# GALERIE Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-...Bikes



## madbull (3. Juli 2003)

Ich dachte mir analog zum Singlespeed-Forum eröffne ich auch hier einmal eine Galerie, in die jeder sein Bike, dass irgendwie zum Thema 28 Zoll, Gepäcktransport, Radreisen usw. passt, in BILD und Text einstellen kann.

Ich mache auch gleich den Anfang mit meinem City-Lasten-Singlespeeder SISSY. Die hält wirklich alles aus, macht alles mit und ist dabei gaaaanz genügsam...  






(Ein größeres Bild gibt's hier) 

Die Specs:

Rahmen:  Trek 930, komplett gemufft, double butted, handbuilt in USA  
Gabel:  CroMo starr mit Gewinde 1 1/8 Zoll    
Felgen:   Alesa Sputnik 36h 650g 26''
Naben:  v: Shimano Dura Ace, h: Shimano STX-RC    
Speichen:  je 36 DT Alpine 2,35/1,8/2,0 v:radial, h: 4-fach    
Reifen:   Schwalbe Marathon XR 1.90 Double Defense
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard 
Pedale: Rose Plattformpedal industriegelagert 
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Exage mit 38er Stronglight-Blatt 
Kette: KMC Anti-Rost 
Kassette: Alu-Spacer und 15er DX-Ritzel 
Innenlager: Shimano BB-UN 51 73mm 
Umwerfer: was soll ich denn damit? 
Schaltwerk: Häää? 
Schalthebel: wer braucht denn so was? 
Lenker: Azonic WF-Rizer sw 600mm 2' Rise 
Vorbau: Profile Stiffy rot 120mm (der neue, 3-schraubige, schwere, stabile) 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek C2 mit STX-Kopfmuttern! 
Bremsen: Shimano DX (rot)
Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore XT '98 
Sattel: Flite Tri-Gel  
Sattelstütze: Shimano XTR 
Gepäckträger: ESGE (noch, bald Tubus Cargo)
Ständer: No-Name à la ESGE Hinterbauständer (der stabilste und langlebigste!!!)
Schloss: ABUS Granit futura
Sonstiges: Korb und 2 Klappkörbe, Profile Griffe, Specialized Polycarbonat- und Trek Aluflaschenhalter 
Farbe: dunkelgrün 
Gesamtgewicht: ca. 12-13kg (18-19kg mit Lastenausstattung und Schloss)


----------



## steffenschmid (3. Juli 2003)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...

Habe ein "Allround-Bike", dass mich morgens in die Schule bringt, mittags den Cross-Bike-Stress mitmacht und in den Ferien zum Reiserad wird.

Rahmen: Hartje/Conway 9410 - made in USA 
Gabel: RST 801-7 mit umlackierter Brücke 
Felgen: ZAC19
Naben: Shimano DeoreXT 
Speichen: je 32 DT Alpine 
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Cross 1.5
Schläuche: Schwalbe mit RR-Ventil
Pedale: Shimano PD-M353 
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Deore 
Kette: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano Deore 
Innenlager: Shimano XTR 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
STI-Schalt-/Brems-Einheit: Shimano LX
Lenker: Ritchey Comp 
Vorbau: verstellbar  
Steuersatz: FSA Conix 
Bremsen: v: Shimano XTR mit roten KoolStop und Tektro BrakeBooster h: Shimano DeoreXT mit roten KoolStop und zwei Tektro BrakeBoostern
Bremszüge: Komplett inkl. Hüllen von Jagwire
Sattel: LOOKIN MTB 
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp 
Gepäckträger: ABUS (inkl. Schloss)
Ständer: weiß grad net 
Schloss: ABUS Buffalo
Handytasche: Topeak
Getränkehalter: 2*Tacx
Licht: von www.mtb-biking.de mit 1*20W Osram IRC und 1*10W Paulmann + Cateye-Ding-für-Hinten-mit-einer-Diode-aber-wird-bei-mir-vom-Akku-gespeißt  + 5,7Ah 12V Blei-Gel-Akku + Elektronik-Einheit
Tacho: SigmaSport BC1600 mit Trittfrequenz
Schutzbleche: Zum Anstecken von Hebie
Sonstiges: Steigungsmesser, !!!Klingel!!!, Kettenschutz, Hornchen mit Überzügen, Endkappen von Point
Farbe: dunkelgrün bis dunkelblau (manchmalt ganz leicht violett), das ist bei mir vom Licht abhängig (Sonderlackierung)
Gesamtgewicht: 11,5kg ohne Zusatzausstattung, 16,5kg mit Gepäckträger, Schloss, Licht, ...

Bilder sind in der Galerie, aber eins ist auch hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 303king (6. Juli 2003)

Da werd ich mich ja nun auch nicht lumpen lassen, und n Bild posten meines Condors...
Zu den Facts:
-Cannondale CAAD 3 Rahmen, welcher seit 1997 schon viele Kilometer in den Bergen mitgemacht hat aber bis jetzt immer noch hlt;
-Headshock Fatty Federgabel, trotz Zuladung lediglich schwammiges Fahrgefhl und Schei§-Ansprechverhalten, aber sie steckts gut weg und ist absolut wartungsarm;
-XTR Schaltung, Innenlager und V-brakes
-XT-Naben
-Mavic 521 Felgen - brauch mal wieder neue...(36 Loch+schwarze Speichen)
-Schwalbe Maraton Extreme 2.1
-Race Face Kurbeln, DX-Pedale
-Tubus Gepcktrger V+H
-Ortlieb Taschen
-Syncros Sttze+Vorbau, Lenker und daran Biogrips

Bin bis auf die etwas unglckliche Kombination mit der Federgabel und Gepck vorne eigentlich  recht zufrieden mit dem Bike, sowohl auf Tour macht es eine gute Figur, und ohne Zuladung ist so ein Cannondale natrlich auch sehr sportlich zu bewegen, was fr mich wichtig war, da es mein einziges Rad ist, welches ich jeden Tag fr alles hernehme. Das Gewicht wei§ ich nach all den Jahren immer noch nicht...
Wrde mir aber in Zukunft eher was stabileres kaufen fr die gro§en Touren, und auf dem Cannondale einfach nur noch so ohne schwere Lasten durch die Berge streifen...


----------



## Mira (22. Juli 2003)

Meins

Natürlich selbst aufgebaut mit einem superschönen Stahl Rahmen von Fort (S..... konventionelle Fotografie). Hab noch alte Teile von meinem CD verwendet und einem verkauften Treckingrad, hat mich so nur 630,- Euros gekostet, sowas gibts net im Laden .


----------



## raymund (23. Juli 2003)

Hier ist mein Stadt- und Arbeitsrad.
Dieses Jahr selbst aufgebaut.
Rahmen: Kinesis in "Melone" beschichtet.
Gabel: Magura 2-Stroke
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbel HR-Nabe, Daumies: XT (nicht aktuell)
VR-Nabe: Shimano-Nabendynamo
Bremsen: Clara 2000
Sattel: Brooks
Lenker, Vorbau: Ritchey
Schutzbleche: SKS
Gepackträger: Vetta Alu (krummgedengelt,damit Scheibenbremsen und Schloss passen)
Beleuchtung: Hella HL980 und D-Toplight plus jeweils auf 12V umgebaut.
Sonst: Weberkupplung mit Ständer, Airzound, Rohloff Lubmatik

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## steffenschmid (25. Juli 2003)

So, ich hab ein neues Bike (Hab viele Teile vom alten dran):

Rahmen: MAXX CrossMAXX - handbuilt in Germany
Gabel: MAXX CrMo Lite 
Felgen: ZAC19
Naben: Shimano DeoreXT 
Speichen: je 32 DT Alpine 
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Cross 1.5
Schläuche: Schwalbe mit RR-Ventil
Pedale: Shimano PD-M353 
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano Deore 
Innenlager: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore 
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
STI-Schalt-/Brems-Einheit: Shimano LX
Lenker: Ritchey Comp 
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp Lite  
Steuersatz: Tange Seiki 
Bremsen: v: Shimano XTR mit roten KoolStop und Tektro BrakeBooster h: Shimano DeoreXT mit roten KoolStop und Tektro BrakeBooster
Bremszüge: Komplett inkl. Hüllen von Jagwire
Sattel: LOOKIN MTB 
Sattelstütze: MAXX Deluxe Series 
Gepäckträger: ABUS (inkl. Schloss)
Ständer: .CON.TEC. 
Schloss: ABUS Buffalo
Handytasche: Topeak
Getränkehalter: 1*Tacx
Licht: von www.mtb-biking.de mit 1*20W Osram IRC und 1*10W Paulmann + Cateye-Ding-für-Hinten-mit-einer-Diode-aber-wird-bei-mir-vom-Akku-gespeißt  + 5,7Ah 12V Blei-Gel-Akku + Elektronik-Einheit
Tacho: SigmaSport BC1600 mit Trittfrequenz (bald Shimano Flight Deck)
Schutzbleche: Zum Anstecken von Hebie
Sonstiges: Steigungsmesser, !!!Klingel!!!, Hörnchen mit Überzügen, Lenkerendkappen von Point
Farbe: silber
Gesamtgewicht: 10,5kg ohne Zusatzausstattung, 15,5kg mit Gepäckträger, Schloss, Licht, ...

Bilder sind in der Galerie, aber eins ist auch hier:


----------



## TiVo (25. Juli 2003)

Hab mein Rad (Tschuldigung ist kein BIKE) schon in der anderen parallel Gallerie veröffentlicht, aber was soll's, doppelt hält besser
Rahmen: NORWID Esbjerg, Massrahmen: Columbus Thron mit Silberlot in Muffen gelötet
Gruppe:Campagnolo Veloce
Laufräder: Mavic T519, Dt Swiss 2.0, Velocenaben, Conti TT 2000
Bremsen SRAM 7.0 mit roten Ritcheies und Converter für Rennlenker
Sattel: Brooks Colt
Träger: v+h Tubus
Licht: B+M
mehr Bilder und Infos auf meiner HP TiVos Heimatseite


----------



## whoa (9. Mai 2005)

Hier mal mein Stadt- bzw. Reiserad. War früher mal ein MTB und wurde im Winter umfunktioniert. Nach passenden Schutzblechen suche ich noch.

Kona Hot Rahmen, Pulcro Gabel, Tubus Gepäckträger und Lowrider, King Steuersatz, TA Kettenblätter, XTR Umwerfer, Deore XT Pedalen, 105er Schaltwerk, Ultegra Kassette, Dura Ace Schalthebel, Bees Naben, Mavic F519 Felgen, Schwalbe Marathon 1.35" Pneus, Syntace Lenker und Griffe, Pitlocks, Ortlieb Taschen

Für den Umbau wurden eigentlich nur die Gabel, Schaltwerk, Reifen, Gepäckträger und Taschen angeschafft, der Rest ist quasi recycled.


----------



## tomasius (9. Mai 2005)

so, hier mein reiserad !





cannondale rahmen, p-bone gabel, magura hs33, tubus cargo, xt schaltwerk,umwerfer & kassette, mavic felgen mit onyx naben, truvativ kurbel, und ebenfalls die grauen ortlieb's.

vorher sah's so aus:


----------



## Baxx (9. Mai 2005)

Mein Stadtrad:





Grundgerüst: Stahlrahmen und -gabel
Laufräder: Deore/Zac19 LRS, 1.6er Sport Contacts, Mounty Achsen
Antrieb: XT Innenlager, LX Kurbel, 38er TA Blatt, 15er DX Ritzel, SRAM 970 Kette, Point Spanner, Alupedale
Bremsen: SRAM 9.0 V-Brakes, Koolstop-Beläge, SD7 Hebel
Cockpit: Bontrager Vorbau, Alulenker, WCS Griffe
Sitzfläche: Alustütze, Flite
rund 10kg


----------



## karstb (9. Mai 2005)

@tomasius:
eine echte aufwertung hat dein bike erfahren. als mtb war es bei der rahmnehöhe wohl nicht so gut einzusetzen, aber so sieht es stimmig aus, auch wenn der lenker arg breit ist.

mein stadtbike hat es nicht verdient, hier gezeigt zu werden, auch wenn es sehr robust ist (stahlrahmen, nirofelgen, niroschutzbleche, cantibremsen, torpedo3gang, und zwar der gute alte mit dem roten hebel, ganz ohne plastik, flatpedale mit stahlkäfig).

oder will es jemand sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the intruder (10. Mai 2005)

ja ich ...


----------



## varadero (10. Mai 2005)

hallo!

hier mein "täglich in die arbeit", stadt und tourenrad (aber nicht 28"):













ein CANNONDALE Fifty-Fifty Headshok (EBB)
Shimano Nexus Inter 8 Nabenschaltung (32:16 = fast ein wenig zu kurz)
Magura HS22 10th Anniversary (mit selbstgebautem Brakebooster)
Shimano Nabendynamo DH-3N70
IRC Lover Soul 26x2.25"
Weberkupplung
.
.
.

mehr dazu hier

varadero


----------



## strohmi32 (25. Juli 2005)

Hier möchte ich mein Crossbike vorstellen
Chaka Wiki 
Schaltung Deore
Naben Alivio
Schalthebel Alivio
Bremsen Magura HS 11
Felgen Zac 2000
Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Cross
Bisher bin ich ca. 3900Km in 3 Jahre gefahren


----------



## mgxg (26. Juli 2005)

Habe diesen Beitrag zu spät gesehen. Deshalb hier nochmal sder Beitrag.
ich hoffe der andere wird gelöscht.

HiHo!

Ich bin gerade voll auf Atropin und wollte meine Freude mit Euch teilen    

Ich beue mein Rad komplett (bis auf Steuersatz) selber zusammen. Und ich habe Heute endlich die letzten Teile bekommen und gerade mein Schmuckstück probegefahren. Verdammt geile Sache dat.


















Kurze Beschreibung:


Posion Atropin Rahmen (Chaka Napali)
Suntour NRX 8100 Gabel
Borla Sattelstütze, Vorbau
CaneCreek Steuersatz
Astro Lenker
Selle Italia Nova Sattel
Shimano LX Bremshebel, Bremskörper, Kassette, Kurbel
Shimano XT Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kette
Shimano PDS Pedale
Rigida Zac Felgen
Schwalbe MarathonXR Reifen

Als Zubehör habe ich mir endlich mal klemmbare Schutzbleche geholt, damit der Popo bei Regen nicht immer so aussieht als wenn ich mir in die Hose gemacht hätte   

Mal sehen, das Rad wiegt jetzt schon nur 11kg trotz der schweren Laufräder. Da ich mir allerdings demnächst andere besorgen will (evtl. sogra keinen Drathreifen), wird es wohl noch etwas leichter.

So, freuht Euch mit mir .... JETZT

Gruß

Marco


----------



## varadero (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Neben meinem CANNONDALE Fifty-Fifty habe ich nun auch ein CROSS Bike:

ein *FELT QX100*:





Eigene Bilder meines leicht veränderten Rades (Lenker, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Sattel) folgen in Kürze!

Varadero


----------



## varadero (29. Juli 2005)

So, jetzt aber:

(der Gabelschaft wird, wenn die Vorbauhöhe so bleiben sollte, natürlich noch abgeschnitten)









meine Frau hat übrigens auch eines bekommen:
Da sie das Fahrrad im Gegensatz zu mir aber im Alltag nutzen wird, mit ein wenig mehr Ausstattung (Schloß, Hinterbauständer, Weberkupplung (für den Kinderanhänger), die HS22 Bartman kommt hinten natürlcih auch noch drauf!):





mehr Bilder hier!

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umilee (2. November 2005)

Halllllllo,

moins! Neu..... aber gut.





Hübsch netwohr!

Awwer des schärfschte sinn die Nabeputzer. 
Isch wollte die in Pink odder wenigschtens in Gelb. De Händler meent : Nix zu mache! Die will schunn seit Johre kenner mehr hawwe.



 

vg umilee


----------



## Baxx (2. November 2005)

umilee schrieb:
			
		

> De Händler meent : Nix zu mache! Die will schunn seit Johre kenner mehr hawwe.



Zu Recht!


----------



## Boandl (20. November 2005)

Hallo

hier gibt es ja schon einen Thread dazu, aber in die Galerie muss es auch noch mal rein!


----------



## Balduin (6. Dezember 2005)

umilee schrieb:
			
		

> Halllllllo,
> 
> moins! Neu..... aber gut.
> 
> ...



Die Nabenputzer in pink hab ich gerade letzte Woche noch in unserem Hagebaumarkt gesehen. Kein Grund also drauf zu verzichten, macht meine Oma ja auch nicht!   

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## RazorMan (31. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier und habe durch dieses Forum wertvolle Infos in Sachen Fahrradkauf bekommen. Da dachte ich mir, ich schreib hier auch mal über meinen neu erworbenes zukünftiges Alltagsrad:

Ist ein Poison Atropin N geworden.
Abweichend von der Serienausstattung habe ich mir eine Magura HS11 anbauen lassen. Und das ganze um Shimano SPD / Bärentatze Pedale ergänzt.
Das Ding ist wirklich eine runde Sache. Optimale Sitzposition, super Laufeigenschaften.
Der einzige Mangel ist die mehr als unzuverlässige Lieferung durch DHL.
Ohne persönliches Erscheinen im Zustelldepot hätte ich das Teil wahrscheinlich in zwei Monaten noch nicht.
Leider ist auf dem Transport auch am Hinterbau eine riesige Macke entstanden.
Mal abwarten, wie das nun behoben wird. Entweder lasse ich vor Ort nachlackieren oder ich muss den Rahmen zurücksenden und bekomme ihn ausgebessert wieder. Lieber würde ich ja einen Austausch-Rahmen bekommen.
Mal abwarten...
Werde dann später mal Bilder einstellen, vom Neuerwerb.
Greez.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. März 2008)

Fertig is es, Probe Kurzurlaub ist im Mai:
GT Outpost mit 28" Laufrädern


----------



## bofh (13. März 2008)

Was sind denn das für abgefahrene Reifen?

E.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2008)

Sind Sweetskinz, Rollen sehr gut. Findest Du unter www.sweetskinz.com . 
Ist mal was anderes und sie haben Reflektierende Flecken, so spare ich mir die häßlichen Reflektoren.


----------



## Opa Kruse (15. März 2008)

ganz schön bunt!

wir fahren in etwas gedeckteren farben durch die gegend:


----------



## biker1967 (18. März 2008)

Ach ja, der Brezellenker.

Meins sieht so aus:



Die Big Apple schlucken die unebenheiten sehr gut weg und rollen auch noch gut

Wenn ich mal älter werde und die Beine nicht mehr so übers Oberrohr bekomme hab ich vorgesorgt:




Mein Freundin fährt übrigens sowas:



Ein Cube ATS Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (10. Februar 2009)

Hier mein City-Strecken-Rentner-Crosser Bike...






.

Allerdings suche ich eine Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe in 1" Ahead. Das aber in einem anderen Thread genauer.

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Baxx (10. Februar 2009)

Meins:


----------



## *Frank* (10. Februar 2009)

@Baxx: das sieht ja stark aus - was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Baxx (10. Februar 2009)

Hey Frank, das ist ein Soma Groove (Link) mit Kona P2 Gabel, beides bestellt bei Bikeman (Link).


----------



## bwp (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,
hier mein Bike. In der kommenden Saison will ich hinten noch 'nen Träger haben. Dann kann's losgehen. Hierzu auch 'ne Frage: Eher ein fester an der Radaufhänung/Schwinge/Stützstrebe oder einer an der Sattelstütze? Danke schon mal.


----------



## *Frank* (19. Februar 2009)

Würde ich nicht an die Schwinge machen, denn damit erhöhst Du die ungefederte Masse unnötig - außerdem sieht es so aus, als fehlten die Montagepunkte an der Schwinge.


----------



## Baxx (19. Februar 2009)

An die Stuetze wuerde ich es nicht machen, der Schwerpunkt liegt hoch und die Traeger sind alle nur bis rund 10 kg belastbar, in der Praxis meist weniger.


----------



## bwp (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Man sieht, dass es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gibt. Die Stützstrebe hoch zum Umlenker hat Aufnahmepunkte. Daran sollte eine Befestigung möglich sein. Das Argument mit dem hohen Schwerpunkt und der geringeren Belastbarkeit zieht schon.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## *Frank* (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn es diese Aufnahmepunkte hat, kann man den Träger natürlich da festmachen - spielt ja auch eine Rolle, was Du transportieren möchtest. 

Das Argument mit der Belastbarkeit und dem hohen Schwerpunkt ist aber fraglich, denn der Schwerpunkt resultiert nicht aus dem Montagepunkt, sondern alleine aus der Position der Last und die kann oben auf dem Träger hoch oder durch seitliche Satteltaschen niedrig sein ... 

Und es gibt auch Träger, die man am Sattelrohr befestigen kann (die Schelle dürfte hinter den Kipphebel passen) und die ähnlich Kindersitzen auch eine hohe Last tragen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingo-Bingo (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde Na dann möchte ich auch mal.
Hier seht Ihr mein Reiserad ursprünglich war dieses 
Schöne Reiserad ein MTB Marke Nishiki MTN Backroads.
Ein Klassischer CROMO Stahlrahmen.
Und stammt noch von Rose Versand.
Es ist schon 20 Jahre Alt noch aus den Anfängen der
MTB Zeit .Das sieht man Ihn aber überhaupt nicht an
Ich habe dieses Schöne Rad Liebevoll  umgebaut.
Da dieses Fahrrad die Klassische Reiserad Geometrie
Besaß. Zudem Hat dieses Reiserad  auch bei Vollgeladenem
Gepäck einen sehr guten Geradeaus Lauf.
Verbaut wurden 
Starre Gabel mit Lovrider Ösen.
Gesundheits Griffe + Bar ends.
Tacho Sigma BC 800
Tubus Gepäckträger Vorne und Hinten.
Schutzbleche von SKS
Seitenständer von Hebie (Sehr Stabil)
Schalt u. Bremskombination Schimano Nexave T-300 /3 x 7 fach Kassette.
Bereifung Schwalbe Marathon Plus.
Felgen Vuelta Strong (Made in Europe)
Narben Shimano Axera X
Zu erwähnen währe noch ein Kult Teil der Brooks B66 Ledersattel
Ich schwöre schon seit Jahren auf Brooks.
Nach Tausenden von Kilometern sitzt der Sattel wie angegossen.
Für mich gibt es diesbezüglich nichts Besseres.
Weitere Umbauten stehen vorerst nicht an.

Altbewährt und Gut.
Mfg. Ingo


----------



## backslice (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## backslice (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## bofh (22. Mai 2009)

backslice schrieb:


> kein Foto


Ich helfe mal:





Gibt's das auch in scharf und von der rechten Radseite?

E.


----------



## backslice (22. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Noch nicht, aber ich werd eins machen.
Wie stellt man die bilder ein? (bin neu hier)


----------



## backslice (22. Mai 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/150433


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2009)

Hast Du das hier gemeint??






bofh schrieb:


> (...) Gibt's das auch in scharf und von der rechten Radseite? (...)


Falls es das ist, dann ja


----------



## backslice (23. Mai 2009)

Perfekt. Danke.


----------



## Oddjob2901 (24. Mai 2009)

sry für die schlechte bildqualli...hatt grad nur mein handy zur hand


<img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/7/2/1/8/_/large/Fotom81249.jpg">
<img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/7/2/1/8/_/large/Fotom81251.jpg">


----------



## Bleu Denti (1. Juni 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373272


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juni 2009)

"Wenn ich fertig bin, werde ich mal ein ein Quantec Cyclocross Racce cc als Reiserad..."
 






P.S. Die Schellen von den Daumies wurden vom Vorbesitzer derselbigen mühsam aufgefeilt...


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2009)

... mittlerweile fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## Kunibert (24. Juli 2009)

vertippt


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Juli 2009)

Mein zwei:

Das Nöll:

Stahlrahmen mit Muffen gelötet
Komplette DX Gruppe
Naben hinten Marvi Hügi, vorne Edco
Tubus Gepäckträger






Mein Wiesmann Thurot

Stahlrahmen muffenlos gelötet
SLX, XT und LX gemischt
LR hinten Hügi Classic, vorne SON in Alesa Sputnik von mir selber eingespeicht
Tubus vorne und hinten


----------



## Metal-Heart (26. Juli 2009)

sorry wenn ich mich hier so unbedarft einmische aber ... das wiesmann ist der hammer !!!

weiter so!


----------



## gooldi (12. August 2009)

Kunibert schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile fertig aufgebaut.


 

Klasse!
Ein reiserad aus einem Race rahmen!
Was wiegt das, ohne Gedöns wie taschen und Trinkflaschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (4. Oktober 2009)

Garnix mehr los hier, dann gibt's halt mal was neues von mir.


----------



## Tobirace (23. November 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Garnix mehr los hier....


Also ich lese noch mit 
Dein Soma find ich echt klasse
Von mir gibts bald ein Nishiki-Aufbau..muss aber vorher noch einige farbfragen klären


----------



## Tobirace (23. November 2009)

Kunibert schrieb:


>



einfach nur toll


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Dezember 2009)

Rad mit Anti-Klau-Optik:






Und für größeres Gepäck:


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (19. Dezember 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Meins:



Du schreibst, dass du ihn bei Bikeman bestellt hast. Wie lief das ab? Paypal möglich? Zoll etc. ? Wieviel kam noch hinzu? Cooles Teil! Thx!


----------



## Baxx (19. Dezember 2009)

Jes-Si Jam-Es schrieb:


> Du schreibst, dass du ihn bei Bikeman bestellt hast. Wie lief das ab? Paypal mÃ¶glich? Zoll etc. ? Wieviel kam noch hinzu? Cooles Teil! Thx!



Anfang 2009 hat der Rahmen noch 320$ gekostet.
+ 72$ Versand
+ 15â¬ Zoll
+ 60â¬ Steuer
Bezahlt habe ich per Paypal.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (19. Dezember 2009)

Recht herzlichen Dank für die Info! Mir gefällt bei Soma so einiges, mal schauen..


----------



## pisskopp (22. Dezember 2009)

lukki lukki

http://www.katz-bikes.com/Modelluebersicht.6.0.html

Gruss


----------



## bokimava (3. Januar 2010)

gooldi schrieb:


> Klasse!
> Ein reiserad aus einem Race rahmen!
> Was wiegt das, ohne Gedöns wie taschen und Trinkflaschen?



dat is einfach nur schön...wenn dus mal los werden willst....meld dich 

Was hast du denn da fürne Kurbel dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (17. Januar 2010)

Fully für den Alltag umgebaut:


----------



## Mjöllnir (18. Januar 2010)

....mein neues für den Arbeitsweg....


----------



## varadero (18. Januar 2010)

WOW!!!!! 
extrem schönes Radl!!!!!!  

Da fährt man(n) dann wieder gerne in die Arbeit!


----------



## Tobirace (18. Januar 2010)

@Mjöllnir
Ist echt ein schönes rad 
Passen deine spacer nicht richtig zum vorbau oder ist da was nicht i o.?


----------



## Heiko_München (18. Januar 2010)

@Mjöllnir: Sehr schön! -> Neid!  

Auch wenns mir etwas zu schwarz (matt) ist....


----------



## Mjöllnir (18. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Gratulationen.

@Tobirace: Problem ist, dass der Thomson Vorbau hintenrum recht schmal baut da er vorne geklemmt wird. Und dann sind standart Spacer einfach zu dick.

@Heiko_München: is net schwarz, is schwarz-grau (RAL 7021), aber matt isses. Farbe kommt auf dem Foto net so rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (18. Januar 2010)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Auch wenns mir etwas zu schwarz (matt) ist....


Was anderes als mattschwarz kommt mir bei Rädern auch nicht unter.


----------



## Flowsen1980 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein City Bike, welches ich ab und an auch mal in die Natur entführe. Momentan befindet es sich im Umbau. Neue Laufräder, neuer Vorbau + Lenker, neue Bremsen und und und sind in der Mache.


----------



## Wasserträger (5. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Stadt/Touren/Alltagsrad

Contoura Parma SC





mit ferschliffenen Schweißnähten



 



und als Antrieb eine Alfine 8 Gang Nabe, die Coladose überstieg den Geldbeutel





Wer mehr wiesen möchte kann fragen ;o)


----------



## Tilo (10. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Ich bin so frei.




cu
Tilo


----------



## hans castorp (26. Februar 2010)

Aufgebaut 2002, technisch aber damals schon von vorgestern...







Rahmen: Scapin, Columbus Nivachrom OS
Naben: Suntour XC-Pro GreaseGuard
Felgen: Weinmann ZAC19, doppelt geöst, 36 Loch
Speichen: Prym Niro 2mm glatt, vierfachgekreuzt
Kassette: Suntour 13-15-17-20-24-28-32
Schaltwerk: XC-Pro, mittellanger Käfig
Umwerfer: Suntour GPX zweifach
Schalthebel: Suntour Lenkerendhebel
Kurbel: XC-Pro mit 24-46-49 (Blätter Shogun Edelstahl (24) und TA Alu), Sugino Autex Kurbelabziehschrauben
Tretlager: SKF
Pedale: Wellgo Kombipedale
Bremshebel: Suntour Sprint
Bremsen: Suntour XC Cantilever mit Koolstopgummis
Steuersatz: Primax (Nadellager)
Stütze und Vorbau: Kalloy
Lenker: Ritchey biomax 44cm, Kork-Gel-Lenkerband
Sattel: Concor
Träger: Blackburn (v+h)
Beleuchtung: Sanyo Walze, Union Ellipsoid Halogenscheinwerfer, ULO Rücklicht


----------



## Ziegenbock (26. Februar 2010)

hans castorp schrieb:


> Aufgebaut 2002, technisch aber damals schon von vorgestern...
> 
> trotzdem, oder vielleicht gerade drum, sehr schön.


----------



## karstb (26. Februar 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin so frei.
> 
> ...



Die Hinterbaukonstruktion ist ja recht ungewöhnlich. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, funktioniert das Konzept nur mit einer Steckachse vernünftig, da ja ansonsten die beiden "Kettenstreben" unabhängig voneinander einfedern könnten (bzw. die Momente bis nahe ans Schwingenlager übertragen werden müsste, wo die Streben wohl miteinander verbunden sind).


> Aufgebaut 2002, technisch aber damals schon von vorgestern...


Hui, 24-46. Da brauchts aber Kraft im Daumen

Hab auch eins:




11.9kg ohne Schloss, trotz Avid BB7.


----------



## bullet1377 (27. Februar 2010)

Hier meins für die arbeit 28 zoll  stevens bike rohloff speed nabe 500 bremsen hs 33 rot    gabel stevens starr  kubel rohloff 44 rennrad reifen sehr sehr schnell


----------



## Erik07 (28. Februar 2010)

Mjöllnir schrieb:


> ....mein neues für den Arbeitsweg....




tolles Rad.
was kostet der Rahmen mit starrgabel ? Gibt es die nur in Heidelberg ?
Danke


----------



## Mjöllnir (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Erik,

jup gibt es nur in Heidelberg, und das ist auch gut so ;-)
Rahmenset liegt bei ca 12 grünen Scheinen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityForce (11. März 2010)

Hier ma meine Allround-Rackete 
Momentan mit 26" Bereifung im Einsatz siehe unteres Bild.


----------



## Tobirace (1. April 2010)

Mein nishiki-projekt ist fast am ende...


----------



## Ede (1. April 2010)

Mein Dahon Speed im "Winterpokal-look"


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2010)

@Tobirace; gefällt irgendwie! 
Anmerkungen; silberne Spacer durch schwarze ersetzen und die Schrift von der Stütze abbeizen. Die Pedale passen zwar optisch nicht so ganz, sind aber wohl der Funktion geschuldet. Ansonsten sehr dezent und bestimmt schnell


----------



## Principal (4. April 2010)

Habe auch eine gut abgehangenen "Schinken" als Reiserad, ein Kuwahara Linx, Baujahr 1991, da es alle möglichen Ösen zum Verschrauben von Anbauteile hat, ist es eine prima Basis für den Reiseradumbau. Dazu noch der schöne gemuffte Rahmen mit Ishiwata EX Rohren und geschmiedeten Ausfahlenden, mit einer für manche etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigen Lackierung, welche aber wirklich toll und hochwertig gemacht ist, hatten mich damals überzeugt. Allerding durften bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Sattelstütze und Steuersatz alle Teile weichen, die waren nicht wirklich reisetauglich, ich schätze mal mit einer Halbwertszeit von 1000 km, dann hätten sich die originalen Teile in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.
Momentane Umbaustufe, mit der ST-M 738, der einzigsten XT Sti welche mit Cantis und 8-Fach auf den Markt kamm, 750er XT Naben, 730er XT Kurbeln und Pedalen, DX Schaltwerk mit Ceramicpulleys, DX U-Brake, LX Werfer und Canti vorne. Die Bremssystem geht meines Erachtens besser als so manche V-Brake, mit guten Belägen und richtig eingestellt.
Trägersystem aus Alu von SL, Lenker und Vorbau aus CroMo.
Nordlicht Dynamo über Cantimontage mit B&M Leuchten.
Fast Fertig, mir fehlen für die Fertigstellung noch eine Rohloff-Kette und eine HG-70 8-Fach Kassette, im August ist dann der Rheinradweg geplant, mit diesem Rad bestimmt eine tolle Tour:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/0/9/7/2/_/large/SN152517.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Nu auch mal meins. Natürlich nicht so schön wie all die anderen hier, aber das gute Stück hat 24 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Es handelt sich um ein Wheeler von 1986 . Meines Wissens gab es zu dieser Zeit die ersten 28 Zoll Trekkingräder. Kuwahara gabs noch und ich meine Centurion.

Im Original wars mal gelb und rot.

Ca. 1994 hab ich den Rahmen pulvern lassen und das Rad z. T. neu aufgebaut. Neue Griffe, neues Schaltwerk, neue Lager. Die Originalen kurzen Plastik Canties habe ich in die jetzige, lange Version getauscht. Ebenfalls die Schalthebel.
Auch der Low rider vorne ist damals drangekommen. Ich habe doch einige nette Touren mit dem Teil erlebt: Dänemark, Südfrakreich,...
Es ist noch das original Biopace Kettenblatt von damals drauf. Erstaunlicherweise sind die Zähne auch heute noch nicht komplett vernudelt. Jedenfalls ist mir noch nie die Kette durchgerutscht.

Bei Interesse würde ich mich auch von dem guten Stück trennen.


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

fotos


----------



## Tobirace (6. April 2010)

@gtbiker
Da hast du in allen punkten den nagel auf den kopf getroffen... Die schrift auf der stütze wollte ich eigentlich mit nassschleifpapier entfernen, sodass der lack nur geringfügig leidet. Aber abbeizen klingt auch nicht schlecht. Welches mittel würdest du empfehlen?
Danke und grüße


----------



## Principal (6. April 2010)

Probier mal Nitroverdünnung, damit hab ich auch schon die weisen Shimano-Schriftzüge an einigen Teilen wegmachen können, blöd ist es natürlich wenn der Schriftzug eingelasert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (14. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hier mein Alltagsrad für die Arbeit und Training bei schlechtem Wetter





Happy trails


----------



## BergFlo (7. Mai 2010)

Mein neues (altes) Arbeitsrad 




Die silbrigen Teile (Sattelstütze, Vorbau,...) werden wohl noch nach und nach ersetzt


----------



## nisita (8. Mai 2010)

ist nicht meins, aber hier stehen hunderte gepäck/lasten bikes rum... nur eines der tolleren...


----------



## Isika (14. Mai 2010)

Gudereit SX-C

Rahmen: Smooth Welding, doppelt  konifiziert 
 Gabel: E1 Alu Gabel Smooth Welding 
Bremsen: Magura HS33 
 Gepäckträger: Sintec Super Light 
 Bereifung: Schwalbe Marathon Racer Faltreifen 
 Beleuchtung: B & M Fly Sensor mit Standlicht 
 Kurbel: Shimano NX60 
 Schaltung: Shimano 8-Gang Rücktritt 
 Kette: Shimano HG40 
 HR-Nabe: Shimano Disc 
 VR-Nabe: Shimano DH80 Leichtlaufnabendynamo 
 Kettenschutz: Chainglider
Taschen: Ortlieb


----------



## Ongele (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Habe ein Technium Marco Polo orginal ist nur noch  Gepäckträger,Kurbel,Schutzbleche.

Selbst gemacht 



 Rohloff
DT Swiss TK 7.1
SON 28
B&M Lumotec IQ Fly
B&M Rücklicht
Race Face Atlas FR Bar mit *785mm* breite
AVID Juicy 3
Ergon Griffe GR2 L Race
Habe ca 2000 Km diese jahr runter  Rohloff for ever 
fahre so 40 km in die Firma.

Vieleicht kommt noch ein Titanrahmen mit Belt Drive 

http://vannicholas.com/Wbmhome.aspx

Andreas


----------



## Ongele (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Habe ein Technium Marco Polo orginal ist nur noch  Gepäckträger,Kurbel,Schutzbleche.

Selbst gemacht 



 Rohloff
DT Swiss TK 7.1
SON 28
B&M Lumotec IQ Fly
B&M Rücklicht
Race Face Atlas FR Bar mit *785mm* breite
AVID Juicy 3
Ergon Griffe GR2 L Race
*Suntour Federgabel  28" NCX-E RL Lite Lockout 63mm 2010*


Habe ca 2000 Km diese jahr runter  Rohloff for ever 
fahre so 40 km in die Firma.

Vieleicht kommt noch ein Titanrahmen mit Belt Drive 

http://vannicholas.com/Wbmhome.aspx

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (21. Mai 2010)

Mein FELT QX100 neulich auf dem Enns- bzw. Donauradweg:



 

 

 



oder hier bei kleineren Touren (z.B. auf den Grossglockner):



 

 





 

 


und sogar im Auto! 

Varadero


----------



## Tobirace (21. Mai 2010)

Wirklich tolle bilder  
hier regnets seit tagen und man könnte die heizung schon fast wieder aufdrehen.
ich will auch raus ahhhhhhhhh ich brauch urlaub


----------



## varadero (21. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Danke!
Meine Heizung läuft schon seit Tagen wieder!!! 
Nur letzte Woche nicht, denn da war ich auf Elba biken!


----------



## argh (21. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich aber neidisch. Das sieht da echt gemütlich aus. Und _warm_...


----------



## Stoppelhopp (27. Mai 2010)

Mein Taxi für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit... Wobei die Reifen nicht mehr aktuell sind. Der RR hat irgendwie nen zu hohen verschleiß. nun hab ich nen Marathon Surpreme drauf  in 2.0 x 622


----------



## Knerbert (2. Juni 2010)

Congrats with your slick and light trekking- & racebike in one. 
Since I want to build / buy a similar bike myselve I am interested in the parts you used, can you send me a spec. list?
What is your weight and weight of your lugage? How does the bike ride when loaded, more stabile, instabile, ... 
Danke im voraus!


Kunibert schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile fertig aufgebaut.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/2/5/6/_/large/_MG_8690kl_1248468056.jpg


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Juni 2010)

Mein postgelbes Liebhaberteil begleitet mich seit Jahren ohne Murren und Knurren 

Der Rahmen ist ein uralt Marin Alu-Modell, die Schaltung Shimano XTR älteren Baujahrs mit relativ neuen SRAM Drehgriffschaltern. Ja, die Kurbeln sind klassische Syncros und ja, die Pedale passen überhaupt nicht dazu... 

Der Brooks-Sattel ist eingefahren und für meinen Arsch genau der richtige Unterbau. Die alte Syncros-Sattelstütze wird mich hoffentlich noch sehr lange (er-)tragen und auch die Laufräder sind erstaunlich zäh.

Diesen Winter steht eine Neulackierung an und ich werde mich wohl dem etwas dezenteren Farbspektrum annähern


----------



## umilee (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

voller Stolz präsentiere ich mein neues Baby....














Mein Rad für alle Fälle. Weniger für Steigungen.


----------



## stadtguerillero (20. Juni 2010)

hammer!

http://cgi.ebay.de/KOGA-MIYATA-Worl...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c22f183

passt glaub ich hier hin...


----------



## epic2006 (22. Juni 2010)

GT Virage von 97, wurde damals glaub ich auch als Trekkingbike verkauft:



letzten Winter restauriert, Parts: Suntour XC Pro, Hadley, FRO, Onza, Controltech, Mavic, IRC, Selle Italia. Alles von "damals", macht aber nach wie vor richtig Spaß.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (24. Juni 2010)

mein Stadtschätzchen hat ca. 18 jahre auf dem buckel und bekam nun eine verjüngungskur mit nabenschaltung, -dynamo und led-automatiklicht. (bild ist noch ohne.)


----------



## nordstadt (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## gtbiker (4. Juli 2010)

Gestern 3 Stunden Arbeit und runde 70 Euro (= Komplettpreis des Rades) investiert und heraus kam das neue Stadtrad für eine Freundin:


----------



## bratfass (13. Juli 2010)

Mjöllnir schrieb:


> ....mein neues für den Arbeitsweg....



Wirklich eine gefällige Optik (die Haptik wird wohl noch besser sein...), eine frage: Was sind das für Schutzbleche UND wo hast Du die her??


----------



## taschenmesser2 (15. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> GT Virage von 97, wurde damals glaub ich auch als Trekkingbike verkauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tolles rad!
Was sind das für Reifen?
Irc Mythos??


----------



## era (17. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Kalkhoff.. 
Deore LX Komplett Ausstattung
Deore LX 570 Hinterradnabe
No name Vorderradnabe
Schwalbe Marathon plus hinten
Suntour Nex 4000 Federgabel
ordinäre Deore LX Bremsen mit den guten alten Parallelogramm


----------



## Mjöllnir (18. Juli 2010)

Hier das ganze nachmal im Sommertrimm mit Lastenträger






@ Bratfass: Sind SKS Bluemels. BEkommste praktisch überall. MEine sind vom Rose.


----------



## Greg House (18. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Stadtrad
Ist nun endlich nach meinen Umbau unter 11kg leicht. Trotz Stahl
Und ja es wirklich in der Stadt gefahren und auch abgestellt.


----------



## Mjöllnir (18. Juli 2010)

@Greg House: Very nice, so stell ich mir ein nobles Citybike vor. Kannst du mir mal einen kurzabriss zur Lampe geben? Taugt was? Hadere mit mir...LED Akku oder E3 mit Nabendynamo.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (19. Juli 2010)

Mjöllnir schrieb:


> @Greg House Kannst du mir mal einen kurzabriss zur Lampe geben? Taugt was? Hadere mit mir...LED Akku oder E3 mit Nabendynamo.
> 
> Die Lampe wird mit einen Nabendynamo Angetrieben. Ist Super Hell und sehr zuverlässig. Zwar nicht ganz so hell wie meine Betty, aber für die City und auf Radwegen mehr als Ausreichend.
> Gruß


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> Tolles rad!
> Was sind das für Reifen?
> Irc Mythos??



IRC V-Cross, 28x700c, Hergestellt wurden die in den good old nineties. Den Mythos gab/gibt es meines wissens nach nur in 26"

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## paradox (29. Juli 2010)

das diamant ist der hammer!!! teile liste?

gerne auch per pm


----------



## Bill Tür (29. Juli 2010)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, auf den zweiten Blich sehr, sehr edel für ein Alltagsrad. Ich denke mal, dass es nicht z.B. vor der Uni stehen wird. Mich würde rein aus Interesse das Rahmengewicht des Diamants interessieren, sowie die Bezeichnung der Schutzbleche. Ansonsten, allein die Beleuchtung dürfte mehr wert sein, als die meisten anderen Stadträder, die man im Alltag so sieht. Ist die Rücklichtverkabelung kaputt?


----------



## tbeu (29. Juli 2010)

Bitte das Rücklicht am Diamant noch anschließen!


----------



## bike.larry (29. Juli 2010)

Mein Crossrad Cube Hooper 2010 shadow black:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (29. Juli 2010)

schick das hooper!
ich bin es mal probe gefahren und fand es leider sehr hart... da ist ein carbon renner "softer" ... ich bin allerdings auch als fully fahrer eh etwas anderes gewohnt!


----------



## Opa Kruse (31. Juli 2010)

Das Germans oder das Diamand wäre mir viel zu schade als Stadtrad. 

Hier mein bequemes Stadtrad aus Resten zusammengedängelt:





und mein Reiserad im Setup für Kurztouren:


----------



## FoxTerralogic (3. August 2010)

Heute abgeholt.
Mein Stadtrad aus schön geschweißten Reynoldsstahl. 



Macht mächtig Spaß damit durch die Stadt zu heizen


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2010)

Möchte mein schönes liegerad Verkaufen, es ist ein schönes Reiserad.
Schaut es euch mal an! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/294150/cat/500


----------



## Oldscool (31. August 2010)

Nach mehreren Umbauphasen hab ich nun scheinbar die Richtung gefunden.

Beleuchtung und Nabendynamo brauch ich noch.


----------



## popeye (17. September 2010)

Mein Rad für fast alles, Hardo Wagner Reiserad, Ausstattung ändert sich immer ein bisschen:





Für die Tochter (nicht die ganz kleine die da probesitzt). War früher mal ein Breezer Storm:




Für meine bessere Hälfte, mit Körbchen:




Und weils so schön ist, nochmals alle auf ein mal:




Schönes WE,
Michael


----------



## nisita (17. September 2010)

sehr schick feräte, auch wenn ich bei der schaltung vom blauen und weißen bike eher auf ne nabenschaltung gesetzt hätte. und die magura-bremsen mag ich selbst auch nicht mehr, das einstellen dauert mir immer zu lange...


----------



## popeye (17. September 2010)

nisita schrieb:


> sehr schick feräte, auch wenn ich bei der schaltung vom blauen und weißen bike eher auf ne nabenschaltung gesetzt hätte. und die magura-bremsen mag ich selbst auch nicht mehr, das einstellen dauert mir immer zu lange...



Irgendwann kommt das mal, aber ich hatte auch den Anspruch möglichst viele rumliegende Teile zu verbauen. Es sammelt sich einfach zu viel an mit der Zeit. So hat das Breezer Ignaz - obwohl für Nabenschaltung ausgelegt son loses Schaltauge plus Suntour SL Schaltwerk erhalten. Funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Auch ein LRS mit XC-Pro-Naben lag noch rum, passt optisch finde ich sehr gut zur alten Cruiser-Optik. Die meissten Cruiser die man kaufen kann haben ja sauschwere Billigausstattung dran. Ein Breezer Iganz X ist (zumindest für mich) ein spezieller Cruiser und verdient besseres.

Zu den Maguras beim Breezer Storm bin ich über eine anderen Weg gekommen.  Speziell beim Breezer Storm  gibt es hinten nur eine Art Noodle mit der man eine Cantilever-Bremse montieren kann, nicht aber ne V-Brake. Da ich bei dem Rad gegen Cantilever war, kam die Magura zum Zug, da die keine Anlötteile brauch. 

Die Maguras sind einmal gut eingestellt fast wartungsfrei, ich fahre die alte race line schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren. Mit den Adaptern der neuen Generation ist es noch einfacher, finde ich.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## nisita (17. September 2010)

den drang alte teile zu verbauen kenne ich, furchtbar eigentlich was man so mit der zeit rumliegen hat.
ich hatte die ersten maguras mit dem neuen adapter, trotzdem musste ich sie alle etwa 3 monate neu einstellen, bzw. die dinger haben sich teilweise verschoben und das einstellrad hat ja nur einen kleinen bereich. naja, kann zum glück jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## spiky76 (21. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich auch mal meine Neuerwerbung vorstellen:









Es handelt sich um ein Contoura Paquano mit 2x8 Alfine.
Es ist die komplette Alfine-Gruppe verbaut (inkl. Laufradsatz), bis auf auf die Kurbel, die ist eine Truativ Elita.
Das Ganze habe ich noch etwas gestreckter ausgelegt durch eine Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze mit 20mm off-set und einen 120mm Vorbau von Ritchey.
Jetzt zum Winter werde ich wohl noch schwarze SKS Bluemel Schutzbleche anbauen. Das wird allerdings etwas Bastelarbeit, da die Scheibenbremse die vorgesehne Halterung unzugänglich macht.
Das Teil geht jedenfalls richtig ab.

Gruß
spiky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (22. September 2010)

schöner Rahmen. Für V-Brakes auch geeignet.


----------



## Mulie (24. September 2010)

sehr geil habe den threat gelesene wo du überlegt hast es dir zu kaufen. darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast?
lg


----------



## spiky76 (24. September 2010)

Hi,
freut mich, dass es auch anderen gefällt.

In der Originalausstattung kostet es 1200 Euro und ich habe wg. Jubiläum 20% Rabatt bekommen, daher 960 Euro bezahlt.
Teuer war dann der Tausch von Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze, ca. 165 Euro und dann noch 50 Euro für die Ergon GX3. Habe erst später gesehen, dass es die Teile im Set noch günstiger gibt:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...arken=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=271&suchWert=wcs
Die Pedale hatte ich noch von meinem MTB liegen.

Die Originalteile waren zwar durchaus hochwertig aber der Vorbau war mir persönlich zu kurz (100mm und winkelverstellbar) und ich war schon lange heiß auf die weißen Ritchey Teile. 

Morgen werde ich für die Winterzeit noch schwarze SKS Bluemel Schutzbleche dranschrauben.

Gruß
spiky


----------



## horstj (24. September 2010)

schöner eleganter Rahmen. Leider bleibt davon durch die Baufix Farbwahl der Komponenten, V-Brake Sockel, die Zugführung, V-Brake LRS, die groben Bremsscheiben und den Kettenspannerklotz nichts mehr übrig. Und dann noch die SKS Bleche mit den Stecken an der Seite.

ABER: lass Dir den Spass nicht verderben und niemals über Geschmack streiten.

Vorschlag Bleche vlt. eher in der Art?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M.E. übrigens bis auf Kettenkasten, Vorbau/Lenker Kombi und die etwas überdimensionierten Reifen ein recht schönes Rad - niemals über Geschmack streiten.


----------



## F-N-C (24. September 2010)

Kann die SKS Bluemels sehr empfehlen.

Bin sehr günstig an einen (schon mal montiert gewesenen) Satz "27er" (also die 35mm Rennradversion) gekommen und hab mir den passend für's Stadt(renn)rad gesäbelt.

Klappern nicht, rappeln sich nicht lose (Kopfsteinpflaster-getestet), gammeln nicht (Befestigungen Edelstahl) und gehen so grade eben noch über meine 32mm Reifen. Und als 35mm Version sehr dezent.


----------



## spiky76 (24. September 2010)

Super, danke für den Tipp.  Werde gleich mal los und die Teile holen.
Gibt also doch noch konstruktive Beiträge hier...


----------



## Mulie (24. September 2010)

Hi ich Habe auch die SKS Bleche dran und die sind spitze nur auf holpriegen Strecken fangen die an zu schwabeln das ist mist. Wie fährt sich die Schaltung ich habe vor auch sowas zu bauen nur als 3*8.
lg


----------



## spiky76 (24. September 2010)

Die Alfine schaltet wirklich schnell, präzise und butterweich. Besonders schön ist, dass man im Stand an der Ampel den richtigen Gang für den Sprint einlegen und dann sofort in dem Gang starten kann.
Nur unter Volllast schalten soll man nicht und habe ich auch bislang stets vermieden.
Im Moment macht die Nabe noch im 3. und 4. Gang Geräusche (ist so ein Tickern während des Tretens), das soll sich aber angeblich nach ein paar hundert Kilometern Einfahren geben.
Die Alfine mit 3x8 habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen, hast du da schon Erfahrungsberichte gelesen?
Lass uns die Diskussion am besten in meinem ursprünglichen Thread weiterführen, da es sich hier ja eigentlich nur um eine Galerie handelt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476349
Gruß
spiky


----------



## gtbiker (29. September 2010)

Neues Stadtrad: Diamant Elan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## im.mo.ment (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Stadtrad/Tourenrad/Allzweckrad
"im.mo.ment V1.1"
War leider nur 2 Monate in meinem Besitz. Nun gehört es einem Fahrraddieb.
V2.0 ist aber gestern fertig geworden. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Oktober 2010)

Nach langem stillen beobachten, möcht Ich euch mein Cube nicht vorenthalten:






Gruß
Pfalzgott


----------



## Heizenbob (20. Oktober 2010)

@ spiky76: Ist das ne weiße Lampe am Lenker?

               wenn ja - wo gibts sowas tolles? 


               Gruß


----------



## Peter3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Heizenbob schrieb:


> @ spiky76: Ist das ne weiße Lampe am Lenker?
> 
> wenn ja - wo gibts sowas tolles?
> 
> ...


 Ist ne Knogg...
Gibts überall, alter Hut!


----------



## spiky76 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jo, da ist mir Peter zuvor gekommen.
Genauer gesagt ist es eine Knog Beetle:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k488/a16664/beetle-led-frontlicht-weiss.html?mfid=481

Gibt aber auch noch Knogs mit mehr "Dampf":
Kürzlich gab es das Set hier im Angebot, kommt vielleicht auch mal wieder:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/knog-boomer.html

Gruß
spiky


----------



## St.John (21. Oktober 2010)

Nach aktuellem Lenkerwechsel hier mein Alltags- und Reisetrekker, ein Heidemann Barbados, ursprünglich von ´92. Davon ist aber nur noch das Rahmenset und Sattel und Sattelstütze vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (24. Oktober 2010)

da war der Herbst noch sonnig:





Zu Schulanfang habe ich die Ausstattung jetzt mit Gilles Berthoud Schutzblechen und einem riesigem Korb in den auch ein Schulranzen locker rein passt erweitert. Für das Licht fehlt jetzt noch die Lösung, kommt aber noch.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## Nessie (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hier mein Jeden-Tag-auf-die-Arbeit-fahren-Teil


----------



## Roland84 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wird mich hoffentlich den Rest meines Lebens begleiten, ob Reise, Alltag oder Schlechtwetter...


----------



## Nessie (26. Oktober 2010)

....wie geht denn das hier nur mit den großen Bildern???


----------



## Nessie (26. Oktober 2010)

Roland84 schrieb:


> Wird mich hoffentlich den Rest meines Lebens begleiten, ob Reise, Alltag oder Schlechtwetter...



Schönes Rad!


----------



## varadero (26. Oktober 2010)

Nessie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hier mein Jeden-Tag-auf-die-Arbeit-fahren-Teil



Geil!
Und der Name da am Unterrohr? Super!! 
Vom Scheinwerfer gar nicht erst zu sprechen!


----------



## F-N-C (26. Oktober 2010)

popeye schrieb:


> ...[Bild von Traum in weiß]...
> [...] Für das Licht fehlt jetzt noch die Lösung, kommt aber noch.



Boah, edel, klasse!

Fehlt noch ein dezenter Rockring/Kettenschutz, dass die Hose nicht versaut.
Und Licht?
a) Nabendynamo (Find der Shimano DH-3N7x ist vom P/L Verhältnis spitze) und anständige LED-Lampe (z.B. B&M Lumotec IQ)
b) Was gescheites zum Dranstecken (Ixon IQ)


----------



## nisita (26. Oktober 2010)

varadero schrieb:


> Geil!
> Und der Name da am Unterrohr? Super!!
> Vom Scheinwerfer gar nicht erst zu sprechen!



was steht denn am unterrohr? ich kann es nicht erkennen. oh ja, der scheinwerfer ist einfach der geilste, den man sich gerade so kaufen kann. für mein stadtbike mir aber zu teuer, bzw. der würde mir hier nur geklaut werden 

würde gerne ein größeres bild von dem fahrrad sehen. sehr schickes rad.


----------



## Nessie (27. Oktober 2010)

nisita schrieb:


> was steht denn am unterrohr? ich kann es nicht erkennen. oh ja, der scheinwerfer ist einfach der geilste, den man sich gerade so kaufen kann. für mein stadtbike mir aber zu teuer, bzw. der würde mir hier nur geklaut werden
> 
> würde gerne ein größeres bild von dem fahrrad sehen. sehr schickes rad.



Danke 

Sorry, bekomme die Bilder im Forum nicht größer eingestellt. Das Rad braucht noch etwas Feinschliff und dann stelle ich größere Bilder in mein Album.


----------



## St.John (27. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du Dein Bild anklickst wird es größer dargestellt. In dieser Ansicht ein rechter Mausklick auf das Bild. Im erscheinenden Menü auf Eigenschaften und dort die Adresse kopieren und in einem neuen Beitrag als Grafik einfügen (Ikon mit grauen Bergen vor gelbem Himmel unter grauer Sonne):






BTW: ist der Rahmen nicht etwas zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=197643&d=1288113051






Vielen Dank für die Anleitung!!  

Das ist ein 61er Rahmen mit einem 60er Oberrohr. Sieht nur zu klein aus ist aber bequem so.
Mit einer Federgabel hätte man sich vielleicht paar Spacer sparen können was bestimmt besser aussehen würde.


----------



## Nessie (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Nessie (27. Oktober 2010)

Test


----------



## nisita (27. Oktober 2010)

@nessie sieht auch fein aus. sie haben ja ebenso eine supernova e3 (pro) und tubus fly. beides 2 sehr schicke radteile. mit ihrer schaltung könnte ich mich aber nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Nessie (27. Oktober 2010)

nisita schrieb:


> @nessie sieht auch fein aus. sie haben ja ebenso eine supernova e3 (pro) und tubus fly. beides 2 sehr schicke radteile. mit ihrer schaltung könnte ich mich aber nicht anfreunden...



Die Lampe ist die E3-Triple, nicht die Pro.

Das Rad sollte ursprünglich mal so ein Teil werden daß man bedenkenlos in der Stadt irgendwo anschliessen kann und wurde aus Resten zusammen gebaut.
Was von den Teilen nicht gehalten hat, habe ich nach und nach durch neue, qualitativ bessere Teile ersetzt und siehe da, jetzt ist es ein halbwegs gefälliges Rädchen geworden.Mit irgendwo abschliessen ist aber nun nix mehr  


Der Antrieb ist nicht so das Wahre, das stimmt! Wollte schon umbauen lassen auf eine Alfine-Nabe, davon wurde mir( jemand der alles klein kriegt) von fachkundiger Seite abgeraten und das viele Geld für eine Rohloff möchte ich in das Rad nicht stecken.Das Deore-Schaltwerk geht aber erstaunlicherweise besser als man denkt.


----------



## missmarple (3. November 2010)

Seit diesem Sommer im Fuhrpark - Stevens CityFlyer:

im "Urzustand"...





... Zwischenstand...
(neu: Avid Single Digit 7 vorne und hinten, Alfine-Trigger, Odi Rogue Schraubgriffe, SPD-M Pedale, On One Sattelstütze, SQ Lab 611)





... und Reisemodus...
(neu: Hope Sattelklemme, Tubus Vega, Specialized Flaschenhalter, SQ lab 611 active)





Seit letztem Wochenende im Wintermodus (noch ohne Bild...) mit: 
schwarzen SKS Bluemels, schwarzem Kurbelsatz, SQ lab 502 Pedalen und Maxxis MiMo CX.


----------



## Fifumo (6. November 2010)

Moin

anbei ein Bild von meinem "hardcore trecking" bike. 
Rahmen Marin Rocky Ridge 2010
Gabel MZ Freeride 130mm 2002 Drop Off, weil super gut, und bei ECC senkt sie sich ab um 40mm, und geht dabei in lock-out. Optimal für uphill und downhill
Bremsenmix vorme Magura Gustav M 190, hinten Shimano XT 180
Sattelstütze Cane Creek
Lenker und Vorbau Syncros VRO, Hörner NC17 (auch wenn heutzutage "Nogo")
Sattel Terry Fly max
Ergon Griffe
Felgen Mavic 319 vorne Magura 20mm Nabe, hinten Rohloff 17
Reifen hinten Nobby Nic (nicht wirklich gut, aber gerade übrig), vorne Maxxis Highroller (mit absolutem gripp, aber hält vorne keine 1 tkm, hinten gerade mal 0,5 tkm) Werden noch erstezt durch Conti Rubber Queen 2.2
Kurbel SLX mit 38er Kb
So wie auf dem Bild 14 kg, wenn es den ganzen Tag weg geht kommt ein Old man mountain Cold springs expedition hinten dran.
Wenn noch länger weg dann ein B.O.B. hinten dran.
Fahre mit dem bike am liebsten Wanderwege, Kategorie mittel bis schwer, da muß man ab und an den Sattel absenken, und braucht auch Klettervemögen. Mir machr es viel Spaß, und ich hoffe es wird lange durchhalten bei der Beanspruchung..........
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Tobirace (25. November 2010)

*Ein wirklich tolles Rad........         Chapeau !      Chapeau !*



Greg House schrieb:


>




...ganz kleinlaut sage ich aber noch...die V-Braks eventuell noch in schwarz


----------



## Deleted 143148 (25. November 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein Alltags - bzw. Winterfahrrad vorstellen:

Grundlage für mein Alltagsrad ist ein hanseatic-Fahrrad (26'') von 1994.
Folgende Teile sind Original:
- Rahmen
- Gabel und Vorbau
- Schalthebel, Schaltwerk (SIS 6-Gang)
- Schutzblech hinten
- Gepäckträger 
- Sattelstütze

Der Rest ist aus der Bastel - / Restekiste bzw. gebraucht erworben.
Außer Pedalen, Scheinwerfer, Rücklicht, Laufräder und Reifen, die sind neu.

Erstaunlicherweise ließ sich das SIS-Schaltwerk sehr gut und leicht einstellen.

Nur leider habe ich vergessen das Schaltseil mit einer Endkappe zu versehen. Nach der ersten Probefahrt ist der Bowdenzug schön aufgedröselt gewesen ... :-(

Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focke_Wulf (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ihr habt ja alle töfte Räder. Jetzt will ich doch auch meines zeigen.

Mein altes Schätzchen hat jetzt 21 Jahre auf dem Buckel und läuft immer noch perfekt Mehrtagestouren oder Alltagseinerlei. Das Rad hat schon halb Europa gesehen. Leider fehlt inzwischen die Zeit für echte Radurlaube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rahmen:        Gudereit CroMo, 62cm RH
Gruppe:     Shimano XT 11-32 21-Gang (Naben gedichtet)
Kurbeln:    Stronglight 28/40/52
Bremsen:    Magura HydroStop (Vorgänger der HS33)
Felgen:        Marvic Hohlkammer 28mm
Reifen:        700x32C (6bar wegen Gewicht)
Sattel:        Selle (der Brooks ist jetzt auf dem Heimtrainer)
in Vollaustattung 17kg ohne Taschen

Jedes Jahr (die letzen drei) dachte ich über einen Neukauf nach (es hat sich technisch so viel getan), aber nach der ersten Tour im Frühjahr war das wieder ganz weit weg. Die alte Mühle läßt sich nicht auf Rente schicken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daher kommt im Februar ein Bike daneben. Bin mal gespannt, welches Rad die meiste Zeit im Jahr bekommt.

Gruß an alle 
Focke


----------



## yawg (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Da paßt ja wohl meine olle Weltschlampe auch noch in die Reihe. Ein Schauff ECS-Prototyp ex-Rudi Altig mit handgemachtem 30 mm "oversized" CroMo-Rahmen. Vor zwei Jahren "Frischzellenkur" mit neuen unkaputtbaren Laufrädern (original 30 mm Weinmann - noch nie eine Speiche nachgezogen in 17 Jahren doch leider mit dünngebremsten Flanken nach fast 40.000 km), Rohloff und Kombipedalen. Vor ca. 15 Jahren Lenklager Stronglight-Nadellager aufgerüstet, ansonsten alles noch Original 1990/91:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/7/4/2/0/_/large/Bestfriendklein.jpg

Detailfotos stehen hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/117420

Bin mit dem Teil gerade wieder 3 Monate in Thailand, noch bis Ende Januar. Der Schnee und die Kälte können mir gestohlen bleiben. Dennoch weiterhin schöne Feiertage

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Peter3 (25. Dezember 2010)

Focke_Wulf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ihr habt ja alle töfte Räder. Jetzt will ich doch auch meines zeigen.
> 
> Mein altes Schätzchen hat jetzt 21 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ...
> Focke


 
Klasse Rad!! 
Genutzt und gefahren!
Nicht hochglanz-Poserkiste, mit 99 gängen und u-7 Kg, wie so oft, sondern gelebt!
Klasse!

Schön ist es nicht, kaum ein teil daran ist schön, aber die pure Funktion, und die Intensität der realen Nutzung, das finde ich total Klasse!
ich behaupte, DAS ist das real notwendige, sinnvolle Rad, man braucht garnicht 8,9,10,11 Gänge x3, sondern eine vernünftige kettenschaltung, gute sitzgeo, mit einem Lenker, der Variable Sitzpositionen ermöglicht....allesgut! 

ich bin sehr beeindruckt, ein tolles, gutes, genutztes Rad!


----------



## -rabe- (25. Dezember 2010)

Peter3 schrieb:


> man braucht garnicht 8,9,10,11 Gänge x3, sondern eine vernünftige kettenschaltung,



  verstehe ich jetzt nicht, zumal der User Rohloff fährt.

@ jörg: Die Sattelüberhöhung erinnert aber schon eher an eine Zeitfahrmaschiene als an ein Reiserad.

-rabe-


----------



## Peter3 (25. Dezember 2010)

gelöscht, da nett mit rabe geklärt!


----------



## -rabe- (25. Dezember 2010)

Peter3 schrieb:


> @ Rabe: Da steht, bei mir, im Zitat: "Focke Wulf!!
> Da steht 21 Gang!
> und was von 52, 42, 28er Blatt!
> Da steht "Xt"!
> ...



Ah ja, sorry. Hatte ich überlesen das sich Dein Post auf "Focke Wulf" bezog.
Ich hatte mich gerade, wie Du schon richtig bemerkt hast, mit dem Bike von "yawg" befasst und konnte Deinen Post in dem Zusammenhang nicht einordnen.
Ich wollte Dich aber nicht berichtigen, sondern hab nur mein Unverständniss geäussert. Aber das hat sich ja nun geklärt.

-rabe-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter3 (25. Dezember 2010)

Kein Problem, Rabe!
Sorry für mein krasses "Antworten"!
Ich lösch das gleich mal.
Ich dachte schon, da will wieder wer zicken....habe ich mancmal hier.
Du dachtest, ich bezöge mich auf den nächsten, den Yawk!

Der Yawk hat aber ne dolle Überhöhung..krass!


----------



## yawg (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

Ist doch kein Problem. Sind doch beides schöne alte Räder die viel benutzt werden. Mein früheres Reiserad war ein Koga Silver Ace aus 1980 das ich 1993 mit viel Aufwand neu aufgebaut habe aber wegen zu wenig Gängen (Positronic 7-Gang) letztendlich meinem besten Freund geschenkt habe als Stadtrad, mit den ersten Maguras und unkaputtbaren Wolber CroMg-Felgen. Vielleicht mache ich von dem Rad auch noch Fotos, auf das Teil habe ich immer noch Garantie auf Rahmen und Gabel - auf Lebenszeit. Der Stahl von Rahmen und Gabel war/ist ideal, HiManga, das ist superstabil und federt ausgezeichnet ...

Wenn ich unterwegs echte Hardcore-Langstreckler treffe fahren die praktisch immer alte Eisen, die halten und sind einfach sicherer als neuer Kram an den man sich erst wieder gewöhnen muß. So ein alter Hobel wird irgendwie ein Teil des eigenen Körpers und dann funzen die Reflexe perfekt, es passieren dann keine Unfälle mehr.

Den Sattel mußte ich so hoch und nach hinten plazieren weil Herr Altig so ein kleines Männchen ist und ich immerhin 1,94 m lang bin und noch extra lange Beine habe. Aber so paßt alles perfekt. Bloß bei extremen Steigungen - über 15 Prozent - kommt mir ab und zu das Vorderrad hoch bzw. dreht das Hinterrad durch auf lockerem Untergrund. Aber dann fahre ich sowieso unter 5 km/h und kann genausogut absteigen ...

Dieses Rad wird mich mühelos überleben. Die FAG-Tretlager halten seit über 45.000 km - wieviel Herr Altig vor mir noch gefahren ist sei dahingestellt. Nie aufgemacht oder nachgeschmiert ...

Die Rohloff in meinem Schauff macht Riesenspaß und läßt sich viel geschmeidiger schalten und ist ne ganze Ecke geräuscharmer als meine 2001er Speedhub in meinem Tandem.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Focke_Wulf (28. Dezember 2010)

> Die FAG-Tretlager halten seit über 45.000 km - wieviel Herr Altig vor mir noch gefahren ist sei dahingestellt. Nie aufgemacht oder nachgeschmiert ...


Die Erfahrung kann ich nur teilen: FAG-Patronen sind fast unkaputtbar.
Ist schön, von Leuten zu lesen, die das Bewährte zu schätzen wissen.

@ Peter3: Danke für das Lob. Was fährst Du? Hab' im Forum keine Fotos von Dir gefunden.


----------



## ArSt (11. Januar 2011)

Heute möchte ich auch mal mein altes Kuwahara Pacer Vorstellen:

Habe ich 1989 gekauft, damals mit Deore DX und 21 Gängen. Heute ist aber nur noch der Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau und Steuersatz original.
Gewicht heute ca. 9,5kg


----------



## yawg (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich fahre jedes Jahr eine Woche lang am Bodensee mit Blinden Tandem, da haben wir auch ein Kuwahara dabei. Das sieht zwar besch***en aus - die Lackierungen waren damals fürchterlich - wer es aber mal gefahren hat findet es gut - es ist auch sehr zuverlässig 





Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. Januar 2011)

Manche sind bzgl. Lackierung anderer Meinung:



jörgl schrieb:


> Wer kennt sie nicht, die geringelten Lackeffekte, die so charakeristisch für diese Marke waren  Die schönen Stahlrahmen, in der Regel aus Ishiwata-Rohrsätzen gefertigt, faszinieren zumindest mich noch heute. Nicht zu vergessen die Alu-Race Modelle oder die relativ seltenen Carbo-Titan Varianten. Ihnen allen (und víelleicht dem einen oder anderen alten BMX) soll dieser Thread gewidmet sein.



Finde solche "Brezellenker" persönlich optisch viel störender als eine solche Lackierung.


----------



## yawg (12. Januar 2011)

Mich nervt an dem Teil optisch vor allem der Flaschenhalter und Gepäckträger, beide knallgelb.

In der Zeit, Ende 80er/Anfang 90er gab es fast keine schönen Lackierungen. Ich habe mir 1991 meine Reiseschlampe bei Schauff gebraucht gekauft, ein Prototyp von Altmeister Rudi Altig, das war das einzige Teil im GANZEN Schauff-Laden (nahe Fabrik in Remagen) das gut aussah, dezent anthrazit-metallic, der Rest war in Pink oder Knallgelb mit wilden Dreiecken in kontrastierenden Farben usw., zum Ko**en.

Leider habe ich kein besseres Foto, aber wenn man vor dem Kuwahara steht dann sieht's auch so aus als ob jemand nach der schwarzen Lakierung noch alle möglichen Farben Pi mal Auge drübergekleckert hat. Nicht mein Ding ...

Aber trotzdem ein gutes Tandem, ein echtes Classic Bike, und da sollte man ja den Lack eigentlich nicht verändern finde ich.

Gruß, Jorg.


----------



## Ianus (12. Januar 2011)

Ich liebe diese Lackierungen....


----------



## Peter3 (14. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## ArSt (15. Januar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Lackierungen....


 

Endlich mal ein stabiles Rennrad! Mit anständigen Felgen und Bremsen!
An normalen Rädern gefällt mir diese Lackierung auch nicht, hier wirkt sie aber absolut genial! Ist überhaupt eine sehr stimmige Zusammenstellung, finde ich wirklich gut!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter3 (16. Januar 2011)

Die Lackierung ist der GRAUS!!! :kotz::kotz::kotz:
Ich finde das rad sehr ok, kann man Ihm nicht nach all den Jahren die Gnade geben, es neu zu lacken?
in Schwarz sähe es gut aus....so übelst...
Technsich sieht es aber gut aus.


----------



## sipemue (17. Januar 2011)

Mit diesem sehr treuen Gefährt sind meine Frau und ich immer unterwegs 













P.s.: Sind noch auf der Suche nach Tourenempfehlungen für Ende Mai.
- ca. 7 Tage
- Rundtour, d.h. Start und Ziel gleicher Ort
- Schwierigkeiten bis zum Level "leichter" AlpenCross, d.h. mit einem MTB ohne größere Schiebe oder Tragepassagen zu schaffen
- Falls Gelände leicht, dann bis zu 120km / 2000HM pro Tag. In den Alpen machen wir pro Tag meistens 50-90km und 1000-2000hm (Achtung, haben immer das volle Gepäck dabei inkl. Zelt dabei). 
- Mit dem Auto max 8 Std. von Frankfurt weg

Freue mich, falls ihr uns eure Empfehlung geben könnt


----------



## yawg (18. Januar 2011)

sipemue schrieb:


> Sind noch auf der Suche nach Tourenempfehlungen für Ende Mai.
> - ca. 7 Tage
> - Rundtour, d.h. Start und Ziel gleicher Ort
> - Schwierigkeiten bis zum Level "leichter" AlpenCross, d.h. mit einem MTB ohne größere Schiebe oder Tragepassagen zu schaffen
> ...



Hallo,

Ich habe mit meiner Partnerin auf dem Tandem auch viele Reisen/Touren unternommen, Schottland und mehrmals Ostdeutschland - ich bin auf Rügen geboren. Gut hat mir der Elberadweg gefallen, irgendwo runter an die Elbe und dann an Dresden vorbei bis nach Tschechien und wieder zurück. An der Elbe ist es schön relaxed und wenn man Lust hat - und je nach Kondition - kann man auch kurze Abstecher machen, z.B. in die Sächsische Schweiz, da gibt's dann zur Belohnung tolle Weitsichten.

Leider ist meine Partnerin vor 6 Jahren gestorben und jetzt fahre ich hauptsächlich mit Blinden Tandem. Hier ein Bild aus glücklichen Zeiten:





Eine Rundreise auf Rügen kann ich auch empfehlen. Gegen Ende Mai gibt's noch nicht soviel Feriengäste. Schottland ist mir auch sehr positiv in Erinnerung geblieben, man kann auf der Fähre übernachten und startet morgens ausgeruht nach gutem Frühstück ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2011)

Die junge Dame in der dritten Reihe musste hoffentlich nicht lange so komisch fahren (Lenkerposition)?!


----------



## yawg (18. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Die junge Dame in der dritten Reihe musste hoffentlich nicht lange so komisch fahren (Lenkerposition)?!


Nein, höchstens mal 80 km/Tag 

Hat sie aber nicht so sehr gestört da sie ja nicht unter Leistungsdruck stand und sich langsam an die falsche Lenkerposition gewöhnen konnte. Der Trailer ist leider nicht mitgewachsen und wurde kurz danach weiterverkauft.

Ich hatte ihr eine Sturmey Archer 3-Gang einspeichen lassen und sie hat oft ordentlich mitgetreten, manchmal kamen wir an die 40 Sachen, ich mußte dann natürlich dauernd die aktuellen Tachowerte nach hinten durchgeben ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2011)

Ich finds peinlich wenn die Eltern sich ein schönes (oder teures) Rad gönnen, der Nachwuchs aber buckeln muss...und bei einer schlechten Sitzposition kann die Schaltung noch so viel Gänge haben- das vermiest dem Kind trotzdem den Spaß!

(Bei uns hängt übrigens ein AddBike dran-mitwachsend natürlich.)


----------



## yawg (18. Januar 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich finds peinlich wenn die Eltern sich ein schönes (oder teures) Rad gönnen, der Nachwuchs aber buckeln muss...und bei einer schlechten Sitzposition kann die Schaltung noch so viel Gänge haben- das vermiest dem Kind trotzdem den Spaß!
> 
> (Bei uns hängt übrigens ein AddBike dran-mitwachsend natürlich.)



Ihr hat's bis zuletzt Spaß gemacht. Und sie mußte garnix sondern ist immer gern mitgefahren.

Das Tandem hab ich mir buchstäblich vom letzten Ersparten genehmigt, war ein "Schnäppchen" weil es schon mehr als zwei Jahre im Laden hängen geblieben war, zufällig genau unsere Größe, 6000 Mark statt 9500. Den Trailer hab ich gebraucht für 50 Euro gefunden, neue Kupplung war aber fällig und teuer da ein Schweizer Produkt. Am Anfang hat das Teil ja auch gut gepaßt aber Jana wuchs ziemlich schnell ...

Ich würde vielleicht weniger vorschnell urteilen an Deiner Stelle 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## bokimava (18. Januar 2011)

Na dann buckeltse halt, wenn sie mitfährt, dann schints doch zu passen. ich finds relaxen. Evtl. hätte man so einen Chopper-Lenker dran montieren können, wie für die Beachcruiser....


----------



## Mulie (14. Februar 2011)

So ich möchte euch heute nach langer Warte und Arbeitszeit mal  mein Rad vorstellen.
Ein kurzer Überblick im groben:
Nexus Premium Nabe 
XT Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner
XT Umwerfer
Vorn 48/36/26 
Magura HS33
HG73 Kette
Shimano N30 Nabendynamo
BUM Cyo Sport
BUM Selectra Plus 
RST M7-T Gabel
Schwalbe Marathon 47*622
der Rest ist unspektakulär
VDO Fahrradcomputer 12Jahre alt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focke_Wulf (14. Februar 2011)

Coole Ausfallenden
Ist der Gepäckträger schief oder ist das nur die Perspektive?
Was ist das fürn Rahmen?


----------



## Mulie (14. Februar 2011)

Ne das ist die Perspaktive ich mach mal bessere Bilder wenn es draußen freundlicher ist. Bei mir ist seit 2 Tagen nur Mistwetter. Ja der Rahmen ist ein alter Germatec der aber sehr ordentlich gemacht ist. Grade die innenverlegten Züge gefallen mit. Er ist zwar nicht der leichteste aber das ist mir bei dem Rad auch  egal. Das Geiwcht des Rades liet bei ca 17kg


----------



## Fifumo (18. Februar 2011)

............brauchte auf die Schnelle eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für den Dienstwagen, um Radwege und trails zu fahren, je nachdem was der Ort bietet, an dem ich gerade bin. Rahmen gab es im bikemarkt, den Rest aus dem Keller:






Steppenwolf Timber mit Magura Phaon, weil schön absenkbar, Rohloff und HS 33. VR und HR sind unterschiedlich, stört nicht, aber Beide mit Ritchey Z Max Evo Reifen. Einen alten LX Kurbelsatz mit 50/50 Pedale. Da kann man schön Sattel hoch und Gabel runter den Berg rauf, und Sattel runter Gabel rauf, den Berg wieder runter
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Focke_Wulf (19. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut! Kommt dem Anspruch doch sehr nahe;-)
wie fährt sich die Trapezstütze?


----------



## Jogi (19. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein neues Projekt:

City-Flitzer mit Alfine 8-Gang Nabe für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit:



 

 

Bin mir jetzt noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich die HS22 vom alten Trekker verbau, oder mir nen neue HS33 gönne


----------



## Fifumo (20. Februar 2011)

@ Focke Wulf: Ist genial mit dem Teil. Fahre zwar die härtesten Elastomere, aber es soll ja keine Sänfte sein, sondern sie groben Sachen abfangen. Und man merkt hat gar nicht wenn sie federt, weil der Abstand zu den Pedalen immer gleich bleibt. Das war bei den vorher verwendeten Stützen eben anders. Gerade wenn es richtig was von unten gab und du die Verbindung zum bike brauchtest hat es dir diese Kommunikation genommen durch die Wegveränderung. Durch den tiefen Rahmen geht es dann auch bergab mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze noch gut, man kommt problemlos mit dm Hintern nach hinten. Das braucht man natürlich nicht auf Radwegen etc.. Da kommt man mit den normalen ganz gut hin, auch wenn die Parallelogram auch dort deutlich angenehmer ist.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AverageJoe (20. Februar 2011)

Fifumo schrieb:


> ............brauchte auf die Schnelle eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für den Dienstwagen, um Radwege und trails zu fahren, je nachdem was der Ort bietet, an dem ich gerade bin. Rahmen gab es im bikemarkt, den Rest aus dem Keller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schön ist anders;-)


----------



## Jogi (21. Februar 2011)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> schön ist anders;-)



fürn Alltag muss es ja nicht immer schön sein...

nimmst ja fürn Alltag auch den T5 und nicht den 911er


----------



## Fifumo (25. Februar 2011)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> schön ist anders;-)


 

...Schönheit stand auch nicht im Lastenheft . Schön ist meine Frau   
Es ist toll wenn Schönheit sich zur Funktionalität gesellt, aber wenn nicht würde ich nie wegen der Optik Abstriche an der Funktion machen.

Grüße
Fifumo

Edith sagt: Galerie!


----------



## Mulie (26. Februar 2011)

So ich habe mein Rad nochmal bei besserem Licht abgelichtet.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842661
weitere Bilder sind in der Galerie


----------



## stubenhocker (2. März 2011)

Fifumo schrieb:


> ...Schönheit stand auch nicht im Lastenheft . Schön ist meine Frau   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842184


 
Hat Deine Frau Naben- oder Kettenschaltung? 



Fifumo schrieb:


> Es ist toll wenn Schönheit sich zur Funktionalität gesellt, aber wenn nicht würde ich nie wegen der Optik Abstriche an der Funktion machen.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842184


 
Bei meinen Fahrrädern sind Optik und Funktion gleichrangig- ich würde mir nie ein Rad kaufen, das mir optisch nicht gefällt, umgekehrt würde ich kleinere technische Fehler hinnehmen, wenn das Rad optisch ein Traum ist. Um dieses Problem zu umgehen baue ich seit Jahren meine Räder selbst auf, so werden es dann Räder, die mir nahezu 100%ig passen und gefallen.


----------



## flm (12. März 2011)

Meins auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## varadero (12. März 2011)

flm schrieb:


> Meins auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


WOW - sehr schlicht, sehr sehr schön!!!!!!!!!! 

meins gestern bei einer Runde um den Mondsee (Österreich):


----------



## Plattenwegcross (13. März 2011)

@flm: Ah, noch jemand mit den scheiß teuren Curana-Schutzblechen! Klappern deine? Meine bekomm ich nicht richtig fest, ich werde sie hinten noch mal am Gepäckträger mit so nem Plastikbügel befestigen (bzw. lassen ). Sehr schick, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Wenn meines jetzt man fertich is werd ich auch ein paar schnieke Aufnahmen machen.


----------



## flm (13. März 2011)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> @flm: Ah, noch jemand mit den scheiß teuren Curana-Schutzblechen! Klappern deine? Meine bekomm ich nicht richtig fest, ich werde sie hinten noch mal am Gepäckträger mit so nem Plastikbügel befestigen (bzw. lassen ). Sehr schick, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Wenn meines jetzt man fertich is werd ich auch ein paar schnieke Aufnahmen machen.


 
Hi, vielen Dank euch beiden 

Bei mir klappert nix und teuer waren die auch nicht, -von moobilo.de (oder so...)!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bokimava (27. April 2011)

Hier ist mein Focus Wasgo Deore, Model 2010
Daten: Gewicht knapp 12,7 kg (nach und nach weniger), Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (27. April 2011)

Wie bist du mit dem Rad zufrieden, irgendwelche Beschwerden? Ich gehe morgen für einen Freund auf Trekkingradsuche und das Focus ist neben Steppenwolf Tiago und Stevens Randonneur in der engeren Wahl gelandet.


----------



## bokimava (27. April 2011)

Ich bin mit dem Rad super zu frieden.
Ich würd allerdings auf andere Reifen umsteigen, da die Slicks machen für mich nicht den trekkingtauglichen Eindruck. Sportliche Sitzposition trotzdem für längere Touren geeignet.

ALLERDINGS machen die Kojaks das Wasgo unteranderen sehr schnell. Das Gewicht ist Klasse und was es auch im Gegensatz zum Stevens und Steppenwolf hat sind Scheibenbremsen. Auch wenn die Sparlinie von Shimano. Trotzdem sehr griffig und verzögern super. Lichtkabel im Rahmen, Schaltzüge unter dem Oberrohr.
Starrgabel_musste ich mich dran gewöhnen, da ich nis aufs Rennrad nur Feder gewohnt war. Allerding auch zu ertragen. Maximale Reifenbreite laut Focus: 700x42.

Ach ja den Sattel hab ich gegen meinen billigen RR Sattel getauscht, da der eigentliche nicht mein Geschmack optisch wie auch technisch war.
Sehr viel Potential für Leichtbau, obwohl es laut www nur 12,7 wiegt.

Noch mehr?


----------



## Bill Tür (27. April 2011)

Reifen kommen sowieso Conti GP 4-Seasons drauf, da lass ich ihm keine Wahl. Also keine großen Beanstandungen, was Rahmen und Gabel angeht, klingt ja nicht schlecht. Vielleicht kannst du noch etwas zu deinen Größe sagen, ich dachte, dass er mit 1,8 m und 85er Schrittlänge auf den 55er gehört. Die Vorderlampe würde bei mir dann noch gegen eine IQ Cyo getauscht. Schonmal herzlichen Dank und damit das hier kein Laberthread wird, mein Steppenwolf in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## bokimava (27. April 2011)

Ich bin ca. 176 cm groß und hab nen M Rahmen. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt knapp 79cm. 
Den Cyo iq hatte ich auch mal an einem Rad, war teuer, das kann ich sagen. Spürbar heller fand ich den ehrlich gesagt nicht. Vielleicht liegt es auch an mir, da ich mit Fahrten im Dunkeln ein bisschen meine Schwächen hab. Da seh ich nicht ganz so gut;-)
Bei mir wirds wenn das Geld ma wieder passt, der Supernova E3 pro Iris. Auch hinten tausche ich den TOPLIGHT Flat S gegen den E3 Tail light.


----------



## Tobirace (28. April 2011)

Der Name Steppenwolf ist bei dir wohl Programm, wenn man nach dem Staub am Rad geht. Find ich gut  
Mit Naturkulisse wäre es bestimmt noch besser aber es geht ja hier um die Räder...


----------



## bokimava (28. April 2011)

Im Gegensatz zum Bild, sind jetzt Schwalbe Marathon in 700x28 drauf mit Autoventil sodas die Fireflys besser passen. Die Kojaks mit 700x35 waren doch recht breit;-)


----------



## bokimava (6. Mai 2011)

bokimava schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Focus Wasgo Deore, Model 2010
> Daten: Gewicht knapp 12,7 kg (nach und nach weniger), Größe M




Hallo,

ich stelle das Rad zum Verkauf!!
NP: 800 Euro plus diverse Leichtbauschrauben, Laufradspanner und Sattelklemme (wert. ca. 80 Euro), Bar Ends Cannondale (59 Gramm)
Im Gegensatz zum Bild ohne Fireflies, mit Schwalbe Marathon Reifen 700x28, ca. 200 km gelaufen aber supüer Profil, sont alles wie Abb.
Genauere Daten unter Focus-bikes und dann Modelle 2010.
VHB 700 Eur. Evtl. Tausch gegen MTB


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Mai 2011)

...nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, dann ist mein Experiment fertig.
Alex


----------



## Bill Tür (12. Mai 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Ich gehe morgen für einen Freund auf Trekkingradsuche und das Focus ist neben Steppenwolf Tiago und Stevens Randonneur in der engeren Wahl gelandet.


Am Ende ist es ein Diamant Super Legere geworden, da er sich eher (leider) in Richtung Nabenschaltung orientiert hat. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Rad auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (12. Mai 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es ein Diamant Super Legere geworden, da er sich eher (leider) in Richtung Nabenschaltung orientiert hat. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Rad auch ganz gut.



...sieht doch nach einem sehr schicken und alltagstauglichem Bike aus! Was hat er denn für das gute Stück bezahlt und könnte er das fahrfertige Bike wohl bitte einmal wiegen?


----------



## Bill Tür (12. Mai 2011)

Ohne Handeln hat er den Standardpreis von 900 â¬ bezahlt. Gewicht kann ich nicht genau sagen, etwas Ã¼ber 14,0 kg in RH 55 (Differenzwiegung mit KÃ¶rperwaage). Lenker und Vorbau sind schon getauscht, den Sattel halte ich auch nur fÃ¼r eine ÃbergangslÃ¶sung. Obwohl der Rahmen einen sehr ordentlich verarbeiteten Eindruck macht, stÃ¶ren mich der notdÃ¼rftig abgedeckte Eingang der SchaltzÃ¼ge (?) am Unterrohr in HÃ¶he Gabel-Rahmen-Ãbergang und die Verkabelung, was wohl daran liegt, dass ich lange kein Dynamorad mehr in den HÃ¤nden hatte. Die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sind sehr sauber. Das einzige Manko, dass ich beim Fahren feststellen konnte, sind die recht labrigen  Tektro-Bremsen. Mal schauen, was man da noch mit anderen BelÃ¤gen rausholen kann.


----------



## roadrunner77 (13. Mai 2011)

rahmengrösse 55? darf man fragen, welche körpergrösse/schrittlänge du hast?

ich konnte auf der diamant seite leider nichts zur geo finden...


----------



## Bill Tür (13. Mai 2011)

Er hat bei 1,80 m eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Mir war die Oberrohrlänge mit 1,86 m und 91er Schrittlänge zu kurz, mag aber bei entspannter Fahrweise noch im Toleranzbereich liegen.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Mai 2011)

Fertig


----------



## ArSt (14. Mai 2011)

Ist richtig toll geworden Dein Experiment! Sieht nach viel Spass aus.
Ist der Nabendynamo vorne für künftige Vollausstattung? Wenn ja, lass das dann auch mal sehen.
Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (14. Mai 2011)

Am Rad wird sich noch folgendes ändern:

-Umbau auf Gates-Riemen (wenn Centertrack verfügbar ist)
-ab Herbst Festinstallation Curana-Bleche für Herbst-/Winter-Training
-Tubus Fly (sporadisch)
-Supernova (sporadisch)
-Carbonfelgen 


Aber erstmal schauen, wie sich die Alfine so bewährt...

Alex

(Ich schreibe später noch ein bisschen mehr zum Rad)


----------



## bokimava (14. Mai 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es ein Diamant Super Legere geworden, da er sich eher (leider) in Richtung Nabenschaltung orientiert hat. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Rad auch ganz gut.


Ich hätte es auch sofort genommen, allerdings in meiner Nähe gibt es keine Diamant-Räder.


----------



## bokimava (14. Mai 2011)

bokimava schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stelle das Rad zum Verkauf!!
> NP: 800 Euro plus diverse Leichtbauschrauben, Laufradspanner und Sattelklemme (wert. ca. 80 Euro), Bar Ends Cannondale (59 Gramm)
> ...



Nochmal pushen:

Rahmenhöhe M (Sitzrohr 50cm, Oberrohr 58cm)
eloxierte Schrauben, Sattelklemme, Laufradspanner zusammen 90 Euro.
Die Bar Ends 35 Euro.

Würde das Rad auch gegen ein MTB, Hooligan oder trekkingrad mit Nabenschaltung tauschen.


----------



## ArSt (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo (Stubenhocker) Alex!

Auch ich habe letztes Jahr ein Experiment angefangen:






Altes Citybike Univega Groove. Mit Shimano Nexus Inter-7 und Schlumpfgetriebe. Hier für Tagestouren im Gebirge bei schönem Wetter.






Und hier in der Vollausstattung für längere Ausflüge.
Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.
Bin noch gespannt auf Deine weiteren Erörterungen! Wie willst Du den Gates-Riemen in den Rahmen bekommen? Ist der Rahmen zum Öffnen?

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen wird mit einem Rahmenschloss versehen, dann geht der Riemen durch. Ursprünglich wollte ich einen Rahmen nach meinen Vorgaben fertigen lassen, da ich aber nicht so viel Geld investieren wollte (ich bin Nabenschaltungsneuling) ist es die günstige Variante geworden. Der Rahmen entspricht zu 90% meinen Vorgaben, kostete aber nur ca. 1/3 des Maßrahmens. Ich wollte unbedingt Rennlenker fahren (mehr Griffmöglichkeiten), sonst wäre es wohl ein 29er mit Rohloff und Gates geworden.

Die ersten paar Kilometer waren sehr zufriedenstellend, evtl. werde ich beim Riemen eine andere Übersetzung wählen, erstmal muss ich aber die Schaltung ein wenig nachstellen und mich an die umgekehrte Schaltlogik der Versa-Shifter (großer Hebel Versa entspricht dem kleinen Hebel bei Shimanos STI und umgekehrt) gewöhnen. Ich werde berichten....

Alex


----------



## -rabe- (14. Mai 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Fertig



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 

-rabe-


----------



## Bazooka (19. Mai 2011)

Und hier auch einmal meine alte Dame... 

Schwinn Crosscut 94


----------



## Tobirace (24. Mai 2011)

Ein wirklich tolles Schwinn aus der guten Zeit der Firma 
Aber die goldenen Flaschenhalter würde ich noch in schwarz abändern...

Man Man, was ist nur aus der eigentlich ganz guten Firma geworden....


----------



## -paul- (26. Mai 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Touren-Schwein vorstellen.
Inclusive Navi (HTC Touch Pro 2 mit Pathaway) und Forumslader.


----------



## bokimava (26. Mai 2011)

bokimava schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stelle das Rad zum Verkauf!!
> NP: 800 Euro plus diverse Leichtbauschrauben, Laufradspanner und Sattelklemme (wert. ca. 80 Euro), Bar Ends Cannondale (59 Gramm)
> ...




Pushe nochmal. 

Preisupdate: 500 Fest, ohne Fireflys, mit standart Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme und Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## He-Man (22. Juli 2011)

Rahmen, Gabel: Intec M1 2011 54er
Steuersatz: XLC HS S01
Innenlager: Shimano Hollowtech II SM-BB70
Kurbel: Shimano Deore 2010
Kettenblatt: Gebhardt 38t 
> auf dem mittleren Blatt montiert, ergibt sich eine nahezu perfekte Kettenlinie
Ritzel: no name 20t
Kette: Wippermann Connex 7Z1
Kettenspanner: Point 
> mittlerweile, dank magic gear, ohne
SattelstÃ¼tze: BBB Skyscraper BSP-20
Sattel: Brooks B17 Aged
Vorbau: Syntace F139 105mm
Lenker: Syntace Duraflight 7075
Griffe: XLC GR-G16 Hitch
> rechts in Eigenregie gekÃ¼rzt. Durch die feste Verbindung zwischen HÃ¶rnchen und Griff in sich stabil mit sehr guter Ergonomie 
Bremsen: Magura HS 11 2011
Pedale: NC-17 Cr44
> obwohl Plastik ordentlicher Grip
Schutzbleche: SKS Bluemels 26â
GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger: Racktime StandIt
Beleuchtung: Lumotec Fly N
> mehr eine Funzel als eine Lampe, wird noch getauscht gegen Fly IQ
Laufrad vorn: Nabe Shimano DH 3N-72, Felge no name, Speichen Niro 2,0mm, no name 47-559, Schlauch Schwalbe
Laufrad hinten: Nabe NuVinci N360, Felge XM 117, Speichen Niro 2,0mm, Continental TourRide 47-559, Schlauch Schwalbe
> die NuVinci ist schon ein Klopper und erinnert fÃ¼r den Laien wohl etwas an Elektromotor, aber da steh ich drÃ¼ber  funktioniert nÃ¤mlich hervorragend und vÃ¶llig gerÃ¤uschlos


----------



## He-Man (20. August 2011)

nix los hier, update:

kettenspanner für die kettenstrebe ist in arbeit


----------



## seiberjoe (23. August 2011)

keine ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, in der 29er galerie war ich jedenfalls falsch.
mein fast fertiges trekkingbike.






mfg seiberjoe


----------



## 303king (23. August 2011)

He-Man schrieb:


> ...kettenspanner für die kettenstrebe ist in arbeit...




Auf den bin ich mal gespannt... ;-)
Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich mir da was eigenes bastle evtl. mal...
Daher ist Inspiration immer schön!


----------



## yawg (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

> Auf den bin ich mal gespannt... ;-)
Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich mir da was eigenes bastle evtl. mal...
Daher ist Inspiration immer schön!

Bisher benutze ich ein altes XT-Kurzarm-Schaltwerk:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/475596

Jetzt habe ich mir den Surly Singleator bestellt:

http://surlybikes.com/parts/singleator/

Man kann ihn auf Zug oder Druck einstellen und sowohl schmale als auch BMX-Ketten verwenden. Ist etwas teuer, bin auch mal gespannt ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## tofino73 (24. August 2011)

seiberjoe schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, in der 29er galerie war ich jedenfalls falsch.
> mein fast fertiges trekkingbike.
> 
> 
> ...



Der hat einen erstaunlich breiten Hinterbau oder? Weisst Du was der Rahmen wiegt?

Happy trails


----------



## seiberjoe (24. August 2011)

hallo,
der hinterbau ist erstaunlich breit für einen trekkingrahmen.
hatte vorher kenda semislicks in der größe 28x1.6 drin (47mm tatsächliche breite), da ich aber mehr im gelände unterwegs bin habe ich einen anderen reifen gesucht. 
zur auswahl stand der schwalbe smart sam in 28x1,75, bis mir jemand aus dem forum sagte, das der conti race king 29x2.0 ziemlich schmal ausfällt (46mm breit) darauf habe ich den bestellt, leider hat der händler versehentlich 29x2.2 geliefert (51mm breit).
passt aber in den rahmen, habe noch rechts und links 3mm luft zum rahmen.
der rahmen selbst wiegt 1750 gramm, leider finde ich im ganzen netz keine infos über die firma kinley, dem rahmen habe ich bei ebay für 15 euro ersteigert, wahrscheinlich ein no name alu rahmen, auf dem kurbelgehäuse steht neben der rahmennummer noch "sherpa 01" drauf, vielleicht sagt das jemand was.

gruß seiberjoe


----------



## varadero (25. August 2011)

meine Kettenspann Lösung:

pfui:




daher:


 

 



Habe das damals (März 2007) in der Eile schnell ohne die eigentlich vorh. Feder des Cantileverarmes gebastelt. Fahre noch heute so!


----------



## tofino73 (25. August 2011)

seiberjoe schrieb:


> hallo,
> der hinterbau ist erstaunlich breit für einen trekkingrahmen.
> hatte vorher kenda semislicks in der größe 28x1.6 drin (47mm tatsächliche breite), da ich aber mehr im gelände unterwegs bin habe ich einen anderen reifen gesucht.
> zur auswahl stand der schwalbe smart sam in 28x1,75, bis mir jemand aus dem forum sagte, das der conti race king 29x2.0 ziemlich schmal ausfällt (46mm breit) darauf habe ich den bestellt, leider hat der händler versehentlich 29x2.2 geliefert (51mm breit).
> ...



Hi Seiberjoe

Genau, habe beim googeln auch nur die e-Bay Auktion gefunden. Ein echtes Schnäppchen. Wäre wirklich spannend mehr über die Marke zu wissen.

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seiberjoe (25. August 2011)

habe mal noch weiter nach kinley gesucht und bin auf folgenden seite gestoßen.
http://www.mountainbiketales.com/articles/kinley.htm

sowie es ausschaut gibt es die seite kinleybikes.com nicht mehr.

der ehemalige gründer "benno mischke" ist wohl wieder nach deutschland zurück und betreibt einen bike shop namens www.california-cycle.de, dort findet man noch ein paar mtb`s der marke kinley.
ich werde mal den laden anschreiben, mal schauen ob ich noch ein paar infos bekomme.
mfg seiberjoe


----------



## Spritsparer (5. September 2011)

Hier mal meine Mühle.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. September 2011)

Mein City-MTB, aufgebaut aus Resteteilen und wird auch für die tägliche Fahrt auf Arbeit eingesetzt. Ein paar Komponenten:
-Deore Kurbel + Kassette
-Shimano PD-MX30
-XT-Naben mit schwarzen Sapim-Speichen und Mavic EN 321 Disc
-Schwalbe Big Apple (Sommer) / Nokian Extreme 294 (Winter)
-Rock Shox Tora TK
-Avid BB7 185/185
-SKS Chromoplastics P65 Schutzbleche
-angepasster Pletscher Gepäckträger

Gewicht: 18kg (inkl. dem Abus Faltschloss)

Das Cockpit wird demnächst noch geändert, breiterer Lenker und längerer Vorbau. Der kippelige Seitenständer wurde durch einen Universal-Zweibein-Ständer ersetzt. Ne Nabenschaltung wär echt geil, denn die Kettenschaltung geht mir echt aufn Keks. Alfine 11 gefällt mir nicht, also bleibt nur ne Rohloff Speedhub als Option - auch schonmal deswegen, weil ich ab morgen oder übermorgen mit nem Anhänger unterwegs sein werde (Topeak Journey)...


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (5. September 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde Na dann möchte ich auch mal.
Hier seht Ihr mein Reiserad ursprünglich war dieses 
Reiserad ein MTB Marke Nishiki MTN Backroads.
Ein Klassischer CROMO Stahlrahmen
und stammt noch von Rose Versand.
Das Rad ist schon 20 Jahre Alt noch aus den Anfängen der
MTB Zeit .
Ich habe dieses Rad Liebevoll  umgebaut.
Da dieses Fahrrad die Klassische Reiserad Geometrie
besaß. Zudem hat dieses Reiserad  auch bei Vollgeladenem
Gepäck einen sehr guten Geradeaus Lauf.
Verbaut wurden 
Starre Gabel mit Lovrider Ösen.
Gesundheits Griffe + Bar ends.
Tacho Sigma BC 800
Beleuchtung vorne BUSCH + MÜLLER Lumotec IQ Cyo N plus 60 Lux.
Beleuchtung hinten Busch & Müller Toplight Flat Plus (Mit Standlicht Funktion)
Tubus Gepäckträger Vorne und Hinten.
Schutzbleche von SKS
Seitenständer von Hebie (Sehr Stabil)
Schalt u. Bremskombination Schimano Nexave T-300 /3 x 7 Fach Kassette.
Pedale MKS Sylvan  Retro
Bereifung Schwalbe Marathon Plus.
Felgen Vuelta Strong (Made in Europe)
Narbe Hinten Shimano Axera X
Vorne Nabendynamo Schimano DH-3N80 - 36 Loch
Zu erwähnen währe noch ein Kult Teil der Brooks B67 Ledersattel
Ich schwöre schon seit Jahren auf Brooks.
Nach Tausenden von Kilometern sitzt der Sattel wie angegossen.
Für mich gibt es diesbezüglich nichts Besseres.
Weitere Umbauten stehen vorerst nicht an.
Ich sage nur Altbewährt und Gut.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Kai76 (6. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

dann möchte ich mal mein neues Focus Black Raider Trekking vorstellen!
Habe ich im August gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.Fahre mit dem Rad hauptsächlich zur Arbeit.

@ Ingo-Bingo:

Bist Du mit der BUSCH + MÜLLER  60 Lux zufrieden? Habe diese eben an dem Rad verbaut.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (6. September 2011)

Hallo Kai Ja ich bin Sehr zufrieden damit.
Mann darf in nur nicht zu Hoch einstellen habe mich am ersten Tag immer gewundert warum der Gegenverkehr immer auf u. abblendet.
Aber Mega Helles Licht mit Xenon Effekt.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (6. September 2011)

Hallo,


Kai76 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> dann möchte ich mal mein neues Focus Black Raider Trekking vorstellen!
> Habe ich im August gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.Fahre mit dem Rad hauptsächlich zur Arbeit.


Die Pedale hatte ich auch, find ich sehr besch...eiden. Schwer mit schlechten Lagern und Verletzungsgefahr. Da gibt's jetzt was viel Besseres von Schimpanso, made in Malaysia und nicht allzu teuer:

http://www.bike24.com/p26411.html

Damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen nach ca. 5000 km.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Kai76 (7. September 2011)

Hey,

die Pedale hatte ich halt noch. Werde die anderen mal im Auge behalten,die passen farblich auch besser !

Gruß Kai


----------



## Pan Tau (10. September 2011)

Um dem Thread-Titel mal wieder gerecht zu werden und weil der Familienausflug heute so entspannend war hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Stadt- & Alltagsschlampe im Sommergewand:





















Ja, die Ergon-Griffe sind eigentlich falsch montiert, aber ich probiere mich gerade durch verschiedene Griffpositionen!

Die Schwalbe Super Moto sind mein persönliches Zugeständnis an den Komfort, aber in der Kombination mit den montierten Schutzblechen ist diese Reifenbreite wirklich grenzwertig...

Wie auch immer, das postgelbe Liebhaberteil ist mein Alltagsfahrrad mit dem ich meinen täglichen Weg ins Büro (einfach 9 km) zurücklege und am Wochenende Fahrradtouren mit den Kindern mache - daher auch die äußerst schmucke Weber-Kupplung 

Demnächst steht eine Reduzierung auf ein Kettenblatt an - mehr als vier Gänge fahre ich effektiv nicht und eine Umrüstung auf Nabenschaltung ist mir zu aufwendig.


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. September 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ... Stadt- & Alltags*schlampe* im Sommergewand...


 
Hi,

für mich persönlich sehr schön und stimmig in der Ausstattung, die Bezeichnung passt da nicht wirklich... 

Welcher Rahmen bildet da die Basis?


----------



## pefro (13. September 2011)

Hier mal meine Interpretation von City und Tourenrad.






Wenn ich meinen neuen Rahmen die nächsten Tage bekomme, stets evtl. zum Verkauf, falls wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Pan Tau (14. September 2011)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für mich persönlich sehr schön und stimmig in der Ausstattung, die Bezeichnung passt da nicht wirklich...



Vielen Dank für die Blumen 

Der Vorbau ist eine Notlösung - brauchte für den Alltagsbetrieb einen Ersatz für den Syntace-Stummel.

Ach ja, die Bezeichnung Schlampe ist in diesem Fall jedoch eher liebevoll und nicht abwertend gemeint - schließlich haben wir schon viele Jahre zusammen verbracht!



Carpman schrieb:


> Welcher Rahmen bildet da die Basis?



Die Basis ist ein ziemlich alter Marin Alurahmen - war ursprünglich "flugzeugsilber" und ich habe ihn dann recht zügig gelb pulvern lassen.


----------



## era (14. September 2011)

Kai76 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> dann möchte ich mal mein neues Focus Black Raider Trekking vorstellen!
> Habe ich im August gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.Fahre mit dem Rad hauptsächlich zur Arbeit.
> ...


Das Focus Black knight finde ich auch relativ gut, bis auf die Kurbel und das Innenlager (wackelt nämlich etwas) 
Die Kurbelarmlänge beträgt 170 mm aber das scheint zu wenig zu sein.

Die Federgabel ist auch nicht so toll.
Es scheint als hätten sie fast nur mist an einen rahmen gebaut.
Der Nabendynamo macht das Rad zu schwer.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. September 2011)

Moin!

So, ich habs gestern getan! Wegen dem deutlichen Unterschied in der Kilometerlaufleistung zwischen Stadtrad und MTB (4,3:1) dieses Jahr hab ich gestern einen Switch vorgenommen: Das Rohloff-Bike wird das Stadtrad und das Haibike das MTB: 














Ist aber noch net fertig, da ich wegen dem Speedbone weder Schutzblech, Gepäckträger noch Achskupplung vom Topeak Journey montieren kann. Ich bräuchte nur nen Bremsadapter Auriga Pro 180mm hinten, dann könnte ich den Speedbone rausschmeißen... 

Tobi continued...


----------



## yawg (14. September 2011)

Hallo,

Nach inzwischen mindestens 50 problemlosen Megametern hat sich mein altes Mädchen aka Reiseschlampe (Schauff ECS CroMo-Prototyp aus 1990, ex Rudi Altig) mal wieder ein Upgrade verdient. Hier drei Bilder vom heutigen Umbau:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978281
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978285
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978290

Diesmal von Surly, ein wendbares Nirosta-Vorblatt und den Singleator-Spanner. Die KMC Z1 HX Narrow (Single-Speed für Elektrobikes) läuft absolut spielfrei auf dem extra dicken (BMX-) KB. Der Antrieb ist jetzt völlig geräuschlos - da kann ich mir den Umbau auf Zahnriemen schenken 

Happy Trails, Jörg.


----------



## varadero (14. September 2011)

Hallo Jörg!

Coles altes bike!!!

(Ich habe mein 91er Scott auch noch immer  in Verwendung, hauptsächlich aber als Winterbike)

Bei deinem Hinterbau könntest Du zum Spannen der Kette übrigens auch ein altes KB (Rollring) verwenden:





Habe das aber selbst noch nie probiert/gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (14. September 2011)

Bitte zurück zum Thema und nur echte 28 er posten


----------



## yawg (14. September 2011)

Hallo,


era schrieb:


> Bitte zurück zum Thema und nur echte 28 er posten


Wieso "nur echte 28er"? Außer im Rennie-Bereich sind die sowieso am Aussterben denn 26er haben nur Vorteile, siehe die Entwicklung bei Tandems wo 26er Räder mit 36 Speichen viel mehr wegstecken als 28er mit 40 Speichen oder mehr, die auf Reisen irreparabel sind - ich fahre selbst ein Cannondale MT-3000 seit 17.000 km ohne je eine Speiche nachgezogen zu haben - tlw. schwer beladen mit Hänger.

Ein richtig dicker Reifen auf einem 26er Rad hat praktisch denselben Umfang wie ein Normalreifen auf einem 28er und richtig hart aufgepumpt läuft der mit genausowenig Widerstand wie ein Rennreifen (bei durchgehendem Mittelsteg!) - nur mit dem Vorteil daß er nie bis auf die Felge durchschlägt (Snakebite).

Bei einem Platten hat der viel mehr Luft bevor man nicht weiter kann, bisher hatte ich es mit den Schwalbe "Bigfoot" 2.6-Zöllern immer noch bis zur nächsten Tankstelle geschafft wo man nicht selbst pumpen muß - denn mit der Hand 6 bar in so einen Oschi zu bekommen ist echt grenzwertig ...

Dann gibt's da noch die 29er im MTB-Bereich die sehr im Kommen sind, das ist aber eine ganz andere Baustelle.

@varadero:

Der Singleator ist ein Fakt und funzt wohl besser als so ein altes Vorblatt. Er sieht bißchen besser aus und bringt mehr Umschlingung der Kette, kostet aber leider über 40 Euro 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## EmDoubleU (14. September 2011)

era schrieb:


> Bitte zurück zum Thema und nur echte 28 er posten


 
Hi,

ich fahre zwar ein 28er Trekkingrad für längere Touren mit Gepäck, aber würde eine derartige Ausgrenzung auch als Blödsinn empfinden. Das Thema Bike-for-Trekking-Journey-City interpretiert nun wirklich jeder anders und setzt seine Prioritäten individuell - ich bin mit meiner 28-Zoll-Lösung recht glücklich, wenn gleich der Alurahmen mit Starrgabel zwar extrem verwindungssteif und laststabil, aber auch gleichzeitig bei rauerem Untergrund relativ unkomfortabel ist.

Bilder poste ich gern bei Gelegenheit, ich müsste mein Giant Expedition erstmal photographieren...


----------



## yawg (14. September 2011)

Hi,


Carpman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bilder poste ich gern bei Gelegenheit, ich müsste mein Giant Expedition erstmal photographieren...


Das Expedition hat 26er Räder. Ich habe es während meiner Arbeit als Fahrradmechaniker öfters für Kunden präpariert und praktisch nie mit Fehlern wiedergesehen ...

Anfang der 00er Jahre war das Giant Expedition mit Abstand der beste Deal bei Reiserädern, sehr komplett mit Lowridern etc. sowie hydraulischen Deore Scheibenbremsen - ich bevorzuge persönlich immer noch hydraulische Felgenbremsen, meine Beläge halten immer ca. 10 Megameter und an meiner Reiseschlampe arbeiten immer noch die ersten Maguras mit den Motorradhebeln - minimale Wartung und vollste Zufriedenheit. 

Das Expedition ist m.E. mindestens genauso gut wie das Koga World Traveller bei ungefähr dem halben Preis ...

Happy Trails, Jörg.


----------



## EmDoubleU (14. September 2011)

Hi Jörg,

ich fahre ein geringfügig modifiziertes 2010er Giant Expedition LT, das ist im Gegensatz zu einigen Vorgängern ein 28 Zöller. An den von Dir genannten Qualitäten hat sich aber nicht viel geändert: Auch unter Last extrem verwindungssteifer und stabiler Alurahmen, komplett Tubus an Front und Heck, DT-Swiss-Felgen, bis auf die Kette komplett Deore-XT, gute Lichtanlage - einzig die hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen (Giant Root SL Carbon mit 160er Scheiben) überzeugen mich persönlich nur in Bezug auf ihre bisherige Sorglosigkeit, aber nicht in Bezug auf Bremsleistung, nötige Hebelkraft und Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## yawg (14. September 2011)

Hallo Markus,

Da frage ich mich als Langstreckenfreak doch mal warum das Expedition jetzt 28er Laufräder hat. Für 26er gibt es viel mehr Auswahl an starken Felgen und kürzere Speichen sind immer stärker. Und im Ausland - ich bin oft in Laos, Kambodscha und vor allem in Thailand - hat man mit 26 Zoll immer weniger Probleme ...

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinem 28er 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## era (14. September 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wieso "nur echte 28er"? Außer im Rennie-Bereich sind die sowieso am Aussterben denn 26er haben nur Vorteile, siehe die Entwicklung bei Tandems wo 26er Räder mit 36 Speichen viel mehr wegstecken als 28er mit 40 Speichen oder mehr, die auf Reisen irreparabel sind - ich fahre selbst ein Cannondale MT-3000 seit 17.000 km ohne je eine Speiche nachgezogen zu haben - tlw. schwer beladen mit Hänger.
> 
> ...


Ein 28 er  ist mir viel ergonomischer als ein 26 er.
Und ich finde die 28 er viel schneller, vllt etwas weniger agil als ein 26 er.

Bei einen Reiserad wäre das halt eine andere baustelle.
26 er haben mehr Vorteile im Gelände und die Federgabelauswahl ist größer.
Ich fahre lieber ein 28 er. 
Mechanische Bremssysteme wäre der vorzug zu halten.


----------



## yawg (14. September 2011)

Hallo era,

Ich habe eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit mechanischen Bremssystemen, die Kabel sind elastisch, Hydraulik nicht, und das Einstellen der Bremsbeläge ist oft ein PITA if you know what I mean. Bei Maguras stellt man einfach die kleine Imbusschraube im Hebel nach und beim Ersatz braucht man dieselbe Schraube nur wieder auf Null zu drehen und neue Beläge einzuklicken, end of job. 5 Minuten, een kind kan de was doen ...

Man kann eine Magura für eine Zehntelsekunde zum Blockieren bringen und damit das Hinterrad querstellen um eine Kollision zu vermeiden. Probier das mal mit einer Kabelbremse ...

Aber jedem das Seine, suum cuique, jeder hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen und Vorlieben - bitte keine "Grundsatzdiskussionen".

Viel Spaß noch mit Deinen Center-Pull oder was-auch-immer Bremsen. Übrigens: was ist denn "ergonomischer" an 28er Rädern? Ich habe die auch lange Jahre gefahren und im Nachhinein eigentlich nur Nachteile gesehen ...

Happy Trails, Jörg.


----------



## era (15. September 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch mit Deinen Center-Pull oder was-auch-immer Bremsen. Übrigens: was ist denn "ergonomischer" an 28er Rädern? Ich habe die auch lange Jahre gefahren und im Nachhinein eigentlich nur Nachteile gesehen ...


Klar können Hydraulische Bremsen besser bremsen.
Sie lassen sich aber nicht selber warten.
Bei richtiger Einstellung bremsen sie richtig gut 
Und es ist auch das Gewicht und der Preis.

Die Geometrie eines 28 ers finde ich angenehmer zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (15. September 2011)

Hi,


era schrieb:


> Die Geometrie eines 28 ers finde ich angenehmer zu fahren


28er oder 26er hat nix zu tun mit Geometrie, Lenkwinkel bzw. Nachlauf sind wichtig, und auch das Gewicht.

Mein Schauff ist ein Supertourer weil es viel Nachlauf hat, damit stürzt man nicht so leicht, dafür reagiert es relativ träge. Mein Bronco hat wenig Nachlauf, "fällt" praktisch in die Kurven, ist nervöser, auf Langstrecke aber zu nervig, im Gelände dagegen viel wendiger.

Wie immer, jedem das Seine und für jeden Zweck das richtige Bike ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Pan Tau (15. September 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Da frage ich mich als Langstreckenfreak doch mal warum das Expedition jetzt 28er Laufräder hat. Für 26er gibt es viel mehr Auswahl an starken Felgen und kürzere Speichen sind immer stärker. Und im Ausland - ich bin oft in Laos, Kambodscha und vor allem in Thailand - hat man mit 26 Zoll immer weniger Probleme ...
> 
> ...



Das Giant Expedition AT ist nach wie vor ein solides 26" Reiserad und in Sachen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wohl noch immer erste Sahne - vgl. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/expedition.at/7647/44910/.

Mit dem Expedition LT hat Giant allerdings auch eine 28" Variante im Angebot: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/expedition.lt/7647/44911/

In Sachen Laufradgröße für ein Reise-, aber auch für ein Alltagsrad bin ich klar bei Jörg - 26" rules


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. September 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Das Giant Expedition AT ist nach wie vor ein solides 26" Reiserad ...


 
Hi,

richtig, es gibt zwei Expedition-Modelle: Das AT mit 26"-Laufrädern, Roloffnabe, Federgabel usw. und das gemäßigtere LT mit 28"-Laufrädern.

So wie ich das gesehen habe, werden beide Varianten (AT und LT) unverändert auch für 2012 im Sortiment übernommen.


----------



## pefro (16. September 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> ...am Aussterben denn 26er haben nur Vorteile,



Wäre mir jetzt neu 



> Ein richtig dicker Reifen auf einem 26er Rad hat praktisch denselben Umfang wie ein Normalreifen auf einem 28er...



Wie wärs dann mit einem 28er mit richtig dicken Reifen?



> Dann gibt's da noch die *29er* im MTB-Bereich die sehr im Kommen sind, das ist aber eine ganz andere Baustelle.



Denn eine andere Baustelle ist das nun wirklich nicht und sie beschränkt sich auch nicht nur auf den MTB Bereich.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## yawg (16. September 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann mit einem 28er mit richtig dicken Reifen?
> 
> Denn eine andere Baustelle ist das nun wirklich nicht und sie beschränkt sich auch nicht nur auf den MTB Bereich.



Für 26 Zoll gibt's eine weitaus größere Auswahl an (preiswerten) Reifen und Felgen sowie einen reichhaltigen Gebrauchtmarkt. Es geht mir dabei auch um beste Kompatibilität da ich jedes Jahr weit in Asien unterwegs bin.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## -paul- (17. September 2011)

Das Giant Expedition AT sieht ja mal wirklich interessant aus. Was ist das für eine Gabel? Eine Doppelbrückengabel mit 80mm Federweg? Die Lösung mit dem Gepäckträger sieht zumindest stabil aus. Vielleicht gibts sowas demnächst auch einzeln. Bisher scheinen sich Federgabeln ja nicht gern mit Gepäckträgern schmücken zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirZonk! (19. September 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Interpretation von City und Tourenrad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir, schöne Farbkombi!


----------



## Pan Tau (19. September 2011)

-paul- schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Gabel? Eine Doppelbrückengabel mit 80mm Federweg?



Ja, es ist eine SR Suntour Raidon LO Doppelbrückengabel mit 80mm Federweg. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, um welches Modell es sich genau handelt - auf http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI.../index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=2830 konnte ich sie nicht zweifelsfrei identifizieren.


----------



## -paul- (19. September 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ja, es ist eine SR Suntour Raidon LO Doppelbrückengabel mit 80mm Federweg. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, um welches Modell es sich genau handelt - auf http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI.../index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=2830 konnte ich sie nicht zweifelsfrei identifizieren.



Ich kann gar keine Raidon mit Doppelbrücke finden.


----------



## yawg (19. September 2011)

Hallo,

Das ist keine Doppelbrückengabel an dem Giant sondern eine dreifache Brücke wie an meinem Cannondale Tandem:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/424205

Damit habe ich mal eine Autotür "abgefahren" als irgendein Depp auf dem Radweg vor mir plötzlich die Beifahrertür aufmachte. Dreibrückengabeln sind sehr selten geworden und leider gibt's meine MotoFR auch nur noch ganz selten mal auf eBay. Das ist eine Downhillgabel die ich jedem empfehlen kann. Die Gabel hatte keinerlei Schaden nach dem Unfall.

Mir gefällt das Giant auch sehr gut. Leider hat sich der Preis inzwischen beinahe verdreifacht, das 2002er Expedition kostete bei uns (Radladen in Eindhoven/Holland) gerade mal 999 Euro ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## EmDoubleU (20. September 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> ... das ist keine Doppelbrückengabel an dem Giant ...


 
Hi Jörg,

soll nicht besserwisserisch klingen, aber es bleibt trotzdem eine Doppelbrückengabel, auch wenn eine solche streng genommen drei Brücken- oder Verbindungen hat... 

... Doppelbrückengabeln haben zusätzlich zu der Verbindung der Standrohreinheit je eine Brücke der Tauchrohre unter und über dem Steuerrohr - deshalb der Name Doppelbrücke.


----------



## stubenhocker (21. September 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> Wieso "nur echte 28er"? Außer im Rennie-Bereich sind die sowieso am Aussterben denn 26er haben nur Vorteile, siehe die Entwicklung bei Tandems wo 26er Räder mit 36 Speichen viel mehr wegstecken als 28er mit 40 Speichen oder mehr, die auf Reisen irreparabel sind - ich fahre selbst ein Cannondale MT-3000 seit 17.000 km ohne je eine Speiche nachgezogen zu haben - tlw. schwer beladen mit Hänger.
> .
> .
> Dann gibt's da noch die 29er im MTB-Bereich die sehr im Kommen sind, das ist aber eine ganz andere Baustelle.


 

Jörg, bist Du irgendwie in den 90er hängen geblieben? Mittlerweile hat sich viel getan!
29er sind übrigens 28er Laufräder mit größeren Reifen, so das man auf einen Aussendurchmesser von ca. 29 Zoll kommt.


----------



## yawg (21. September 2011)

Hallo,


stubenhocker schrieb:


> Jörg, bist Du irgendwie in den 90er hängen geblieben? Mittlerweile hat sich viel getan


Wohl eher in den 80ern was Räder angeht, bei Mucke in den 60- und 70ern. Ich liebe das Besondere, extrem Haltbare und eher Seltene. Mein Plattenspieler z.B. ist ein Empire aus 1975 der bisher ohne Mucken täglich meine Platten dreht.

In meinem Schuppen steht ein sehr schönes Koga Roadracer, Anfang 80er mit HiManga-Rahmen und verchromten Gabeln, das will ich mir mit Premium 8-Gang-Nabe und Flatbar zur Stadtprinzessin umrüsten. Aber das hat Zeit ...

Mit meinem Schauff bin ich praktisch verheiratet daher ist mein Interesse an den neuesten Entwicklungen eher begrenzt. Bei meiner Arbeit als Fahrradmechaniker Anfang der 00er hat mich nichts vom Hocker gehauen was mir unter die Finger kam - nur wie gesagt hat mich damals das Expedition beeindruckt wegen des außergewöhnlichen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses. Leider wurden (werden?) in Holland alle Giants von Knastbrüdern montiert, das wurde jedenfalls von meinen Kollegen behauptet - eine Schraube war total angeknallt und die nächste konnte man mit der Hand drehen. Daher hat's immer recht lange gedauert bis ich die für unsere Kunden präpariert hatte. ...

Wenn ich im fernen Ausland auf echte Langstreckenfahrer treffe dann haben die auch immer alte Hobel, deren kritische Stellen aber intelligent ausgemerzt sind. Zuverlässigkeit und Vertrautheit mit dem Material sind (über-)lebenswichtig und hohes Gewicht hat da eher Vorteile ...

Happy trails, Jörg.


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2011)

Damit es wieder einmal ein paar Bilder gibt:











Das ist ein KISH Titan 29er Hardtail. Abgebildet bei der Rückkehr von meiner 2-monatigen Sommerreise durch Italien. Auf den knapp 5'700 km und 67'000 Hm verbrauchte ich drei Satz Bremsbeläge (Avid Elixier). Eine gebrochene Speiche unterwegs, sonst nichts. Nicht ein einziger Plattfuss (Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2,0). Kette ölen und fahren, absolut problemlos, auch mit 20kg Gepäck.

Ich liebe dieses Fahrrad!


----------



## era (22. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Damit es wieder einmal ein paar Bilder gibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber der Sattel schmerzt ja schon beim bloßen Anschauen.


----------



## yawg (22. September 2011)

Hi,


era schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Sattel schmerzt ja schon beim bloßen Anschauen.


Genau. Bei mir bringt's nur noch der Lepper Concorde mit "Matratzenfederung" 

Happy trails, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. September 2011)

Wow, nicht schlecht! Ist doch gut, wenn das Mopped so problemlos läuft...


----------



## Plattenwegcross (23. September 2011)

@Beat: Respekt! Passt dir das von der Lastverteilung her so? Ich merks bei meinem Reiserad wenn der Gepäckträger vollbepackt ist dass ein Lowrider eindeutig fehlt.

Das Rad gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, sieht schön sportlich und äußerst praktisch aus. Mit einem Polstersattel könnt ich mich auch nicht anfreunden.


----------



## era (23. September 2011)

achja.. das focus ist nur mein crossrad für schnelles fahren..
das kalkhoff für gemütlich und so.. bequem..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7364296&postcount=108


----------



## Michael1989 (26. September 2011)

Ich reihe mich dann auch mal hier ein. 





Eigenaufbau: Radon Sansibar


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2011)

[email protected]: sehr schön.

das radon mit getravelter lyrik? auf nummer sicher


----------



## Michael1989 (26. September 2011)

Danke . Ja die Lyrik ist nur vorübergehend eingebaut,die ist ursprünglich aus meinem Enduro. 
Das Radon bekommt wieder ne Starrgabel,oder ne schöne leichte 80-100mm Gabel


----------



## Mulie (26. September 2011)

Auch von mir mal ein Update.


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2011)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> @Beat: Respekt! Passt dir das von der Lastverteilung her so? Ich merks bei meinem Reiserad wenn der Gepäckträger vollbepackt ist dass ein Lowrider eindeutig fehlt.
> 
> Das Rad gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, sieht schön sportlich und äußerst praktisch aus. Mit einem Polstersattel könnt ich mich auch nicht anfreunden.



Die nur hecklastige Gewichtsverteilung hat schon Nachteile. Bergrunter muss man den Lenker jederzeit gut festhalten... Ich wollte jedoch unbedingt auf Lowrider und eine grosse Lenkertasche verzichten. 20 Kilo war mein Gewichtslimit und das konnte ich gut in den zwei Seitentaschen und dem Packsack obenauf transportieren. Ich wollte so leicht wie möglich unterwegs sein.

Sättel sind nach persönlichem Geschmack zu wählen. Ich bin jedenfalls zwei Monate am Stück fast jeden Tag fünf Stunden und mehr auf dem gezeigten Sattel gesessen und hatte keinerlei Sitzbeschwerden. Somit bin ich also zufrieden damit.

Man merkt schon, dass das Kish eigentlich ein 29er-Mountainbike und kein wirkliches Reiserad ist. Es rollte sensationell, war leicht und wendig. Hat Spass gemacht!


----------



## yawg (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,


Michael1989 schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich dann auch mal hier ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Schaltwerkschutz interessiert mich da ich am 31. mit meinem Bronco-Neuaufbau für 3 Monate nach Thailand fliegen werde. Wo hast Du den her? Wird der einfach unter dem Schnellspanner montiert? Ich traue den Flughafentransportern alles zu, hatte schon eher mal einen verbogenen Gepäckträger ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab nach über einen Jahr endlich mein GT Outpost "fertig". War zwischendurch von abgekommen ein reines MTB aufzubauen und hab es als Alltags- und Reiserad aufgebaut. Mit den Alberts, der Sram X.7 9-fach und der BB7 sollte es fürs Ruhrgebiet aber auch völlig ausreichend trailtauglich.


----------



## yawg (12. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Hab nach über einen Jahr endlich mein GT Outpost "fertig". War zwischendurch von abgekommen ein reines MTB aufzubauen und hab es als Alltags- und Reiserad aufgebaut. Mit den Alberts, der Sram X.7 9-fach und der BB7 sollte es fürs Ruhrgebiet aber auch völlig ausreichend trailtauglich.


Na endlich mal wieder ein hübsches Oldie. Mit dem Speichenlook kann ich mich aber nicht so richtig anfreunden und wo ist die Originalgabel? Wegen der Scheibe ausgetauscht?

Nochmal meine Frage zum Schaltwerkschutz im vorigen Post: woher? Wieviel? Danke!

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Originalgabel wäre eine Billigfedergabel gewesen. Outpost war halt das billigste Modell bei GT. Rahmen zwar etwas schwerer, aber völlig ausreichend steif und stabil, weshalb ich den für wenig Geld genommen hab. Und da eh keine Gabel bei war ist zugunsten der BB7 eine modernere Gabel reingekommen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mich >>hier<< etwas ausführlicher zum 2011er Giant Expedition LT ausgelassen.

Da das hier ein Bilderthread ist, verlinke ich eine Totalansicht - mehr im anderen Thread.


----------



## -paul- (12. Oktober 2011)

yawg schrieb:


> Na endlich mal wieder ein hübsches Oldie. Mit dem Speichenlook kann ich mich aber nicht so richtig anfreunden und wo ist die Originalgabel? Wegen der Scheibe ausgetauscht?
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage zum Schaltwerkschutz im vorigen Post: woher? Wieviel? Danke!
> 
> Gruß, Jörg.



Google weiss alles 

das hier sieht so aus:
hier
hier
und hier


----------



## yawg (12. Oktober 2011)

A propos Kettenschutz,

18 Euro Versandkosten für ein 3-Euro-Produkt sind natürlich lächerlich. Werde mich mal umschauen ob ich "zuhause" was Passendes finden kann ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -paul- (13. Oktober 2011)

wieso 18 eu? bei dem einen ists kostenlos.


----------



## F4B1 (13. Oktober 2011)

Lebt vermutlich nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## yawg (13. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Lebt vermutlich nicht in Deutschland.


Genau. Standort Eindhoven NL.

Trotzdem finde ich 18 Euro lächerlich. Ein Maxibrief hierher kostet IIRC knapp 6 Euro.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## -paul- (14. Oktober 2011)

ok, sorry, das hab ich nich beachtet.


----------



## Antek5 (19. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Stadtkind (5. November 2011)




----------



## Hohemark (19. November 2011)

flm schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Patria Falcon in _Vollausstattung_, mit *Rohloff*? ...
> 
> _*Anhang anzeigen 220423*_


 

Du nervst total ! Was soll dein Verkaus-Post den hier? Hast das Rad ja heute schon in verschiedenen Foren und Rubriken gepostet und keiner wollte es für 2300.


----------



## flm (19. November 2011)

Hohemark schrieb:


> Du nervst total ! Was soll dein Verkaus-Post den hier? Hast das Rad ja heute schon in verschiedenen Foren und Rubriken gepostet und keiner wollte es für 2300.


 
Wo ich was mache musst Du mir schon überlassen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. November 2011)

flm schrieb:


> Wo ich was mache musst Du mir schon überlassen!



Forenregeln gelten für alle!


----------



## gretfred (4. Dezember 2011)

p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Bin gerade mit meinem neu aufgebauten geschenkten Gaul - 90er Giant Bronco - drei Monate in Thailand unterwegs.

Hier ein Bild:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/7/4/2/0/_/original/Thai-Cruiser.jpg

Am wichtigsten natürlich das User Interface: Lepper Concorde Kernledersattel mit Matratzenfederung, Ergo-Ledergriffe, die guten alten LX-Hebel und SPD-Hybridpedale aus Malaysia.

Die Laufräder sind auch nicht von Pappe: tandemerprobte SUN Rhyno Lite mit Novatec-Naben (Industrielager) und Schwalbe Dureme, bisher seit ca. 3000 km ohne Platten. Schnäppchen-Highlights: Taschenset mit (undichten) Regencovers   4,20, prima Klingel  0,75 ;-)

Wünsche noch einen angenehmen Winter 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## ArSt (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jörg!
Ich wünsche Dir tolle Abendheuer und viel Spaß in Thailand!
Dein neuer Untersatz gefällt mir besser wie Dein altes Schauff, sieht auch um einiges leichter aus. Reichen Dir denn die alten Cantis? Mit Magura kann man die ja kaum vergleichen.
Es grüßt Dich aus den kalten Bergen, Armin!


----------



## dkt (6. Dezember 2011)

Nach verschiedenen Bikes ohne Beleuchtung oder Gangschaltung, hab ich mir mein Alltags und Winterrad 2011/12 zusammengestellt.

Basis ist ein altes Raleigh Rennrad aus mitte der 80er (geschätzt) mit einem mehr oder weniger liebevoll zusammengelötetem Rahmen. Schaltwerk ist ein schönes Shimano Golden Arrow, der Rest des Antriebs ist von Sachs. Bremsen sind zeitgenössische Weinmann, die mit guten Belägen und viel Kraft auch wirklich sauber bremsen. Bisher haben die mich in Lübeck von jedem Auto abgehalten.
Als Beleuchtung habe ich mich für den Busch und Müller Lumotec IQ Cyo und das Linetec Rücklicht entschieden. Als Dynamo kommt der Shimano DH3N80 zum Einsatz. 
Eigentlich wollte ich Teile von SON, aber das hätte den Kaufpreis des Fahrrads noch mehr überschritten.


----------



## yawg (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Armin,


ArSt schrieb:


> Dein neuer Untersatz gefällt mir besser wie Dein altes Schauff, sieht auch um einiges leichter aus. Reichen Dir denn die alten Cantis? Mit Magura kann man die ja kaum vergleichen.


Das Bronco wiegt trotz dem schweren Sattel weniger als zwei Drittel des Schauff. Das merkt man auch beim Beschleunigen. Allerdings ist der Lenkwinkel viel steiler da es ja ein reinrassiges MTB ist, läßt sich aber sehr relaxed freihändig fahren - also doch auch ein Cruiser 

Die Cantis reichen voll aus und sind sehr gut dosierbar, haben allerdings wegen der Kabel weniger Präzision, die Montage der Beläge ist sehr fummelig und der Verschleiß wegen dem Drehpunkt nicht linear und auch höher. Wenn man Maguras gewöhnt ist fühlt man sich in die Steinzeit zurückversetzt ;-)

Die Maguras sind dagegen praktisch wartungsfrei, alle paar tausend km mal die Imbusschraube im Griff nachstellen und ca. alle 10.000 km neue Beläge, einfach rein- und rausklicken.

Hat's inzwischen schon mal geschneit bei Euch? Im Netz hatte ich gelesen daß es wieder ein sehr kalter Winter werden soll ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## ArSt (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jörg!
Das mit dem Verschleiß und der fummeligen Montage verstehe ich! Da sind die Maguras um Welten besser! Wenn sie halt nicht so schwer und klobig wären! Die firm-tech gefallen mir aber gut.
Ja, es hat diese Woche etwas geschneit. Hauptsächlich aber auf den Bergen, die Straßen sind noch frei. Wie der Winter weiter wird, weis ich nicht. Ich bin nicht so der Schneefreund, muss viel Auto fahren und bin nicht scharf auf Skifahren.

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (6. Januar 2012)

@dkt - sieht richtig gut aus!
Ich bastle mir auch gerade eine Stadtschlampe und bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung wie ich die Verkabelung der Lichter anbringe. Bei dir erkenne ich nicht, wo du das Kabel für das Rücklicht langgelegt hast - hast du da einen Tipp für mich?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Jwiz5000 (6. Januar 2012)

Mein alte Rixe neu aufgebaut


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Januar 2012)

Jwiz5000 schrieb:


> Mein alte Rixe neu aufgebaut  ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1038962


 
Hi,

mein Kompliment, das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. 

Rein interessehalber: Was ist das für ein hinterer Taschenträger, bei dem die Taschen derartig tief eingehängt werden können? 
Der Abstand zu den Kurbeln ist da ja auf jeden Fall ordentlich, aber wird das bestückt nicht zu hecklastig?


----------



## Jwiz5000 (6. Januar 2012)

Hier die Gepackträger: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29895_Rear-Rider-125-Gepaecktraeger-HR-.html. Die Träger ist nur für bis zu 20kg so es hält sich in grenzen...ne paar Gramm fehlen so wie so da hinten (kein Schaltung&Kassette)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gretfred (6. Januar 2012)

geil 20 kilo statt kassette und schaltwerk, schreib das mal nach shimano


----------



## Plattenwegcross (7. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Link, das ist ja wirklich ein interessanter Gepäckträger. Außer für Taschen habe ich meinen nie benutzt, also wäre soetwas perfekt für mich!


----------



## Jwiz5000 (7. Januar 2012)

Gerne, Ich benutze mein Rixe hauptsachtlich für den Arbeitsweg (20km/Tag) so brauche ich kein all so große Taschen mit schleppen. Ich fahre ebenfalls ne 29er MTB (700c ist einfach geil  )


----------



## yawg (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Der Rixe-Rahmen ja nicht gerade alt aus, m.E. sicher noch kein sog. Classic bike 

Das mit den Kabeln und fest installierten Lampen finde ich völligen Unsinn. Zur Zeit gibt's die Wahnsinns-LED-Scheinwerfer und Rücklichter, die brennen mit 4 AA Akkus weit über 100 Std. und die kann man einfach ausklicken und als Super-Taschenlampe benutzen. Installiere lieber eine leichte haltbare Novatec Nabe mit Industrielagern, ab ca. 30 Euro.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Jwiz5000 (9. Januar 2012)

Classic auf keinfall aber scho 6 Jahre die Rahme (für mich alt  ), ich gebe dir recht mit der Lampe aber ich wollte ne STVO bike...und da das Rad über 11kg wiegt(und kein Rennrad ist) brauche ich dann ne Dynamo. Wie gesagt ist mein arbeits Bike,ich wollte kein gedanken verschwenden über Federung,Schaltung,Hydril,Batterien...usw.


----------



## yawg (9. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mir keine Gedanken machen über StVO. Wenn das Teil gut leuchtet und niemand blendet (nicht auffällt) wirst Du sicher in Ruhe gelassen. Die Polizei ist froh wenn die Leute überhaupt mit Licht fahren. Die haben mehr am Hut als Deinen Lichtkegel auszumessen 

Ich wohne im Land mit den meisten Rädern pro Kopf (Holland) und da fahren tlw. mehr als 50 Prozent ganz "ohne". Wenn ich mir hier ein paar LEDs mit Velcro an den Ärmel mache sind die schon voll zufrieden. Lang lebe die Freiheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (13. Januar 2012)

yawg schrieb:


> ...da fahren tlw. mehr als 50 Prozent ganz "ohne".


die sind aber dann auch selber schuld, wenn se plattgefahren werden...




yawg schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir hier ein paar LEDs mit Velcro an den Ärmel mache sind die schon voll zufrieden. Lang lebe die Freiheit!


Die frage ist doch nicht ob die zufrieden sind, sondern ob die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer dich auch ausreichend wahrnehmen können.
Das hat nix mit freiheit zu tun, eher mit am leben bleiben...

Ich hab selber neulich bei nieselregen am abend nen Radfahrer ohne licht am Rad fast übersehen...

Schlussendlich gehts ja um die eigene Sicherheit...


----------



## Bill Tür (13. Januar 2012)

Das ganze ist aber eher eine Scheindiskussion, denn fehlendes oder mangelndes Licht stellt so gut wie nie eine Unfallursache dar, zum Beispiel in den Berichten der Berliner Polizei. Mag in einer Großstadt natürlich noch etwas anders sein, aber von einem Massensterben unbeleuchteter Radfahrer auf dem Lande kann keine Rede sein. Die meisten Unfälle dieser Art ereignen sich, wenn sich zwei unbeleuchtete Radfahrer begegnen, also nicht einmal ein Auto beteiligt ist.

Trotzdem ist Licht am Rad natürlich sinnvoll, schließlich will man selbst ja auch etwas sehen.


----------



## yawg (13. Januar 2012)

Also nochmal,

Ich hab doch nicht behauptet daß ohne Licht zu fahren OK ist! Bloß daß all die Vorschriften - typisch deutsch - Bullshit sind. Wenn ich meine "illegale" LED-Lampe ein bißchen zu hoch einstelle krieg ich gleich protestierend aufblendende Autos.

Ich hab auch schon mal eine holländische Grufti-Dame auf einem schwarzen Omarad ohne Beleuchtung im Dunkeln übersehen und beinahe plattgefahren. Klar ist Beleuchtung wichtig.

Bloß das ganze Getue mit dies darf und das darf nicht geht mir auf den Wecker. Ein paar blinkende LEDs am Ärmel auf der Stadtschlampe reichen doch völlig aus wenn man selber genug sieht ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2012)

jo, die stvo hier ist etwas seltsam.
aber die vorderlampe etwas abblenden ist ja kein hexenwerk.

bike ninjas sind vor allem für andere radfahrer eine plage.

hier bürgert es sich zudem zum glück ein, dass hunde wenigstens reflektierende halsbänder tragen und auch die jogger haben aufgerüstet.

licht ist für den arsch und zwar um meinen zu retten.


----------



## bokimava (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal ne Frage: Es gab hier in diesem Fred mal ein paar Bilder eines Diamant-Trekkingrads (ca. Seite 8).
Das Rad wurde umgebaut mit Tune-Kurbel und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Diese Bilder sind entfert worden. Diese Bilder hab ich als kleines Vorbild genommen für mein Rad.
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wessen Bilder das waren oder der User mir evtl. die Bilder zukommen lassen?

MfG

Bokimava


----------



## manati (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo ! Ich glaub das war das Rad von Greg House der sich aber eher im cross-country Bereich bewegt.War ein schönes rad .Jetzt mal mein Winter und Sommerrad.




[/url[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1044793]
	

[/url


----------



## yawg (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Manati,

Dein "Winterrad" ist wohl das MTB? Das andere erinnert mich sehr an die "oversized" Hollandräder größer als 61 cm, ich bevorzuge aber trotz meiner Körpergröße von 194 cm eher kleinere Rahmen mit langer Sattelstütze, ist im Endeffekt leichter und  auch stabiler.

Aber jedem das Seine! Die Sattelmontage sieht aber sehr fragil aus. Ich hatte früher auch sowas, einen Brooks mit nur einer (normalerweise sind das zwei) dünnen Brücke, die Geschichte ist mir dann auch ziemlich schnell abgebrochen ...

Hast Du Langzeiterfahrung mit den Rollerbrakes? Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich meinen ollen 80er Koga Miyata Renner als Stadtrad umbauen soll mit Rollerbrakes und 8-Gang Shimano-Nabe. Man hat mir jedenfalls fürs Vorderrad davon abgeraten, im Hinterrad scheint's gut zu funktionieren.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## manati (29. Januar 2012)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo Manati,
> 
> Dein "Winterrad" ist wohl das MTB? Das andere erinnert mich sehr an die "oversized" Hollandräder größer als 61 cm, ich bevorzuge aber trotz meiner Körpergröße von 194 cm eher kleinere Rahmen mit langer Sattelstütze, ist im Endeffekt leichter und  auch stabiler.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg !
Ne das MTB ist das Sommergefährt auch wenns mal im Winter bewegt wird trotz der Schwalbe Kojak Reifen.Der Sattelkloben oder wie das ding heißt ist mittlerweile gedreht und verrichtet doch seit ewigkeiten seinen Dienst bei den City,holland...usw. rädern.Da ist die Tune stütze des MTB eher gut für ein Gestellbruch (aber ich wiege 64kg )Oder meinst du die MTB Stütze ?.Nein das Winter 28" ist erst gerade aufgebaut ,und so kann ich von der Rollerbrake bis jetzt nur sagen, sie klappert etwas beim überfahren von unebenheiten ist aber sonst für meine zwecke aureichend.Das Winterrad ist aus mehreren Rädern enstanden so das der Ledersattel noch das teuerste wahr.Ja der Rahmen ist schon etwas groß aber wird ja nur zum auf die Arbeit City .... eingesetzt.Ist schon 5min langsamer auf meiner fahrt zur Arbeit,was aber mir egal ist.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## bokimava (29. Januar 2012)

manati schrieb:


> Hallo ! Ich glaub das war das Rad von Greg House der sich aber eher im cross-country Bereich bewegt.



Wenn die Info füre mich war, dann danke schön. Bilder sind leider nicht inseinem Album.
Werde ihn mal antexten.


----------



## yawg (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dirk,


manati schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg !
> Ne das MTB ist das Sommergefährt auch wenns mal im Winter bewegt wird trotz der Schwalbe Kojak Reifen.


Was ist denn das eigentlich für ein Rahmen? Sieht aus wie ein altes Marin, mit die allerersten MTBs aus Kalifornien.

War mal mit einem belgischen Weltradler in Thailand unterwegs, der hatte sowas, unverwüstlich, natürlich aus Stahl ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manati (30. Januar 2012)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> Was ist denn das eigentlich für ein Rahmen? Sieht aus wie ein altes Marin, mit die allerersten MTBs aus Kalifornien.
> 
> ...



Hallo!    Ist ein Chaka Pele Stahlrahmen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## He-Man (1. Februar 2012)

schönes chaka. welche ral-farbe ist das denn?


----------



## He-Man (1. Februar 2012)

und - ganz vergessen - was ist das denn für ein schönes rad`l in deinem fotoalbum? 26" rahmen mit 28"-laufrädern? und welche ral-farbe? besten dank.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2012)

manati schrieb:


>


sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.


----------



## yawg (2. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.


Bloß der Sattel! Da würde ich es keine halbe Stunde drauf aushalten.

Aber als commuter bike für 10 km zur Arbeit und nach Hause vielleicht gerade ausreichend


----------



## manati (2. Februar 2012)

He-Man schrieb:


> schönes chaka. welche ral-farbe ist das denn?


Hallo !
 Ist RAL 7016 !


----------



## manati (2. Februar 2012)

yawg schrieb:


> Bloß der Sattel! Da würde ich es keine halbe Stunde drauf aushalten.
> 
> Aber als commuter bike für 10 km zur Arbeit und nach Hause vielleicht gerade ausreichend


 Mein P... verträgt die besser als die mit mehr Polster.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## yawg (4. Februar 2012)

manati schrieb:


> Mein P... verträgt die besser als die mit mehr Polster.
> 
> Gruß Dirk


Polster bringt nix, aber harte breite Lederdecke mit Spiralfedern, optimal nach gewisser Einfahrzeit wenn sich die Decke dem Hintern individuell angepaßt hat. Ausprobieren!

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Louis-Cyphre (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wollte auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike-Projekt einstellen.
Alltagstauglichkeit ist mir wichtig. Deswegen auch Kettenschutz, Schutzbleche, Systemgepäckträger und Licht. Vorderlampe soll noch ersetzt werden.

Hab noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen. Schaut sie euch in meinem Profil an. 

Grüsse aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyra (16. Februar 2012)

vorn mein Cross check und hinten die Cannone meiner Freundin. Bild ist nicht das neueste, Modifikationen gibts ja immer mal kleinere...



​
ist nicht gerade mein Alltagsrad. Hole ich nur für längere Tages-/ Mehrtagestouren raus und eben für den CO2-sparsamen Urlaub. Für den Alltag hab ich was mit Schutzblechen.


----------



## maddin. (26. Februar 2012)

Anbei mein Nicolai Argon TR, welches ich mir Ende 2011 aufbauen ließ.
Bestehend aus:

Gates Carbon Drive
Shimano Alfine 8-fach - System LRS inkl. Alfine Dynamo / Shimano WH-S 501
Salsa Cromoto 29" Gabel in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert
Hope Tech X 2 Evo Special Edition Bremse
Hope Bremsscheiben
Hope Steuersatz und Innenlager
Hope Vorbau und Sattelstütze
Hope Schnellspanner, Spacer, Lenkerendstopfen
KCNC Dark Side Lenker
Truvativ Stylo OCT Kurbel mit KCNC Schrauben
Crank Brothers Griffe
Selle Italia Men Sattel
Tubus Airy Titan Gepäckträger
Curana Schutzbleche
SON Edelux Frontscheinwerfer
Supernova E3 Heckbeleuchtung LED
Pletscher Hinterbauständer


----------



## varadero (26. Februar 2012)

Tolles Rad!
Hoffentlich ist die 8er Alfine von der Übersetztungsbandbreite nicht zu wenig.


----------



## Pan Tau (27. Februar 2012)

maddin. schrieb:


> Anbei mein Nicolai Argon TR, welches ich mir Ende 2011 aufbauen ließ.



...ein wirklich stimmiger und gelungener Aufbau 

Kannst Du bitte mal das Gesamtgewicht des fahrbereiten Bikes sowie das ungefähre Budget posten?

Mit einem neugierigen Gruß aus Berlin,
Pan Tau


----------



## EmDoubleU (27. Februar 2012)

Hi,

das Nicolai gefällt mir ebenfalls richtig gut: Klasse Aufbau mit netten kleinen Akzenten.

Das hätte eigentlich auch hochauflösendere Bilder in der Galerie verdient...


----------



## stardust1234 (1. März 2012)

Wie findet Ihr das ?
ich habe das mal zeichnen lassen aber es soll ein "normales" Trekkingrad werden mit Schutzblechen eher als Cityrad - too much ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (1. März 2012)

oder so ?


----------



## EmDoubleU (2. März 2012)

Moin!

Bitte einmal den OT-Quatsch von "stardust1234" löschen...


----------



## Pfalzgott (2. März 2012)

Carpman schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bitte einmal den OT-Quatsch von "stardust1234" löschen...


----------



## Tobirace (5. März 2012)

@ johnnyra
Von deinem Cross check erkennt man leider nicht viel. Aber ich finde, dass Surly damit ein gutes Prudukt auf dem Markt gebracht hat. Nur die Zugverlegung finde ich suboptimal aber die ist wohl üblich bei den Crossern.


----------



## Michael1989 (6. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen ! 

Ich möchte mein Trekkingbike ein bisschen modifizieren...in den ich mir ein Rennrad Lenker montieren möchte. 

Der Laufradsatz ist bei mir auch vom 2Fachen Nutzen,kann mit Felgenbremse gefahren werden und einmal mit 6 Loch Disc.   

Meine Frage an euch: Macht eine Doppelbremsanlage Sinn ? Also Scheibenbremse und V-brake mit Zusatzbremshebel am Rennrad Lenker.
Bremsen kann man ja nie genug haben


----------



## Michael1989 (6. März 2012)

Ahja,mein Rahmen und die Gabel haben sowohl Disc als Canti Aufnahme. Damit ist mein Vorhaben eigentlich in trockenen Tüchern.


----------



## ArSt (6. März 2012)

Hallo Michael!
Hier ist eigentlich eine Galerie in der die Trekkingfreunde ihre Fahrräder vorstellen. Deine Frage sollte in einem eigenen Thread gestellt werden.
Zu Deiner Frage: Ich würde keine zwei komplette Bremsanlagen verbauen. Eine Scheibenbremse funktioniert bei jedem Wetter, Cantis lassen zumindest bei Nässe zu wünschen übrig. Warum dann so viel Gewicht mitschleppen? Für mechanische Scheibenbremsen gibt es übrigens die Möglichkeit, am Rennradlenker mit zwei zusätzlichen Bremshebeln in der oberen Position zu fahren. D.h. Du hast vier Bremshebel. Siehe z. B. hier:






Das fuktioniert auch mit den alten Cantibremsen, nicht mit V-Brake!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## F4B1 (6. März 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Das fuktioniert auch mit den alten Cantibremsen, nicht mit V-Brake!


Mit Mini V-Brakes bin ich das einige Monate gefahren. Völlig problemlos.


----------



## Pan Tau (6. März 2012)

Hier mal meine Stadtschlampe im Frühjahrsdress.


----------



## ArSt (6. März 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Mit Mini V-Brakes bin ich das einige Monate gefahren. Völlig problemlos.


 
Stimmt! Sind aber keine normalen V-Brakes und funktionieren nicht mit dicken Reifen oder Schutzblech.
Es grüßt Armin!

@Pan Tau: Das ist mal eine solide Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (6. März 2012)

Ja danke,für die rasche Antwort. 
Werde mir dann die Scheibenbremse anbauen.. Wenns fertig,zeige ich meins auch mal  

Aber ich kann ja mal meine Winter Ausführung zeigen. !






Für den Sommer soll es jetzt wieder schnittiger werden... Mit Starrgabel und Singlespeed Kurbel. Slick Bereifung !


----------



## Dave-o (7. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, ist ein schönes kleines Nebenforum hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da möchte ich mich und meinen Alltags-/Onroad-Tourenesel auch gerne vorstellen.

Ich hab gerade erst angefangen richtige Touren zu fahren und bin aktuell eher auf Tagestrips anzutreffen (ca. 70km) Einige kleinere Mehrtagestouren sind allerdeings auch schon in Planung, (On-/Offroad) so z.B. 300km nach Trier usw.

Nach 3tkm wird allerdings die etwas alberne Federgabel an zu schlabbern... Ich tendiere da eher zu einer Starrgabel oder könnt ihr mir hier vielleicht etwas empfehlen, da sich meine Erfahrungswerte ja noch nicht so sehen lassen können^^

Hier also mein Eselchen, mit Reste-Teilen versehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Stevens X4C-Crosser als Basis mit:
XT-Nabendynamo,
120er Vorbau (evtl Coda?!),
Syntace Lenker (700mm),
Ergon-Griffe,
SQ-Lab 612 Sattel,
alte Wellgo Flat-pedals,
Shifter/Umwerfer LX,
Schaltwerk Ultegra
Bereifung - Conti Contact
Magura HS 11
B&M Lumotec Senso Topal Plus

Leider noch mit altem Drahtgepäckträger und zu wenig Fersenfreiheit... Da muss noch irgendetwas anderes her... (Tubus ist mir da einfach zu teuer)

Viele Grüße und eine schöne Woche,   David


----------



## ArSt (7. März 2012)

Hallo David!
Auch ich tendiere zur Zeit mehr Richtung Starrgabel, besonders bei Trekking-Bikes. Man braucht sich um nichts kümmern (Gabelabstimmung, Service, nicht erhältliche Ersatzteile, usw.) und es wiegt deutlich weniger. Dann lieber etwas dickere Reifen
(Siehe auch mein Album). Hier ist mal eine schöne Auswahl an Starrgabeln für 28"er: http://www.heli-bikes.com/Shop/index.php?cat=c63_Starrgabeln.html
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## Dave-o (9. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Link, ist ne gute Auswahl die heli da hat^^


----------



## ArSt (9. März 2012)

Hi David!
Hier habe ich noch einen, der eine große Auswahl an Starrgabeln hat: http://www.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&t=2&
Ist aber etwas teurer und unübersichtlicher, die Gabeln sind dafür recht schön.
Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## maddin. (10. März 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von maddin.
> Anbei mein Nicolai Argon TR, welches ich mir Ende 2011 aufbauen lieÃ.
> ...ein wirklich stimmiger und gelungener Aufbau
> ...



hallo, 

also das gesamtgewicht habe ich noch nicht ermittelt. das budget belÃ¤uft sich ohne rabatte auf â¬ 3.200,-


----------



## varadero (10. März 2012)

Mein FELT QX100 heute bei der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt 2012 (auf das Rossfeld bei Berchtesgaden):



 

 

 

 



Grüße aus dem bayrisch- salzburgischen Grenzraum!


----------



## radlerjunge (8. April 2012)

Mein Rad für jeden Tag ... 

















26 Zoll
Rohloff Speedhub
Magura HS33
weitere Infos: http://www.radlerjunge.de/bikes/radlerjunge-rohloff-tourer


----------



## yawg (8. April 2012)

radlerjunge schrieb:


> Mein Rad für jeden Tag ...
> 
> http://www.radlerjunge.de/bikes/radlerjunge-rohloff-tourer?album=20&gallery=15
> 
> ...



Super! Dieses Rad ist so schön weil es so zweckmäßig ist. Meins hat genau den gleichen Ansatz, bloß ist es inzwischen 21 Jahre im "heavy duty" Einsatz und hat mehr als 50.000 km auf dem Buckel - immer noch "taufrisch". Mein Mädchen für alles aka Reiseschlampe:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978281

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlerjunge (8. April 2012)

Danke! Die 50.000 hab ich noch nicht erreicht ... aber ich werde mein Bestes tun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Christian


----------



## B..G.M.... (9. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

hier mal mein Rad mit leichtem Gepäck bei einer Reise entlang der Elbe.


----------



## BigJohn (10. April 2012)

Nachdem mein Kleinstadtpanzer mittlerweile zu 97,5% fertig ist, stell ich ihn auch mal hier vor:









Wer den AUfbau-Thread verfolgt hat, sollte es ja bereits zur Genüge kennen


----------



## nepo (10. April 2012)

Schickes Teil!
Den Aufbauthread hab ich leider nicht verfolgt. Wo hast du den Vorbau her?
Ist da noch ne Beleuchtung geplant, wegen dem Nabendynamo, oder soll der nur als Stromquelle herhalten?


----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2012)

Der Vorbau is von Mountainbike-Kult: http://www.mtb-world.de/ 
Das is mein NOS-Paradies, aber bitte net alles wegkaufen ;-) Finde den Vorbau mit etwas mehr als 200g bei 120mm auch schön leicht für nen Schaftvorbau.
Der Nabendynamo war beim Laufradsatz dabei und ist nur noch verbaut, weil ich noch keine Lust hatte mich nach Alternativen umzusehen. Wenns dunkel wird nehm ich lieber mein chinesisches Akku-Flutlicht.


----------



## yawg (12. April 2012)

Hallo,


Pan Tau schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Stadtschlampe im Frühjahrsdress.


Das ist absolut keine Schlampe, eher Schicki-Micki ;-)

Mein Bike ist eine echte Schlampe, wird fast nie geputzt und ist häßlich wie die Nacht.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (12. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Photo von meiner aktuellen Stadtschlampe - ja ja - ich weiss ich sollte mal an der Hütte aufräumen und bissl was wegwerfen - aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu


----------



## yawg (12. April 2012)

@antique


antique schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Photo von meiner aktuellen Stadtschlampe - ja ja - ich weiss ich sollte mal an der Hütte aufräumen und bissl was wegwerfen - aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu


Das ist auch keine Schlampe, eher eine potentielle Schönheitskönigin.

Stadtschlampen sind normalerweise alte Räder die gerade noch funzen und denen man nicht nachweint wenn sie mal geklaut werden oder sonstwie den Geist aufgeben.

Will aber nicht sagen daß man sich nicht in so ne häßliche Ente verlieben kann - z.B. weil sie einen in 20+ Jahren noch nie im Stich gelassen hat ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## antique (12. April 2012)

Nun - ich hab am Radl ausser dem Rahmen kein Neuteil verbaut. Alles was halt so rumlag oder für wenig Geld von nem Kollegen gekauft werden durfte ist an dem Radl dran. 

....okay - Innenlager und Steuersatz sind so wie der Rahmen nagelneu  Hab aber nur normale Ritchey und Shimano Teile verbaut - KEIN Chris King oder Reset. 
Wäre natürlich schade wenn das Radl geklaut werden würde - deshalb immer ein fettes Abus BordoX Schloss dabei. Leider irre schwer und daher bei den kleinen Runden im Wald nicht dabei. 
Radl bleibt schon mal über Nacht draussen stehen - auf dem eigenen Grundstück wachen Hunde und bisher ist das Radl morgens immer "bei Fuss" da gewesen


----------



## Pan Tau (13. April 2012)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist absolut keine Schlampe, eher Schicki-Micki ;-)
> 
> ...



Jetzt müssten wir natürlich erst einmal den Begriff "Schlampe" im Zusammenhang mit Fahrrädern diskutieren, aber eigentlich soll es hier ja um Fahrradbilder gehen... 

Egal! 

Also, ich liebe meine Stadtschlampe heiß und innig und würde sie in die Kategorie gut erhaltene, aber leicht verlebte Edelschlampe für den tagtäglichen Einsatz bezeichnen. Der Rahmen ist ein wirklich alter Marin Alu-Rahmen, der vor ca. 10 Jahren gepulvert wurde. Der überwiegende Teil der Komponenten stammt noch aus alten MTB-Tagen und der treue Drahtesel hat schon viele Kilometer auf den Felgen - bisher hat er mich nie im Stich gelassen. Natürlich habe ich das Bike im Laufe der Zeit für meine Zwecke und das primäre Einsatzgebiet (Daily Commuter in Berlin) optimiert.


----------



## Pan Tau (13. April 2012)

radlerjunge schrieb:


> weitere Infos: http://www.radlerjunge.de/bikes/radlerjunge-rohloff-tourer



Tolles Alltagsrad sowie schöne und informative Seite - Danke!

Verrätst Du auch, bei wem Du den Rahmen hast fertigen lassen und was Dich der Spaß gekostet hat?


----------



## BadSanta (18. April 2012)

Mein Begleiter für den Alltag:









Nexus 7-Gang, Brooks-Sattel, NaDy. Ansonsten 08/15, soll mir ja nicht unter dem Arsch weggeklaut werden.


----------



## ArSt (18. April 2012)

Erinnert an den "Radlerjunge" in Post #360, nur nicht so edel, dafür warscheinlich nur halb so teuer! Einfach schön!


----------



## -paul- (18. April 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Stadtschlampe im Frühjahrsdress.



Was sind das für Schutzbleche? Die gefallen mir und scheinen auch bei breiteren Reifen zu passen.


----------



## BadSanta (18. April 2012)

Habe es gebraucht erstanden, aber es entsprach so in etwa dem was ich wollte. Lenker und Griffe ersetzt und so steht es nun da. Irgendwann wird der Ständer vielleicht noch durch einen Hinterbauständer ersetzt, weil der da vorne doch bisschen unpraktisch ist und zum nächsten Winter Licht, was heller als eine Kerze scheint. 
Den Rücktritt wollte ich nicht unbedingt, aber man arrangiert sich damit. Dafür sieht es super aus.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2012)

auf so einen besseren sorglosesel für die stadt hätte ich ja auch lust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (18. April 2012)

Sieht nach SKS Bluemels aus. Die gibts bis 65 mm.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1716/a12483/bluemels-radschutz-set-26-65mm-schwarz.html


----------



## ArSt (18. April 2012)

BadSanta schrieb:


> ... Irgendwann wird der Ständer vielleicht noch durch einen Hinterbauständer ersetzt, weil der da vorne doch bisschen unpraktisch ist ....


 
Wieso ist der unpraktisch? Sieht doch unaufälliger aus als ein Hinterbauständer und funktioniert auch gut. Wenn man etwas aufpasst, wiegen die auch nicht viel. Ich mag die:







Schutzbleche hier sind auch SKS Bluemels.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## radlerjunge (18. April 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Tolles Alltagsrad sowie schöne und informative Seite - Danke!
> 
> Verrätst Du auch, bei wem Du den Rahmen hast fertigen lassen und was Dich der Spaß gekostet hat?



Habe den Rahmen als "Testrahmen" vom einem Bekannten aus der Fahrradbranche bestellen lassen - nach meinen Vorstellungen. Die Kosten hielten sich somit in Grenzen ...


----------



## BadSanta (18. April 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wieso ist der unpraktisch? Sieht doch unaufälliger aus als ein Hinterbauständer und funktioniert auch gut. Wenn man etwas aufpasst, wiegen die auch nicht viel. Ich mag die:
> 
> Es grüßt Armin!


Kommt immer wieder mit der Kurbel in Konflikt und mit dem Rücktritt geht die halt auch nur in eine Richtung zu treten. Ich finde da einen Hinterbauständer doch praktischer. Aber da müsste mir mal einer in die Hände fallen, einen neuen kaufe ich nicht extra.

Vielleicht nicht so das richtige Forum, aber eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch: Ist es normal, dass eine Nabenschaltung beim treten klackt (ziemlich genau so wie der Freilauf einer normalen Nabe)? Beim rollen ist so gut wie nichts zu hören, dafür eben beim treten.


----------



## ArSt (18. April 2012)

Zumindest meine Nexus 7fach (habe mehrere, mit und ohne Rücktritt) klackern in bestimmten Gängen, ich glaube eher die schwereren, ganz zart beim Treten. Ist normal!
Zum Ständer: Stimmt, mit Rücktritt klemmt es da manchmal (z.B. beim Rückwärtsschieben) am Seitenständer. Da ist der Hinterbauständer praktischer. Am oben gezeigten Bike habe ich keinen Rücktritt, da ist es egal was für einen Ständer man montiert.
Hier noch eins:






Da ist hinter dem Tretlager ein Walzendynamo, Nabe hat Rücktrittbremse. Der Hinterbauständer lässt sich da aber nur sehr schlecht montieren, da die Bremsdrehmomentstütze im Weg ist! Mit Rücktrittbremse würde ich aus diesem Grund von einem Hinterbauständer abraten, es sei denn, an der linken Kettenstrebe befindet sich ein spezieller Aufnahmepunkt für einen Hinterbauständer.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2012)

Ist das Loch im Verbindungsblech zwischen den Kettenstreben und dem Sattelrohr für nen Mittelbauständer?


----------



## ArSt (19. April 2012)

Hi Jonas!

Ja, so ist es! Oder für einen Walzendynamo.

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## BigJohn (19. April 2012)

Nen Walzendynamo brauch ich net, hab ja schon nen Nabendynamo, den ich net verwende.


----------



## Pan Tau (19. April 2012)

-paul- schrieb:


> Was sind das für Schutzbleche? Die gefallen mir und scheinen auch bei breiteren Reifen zu passen.



Das sind BLUEMELS von SKS (http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Radschützer&i=6208801430&BLUEMELS) - die gibt es auch in relativ breiter Ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -paul- (20. April 2012)

wie sind die so:

1. vom Gewicht
2. von der Robustheit bei holprigeren Strecken?

ich hab Steckschutzbleche dran, die halten einiges aus (das Hintere schlägt manchmal auf den Reifen, aber passieren tut da nichts), sind aber natürlich bei weitem nicht so schön.


----------



## ArSt (20. April 2012)

Hallo Paul!
SKS Bluemels sind relativ leicht, ca. 600g mit Gestänge, daß Paar. Ich finde sie, bei entsprechend stabiler Befestigung, auch durchaus robust. Auf holprigen Stecken ist bei mir nichts zu hören.
Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2012)

Die werden an drei Punkten befestigt und dürften damit bombig sitzen. Meine Stahlschutzbleche sind schwerer und nur an zwei Punkten befestigt, trotzdem klappert oder wackelt nix (stoppmuttern/Loctite sollte man aber nehmen).


----------



## -paul- (21. April 2012)

ok, vielen Dank. Werd wohl vorerst bei den Steckblechen bleiben. Die wiegen mit allem Drum und Dran geringfügig mehr als die Hälfte (345g).


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Mein Bollerwagen wie er täglich gefahren wird, eine Wäsche wäre jetzt nach 2,5 Jahren mal nötig....ein Umbau vielleicht auch? Exakte 14kg wiegt das Teil.


----------



## ArSt (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Tewje!
Was willst Du an solch einem Sorglosbike denn umbauen? Gute Bremsen, gute Beleuchtungsanlage usw., daß kann doch eigentlich nur schlechter werden. Also, mach es sauber und lass den Rest so wie er ist!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Armin, eigentlich hast du recht, habe es ja sofort nach dem Kauf mehr oder minder komplett umgebaut (Bremsanlage, komplettes Schaltungsgeraffel, Lichtanlage, Sattel, Griffe, Pedale uswusf) und so ist es jetzt 2,5 Jahre komplett pflegelos gefahren worden (~10kkm).
Aber, der klappernde Ständer, der hochbauende und klobige Gepäckträger, der abgeschrubbelte Flite, die verschlissene Kassette, die rutschenden Griffe, der Kindergartenreflektor auf dem Schutzblech, dazu die billigen Teile wie Vorbau und Stütze und noch zu all dem das Gewicht....es wird umgebaut! Aber schlechter soll es auf keinen Fall werden, "nach vorne" ist die einzig richtige Richtung!


----------



## yawg (26. Mai 2012)

Lichtanlage? Es gibt jetzt stinkbillige superhelle LED-Lampen die mehr als 100 Std. mit einer Akkuladung brennen und die Vorteile der Speedhub sollten sich auch inzwischen herumgesprochen haben ...

Schutzbleche stören eher. Etwas Tape und ein Crudcatcher reichen mir vollkommen.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Ketzerische Gedanken, Jörg.
Habe selber diverse LED Lampen im Einsatz, aber am Stadrad kommt sowas nicht in Frage. Das Licht wird geklaut, muss jedesmal mitgenommen werden der Akku liegt zu Hause, ist leer oder hat Wasser/Feuchte abbekommen, das Ladegerät raucht ab, dazu die liebe STVO.
Speedhub, ist mir zu teuer (ihr Geld aber sicher wert) und der technische Fortschritt nagt an Rohloff wie das Alter am Menschen, das will ich nicht unterstützen. Ein wirklich sorgenloses Kind ist es auch nicht. 
Neinnein, das Rad muss wirklich taugen! 
Muss mir erstmal Gedanken zum Thema machen, ich kenne mich aktuell auf dem 28" Stadtradmarkt überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## yawg (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,


gtbiker schrieb:


> Ketzerische Gedanken, Jörg.
> Habe selber diverse LED Lampen im Einsatz, aber am Stadrad kommt sowas nicht in Frage. Das Licht wird geklaut, muss jedesmal mitgenommen werden der Akku liegt zu Hause, ist leer oder hat Wasser/Feuchte abbekommen, das Ladegerät raucht ab, dazu die liebe STVO.
> Speedhub, ist mir zu teuer (ihr Geld aber sicher wert) und der technische Fortschritt nagt an Rohloff wie das Alter am Menschen, das will ich nicht unterstützen. Ein wirklich sorgenloses Kind ist es auch nicht.
> Neinnein, das Rad muss wirklich taugen!
> Muss mir erstmal Gedanken zum Thema machen, ich kenne mich aktuell auf dem 28" Stadtradmarkt überhaupt nicht aus


Die Leuchte ist von BBB und hat 4 AA-Akkus, beim Parken abklicken und man hat ne gute Taschenlampe die auch im Zelt sehr nützlich ist.

Habe Tandem und Reiseschlampe mit Rohloff ausgestattet, beide laufen bisher je 20.000 km sorglos, Ritzel (wendbar) halten gut 10.000 km. Wartung beinahe null. Ketten halten viel länger (bevorzuge SS-Ketten von KMC für Elektrobikes). Wenn man viel fährt rechnet sich das in ein paar Jahren.

Fahre nur noch 26er, SmartGuard ganz dick, nach jeweils 10.000 km immer noch genug Gummi auf der Lauffläche und noch keinen Platten. Wo sind die Vorteile von 28ern? Aerodynamik/Gewicht finde ich unwichtig.

Schrauben/Austauschen/Reparieren macht mir immer weniger Spaß - mehr und weiter fahren umso mehr ...

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jörg,
ein Reiserad würde ich auch anders aufbauen, eher so wie von dir beschrieben. Da machen andere Teile sehr viel mehr Sinn.
Mein Stadtrad hingegen muss simpel bleiben.
Gruß, Tewje


----------



## rmvertex (31. Mai 2012)

Endlich nach fast 4 Monaten Wartezeit eingetroffen.
Der Edellux Scheinwerfer muß noch montiert werden, sonst für meine Zwecke perfekt.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

taugt.

@gtbiker: würde einfach den antrieb/verschleissteile tauschen und das cockpit etwas aufhübschen. das mit dem festmontierten licht kann ich jedenfalls verstehen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,

das Tout Terrain ist der Hammer - sehr geiler Sorglostrekker mit dicke(re)n Schlappen...


----------



## M4NNI (31. Mai 2012)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Endlich nach fast 4 Monaten Wartezeit eingetroffen.
> Der Edellux Scheinwerfer muß noch montiert werden, sonst für meine Zwecke perfekt.



Damit hab ich auch mal geliebäugelt. Jetzt wirds aber doch nen Eigen-Aufbau, da ich günstig nen Focus Rahmen bekommen habe  Viel Spaß mit dem Flitzer


----------



## radlerjunge (31. Mai 2012)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Endlich nach fast 4 Monaten Wartezeit eingetroffen.
> Der Edellux Scheinwerfer muß noch montiert werden, sonst für meine Zwecke perfekt.



¡chapó!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2012)

seh ich ja jetzt erst: rahmen + gepäckträger sind eins...


----------



## BENJI22 (1. Juni 2012)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Endlich nach fast 4 Monaten Wartezeit eingetroffen.
> Der Edellux Scheinwerfer muß noch montiert werden, sonst für meine Zwecke perfekt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flm (10. Juni 2012)

Meins, 

clean wie ich finde!


----------



## ArSt (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo flm!
Wirklich schön cleanes Bike! Und mit Gates-Riemen! Ist das ein Veloheld? Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9314468&postcount=80
Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juni 2012)

Da steht doch veloheld drauf, oder entziffer ich das falsch?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2012)

nicht schlecht. und riehem finde ich sehr schick.


----------



## cpprelude (11. Juni 2012)

Mein Bergamont Sweep.


----------



## ArSt (11. Juni 2012)

Schönes Rad und sehr gute Aufnahmen! Und ohne Scheibenbremsen/Federgabel!
Sieht nach 8er-Nexus aus, zumindest spricht der Drehgriff dafür. War der schon schwarz? Kenne ich nur silbern.
Wie wird der Gepäckträger vor dem Abkippen gesichert? Fehlt da nicht noch was?

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## cpprelude (11. Juni 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Schönes Rad und sehr gute Aufnahmen! Und ohne Scheibenbremsen/Federgabel!
> Sieht nach 8er-Nexus aus, zumindest spricht der Drehgriff dafür. War der schon schwarz? Kenne ich nur silbern.
> Wie wird der Gepäckträger vor dem Abkippen gesichert? Fehlt da nicht noch was?
> 
> Es grüßt Armin!


 
Danke für die Blumen . Ich habe einige Fotos machen müssen aus den verschiedensten Winkeln um ein par gute zu erhalten. Es gab viel Ausschuss und ich habe mir die Besten Bilder rausgepickt.
Wo du Bremsen und Gabel erwähnst, genau so wollte ich es haben, wartungsarm und unkompliziert.
Ja richtig ist ne 8er-Nexus und der Drehgriff war schon schwarz ab Werk.

Zum Gepäckträger: Hatte ich mich auch erst gefragt als ich das Bike auf der Homepage gesehen hatte, bis der Händler mir gesagt hat das der Gepäckträger zusätzlich unter dem Schutzblech verschraubt ist . Das 2011er Model hatte noch Streben zum Sitzrohr Und das Frontlicht ist jezt nur am Schutzblech verschraubt. Die Sitzstreben sin jezt filigraner, es hat allgemein ein anderes Design usw.

Grüße aus Kiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2012)

der gepäckträger wäre mir zb mit taschen zu filigran. sieht aber gut aus das rad.


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der gepäckträger wäre mir zb mit taschen zu filigran. sieht aber gut aus das rad.


 
Thx, ja man darf es nicht übertreiben ist halt kein Tourengepäckträger, aber zwei Vaude Aqua Taschen mit jeweils 48 l kommen da noch dran. Der Gepäckträger vom 2011er Model ist bis 15 Kg belastbar (mit Streben). Ich muss mal nachschauen aber ich denke die Belastbarkeit hier wird auch in dem Bereich liegen.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2012)

es geht ja nicht nur um das halten, sondern auch darum, ob sich das dann beim antritt hinten wie eine nudel anfühlt. für ein stadtrad aber völlig in ordnung und schick aussehen tut der gepäckträger auch.


meins. irgendwo im niemandsland zwischen trekking, cylocross und fahrrad 



sucht einen neuen reiter, da ich auf ein salsa fargo gewechselt habe
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=521323


----------



## arne_91 (13. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein Stadtrad, es handelt sich um ein 2009er Gudereit SX 45. Seit dem Kauf habe ich jedoch verschiedene Dinge geändert:

- Vorbau-/Lenkerkombination geändert für eine sportlichere Sitzposition
- Züge gekürzt
- SQLab 612 montiert
- Halogenscheinwerfer gegen B+M Cyo 60 Lux getauscht

So wie es jetzt dasteht ist es für mich eigentlich das ideale Rad für die Stadt: leicht und schnell, aber alltagstauglich, wenn auch durch die Reifenbreite nicht besonders komfortabel.


----------



## cpprelude (13. Juni 2012)

arnieboy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Stadtrad, es handelt sich um ein 2009er Gudereit SX 45. Seit dem Kauf habe ich jedoch verschiedene Dinge geändert:
> 
> - Vorbau-/Lenkerkombination geändert für eine sportlichere Sitzposition
> - Züge gekürzt
> ...


 
Sehr schickes Bike , hätte aber noch bessere Pedale bekommen können .


----------



## arne_91 (13. Juni 2012)

> Sehr schickes Bike , hätte aber noch bessere Pedale bekommen können .



Danke! Ja, ich überlege dem Rad noch ein Paar Shimano PD-M 324 zu verpassen, da ich mit dem Rad auch gerne mal schnellere Touren über Land mache, wo sich Klickschuhe dann anbieten würden, ich aber in der Stadt natürlich mit normalem Schuhwerk fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,


arnieboy schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, ich überlege dem Rad noch ein Paar Shimano PD-M 324 zu verpassen, da ich mit dem Rad auch gerne mal schnellere Touren über Land mache, wo sich Klickschuhe dann anbieten würden, ich aber in der Stadt natürlich mit normalem Schuhwerk fahre.


Schau Dir lieber erst mal die PD-A530 an, viel besser. Bin sehr zufrieden und war sehr unzufrieden mit den alten, schlechte Lager und sauschwer, auch habe ich mich ab und zu an den Zacken auf den Pedalen verletzt.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## nepo (14. Juni 2012)

yawg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schau Dir lieber erst mal die PD-A530 an




Ich biete mit und erhöhe auf PD-T780.
Die hab ich mir gestern hingebaut. Als Alltagspedal finde ich die momentan unschlagbar.
Was mir neben denen gefällt:
große Auflagefläche, leicht (im Vergleich zu meinen alten M324), mir persönlich gefällt das Design, die Lager sollen zumindest besser sein, und vor allem: integrierte Reflektoren!!!
Letztere kann man aber scheinbar auch entfernen. Zumindest ist da an der Ecke ne Lasche mit ner Schraube drin.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, passen  die optisch perfekt zu deinem Gudereit.
Obwohl silberne Pedale sich als Ergänzung zu den silbernen Schutzblechen auch nicht schlecht machen.


----------



## yawg (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,


nepo schrieb:


> Ich biete mit und erhöhe auf PD-T780.
> Die hab ich mir gestern hingebaut. Als Alltagspedal finde ich die momentan unschlagbar.
> Was mir neben denen gefällt:
> große Auflagefläche, leicht (im Vergleich zu meinen alten M324), mir persönlich gefällt das Design, die Lager sollen zumindest besser sein, und vor allem: integrierte Reflektoren!!!
> ...


Wenn ich mir die Teile genau anschaue sind die - zumindest qualitativ - die gleichen wie meine. Auch Made in Malaysia, bloß eben mit Reflektoren in schwarz. Mir persönlich gefallen die runden silbernen besser. Aber wie immer: Suum cuique -jedem das Seine.

"Erhöhen auf" scheint mir aber etwas übertrieben 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## multiMonochrom (18. Juni 2012)

Mein treuer (StVZO konformer) Begleiter in der Stadt:






Ursprünglich als Winter-und Schlecht-Wetter-Fahrzeug gedacht ist es nun auch reisetauglich:


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. Juni 2012)

multiMonochrom schrieb:


> Mein treuer (StVZO konformer) Begleiter in der Stadt:



Hi,

welcher Rahmen wurde da als Basis verwendet? Schön wäre natürlich gewesen, wenn der Rahmen noch Gewinde für einen Gepäckträger integriert hätte, sowas benötige ich z.B. an einem Stadtrad unbedingt. Und wenn es nur für das Fahren eines Retoure-Paketes zur nächsten Postfiliale ist... 

PS:
Was sind das für Schutzbleche? Curana? 
Vorne passt die Lösung nicht ganz, hmm?


----------



## multiMonochrom (19. Juni 2012)

Es handelt sich dabei um ein "Chaka Hoku".

Für einen Gepäckträger ist dieser aber eher ungeeignet, da keine Bohrungen oder Gewinde vorhanden sind.

Die Schutzbleche sind, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, Curana C-Lite. Am Vorderrad sieht das noch etwas komisch aus, mittlerweile ist das Problem aber schon behoben (ist ein älteres Foto).


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe bei dir keine Cantis. Sind die abnehmbar?


----------



## Steeldonkey (20. Juni 2012)

Noch mehr Gelb 

mein reiserad für längere ausflüge mit den kumpels.... z.b. um den gardasee etc.

ist aufgrund des 1x9 Systems leider nicht für extreme steile straßen geeignet, aber bis 12% ist auch mit gepäck möglich.

nur bei 16% in den alpen bin ich dann doch lieber abgestiegen... wenn es anfängt zu knacken, sollte man aufhören  (nur das schieben war mindestens genauso schwer...)






edit: achso ist aus einem alten gemufften stahlrahmen von Nishiki entstanden. die 1 1/8 Zoll Schraubsteuersatzgabel wurde durch das wunderbare neue ahead system ersetzt 

nur die sattelstütze und der rahmen sind somit original


----------



## Steeldonkey (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Steeldonkey (20. Juni 2012)

und so sieht es dann beladen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (20. Juni 2012)

Super Teil geworden! Was man aus einem alten Stahlrahmen doch noch herausholen kann!
Wie bist Du mit den Tektro-Cantibremsen zufrieden?

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2012)

geiles postauto 

wie ist der sattel bei Dir im langzeittest?
kommen die "flügel" trotz schnürung hoch?


----------



## jensn84 (21. Juni 2012)

hier mal mein Coronado Stadtrad...





- das zweite KB vorne kommt noch ab, brauch nur n altes zum distanzscheiben basteln
- flügelmuttern hinten kommen zwecks diebstahlsicherheit auch noch ab


----------



## Steeldonkey (21. Juni 2012)

die bremskraft der tektros ist ok. teilweise muss man ordentlich kraft aufbringen, um den esel zum stehen zu bringen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran ;D

@ a.nienie
der gyes gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. ich bin damit teilweise schon 120km am tag gefahren. er sitzt sich immer gut. auch nach einer ganzen woche im sattel habe ich keine probleme (besonders jetzt, da er sich meinem hintern angepasst hat )
es wird sich zeigen, wie sich das sitzpolster entwickelt. bis jetzt werden die schnüre etwas schlaffer (sind aber immernoch straff).


----------



## Plattenwegcross (22. Juni 2012)

@Steeldonkey: Sehr schöner Rahmen, insgesammt ein verdammt cooles Bike, sowas in der Richtung schwebt mir auch vor. Ist die Gabel von Surly?


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juni 2012)

danke 
nein die gabel habe ich bei poisonbikes im onlineshop gekauft. da die gabel, die vorher drin war eine einbauhöe von 420mm hatte, brauchte ich etwas in der größenordnung. natürlich sollte sie auch gemufft sein. ich habe keine derartige gabel gefunden. daher musste ich die 410mm einbauhöhe, der oben abgebildeten, in kauf nehmen. ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juni 2012)

die surly gabeln haben glaube ich nur 395mm einbauhöhe. es kommt halt immer auf die geometrie des rahmens an. hätte ich die crosschek ,z.B., eingebaut, dann hätte ich die geo zerstört... aber 1cm ist zu verkraften


----------



## cpprelude (22. Juni 2012)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> und so sieht es dann beladen aus!


 
Dein Reiserad ist echt top , gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## cartuschhund (22. Juni 2012)

Hi Steeldonkey, kannst du mir verraten was für einen Lenker du da auf deinem Rad hast? Das übriegens absulut Hammer aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (23. Juni 2012)

danke für die vielen komplimente!

@cartuschhund: der lenker ist nichts besonderes. es ist ein stahllenker von einem trekking/reiserad. er hat eine 25,4er klemmung. ich habe ihn lediglich umgedreht, da ich gerne etwas sportlicher auf meinen rädern sitze.
da ich auch immer starke probleme mit meinen handgelenken hatte (das linke ist mir regelmäßig bei langen touren eingeschlafen und erst nach 1-2 wochen war das taubheitsgefühl wieder weg), kann ich keine geraden lenker mehr fahren. ich brauche viel backsweep. an meinem mtb habe ich 15°. der hier hat weitaus mehr, kann dir aber nicht sagen wieviel, da ich mal eine ladung alter lenker (ca. 7 oder 8 stück) hier im forum für 1,50 euro gekauft habe ;D.

ich habe sogar noch so einen rumliegen, wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir mal ein, oder mehrere, fotos davon schicken. dann bekommst du eine bessere vorstellung davon.
solche dinger findet man häufig auch auf dem flomarkt, oder an damenrädern ;D

ich werde mir aber demnächst was einfallen lassen, um den polsterkomfort des lenkers etwas zu erhöhen, da ich das lenkerband sehr straff gewickelt habe und es sich anfühlt, als ob ich gar nichts auf dem blanken rohr habe. ich werde mir wohl eine polsterschicht um den kompletten lenker wickeln und dann erst das lenkerband drum.


----------



## cartuschhund (23. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot mit den fotos. Aber ich denke ich weiß was für eine Art Lenker du meinst,werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren ich dachte nur es wäre ein Nitto oder On One. Mit dem Lenkerband,mmh mal sehen ich hab noch so Gel Teile(was weiß ich wie sowas heißt) die werde ich mir mal drunter wickeln.


----------



## Steeldonkey (23. Juni 2012)

den 1x1 für surly, von nitto, habe ich mir für mein mtb geleistet... extrem genial das teil!


----------



## cartuschhund (24. Juni 2012)

So nun hab ich das mit de Lenker gleich mal ausprobiert,und was soll ich sagen,funktioniert ei mir nich Ich fahr ein Surly Cross Check und da ist das Oberrohr einfach zu kurz,selbst mit nem langen Vorbau muß ich noch nen Buckel machen. Also wieder den Besenstiel rein. Naja irgendwann kommt schon der richtige Lenker.


----------



## ArSt (24. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ein Bullhornlenker:






Gibt es billig im Basar, sind aber nicht sehr breit.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## He-Man (25. Juni 2012)

Zunächst mal schließe ich mich an: richtig schönes Nishiki! Hast du mal gemessen, welche Daten der Rahmen hat? Also Sitz-, Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlänge? Und wie groß bist du und welche Sl hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Die Sitzposition sieht nämlich saubequem aus.

@cartuschhund: probier`s doch mal mit dem unten angehängten Lenker, eine moderne Version des klassischen Bullhorn. Ich fahr den nun schon eine Weile auf dem Reiserad und hatte ihn auch schon auf dem MTB. Wenn du magst kannst du ihn gerne haben für nen Zwanziger mit Versand (kam neu 35). Ich habe mir damals zwei Stück gekauft, allerdings den einen nur mal Probe montiert und der ist jetzt über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,


He-Man schrieb:


> @cartuschhund: probier`s doch mal mit dem unten angehängten Lenker, eine moderne Version des klassischen Bullhorn. Ich fahr den nun schon eine Weile auf dem Reiserad und hatte ihn auch schon auf dem MTB. Wenn du magst kannst du ihn gerne haben für nen Zwanziger mit Versand (kam neu 35). Ich habe mir damals zwei Stück gekauft, allerdings den einen nur mal Probe montiert und der ist jetzt über.


Falls der Lenker nicht vorher weggeht will ich ihn auch mal gerne ausprobieren. Hatte früher hohe Barends, fahre jetzt aber seit Jahren mit einem Flatbar von Coda - hatte ich übrig nach einem Unfall mit meinem Cannondale MT-3000 Tandem:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978281

Ab und zu sterben mir aber die Finger ab wenn ich nicht regelmäßig freihändig fahre und mir die Hände massiere. Hat vielleicht auch mit meinem Alter zu tun - bin inzwischen 62, fahre aber noch sehr gern Tagestouren um die 150 km.

Muß bloß nochmal den Durchmesser meines derzeitigen Lenkers nachmessen damit das Teil auch paßt. Optisch stehe ich ja eher auf Purismus, die "Hörner" finde ich eher was für Hausfrauen und Behinderte ;-

Aber mit dem Alter kommt Behinderung, ob man's will oder nicht ...

Hab gerade gemessen, 0.997 Zoll knapp neben der Klemmung.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## cartuschhund (26. Juni 2012)

@cartuschhund: probier`s doch mal mit dem unten angehängten Lenker, eine moderne Version des klassischen Bullhorn. Ich fahr den nun schon eine Weile auf dem Reiserad und hatte ihn auch schon auf dem MTB. Wenn du magst kannst du ihn gerne haben für nen Zwanziger mit Versand (kam neu 35). Ich habe mir damals zwei Stück gekauft, allerdings den einen nur mal Probe montiert und der ist jetzt über. 


[/QUOTE]

MMh erstmal sehr nettes Angebot,in der Tat überlege ich schon länger ob sowas für mich ist. Wenn ich ehrlich bin,ich halte die Teile für Praktisch aber leider auch für nicht sehr äh-hübsch. Aber trotzdem,kannst du mal ein Bild zeigen von deinem Rad mit dem Lenker? Wie breit ist der Lenker und hast du dir Lenkerband drum gewickelt oder Griffe aufgeschoben?


----------



## He-Man (26. Juni 2012)

Versteh ich gut, der Lenker sieht in der Tat ein wenig nach Opa-Rad aus. Mit Lenkerband geht`s dann aber wieder. Die Breite beträgt 580mm, war am Geländerad gerade eben noch ok.

Da das ohnehin eine Galerie ist: Mein Langstreckenesel.
Ist ein Intec M1 für 26" mit 28"-Laufrädern. Da Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell - mittlerweile habe ich einen baugleichen Austauschrahmen, aber ohne Cantisockel.


----------



## ArSt (26. Juni 2012)

He-Man schrieb:


> Zunächst mal schließe ich mich an: richtig schönes Nishiki! Hast du mal gemessen, welche Daten der Rahmen hat? Also Sitz-, Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlänge? Und wie groß bist du und welche Sl hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Die Sitzposition sieht nämlich saubequem aus.


 
Hallo He-Man!
Das ist kein Nishiki, ist ein 1988er Kuwahara Pacer, trotzdem Danke!
Sitzrohrlänge MM: 52cm
Oberrohrlänge MM: 54cm
Steuerrohrlänge: 105mm
Vorbaulänge: 110mm / 15°
Sattelüberhöhung ca. 3cm
meine Größe: 169cm
Was ist Sl? Sitzposition ist tatsächlich recht bequem, sollte sich ja nach 24 Jahren Benützung finden lassen. Ich verwende den Bullhornlenker hauptsächlich für steile Forststraßen, damit das Vorderrad nicht so schnell steigt. Auch mir schlafen hin und wieder die Finger ein, mit solch einem Lenker kann man da, durch Umgreifen, gut gegenwirken. Früher hatte ich immer Hörnchen am geraden Lenker, ein Bullhornlenker ist leichter und stabiler als diese Kombination (ich schau auch immer auf's Gewicht!). Von Scott gab es Bullhornlenker mit ca. 180gr!







der Lenker ganz links:






Egal ob auf harten Bergtouren oder langen Radtouren mit Gepäck: Der Bullhornlenker ist für alles gut!









Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## He-Man (27. Juni 2012)

Da haben wir uns wohl missverstanden. Ich meinte ursprünglich das Rad von Steeldonkey - das ist ein Nishiki. Wobei deins auch was hat, erinnert mich an mein erstes MTB von 1992 mit ähnlich stylischer Lackierung 

Das Opa-Image hat der Bullhorn ja nun mal weg, wobei ich die von dir verlinkten schon interessant finde - auch was das Gewicht betrifft.


----------



## Steeldonkey (28. Juni 2012)

He-Man schrieb:


> Zunächst mal schließe ich mich an: richtig schönes Nishiki! Hast du mal gemessen, welche Daten der Rahmen hat? Also Sitz-, Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlänge? Und wie groß bist du und welche Sl hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Die Sitzposition sieht nämlich saubequem aus.



danke erstmal für das kompliment 

nur leider muss ich dich enttäuschen. ich habe keinerlei daten zu dem rahmen. ich hatte ihn total runtergekommen aus der garage meines vaters geholt und von grund auf erneuert. ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich nichts gemessen habe, ausser den durchmesser der sattelstange.

ich kann dir lediglich sagen, dass ich 1,81m grpß bin. dazu habe ich ziemlich lange beine. zudem weiß ich gar nicht so recht, wie man die schrittlänge messen muss?
wüsste das aber auch mal gern. kann mir da vielleicht jemand eine kleine anleitung geben?
die XT kurbel die an dem nishiki dran ist ist nämlich zu kurz (kurbelarme) es ist eine 170er verbaut. an meinem mtb fahre ich 175 und finde das wesentlich bequemer und einfacher!
zur sitzposition: ja, die ist erstmal recht bequem, doch hierbei lastet viel körpergewicht auf den armen. das heißt, dass die arme mit der zeit schlapp werden.
aber für längere strecken gleichmäßigen fahrens, fasse ich weiter zum vorbau hin, hinter den bremshebeln an den lenker. daher auch das lenkerband. dadurch wird die position sportlicher und entlastet etwas die arme.
meine arme haben sich mittlweile an die position gewöhnt und ich habe keine probleme mehr. trotzdem habe ich mir etwas dickeres lenkerband und ein paar gelunterlagen besorgt. da der lenker im gegensatz zu einem rennradlenker ja nur einen durchmesser von 22,2 mm hat, greifen die hände nicht sehr bequem. ich muss den lenker im allgemeinen etwas dicker bekommen. ich hoffe die gelpads helfen!


----------



## ArSt (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Steeldonkey!
Aha, Schrittlänge ist mit Sl gemeint! Misst man mit einem Buch zwischen den Beinen, Buchrücken nach oben, in dem man das Buch an eine Wand drückt, um einen rechten Winkel zu erhalten. Die Oberkante des Buchrückens gibt dann die Schrittlänge an.
Ich bin nur 169 groß, habe aber überall Kurbeln mit 175mm, solltest Du auch verwenden.
Warum nimmst Du für den Lenker keinen Moosgummischlauch? Ist viel dicker als das Lenkerband und lässt sich auch einfacher anbringen:
http://www3.westfalia.de/shops/fahr...g/452682-griffschlauch_fuer_fahrradlenker.htm
So etwas habe ich aus dem Baumarkt, ist preiwert, leicht und saugt sich nur wenig mit Wasser voll. Verwende ich auch seit Jahren am MTB:






Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## yawg (28. Juni 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich aus dem Baumarkt, ist preiwert, leicht und saugt sich nur wenig mit Wasser voll. Verwende ich auch seit Jahren am MTB:


Kriegt man den normalen Rohloff-Drehschalter bei diesen Bügeln über die Biegungen?

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## ArSt (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jörg!
Früher hatte ich GripShift darübergeschoben, ging aber nur, wenn man die Gleitbuchsen unter dem Gummidrehgriff gespalten hat! War dann ohne Probleme.
Wie es bei Rohloff aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich kenne den Aufbau der Rohloffgriffe nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß die ohne Basteln bestimmt nicht über die Biegungen gehen.

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juli 2012)

mein altes krabo rr jetzt als rtw-allzeitbereit-rad:












inzwischen mit nen paar kleineren änderungen:
ht2 kurbel + umwerfer + stütze + vorbau
mach mal wieder ne bild wenn ich dazu komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2012)

die bremshebel sind ja mal witzig.


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2012)

Meinem Reiserad habe ich jetzt den einzig wahren Lenker verpasst:






Mein anderes Wiesmann habe ich zu einem richtigen Randonneur umgebaut für schnelle Touren mit wenig Gepäck. Dei Reise nach Ungarn (1100 km in 5 Tage) ist richtig gut gelaufen.


----------



## ArSt (14. Juli 2012)

Das untere Bike hat ja mal ne kernige Übersetzung: drum' 220km am Tag! Da kann ich nur sagen Respekt!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## popeye (14. Juli 2012)

Zwei geniale Räder, Glückwunsch. 

Was ist denn der einzig wahre Lenker für einer?

VG
Michael


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2012)

Für mich persönlich ist es der Rennlenker, das lustige ist, seit ich dem an Reiserad dran haben grüßen mich sogar einige Rennradfahrer.

Die Übersetzung am unteren Rad ist gar nicht so extrem, vorne ist es ein Kompactkurble mit 50/34 und hinten habe ich eine MTB Kassette mit 11-32.
Bin damit auch in Oberöstereich die teilweisen steilen Rampen hoch gekommen.


----------



## roadrunner77 (15. Juli 2012)

so, mein neues stadtrad für fahrten ins büro etc.

raleigh nightflight hs...





bislang bin ich echt zufrieden, der rahmen ist so perfekt für die stadt, der kojak-reifen geht bislang auch schwer in ordnung, wobei ich nicht wissen möchte, wie er bei matschigen passagen zu handeln ist. dies werde ich aber sicherlich noch rausfinden.

in sachen licht wäre allerdings eine lampe mit besserer nahausleuchtung wünschenswert, ich will damit zwar in der stadt fahren, nur sind hier einige radwege(leineradweg) abends nicht wirklich beleuchtet und teils auch nicht asphaltiert...

ansonsten ist vielleicht noch ein herbie chainglider in der überlegung...

hat vielleicht jemand vorschläge?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2012)

die zwei wiesmänner sind gut 

RRler grüßene echt jeden der eine verbogene stange am rad hat, selbst mich...


----------



## goegolo (17. Juli 2012)

Unser Chariot Cougar im Urlaubstrimm für Schweden: 

2 Passagiere a 20 Kg
1 Zelt a 8 Kg
2 Schlafsäcke unten a 2,irgendwas Kilo
2 Thermarestmatten und 2 Schlafsäcke oben mit 4 Kg
4 Liter Wassersack im Fußraum





Meine Frau zieht zusätzlich einen Extrawheel mit schätzungsweise 20 Kg Klamotten und "Küche". Wenn die Fuhre rollt liegt der Schnitt auf halbwegs befestigten Wegen immerhin bei 17 km/h


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2012)

kuhl. viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2012)

Ganz schön potenter Hobel für Touren


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juli 2012)

So sieht also euer Urlaub aus? Na, es musste ja unbedingt ein Nicolai sein!  

Dir und deiner Familie einen hoffentlich trockenen, schönen Urlaub!


----------



## goegolo (17. Juli 2012)

Danke Danke, das N war schon vor den Zwillingen da. In Schweden gibt es durchaus ein paar nette Trails, die der Papa am Abend oder bei Aufenthalten fahren will. Die 34er Bergübersetzung hinten ist nicht zu verachten und das Gespann muss vernünftig verzögern können.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Juli 2012)

hast du irgend einen steinschlagschutz für die zwillinge dran?


----------



## goegolo (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, ein modifiziertes Federgabelschutzblech hält den gröbsten Dreck fern und die Race Kings wirbeln nicht viele Steine auf. Auf staubigen Pisten sollte die Folie aber geschlossen bleiben.


----------



## olleg69 (18. Juli 2012)

Moin,
mein vor kurzem fertiggestelltes Zug- und Tourenfahrzeug. Gab schon ein paar Tagesausflüge, Sohnemann (im Hänger) und ich waren ganz zufrieden...
Basis ist ein Bulls Rahmen, der eigentlich recht gut verarbeitet ist und mit knapp unter 1700gr auch recht leicht. Die Salsa Fargo hat sich als recht praktisch erwiesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. Juli 2012)

Sehr nettes 29er ohne überflüssige MTB-Anleihen. Der Hobel würde mir auch schmecken


----------



## Rommos (19. Juli 2012)

olleg69 schrieb:


>



Servus,

das hat echt was  aber du fährst schon eine "Helden-Übersetzung" wenn ich die Kurbel so anschau...

Viel Spaß bei den Ausflügen. Mein Junior hat mich damals aus dem Hänger am Berg auch immer angefeuert: "Papa, wieso fahren wir so langsam...?" 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2012)

das bulls gefällt mir auch.
ist das ein salsa lowrider?


----------



## olleg69 (19. Juli 2012)

Moin....danke!

Jau der Lüdde ist auch sehr an Tempo interessiert, gerade bei den etwas holprigen Feldwegen juchzt es fröhlich aus dem Hänger ...
Ja, das sind die Down-Under von Salsa, die fand ich etwas formschöner als die Tubus Duo (auf den üblichem Bügel wollte ich generell verzichten) und die haben sich auch schon auf den Touren bewährt.

Gruß,Olli


----------



## fridolin (19. Juli 2012)

Fargo vollgepackt: 48 kg inkl Kroko


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2012)

fargo 

meins hat bis jetzt nur leichtes gepäck gesehen.
rahmentasche und eine große ortlieb satteltasche liegen aber mitlerweile parat.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juli 2012)

So ein Kroko ist auf Reisen auch immens wichtig, speziell wenn man sich gegen wilde Tiere verteidigen muss


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2012)

Für einen AlpenX bietet sich natürlich eher die Mitnahme eines Elefanten an.


----------



## christian_88 (21. Juli 2012)

hallo zusamm,

ich möchte mir gerne ein reiserad aufbauen und mich von meinem enduro trennen und ein paar komponenten übernehmen.mich reizt es nun schon länger touren über längere zeiträume zu fahren und das runtergebolze auf trails anderen zu überlassen. es ist mein großer wunsch mit dem rad mir deutschland zu erschließen.

nun kenne ich mich auf diesem gebiet überhaupt nicht aus. meine anforderungen an den rahmen sind:

- stabilität, sollte geländetauglich sein
- rahmen ohne federgabel 
- da ich einen stabilen laufradsatz ausgelegt für scheibenbremsen habe( für schnellspanner), sollte der rahmen eine disc aufnahme haben
- schlichte optik
- gerne stahl
- sollte auf jeden fall ordentlich lasten tragen können, da ich in zukunft gerne auch lange touren planen möchte
- preis sollte sich für den rahmen in grenzen halten

sowas gefällt mir schon ganz gut,

*Surly - Disc Trucker Trekking Reiserad Rahmenset 2012 - 26 Zoll

*
ich würde mir das rad gerne selbstaufbaun, da ich nichts gerne von der stange nehme und schon über laufradsatz, scheibenbremse, kurbel (slx) und weitere kleinteile verfüge.

was meint ihr dazu? freu mich sehr, wenn sich wer finden lässt der mir helfen kann.

bin selbst 168cm groß.  welche rahmengröße empfiehlt sich für mich?

 gerne auch an meine email adresse: [email protected] webmail.de

viele grüße

christian


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian!

Nun, der Plan klingt sehr gut!

Ich würde dir empfehlen, wenn der Plan ausgereift und sicher feststeht, hier einen Aufbau-/Fragenthread dazu zu eröffnen. Du wirst sicherlich zahlreiche Unterstützer, Interessierte und Abonnenten finden! Ich bin dein erster!  

Bei deiner Größe und Anforderung empfinde ich 26", alternativ 27,5" (aka 650B, ab kommendem Jahr groß in Mode) als eine sehr gute Laufradgröße, da du darin sehr voluminöse Reifen für Offroad fahren kannst, die einiges dämpfen. Natürlich wäre auch ein 29er denkbar, etwa das Salsa Fargo (siehe das von fridolin).

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviel Reifenfreiheit das Surly Disc Trucker bietet - soweit sieht es aber sehr tauglich aus!
Du sagst ja, dass du gern ins Gelände willst, wofür ich das Trucker allerdings nicht ganz passend finde. Du musst für dich halt den optimalen Kompromiss finden.


Viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (21. Juli 2012)

hallo flo,

danke fürs schnelle antworten. der surly trucker hat eine reifenfreiheit von 2,1.

also 26zoll steht auch fest, da ich den laufradsatz schon habe. ist eigtl. für allmountain ausgelegt, doch ich denke mal stabilität kann absolut nicht schaden.

ja einen neuen aufbauthread kann ich gleich mal eröffnen. vielen dank!

grüße
christian


----------



## Kittie (21. Juli 2012)

Grüße....

Zum Thema LHT kann ich auch was absondern 
 Die Disc Version war leider beim Erwerb meines LHT´s noch nicht lieferbar, sonst hätte ich das auch genommen. Das "Normale" geht aber auch 1a und ist in der 28Zoll Version ein echter Dauerläufer.




Bei 26Zoll schaut das immer so aus, als wenn der Rahmen nicht so recht zu den LR passen will (der große Abstand zwischen HR-Reifen und Sattelrohr).
Beim 28er gehen Smart Sam bis 28x1.75 rein, was das Teil schon fast zum Monster-Crosser macht 

Ansonsten stimme ich da FlowinFlo zu...


----------



## yawg (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich würde nicht neu aufbauen sondern ein gutes gebrauchtes auch älteres Stahl-MTB kaufen, CroMo-25, HiManga oder Reynolds usw. und die Verschleißteile durch neue bessere und zuverlässige ersetzen. Scheibenbremsen bringen am Reiserad nichts, zu anfällig für Verschleiß und Einstellung.

Mein 20-kg CroMo-Reiserad ist inzwischen über 20 Jahre alt und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen nach 55.000+ km auch auf allerschlechtesten Straßen. Gestern bin ich mit mit meinem alten Kumpel der ein High-End Hai fährt (ca. 10 kg mit Super-Federgabel) Trails gefahren und konnte gut mithalten ;-)

Die Uralt-Maguras haben vor 10 Jahren mal einen Ölwechsel gehabt und jetzt den 6. Satz Klötzchen. Reifen sind ATB Plus mit Smartguard und hatten gestern nach 15.000 km den ersten Platten (langer Dorn neben der Lauffläche).

Wenn ich mal auf meinen Reisen andere Langstreckler treffe fahren die auch meistens alte Eisen. Das Surly sieht gut aus, ich sehe aber keinerlei "Verbesserungen" wenn ich es mit anderen besseren Stahl-Klassikern vergleiche.

Meine letzten Upgrades waren Rohloff, Shimano Kombi-Pedale, Surly Nirosta-Kettenblatt (für BMX-Ketten geeignet) und Surly Kettenspanner:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978281

Aber wie immer gilt: jedem das Seine ;-)

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## christian_88 (21. Juli 2012)

hallo jörg,

vielen dank für deine antwort. ich stimme dem voll und ganz zu. ein alter eisen mit evtl. neuen verschleißteilen würde mir absolut zusagen.  nur habe ich über das thema reiserad sowenig ahnung, dass ich nicht einmal weiß, wo ich ein solchen schnäppchen schlagen soll.

kannst du mir vielleicht ein tipp geben, wo und nachwas ich genau suchen soll???

 vielen dank dafür, auch zu thema scheibenbremse!

grüße
christian


----------



## christian_88 (21. Juli 2012)

ach und schickes rad


----------



## yawg (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Christian,

Kommt immer darauf an wieviel Du investieren willst. Bei alten Eisen gibt's viele Schnäppchen, aber in der Bucht werden oft Höchstpreise für einen alten Marin-Rahmen oder ähnliches gezahlt, woanders sind die alten Nobelmarken unbekannt und landen auf dem Schrott.

Der IBC-Markt wäre doch mal was um zu beginnen. Auf anderen Foren (in NL z.B. marktplaats.nl) gibt's meistens viel günstigere Angebote da meistens nicht von "Kennern" angeboten bzw. gesucht wird.

Im IBC Classic-Forum kann man sich relativ gut orientieren und danach mit ein paar Namen der besseren Marken auf die Suche im Netz gehen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## yawg (21. Juli 2012)

PS @ Christian,

Für super Laufradsätze kann ich Dir ganz dringend das Bike-Lädle in Schechingen empfehlen. Höhen- und Seitenschlag max. zwei Hundertstel! Sie verkaufen zur Zeit das Meiste in der Bucht:

http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...ot-und-28-quot/Laufradsaetze/Laufradsaetze-26

Happy Trails, Jörg.


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo christian88,

ich könnte dir mit den besten empfehlungen auch alles von Surly vorschlagen! dennoch würde ich dir persönlich und aus eigenen erfahrungen den Surly Troll Rahmen empfehlen. Ich fahre eben diesen z.Z. als MTB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hat mittlerweile auch noch ein paar änderungen erfahren....

der rahmen hat alles was man sich bei einem top reiserad wünscht. horizontale ausfallenden, schaltauge, scheibenbremsaufnahmen, sämtliche möglichkeiten zum anbau von gepäckträgern aller art und hänger!
wie eigentlich alles von Surly top verarbeitung und spielt auf jeden fall in der höchsten liga der reiseräder mit.

schau es dir einfach an http://surlybikes.com/bikes/troll/

gruß paul


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juli 2012)

das beste ist... du bekommst reifen bis zu 3" in den rahmen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Paul,


Steeldonkey schrieb:


> Hallo christian88,
> ich könnte dir mit den besten empfehlungen auch alles von Surly vorschlagen! dennoch würde ich dir persönlich und aus eigenen erfahrungen den Surly Troll Rahmen empfehlen. Ich fahre eben diesen z.Z. als MTB
> der rahmen hat alles was man sich bei einem top reiserad wünscht. horizontale ausfallenden, schaltauge, scheibenbremsaufnahmen, sämtliche möglichkeiten zum anbau von gepäckträgern aller art und hänger!
> wie eigentlich alles von Surly top verarbeitung und spielt auf jeden fall in der höchsten liga der reiseräder mit.


Ich finde die Gabel suboptimal da sie gerade ist und somit Komfort verschenkt. Eine steilere gekrümmte Gabel würde wirklich federn und am Reiserad ist sowas sehr erwünscht, daher ja auch Stahl, wegen des Komforts und nicht nur wegen der Schweiß-Option für den GAU in "Entwicklungsländern".

Mein 1980er Koga z.B. hat eine gekrümmte HiManga-Gabel, auf Kopfsteinpflaster sah ich eine horizontale Bewegung der Achse von mehr als 2 cm, was ordentlich Federung bedeutet. Auf so einem alten Eisen hielt ich es mit dem richtigen Sattel mehr als 12 Std. pro Tag aus ...

Ansonsten kann ich Surly sehr empfehlen, das Nirosta-KB zeigt nach 6000 km mit der ersten Kette noch keinen nennenswerten Verschleiß und der Singleator Kettenspanner zieht die Kette nach oben und sorgt für mehr Umschlingung und weniger Flattern - wiederum weniger Verschleiß.

Das KB hat so breite Zähne daß die neue schmale KMC Single Speed Kette richtig daran kleben blieb direkt nach der Montage. Optimal für BMX-Ketten die wesentlich mehr abkönnen als die schmalen SS-Ketten.

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juli 2012)

Für entspanntes angenehmes reisen habe ich auch ja auch den hobel hier ;D





fährt sich durch die geometrie und die gabel natürlich auch ganz anders als das Surly (bin mit beiden auf langen reisen unterwegs gewesen)

es ging nur um die geländegängigkeit. hierbei schneidet das surly wesentlich besser ab  trotz der starren, geraden gabel^^

und recht kann ich dir auch im bezug auf die stahlkettenblätter geben! ein ganzer traum!

mein surly habe ich mittlerweile auch schon auf nabenschaltung umgerüstet. wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zum reisen benutzt, da der der fahrspass als mtb einfach zu genial ist ;D
zum reisen habe ich den gelben hobel dort oben... und ein liegerad...

im allgemeinen sind stahlrahmen eher zum reisen zu empfehlen. durch die leichten eigenschwingungen des rahmens (+ ledersattel) kann ich mich wesentlich länger im sattel halten als meine kollegen jedes jahr!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2012)

Bevor man solche Feinheiten klärt, würde ich doch erst den zukünftigen Einsatz des Bikes abwarten. Davon hängt ab, ob das Bike breite Felgen und dicke Reifen bekommt und überhaupt eine filigran gebogene Gabel benötigt. 

Für ein Reiserad mit viel Gepäck und daher Gewicht spreche ich mich übrigens stark für eine sorglose Disc-Bremse wie die BB7 aus (wie am Troll verbaut). Wenn ich sehe, wie unterdimensioniert die Bremsen bei vielen Reiserädern sind, die wie Maulesel beladen sind, dann wird mir wirklich anders. 
Sorglos und leicht zu reparieren soll sie aber sein, da bin ich ganz bei Jörg!


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juli 2012)

mittlerweile habe ich elixir 5 am troll^^ der unterschied ist echt wie tag und nacht... die bb7 kommen jetzt ans liegerad, da hier nur billiger krempel von tektro verbaut ist.

die bremskraft der tektro cantis, die ich an dem oben abgebildeten reiserad habe, lässt auch stark zu wünschen übrig. werde mir wohl lang über kurz magura hs33 besorgen. nur muss ich dazu leider nochmal den rahmen aufbohren, da ich sonst die leitung nicht innen verlegen kann.
der bowdenzug (also nicht die hülle) wird im inneren des rahmens bis zur hinteren öffnung "geführt" und ich weiß nicht wie das da drinnen aussieht....
aber hydraulische felgenbremsen wären echt angebracht.
vielleicht kennt sich ja einer von euch mit den alten rahmen aus den 90ern mit innenverlegten zügen aus, und kann mir vielleicht helfen?
bohrer aller art hätte ich da


----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2012)

Ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r die HS33-Leitungen den Rahmen nicht aufbohren, d.h. die Leitungen nicht innen verlegen! Bei innen verlegten ZÃ¼gen kommt es immer wieder zu WassereinbrÃ¼chen, was bei einem Stahlrahmen zu massiven Rost im Inneren fÃ¼hren kann! Wenn Du die BremszÃ¼ge unbedingt im Inneren fÃ¼hren mÃ¶chtest, probier doch besser mal eine V-Brake, ich bin von der Shimano LX oder XT V-Brake Ã¼berzeugt, geht schon mal um einiges besser als eine Cantibremse und ist auch nicht so fummelig zum Einstellen. Schutzbleche passen gut unten durch. FÃ¼r ca. 15â¬ das StÃ¼ck:






Diese hier habe ich allerdings mit Aluschrauben etwas getuned, ich achte immer auch auf das Gewicht. Dazu braucht es aber neue Bremshebel, Cantibremshebel gehen nicht!

Es grÃ¼Ãt Armin!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2012)

Armin, du machst hoffentlich Spaß! Aluschrauben an den V-Brakes im sicherheitsrelevanten Bereich? 

Rahmen, die nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, für Innenverlegungen aufzubohren ist wirklich keine gute Idee, um so weniger, je mehr Lasten der Rahmen tragen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2012)

Nein Flo, kein Spass! Aluschrauben verwende ich schon seit über 20 Jahren an allen meinen Bremsen, und nicht nur dort! Die ersten Aluschrauben, für Cantibremsen, hatte ich von Tune, die sind heute noch im Einsatz! Einige Hersteller lieferten die sogar serienmäßig mit, RPM zum Beispiel:






Oder hier von Tune mit XTR:






Hier auch von Tune mit XT:






Hier mit neueren Aluschrauben mit LX-V-Brake:






Und zuletzt mit XCR V-Brake:






Der Rahmen von Steeldonkey hat schon innenverlegte Bremszüge!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juli 2012)

wie man bei dem bild oben vielleicht nicht so gut erkennen kann, sind die bowdenzüge bereits im rahmen verlegt. das problem hierbei ist lediglich, das NUR der Bowdenzug (also ohne hülle) im rahmen verläuft! d.h. ich habe ein stück hülle vom lenker bis zur führung in den rahmen und hinten ein stück hülle von der führung bis zur bremse! nur der bowdenzug ist durchgängig. ich weiß halt nicht, wie die führung IM rahmen aussieht, da ich lediglich den bowdenzug in die führen stecken muss, und er kommt hinten wieder raus (ohne, dass ich mit der spitzzange das ende rausfischen muss).

bei meinem rennrad z.b. konnte man die ganze hülle im rahmen verlegen.

d.h. ich müsste nur die (bereits vorhandenen) öffnungen etwas aufbohren... nur weiß ich eben nicht, wie die führung im innern aussieht...


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. Juli 2012)

@ armin

ich bin leider kein freund von v-brakes. sonst wäre es wahrscheinlich gleich beim aufbau des rades meine wahl gewesen


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, hatte ich übersehen mit der Möglichkeit der Innenverlegung!


Was die Aluschrauben betrifft, so habe ich zumindest bei der Vorderbremse Bauchschmerzen, da die Bremsenarme an den Schrauben ziehen. 

Auch wenn du noch nie Probleme damit hattest, deute das bitte nicht als Indiz dafür, dass Aluschrauben halten müssen. 
Hier gibt es einige längere Abfahrten mit ordentlich Gefälle. 
Wenn ich mir da vorstelle, dass meine Bremsen von Aluschrauben gehalten werden, die im Vergleich zu Stahlschrauben nur einen Bruchteil an Belastungskräften  aushalten, würde ich schieben.

Hier ein Thread zu dieser Frage.


----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2012)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ... nur weiß ich eben nicht, wie die führung im innern aussieht...


 
Da ist im Inneren meist keine Führung, d.h. Fischen beim Austausch der Züge! Bei KLEIN war deshalb ein Plastikliner, in dem der Zug lief, vormontiert. Gerade deshalb kommt es nach einem Aufbohren, für den größeren Durchmesser von Aussenhüllen, zu Wassereinbruch.
Die Zugfestigkeit von hochwertigen (setze ich voraus!) Aluschrauben ist immer noch höher als von billigen Stahlschrauben. Z.B. M6x20 4.6 hat eine Zugfestigkeit von ca. 400Nmm², der Kerndurchmesser ist ca. 5mm was einer Querschnittsfläche von 19,6mm² entspricht. Diese Stahlschraube hat also eine Mindestzugfestigkeit von ca. 7850N = 0,78t! Bei Verwendung von zwei Schrauben sind also mehr als genügend Reserven vorhanden. Tune hat bei seinen Aluschrauben immer eine Alusorte mit einer Zugfestigkeit von ca. 450Nmm² verwendet, im Flugzeugbau gibt es sogar exotische Alusorten mit erstaunlichen 1000Nmm² Zugfestigkeit. Normal sollten an einer Cantibremse Schrauben der Güte 8.8 (= ca. 800Nmm²) verwendet werden, bei Großserienherstellern werden aber eher die billigen 4.6er verbaut.
In meinem Studium hieß es früher, man kann einen VW-Käfer an einer Schraube M4 aufhängen, da können wir uns, bei einer Cantibremse, schon die Verwendung von zwei M6er Aluschrauben erlauben!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## ArSt (22. Juli 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einige längere Abfahrten mit ordentlich Gefälle.


 
Ach ja, lieber Flo, ich wohne bei Garmischpartenkirchen, da gibt es auch ein paar Steigungen und die zugehörigen Abfahrten! Z.B. von der Hohen Kiste: 1000 Höhenmeter auf 13km, ohne Unterbrechung und ohne Lift!

Nichts für Ungut, es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## buller (31. Juli 2012)

Hi

Hier mal mein Drahtesel für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit. 

Riverside LTD Disc


----------



## Kajabasti (31. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute ich wollte euch mal mein Reiserad zeigen es ist fast täglich im Gebrauch 
Ich hab das Rad von Grund auf neu augebaut es ist ein Radonneur aus den 70er in der grösse 650b


----------



## ArSt (1. August 2012)

Kajabasti schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rad von Grund auf neu augebaut es ist ein Radonneur aus den 70er in der grösse 650b


 
Aus den 70ern! So alt, daß es wieder modern wird! Sieht ja noch richtig gut aus, herrlich! Ich wusste garnicht, daß es 650B in den 70ern noch gab.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2012)

ein schönes rad. zeitlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yawg (1. August 2012)

Kajabasti schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte euch mal mein Reiserad zeigen es ist fast täglich im Gebrauch
> Ich hab das Rad von Grund auf neu augebaut es ist ein Radonneur aus den 70er in der grösse 650b


Endlich mal wieder ein Rad nach meinem Geschmack, stilvoll und mit nem ordentlichen Sattel. Gratuliere 

Das große KB sieht genauso aus wie mein (fast) neues Nirosta-Surly. Kann ich übrigens weiterempfehlen: gestern nach ca. 6000 km eine neue Kette montiert (diesmal eine dicke BMX-Kette von KMC) - bisher noch kein sichtbarer Verschleiß 

Es gibt also noch neue Dauerbrenner wie unsere alten Eisen - leider ziemlich teuer 

Gruß, Jörg.


----------



## BigJohn (1. August 2012)

Bei aller Lobhudelei möchte ich noch anmerken, dass in einer Galerie die Bilder meinen (zugegebenermaßen momentan rechte kleinen) Monitor nicht sprengen können, sondern sogar sollen!


----------



## Rommos (1. August 2012)

Kajabasti schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte euch mal mein Reiserad zeigen es ist fast täglich im Gebrauch
> Ich hab das Rad von Grund auf neu augebaut es ist ein Radonneur aus den 70er in der grösse 650b



Sehr, sehr schön 

Mit feinem Gespür sehr elegant zusammengestellt


----------



## Kajabasti (1. August 2012)

Kajabasti schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte euch mal mein Reiserad zeigen es ist fast täglich im Gebrauch
> Ich hab das Rad von Grund auf neu augebaut es ist ein Radonneur aus den 70er in der grösse 650b



Hallo ich hab da noch ein Rad das hab ich vor einiger Zeit aufgebaut ein Radonneur 700c ca.80er Jahre


----------



## BigJohn (1. August 2012)

700c??? Und wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf? 3 Meter? Abgesehen vom etwas großen Rahmen wirklich sehr hübsch.


----------



## dunkelfalke (14. August 2012)

Meine Stadtschlampe (Wohl eher Edelhure )
Hat einige Besonderheiten (10fach-Kassette, MTB-Umwerfer von SRAM, STI-Flatbar-Shifter, VR-Bremse Magura MT2 mit SLX-Hebeln).


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. August 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom etwas großen Rahmen wirklich sehr hübsch.



Zustimmung

Klassisch und schön, schön klassisch.


----------



## goodie (16. August 2012)

Hallo, nach so vielen Rädern, wollte ich meins auch mal vorstellen. Ein 3,5 Jahre altes Stevens X7. Wobei es die ersten 1,5 Jahre eigentlich wegen einer Knie OP und anderen Rädern leider nur rumgestanden ist. Ich hatte schon beim Kauf die vorhanden Laufräder (Mavic A119, Deore LX, DT Champion, 32 Loch) ausgetauscht. Verbaut wurden dann Mavic A 319, hinten Deore XT Nabe, vorne Shimano Nabendynamo aus der 71er Serie, DT Comp und natürlich 36 Loch. Dann wurden noch Schutzbleche, ein guter Hinterbauständer, Pletscher Gepäckträger (gut und relativ preisgünstig), Schweinwerfer, Rücklicht verbaut. Letztes Jahr dann ein paar Teile umgebaut.

Die Deore LX Hollowtech Kurbel musste einer Deore XT weichen, Standard Pedale gegen NC 17 Touringpedale (kann ich nur empfehlen), besser Schweinwerfer mit 60 Lux und Tagfahrlicht (Cyo T), der orginal Stevens Sattel und die Stütze gegen Ritchey WCS und Velo Pronto SL Z1. Da am Vorbau ein Teil der Eloxierung ohne Fremdeinwirkung abgegangen ist, bekam ich von Stevens Ersatz. Ich bekam sogar einen in 31,8. So musste natürlich noch ein besserer Lenker her. Die Entscheidung fiel auf einen guten Syntace Duraflite 7075.

Bin mit dem Rad eigentlich sehr zufrieden, da ich aber ein Fan von schönen Stahlrahmen bin, kommt demnächst ein schönes Cross/Trekkingrad aus Stahl. Wahrscheinlich von Hardo Wagner. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. August 2012)

Moin!

Da ich bald mein Stadt-MTB auf Fully umbaue und mir die Gepäckträger für Sattelstangen nicht zusagen, hab ich halt wieder meinen sträflich vernachlässigten Topeak Journey aus dem Keller gekramt. So schaut die Fuhre aktuell aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (17. August 2012)

Sag mal, wie fahren sich diese Einrad-Anhänger? Ist das eher "kipplig" oder hat man das gut unter Kontrolle? Besonders in langsamen Kurven muss es doch spürbar sein, oder?

Ich wollte mir evtl den Bob Yak fürs Pugsley besorgen, bin mir aber echt unsicher.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. August 2012)

Geht schon, man gewöhnt sich dran. Vorteil ist halt, daß man auch mal schneller um die Kurven knallen kann (45km/h ist da kein Problem) und der Anhänger eben sehr schmal baut - das ist mir im Stadtverkehr wichtig... 

Einziger Nachteil vom Topeak Journey ist, daß die Deichselachse nicht geneigt ist (wie beim Bob Yak). Das Problem hatte ich hier im Thread schonmal beschrieben (Post #2): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543161

Mit dem Yak machst nix falsch, der passt ja super zum Stahlrahmen des Pugsley. Wenn der Inhalt nicht ganz so dolle rumhüpfen soll, dann kannst du ja auch den Bob Ibex nehmen...


----------



## Kittie (17. August 2012)

Klasse, danke für die Infos!


----------



## flm (17. August 2012)

flm schrieb:


> Meins,
> 
> clean wie ich finde!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 232039


 
Mann, ich möchte das Rad wieder verkaufen!

Nutze es einfach nicht, mangels Zeit 

Hat noch keine 15km runter, bezahlt hebe ich 1700,- Euro, -Re. ist vorhanden vom 16.04.2012.

Jemand Interesse?

Gr. ist 55cm, ich bin 180cm.

Link: http://www.veloheld.de/collections/katalog/products/veloheld-lane


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie fahren sich diese Einrad-Anhänger? Ist das eher "kipplig" oder hat man das gut unter Kontrolle? Besonders in langsamen Kurven muss es doch spürbar sein, oder?
> 
> Ich wollte mir evtl den Bob Yak fürs Pugsley besorgen, bin mir aber echt unsicher.


Habe mir mal so einen billigen http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAHRRADANHAN...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2eba733f56 aus der Bucht bestellt.

Habe ihn ca. 1 Jahr zur Fahrt zur Arbeit benutzt. Fand das sehr praktisch 
Ist natürlich etwas klappriger als ein Yak aber dafür um so einiges günstiger  Und wenn er nicht mehr halten sollte gibts einfach einen neuen für das Geld.
Beim schieben um enge Kurven war es manchmal  nervig weil der Anhänger dann auf die Seite gekippt ist.
Ich bin damit sogar schon im Gelände auf Trails unterwegs gewesen. Hält er alles durch...... 

Aber ansonsten ist der Anhänger für mich eine absolute Alternative zu Gepäcktaschen.
Das Gewicht ist komplett auf dem Anhänger und nicht am Bike verteilt. Beim anfahren merkt man es kurz und danach fährt es sich deutlich angenehmer als mit den Gepäcktaschen. Auch bei hohem Gewicht.
Mit Gepäcktaschen hatte ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl bei viel Gewicht. Besonder bei kurzen Stopps fand ich den Anhänger einfach besser.
Ob ich mit so einem "Klappermodell" ein Monster-Tour im Ausland machen würde weiß ich nicht genau. Aber eine Alternative für Mehrtagestouren ist es allemal.....


----------



## G.T.K. (20. August 2012)

Dann zeig ich mal mein altes RALEIGH.
War mein erstes MTB, umgerüstet auf Straße.
Einsatzzweck Stadt, Touren, Kurzreisen.
Kein Highlight, aber ich hielt es für relativ unkaputtbar, immer verfügbar.






Mich störte im Stadt- u. Alltagsbetrieb schon lange, daß es keine Federgabel hat, was mich auf Touren nun wieder überhaupt nicht gestört hat.
FG nachrüsten habe ich nicht gemacht, das hätte die Geometrie versaut.

Da für meine Einsatzbereiche 26" / 2.xx Gesetz sind, habe ich mich nach Ersatz umgeschaut und das hier gekauft:






Folgende Überlegungen dazu:

-nicht so teuer - (Klaufaktor und Umbauvorhaben)
-9fach - alle meine anderen 26" LRS haben 9fach (brauche auch kein 36er Ritzel...)
-Gabel darf einfach sein, hab noch eine im Keller
-Gepäckträgerösen (was in unteren Preisklassen verbreitet scheint, es hätte auch ein anderes Bike sein können)
-Rahmenlänge etwas kürzer (so gestreckt muß ich auf diesem Gaul nicht mehr fahren...)

Das RALEIGH habe ich danach gestrippt und dann fahrfertig verschenkt.


Jetzt kommt eine Liste Änderungen, in etwa in der richtigen Reihenfolge:
-Vorbau 120 statt 100
-Klickfix Lenkerhalter (vorhanden)
-2x FlaHa
-Nabendynamo XT
-Hosenschutzring (meine Bike-Hosen sind mir lieb und teuer)
-Meine alte RST AEROSA AET Federgabel, die in meinem MERIDA drin war. Auch sie ist kein Highlight, aber sie federt (was ich von der RS XC28 nicht behaupten kann). Sie hat aber so ihre Vorteile: unter 1700g, rechts Luftkammer (dicht), links Stahlfeder. So kann ich sie mir relativ soft einstellen und sollte die Luftkammer auf Tour versagen, spanne ich die Stahlfeder weiter vor und kann weiter damit fahren.
-Sattel (vorhanden)
-Felgen entlabelt
-MARATHON SUPREME und 100g-Schläuche (vorhanden)
-Antiklau Schnellspanner/Sattelstützklemme
-Pedale 323 (vorhanden)
-Lenker auf 630mm gekürzt
-Ritchey WCS - Dingsbums - Moosgummigriffe
-Beleuchtung (vorhanden)
-Speichenreflektorenstäbchen
-Gepäckträger (vorhanden)

Jetzt sieht es so aus (Bild von gestern):






Jetzt müssen noch die Kotflügel montiert/angepaßt werden (vorhanden) und eine Lösung für das Schloß muß her.
Evtl. doch ein Faltschloß, läßt sich besser verstauen.
Rücklicht soll auch wieder an den Gepäckträger.

Apropos Licht:
Wollte schon lange eine Lösung, bei der der Scheinwerfer "rahmenfest" montiert ist.
Hab es irgendwann zufriedenstellend hinbekommen.
Erstmal Nachteile: in (engen) Kurven schwenkt der Lichtkegel noch stärker hinterher als sonst auch schon (war mir aber vorher klar) und die Züge/Leitungen sind immer etwas im Weg, was man aber geschickt wegbinden kann.
Vorteil (und Grund für die Ausführung): Bei Langsamfahrpassagen, seis durch Steigung oder schlechte Wege bedingt, schlenkert man automatisch mit dem Lenker. "Rahmenfest" hat der Lichtkegel weniger Amplitude als "Lenkerfest", die Ausleuchtung bleibt insgesamt ruhiger. Ich finds Klasse!






So, nun ist mein Ersatzrad nahezu fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buller (21. August 2012)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Apropos Licht:
> Wollte schon lange eine Lösung, bei der der Scheinwerfer "rahmenfest" montiert ist.
> Hab es irgendwann zufriedenstellend hinbekommen.
> Erstmal Nachteile: in (engen) Kurven schwenkt der Lichtkegel noch stärker hinterher als sonst auch schon (war mir aber vorher klar) und die Züge/Leitungen sind immer etwas im Weg, was man aber geschickt wegbinden kann.
> Vorteil (und Grund für die Ausführung): Bei Langsamfahrpassagen, seis durch Steigung oder schlechte Wege bedingt, schlenkert man automatisch mit dem Lenker. "Rahmenfest" hat der Lichtkegel weniger Amplitude als "Lenkerfest", die Ausleuchtung bleibt insgesamt ruhiger. Ich finds Klasse!



 Hi.
 Kannst Du bitte mal genau sagen wie Du das gemacht hast?
Würde mich vielleicht auch noch interessieren.
(vielleicht sogar mit Bildern?)

DAnke im vorraus


----------



## gtbiker (21. August 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Mein Bollerwagen wie er täglich gefahren wird, eine Wäsche wäre jetzt nach 2,5 Jahren mal nötig....ein Umbau vielleicht auch? Exakte 14kg wiegt das Teil.



Gesagt, getan:
Griffe, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Pedale, Ständer, Gepäckträger, Schaltwerk, Kettenblätter, Kette, Ritzelpaket und Klingel ersetzt.
Bremshebel und Kettenstrebe gummiert, Aluhohlbolzen am HS22-Geber.
>600g gespart bei verbesserter Funktion

Jetzt:


----------



## ArSt (21. August 2012)

600g Einsparung, ohne die Optik groß zu ändern, finde ich gut!
So wie Dein Sattel steht, wäre bei der Stütze evtl. noch was drin:






Ist nicht so teuer: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?products_id=460&osCsid=b44a322f285b99290de3c9054e92434e und wiegt im Trekkingbike dann ca. 110g, gekürzt. Lieferlänge 350mm. Durchmesser muss natürlich passen.

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## gtbiker (21. August 2012)

Hi Armin,
ja, der Vorbau ist noch nicht endgültig, da soll ein kürzerer noch ran.
Die Ti Pro Lite bin ich mal gefahren, allerdings im MTB, die hat einen Rahmen auf dem Gewissen so stark hat sie geflext....mit größerem Durchmesser mag das jedoch anders aussehen.


----------



## G.T.K. (21. August 2012)

buller schrieb:


> Hi.
> Kannst Du bitte mal genau sagen wie Du das gemacht hast?
> Würde mich vielleicht auch noch interessieren.
> (vielleicht sogar mit Bildern?)
> ...



Habe mir im Baumarkt eine Schlauchschelle aus der Klempnerecke ausgesucht.
Natürlich war die viel zu lang, kann man aber vorher probieren und den Rest vorher abknipsen.

Verwendet wurde dieser Lampenhalter bzw dessen "Verwandter/Vorgänger". Er ist massiv und stabil:






Mein Rahmen hat unten am Steuerrohr einen überstehenden Bund, der etwa so breit wie die Schlauchschelle ist (ein Glücksfall?/!).
Zwischen U-Rohr und O-Rohr geht bei diesem Rahmen nicht, da ist die Innenseite rund und die Schelle würde Kerben in die Schweißraupen drücken, bei größeren Rahmen evtl. machbar.
Erstmal 3 Lagen schwarzes Isolierband herumgewickelt.
Auf die Schelle habe ich Schrumpfschlauch gezogen (wiederum vorher probiert, wie lang der sein muß).
Dann den SW-Halter mit der Schelle an den Bund geklemmt und fest, aber nicht übertrieben angezogen (IsoBand und Schrumpfschlauch sind ja rutschhemmend). Dabei darauf geachtet, daß der SW-Halter mittig bleibt und sich beim Zuziehen der Schelle nicht zur Seite verzieht.
Den verzinkten Zipfel der Schelle und die Schraube dann schnell noch mit Edding überkritzelt, kann man auch schöner machen.
Die Kabel/Leitungen etwas "gerafft". Trotzdem müssen sie sich gegeneinander problemlos verschieben können.
Die Höhe habe ich dann draußen mühsam angepaßt (da muß man immer wieder fahren, der SAG spielt ja auch ne Rolle) und jetzt will ich daran nie wieder was machen (außer neue 2adrige Leitung nach hinten und alles etwas ordentlich ausgeführt).


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. August 2012)

Der Start eines neuen Projektes (Citybike)...  










Ist ein Concept Cycle CCF2 (Gebrauchtkauf im Bikemarkt) und ne Fox 32 F120 RL mit jeweils 120mm Federweg. Schön leicht sind die Teile ja schonmal:  



_


----------



## ArSt (22. August 2012)

Citybike und schön leicht, da trifft wohl Deine Signatur mit dem Ironieanteil zu! 

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. August 2012)

Alles unter 16kg zählt bei mir unter "leicht"...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. August 2012)

Und fertig ist der neue Stadtflitzer! 


















Ist ne Rohloff Speedhub drin und der Laufradsatz ist auch net gerade leicht, aber die Fuhre ist echt leichter als das Speedhub-Hardtail vorher (16,5kg inkl. 1,7kg Gepäckträger & Schutzbleche)...


----------



## ArSt (23. August 2012)

Ist das jetzt ein Stadtflitzer weil ne Klingel dran ist? Oder habt ihr ein Defizit vom Straßenbauamt her? Bei uns nennt sich so was Fully von der Kategorie MTB, auch weil keine Beleuchtung dran ist. (Ironiemodus aus)
So ein Teil möchte ich in den Bergen auch mal, sieht toll aus!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. August 2012)

Naja, mitm Hardtail bekomme ich langsam Probleme mit dem Rücken (Lendenwirbel), deswegen wollte ich mir ja schon lange mal ein Fully für den täglichen Arbeitsweg aufbauen. Ich fahre halt viel Rad und ab nem gewissen Alter braucht man eben ein wenig Komfort...  

Btw: So oft, wie ich die Klingel brauche, könnte ich die auch abschrauben... 

Btw²: So ganz ohne Seitenständer ist irgendwie auch doof...


----------



## Bener (23. August 2012)

Oh, Hier finde ich die Bilder auch.. Mal sehn, ob ich noch nen thread finde..


----------



## BigJohn (23. August 2012)

Also ich möcht mit sowas in der Stadt net rumfahren. Von der Sitzposition erinnert mich das an ein Rentnerrad mit 130mm (?) Federweg. Wo stellst du das Rad ab? Wegen der Diebstahlsicherung und so?


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2012)

würde ich gerne mal durch eine stadt mit langen, engen treppen prügeln


----------



## nepo (30. August 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Mit Gepäcktaschen hatte ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl bei viel Gewicht.



Ist aber auch nur Gewöhnungssache. Ich fahre mittlerweile sogar nur noch mit einer vollbeladenen Tasche (auf der rechten Seite), und die kommt schonmal auf 6-9 Kilo. Einmal hätte es mich allerdings fast auf die linke Seite gehauen, als die Tasche nicht dran hatte und wollte freihändig fahren


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (9. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden hier. Dann mal was neues damit hier kein Staub ansetzt. 

Im folgenden mein Projekt aus diesem Jahr. 100% Eigenbau und Luxus Pur 
Genutzt als Stadt/Touren und Zugrad für unseren CX2 



Für Fragen zum Rad stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, ebenso für Tipps und Anregungen.








Auf Wunsch folgen noch weitere (Detail) Bilder.


----------



## bokimava (9. Oktober 2012)

cockpit-Bilder wären nett ;-)


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (9. Oktober 2012)

Öhm. Bilder vom Bereich Lenker/Vorbau nehm ich mal an meinst Du? Falls ja hast Du mich erwischt  Davon hab ich noch nicht so wirklich welche. Werden nachgereicht!


----------



## BigJohn (9. Oktober 2012)

hui ein Fully, sind die Wege bei euch so Marode? 
Was bringt der heiße Hobel denn auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier bei uns direkt hält es sich in der Waage mit guten und schlechten Wegen. Da wir aber auch mal längere Touren machen wie z.b. den Moselradweg, Dortmund-Ems Kanal Route, Mecklenburgische Seenplatte und noch weitere geplant sind wollte ich es in erster Linie "bequem" haben.

BTW: An der Seenplatte war es einfach nur perfekt. Werd bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild dazu Posten.

Wie schrieb unlängts ein weiser Mann hier im Forum:

Bei 90Kg spar ich nicht am schwerem Gummi 


Mein Rad ist da schon "etwas" schlanker. Mit Schloss und Pumpe genau 20Kg ohne selbiges 18Kg. Grad extra nachgemessen.


----------



## bokimava (10. Oktober 2012)

Der_Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Öhm. Bilder vom Bereich Lenker/Vorbau nehm ich mal an meinst Du? Falls ja hast Du mich erwischt  Davon hab ich noch nicht so wirklich welche. Werden nachgereicht!



ja genau die meinte ich


----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2012)

Servus

hab gerade das hier entdeckt






Ein selbstgebauter Titanrahmen  Mehr davon gibts hier http://www.cargobikeforum.de/forum/showthread.php?433-Minicargo

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Kittie (19. Oktober 2012)

Erster Blick....Bääääh
Zweiter Blick....mal fahren wollen
Dritter Blick....haben wollen


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2012)

der brooks sattel ist für das kind? hält das?


----------



## dunkelfalke (19. Oktober 2012)

Der_Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Für Fragen zum Rad stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, ebenso für Tipps und Anregungen.



Sehr geil. Wie verhält sich denn das Dingen vollbeladen mit Gepäck?
Mein Fully hat ja auch Ösen für Gepäckträger, hab mich aber nicht getraut.
Wie war die Montage an der Scheibenbremse vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manol-in (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> Erster Blick....Bääääh
> Zweiter Blick....mal fahren wollen
> Dritter Blick....haben wollen


 
Servus

bei mir wars

Erster Blick....Wooow!!!
Zweiter Blick....Krasses Teil mit Style!!!
Dritter Blick....*haben wollen*!!!!
Vierter Blick.....ich möchte so was auch bauen können
Fünfter Blick  ...so was kann ich nie 

Trotz 3 neuen Rädern dieses Jahr werden es immer mehr die noch fehlen im Fuhrpark - ist das normal  

Gruß und schönes Wochenende
Roman


----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2012)

Als ich das Bild gesehen hab dachte ich schon du meinst die Sattelstütze  hast dann aber doch ganz gut die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Als ich das Bild gesehen hab dachte ich schon du meinst die Sattelstütze  hast dann aber doch ganz gut die Kurve gekriegt


 
Falls du mich bzw. das Minicargo meinst: 
Die Stütze mit den integrierten LED find ich cool, aber ob das von der Stabilität der Brüller ist??? Für meine Gewichtsklasse wohl eher nicht 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (19. Oktober 2012)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Wie verhält sich denn das Dingen vollbeladen mit Gepäck?
> Mein Fully hat ja auch Ösen für Gepäckträger, hab mich aber nicht getraut.
> Wie war die Montage an der Scheibenbremse vorbei?


 

Ich kann, natürlich bis auf das generell merkliche Gewicht nichts Negatives bis jetzt berichten. Der Träger (tubus LOCC) ist aber auch der Hauptgrund dafür. Dieser ist zwar nicht der leichteste dafür aber extrem verwindungssteif und robust. 

Da Du ja wie geschrieben Ösen hast hast Du mir etwas vorraus. Da der Rahmen eine einzelanfertigung gewesen ist, ursprünglich aber nicht für mich, hatte der Rahmen nicht alle benötigten Ösen. Ich habe ca. 3h benötigt bis ich den Träger zufriedenstellend montiert hatte.
Erschwerend kam bei mir hinzu das ich auch noch ein Schutzblech sowie das ABUS Schloß berücksichtigen musste.

Es war verdammt eng. Ich musste mit Distanzhülsen arbeiten sowie die Schutzblechstrebe etwas kaltverformen um allem gerecht zu werden.

Aber es hat sich gelohnt!

Folgendes Foto gibt einen groben überblick.


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (19. Oktober 2012)

bokimava schrieb:


> ja genau die meinte ich


 
Bitte sehr


----------



## bokimava (20. Oktober 2012)

Der_Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Bitte sehr




schön aufgeräumt...gefallt


----------



## manati (20. Oktober 2012)

Stadtrad aus Neu Gebraucht und Resteteilen.Eine 8 Gang premium Nabe und ein tubus Fly dann wärs fertig.Aber sollte unter 400 bleiben und so ging erstmal nicht mehr.


----------



## ArSt (20. Oktober 2012)

Ist aber richtig schön geworden!
Manche Deiner Resteteile würde ich auch gerne in meiner Restekiste haben wollen!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MCTryal (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal meine Stadtfeile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

@ MCTryal: Sehr Edel .


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2012)

Tolles Bike!
1. Was ist das für ein Sattel?
2. Sind die Griffe schwarz oder braun?


----------



## MCTryal (22. Oktober 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tolles Bike!
> 1. Was ist das für ein Sattel?
> 2. Sind die Griffe schwarz oder braun?



Danke, an dem Rad ist noch alles ab Werk.

1. Bontrager Nebula H1






2. Bontrager Satellite Elite


----------



## ArSt (23. Oktober 2012)

Diese Teile sehen auch sehr edel aus, wie eben das ganze Fahrrad. Durch die Rollerbrakes wirkt es auch schön clean. Was ist da für eine Nabe im Einsatz? Müsste eigentlich eine Nexus sein.
Wer ist überhaupt der Hersteller dieser Stadtfeile?

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MCTryal (23. Oktober 2012)

Es ist ein Diamant 247, also eigentlich ein Trek und läuft mit einer 8-Gang Nexus mit Riemenantrieb.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Oktober 2012)

schönes rad, mach mal noch die spacer weg, bitte


----------



## Spritsparer (2. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hier wollte ich euch mal meine Tretmühle vorstellen.




Artikel-Nr. Cube Hyde SL        
Modelljahr 2011        


Rahmen                 HPA Trekking 3-fach konifiziert RH 62cm

Gabel                 Aluminium Starrgabel

Kurbel                 Shimano Alfine FC-S500 2-Piece 45T., 170mm, integriert BB, Kettenschutz

Steuersatz         FSA Orbit I

Lenker                 X-TASY RISER-BAR LENKER Ø 31,8mm 700mm 70mm Silber

Vorbau                 Easton EA30

Hebel                 Shimano Alfine SL-5500 Rapidfire-Plus, 8-fach

Bremsen Shimano Alfine KS5012 hydr. Scheibenbremse (160/160)

Kette                 KMC X9 doppelte Langlebigkeit

Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Plus

Sattelstütze         RFR Complight 31,6mm

Sattel Sattel CUBE X1 Sattel Weiss Blau

Pedale                 XLC Fahrrad Plattform Pedale schwarz 9/16 10 x 10 cm


Gepäckträger          Racktime Fahrrad System-Gepäckträger Standit 28" schwarz

Griffe ERGON ergonomische Lenker Griffe GP1-L Large

Tacho                 Sigma Tacho BC 1609 Kabellos

Beleuchtung Vorn         Sigma LIGHTSTER Fahrradbeleuchtung LED Vorderlicht

Beleuchtung Hinten     Beleuchtung hinten Philips LED Fahrrad-Rücklicht Lumi Ring, batteriebetrieben

Gepäckträgertasche      Haberland (wird ausgetauscht)





Für fragen oder anregungen bin ich stets offen.


----------



## bwp (2. November 2012)

Der_Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden hier. Dann mal was neues damit hier kein Staub ansetzt.
> 
> Im folgenden mein Projekt aus diesem Jahr. 100% Eigenbau und Luxus Pur
> Genutzt als Stadt/Touren und Zugrad für unseren CX2
> ...



Hallo,
Ich kann es nicht erkennen. Ist es ein 28er?
Wenn es eines ist, was Haag Du für einen Gepäcktraeger?  Ich habe einen Bergamonr Crosser und würde den zwecks Touren optimieren. Suche schon lange nach einem.

Dirk


----------



## bokimava (2. November 2012)

@bwp

das sieht nach dem Tubus Locc aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (2. November 2012)

bwp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich kann es nicht erkennen. Ist es ein 28er?
> Wenn es eines ist, was Haag Du für einen Gepäcktraeger?  Ich habe einen Bergamonr Crosser und würde den zwecks Touren optimieren. Suche schon lange nach einem.
> 
> Dirk


 
Nabend,

jau ist ein 28er mit 29er Felgen.

Und ja, der Gepäckträger ist der tubus LOCC. Absolut zu empfehlen. Preis ist zwar relativ hoch, aber die Leistung ebenfalls.


----------



## trapperjohn (7. November 2012)

Mein Arbeitsrad, normalerweise mit Backroller bestückt, musste die Tage Rudolf zur Arbeit kutschieren...



Rudolf on tour! von nochancetogetacoolname auf Flickr

Und unser Yuba, dass immer noch auf ein Bionicon Guide hofft



IMG_20121028_101054 von nochancetogetacoolname auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2012)

der transporter ist kuhl.


----------



## ArSt (7. November 2012)

Hab zuerst geglaubt, da hat noch einer ein Schlumpfgetriebe in seinem Bike. Der Bashguard sieht genauso wie bei Schlumpf (http://www.haberstock-mobility.com/de/produkte/schlumpf-getriebe/schlumpf-high-speed-drive.html) aus:






Ist aber nicht. Schöne Kurbel ist an Deinem Arbeitsrad!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## trapperjohn (7. November 2012)

Step 1 von nochancetogetacoolname auf Flickr

Danke, die Kurbel war eine stinknormale Deore und den Hosenschutz (aka Monoschiene) gabs mal als kleine Auflage aus dem Eingangradforum.

Hier mit anderem LK



Paddy Wagon Final 4 von nochancetogetacoolname auf Flickr


----------



## Linke_Klebe (7. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche auch neben meinem MTB ein Rad für die Stadt mit Licht, Schutzblechen etc. Nun habe ich überlegt entweder was Neues zu kaufen oder eine alte Gurke, die seit Jahren rumsteht umzubauen. Bin mir aber unsicher, ob sich das lohnt. Was denkt ihr? Würde unter anderem eine neue Kette, neue Kassette, neue Ritzel vorne brauchen. Außerdem ist ein Schlauch von der HS 33 gerissen.

LG
LK

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/lx6usaza_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/clyrg6sw_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/we577lpc_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/ztrbc9t5_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/xtta3gfh_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/owt2hti8_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/lak3g45t_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3067/jl3xvshm_jpg.htm
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3067/by37txd2_jpg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2012)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitsrad, normalerweise mit Backroller bestückt, musste die Tage Rudolf zur Arbeit kutschieren...


Sehr geiles Rad, was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## trapperjohn (8. November 2012)

Ein 1x1


----------



## ArSt (8. November 2012)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nochancetogetacoolname/4592040061/
> Danke, die Kurbel war eine stinknormale Deore und den Hosenschutz (aka Monoschiene) gabs mal als kleine Auflage aus dem Eingangradforum.


 
Hallo Flo!

Die Deore-Kurbel sieht nach Deiner Politurorgie um welten besser aus!
Der Hosenschutzring ist auch eine feine Sache, ich hab so was mal aus einem großen Kettenblatt, durch herunterschneiden der Zähne, gemacht:


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2012)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche auch neben meinem MTB ein Rad für die Stadt mit Licht, Schutzblechen etc. Nun habe ich überlegt entweder was Neues zu kaufen oder eine alte Gurke, die seit Jahren rumsteht umzubauen. Bin mir aber unsicher, ob sich das lohnt. Was denkt ihr? Würde unter anderem eine neue Kette, neue Kassette, neue Ritzel vorne brauchen. Außerdem ist ein Schlauch von der HS 33 gerissen.
> 
> ...


kommt darauf an, wie viel geld Du in die hand nehmen willst. ist das 7-fach oder 8-fach? denke da lässt sich günstig kassette + blatt (einfach reicht für die stadt, oder?) ersetzen.
wenn der zustand vom rahmen, LRS noch gut ist würde ich es machen. vielleicht eine starrgabel.


----------



## bwp (8. November 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hallo Flo!
> 
> Die Deore-Kurbel sieht nach Deiner Politurorgie um welten besser aus!
> Der Hosenschutzring ist auch eine feine Sache, ich hab so was mal aus einem großen Kettenblatt, durch herunterschneiden der Zähne, gemacht:



Hi, nicht mein Stil, aber sehr schick. Das Ab scheiden der Zaehne vom großen Kettenblatt finden ich eine richtig gute Idee. Der geht wenigstens nicht mehr kaputt und sieht Sau gut aus   Wenn da dann eine polierte Deorekurbel dran wäre!
Kann e nicht erkennen, aber ist das ein single oder doch nie Nabenschaltung?
Dirk


----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2012)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Ein 1x1


Ach dann ist das ein 26er? Hat auf dem gar nicht so gewirkt.


----------



## ArSt (8. November 2012)

bwp schrieb:


> Kann e nicht erkennen, aber ist das ein single oder doch nie Nabenschaltung?


 
Hallo Dirk!

Kurbel ist PCB-MTB (poliert) von 1995, Nabe ist Nexus 7fach, mit Rücktrittbremse, auch von 1995.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Fabeymer (8. November 2012)

Gerade eben auf dem Handy entdeckt: Mein Kona Jake während einer Pause im Abendrot. 






Schön war's.


----------



## raumtraum (9. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der brooks sattel ist für das kind? Hält das?



Der Sattel hält übrigens wie angeschweißt (was ich auch beinahe getan hätte). Das noble Gestühl lädt jedoch eher zum Sitzen als zum selber fahren ein 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thingswheeldan/8169296057/

Grüße aus Berlin
Daniel


----------



## Rommos (9. November 2012)

Servus Daniel

da finden sich ja wunderschöne Aufnahmen in deinem flickr-Album 

Das macht richtig Lust aufs Schrauben und Fotografieren - allerdings auf einem anderen Niveau 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2012)

Wirklich cooles Rad, wer braucht da noch ein Hooligan?

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke hier ein geniales Bild von dir. Wenn dus hier nicht haben willst sag bescheid:


----------



## Spearmint730 (12. November 2012)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Stadtfeile



Richtig Cooles Ding 

Der Sattel könnte noch schwarz sein. 
i-tüpfelchen wäre dann noch ein Dynamo und B&M vo/hi


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Richtig Cooles Ding
> 
> Der Sattel könnte noch schwarz sein.


Oder die Griffe braun


----------



## MCTryal (12. November 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder die Griffe braun



Gibt es, wie die ganze Diamant Pallatte leicht geändert bei Villiger. Das find ich das fast noch ein bischen schärfer...
Holzgriffe, Brooks Satel, Felgenbremsen und Lampe.

KLICK

Im Blog gibts übrigens noch mehr Bilder^^


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2012)

Naja Griffe wechseln ist zum Glück kein Hexenwerk


----------



## Pan Tau (16. November 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thingswheeldan/8169296057/



Hallo Daniel,

da sind ja ein paar tolle Fotos von einem Kinderbike dabei - hast Du nicht Lust, die auch mal im entsprechenden Unterforum zu posten?

Mit einem herzlichen Gruß - ebenfalls aus Berlin,
Pan Tau


----------



## raumtraum (20. November 2012)

Danke Pan Tau und schön dass es Dir gefällt. Dann geh ich mal rüber zu den Kinderrädern.
Grüße nach Pankow,
Daniel


----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2012)




----------



## raumtraum (22. November 2012)

@ONE78: Der gelbe Engel ist Klasse, mit den Sattelstreben / Monostay und der eleganten Gabel ganz mein Geschmack!
Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2012)

andere seite:


----------



## Rommos (22. November 2012)

Geniales Rad 

Bremse passend 
und DI ?

P.S. vielelicht kannst du vorne den Abgang der Bremsleitung am Sattel etwas nach vorne drehen, dann gehts harmonischer in die Gabel...


----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2012)

ja DI,
und der bremsabgang(und adapter) vorn ist mir auch ein dorn im auge, aber drehen lässt sich da nichts.


----------



## Rommos (22. November 2012)

Hi

jetzt seh ichs auch, sorry.

Aber echt toll geworden, krasse Überhöhung hast du da 

Di ist schön unauffällig, ist der Akku unterm/hinter dem Tretlager?

Gruß


----------



## one.nomad (22. November 2012)

Wirklich ein Bomenrad. Und die DI Lösung ist auch ne feine Sache. Gibt's einen Grund, warum du die "alten" Maguras verbaut hast?

Denn Kommentar zur Überhöhung von @Rommos find ich lustig, ich schein einer der Leute zu sein, die da extrem unterwegs sind, weil mir deine Überhöhung nicht so arg krass vorkommt. Wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich nur komisch.


----------



## Rommos (22. November 2012)

Hi

Na ja, durch den Lenker nach unten sind die Griffe auf Oberrohrhöhe. Ich find das ja sehr cool, aber ich könnte das max. 15min aushalten 

Das Rad ist ech eine Granate 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2012)

die überhöhung is für mich auch noch moderat (>1,9m mit recht langen armen und beinen). is halt ein kompromiss, da ich keinen dropbar wollte/konnte (is ja auch hauptsächlich nen stadtrad). nen flatbar war mir widerrum zu hoch (lange gabel und langes steuerrohr) und dropbar eben nur ohne hydros...

der vorgänger war da recht ähnlich:


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2012)

@ONE78: Geil! 'nuff said


----------



## -paul- (2. Dezember 2012)

schönes Bike, aber steh grad aufm Schlauch,
was bitte ist ein DI?


----------



## ONE78 (3. Dezember 2012)

DI2


----------



## -paul- (5. Dezember 2012)

ahso, danke.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Dezember 2012)

Stadtrad meiner Holden


----------



## goodie (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, da ich gerade noch aufs leckere Weihnachtsessen warte, nutze ich die Gelegenheit euch mal mein Alltagsrad und mein neues Crossrad zeigen. Das Alltagsrad war ursprünglich mal ein Diamondback Mountainbike mit Deore LX Ausstattung. Hat sich etwas verändert (war auch mal blau).

Bin eigentlich absoluter Stahlfan. Im Frühjahr kommt mein absoluter Traum. Ein Hardo Wagner Trekkingrad in 28 Zoll und den Ausfallenden vom Tracer (sehen aus wie die alten Breezer), komplette Deore XT Ausstattung, Tubus usw. Für schlechtes Wetter musste trotzdem ein Crossrad mit Alurahmen her. Da die Auswahl nicht so gross ist, wenn eine HS 33 verbaut werden soll, ist die Entscheidung auf einen Müsing X Lite Rahmen gefallen. Ist ein X-Lite, auch wenn nur "Lite" auf dem Oberrohr steht.








Das Alltagsrad hat folgende Ausstattung:

Rahmen + Gabel: Diamondback Double Butted, hohlraumversiegelt
Bremse:             Magura HS 11 (2007er Modell), mit Booster (auf dem Bild fehlt der hintere)
Felgen:              Rigida Sputnik (extrem stabil+36 Loch), vorne 2mm und hinten 2/2,34 DT Speichen, Deore Naben

Gepäckträger:     Racktime Standit
Beleuchtung:      Busch + Müller Scheinwerfer (wird irgendwann noch ausgetauscht), Toplight Rücklicht, Axa Dynamo (echt gut - kein Nabendynamo wegen Klaugefahr), vorne und hinten Standlicht
Ständer:            Hebie
Sattel:              Velo (wird irgendwann gegen Velo Pronto SL Z1 getauscht)
Sattelstütze:      Ritchey 26,8 (neue schwarze liegt schon in der Schublade)
Vorbau:             Extreme Vorbau von Rose (liegt auf Ritchey Pro Niveau)
Lenker:              Truvativ Husselfelt - extrem stabil
Pedale:              VP 196, günstig und gut, nur 250 Gramm schwer, Crmo Achse, Industrielager
Flaschenhalter:   Elite
Reifen:              Continental Touring Plus in 16x1,75, sehr pannensicher, aber durch die Plus Einlage nicht so schön zu fahren wie ein Schwalbe Mondial, wird im Frühjahr (dann hat er es eh hinter sich) gegen ein Mondial getauscht.

Die restliche Ausstattung bis auf Umwerfer (STX) ist eine komplette Deore 9-fach. Incl. der neuen Schalthebel, Shadow Schaltwerk, Hollowtech II Kurbel und einem HG61 Ritzelpaket ( besser als das 50er).













Das Müsing Crossrad hat folgende Ausstattung:

Rahmen:                     Twinroad X Lite (wiegt bei Rahmenhöhe 52 etwa 1480 Gramm - meiner ist ein 49er), schwarz eloxiert
Steuersatz:                 Acros, CNC, top Teil 
Gabel:                        Suntour NCX E mit Lock Out, Luftfedergabel
Flaschenhalter:            Spezialiced in rot
Ausstattung:               komplette 2013er 30 Gang Deore LX
Bremsen:                    HS 33
Sattel:                       Ritchey Comp
Vorbau:                      Müsing
Lenker:                       Müsing
Sattelstütze:               Müsing
Felgen:                       Mavic A 319 geöst
Reifen:                       Schwalbe Mondial
Pedale:                       VP 196
Griffe:                        Ritchey

Die Basis des Rades ist wegen dem Rahmen, Gabel, Deore LX Ausstattung, HS 33, Mavic A 319 Felgen und des Acros Steuersatzes schon sehr gut. So Teile wie Sattel/Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker werden nach und nach noch ausgetauscht.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (24. Dezember 2012)

So, dann mal mein Altags Fortbewegungsmittel. Da meine Frau das Auto nutzt bliben mir nur meine Räder. mit dem Cube mach ich eigentlich alles. Einkaufen, Täglich zur Arbeit und wie hier zu sehen Christbaumständer transportieren.

Verändert wurde eigentlich nur der Sattel SQLab 612, Schutzbleche SKS Bluemels, Sattelstütze Ritchey Comp irgendwas, Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Surpreme wurden gegen die Klassisch Racing Ralph getauscht. Die erstaunlich griffig sind auf Schnee, hatte mich etwas überrascht.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Dezember 2012)

Sodele, heute vor der Spätschicht hab ich das gute Wetter doch mal genutzt: 














Ist quasi das Speedhub-Hardtail mit einer Starrgabel und Schwalbe BigApple 26x2.35 - fährt sich erstaunlich gut und ist der komplette Gegenentwurf zum Fully... 

Nur die Gabel neigt zum Einklappen, also in Schräglage lenkt sie aktiv in Kurvenrichtung mit ein. Ist doch ein sehr spezielles und gewöhnungsbedürftiges Fahrverhalten. Am 60mm-Vorbau liegts nicht, das hab ich schon getestet. Man kann ziemlich zackig um die Kurven knallen, aber es nimmt schon gewaltig Schwung raus...


----------



## era (25. Dezember 2012)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> So, dann mal mein Altags Fortbewegungsmittel. Da meine Frau das Auto nutzt bliben mir nur meine Räder. mit dem Cube mach ich eigentlich alles. Einkaufen, Täglich zur Arbeit und wie hier zu sehen Christbaumständer transportieren.
> 
> Verändert wurde eigentlich nur der Sattel SQLab 612, Schutzbleche SKS Bluemels, Sattelstütze Ritchey Comp irgendwas, Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Surpreme wurden gegen die Klassisch Racing Ralph getauscht. Die erstaunlich griffig sind auf Schnee, hatte mich etwas überrascht.


DUUUDEE, check mal das sattelgestänge und montier den sattel andersrum, das gekröpfte gehört nach hinten.
schau vielleicht auch besser nach in welcher richtung du das innenlager montiert hast ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bokimava (25. Dezember 2012)

era schrieb:


> DUUUDEE, check mal das sattelgestänge und montier den sattel andersrum, das gekröpfte gehört nach hinten.
> schau vielleicht auch besser nach in welcher richtung du das innenlager montiert hast ?



Vielleicht hat er die Sattelstütze extra so montiert, damit er den Sattel weiter nach vorn bekommt?


----------



## Stoppelhopp (25. Dezember 2012)

Er war mir andersrum zu weit hinten. Bervorzuge eher eine aufrechte sitzhaltung. Mir passt das so ganz gut.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2012)

Dann wäre der Optik halber vielleicht ein Sattel ohne Setback und ein kürzerer Vorbau angebracht.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (25. Dezember 2012)

Das mag sein. Da mir der Sattel inklusive stütze von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht gestohlen wurde musste also schnell Ersatz her.  Sattel war kein Problem. Aber eine passende stütze gab es nicht. Habe in drei Läden angerufen und nur einer hatte eine passende vom Durchmesser. Somit hatte ich keine Wahl und habe diese genommen. Dabich es nicht so schlimm finde von der Optik. Lasse mehr es eben so


----------



## era (25. Dezember 2012)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Da mir der Sattel inklusive stütze von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht gestohlen wurde musste also schnell Ersatz her.  Sattel war kein Problem. Aber eine passende stütze gab es nicht. Habe in drei Läden angerufen und nur einer hatte eine passende vom Durchmesser. Somit hatte ich keine Wahl und habe diese genommen. Dabich es nicht so schlimm finde von der Optik. Lasse mehr es eben so


Achso, ich wollte dir nur bescheidgeben, es hätte ja sein können daß du es nicht gewußt hättest..
Vielleicht vorne noch einen Nabendynamo montieren damit daß Fahrrad auch verkehrwürdig ist nach Stvzo ?
Und halt komplettes leuchtsystem anbringen.
Wenn dir der Sattel gestohlen worden ist, hätte es wohl sein können daß schnellspanner die sattelstütze gesichert hatten


----------



## Stoppelhopp (25. Dezember 2012)

era schrieb:


> Achso, ich wollte dir nur bescheidgeben, es hätte ja sein können daß du es nicht gewußt hättest..
> Vielleicht vorne noch einen Nabendynamo montieren damit daß Fahrrad auch verkehrwürdig ist nach Stvzo ?
> Und halt komplettes leuchtsystem anbringen.
> Wenn dir der Sattel gestohlen worden ist, hätte es wohl sein können daß schnellspanner die sattelstütze gesichert hatten



Ja das mit dem Dynamo hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Und ja, es war ein schnellspanner. Sieht man das anhand des Schlosses


----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2012)

Was für einen durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze denn? Da gibts doch heute bei Alu praktisch nur noch 30,9 und 31,6?!


----------



## Hohemark (25. Dezember 2012)

bigjohn schrieb:


> was für einen durchmesser hat die sattelstütze denn? Da gibts doch heute bei alu praktisch nur noch 30,9 und 31,6?!


 
nö,
wie kommst du auf die Idee?


----------



## era (25. Dezember 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was für einen durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze denn? Da gibts doch heute bei Alu praktisch nur noch 30,9 und 31,6?!


hab am focus 27,2 mm
hatte mal ein stahl mtb mit hinterradfederung, naja, es war keine richtige federung, und vorne ging es mit der zeit, auch bergab mit der federgabel..
das "ding" war sicher 3,5 kg schwer. 
hatte eine sattelstütze von 25,4 mm 
glaub das war früher so gebräuchlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhopp (26. Dezember 2012)

Weise nicht mehr welcher Durchmesser. Aber wohl nicht so gängig, da es wigwntlich schon schwer war eine zu bekommen. Oder die Läden waren nicht so gut sortiert (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann).  Das grundmodel von dem bike ist eine cube cross mod. 2007 vielleicht weiß ja jemand was da für ne stütze reingeht. Ich weiß es nicht mehr dafür habe ich zu wenig Ahnung.


----------



## F4B1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Mich würde das da schon sehr wundern, wenn das kein Standardmaß wäre. 27,2 hat ich beispielsweise schon vor 10 Jahren.

Kleiner Tipp: Markierung mit Bleistift an der Sattelstütze (damit man nicht groß ausmessen muss hinterher), rausnehmen und gucken was drauf steht. Auf den meisten findet man das Maß.


----------



## ArSt (26. Dezember 2012)

Der Jonas hat schon recht: Cube verwendete bis 2004 den Durchmesser 30,8 und hat irgendwann auf 31,6 umgestellt (siehe auch hier: http://www.cube.eu/tour/cross-road/sl-cross-pro/). Das sind die heutigen Standardmaße für Alu-Sattelstützen!
Einige wenige verwenden aus Komfortgründen heute noch das alte Maß 27,2. Das gibt es mindestens seit mitte der 80er Jahre!

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## F4B1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann wäre eventuell eine Reduzierhülse auf 27,2 sinnvoll.


----------



## era (26. Dezember 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Der Jonas hat schon recht: Cube verwendete bis 2004 den Durchmesser 30,8 und hat irgendwann auf 31,6 umgestellt (siehe auch hier: http://www.cube.eu/tour/cross-road/sl-cross-pro/). Das sind die heutigen Standardmaße für Alu-Sattelstützen!
> Einige wenige verwenden aus Komfortgründen heute noch das alte Maß 27,2. Das gibt es mindestens seit mitte der 80er Jahre!
> 
> Es grüßt Euch Armin!


Es könnte auch sein daß es bei der Sattelstütze 30,9 mm sind.
http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr....html&XTCsid=1172902bd70baaa16d0966161822310e
ich glaube daß sein cube rahmen 30,9 benötigt, oder gab es da nicht einige rahmen mit 30,9 mm ?`


----------



## ArSt (26. Dezember 2012)

30,8 ist das gebräuchlichere Maß, 30,9 gibt es natürlich aber auch.
Hier eine schöne Tabelle für Sattelstützenmaße: http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Sattelst%C3%BCtzenma%C3%9Fe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2012)

Na wenigstens der Armin weiß, was ich mein  27,2 wird ja heut meistens noch bei Stahlrahmen verwendet.
Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte: ein Radhändler sollte mindestens ein Modell in 31,6 und 27,2 vorrätig haben.


----------



## nepo (26. Dezember 2012)

Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es da heute überhaupt noch zu Dinskussionen bzw. Problemen kommen kann.
Kenne das bisher nur von meinem 95er Marin. Die 27,0 Sattelstütze war echt schwer aufzutreiben. 27,2 gingen zwar mit Gewalt auch rein, Verstellen oder Rausnehmen waren aber kaum möglich.


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (30. Dezember 2012)

Und da ist mein Winterprojekt leider schon fertig.

Grundgerüst ist ein extrem Preiswerter Steppenwolf TAO FS Rahmen, diesmal in der 2011 Fassung. 90% der Anbauteile sind von einem alten Trekkingrad abgebaut, wobei die Teile max. zwei Jahre alt und so gut wie gar nicht gefahren wurden.

Eventuell steht noch eine Erweiterung in Form eines Gepäckträgers an. Die Rücklampe wird übrigens bei Gelegenheit ausgetauscht.


----------



## era (31. Dezember 2012)

Die LX  Kurbel ist nicht zu empfehlen.
hab sie selber an einen fahrrad das ich zur zeit nicht benutze, weil das innenlager knarzt


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (31. Dezember 2012)

Nabbend. Sofern das an meine Adresse ging. Was hätte denn die Kurbel mit dem Innenlager zu tun  Abgesehen davon ist es wie schon drauf steht eine DEORE Kurbel, also noch eine Nummer kleiner 

Meine vermutung ist das Du eins von denen (UN 52/53/54) verbaut hast  ?

Solltest Du gegen ein BB-UN55 austauschen! Die Kunststofflagerschale wurde bei dieser gegen eine aus Metall getauscht. Keine Ahnung was sich Shimano damals dabei gedacht hat.

Die Kurbel als solche ist für "normale" Touren/Trekking Fahrer mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## era (31. Dezember 2012)

ist das denn nicht die deore lx ?




oder täusch ich mich ?
jedenfalls sollen die hollowtech[octalink] innenlager mehr probleme bereiten als vierkant


----------



## F4B1 (31. Dezember 2012)

era schrieb:


> jedenfalls sollen die hollowtech[octalink] innenlager mehr probleme bereiten als vierkant


Kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen, dass Octalink problematischer ist. Hab jetzt schon zwei aus Winterrädern ausgebaut, Lager laufen noch wunderbar. Eins steckt in meinen GT und wurd durch mich 0,1t Fahrer mit ordentlich Kraft in den Beinen bewegt. Nach über einen Jahr noch kein Problem, vorher 5 Jahre bei jemanden mit hoher Trittfrequenz draufgehabt.

Verwechselst du das vllt. mit Hollowtech 2? Die sind tatsächlich deutlich weniger haltbar.


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (31. Dezember 2012)

@era: Du täuschst Dich.







Kann außerdem der Aussage von F4B1 insoweit zustimmen das Octalink nicht problematischer ist als ein vierkant Lager. 

Interessant aber die Aussage das Hollowtech II weniger Haltbar sein soll. In meinem Tao FS ist ein solches verbaut. Ich bin erst 272KM gefahren von daher fehlt mir die Langzeit Erfahrung. Aber wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte wäre es natürlich schade.

In meinem Tycoon CR hatte ich ein Vierkant Lager verbaut, dieses hatte gut 1 1/2 Jahre gehalten bzw. knapp an die 6000 km.

Sollte ich mit dem HII in diese Region kommen wäre es für mich OK.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Dezember 2012)

Also die Hollowtech II von Shimano sind so ziemlich die unauffälligsten Lager, die ich bisher so fahren durfte! 


Das Steppenwolf ist ja voll ausgestattet! Weißt du, was es so auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja, "voll" ausgestattet ist das erste der beiden.  






Wegen dem Gewicht, das hier hab ich nicht gewogen. Kann ich aber mal nachholen würde mich auch interessieren. Das erste hatte ich mal gewogen weil hier schonmal jemand nach fragte. Kanns aber grad nicht finden. Es relativ schwer, wurde aber auch ne menge dran verbaut. Siehe Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (31. Dezember 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Also die Hollowtech II von Shimano sind so ziemlich die unauffälligsten Lager, die ich bisher so fahren durfte!


Hängt auch von ab wie die Teile belastet werden.
Probleme haben die voralldingen mit schweren, kräftigen Fahrern. Wenn ein Innenlager nach gerade mal 1000km Straße anfängt zu knarzen finde ich das nicht so berauschend. Zumal selbst die billigen Kinex Vierkantlager bei mir am Crosser im Geländeeinsatz min. 2000km halten (auch 4000 hatte ich mal, extreme Schwankungen drin).
Weiss aber nicht ob Shimano den Kram mittlerweile verbessert haben. Beziehe mich da auf auf die Roadlager von 2007-2010.

Allerdings habe ich in meinen aktuellen Aufbauthread den Hinweis bekommen, dass der Kram wohl noch immer nicht an Octalink ran kommt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, mit viel Gewicht kann ich leider nicht dienen (73kg fahrfertig) - davon kann die unterschiedliche Erfahrung natürlich abhängen!

Soweit ich weiß, unterscheiden sich die Road- und Mountain-Varianten lediglich durch minimal unterschiedlich lange Gewinde (und Hülsen). 
Lagertechnisch sollten die identisch sein.


 @Der_Steppenwolf: "Voll ausgestattet" bezog sich auf die Federung vorn UND hinten sowie auf das stattliche Bügelschloss. Da habe ich großzügig über das Fehlen eines Gepäckträgers hinweg gesehen. 
Ich würde mir da wohl beim in den Keller tragen einen Bruch holen...


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (31. Dezember 2012)

Achsoooo. Als schmerzvoller Erfahrung (geklautes Steppenwolf Tycoon CR) bekommt jedes Rad wo ich meine Finger im Spiel habe dieses Schloss verpasst. Ist zwar schwer wie Hund aber dauerhaft Testsieger.


----------



## Steeldonkey (31. Dezember 2012)

also bei meinem gxp lager hat sich nach ca. 1500-2000 km straße auch schon ein knarzen eingestellt und wenn ich runterschaue, sehe ich auch deutlich, das die kurbel schon zu doll "eiert".... 2000km finde ich schon etwas wenig, wenn ich ehrlich bin!


----------



## era (31. Dezember 2012)

Der_Steppenwolf schrieb:


> @_era_: Du täuschst Dich.


okay das müßte eine aus dem gleichen jahr sein wie meine fc m 480
hab sie allerdings ohne kettenschutz mal über ebay ergattert.
sieht echt gut aus.
die deore gefielen mir relativ gut als kurbeln, es muß ja nicht immer unsichtbar tech 2 sein
sieht fast schon zum verwechseln ähnlich aus wie eine deore lx ein paar jahre zuvor ..


----------



## era (31. Dezember 2012)

mal ein paar bilder von dem focus


----------



## era (1. Januar 2013)

focus black knight
ist echt schick oder ?...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Willst Du uns mit den Bildern zeigen wie schlecht das Bike gepflegt ist?


----------



## era (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Willst Du uns mit den Bildern zeigen wie schlecht das Bike gepflegt ist?


so schlimm ist es aber nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (1. Januar 2013)

era schrieb:


> so schlimm ist es aber nicht..



Ha ha - das Teil schaut auf den Photos aus wie edler Kernschrott: netter Markenname, dafür ausgelutscht und gefahren bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr - so gut wie gar keine Pflege im Betriebszustand bekommen. 

Schätze das sind so gut wie alle Lager Überholungsbedürftig (oder gar erneuern?) - Kette ist ein klassisches Beispiel für fast gar keine Pflege: immer nur brav neues Kettenschmiermittel drauf gekippt - und sich nach schlappen (geschätzten) 4000km wundern das der Antrieb knackt beim treten, schalten und insgesamt auffällig ist. 

Hier sollte erstmal ordentlich gewaschen werden, dann die Lager kontrollieren und mit neuer Kette, Ritzelpaket (und wahrscheinlich auch Kettenblätter) der Antrieb wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. 

Schade ums Radl - wäre in gepflegterem Zustand ein nettes Stadtradl das zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichten könnte....


----------



## era (1. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Ha ha - das Teil schaut auf den Photos aus wie edler Kernschrott: netter Markenname, dafür ausgelutscht und gefahren bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr - so gut wie gar keine Pflege im Betriebszustand bekommen.
> 
> Schätze das sind so gut wie alle Lager Überholungsbedürftig (oder gar erneuern?) - Kette ist ein klassisches Beispiel für fast gar keine Pflege: immer nur brav neues Kettenschmiermittel drauf gekippt - und sich nach schlappen (geschätzten) 4000km wundern das der Antrieb knackt beim treten, schalten und insgesamt auffällig ist.
> 
> ...


Daß alles Worte von jemanden der nicht einmal bilder aufweisen kann und wahrscheinlich nur total falsch in der birne tickt.
Ich glaube nicht daß du lügst, nein , ich denke dein trip von gestern hat noch nachwirkungen.
Besser wäre es gewesen auszuschlafen 

Geh mal raus und schnapp frische Luft.
Du schreibst sehr emotional, gut.
Wahrscheinlich wahr es nur der Ehestreit den du über Sylvester hattest.
Besser wäre es gewesen, mein Fahrrad nicht zu beleidigen.
Vielleicht hast du auch einfach Geltungskomplexe..
So aus dem Nichts mich mit deinen Gedankenmüll zu ergießen, wie kommt´s ?
Ist es die Klimaerwärmung oder war nur der Kopf erwärmt durch zuviel (alkohol)


----------



## Steeldonkey (1. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Ha ha - das Teil schaut auf den Photos aus wie edler Kernschrott: netter Markenname, dafür ausgelutscht und gefahren bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr - so gut wie gar keine Pflege im Betriebszustand bekommen.
> 
> Schätze das sind so gut wie alle Lager Überholungsbedürftig (oder gar erneuern?) - Kette ist ein klassisches Beispiel für fast gar keine Pflege: immer nur brav neues Kettenschmiermittel drauf gekippt - und sich nach schlappen (geschätzten) 4000km wundern das der Antrieb knackt beim treten, schalten und insgesamt auffällig ist.
> 
> ...



was soll denn das? durch die bank weg falsch aufgestellte thesen. z.b. wenn ich mir das ritzelpaket auf den bildern anschaue, dann geht das noch gute 10.000km! und die kette? so sieht eine kette eben aus omg...
bis zum erbrechen gefahren ist das rad auch nicht...
es ist winter. im winter sehen fahrräder, die gefahren werden eben dreckig aus (was man bei meinem gelben rad auch sehen kann). nicht jeder holt sein rad nur bei sonnenschein raus, oder hat die zeit es nach jeder runde zu putzen.... wenn man so wie ich bis zu 16.000km im jahr fährt, dann sieht man das auch am rad. einige leute schaffen die jahreslaufleistung einiger hier im forum mitwirkenden personen, nicht mal im ganzen leben.
wenn man von tag zu tag im sauwetter zur arbeit, oder zur uni, oder sonstwo hinfährt, dann kann man nicht jeden tag, und auch nicht jedes wochenende sein rad putzen. (bei mir dauert das ca. 2-3 stunden, je nach drecklevel)
also leute, wenn ihr hier ein rad postet, nur um zu zeigen wie sauber es ist, und wie neu und teuer... dann geht zum fotografen und lasst euch bilder für euer kleines selbstbefriedigungsstudio machen!
niemand sollte hier beleidigt werden, und schon gar nicht das hier gepostete material. gepflegte objektive kritik ist immer angebracht, aber nicht so ein stuss wie von dir antique...


----------



## antique (1. Januar 2013)

Mag sein das Ihr das anders seht - ich persönlich würde bei dem Radl erstmal ne neue Kette, Ritzelpaket und Kettenblätter draufmachen. Nach spätestens 5000km sind die Ritzel hinüber - dann fängt die Kette an zu springen beim starken Antritt. 

Ich bin lieber übervorsichtig und erneuere die Kette noch bevor es zu Auffälligkeiten kommt. Und ich fahre recht viel mit meinen Rädern im Jahr, so 14 bis 18000km pro Jahr kommen schon zusammen  Und das Ganze halt möglichst mit ganz wenigen technisch bedingten Ausfällen. 

Wer einmal dank ner gerissenen Kette mit den Fortpflanzungsorganen aufs Oberrohr geknallt ist  der schaut lieber vorher nach ner neuen Kette. Mir mal vor vielen Jahren passiert - und seitdem übervorsichtig in dem Bereich. 

Geputzt wird bei mir das Radl nach dem Einsatz: grober Dreck und schlammiger Schmutz werden abgewaschen, Kette einmal mit nem Lappen abgewischt - immer bevor ich die Kette mit Schmiermittel versehe. So hats mir mal ein Rennradltechniker (von Campagnolo) auf einer Weiterbildung erzählt - ich versuche mich daran zu halten. Und wenn das Radl halt nicht geputzt werden kann - wird eben ein anderes (geputztes) Radl am nächsten Tag für die Ausfahrt genommen. 
Trotzdem verschleissen die Ketten und wollen erneuert werden. 

So ein ähnliches Focus Radl gabs auf der letzten Gerichtsvollzieherauktion für schlappe EUR 95 zu kaufen.... Wurde nicht mal verkauft weil den Bietern die Summe zu hoch erschien.


----------



## Steeldonkey (1. Januar 2013)

so gehts doch 
mir ist noch nie eine kette gerissen. normalerweise wird die kette aber auch nur schwach, wenn man falsch schaltet, dass heißt, wenn die kette zu schräg läuft. das belastet die glieder in die falsche richtung und zieht die kette langsam auseinander
das problem ist aber heutzutage auch meist das material. heute wird nur noch krempel verkauft und so ein alublatt hält eben nicht lange. meine alte rennradkurbel hält bis jetzt über 40.000 km (mir fällt grad er name der ovalen blätter nicht ein glaube biospace) und könnte theoretisch noch gefahren werden. leider ist der alurahmen nach 20 jahren doch gerissen und 8-fach systeme sind irgendwie nicht mehr so meins.
du hast natürlich recht was die pflege angeht. ich spüle meist die kette komplett mit öl durch (wd 40 reinigt ziemlich gut) wische sie dann mit einem lappen ab (dann blitzt sie wieder wie neu ) und dann kommt fett drauf.
ich persönlich finde es ja schade, dass man irgendwie im internet keine so richtig tollen schutzbleche findet. ich bin shcon länger auf der suche nach überlangen bis max 42 breiten schutzblechen. bis jetzt sind mir da nur die sks longboard aufgefallen, aber die sind nicht so richtig das was ich suche... also wenn jemand eine idee hat, immer her damit ;D
und weil das eine galerie ist:


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Ich hatte auch erst überlegt, ich ich mir nicht Gepäckträger & Lowrider von Tubus ans Rad schrauben soll, aber dann ist mir so eingefallen, daß ja auch noch der Topeak Journey ungenutzt im Keller rumdümpelt. Also hab ich den mal wieder rausgekramt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (2. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Mag sein das Ihr das anders seht - ich persönlich würde bei dem Radl erstmal ne neue Kette, Ritzelpaket und Kettenblätter draufmachen. Nach spätestens 5000km sind die Ritzel hinüber - dann fängt die Kette an zu springen beim starken Antritt.
> 
> Ich bin lieber übervorsichtig und erneuere die Kette noch bevor es zu Auffälligkeiten kommt. Und ich fahre recht viel mit meinen Rädern im Jahr, so 14 bis 18000km pro Jahr kommen schon zusammen  Und das Ganze halt möglichst mit ganz wenigen technisch bedingten Ausfällen.
> 
> ...


Mir ist mal eine Kurbel auf der rechten Seite geknackst und gebrochen.
Der Kette ging es trotz allem umständen gut, grins.. umbedingt die Kette wechseln, am besten alles rund um den rahmen.
Klingt mir nicht ganz logisch, wolltest du mit deinen Beleidigungen den Umsatz der achso armen Fahrradhändler ankurbeln ?


----------



## era (2. Januar 2013)

der aldi sattel ist recht bequem


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> so gehts doch
> mir ist noch nie eine kette gerissen. normalerweise wird die kette aber auch nur schwach, wenn man falsch schaltet, dass heißt, wenn die kette zu schräg läuft. das belastet die glieder in die falsche richtung und zieht die kette langsam auseinander
> das problem ist aber heutzutage auch meist das material. heute wird nur noch krempel verkauft und so ein alublatt hält eben nicht lange. meine alte rennradkurbel hält bis jetzt über 40.000 km (mir fällt grad er name der ovalen blätter nicht ein glaube biospace) und könnte theoretisch noch gefahren werden. leider ist der alurahmen nach 20 jahren doch gerissen und 8-fach systeme sind irgendwie nicht mehr so meins.
> du hast natürlich recht was die pflege angeht. ich spüle meist die kette komplett mit öl durch (wd 40 reinigt ziemlich gut) wische sie dann mit einem lappen ab (dann blitzt sie wieder wie neu ) und dann kommt fett drauf.
> ...



Biospace ist nicht schlecht, so was wie Star Trek mit dem Fahrrad und Bambuslatschen?

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst. Das nannte oder nennt sich Biopace.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Meine Fuhre mal bei Tageslicht:


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. Januar 2013)

ich habs durchschaut, du hast zwei HR-Schutzbleche dran oder? das ist ne gute idee!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Januar 2013)

Nee, die SKS Chromoplastics sind im Bereich der Streben-Halterungen identisch. Am Vorderrad ist das eine Kombo aus vorderem Schutzblech (plus Gummilappen-Verlängerung nach unten) und einem abgesägten zweiten vorderen Schutzblech, welches mir mal im Bereich der Halterung abgebrochen war... 

Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10192200#post10192200


----------



## nepo (4. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich die Probleme beim Alltagsrad bzw. Corratec meiner Freundin  nicht abgestellt bekommen habe,
gab es jetzt doch mal einen neuen  Rahmen.
Einen Fatmodul SX01 in 15 Zoll.
Zuerst sollte eine Judy Race rein, habe mich aber dann doch für eine starre Gabel entschieden.
Lieber wäre mir eine mattschwarze Starrgabel von Heli-Bikes gewesen.
(Ja, MIR... ihr wäre das alles eigentlich egal )
Die Surly lag aber gerade beim Händler auf dem Tisch und kostet bei nahezu gleichem Gewicht nen 100er weniger.

Eigentlich ist der Rahmen ja zu hübsch für ein Alltagsrad mit  Hinterbauständer.
Es gab nur auf die Schnelle nichts günstigeres bzw.  besseres.





Schön ist die Surly ja nicht! Allein schon weil ne Stahlgabel optisch nicht zu einem Alurahmen passt.
Außerdem ist die Gabelkrone so schlank gehalten ist, dass sie optisch noch höher wirkt.
Hat aber trotzdem nur eine Einbauhöhe von 453 mm.
Einfach mal mit der Gabelkrone von Manuels Starrgabel vergleichen.

Einiges konnte doch vom alten Rad übernommen werden.
Insgesamt stecken so für ca. 230 Euro Neuteile drin.





Das Gewicht ist echt ok, wenn man die Schwalbe Landcruiser mit 900 g pro Stück und den Ständer (400 g) berücksichtigt.
Das Corratec HT in S kam OHNE Ständer schon auf ca 14,5 Kg





Das nackerte Rahmengewicht ohne Schaltauge (14 g):






Was ich gerne noch ändern würde:


 V-Brakes Shimano BR-T660
Procraft Pro Top Käfigpedale (260 g / Paar)
Michelin Country Dry² 2,0" Draht (560 g / Stck.)
Schwalbe SV 14 Extra Light (130 g / Stck.)
 Sie wünscht sich leider noch Schutzbleche. Werden wohl Procraft Rainbow MTB 55 werden.
Ne Herausforderung wird die Befestigung an der Gabelkrone, wegen dem Abstand zum Reifen.
Und am Hinterbau fehlen genau die Ösen für die Streben. Alle anderen Löcher sind da.
Dafür werde ich wohl die Schellen von Cateye nehmen.


----------



## Pfalzgott (4. Januar 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Probleme beim Alltagsrad bzw. Corratec meiner Freundin  nicht abgestellt bekommen habe,
> gab es jetzt doch mal einen neuen  Rahmen.



Was hattest Du/Corratec für ein Problem?


----------



## nepo (4. Januar 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Was hattest Du/Corratec für ein Problem?




Ach das waren ein paar Sachen. Das Rad stand ja auch mehrere Jahre im Freien nur unter einem Vordach. Die Basis bei diesem Rad war ohnehin schon bescheiden und darunter hat es noch mehr gelitten.
Fast alles konnte ich beheben. Aber bei dem Knacken war ich letztendlich überfordert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518220

Damals hab ich eigentlich schon resigniert. Das letzte war der Tipp mit dem Steuersatz und evtl. der Gabel.
Nachdem ich kürzlich die Judy für nen günstigen Kurs bekommen habe, bin ich damit samt Fahrrad zu meinem Händler des Vertrausens um auch wirklich den passenden Steuersatz zu kaufen und gleich den Gabelkonus aufgeschlagen zu bekommen.
Die haben sich die Sache nochmal angeschaut und meinten, es käme GANZ SICHER nicht aus dem Steuerohrbereich. Also hab ich doch nochmal ne Kurbel mit HTII Lager (lag noch im Keller und ist jetzt an dem Fatmodulrahmen) ausprobiert. Immer noch Knacken. Da sind mir alle Gäule durchgegangen und ich hab das Ding in einer halben Stunde komplett geschlachtet.
Nachdem ich dann mal den Rahmen und die Gabel auf der Waage hatte, war ich heilfroh über diese Entscheidung.

Ich lad´s auch gleich mal hoch, weil mir das sonst keiner glaubt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Januar 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Einfach mal mit der Gabelkrone von Manuels Starrgabel vergleichen.



Sie passt zwar auch net 100% perfekt, aber der kleine Rand fällt von weitem kaum auf... 





Der Kopfdurchmesser ist mit 50mm angegeben: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24153_Alu-MTB-Gabel-.html


Gewichte: Also 2,2kg für nen Hardtailrahmen und 2,8kg für diese Federgabel ist schon echt starker Tobak...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (4. Januar 2013)

Ach was das sieht doch keiner. Die Vortriebgabel ist echt hübsch.
Besser gefallen mir persönlich nur die Gabeln von Heli-Bikes, Transalp24, DT-Swiss oder Ritchey

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heli-Bikes-C...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item484e5e15c3

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Products/13043-26-disc%2Bvbrake/SubProducts/13043-26-disc%2Bvbrake-0001

http://www.bike24.de/p119980.html

Der Vorteil bei der von Vortrieb ist, dass sie den Raum zum Reifen ganz gut ausfüllt, wodurch sie nicht aussieht, als hätte man versehentlich ne 28er Gabel genommen. Darum ging es mir bei dem Vergleich.
(Außerdem hat sie etwas mehr als nen cm weniger Einbauhöhe, was auch nochmal ein Bisserl was ausmacht.)

Ich hab die Surly echt nur genommen, weil ich grad beim Händler war und gefragt habe, ob sie nicht eine Gabel für mich hätten.
Da grinste der eine Verkäufer, zeigte zu seinem Kollegen, der neben ihm stand.
Der war gerade dabei, die Surly von nem Kunden zurückzunehmen, bei dem sie jetzt doch nicht passt...
Da der Schaft schon ein Stück gekürzt war, hab ich sie sogar noch etwas günstiger als im Netz bekommen.
Und Stahl hat ja, anders als Alu, wenigstens noch ein winziges bisschen Eigendämpfung.

Ach ja, bei dem Gewicht vom Rahmen musste halt noch den Steuersatz abziehen. Der ist noch drin. Trotzdem noch viel zu viel. Erst recht, weil er Größe S hat!


----------



## Pfalzgott (4. Januar 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich lad´s auch gleich mal hoch, weil mir das sonst keiner glaubt.



Das ist heftig!!!


----------



## nepo (4. Januar 2013)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Das ist heftig!!!



Nicht nur das. Das könnte ich mit noch ein paar Teilen weiterführen.

Darf ich vorstellen? Der wahrscheinlich einzige downhilltaugliche Variovorbau der Welt:


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Januar 2013)

Bohaha Alter, das kann doch ins Kuriositätenkabinett!  
Was hat dann erst das ganze Rad gewogen? 18kg? 

Zum Vergleich: Mein TA24 Team SL in S (15") wiegt 1700g mit dem Acros-Steuersatz...


----------



## ArSt (4. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die hier gut, ist warscheinlich vom selben Hersteller wie die von Dir gezeigten: http://www.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=198&
Große Auswahl: http://www.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&t=2&c=43&

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## nepo (4. Januar 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Was hat dann erst das ganze Rad gewogen? 18kg?



Leider hab ich vor lauter Frust vergessen, vorher Bilder zu machen und es mal zu wiegen.
Ich hab das mal hochgerechnet mit dem jetzigen Rahmen und den Teilen, wo ich die Gewichtsunterschiede kenne und bin auf ca. 14,5 Kilo gekommen.
Eigentlich müsste es ja fast mehr sein. 

Btw: du fährst Größe S??? Wie groß bzw. klein bist du denn?

Armin, da sind ein paar hübsche Gabeln dabei. Für das Projekt halt alle zu teuer. Wie auch die, die ich oben verlinkt habe. Sollte ja eigentlich ein Rad werden, das man mal draußen abstellen kann. Ihr Access WLS SL, das ich ihr letztes Jahr geschenkt habe, traut sie sich nicht vor einem Einkaufszentrum abzustellen. Leider hat sie bei dem jetzt auch schon wieder sorgen. Vor allem, weil ICH es ja SELBER nur für SIE "zusammengebaut" habe.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Januar 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Btw: du fährst Größe S??? Wie groß bzw. klein bist du denn?



Ein 172cm Kampfzwerg mit Nicht-Bundesdurchschnittsmaßen...


----------



## ArSt (4. Januar 2013)

Du hast natÃ¼rlich recht!
Ich stand 2010 vor der selben Entscheidung, hab dann eine Steinbach-Alugabel genommen: Ist nicht so teuer, ist recht leicht und sieht auch nicht so "mager" aus.
http://www.steinbach-bike.com/index.php?page=gabel Die hat damals in schwarz 99â¬ gekostet.


----------



## Schmu (8. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Trekking/Cross/Reise-Do-it-all Rad:

Auf Basis eines Bergamont Helix 7.2  (steht übrigens zum Verkauf (siehe meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (8. Januar 2013)

zu schade daß du es verkaufen möchtest
gefällt mir sehr gut (bis auf die fehlende nabendynamo lichtanlage.)
die würd ich dranmontieren


----------



## Schmu (8. Januar 2013)

Danke, find es auch sehr gelungen. Macht auch großen Spaß damit zu fahren.
Hab nur leider zu viele Räder und da dieses aus Zeitgründen (Familie, Triathlon, Marathon usw) kaum bzw gar nicht genutzt wird muss es leider als erstes gehen.(wenn ich natürlich n paar Taler zu viel über hätte würde ich es natürlich behalten)


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (13. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Mein Neues, hauptsächlich für den täglichen Arbeitsweg - 2x 9km. Mal sehen wie sich der Riemen schlägt. Die ersten 50km haben jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.
Schönen Rest-Sonntag noch
Lars




Foto von mufaji auf Flickr




Foto-1 von mufaji auf Flickr


----------



## Rommos (13. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß damit, finde Riemen sehr cool 

Aber wer hat denn diese "dezente" Beilagscheibe an der Schutzblechstrebe verbrochen 

Gruß


----------



## ArSt (13. Januar 2013)

In dieser Größe heißt diese dezente Scheibe nicht mehr Beilagscheibe, sonder Kotflügel-Unterlegscheibe.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (13. Januar 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, finde Riemen sehr cool
> 
> Aber wer hat denn diese "dezente" Beilagscheibe an der Schutzblechstrebe verbrochen
> 
> Gruß



War direkt der Händler, wo ich es gekauft habe. Werde sie im Sommer eh mal abnehmen, vielleicht lässt es sich beim wieder anbringen schöner lösen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (13. Januar 2013)

Meckert mal nicht so viel.
hauptsache es hält !!!!


----------



## F4B1 (14. Januar 2013)

era schrieb:


> Meckert mal nicht so viel.
> hauptsache es hält !!!!


Das würde ich bei mir, wenn ich selbst schraube, ja noch für kurze Zeit tollerieren. Mehr aber auch nicht.

Als Händler sollte man schon eine passende Schraube nehmen, so ist das für den eigentlich keine Werbung.


----------



## era (14. Januar 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Das würde ich bei mir, wenn ich selbst schraube, ja noch für kurze Zeit tollerieren. Mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> Als Händler sollte man schon eine passende Schraube nehmen, so ist das für den eigentlich keine Werbung.


function before style 
diese dicke scheibe wird vllt nicht ohne grund gewählt worden sein.


----------



## F4B1 (14. Januar 2013)

Form follows function, so seh ich das prinzipiell auch.
Abgesehen von "Schraube zu lang" sehe ich hier aber keinen Grund für die wirklich riesige Unterlegscheibe. Und das ist halt Pfusch, auch wenns prinzipiell funktioniert.


----------



## era (14. Januar 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Form follows function, so seh ich das prinzipiell auch.
> Abgesehen von "Schraube zu lang" sehe ich hier aber keinen Grund für die wirklich riesige Unterlegscheibe. Und das ist halt Pfusch, auch wenns prinzipiell funktioniert.


Diese riesige Unterlegscheibe stabilisiert den empfindlichen riemenantrieb..


----------



## nepo (18. Januar 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Was ich gerne noch ändern würde:
> 
> 
> V-Brakes Shimano BR-T660
> ...



Gesagt, getan



 

 





 



Details im Album

Ohne Schutzbleche hätte es mir direkt gefallen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2013)

Bitte nicht hauen, aber mir gefällt das Rad aufgrund des kleinen Rahmens in Kombination mit den Schutzblechen besser. 

Je nach dem, was sie in der Stadt so damit anstellt, könnte man vorn noch über die Erleichterung der Kurbel um 2 Blätter nachdenken, wenn es die Hügel erlauben. 

Sieht wirklich solide aus!


----------



## era (18. Januar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bitte nicht hauen, aber mir gefällt das Rad aufgrund des kleinen Rahmens in Kombination mit den Schutzblechen besser.
> 
> Je nach dem, was sie in der Stadt so damit anstellt, könnte man vorn noch über die Erleichterung der Kurbel um 2 Blätter nachdenken, wenn es die Hügel erlauben.


Never touch the running bike.
Die gabel sieht für mich etwas undersized aus wenn man sich das steuerrohr anschaut.
aber hat er schön gemacht mit den schutzblechen die normalerweise nicht halten würden weil der rahmen dafür keine befestigung aufweißt.


----------



## nepo (18. Januar 2013)

Bzgl. der Gabel hab ich mich ja oben schon ausreichend ausgelassen.

Die Kurbel auf SSP umzubauen wäre gar nicht mal so abwegig. Die ist eh recht "schaltfaul". Ich hab aber keine Lust, extra nen passenden Umwerfer gekauft zu haben und jetzt doch auf ein Kettenblatt umzubauen. ;-)


----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (22. Januar 2013)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Trekking/Cross/Reise-Do-it-all Rad:
> 
> Auf Basis eines Bergamont Helix 7.2  (steht übrigens zum Verkauf (siehe meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen)



Nabbend, sag welche Gabel hast Du verbaut ??? Soweit ich sehn kann ist diese Matt und Disc only. Auch haben will. Bitte Infos wenn Du hast. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (22. Januar 2013)

Ist ne suntour ncx. Wurde denk ich mal speziell für Bergamont in dieser Ausführung produziert. Mehr weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## era (23. Januar 2013)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ist ne suntour ncx. Wurde denk ich mal speziell für Bergamont in dieser Ausführung produziert. Mehr weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Bergamont gefällt mir sehr gut..


----------



## nepo (23. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Rad von guckmalhier musste ich irgendwie wieder an dieses hier  denken. Ich finde die Farbkombi so hübsch, dass ich es hier im Thread  immer wieder raussuche. Wie geht es dem Contoura mittlerweile?
Bilder?



spiky76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann möchte ich auch mal meine Neuerwerbung vorstellen:
> 
> ...


----------



## spiky76 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
danke für die Blumen. 
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich dieses von meinen bisherigen Rädern am schönsten fand.
Allerdings haben wir uns schon nach ein paar Monaten wieder getrennt und ich habe mir stattdessen ein Rennrad gekauft.

Grund: Die Truppe, der ich mich zum Radfahren angeschlossen habe, fährt ausschließlich Rennrad und dafür war es dann einfach doch zu langsam.
Als alltagstaugliches Rad mit Gepäckträger und Co. wollte ich es dann nicht verschandeln, denn dafür habe ich ein geeigneteres Trekkingrad.

Das was mich technisch gestört hat, waren zum einen die schlappen Scheibenbremsen, die meine 95kg nicht gut zum Stehen gebracht haben (am MTB habe ich die AVID Elixir R und hatte wohl falsche Erwartungen) und die Alfine 2 x 8, die unglaublich unharmonisch abgestuft war. Auf lange Strecke mit unterschiedlichen Profilen duch Gangwechsel die Trittfrequenz halten war praktisch unmöglich.

Der Rahmen, die Optik und der Rest (insb. auch die Schwalbe Reifen) waren über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Unterm Strich hätte wohl eine 105er Gruppe mit kräftigen V-Brakes besser gepasst.


----------



## olleg69 (2. Februar 2013)

...heute gerade fertig geworden und erste kleine Runde...



 



 

Ist ein Cube Cross CLS Rahmen, der günstig bei nem Händler hing. Passt von der Oberrohrlänge nun besser als der Bulls Rahmen den ich davor hatte.

Gruß, Olli


----------



## era (2. Februar 2013)

olleg69 schrieb:


> Ist ein Cube Cross CLS Rahmen, der günstig bei nem Händler hing. Passt von der Oberrohrlänge nun besser als der Bulls Rahmen den ich davor hatte.
> 
> Gruß, Olli


griaß di..
das mit der ergonomie und länge und wie es alles zu einen menschen passt, hängt sehr von der geometrie und der zusammenstellung an.
ich zumindest finde die normalen pedale viel zu klein ..
Fahre einen Focus black night cross rahmen in 55 cm bei 185.
Aber....hab lange beine und sehe daß auf touren mir das kalkhoff eher zusagt. (eher ein trekking rad eine nummer größer)
beides sind unterschiedliche alu legierungen die sich doch spürbar unterscheiden.
das focus fährt sich viel steifer.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2013)

Den hab ich beim Bike-Discount auch entdeckt, aber die Version ohne Cantis (sieht als wären welche dran), ist aber momentan leider nicht in 62cm verfügbar.


----------



## olleg69 (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ja das ist die als Cross titulierte Variante von Cube, da sind Canti Sockel dran. Der dort angebotene Rahmen ohne Canti Sockel ist die Touring Variante, mit etwas anderen Geo Daten, unter anderem längerem Steuerrohr und etwas kürzerem Oberrohr in selber Rahmengröße als der Cross Rahmen. Deshalb hab ich dann zur Cross Variante gegriffen um die bereits beschnittene Salsa noch unterzubringen


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2013)

Sind die Cantis abnehmbar? Könntest du vielleicht mal Detailbilder von dem Bereich machen? Von der Geometrie gefällt mir der Rahmen nämlich eigentlich besser und in meiner Größe gäbs den auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olleg69 (3. Februar 2013)

Naben, die Sockel sind abschraubbar, die beiden Aufnahmen die verbleiben stören mich nicht so, ist den leider nicht so "clean" bei Disc- only....ich hab noch schwatte Aluproppen rein geschraubt und bin für den Preis eigentlich zufrieden. Bei nem Kampfgewicht  von knapp 90+ auch recht steif und direkt fahrbar der Rahmen, macht Spaß. Bilder stell ich morgen mal dazu.

Gruß Olli


----------



## olleg69 (3. Februar 2013)

Moin, hier zwei Bilder zu den Canti-Sockeln:



 



 

Gruß,Olli


----------



## era (3. Februar 2013)

Also es ist kein cyclocross rahmen,aber es gibt auch cyclocross Rahmen die eine befestigung aufweisen.


----------



## olleg69 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo, nein Cyclo Cross sicher nicht. Bedient eher die Schublade, Fitness/Hybrid/Cross was auch immer. Ist für mich aber eine prima Alternative zu den beiden vorhandenen und auch wieder die Zugmaschine für Juniors Hänger .

Gruß,Olli


----------



## era (5. März 2013)

olleg69 schrieb:


> Hallo, nein Cyclo Cross sicher nicht. Bedient eher die Schublade, Fitness/Hybrid/Cross was auch immer. Ist für mich aber eine prima Alternative zu den beiden vorhandenen und auch wieder die Zugmaschine für Juniors Hänger .
> 
> Gruß,Olli


Ist dein Rahmen ein aktueller Cube cross rahmen  ?
Der aktuelle gefällt mir sehr gut..
Sehr modern gehalten.
Vorallem die Postmount Aufnahme hinten.
Habe nämlich das Focus in 55 cm das ich wohl lieber in 58 cm gewählt hätte..
Überleg mir so einen Cube Cross Rahmen zu holen.
Aber die Federgabeln für 28 zoller in der einstiegsklasse kann man wohl vollends vergessen.
Ich hätte gerne 80 mm Federweg wie an meinen Focus mit der Suntour Nex 4610..
Ganz ehrlich. Sie ist verglichen mit den 50 und den 63 mm gabeln deutlich steifer.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. März 2013)

so mein stadt/bahnhofs/biergarten/bierholen rad 
bj ca 1942    adlerwerke ffm  
ssp orginal kriegstropedo(ohne chrom)
länge läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (5. März 2013)

^Eisdielenrad zum posen neben all den geputzten mountainbikes die niemals im gelände waren.. höhö


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bj ca 1942    adlerwerke ffm



Irgendwie cool das Teil, hat Stil...


----------



## böser_wolf (6. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> ^Eisdielenrad zum posen neben all den geputzten mountainbikes die niemals im gelände waren.. höhö



meinst du das adler von mir ??

mal am rande das ding wird jeden tag bewegt 
von zum bahnhof bis  40-50km touren ist alles dabei
und an der eisdiele wars noch gar net


----------



## era (6. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> An der eisdiele wars noch gar net


Deine Figur wird es dir danken.. höhö..
Ja, ich hatte deines gemeint.


Ich hab auch noch so einen Cruiser von Staiger..
okay etwas neuer und aus coolen flugzeug alu gebaut von österreichischen teilzeitfachkräften die ein Beschäftigungsverhältnis bei Staiger anstreben.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. März 2013)

na da schindet meins aber mehr eindruck an der eisdiele 

vor allem bei frauen um die 65+  "so eins hat mein mann damals auch gehabt......."


----------



## era (7. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na da schindet meins aber mehr eindruck an der eisdiele
> 
> vor allem bei frauen um die 65+  "so eins hat mein mann damals auch gehabt......."


Ich mag die Geo nicht.
Die Gabel ist viel zu wackelig beim fahren.
Kurbellänge ist mir zu klein. 170 er
Das Rad ist auch nicht gerade leicht mit so Nabenschaltung.
Irgendwie scheint auch der Rahmen nicht leicht zu sein.
Und ja.. ich mag es lieber mit etwas Federung wie an meinen Focus.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> Ich mag die Geo nicht.
> Die Gabel ist viel zu wackelig beim fahren.
> Kurbellänge ist mir zu klein. 170 er
> Das Rad ist auch nicht gerade leicht mit so Nabenschaltung.
> ...



bist du sowas schon mal gefahren ?

wacklich beim fahrn durch die gabel 
ja is klar 
 mal am rande länge läuft 
nabenschaltung hat das ding auch nicht 
ssp=eingang


das das rad nicht leichtbau ist schon klar 
gebrauchsrad von 1942  
die haben sich da keine leichtbau ideen gemacht


----------



## era (7. März 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bist du sowas schon mal gefahren ?
> 
> wacklich beim fahrn durch die gabel
> ja is klar
> ...


Ich meinte eigtl mein staiger..  

Ja, sowas bin ich schonmal gefahren.. du meinst 50 er Jahre Räder..
Hatte mal eins das war schon so alt um den Dreh.
Nie benutzt da alles verostet war, incl. innenlager..


----------



## böser_wolf (7. März 2013)

aha ich hab mich schon gewundert 

wenn du sowas hast 
mach dich mal drüber   machen echt  spass die alten dinger 
und ich mein nicht das staiger


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2013)

Das Staiger sieht mir eher nach Stahl als nach Alu aus. Und ob es in Österreich geschweist wurde, ist wohl auch fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (7. März 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Staiger sieht mir eher nach Stahl als nach Alu aus. Und ob es in Österreich geschweist wurde, ist wohl auch fraglich.


Also die Schweißnähte sind fette Aluschweißnähte.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich kann dich gerne auf eine Probefahrt einladen .. 

Es wurde immerhin in Österreich entwickelt.. xD
Bin kein großer Fan von Staiger und Ktm.
Das letzte Ktm was ich hatte war aus stahl 5 gang sachs Schaltung und mir ist mal die Kurbel gebrochen.
Ich komm auch nicht wirklich klar mit 170 mm Kurbellänge. (wegen langen beinen)
Es wurde mir fast mal geklaut..


----------



## dasspice (10. März 2013)

Hallo, in 2001 gekauft und als Trekkingrad aufgebaut, war aber aufgrund der sportl. Geo nicht so toll, dann hat der Rahmen ein paar Jahre im Keller gelegen bevor ich ihn jetzt wieder aufgebaut habe. 27Gang Deore/LX/XT/HS11/50x622 Marathon XR/RH 58cm


----------



## goodie (10. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> Also die Schweißnähte sind fette Aluschweißnähte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch es ist ein recht günstiger Stahlrahmen (wahrscheinlich nicht mal Crmo). Aber halte doch mal einen Magneten dran. Das wäre das Ende aller  Vermutungen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## era (10. März 2013)

goodie schrieb:


> Ich denke auch es ist ein recht günstiger Stahlrahmen (wahrscheinlich nicht mal Crmo). Aber halte doch mal einen Magneten dran. Das wäre das Ende aller  Vermutungen. Gruß Thomas


Am Rahmen hing noch ein Aufkleber "Alu 7020" oder so.
Der ist nicht magnetisch.
Gefakte Alurahmen die in wirklichkeit Stahlrahmen mit Aluschweißnähten sind.
Es ist ein Alu Rahmen.. 
Kann ja mal ein Detailfoto machen.. xD
Es ist tatsächlich nicht mal Chrom Molybdän. Es ist viel schlimmer.. Es ist ALU.

Lg aus dem verregneten Einzugsgebiet atlantischer Strömung.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (10. März 2013)

Wie reisen mit dem R(o)ad-Train...


----------



## buller (10. März 2013)

Pornös!!


----------



## huhue (11. März 2013)

Der Nachwuchs wird sich freuen wenn er den Dreck vom Papa ins Gesicht bekommt...

Ansonsten nett...


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2013)

kinder die keinen dreck fressen werden nichts


----------



## EmDoubleU (11. März 2013)

Hi,

das fette Steuerrohr an Vadders Rad ist ja echt monströs... 

Und: Zumindest sind die Schutzbleche extrem stylisch, über den mangelnden Schutz gerade für den hinten reisenden Junior musste ich aber auch schmunzeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufschieber (11. März 2013)

der Junior hat bei schlechtem Wetter am meisten Spaß - leider zu selten - die Mama lässt uns dann nur ungern raus


----------



## huhue (11. März 2013)

Das Problem ließe sich ja relativ leicht mit einem Crud Catcher am bike des Juniors beheben! Ein Schutzblech am Hinterrad des Trailers (evtl auch nur so'n modischer bürzel...) würde sicherlich auch helfen. Spätestens wenn ihn irgendwelche Mitschüler auf den "Kackestreifen" auf dem Rücken aufmerksam machen, ist meist schluss mit lustig...

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Bergaufschieber (11. März 2013)

huhue schrieb:


> Das Problem ließe sich ja relativ leicht mit einem Crud Catcher am bike des Juniors beheben! Ein Schutzblech am Hinterrad des Trailers (evtl auch nur so'n modischer bürzel...) würde sicherlich auch helfen. Spätestens wenn ihn irgendwelche Mitschüler auf den "Kackestreifen" auf dem Rücken aufmerksam machen ist meist schluss mit lustig...
> 
> Cheers
> Daniel



werde dann zu gegebener Zeit darüber nachdenken- der Stoker ist 4 und wird in der Kita bewundert - gegen sein Gefährt kann kein SUV oder Cabrio anstinken


----------



## huhue (11. März 2013)

Sehr gut, das freut mich!

Meiner darf demnächst auf 'nem Big Dummy mitfahren (wenn der endlich geliefert wird) mal sehen was das für Reaktionen hervorruft...

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Bergaufschieber (11. März 2013)

Eine nicht unerhebliche Investition! Freue mich, dass bald noch mehr Kinder glÃ¼cklich sein werden.
Unseren Trailer gab es gebraucht fÃ¼r 10â¬.


----------



## huhue (11. März 2013)

Jepp, ist nicht billig, aaber ich kaufe nur den Rahmen, und alle alternativen passen irgendwie nicht ins Konzept. Bin allerdings auch der Meinung das die Kiste ruhig 2-300â¬ billiger sein dÃ¼rfte...

Die MÃ¶glichkeit den Junior in der Stadt auf 'nem Kindersitz zu transportieren (vor allem besser wenn er mÃ¼de wird) und gleichzeitig das Kinderbike einfach hinten zu verstauen bringt einen erheblichen Vorteil mit sich. Abgeladen kann ich mit dem Dummy im Wald problemlos auch die schmaleren Trails mitfahren, sollte also passen.

Cheers
Daniel

Edit: Trailer habe ich schon lange Ã¼berlegt, allerdings finde ich das Handling eher nicht so prall. FÃ¼r den Urlaub (B.O.B. Trailer) finde ich sowas OK, aber in der Stadt mit der stÃ¤ndigen sicherungsproblematik beim Anschliessen, wÃ¼rde mich ein Trailer nerven. Der Transport auf dem Dummy ist auch eher fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Strecken, zur Kita kann er selbst fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (22. März 2013)

Staiger


----------



## Steeldonkey (22. März 2013)

moinsen, ich habe mein schönes gemufftes nishiki nochmal etwas aufgewertet. die cantis sind ab, dafür vorn eine salsa vaya road mit 185er scheibe und hinten eine rollenbremse mit kassettennabe.
vorn soll auch noch ein b&m Luxos dran, aber da das teil 150 ocken kostet, haben ersteinmal andere sachen priorität


----------



## He-Man (23. März 2013)

Schönes Rad. Was hast du denn da für einen Lenker verbaut? Und wie kann ich mir das hinten mit der Rollenbremse vorstellen? Ich kenne die nur in Verbindung mit Nabenschaltungen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (23. März 2013)

danke,

der lenker ist ein alter comfort-stahllenker, der einfach umgedreht wurde. ähnlich dem fsa metropolis (in etwa gleiche form) den metropolis kann ich übrigens empfehlen!






und die nabe ist die einzige kassettennabe, die für rollenbremsen geeignet ist. die gibt es scheinbar auch nur in diesem onlineshop.... das wird mir bestimmt irgendwann nochmal zum verhängnis werden (ersatzteilemäßig)

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...rradnabe-Nexave-8-9-fach-36-Loch-135-mm.html?

lg paul


----------



## Steeldonkey (23. März 2013)

hier nochmal die lenkzentrale, da man das auf den anderen bildern nicht so gut sieht.





ich bin ja ein bisschen stolz auf den vorbau... echt seltenes teil... ein ebay glücksgriff


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2013)

Der FSA Metropolis ist aber zumindest ein kleines bisschen an den Mary-Bar von On One angelehnt. Wie breit baut der denn? (Der Vorbau ist echt schick  )


----------



## era (24. März 2013)

Also,Flaschenhalter haben mich beim treten immer gestört..


----------



## MUD´doc (27. März 2013)

Mein Touren-Crosser in Winter-Trimm mit einer genüsslichen Schlammpackung,
aber alles ab Oberrohr war sauber geblieben 
Der Feldweg war zu dem Zeitpunkt vereist gewesen, so dass ich neben der Straße 
fahren mußte. Das Ergebnis von knappe 500 m seitlich der Straße: 10 min grobes 
Schlammabkratzen, später 10 min mit Wasser aus der Bache den Antriebsstrang
reinigen und zu Hause halbe Stunde schrubben...


----------



## Bergaufschieber (27. März 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> der lenker ist ein alter comfort-stahllenker, der einfach umgedreht wurde. ähnlich dem fsa metropolis (in etwa gleiche form) den metropolis kann ich übrigens empfehlen!l



kann ich nur unterstreichen! tolles Röhrle!


----------



## maxissmo (28. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wozu die silbernen Teile am xlc Gepäckträger gut sind?
Die Teile haben auch bei fest angezogenen schrauben leichtes spiel und wackeln immer drum würd ich sie entfernen, möchte aber vorher wissen was ich da entferne... XLC HP hat diesbez. keine Infos

Das Rad wird nicht meins ich baue es nur auf und hab mit solchen Teilen keine erfahrung drum hoff ich hier wiedermal was zu lernen 

PS. ich weiss das Foto ist schlecht, hoffe man erkennt was ich meine!





gruss max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (28. März 2013)

Sieht mir sehr nach Ösen für einen Gepäckspanngurt aus. Alte Schule


----------



## ArSt (28. März 2013)

Die sollten eigentlich nicht wackeln. Die sind für das Einhängen eines Spanngurtes, der die Ladung zusätzlich sichern kann. Wenn ein solcher voraussichtlich nicht verwendet wird, kann man die Einhängeösen natürlich auch weg lassen.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## maxissmo (28. März 2013)

Danke euch beiden!
also doch die naheliegendste LÃ¶sung.. 
Ob lassen oder nicht Ã¼berlass ich dann dem zukÃ¼nftigen Besitzer...

Hab weiter oben gelesen dass hier jemand eine schwarze disc only gabel sucht
Ich hab diese 28" SR hier rumliegen, wÃ¤r fÃ¼r VHB 60â¬ zu haben. Wenn jemand was zur gabel wissen will einfach fragen

gruss max


----------



## Duffy71 (31. März 2013)

Mein Diamant-Sorglosrad für den Alltag. Hält sich seit Jahren Sommer wie Winter top
Gruß Frank


----------



## ophetfiets (1. April 2013)

Edelstahl Schutzblechern 
Schwalbe Marathon 47-622 hinten
schwalbe marathon plus 40-622 vorne
pletscher swiss made gepäckträgi
comfort lenker


----------



## bender_79 (7. April 2013)

maxissmo schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden!
> Ich hab diese 28" SR hier rumliegen, wÃ¤r fÃ¼r VHB 60â¬ zu haben. Wenn jemand was zur gabel wissen will einfach fragen



*Neue* 28er Suntour Federgabeln (NCX-D lite etc.) gibts gerad bei bike-discount.de ab 49,- Euro...

z.B.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1022/a94304/sf12-ncx-d-lo-lite-federgabel-28-grau.html


----------



## maxissmo (7. April 2013)

bender_79 schrieb:


> *Neue* 28er Suntour Federgabeln (NCX-D lite etc.) gibts gerad bei bike-discount.de ab 49,- Euro...
> 
> z.B.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1022/a94304/sf12-ncx-d-lo-lite-federgabel-28-grau.html




Alles klar, hab sie kaputt geschenkt bekommen und repariert... hab mir die preise garnicht angesehen

gruss max


----------



## Radsatz (9. April 2013)

Umgestaltetes frühes MTB zum Überlandflitzer
Techn.Daten:
American Eagle /Concord USA Bauj.1994 CrMo Rahmen 12,8 Kg
Kompl Shimano XT 732 / 735
Campa K2 Felgen mit Schalbe Maraton Racer 26/1.75
endgegen zum Bild eine Marzocchi XCR Luft/Öl Gabel


----------



## Rommos (9. April 2013)

Servus

heute (vorerst) fertiggestellt, Sattel-/Lenkerposition muss noch an die Fahrerin angepasst werden, Kettenstrebenschutz fehlt noch und Batterieleuchten.....
















Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. April 2013)

Sehr schön geworden - aber mach doch bitte mal ein Farbfoto


----------



## multiMonochrom (9. April 2013)

Wow das sieht echt gut aus - und dazu auch noch praktisch 

Wie hast du denn das "Problem" der Befestigung des vorderen Schutzblech gelöst?


----------



## Rommos (9. April 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden - aber mach doch bitte mal ein Farbfoto



Danke - und bedingt durch vorhandenes Material ( Bremse, Gabel, Vorbau, Stütze, Laufräder, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme) blieb irgendwie nix anderes als schwarz-weiss 



multiMonochrom schrieb:


> Wow das sieht echt gut aus - und dazu auch noch praktisch
> 
> Wie hast du denn das "Problem" der Befestigung des vorderen Schutzblech gelöst?



Es gibt von Cateye Befestigungsschellen in verschiedenen Durchmesser, die Standrohre sind zylindrisch, und schon kann man was anschrauben 

Hab ich auch fürs hintere Schutzblech am Tretlagerbereich so gelöst.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## nepo (9. April 2013)

Absolut geil! Superschön zusammengestellt. 
Die Schutzbleche und Schellen kommen mir bekannt vor.
Hast du die gleichen Schellen auch für die obere Befestigung des vorderen Schutzblechs genommen oder was ist das?
Zumindest am Tablet kann ich das nicht so richtig erkennen.
Was für eine Gabel ist das? Kam die zusammen mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## Rommos (10. April 2013)

Servus

Richtig, hab die Schellen auch oben verwendet. Dann ein Stück Alustange und eine Klemmschelle (glaub von tubus), passend gebohrt und lackiert.
Hier kann man es vielleicht besser erkennen






Mittlerweile hat die erste Sitz- und Fahrprobe stattgefunden, Stütze wurde eine Thomson Setback. Wie schon befürchtet brauch ich vorne noch grössere Kettenblätter...

Die Gabel war noch vorhanden, die hab ich im Set mit ihrem Veloheld Path Rahmen bekommen. Das weiss passt ganz genau zum Inbred Rahmen, hat beides so einen metallic/perlmutt Touch.


Gruß
Roman


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2013)

Roman, da hast du wieder ein feines Rad zusammengeschraubt, gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Wie fällt der Gewichtsvergleich zwischen dem Path und Inbred aus?
Sollte sich durch den Rahmen und die Anbauteile hier sowie Schlumpf, Alfine und Federgabel dort ja nicht viel nehmen...


Grüße
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (10. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Roman, da hast du wieder ein feines Rad zusammengeschraubt, gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Wie fällt der Gewichtsvergleich zwischen dem Path und Inbred aus?
> Sollte sich durch den Rahmen und die Anbauteile hier sowie Schlumpf, Alfine und Federgabel dort ja nicht viel nehmen...
> ...



Hi

Danke  

Gewicht ist beim Inbred etwa 750gr. mehr (leider). Der Rahmen ist schwerer als der Path.

Es ist halt doch die Summe der Teile, bei jedem Teil ein paar Gramm mehr ergibt am Ende auch gleich ein Kilo - hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass das Inbred trotz Träger und Blechen gleich oder sogar etwas leichter sein würde, hab aber keine Teile-/Gewichtsliste gemacht.

Mal sehen, ich schraub ja gerne ....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2013)

Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber der Inbred wiegt bestimmt 2,5kg, selbst in dieser Größe.


----------



## nepo (10. April 2013)

Also ich weiß schon, was ich mir als nächstes zusammenschraube, falls mein Marin* mal die Grätsche macht.
Ich "befürchte" nur, das wird wohl nie passieren. 
(Heuer hat´s erstmal ne neue Kassette und nach 17 Jahren (ok mit viel Standzeit dazwischen) nen neuen Steuersatz bekommen.)
Es ist nur etwas unverständlich, warum die ON ONE Stahlgabeln keine Gewinde für Schutzbleche und Lowrider haben.

*
Sommeroutfit




Winteroutfit


----------



## BigJohn (10. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber der Inbred wiegt bestimmt 2,5kg, selbst in dieser Größe.


Na da bin ich ja mit meinem Cube noch gut dabei


----------



## nepo (10. April 2013)

Ach Roman eine Frage: Hattest du auch das Problem, dass die Bobbel von den Schutzblechstreben am Reifen geschliffen haben? Welche Größe hast du genommen bzw. wie breit sind die Reifen?

Bei dem Fatmodul für meien Freundin sind die nötigen Knicke in den Streben natürlich deutlich weniger elegant ausgefallen.


----------



## Michael1989 (16. April 2013)

Der OnOne Inbred Trekker ist sehr schön..  Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Ich muss mein Trekker Bremstechnisch wieder flott machen ! Die Beläge sind runter  Sind Tektro Novela Scheibenbremsen (Mech)..gibt es für die gute Beläge zu kaufen. 
Auch möchte ich die Größe der Scheiben mir überdenken...Habe momentan 160er Scheiben drauf. 

Würde es Sinn machen,auf Grund der  Zuladung von Gepäck und etc. Größere 180er Scheiben zu verbauen..da diese besser Verzögern ?? 

Zur Info - Fahre ein Alu Starrgabel.


----------



## lix (16. April 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> [...]
> Würde es Sinn machen,auf Grund der  Zuladung von Gepäck und etc. Größere 180er Scheiben zu verbauen..da diese besser Verzögern ??
> [...]



Ja, für vorn definitiv. Für hinten sollten die 160mm reichen.


----------



## Rommos (16. April 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Ach Roman eine Frage: Hattest du auch das Problem, dass die Bobbel von den Schutzblechstreben am Reifen geschliffen haben? Welche Größe hast du genommen bzw. wie breit sind die Reifen?
> 
> Bei dem Fatmodul für meien Freundin sind die nötigen Knicke in den Streben natürlich deutlich weniger elegant ausgefallen.




Hat soweit gepasst, muss ich mal nachschauen was die Abmessungen sind. Hätte gerne die Option auf breitere Reifen offen gelassen, allerdings geht das nur ohne Schutzbleche - und das geht wieder irgendwie nicht 

Gruß
Roman

P.S. mittlerweile ist eine Thomson Setback montiert und ein 90mm 6° Vorbau.


----------



## MCTryal (16. April 2013)

Ich möchte auch einmal wieder ein Bild zur Galerie beisteuern. VSF Simplicity acht


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. April 2013)

Hi,

sehr schön... 

... was mich lediglich an der Ausstattung stören würde, sind die Rollenbremsen. 
Lassen sie sich genauso leicht selbst warten wie V-Brakes oder zumindest Scheibenbremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (17. April 2013)

die braucht man gar nicht zu warten. nur ab und zu mal ein bisschen fett reindrücken. die dinger sollen angeblich kein verschleiß haben (aufgrund des mechanismus).
ich habe hinten auch eine dran.... bis jetzt erst ca. 200km, also kann ich noch keinen langzeitbericht liefern. das problem hierbei ist nur, dass die bremsleistung der Rollenbremse am HR deutlich, DEUTLICH, hinter der bb7 (185er scheibe) an meinem VR hinterherstinkt...obwohl ich die Hebelkraft für die bb7 auf das minimum gestellt habe und bei der Rollenbremse aufs Maximum und sogar mit den zuglängen noch rumgespielt habe....


----------



## nepo (17. April 2013)

Is ja auch ein krasser Vergleich. Vorne 185er Scheibe, hinten Rolle...
Aber hinten wenig Bremsleistung ist doch eigentlich zu verschmerzen oder?
Mich  ärgert eher, dass ich bei Schreckbremsungen (Hund, Kind, Vogel etc.  alles was überraschend vor einem auftauchen kann) dauernd das Hinterrad  zum blockieren bringe.

Mir ist dafür die Bremspower an meiner 9  Kilo Gurke fast zu heftig. Die MT6 mit 180er Scheibe wirkt wie ein  Anker. Vor allem, wenn ich vorher mit meinem 16 Kilo Trekker mit HS11  unterwegs war.


btw.

Aus Winter





mach Sommer


----------



## Steeldonkey (18. April 2013)




----------



## Steeldonkey (18. April 2013)

mal professionell fotografiert 

von https://www.facebook.com/pages/ParadaxART/137102309670981?ref=stream


----------



## absvrd (18. April 2013)

Dachte mir, dass ich den Stil kenne


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2013)

sauber


----------



## quepasatony (20. April 2013)

Mein Alltagsrad: 











Viele Grüße, 
quepasa


----------



## ONE78 (22. April 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


>



gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## dunkelfalke (1. Mai 2013)

Das Mamabike - für meine Mutter gebaut, heute fertiggeworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AverageJoe (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein 26"-Stadt-Trecker auf Basis eines Stevens "Mountain DX" CrMo-Rahmens, den ich bei einem recht bekannten Internetauktionshaus ersteigert hatte. Wurde u.a. mit teils neuen und teils nicht mehr ganz so neuen Deore/Deore-LX und Ritchey-Komponenten bestückt. Das ganze Ding war als Spaß-, Bastel- und Erfahrungssammelprojekt gedacht, das Endergebnis gefällt mir aber durchaus gut und das "kleine Schwarze" kommt immer mal wieder zum Einsatz.....

Gruß Joe


----------



## woipadinga (12. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar gerade dabei den Besitzer zu wechseln, aber rein passen tuts trotzdem  mein Winterrad mit 11,4kg.


----------



## goodie (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo, endlich ist mein Hardo Wagner da. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Gabel kürzen, Klingel und Kettenschutz dran.





url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. Mai 2013)

So, meine Resteschlampe hab ich auch wieder aufgebaut - Umverteilung der Prioritäten...  
Es sind jetzt die Kettenschaltung und Schwalbe Marathon 26x2.00 @4Bar verbaut (fährt sich schnell, hart und direkt). Die Bremsen sind statt der Avid BB7 eben meine bewährte Magura Marta mit 180/180mm. Die Halterung und Befestigungsmethode des Gepäckträgerhalters oben ist übrigens vom Tubus Disko geklaut, der sich jetzt am Mibo Geroy befindet... 










Mehr Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52775


----------



## MacB (12. Mai 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> gelbes Fahrrad



Sehr schickes Rad und natürlich geniale Fotos (-> bei den Classicern gibts ne Vernissage für sowas...)
Verrat mal bitte, was das für ein Lenker ist - ich suche noch sowas für eines der zukünftigen Projekte...

THX
Mac


----------



## Steeldonkey (12. Mai 2013)

Danke,
die Fotos hat ein guter Freund gemacht, der seit einiger Zeit selbststÃ¤ndiger Fotograf ist. Der hat immer gute Ideen, vielleicht hat er sich ja mal im Vorfeld angeschaut, wie man so ein Rad fotografiert ;D. Genialer Typ!

Zum Lenker: Das ist ein alter Comfort-Stahl-Trekking-Lenker. Der hat atm ne 25,4er Klemmung. Der neue FSA Metropolis mit Oversize Klemmung hat aber die gleiche Bauweise (sogar noch etwas schicker).
Den verbauten Lenker habe ich mal bei Ebay zusammen mit 10 oder 12 anderen Lenkern in einer Fahrradschrottbox fÃ¼r 1,40â¬ ersteigert 

schau mal: das ist so ziemlich das gleiche http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trekkinglenk..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3a80fd6946

lg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2013)

Alternativ auch On One Mary


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2013)

der metropolis fährt sich auch nicht schlecht. mir gefällt die flache optik seitlich der klemmung.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (13. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der metropolis fährt sich auch nicht schlecht. mir gefällt die flache optik seitlich der klemmung.



Dem stimme ich zu, nur könnte er, bzw. der Klemmbereich, etwas breiter sein.
In Kombination mit der Schaleinheit für die Alfinenabe und den Formula R1- Hebeln wird es arg knapp und die gewohnte 1-Finger-Bremshebel-Haltung ist nur noch mit Kinderhänden möglich.


----------



## wwwindsurfer (14. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Stadtrad für den Weg zur Arbeit, ein Focus Planet 8  
Ich fahre 20km pro Weg, also 40km am Tag, aber nur bei schönem Wetter und nicht jeden Tag 

Der Sattel wird noch durch einen SQlab 611 Active getauscht.
Ich suche noch schöne Pedale mit nur einer Seite Klick. Ich hab noch PD-M324 rum liegen, finde diese aber nicht sehr schön.
Irgendwann sollen vielleicht auch noch Schutzbleche ran, vielleicht Curana Lite.... oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag? 
Einen sehr dezenten Gepäckträger für eine Ortlieb Tasch suche ich auch noch. Es soll aber eigentlich minimalistisch bleiben 

Bis jetzt bin ich ca. 200km gefahren und sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad


----------



## MCTryal (14. Mai 2013)

@wwwindsurfer Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Ich finde das Planet ist unter den Urban bikes mit eines der schönsten.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Mai 2013)

Da hat jemand bei Focus großen Geschmack bewiesen, sehr geiles Teil! Die pseudo-gemuffte Gabel is ne echte Augenweide!


----------



## M4NNI (14. Mai 2013)

Das Focus Planet ist bei mir auch gerade im Aufbau als City-Trekkingbike. Hoffe es wird bald fertig


----------



## wwwindsurfer (15. Mai 2013)

Danke  bis jetzt bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Es fährt sich sehr leicht und direkt und ist dabei fast komplett lautlos  

Das einzige was mich noch stört, ist ein ganz leichtes rasseln im Schalthebel der Alfine 8 im 6. Gang bei ca. 23km/h. Sobald es dann schneller wird und ich den 7. bzw. 8. Gang fahre ist alles gut. Mein Händler hat schon nachgeschaut und angeblich Fett rein geschmiert. Hat aber nichts geholfen. Wenn das Rad nicht so leise wäre würde man es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht hören.


----------



## Pan Tau (16. Mai 2013)

wwwindsurfer schrieb:


> Ich suche noch schöne Pedale mit nur einer Seite Klick. Ich hab noch PD-M324 rum liegen, finde diese aber nicht sehr schön.



Erst einmal ein Kompliment für diesen dezenten, aber dennoch edlen "not really daily commuter" 

In Sachen Pedale sollten die Shimano PD-T780 (https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/s...artnr=13101948&pn=0&sbeg=*&artfilter=&status=) doch recht gut zum restlichen Aufbau passen.


----------



## wwwindsurfer (16. Mai 2013)

Danke Pan Tau, die kannte ich noch gar nicht  ich denke die könnten es werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (16. Mai 2013)

Die hätte ich auch empfohlen. Habe ich seit einiger Zeit an meinem Trekker statt der 324er. Sie sind wesentlich hübscher und leichter als die alten. Die integrierten Reflektoren sehen auch besser aus, als angeschraubte an den 324. Außerdem hatte ich biser noch nicht das nervige Knarzen von der Bindung, dass ich von den 324 kenne.

Seit kurzem knackt allerdings das rechte Pedal (lässt sich diesmal doch ganz gut auf das Pedal eingrenzen, da man es auch spürt und es immer an genau der gleichen Kurbel-/Pedalstellung auftritt)
Laut dem Händler meines Vertrauens, sind die Lager bei den neueren Shimano-Pedalen verbessert worden.
Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt einfach Pech gehabt habe oder ob die Lager verschlimmbessert wurden...
Vielleicht muss ich mich einfach doch mal mit dem Einstellen von Pedallagern beschäftigen.

Achja, die PD-T780 haben vielleicht 3.000-4.000 KM runter. Die PD-M324 dürfte ich so ca. 7.000 KM oder mehr gefahren haben. Und die sind sogar noch als Kombipedal für´s Winterrad zum Einsatz gekommen.


----------



## nepo (17. Mai 2013)

So und jetzt mal in Bildern:



 

 

 

 



Die PD-M324 hatte ich zwar zum Vergleich noch nicht offen, aber das hier finde ich super gemacht.
So kann man das Lager neu fetten, ohne es direkt wieder einstellen zu müssen.

edit: Fett auf das Lager, Montagepaste auf das Kurbelgewinde und es ist wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Radsatz (18. Mai 2013)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein 26"-Stadt-Trecker auf Basis eines Stevens "Mountain DX" CrMo-Rahmens, den ich bei einem recht bekannten Internetauktionshaus ersteigert hatte. Wurde u.a. mit teils neuen und teils nicht mehr ganz so neuen Deore/Deore-LX und Ritchey-Komponenten bestückt. Das ganze Ding war als Spaß-, Bastel- und Erfahrungssammelprojekt gedacht, das Endergebnis gefällt mir aber durchaus gut und das "kleine Schwarze" kommt immer mal wieder zum Einsatz.....
> 
> Gruß Joe


Deore LX ist für den alltagsgebrauch ok die LX ist günstig aufzutreiben
gut gemacht


----------



## AverageJoe (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für`s Lob


----------



## Andcream (20. Mai 2013)

So auch mal 2 Bilder von meinem VSF von heute


----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2013)

Hier der aktuelle Aufbau meines kleinen Reiserades.


----------



## popeye (20. Mai 2013)

was ist das für ne gabel?? 

vg, michael


----------



## nepo (20. Mai 2013)

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt.  Ich meine, die waere hier schonmal aufgetaucht. Die hier kommt ihr nahe, nur ohne Gewinde: www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_44_1068&products_id=5552


----------



## domeklb (20. Mai 2013)

Das ist eins von meinen Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (20. Mai 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> was ist das für ne gabel??
> 
> vg, michael



Die Gabel ist eine Pulcro. Die hab ich damals halt mit Gewinden für den Lowrider geordert.
Von der Art her ähnlich der Yo Eddy Forke nur halt etwas wuchtiger. 











Andere Detailbilder der Gabel hab ich grad nicht zur Hand.


----------



## ArSt (21. Mai 2013)

Interresante Art der Einspeichung vorne, zweifach gekreuzt in dieser Form, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Kenne ich eigentlich nur so:






Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## whoa (21. Mai 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Interresante Art der Einspeichung vorne, zweifach gekreuzt in dieser Form, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.



2 leading 2 trailing design pattern
http://www.terminalvelocity.demon.co.uk/WheelBuild/notyet.htm

Wollt ich schon immer mal haben seit ich vor vielen Jahren mal über die Seite gestolpert bin. Da es kein Shop so hingekriegt hat, bzw. sich die meisten garnicht erst rangetraut haben war ich so endlich mal gezwungen alles selbst zu machen. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden und denke schon drüber nach welchem Rad ich als nächstes ein exotischeres Speichenmuster verpasse. Der nächste LRS wird entweder 3 leading 3 trailing oder crows foot.


----------



## sharam (21. Mai 2013)

2 leading 2 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 2-fach gekreuzt
3 leading 3 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 3-fach gekreuzt


----------



## whoa (21. Mai 2013)

sharam schrieb:


> 2 leading 2 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 2-fach gekreuzt
> 3 leading 3 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 3-fach gekreuzt


Kleine Anmerkung dazu denn so stimmt's nicht ganz. ;P

32 Loch - 2 leading 2 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 2-fach gekreuzt
36 Loch - 3 leading 3 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 3-fach gekreuzt
40 Loch - 2 leading 2 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 4-fach gekreuzt
48 Loch - 3 leading 3 trailing = Speichenlänge identisch 5-fach gekreuzt?

Bei letzterem bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber der Logik nach sollt's ja stimmen. 

Was halt wichtig ist, die Lochzahl ist entscheidend. 3 leading 3 trailing mit 32 Loch geht halt genausowenig, wie 2 leading 2 trailing mit 36 Loch.


----------



## sharam (21. Mai 2013)

Langsam, führend&folgend ist wie gekreuzt einzuspeichen, aber teilbar durch den Speichenverbund sein, als Beispiel: 
2 leading 2 trailing = 4 zusammenhängende Speichen
3 leading 3 trailing = 6 zusammenhängende Speichen
Trotzdem wird die Speiche im Winkel nicht weiter verdreht, also bitte nicht 5 fach gekreuzt ausrechnen, es sei den, ihr möchtet 5 leading 5 trailing!
Ansonsten: Sheldon Brown googeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Mai 2013)

Da stimmt aber schon, was whoa da schreibt. Bei 48 Speichen geht dann beides.


----------



## iepurasch (21. Mai 2013)

Meine schönem Fahrrad nach der Unfall


----------



## cpprelude (21. Mai 2013)

Oh,  ich hoffe dir ist nichts passiert.


----------



## iepurasch (21. Mai 2013)

So sieht aus wenn ein Auto dem Roten Ampel  übersieht.Zum Glück habe ich ein Helm getragen.


----------



## whoa (22. Mai 2013)

sharam schrieb:


> Langsam, führend&folgend ist wie gekreuzt einzuspeichen, aber teilbar durch den Speichenverbund sein, als Beispiel:
> 2 leading 2 trailing = 4 zusammenhängende Speichen
> 3 leading 3 trailing = 6 zusammenhängende Speichen
> Trotzdem wird die Speiche im Winkel nicht weiter verdreht, also bitte nicht 5 fach gekreuzt ausrechnen, es sei den, ihr möchtet 5 leading 5 trailing!
> Ansonsten: Sheldon Brown googeln


Sheldon Brown? Noch nie gehört, ich hab meine Ideen zum einspeichen von Stadler und Rose. 
Führe dir doch einfach mal den von mir weiter oben geposteten Link zu Gemüte. Dann verstehst du warum ich explizit die Lochzahl erwähne.

  @iepurasch
Autsch. Gute Besserung!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Mai 2013)

iepurasch schrieb:


> So sieht aus wenn ein Auto dem Roten Ampel übersieht.Zum Glück habe ich ein Helm getragen.


 
Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert, mach dir keinen Kopf um das Fahrrad!


----------



## sharam (22. Mai 2013)

Da fehlt aber noch einer: Haste Brügelmann, haste alles!


----------



## iepurasch (22. Mai 2013)

Na ja, ich habe noch schlimmer als der Fahrrad ausgesehen undich leide immer noch seit 9 Monaten am dem Trümmerbruch an meiner Schulter, das Autowelche mich erwischt hat musste abgeschleppt werden.


----------



## goodie (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo, schön das es dich nicht extrem schlimm erwischt hat. Wie schnell warst du denn? Klar du bist über Rot gefahren - bist du komplett schuld? Und wie sehr hat es dein Rad erwischt (Rahmen usw.)?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## absvrd (22. Mai 2013)

So sieht es aus wenn ein auto die rote Ampel übersieht. Zitat Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (22. Mai 2013)

goodie schrieb:


> Hallo, schön das es dich nicht extrem schlimm erwischt hat. Wie schnell warst du denn? Klar du bist über Rot gefahren - bist du komplett schuld? Und wie sehr hat es dein Rad erwischt (Rahmen usw.)?
> Gruß Thomas


 
So wie ich das verstanden habe ist der Autofahrer über rot gefahren. Bilder seines Rades: Siehe Post *794* und *796*.


----------



## goodie (22. Mai 2013)

Sorry, hatte ich nicht gesehen.


Ist die Schuldfrage geklärt bzw. hat der Autofahrer die Schuld auf sich genommen? Derzeit gibt es ja in den Medien nur ein Thema. Immer die bösen Fahrradfahrer. Ich selber fahre einen Teil des Arbeitsweges verbotener Weise auf dem Gehweg. Die Strasse ist recht schmal. War schon sehr oft sehr knapp. Gruß Thomas


----------



## iepurasch (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe viele Radfahrer gesehen die welche über Rot fahren,sogar mit Kinder hinter auf dem Kindersitz aber ich muss sagen ich freue mich nicht dazu und wenn ich Auto fahre versuche so viel wie möglich Abstand zu halten zwischen mich und die Radfahrer.Die Schuldfrage ist schon abgeklärt habe auch Zeugen dabei, die welchebestätigen dass, das Auto über Rot gefahren ist. Auch laut Unfallbericht steht fest das ich nicht schuld bin.


----------



## Godtake (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe du wirst wieder komplett gesund. Dein Fahrrad wirst du ja von der Versicherung des Autofahrers erstattet bekommen.


----------



## Racemat (26. Mai 2013)

Servus!

Schöne räder sind hier teilweise drin, steeldonkeys gelbes  find ich richtig gut! Hier mal auch mein Alltagspanzer.









Der Rahmen ist ein Chaka Pele, ging günstig auf ebay weg und hatte meine Größe. Die Gabel ist von Surly und wird bei denen beim Dig Dummy verbaut. Beim Aufbau gings um höchste Haltbarkeit, gute Komponenten die nicht immer die teuersten sein mussten und geringer Wartungsaufwand. Gewicht war beim Aufbau nicht wirklich wichtig. Sämtliche Kabel sollten möglichst optimal verlaufen und dabei so wenig wie möglich auffallen. 
Das Lichtkabel verläuft vom Dynamo direkt in die Gabel, kommt aus der Gabelkrone wieder raus und in den Dynamo (Die Verlegung dauerte zu dritt mit einem Staubsauger ca 30 min ). Das Kabel für hinten verläuft schön unter dem Unterrohr, dann in den Gepäckträger und beim Rücklicht wieder raus.

Laufräder sind selbstgebaut mit Rigida Sputnik Felgen, Sapim Race, Hinten Rohloff und vorne ein günstiger Shimano Dynamo. SON wäre auch schön gewesen, ich konnte aber den Aufpreis nicht rechtfertigen, das Shimanoding läuft absolut unauffalig.

Der Selbstgeschnitzte Spritzlappen fürs Schutzblech hält das Surly 39t Stahlkettenblatt, Kette und Schuhe sauber^^ . Sattel ist ein Fizik Arione (?), den ich neu bezogen habe.

So das wars, ich freue mich auf eure Kommentare! 
Racemat


----------



## Godtake (26. Mai 2013)

Schick, blau mit silbernen Anbauteilen ist sowieso etwas nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## dunkelfalke (27. Mai 2013)

Mein Stadtrad in der aktuellen Version


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Mai 2013)

Hier gabs ja mal den Tip mit dieser Kombo-Sattelklemme zum befestigen des Gepäckträgers. Den Salsa Rack Lock hab ich heute mal verbaut, echt ein feines Teil!


----------



## cpprelude (28. Mai 2013)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Hier gabs ja mal den Tip mit dieser Kombo-Sattelklemme zum befestigen des Gepäckträgers. Den Salsa Rack Lock hab ich heute mal verbaut, echt ein feines Teil!


 
Geniale Lösung,  kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (29. Mai 2013)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Mein Stadtrad in der aktuellen Version



HY!
welche Taschen verwendest Du?
Habe 20 Jahre alte Ortlieb-Taschen mit Haken+Spanngurt. Passen die an die gebogene Querstrebe?

Danke!!!


----------



## dunkelfalke (29. Mai 2013)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> welche Taschen verwendest Du?
> Habe 20 Jahre alte Ortlieb-Taschen mit Haken+Spanngurt. Passen die an die gebogene Querstrebe?



vaude road master front.
mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, von welcher gebogenen querstrebe die rede ist.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Mai 2013)

Ih denke er meint die dünne Strebe in Fahrtrichtung zwischen den beiden Hauptrohren des Trägers


----------



## dunkelfalke (29. Mai 2013)

achso, das teil. ich tue auch die spanngurte darauf, wenn ich was transportieren will, was nicht in die taschen passt


----------



## wwwindsurfer (31. Mai 2013)

Diese ältere Dame habe ich vor dem Sperrmüll gerettet. Seit dem fährt Sie mich gemühtlich zur Eisdiele, ein echtes Erlebnis. Erstaunlich ist, wie leicht Sie läuft und obwohl Sie keine Gangschaltung hat, passt die Übersetzung trozdem immer.


----------



## rasumichin (2. Juni 2013)

Mein Reise und Tourenbike so wies zur Zeit ausschaut, die Magura wird wieder gegen die originale Starrgabel getauscht wenn ich bisschen Zeit finde.











[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (2. Juni 2013)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Mein Reise und Tourenbike so wies zur Zeit ausschaut, die Magura wird wieder gegen die originale Starrgabel getauscht wenn ich bisschen Zeit finde.



wie kommts?
das ist eigentlich genau die Gabel, die ich in meinem Reiserad gerne hätte (und stattdessen eine weisse 80mm Durin Race nehmen musste)


----------



## rasumichin (2. Juni 2013)

Ich will fuer die naechste Tour auch vorne Taschen montieren und da ich eigentlich nur auf strassen und gut befestigten Wegen unterwegs bin brauch ich  keine 120mm Gabel


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juni 2013)

Ist auch für das Troll etwas lang geraten


----------



## dunkelfalke (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn du die irgendwann mal verkaufen willst, schreib mir mal ne PM.
80mm macht bei meinem Rahmen die Geometrie kaputt, 120 war ab Werk drin.


----------



## rasumichin (3. Juni 2013)

Also als ich das Troll noch mehr als MTB benutzt hab fand ich die 120mm grad richtig, herstellerseitig wirds zwar mit 100mm angefuehrt, aber was die Geo angeht sind die 2cm kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil ich fand das Handling eigentlich besser als mit 100. Der Rahmen ist ein ziehmlicher Brocken, insofern hab ich auch was die groessere Belastung durch hoehere Einbauhoehe angeht keine Sorgen.

  @dunkelfalke
hab die Gabel hier im Bikemarkt gebraucht gekauft, denke ich werd sie fuer ein neues MTB Projekt aufheben, bin mit dem guten Stueck sehr zufrieden, spricht schoen gut an und ist fuer das geringe Gewicht schon sehr steif.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2013)

Das Surly ist schick!  Die Lackierung ist gewagt aber garnicht mal so schlecht finde ich.  Ist das ein braun oder orangeton? Ich habe mir erst die Bilder von deinem Bike angeschaut und da dachte ich mir das eine Starrgabel gut passen könnte und da lese ich in dem dazugehörigen Text das du noch eine Starrgabel verbauen willst.  Eine Salsa Fargo V1 würde dem Bike gut stehen, die hat auch schön viele Ösen dran und die Front würde gleich ein Stück weiter runter kommen. Desweiteren würde ich noch eine schwarze Sattelklemme sowie andere Pedale verbauen (müssen es unbedingt Plattformpedale sein?) und die Reflektoren an den Speichen entfernen.

Gruß


----------



## rasumichin (3. Juni 2013)

Hi, es kommt wieder die originale Suly Troll Gabel rein, die ist im gleichen schoenen orange gehalten wie der Rahmen. 

Ja, die Sattelklemme koennt man ev. tauschen, aber die jetztige war so beim Rahmen dabei und ehrlichgesagt, sie tut ihren Job.

Ich bin aktuell mal wieder am nachdenken wegen klickies, aber ich glaub das hat noch Zeit, ansonsten bin ich auch mit den XLCs die grad dran sind happy, da bike war eher mal als MTB unterwegs, daher die Plattformpedale weil mir die im Gelaende eigentlich lieber sind, aber da ich aktuell eh nur Strasse fahre....

die Reflektoren sind eh schon ab und sind aufs Stadtrad gewandert.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2013)

der troll ist gut. gabeltausch ist ja auch kein hexenwerk. zurückbauen kannst Du ja jederzeit.


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2013)

Nachdem sich Kind Nummer 2 kürzlich über sein neues Alltagsrad freuen durfte (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631865), war ich heute mal dran 

















Es handelt sich um ein individuell aufgebautes tout terrain Metropolitan.

Ach ja, bevor die unvermeidlichen Kommentare kommen...
Nein, ich handle nicht mit Spacern und nein, der Rahmen ist nicht zu klein ;-) Bevor ich mich für die Gabel kürze, werde ich erst einmal die Position des Vorbaus optimieren und so lange muss es eben etwas unschön aussehen!


----------



## rasumichin (3. Juni 2013)

Nice, der integrierte genpäckträger gefällt mir, und wenn der spacerturm mal weg ist wird auh die front sehr ansehnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Bike!  Macht nen stabilen und komfortablen Eindruck. Nur die Sattel/Stützen-kombination ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, entlabeln könnte vielleicht noch Abhilfe schaffen. Nen Thomson Vorbau und Stütze hätte sehr gut gepasst. Das ist aber Kritik auf höchstem niveau.  Sonst finde ich an dem Bike nichts was mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nur die Sattel/Stützen-kombination ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, entlabeln könnte vielleicht noch Abhilfe schaffen.



Entlabeln ist auf alle Fälle noch angesagt - bei den Felgen ist das recht einfach, aber 'ne Syntace-Stütze kriegt man wohl leider nicht so leicht clean, oder?


----------



## cpprelude (4. Juni 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Entlabeln ist auf alle Fälle noch angesagt - bei den Felgen ist das recht einfach, aber 'ne Syntace-Stütze kriegt man wohl leider nicht so leicht clean, oder?


 
Ich glaube das Label an der Sattelstütze ist ziemlich dick aufgedruckt, fühlt sich zumindest so an. Nicht das danach noch nen Schatten über bleibt. Ich habe noch nie eine entlabelt, da würde ich hier im Forum mal nach jemanden suchen der das schon gemacht hat.


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Juni 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ... ach ja, bevor die unvermeidlichen Kommentare kommen... der Rahmen ist nicht zu klein ;-)


 
Hi,

zu Beginn: Wirklich ein sehr schickes und edles Rad, gefällt absolut! 

Aber bezüglich der gegenwärtigen Dimensionen muss ich wirklich mal nachfragen, warum es dann ausgerechnet DER Rahmen sein musste: Wenig Sattelstützenauszug und der lange positiv montierte VRO-Vorbau mit nahezu komplett vorgedrehten Klemmen zusammen mit den Spacern sieht für mich danach aus, als wenn Du recht groß bist, aber in Relation dazu auch noch einen recht langen Oberkörper hast? Und zumindest an dem Rad möchtest Du auch final eine recht bequeme Fahrposition mit dem Lenker mindestens auf Sattelniveau erreichen?

Für mich persönlich wäre da die Frage, ob ein Rahmen mit längerem Oberrohr und längerem Steuerrohr bzw. höher bauender Gabel nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre?

Wie gesagt, keine Kritik - mich interessieren einfach nur die Beweggründe Deiner Auswahl!


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juni 2013)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zu Beginn: Wirklich ein sehr schickes und edles Rad, gefällt absolut!



Danke 



Carpman schrieb:


> Aber bezüglich der gegenwärtigen Dimensionen muss ich wirklich mal nachfragen, warum es dann ausgerechnet DER Rahmen sein musste: Wenig Sattelstützenauszug und der lange positiv montierte VRO-Vorbau mit nahezu komplett vorgedrehten Klemmen zusammen mit den Spacern sieht für mich danach aus, als wenn Du recht groß bist, aber in Relation dazu auch noch einen recht langen Oberkörper hast? Und zumindest an dem Rad möchtest Du auch final eine recht bequeme Fahrposition mit dem Lenker mindestens auf Sattelniveau erreichen?
> 
> Für mich persönlich wäre da die Frage, ob ein Rahmen mit längerem Oberrohr und längerem Steuerrohr bzw. höher bauender Gabel nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre?
> 
> Wie gesagt, keine Kritik - mich interessieren einfach nur die Beweggründe Deiner Auswahl!



Also eigentlich bin ich tatsächlich eher klein (1,74 m) und rund... 

Der Rahmen ist ein M-Modell und die Spacer-Orgie sowie das VRO-System werde ich in den nächsten Wochen optimieren bzw. beseitigen. Dann wird der Gabelschaft - vermutlich deutlich - gekürzt und ggf. auch das VRO-System gegen eine Standard-Kombination aus Lenker und Vorbau ersetzt.

Nach den ersten 20 km bin ich mir jedenfalls schon sicher, dass der Lenker weiter runter muss!


----------



## cpprelude (4. Juni 2013)

Wieviele Spacer wirst du weg nehmen, was meinst du? Nicht das es nacher vorne zu tief wird. Du scheinst es komfortabel zu mögen, was würdest du von nem stark nach hinten gkröpften Lenker halten?


----------



## Diman (4. Juni 2013)

@Pan Tau Schick, schick. Viel besser als  Kaniabikes. *duck&weg* Warum aber ausgerechten diese Lenkergriffe?

PS: sind deine Ergon-Pedale noch am Leben?


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juni 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> @Pan Tau Schick, schick. Viel besser als  Kaniabikes. *duck&weg* Warum aber ausgerechten diese Lenkergriffe?



Zumindest ist bei diesem Aufbau der Gepäckträger eleganter integriert 

Die Lenkergriffe sind nur für die Testphase verbaut - es werden wohl wieder Ergons werden, aber diesmal die GP1 BioLeder in schwarz.



Diman schrieb:


> PS: sind deine Ergon-Pedale noch am Leben?



Ja, die Teile leben noch und wandern demnächt in die Bucht.


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juni 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wieviele Spacer wirst du weg nehmen, was meinst du? Nicht das es nacher vorne zu tief wird.



Am Sonntag werde ich eine etwas größere Runde drehen und wollte dafür mal den großen Spacer rausnehmen.



cpprelude schrieb:


> Du scheinst es komfortabel zu mögen, was würdest du von nem stark nach hinten gkröpften Lenker halten?



Eigentlich bevorzuge ich eine "geneigte Sitzhaltung" - um mal die Patria-Terminologie zu bemühen. Da das tout terrain jedoch ein Neuaufbau ist, wollte ich einfach mal verschiedene Sitzpositionen probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum immer gilt "hoher Lenker = Komfortabel"...

Für mich sind das die zwei gemütlichsten Räder die ich seit langem fahren konnte (inklusive einiger Stangenräder im Laden):


----------



## cpprelude (4. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum immer gilt "hoher Lenker = Komfortabel"...


 
Komfortabel war auf die nach hinten gekröpften Lenker bezogen, falls du mich damit meintest. 

Du hast da zwei sehr schicke Bikes.  Das klassische hat ne schöne Farbe zu der die Silbernen Teile sehr gut passen. Das Cube ist sehr stimmig und die Kombination aus Positivem Vorbau und dem negativem Lenker gefällt mir auch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Das Tout Terrain muss ich für ein Urteil erst ohne die vielen Spacer sehen. 
Middleburn, Riemenantrieb und integrierter Gepäckträger gefallen allerdings!


Jonas, dein Geschoss gefällt mir immer wieder! 
Wie sieht´s mit deiner Genesung aus? Kannst du schon wieder aufs Bike?


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Komfortabel meinte ich grundsätzlich, leißt man ja öfter mal.

Nächste Woche kann ich vermutlich komplett auf die Schiene verzichten, aber ob ich mich dann gleich wieder auf einen von den starren Böcken setze weiß ich nicht. Ich denk, ich fang lieber erst wieder mit dem Motorrad an, da hab ich 150mm Federweg und sitze aufrechter.


----------



## M4NNI (4. Juni 2013)

Mein neuer Hobel für Stadt und Touring. Soweit fahrbereit, aber noch nicht fertig aufgebaut. Kommt noch Licht, Schutzblech und Gepäckträger ran


----------



## Godtake (6. Juni 2013)

Für mich ist das Focus verschandelt, schade :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4NNI (6. Juni 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Focus verschandelt, schade :/



und warum? bei mir geht funktionalität vor optik.


----------



## Godtake (6. Juni 2013)

M4NNI schrieb:


> und warum?



Weil es nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht.



M4NNI schrieb:


> bei mir geht funktionalität vor optik.



Damit gibst du selbst zu, dass es nicht schön ist.


----------



## M4NNI (6. Juni 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Weil es nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht.
> 
> Damit gibst du selbst zu, dass es nicht schön ist.



Also mir gefällt es Super, sonst hätte ich es mir nicht aufgebaut. Funktionalität und Optik können auch gut zusammen passen. Und wenn nicht, ist das auch kein Drama. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden (zum Glück) 

Geplant sind noch Curana C-Lite, Tubus Logo, Son Edelux und nen BuM Rücklicht.


----------



## multiMonochrom (7. Juni 2013)

M4NNI schrieb:


> Mein neuer Hobel für Stadt und Touring. Soweit fahrbereit, aber noch nicht fertig aufgebaut. Kommt noch Licht, Schutzblech und Gepäckträger ran
> 
> Schaut doch sehr gut aus, schön schlicht (ich finde ja das Rahmen/Gabelset generell sehr schön) aufgebaut. Nur der Seitenständer würde mich stören (ist aber meine rein subjektive Meinung, dass man sowas auch in der Stadt nicht braucht).
> 
> Und ein paar dezente Schutzbleche wie die Curana kann ich mir an dem Bike sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## multiMonochrom (7. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



Das ist doch mal ein schnelles Bike für die Stadt, macht bestimmt so viel Spaß wie es aussieht?!


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn man nicht gerade vom Rad fällt und sich was dabei bricht macht das Rad ne Menge Spaß, allerdings ist es in der aktuellen Form für alles außer Stadtbetrieb gedacht. Da wären dann ein paar feinprofilierte Reifen und evtl. dezente Schutzbleche fällig.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Ich konnte neulich mal die Schwalbe Big Ben in 28 x 2.0" testen.
Die rollen wirklich gut und bieten ganz ordentlich Dämpfung.

Bei dir würden da locker die 2,15er reinpassen! 


Edit: Na gut, mit Schutzblech hinten vielleicht doch nur 2,0".


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht, mein Fat Frank baut in 2.0 recht schmal. It der Big Ben zum Frank und dem Apfel identisch?


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Zumindest zum Apple, nur eben mit mehr Profil auf der Lauffläche.
In 2,0 baut mein 26er Ben recht schmal (46mm), was auf den Apple auch zutreffen soll, was man so liest und sieht.

Wenn du sagst, dass auch der Frank in dieser Dimension eher schmal ausfällt, dann sollten die Karkassen nahezu identisch sein.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2013)

Der Fat Frank ist ein Big Apple mit Retroprofil. Meiner hat irgendwas um 45mm und sieht im Cube recht verloren aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (7. Juni 2013)

Hi

hab auf mein (nicht mehr lange) VSF T400 Big Apple auch neue Äpfel in 26x2.35 aufgezogen - und da fehlt einiges im Vergleich zu denen die 2004 beim Kauf drauf waren.

Grade gemessen, schlanke 50mm, also eigentlich nicht mal 2.0" 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juni 2013)

mein neues fargo:


----------



## cpprelude (10. Juni 2013)

Schönes Fargo!  Hatte ich auch mal in der engeren Auswahl aber es ist doch nochmal ein 26" Rahmen geworden.


----------



## Steeldonkey (10. Juni 2013)

sehr schönes Rad! Falls mein alter Rahmen mal den Geist aufgibt, wird es bei mir ein Salsa Vaya  schade, dass die keine muffen haben...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr schönes Fargo und mit einem inzwischen sehr selten zu sehenden langen Steuerrohr einfach gut!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2013)

das steuerrohr ist aber schon fast zu lang bemessen. zumindest bei meinem M rahmen. mit null grad vorbau ok, könnte aber noch tiefer. ich frage mich immer welche "schule" das ist, dass man in vorwiegend amerikanischen foren fargos mit hohen spacertürmen sieht...
ist das diese lenker auf sattel niveau kiste, die zb shiggy + co propagieren?

übrigens: interessantes interview mit *rivendell* in der aktuellen fahrstil.


----------



## Sweeet (10. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ja irgendwie neidisch auf die ganzen Leute, die so schöne Räder bauen können. Entweder wohnen die alle auf Malle oder sind in der komfortablen Situation, bei Regen nie radfahren zu müssen. Hier in Aachen regnets jedenfalls deutlich zu häufig für schutzblechlose Räder. Die Klamotten- und Fahrradputzerei ist vielleicht beim erstenmal noch lustig.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juni 2013)

Das funktioniert sogar ziemlich einfach. Man braucht einfach nur 2-x Fahrräder und dann klappts auch ohne Schutzbleche


----------



## Sweeet (10. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das funktioniert sogar ziemlich einfach. Man braucht einfach nur 2-x Fahrräder und dann klappts auch ohne Schutzbleche



Komisch, bei mir läuft das immer so: Morgens ausm Fenster schauen: Sonne, mit Schönwetterrad zur Arbeit, im Regen abends zurück. *whine*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buller (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Hier mal mein Sommerumbau meines Trekking bike. 
Erstaunlicherweise fährt sich die Mosso Gabel sehr gut obwohl sie nur eine einbauhöhe von 410 mm hat (Federgabel etwa 460 mm).


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juni 2013)

Sweeet schrieb:


> Ich bin ja irgendwie neidisch auf die ganzen Leute, die so schöne Räder bauen können. Entweder wohnen die alle auf Malle oder sind in der komfortablen Situation, bei Regen nie radfahren zu müssen. Hier in Aachen regnets jedenfalls deutlich zu häufig für schutzblechlose Räder. Die Klamotten- und Fahrradputzerei ist vielleicht beim erstenmal noch lustig.



Ganz einfach:
fahrradputzen weglassen
regensachen im rucksack(kurze hose+dünne jacke)


----------



## Molim (13. Juni 2013)

Dann poste ich hier mal, was man aus einem CUBE REACTION so alles machen kann.
Hab den schönen leichten Rahmen für meinen Streetfighter verwendet und mache nun die Stadt unsicher.
Einzig die Weber-Kupplung für den Nachwuchs bringt das ganze Konzept ein wenig durcheinander.


----------



## Rommos (13. Juni 2013)

Servus

ein erster - fahrbereiter - Zwischenstand meines Kona dr. dew 






Der Rahmen lag schon einige Zeit parat, war neu und ungefahren aus der Bucht geangelt. Im Laufe der Zeit kam eine Alu Nox Gabel dazu, Stütze, Vorbau, Laufräder und Bremsen waren "Überbleibsel" vom Umbau meines Zoulou Crossers. Lenker ist ein auf 610mm gekürzter Ritchey Classic, auch gebraucht aber wie neu.

Gabel, Vorbau und Stütze waren eigentlich weiß, hab ich pulvern lassen in annähernd dem Blau von den Schriftzügen. Die eigentlich roten Plastikteile der Avid BB7 haben eine Farbdusche bekommen, passender Rest von Modellbau-Spraydose 






Dazu ein paar gebrauchte Ultegra Schaltungskomponenten, die Ultegra Kurbel hatte leider einen zu kleinen q-Faktor bzw. die Kettenstreben sind dafür zu breit 
Also auf eine Sugino XD2 umgerüstet mit einem 107mm Vierkant Innenlager, passt 
Die wunderschönen Schutz"bleche"  von Velo Orange sind super zu montieren 

Was steht noch an:
- Schaltung aktivieren, leider fehlen noch die Velo Orange Shifter Sockel für die vorhandenen Dura Ace Rahmenschalthebel 
- Gepäckträger soll auch noch was dezentes dran, Velo Orange oder so...
- Nabendynamo ins Vorderrad einspeichen lassen (hatte überlegt einen silbernen LRS, aber gefällt mir jetzt so einfach gut, Aufkleber kommen noch runter von den Felgen) und Scheinwerfer / Rücklicht Supernova E3
- schöne Endkappen für den Lenker
- Ständer (wenn schon so eine schöne KSA40 Aufnahme da ist ) 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juni 2013)

Schickes rad! Glückwunsch.


----------



## madone (14. Juni 2013)

Wirklich prima geworden! Schutzbleche sind wunderbar.
 @ONE78: dein Fargo ist auch super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Auf den ersten Blick noch sehr ungewohnt, aber beim zweiten Blick gefällt es! Ohne Pflasterweg-Beweis hätte ich aber nie an ein Bike vom Roman gedacht!


----------



## Rommos (14. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick noch sehr ungewohnt, aber beim zweiten Blick gefällt es! Ohne Pflasterweg-Beweis hätte ich aber nie an ein Bike vom Roman gedacht!



Tja, ist halt kein Stahl  - da wird es mit der "Eleganz" einfach schwierig  dafür bleibt es im Endzustand wohl unter 12kg ohne irgendwelchen Leichtgewichtsspielereien, theoretisch ging da noch was 
Dazu meine miserablen bis nicht vorhandenen Fähigkeiten beim Fotografieren... In echt gefällt es mir auch besser als auf den Bildern 

Eigentlich sollte ein Rennbügel drauf, mal sehen, vielleicht laufen mir mal passende 2x10 STI´s über den Weg...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Dann doch lieber ein silberner Mary oder FSA Metropolis mit Lenkerendschalthebeln!


----------



## Rommos (14. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein silberner Mary oder FSA Metropolis mit Lenkerendschalthebeln!



Könnte auch passieren dass was mit etwas mehr Schwung drauf kommt,

Schalter kommt so (hoffentlich bald) 






Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2013)

das dr. dew ist richtig geil geworden 
wo hast Du pulvern lassen?


----------



## Rommos (14. Juni 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das dr. dew ist richtig geil geworden
> wo hast Du pulvern lassen?




Merci

ist bei einem Pulverbetrieb ca. halbe Stunde entfernt gemacht worden.
Manchmal etwas chaotisch, aber Test  hat geklappt, hat auch den Rahmen hier gemacht (sorry für OT)


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2013)

danke.
Du hättest mein stahl dr.dew nehmen sollen 
keine ahnung, was der neue besitzer damit gemacht hat, aber ich hätte mich gefreut wenn so eine schönheit dabei rumgekommen wäre.
muß mal gucken, was mit meinem ex rahmen passiert ist...


----------



## Rommos (14. Juni 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke.
> Du hättest mein stahl dr.dew nehmen sollen
> keine ahnung, was der neue besitzer damit gemacht hat, aber ich hätte mich gefreut wenn so eine schönheit dabei rumgekommen wäre.
> muß mal gucken, was mit meinem ex rahmen passiert ist...



Echt, war der Stahl??

ich hatte dein "Set" im Sinn als ich den Rahmen in der Bucht fand, hab dann aber keine Bilder mehr von deinem gefunden....

Hab da schon überlegt zuzuschlagen, aber die Farbe hätt ich nicht gewollt. Und damals wollte ich auch nicht lackieren bzw. war das mit dem Pulverer noch nicht auf dem Schirm.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2013)

aber sicher. alles was schön ist: 
standart 1 1/8 steuerrohrr
bsa tretlager
platz für eine RR kurbel
... ich könnte heulen, wenn ich daran denke ...


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juni 2013)

Fixies kannst du woander posten, Roman!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (14. Juni 2013)

Salsa kann ich auch 

Mein Vaya - allerdings nicht der aktuellste Zustand, war kurz nach Aufbau/Umbau. Mittlerweile sind die Supernova E3 Lichter vorn und hinten dran und Dynamokabel besser verlegt. Möchte eventuell andere Reifen draufziehen, der Sattel ist unbequem und eventuell den Salsa Wood Chipper dranbauen


----------



## goegolo (14. Juni 2013)

Salsa hat wohl gerade eine Rückrufaktion bzgl. der Starrgabeln La Cruz und Vaya  am Start.


----------



## svenso (14. Juni 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Salsa hat wohl gerade eine Rückrufaktion bzgl. der Starrgabeln La Cruz und Vaya  am Start.



Jup, habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber sind nur die orangen und grauen Vayas betroffen. Habe aber trotzdem nochmal zur Sicherheit die Gabel ausgebaut und die Gravur begutachtet - meine ist okay


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juni 2013)

schönes vaya.

kabelführung zum licht fällt etwas ab


----------



## Rommos (14. Juni 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Salsa kann ich auch
> Mittlerweile sind die Supernova E3 Lichter vorn und hinten dran und Dynamokabel besser verlegt.



Hi,

wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Supernova E3? Welchen Daynamo hast du da verbaut? Gerne auch per PN

Danke und Gruß
Roman


----------



## cpprelude (15. Juni 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ein erster - fahrbereiter - Zwischenstand meines Kona dr. dew
> 
> ...


 
Schickes Bike!  Gewagte Farbkombination aber trotzdem gut. Bin mal gespannt wie es nach den Veränderungen aussieht.

Das Salsa gefällt mir auch gut, aber Plattformpedale?


----------



## svenso (15. Juni 2013)

Die Pedale komme noch runter - liegt daran das es zur Zeit als Stadtrad fungiert (deshalb auch das "Sattelschloss"). Ich hatte keine anderen ohne Clickies und bin im Moment noch auf der Suche nach Click/Tatze Kombi, da hat mir aber der Rammos schon weitergeholen


----------



## dunkelfalke (15. Juni 2013)

Das Mamabike in der Endversion kurz vor der Abgabe.
Meine Mutter war begeistert. Mit ihrem alten Rad hätte sie sich nie auf einen schmalen Steinpfad getraut


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. Juni 2013)

das schaltwerk hinten.... aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (16. Juni 2013)

was hast du denn gegen rd-m760? passt doch perfekt zu dem dual control xt


----------



## rasumichin (16. Juni 2013)

ich denke das bezieht sich eher auf die etwas extreme stellung des schaltwerks, ist zwar wenn ichs richtig sehe hinten am groessten Ritzel, schaut aber dennoch ein wenig wild aus


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Juni 2013)

ja, ich meinte durchaus die extreme Stellung des schaltwerks. selbst wenn es auf dem größten ritzel ist, sollte es so nicht aussehen. diese position ist prädestiniert für den abriss des schaltwerks plus schaltauge.


----------



## halbgott (30. Juni 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ja, ich meinte durchaus die extreme Stellung des schaltwerks. selbst wenn es auf dem größten ritzel ist, sollte es so nicht aussehen. diese position ist prädestiniert für den abriss des schaltwerks plus schaltauge.



Wer seine Mama nicht liebt..


----------



## okier (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

weil es ja eine Galerie ist....heutige Testtour für eine mehrtägige Tour nä Wo. Zelt, Schlafsack und Matte am Heck, Klamotten im Rucksack.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







LG von OKIER
mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk


----------



## Godtake (1. Juli 2013)

Brr das muss doch rumwirbeln da hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (2. Juli 2013)

Sah in letzter Zeit einige die auf Top Notch 29 ern rumdüsen.
Was soll ich davon halten, es scheint wohl der neue Trend zu sein.
Jedoch find ich das Steuerrohr bei 29 ern für mich selbst etwas zu kurz.
Ob ich jemals einen 29 er Vertrauen schenken werde..
Hier mein Focus Black Knight 2010 Custom mit changed Crankset.
Der Nabendynamo ging mir irgendwann mal Kaputt und lief aus.
Die Kette war eines Tages auch zu ersetzen.
Ob das allerdings auf mich rückzuführen ist, darüber kann man nur mutmaßen...
Rahmenhöhe ist 55 cm bei 185 größe.
Deswegen ist die gefederte Sattelstütze auch so weit rausgekommen.

Jedenfalls find ich so eine Gepäckträgerbefestigung ungeheuer sinnvoll vor allem wenn man auf Reisen geht.
Das Focus ist eher sportlich ausgelegt.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juli 2013)

Was is denn an dem Rad Custom???


----------



## halbgott (2. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was is denn an dem Rad Custom???



Die Kurbel wurde getauscht, dann wurde eine klingel befestigt, Schutzbleche befestigt, Gepäckträger befestigt und das vordere Laufrad wurde durch ein  Laufrad ohne Nabendynamo ersetzt.
Der Sis Umwerfer wurde durch einen xt umwerfer ersetzt.

Die Kurbel war ein Klotz. Das ist die neue http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1174/a34687/fc-m431-kurbel-vierkant-schwarz.html

Vorher hing die dran
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...rbelgarnituren/Shimano-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M191
Achja das Front licht ging auch irgendwann mal kaputt.
Sattel wurde auch getauscht wie auch Sattelstange.
Lenkergriffe waren zu hart..





Aber ich komm besser mit längeren Kurbellängen zurecht, deswegen der Tausch.
War auch die einzige die ich so ohne weiteres verwenden konnte.
Und da so ein Fahrrad ja nicht allzu wertig sein sollte, ersparte ich mir die Umrüstung auf Hollowdeck 2.

Achja und Pedale wurden gegen breitere ausgetauscht.
Wie am obigen Bild ersichtlich, sind wackelige Steckschutzbleche Original verbaut.


----------



## okier (2. Juli 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Brr das muss doch rumwirbeln da hinten...



Wat soll denn wirbeln? Meinst Du wegen Regen oder was? Zeug selbst ist fest und hat die 40 km geschmeidig gehalten. Nur nen Plattfuss hinten hat die Tour zeitlich etwas gedehnt...

LG von OKIER
mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk


----------



## Godtake (2. Juli 2013)

Wie viel wiegt denn dein Gepäck an der Sattelstange?
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze steif ist, wenn es nur an einer Stelle verbunden ist.

P.S.
Hey ein Cottbuser, ich war bis vor zwei Wochen Exil-Cottbuser.


----------



## halbgott (2. Juli 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt denn dein Gepäck an der Sattelstange?
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze steif ist, wenn es nur an einer Stelle verbunden ist.



Das unterstreich ich mal..
Ich kann es mir ebenso wenig vorstellen.
Aber für eine packung notfall streichhölzer könnte es noch reichen.


----------



## okier (2. Juli 2013)

Entspannt Euch....die MTX-Sattelstütze von Topeak zerrt bei Bedarf 9 Kg durch die Welt. Ist mit 680 g sensationell leicht und binnen 10 sec. an- oder abmontiert. Habe knapp 4 Kg drauf und da wippt-wackelt-schleudert-vibriert-lastwechselt mal sowas von gar nichts...:thumbup:

PS: die CB-Zeit geschmeidig verlebt?

LG von OKIER
mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk


----------



## Godtake (2. Juli 2013)

Okay, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber wenn es so ist, dann ists ja gut.


----------



## halbgott (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

Ist natürlich äußerst geistreich, komentarlos ein Bild von einer Sattelstütze zu posten, die oberhalb einer möglichen Gepäckträgerbefestigung gebrochen ist. Die Ladungsverteilung mag nicht unbedingt für einen günstigen Schwerpunkt sorgen, aber die angegebenen 9-10kg stemmen solche Gepäckträger locker, wenn man sie nicht grad an ner 200g Stütze hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okier (3. Juli 2013)

@halbgott: passieren kann immer alles...ob meine Gepäckbefestigung die 400km-tour planmässig absolviert, poste ich gern nä Wo. Die bisherigen, kürzeren MTB-Touren gaben jedenfalls keinen Anlass, Zweifel aufkommen zu lassen. @BigJohn: :thumbup: und Danke!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG von OKIER
mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk


----------



## multiMonochrom (3. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Ladungsverteilung mag nicht unbedingt für einen günstigen Schwerpunkt sorgen, aber die angegebenen 9-10kg stemmen solche Gepäckträger locker, wenn man sie nicht grad an ner 200g Stütze hat.



Dem kann ich so (aus eigener Erfahrung) nur zustimmen. Wenn man den Gepäckträger sinnvoll packt, übersteht der auch lange Touren ohne Probleme.


----------



## halbgott (3. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist natürlich äußerst geistreich, komentarlos ein Bild von einer Sattelstütze zu posten, die oberhalb einer möglichen Gepäckträgerbefestigung gebrochen ist. Die Ladungsverteilung mag nicht unbedingt für einen günstigen Schwerpunkt sorgen, aber die angegebenen 9-10kg stemmen solche Gepäckträger locker, wenn man sie nicht grad an ner 200g Stütze hat.



Mir ging es darum zu zeigen daß im Offroad einsatz so ein Gepäckträgerchen ständig belastet wird an den Punkten wo er befestigt wird, an der Sattelstange.
Und es noch drauf ankommt wie er befestigt wird.(welche Materialien)
Durch die Befestigung wirken Kräfte auf die Sattelstütze die auf der Angriffsfläche Kerben hinterlassen können.
Weil je nach dem eine Sattelstütze auch etwas flext.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/frei...brochen-radlerin-stuerzt-schwer--8707106.html


----------



## SirQuickly (5. Juli 2013)

Meins...


----------



## SirQuickly (5. Juli 2013)

Und mit Trailer:


----------



## okier (5. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Mir ging es darum zu zeigen daß im Offroad einsatz so ein Gepäckträgerchen ständig belastet wird an den Punkten wo er befestigt wird, an der Sattelstange.
> Und es noch drauf ankommt wie er befestigt wird.(welche Materialien)
> Durch die Befestigung wirken Kräfte auf die Sattelstütze die auf der Angriffsfläche Kerben hinterlassen können.
> Weil je nach dem eine Sattelstütze auch etwas flext.
> ...


 @halbgott: Dank Dir trotzdem für den Hinweis. Eine regelmässige Kontrolle der Sat.stütze und des Trägerprofils kann ja nicht schaden...Schlafsack, Iso und Zelt sind aber von zarter Gestalt 

LG von OKIER
mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk


----------



## halbgott (6. Juli 2013)

okier schrieb:


> @halbgott: Dank Dir trotzdem für den Hinweis. Eine regelmässige Kontrolle der Sat.stütze und des Trägerprofils kann ja nicht schaden...Schlafsack, Iso und Zelt sind aber von zarter Gestalt



Also Hier nochmal das meinige..


----------



## okier (6. Juli 2013)

:...mit feinem Gep.träger....


LG von OKIER
mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk


----------



## halbgott (6. Juli 2013)

okier schrieb:


> :...mit feinem Gep.träger....
> 
> 
> LG von OKIER
> mobil vom Smartphone mit tapatalk



welcher aber leider kaum erkennbar ist
Dafür hab ich noch schöne scharfe winter bilder.. ala Bike Under
War ziemlich kalt aber die Aufnahmen sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung .. 
Damals noch mit Gepäckträgertasche 
Jetzt ist was sportlicheres dran.
Der Gepäckträger ist zu schmal für  die Tasche fand ich und hab die Tasche getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (8. Juli 2013)

Servus,

kleines Update , Seitenständer (praktisch, Schönheit versucht durch polieren der Alustange anzuheben...), Dura Ace Schalthebel auf Velo Orange Shiftersockel, Velo Orange Rear Rack











Jetzt steht dann noch die Beleuchtung an....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Godtake (9. Juli 2013)

Mir will die Farbkombination nicht gefallen, aber da gibts ja immer einen wie mich

Eine Frage: Soll es ne feste Beleuchtung werden (sprich du lässt noch einen Dynamo einspeichen)?


----------



## AverageJoe (9. Juli 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Mir will die Farbkombination nicht gefallen, aber da gibts ja immer einen wie mich



...es gibt sogar zwei.... das blau verhindert eine insgesamt "elegantere" Gesamterscheinung des Rades....mit silbernen Akzenten, so wie bei den Schutzblechen z. Bsp.(oder ganz in schwarz) wäre eine dezent zurückhaltende Schönheit draus geworden.....aber auch das ist lediglich meine Meinung und reine Geschmackssache.....

Gruß Joe


----------



## Rommos (9. Juli 2013)

Godtake schrieb:


> Mir will die Farbkombination nicht gefallen, aber da gibts ja immer einen wie mich
> 
> Eine Frage: Soll es ne feste Beleuchtung werden (sprich du lässt noch einen Dynamo einspeichen)?





AverageJoe schrieb:


> ...es gibt sogar zwei.... das blau verhindert eine insgesamt "elegantere" Gesamterscheinung des Rades....mit silbernen Akzenten, so wie bei den Schutzblechen z. Bsp.(oder ganz in schwarz) wäre eine dezent zurückhaltende Schönheit draus geworden.....aber auch das ist lediglich meine Meinung und reine Geschmackssache.....
> 
> Gruß Joe



Hi

Der Plan ist in der Tat eine feste Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo.

Zur Farbkombi: Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden  Der Rahmen ist dunkelblau mit hellblauen Schriftzügen, deshalb das helle blau - wollte es nicht zu klassisch...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## AverageJoe (10. Juli 2013)

Hi Roman....

ach datt is dunkelblau! Entweder stimmt was mit der Farbwiedergabe meines Rechners nicht.....oder meine Augen lassen mich im Stich.... Das macht Deine Farbwahl einleuchtender.....dann wären schwarz oder silber ja auch nicht unbedingt angezeigt gewesen......wie gesagt, an sich ein wirklich schniekes Rad!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2013)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> Hi Roman....
> 
> ach datt is dunkelblau! Entweder stimmt was mit der Farbwiedergabe meines Rechners nicht.....oder meine Augen lassen mich im Stich.... Das macht Deine Farbwahl einleuchtender.....dann wären schwarz oder silber ja auch nicht unbedingt angezeigt gewesen......wie gesagt, an sich ein wirklich schniekes Rad!
> 
> Gruß Joe



Hi,

es war schon die Option, die Teile strahlen zu lassen und dann alles zu polieren.... aber da war ich dann doch zu faul - das Alter 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (10. Juli 2013)

Der Gepäckträger ist am Schutzblech und am Ausfallende befestigt, aber sonst nirgendwo? Sieht sehr schön und reduziert aus, aber sie stabil ist das wenn man dran rüttelt oder z.b. einseitig eine Packtasche dran macht? Mich würde mal Dein Erfahrungswert interessieren, da ich diese Lösung noch nie live erlebt habe.

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad 

Michael


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> Der Gepäckträger ist am Schutzblech und am Ausfallende befestigt, aber sonst nirgendwo? Sieht sehr schön und reduziert aus, aber sie stabil ist das wenn man dran rüttelt oder z.b. einseitig eine Packtasche dran macht? Mich würde mal Dein Erfahrungswert interessieren, da ich diese Lösung noch nie live erlebt habe.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad
> 
> Michael



Hi,

Spaß macht das Rad - das mit dem Gepäckträger ist in der Tat so wie du beschrieben hast. 

Bist jetzt sehr stabil, das Schutzblech ist ja wirklich stabiles Metall. 
Option ist noch einen Strebe im Schutzblech bis zur Befestigung an der Querstrebe zur Verstärkung. Oder dann eben Doppelstrebe zur orig. Sitzstrebenbefestigung.
Es hängen auch nur kleine Frontroller dran, der Rahmen ist schon sehr kompakt, wird mit Shimano Gr.47 Schuhen vorne und hinten eng....

Schönheit muss leiden 

Gruß


----------



## popeye (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, so isses  Deshalb ist mein Alltagsrad auch hässlicher und praktischer als die anderen Pferde im Stall


----------



## svenso (10. Juli 2013)

Welches Rücklicht willst du denn verbauen? Ich meine am Gepäckträger sind keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten oder? Bleibt nur das E3 Taillight oder?


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Welches Rücklicht willst du denn verbauen? Ich meine am Gepäckträger sind keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten oder? Bleibt nur das E3 Taillight oder?



Hi

es gibt ein Gewinde von unten, da möchte ich mit einem kleinen Winkel genau so ein dezente E3 Rücklicht dran bauen. Mal sehen...


----------



## popeye (10. Juli 2013)

falls du nicht unbedingt das aktuelle superhelle brauchst: Das alte nicht stvo-konforme gibt es bei supernova zum restposten-preis http://h1987995.stratoserver.net/magento/supernova-e3-tail-light-1-schrauben-befestigung.html vielleicht wäre das ja was? 

ich habe mir mal die variante in der 1-schrauben-befestigung gekauft mit dem ziel das dingens bei meiem alltagsrad irgendwann mal am schutzblech anzubringen.






vg,  michael


----------



## Rommos (11. Juli 2013)

Servus
Danke für den Tipp, das passt genau 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## dunkelfalke (18. Juli 2013)

Das blieibt jetzt so, habe kein Bock mehr, noch gross was zu ändern. Nur noch statt Ultralite VRO den Carbon Bar VRO-Lenker nehmen und den Hinterreifen mal durch nen frischen ersetzen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. August 2013)

Das Rad ist zwar nicht schön, aber es bringt mich in um so schönere Gegenden


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2013)

Oha den Falzarego für mich lieber nur mit Motor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (9. August 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


>



Das ist echt superschön


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. August 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oha den Falzarego für mich lieber nur mit Motor



Nun, da waren LEIDER viele mit Motor unterwegs...


----------



## madone (9. August 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Nun, da waren LEIDER viele mit Motor unterwegs...



Das wird sich ändern, die versuchen viele moppedfreie Tage zu veranstalten. Zumindest Sella Ronda und halt zum Maratona deles Dolomites


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. August 2013)

madone schrieb:


> Das wird sich ändern, die versuchen viele moppedfreie Tage zu veranstalten. Zumindest Sella Ronda und halt zum Maratona deles Dolomites



Schon, aber das sind halt immer nur einzelne Tage und ich war insgesamt 8 Tage unterwegs von Nürtingen nach Torbole. Da konnte ich mir die Auto-/ moppedfreien Tage leider nicht raussuchen. Und dann noch alle 13 Pässe, die ich gefahren bin, in einer Woche autofrei hinzubekommen - das wird noch schwerer... 

Am Stilfser Joch gibts den Tag ja auch, wird dieses Jahr vielleicht noch ein Ziel 

Grüßle


----------



## Rommos (9. August 2013)

Chapeau


----------



## maggi>B (16. August 2013)

Mein neues Bike für den Arbeitsweg, KALKHOFF STING GT LITE








Bisher geändert habe ich die Reifen, Griffe und Pedale.
Getauscht wird noch die Sattelklemme und vielleicht kommt noch der eine oder andere Spacer weg.


----------



## nepo (17. August 2013)

Die Farbe / Farbkombination gefällt mir richtig gut. Wäre interessant, wie lange das so gut aussieht...


----------



## Godtake (19. August 2013)

Ist doch Klarlack drauf, oder?
Btw. hab heut in Dresden ein Kalkhoff gesehen, was um eine Laterne gefalten war - ich hoffe das passiert dem hier nicht.


----------



## maggi>B (19. August 2013)

Ja ist Klarlack drauf und es wird auch regelmäßig geputzt.
An der Laterne wird es natürlich auch nicht enden, zuhause steht es immer in der Wohnung und auf Arbeit auf einem abgesicherten Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (1. September 2013)

War Samstag auf der Eurobike. Wer war von Euch und was waren Eure Favoriten?

Ich schau immer als erstes die Räder am Radständer vor der Messe und wie jedes Jahr ist das oftmals spannender als die Neuheiten der Messe selbst. Mein Lieblings-Radständer-Rad dieses Jahr:









Find ich richtig klasse. Front- und Heckgepäckträger, die XT-Daumies am Rennlenker, das überhöhte Steuerrohr. 

Auf der Messe hab ich aber auch einige Schönheiten für mich entdeckt:

Miyata:








Alex Moulton:







Alles nicht wirklich Messeneuheiten. Immerhin ein Mtb Cycletech mit Pinion-Getriebe:





Alles in allem gab es aber schon Eurobikes die ich langweiliger fand. Auch Personen wie Chris King, Gilles Berthoud, Joe Breeze oder Mr. Miyata waren persönlich am Stand, finde ich klasse 

vg,
Michael


----------



## goodie (1. September 2013)

Hallo, positiv aufgefallen ist mir:

Es gibt wieder mehr Stahlrahmen !!! Selbst Stevens baut wieder einen Reiserad/Trekkingrahmen, Rennradrahmen und einen Fixie Rahmen aus Stahl.

Negativ fand ich:

Die grossen Herstellen bauen fast keine 26 Zoll Mtb`s mehr. Hauptsache 650B oder 29 Zoll.

Wie immer werden viele Stände schon um 15 oder 16 Uhr abgebaut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## popeye (1. September 2013)

Hätte ich fast vergessen:





Traumhaft. Gilles Berthoud hat jetzt auch schwarzes Lederband im Angebot, bisher nur hellbraun. Hab ich mir zum Messepreis mitgenommen, da mir das für mein Winter noch gefehlt hat. 

VG,
Michael


----------



## goodie (1. September 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> Hätte ich fast vergessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der ist ja toll. Gibts den auch für Kettenschaltung?
Hast du von dem noch mehr Bilder?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## popeye (1. September 2013)

leider ist das mein einziges foto. aber ich denke gilles berthoud baut rahmen nur auf anfrage und da sind dann sicher alle optionen umsetzbar, kettenschaltung also sowieso. seit einiger zeit bietet gilles berthoud aber einen sehr schönen drehschaltgriff für rohloff an, dem ist sicher die ausstattungsvariante von diesem stück geschuldet.


----------



## popeye (1. September 2013)

noch was für Leute die auf große Laufräder stehen (co-motion)








und für Leute die kleine Laufräder mögen (bruno)





Ich find beide geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (1. September 2013)

Gibt es das Miyata in Serie?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## svenso (1. September 2013)

Das Co-Motion ist klasse


----------



## popeye (1. September 2013)

goodie schrieb:


> Gibt es das Miyata in Serie?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Kleine Stückzahlen, wenn ich es recht verstanden habe.


----------



## popeye (1. September 2013)

goodie schrieb:


> Der ist ja toll. Gibts den auch für Kettenschaltung?
> Hast du von dem noch mehr Bilder?
> 
> Gruß Thomas




zufall http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Touring-b...erthoud-/221276812677?clk_rvr_id=516175941158


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2013)

goodie schrieb:


> Die grossen Herstellen bauen fast keine 26 Zoll Mtb`s mehr. Hauptsache 650B oder 29 Zoll.


Gebaut werden die nach wie vor, nur sind die auf Messen eben nicht mehr so der Renner.

Das co-motion ist der Hammer!


----------



## svenso (2. September 2013)

Die müssen halt "Innovationen" vorstellen und die Leute anfixen das auch haben zu müssen. In ein paar Jahren gibts dann das große Revival von 26" und dessen Vorteile


----------



## goegolo (2. September 2013)

26" funktioniert dank stabiler Felgen mit nur 32 Speichen hinten am Tandem super. Einzig die zuerst montierten RaceKings erwiesen sich auf unserer Tour über den Ostseeküstenradweg nach Bornholm als nicht haltbar.


----------



## goodie (2. September 2013)

...Gebaut werden die nach wie vor, nur sind die auf Messen eben nicht mehr so der Renner.


Bei den grossen "Massenherstellern" hören die 26 Zoll aber schon ab einer Preisklasse von unter 500 Euro auf.

Ab 500 Euro gibt es in der Regel schon 29er. Somit stirbt recht schnell 26 Zoll aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2013)

Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Trek, Radon, Bulls, Stevens und co stellen alle noch Hardtails jenseits der 1000â¬ und teils fÃ¼r viele groÃe Scheine her. Von Fullys reden wir da noch nicht mal.


----------



## popeye (3. September 2013)

Also ich würde da nicht gleich in Panik geraten. Ich meine wie oft wurden Neuerungen und Innovationen eingeführt, die ersten Hardtails, Fullys, Scheibenbremsen, Carbon-Rahmen und gibt es heute denn nicht mehr die Möglichkeit sich ein ungefedertes Rad aus Stahl zu kaufen? OK, die Breite des Angebots folgt natürlich der Innovation, aber ich finde es gab noch nie so viele Nischenangebote im Fahrradmarkt wie heute.

Zudem gilt natürlich: Es ist eine Industrie und diese Industrie entwickelt Dinge auch manchmal einfach nur deshalb, weil der Drang etwas neues zu kaufen geschaffen werden soll. Ich weiß zwischenzeitlich recht genau, welchen Merkmalen mein Velo entsprechen sollte,  schüttel den Kopf über Entwicklungen die ich für unnötig halte und picke mir die Innovationen raus, die ich spannend finde. Stillstand bei der Entwicklung fände ich viel schlimmer und nur in einer perfekten Welt gibt es nur die Entwicklungen, die jeder gut findet (träumen kann man ja).

VG, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zollstock (3. September 2013)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Das blieibt jetzt so, habe kein Bock mehr, noch gross was zu ändern. Nur noch statt Ultralite VRO den Carbon Bar VRO-Lenker nehmen und den Hinterreifen mal durch nen frischen ersetzen.



Schönes Rad, wollte ich mal schreiben. Wirkt absolut robust und wenig anfällig. Über die optimale Führung von Beleuchtungskabeln weiß ich zu wenig...


----------



## Heiko_München (3. September 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> noch was für Leute die auf große Laufräder stehen (co-motion)



Das Rad ist echt echt toll. Ich hab mich verguckt    ...oder doch eher nen "Gravel-Road-Bike mit etwas weniger Reifenfreiheit? 

Aber flotter Preis! Knappe $ 2.000,- für nen Stahlrahmen! O.k. individuell aber dafür bekommt man auc hschon etwas aus Titan.

Was ist das denn für ein Lenker? On-One Midge oder Salsa Woodchipper?

Danke
Heiko


----------



## popeye (3. September 2013)

das habe ich mich auch gefragt. ich glaube, keines von beiden. logo konnte ich nicht erkennen, da das lenkerband drübergewickelt war.


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2013)

Das wird halt irgend ein Dirt Dropbar sein. Die gibts auch noch von anderen Herstellern für viel und nicht os viel geld.


----------



## popeye (3. September 2013)

ja klar, aber auch wenn die alle ähnlich sind, sind die Unterschiede doch riesig. Ich hab drei Lenker durchgemacht, bis ich den gefunden habe, den ich wollte






zuerst hatte ich nen nitteo, davor hatte ich den onone midge, der ist gar nix 

der am co-motion sieht cool aus, ob er sich gut für touren eignet, bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2013)

Der "Drop-Winkel" ist da etwas flacher oder?


----------



## Specialk (3. September 2013)

@popeye

und welchen hast Du jetzt, wann gehts weiter mit dem Winter-Bike?


----------



## Heiko_München (4. September 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> ja klar, aber auch wenn die alle ähnlich sind, sind die Unterschiede doch riesig. Ich hab drei Lenker durchgemacht, bis ich den gefunden habe, den ich wollte
> ....
> der am co-motion sieht cool aus, ob er sich gut für touren eignet, bin mir nicht sicher.



Hmmm,

ich suche nen Lenker für ausgedehnte Touren mit nem mod. CX-Bike. Ich dachte schon an den on-one Midge oder den Salsa. Wieso warst du von dem Midge enttäuscht? Geht der doch nur auf sowas wie nem Fargo oder Gryphon?

Vielleicht wäre ja der Salsa Cowbell auch ne Alternative?

Danke und sorry für etwas OT.
Heiko


----------



## popeye (4. September 2013)

Ich kann gar nicht sagen, welche Marke meiner ist. Das Modell war vor einigen Jahren am mtb cycletech papalgi montiert, nachdem hier das alte nitto-modell ausgedient hatte. ich habe daher beim mtb cycletech-händler um die ecke gefragt, ob ich genau diesen lenker haben könnte. 

er geht an den enden nicht so weit auseinander und ist kompakter:





zudem kann man etwas aufrechter sitzen, wenn man ihn nicht auf den bremsen oder im drop sondern von oben von vorne greift, weil er da erst nochmal so ne kleine Biegung zum Fahrer hin macht:





Beim on one midge ist es so: superbreit und dann ein ganz kleiner Drop. Für mich waren das gefühlt weniger Griffmöglichkeiten. Aber es ist eben auch ein Unterschied ob man einen Tourenlenker will oder ob man einen Rennradlenker in Kombi mit nem sehr steilen Vorbau an einem Mountainbike fahren will. Beim MTB zählt die Breite vermutlich mehr, beim Tourenrad die möglichst vielfältigen Griffmöglichkeiten.

Vg
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (4. September 2013)

Specialk schrieb:


> @popeye
> 
> und welchen hast Du jetzt, wann gehts weiter mit dem Winter-Bike?



Musste ich leider einige Zeit schleifen lassen, aber sollte in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen fertig werden. Fehlen nur noch ganz wenige Puzzle-Teile und ich hoffe, ich kann sogar noch die letzten Spätsommer-Strahlen damit einfangen 

Zum Thema Winter gabs übrigens gerade einen BLOG-Eintrag auf Stahlrahmenbikes http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlra...e-in-der-kunst-des-besonderen-winter-bicycles


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. September 2013)

also für wirkich lange touren kann ich nur rennbügel empfehlen. ich persönlich habe extreme probleme mit den nerven in meinen händen (die eine handhälfte schläft jeweils ein) - Nervus Ulnaris.....
ich hatte anfangs einen 120er vorbau und dazu einen ähnlichen lenker wie den FSA Metropolis.
aufgrund der probleme habe ich mich mal belesen und bin auf die aussage einen arztes gestoßen, der rennbügel empfehlt.
an einem rennbügel hat man zig griffpositionen zwischen denen man wechseln kann, was die einseitige belastung der nerven verringert. am fsa verschnitt hatte ich lediglich zwei griffpositionen. jetzt habe ich fünf.
ich war erst skeptisch was die aussage anging. aber ich musste es ausprobieren.
also 90er Vorbau dran, den Rennbügel und erstmal ein paar kilometer geschruppt.
vorher hatte ich nach 190km tagestour geschlagene 5 wochen kein richtiges gefühl in dem ring und kleinen finger an beiden händen.
mit dem rennbügel sind 190km locker drin... das einzige was da noch anstrengt, sind die nackenmuskeln und armmuskeln, sowie die beine ;D aber 190km..... fährt man ja auch nicht jeden tag!


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. September 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> l



der wäre noch perfekter als meiner ;D schönes gerät!


----------



## popeye (4. September 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> der wäre noch perfekter als meiner ;D schönes gerät!



wenn du ihn dir bei irgendeinem mtb cycletech-händler besorgen willst, nimm am besten das foto mit. es kan sonst schnell passieren, dass der händler dir den alten nitto besellt, der sehr viele jahre zuvor der lenker am papalgi war. bei mir hats dann auch erst beim zweiten anlauf geklappt. 

auch wichtig: der lenker brauch einen vorbau mit einer breiteren klemmung, ich glaub 31,8 ist das.

vg, michael


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. September 2013)

Vorher:





Nachher:


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. September 2013)

aber mal was anderes. ich suche schutzbleche. und zwar wirklich richtig lange teile, nicht nur so lang, wie die longboard von sks, sondern richtig lang

so etwa:





also für vorne. meine frontlampe wird nämlich immer komplett zugesaut. letzten winter ist die durch den ganzen schnee und dreck sogar kaputt gegangen.... ist irgendwie eingedrungen und die led hats rausgehauen...

oder baut man sich da vorne auch einfach ein HR schutzblech an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (4. September 2013)

Endlich den richtigen Sattel gefunden....


----------



## goodie (4. September 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht sagen, welche Marke meiner ist. Das Modell war vor einigen Jahren am mtb cycletech papalgi montiert, nachdem hier das alte nitto-modell ausgedient hatte. ich habe daher beim mtb cycletech-händler um die ecke gefragt, ob ich genau diesen lenker haben könnte.
> 
> er geht an den enden nicht so weit auseinander und ist kompakter:
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,

hast du eine neue Gabel an deinem Hardo?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## popeye (4. September 2013)

nein, ist die alte. die hatte aber ein paar schrammen abbekommen und als ich einen anderen rahmen zu rockensten zum pulverbeschichten geschickt habe, haben die mir die gabel für einen kleinen aufpreis mitgepulvert.


----------



## AverageJoe (4. September 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> ja klar, aber auch wenn die alle ähnlich sind, sind die Unterschiede doch riesig. Ich hab drei Lenker durchgemacht, bis ich den gefunden habe, den ich wollte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ledersattel im Regen...ohne Cover!.....tstststs......


----------



## popeye (4. September 2013)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> Ledersattel im Regen...ohne Cover!.....tstststs......



Mein "Cover" ist eine Plastiktüte die ich immer unter den Sattel stopfe und wenns regnet kommt sie drüber. Aber warum sollte ich das fotografieren

Mich wundert, dass keiner das lächerliche Schloß kommentiert, das hätte es wenigstens verdient


----------



## popeye (11. September 2013)

Regenwetter, alles grau in grau. Zeit für ein bisschen Farbe:


----------



## Delphis1982 (16. September 2013)

So... hier mal mein aufgepeppelter Allzweckesel.


----------



## goodie (16. September 2013)

Hallo, hast du keinen Seitenschneider um Brems oder Schaltzüge zu kürzen?    Auch das Lichtkabel sieht etwas seltsam aus.

Sorry, ich will nicht soviel meckern. Aber die Ständermontage ist nicht so glücklich gewählt. Bei deiner Montage kann es passieren, das die Kettenstrebe Dellen bekommt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Delphis1982 (16. September 2013)

Jaaa, ich bekenne mich schuldig geschlampt zu haben.
Habe die überschüssigen Seilzüge bereits entfernt,...
leider NACH dem Knipsen, ich Honk. 

Die Kabel werden auch bei nächster Gelegenheit IM Rahmen verlegt.
Beleuchtung und Bremsen MÜSSEN übrigens doppelt ausgelegt sein,
da wo ich wohne, möchte ich nachts nicht im Dunkeln fahren müssen,
und so wie ich fahre tu ich gut daran, einsatzbereite "Reservebremsen" zu haben.

Das erste was in den nächsten Tagen geändert wird IST ja der Ständer.
Der nervt mich auch schon gewaltig, da er das Fahrrad nur im Leergewicht stabil hält.
Sobald was in der Box ist, kann ich das Teil vergessen.
Die Verbindungen der Lichtleitungen werden noch vernünftig isoliert,
anschließend kommt eine neue Kette ran, die Zahnkränze werden gereinigt,
dann werden die Bilder auch ersetzt.

Derzeit soll das Teil einfach nur zuverlässig fahren können.
Wie gesagt, ich habe es erst kürzlich in einem recht desolaten Zustand bekommen.
Wie das Fahrrad VORHER aussah, das hätte ich im Leben nicht fotografiert,
ich hätte mich in Grund und Boden geschämt. 
Aber ich hab mich in das Teil verliebt.
V-Brakes waren schon dran, die Scheibenbremsen sind neu (Tektro Auriga Sub)
und trotz vieler Unkenrufe haben die keinen einzigen Quietscher von sich gegeben und sind DICHT.

Die Beleuchtung ist auch neu, hab die Box dafür anbohren müssen.
Die MUSS leider sein, so unförmig das auch aussehen mag.

PS.:
Die Kettenstrebe ist zwar verdreckt ohne Ende,
ich versichere, die Kette schlägt auch Offroad nirgends gegen.


----------



## AverageJoe (16. September 2013)

Durch die ungekürzten Züge und die unglückliche Verlegung wirkt das ganze unaufgeräumt und chaotisch. Da würde ich von Grund auf nochmal neu rangehen....jetzt sind sie doch da, die verregneten Herbstwochenenden, die einem Zeit zum Basteln lassen.....

Ach ja...was hat es mit dem Reisekoffer über dem Hinterrad auf sich?? Warum keine Lösung mit Packtaschen?

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AverageJoe (16. September 2013)

so ist das, wenn man gleichzeitig tippt.....Du warst schneller....


----------



## Delphis1982 (16. September 2013)

Die Box hat Styroporeinlagen mit Kühlakkus für Medikamententransporte (Apothekenkurier).
Im Herbst/Winter mag das lächerlich klingen
aber im Sommer sind geschmolzene Glycerinzäpchen und unbrauchbare Betablocker nicht lustig.
Immerhin ist die Box sogar für gelegentliche Offroadfahrten stabil genug montiert.


Schneller ???
Hach, ein Kompliment.
Sonst bin ich die Schlaftablette in Person. 


PS.:
Montag kommen neue Bilder rein,
dann ist das Rad gestriegelt und geschniegelt sauber,
Kabel fein verlegt und nicht ganz so chaotisch...

PPS.:
Ich steh voll auf Entropie. *klugscheiß*


----------



## Hitzi (18. September 2013)

Delphis1982 schrieb:


> PPS.:
> Ich steh voll auf Entropie. *klugscheiß*



Dann behalt dein Klugschei*ermodus sonst straft dich das Forum in Form von Klugschei*erei wegen deinem Bike


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. September 2013)

Delphis1982 schrieb:


> PS.:
> Montag kommen neue Bilder rein,
> dann ist das Rad gestriegelt und geschniegelt sauber,
> Kabel fein verlegt und nicht ganz so chaotisch...
> ...



KS Modus an: es ist Mittwoch...


----------



## HorstSt (21. September 2013)

Eigentlich bin ich im Bereich MTB und SSP unterwegs. Ein Rad für Einkaufen usw. fehlte noch. Da fiel mir für kleinsten EUR (Fundsachenversteigerung) dieses CroMo-Teil mit LX-Ausstattung in die Hände: Luft rein, Kette geölt, Sattel und Griffe getauscht, Hängerkupplung und Packtaschen dran und losgefahren. Perfekt. Nur ein Nabendynamo sollte irgendwann mal sein.




Kalkhoff "The Tramper"

Das Rad hat alles, was ich eigentlich nicht mag: Schutzbleche, Licht, Ständer. Aber meine anderen Bikes sind eher Sportgerät, dieses eben TranSportgerät. Da sehe ich den Sinn durchaus ein.

Horst


----------



## Kai76 (30. September 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir letztens auch ein güstiges Winterrad besorgt,um damit dann zur Arbeit zu fahren. Habe dann ein paar Sachen günstig erneuert. Läuft ganz gut und erfüllt seinen Zweck.Neuen Lenker,neue Lampe,neue Gabel,neues Tretlager,neue Kurbel(48/38/28),neue Kette und Schraubkranz(alt 34/14-neu 28/13) Evtl. mal noch Spike-Reifen wenn es dann wieder frostig wird. 


Bild vorher und nachher
















Gruß Kai


----------



## Sickgirl (30. September 2013)

habe es heute mal geschaft meine Alltagsmöhre zu fotografieren:






[/url][/IMG]

Ist zwar für einen Nichtautofahrer ein peinlicher Name, aber bi 15 Euro für das Rahmenset drücke ich mal ein Auge zu. Ein Teil der Teile fiel beim Kellerausfegen an, der Rest gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt


----------



## hdd (30. September 2013)

hey .. mein schatzi


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Oktober 2013)

Mein Wiesmann habe ich in seiner endgültig letzten Evolutionsstufe fotografiert: 




Ich habe die letzten drei Jahre ziemlich viel drangeschraubt aber folgende Maßnahmen fande ich jetzt als echte Meilensteine:
Den Umbau auf Rennlenker
Den Tausch der Shimano STIs gegen Campa Chorus Ergos
und jetzt zuletzt der Umstieg auf 2x10.

Über die Jahre ist es auch immer leichter geworden und wiegt jetzt knapp 12 kg

Aber nach 13 schönen Jahre ist es Zeit zum Abschied nehme, die letzte finale Maßnahme: im Januar wird der Rahmen getauscht. Ich habe schon ziemlich konkrete Vorstellung. Zum einen will ich die Geometrie für den Rennlenker optimieren und zum anderen möchte ich auf Scheibenbremse umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Steppenwolf (1. Oktober 2013)

hdd schrieb:


> hey .. mein schatzi


 

@ hdd: Was genau für eine Federgabel hast Du verbaut? Ich hoffe keine OEM ?!? Ich suche fürs Finish meines Rades noch eine Matte, am besten Disc only Gabel.

Hoffe Du kannst mir einige Details geben.

Dank vorab.


----------



## ArSt (1. Oktober 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Den Tausch der Shimano STIs gegen Campa Chorus Ergos und jetzt zuletzt der Umstieg auf 2x10.


 
Wilde, aber interessante Teilemischung hast Du an Deinem Wiesmann!
Das das Shimano 735er Schaltwerk mit den Campa Chorus Ergos auf 10fach funktioniert, mag ich fast nicht glauben! Das mit einem 7fach Schaltwerk von 1989, 10 Ritzel zu bedienen sind, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass da aber Campa dazu passt, verwundert mich!
Und wie machst Du das mit den Campa-Bremshebeln und der V-Brake? Sehr vorsichtig ziehen?
Trotzdem, an diesem Rad sieht man die Erfahrung von vielen Kilometern! 

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. Oktober 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> im Januar wird der Rahmen getauscht. Ich habe schon ziemlich konkrete Vorstellung. Zum einen will ich die Geometrie für den Rennlenker optimieren und zum anderen möchte ich auf Scheibenbremse umsteigen.



Cotic Roadrat / X? Ist gerade mein Favorit...


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Oktober 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wilde, aber interessante Teilemischung hast Du an Deinem Wiesmann!
> Das das Shimano 735er Schaltwerk mit den Campa Chorus Ergos auf 10fach funktioniert, mag ich fast nicht glauben! Das mit einem 7fach Schaltwerk von 1989, 10 Ritzel zu bedienen sind, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass da aber Campa dazu passt, verwundert mich!
> Und wie machst Du das mit den Campa-Bremshebeln und der V-Brake? Sehr vorsichtig ziehen?
> Trotzdem, an diesem Rad sieht man die Erfahrung von vielen Kilometern!
> ...



Der Trick an der Schaltung http://jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.php. Das ist eine Umlenkrolle die das Überssetzungserhältnis anpasst. Damit kann ich Shimano Schaltwerke und Kassetten fahren. Funktioniert wirklich gut, habe auch das knackige Schaltgefühl von Campa und mehrere Gänge sind schaltbar.

Bremsen sind halt Mini V-Brakes. Da hat der Camaphebel auch einen großen Vorteil: die Bremsenentriegelung am Bremshebel. Mini Vs muß man wirklich ganz eng an die Felge stellen. dh das Laufrad muß sehr genau auszentriert sein und bei Shimanobremshebel mußte ich immer den Zugeinsteller zurück drehen umd die Bremse aushängen zu können.

Bei Campa einfach den Knopf verschieben und die Bremse ist weit genug entspannt um sie bequem aus hängen zu können.
  @bikeandi1974 Rahmen ist schon bestellt, wird halt wieder ein Wiesmann


----------



## ArSt (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke für Deine Ausführungen!
Die Jtek-Seite kannte ich noch nicht, ist wirklich interessant!
Ich habe an meinem Trekker auch eine 10fach Kassette mit einem 735er Schaltwerk. Geschaltet wird da mit den Microshift-Daumis:











O.k., dass mit den Mini V-Brakes erklärt natürlich einiges!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Armin.

Dein Xt sieht ja noch richtig gut aus. Meins ist schon ziemlich verratz. Aber ich habe es geschenkt bekommen, weil die Schraube fuer die Zugklemmung gefehlt hat. Habe mir die in liebevoller Arbeit aus Edelstahl gedreht und gefraest. Seitdem haenge ich dran.

Gruss Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (2. Oktober 2013)

@Sickgirl
Dann freue ich mich schon auf den Aufbau des neuen Wiesmann.
Wird es wieder Stahl?
Wie hast Du das mit dem Umwerfer gelöst, lässt der sich einfach so von oben schalten oder hast Du da auch ein Speziallösung?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Oktober 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> ...wird halt wieder ein Wiesmann



Naja "halt wieder"  ein Wiesmann ist ja nicht gerade ein Qualitätsnachteil...


----------



## hdd (2. Oktober 2013)

Der_Steppenwolf schrieb:


> @ hdd: Was genau für eine Federgabel hast Du verbaut? Ich hoffe keine OEM ?!? Ich suche fürs Finish meines Rades noch eine Matte, am besten Disc only Gabel.
> 
> Hoffe Du kannst mir einige Details geben.
> 
> Dank vorab.




Ich hatte erst suntour mit stallfeder verbaut. 
29er reba 100mm die ich jetzt fahre 
Is zwar nich grad billig aber es hat sich gelohnt da sie sehr fein reagiert und wie ich finde optisch was hermacht.

lg


----------



## ArSt (2. Oktober 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Hallo Armin.
> 
> Dein Xt sieht ja noch richtig gut aus. Meins ist schon ziemlich verratz. Aber ich habe es geschenkt bekommen, weil die Schraube fuer die Zugklemmung gefehlt hat. Habe mir die in liebevoller Arbeit aus Edelstahl gedreht und gefraest. Seitdem haenge ich dran.
> 
> Gruss Ulrike


 
Hallo Ulrike!

Bei mir ist diese spezielle Klemmschraube aus Alu:
Schaltwerk ist ca. 1994 getuned worden (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8482773&postcount=116), da hänge ich auch dran!
Das Rad habe ich zufällig vor ein paar Monaten mal generalüberholt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=648367
Es muss nicht immer Wiesmann sein! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Oktober 2013)

Du bringst mich richtig auf Ideen, ich habe noch ein Stab hochfestes Alu fuer den Schaltbolzen und ein Stab Titan.
Winterzeit ist ja Bastelzeit.


----------



## dunkelfalke (9. Oktober 2013)

Zollstock schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, wollte ich mal schreiben. Wirkt absolut robust und wenig anfällig. Über die optimale Führung von Beleuchtungskabeln weiß ich zu wenig...



Naja, jetzt habe ich doch noch was geändert. Und zwar den Rahmen


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2013)

Mein neues Rad. Rahmen+Gabel sind neu! Rest aus der Kellerkiste. 12,5kg.
Supernova Lampen
Schmidt ND
Mavic Open Pro
1x10


----------



## EL Presidente (10. Oktober 2013)

Das sieht stimmig aus.

Welche Rahmen Gabel Kombi hast du verbaut?

Gruß


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Oktober 2013)

Mein Sprinter für City und Arbeitsweg:


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2013)

Sind von CNC-Bike. Gabel 44/ Rahmen 85!
Mal schauen, wie die erste Fahrt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2013)

mein jetzt in regenfest, nur die winterreifen fehlen noch:


----------



## Steeldonkey (11. Oktober 2013)

schönes Rad! aber dieses Steuerrohr oO das ist ja SUPERLANG 
trotzdem würde ich es so nehmen!


----------



## Sickgirl (11. Oktober 2013)

Aber immer noch besser wie ein Spacertürmchen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2013)

Vorbau kommt noch 15mm kürzer. Erste Einkaufstour war Super!


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Oktober 2013)

Vorbau gewechselt. 15mm kürzer / Thomson X2 Vorbau


----------



## schloerfi (12. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein 2012er Focus Planet 8...zum Allwetter-Rad mutiert. Sorry für das schlechte Foto, ist diese Woche nach Montage der Lichtanlage entstanden. Hinten und vorne nun mit Supernova E3, fetzt  ! Bessere Bilder folgen...


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Oktober 2013)

Bis auf den Sattel gefällt es mir sehr gut. 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit den c-lite Schutzblechen und welche Pedale nutzt du?


----------



## schloerfi (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke  ! 
Auf den Sattel schwöre ich...Brooks B17, nie auf etwas Komfortablerem gesessen!

Pedale sind die standardmäßig verbauten, funktionieren bisher unauffällig. Die Curana's, nach fummeliger Montage, tun das was sie sollen. Am hinteren Blech kommt es ab und an zum Klappern, das ist aber bauartbedingt so und nicht anders machbar. Es gibt sicherlich praktischere Bleche, aber die Optik ist bei denen einfach Spitze .


----------



## svenso (12. Oktober 2013)

Mein Stadt- und Reisehobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (13. Oktober 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2012er Focus Planet 8...zum Allwetter-Rad mutiert. Sorry für das schlechte Foto, ist diese Woche nach Montage der Lichtanlage entstanden. Hinten und vorne nun mit Supernova E3, fetzt  ! Bessere Bilder folgen...



Passt alles richtig gut zusammen. Wenn ich das so sehe weiß ich wo der Nachteil von Stahlrahmen sind wie ich ihn gerade zum Aufbau benutze. An diesen moderner wirkenden Alurahmen wirken anbauten viel passender und nicht so sehr als störende Fremdkörper.

Welche breite hast du bei den Schutzblechen genommen. Die sehen so schmal und "aufliegend" statt "umschließend" aus.

Ich hab 35er Kojaks und 40er c-lite genommen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich sie an den BB7 vorbei vorn montieren soll. Zudem hab ich hinten keine Aufnahme für den Plastikhalter. (3. Montagepunkt - daher wohl auch dein geklapper)

Im Detail: Da ich kurz über das Rad nachgedacht hatte es mir von der Geometrie aber zu gestreckt war: Ein größeres Rücklicht wäre passender. Das steht da so minimal verloren ab. Und die Griffe heben sich noch so ab - der Lenker sieht "zu glatt" aus - besser kann ichs nicht beschreiben. Die Standard Ergon in grau schwarz würden bei dir sicher ganz gut passen.


----------



## AverageJoe (13. Oktober 2013)

Also ich steh derzeit mehr auf ältere 26er MTB-Stahlrahmen, die ich als Stadtrad nutze......aber das Focus würd ich nich vonne Bettkante schubsen.....


----------



## schloerfi (13. Oktober 2013)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Passt alles richtig gut zusammen. Wenn ich das so sehe weiß ich wo der Nachteil von Stahlrahmen sind wie ich ihn gerade zum Aufbau benutze. An diesen moderner wirkenden Alurahmen wirken anbauten viel passender und nicht so sehr als störende Fremdkörper.
> 
> Welche breite hast du bei den Schutzblechen genommen. Die sehen so schmal und "aufliegend" statt "umschließend" aus.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Curana Bleche sind minimal breiter als die Kojaks, ähnlich wie bei dir. Macht aber nichts, da das Wasser ja eh in der Mitte des Reifens zusammen läuft und dann nach oben spritzt. Klar, gibt von der Funktion sicherlich besseres, aber da ging die Optik einfach vor  ! Klappern tut es hinten, weil es einfach so lang ist und zwischen der Befestigung am 2. Punkt und am Ausfallende dadurch ab und zu auf den Reifen "federt". Aber nicht wirklich störend. 
Die Montage vorne war auch eine ziemliche Frickelei, musste die linke Strebe am Bremssattel vorbei biegen, hat aber irgendwann gepasst. Eine längere Schraube sollte da auch helfen.

Größeres Rücklicht wollte ich nicht, erstmal passt es so zur vorderen Lampe und gerade das minimalistische, kleine Design hat mir so gefallen. Man nimmt die Lampe kaum war, wenn sie nicht in Betrieb ist.
Und die Griffe harmonieren perfekt mit dem Sattel und geben dem Rad noch einen gewissen "Retro"-Flair  ! Aber vom Komfort sind die Ergon sicherlich angenehmer, durch den zum Fahrer gebogenen Lenker geht es aber auch so. Ich mache bei Gelegenheit nochmal bessere Aufnahmen!

Und jetzt wird geradelt, bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## MCTryal (13. Oktober 2013)

ich habe vor kurzem ein Diamant 128 vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## rasumichin (13. Oktober 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Mein Stadt- und Reisehobel



Haetts den Troll damals schon in dieser coolen Farbe gegeben waer meiner nicht orange, wobei eigentlich gefaellt er mir so auch sehr gut.

Die aktuelle Ausbaustufe sieht so aus


----------



## svenso (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte ihn sehr gerne in Orange gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Bikes auf dieser Seite!


----------



## goegolo (14. Oktober 2013)

MCTryal schrieb:


> ich habe vor kurzem ein Diamant 128 vor die Linse bekommen.



Schicker Hobel, so ein ähnliches Layout von Diamant fiel mir auch kürzlich in einem Schaufenster ins Auge. Schade nur, dass bei den hellen Reifen ausschließlich Felgenbremsen montiert werden...


----------



## BigJohn (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich welchem Zusammenhang steht denn der Bremsstandard mit der Farbe der Reifen? Kann man doch alles anpassen.


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich welchem Zusammenhang steht denn der Bremsstandard mit der Farbe der Reifen? Kann man doch alles anpassen.


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2013)

@MarcoFibr: Bist du zufrieden mit den Contis? Ich will die auch mal ausprobieren, ich fahre zur zeit Schwalbe Marathon Supreme.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Reifen sind Super. Laufen sehr gut und der Schwalbe war ein Holzreifen dagegen...


----------



## goegolo (15. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich welchem Zusammenhang steht denn der Bremsstandard mit der Farbe der Reifen? Kann man doch alles anpassen.



Abrieb plus Nässe verbunden mit ein wenig Schlam ergeben eine hübsche Verfärbung, gerade in der jetzt folgenden Jahreszeit.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Oktober 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Abrieb plus Nässe verbunden mit ein wenig Schlam ergeben eine hübsche Verfärbung, gerade in der jetzt folgenden Jahreszeit.



Etwas irritiert hatte mich der Satz aber auch.. 



goegolo schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass bei den hellen Reifen ausschließlich Felgenbremsen montiert werden...



Dann sollte es also heißen:
"Schade, dass die Felgenbrems-Variante ausschließlich mit hellen Reifen ausgestattet ist."
[Haarspalterei off]


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2013)

Trotzdem lässt sich das ohne weiteres wechseln, Reifen kosten nicht die Welt. Und Verfärbungen hab ich an meinen Creme-Franks überhaupt nicht. Die Lauffläche wird im Herbst immer etwas schwarz, aber im Schnee wird sie auch wieder sauber.


----------



## schloerfi (23. Oktober 2013)

Update: Habe probehalber den FSA Metropolis Lenker montiert...morgen dann erste Ausfahrt. Optisch gefällt's mir irgendwie  ! Vorbau erstmal noch der Kona vom Enduro, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Jemand eine Idee für einen schicken 70mm-Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Focus!
Mit dem Metropolis dürftest du sehr entspannt fahren. Mir taugt er!

Bezüglich Vorbau kommt´s mMn drauf an, ob die Stütze matt oder glänzend ist.


----------



## schloerfi (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke! 
Die Stütze ist poliert...habe schon über den Metropolis-Vorbau nachgedacht, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass der bei der Erhöhung von 30° gut aussieht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Zu deiner etwas segmentierten Gabel könnte ich mir den technischen Look des
Race Face Turbine sehr gut vorstellen.
Ist etwas schlanker als ein Thomson, der mir als einzige Alternative einfiele.


----------



## schloerfi (23. Oktober 2013)

Der ist wirklich schick...ebenso wie Thomson, aber da ist erstmal sparen angesagt  ! Danke für den Tip!


----------



## HorstSt (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe dem Kalkhoff "The Tramper" mal einen anderen Lenker verpasst. Das gerade Teil und der lange Vorbau hatten zwar was, aber als Sportgerät ist das Rad ja nicht gemeint.





Und im Hintergrund das, was ich derzeit immer noch am liebsten fahre: Gelände-SSP. Aber da ist nix mit Transport und schon gar nicht mit sauberen Klamotten.





Und hier noch das ganze Rad.

Horst


----------



## downhill3004 (29. Oktober 2013)

Mein Winterrad als Ersatz für´s Rennrad.Aus Resten zusammengebaut.Fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Update: Habe probehalber den FSA Metropolis Lenker montiert...morgen dann erste Ausfahrt. Optisch gefällt's mir irgendwie  ! Vorbau erstmal noch der Kona vom Enduro, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Jemand eine Idee für einen schicken 70mm-Vorbau?
> ...


günstig sind zb die syntace f149 zu bekommen. auch die einfachen truvativ aka vorbauten dürften gut mit dem metropolis passen.
hatte den lenekr auch über den winter montiert. sehr angenehm.


----------



## schloerfi (30. Oktober 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> günstig sind zb die syntace f149 zu bekommen. auch die einfachen truvativ aka vorbauten dürften gut mit dem metropolis passen.
> hatte den lenekr auch über den winter montiert. sehr angenehm.



Danke für die Vorschläge. Habe mir jetzt den Procraft Ahead III in 80mm Länge bestellt. Günstiger als Thomson und Co. und trotzdem mit Hochglanzfinish. Ich bin gespannt  !


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2013)

Das ist aber nur gepulvert, nicht eloxiert! 
Trotzdem nicht schlecht. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloerfi (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte mal ab...bei Nichtgefallen geht er halt wieder zurück


----------



## Manson-007 (2. November 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Abrieb plus NÃ¤sse verbunden mit ein wenig Schlam ergeben eine hÃ¼bsche VerfÃ¤rbung, gerade in der jetzt folgenden Jahreszeit.



Er hat Recht. Meine Fyxation Session 700 in GrÃ¼n wurden nach kurzer Zeit ganz schÃ¶n ansehnlich, Schuld daran sind die Magura Felgenbremsen.
80 â¬ fÃ¼r die Reifen, da wechselt man nicht alle 6 Monate 

An diesem Rad wurden wichtigeren Teile bewuÃt billig verbaut (Nabe, billigste shimano Nabendynamo), das Geld investiert man in Eyecatcher wie die Supernova. Eine Busch&MÃ¼ller Frontleucht hÃ¤tte es genau so getan. Schade eigentlich, der erste Eindruck ist echt gut.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2013)

Mainz, for Sale




Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> .habe schon über den Metropolis-Vorbau nachgedacht, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass der bei der Erhöhung von 30° gut aussieht.


ist aber ein entspanntes fahren
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## schloerfi (3. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist aber ein entspanntes fahren
> Groetjes D-Lander



Welche Länge hat dein Vorbau? 70 oder 90mm?

Danke 

P.S.: Warum der Verkauf?


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Welche Länge hat dein Vorbau? 70 oder 90mm?
> 
> Danke


 werde ich nacher mal messen, etwas gedult noch bitte



schloerfi schrieb:


> P.S.: Warum der Verkauf?


Muss weichen für ein neues Projeckt, sonnst bekomme ich ärger mit meine Generälin und ich nicht mein Projeckt
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Welche Länge hat dein Vorbau? 70 oder 90mm?


 grad gemessen, 70mm


schloerfi schrieb:


> P.S.: Warum der Verkauf?


 habs auch zu wenig genutzt, obwohl es ein Tolles Bike ist und nichts daran aus zu setzten habe. 
Groetjes D-Lander
Edit: Bild für die Galerie


----------



## schloerfi (3. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> grad gemessen, 70mm
> habs auch zu wenig genutzt, obwohl es ein Tolles Bike ist und nichts daran aus zu setzten habe.
> Groetjes D-Lander
> Edit: Bild für die Galerie



Ich danke dir  !
Eine Frage noch...wie machen sich die Sammy Slick? Suche noch eine Alternative für den Winter zu den Kojak's, die auch unter die Schutzbleche passen!


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Ich danke dir  !
> Eine Frage noch...wie machen sich die Sammy Slick? Suche noch eine Alternative für den Winter zu den Kojak's, die auch unter die Schutzbleche passen!


Also schienen mir wichtig bei Regen und Winterübergangszeiten aber sind noch nie so Richtig zum einsatz gekommen. Wie auch bei ca. 200Km laufleistung.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Manson-007 (3. November 2013)

Mein neues Wintergefährt, als Grundlage dient der CUBE Hyde Rahmen, dessen Fahrgeometrie mir sehr gefallen hat.
Alfine 11 Gang bietet mehr als genug Freiraum für einen kleinen Abstecher in die Berge . 
Ursprünglich sollte eine Rohloff rein, jedoch wurde die Idee wegen der Nutzung von weniger als 1000 Km im Jahr verworfen. Insgesamt wiegt das Rad trotz kompletter Ausstattung nur ca. 13 Kg.


----------



## Pitbull75 (3. November 2013)

..schön schlicht gehalten. Ich selber hätte den Vorbau und die Klemmringe auch in Schwarz gewählt.

Gruß Kai



Manson-007 schrieb:


> Mein neues Wintergefährt, als Grundlage dient der CUBE Hyde Rahmen, dessen Fahrgeometrie mir sehr gefallen hat.
> Alfine 11 Gang bietet mehr als genug Freiraum für einen kleinen Abstecher in die Berge


----------



## DonUschi (6. November 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Ich danke dir  !
> Eine Frage noch...wie machen sich die Sammy Slick? Suche noch eine Alternative für den Winter zu den Kojak's, die auch unter die Schutzbleche passen!




Ich hab ziemlich ähnliche Conti Cyclocross Speed und bin recht begeistert. Gute Alternative zu meinen Kojaks im Winter.


----------



## King Jens one (6. November 2013)

mein neues Lieblingsrad... bessere Bilder folgen die Tage... Versprochen


----------



## schloerfi (6. November 2013)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich hab ziemlich ähnliche Conti Cyclocross Speed und bin recht begeistert. Gute Alternative zu meinen Kojaks im Winter.



Danke dir, guter Tip! Vor allem günstiger als die Schwalbe


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. November 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Mein neues Wintergefährt, als Grundlage dient der CUBE Hyde Rahmen, dessen Fahrgeometrie mir sehr gefallen hat.
> Alfine 11 Gang bietet mehr als genug Freiraum für einen kleinen Abstecher in die Berge .
> Ursprünglich sollte eine Rohloff rein, jedoch wurde die Idee wegen der Nutzung von weniger als 1000 Km im Jahr verworfen. Insgesamt wiegt das Rad trotz kompletter Ausstattung nur ca. 13 Kg.



Hallo

Was ist denn das für ein schöner Vorbau ?
Ist der so teuer wie er aussieht ?
Ich finde übrigens das er passt..


----------



## Manson-007 (14. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein schöner Vorbau ?
> Ist der so teuer wie er aussieht ?
> Ich finde übrigens das er passt..



Ein ganz normaler FSA Vorbau für 20 , den ich allerdings für 25 eloxieren ließ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

Ich finde die klassischen Dropbars, wie den Salsa Woodchipper, richtig schick. Kann man an so einen Lenker Mtb Bremshebel montieren oder sieht das doof aus? Finde davon keine Bilder im Netz.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich finde die klassischen Dropbars, wie den Salsa Woodchipper, richtig schick. Kann man an so einen Lenker Mtb Bremshebel montieren oder sieht das doof aus? Finde davon keine Bilder im Netz.


Mich haut es nicht wirklich vom Hocker, gut sind Kontraste von grau schwarz und rot oder grau und blau.
Mtb bremshebel haben an Rennlenkern nix verloren, lieber schöne dura ace bremshebel ohne schaltgriffe an rennlenkern


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Negativ daran ist:

- die Hebelschellen lassen sich nicht gut integrieren, um viele Griffoptionen zu bieten
- die Hebel haben am Untergriff nur wenig Platz und sind daher unergonomisch
- die Leitungen verlaufen in einem großen Bogen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Negativ daran ist:
> 
> - die Hebelschellen lassen sich nicht gut integrieren, um viele Griffoptionen zu bieten
> - die Hebel haben am Untergriff nur wenig Platz und sind daher unergonomisch
> - die Leitungen verlaufen in einem großen Bogen



Wie du deine Bremsen am Metropolis montiert hast ist auch etwas unergonomisch, oder? Bin mir mit dem Lenker fürs Kaffenback noch nicht einig.

 @bikeXruiser666: ich möchte hydraulische Scheibenbremsen fahren, da ist leider nix mit DuraAce. Suche einen schicken bequemen Lenker fürs Touren, gerne auch etwas sportlich, aber eben für Mtb Hebel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Ich bringe das mal schnell in Ordnung...



rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie du deine Bremsen am Metropolis montiert hast ist auch etwas unergonomisch, oder?



So sieht´s aus!  
Meine Hand kommt von oben und ich kann die Louise sehr bequem mit den letzten zwei Fingergliedern greifen.


Wegen Bildern zu deiner Frage, schau mal hier - das liegt zwischen dem Metropolis und dem Woodchipper, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> @bikeXruiser666: ich möchte hydraulische Scheibenbremsen fahren, da ist leider nix mit DuraAce. Suche einen schicken bequemen Lenker fürs Touren, gerne auch etwas sportlich, aber eben für Mtb Hebel.



Was natürlich sehr schade ist..
Würde jetzt natürlich das übliche nehmen, rizer oder flatbar.
Mir gefallen die geraden eigentlich etwas besser..
Aber falls doch mit rennrad lenker dann sowas.
Geht dann halt nur mit cantis.. leider..


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Statt einer Canti nimmt man da aber die BB7 Road und hat Spaß beim Verzögern!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


>



Sowas finde ich sehr geil. Aber der Lenkertip von Flo ist auch sehr nice!
Flatbar fahre ich nicht mehr, Riser mit Sweep fürs Reiserad geht noch. Flat habe ich 10tkm gefahren, mir sind so oft die Hände eingeschlafen auf langen Tagesetappen, war nicht lustig.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Statt einer Canti nimmt man da aber die BB7 Road und hat Spaß beim Verzögern!


Mittlerweile finde ich die canti Bremsen von Cyclocrossern ziemlich ansprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (15. November 2013)

Fertig!


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Sehr klassisch, sehr hübsch! 

Über die Kurbel kann man streiten, aber solide geht vor.

 @BikerCruiser666: Ich habe optisch nichts gegen Cantis und man kann sie auch mit guten Gummis tunen,
aber bei artgerechter Haltung von Cyclocrossern finde ich das Bremsgeräusch mit sandiger Pampe auf den Flanken 
so angenehm wie Fingernägel über Tafeln!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fertig!



Schönes Radonneur! Würde bestimmt auch gut mit braunem Sattel und Lenkerband wirken.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr klassisch, sehr hübsch!
> 
> Über die Kurbel kann man streiten, aber solide geht vor.
> 
> ...



Die Kurbel ist Mist, aber für 60 ok. Bin für Ratschläge zu einer günstigen 3 Fach Kurbel dankbar.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist Mist, aber für 60 ok. Bin für Ratschläge zu einer günstigen 3 Fach Kurbel dankbar.


Hoi Marco, 4kant? oder was
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. November 2013)

muss es unbedingt 3-fach sein?

ich fahre nämlich vorne eine 2-fach Sram Apex 50-34 und hinten dafür eine 11-36er kassette mit sram x.9 mtb schaltwerk. läuft wie ein perfektes uhrenwerk und ich komme mit der übersetzung selbst mit viel gepäck jeden hang nach oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hoi Marco, 4kant? oder was
> Groetjes D-Lander



Hi D-Länder,

am liebsten ein 4Kant und sorglos Innenlager. Was macht die N Ecke?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hi D-Länder,
> am liebsten ein 4Kant und sorglos Innenlager.


na da gibt es doch genügend Kurbeln in der Bucht auch die Lager gibt es zuhauft und kosten unter 20 uronen


MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was macht die N Ecke?
> Gruß Marco


 naja wenn ich zzt der Quali die RAW bikes sehe, lässt es ein wenig bei N nach und weiß auch nicht was von deren Marsch-Richtung halten soll. Meine beide Bikes sind Top und gebe sie nicht mehr her.




wenn alle so abgeliefert werden 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2013)

Ich schaue bei Ebay schon länger... 

Bin daher auch von N weg und zu Cannondale gewechselt. Da habe ich einen Händler mit Service vor Ort.


----------



## svenso (17. November 2013)

Kann die FSA Vero empfehlen. Günstig und gut! Aber bei mir kommt demnächst kein 4 Kant mehr rein :/


----------



## popeye (17. November 2013)

Noch immer mit Vorsprung mein Lieblingsrad.


----------



## Manson-007 (19. November 2013)

Gestern fertig gebaut, heute wurde die Testfahrt durchgeführt. Der Gateantrieb ist erstaunlich ruhig und leichtgängig. 
Irgendwo klappert es noch ein wenig bei Kopfpflasterwege, abers sonst macht das Rad eine gute Figur.


----------



## strohmi32 (21. November 2013)

Hier ist mein Stadt und Alltagsrad,ein Trekkingrad der Firma Heidemann.
Ich habe das Rad gebraucht aus den Ebaykleinanzeigen gekauft.
Alter ca.15 Jahre und orginalgefahrene 350km.
Lenker und Vorbau,Gepäckträger und Sattel hatte ich noch im Keller in der 
Restekiste.
Ich werde das Rad noch mit einem Nabendynamo nachrüsten sowie eine
neue Bremsschaltkombi,da bei der rechten die Feder innen gebrochen ist.


----------



## schloerfi (21. November 2013)

Hier ein kleines Update (leider nur Keller-Bilder, draußen war es schon dunkel)...jetzt mit Winterreifen, Continental Cyclocross Speed, und neuem Vorbau! Es ist nun doch ein Thomson X2 in 70mm geworden


----------



## k.wein (21. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Sowas finde ich sehr geil. Aber der Lenkertip von Flo ist auch sehr nice!
> Flatbar fahre ich nicht mehr, Riser mit Sweep fürs Reiserad geht noch. Flat habe ich 10tkm gefahren, mir sind so oft die Hände eingeschlafen auf langen Tagesetappen, war nicht lustig.



Welcher Lenker ist hier verbaut ?
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. November 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Welcher Lenker ist hier verbaut ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Sollte ein Moon-Lenker sein wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (21. November 2013)

FSA metropolis denke ich


----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2013)

Wenns um das Focus geht: definitiv ein Metropolis.


----------



## k.wein (22. November 2013)

Ich meine , das gelbe Rad von Seite 43. Gibt es da noch Bilder aus anderen Blickwinkeln ?
 Gruss. Karsten


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2013)

Der @Steeldonkey hat mal gemeint, es wäre ein umgedrehter Lenker von irgend nem Damenrad. Ansonsten On One Mary oder mal bei Humpert stöbern: http://www.humpert.com/de/bikeparts...?marke=ergotec&produktart=1&einsatzbereich=62
Hier mehr Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48137


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Exakt, Humpert Moon oder auch von anderen Firmen als Trekking-/Touringlenker sehr ähnlich zu bekommen, 
wie etwa diesen XLC.


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2013)

Der wäre aber ohne Drop und nicht M-förmig.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Wenn du bei den Decals ganz genau hinsiehst, erkennst du den leichten Schwung nach vorn 
und einen winzigen Upsweep, und so stark ist das M beim gelben Bike auch nicht. 
Dem Moon fehlt aber das M, richtig!


Korrektur: Der XLC HB-C02 ist ohne M und Drop, der HB-C01 mit beidem. Mein Fehler!


----------



## k.wein (22. November 2013)

Danke, habe mal den hbc 01 bestellt. Ich denke der ist es.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## Ianus (22. November 2013)

War mal mein ganzer Stolz 





Dann Komponentenmäßig degradiert und heute nur noch meine Alltagsrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (22. November 2013)

Ich glaube, dass wäre es wert, wieder in den Zustand von Bild 1 zurückversetzt zu werden. Bei der nächsten Revision? 
Ist ein ehrliches Alltagsrad/Arbeitsgerät! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Ianus (22. November 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wäre es wert, wieder in den Zustand von Bild 1 zurückversetzt zu werden. Bei der nächsten Revision?
> Ist ein ehrliches Alltagsrad/Arbeitsgerät!
> 
> Es grüßt der Armin!



Die XT muss sich hinter der XTR funktionell nicht verstecken. Lediglich ein bißchen mehr Pflege wäre eine nette Geste. Außerdem habe sich die Teile des Lutz auf zwei andere Räder verteilt und die werde ich auf keinen Fall zurückbauen.


----------



## ArSt (23. November 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Die XT muss sich hinter der XTR funktionell nicht verstecken.


 
Stimmt wohl!  Und die alte 900er XTR-Kurbel ist ja auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die steht dem Lutz sogar besser wie die Razefaze.
Nur das Schaltwerk (RD-M739?) gefällt mir nicht so.
Wenn der Gepäckträger so weit vorne montiert ist, bleibt man da nicht öfter mit den Haken an den Satteltaschen hängen?
Ich hatte früher an meinem Kuwa das Problem mit den alten BR-M732er Cantis: Bin ich auch mit den Haken hängen geblieben. Da waren dann die Lowprofile-Cantis, wie die BR-M900, oder heute die V-Brake, die Erlösung.

Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## ONE78 (25. November 2013)

schloerfi schrieb:


>



das teil gefällt mir richtig gut, aber ob du mit den reifen im winter glücklich wirst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. ich hab den nur hinten am crosser und wenn das mal nass und gatschig (laub) wird, ist die bremswirkung fast null. wenn du noch platz im rahmen hast, empfehle ich den smart sam. der hat bei mir deutlich besser funktioniert.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das teil gefällt mir richtig gut


Ja , habe eins zu verscherbeln Klick
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Deleted 289649 (29. November 2013)

Hab meine Sattelstütze durchgeschüttelt 
jetzt gehört sie zum alteisen..
also die was auf diesen foto noch drauf ist..
ging auf einmal auseinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist Mist, aber für 60 ok. Bin für Ratschläge zu einer günstigen 3 Fach Kurbel dankbar.


Hallo Marco, hast du schon was?
Schau mal hier:


To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Sehr günstige Shimano Alfine Kurbel bei CNC-Bike:
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6967


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2013)

Alfine ist nicht 3-fach, aber Deore und co gibts dort auch günstig


----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Alfine ist nicht 3-fach, aber Deore und co gibts dort auch günstig


Das weiß ich auch, hatte ich aber auch nicht geschrieben


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2013)

Er sucht aber eine 3fach-Kurbel.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2013)

schlaumeier gibts


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2013)

Jawoll ja!


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2013)

das focus ist richtig gut. würde aber auch richtung smart sam oder conti crossride gehen.


----------



## schloerfi (29. November 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das focus ist richtig gut. würde aber auch richtung smart sam oder conti crossride gehen.



Danke 
Ich werde die Cyclocross erstmal testen, sind ja nun gerad neu. Problem bei den genannten Alternativen: Etwas zu breit, so dass ich mit den Schutzblechen Probleme bekommen werde. Benötige die Dimension 35-622 mm, da ist die Auswahl überschaubar!


----------



## ONE78 (2. Dezember 2013)

grad bei 35c passen doch alle crossreifen! rara, roro, xking,...


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Dezember 2013)

Kona Jake, fully loaded:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (9. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike!  Und selbst beladen hat es optisch noch eine klare Linie, super!


----------



## DonUschi (9. Dezember 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Selten ein so stimmiges pepacktes Rad gesehen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Dezember 2013)

Und die Lenkerbandfarbe passt super zum Grau-Blau-Thema!


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und die Lenkerbandfarbe passt super zum Grau-Blau-Thema!


und überhaupt, auch zu Landschaft


----------



## cpprelude (9. Dezember 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und überhaupt, auch zu Landschaft



Ach ja, die Landschaft, dazu wollte ich doch auch noch was sagen: Sehr schön.


----------



## rasumichin (9. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kona Jake, fully loaded:



tatsaechlich ein schoenes Rad, und scheone Gegend (Irgendwo auf der Insel?)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich finds auch immernoch geil ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, Leute!  

Habe gerade viel Arbeitsstress und entsprechend viel Fernweh, deswegen musste das Rad jetzt mal hier rein. 

Die Farbzusammenstellung geschah übrigens nicht bewusst...das Lenkerband musste ich einfach haben, bei der Lenkertasche war das grüngelb die günstigste Farbvariante, der Flaschenhalter lag noch rum und die Ortliebs gab es in der Farbe auch günstiger. Die Drybags in der gewünschten Größe waren dann auch noch passend blau  bzw. grüngelb und so ergab sich aus dem Stückkauf dann ein optisch harmonisches Gesamtbild. 

Hier nochmal ein Bild mit etwas aussagekräftigerer Landschaft:





"Insel" war also schon gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Rommos (10. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Bilder, macht Lust auf Radreise 

Island?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (10. Dezember 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Island?



Waere jetzt auch meine Vermutung


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, macht Lust auf Radreise



Wem sagst du das... 

Island ist richtig, das erste Bild entstand zwischen Reykjavik und Thingvellir, das zweite im Fjallabak-Nationalpark kurz vor Landmannalaugar.


----------



## steffan74 (10. Dezember 2013)

Tag zusammen, 

mein Hochzeitsgeschenk(!)

stand für 40% im Fahrradladen, da musste ich meine (damalige) Freundin nur noch ein bisschen antriggern... 

Übergabezustand war eher schlecht: 
Vorbau nicht in der Flucht und Gepäckträger ziemlich schief angebracht 

wird im nächsten Jahr hoffentlich noch etwas überarbeitet:
Schutzbleche silber
Sattel und Lenkerband Brooks honey
Nabendynamo + Licht





Viele Grüße aus Essen
Steffan


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Rad! Das Sutra hatte ich damals auch auf dem Schirm, aber dann lief mir ein günstiges Jake-Angebot über den Weg. 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## steffan74 (10. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Das Sutra hatte ich damals auch auf dem Schirm, aber dann lief mir ein günstiges Jake-Angebot über den Weg.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!



Vielen Dank, 
fährt sich auch echt gut, das Teil - trotz des Gewichts (hab mich aber noch nicht getraut zu wiegen...)
auch im (leichten) Gelände war das ok - limitiert hier dann durch die reifen, vielleicht gibts für den winter was breiteres mit mehr profil...

Spacer kommen auch noch raus und Vorbau kann (hoffentlich) noch ein gerader werden, dann wirkt die Front auch optisch nicht mehr so hoch...

viele grüße
steffan


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2013)

Was passt denn von der Reifenbreite her maximal in den Sutrarahmen? Gewicht ist doch nicht entscheidend, das Teil soll was aushalten und auch bei Beladung nicht in die Knie gehen.  

Das mit den Spacern und der Vorbauänderung würde ich mir überlegen...auf längeren Strecken war ich froh, nicht wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein zu sitzen. Außerdem: Man will auf Reisen und nicht auf der Flucht und will doch was von seiner Umgebung sehen. Wenn man dafür permanent den Kopf in den Nacken legen muss, dann wird das irgendwann unangenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (22. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal ein Bild reinstellen von meinem Reiseradl 






Damals noch mit Lenkerendschaltern und Felgenbremse, inzwischen Ergopower (der Campa-10 vs Shimano-8 Trick) und BB-7 Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## goodie (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich weiss das gehört eigentlich nicht umbedingt hier rein. Aber bei den Trekkingfahrern sollte ich eigentlich richtig sein. Ich habe gerade bei mir aufgeräumt und 2 tolle orginalverpackte Reifen gefunden. Ich hatte die im Frühjahr für mein Alltagsrad gekauft. Leider fahre ich im Alltags kein 26 Zoll Rad mehr. Bin auf 28 Zoll umgestiegen. Es handelt sich um Continental Contact ll Reifen in der Faltversion. Die Größe ist 26x1,75. Absoluter Top Reifen. Hat damals "reduziert" bei Bike Components knapp 63 Euro gekostet. Wird derzeit immer noch für 45-50 Euro verkauft. Würde pro Reifen 25 Euro verlangen. Porto 5,90 Euro versichert. Sehr schneller Versand (habe gleich eine Packstation um die Ecke).

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dickerbert (22. Dezember 2013)

Schicker Thread hier! Ist mir nach 6 Jahren IBC noch nie aufgefallen. 
Das hier ist mein Citybike:








Wenn mal wieder etwas Geld übrig ist, wird ein neuer LRS mit schwarzen Speichen, Nabendynamo und ordentlicher Beleuchtung (die blau eloxierte Supernova ist ja schon geil ) folgen. Falls jemand einen Tipp hat für blaue Schutzbleche, dann bitte her damit. Ansonsten muss ich irgendwann selbst die Lackdose schwingen.


----------



## ArSt (22. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Kiste, als Stadtschlampe eigentlich viel zu schade!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## dickerbert (22. Dezember 2013)

Richtig teure Teile sind eigentlich nicht dran. Eine 9-fach Schaltung will heute ja auch keiner mehr haben.
Ein gutes Schloss hab' ich aber trotzdem dabei. Im Endeffekt hat dann doch mehr Arbeit drin gesteckt als ich eingeplant hatte. Wäre daher ärgerlich, wenn es weg kommt


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2013)

Schickes schnörkelloses Bike,  mit schwarzen Speichen würde es dann sogar noch ein Tick besser aussehen.

Das Reise Rad sieht auch gut aus. Gibt es aktuelle Bilder, vielleicht auch ohne Gepäck?


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## ArSt (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier noch mal das Gleiche wie oben, nur eben in alt:


----------



## nightwolf (23. Dezember 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> (...) Das Reise Rad sieht auch gut aus. Gibt es aktuelle Bilder, vielleicht auch ohne Gepäck?


Meinst Du meines? Ja, gibts, aber alle beladen = im Einsatz 







klick und klick 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## nepo (23. Dezember 2013)

Nach so vielen Jahren hat mein Marin, hier im Winterdress, endlich mal das verdiente Update bekommen:





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1536540]
	
[/URL] 



Aktuell macht das Rad natürlich so keinen Sinn, aber spätestens am 02.01. geht dann der Mist mit dem Schnee bestimmt wieder los.
Bin ich froh, dass es die alte SLX noch zu kaufen gibt. Sie sieht wie für dieses Rad designed aus. Mittlerweile würde ich mich beim Schaltwerk und den Triggern aber doch für XT entscheiden. (Der Umwerfer ist nur XT, weil der bei der Bestellung halt gerade verfügbar war und SLX nicht.)

Hier Bilder in früheren Zuständen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35992
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38218

Kritik am Hinterreifen ist verständlich. Passt eigentlich nicht wirklich auf die Felge, im Rahmen hab ich noch drei vier Millimeter Spiel und unter dem Schutzblech eigentlich gar keins mehr. Gab es halt schweinebillig und als Faltversion hab ich ihn mit Überzeugung auf dem Fully im Einsatz. Müsste sich im Schnee eigentlich ganz gut schlagen. Die erste Fahrt mit Pappschnee wird zeigen, ob ich ihn weiterhin drauf lasse. Ich befürchte ja, dass sich zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech ganz schnell eine dicke bremsende Schneeschicht bildet.

Hiermit ist es übrigens geschafft: Das einzig übrig gebliebene Originalteil ist der Rahmen mit dem Sattelschnellspanner.
(Sattel ist Nummer 5 und endlich der richtige)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo echt schönes Rad das Marin. Wäre auch was für mich. Ist das schon der dreifach konifizierte Rahmen?
Ist das Rad nicht langsam zu schade für den Wintereinsatz? Hast du den Rahmen hohlraumversiegelt?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Plattenwegcross (24. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Tipp hat für blaue Schutzbleche, dann bitte her damit. Ansonsten muss ich irgendwann selbst die Lackdose schwingen.


Weiß nicht ob man die in Europa auch irgendwie bekommt:
http://www.somafab.com/accessories/fenders


----------



## AverageJoe (24. Dezember 2013)

war ja klar......kommt aus den USA..... und am Ende hängt an einem schönen Schutzblech `nen Stück Plastik....^^


----------



## dickerbert (24. Dezember 2013)

Von der Farbe her gut! Die Form sagt mir aber leider nicht zu - zu rund 
In Kopenhagen hatte ich Schutzbleche gesehen, die quasi nur aus einer Profilschiene und den Streben bestanden haben. Ich suche die Tage mal Bilder raus (und eröffne einen neuen Thread). 
Schlimm, wenn man so genaue Vorstellungen von etwas hat....


----------



## cpprelude (25. Dezember 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hier noch mal das Gleiche wie oben, nur eben in alt:



Schickes klassisches Bike, nicht mal die Farbe stört mich.

Die Kurbel!  Noch im Besitz?



nightwolf schrieb:


> Meinst Du meines? Ja, gibts, aber alle beladen = im Einsatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich meinte dein Bike. Nicht nur immer beladen, sondern auch immer zu weit weg, ist aber verständlich. Gibt es keine Bilder wo man mehr vom bike sieht?


----------



## ArSt (25. Dezember 2013)

Hey cpprelude, danke!

Möchtest Du was längeres lesen? Da ist dann auch die Kurbel dabei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988er-kuwahara-pacer-revision-fuer-viele-weiter-jahre.648367/

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## cpprelude (25. Dezember 2013)

[/quote]


ArSt schrieb:


> Hey cpprelude, danke!
> 
> Möchtest Du was längeres lesen? Da ist dann auch die Kurbel dabei: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988er-kuwahara-pacer-revision-fuer-viele-weiter-jahre.648367/
> 
> Es grüßt der Armin!



Danke! 

*schluck*  Werde ich wenn auch stichprobenartig und mit mehr zeit im Gepäck mal lesen. Nach kurzem überfliegen sah ich das es mit grünen Reifen auch sehr gut aussieht.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Dezember 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> (...) Ja, ich meinte dein Bike. Nicht nur immer beladen, sondern auch immer zu weit weg, ist aber verständlich. Gibt es keine Bilder wo man mehr vom bike sieht?


Kann ich machen, aber erst im neuen Jahr.
Das Rad haengt ausserhalb der Saison in meiner Buerowohnung an der Wohnzimmerwand, und da fahre ich erst nach Dreikoenig wieder hin.
Bis dahin bin ich im Familien-Weihnachts-Neujahrs-Urlaub 
Einstweilen mache ich mal aus dem 12MP-Original eines anderen Fotos einen Crop 
Da ist immerhin links die vordere Tasche unten - die hatte ich naemlich mit nach drinnen ins Cafe genommen  _(und zum Fenster raus fotografiert) _





LG ... Wolfi 

P.S.: Hier ist das ganze Foto online  
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/73/853773/6465643536623533.jpg


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Dezember 2013)

Aloah,

kann mich nur anschließen - schönes Bike!

Kannst Du was zur Bremsen - Hebel - Kombi schreiben? Scheibendurchmesser vorne + hinten? Für mein nächstes Reiserad wird das Thema ganz sicher eine Rolle spielen...

Danke und Grüßle Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> (...) Kannst Du was zur Bremsen - Hebel - Kombi schreiben? Scheibendurchmesser vorne + hinten? Für mein nächstes Reiserad wird das Thema ganz sicher eine Rolle spielen...
> 
> Danke und Grüßle Andi


Hi Andi,

Das eine oder andere an dem Rad ist nicht optimal, aber auch nicht so problematisch _(fuer die Praxis)_, dass man es sofort aendern muesste 

Das Steuerrohr ist zu lang, Oberrohr dito, deshalb ist der kurze negative Vorbau vonnoeten ... nicht schoen und etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig bei jedem Umstieg von einem Rad aufs andere, aber nach ein paar km on tour hab ich mich jedesmal dran gewoehnt und dann ist es auch egal 
Die Trinkflaschenhalter-Anloetpositionen passen nicht mit dem 1.5-liter-PET-Flaschenhalter zusammen, aber das wird wohl bei keinem Serienrahmen passen. Deswegen habe ich am Sitzrohr eine Schelle verwendet, um den dortigen FH hoeher setzen zu koennen, und deshalb geht da nur noch 0.5 liter. Der untere FH ist sowieso nur mit Schelle befestigt, unten gibt es keinen Anloetsockel.
Alu ... Ich hab sonst lieber Stahl
Discmontage hinter der Sitzstrebe -> Notloesung beim Gepaecktraeger vonnoeten, oder man nimmt den Tubus Disco
Die Bremsen sind Avid BB7 (Road). Das ist wirklich das Einfallsloseste was man montieren kann, _'alle anderen haben die auch'_, also hab ich sie auch verwendet - Das ist wohl *die* Standard-Disc mit mechanischem Seilzug. Aber sie tuts ja wunderbar, also keine Notwendigkeit zu experimentieren.
Scheibengroesse vorn wie hinten 160mm. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass hinten meist 140 verwendet wird. Im Prinzip ist es logisch, hinten darf sie kleiner sein, ich hab aber zwei gleiche bestellt und mir keine Gedanken darueber gemacht.

Am Lenker sind Ergopower, 10-fach. Wie findige Bastler herausgefunden haben, passen Campa 10x Ergos perfekt fuer Shimano 8x _(Rest vom Fahrrad: HR-Nabe, Kassette, Schaltwerk)_. So als seien sie dafuer gemacht, nur versehentlich mit zwei Schaltstufen zu viel  

Rennradbremshebel passen im Allgemeinen ausser fuer Rennradbremsen auch fuer Cantilever, Mini-V und mechanische Disc _(muessen aber die vom Typ 'Road' sein)._ Sie passen *nicht* _(nicht ohne Umlenkrolle) _fuer normale V-Brakes
Es gibt da aber Ausnahmen, die neuesten Shimano STIs fallen irgendwie aus der Reihe. Frag mich bitte keine Details 

Mit meiner Kombination Campa Ergo mit Avid BB7 Road bin ich problemlos unterwegs. *Meinen* Anspruechen ist da lockerst Genuege geleistet  
Endloslektuere zum Thema 'Bremse' _mit teils sehr kontroversen Debatten_ liefert Dir die Crosser-Zone im Tour-Magazin-Forum: 
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/forumdisplay.php?35-Crosser-Zone 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. Dezember 2013)

Super, vielen Dank!

Ja, einfallslos sind die BB7 road schon, an die hatte ich auch gedacht ;-D Ich fahre momentan an zwei Rädern die gleichen 10-fach - Hebel, und an den nächsten Rahmen werden die sicher mitwandern. Zwar dann 3x10, aber das hat ja mit der Bremse nix zu tun. 160/160 finde ich schon vernünftig, wenn man mit Gepäck unterwegs ist. Mit dickeren Reifen (momentan fahre ich nur 25er) könnte ich mir auch 180/160 vorstellen. Bremsen tue ich momentan mit mini-V vorne und Canti hinten, aber es ist eben gar kein schönes Geräusch beim Bremsen... Deswegen die Überlegung mit Scheiben. Einen Satz Felgen habe ich schon runtergebremst, der zweite ist in Arbeit :-( Rahmen soll - Stand heute - ein Stahl Cotic Roadrat werden. Das sollte auch mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen gut funzen. Der KONA Sutra scheint aber auch sehr interessant zu sein.
Die Info zu den Hebeln mit den BB7 war genau das, was ich hören wollte. Danke!


----------



## nepo (27. Dezember 2013)

goodie schrieb:


> Hallo echt schönes Rad das Marin. Wäre auch was für mich. Ist das schon der dreifach konifizierte Rahmen?
> Ist das Rad nicht langsam zu schade für den Wintereinsatz? Hast du den Rahmen hohlraumversiegelt?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi, die Frage zum Rahmen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Versiegelt habe ich aber nichts. 

Ob er zu schade dafür ist, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Nunja, ich finde, die alten Marins waren echt schöne Räder. Richtig begehrt sind sie aber trotzdem nie geworden. Für ein Sammlerstück hätte ich gar keinen Platz, also erleidet es halt das gleiche Schicksal wie viele andere alte Marins. Musst dich mal in den Großstädten umsehen. Da stehen echt viele.
Die Rahmen erfüllen halt genau die Eigenschaften, die man dafür braucht.


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2013)

popeye schrieb:


> Noch immer mit Vorsprung mein Lieblingsrad.



meins auch ...... aber demnächst steht ein neues Projekt ins Haus


----------



## Daniel110 (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
ich möchte hier auch mal mein Alltags-Regen-Low-budget-Rad zeigen... nach und nach ist es jetzt so weit, dass ich es wirklich gern fahre. Besonders seit die Longboards dran sind, sind Regenfahrten eine wahre Wonne.

Bitte entschuldigt das schlechte Foto, aber auf dem Weg zur oder von der Arbeit habe ich meist keine Muße mir noch ein schönes Plätzchen für ein Foto zu suchen. Ich nehme es mir aber für das nächste Jahr fest vor.





Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Steeldonkey (29. Dezember 2013)

gefällt mir außerordentlich gut!

Aber: sag mal warum hast du vorn einen umwerfer dran, aber nur ein kettenblatt? als kettenführung?

die übersetzung ist schon heftig. wohnst du im flachland? damit würde ich nämlich mit gepäck nichtmal den bordstein hochkommen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel110 (29. Dezember 2013)

Exakt... low budget.  Bei Gelegenheit kommt mal eine etwas elegantere Lösung dran. Im Moment bin ich aber zufrieden mit der Übergangslösung.
Auch die Compact-Kurbel lag halt hier... das 50er Blatt wird wohl auch irgendwann gegen eines mit 47 oder 48 Zähnen getauscht, aber hier an der Küste funktioniert es auch so erstaunlich gut. Bei Gegenwind muss ich aber schon ganz schön drücken, das stimmt.


----------



## EmDoubleU (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

yupp, gefällt mir auch sehr, sehr gut! 

Darf ich fragen, was das für ein vorderer Gepäckträger ist?
Hat der auch eine Aufnahmestrebe für Taschen?


----------



## Fixking (29. Dezember 2013)

schönes rad!

mich würde ja eine ungefähre teileliste interessieren!


----------



## Daniel110 (29. Dezember 2013)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> Darf ich fragen, was das für ein vorderer Gepäckträger ist?
> Hat der auch eine Aufnahmestrebe für Taschen?



Das ist ein Racktime Top-it. Ich nutze auf dem Träger eine Vaude Silkroad (Größe weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf), die mit Klettbändern befestigt wird.



Es gibt aber von Racktime auch noch ein Befestigungssystem, wo dann Streben in den Träger geschoben werden.



Fixking schrieb:


> schönes rad!
> 
> mich würde ja eine ungefähre teileliste interessieren!



Ich versuche mal alles zusammen zu bekommen:

Rahmen:
Gudereit LC30 (meinte zumindest der Verkäufer auf Ebay... der war sehr günstig)

Laufräder:
vorn: keine Ahnung, das ist neben der Sattelstützenklemme das letzte verbliebene Teil des Vorgängerrades und damit geschlagene 13 Jahre alt. Aber solange es der Dynamo noch bringt, wird es eisern weitergefahren, zentrieren müsste ich es mal... 
hinten: billiges Rad von CNC mit Deore-Nabe. Es ist kein Leichtbau, um nicht zu sagen SACKSCHWER, aber es erfüllt tadellos seinen Zweck.

Reifen: 37er Conti TravelContact 

Schutzbleche: SKS Longboards

Antrieb: 1x8, wild zusammen gewürfelt aber schaltet 1a
Kurbel: Compact-Kurbel von CNC, auf ein Blatt (50) reduziert
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG50 13-26
Schaltwerk: Shimano Sora
Shifter: Alivio Rapidfire
Pedale: MKS Sylvan Track (sind eigentlich viel zu schmal, aber lagen eben in der Restekiste)


Lenker:
noname Moustache (ich glaube auch von CNC), der mir wirklich gut passt. Hatte vorher einen Rennlenker montiert, aber selbst mit einem 60er Vorbau war mir das viel zu gestreckt.

Bremse:
Tektro Cantis mit noname Rennbremshebeln. Die Bremsleistung ist nicht überragend, aber nach fitzeliger Einstellung der Bremsen funktionieren sie doch ganz gut und man kann von Verzögerung reden. Man sollte jedoch gut zentrierte Laufräder haben... da war doch noch was...

Sitzplatz:
Brooks B17 (von dem bin ich echt begeistert!) auf irgendeiner noname Stütze.

Beleuchtung:
vorn: B&M Lyt
hinten: B&M Flat S plus xyz GmbH& Co KG

Gepäckträger:
vorn: Racktime Top-it
hinten: Cube irgendwas (eigentlich wollte ich den Tubus Fly holen, aber dann lag der Cube da, war matt, preiswert und hat auch noch eine bessere Rücklichtposition als der Fly, wie ich finde... 3, 2, 1... meiner!)

So, ich hoffe, dass ich alles zusammen habe.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## EmDoubleU (29. Dezember 2013)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Racktime Top-it....



Hi, 

danke Dir! 
Mir gefällt die Befestigung der Lampe sehr gut, die Ausleuchtung dürfte damit besser und schattenärmer sein, hmm? Ich habe ggw. an meinem Giant Expedition einen Tubus Tara - für die Ortlieb Frontroller top, aber der Bügel erzeugt einen nervigen Schatten im Nahbereich aufgrund des klassisch an der Gabel befestigten Scheinwerfers.


----------



## Daniel110 (29. Dezember 2013)

Carpman schrieb:


> ...die Ausleuchtung dürfte damit besser und schattenärmer sein, hmm?



Stimmt, die Ausleuchtung ist sehr gut! Aber man muss aufpassen, dass die Lampe nicht zu groß ist. Die Lyt passt mit etwas Bastelei rein und leuchtet ausreichend weit... eine kleine Lampe wie die Supernova wäre das wesentlich besser geeignet... noch ein Grund mehr. 

@rad_fan : ich hab die Teileliste oben eingefügt.


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle hier mal eben meinen neu aufgebauten Surly Long Haul Trucker vor. Der Vorbau kommt noch neu und in komplett Silber, ansonsten ist alles erstmal wie gewünscht. 






Gruß Silke


----------



## cpprelude (5. Januar 2014)

Schöns Surly!  Sieht sehr komfortabel aus.  Ja, ein silberner Vorbau ist hier echt ein muss. Vielleicht noch braunes Lenkerband (durchgehend)?!

Wie breit sind die Reifen?


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schöns Surly!  Sieht sehr komfortabel aus.  Ja, ein silberner Vorbau ist hier echt ein muss. Vielleicht noch braunes Lenkerband (durchgehend)?!
> 
> Wie breit sind die Reifen?



Hi, dankeschön!

1. es ist wirklich sehr komfortabel und bequem
2. Vorbau ist schon geordert, ein Ritchey Classic in silber
3. Lenkerband in braun war erst geplant, mit Rennradbremsen. Aber dafür müsste ich konsequenterweise einen echten Moustache-Lenker, wie z. B. den Nitto nehmen, wie auf dem Hillborne (zweites Rad) hier im Bild:



Quelle: http://www.ecovelo.info/images/4bikes-4bars.jpg
http://www.ecovelo.info/images/4bikes-4bars.jpg
was ursprünglich auch geplant war, aber im Moment ist der montierte Lenker so bequem, dass ich nicht wechseln möchte. Ich tendiere also eher zur Lenkervariante von Rad 1 (auch ein LHT) auf dem Bild und werde noch braune Griffe organisieren.
4. für den Winter sind Schwalbe Marathon Plus in 700x35c montiert. Im Sommer sollen es breite und komfortable Reifen werden.

Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (5. Januar 2014)

Echt schicke Bikes auf dem Bild!  Das Hillborne hätte mal 'nen Lenkerband in dem Farbton der Griffe des ersten Bikes auf dem Bild vertragen können, aber es muss ja nicht immer 100% stimmig sein.

Braune Griffe würden natürlich auch mir gefallen. Das mit dem Lenkerband war nur so 'ne Idee, dann würde auch das Chrom am Lenker verschwinden (ist aber nörgeln auf höchstem Niveau ), welches sonst nirgendwo am Bike zu finden ist. Sieht es nicht gut aus wenn man Lenkerband zusammen mit solchen Bremsen wie du sie hast verlegt?

Was hältst du von Fat Frank in creme?


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2014)

Ob das mit den Bremsen gut aussehen würde, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, vielleicht probier ich es auch einfach mal! Allerdings ist Lenkerband, wenn man eine durch Lenker und Bremsgriffe vorgegebene "Greifposition" hat einfach weniger komfortabel, als ein dickerer Griff. Aber da ist das letzte Wort wirklich noch nicht gesprochen.

Reifen in creme, braun oder zumindest Skinwalls sind angedacht, der Fat Frank kann es durchaus werden. Die Überlegung vertage ich aber auf's Frühjahr, solange ich soviel in Kälte (naja, zur Zeit isses ja nicht schlimm) und Dunkelheit unterwegs sein muss, bleiben die Plus drauf, da ging mir  jetzt Pannenschutz über alles!

Gruß Silke


----------



## cpprelude (5. Januar 2014)

Na mal schauen was du daraus machst,  vielleicht postest du es hier ja noch mal nach den Änderungen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Steeldonkey (5. Januar 2014)

tolles Teil!


----------



## HorstSt (11. Januar 2014)

So geht's auch.





Motorsägenschwertransport - LKW in Inspektion, schönes Wetter und Langeweile - Stiefel und Tank auf dem einen Radl (Dienstfahrrad), Helm, Säge und Schnittschutzhose (in der Packtasche) am anderen (mein Kalkhoff).
Ach ja: Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wäre das auch Anlass für ein schnönes Hängerfoto gewesen, aber der stand zu Hause.

Horst


----------



## ArSt (11. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Helm ist ja mal praktisch! Und bei den jetzigen Temperaturen braucht der auch keine großen Lüftungslöcher. 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## popeye (11. Januar 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Hi, dankeschön!
> 
> 1. es ist wirklich sehr komfortabel und bequem
> 2. Vorbau ist schon geordert, ein Ritchey Classic in silber



schönes surly, viel spass damit. ein vorbau von velo orange hätte alternativ zum ritchey sicher auch schick ausgesehen http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/stems/threadless-stems.html

vg, michael


----------



## Drood (11. Januar 2014)

popeye schrieb:


> schönes surly, viel spass damit. ein vorbau von velo orange hätte alternativ zum ritchey sicher auch schick ausgesehen http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/stems/threadless-stems.html
> 
> vg, michael



Dankeschön - und ich geb dir recht, sehr schöne Vorbauten. Der Ritchey musste aber irgendwie sein, weil auch die Sattelstütze dieser Serie montiert ist und da fand ich das stimmig!

Der Vorbau ist mittlerweile auch eingetroffen, nun ändert sich aber wahrscheinlich auch noch der Lenker...in eine ganz andere Richtung, als ursprünglich gedacht. Fotos folgen gegen Ende der kommenden Woche.

Viele Grüße
Silke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Januar 2014)

Einige werden es schon kennen, mein PX Kaffenback "Reiserad". Als Packlösung kommt noch eine große Satteltasche sowie eine Lenkerrolle zum Einsatz. Ich möchte auf Leichtgepäck setzen.







Angetrieben wird es mit einer Nexus8 Nabenschaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (18. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Einige werden es schon kennen, mein PX Kaffenback "Reiserad". Als Packlösung kommt noch eine große Satteltasche sowie eine Lenkerrolle zum Einsatz. Ich möchte auf Leichtgepäck setzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr chic!!!

Jeden Tag mit gleichem Fleiß an den selben alten Sch...


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Einige werden es schon kennen, mein PX Kaffenback "Reiserad". Als Packlösung kommt noch eine große Satteltasche sowie eine Lenkerrolle zum Einsatz. Ich möchte auf Leichtgepäck setzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooles Cleanes Kaffenback 
Ps Farbe gefällt auch


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht die ssp swop outs


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Januar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Warum nicht die ssp swop outs



Weils mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringt. Anschaffung ist gleich dem Surly, bei Kettendehnung muss ich den Bremssattel UND den Nexus Schaltzug versetzen, und es geht bei der Nexus auch nicht weil es dafür keine passenden Fixierschrauben gibt.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2014)

Ah ok.


----------



## Drood (20. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Einige werden es schon kennen, mein PX Kaffenback "Reiserad". Als Packlösung kommt noch eine große Satteltasche sowie eine Lenkerrolle zum Einsatz. Ich möchte auf Leichtgepäck setzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schön geworden, gratuliere!! Beim Stichwort Satteltasche und dem schönen Bike denke ich gleich an den Carradice Bagman http://www.wigglesport.de/carradice-bagman-2-expedition-halterung-fur-fahrradtaschen/?lang=de&curr=EUR&dest=9&utm_source=pla&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360520767 
mit einer entsprechenden Tasche dazu, könnte gut aussehen!

Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2014)

Ha Silke, zwei seelen eine gedanke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Januar 2014)

Guter Einwand Silke. Allerdings wirds für die Reisetrips eine BikePack Repack X1 in schwarz-rot.


----------



## Drood (24. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Guter Einwand Silke. Allerdings wirds für die Reisetrips eine BikePack Repack X1 in schwarz-rot.



Genehmigte Wahl  . Der Rot-Anteil macht mir allerdings Sorgen....kann das zur Rahmenfarbe passen?

LG Silke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir eigentlich egal, wollte mal eine andere Farbe als schwarz.  Und wenn ich die Tasche am Ssp verwende und den Rennsteig bezwinge passt es sicher super zum weißen.


----------



## soprano (29. Januar 2014)

Seit heute mein neuer Alltagsbegleiter, Surly Troll in 18 Zoll, 26er Laufräder mit Conti Travelcontact-Bereifung, Deore-Gruppe, Tubus-Gepäckträger und SKS Blumels


----------



## Fett (2. Februar 2014)

Mein Stadt- und Genießerradl. Leider wird es zu wenig bewegt und deshalb verkauft. Ich mag die aufrechte Position beim Fahren und würde mir auch nicht mehr ein Stadtrad ohne Schutzbleche und Kettenschutz aufbauen. Draufsetzen und losfahren, alles bleibt sauber.












Allen einen angenehmen Sonntag.


----------



## Radsatz (2. Februar 2014)

In anlehnung des" Deutsches Tourensportrad" der 60ziger Jahre


----------



## Radsatz (2. Februar 2014)

TiVo schrieb:


> Hab mein Rad (Tschuldigung ist kein BIKE) schon in der anderen parallel Gallerie veröffentlicht, aber was soll's, doppelt hält besser
> Rahmen: NORWID Esbjerg, Massrahmen: Columbus Thron mit Silberlot in Muffen gelötet
> Gruppe:Campagnolo Veloce
> Laufräder: Mavic T519, Dt Swiss 2.0, Velocenaben, Conti TT 2000
> ...


Gute endscheidung mit Norwid


----------



## Rommos (3. Februar 2014)

Netzfund 












Quelle


----------



## King Jens one (10. Februar 2014)

Mein Liebling, freu mich schon auf die ersten Touren. Gewicht liegt bei 14kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (10. Februar 2014)

Das CC ist schon ein toller Rahmen! Aufbau finde ich auch okay, auch wenn ich einige Dinge wahrscheinlich anders machen würde, aber das ist ja persönliche Gusto


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2014)

Surly könnte mal das steuerrohr verlängern ;-)

Rad an sich kommt aber gut.


----------



## randinneur (10. Februar 2014)

Hier mal mein Reisegerät. Hat mich diesen Sommer 1500km weit getragen und nicht einmal gemurrt...

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Februar 2014)

Solide. Mit Shimpanso oder Rohloff?


----------



## randinneur (10. Februar 2014)

Alfine 8. Die Nabe is ok, die Übersetzung würd ich nich nochmal so über die Berge prügeln... zwei Gänge mehr wären echt schön gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Februar 2014)

Haha, das kenn ich!


----------



## randinneur (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meins für die fahrt zur Arbeit...


----------



## ONE78 (11. Februar 2014)

Kannste die pike nicht noch nen bissle traveln? Sieht irgendwie zweckfrei aus, bei den reifen  oder habt ihr bei euch sooo tiefe schlaglöcher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (11. Februar 2014)

Dadurch spart er sich aber einen Haufen Spacer unter dem Vorbau: Da hätten wir dann den Zweck, wenn's die tiefen Schlaglöcher nicht sind!


----------



## rigger (11. Februar 2014)

Jo ich hätte noch ne Maitou Black (100mm) hier rumfliegen aber die hat keine 20mm Steckachse die ich für den LRS brauch und der lenker kommt höher...


----------



## HorstSt (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich mir den Auszug des Sattels so anschaue, dann vermute ich fast, Du bist ziemlich groß und der Rahmen klein. Das würde auch dei Gabel und die Spacer erklären.
Horst


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2014)

Das sollte von der Proportion eigentlich hinhauen. Der 456 ist ein vielseitiger Rahmen, der von kurzer Starrgabel bis 160mm Federwegsmonster alles packt.
Die geschätzten 28cm Stützenauszug sind für den an sich sehr gestreckt und flach ausfallenden Rahmen auch völlig ok.
Ist mal was anderes als Reiserad!


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2014)

Bin 176 bei 84er schrittlänge...


----------



## Kordl (12. Februar 2014)

@rigger
Cooles Bike, sag mal was ist das den für ein Gepäckträger?

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2014)

Iste ein tubus disco 26"


----------



## doubleonline (27. Februar 2014)

Hier mein Cicli Diamant Speedbike 26''

Grüße


----------



## doubleonline (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## ToLI (1. März 2014)

popeye schrieb:


> noch was für Leute die auf große Laufräder stehen (co-motion)



Wie nennt man solche Lenker? Ist das schon ne Art von Halbrenner? Wie ist so ein Teil zu fahren ? (bequem, sportlich?) 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Hrabnar (1. März 2014)

ToLI schrieb:


> Wie nennt man solche Lenker? Ist das schon ne Art von Halbrenner? Wie ist so ein Teil zu fahren ? (bequem, sportlich?)
> Gruß Tom


Moustachebar ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (1. März 2014)

Das ist eher ein dirt dropper, flach und deutlch breiter


----------



## ToLI (1. März 2014)

Und ist das ein bequem-sportlicher Lenker oder taugt der eher nur optisch?


----------



## ONE78 (1. März 2014)

Ich fahre selbst keinen, naja der salsa cowbell von mir ist nur ein naher verwandter davon, aber der fährt sich schon sehr gut. Insbesondere die längeren, ausgestellten drops sind angenehm.


----------



## svenso (1. März 2014)

Genau, sind Dirt-Dropbars. Salsa Woodchipper oder On One Midge sind zwei recht beliebte Vertreter. Die Sache bei den Dirt-Drops ist, dass die eigentlich dafür gedacht sind, dass du im Drop die gleiche Position wie mit einem normalem Lenker hast (also von der Höhe her) und oben auf den "Hoods" eine angenehm, entspannte Position hast. Also fährt man die Dinger die meiste Zeit im Drop, dazu muss jedoch auch der Rahmen passen, denn sonst wird das ne Spacer und Vorbau Orgie und sieht dann nicht mehr so klasse aus. Salsa Fargo baut das serienmäßig und da wurde soweit ich weiss auch der Rahmen für die Art von Lenker geschneidert:






Also ich bin das Ding mal Probegefahren und es ist wirklich geil! Allerdings bekomme ich die Position mit einem meiner Räder gut hin...


----------



## Drood (1. März 2014)

Prima Beschreibung Svenso, danke! Und dieses Fargo würde ich wirklich auch gerne mal probfahren. An dem sieht diese Lenkerform wirklich wie direkt dort gewachsen aus.

Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (1. März 2014)

aber der ur-vater des dirt drop bar kommt vom MTB in Form des WTB Dirt Drop Bar bzw. von den Personen dahinter Cunningham, Potts & co, lange bevor salsa und on one auf den Plan kamen. Ein paar schöne Fotos dazu findest Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cunningham-galerie.444259/


----------



## ToLI (2. März 2014)

Wow echt ne coole Sache so ein Lenker... wird bei meinem Radl nicht unbedingt klappen. Hier mal nen Foto von meinem Raleigh, gekauft als Fahrradstation Speed Modell im Januar. Bin bis jetzt erst  700km gefahren für den täglichen  Weg zur Arbeit ist es ok. Hab jetzt aber auch mal nen Paar Sachen durch vorhandenes aus meiner Restekiste ersetzt Fotos vom aktuellen Zustand folgen bald.
 Entschuldigt die schlechte Bildquali...


 
Gruß Tom


----------



## ToLI (3. März 2014)

So hier noch mal der aktuelle Zustand.
9er Xt Schaltwerk
Alfine Kurbel 45 Zähne
Xt Naben
Leider nur Deore Bremsen...(hab das Gefühl die taugen nicht... kann aber auch an den Gummis liegen)
Schwalbe Citizen
Neuer Brooks B17

Habe Vorbau und Lenker gegen altes aus meiner Restekiste getauscht bin aber noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Würde gern einen Lenker mit mehr Griffmöglichkeiten haben... Leider ist mir beim Austausch trotz richtig eingestelltem Drehmomentschlüssel ein Gewinde vom Ergongriff kaputt gegangen.. werde mal schauen ob eine längere Schraube genügt, die 18€ für Ersatzklemmen von Ergon finde ich übertrieben. Bezüglich der Bremsen könnte ich mir etwas von Magura gut vorstellen. Doch ich denke diese würden sich nicht mit einem Dirtdroplenker vertragen oder? Später werde ich bei bedarf noch eine gute Lichtanlage ergänzen, die verbaute Batteriebeleuchtung reicht momentan da ich nicht viel im dunkeln fahre.

So bei mir ist es schon dunkel, daher nur ein schnelles Bild mit dem Handy im Keller. (Ach ja und diese Aufkleber sind nicht schön, dass weiß ich  aber den Schriftzug Fahrradstation finde ich viel blöder und diese ******** Schriftzüge bekommt man auch nicht ab)

 

Hoffe mir kann wegen dem Lenker jemand Tipps geben. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## doubleonline (4. März 2014)

Mein 26'' Lastesel.
Grüße


----------



## svenso (4. März 2014)

ToLI schrieb:


> Hoffe mir kann wegen dem Lenker jemand Tipps geben.



Also einen Dirtdrop wirst du da nicht wirklich gut ranbekommen, bzw. schon aber das würde dir nichts bringen. Einen normalen Droplenker würde eventuell gehen, aber das ist vielleicht für den täglichen Arbeitsweg nicht ideal, weil du dann schon ein wenig tiefer runter müsstest vorne. Mein Vorschlag: Schau dir mal den On-One Mary Lenker an. Wenn du den umgedreht, also negativen Rise, an das Ding schraubst hättest du eventuell eine sehr angenehme Position aufm Rad.


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Also einen Dirtdrop wirst du da nicht wirklich gut ranbekommen, bzw. schon aber das würde dir nichts bringen. Einen normalen Droplenker würde eventuell gehen, aber das ist vielleicht für den täglichen Arbeitsweg nicht ideal, weil du dann schon ein wenig tiefer runter müsstest vorne. Mein Vorschlag: Schau dir mal den On-One Mary Lenker an. Wenn du den umgedreht, also negativen Rise, an das Ding schraubst hättest du eventuell eine sehr angenehme Position aufm Rad.


Mit dem Marybar sinds aber auch über 3cm Drop. Wenn ich mir den Aufbau des Rads so ansehe, hab ich nicht den Eindruck, als ob ne starke Sattelüberhöhung das Ziel wäre. Ein Humpert Space Bügel oder Titec J-Bar bieten auch ein paar Variationsmöglichkeiten ohne Drop/Rise.


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2014)

Hätte noch einen fsa metropolis lenker über...


----------



## Hitzi (4. März 2014)

Hallo,

auch von mir mal mein neues Alltagsbike.

Es ist ein Umbau von einem 99er Cicli B Trekkingrahmen auf ein neuen Rahmen CUBE Hyde mit vertkalem Ausfallende.

Anbauteile:

Alfine 8 Gang (39/20 wird noch bei Bedarf optimiert) XT Innenlager, Rapidfire Shifter
HS 33 hinten
Marta vorne
Suntour NCX-D Gabel
Rigida Zac 19 Felgen
SKS Schutzbleche mit Eigenbau (Spritzschutz) an der Front
Conti Reifen
B+M Beleuchtung
Gepäckträger ist ein Eigenbau von Radsport Bornemann aus 1999 (Hält Bombe, bin sehr zufrieden damit)

Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker werden noch ausgetauscht.....

Insbesondere der Vorbau knackt manchmal weil er Variabel ist.....

Ansonsten ergibt sich ein sehr ruhiges Laufrad- und Nabengeräusch.... ganz ungewohnt..... 
Edit: Zweibeinständer weil sehr stabil, Nabendynamo Shimano... leider noch in silber.....


----------



## doedsmaskinen (5. März 2014)

das alltagsrad, immernoch der wichtigste hobel im stall 

bis vor wenigen tagen war es bis auf pedalreflektoren sogar stvo-gerecht. leider sind die schutzbleche und das rücklicht und speichenreflektoren bei einem kleinen unfall kaputt gegangen und die klingel wurde geklaut... naja

tagestouren macht das teil auch gerne mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToLI (5. März 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> das alltagsrad, immernoch der wichtigste hobel im stall
> 
> bis vor wenigen tagen war es bis auf pedalreflektoren sogar stvo-gerecht. leider sind die schutzbleche und das rücklicht und speichenreflektoren bei einem kleinen unfall kaputt gegangen und die klingel wurde geklaut... naja
> 
> tagestouren macht das teil auch gerne mal mit



Wunderprächtig! Wie lange hält bei dir das Lenkerband? (wegen der hellen Farbe --> täglicher gebrauch als Alltagsrad) 

Gruß Tom


----------



## doedsmaskinen (5. März 2014)

das hält ewig.  ist altbestand von sonst wann. kann man mit nem waschlappen und etwas spüli super wieder sauber machen. so wie pelten lenkerband von rose.

das selbe habe ich in neonpink an einem rennrad und das seit 4jahren ohne farbverlust. kunststoff oberfläche halt


----------



## doedsmaskinen (7. März 2014)




----------



## goodie (9. März 2014)

Hallo, ich hätte ein sehr gut erhaltenes Panasonic Trekkingrad. Ist von 1991. Ausstattung Shimano Deore XT (Schalt+Bremshebel -Plus Variante selten,  soviel ich weiss auch die Pedale) und restliche Teile Shimano Deore DX. Hatte vor das Rad komplett neu aufzubauen. Aber leider fehlt mir derzeit die Zeit und der Platz. Desweiteren steht noch ein anderes Rad fast schon vor der Tür. Wie ihr den Fotos nach erkennen könnt, wurde es nicht extrem gefahren. Kilometerleistung laut Verkäufer deutlich unter 1000 KM. Kettenblätter, Ritzel (soviel ich weiss auch die Bremsklötze) ist alles noch orginal. Die Marathon Reifen sind wegen des Alters getauscht worden und die Kette ebenso. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach. Ein wirklich tolles Rad. Die Fotos sind noch vom Kauf. Seit Monaten steht das Rad so wie ich es gekauft habe verpackt im Karton im Keller rum. Normalerweise würde ich hier kein Rad zum Verkauf einstellen. Aber bei so vielen Trekking und Reiseradfahrern hier, finde ich hier wohl eher jemanden der solch ein Rad sucht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ArSt (9. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas!
Das Teil ist ja wirklich noch in einem Traumzustand!
Stell es doch, mit diesen Bildern, in den Klassikbasar, da ist es eventuell besser aufgehoben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/classic-bikes-basar.151/
Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## goodie (9. März 2014)

Hallo, sorry hatte das Rad nur mal "schnell" eingestellt. Bin auch gerade eben erst zu Tür reingekommen. Bei dem Wetter musste ich erst mal mit dem Rad fahren. Ich selber hatte das Rad gar noch nicht ausgepackt. Die Rahmenhöhe müsste 52 cm sein. Gemessen mitte Kurbel bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Für mich mit 1,78 und 87er Schrittlänge absolut ideal. Die genaue Bezeichnung ist Panasonic CB-4000. Der Rahmen besteht aus Tange Infinity Stahl (konifiziert). Der Rahmen ist gemufft und "Made in Japan". Die guten und teuren Stahlrahmen von Kuwahara, Koga (Myata) und Panasonic kamen früher alle aus Japan. Absolutes Qualitätsmerkmal. Das Rad hat eine komplette Shimano Deore DX Ausstattung. Aufgewertet wird diese mit Deore XT STI Schalt/Bremshebeln (die seltene Plus Variante). Die Pedale könnten auch XT sein (oder DX). Die Naben sind zwar auch DX haben meiner Meinung nach Deore XT Schnellspanner (die gummierten). Wobei die DX Gruppe qualitativ quasi auf XT Level war (war die Kurbel nicht die gleiche bei XT und DX?).

Felgen sind Hohlkammerfelgen. Das Rad ist bis auf die (wegen des Alters) gewechselten Reifen und der Kette in Orginalzustand. Der Lack ist schwarz hat aber stellenweise "Farbtupfer". Sieht in Natura sehr gut aus. Wenn ich mit der Hand über den Lack streiche wo die "Farbupfer" sind, fühlt es etwas rau an. Errinnert mich etwas an Kuwahara. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.

Mit dem Preis ist es so eine Frage. Ich will nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig verlangen. Der Preis ist VB. Klar ist natürlich auch für 100 Euro möchte ich es nicht abgeben. Wenn ich es zerlegen würde und die Teile einzeln verkaufen würde, würde wahrscheinlich am meisten rauskommen. Möchte ich aber nicht. Mach mir einfach einen Preisvorschlag. Versand wäre überhaupt kein Problem, da das Rad noch verpackt im Keller steht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. März 2014)

So ein tolles Rad... nein, stark bleiben! Viel Glück beim Verkauf.


----------



## M4NNI (9. März 2014)

Mein Trekking- und Alltagsbike in vorerst finaler Ausbaustufe


----------



## Hitzi (11. März 2014)

M4NNI schrieb:


> Mein Trekking- und Alltagsbike in vorerst finaler Ausbaustufe



Das Bike sieht echt nett aus.....

Kannst du vielleicht noch eine Detailaufnahme vom Bereich Gepäckträger, Bremse, Disc und Ausfallende von dieser Seite machen 

Mich interessert die Bremsenaufnahme am Rahmen.... 

Danke


----------



## M4NNI (11. März 2014)

Danke.

Hier das Foto. Sind verschiebbare Ausfallenden


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2014)

Zwilling


----------



## Hitzi (12. März 2014)

Sehr schön.... Danke


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2014)

Heutigen tag mal anders verbracht








Focus=Mainz


----------



## Kordl (18. März 2014)

Coole Bilder.

P.S. Die Satteltaschen hab ich auch.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2014)

Für mich reichen diese


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2014)

Frage: frontgepäckträger mit lowrider... günstige alternative zum surly nice rack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (19. März 2014)

keine


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2014)

Hatte ich befürchtet...


----------



## Steeldonkey (19. März 2014)

ich habe mich auch schon tot gesucht.....letztendlich bleibt nur die option, sich einen HR Gepäckträger dranzufriemeln....aber da muss man viel biegen und brechen


----------



## Steeldonkey (19. März 2014)

ich bin bei meinem tubus lowrider geblieben....

es gibt allerdings diesen hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16669;page=3;menu=1000,5,79;mid=0;pgc=0

Bild dazu:


----------



## Steeldonkey (19. März 2014)

oder diesen.... aber die erfüllen alle nicht die spezifikationen, die der surlyträger bietet...


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2014)

Danke, den bei bike24 hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Hätte gerne taschen (lowrider) und träger für zb den schlafsack.
Singlespeed und packtaschen hinten ist nicht sinnvoll.
Mal schauen, was mein händler für das nice rack haben möchte.


----------



## Bener (20. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Singlespeed und packtaschen hinten ist nicht sinnvoll.


 
Wieso nicht?

Damit ich hier nicht blos frage, kündige ich für nähere Zuklunft die Vorstellung meines Bianchi Stahl mtb SSP Dropbar Pendelumbau. Ist aber noch nicht fertig, und ich hab gerade viele, viele Baustellen (Garten, Arbeit, Renovierung, Kinder,....) Mal sehn, geplant war, spätestens ende März fertig zu werden, aber wie das mit Plänen manchmal so ist....

Bener


----------



## rasumichin (20. März 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ich bin bei meinem tubus lowrider geblieben....
> 
> es gibt allerdings diesen hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16669;page=3;menu=1000,5,79;mid=0;pgc=0
> 
> Bild dazu:




Den hab ich in Verwendung, es lassen sich Packtaschen verwenden und du hast noch eine Auflageflaeche, aber ob soviel Gewicht vorne noch sinnvoll ist, ist natuerlich wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2014)

Die taschen sitzen dann aber relativ hoch, oder?

Bener: fahren im stehen ist möglich, aber die fuhre neigt dann zum wegkippen (seitlich). Mit lowridern soll das besser funktionieren, konnte ich aber noch nicht testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laxamento (21. März 2014)

Mein Salsa Fargo, ich hoffe hier gut aufgehoben, als Mischling aus Randonneur und MTB


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2014)

Sehr schön. Auch das passende lenkerband an der strebe.


----------



## rasumichin (21. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die taschen sitzen dann aber relativ hoch, oder?



Ja das tun Sie, inwiefern sich das mit viel gewicht schlecht aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt will ich nicht beurteilen. Ich transporiere vorne meist keine grossen Lasten. Mir was es wichtig eine Auflageflaeche zu haben, um nicht unbedingt immer eine Tasche dabei haben zu muessen um vorne twas transportieren zu koennen. Das klappt bis jetzt sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Drood (22. März 2014)

Laxamento schrieb:


> Mein Salsa Fargo, ich hoffe hier gut aufgehoben, als Mischling aus Randonneur und MTB



gefällt mir sehr gut - und hat den Sattel meiner Träume! Bist du zufrieden mit dem Cambium?

Gruß Silke


----------



## Laxamento (22. März 2014)

@Drood

haptik, optik traumhaft!

Der flext auch richtig schön, passt nur leider nicht zu meiner Futt, daher gerade bei eBay zur Auktion.. hab schon 'nen B17 *aged* hier, den ich demnächst mal fleißig einfahren werde.


----------



## eisprinzessin (24. März 2014)

Aktueller Zustand meiner Winterbastelei. Das Foto ist von der falschen Seite, aber dafür kommen die Farben besser rüber.





Ein gebrauchter 462er Stevens Rahmen von ebay, neu gepulvert in RAL 5015 metallic, Teilespender war ein Puch-Tiefeinsteiger mit einem viel zu weichen Alurahmen. Nur der Umwerfer ist ein Altus von einem ganz alten MTB, den man auf's Tretlager steckt. Hatte für den Rohrdurchmesser nix da, und der hier macht wenigstens den neuen Lack nicht kaputt. Habs noch nicht gewogen, scheint aber trotz der massiven Alivio-Stahlkurbel recht leicht zu sein. war eigentlich für meine Frau gedacht, da die aber schon was anderes hat, und Tochter ihr Rad im Herbst etwas verknotet hat (Frauen und Kettenschaltung, schlimmer als Einparken...), ist das jetzt ihr's. Fehlen noch Schutzbleche und eventuell eine gute Beleuchtung.





Das hier ist eine eigentlich recht überflüssige Bastelei, aber der Rahmen war zufällig plötzlich kostenlos da  Ein sackschweres, steinaltes Trekkingrad (Rahmen + Gabel ca. 4,5 Kg), hab leider vorm Zerlegen nur ein recht unscharfes Bild gemacht. außer Rahmen und Schutzblechen war nichts mehr so wirklich brauchbar. Sollte eigentlich eine Stadtgurke werden, als ich dann mit dem absägen / feilen von einigen Teilen fertig war, wollte der restliche Dreck nicht so leicht abgehen, und da hab ich's doch zum pulvern geschafft. Zinkgelb RAL 1018. Die orginalen Räder waren völlig hin, und ein Kollege hatte zufällig einen Satz mit 'ner Nexus 8 "rumliegen" (nochmal 3,5 kg, ohne Reifen ). Da ich eh am feilen war, hab ich noch den Schaltzug nach innen verlegt, das Rohr ist sowas von dick, und da waren schon "ab Werk" unprofessionelle Bohrungen fürs Lichtkabel drin.





Als Töchterchen das Rad gesehen hat, wollte sie gleich damit fahren, statt mit dem blauen. Muß aber erst noch etwas wachsen, in ein paar Jahren geb ich's gerne weiter, weil eigentlich war die Bastelei ja überflüssig, und der Rahmen ist mir eigentlich auch eine Nummer zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (24. März 2014)

Zitat von a.nienie: ↑
Singlespeed und packtaschen hinten ist nicht sinnvoll.



Bener schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Eben erst gesehen - würde mich doch auch nochmal interessieren - da ich bis jetzt mit Singlespeeder und Packtasche hinten noch nix negatives feststellen konnte ?

Grüße  Silke


----------



## gtbiker (27. März 2014)

Nach Unzufriedenheit mit der Alfine wieder auf Kettenschaltung zurückgebaut und gleich mal Scheibenbremsen und neuen Laufradsatz verbaut. Steuersatz usw auch getauscht, eigentlich wiedermal komplett umgebaut 
Von 14,62 zu jetzt 12,62kg wie abgebildet.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nach Unzufriedenheit mit der Alfine


gibts nicht


----------



## ArSt (27. März 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nach Unzufriedenheit mit der Alfine...



Gibt's schon, bei der 11er! 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Von 14,62 zu jetzt 12,62kg wie abgebildet.



Dann hat's sich ja doppelt rentiert! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## krull (28. März 2014)

Zur Feier des Tages, mein Crosscheck, dass mich täglich in die Arbeit und wieder zurück bringt und gleichzeitig auch für gelegentliche Touren dient. Seit heute hats 9000km drauf:






1x8fach mit DIY Kettenführung damit die Kette innen nicht abspringen kann
Gilles Berthoud Schutzbleche (am Bild warens ganz neu, jetzt ist unten noch eine Verlängerung dran)
DIY Gepäckträger vorne (Grundfläche ist aus einem Einkaufswagen, das Netz kommt ohne Haken aus)
Lichtanlage mit den Kabeln komplett innen verlegt


----------



## Legend (31. März 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Zur Feier des Tages, mein Crosscheck, dass mich täglich in die Arbeit und wieder zurück bringt und gleichzeitig auch für gelegentliche Touren dient. Seit heute hats 9000km drauf:
> 
> 1x8fach mit DIY Kettenführung damit die Kette innen nicht abspringen kann
> Gilles Berthoud Schutzbleche (am Bild warens ganz neu, jetzt ist unten noch eine Verlängerung dran)
> ...



klasse surly! hast du vielleicht ein detailbild von den befestigungspunkten der schutzbleche am rahmen hinten und gabel vorn? bin nämlich gerade mit selbiger kombinationa cross check und gilles berthoud am basteln  
bist du zufrieden mit den blechen?


----------



## krull (31. März 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> klasse surly! hast du vielleicht ein detailbild von den befestigungspunkten der schutzbleche am rahmen hinten und gabel vorn? bin nämlich gerade mit selbiger kombinationa cross check und gilles berthoud am basteln
> bist du zufrieden mit den blechen?


 
Hab ich leider nicht, aber zusätzlich zu dem was man eh sieht, kann ich es erklären. Es handelt sich um 50mm Schutzbleche, was (fast) die maximal mögliche Breite ist. Die passten jedoch nicht mehr zwischen die Kettenstreben, wenn man das Hinterrad so weit vorne fahrt wie ich. Ich hab den Kotflügel also direkt oberhalb enden lassen und ein Lochblech für die Montage verwendet. An der Bremsbrücke habe ich das verwendet: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Zubehoer/Schutzblech/Schutzblech/Bremsbruecke-Montageset.html 

Vorne ebenso, aber da hab ichs aus einem alten SKS Schutzblech rausoperiert und den breiten Gummipuffer mitsamt Beilagscheibe untergelegt.

Mir taugen die Metallschutzbleche sehr. Der Schutz ist tatsächlich deutlich besser als bei den SKS Bluemels und sie scheppern weniger. Leichter sinds angeblich auch. Die Montage ist aber deutlich mühsamer! Nimmt dir viel Zeit dafür.


----------



## Legend (31. März 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Hab ich leider nicht, aber zusätzlich zu dem was man eh sieht, kann ich es erklären. Es handelt sich um 50mm Schutzbleche, was (fast) die maximal mögliche Breite ist. Die passten jedoch nicht mehr zwischen die Kettenstreben, wenn man das Hinterrad so weit vorne fahrt wie ich. Ich hab den Kotflügel also direkt oberhalb enden lassen und ein Lochblech für die Montage verwendet. An der Bremsbrücke habe ich das verwendet: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Zubehoer/Schutzblech/Schutzblech/Bremsbruecke-Montageset.html
> 
> Vorne ebenso, aber da hab ichs aus einem alten SKS Schutzblech rausoperiert und den breiten Gummipuffer mitsamt Beilagscheibe untergelegt.
> 
> Mir taugen die Metallschutzbleche sehr. Der Schutz ist tatsächlich deutlich besser als bei den SKS Bluemels und sie scheppern weniger. Leichter sinds angeblich auch. Die Montage ist aber deutlich mühsamer! Nimmt dir viel Zeit dafür.



alles klar dank dir. bilder folgen demnächst  grüße


----------



## Legend (1. April 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Hab ich leider nicht, aber zusätzlich zu dem was man eh sieht, kann ich es erklären. Es handelt sich um 50mm Schutzbleche, was (fast) die maximal mögliche Breite ist. Die passten jedoch nicht mehr zwischen die Kettenstreben, wenn man das Hinterrad so weit vorne fahrt wie ich. Ich hab den Kotflügel also direkt oberhalb enden lassen und ein Lochblech für die Montage verwendet. An der Bremsbrücke habe ich das verwendet: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Zubehoer/Schutzblech/Schutzblech/Bremsbruecke-Montageset.html
> 
> Vorne ebenso, aber da hab ichs aus einem alten SKS Schutzblech rausoperiert und den breiten Gummipuffer mitsamt Beilagscheibe untergelegt.
> 
> Mir taugen die Metallschutzbleche sehr. Der Schutz ist tatsächlich deutlich besser als bei den SKS Bluemels und sie scheppern weniger. Leichter sinds angeblich auch. Die Montage ist aber deutlich mühsamer! Nimmt dir viel Zeit dafür.



morgen!

wie sieht es bei dir mit der fußfreiheit am vorderen schutzblech aus? habe gestern das vordere angebaut und meine schuhspitze kann beim einlenken relativ leicht das blech berühren ...
habe ein 56er rahmen, 175er kurbel und schuhgröße 43


----------



## krull (1. April 2014)

Ich hab einen 58er Rahmen, 170mm Kurbeln, 43er Schuhe und berühre das Schutzblech nur sehr selten und nur wenn ich unsauber drauf stehe. Mit den Gilles Berthoud Streben gewinnt man aber etwas Fußfreiheit, verglichen zu solchen: http://janheine.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/hammered_fender.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Legend (1. April 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 58er Rahmen, 170mm Kurbeln, 43er Schuhe und berühre das Schutzblech nur sehr selten und nur wenn ich unsauber drauf stehe. Mit den Gilles Berthoud Streben gewinnt man aber etwas Fußfreiheit, verglichen zu solchen: http://janheine.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/hammered_fender.jpg



ok ... habe gerade gesehen du fährst plattformpedalen. ich fahre clickies. bin mir gerade unsicher was besser ist   drauf achten zu müssen dass du immer richtig drauf stehst (in deinem fall) oder immer zu wissen in welchen situationen ich auf jeden fall berührung habe (in meinem fall).

und damit ich der galerie gerecht werde hier mein cross check ohne schutzbleche:


----------



## krull (1. April 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> ok ... habe gerade gesehen du fährst plattformpedalen. ich fahre clickies. bin mir gerade unsicher was besser ist   drauf achten zu müssen dass du immer richtig drauf stehst (in deinem fall) oder immer zu wissen in welchen situationen ich auf jeden fall berührung habe (in meinem fall).
> 
> und damit ich der galerie gerecht werde hier mein cross check ohne schutzbleche:


 
Auch sehr hübsch! Was sind das für Reifen? Paselas? Die hab ich mir auch überlegt, mir gefällt die Skinwall-Optik.


----------



## Legend (1. April 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Auch sehr hübsch! Was sind das für Reifen? Paselas? Die hab ich mir auch überlegt, mir gefällt die Skinwall-Optik.



ja genau! panaracer pasela tourguard 35c! leider findet man die nur in der drahtversion die dann 500g wiegt. halten sich aber bis jetzt super. toll verarbeitet, wahnsinns-komfor durch die skinwall und sehr gute wasserverdrängung (sprich schmeißt wenig wasser nach oben). das profil wirkt einfach gut durchdacht.


----------



## krull (1. April 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> ja genau! panaracer pasela tourguard 35c! leider findet man die nur in der drahtversion die dann 500g wiegt. halten sich aber bis jetzt super. toll verarbeitet, wahnsinns-komfor durch die skinwall und sehr gute wasserverdrängung (sprich schmeißt wenig wasser nach oben). das profil wirkt einfach gut durchdacht.


 
Wie breit ist der denn real? Das mit dem Wasser klingt gut. Der Supreme taugt mir sonst sehr, nur nimmt der extrem viel Wasser mit.


----------



## Legend (1. April 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der denn real? Das mit dem Wasser klingt gut. Der Supreme taugt mir sonst sehr, nur nimmt der extrem viel Wasser mit.



messe ich später mal!


*so mal lineal dran gehalten: knappe 35mm auf felgen mit 23mm außenbreite*

morgen in der werkstatt kann ich es dir mit einer messlehre noch mal genauer sagen


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Zitat von a.nienie: ↑
> Singlespeed und packtaschen hinten ist nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> 
> ...


Im wiegetritt wackelt das heck munter hin und her.
Soll mit taschwn vorne deutlich besser funktionieren (zb im awol blog nachzulesen).
Habe heute einen racktime front gepäckträger montiert. Test mit backroller steht noch aus. Der tubus lowrider mit bügel kam mit dem bremssattel ins gehege. Max 10kg reicht mir erstmal. Rohrschellen für den tubus disco gab's im baumarkt. Übrigens: die tubus fußverlängerung passt nicht an den disco.


----------



## Legend (2. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Im wiegetritt wackelt das heck munter hin und her.
> Soll mit taschwn vorne deutlich besser funktionieren (zb im awol blog nachzulesen).
> Habe heute einen racktime front gepäckträger montiert. Test mit backroller steht noch aus. Der tubus lowrider mit bügel kam mit dem bremssattel ins gehege. Max 10kg reicht mir erstmal. Rohrschellen für den tubus disco gab's im baumarkt. Übrigens: die tubus fußverlängerung passt nicht an den disco.



moin a.nienie

das mit dem gewicht am vorderrad kann ich bestätigen. durch den niedrigen schwerpunkt merkt man es wesentlich weniger als wie hinten drauf.
benutze an meinem tubus lowrider vaude backroller!

übrigens kann ich auch erfahrungen zu SSP (sogar fixed) mit vollen gepäckträgertaschen beisteuern: vorletztes bzw letztes jahr bin ich mit einem freund ein mal die elbe von hamburg nach dresden bzw. den rhein von friedrichshafen (eurobike2013) nach köln gefahren. mit durchschnittlichen tageskilometern von 130 bis 140 km. sicher wackelt es mit dem hohen schwerpunkt mehr. aber möglich ist es allemal


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2014)

würde gerne vorne noch tiefer und vor allem mit dem gewicht noch mehr richtung achse kommen.
erste fahrt mit ca. 7kg (einseitig) war ok.
nachher noch 30km mit einem onkyo receiver zur vertrauenswerkstatt im hinterland...


----------



## Legend (2. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würde gerne vorne noch tiefer und vor allem mit dem gewicht noch mehr richtung achse kommen.
> erste fahrt mit ca. 7kg (einseitig) war ok.
> nachher noch 30km mit einem onkyo receiver zur vertrauenswerkstatt im hinterland...



ja das gewicht muss unbedingt weiter runter! und einseitig vorne ging mir tierisch auf den keks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2014)

Also die 30km mit dem receiver haben 25min länger gedauert als sonst...
Denke der hat so 6-7kg.
Unter der woche kommen da vielleicht 3kg in die tasche.


----------



## popeye (2. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Frage: frontgepäckträger mit lowrider... günstige alternative zum surly nice rack?



Was ist denn mit dem hier:






Das sieht doch ziemlich gut aus. Die Taschen können tief montiert werden und große Ablagefläche in der Mitte. Und vor allem, sieht nicht so grottig aus wie manch andere. Weiß jemand mehr über das Teil? Ich habe zuerst vermutet, es ist Specialized-Zubehör zum AWOL, hab aber noch nicht recherchiert. aber dann wäre sohl die Verlängerung unten nicht notwendig, sieht gleich eher aus wie für 26 " gemacht.

Vg,
Michael


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2014)

Guck mal bei soma fabrications...
Dürfte preislich beim surly nice rack liegen.


----------



## popeye (3. April 2014)

stimmt, das ist es. dabei habe ich noch zwei von nitto gefunden, kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht. ein reines porteur-rack, ohne die möglichkeit taschen seitlich zu befestigen.






und eine alternative zu dem soma-modell:






gefunden hier: http://www.ecovelo.info/2011/08/13/two-porteur-racks-one-users-experiences/


----------



## ONE78 (3. April 2014)

Der zweite nitto sieht gut aus


----------



## Legend (3. April 2014)

das sind aber alles keine 100%tigen lowrider leute. das gewicht muss so niedrig wie nur geht, sprich die querstange, an der die taschen gehängt werden. oder hab ich was verpasst? (dann sorry...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2014)

Der nitto zum auf der achse montieren wäre geil.
Mir ist die tasche am racktime frontträger auch deutlich zu hoch...

Fährt jemand die tubus lowrider ohne verstärkungsbügel?


----------



## popeye (3. April 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> das sind aber alles keine 100%tigen lowrider leute. das gewicht muss so niedrig wie nur geht, sprich die querstange, an der die taschen gehängt werden. oder hab ich was verpasst? (dann sorry...)



Siehst Du denke ich schon richtig. Aber die Möglichkeit viel Stauraum zusätzlich vor dem Lenker zu haben, finde ich spannend und wäre ggf. den Kompromiss wert. Vielleicht entstehen daraus noch weitere Ansätze die einen richtige Lowrider mit den Vorzügen eines Porteur-Racks zusammenbringen. Ich spreche aber nicht aus Erfahrung, keine Ahnung wie es sich fährt. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die Idee Gepäck nur vorne und nicht auch hinten zu montieren bisher nicht verstanden.

Hier sieht man den Unterschied nochmal ganz gut


----------



## Fabeymer (3. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Der nitto zum auf der achse montieren wäre geil.
> Mir ist die tasche am racktime frontträger auch deutlich zu hoch...
> 
> Fährt jemand die tubus lowrider ohne verstärkungsbügel?



Wie wäre es denn mit den XLC-Lowridern?






Müsstest halt nur irgendwie um den Bremssattel rumkommen, aber für nur ca. 20 € ist es einen Versuch wert.
Ich kann nur gutes berichten, die Teile haben das Gerüttel meiner Islandtour klaglos überstanden. 

So tief kommen die Taschen damit runter: 





Garantiert für Disc sollte der hier passen: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...er-federgabel-gepaecktraeger-lr-f01/5463.html


----------



## nepo (3. April 2014)

Warum packt man das Gewicht eigentlich freiwillig nach vorne (zumindest so wie oben, dass dann hinten kein Gepäckträger dran ist)? Ich hab an meinen Trekker einen Lowrider befestigen müssen, wegen dem Kindersitz. Ich hasse es, wenn da Gepäck vorne dran hängt. Generell macht sich das Eigengewicht vom Tubus Ergo schon total negativ bemerkbar.

Ergänzend muss ich natürlich sagen, dass ich immer nur eine Packtasche verwende. Und ich bin eigentlich wieder zurück zum Rucksack, was ich aus verschiedenen Gründen praktischer finde.


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2014)

In meinem fall: singlespeeder mit 42/17, da muß es möglich sein im wiegetritt zu fahren. Geht mit gewicht vorne deutlich besser. Aber nur eine tasche vorne ist semioptimal.
Fabi: danke, den guck ich mir mal an.


----------



## popeye (4. April 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Warum packt man das Gewicht eigentlich freiwillig nach vorne (zumindest so wie oben, dass dann hinten kein Gepäckträger dran ist)? Ich hab an meinen Trekker einen Lowrider befestigen müssen, wegen dem Kindersitz. Ich hasse es, wenn da Gepäck vorne dran hängt. Generell macht sich das Eigengewicht vom Tubus Ergo schon total negativ bemerkbar.
> 
> Ergänzend muss ich natürlich sagen, dass ich immer nur eine Packtasche verwende. Und ich bin eigentlich wieder zurück zum Rucksack, was ich aus verschiedenen Gründen praktischer finde.



Genau meine Erfahrung, siehe oben. Hab das auch nicht verstanden. Bei mit ist es dasselbe szenario. Kindersitz hinten, daher Tubus logo vorne. Den Tubus Logo unbepackt kann ich aber nicht fühlen, so sensible ist meine Reiserad (oder mein Empfinden) nun wirklich nicht. Aber im Vergleich eine einzelne Packtasche hinten, einseitig, oder vorne, macht vorne alleine zumindest gar keinen Sinn. Die einzelne Packtasche hinten (auch voll) bemerke ich gar nicht. Aber vorne auf einer Seite beladen ist grenzwertig.

Wirklich sinn macht vorne für mich daher nur wenn man das Rad hinten und vorne gleichmässig packt und dann auch so viel Gepäck mit sich führt (oder mit Kindersitz hinten). Aber das Thema hier war ja auch die Möglichkeit zusätzlich eine feste Plattform vor dem Lenker zu haben, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, was ich weiter nicht unspannend finde.


----------



## Legend (4. April 2014)

vorteile von gepäck nur vorne? wie gesagt sehr niedriger schwerpunkt und nicht noch mehr gewicht auf dem hinterrad (weil man selber schon zu 70% oder was weiß auf dem hinterrad sitzt). seid ihr mit voll bepackten gepäckträger noch nie in der situation gewesen ein gefühl des vorderrad-wegrutschens (in einer kurve) auf teer mit losem sand druff zu haben, weil vorne dermaßen wenig gewicht ist?

und ihr habt recht, einseitig gewicht vorne ist unfassbar nervig, sprich man muss das gewicht rechts und links sehr gleichmäßig verteilen.


was sind denn das für komische taschen an den AWOL bikes? sieht aus als wenn der reißverschluss zum öffnen seitlich fast ganz bis nach unten geht. also fällt einem alles entgegen beim öffnen??


a.nienie warum willst du auf den querbügel beim lowrider verzichten? wegen reifenfreiheit?


----------



## nepo (4. April 2014)

popeye, normalerweise habe ich auch einen ganz schlechten Popometer. Das Gefühl für eine leichte Front hat sich bei mir durch den Umbau von Trekking-Federgabel auf Alustarrgabel und durch mein Spaßrad mit Vollcarbongabel, ZTR Crest, Maxxis Flyweight und Furious Fred in 2.0" eingestellt. Ich empfinde jetzt mein Trekkingrad leider generell wie einen 7,5 Tonner. Musste aber mit dem Tubus nochmal eine andere Starrgabel einbauen, die leider ein wenig höher baut. Das mag mein Gefühl für den Tubus trüben.
Wie gesagt, für die Fahrt zur Arbeit nutze ich einfach wieder einen Rucksack. (Viele Taschen um die einzelnen Gegenstände zu verstauen und unterwegs schnell zugänglich zu haben; Absteigen, abschließen, fertig; kein Problem beim Wiegetritt; die Fuhre wird vor allem im Stand deutlich handlicher als mit Gepäcktasche(n), z. B. wenn man durch diese albernen versetzten Bügel durchmanövrieren muss, wovon ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg leider gleich mehrere habe)

Legend, die S-förmigen ohne diesen Stabilisierungsbügel um das Vorderrad herum sind unauffälliger und leichter. Gerade wenn man keine Packtaschen dran hat. (Ich finde meinen Tubus Ergo richtig hässlich)
Leider geht das nur, wenn die obere Befestigung innen und außen an der Gabel festgeschraubt werden kann. Dafür muss die Gabel aber auch innen und außen je ein Gewinde haben. Haben allerdings nur ganz wenige Gabeln, die man zum Nachrüsten in den gängigen Onlineshops findet. Der XLC wird dagegen gar nicht an Gewinden vom Fahrrad verschraubt. Ich finde den aber auch nicht so elegant wie den Tubus Duo http://www.tubus.com/product.php?xn=17


----------



## popeye (4. April 2014)

Meine Wahl ist auch auf den Tubus duo gefallen (hatte mich vorher vertan...)





@Legend: die taschen sind wohl von ortlieb für specialized gemacht worden. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Legend (4. April 2014)

alles klar ... 
mir ist der look vom lowrider eigentlich ziemlich egal. auch wenn ich meinen edelstahl tubus sehr lieb habe 

ist das da auch ein tubus bei dir hinten drauf @popeye ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2014)

@legand: das ist ein tubus duo an popeyes rad

bei mir hat der tubus ergo nicht an dem bremssattel (disc) vorbeigepasst.
tubus tara wäre aktuell meine erste wahl.

der xlc passt mit sicherheit nicht an meine sehr volumige alugabel...


----------



## nepo (4. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der xlc passt mit sicherheit nicht an meine sehr volumige alugabel...



Meine Schwester hat so einen an ihrer Trekkingfedergabel.
Weiß nur nicht ob es genau dieser von xlc war.


----------



## Philsen82 (5. April 2014)

Mal mein schwarzer Reisepanzer


----------



## krull (5. April 2014)

popeye schrieb:


> Meine Wahl ist auch auf den Tubus duo gefallen (hatte mich vorher vertan...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsches Radl. Die Taschen am Specialized sind glaube ich von Thule.


----------



## popeye (5. April 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> alles klar ...
> mir ist der look vom lowrider eigentlich ziemlich egal. auch wenn ich meinen edelstahl tubus sehr lieb habe
> 
> ist das da auch ein tubus bei dir hinten drauf @popeye ?



ja, ist ein fly. irgendwann mal mitgepulvert, hätte ihn lieber schwarz lassen sollen. ist aber am alltagsrad nicht so wichtig


----------



## the donkey (5. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier rein paßt, aber für mich ist es ein Trekkingrad und kein MTB und schon gar nicht 29er


----------



## rasumichin (6. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würde gerne vorne noch tiefer und vor allem mit dem gewicht noch mehr richtung achse kommen.
> erste fahrt mit ca. 7kg (einseitig) war ok.
> nachher noch 30km mit einem onkyo receiver zur vertrauenswerkstatt im hinterland...



Du hast den ja zur Zeit in den oberen Oesen montiert, ich hab meinen Topit einn wenig tiefer gelegt, und sobald ich ein passendes Stueck altmetall finde kommt er nochmal weiter runter...


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2014)

Richtig. Sind aber sonst keine ösen da.


----------



## Rommos (11. April 2014)

popeye schrieb:


> Der Gepäckträger ist am Schutzblech und am Ausfallende befestigt, aber sonst nirgendwo? Sieht sehr schön und reduziert aus, aber sie stabil ist das wenn man dran rüttelt oder z.b. einseitig eine Packtasche dran macht? Mich würde mal Dein Erfahrungswert interessieren, da ich diese Lösung noch nie live erlebt habe.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rad
> 
> Michael



Servus Michael

kleiner Bericht: Träger funktioniert absolut einwandfrei, ist ca. 98% mit eienr Tasche behängt, Alltag-/Arbeitssrad mit teils holprigen Wegen. Bis jetzt null  Geklapper oder so, einmal bei allgemeiner Kontrolle Schrauben/Muttern leicht nachgezogen.

Gruß
Roman

P.S. evt. kommt ein honigbrauner Brooks und Mudflap vorne, Griffe auch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (19. April 2014)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema Lasten-/Alltagsbike/Kindertransporter und Lowrider-Gepäckträger:


----------



## ONE78 (24. April 2014)

Zu geil


----------



## rasumichin (24. April 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Zu geil


nice, den Hersteller kannte ich nicht, aber die haben ja einige extrem schoene Raeder im Programm


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2014)

rasumichin schrieb:


> nice, den Hersteller kannte ich nicht, aber die haben ja einige extrem schoene Raeder im Programm


Die Räder vom Rob sind alles Einzelstücke mit oft genialen Detaillösungen. Das Ding ist dagegen schon fast konservativ


----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Lieblingsrad, das Modell kennt ja hier jeder 

Zur Arbeit - zum Reisen - zum Spaß


----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2014)

Gut so ein surly. Was für eine schaltnabe ist verbaut?
Edit: jetzt erst die doppelleitung gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 73169 (27. April 2014)

Bettina, wie ist das mit Träger und Blechen oder besser gesagt Hölzern gelöst? Sieht interessant aus. Hast Du Bilder ohne Taschen, damit man die Befestigung sehen kann?


----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

Ein Foto ohne Taschen muss ich erst mal machen, in meinem Album ist aber noch ein anderer Blickwinkel in dem man das Blech besser sieht! Der Träger ist direkt Teil des Schutzbleches und trägt auch einseitige Lasten super. Auch auf Trails kein Problem  
 Vielleicht sollte ich meinen AX mit diesem Rad machen.


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nach Unzufriedenheit mit der Alfine wieder auf Kettenschaltung zurückgebaut und gleich mal Scheibenbremsen und neuen Laufradsatz verbaut. Steuersatz usw auch getauscht, eigentlich wiedermal komplett umgebaut
> Von 14,62 zu jetzt 12,62kg wie abgebildet.



Was ist denn das Problem an der Alfine 11?
Ich bin jetzt extra auf Alfine 8 umgestiegen und merke, daß ich wohl lieber eine Alfine 11 reinbauen würde.
Hat die 11er ein Problem?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem an der Alfine 11?
> Ich bin jetzt extra auf Alfine 8 umgestiegen und merke, daß ich wohl lieber eine Alfine 11 reinbauen würde.
> Hat die 11er ein Problem?


meins snurrt ohne probleme schon ca 3000Km


----------



## Legend (1. Mai 2014)

meine Mühle hat die erste ausgewachsene Tour hinter sich, mehr Details und Fotos hier:

*http://smple.tumblr.com/*


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Mai 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> meine Mühle hat die erste ausgewachsene Tour hinter sich, mehr Details und Fotos hier:
> 
> *http://smple.tumblr.com/*




Schickes Rad, schicke Tour! 
Wie fährt sich der Midge mit den Rennhebeln? Kommst du gut an die Bremsen? Ich plane genau diese Lösung für mein Reiserad.


----------



## Legend (1. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, schicke Tour!
> Wie fährt sich der Midge mit den Rennhebeln? Kommst du gut an die Bremsen? Ich plane genau diese Lösung für mein Reiserad.



Wenn man nach etwas experementieren die richtige Position gefunden hat ist es absolut perfekt. Wenn ich im Drop bin brauche ich nur die Finger ausstrecken und bin an den Hebeln. Ergonomisch perfekt. Sprich du kannst mit dem wenigsten "Aufwand" übelste Kraft auf die Hebel bekommen. Fahre die meist Zeit mit nur einem Finger bremsend 

Und die Griffposition auf den Hebeln ist auch nicht verloren wie man manchmal liest. Man greift die Hebel halt seitlich von oben. Geht gut.

Habe genug Erfahrung mit normalen Rennlenkern und kann sagen, dass der Midge diese absolut sinnfrei erscheinen lässt. Ergonomischer, genau so viele Griffpositionen, mehr Hebel und dadurch mehr Kontrolle im Gelände und auch mehr Kontrolle über voll bepackten Lowrider usw ... 

Lass mich wissen, wenn du noch Infos brauchst.


Achja noch ganz wichtig: du musst den Lenker auf jeden Fall *höher bauen* als einen Rennradlenker!! Sprich du brauchst einen langen Gabelschaft mit vielen Spacern oder einen Vorbau mit irre steilem Winkel.


----------



## Steeldonkey (1. Mai 2014)

tolle tour, schickes rad! vor allem habe ich respekt davor, dass du mit einem Flite so lange im Sattel bleiben kannst..... ich würde meinen Ledersattel gegen nichts mehr tauschen!

das problem mit der kontrolle des rades mit rennlenker und lowridertaschen kenne ich nur zu gut..... wir haben anfang des monats auch eine tour von dresden über frankfurt/O, schwedt, stettin, ückermünde nach rostock gemacht. allerdings war mein rad etwas mehr beladen als deins. bei schnellerer fahrt fing das rad immer zu schlingern an... dann musste ich mit voller kraft den lenker packen und festhalten... mein rennlenker ist 440mm breit. für meine beschädigten nerven in der hand ist der zwar perfekt, aber zum fahren mit lowridertaschen eher weniger....

ich muss beizeiten auch mal ein Bild meines tourers hier reinstellen.

tolle arbeit!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Mai 2014)

@Steeldonkey: 440mm ist aber auch arg kurz. ich kann @Legend verstehen. fahre den midge mit zollklemmung am singlespeedrennrad und liebe ihn, er fühlt sich gut an, ist breit, und man hat einige griffmöglichkeiten, nebenbei ist er noch lächerlich günstig.

Deswegen soll er auch das Reiserad schmücken.


----------



## Legend (1. Mai 2014)

go for it 

@Steeldonkey : Naja probiere doch mal den Midge aus, wie @rad_fan bereits sagte, kostet der ja praktisch nix. Und der Versand aus GB ist auch unproblematisch. Dazu hat on-one eine geilen Shop mit super Preisen. Bestelle dort zB Rennrad-Capies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo, dem letzten Käufer ist das Rad leider zu klein. Ich hätte ein sehr gut erhaltenes Panasonic Trekkingrad. Ist von 1992. Ausstattung Shimano Deore XT (Schalt+Bremshebel -Plus Variante selten,  soviel ich weiss auch die Pedale) und restliche Teile Shimano Deore DX. Hatte vor das Rad komplett neu aufzubauen. Aber leider fehlt mir derzeit die Zeit und der Platz. Desweiteren steht noch ein anderes Rad fast schon vor der Tür. Wie ihr den Fotos nach erkennen könnt, wurde es nicht extrem gefahren. Kilometerleistung laut Verkäufer deutlich unter 1000 KM. Kettenblätter, Ritzel (soviel ich weiss auch die Bremsklötze) ist alles noch orginal. Die Marathon Reifen sind wegen des Alters getauscht worden und die Kette ebenso. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach. Ein wirklich tolles Rad. Die Fotos sind noch vom Kauf. Normalerweise würde ich hier kein Rad zum Verkauf einstellen. Aber bei so vielen Trekking und Reiseradfahrern hier, finde ich hier wohl eher jemanden der solch ein Rad sucht. Das Rad steht derzeit nicht bei mir, sondern in Dresden.

Gruß Thomas
Anhang anzeigen 277905 Anhang anzeigen 277906 Anhang anzeigen 277908 Anhang anzeigen 277909 Anhang anzeigen 277910 Anhang anzeigen 277911 Anhang anzeigen 277912 Anhang anzeigen 277914 Anhang anzeigen 277915

Da ich selber recht viel dafür bezahlt habe, sage ich mal 320 Euro. Der Rahmen ist "Made in Japan".Habe das Rad an einen Forumskollegen nach Dresden geschickt. Trotz der 54er Rahmenhöhe ist dem Kollegen der Rahmen leider zu klein. Zustand des Rades ist wie auf den Fotos. Laufräder wurden nochmals nachzentriert. Absolut top! Unter dem Tretlager ist leider ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler: eine behandelte Roststelle. Ich habe im Internet etwas recherchiert. Kommt bei Panasonic Rädern gerne mal vor. Da der komplette Bereich im Tretlager nur schwarz glänzend lackiert ist, würde sich dieser Bereich sehr gut ausbessern lassen. Gleiche Rahmen in deutlich schlechterem Zustand gehen schon zwischen 250 und 380 Euro bei Ebay Deutschland weg. Alle mit dem Tange Infinity Rohrsatz.


----------



## Legend (2. Mai 2014)

@Steeldonkey : ich habe gerade gesehen du bist auch aus Dresden? Falls du mich in der Stadt, Heide oder sonstwas mal mit dem Surly siehst und den Midge testen willst brüllste einfach mal 
Oder wenn es dir wirklich wichtig ist kann man sich auch mal auf einen Kaffee treffen.
Grüße


----------



## Steeldonkey (2. Mai 2014)

Legend schrieb:


> @Steeldonkey : ich habe gerade gesehen du bist auch aus Dresden? Falls du mich in der Stadt, Heide oder sonstwas mal mit dem Surly siehst und den Midge testen willst brüllste einfach mal
> Oder wenn es dir wirklich wichtig ist kann man sich auch mal auf einen Kaffee treffen.
> Grüße



danke für das angebot . ich sehe grad, dass der midge z.Z. für knapp 15 Pfund über die theke geht ;D..... on- one ist aber auch immer fies mit den price-drops... hab zu weihnachten schon beim kaffenback zugeschlagen, weils den für 165€ gab...


----------



## Legend (2. Mai 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> danke für das angebot . ich sehe grad, dass der midge z.Z. für knapp 15 Pfund über die theke geht ;D..... on- one ist aber auch immer fies mit den price-drops... hab zu weihnachten schon beim kaffenback zugeschlagen, weils den für 165€ gab...



ach ein kaffenback hast du auch? Habe gerade einen für meine Freundin aufgebaut. Also falls du mal einen schwarzen mit Hope geklackere durch Dresden rollern siehst weißte' Bescheid 
klein ist die Welt manchmal


----------



## Steeldonkey (2. Mai 2014)

ja, hab meins schon ca. 2000km bewegt und bin immernoch nicht dazu gekommen hier mal ein bild reinzustellen. aber erst muss ich noch die bremsscheiben wechseln. die 160mm ice-tech scheiben von shimano haben so eine bescheidene selbsreinigungseingenschaft, dass ich wieder auf 185mm G3CL scheiben von Avid wechsle....


----------



## Velociped (4. Mai 2014)

Meine Loreley-Rad (ich weiß nicht, was soll es bedeuten ... ).


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Mai 2014)

Wer hat dir das damals verkauft? Wahrscheinlich ein Blinder. Der Rahmen ist dir viel zu klein, der Spacerturm spricht eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Hrabnar (4. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wer hat dir das damals verkauft? Wahrscheinlich ein Blinder. Der Rahmen ist dir viel zu klein, der Spacerturm spricht eine deutliche Sprache.


Zum sportlich fahren als MTB taugt die Größe scho...wenn auch grenzwertig...
Als "Trekkingrad", mit Ambitionen Schläge direkt ins Rückrad einzuleiten...naja, bleibt halt nur Spacerturm :-o


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Mai 2014)

Naja, man sagt ja fürs sportliche Fahren 1 Rahmennummer kleiner, aber das hier ist wie mit dem Smart zu Ikea und Küche im SB kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (4. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wer hat dir das damals verkauft? Wahrscheinlich ein Blinder. Der Rahmen ist dir viel zu klein, der Spacerturm spricht eine deutliche Sprache.



Nicht unbedingt, das ist doch ein Fully, die Teile wählt man doch ziemlich klein. Hier wurde einfach eine komplett andere Einsatzart, als ursprünglich gedacht, durch Umbau ermöglicht.

Für mich sieht es nach nem bequemen Teil für fiese Strecken aus...und es hat was!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Drood (4. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Naja, man sagt ja fürs sportliche Fahren 1 Rahmennummer kleiner, aber das hier ist wie mit dem Smart zu Ikea und Küche im SB kaufen.



Mein Lieber, ich hab nen Smart und ich sage dir - es hängt nicht am Smart, sondern ausschließlich an der Größe der Küche!!! Auf's Wesentliche beschränken und schon passt es rein 

LG Silke


----------



## Kordl (4. Mai 2014)

Velociped schrieb:


> Meine Loreley-Rad (ich weiß nicht, was soll es bedeuten ... ). Anhang anzeigen 290430



Kannst du mir mal bitte ein Bild machen von der vorderen Befestigung des Schutzblechs an der Gabelbrücke. 

Danke


----------



## Velociped (4. Mai 2014)

@ Kordl: 
Schwierig. Dazu müsste ich das Schutzblech komplett demontieren. 
Aber es ist ganz einfach. 
Ein Aluklötzchen so zurecht gefeilt, dass es die die Materialausnehmung des Gussteils passt, satt eingeharzt mit 2K-Kleber. 
In dem Klötzchen ist ein Gewinde M4. 
Dem Schutzblech habe ich den Haltewinkel amputiert und einen längeren verkehrt rum (von unten) wieder angenäht. 
Festschrauben, schon sitzt es. 
Und die Stabilität der Gabelbrücke bleibt intakt. 
Genauso habe ich es beim hinteren Schutzblech auch gemacht (wer will schon Löcher in seine tragenden Teile bohren?). 

Die Schutzblechstreben sind CFK-Stäbe, die mit Edelstahlköpfen verklebt sind. 
Vorne habe ich Schellen gedreht, die auf die Gabel geklemmt werden (mit Gummi drunter, auch induzierte Kerbwirkung ist Kerbwirkung) und hinten sind Augen aus Alu dran, die mit dem Schnellspanner festgehalten werden. 

Die Schutzbleche lassen sich so demontieren, dass man außer den eingeklebten Aluklötzchen in den Gussbrücken nichts sieht. 
Und um die zu sehen, muss man schon ins Rad reinkriechen.


----------



## Velociped (4. Mai 2014)

Ach übrigens, der Rahmen war ein günstige Gelegenheit. 
Ja, er ist eigentlich zu klein. 
Und überhaupt, ein Fully mit Schutzblechen, mit einer tonnenschweren Rohloff hinten drin, vorne ein Nabendynamo (auch eine halbe Tonne), von der alten Speckschwarte von Sattel nicht zu reden, ... 
Sowas ist selbstredend überhaupt nicht fahrtüchtig. 
Das weiß ich natürlich. 

Merkwürdig, es mach trotzdem Spaß. 

An dem Apparat stört mich eigentlich nur eins: 
Die Kette läuft im Freien, wird vom Vorderrad mit Dreck beworfen und ist alle paar Wochen fällig zur Generalreinigung. 
Und zweimal im Jahr ist sie so verschlissen, dass sie getauscht werden muss. 
Irgendwann baue ich da auch noch was, so ähnlich wie Katzbike es vorgemacht hat. 
Aber da muss ich noch fleißig konstruieren.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Mai 2014)

Du könntest einen Hebie Chainglider montieren, lässt das hintere Stück weg, dann werden 2/3 der Kette geschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (8. Mai 2014)

Velociped schrieb:


> @ Kordl:
> Schwierig. Dazu müsste ich das Schutzblech komplett demontieren.
> Aber es ist ganz einfach.
> Ein Aluklötzchen so zurecht gefeilt, dass es die die Materialausnehmung des Gussteils passt, satt eingeharzt mit 2K-Kleber.
> ...


Danke dir. 
Hab es kapiert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## Steeldonkey (12. Mai 2014)

Da mein Profifotograf grad nicht verfügbar ist, habe ich auf die schnelle mal ein paar Bilder geschossen.

Entschuldigt den Dreck.... aber das Rad wird nunmal bewegt!


----------



## buller (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Heute zeige ich euch mal mein neues "eins für alles"  Rad.

Nachdem mein Decathlon Bike wahrscheinlich entliehen und nicht zurück gebracht wurde(möge dem Dieb der Blitz beim schei#en erwischen),
hab ich mich zum selbstaufbau entschieden.

Vortrieb Trekking Rahmen, gemischt mit neu und Reste Teilen.
Erste Probefahrt ergab das des Radel schön schnell ist 

***Update***
Detailbilder in meiner Galerie


Gruß Daniel


----------



## nepo (20. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie hat es mir die Farbe gerade angetan. Sehr schick. So ganz allmählich kann ich mich auch mit dem Design der neuen SLX-Kurbel anfreunden. Obwohl ich mich bei meinem Umbau letzten Dezember trotzdem für die alte SLX (sogar noch 9-fach) entschieden habe.
Natürlich kommt jetzt gleich von allen Seiten Kritik an der Federgabel. (auch von mir )
Die Lösung mit der Lampenhalterung gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Kabelgedöns hast auch schön sauber aufgeräumt auch wenns a wengal gequetscht ausschaut. Lampe lässt es halt nicht anders zu oder?

Hausaufgabe: Detailbilder machen!  (Lampe/-nbefestigung, Nady, Bremshebel/Shifter, Gepäckträger; Bremsleitungen/Züge usw.)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Mai 2014)

Das Kaffenback ist die 90%- ige Erfüllung meiner tiefsten Reiserad- Wünsche!


----------



## Steeldonkey (23. Mai 2014)

nightride in DD






der Luxos U hält was er verspricht! ein wahnsinns Lichtkegel! wenn da nicht mein lowrider im weg wäre.... aber so geht nur die nahausleuchtung flöten...


----------



## kuwahara (23. Mai 2014)

mein neues Tourenrad/Reiserad: Besteht zu 90% aus vorhandenen Teilen, fährt sich überraschend gut und flott  auf Schotter wie auch auf Asphalt.  Demnächst gehts mit Anhänger ne Woche ins Elsass


----------



## Thias (23. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Meine aktuelle Bastelbude, die ich für 6 Euro bei der städtischen Fundradversteigerung gekauft und "etwas" umgebaut habe. 1991er Kuwahara Pacer.
Original sind Rahmen, Reifen, Gabel und Vorbau, sowie die Griffe 
Die XTR/XT/LX/Deore/Alivio 3x9 Schaltgruppe aus der Restekiste funktioniert tadellos. Bin gespannt, wie lange die SRAM-Kasette hält. Was noch fehlt, sind Schutzbleche. Die befinden sich gerade in Aufarbeitung, weil völlig verrostet.



Bin jetzt etwa 500 km mit dem Rad gefahren und ich liebe dieses alte Ding.

Grüsse
Matthias (der eigentlich bei den Classikern und Yountimern unterwegs ist, und dieses Unterforum gerade erst für sich entdeckt hat)

P.S.: @kuwahara Lustige Überschneidung, dein Nick, mein Rad und die das Geländer


----------



## rasumichin (23. Mai 2014)

einmal voll beladen bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2014)

2 wochen outback? ;-)

Hat bei Dir der topit auf anhieb gepasst? Mußte bei zwei gabeln am verbindungsstück zur gabelbohrung rumbiegen...


----------



## Steeldonkey (24. Mai 2014)

sieht eher mediterran aus!


----------



## kuwahara (24. Mai 2014)

was gibts denn für gute und halbwegs (30€) günstige Vorderrad-Gepäckträger die an der Gabelöse montiert werden können?


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2014)

Habe aktuell ebenfalls den racktime topit verbaut. War etwas fummelig. Meine 35 euro. Bis 10kg. Passen auch tauschen dran.


----------



## rasumichin (24. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 2 wochen outback? ;-)
> 
> Hat bei Dir der topit auf anhieb gepasst? Mußte bei zwei gabeln am verbindungsstück zur gabelbohrung rumbiegen...



14 Tage von Bukarest nach istanbul und ein paar Tage in Istanbul selbst, das Photo ist in einer alten Roemerstadt (Nikopolis ad Istrum) in der Naehe von Veliko Tarnovo entstanden. 


Der Topit hat schon gepasst, ein wenig aufbiegen musste ich ihn aber schon um ihn an der Gabel befestigt zu bekommen.


----------



## dunkelfalke (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2014)

Ist das dein eigenes? Passt perfekt zu deinem Avatarbildchen. Für meinen Geschmack hängt an dem Rad aber deutlich zu viel Zeug.


----------



## dunkelfalke (25. Mai 2014)

ja klar, selbst verbrochen.
ist eben mein arbeitspferd


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Mai 2014)

Was wiegt das Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 73169 (25. Mai 2014)

Gewicht ist egal. Angemessen gekleidet kann man mit dem Teil sowieso nur in Robocop-Montur fahren und die ist so schwer, dass es auf´s Rad auch nicht mehr ankommt


----------



## dunkelfalke (25. Mai 2014)

Ist nicht soooo schwer. So wie abgebildet mit Schloss und Werkzeug 15.5 kg. Für einen Citybike eigentlich ziemlich wenig.
Der Rahmen ist sehr leicht, die Gabel ist eine Magura Durin Race, die Bremse ist Brakeforce One, der Rest der Bauteile ist auch von der gehobenen Klasse. Nur die Reifen sind schwer - vorher hatte ich die leichten Marathon Supreme drauf.


----------



## Bener (25. Mai 2014)

Im ersten Moment mußte ich an Onkel Manuel denken...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Mai 2014)

Sieht aus wie das Giant Expediton von meinem Kollegen, vom Gewicht her ähnlich. 

Ich suche noch schöne Schutzbleche für 28" und 1.4er Reifen. Hab die Sks optisch über, auch das Kunststoff sagt mir nicht mehr zu. Habe Curana Clite entdeckt, allerdings ist mir das 1-Streben Design und der lange Schwinghebel suspekt.

Problem ist auch das mein Cross-Rahmen sehr klein und die Reifenfreiheit minimal ist. Morgen kann ich Fotos liefern. Reifentechnisch fahre ich zur Zeit einen Schwalbe Marathon, schiele aber auf schicke Slicks. Hat jemand Tips?


----------



## halbes_broetche (25. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie das Giant Expediton von meinem Kollegen, vom Gewicht her ähnlich.
> 
> Ich suche noch schöne Schutzbleche für 28" und 1.4er Reifen. Hab die Sks optisch über, auch das Kunststoff sagt mir nicht mehr zu. Habe Curana Clite entdeckt, allerdings ist mir das 1-Streben Design und der lange Schwinghebel suspekt.
> 
> Problem ist auch das mein Cross-Rahmen sehr klein und die Reifenfreiheit minimal ist. Morgen kann ich Fotos liefern. Reifentechnisch fahre ich zur Zeit einen Schwalbe Marathon, schiele aber auf schicke Slicks. Hat jemand Tips?



Conti Grand Prix 4Season, gibt es in 23,25 und 28mm --> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Reifen-Sc...ental-Grand-Prix-4-Season-Faltreifen-622.html


----------



## Steeldonkey (26. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich suche noch schöne Schutzbleche für 28" und 1.4er Reifen. Hab die Sks optisch über, auch das Kunststoff sagt mir nicht mehr zu. Habe Curana Clite entdeckt, allerdings ist mir das 1-Streben Design und der lange Schwinghebel suspekt.



die curana clite sehen zwar hübsch aus, bringen aber funktionell gar nichts! durch das flache design spritzt das wasser und der dreck zu allen seiten raus. am ende haste zwar keinen nassen po, dafür nasse und dreckige schuhe und beine/hose. und mit nassen füßen fährt es sich wirklich nicht toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisprinzessin (26. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich suche noch schöne Schutzbleche für 28" und 1.4er Reifen. Hab die Sks optisch über, auch das Kunststoff sagt mir nicht mehr zu. Habe Curana Clite entdeckt, allerdings ist mir das 1-Streben Design und der lange Schwinghebel suspekt.


Falls es für dein Kaffeeback ist, da ist echt "nicht viel" bzw fast kein Platz. Ich persönlich finde, daß nur ein Schutzblech ein Rad nicht verunstaltet. Und das auch nur, wenn man das ganze Rad dazu kauft. Specialized Source. Sind super schick und stabil. Kann man wohl auch einzeln bestellen, aber hinten ist wohl schon eine Bohrung für die integrierte Gepäckträgerabstützung drin. Wäre m.E. eine Option, wenn man hinten eh einen Gepäckträger haben will.

In die Curana kann man wohl auch eine 2. Strebe einsetzen, aber das Profil ist ... naja. Und mit SKS hab ich gerade das an sich hübsche Rad vom Töchterchen verschandelt  Und wenn SKS, dann kann man auch gleich Longboards nehmen, sonst spritzt vorne noch zu viel rum.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Mai 2014)

Ja, soll fürs Kaffenback sein. Schon traurig das es für jedes Problemchen die passende Lösung gibt, aber  formschöne Schutzbleche gibts nicht. @Drood hat mir Gilles Berthoud empfohlen, aber die bekomm ich maßtechnisch vermutlich nicht ans Rad. Auf eine Klassikseite bin ich noch auf Honjo-Bleche im schicken Retrolook gestoßen, aber finde noch keine Preise.


----------



## Drood (27. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ja, soll fürs Kaffenback sein. Schon traurig das es für jedes Problemchen die passende Lösung gibt, aber  formschöne Schutzbleche gibts nicht. @Drood hat mir Gilles Berthoud empfohlen, aber die bekomm ich maßtechnisch vermutlich nicht ans Rad. Auf eine Klassikseite bin ich noch auf Honjo-Bleche im schicken Retrolook gefunden, aber noch keine Preise.



Bei den Honjo's gibt es ja auch die gehämmerten - die haben mir erst auf den zweiten Blick gefallen, dann aber richtig. Die hier http://www.radsonne.com/index.php/fahrraeder/stahlrenner/item/65-bella-ciao-ingenere haben nicht nur ne nette Seite, sondern auch Honjo's, vielleicht kannst du da was zum Preis erfahren?

LG Silke


----------



## ossifreak (28. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Einige werden es schon kennen, mein PX Kaffenback "Reiserad". Als Packlösung kommt noch eine große Satteltasche sowie eine Lenkerrolle zum Einsatz. Ich möchte auf Leichtgepäck setzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht super aus


----------



## rmvertex (30. Mai 2014)

Find ich auch .
Was ist denn das für ein Lenker? Sieht richtig bequem aus.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Mai 2014)

Der Lenker ist ein FSA Metropolis und steht seit heute im Bikemarkt. 

Bequem ist er, nur in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Oberrohr ist die Sitzposition nicht gut.


----------



## Racemat (31. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein Alleskönner nach update. Getauscht wurde der Vorbau von 90mm auf 100mm, verbesserte Kabelführung, XT-Parallelogramm Bremsen statt HS-11 und ein Surly 39t Stahlkettenblatt. Der Fizik war nur testweise für das Foto drauf, der aktuelle Sattel (noch nicht im Foto) ist nun ein Brooks B-17.









Grüße
Racemat


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Mai 2014)

Gut schaut er aus! Was ist das für ne Kurbel?


----------



## µ_d (31. Mai 2014)

Sehr schick. Was ist das für ein Rahmen und Gabel?


----------



## Racemat (31. Mai 2014)

Hey Danke!

Der Rahmen ist ein Chaka Pele (Jetzt Poison), war damals einer der günstigsten Rahmen mit Rohloff Aufnahme. Die Gabel ist eine Surly BigDummy. Der Rahmen ist nicht besonders steif, reicht aber vollkommen aus und ermöglicht eine für Rohloff und Lichtkabel fast optimale Kabelführung.
Die Kurbel ist eine XT FC-M730 vierkant. Ich hätte zwar lieber eine Hollowtech II gehabt wegen der Lager, allerdings schlagen sich die günstigen Shimano vierkant Innenlager super was Haltbarkeit angeht. Optisch passt die Kurbel auch besser als die neueren, wie ich finde.

Grüße
Racemat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Legend (8. Juni 2014)

endlich mal ordentliche Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:














Wen es interessiert ... Fotos sind Scans von AGFA Precisa 100, geschossen mit einer Konica Hexar AF


----------



## Steeldonkey (8. Juni 2014)

chic, chic! ich verstehe nur nicht, warum surly so kurze steuerrohre baut... ist ja leider bei dem pugsley auch so..


----------



## Legend (8. Juni 2014)

jo aber glaub' mir, in real life fällt das wesentlich weniger auf, erst recht, wenn der Fahrer drauf sitzt.


----------



## MucPaul (10. Juni 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> die curana clite sehen zwar hübsch aus, bringen aber funktionell gar nichts! durch das flache design spritzt das wasser und der dreck zu allen seiten raus. am ende haste zwar keinen nassen po, dafür nasse und dreckige schuhe und beine/hose. und mit nassen füßen fährt es sich wirklich nicht toll!



Tja, das habe ich dieses Wochenende auch erfahren müssen. Zwar kein Spritzwasser, aber feuchter Staub. Die Seitentaschen waren völlig zu, genauso wie meine Füße. Der Dreck fliegt seitlich raus, weil die Curana flach sind. 
Sind halt Designer Schutzbleche. Und Design sieht in der Vitrine am besten aus.


----------



## MucPaul (10. Juni 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Falls es für dein Kaffeeback ist, da ist echt "nicht viel" bzw fast kein Platz. Ich persönlich finde, daß nur ein Schutzblech ein Rad nicht verunstaltet. Und das auch nur, wenn man das ganze Rad dazu kauft. Specialized Source. Sind super schick und stabil. Kann man wohl auch einzeln bestellen, aber hinten ist wohl schon eine Bohrung für die integrierte Gepäckträgerabstützung drin. Wäre m.E. eine Option, wenn man hinten eh einen Gepäckträger haben will.
> 
> In die Curana kann man wohl auch eine 2. Strebe einsetzen, aber das Profil ist ... naja. Und mit SKS hab ich gerade das an sich hübsche Rad vom Töchterchen verschandelt  Und wenn SKS, dann kann man auch gleich Longboards nehmen, sonst spritzt vorne noch zu viel rum.



Curana habe ich an meinem Diamant. Sehen gut aus, aber haben 3 Schwächen:
1.) klappern. Ich habe mein Ringseilschloß zwischen Blech und Gepäckträger geklemmt, mit Spanner ist nun Ruhe. :/
2.) Sind aus Alu. Das Ringseilschloß hat sich sofort durch den Lack ins Alu gefressen. Doof! 
3.) Die Curana sind flach. Der Dreck fliegt seitlich raus und versifft alles, vor allem bei Seitenwind. Ganz doof!! 

Ich liebäugle mit dem Source 11. Aber für das Geld kriege ich fast schon eine gebrauchte 4500 Kawasaki. Die Speci Leute spinnen mittlerweile völlig mit ihren Preisen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (11. Juni 2014)

also ich finde die sks longboard können sich schon sehen lassen. ich habe mir hier z.b. aus zwei HR schutzblechen ein set gebastelt. meine lampe ist vorne immer vollgesifft, also musste das schutzblech dort etwas länger sein. besonders die farbe ist chic.


----------



## eisprinzessin (11. Juni 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle mit dem Source 11. Aber für das Geld kriege ich fast schon eine gebrauchte 4500 Kawasaki. Die Speci Leute spinnen mittlerweile völlig mit ihren Preisen.


Das Problem mit den Sourcen ist, die sind eigentlich zu schick zu einsauen  Und eher für gelegentliche Feuchtigkeit, als für richtig viel Dreck. Ich hatte zwischen Comp und Expert entschieden, weil ich gute 'ne Schaltung wollte, gutes Licht und Schutzbleche ohne zu basteln. Das 11 ist schon etwas teuer, ganz zu schweigen von den hübschen in Orange, mit 2-Gang Automatik. Gibts aber wohl dieses Modelljahr nicht mehr.


----------



## eisprinzessin (11. Juni 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> habe mir hier z.b. aus zwei HR schutzblechen ein set gebastelt


Das war die wichtige Info, danke


----------



## MucPaul (11. Juni 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Sourcen ist, die sind eigentlich zu schick zu einsauen  Und eher für gelegentliche Feuchtigkeit, als für richtig viel Dreck. Ich hatte zwischen Comp und Expert entschieden, weil ich gute 'ne Schaltung wollte, gutes Licht und Schutzbleche ohne zu basteln. Das 11 ist schon etwas teuer, ganz zu schweigen von den hübschen in Orange, mit 2-Gang Automatik. Gibts aber wohl dieses Modelljahr nicht mehr.



Ja, das mit den Farben ist leider schade. So ein hübsches Orange Metallic hat schon was. Im Laden um die Ecke steht ein Lamborghini in genau der Farbe. Allerdings ist das auch eine "laute Farbe".
Beim Lamborghini heisst das: "Schau mich sofort an!"
Beim Radl heisst das: "Nimm mich sofort mit!"

Deshalb habe ich nun ein unauffälliges Rad in etwas trostlosen Farben.
Ich sehe es aber positiv, wie... "Ein lebhaftes Mausgrau, kombiniert mit einem ruhigen Betongrau!" (Loriot).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisprinzessin (11. Juni 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den Farben ist leider schade. So ein hübsches Orange Metallic hat schon was. Im Laden um die Ecke steht ein Lamborghini in genau der Farbe. Allerdings ist das auch eine "laute Farbe".
> Beim Lamborghini heisst das: Schau mich sofort an!
> Beim Radl heisst das: "Nimm mich sofort mit!"
> 
> ...



Bevor ich das Source gekauft hatte, stand schon der Kartaga Rahmen in RH60 bei mir rum, soll auch ein total schickes, aber total unauffälliges Alltagsrad werden - und hat RAL 7016 metallic bekommen  Ok, ist weder Betongrau, noch Mausgrau... Wartet geduldig auf den Aufbau.

Das erwähnte Speci war eher Mausgrau, aber mit ordentlich Orange, guckst Du hier.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2013/limited-edition/source-se

Was mir noch zu den Preisen eingefallen ist, verglichen mit den anderen Herstellern waren die Source tatsächlich PREISWERT. Und ich hab wirklich viel von VSF, Wanderer, Diamant, Bergamont und Cannondale verglichen und gefahren. Irgendwas war immer, zb. die total weichen Diamant-Rahmen, wenn man feste reintritt, schleift sofort die Kette am Umwerfer. Teures dünnes Blech von Cannondale, hust, aber gute Geometrie.... Entweder häs... SKS oder schlabberige Curana Bleche. Hatte ich mir alles anders vorgestellt.

Die Specialized sind steif, gut durchdacht und verarbeitet, und die Komponenten funktionieren bis jetzt ganz normal. Ich hab ein Comp, Frau ein Sport, weil's bequemer ist, und selbst die billigere Shimano-Schaltung (Alivio oder so) am Sport funktioniert problemlos, auch die "billigen" Komponenten sind nicht mehr so klapperig wie früher.

Das Source 11 hätte aber auch wieder Carbon Drive


----------



## MucPaul (12. Juni 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Bevor ich das Source gekauft hatte, stand schon der Kartaga Rahmen in RH60 bei mir rum, soll auch ein total schickes, aber total unauffälliges Alltagsrad werden - und hat RAL 7016 metallic bekommen  Ok, ist weder Betongrau, noch Mausgrau... Wartet geduldig auf den Aufbau.
> 
> Das erwähnte Speci war eher Mausgrau, aber mit ordentlich Orange, guckst Du hier.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2013/limited-edition/source-se
> ...



Ich habe das Diamant 247 Deluxe, welches es nur sehr kurze Zeit mal gab. Alles, was Luxus war, ist da dran, also Supernova Flutlicht, Magura Hydraulikbremsen, gates Carbon, Nexus 8 Premium. Wegen des Carbon Drives ist der Rahmen super extra-steif. Auch mit viel Gerümpel in den hinteren Ortliebtaschen fährt das Rad einwandfrei gerade aus. Ich habe es etwas umgebaut und auf der Straße fährt es sich nun wie ein Rennrad. 

Leider gefallen mir die Speci Source noch besser (von den Farben her). Aber EUR 1990,- für das Source 11 sind mir einfach etwas zu viel, vor allem weil man noch einen gescheiten Gepäckträger dran bauen muss.


----------



## eisprinzessin (12. Juni 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe das Diamant 247 Deluxe


Ja, da saß ich auch drauf. Fuhr sich ganz angenehm. Sieht auch irgendwie cool aus. Leider hatte das 247 damals Rollenbremsen und kein Licht... Das aktuelle hätte ich wohl genommen, aber dann hätte ich was verpasst


----------



## MucPaul (12. Juni 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Ja, da saß ich auch drauf. Fuhr sich ganz angenehm. Sieht auch irgendwie cool aus. Leider hatte das 247 damals Rollenbremsen und kein Licht... Das aktuelle hätte ich wohl genommen, aber dann hätte ich was verpasst



Meins kam mit Magura HS33 Hydraulikbremsen.
Rollenbremsen gibt es doch nur auf den Tretrollern der Kids, zu mehr taugen die doch nix... ROFL


----------



## DonUschi (17. Juni 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Moin!
> Meine aktuelle Bastelbude, die ich für 6 Euro bei der städtischen Fundradversteigerung gekauft und "etwas" umgebaut habe. 1991er Kuwahara Pacer.
> Original sind Rahmen, Reifen, Gabel und Vorbau, sowie die Griffe
> Die XTR/XT/LX/Deore/Alivio 3x9 Schaltgruppe aus der Restekiste funktioniert tadellos. Bin gespannt, wie lange die SRAM-Kasette hält. Was noch fehlt, sind Schutzbleche. Die befinden sich gerade in Aufarbeitung, weil völlig verrostet.
> ...



Scheint nicht das letzte zu sein. Hab es quasi optisch identisch auf meinem letzten  Borkum Urlaub an der Hauptpromenade lehnen sehen. =) Der Rahmen ist mir nach deinen Fotos hier im Forum sofort ins Auge gesprungen. ^^


----------



## Hrabnar (19. Juni 2014)

Stadtrat-Mod für mein Lieblingsweib...sorry, erstmal nur ein Handybild.
Richtige Pics wenn meins dann auch mal soweit ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2014)

Gebäckträger wäre noch gut. Federgabel federt? Oder ist nur schwer?


----------



## Hrabnar (19. Juni 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gebäckträger wäre noch gut. Federgabel federt? Oder ist nur schwer?


Träger braucht's net momentan (wenn er mal notwendig werden sollte, kann ich ja immo noch aktiv werden), Gabel tut noch und hat aktuell auch noch kein erhöhtes Spiel...


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein KM.





Ampel


----------



## nepo (23. Juni 2014)

Schick. Aber zwei Dinge fallen auf. Für das vordere Schutzblech könntest du dir noch was überlegen. Ich habe das mit einem Stück lochblech gelöst. Der Gepäckträger kommt arg hoch. Sind unten keine passenden Ösen? Vom optischen abgesehen, dürfte der Platz für den Kindersitz recht eng werden bzw dürfte der bei jedem Absatz aufsetzen oder?
Hast ja den Halter schon maximal weit oben angebracht. Dürfte es extrem kippelig machen?


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. Juni 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Schick. Aber zwei Dinge fallen auf. Für das vordere Schutzblech könntest du dir noch was überlegen. Ich habe das mit einem Stück lochblech gelöst. Der Gepäckträger kommt arg hoch. Sind unten keine passenden Ösen? Vom optischen abgesehen, dürfte der Platz für den Kindersitz recht eng werden bzw dürfte der bei jedem Absatz aufsetzen oder?
> Hast ja den Halter schon maximal weit oben angebracht. Dürfte es extrem kippelig machen?


 
Hi,
danke für die Rückmeldung. Das mit den Schutzblech ist mir noch nicht negativ aufgefallen, aber es geht schöner, ich weiss
Die Ösen für den Gepäckträger sind sehr weit oben und dadurch baut der Träger hoch. Bei meiner Schuhgöße 48 ist das aber nicht von Nachteil, da ich sonst wahrscheinlich immer an der Tasche streifen würde. Der Kindersitz wurde bisher nur montiert und noch nicht gefahren, aber da sind locker 5cm zwischen Träger und Sitz. Mal schauen, wie der Praxistest verläuft.

Ampel


----------



## nepo (24. Juni 2014)

Dass da noch locker 5 cm Platz sind, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Ich habe das Problem bei dem Cityrad, das ich meiner Freundin heuer gekauft habe. Die Sitze schwingen. Ist auch so gewollt, dass die Kleinen nicht alle Schläge von der Straße direkt ins Kreuz bekommen. Wenn jetzt zu wenig Platz zum Gepäckträger ist, schlägt er da jedes Mal auf. So auch bei dem Cityrad (Größe 45 oder so). Bei dem muss man halt darauf achten, gaaaaaaanz langsam über Absätze, Bordsteine usw. zu fahren. Die Kleine findet das aber lustig und hoppelt in ihrem Sitz rum, damit er aufschlägt...

Ich kann mich gerade dunkel erinnern, dass mal jemand nach einem Gepäckträger gesucht hat, der die hohen Ösen ausgleicht. Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob es um das KM ging.

Bedenke auch eins: Wenn der Römer drauf ist, kannst du die Taschen nicht mehr einhängen. Rucksack ist auch nicht, weil der sonst deinem Kind im Gesicht hängt. Deswegen benutzen die meisten parallel zum Kindersitz einen Lowrider Gepäckträger vorne.

Da schlägt´s bei jeder Minibodenwelle auf:





Da kann ich nen Randstein mit runter brettern:


----------



## qwert (24. Juni 2014)

Mein Langstreckenrad womit ich zur Arbeit fahre (60 Km Hin- u. Rückfahrt) :
(Im Winter fotografiert, daher mit Spikereifen)


----------



## Hrabnar (25. Juni 2014)

Ick habe ferdisch...


----------



## ONE78 (25. Juni 2014)

komisches cockpit, aber wenns passt...
schöne hs66!


----------



## Hrabnar (25. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> komisches cockpit, aber wenns passt...
> schöne hs66!


HS77 ;-)
Lenkerhöhe experimentier ich noch...ist das Kinderhängerzuggefährt was ich besitze...
Vorher nur Fixed im Alltag gefahren...alles wird anders mit Kids


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> HS77 ;-)


upps


> ...alles wird anders mit Kids


oh ja, manches sogar besser


----------



## Hrabnar (26. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> upps
> 
> oh ja, manches sogar besser


Hab heut übrigens den Vorbau getauscht nach der 1. Ausfahrt...ging gar nicht ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2014)

wenns schone sch*** aussieht, kann das ja auch nichts taugen , alte forenregel!

so ist schon viiieeeelllll besser!


----------



## Hrabnar (26. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wenns schone sch*** aussieht, kann das ja auch nichts taugen , alte forenregel!
> 
> so ist schon viiieeeelllll besser!


Danke für die Abnahme :-D :-D :-D 
:-h


----------



## Steeldonkey (26. Juni 2014)

wie hast du das mit der hydraulischen ansteuerung zur Magura gemacht? oder übersehe ich auf den bildern ein detail?

ach ja und:

was ist das für ein nabendynamo? Supernova oder SON?

ich suche nämlich einen nabendynamo, der bei schneller fahrt wenig bremst, aber dennoch auch bei reisegeschwindigkeit wirklich effektiv strom erzeugt.

mein LX Dynamo (dh-3n72) ist zwar recht gut, vibriert aber bei schnelleren geschwindigkeiten sehr stark und bremst. ab 35km/h wirds richtig schlimm!


----------



## Hrabnar (26. Juni 2014)

Sind alte HS77 Bremshebel...die Lagen schon 6-7Jahre bei mir rum...der Plan war ursprünglich, sie auf 'nen Singlespeed Crosser zu verpflanzen...that's life ;-)

Dynamo ist ein Shutter Precesion, siehe hier
http://www.sp-dynamo.com/8seriesdynamo hub.html

Dem is Worscht ob ich allein unterwegs bin (auch mit 40+), oder mit paar'n 20 den Kinderhänger ziehe...
Für alle die's interessiert...Sram 10x-Lenkerendschalter funzt super mit X9 TypeII ;-)


----------



## a-rs (26. Juni 2014)

Hs77 war Rennlenker und Rennradbremse (befestigt mit eIner zentralen Schraube)
Hs66 waren Rennbremshebel mit Bremsen für Canti Sockel.

Die Bremshebel gab es mit und ohne HS77 Aufdruck.

Gruss
Ars


----------



## Steeldonkey (26. Juni 2014)

wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas schon länger gibt!

ich habe zur zeit zwar eine gute lösung von TRP (HY/RD), bin damit aber nicht vollends zufrieden.

erst werde ich größere scheiben probieren und noch etwas feintuning vornehmen.

wenn mir die bremskraft dann immernoch nicht reicht, wollte ich die TRP Hylex Hebel eventuell mit den vierkolben-sätteln von TRP (Quadium SL) kombinieren, oder sogar saintsättel dranfummeln!

da ich nie mehr felgenbremsen fahren werde, aber auf einen rennbügel nicht verzichten kann, bin ich aktuell noch beim problemlösungsprozess. die TRP HY/RD sind eine tolle Lösung, reichen aber leider für ein Tourenrad nicht aus... in der Stadt sind sie allerdings bombe!


----------



## a-rs (26. Juni 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas schon länger gibt!


Gab wohl eher. 

Leider gibt es die Griffe neu nicht mehr und gute Griffe gehen bei ebay für ca. 70 EUR pro Stück übern Tresen.

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (26. Juni 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Gab wohl eher.
> 
> Leider gibt es die Griffe neu nicht mehr und gute Griffe gehen bei ebay für ca. 70 EUR pro Stück übern Tresen.
> 
> ars


Die Letzten paar Hebel gingen an Velotraum...die sie, wie ich, mit HS11/33 Nehmern kombiniert, an ihre Reiseräder verbaut haben.
Aus dem Bestand sind auch meine noch...


----------



## ONE78 (27. Juni 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Hs77 war Rennlenker und Rennradbremse (befestigt mit eIner zentralen Schraube)
> Hs66 waren Rennbremshebel mit Bremsen für Canti Sockel.
> 
> Die Bremshebel gab es mit und ohne HS77 Aufdruck.
> ...



na dann war ich ja doch garnicht soweit daneben mit meiner hs66


----------



## Drood (27. Juni 2014)

....wie immer fast fertig 



Gruß Silke


----------



## zaskar62 (27. Juni 2014)

Laxamento schrieb:


> Mein Salsa Fargo, ich hoffe hier gut aufgehoben, als Mischling aus Randonneur und MTB





Drood schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut - und hat den Sattel meiner Träume! Bist du zufrieden mit dem Cambium?
> 
> Gruß Silke


Was ist denn das für´n Lenkerband ? Cinelli Imperial...?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MucPaul (4. Juli 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Dass da noch locker 5 cm Platz sind, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Ich habe das Problem bei dem Cityrad, das ich meiner Freundin heuer gekauft habe. Die Sitze schwingen. Ist auch so gewollt, dass die Kleinen nicht alle Schläge von der Straße direkt ins Kreuz bekommen. Wenn jetzt zu wenig Platz zum Gepäckträger ist, schlägt er da jedes Mal auf. So auch bei dem Cityrad (Größe 45 oder so). Bei dem muss man halt darauf achten, gaaaaaaanz langsam über Absätze, Bordsteine usw. zu fahren. Die Kleine findet das aber lustig und hoppelt in ihrem Sitz rum, damit er aufschlägt...
> 
> Ich kann mich gerade dunkel erinnern, dass mal jemand nach einem Gepäckträger gesucht hat, der die hohen Ösen ausgleicht. Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob es um das KM ging.
> 
> ...



Wieso nimmst Du nicht einfach einen größeren Chariot für 2 Kids und das Problem mit dem Römersitz ist passé.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Juli 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> was ist das für ein nabendynamo? Supernova oder SON?
> 
> ich suche nämlich einen nabendynamo, der bei schneller fahrt wenig bremst, aber dennoch auch bei reisegeschwindigkeit wirklich effektiv strom erzeugt.
> 
> mein LX Dynamo (dh-3n72) ist zwar recht gut, vibriert aber bei schnelleren geschwindigkeiten sehr stark und bremst. ab 35km/h wirds richtig schlimm!



Das ist jetzt aber komisch, denn bei meinem 3N72 habe ich das Problem gar nicht. Der läuft seidenweich und bremst nicht. Vielleicht hat Deine Elektronik bei 35 km/h eine schlecht designte Kurzschlussschaltung über die Zener-Diode, damit die Spannung bei 6V bleibt?
Ich habe den Supernova Scheinwerfer vorne/hinten und merke kaum, ob das Licht an ist oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (4. Juli 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst Du nicht einfach einen größeren Chariot für 2 Kids und das Problem mit dem Römersitz ist passé.



Damit wollte ich nur meine Zweifel begründen.

Du hast keine Kinder und Mietwohnung oder?

Wir haben nur ein Kind. Manchmal ist aber das eine, manchmal das andere praktischer. Der Hänger ist oft zu klobig bzw. zu umständlich.
Wenn du schnell mal wohin musst, dauert es oft viel zu lange, bis der einsatzbereit ist. Dann schnell das Radl mit dem Sitz ausm Keller holen und los gehts... Das kannst zur Not auch mit Kind auf dem Arm machen.

Wenn ich mit der Kleinen einen Ausflug mache, nehme ich gerne mal beides mit. Damit sie den Spaß nicht verliert, lass ich ihr dann unterwegs die Entscheidung ob sie jetzt in den Sitz oder den Hänger will. (deshalb ist auf dem Bild beides zu sehen)

Der 2er Cougar hat übrigens einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Zusammengebaut ist er breiter als deutsche Haustüren.
Man kriegt ihn also nur zusammengeklappt ins Haus.
Den 1er kann ich einfach im Treppenhaus stehen lassen, weil er so klein ist.
Bei dem 2er undenkbar.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Sitze fürs Oberrohr? Das hatte ich damals in Kindheitszeiten auf Fahrrad und Moped von meinem Vater. Finde diese Hänger auch zu klobig und zu teuer, und Römersitz zu unpraktisch (Kind hat den Arsch des Fahrers im Gesicht, man kann keinen Rucksack tragen etc...)

Da ist die Oberrohrgeschichte vielleicht garnicht schlecht?


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. Juli 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber komisch, denn bei meinem 3N72 habe ich das Problem gar nicht. Der läuft seidenweich und bremst nicht. Vielleicht hat Deine Elektronik bei 35 km/h eine schlecht designte Kurzschlussschaltung über die Zener-Diode, damit die Spannung bei 6V bleibt?
> Ich habe den Supernova Scheinwerfer vorne/hinten und merke kaum, ob das Licht an ist oder nicht.



danke für die Informationen.

ich habe vorn einen B&M Luxos U und hinten ein stinknormales trelock Trio Flat.

das ist jetzt das dritte beleuchtungssetup, das ich mit dem DH-3N72 fahre. bei allen hat sich der dynamo gleich verhalten.

aber ich muss mich korrigieren. bei 35km/h fangen die Vibrationen an. ab 40km/h nerven sie aber erst.
wie gesagt, der DH-3N72 ist gut, aber ich habe bezüglich hoher Geschwindigkeiten keine vergleichswerte, da andere Spitzenprodukte doch sehr teuer sind....
Preis-Leistung stimmt bei Shimano in dem Bereich auf jeden fall.

und wie oft fährt man schon lange Strecken 40km/h ;D


----------



## MucPaul (4. Juli 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch Sitze fürs Oberrohr? Das hatte ich damals in Kindheitszeiten auf Fahrrad und Moped von meinem Vater. Finde diese Hänger auch zu klobig und zu teuer, und Römersitz zu unpraktisch (Kind hat den Arsch des Fahrers im Gesicht, man kann keinen Rucksack tragen etc...)
> 
> Da ist die Oberrohrgeschichte vielleicht garnicht schlecht?



Ja, gibt es. Da gab es vor kurzem sogar eine Innovation. Gesehen hatte ich das mal auf youtube. Irgenwo her von Trekkingbike.com oder so. Vorne ist viel besser als hinten. Geht aber nur für kleine Kids.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Juli 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> danke für die Informationen.
> 
> ich habe vorn einen B&M Luxos U und hinten ein stinknormales trelock Trio Flat.
> 
> ...



@Steeldonkey:
Wenn er vibriert, ist da eine Unwucht drin. Wie gesagt, meiner läuft seidenweich. Du kannst das Rad ja mal auswuchten lassen und ein kleines Gewicht an eine Speiche hängen (z.b. Magnet von einem Tacho).
Ich denke aber, Dein Problem ist ein verrutschter Innenschlauch. Das mit dem Vibrieren hatte ich mal ganz furchtbar an einem Trekkingrad mit einem simplen 3N20, vor allem ab 35 km/h abwärts.
Später dann einen Platten und beim Öffnen des Reifens war der Innenschlauch an einer Stelle komplett zusammengeknüllt und das war die Unwucht.

Bremsen kann der aber nicht. Denn zwischen 20km/h und 30km/h sind nur 1W Unterschied, und den merkst Du niemals.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (5. Juli 2014)

@Hrabnar : Geiles Teil 
Generell, können hier die 1fach vorne-Besitzerwas zum Kettenverschleiß sagen? Ich halte es ja für ein Vorurteil, dass Schräglauf so sehr schaden würde (sieht man ja als MTBler sowieso so  ) Auf welchem Ritzel mit der Aflinekurbel hätte man eine "gerade" Kette?


----------



## Steeldonkey (5. Juli 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> @Hrabnar : Geiles Teil
> Generell, können hier die 1fach vorne-Besitzerwas zum Kettenverschleiß sagen? Ich halte es ja für ein Vorurteil, dass Schräglauf so sehr schaden würde (sieht man ja als MTBler sowieso so  ) Auf welchem Ritzel mit der Aflinekurbel hätte man eine "gerade" Kette?



wenn meine kettenblätter und die kassette bald runtergefahren sind, steige ich auch auf 1x10 oder 1x11 um. der schräglauf der kette ist generell nicht so schädlich. 
allerdings habe ich bedenken unter viel last. wenn man mit 20-35kg gepäck loszieht und dann im kleinsten gang einen heftigen anstieg zu bewältigen hat...
friseurfloskel incoming: versuch macht kluch 

zur alfine. ich glaube die kettenlinie der kurbel beläuft sich auf 47,5mm. bei einer 10-fach kassette also ca. der 5te oder 6te gang hinten


----------



## Hrabnar (5. Juli 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> @Hrabnar : Geiles Teil
> Generell, können hier die 1fach vorne-Besitzerwas zum Kettenverschleiß sagen? Ich halte es ja für ein Vorurteil, dass Schräglauf so sehr schaden würde (sieht man ja als MTBler sowieso so  ) Auf welchem Ritzel mit der Aflinekurbel hätte man eine "gerade" Kette?


Zum Verschleiß an dem Rad speziell kann ich noch nix sagen...ist ja erst 150km frisch 
Aber am MTB fahr' ich auch 1x10 und da ich die Kette eh pauschal nach 1.000km tausche, hatte ich bisher null Stress.
Warum sollte es beim Straßenrad anders sein.
Fahr das Rad mit 39Z vorn und 11-32 hinten, für Normalbetrieb völlig ausreichend, mit dem Kinderhänger gibt's Anstiege, die ich möglichst meide...werde wohl auf 11-36Z hinten umsteigen.
Kette läuft mittig über's 5. Ritzel von unten...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (5. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Angaben 
Ich überlege nämlich einen Trekker für meine Studienstadt aufzubauen, da sich etwas wesentlich sinnvoller als von der Stange ausgestattetes mit Teilen von CNC und einem Rahmen aus der Bucht ("Schnergy" verkauft Raleigh-Rahmen poliert für 80€; wie am Rushour 1-3) für unter 600€ zusammenstellen lässt. Vielleicht hat hier jemand so einen


----------



## MucPaul (6. Juli 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> @Hrabnar : Geiles Teil
> Generell, können hier die 1fach vorne-Besitzerwas zum Kettenverschleiß sagen? Ich halte es ja für ein Vorurteil, dass Schräglauf so sehr schaden würde (sieht man ja als MTBler sowieso so  ) Auf welchem Ritzel mit der Aflinekurbel hätte man eine "gerade" Kette?



Kettenverschleiss kommt vom Metallabschmirgeln in den Gleitlagern der Kettengliedern, verursacht durch Quarz/Mineral, i.e. Staub. Das weiche Eisen gibt da nach. Da gibt es so viele Tests, die das wissenschaftlich untersucht haben. Der gemäßigte Schräglauf ist nicht wesentlich, da hier die seitlichen Plättchen mehr reiben (mehr Kraftaufwand), aber die inneren Gleitlager davon unberührt sind.

Meine MTB Kette, die ich regelmäßig gründlich reinige, hält jetzt 3x so lange wie die gleiche Kette früher, die ich früher nur 2-3x pro Jahr etwas abwischte und ansonsten nur mit Öl zugepampt hatte. Die Schiebelehre zeigt das regelmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (6. Juli 2014)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Danke für die Angaben
> Ich überlege nämlich einen Trekker für meine Studienstadt aufzubauen, da sich etwas wesentlich sinnvoller als von der Stange ausgestattetes mit Teilen von CNC und einem Rahmen aus der Bucht ("Schnergy" verkauft Raleigh-Rahmen poliert für 80€; wie am Rushour 1-3) für unter 600€ zusammenstellen lässt. Vielleicht hat hier jemand so einen


Kannst ja meinen haben 
Nur 600 reichen da wohl nicht ganz


----------



## Frodo83 (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Troll. Alles schöne Räder hier.


----------



## Martin31008 (11. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand von euch eine Zarges Box oder ähnliches montiert bzw gibt es dazu einen Thread oder Bilder?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frodo83 (11. Juli 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Frage: frontgepäckträger mit lowrider... günstige alternative zum surly nice rack?



Was ist mit der Kombi? Tubus lowrider mit dem Racktime.


----------



## Hrabnar (11. Juli 2014)

Frodo83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 304879 Anhang anzeigen 304880
> 
> Was ist mit der Kombi? Tubus lowrider mit dem Racktime.


Hm...sieht auf jeden Fall nach ungünstiger Schwerpunktlage aus...wenn's beladen ist...


----------



## Frodo83 (11. Juli 2014)

An den lowrider kommen die Taschen und auf den racktime kommt nur leichtes Gepäck, wie Jacke oder Wasser. Durch den lowrider ist der günstige Schwerpunkt ja gegeben.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Hm...sieht auf jeden Fall nach ungünstiger Schwerpunktlage aus...wenn's beladen ist...



Sehe ich auch so. Den Aufbau der Gepäckträger verstehe ich nicht. Gepäck muss soweit nach unten, wie es geht.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Juli 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> wenn meine kettenblätter und die kassette bald runtergefahren sind, steige ich auch auf 1x10 oder 1x11 um. der schräglauf der kette ist generell nicht so schädlich.
> allerdings habe ich bedenken unter viel last. wenn man mit 20-35kg gepäck loszieht und dann im kleinsten gang einen heftigen anstieg zu bewältigen hat...
> friseurfloskel incoming: versuch macht kluch
> 
> zur alfine. ich glaube die kettenlinie der kurbel beläuft sich auf 47,5mm. bei einer 10-fach kassette also ca. der 5te oder 6te gang hinten



Ich gebe zu bedenken, daß 1x11 Ketten wirklich sehr dünn und schmal sind. Für ein leichtgewichtiges MTB passt das. Aber auch dort sieht man bei Rennen öfters Leute mit gerissener Kette.

Nicht ohne Grund haben viele Reiseräder entweder eine 3x8 Ausstattung oder eine Rohloff. Bei 20-30kg Gepäck und oft dreckiger (schmiergelnder) Kette ist eine zugfeste Kette nicht von Nachteil.


----------



## Hrabnar (14. Juli 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, daß 1x11 Ketten wirklich sehr dünn und schmal sind. Für ein leichtgewichtiges MTB passt das. Aber auch dort sieht man bei Rennen öfters Leute mit gerissener Kette.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund haben viele Reiseräder entweder eine 3x8 Ausstattung oder eine Rohloff. Bei 20-30kg Gepäck und oft dreckiger (schmiergelnder) Kette ist eine zugfeste Kette nicht von Nachteil.


Naja, 1x11 wird wohl im Trekkingradbereich immer 'ne Exotenübersetzung sein...1x10 ist realistischer und reicht für dayli commuting auch völlig aus.
An' Reiserad käm es bei mir nicht in Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (14. Juli 2014)

einen versuch ist es trotzdem wert.


----------



## Hrabnar (14. Juli 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> einen versuch ist es trotzdem wert.


Ohne Frage...bin gespannt, wann die ersten Kandidaten die Arena betreten ;-)


----------



## Frodo83 (14. Juli 2014)

Frodo83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 304879 Anhang anzeigen 304880
> 
> Was ist mit der Kombi? Tubus lowrider mit dem Racktime.





MucPaul schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Den Aufbau der Gepäckträger verstehe ich nicht. Gepäck muss soweit nach unten, wie es geht.



Das soll eine Alternative zum Surly Nice Rack sein. Man hat ja hier im Forum nach gefragt. Rotor Bikes verbaut das genau so. Hat sich bei mir schon auf Touren bewertet.

Al


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2014)

Habe mittlerweile ein nice rack... wenn es verbaut wurde gibt es bilder...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## popeye (25. Juli 2014)

Was es  nicht alles so gibt:































Mehr geht nicht... made by Firefly.

VG, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Juli 2014)

Mein Kaffenback wird ähnlich aussehen, nur ohne Frontträger und Licht.  (Wenn nur ENDLICH (bestellt im MAI!!) mal der Lenkerendschalthebel für die Nexus kommen würde) 

Das Specialized AWOL gefällt mir auch gut. Schön zu sehen in diesem Video:

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/fitness/awol/awol-comp-#video


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2014)

popeye schrieb:


> Was es  nicht alles so gibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up and take my money? Kann jemand lesen was das für Pellen sind?


----------



## Bener (25. Juli 2014)

Pellen? Keine Ahnung! Und was sind das für Discs?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Juli 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> Pellen? Keine Ahnung! Und was sind das für Discs?



TRP Hylex?


----------



## Hrabnar (25. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Shut up and take my money? Kann jemand lesen was das für Pellen sind?


Dürften Clement sein...oder so...


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Dürften Clement sein...oder so...


Danke, ich habs schon fast vermutet. Es sind Clement X'Plor


----------



## doedsmaskinen (27. Juli 2014)

weiß jemand was das für shifter an dem firefly sind? endlich mal eine schöne möglichkeit rohloff an nem rennlenker mit os-klemmung zu fahren


----------



## sigma7 (27. Juli 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> weiß jemand was das für shifter an dem firefly sind? endlich mal eine schöne möglichkeit rohloff an nem rennlenker mit os-klemmung zu fahren


http://cinq-five.blogspot.de/2014/06/shiftr-fur-rohloff-wird-ausgeliefert.html


----------



## doedsmaskinen (27. Juli 2014)

299,-€

der preis ist wirklich lächerlich hoch. ich versuche es gerade zu ergründen, lande aber immer so bei der Hälfte des preises

naja, gibt ja noch den gilles berthoud der auf 26.0 lenker passt oder von van nicholas den zerlegbaren os-rennlenker extra für rohloff
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Lenker/Le...ible-Adj-Cockpit-Rennlenker-fuer-Rohloff.html

oder meine bisherige favoriten-lösung
http://www.rad-spannerei.de/blog/20...-randonneur-last-sich-die-rohloffnabe-fahren/


----------



## hellmono (27. Juli 2014)

Dann stelle ich mich mit dem Rad wohl auch mal in diesem Teil des Forums vor. Werde sicher in den nächsten Wochen viele Fragen haben. 







Wird beizeiten noch etwas nach meinen Vorstellungen umgebaut (Front Rack, Kindersitz, Pedale, Beleuchtung, Antrieb, etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abankor (27. Juli 2014)

...viele feine Räder!!! Da meines allerdings ein wenig aus dem Rahmen fällt (was man so alles aus einem feinen VOITL-Rahmen machen kann ;-) ), will ich es auch mal vorstellen. Erst kam die Idee - dann einiges darüber gelesen, aber niemand konnte aus Erfahrung über die Kombi 29/26 schreiben...also habe ich es mal in Angriff genommen und umgesetzt...ICH bin begeistert und selbst mein Reiseradnachbar war nach einer Probefahrt von den Socken...  ...anfangs auf Hurricane unterwegs, habe ich nun auf BigApple 2,35 umbereift (Michelin Protek-Schläuche gibts noch vor der ersten Reise). Die Träger (vorne XLC hinten Cannondale) sind auch angepasst und kommen für die Reise wieder dran...ein SQlab ist unterwegs zu mir  Die Cane Creek möchte ich nicht mehr missen, während mir die Federgabel nicht wirklich fehlt...vermutlich gibts noch nen Tria-Aufsatz für den Lenker - aber dann ists gut...Schaltung SRAM X9/XO mit XTR-Umwerfer...Die Elixir5 rubbelt ein wenig (mal schaun, obs noch besser wird)...jetzt wartet es nur noch auf seinen ersten Einsatz...


----------



## blaubaer (27. Juli 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich mich mit dem Rad wohl auch mal in diesem Teil des Forums vor. Werde sicher in den nächsten Wochen viele Fragen haben.
> 
> Wird beizeiten noch etwas nach meinen Vorstellungen umgebaut (Front Rack, Kindersitz, Pedale, Beleuchtung, Antrieb, etc.).



oh schön ein awol in komplett. 

hab mir vor einer woche das framset bestellt...



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hrabnar (27. Juli 2014)

App. Awol...





Das Rad eines schweizerischen Specializedmitarbeiters...


----------



## hellmono (28. Juli 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> oh schön ein awol in komplett.
> 
> hab mir vor einer woche das framset bestellt...



Direkt aus den USA? Habs hier in DE nicht bekommen. Comp war ausverkauft, also musste ich auf ein gebrauchtes Angebot warten. Jetzt wird zwar wieder viel getauscht, aber ist halt so...


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2014)

nein, die 2015 Variante konnte ich so bestellen, bei meinem Händler, kommt aber erst diese Woche aus wann Auslieferung ist.

Hast du deins mal gewogen ?
Gewicht nimmt mich extrem wunder, so in der Comp Version. Hab da mit Reiseräder null Ahnung, ist mein erstes Projekt in diese Richtung.


----------



## hellmono (28. Juli 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> nein, die 2015 Variante konnte ich so bestellen, bei meinem Händler, kommt aber erst diese Woche aus wann Auslieferung ist.
> 
> Hast du deins mal gewogen ?
> Gewicht nimmt mich extrem wunder, so in der Comp Version. Hab da mit Reiseräder null Ahnung, ist mein erstes Projekt in diese Richtung.



Ahja, auf 2015 hätte ich dann ja auch noch warten können, wenn die so schnell verfügbar sind.

Hatte es gestern an der Waage. Komplett "Stock", also ohne Träger, usw. aber mit kleinem Garmin Mount waren es 11,95kg in Large.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hatte es gestern an der Waage. Komplett "Stock", also ohne Träger, usw. aber mit kleinem Garmin Mount waren es 11,95kg in Large.




Danke  
dass ist doch schon mal ein guter Anhaltspunkt, um drauf auf bauen zu können...


----------



## ONE78 (28. Juli 2014)

Das firefly ist hier mal der endgegner! Für mich noch nen riemen dran und es ist perfekt!

das awol is auch gut, könnte auch mein nächstes reiserad werden, wenn/falls das fargo mal geht.


----------



## Hrabnar (28. Juli 2014)

Und selbst die Level-Bosse sind harte Nüsse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (28. Juli 2014)

ich hoffe echt, dass diese pinion-sache sich etabliert und etwas billiger wird. für einen stahlrahmen mit 28" rädern, einem piniongetriebe mit gates carbondrive würde ich eins meiner eier verkaufen!


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2014)

das awol ist richtig schick!


----------



## Hrabnar (29. Juli 2014)

Den Hr. Braun sollte man auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren...
http://www.cjbrauncycles.ch/


----------



## doedsmaskinen (30. Juli 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ich hoffe echt, dass diese pinion-sache sich etabliert und etwas billiger wird. für einen stahlrahmen mit 28" rädern, einem piniongetriebe mit gates carbondrive würde ich eins meiner eier verkaufen!



ich befürchte ein produkt, dass einen absolut speziellen und mit allem anderen unkompatibelen rahmen braucht ist auf ewig dazu verdammt ein nischen- / luxusprodukt zu bleiben.

aber es ist wirklich eine sehr coole angelegenheit


----------



## dertutnix (31. Juli 2014)

zur info: die Diskussion zur Schaltung findet ihr im entsprechenden Thread...


nepo schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich echt nen Fehler gemacht und die Diskussion versehentlich aus dem Alfinethread hierher gezogen...
> Vllt. diskutiert ihr besser dort weiter? Hier ist ja der Galerie Thread.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (31. Juli 2014)

bergamount(ed) sponsor tour 1.9




Mein wiederaufbau (west)
Rahmen ,sattelstütze,lenker,kurbel, defektes hinterrad,untere steuersatzschale defekt,gepäckträger verbogen, gewinde der befestigung für den gepäckträger defekt, schaftvorbau den ich für das andere bike verwende wo ich den vorbau nicht verstellen kann..
alles andere wurde in den letzten tagen dranmontiert,
die drecks deore hinten in silber (ältere 510)bremse muckt voll rum.
kriechs nich eingestellt..
ständer dranmontiert, egal wie der aussieht..hauptsache er steht xD
vorbau 60 oder 80 mm ? für eine ergo position als auch der sattel
postmoderne stütze is was ausgeleiert.
pletscher genius dranmontiert ist aber nicht ganz gerade.. damn..
gabel ist eine ncx d lufti 230 mm schaftlänge
stromversorgung für die hintere beleuchtungseinheit kann noch nicht gewährleistet werden..
rahmen von 2009 6061 er alu single butted.. 56 cm rahmenhöhe (bin 185)
Ist recht leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2014)

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob sicher Aufwand gelohnt hat. Was musstest du da denn reinstecken?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (31. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob sicher Aufwand gelohnt hat. Was musstest du da denn reinstecken?


Hatte teils noch Laufräder rumstehen, steuersatz hatte ich auch noch.. also eigtl fast alles von gebrauchten rädern. die gabel gebraucht 40 euro
wie schon gesagt hatte ich fast alles noch da..
bevor es hier noch vergammelt..
für den rahmen hatte ich 70 bezahlt..
v brems sockel fehlten und die untere schaltzugführung wie bei deinen cube rad .. hatte ich von einen 20 jahre alten rad bereits mal abgeschraubt, aber wie man sieht, manche standards ändern sich nicht..
hätte ich die sachen hier nicht gehabt, sähe die sache anders aus..
Hätte auch keine Neuteile an ein älteres rad gebaut.
Gewartet wurde steuersatz,schaltwerkrolle, alles ein bißgen geputzt..


----------



## eisprinzessin (1. August 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ick habe ferdisch...


Hattest Du das Sirrus schon länger da? Sonst hättest Du ja gleich ein Source nehmen und dir das Basteln sparen können  Obwohl ich den orangenen Rahmen vom aktuellen Sirrus Elite genial finde. Könnte mich in Versuchung führen, einen Rahmentausch zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob sicher Aufwand gelohnt hat. Was musstest du da denn reinstecken?


also slx schaltwerk war dran,innenlagerkurbel lenker sattelstütze eigtl ganz okay


----------



## Hrabnar (1. August 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Hattest Du das Sirrus schon länger da? Sonst hättest Du ja gleich ein Source nehmen und dir das Basteln sparen können  Obwohl ich den orangenen Rahmen vom aktuellen Sirrus Elite genial finde. Könnte mich in Versuchung führen, einen Rahmentausch zu machen.


Konnte dem Angebot von U200 fürs Frameset nicht widerstehen ;-)
Gebastelt hätte ich trotzdem...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. August 2014)

Aloha,

auch Stahl kann brechen... am Morgen, nach der Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch entdeckt:





Hab den Bruch in einer Autowerkstatt in Bormio geschweißt,





über den Mortirolo hat es auch gehalten,





aber am Crocedomini war es dann endgültig vorbei 

Jetzt suche ich Ersatz: Das AWOL finde ich heiß, KONA Sutra gefällt auch. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Salsa Vaya?

Danke schonmal, Grüßle Andi


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. August 2014)

was für ein rahmen war das ?
echt schade..


----------



## Havelland (2. August 2014)

Ich sag mal das war geklebt und nicht geschweißt. Ein Profi schweißt die Stelle so das alles bricht aber diese Stelle nicht mehr. Ich würde den Rahmen mal einem Schweißer vorstellen und ihn mal nach seiner Meinung fragen.
Nur meine bescheidene Meinung an Hand der Bilder. Bin nur Hobbybastler und könnte es auch nicht besser!

VG Andreas


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> was für ein rahmen war das ?
> echt schade..



Aloha, ja schade. Das war mein erstes, 1994 gekauftes MTB. Ein Nakamura Summit.



Havelland schrieb:


> Ich sag mal das war geklebt und nicht geschweißt. Ein Profi schweißt die Stelle so das alles bricht aber diese Stelle nicht mehr. Ich würde den Rahmen mal einem Schweißer vorstellen und ihn mal nach seiner Meinung fragen.
> Nur meine bescheidene Meinung an Hand der Bilder. Bin nur Hobbybastler und könnte es auch nicht besser!
> 
> VG Andreas



Nun ja, gerne hätte ich das einen Profi Schweißen lassen, aber es war gerade keiner da. Die (Auto-) Mechaniker in Bormio wollten nicht, der Radhändler am Ort konnte nicht und ich wollte erst nicht mit dem Zug nach Hause. Wenn dann das Schweißgerät für Autobleche von 0,5 mm bis 0,8 mm gedacht ist und ich nichts verstellen durfte, ist es schwierig ein 3 mm massives Schaltauge zu schweißen. Dafür war ich überrascht, dass es den Mortirolo und weitere 100 km noch gehalten hat! Den Bruch jetzt noch zu einem Profi bringen - nach 20 Jahren, 20.000 km und 78 Pässen... ich weiß nicht. Wäre es ein Rocky Mountain oder Yeti oder so ähnlich, dann würde ich es wahrscheinlich versuchen. Das Yeti eines bekannten ist nach dem ersten Bruch an anderen Stellen innerhalb kürzester Zeit noch zweimal gebrochen... Ich denke das Bike hat sich amortisiert und hat sich seine Rente verdient.

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Deleted 289649 (2. August 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha, ja schade. Das war mein erstes, 1994 gekauftes MTB. Ein Nakamura Summit.


Ich kenn das, man hängt dran..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havelland (2. August 2014)

Ok das ist nach vollziehbar. Hätte ja sein können das du den Rahmen nicht verlieren magst. Nicht monetär sondern emotional. 
Aber ab und was neues hat hat aus seinen Reiz.

VG Andreas


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2014)

Macht sich auch gut als wandschmuck.

Rahmenfrage:
Alle genannten sind solide gemacht und mit sinnvollen details. Kona sutra und salsa vaya gibt es seit jahren. Geschmacksache, da hilft nur geometrietabellen checken und testen...

Awol dürfte die dicksten reifen schlucken, preis ist halt specialized.


----------



## InoxVictor (3. August 2014)

Ein paar Wochen alt. Ist noch ziemlich Standard, aber bis auf die Griffe gefällt mir alles.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Macht sich auch gut als wandschmuck.
> 
> Rahmenfrage:
> Alle genannten sind solide gemacht und mit sinnvollen details. Kona sutra und salsa vaya gibt es seit jahren. Geschmacksache, da hilft nur geometrietabellen checken und testen...
> ...



Danke erstmal! Hätte ich das angefangen müsste ich mir neue Wände in die Wohnung einziehen...

AWOL scheint als Rahmenset gar nicht so teuer zu sein. Verfügbarkeit in D-Land müsste ich checken. Das Kona Sutra / Rove ist schon sportlicher (lang und tief) als Vaya und AWOL und da ich nicht jünger werde geht die Tendenz in Richtung "kurz und hoch". Cotic Escapade würde gut neben dem BFe stehen, aber auch da eher lang und tief und weniger Anbaumöglichkeiten. Bestellt wird hoffentlich noch heute...


----------



## Hrabnar (3. August 2014)

Kurze Frage OT...
Wenn ich ein Trekkingrad verkaufen will...wo am besten inserieren?
Dankeee


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

2xtraum


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2014)

Beide geil.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. August 2014)

naja das eine ist ein singlespeed und beide haben einen für eine längere radtour unbequeme sitzposition..
darüber hinaus sind rennrad komponenten wie auch laufräder auf leichtbau getrimmt..
Der großteil der Teile beim Rennrad ist nicht für derartige Verwendungszwecke vorgesehen.


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

Das sind beides custom firefly bikes. Das mit der rohloff kannste dir auf seite57 im detail ansehen und das andere ist nicht weniger perfekt und viel liebe zum detail zusammengestellt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2014)

Also ich fahre sehr gerne mit Sattelüberhöhung. Wie das bei den gezeigten Rädern im Detail aussieht, wage ich nicht zu bewerten. Ich habe allerdings auch keine Erfahrung mit Rennlenkern.


----------



## Sentilo (6. August 2014)

Das ist doch ein klassisches Randonneur-Setup da oben. Es gibt halt auch Burschen, die ihre Reise in Höchstgeschwindigkeit absolvieren. Seit 1891 zum Beispiel in Form der „Radwanderung“ (fr. Randonee) Paris–Brest-Paris, etwa 1200 km Kette rechts, ohne Hilfe von außen.

Nach wie vor ein interessantes Thema und auch in Deutschland gut betreut von denen hier: http://www.audax-randonneure.de/


----------



## Specialk (6. August 2014)

Hallo,

hier meine Interpretation eines schnellen einigermaßen leichten, mit meiner Resten zusammengestelltes Reisebikes und event. Arbeitsrad da Schutzblechösen vorhanden sind,eine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich den Umwerfer ordentlich geschaltet,  STI Ultegra 3-fach, Ultegra 6700 Umwerfer 2-fach, Kurbel Apex 53, 39 2fach, werde noch wahnsinnig, wo liegt der Fehler und wie kann man ihn beheben?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  kostengünstig beheben?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (6. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> naja das eine ist ein singlespeed und beide haben einen für eine längere radtour unbequeme sitzposition..
> darüber hinaus sind rennrad komponenten wie auch laufräder auf leichtbau getrimmt..
> Der großteil der Teile beim Rennrad ist nicht für derartige Verwendungszwecke vorgesehen.



welche der rennradkomponenten sollten denn bei der verwendung an solch einem rad nicht geeignet sein?
hier kannste das rad, das nicht vor kurzem geposted wurde im detail betrachten. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12327697183/
ist doch nahezu perfekt für seinen zweck.
ich hätte wahrscheinlich eine alu-kurbel und keine titan-gabel verbaut, aber das ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. August 2014)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> welche der rennradkomponenten sollten denn bei der verwendung an solch einem rad nicht geeignet sein?
> hier kannste das rad, das nicht vor kurzem geposted wurde im detail betrachten.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12327697183/
> ist doch nahezu perfekt für seinen zweck.
> ich hätte wahrscheinlich eine alu-kurbel und keine titan-gabel verbaut, aber das ist auch nicht nötig.


schmale felgen und reifen die nicht zusätzliche last in dem sinne vertragen, oder auch das tretlager,der rahmen etc..


----------



## ONE78 (6. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> schmale felgen und reifen die nicht zusätzliche last in dem sinne vertragen, oder auch das tretlager,der rahmen etc..



ja nee, is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dagehtnochwas (6. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> 2xtraum


Was is'n das? Sehen beide geil aus...


----------



## dagehtnochwas (6. August 2014)

dagehtnochwas schrieb:


> Was is'n das? Sehen beide geil aus...


Upps, erst weiterlesen, dann posten...


----------



## doedsmaskinen (6. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> schmale felgen und reifen die nicht zusätzliche last in dem sinne vertragen, oder auch das tretlager,der rahmen etc..



informiere dich mal über den unterschied zwischen trekkingbikes mit brezellenker und randonneusen


----------



## iManu (14. August 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> auch Stahl kann brechen... am Morgen, nach der Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch entdeckt:
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal das Cotic Roadrat an, meiner Meinung nach ein ganz toller Rahmen.
Hier mal meins:


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. August 2014)

Yep, das Bike stand ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Dann kam das Escapade  . Beim Vergleich der Geos fällt auf, dass der Roadrat deutlich länger und tiefer ist. Das Escapade im Vergleich zu Speiseeis AWOL, Salsa Vaya 2, KONA Sutra und manch anderem auch wieder. Mein Rücken und Nacken sagt gerade aber ganz deutlich: "Kurz und hoch"!

Leider scheint der Vaya 2 erst Mitte November lieferbar zu sein... Weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich die Bestellung storniere!?!?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. August 2014)

A propos - was hat es mit dem "Trend" auf sich, Packtaschen nur noch vorne zu fahren? Werde ich zwar in Zukunft auch, aber mich interessiert eine Meinung außerhalb meines Kopfes


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. August 2014)

fährt sich agiler. besonders im wiegetritt merkt man deutliche unterschiede. man muss sich aber kurz eingewöhnen


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2014)

Wenn der schwerpunkt stimmt schaukelt sich die karre nicht so auf. Singlespeed und im wiegetritt berbgauf - kein problem.

Gibt es von kona noch den dr.dew? War stahl und langes steuerrohr mit disc und anlötösen... zum crossen nicht ideal aber sonst top.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. August 2014)

2013er ... 2015er Dew und Co. sind aus Alu... Das Rove wäre schon fein (auch als Ti...) aber wenn ich kein Spacerhochhaus will, dann haben AWOL und Vaya 2 einfach einen Ticken höher. Bzw. das Salsa liegt so zwischen AWOL und Rove/Sutra und erscheint mir als für mich bester Kompromiss...
Naja, auf den LRS muss ich wahrscheinlich auch ein paar Wochen oder Monate warten und ich habe ja noch das eine oder andere Rad... also eigentlich außer der Ungeduld keine Eile


----------



## moithe175 (15. August 2014)

Seit kurzem mein Arbeitsbike. Alles original, bis auf den Sattel (der jetzige passt besser zu meinem Hintern).
Absolutes Sorglosbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (15. August 2014)

Sehr schön.
eines der ganz, ganz wenigen stangenbikes die ich auch genau so fahren würde.


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2014)

Halte ich für ein gerücht... irgendetwas gibt es immer zu fummeln... aber da passt vieles...


----------



## eisprinzessin (18. August 2014)

Nun hab ich endlich mal ein Foto von meinem Stangen-Fahrad gemacht. Ein Rundum-Sorglos-Rad, gibt nix zu beanstanden. Ein Specialized Source Comp, Anfang letzten Jahres gekauft und schon ganz ordentlich genutzt. es sollte so sportlich sein wie möglich und so alltagstauglich wie nötig - aber trotzdem hübsch. Und eine für große Leute passende Geometrie. Hat gutes Licht, schlanke, stabiele Schutzbleche, 2x10 X7... Für ein "richtiges" Trekking-Bike dürften die Felgen etwas breiter sein, sind nur 15er, daher nicht so toll für Reifenbreiten > 32mm. Die Rad-Gattung nennt sich "Commuter", zumindest in deren Werbung. Leider hatten die etwas robusteren (und billigeren) Varianten nur 3x8 bzw. 3x9, und ich wollte vorn nur 2fach, um möglichst viele Gänge ohne schleifende Kette schalten zu können.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. August 2014)

das ist ja nichtmal ein richtiger gepäckträger, dem die streben fehlen, wird heute leider so gemacht..
sicher wackelt das

die gabel ist aber mal echt lang, wegen dem steuerrohr


----------



## eisprinzessin (18. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> das ist ja nichtmal ein richtiger gepäckträger, dem die streben fehlen, wird heute leider so gemacht.. sicher wackelt das


Das war ein Kaufargument  Wackelt übrigens nicht, da ist im Schutzblech eine sehr massive Strebe drin, inklusive Kabelführung. Hätte eigentlich keinen Gepäckträger gebraucht, und der ist wenigstens schön schlank - und hält Rücklicht + Schutzblech. Gibt für die Teile auch passende Gepäck"lösungen", aber ich fahr momentan nur mit Rucksack.



bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> die gabel ist aber mal echt lang, wegen dem steuerrohr


Laut Datenblatt 225 mm. Aber vollintegriertes Lager, würde ich mal mit 190..200mm "klassischer" Steuerrohrlänge vergleichen. Bei meiner Länge brauche ich das aber, damit es halbwegs komfortabel ist. Sollte eben ein möglichst bequemes + sportliches Rad OHNE Federgabel mit Licht + Schutzblech werden.

Als ich das gekauft hab war ich auch sehr unfit, da taten Hals und Schultern recht schnell weh. Momentan gehts viel besser, und ich fahre meistens was mit mehr Überhöhung, nämlich das hier. Fehlt nur noch eine schwarze Sattelstütze in 25,4mm.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. August 2014)

du bist aber dann eine große lady


----------



## eisprinzessin (18. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> du bist aber dann eine große lady


Nein, das ist nur ein Spitzname, war früher öfter Eislaufen... Hab beim "Profilbild mit Absicht das Marssymbol stehen gelassen  Sollte wohl ins Profil schreiben, daß es hier keine Möpse zu sehen gibt


----------



## BigJohn (18. August 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nur ein Spitzname, war früher öfter Eislaufen... Hab beim "Profilbild mit Absicht das Marssymbol stehen gelassen  Sollte wohl ins Profil schreiben, daß es hier keine Möpse zu sehen gibt


Wie groß bist du denn? Sieht in etwa nach ein 62er Rahmen aus, aber so lang ist bei mir kein Steuerrohr. Daher vermutlich doch größerer Rahmen?


----------



## eisprinzessin (18. August 2014)

Sooo groß bin ich nicht, "nur" 190cm, Beinlänge ca. 90cm. Ist ein XL Rahmen, aber das Sattelrohr ist nur 57cm. 225 mm scheint aber bei Rahmen mit integriertem Steuersatz keine unübliche Größe zu sein. Beim klassischen Steuersatz kommen ja noch ca. 35mm Höhe dazu. Das AWOL hat sogar 235 in XL, ok, scheint eher für 'ne Dropbar ausgelegt zu sein. Ist bei anderen Herstellern wohl ähnlich, zb. Cannondale's Tesoro und Quick Speed, auf dem ich auch sehr gut gesessen hab, haben laut Spec ein 220er Steuerrohr bei RH 60.

http://specialized.com/de/de/bikes/multi-use/source/source#geometry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

Netzfund: Vpace T1ST - TitanRadonneur.








Quelle: http://www.vpace.de/t1st-speedtraveller-titan-randonneur/

Ich finde die Farbwahl sehr elegant und zeitlos.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. August 2014)

Und mein Kaffenback ist endlich fertig.











Mit Lenkerendschalthebel und Nexus, soll als Radonneuse dienen. Gepäck kommt ins Rahmendreieck, Satteltasche, und eventuell Lenkertasche. Alternativ gibts einen Gepäckträger und Ortliebs.


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2014)

Kompaktes rad. Nur kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kompaktes rad. Nur kleinigkeiten...



Ich höre?


----------



## Rommos (20. August 2014)

Hi,

schau doch mal ob du diese waagerechten Ausfallenden verwenden kannst

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSOOCNCSO/on-one-cnc-anodized-swap-out

dann könntest du auf den Spanner verzichten und den Zugabgang auch passender zur Sitzstrebe hinbringen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Flitzer 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. August 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau doch mal ob du diese waagerechten Ausfallenden verwenden kannst
> 
> ...



Guter Hinweis, schau ich mir mal an.

Und dadurch könnte ich vielleicht auch etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit zum Sitzrohr gewinnen und dem Plan für Schutzbleche näherkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (20. August 2014)

Ich besitze seit neuesten dieses Gefährt und es fährt sich so gut das es wahrscheinlich mein 2013er Stevens Jazz ersetzen wird...






Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. August 2014)

Warum das schöne Stevens austauschen? Was stimmt an dem nicht?


----------



## Martin31008 (21. August 2014)

Das Longus ist kult, und hinter mir steht jemand der bei jedem Rad mehr anfängt zu meckern. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (21. August 2014)

Ich finde so was in der Art einfach schön.....













Quelle - da gibt´s auch viele schöne Teile....

Aber bei sieht´s ähnlich aus - mittlerweile muss immer eines gehen wenn was neues kommen soll.... 



Martin31008 schrieb:


> .... und hinter mir steht jemand der bei jedem Rad mehr anfängt zu meckern.



Gruß
Roman


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. August 2014)

Was mir heute aufgefallen ist: Rennhebelhörner lassen den Fahrer ziemlich strecken. Gibts da ein gesundes Maß? Auch der Unterlenker ist bei mir etwas "lang", überlege einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verwenden. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Sieht man auch schön beim ersten Rad von Rommos.


----------



## nepo (21. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Rennhebelhörner



Irgendwas finde ich komisch an dem Wort. Was genau meinst du damit eigentlich?


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Was mir heute aufgefallen ist: Rennhebelhörner lassen den Fahrer ziemlich strecken. Gibts da ein gesundes Maß? Auch der Unterlenker ist bei mir etwas "lang", überlege einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verwenden. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Sieht man auch schön beim ersten Rad von Rommos.



genau das ist ja der sinn und zweck davon.
ich würde dir zu einem kleineren rahmen raten, das sieht so schon grenzwertig aus, imho.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> genau das ist ja der sinn und zweck davon.
> ich würde dir zu einem kleineren rahmen raten, das sieht so schon grenzwertig aus, imho.



DAS IST SCHON DER KLEINSTE.

Leicht gestreckt ja, aber doch nicht so das ich mich langmachen muss? 

Am Renner fahre ich den selben Lenker, da ist es besser. Kürzere Vorbau? Bin nur 1.71m.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. August 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Irgendwas finde ich komisch an dem Wort. Was genau meinst du damit eigentlich?



Die CaneCreek Hebel haben eine Art Horn wo man sich schön aufstützen kann.


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

mmh
dann würde ich mal einen anderen lenker testen, wo der obere teil waagerecht verläuft und trotzdem wenig reach hat. dann muss du nicht so runter.
ich kann den salsa cowbell nur wärmsten empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. August 2014)

Sieht erstmal gut aus der Cowbell. Aber ob das wirklich eine signifikante Besserung bringt? Fahre jetzt einen 110mm Vorbau, vielleicht teste ich probehalber 70-80mm. Geht schneller zu wechseln als der komplette Lenker. Mit dem Midge bin ich Grifftechnisch zufrieden.


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2014)

Das Kaffenbeck ist halt kein Rahmen für Rennlenker


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. August 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ist das ein Rennradlenkerrahmen, wird schließlich als Cyclocrosser angeboten. Ich bin vermutlich zu kurz für einen Rennlenker, was anderes kommt aber nicht dran. Flatbar find ich unglaublich hässlich, und der Metropolis war zuviel Komfortposition für die Geometrie, die Mitte muss dazwischen liegen.


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2014)

Das Oberrohr ist in der Tat recht kurz, aber das Steuerrohr wirkt auch nicht gerade lang. Am Fargo erschien mir das immer stimmiger.


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich höre?


Kettenspanner. Ist alltagstauglich und alles, aber wenn es schon schöne ssp ausfaller gibt...

Lenkerenden stehen hoch. Gibt das für Dich bequeme griffhaltungen?

Das war's schon. Viel freude mit dem schönen rad.


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr ist in der Tat recht kurz, aber das Steuerrohr wirkt auch nicht gerade lang. Am Fargo erschien mir das immer stimmiger.


Ist es auch. Aber die geo ist für dropbar. Fast gerades oberrohr hat so seine tücken. Ist beim surly crosscheck noch extremer.

Heute beim freizeittrekkingradeln


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. August 2014)

Die Ausfallenden werd ich mir vermutlich holen, hatten eben quietschende Spannerrolle. 

War noch auf einer schnellen 30km Runde hier in der Gegend. Nehme alles zurück mit dem Dropbar. Ohne Rucksack fährt sich das sehr gut. Vielleicht 20-30mm kürzer könnte es sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Martin31008 (22. August 2014)

Ich find das Quälerei mit dem rennradlenker. Wenn ich Trekking fahre will ich was von der Landschaft sehen und mir keine genickstarre holen. Fahre selber auch Rennrad aber mit der unteren Position kann ich mich nicht anfreunden 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. August 2014)

Radonneur heißt schnelles reisen. Finde gerade Trekkinglenker für Tagestouren i.O., aber wenn man 100km Strecke pro Tag bewältigen möchte, dann ist ein umgreifen schon angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2014)

Finde das mit kompaktlenker angenehmer als geraden lenker. Würde gerne mal den nitto noodlebar testen...


----------



## nepo (22. August 2014)

Kommt doch drauf an, wie hoch der Lenker ist. Als ich noch etwas kleiner war, kurz bevor die "Mountainbikes" so hip wurden, und jedes Trekkingrad mit 26" und Stollenreifen im Laden stand, hatte ich ein "Rennrad". Also ein Trekkingrad mit Rahmenschaltung und Rennlenker. Dieser war allerdings ziemlich hoch angebracht.
Die Bremshebel hatten einen zusätzlichen Hebel für die obere Position (Doppelbremshebel). Ich fand es damit eigentlich recht angenehm. Die Haltung in der unteren Position war etwas sportlich aber richtig rückenfreundlich. Die obere Position war dann richtig aufrecht und man konnte trotzdem noch bremsen. Schalten war kein Thema, weil ja eh am Rahmen. Eigentlich vermisse ich das ein Bisserl.
Irgendwann mit 11 oder 12 war mir dann das Rad zu klein und musste einem "Mountainbike" weichen.


----------



## nepo (22. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Radonneur heißt schnelles reisen. Finde gerade Trekkinglenker für Tagestouren i.O., aber wenn man 100km Strecke pro Tag bewältigen möchte, dann ist ein umgreifen schon angenehm.



Und deswegen fahre ich übrigens mittlerweile wieder mit Bar Ends ;-)
Hat mich zwar kurz Überwindung gekostet, mir sowas heutzutage ans Rad zu schrauben, aber mittlerweile bekomme ich eine mittlere Kriese wenn ich länger auf dem Trekker oder Fully sitze, an denen keine Bar Ends montiert sind.
(Die Dinger haben gerade im Wiegetritt und bergauf aber auch beachtliche Vorteile)


----------



## hellmono (22. August 2014)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich find das Quälerei mit dem rennradlenker. Wenn ich Trekking fahre will ich was von der Landschaft sehen und mir keine genickstarre holen. Fahre selber auch Rennrad aber mit der unteren Position kann ich mich nicht anfreunden
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



Kommt schlicht auf die Steuerrohrlänge und Sattelüberhöung an. 
An meinem AWOL finde ich den Unterlenker komfortabel als alternative. Am Rennrad ist der nur für Sprints und >40km/h gut.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. August 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Kommt schlicht auf die Steuerrohrlänge und Sattelüberhöung an.
> An meinem AWOL finde ich den Unterlenker komfortabel als alternative. Am Rennrad ist der nur für Sprints und >40km/h gut.



Das stimmt. Auch beim Salsa Fargo Vaya ist das Steuerrohr lang, und mit dem Salsa Woodchipper ist der "Unterlenker" quasi die Normalgriffposition. Ich finde das Rad auch unglaublich schick, vorallem tendiere ich gerade dazu meinen Midge auch so zu drehen... 
Hab jetzt leihweise einen kürzeren Vorbau hier,glaube 80mm, teste ich aus.





Quelle: http://salsacycles.com/bikes/2014_fargo_3

edit:

ich meine natürlich das Vaya!





Quelle: http://salsacycles.com/bikes/2014_vaya_2


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. August 2014)

Hör auf! Der Rahmen ist anscheinend erst Mitte November lieferbar...  Laufradsatz fehlt allerdings auch noch. Der Rest liegt schon im Keller...

Gegenüber meinem Crossrad ist das Steuerrohr 40 mm länger + 2x außenliegende Lagerschalen + längere Gabel. Bin wirklich gespannt, ob sich das (ausschließlich) positiv auswirkt, oder schon zu viel ist!? Man wird sehen (so im Dezember...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. August 2014)

Hast du das Fargo oder Vaya bestellt?


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2014)

Soma wirft noch einen monstercrosser mit ösen und co hinterher

http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlrahmen-hersteller/mit-dem-monster-auf-abenteuer-tour-soma-wolverine


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. August 2014)

Ich hab jetzt meinen Midge-Lenker etwas geneigt sodass die Hoods (endlich ein Wort für die Höcker der Rennradbremshebel gelernt!) steiler stehen. Sieht jetzt ähnlich aus wie beim Salsa Fargo.
Fazit nach 1:37h und 41km: GEIL! Ein enorm geiles Fahrgefühl, man stützt sich auf die Hoods und hat so eine sehr angenehme Handhaltung weil der Midge diese spezielle Form hat. Dadurch schlafen die Hände nicht ein und man kann drücken wie ein Bär. Einzigst das sich der Zug der Nexus immernoch etwas längt nervt, gerade die leichteren Gänge gehen manchmal nicht ganz sauber rein und dann machts kurz Geräusche. Jetzt hat sich auch der Freilauf der Nexus (hatte eine Reparatur vom Lagerring) wieder freigefahren, geht deutlich leichter.

Jetzt versteh ich auch warum die Adventure-Bikes solche Lenker haben. Wenns Wetter besser ist mach ich davon mal ein Foto.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hast du das Fargo oder Vaya bestellt?



Das wunderschöne Vaya in dem Baby - blau


----------



## goodie (24. August 2014)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich suche eine Crmo Gabel in 28 Zoll für 1 1/8 Ahead Set Steuersatz. Mein Steuerrohr ist incl. der noch verbauten Schalen etwa 14 cm lang. Zustand sollte Neu/Neuwertig (also keine extreme Kilometerleistung) sein. Farbe oder Kratzer sind aber egal, da die Gabel und der Rahmen noch neu lackiert werden. Hätte noch die Stevens orginal Stahlgabel für Gewindesteuersätze. Falls jemand tauschen möchte (die restliche komplette Ausstattung auch).

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. August 2014)

So schaut der Bock jetzt aus. Komme gerade wieder von einer 30km Tour mit einigen Höhenmeter, Mix aus Asphalt und groben Waldweg. Macht sich prima, nur die Reifen sind dafür nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (24. August 2014)

Die Lenkerposition sieht nun viel ergonomischer aus. So gefällts mir gleich zig mal besser, schönes Ding!


----------



## drtunk (24. August 2014)

Apropos - Salsa Vaya.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. August 2014)

Ein schönes Stück Rad. Hast du das lackieren lassen, oder warum sind da keine Decals drauf?


----------



## drtunk (24. August 2014)

Ja, hab den Rahmen in raw bekommen und dann pulverbeschichten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. August 2014)

drtunk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316467
> Apropos - Salsa Vaya.



Schon böse das Rad zu posten, wo ich so ungeduldig bin... 

Aaaber wieso hast Du das Rad, das so viele praktische Ösen hat, wenn Du keine einzige benutzt  wobei ich zugebe, dass diese Version Charme hat!

Was für Schalthebel und Umwerfer fährst Du? Schaltwerk sieht nach X7 aus. Ist das alles miteinander kompatibel? Bremsen BB7 Road?

Die Ungeduld steigert sich...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. August 2014)

Ich habe gelesen das man die Tektro RL520 mit der BB7 MTB fahren kann. Hat das schonmal jemand getestet?


----------



## ONE78 (24. August 2014)

Bei sram 10fach kannste noch mtbund rr teile mixen.
bei mir funktionierz die bb7 mtb am besten mit v brake hebeln. die road version fahre ich mit double tabs und die ist schon deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. August 2014)

Bei euch sind scheinbar keine Berge und das in einen Mtb Forum, also ich tät die 3 er konstellation vorne nicht missen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Bei euch sind scheinbar keine Berge und das in einen Mtb Forum, also ich tät die 3 er konstellation vorne nicht missen.



Kommt doch sehr auf die jeweilige Kombination an.


----------



## drtunk (25. August 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Schon böse das Rad zu posten, wo ich so ungeduldig bin...
> 
> Aaaber wieso hast Du das Rad, das so viele praktische Ösen hat, wenn Du keine einzige benutzt  wobei ich zugebe, dass diese Version Charme hat!
> 
> ...


Hi, für Radreisen durchs Gelände hat sich für mich der Bikepackingansatz mehr bewährt, nur für Flachlandrunden bau ich noch einen Gepäckträger dran. Weniger ist im Gelände auf jeden Fall mehr. Viel kompakter. Die Rahmentasche ist selbstgemacht, dort passt ein 2 Personenzelt + etwas Wäsche hinein. Um trotz Gepäck im Wald flexibel zu bleiben habe ich gleich eine Mtb Übersetzung gewählt, sprich Sram 10fach Mtb mit Doubletap Shiftern kombiniert, da sind dann auch senkrechte Wege fernab der Forststrasse möglich. Damit das Rad nicht zu teuer wirkt hab ich mal X7 verbaut. Bremse ist die BB7 Road (jetzt: SL) und die funktioniert mit den SRAM Bremshebeln eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## kuwahara (26. August 2014)

drtunk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316467
> Apropos - Salsa Vaya.



sieht um Welten besser aus, als die meisten Salsa Lackierungen!!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. August 2014)

Wie ich gesagt habe, das hat seinen Charme und reizt, das mal so auszuprobieren - allerdings fahre ich im Gelände doch lieber mit dem gefederten MTB und Gepäck im Rucksack. Je schwerer der wird, umso interessanter die Rahmentaschen...

Da ich eine gebrauchte 2004er Campa Gruppe verbauen will, bin ich gespannt wie die Ergopower zu den BB7 Road Sl passen. Würde ich alles neu kaufen stünde Deine Variante relativ weit oben (allerdings ist es mir sch...ön egal, wie es wirkt )


----------



## LarsiHasi (26. August 2014)

Hier mein Alltags- und Rund-um-sorglos-Bike. Ich bin Ganzjahres-zur-Arbeit-Radler und darum ist es mir beim Aufbau extrem wichtig gewesen sehr zuverlässige und langlebige Komponenten zu verwenden. Mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit führt mich entlang des Isar Radwegs von Ismaning nach München. Wenn es dort regnet, dann ist es sehr matschig, darum ist mir maximaler Matschschutz wichtig - das sieht man an den verlängerten Schutzblechen 
Folgende Teile wurden verbaut:
- Chaka Pelé Rohloff Stahlrahmen
- Salsa MTB CroMo Starrgabel
- Arcos CNC Steuersatz
- Antrieb: Rohloff mit Kette im Chainglider und Dura-Ace Kurbel
- Whizz Weels Regida Andra Felgen, Schwalbe Mondial 2,25
- VR SON Nabendynamo
- HS33 Bremsen
- SON Edelux 2

Alles Pitlock gesichert - alles in schwarz, so daß man dem Rad die inneren Werte nicht allzusehr ansieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (26. August 2014)

Gratuliere! Du hast die erste funktionierende Lösung für einen dauerbeleuchteten Tacho gezeigt.

Das Panzertape-Geklebe funktioniert? Bleibt der Rahmen damit einigermaßen sauber?
Wie zuverlässig funktioniert eigentlich der Chainglider, um den feinen Staub/Sand von Kette und Ritzel fernzuhalten?
Mich macht das auch immer fertig, wenn nach einer Fahrt ALLES komplett eingematscht ist.
Mittlerweile kann ich aber zum Glück fast komplett auf Asphalt zur Arbeit fahren.
Da kann es regnen was es will. Zur Not geht dann auch ganz ohne Schutzbleche (wenn man Regenklamotten und Rucksack trägt).

Noch ne Frage, am Vorbau ist das dann eine Halterung für ein Garmin?


----------



## Drood (26. August 2014)

Funktion vor Schönheit, aber ganz super! Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Gruß Silke


----------



## LarsiHasi (26. August 2014)

@nepo: Ja, das ist eine Garmin Edge Halterung. Das Panzer Tape hält eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn es bei längerer Schlecht-Wetterphase anfängt sich abzulösen. Die Schutzblechverlängerung habe ich aus zurechtgeschnittenen zusätzlichen Schutzblechen gebastelt, die mit Kabelbindern einfach an die bestehenden Schutzbleche befestigt wurden. Das Panzertape ist nur dazu da das ganze etwas "ansehnlicher" zu machen.

@Drood: Danke für's Lob! 

Übrigens: Dank "Samsonite Ortlieb Hack" bleibt auch der Koffer mit Laptop und "Bürokleidung" trotz Matschweg schön sauber:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/samsonite-ortlieb-hack.702304/


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. August 2014)

Nachdem das Nakamura gegangen ist und bevor das Salsa kommt...

... mein altes Cross-, Winter- und Schlechtwetter- Trainings- Rennrad:





... mein(e) neue(s, r) Stadtschlampe, Kinderanhänger- Zugfahrzeug, zur Arbeit- Pendler, Reise- Light- Rad, Resteverwerter:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. August 2014)

Licht wär nicht schlecht




sowas vielleicht ?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (26. August 2014)

Die Idee mit dem Licht ist nicht schlecht  das Vaya bekommt allerdings eine oldschool - SON - Anlage mit Nabendynamo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. August 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Licht ist nicht schlecht  das Vaya bekommt allerdings eine oldschool - SON - Anlage mit Nabendynamo


Das ist ja schon total veraltet, wenn doch die meisten hier mit 11 fach rumcruisen..


----------



## hellmono (26. August 2014)

Sehr schönes Salsa da vorne. 



bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Bei euch sind scheinbar keine Berge und das in einen Mtb Forum, also ich tät die 3 er konstellation vorne nicht missen.



http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#5


2-fach oder Compact Übersetzung kommt man doch eigentlich überall hoch.


----------



## kuwahara (26. August 2014)

x


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. August 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Salsa da vorne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also bei einer anhöhe hier, kommt man nicht aus ohne 22 er kettenblatt vorne.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. August 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> also bei einer anhöhe hier, kommt man nicht aus ohne 22 er kettenblatt vorne.



Nur eine Anhöhe? Dann schiebt man die eben...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Nur eine Anhöhe? Dann schiebt man die eben...


Nur wer liebt´der sein rad schiebt.


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2014)

Echt schade, dass ich kein canti rad habe...
http://theradavist.com/2014/08/map-bicycles-sp-randonneur-project-racks-forks/


----------



## Hrabnar (1. September 2014)

Netzfund Levelboss


----------



## blaubaer (2. September 2014)

Netzfund Speci Awol 




Erik’s Awol x Poler Outback Tourer by John Watson / The Radavist, on Flickr

ach geht ja nur noch 2 monate, dann sollte mein Rahmenset auch eintreffen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. September 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Netzfund Speci Awol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allmächtiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (2. September 2014)

Oh ja, das Poler AWOL haben sie beim Oregon Outback gut versteckt. Wirklich ein klasse Rad.


Nebenfrage: Suche eine Empfehlung für gescheite (und schicke) Rolltop Radtaschen. Sollen vorn transportiert werden, und sollen möglichst nicht zwingend 08/15 Ortlieb sein. Die nutze ich gerade zwar leihweise von meiner Mutter, aber da liegt irgendwie der Hund schon begraben: Die sind an jedem Rentner-Lehrer-Öko-usw. Rad (bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen). Was man so von der anderen Seite des Teichs sieht geht in die richtige Richtung (Swift, YNOT, usw.), ist mit Zoll und Versand aber echt teuer...


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2014)

Carriage bags UK


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

Meine Stadtskanone


----------



## LarsiHasi (2. September 2014)

Jetzt noch Schutzblech und SON Lichtanlage dann wird das schon  Welche Schaltung ist denn verbaut - Rohloff?


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

Alfine8, reicht mir für die Stadt. Mit SON und Schutzblech habe ich noch ein Trekkingrad.


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2014)

Sieht schnell aus.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. September 2014)

Stealth


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Carriage bags UK



Meinst du Carradice? Carriage habe ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2014)

Genau. Jetzt frag mich mal wie ich auf den anderen namen komme...
Danke 
Muß mir mal endlich so eine tasche kaufen, vielleicht kann ich mir die dann merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (3. September 2014)

front ist zu tief


----------



## Cyborg (3. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Meine Stadtskanone


Mein Rücken sagt NEIN! Gewinner hast du von mir für die vordere Bremsscheibe bekommen.


----------



## Diman (3. September 2014)

Es sind nur moderate 13cm. Sattelüberhöhung, aber ich merke schon, dass auch ich älter werde. Die Bremse vorne ist nur eine Dekoration, ich bremse sowieso nicht.


----------



## Drood (3. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Genau. Jetzt frag mich mal wie ich auf den anderen namen komme...
> Danke
> Muß mir mal endlich so eine tasche kaufen, vielleicht kann ich mir die dann merken...



Solltest du!!! 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Meinst du Carradice? Carriage habe ich nicht gefunden...



So isses - und die sind echt zu empfehlen, wenn man das gewisse etwas "anders" mag. Ich hab mittlerweile ne ganze Auswahl:



für die Fahrt zur Arbeit




für mal eben zwischendurch




wenns mal wieder mehr sein soll!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Hrabnar (4. September 2014)

Sorry für OT...

Falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt, gebe auch gern noch 'n Racktime Träger dazu...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...bau-preisupdate-/227940565-230-5659?ref=myads


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (6. September 2014)

Mein City, Chiller und alles Schotter-Weg-Wämser Bike 

Misch-Masch aus alt, neu und Resteverwertung 
Noch im Aufbau, fehlt noch ne passende Sattelklemme, aktuell mit einer etwas zu großen Klemme und Tesafilm, Schalthülle gescheit verlegen und neue Bremsbeläge.

Geschaltet wird mit Alfine 8
Dura Ace 1st Gen Kurbel
Avid und Hayes Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (6. September 2014)

Guter City Bomber


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2014)

... falls mal ein 3er treppenset im we liegt.


----------



## nepo (6. September 2014)

Tolle Inspiration. Sowas schwebt mir schon länger mal mit nem Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen vor.


----------



## Radsatz (8. September 2014)

Ein Stevens 7.1.2 v 1996 für die Strasse


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. September 2014)

Aloha,

war jemand auf der Eurobike am Salsa Stand? Gibt es das Vaya für 2015 noch? Habe heute die Nachricht vom Versender meines Vertrauens bekommen, dass der 2014er Vaya ausverkauft sei... Schade nur, dass so gut wie alle Teile schon in einer Kiste im Keller liegen. 

Wenn jemand einen 56er Rahmen übrig hat, darf er sich gerne melden. Oder eine passende Alternative:

Stahl (oder Titan)
Farbe egal
Innenlager BSA68mm
Oberrohr ca. 560mm
Steuerrohr 175mm oder mehr
EC34 oben und unten
Sattelstütze 27,2mm
Umwerfer 28,6 oder 32mm
Hinterrad Schnellspanner 135mm
Vorderrad Schnellspanner 100mm
Scheibenbremsenaufnahme nach IS vorne und hinten
Viele Ösen (Gepäckträger, Lowrider, Schutzbleche, 3 Flaschenhalter)

Danke schonmal, Grüßle Andi


----------



## Fabeymer (19. September 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> war jemand auf der Eurobike am Salsa Stand? Gibt es das Vaya für 2015 noch? Habe heute die Nachricht vom Versender meines Vertrauens bekommen, dass der 2014er Vaya ausverkauft sei... Schade nur, dass so gut wie alle Teile schon in einer Kiste im Keller liegen.
> 
> ...



Hab eben im 2015er Katalog geschaut, es gibt das Vaya Travel (mit Rahmen-Kupplungen) und das Vaya 2. Vaya Travel nur frame only, das Vaya 2 sowohl als Komplettrad als auch frame only. 

Wenn ich dir die entsprechenden Seiten scannen soll, schick mir 'ne Nachricht und ich lass sie dir zukommen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. September 2014)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. September 2014)

Aloha,

auch, wenn der Vaya für 2015 wohl noch erhältlich ist - gibt es noch Alternativen?

Obwohl das Kona Sutra / Rove ein eigentlich zu kurzes Steuerrohr besitzt - hat jemand eines? Ein 2012er Rahmenset ist gerade günstig zu bekommen. Meine Frage wäre jetzt zum Steuersatzstandard: Welches Maß hat der? Zweite, gleiche Frage zum Innenlagerstandard: BSA? und Gehäusebreite?

Zur Not muss ich mir halt einen steilen Vorbau dranschrauben...

Danke schonmal,

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Silberrücken (21. September 2014)

Warum muss oder sollte ein Reiserad 28zöllig sein? Ich finde das unsinnig; sollte den Präferenzen des Fahrers genügen- ich zeige meine 26zölligen aus lauter Scham und Unkenntnis besser gar nicht erst.



madbull schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir analog zum Singlespeed-Forum eröffne ich auch hier einmal eine Galerie, in die jeder sein Bike, dass irgendwie zum Thema 28 Zoll, Gepäcktransport, Radreisen usw. passt, in BILD und Text einstellen kann.
> 
> Ich mache auch gleich den Anfang mit meinem City-Lasten-Singlespeeder SISSY. Die hält wirklich alles aus, macht alles mit und ist dabei gaaaanz genügsam...
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. September 2014)

Der zitiere Post ist aus dem Jahre 2003, also lass dich bitte nicht lumpen und zeig dein Bike!
Welche Felgengröße es hat, ist doch irrelevant, wenn das Einsatzgebiet deutlich erkennbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (21. September 2014)

aber 28 zoller äh 29 zoller rollen alle besser


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. September 2014)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> aber 28 zoller äh 29 zoller rollen alle besser



Um dir auf dein ständiges Trollen mit Abraham Lincoln zu antworten: "Besser schweigen und als Narr scheinen, als sprechen und jeden Zweifel beseitigen."


Ein 26er Ballonreifen mit 2,5bar wird einem totgepumpten 28er Dackelschneider auf rauer Strecke ordentlich was husten.


----------



## rifi (22. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ein 26er Ballonreifen mit 2,5bar wird einem totgepumpten 28er Dackelschneider auf rauer Strecke ordentlich was husten.



Na klar. Aber vergleiche ich gleiches mit gleichem, also Ballonreifen in 26" mit 29ern , dann sieht es wieder anders aus. Natürlich darf man nicht grundsätzlich sagen, dass 28" in jedem Falle besser rollen, bei vergleichbaren Reifen auf vergleichbarem Untergrund aber eben schon.

Das heißt für mich allerdings nicht, dass 26er unsinnig wären. In einigen Bereichen ziehe ich diese auf jeden Fall vor!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. September 2014)

Der Kollege oben hat (mal wieder) eine völlig unsinnige These aufgestellt, ohne Festlegung der Parameter, wie du es jetzt getan hast.
Auch die Vermengung von 28" und 29" war unsinnig, da letzterer Größenbegriff von der Industrie ausschließlich für Mtbs in Abgrenzung zu anderen Radgattungen benutzt wird, ungeachtet der Verwendung gleicher Felgengrößen.

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass der größere Reifen unter gleichen Bedingungen (Profil, Luftdruck, Untergrund) immer besser abrollen wird als der kleinere, doch sieht die Realität auf dem Bikemarkt eben anders aus. Ich kenne keine herkömmlichen City- oder Reisebikes, in die problemlos ein 28er Ballonreifen passt, doch gibt es Unmengen an 26er Bikes aus diesem Bereich, in die ein Ballonreifen passt oder die bereits damit ausgestattet sind. So ist also auch meine pauschale Aussage zu verstehen.


----------



## LarsiHasi (22. September 2014)

Und ich dachte immer ein Argument, warum ein Reiserad 26 Zoll sein soll ist, daß man wenn man in abgelegenen Regionen unterwegs ist, man eher Ersatz bekommt, als bei einem 28 Zoll Laufrad. Ist diese Information inzwischen überholt?

Bei einer Körpergröße von 158cm (Frau): Zu welcher Laufradgröße sollte man bei einem Reise-/ Trekking Rad eher greifen: 26 Zoll oder 28 Zoll? Ich tendiere eher zu 26 Zoll verstehe aber nicht, warum namhafte Hersteller (z.B. vsf fahrradmanufaktur) Ihre Premium Räder nur als 28 Zoll Variante anbieten?


----------



## Silberrücken (22. September 2014)

Meine 26er sind jedenfalls exakt so hoch wie meine 28zölligen Rennradlaufräder -jeweils frisch bereift- so dass ich keine Veränderungen am Bikecomputer eingeben musste. Die Höhe reicht mir immer, zumal ich gegenüber den grossen Laufrädern bei steilsten Schotteranstiegen keine Gänge opfere......

27. 5 kann ich übrigens auch noch problemlos in meine 26er Rahmen montieren, wenn ich möchte.


----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2014)

LarsiHasi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer ein Argument, warum ein Reiserad 26 Zoll sein soll ist, daß man wenn man in abgelegenen Regionen unterwegs ist, man eher Ersatz bekommt, als bei einem 28 Zoll Laufrad. Ist diese Information inzwischen überholt?


Die größere Stabilität bei gleichem Gewicht spielt auch eine Rolle

Achja: Galerie, daum ein Bild von meiner herzallerliebsten Stadtschlampe mit Ambitionen zum klettern.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die größere Stabilität bei gleichem Gewicht spielt auch eine Rolle



Ja, die kleineren Räder sind nicht ganz so Schwingungsanfällig und insgesamt etwas stabiler. 28Zoll rollt halt schön, macht das Rad aber auch etwas träger was die Wendigkeit angeht. Ich persönlich finde kleine Rahmen mit 26" okay, alles ab XL sieht mit 26" schlichtweg blöd aus weil dann zwischen Gabel und Reifen soviel Platz ist.


----------



## Sentilo (25. September 2014)

LarsiHasi schrieb:


> Bei einer Körpergröße von 158 cm (Frau): Zu welcher Laufradgröße sollte man bei einem Reise-/ Trekking Rad eher greifen: 26 Zoll oder 28 Zoll?



Wie wär's mit 29 Zoll? Meine Frau fährt bei 1,59 ein Salsa Fargo in S. Passt großartig und ist enorm vielseitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (29. September 2014)

Bin soweit begeistert von der Alfine Schaltung an meinem City Bomber.
An das Gewicht von knappen 15kg hab ich mich auch gewöhnt, fahre sonst Singlespeed, aber hab nun paar Strecken dabei, wo ne Schaltung angebracht ist.
Die gebrauchten Bremsen sind mir vor paar Tage auseinander gefallen.
Gab einmal vorn und hinten Shimano zee.

Links daneben das Speci Singlespeedmeiner Freundin 





Verlierst nie das Ding...




Mein zoulou pekana ssp wird nun auch wieder aus seinem Sommerschlaf genommen und wird nochmal neu aufgebaut und ebenfalls mit der Alfine Schaltung ausgestattet.
Aktuell
XT Nabendynamo
XT HR Nabe mit SSP kit
XT V-Brakes anlage
Supernova E3
Brooks Griffe und Sattel


----------



## eisprinzessin (30. September 2014)

LarsiHasi schrieb:


> Bei einer Körpergröße von 158cm (Frau): Zu welcher Laufradgröße sollte man bei einem Reise-/ Trekking Rad eher greifen: 26 Zoll oder 28 Zoll? Ich tendiere eher zu 26 Zoll verstehe aber nicht, warum namhafte Hersteller (z.B. vsf fahrradmanufaktur) Ihre Premium Räder nur als 28 Zoll Variante anbieten?



Meine Frau hat ein 28" Speci Source in Gr. M, das passt bei deiner Körpergröße von der Rahmenhöhe gerade noch so. Wenn der Rahmen aber zu klein wird, sehen die großen Räder etwas unpropotional dazu aus, wahrscheinlich fühlt sich ein größeres Rad für kleinere Leute auch unhandlich an. Bei Reisen in "entlegene Gebiete" sollte man sowieso Schläuche und Mäntel dabei haben, also ist die Ersatzteilfrage eher zweitrangig.

Bei VSF gibt es zb. einige Modelle mit 26" für RH 45, bei den größeren sind es dann schon 28". Und wenn ich so das 28" Kaffeback von @Radfan sehe, würde ich da eher 26" empfehlen


----------



## LarsiHasi (2. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben uns jetzt für ein Patria entschieden. Hatten eine sehr gute Beratung in der Bikeschmiede in München. Eigentlich war der Fokus zunächst auf dem "Petite" es ist dann aber wegen der besseren (leichteren Rohre) dann doch das "Argos" geworden was bei der Vermessung mit 46er Rahmenhöhe dann doch gepaßt hat. Obwohl meine Frau gegenüber dem Trapez-Rahmen (beim Argos gibt es die Curved Variante leider nicht) doch etwas skeptisch gegenüber steht... Wir sind sehr gespannt, wenn in 5 Wochen das Gesamtpaket endlich abholbereit ist!


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Oktober 2014)

Welche Laufradgrösse bekommt das Patria?


----------



## LarsiHasi (2. Oktober 2014)

26 Zoll und noch ein Grund für das "Argos" vs. dem "Petite": beim Argos passen auch noch etwas dickere Reifen.


----------



## shibby68 (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein Inbred im Alltagsoutfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. Oktober 2014)

Gutes rad
ich würde die reifen tauschen...


----------



## Drood (14. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Gutes rad
> ich würde die reifen tauschen...



Ich auch!


----------



## shibby68 (15. Oktober 2014)

würde ich auch 
hatte ich nur vor dem bild noch nicht gemacht.
bin für normale runde eigentlich auf big apple unterwegs vorne/hinten.
wenns bisschen ins gelände geht dann mit den bontrager-schlappen.


----------



## LarsiHasi (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich heute im Rose Store in München entdeckt und ich muß zugeben, daß ich meine eigentliche Abneigung gegen Ebikes spontan überdenken sollte;-)


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Mein Inbred im Alltagsoutfit


lenkzentrale ist hart an der grenze...


----------



## shibby68 (15. Oktober 2014)

Wird bald gegen dropbar getauscht


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Oktober 2014)

LarsiHasi schrieb:


> Hab ich heute im Rose Store in München entdeckt und ich muß zugeben, daß ich meine eigentliche Abneigung gegen Ebikes spontan überdenken sollte;-)



Warum? Für mich ist ein elektronischer Hilfsmotor am Fahrrad nicht stimmig. Entweder ich hab die Kraft oder eben nicht, bin da sehr konservativ. Wenn ich sie nicht habe muss ich trainieren.


----------



## rifi (16. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Warum? Für mich ist ein elektronischer Hilfsmotor am Fahrrad nicht stimmig. Entweder ich hab die Kraft oder eben nicht, bin da sehr konservativ. Wenn ich sie nicht habe muss ich trainieren.



Bist du ein solches Rad mal probegefahren? Im Alltag finde ich ein solches Rad eine gute Idee. Ich muss z.B. morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit einen Berg hoch (kann dort nicht duschen). Das ist für mich, aufgrund des Schwitzens, ein Ausschlussgrund für das Radeln der Strecke. Mit einem Pedelec wäre das möglich und ich hätte immer noch ein wenig Bewegung. Von älteren Personen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Und es ist in meinen Augen immer noch besser, mit einem E-Bike zu fahren als mit einem Auto/Motorrad/Verbrennungsmotorangetriebenen Fahrzeug. Insofern halte ich deine ganz-oder-gar-nicht-Einstellung in diesem Fall zwar für verständlich (ging mir anfangs ähnlich) mittlerweile aber eben für nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja, habe ein E-Mtb probegefahren. Ging bis 25kmh ab wie Schmitzkatze, danach war es genauso wie mit jedem anderen Rad. Bergauf war deutlich leichter weil man selbst steile Etappen ohne schalten bewältigen konnte. Als Alltagsrad möchte ich solch einen Panzer aber nicht haben. Mit dem Singlespeed-Renner habe ich in wenigen Pedalumdrehungen eine entspannte 30 drauf, ohne Motörchen. 

Wo ich das Ebike als sinnig sehe ist der Lastbetrieb in Stadt und auf Tour, aber als Stadtschlampe ist es zu monströs und klobig.

edit: und schwitzen seh ich nicht als Argument. Klingt ja fast so als gäbe es das auf dem Ebike nicht. Körperliche Anstrengung animiert den Kreislauf, auch wenn man langsam fährt. Ich sehe es sogar etwas kritisch wenn man die Motorunterstützungsgrenze überschreitet, weil dann tritt man ein sauschweres Gefährt an, das treibt erst Recht den Schweiß aus den Poren.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2014)

Denke dafür muß dich keiner rechtfertigen.

Bei mir müßte der arbeitsweg schon über 25km einfach sein um über hilfsmotor nachzudenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (17. Oktober 2014)




----------



## rasumichin (17. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir in der Stadt wuerde ich jedem der ein in die Arbeit fahr Rad sucht und dort sowie zuhaus auch sinnvolle Unterstellmoeglichkeit hat ein E-Bike empfehlen. 

Zum sportlichen Radlen ist es natuerlich nix, aber in einer huegeligen Gegend ohne Duschmoeglichkeit in der Arbeit hat das schon Vorteile. Bei mir ist es so dass ich zwar nur 5km Arbeitsweg habe, aber ich wohne auf dem einen Huegel, und arbeite auf dem anderen, und leider komme ich sehr leicht ins Schwitzen. Duschen kann ich zwar in der Arbeit, aber ich habe keine sinnvolle Moeglichkeit das Radgewand trocknen bzw. auslueften zu lassen. Ist am Nachmittag immer sehr angenehm  in das muffig feuche Zeuch zu schluepfen.

Kaufen werde ich mir trotzdem keines, ist mir in vernuenftiger Ausstattung zu teuer fuer seinen Zweck und mir fehlt auch der Platz, aber ja, ich waere nicht prinzipiell dagegen und kenne auch ein zwei Leute die eines Benutzen, und sonst mit dem Renner Ihre Runden drehen. Und wenn mich einer von denen muehelos am weg in die Arbeit im Steilstueck uberholt, dann hat das schon einen gewissen Reiz


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. Oktober 2014)

Aloha,

eBikes haben ihre Berechtigung, für mich persönlich ist aber ein 70-Jähriger Freund das Vorbild, der fährt morgen wieder eine 100 km + 1.000 Hm - Runde in max. 3,5 h. Solange das geht, fahre ich mit einem Rad ohne Motor.

Galerie:





Nachdem das favorisierte und schon bestellte Salsa Vaya "vielleicht" Anfang 2015 lieferbar sein "könnte" habe ich mit dem Kona etwas umdisponiert. Der Preis war auch fair, aber die ca. 700 Gramm Unterschied zum Vaya werden mir schwer fallen, woanders abzuknabbern... wobei Gewicht eh total überbewertet wird ;-)


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht auch nach einer schönen Basis aus. Klassisch Stahl?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. Oktober 2014)

Genau. Fette 2.934 Gramm davon :-D dazu noch die Stahlstarrgabel, mit ungekürztem Schaft 1.084 Gramm.

Der Rahmen sieht in den Details nicht so fein aus wie der Vaya, aber nicht nur das Gewicht lässt auf eine massive Bauweise schließen. Die Ausfaller sind gut doppelt so dick, wie bei meinem gebrochenen Nakamura. Da sollte nix mehr passieren, auch wenn die Anbindung der Kettenstreben beim Vaya z.B. deutlich schöner und wahrscheinlich ähnlich stabil gelöst ist.

Nächste Woche beginnt wahrscheinlich meine Elternzeit, vielleicht komme ich dann nachts in den Genuss von ein paar Schrauber - Stunden


----------



## ONE78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Zu den ebikes kann ich nur sagen, mir ist jedes (teil)muskelgetriebene zweirad in der stadt lieder als ein auto.

one car less!


----------



## soprano (18. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Zu den ebikes kann ich nur sagen, mir ist jedes (teil)muskelgetriebene zweirad in der stadt lieder als ein auto.
> 
> one car less!



word!!


----------



## bokimava (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde ein ebike ist keines Wegs ein "alte Leute" Fahrrad.
der sportliche Anspprt ist nun wirklich nicht mehr da aber es hat einige Vorzüge die nicht nur für alte Leute in Frage kommen.
-Lange touren
-touren allgemein wenn die Knie nicht mehr die Besten sind
-Arbeitsweg ohne Vernrennungsmotor bewältigen
und auch das Schwitzen, DENN auch ich z.b. schwitze im Nu. Ich brauche nur nen 3 Etagen Haus hoch gehen dann kommt mir schon der schweissen auf die Stirn.. und wenn ich nen ebike  habe das mich locker , nicht voll Power unterstützt dann ist das auf jeden Fall gut gegen mein schweiss. Ich muss ja nicht 25+kmh. 
es ist ein entspanntes cruisen und auch schnell fahren ohne den sportlichen Aspekt, der ja immer erreicht werden muss bei vielen hier im Forum. Ich aber fahre nicht nur zum heitzen und sportlichen Vorteil sondern einfach um frei zu entscheiden wo und wie ich fahre und um die Natur zu haben und zu geniessen. das geht mit dem ebike genau so gut.


----------



## bokimava (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bitte meine teilweisen abstrusen Sätze zu entschuldigen. Ich habe gerade die app runtergeladen und schreibe auf kleiner Handy Tastatur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Oktober 2014)

bokimava schrieb:


> Ich finde ein ebike ist keines Wegs ein "alte Leute" Fahrrad.
> der sportliche Anspprt ist nun wirklich nicht mehr da aber es hat einige Vorzüge die nicht nur für alte Leute in Frage kommen.
> -Lange touren ** solange bis der Akku leer ist und es dann schwerer wird, kann man aber auch mit jedem anderen Rad machen, hauptsache leichtgängig.*
> -touren allgemein wenn die Knie nicht mehr die Besten sind ** dann sollte man seinen Fahrstil ändern, von Kraft- auf Frequenztreten*
> ...



Ich muss da jetzt einfach drauf antworten, danach ist von meiner Seite Schluss mit dem Thema, Stichwort Galerie.


----------



## bokimava (18. Oktober 2014)

nochmal zum schwitzen: ich schwitze schnell trotz guter körperlicher Verfassung. Ich bin nach dem Aufstieg in die 3. Etage ja nicht ko oder am schwer atmen. Ich schwitze einfach. Sommer ist bei mir ne Qual was das angeht. aber gut, jedem das seine...


----------



## LarsiHasi (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch kein Pedelic Besitzer und pendele an 5 Tagen in der Woche mind. 11km einfacher Weg zur Arbeit und zurück und erfreue mich dabei am schönen Weg durch die Natur und den Sport den ich dabei quasi nebenbei habe (ich fahre bei jedem Wetter). Trotzdem ertappe ich mich in letzter Zeit dabei, wie ich mir an manchen Tagen wünsche einfach etwas schneller anzukommen ohne danach allzu verschwitzt zu sein... Aber da dadurch mein Sportprogramm vermutlich ganz ausfallen würde, werde ich die Pedelic Anschaffung wohl noch eine ganze Weile vor mir herschieben und erst mal zusehen, was auf diesem Markt noch so alles spannendes passiert.


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2014)

*Könnt ihr die Pedelec-Diskussion bitte woanders weiterführen? Sie hat in einem Galerie-Thread absolut nichts zu suchen! Danke. -swe68*


----------



## Hrabnar (19. Oktober 2014)

Ab morgen in der Bucht...da andere Projekte anstehen...










Edit: hier noch der Link, falls wer Interesse hat...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/191378189829


----------



## 70erbug (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Hier mal mein "Alleskönner".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (24. Oktober 2014)

Ahoi
der Winter kann kommen.


----------



## Manson-007 (26. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Oktober 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf "Kettenwürge", aber das Rad sieht sehr hochwerig und sehr schnittig aus



Was ist Kettenwürge?


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2014)

Schalten :jehowa:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das ist nur ein dynamischer Kettenspanner, also alles legitim solange vorne nur ein Kettenblatt.


----------



## Kordl (26. Oktober 2014)

70erbug schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Hier mal mein "Alleskönner".
> Anhang anzeigen 330911 Anhang anzeigen 330912


Gefällt mir. 
Sag mal was sind das für Schutzbleche?

Kordl


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Oktober 2014)

Kordl schrieb:


> Gefällt mir.
> Sag mal was sind das für Schutzbleche?
> 
> Kordl



Das dürften herkömmliche SKS Bluemels sein.


----------



## stuk (27. Oktober 2014)

unsere City-Biergarten-Strandpromenaden-Ruhrufer-Baggersee-Radtouren-Räder:
















Sattel wurden bereits geändert, ansonsten machen die Dinger echt Spaß


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2014)

Oldschool ist wieder im Trend. Den Eindruck hatte iche schon bei meiner Stippvisite im Stadler.


----------



## Hrabnar (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich kaper mal kurz...sorry.
Last chance...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/191378189829


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 70erbug (30. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das dürften herkömmliche SKS Bluemels sein.


Hallo,

ja es sind SKS Bluemels in 38mm und Schwarz Matt.....


----------



## 70erbug (30. Oktober 2014)

70erbug schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja es sind SKS Bluemels in 38mm und Schwarz Matt.....


 
!Sorry FALSCH sind 42mm!


----------



## Deleted 223019 (30. Oktober 2014)

70erbug schrieb:


> !Sorry FALSCH sind 42mm!


Wie hast du die untere Lowrider- und Schutzblechaufnahme ohne Kollision mit dem Bremssattel ausgeführt? Ist auf deinen Fotos leider wegen der Tasche nicht zu erkennen. Ansonsten genau mein Ding. Habe im Moment ein ähnliches Projekt...


----------



## 70erbug (31. Oktober 2014)

Dickwurz schrieb:


> Wie hast du die untere Lowrider- und Schutzblechaufnahme ohne Kollision mit dem Bremssattel ausgeführt? Ist auf deinen Fotos leider wegen der Tasche nicht zu erkennen. Ansonsten genau mein Ding. Habe im Moment ein ähnliches Projekt...


 

Hallo Dickwurz,
der TUBUS hat eine eigene Öse für die Schutzblechstreben. Und weil die Gabel unten so dick ist, konnte ich den TUBUS nicht direkt an die vorgesehenen Ösen schrauben. Habe mir aus Aluröhrchen Distanzstücke gesägt (ca. 17mm). Die sitzen zwischen TUBUS und Gabel. Weil das nun alles was breiter baut, passt das ohne Probleme mit den Bremsen. Ich versuche die Tage mal ein Foto zu machen….


----------



## Deleted 223019 (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke, jetzt hab ich es! Mein BB7 Bremssattel baut leider durch den Hebel noch breiter auf, da liege ich dann mit der Hülse bei 25 - 30mm...


----------



## 70erbug (31. Oktober 2014)

70erbug schrieb:


> Hallo Dickwurz,
> der TUBUS hat eine eigene Öse für die Schutzblechstreben. Und weil die Gabel unten so dick ist, konnte ich den TUBUS nicht direkt an die vorgesehenen Ösen schrauben. Habe mir aus Aluröhrchen Distanzstücke gesägt (ca. 17mm). Die sitzen zwischen TUBUS und Gabel. Weil das nun alles was breiter baut, passt das ohne Probleme mit den Bremsen. Ich versuche die Tage mal ein Foto zu machen….


----------



## dasspice (2. November 2014)

Hallo,
nach dem spassigen lesen möchte auch ich mein Alltagsrad vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein Gudereit Trekkingrad von 90/91.



Das fand ich günstig in den Kleinanzeigen und erweckte es aus einem über 20-jährigen Dornröschenschlaf. Praktisch keine erkennbare Laufleistung und neuwertiger Zustand. Komplett ausgestattet mit der Deore LX Gruppe inkl. Pedal, Mavic Module 4 Felgen und Speichendynamo.



Es hat einen gemufften Stahlrahmen: Standartmuffen mit Oversize Stahlrohren. Ist das schön? .........vor allen Dingen schön schwer.



Geändert habe ich an dem Rad wenig. Der lila lackierte Stahllenker wurde durch einen gekürzten schwarzen Alulenker und komfortable Griffe getauscht. Der Plastiksattel musste einen Brooks All Terain weichen. Für den Winter werde ich vermutlich aber wieder den PLastiksattel montieren.



Fazit: kaufen, Reifen aufpumpen, Bremse und Schaltung einstellen, fahren


----------



## Steeldonkey (2. November 2014)

schöner youngtimer!


----------



## hellmono (2. November 2014)

Heute auf Tour im Wald mit dem Sohnemann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (3. November 2014)

Nice!!! AWOL, oder?


----------



## hellmono (3. November 2014)

Yap!


----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2014)

sehr cooles bike


----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2014)

Indeed. Die sitzstreben sind aber "zart"...


----------



## rasumichin (3. November 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Indeed. Die sitzstreben sind aber "zart"...


 das hab ich mir auch gedacht, ist das womoeglich der Gund fuer Gebaeck an der Front?


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2014)

der Rahmen aller art von montage möglichkeiten für Gepäckträger sei es vorne oder hinten.
das Awol Elite hat von Hause aus vorne und hinten die Träger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (3. November 2014)

Gebäck an der Front?









Der Grund für die zarte Sitzstreben dürfte vor allem einen Grund haben. Das Rahmematerial: Stahl.

Die zwei Taschen an der Fron sind ein gar nicht mehr soooo neuer Trend aus den USA der halt zusammen mit den Gravel Grinders, Rahmentaschen usw... aufkam. Dort ist man, entgegen der hiesigen Gewohnheit, mittlerweile der Meinung, dass es sich mit zwei Fronttaschen besser fahren lässt als mit zwei Hecktaschen. Ich hab dazu allerdings keine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Das das AWOL aber auch voll beladen gefahren werden kann, steht ausser Frage:


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. November 2014)

R O F L


----------



## hellmono (3. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Die zwei Taschen an der Fron sind ein gar nicht mehr soooo neuer Trend aus den USA der halt zusammen mit den Gravel Grinders, Rahmentaschen usw... aufkam. Dort ist man, entgegen der hiesigen Gewohnheit, mittlerweile der Meinung, dass es sich mit zwei Fronttaschen besser fahren lässt als mit zwei Hecktaschen. Ich hab dazu allerdings keine eigenen Erfahrungen.



Gebäck!  

Was das Gepäck angeht: Ich habe auch noch einen Heckträger und ein paar andere Taschen (Ortlieb). Abgesehen davon, dass ich mit meinen Riesenlatschen gerne mal mit der Ferse anstoße, fand ich es mit dem Gewicht vorn auch deutlich angenehmer. Das Heck "schwingt" im Wiegetritt halt nicht so sehr. Habe aber auch keine richtigen Langzeiterfahrungen mit tagelangen Touren.


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2014)

Dieses Rad ist einfach zum niederknien. Dafür hätte ich auch gerne Platz und Geld.


----------



## Steeldonkey (3. November 2014)

andere eltern haben auch schöne töchter! teilweise kosten diese sogar nur 30% des Awol-Rahmensets


----------



## ONE78 (3. November 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> andere eltern haben auch schöne töchter! teilweise kosten diese sogar nur 30% des Awol-Rahmensets


Stahl, fatties fit fine, gates ready, dropbar geo, ...
da wird die auswahl schon dünn! Steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der randoliste.


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2014)

Es ist auch gar nicht so teuer wie ich gedacht habe, daher eher nur Platz. Allerdings würde es sich im Einsatzzweck zu sehr mit anderen Rädern überschneiden, daher kann ich auch ohne es auskommen


----------



## pefro (4. November 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> andere eltern haben auch schöne töchter! teilweise kosten diese sogar nur 30% des Awol-Rahmensets



Hmmm, welche Stahl Töchter mit Reifenfreiheit bis 2.1, Drop Bar Geo, Stack / Reach Ratio 1,50< und Tourentauglichem Rahmen fallen Dir denn für 150€ so ein?


----------



## nonamenic (4. November 2014)

so, nachdem ich die letzten Jahre kaum gepostet habe und eigentlich erst ein MTB-Projekt anstand melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Aufgrund meiner Sitz- und Haltungsprobleme mit dem Rennrad nun ganz aktuell zum Thema AWOL: Das schöne Cannondale CAAD 10 ist verkauft und am Samstag werde ich mein AWOL Comp-Rad abholen. Wenn meine Kosmetikbehandlung des AWOLs (King Cage, div. Thomson Teile, Brooks Sattel, Fatboy-Reifen) beendet ist, werde ich nächste Woche mal Fotos posten. Für die erste Radreise im Frühjahr werden dann noch Schutzbleche und vermutlich ein Nabendynamo nachgerüstet.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. November 2014)

also mein kaffenback hat 160€ gekostet und ist prima für lange touren geeignet. 2,1er reifen braucht man nicht. ich fahre mit dropbar. bin aber auch eher der sportliche fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (4. November 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> also mein kaffenback hat 160€ gekostet und ist prima für lange touren geeignet. 2,1er reifen braucht man nicht. ich fahre mit dropbar. bin aber auch eher der sportliche fahrer



Ja, dass Kaffenback kenne ich. Sicher kein schlechter Rahmen fürs kleine Geld. Aber ja nicht wirklich mit dem AWOL vergleichbar. Halt ein Cross Rahmen mit Schutzblech Ösen. Für lange Touren würde ich mir definitiv was anderes suchen. Und dicke Reifen haben viele Vorteile.

Ich finde die Preisgestaltung, insbesondere das Frameset inkl. Gabel und Stütze für 499.- schon ziemlich fair, wenn man mal guckt, was Surly, Salsa oder andere für Ihre Sets aufrufen.





nonamenic schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich die letzten Jahre kaum gepostet habe und eigentlich erst ein MTB-Projekt anstand melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Aufgrund meiner Sitz- und Haltungsprobleme mit dem Rennrad nun ganz aktuell zum Thema AWOL: Das schöne Cannondale CAAD 10 ist verkauft und am Samstag werde ich mein AWOL Comp-Rad abholen.



Schön, da wünsche ich schonmal viel Spass mit dem Rad. Darf man fragen woher Du es hast? Hatte Dein Händler auch die Frame Sets?


----------



## hellmono (4. November 2014)

Wo wir hier gerade so munter diskutieren: Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp für Schutzbleche, die folgende Bedingungen erfüllen: Metall, schwarz & passend für 42c Reifen?

Und einen Flaschenhalter suche ich auch noch, der quasi die gleichen Bedingungen erfüllen muss (abzgl. 42c ). Die King Cage sind schön, aber leider silber.




nonamenic schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich die letzten Jahre kaum gepostet habe und eigentlich erst ein MTB-Projekt anstand melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Aufgrund meiner Sitz- und Haltungsprobleme mit dem Rennrad nun ganz aktuell zum Thema AWOL: Das schöne Cannondale CAAD 10 ist verkauft und am Samstag werde ich mein AWOL Comp-Rad abholen. Wenn meine Kosmetikbehandlung des AWOLs (King Cage, div. Thomson Teile, Brooks Sattel, Fatboy-Reifen) beendet ist, werde ich nächste Woche mal Fotos posten. Für die erste Radreise im Frühjahr werden dann noch Schutzbleche und vermutlich ein Nabendynamo nachgerüstet.
> Gruß Chris



Hört sich gut an. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Diman (4. November 2014)

Tacx Tao


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Hatte Dein Händler auch die Frame Sets?



die kommen erst ende November   
oder noch später, es hiess mal Oktober...


----------



## pefro (4. November 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die kommen erst ende November
> oder noch später, es hiess mal Oktober...



Ok, merci. Mit Ende November könnte ich leben. Mein Händler meinte aber eher Januar...  Hmmm, vielleicht doch einfach ein Deluxe kaufen...


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preisgestaltung, insbesondere das Frameset inkl. Gabel und Stütze für 499.- schon ziemlich fair, wenn man mal guckt, was Surly, Salsa oder andere für Ihre Sets aufrufen.



als ich das letzte mal nach dem awolset geschaut habe, war es noch mit ca. 700€ veranschlagt! das war aber letztes jahr im herbst

und wie gesagt, das Kaffenback kann auch lange touren! auf meiner letzten tour waren die etappen zwischen 110km und 150km lang. vollbeladen


----------



## nonamenic (4. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Schön, da wünsche ich schonmal viel Spass mit dem Rad. Darf man fragen woher Du es hast? Hatte Dein Händler auch die Frame Sets?


Hole das Bike bei Stenger in Hösbach. Kann ja mal nach den Rahmensets fragen wenn ich dort bin.

.....und schwarze Stahlschutzbleche für 42 c kann ich auch gebrauchen


----------



## pefro (4. November 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> als ich das letzte mal nach dem awolset geschaut habe, war es noch mit ca. 700€ veranschlagt! das war aber letztes jahr im herbst
> 
> und wie gesagt, das Kaffenback kann auch lange touren! auf meiner letzten tour waren die etappen zwischen 110km und 150km lang. vollbeladen



Glaube ich Dir ja alles. Jetzt aktuell sinds es aber 499.- und andere fahren auch vollbeladen mit dem Klapprad. Jeder wie er will. Ich bin da tolerant 

Du kannst aber nicht hergehen und schreiben, dass es Rahmen wie das AWOL für 150€ gibt - dafür sind die Unterschiede zwischen AWOL und Kaffenback einfach zu groß. Der Kaffenback ist für mich eigentl. genau so, wie ein Tourenrahmen NICHT sein sollte (kurze Kettenstreben, kurzes Steuerrohr, große Sattelüberhöhung, usw...) sicher toll für ein wendiges Crossrad, aber nicht für die Langstrecke.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> kurze Kettenstreben, kurzes Steuerrohr, große Sattelüberhöhung, usw...) sicher toll für ein wendiges Crossrad, aber nicht für die Langstrecke.



Ob für Langstrecke oder nicht bleibt ja wieder dem Fahrer überlassen, aber das sind die Merkmale eben bei AWOL, Salsa Vaya und mit Abstrichen Kona Sutra (meine Wahl... hängt aber - noch - unaufgebaut im Keller )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (4. November 2014)

Meine Pendelmaschine: Ein gebraucht gekauftes Bianchi Meta, bockschwer, komplett umgebaut. SSP mit aktuell 52:21, aber gerade heute waren 2 Kettenblätter in der Post: 50 und 48 Biopace. Letztes wird demnächst als Winterübersetzung montiert um Gegenwind besser zu ertragen und falls mal Spikereifen aufgezogen werden müssen.
Ansonsten: Nabendynamo mit vorne Axa Luxx70, macht gut Licht! Dropbar, mit Sisal Wäscheleine umwickelt nach @potsdamradler, Reifen sind Schwalbe Marathons, aufm Lenker nen Garmin 60SCX und an den Füßen die Preisleistungssieger wie auf allen meinen Rädern: PD M520

Noch Fragen?


----------



## pefro (5. November 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ob für Langstrecke oder nicht bleibt ja wieder dem Fahrer überlassen, aber das sind die Merkmale eben bei AWOL, Salsa Vaya und mit Abstrichen Kona Sutra (meine Wahl... hängt aber - noch - unaufgebaut im Keller )



Ja natürlich. Versteht sich ja eigentl. von selbst: Jeder so wie er will. Ich denke da nicht in Schubladen und wenn jemand mit dem Kaffenback auf längeren Touren gut zurecht kommt ist das doch wunderbar und alles im Lot.

Mir gings nur um die Vergleichbarkeit: Wenn jemand sowas Spezielles wie ein AWOL möchte, dann hat er sich i.d.R. ausführlich Gedanken dazu gemacht und bestimmte Vorstellungen, wie so ein Rad aussehen sollte - und dann gibt es nicht viele Räder, die da mitspielen. Auch Vaya und Sutra / Rove sind ja beschränkter, was die Reifenfreiheit angeht. Bikes wie das Genesis CdF sind wieder eher race lastig usw... Mir fällt eigentl. nur noch das Fargo ein, welches ähnlich viel bietet wie das Awol. Salsa hat die Preise aber auch kräftig angezogen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Steeldonkey (5. November 2014)

Das Awol ist schon toll... fuchtbarer Reim...

ich habe mir damals in der Tat einige Gedanken gemacht. Ich wollte austauschbare Ausfallenden, die HR-Bremsaufnahme im Dreieck zwischen Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe und ein kürzeres Oberrohr als mein altes Nishiki. Dazu Gepäckträgeraufnahmen und die Möglichkeit Schutzbleche zu montieren.
Das alles konnte mir nur das Awol und das Kaffenback 1 bieten. Salsa hat keine austauschbaren Ausfallenden, genau wie Surly. Singular und Norwind bieten sowas noch, waren mir aber zu teuer.
Also habe ich mir den letzten Kaffenback 1 Rahmen geschnappt, bevor der ausverkauft war. (Das Kaffenback 2 hat ja all diese Kriterien nichtmehr erfüllt)


Allerdings würde ich mir niemals ein Komplettrad kaufen. Ich brauche immer nur den Rahmen! Ebenfalls ohne Gabel, da ich fest an meiner Salsa Vaya festhalte (maximale Scheibengröße 185mm)

Zur Zeit bin ich aber am überlegen, ob ich mal bei Poisonbikes den Rahmenpreis für einen ihrer neuen Pionionrahmen erfrage. Denn anscheinend kann man die Teile nur als Komplettrad kaufen.... Denn Piniongetriebe sind meiner Meinung nach die Zukunft im Bereich Fahrrad. Leider ist so ein Gebtriebe haltbar und deshalb unrentabel für die Hersteller.....

Hier der besagte Pinionrahmen. Ich würde einfach die Teile von meinem Kaffenback anschrauben und fertig wäre mein Traumrad. (vielleicht noch eine andere Lackierung)


----------



## Drood (5. November 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> Meine Pendelmaschine: Ein gebraucht gekauftes Bianchi Meta, bockschwer, komplett umgebaut. SSP mit aktuell 52:21, aber gerade heute waren 2 Kettenblätter in der Post: 50 und 48 Biopace. Letztes wird demnächst als Winterübersetzung montiert um Gegenwind besser zu ertragen und falls mal Spikereifen aufgezogen werden müssen.
> Ansonsten: Nabendynamo mit vorne Axa Luxx70, macht gut Licht! Dropbar, mit Sisal Wäscheleine umwickelt nach @potsdamradler, Reifen sind Schwalbe Marathons, aufm Lenker nen Garmin 60SCX und an den Füßen die Preisleistungssieger wie auf allen meinen Rädern: PD M520
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> ...



Keine Fragen, sondern einfach nur Applaus, sehr genial  . 52er SSP ist für den Winter wirklich herb, ich bin von 46 auf 48 hoch und empfinde das als Ideal. Hinten 16er oder 18er - ich muss mal wieder zählen....!

Grüße Silke


----------



## Hrabnar (5. November 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Keine Fragen, sondern einfach nur Applaus, sehr genial  . 52er SSP ist für den Winter wirklich herb, ich bin von 46 auf 48 hoch und empfinde das als Ideal. Hinten 16er oder 18er - ich muss mal wieder zählen....!
> 
> Grüße Silke


Wobei ja deine Übersetzung dicker ist @Drood ;-)


----------



## moneyball (5. November 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333531



Keine Fragen, einfach herrlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (5. November 2014)

Ich fragte mich schon selbst- wo hattet ihr Ästhetik belegt?


----------



## Manson-007 (7. November 2014)

So die Alfine ist endlich draußen, Gott sei Dank


----------



## stuk (7. November 2014)

"Action" in Cuxhaven-Duhnen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. November 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> So die Alfine ist endlich draußen, Gott sei Dank



Ich mag diese Rahmenform nicht mehr sehen. Gabs keinen Mixte mehr in deiner Garage?


----------



## Drood (8. November 2014)

Und ich dachte bis eben, das wäre ein Mixte?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. November 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bis eben, das wäre ein Mixte?



Ne, das obere ist ein einfacher Damenradrahmen. 





Quelle: http://www.rad-spannerei.de/blog/2011/08/30/eurobike-nummer-20/

Das ist ein Mixte.


----------



## ONE78 (8. November 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ne, das obere ist ein einfacher Damenradrahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben! So muss das. Das oberrohr muss bis zu den dropouts durchgehen, sonst bekommt das sitzrohr (zu viel) biegung ab.
aber die rohloff ist trotzdem immer wieder gut! Habenwillfürsfargo...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. November 2014)

Wenn die Rohloff das Heck nicht so schwer machen UND es einen STI geben würde. Hmm... aber mit über 2.5Kg fürs Kompletthinterrad ist das schon eine Ansage. Ich hab eben eine eine einfache Kombi aus Hinterrad mit Freilauf, Kasette, und Schaltwerk addiert und lande bei ca 1600g komplett.


----------



## nonamenic (10. November 2014)

hier nun mal das erste Foto meiner Neuerwerbung. Das Spacertürmchen wird noch schrumpfen sobald die endgültige Position feststeht. Gabelschaft muss auch noch geschwärzt werden. Ein Gepäckträger für vorn kommt auch noch und spätestens im März die Schutzbleche für die erste Reise.
@pefro: habe nach den AWOL-Rahmensets gefragt, gibt es bisher nur in USA evtl. im Januar auch bei uns.
Gruß Chris


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2014)

Grundfarbe solide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2014)

mir gefällt der hobel auch. gibts mal paar mehr infos dazu?


----------



## nonamenic (11. November 2014)

@shibby68: danke.
hier noch paar Infos: AWOL Comp als Komplettrad gekauft, Größe M.
Teile ausgewechselt:
Vorbau Thomson (MTB-Version 70 mm 0 Grad, weils gefällt)
Stütze Thomson
Klemme: Thomson
Flaschenhalter: King Cage Ti
Reifen: FatBoy 700x45 Skinwall
Sattel: Brooks Swift Ti
Pedale: Shimano XT
Klingel: Spurcycles schwarz, eine Augenweide

was noch kommt:
Gepäckträger vorne: Tubus schwarz
Schutzbleche: Stahl schwarz (noch keine Ahnung woher, für Tips bin ich offen)

von was ich träume:
Nabendynamo SON
Lichtanlage von Supernova
The Plug, zum Laden von Smartphone/Navi

Erster Fahreindruck nach 30 Km: davor hatte ich ein 8 Kg Cannondale RR. Im Vergleich dazu ist das AWOL ein Traktor, aber wenn es mal rollt macht es echt Spaß. Bin auch Fan von Vespas und vom Landrover Defender. Das ist ungefähr vergleichbar: schwer aber gemütlich 

Mit der Sitzposition muss ich noch etwas "spielen", evtl. doch noch ein Vorbau in 90 mm, oder den Sattel weiter zurück. Mir kommt es arg gestaucht vor.

Bei der BB7 war ich echt skeptisch, aber bin jetzt schon begeistert: mehr Bremsleistung braucht kein Mensch auf so einem Rad. Gefühlt liegt die Leistung zwar unter der hydraulischen SLX-Bremse, aber wesentlich höher als RR-Felgen-Bremse, V-Brake oder HS33 welche ich schon alle "erfahren" haben.

Ansonsten sehr angenehmes fahren, mir schmerzt der Nacken nicht mehr so. Und optisch für mich schon fast ein Kunstwerk. Nur die Schuhe schleifen an den Kettenstreben wenn ich nicht sauber auf den Pedalen stehe. Aber das lerne ich noch, so werde ich wenigstens zur richtigen Fußstellung erzogen.

Gruß piff


----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2014)

klingt sehr gut. 
daumen hoch zusätzlich für vespa-fan


----------



## Hrabnar (11. November 2014)

Von VeloOrange gibt's demnächst wohl eine schwarze Stahlblechvariante...
Irgendwo gelesen...wenn ich's find, poste ich's nochmal.


----------



## hellmono (11. November 2014)

Sehr schöner Aufbau vom AWOL.

Einige Dinge, die ich bei mir auch noch anbauen möchte. Vor allem mehr Thomson Parts und einen Brook Sattel, wobei da eher den Cambium.

Lichtanlage soll auch alsbald folgen.

Schwarze Schutzbleche suche ich auch noch, aber leider welche, die die 42C Reifen unterbringen.

In schmaler gibt es:
http://store.velo-orange.com/index....45mm-hammered-polished-fenders-700c-1494.html
http://handsomecycles.com/product/mud-butler-fenders-1

Die originalen Fender vom Awol Elite kriegt man scheinbar leider nicht einzeln.


----------



## Hrabnar (11. November 2014)

Da isses...
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/10...ew-disc-touring-hubs-giant-water-bottle-cage/


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2014)

interessante Links 

bin mir am überlegen ob man einen Awol-fred Starten soll ?
bei mir steht ja bald ein Aufbau an...   wenn dann endlich der Rahmen kommt...


----------



## nonamenic (11. November 2014)

AWOL-Fred würde mir gefallen.
Wegen den Schutzblechen vom Elite frage ich mal bei meinem Händler nach.
Es kann ja auch mal vorkommen, dass ein Elite-Fahrer seine Schutzbleche schrottet - dann müssen die doch irgendwie nachträglich zu bekommen sein.
Zur Not könnte man ja auch die Bleche von z.B. G. Berthoud irgendwie in schwarz-matt pulvern oder lackieren lassen? Wird halt bestimmt nicht ganz günstig werden. Würde mich aber gerne an einer Sammelbestellung/Lackierung beteiligen 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fixking (11. November 2014)

hier mal mein neues gefährt! teile wie lichtanlage, gepäckträger und schutzbleche liegen schon bereit! überlege noch fürn winter auf reifen mit reflektionsstreifen umzusteigen

für einen awol fred wäre ich übrigens auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (11. November 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich aber am überlegen, ob ich mal bei Poisonbikes den Rahmenpreis für einen ihrer neuen Pionionrahmen erfrage. Denn anscheinend kann man die Teile nur als Komplettrad kaufen.... Denn Piniongetriebe sind meiner Meinung nach die Zukunft im Bereich Fahrrad. Leider ist so ein Gebtriebe haltbar und deshalb unrentabel für die Hersteller.....
> 
> Hier der besagte Pinionrahmen. Ich würde einfach die Teile von meinem Kaffenback anschrauben und fertig wäre mein Traumrad. (vielleicht noch eine andere Lackierung)



Ich finde Pinion auch sehr interessant. Ich konnte das Rad diese Woche bei Poison bestaunen. Leider hatte ich nicht genügend Zeit, sonst wäre ich mal eine Runde mit gefahren.


----------



## pefro (12. November 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @pefro: habe nach den AWOL-Rahmensets gefragt, gibt es bisher nur in USA evtl. im Januar auch bei uns.
> Gruß Chris



Vielen Dank Dir!

Scheint soweit die allgemeine Info zu sein, mir hat mein Händler auch 2015 genannt...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. November 2014)

Aloha, vorerst fertig, bis die neue Gabel kommt...





Sitzposition passt soweit ganz gut. Wie es über 2 h Fahrzeit aussieht kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Gewogene 12,95 kg sind mir für meinen Einsatzzweck eigentlich zuviel, aber der massive Rahmen erweitert halt auch den Einsatzzweck...

Grüßle Andi


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2014)

der lenker is ja riesig! racelite xl?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. November 2014)

Stimmt, sieht auf dem Bild echt groß aus. Ist ein Racelite in 440mm, hätte ihn aber auch gerne breiter genommen...


----------



## krull (22. November 2014)

Leider nur ein Handy-Schnappschuss.








Bringt mich jeden Tag in die Arbeit und zurück, hat Kapazitäten für etwaige Einkäufe (von Abendessen, über 2x 50l Erdsäcke bis zum Weihnachtsbaum) und ab und zu darfs am WE mit mir touren. 

Für mich nach einem längeren Weg schon ziemlich nah am perfekten Stadtrad. Für mein Anforderungsprofil funktioniert es sehr sehr gut und ist gleichzeitig rattig genug dass ich es stehen lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixking (22. November 2014)

Frontgepäckträger ist ein soma porteur nehm ich an?

gefällt mir überaus gut!


----------



## krull (22. November 2014)

Ja genau, danke! Der ist zwar schwerer als die DIY Variante, die ich vorher hatte, aber auch steifer und somit mit Beladung besser zu fahren.


----------



## ONE78 (22. November 2014)

Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## Fixking (23. November 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Ja genau, danke! Der ist zwar schwerer als die DIY Variante, die ich vorher hatte, aber auch steifer und somit mit Beladung besser zu fahren.



wo hasten den her? selbst aus den usa bestellt oder gibts nen deutschen händler den ich noch nicht gefunden habe?


----------



## krull (23. November 2014)

Fixking schrieb:


> wo hasten den her? selbst aus den usa bestellt oder gibts nen deutschen händler den ich noch nicht gefunden habe?



Aus Deutschland: http://www.singlespeedshop.com/


----------



## Specialk (24. November 2014)

@krull 
Schönes praktisches Bike, wieviel Kilometer hast Du damit am Tag zu bewältigen und was machst Du wenn die Wetterverhältnisse sich verschlechtern z.B. Schnee?


----------



## krull (24. November 2014)

Specialk schrieb:


> @krull
> Schönes praktisches Bike, wieviel Kilometer hast Du damit am Tag zu bewältigen und was machst Du wenn die Wetterverhältnisse sich verschlechtern z.B. Schnee?



Sind mind. 24km/Tag und die fahr in Alltags-/bürotauglichen Gewand. Deswegen will ich das Gepäck auch nur am Bike und nicht am Rücken transportieren.

Schnee: In Wien bin ich recht viel auf "Haupt-" Radwegen unterwegs, die grundsätzlich recht gut geräumt werden. Wenns früh ist kanns aber schon vorkommen dass ich auf ungeräumten Straßen von dem Hügel runter muss wo ich wohne. Also wenn absehbar ist dass viel Schnee fällt kommen Crossreifen drauf. Den schneereichen Winter vor 2 Jahren bin ich aber mit den Supremes durchgefahren. Da helfen die MTB-Skills dann.


----------



## 601 (24. November 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Aus Deutschland: http://www.singlespeedshop.com/



Scheinbar wurde der Träger aus dem Sortiment genommen. Oder ich habe ihn nur nicht gefunden...


----------



## Drood (25. November 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Den schneereichen Winter vor 2 Jahren bin ich aber mit den Supremes durchgefahren. Da helfen die MTB-Skills dann.



Meinen Respekt dafür hast du - aber ich z. B. traue mich dann nicht mehr ohne Spikes auf den täglichen Arbeitsweg. Zwar habe ich mir mittlerweile auch ein paar Skills angeeignet, oft brauchen die aber Platz, den man in beengtem städtischen Raum nicht hat. Und gegen die fiese gefrorene Pfütze in der Kurve hilft irgendwie nix, außer vielen kleinen Krallen, die sich hineinbohren... 

Trotzdem würde ich es auch lieber ohne Spikes schaffen, denn man braucht sie  wirklich meist nur stellenweise und der Rest ist längst geräumt oder getaut oder weggesalzen.

Dein Surly ist klasse 

Gruß Silke


----------



## krull (25. November 2014)

601 schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurde der Träger aus dem Sortiment genommen. Oder ich habe ihn nur nicht gefunden...



Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal direkt nachfragen. Kent bestellt immer mal wieder bei Soma. Meiner hat übrigens 125€ gekostet. 



Drood schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt dafür hast du - aber ich z. B. traue mich dann nicht mehr ohne Spikes auf den täglichen Arbeitsweg. Zwar habe ich mir mittlerweile auch ein paar Skills angeeignet, oft brauchen die aber Platz, den man in beengtem städtischen Raum nicht hat. Und gegen die fiese gefrorene Pfütze in der Kurve hilft irgendwie nix, außer vielen kleinen Krallen, die sich hineinbohren...
> 
> Trotzdem würde ich es auch lieber ohne Spikes schaffen, denn man braucht sie  wirklich meist nur stellenweise und der Rest ist längst geräumt oder getaut oder weggesalzen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin da recht schmerzbefreit und Spikes sind mir zu mühsam. Die Stellen wo am Weg typischerweise Eisbildung ist, kenne ich mittlerweile und fahre dort entsprechend vorsichtig drüber. Ich lege aber im Winter den Arbeitsweg so dass ich eher wenig auf Straßen, sondern eher auf abgetrennten Radwegen unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (25. November 2014)

Das Cross-Check ist großartig! Auf dünnen Reifen fahr ich nicht mehr durch die Stadt. Schon gar nicht im Winter. Mein Centurion ist nach etlichen Evolutionsstufen im Alltags-Modus angekommen:


----------



## pefro (25. November 2014)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das Cross-Check ist großartig! Auf dünnen Reifen fahr ich nicht mehr durch die Stadt. Schon gar nicht im Winter. Mein Centurion ist nach etlichen Evolutionsstufen im Alltags-Modus angekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338440



Mit original "Haifischflosse" - auchmal wieder schön, die zu sehen  Manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich hätte mein Longus aus der Zeit einfach behalten.

Was hast Du Dir denn um die Sattelstütze gewickelt und warum? Diebstahlschutz?


----------



## randinneur (25. November 2014)

Der Rahmen ist super vielseitig und macht immernoch einen tollen Eindruck - mal abgesehen von der Farbe. Um die Sattelstütze habe ich einen Fahrradschlauch gezogen - sozusagen als Rostprävention. Nicht schön, aber ich bin da penibel.


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2014)

So,

ein kleines Update/Revision bei meinem Dr. Dew






- LRS mit NaDy
- VO Frontträger mit seitlicher Leuchte, Rücklicht E3
- Umrüstung auf Formula R1 mit 160 Centerlock Scheiben
- Umrüstung auf ^1x10 mit 11-34/40 und FSA Gimondi Kurbel (neues Innenlager war auch fällig)





... liegt jetzt bei 12,1kg - der LRS ist ein echter Klopper 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Daniel110 (25. November 2014)

Die Farbgebung ist nach wie vor gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich... aber das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.

Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Rad sehr sehr gut! 

Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2014)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Die Farbgebung ist nach wie vor gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich... aber das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Rad sehr sehr gut!
> 
> ...




Danke - tja, Stütze und Vorbau waren urspünglich weiß, Gabel auch - die Rahmenfarbe wäre kaum identisch zu pulvern gewesen (metallic blau), also hab ich das hellblau der Schriftzüge genommen. Mittlerweile hat das Rad auch etliche Gebrauchsspuren (Alltagsrad eben) - Vielleicht kommt irgendwann ja mal was elegantes in Stahl.... bis dahin versieht es treu den Dienst, hoffentlich


----------



## pefro (25. November 2014)

Lass Dir nichts erzählen   

Ich finde die Farbkombination traumhaft! Auch die Zusammenstellung mit den silbernen Teilen: Wunderbar!

Welches 40er Ritzel fährst Du denn?


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Lass Dir nichts erzählen
> 
> Ich finde die Farbkombination traumhaft! Auch die Zusammenstellung mit den silbernen Teilen: Wunderbar!
> 
> Welches 40er Ritzel fährst Du denn?



DAnke - ist ein TA single für 130mm LK


----------



## gtbiker (25. November 2014)

Ausgesprochen hübsch! (bis auf die seitlich montiere Lampe vielleicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soprano (26. November 2014)

Crosscheck, centurion und kona alle drei Bombe!!!!


----------



## 601 (27. November 2014)

krull schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal direkt nachfragen. Kent bestellt immer mal wieder bei Soma. Meiner hat übrigens 125€ gekostet.



Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Hast Du seitlich am Träger schon einmal Packtaschen befestigt? Bzw. würde das gehen? Zumindest kann ich eine Querstrebe unterhalb der Packfläche erkennen. Wenn auch die Stützstreben, die zur Achse führen, nicht senkrecht verlaufen...


----------



## 601 (27. November 2014)

Wenn ich hier schon in einer "Galerie" poste, dann kann ich ja auch ein Bild meines Arbeitsweg- und Reiserads einstellen. Der Rahmen ist schon etwas älter. Hersteller: Bernd Herkelmann.


----------



## pefro (28. November 2014)

Schön mal wieder einen Stahlrahmen von Herrn Herkelmann zu sehen. Um ihn ists ja ein wenig ruhig geworden nach seiner Insolvenz. Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Teil?


----------



## Sentilo (28. November 2014)

Ha, Bernd Herkelmann, das erinnert mich sogleich an meinen queroval gemufften MTB-Rahmen aus den frühen Neunzigern. Weiß jemand, was aus Regina Flachkamp geworden ist, seiner Rahmenbauerin? Die war ja gelernte Goldschmiedin; entsprechend akribisch hat sie auch Bernds Rahmen gelötet.


----------



## pefro (28. November 2014)

Herkelmanns aktuelle Bikes werden jetzt ja geschweisst, aber die schönen Details werden gelötet. Vielleicht macht Sie das ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (29. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder einen Stahlrahmen von Herrn Herkelmann zu sehen. Um ihn ists ja ein wenig ruhig geworden nach seiner Insolvenz. Bist Du zufrieden mit dem Teil?



Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen. Auch deshalb, weil er sehr vielfältig einsetzbar bzw. umrüstbar ist. Gerade habe ich das Rad ohne Probleme von 36er auf 50er Reifenbreite umgerüstet. Das Rad und die Sitzposition passen mir einfach. Entsprechend freue ich mich fast schon auf die 15 km Strecke zum Arbeitsplatz...


----------



## pefro (30. November 2014)

601 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen. Auch deshalb, weil er sehr vielfältig einsetzbar bzw. umrüstbar ist. Gerade habe ich das Rad ohne Probleme von 36er auf 50er Reifenbreite umgerüstet. Das Rad und die Sitzposition passen mir einfach. Entsprechend freue ich mich fast schon auf die 15 km Strecke zum Arbeitsplatz...



Ja, Herkelmann ist einer der wenigen Hersteller von Trekkingrahmen, der standardmäßig 50er Reifen berücksichtigt (28"). Das macht er bei den neuen Rahmen immernoch so, finde ich gut! Viel Spaß Dir weiterhin mit Deinem Rad, so zeitlos wie es aussieht kannst du das auch noch die nächsten 20 Jahre fahren !


----------



## nepo (30. November 2014)

Hier mal mein Leatherman Tool im aktuellen Herbstkleidchen.













Im Winter (wenn der Schnee da ist) kommen dann Ice Spiker drauf und im Sommer kommen die Schutzbleche wieder ab.

Der Umstieg von Larsen TT auf RaceKing hat sich absolut gelohnt. Die Rollen auf Asphalt deutlich angenehmer. Der Grip abseits ist ein wenig schlechter, aber für das meiste reicht´s.

Nebenbei: War heute das erste Mal auf dem Fröttmaninger Müllberg. Und dann hat man von oben nicht mal bis zur Arena sehen können.


----------



## krull (1. Dezember 2014)

601 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Hast Du seitlich am Träger schon einmal Packtaschen befestigt? Bzw. würde das gehen? Zumindest kann ich eine Querstrebe unterhalb der Packfläche erkennen. Wenn auch die Stützstreben, die zur Achse führen, nicht senkrecht verlaufen...



Noch nie ausprobiert, sollte aber gehen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14013556018


----------



## 601 (2. Dezember 2014)

@krull: Danke! Mal schauen, wie ich das neue Rad aufbauen werde...


----------



## Fischradler (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
das ist meine Schlechtwetterkiste......


----------



## varadero (14. Dezember 2014)

dieses Radljahr hört mal wieder gar nicht auf


----------



## Fischradler (14. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch die andere Seite...Stevens X6 aus 2007 aber mit Magura Julie .....


----------



## Fischradler (14. Dezember 2014)

Fixking schrieb:


> Frontgepäckträger ist ein soma porteur nehm ich an?
> 
> gefällt mir überaus gut!


Mir auch....schickes Teil .......


----------



## krull (17. Dezember 2014)

Fischradler schrieb:


> Mir auch....schickes Teil .......



Danke, ist auch sehr praktisch und kann gut als Lastenesel mißbraucht werden. Hier mit 2 Christbäumen und paar Km fahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HyperBoraa (18. Dezember 2014)




----------



## goegolo (18. Dezember 2014)

Fischradler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 342942 Hallo,
> das ist meine Schlechtwetterkiste......Anhang anzeigen 342942



Gerade am Schlechtwetterrad verhindern lange Schutzbleche eine Menge Dreck im Antrieb...


----------



## dunkelfalke (23. Dezember 2014)

Heute kann mein Rad im Büro warten


----------



## Guenni3103 (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!
Hier die Vorher/Nachher Version meines Centurion Accordo RC. Im schlechten Zustand bei EBAY ersteigert, aufgebaut und da mir das Grün nicht gefiel, noch mal neu feuerrot pulvern lassen und Umbau auf Rennlenker. 

Beleuchtung ist noch nicht angeschlossen, hier bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig, wie ich das Kabel verlegen werde. Die vorherige Umschlingmethode hat mir nicht gefallen. 

Nutzung erfolgt gelegentlich für den Weg zur Arbeit  (38km einfach) und auch mal eine Wochenendtour mit leichtem Gepäck.

Ich hoffe, es gefällt.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Drood (25. Dezember 2014)

Moin Günter,

nicht hauen - mir gefällt es auf dem oberen Bild besser, sowohl Farbe als auch die ganze Zusammenstellung wirken da für mich stimmiger, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Für weitere Touren und auch deinen langen Arbeitsweg halte ich die neue Steuerzentrale allerdings für geeigneter, als die vorige Version.

So oder so, gute Arbeit, wünsche dir viel Freude damit!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Guenni3103 (25. Dezember 2014)

Moin Silke,

nein, Du wirst nicht gehauen. 

Du liegst auch gar nicht so falsch. Die Classic Teile von Ritchey sahen an dem grünen Rad schon gut aus. Ich konnte mich mit der Farbe aber nie anfreunden, deshalb der Wechsel. Außerdem gefielen mir die silbernen Bleche und der silberne Tubus auch nicht.
Und der Vorbau funktionierte nur mit einem bleischweren Adapter für die 1 Zoll Gewindegabel

Das Ergebnis ist nicht schlecht, aber vorher war es stimmiger. Da bin ich bei Dir.

Das Feuerrot ist auch leider heller als gedacht. Falsch gewählt….

Aber es fährt sich sehr gut mit dem Rennlenker und den Lenkerendschaltern. Insofern bin ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Danke fürs Feedback 
Gruß
Günter


----------



## OerdiYJ (26. Dezember 2014)

Mein Trek Crossrip für den Winter und längere Touren mit Gepäck


----------



## hellmono (30. Dezember 2014)

Bescheidenes Bild von einer Tour vor knapp 2 Wochen. MTB Trails + die Reifen + RR Clicks sind eine mittelmäßige Kombi.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsache spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (30. Dezember 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hauptsache spass.



Immer. 

Selbst beim eingeklickten Abgang kurz nach dem Bild.


----------



## Drood (30. Dezember 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Immer.
> 
> Selbst beim eingeklickten Abgang kurz nach dem Bild.



....eingeklickte Abgänge sind aber sowas von fies


----------



## dunkelfalke (30. Dezember 2014)

Da lobe ich die Click'R. Kann mit denen nicht passieren.


----------



## peterbe (31. Dezember 2014)

Vom Gelände-Transporter ist mein Fargo in diesem Jahr zum Gepäck-Urlaubsbike geworden, deswegen noch die Asphaltreifen drauf. Rahmengröße: XXL...


----------



## dasspice (31. Dezember 2014)

@peterbe. Ganz schön gruselig mit den Blutflecken an der Wand.


----------



## Drood (31. Dezember 2014)

dasspice schrieb:


> @peterbe. Ganz schön gruselig mit den Blutflecken an der Wand.



....und am Pedal...der Tatwaffe....

Sorry, musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (1. Januar 2015)

Schlachthaus Ambiente


----------



## soprano (1. Januar 2015)

Aber das Rad gefällt!!!


----------



## ONE78 (1. Januar 2015)

>


Schönes fargo, trotz des flatbars


----------



## schloerfi (4. Januar 2015)

Mein Focus Planet hat ein paar kleine Updates erhalten...der FSA Metropolis Lenker war auf die Dauer doch nix, daher nun ein Salsa Pro Moto 2. Die Brooks Slender wurden gegen ergonomischere Ledergriffe von GYES getauscht, Pedale sind nun MKS Sylvan Touring.

Würde mich im Übrigen davon trennen, wenn Jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat. Siehe Bikemarkt!


----------



## Drood (4. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie seltsam, der Metropolis- Lenker sieht genial und doch auch ergonomisch aus, trotzdem scheint er nirgends lange zu bleiben, was stimmt nicht mit dem Teil?

Grüße 
Silke


----------



## schloerfi (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte ihn ja in der umgedrehten, sportlicheren Position montiert...das war in der Stadt auf Dauer zu anstrengend. Umdrehen in die bequemere, aufrechtere Stellung wollte ich ihn nicht, da mir das Rad dann optisch nicht mehr gefallen hätte. Insofern bin ich mit dem Flatbar mit leichter Neigung zum Fahrer besser bedient  !


----------



## Drood (4. Januar 2015)

...ok, das ist ein Argument


----------



## Steeldonkey (4. Januar 2015)

achtung handybild!

ich hätte nicht gedacht, solche steigungen in dresden und umgebung zu finden....

und alles nur um zum hässlichsten fernsehturm der welt zu kommen


----------



## Kordl (4. Januar 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


>



Das Planet gefällt.  

Kordl


----------



## DH9 (4. Januar 2015)

Hy.
Habe mir ein Twinroad Rohloff leicht modifiziert. Sehr schönes Trekkinbike.

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1759006?in=user

Gruss
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2015)

Moin Chris,

wie ist dein Einsatzzweck für das schöne Bike? Also, mich wundert die Kombi Rohloff, aber keine Schutzbleche und kein Gepäckträger. Wirkt so wie ein Speedbike!

Gruß Silke


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2015)

endlich fertig  das Stadtrad ......


----------



## ONE78 (5. Januar 2015)

Puh, sehr schönes rad!
diese gabel 

nur die "bleche" sehen mehr nach deko aus...


----------



## DH9 (5. Januar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> wie ist dein Einsatzzweck für das schöne Bike? Also, mich wundert die Kombi Rohloff, aber keine Schutzbleche und kein Gepäckträger. Wirkt so wie ein Speedbike!
> 
> Gruß Silke



Hy Silke,
ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Passt nicht so ganz hier rein. Nehme es derzeit für Trainingstouren als speed-urban bike. Umbauen für Radreisen kann ich es jederzeit. Habe ein Paar Curana C-Lite Schutzbleche auf Lager, die schraube ich demnächst dran. Ich hoffe die taugen etwas...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## pefro (5. Januar 2015)

ollo schrieb:


> endlich fertig  das Stadtrad ......



Schönes Bike!

Baut Gleiss wieder Rahmen oder ist das aus dem "Bestand" ?


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Hy Silke,
> ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Passt nicht so ganz hier rein. Nehme es derzeit für Trainingstouren als speed-urban bike. Umbauen für Radreisen kann ich es jederzeit. Habe ein Paar Curana C-Lite Schutzbleche auf Lager, die schraube ich demnächst dran. Ich hoffe die taugen etwas...
> 
> Gruß
> Chris


Schau bei den Curana, dass die mindestens 1cm seitlich überstehen, sonst taugen sie nichts. Die Erfahrung habe ich machen müssen. Leider sind die Curana recht flach ohne Seitenwände wie z.B. bei den SKS Bluemels.

Deine flachen Holzschutzbleche sind leider nur Dekoration. Der Fahrtwind drückt die Wassertropfen seitlich raus und dann mit dem Fahrtwind voll auf die Kleidung.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Mein Focus Planet hat ein paar kleine Updates erhalten...der FSA Metropolis Lenker war auf die Dauer doch nix, daher nun ein Salsa Pro Moto 2. Die Brooks Slender wurden gegen ergonomischere Ledergriffe von GYES getauscht, Pedale sind nun MKS Sylvan Touring.
> 
> Würde mich im Übrigen davon trennen, wenn Jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat. Siehe Bikemarkt!



Was ist das Problem am Planet, dass Du Dich wieder davon trennen willst?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. Januar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Schau bei den Curana, dass die mindestens 1cm seitlich überstehen, sonst taugen sie nichts. Die Erfahrung habe ich machen müssen. Leider sind die Curana recht flach ohne Seitenwände wie z.B. bei den SKS Bluemels.
> 
> Dein flachen Holzschutzbleche sind leider nur Dekoration. Der Fahrwind drückt die Wassertropfen seitlich raus und dann mit dem Fahrtwind voll auf die Kleidung.



Aloha,

habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht; aber der 1 cm selbst reicht bei mir nicht; fahre 25er Reifchen und 45er Bleche. Die Curana sind optisch 5 Sterne wert, können aber von der Funktion her meinen billigen Xtreme in gleicher Breite nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. Wenn ich jetzt noch Schutzbleche finde, die ausreichend Schutz bieten und sich um eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme herum montieren lassen, bin ich glücklich...

Grüßle Andi


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht; aber der 1 cm selbst reicht bei mir nicht; fahre 25er Reifchen und 45er Bleche. Die Curana sind optisch 5 Sterne wert, können aber von der Funktion her meinen billigen Xtreme in gleicher Breite nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. Wenn ich jetzt noch Schutzbleche finde, die ausreichend Schutz bieten und sich um eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme herum montieren lassen, bin ich glücklich...
> 
> Grüßle Andi



stimmt... die Curana Schutzbleche sehen gut aus. In der Vitrine. 
Ich habe 42er Schwalbe Supremes und meine Curana stehen seitlich ca. 0.5-1cm über. Das ist leider zuwenig und ich muss ständig die Schutzbleche zentrieren (die Curana Streben Aufhängung taugt leider auch nichts), damit ich bei nasser Fahrbahn nicht vollgesifft bin.
Leider ist das vordere Schutzblech auch zu kurz und ich suche vergeblich was passendes von SKS zum Verlängern (die bekannten Gummischlappen).
Leider taugt das hinter Schutzblech auch nicht viel, da es ständig klappert. Und zwar so starkt, dass es dauernd gegen den Gepäckträger schlägt und mittlerweile die Farbe ab ist. Es hat leider nur 1 einzige Strebe ganz hinten und die nächste erst an der Bremse. Bei einer Bodenwelle schwingt dann das ganze und scheppert.

Tja, wie es so mit Designer Sachen ist... schaut gut aus in der Vitrine und versagt im Alltag. 
Gleiche Erfahrung habe ich mit bekannten Hipster Urban-Bikes gemacht, welche ich nach wenigen Monaten wieder enttäuscht verkauft habe. 

Schau Dir mal bei SKS die neuen X-Long/ Bluemels extra lang an. Die gibt es in Silber und Schwarz und sind irgendwie die ersten Schutzbleche, die den Namen verdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH9 (6. Januar 2015)

Cool. Sehr hilfreiche Tipps! Ich glaube ich lasse sie in der OVP und verkaufe Sie wieder und steige wieder auf SKS UM!


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

Die Stronglight Bleche gehen auch ganz gut...und sind 'n Tick günstiger...


----------



## hellmono (6. Januar 2015)

Sind die Stronglight auch Plaste oder Metall?


----------



## schloerfi (6. Januar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem am Planet, dass Du Dich wieder davon trennen willst?


Ein Problem gibt es nicht. Aber ich stehe einfach auf Stahl und wollte für längere Touren mal einen Drohbar versuchen....Beides ist zum Bsp. beim Kona Rove vorhanden, mit welchem ich geliebäugelt habe. Andererseits müsste ich da dann noch Bleche, Gepäckträger und Licht nachrüsten. Also ging meine Überlegung auch schon dahin, die Teile auf einen schicken Stahlrahmen zu verpflanzen...das 2015er Genesis Tour De Fer Frameset gefällt mir z.Bsp. sehr gut. Aber mal abwarten...vlt. bleibt auch alles so, wie es ist  !


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Sind die Stronglight auch Plaste oder Metall?


http://www.stronglight.com/stronglight/index.php/welcome/garde_boue_catalogue
Aufbau ist quasi analog zu den Blümels...


----------



## hellmono (6. Januar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> http://www.stronglight.com/stronglight/index.php/welcome/garde_boue_catalogue
> Aufbau ist quasi analog zu den Blümels...



Ah, danke. Und schade, suche ja immer noch nach breiten Metallschutzblechen in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Und schade, suche ja immer noch nach breiten Metallschutzblechen in schwarz.


Scroll doch ganz runter. Weiter unten gibt es die Schützer in Alu


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

Und auch die haben das Problem...sie schützen nicht...


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Und schade, suche ja immer noch nach breiten Metallschutzblechen in schwarz.


In schwarz kenn ich nur die...und die sind nur normal breit...
http://store.velo-orange.com/index....45mm-hammered-polished-fenders-700c-1496.html


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

Es hat ja schon einen Grund, warum Schutzbleche breiter sind und seitlich um dem Reifen greifen. Das Spritzwasser des Reifens wird abgefangen und nach unten geleitet. Und durch den seitlichen Schutz (quasi wie ein Seitenspoiler) drückt der reingeleitete Fahrtwind das Wasser in die Mitte, wo es nach unten abfliesst. Das genügend lange Schutzblech ist vorne mindestens bis Kurbelmitte tief oder noch tiefer. Dann landet das Wasser auf der Straße.

Ist das Schutzblech niedriger (oft nur bis Vorderachse), dann reicht der Fahrtwind ab ca. 15 km/h, dass das Wasser beim Fallen genügend Zeit hat, durch den Fahrtwind weiter hinten die Schuhe und Hosenbeine einzusauen (wie bei meinen Curanas ohne Gummischlappen).
Und ist das Schutzblech völlig plan und kurz wie bei dem Holzteil, dann ist dessen "Einsau-Performance" besonders hoch. 
Denn das abspritzende Wasser des Reifens drängt vorheriges Wasser seitlich nach aussen, anstatt nach unten und der Fahrtwind bläst es dann weiter nach hinten. Also nicht nur die Füße sind eingesaut, sondern alles vom Gesicht bis zu den Schuhen. Den Versuch habe ich mal selbst unfreiwillig gemacht, wenn man mehr als 15 km/h radelt.

Es gibt halt "Form follows Function" von Ingenieuren oder "Design oder Tod!" von technikfremden Designern.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> In schwarz kenn ich nur die...und die sind nur normal breit...
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index....45mm-hammered-polished-fenders-700c-1496.html



Für schlanke 30mm Marathon Racers gehen die vermutlich noch gut...


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Ein Problem gibt es nicht. Aber ich stehe einfach auf Stahl und wollte für längere Touren mal einen Drohbar versuchen....Beides ist zum Bsp. beim Kona Rove vorhanden, mit welchem ich geliebäugelt habe. Andererseits müsste ich da dann noch Bleche, Gepäckträger und Licht nachrüsten. Also ging meine Überlegung auch schon dahin, die Teile auf einen schicken Stahlrahmen zu verpflanzen...das 2015er Genesis Tour De Fer Frameset gefällt mir z.Bsp. sehr gut. Aber mal abwarten...vlt. bleibt auch alles so, wie es ist  !



Das Rove ist je mehr in Richtung Surly Disc Trekker. Damit kann man auch sehr gut lange Touren radeln.


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Für schlanke 30mm Marathon Racers gehen die vermutlich noch gut...


Auch normale 32er Reifen passen da immer gut drunter...
Hab sie auch schon mit 35er Panaracer gefahren...Ging auch noch, sollten dann hat gewissenhaft und nah am Reifen montiert werden...


----------



## MucPaul (6. Januar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Auch normale 32er Reifen passen da immer gut drunter...
> Hab sie auch schon mit 35er Panaracer gefahren...Ging auch noch, sollten dann hat gewissenhaft und nah am Reifen montiert werden...



Wie machst Du das eigentlich mit dem Schutzblech bei der Halterung. Also die hinten an der Stahlstrebe am Vorderrad und Hinterrad?

Bei mir ist die irgendwie im Curana Schutzblech gesteckt und läßt sich mit bisschen Kraft seitlich verschieben (im Bild direkt am Reflektor). Leider verschiebt die sich bei schlechten Wegen oft von selbst, so daß das Curana auf eine Seite wandert, manchmal bis zu 7mm. Durch den Hebeleffekt dreht es das Blech dann vorne am Scheinwerfer um 1cm und mehr aus der Achse, so dass mir bei Regen das Zeugs vorne seitlich raus und dann direkt ins Gesicht spritzt. Ich bin da manchmal schon am verzweifen... nach jeder Holperfahrt muss ich das Blech neu ausrichten (und habe dann den Siff an den Fingern).


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das eigentlich mit dem Schutzblech bei der Halterung. Also die hinten an der Stahlstrebe am Vorderrad und Hinterrad?
> 
> Bei mir ist die irgendwie im Curana Schutzblech gesteckt und läßt sich mit bisschen Kraft seitlich verschieben (im Bild direkt am Reflektor). Leider verschiebt die sich bei schlechten Wegen oft von selbst, so daß das Curana auf eine Seite wandert, manchmal bis zu 7mm. Durch den Hebeleffekt dreht es das Blech dann vorne am Scheinwerfer um 1cm und mehr aus der Achse, so dass mir bei Regen das Zeugs vorne seitlich raus und dann direkt ins Gesicht spritzt. Ich bin da manchmal schon am verzweifen... nach jeder Holperfahrt muss ich das Blech neu ausrichten (und habe dann den Siff an den Fingern).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348324


Curanas können außer im Stand gut aussehen mal so gar nix...kenn' ich von diversen Kompletträdern (Staiger, Winora und Spec. bei uns aus'm Laden).
Leute die auf die Bleche angewiesen sind bekommen SKS oder die Stronglight...


----------



## Steeldonkey (6. Januar 2015)

zur Schutzblechdiskussion kann ich aus was beitragen.

ich habe z.b. zwei HR Schutzbleche in 45er Breite mit 37er Supremes montiert







empfehlen kann ich aber auf jeden fall diese beiden hier

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubeho...ech/Noriko-H-Schutzbleche-Set-gehaemmert.html

und die tollen teile von Gilles Berthoud (gibts auch in der langen variante)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Z...chutzblech/Inox-Schutzbleche-Set-poliert.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (6. Januar 2015)

2x HR Bleche ist mit die beste Lösung!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. Januar 2015)

@Steeldonkey sind das die SKS Longboard? Die stehen momentan auf meiner Einkaufsliste (45mm). Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Grüßle

P.S. Spritzlappen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...lastics-Bluemels-p33765/schwarz-45-mm-o22242/


----------



## Steeldonkey (7. Januar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> @Steeldonkey sind das die SKS Longboard? Die stehen momentan auf meiner Einkaufsliste (45mm). Jemand Erfahrungen damit?



ja, das sind SKS Longboard.

aber ganz spritzfrei bekommt man keine schutzbleche.

es kommt ja auch immer auf die gefahrene geschwindigkeit an.

die marathon supremes nehmen aber auch sehr viel wasser auf!


----------



## ONE78 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte die longboards nen winter über am pompetaminemit 35er cx reifen. Ging sehr gut, wenn man das vordere blech recht tief montiert. Und in matt schwarz sehen die richtig gut aus.


----------



## nepo (7. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist der Tretlagerbereich trotz Longboards vollgeschmoddert. Es ist halt dann eher Spritzwasser, als die Schlammbatzerl, die sich dort sonst sammeln. Und seitlich sammelt sich das Wasser auch am Schutzblech. Den 100% Schutz gibt es nicht.

Und übrigens @MucPaul auch die SKS Bleche muss ich zumindest am Vorderrad an der Gabelbefestigung immer wieder mal nachjustieren.
Was hindert dich eigentlich daran, die Curanas in die Tonne zu hauen und SKS dranzumachen???
Übrigens schmoddert aber sogar ein 2" Reifen in einem 65er Schutzblech rum. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Spritzer vom Vorderrad auf das Tretlager.


----------



## pefro (7. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin mit den PlanetBike Cascadia sehr zufrieden! Schön breit und kommen gleich mit ordentlichen MudFlaps.


----------



## ollo (7. Januar 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> 
> Baut Gleiss wieder Rahmen oder ist das aus dem "Bestand" ?




Moin,
danke, ich bin auch ganz verliebt  nach dem hin und her der "Restaurierung" und leider baut Gleiss keine Rahmen mehr, wie der Zufall es will gab es einen Verkäufer ende 2013 und mich als Käufer  und dann brauchte es viele Monde und Bittgesuche damit Herr Gleiss ein paar Zughalter anlötete und den Rahmen richtig Pulvert mit der passenden Anzahl an Decals in der passenden Farbe usw. .

@ONE78
ja sind wirklich nur Deko und hatte die Schutzbleche bei der Neuaufbauplanung auch anders am Rad gesehen, na mal schauen habe ein paar schöne von der Firma Woodies gesehen und dann auch breiter, wenn dann endlich mal die Contis lieferbar sind


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. Januar 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ja, das sind SKS Longboard.
> 
> aber ganz spritzfrei bekommt man keine schutzbleche.
> 
> ...



Aloha und danke schonmal!

Ich denke, dann werden die es, v.a. weil ich die cremefarbenen auch ganz chic finde. Am VR fahre ich momentan einen 28er Schwalbe Durano und am HR einen 25er Vittoria Rubino, die haben eigentlich gar kein Profil... Und zum Vergleich hatte ich die Reifen ja schon am anderen Rad mit den Xtreme Schutzblechen. Da ist die Schutzwirkung deutlich besser gewesen.

Jetzt probiere ich mal die Langbretter aus und dannn schaun mer mal.

Grüßle Andi


----------



## Drood (7. Januar 2015)

....und ich habe an die Gilles Berthoud noch was rangebastelt:




und erst dadurch bleibt das Tretlager sauber und die Schuhe bekommen wirklich nichts mehr von der Straße ab. Die Eigenbaulösung hat auch den charmanten Vorteil, dass die LKW-Plane, dadurch dass sie sehr nachgiebig ist, nicht stört wenn man irgendwo hängenbleibt. Ich hatte zuerst die SKS-Longboards mit den dazugehörigen Verlängerungen. Damit einmal ne Treppe runtergeschoben, die Dinger dabei vergessen, mit der Verlängerung an der Stufe hängengeblieben und damit das ganze Schutzblech aus den Befestigungen gerissen...

Grüße Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (8. Januar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> ....und ich habe an die Gilles Berthoud noch was rangebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wo kriegt man denn kleine stücke LKW Planen her? Das ist doch auch das Zeugs, aus dem die Ortliebs Classic gemacht werden, oder?


----------



## Drood (8. Januar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man denn kleine stücke LKW Planen her? Das ist doch auch das Zeugs, aus dem die Ortliebs Classic gemacht werden, oder?



Ich hab sie von einer Spedition - einfach mal angehalten und nett in der Werkstatt nachgefragt. Die haben das auf Rolle, um Löcher in den Planen zu reparieren, dabei bleiben immer wieder Stückgrößen über, die für ein Schutzblech locker reichen.

Grüße Silke


----------



## timpalim (8. Januar 2015)

Ist das Rene Herse Rad Deins? Tres Chic. Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss.

Zu der Schutzblechdiskussion kann ich nur die Gilles Berthoud oder die Bleche von Velo Orange empfehlen. Jeweils vorne und hinten einen Leder Spritzkappen und schon bleiben die Schuhe “trocken”.



Steeldonkey schrieb:


> zur Schutzblechdiskussion kann ich aus was beitragen.
> 
> ich habe z.b. zwei HR Schutzbleche in 45er Breite mit 37er Supremes montiert
> 
> ...


----------



## MucPaul (8. Januar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> Ich hab sie von einer Spedition - einfach mal angehalten und nett in der Werkstatt nachgefragt. Die haben das auf Rolle, um Löcher in den Planen zu reparieren, dabei bleiben immer wieder Stückgrößen über, die für ein Schutzblech locker reichen.
> 
> Grüße Silke


Super Idee mit der Spedition, muss ich auch mal gucken.

Die Leder Fender von Velo Orange sehen auch ganz ok aus. Aber für EUR 20,- pro Stück... 
Die könnte ich mir eigentlich auch aus einem alten, breiten Gürtel selber schneiden.


----------



## Bener (8. Januar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> ....und ich habe an die Gilles Berthoud noch was rangebastelt:



Wie hast Du das Stück fixiert? Geklebt? Womit? Das hält dauerhaft?


----------



## timpalim (8. Januar 2015)

Ich würde patex, sekundenkleber oder es gibt - der heißt wirklich so - superkleber. Der klebt bis zu 1to. Alternativ könnte man schrauben nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (8. Januar 2015)

timpalim schrieb:


> Ich würde patex, sekundenkleber oder es gibt - der heißt wirklich so - superkleber. Der klebt bis zu 1to. Alternativ könnte man schrauben nehmen.



haha... Du glaubst aber auch alles, was in der TV Werbung  gezeigt wird. 
Das einzige was mein Sekundenkleber (Henkel oder Tesa) mal gescheit klebte, war eine Kaffetasse. Beim Rest hat's einfach nicht gefunzt. Aber sowas von überhaupt nicht!
Und mit Pattex kriege ich nicht mal eine abgelöste Schuhsohle richtig drangeklebt.
Drangebappt ja, aber nicht drangeklebt.
Dieses harmlose Zeugs im Bastelladen ist genau dafür gedacht, zum Basteln für die Kinder.

Und ABS Kunststoff ist immun gegen Pattex und Sekundenkleber. Sag ich mal aus Erfahrung.
Die Spritzschlappen kannst du höchstens vielleicht mal mit einer starken Heissklebepistole versuchen, eher aber dranschrauben. Das ist mal meine erste Vermutung. 

Leider weiss ich nicht wo man richtige Industriekleber her bekommt. Im Laden jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## emilemil (8. Januar 2015)

Zum Kleben bezüglich der Schutzblechfragen will ich einige Hinweise geben.
Erstmal ist zB Pattex nicht gleich Pattex wie das vor Jahrzehnten der Fall war, als es nur den Pattex Kontaktkleber gab (Pattex Klassik). Mittlerweile gibt es für jeden Kleber-Hesteller in den Baumärkten ein eigenes Regal mit allen möglichen Produkten für die verschiedensten Anwendungen. Bei der Verklebung von zB Materialien wie Stein und Metall sind ein elektronischer Berater (im Baumarkt) oder das Internet hilfreich. Aber diese Ratschläge würde ich nur mit Vorsicht befolgen. D.h. eine Probeklebung ist in jedem Fall Pflicht.
Für die Herstellung von Ösen für die Beleuchtungs-Kabelverlegung (Halbierte Stücke aus Vinylschlauch mit vermutlich ABS Kotflügeln) hat sich Pattex Kraftkleber Transparent als wirksam erwiesen. Im Datenblatt dieses Klebers werden:
Metall; Gummi ; Leder;Holz; Stein und Kunstoffe (auch Weich PVC) als klebbare Stoffe benannt.
Ausgeschlossen sind PP (Polypropylen); PE (Polyethylen) und Styropor.
Die Nichtwirksamkeit beim Verkleben von Polyamid (Nylon) füge ich aus meiner Erfahrung hinzu.
Primer können, vor dem eigentlichen Verkleben aufgetragen, die Oberfläche von anscheinend "unklebbaren" Stoffen aktivieren, so daß eine Fügung von "Problem-Kunststoffen" möglich wird. Es ist bekannt, daß eine Polyamid- zu Polyamid-Klebung mit Ameisensäure möglich ist. Ameisensäure soll auch in Zusammenhang mit anderem Klebstoff als Aktivator benutzt werden können. Erfahrungen damit mache ich erst in nächster Zeit.
Von den Ösen für die Verkabelung gibt's anschließend ein Bild . Diese Verklebung hält jetzt ein knappes Jahr.
Vorsicht über die Haltbarkeit einer Klebung ist immer angebracht.



MfG EmilEmil


----------



## MucPaul (9. Januar 2015)

emilemil schrieb:


> Zum Kleben bezüglich der Schutzblechfragen will ich einige Hinweise geben.
> Erstmal ist zB Pattex nicht gleich Pattex wie das vor Jahrzehnten der Fall war, als es nur den Pattex Kontaktkleber gab (Pattex Klassik). Mittlerweile gibt es für jeden Kleber-Hesteller in den Baumärkten ein eigenes Regal mit allen möglichen Produkten für die verschiedensten Anwendungen. Bei der Verklebung von zB Materialien wie Stein und Metall sind ein elektronischer Berater (im Baumarkt) oder das Internet hilfreich. Aber diese Ratschläge würde ich nur mit Vorsicht befolgen. D.h. eine Probeklebung ist in jedem Fall Pflicht.
> Für die Herstellung von Ösen für die Beleuchtungs-Kabelverlegung (Halbierte Stücke aus Vinylschlauch mit vermutlich ABS Kotflügeln) hat sich Pattex Kraftkleber Transparent als wirksam erwiesen. Im Datenblatt dieses Klebers werden:
> Metall; Gummi ; Leder;Holz; Stein und Kunstoffe (auch Weich PVC) als klebbare Stoffe benannt.
> ...



Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wie Deine Versuche ausgegangen sind. Interessiert mich.
Die Pattexe, den ich versucht hatte, hiessen "Extra-Stark" und "Tropffrei". Die Datenblätter stehen ja auf dem Karton drauf. Geklebt haben die aber nicht, eher gebappt.

Das mit Deiner Anordnung finde ich nicht geglückt, da sich in den Schlaufen nach kurzer Zeit Straßendreck und Schlamm sammeln. Nach einiger Zeit reisst das dann ab. (Meine Erfahrung. War aber, wie gesagt, mit meinem Pattex).
Nimm besser einen größeren Siliconschlauch oder ein Schrumpfröhren aus dem Elektronikmarkt und verklebe das längs des Schutzblechs. Nach dem Durchziehen des Kabels kannst Du die Enden mit Powertape oder Kleber verschliessen.


----------



## Drood (9. Januar 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das Stück fixiert? Geklebt? Womit? Das hält dauerhaft?



zuerst hatte ich das mit Panzertape geklebt:




Dann wollte ich das vor dem Winter ordentlich machen, habe aber beim abziehen des Panzertapes festgestellt, dass es vermutlich noch sehr lange gehalten hatte, trotz Alltagseinsatz. Jedenfalls hält es jetzt so (hinteres Schutzblech):




Als Planenbezugsquelle wären noch die Planenmacher zu empfehlen, die gibt es häufiger, als man denkt - für Sportboote, PKW-Anhänger, alles mögliche ist mit Planen versehen und dort kann man sicher ein kleines Stück käuflich erstehen.

Grüße Silke


----------



## timpalim (9. Januar 2015)

Kann ich nicht verstehen,meine abgelöst Sohle hält,das nur am Rande. 
Ansonsten 2-komponenten-Kleber. Ich halte die Lösung mit den Schrauben für am geeignetsten.
Bzgl. Spritzschutz: anstelle nach den LKW planen zu suchen, hab ich bei einem Sattler nach Lederresten gefragt, passend ausgeschnitten und zusammengeklebt. Damits nicht im Fahrtwind flattert mehrere Lagen nehmen oder Kunststoffform dazwischen legen.



MucPaul schrieb:


> haha... Du glaubst aber auch alles, was in der TV Werbung  gezeigt wird.
> Das einzige was mein Sekundenkleber (Henkel oder Tesa) mal gescheit klebte, war eine Kaffetasse. Beim Rest hat's einfach nicht gefunzt. Aber sowas von überhaupt nicht!
> Und mit Pattex kriege ich nicht mal eine abgelöste Schuhsohle richtig drangeklebt.


----------



## halbes_broetche (9. Januar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> zuerst hatte ich das mit Panzertape geklebt:
> 
> Dann wollte ich das vor dem Winter ordentlich machen, habe aber beim abziehen des Panzertapes festgestellt, dass es vermutlich noch sehr lange gehalten hatte, trotz Alltagseinsatz. Jedenfalls hält es jetzt so (hinteres Schutzblech):
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir bei ebay ein Reststück Plane gekauft, es genau so mit Panzertape ins Schutzblech geklebt und es hält. 

Grüße


----------



## MucPaul (10. Januar 2015)

halbes_broetche schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir bei ebay ein Reststück Plane gekauft, es genau so mit Panzertape ins Schutzblech geklebt und es hält.
> 
> Grüße


Oh ja, mit Panzertape (Duct-tape) funktioniert es immer. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.

Eine passende Hilfestellung dazu für Ingenieure (und angehende...  )


----------



## MucPaul (10. Januar 2015)

Das ist kein Witz:
die Sets (Engineering Survival Kits) gibt es schon fertig zu kaufen...


----------



## emilemil (10. Januar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ................................
> Das mit Deiner Anordnung finde ich nicht geglückt, da sich in den Schlaufen nach kurzer Zeit Straßendreck und Schlamm sammeln. Nach einiger Zeit reisst das dann ab. (Meine Erfahrung. War aber, wie gesagt, mit meinem Pattex).
> Nimm besser einen größeren Siliconschlauch oder ein Schrumpfröhren aus dem Elektronikmarkt und verklebe das längs des Schutzblechs. Nach dem Durchziehen des Kabels kannst Du die Enden mit Powertape oder Kleber verschliessen.



Schlamm und Dreck sprengen die Ösen nicht ab und gegen Feuchtigkeit ist der Kleber immun (Regenschirmsymbol auf der Verpackung), und einzelne Schlaufen haben bessere "Fail Safe" Eigenschaften, da die Warscheinlichkeit, daß sich der Kleber bei mehreren Ösen gleichzeitig löst, gegen Null geht. Da ich Fail Safe (Begriff aus der Leichtbau Theorie) erwähnt habe: Einzelne Ösen sind leichter.
Die Geometrie der verwendeten Ösen ist so, daß zwei Beleuchtungsleitungen locker gleichzeitig durchgesteckt werden (nicht gefädelt werden) können, selbst, wenn die Kabelschuhe schon angebracht sind. Die Enden zu verschließen, ist überflüssig.

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2015)

Awol on Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Januar 2015)

Kennt jemand einen Halter für einen SON Edelux Scheinwerfer, den man auf den Bügel des Lowriders montieren kann? Im Prinzip den Scheinwerfer so montiert wie bei dem AWOL, nur eben ein SON in Verbindung mit einem "einfacheren" Lowrider, der einen "Bogen" von der einen zur anderen Seite hat

Grüßle und danke schonmal


----------



## schloerfi (14. Januar 2015)

Es ging ja ein paar Posts zuvor um Schutzbleche...weiß Jemand, ob ich die Velo Orange Bleche auch vorne an den Lowrider-Ösen befestigen kann?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## pefro (15. Januar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Halter für einen SON Edelux Scheinwerfer, den man auf den Bügel des Lowriders montieren kann? Im Prinzip den Scheinwerfer so montiert wie bei dem AWOL, nur eben ein SON in Verbindung mit einem "einfacheren" Lowrider, der einen "Bogen" von der einen zur anderen Seite hat
> 
> Grüßle und danke schonmal



Schau mal hier, etwas weiter unten im Artikel:

http://theradavist.com/2011/04/initial-reaction-schmidt-son-delux-hub-and-edelux-led-lamp/

Schön wäre es wenn Du im AWOL Thread ein Bild Deiner Lösung postest, hilft dann sicher auch anderen


----------



## Rommos (15. Januar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Halter für einen SON Edelux Scheinwerfer, den man auf den Bügel des Lowriders montieren kann? Im Prinzip den Scheinwerfer so montiert wie bei dem AWOL, nur eben ein SON in Verbindung mit einem "einfacheren" Lowrider, der einen "Bogen" von der einen zur anderen Seite hat
> 
> Grüßle und danke schonmal



Hi 

ich hab an meinen tubus tara (hat diesen Verbindungs-Bogen ums Vorderrad herum) mit eine orig tibus Schelle eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit geschaffen. Die Schelle gibt es mit 10,2 und 14,1mm, leider nicht mehr bei tubus gelistet, deshalb der Link zu bike components - scheint Auslauf zu sein...

Musst du halt ggf. noch etwas befeilen, weil die Schelle für gerade Rohre gedacht ist. Da dran lässt sich mit dem orig. Lampenhalter oder ähnlichen Produkten sicher was elegant befestigen...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## uli_123 (16. Januar 2015)

Mein neues, für den Weg zur Arbeit und vielleicht mehr.
Nach 25 Jahren Mountainbike erstmal ne Umgewöhnung
Breezer Beltway 8, erste kleine Testrunde.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. Januar 2015)

wieso umgewöhnung vom mtb?
du fährst doch 28/29 zoll


----------



## uli_123 (16. Januar 2015)

Naja ist doch eine etwas andere Sitzposition und dann noch so ganz ungefedert.
Der schmale Lenker ist auch äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftig, der wird glaub ich als erstes getauscht.
Am MTB fahr ich noch 26 und das wird auch die nächste Zeit noch so bleiben.


----------



## Sickgirl (16. Januar 2015)

Habe es ja ewig hinaus geschoben, Teile lagen gut ein Jahr bei mir rum und habe jetzt mein olles Arbeitsrad auf 2x10 umgestellt.





Da ich immer mit den Arbeitsklamotten ins Geschäft rollere habe ich mir ein Hosenschutzring angefertigt und eloxieren lassen. Die Sattelneigung passt für mich so besser, ganz gerade finde ich ihn ein weinig unangenehm im Schritt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. Januar 2015)

@pefro @Rommos: Danke erstmal!

Die Schelle passt denke ich zu dem tubus Tara, Aber wenn ich den "oben" montieren will, also nicht an der Seite, dann würde das Licht ja schräg "liegen". D.h. ich bräuchte eben eine Schelle mit 90° Umlenkung. Hmmm, wenn ich mir das so überlege, dann könnte ein kleiner Klotz mit zwei Bohrungen schon Abhilfe schaffen... könnte aus Kunststoff und damit selber herstellbar sein. Naja, schaun mer mal. Wenn jemand noch was kaufbares kennt, gerne her damit!

Grüßle Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (18. Januar 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe es ja ewig hinaus geschoben, Teile lagen gut ein Jahr bei mir rum und habe jetzt mein olles Arbeitsrad auf 2x10 umgestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???! Ein Michael Schumacher Rad? 
Wo hast Du denn das her?
Apropos: was ist eigentlich aus ihm geworden? Man hört ja seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2015)

Hier mein Reisradhobel... Ein Norwid Kattegat mit Rohloff. Ein wirkliches Sorglosrad, dass mich schon einige Kilometer durch Schweden, Dänemark und Deutschland getragen hat. Bis auf Kette nachspannen und ab und an mal schmieren hab ich nix dran machen müssen.


----------



## Sickgirl (18. Januar 2015)

@MucPaul für 15 Euro bei ebay.

der Rahmen ist von Giant.


----------



## MucPaul (18. Januar 2015)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hier mein Reisradhobel... Ein Norwid Kattegat mit Rohloff. Ein wirkliches Sorglosrad, dass mich schon einige Kilometer durch Schweden, Dänemark und Deutschland getragen hat. Bis auf Kette nachspannen und ab und an mal schmieren hab ich nix dran machen müssen.



Mal eine Frage zum Rad: Ich sehe da den Brooks Flyer dran, mit dem ich auch gerade liebäugle, weil bei mir eine Federsattelstütze bisher versagt hat (nutzlose Teleskopstütze).
Wie ist denn der Flyer? Ich lese im Internet, dass die harten Federn nur bei großen, schweren Leuten etwas einfedern, ansonste hart wie Stahl. Ich bin nicht groß und schwer.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich wiege um die 90 kg und bei mir federn die Federn auch nicht wirklich. Ich weiß nicht wie schwer man sein soll, damit sich da was tut. 
Der Sattel ist am Anfang, solange das Leder noch hart ist, recht unbequem. Nach 500-600km jedoch finde ich er fühlt sich an wie ein Sofa. Wenn ich nicht den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin verzichte ich sogar auf das Sitzpolster in der Unterhose.

Angeblich kann man die Zeit bis das Leder weich wird etwas verkürzen wenn man auf die Unterseite des Sattels mit "Lederweichmacher" eincremt die es im Schuhfachhandel gibt. Das habe ich aber selbst nicht ausprobiert, daher keine Garantie! 
Grüße!

nico


----------



## MucPaul (18. Januar 2015)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also ich wiege um die 90 kg und bei mir federn die Federn auch nicht wirklich. Ich weiß nicht wie schwer man sein soll, damit sich da was tut.
> Der Sattel ist am Anfang, solange das Leder noch hart ist, recht unbequem. Nach 500-600km jedoch finde ich er fühlt sich an wie ein Sofa. Wenn ich nicht den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin verzichte ich sogar auf das Sitzpolster in der Unterhose.
> 
> Angeblich kann man die Zeit bis das Leder weich wird etwas verkürzen wenn man auf die Unterseite des Sattels mit "Lederweichmacher" eincremt die es im Schuhfachhandel gibt. Das habe ich aber selbst nicht ausprobiert, daher keine Garantie!
> ...


Gut zu wissen. Da wird die Feder bei meinem Gewicht nicht einfedern. Habe auf Youtube das Video von Brooks gesehen und bei der Feder ist da nur ein "one-size fits all".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rifi (19. Januar 2015)

Die Federn bewegen sich schon, allerdings nicht besonders viel. Ich bin sogar noch etwas schwerer und hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die Federn keinen Unterschied machen. Doch immer wenn ich einer Person mit einem Feder-Brooks hinterher gefahren bin sieht man doch, dass sie sich ein wenig bewegen. Ich schätze, dass die Federn den Komfort nicht ernsthaft erhöhen. Eventuell schmerzt der Hintern ein wenig später, da der Sattel eben doch ein klein wenig mit den Trittbewegungen mitgeht. Aber ich kaufe Brooks mittlerweile ohne Federn, da für mich effektiv wenig Nutzen vorhanden ist.


----------



## MucPaul (21. Januar 2015)

rifi schrieb:


> Die Federn bewegen sich schon, allerdings nicht besonders viel. Ich bin sogar noch etwas schwerer und hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die Federn keinen Unterschied machen. Doch immer wenn ich einer Person mit einem Feder-Brooks hinterher gefahren bin sieht man doch, dass sie sich ein wenig bewegen. Ich schätze, dass die Federn den Komfort nicht ernsthaft erhöhen. Eventuell schmerzt der Hintern ein wenig später, da der Sattel eben doch ein klein wenig mit den Trittbewegungen mitgeht. Aber ich kaufe Brooks mittlerweile ohne Federn, da für mich effektiv wenig Nutzen vorhanden ist.



Schade. Bei Brooks sehe ich auch keine Umrüst-kits mit verschiedenen Federstärken wie bei Federgabeln.
Sehr schade. Die haben halt seit 80 Jahren in ihrer Manufaktur keine neuen Maschinen mehr angeschafft. Jedenfalls laut Youtube Video über die Firma.


----------



## randinneur (22. Januar 2015)

Meine neue, alte Stadtdame für den Alltag. Zum Thema Schutzbleche: Mir kommt's vor, dass manch unbeschutzblechter Radler manchmal sauberer dahinradelt als ich mit Blechen. Vorne habe ich ein Stück aus ner Shampoo-Flasche mit Kabelbinder montiert - trotzdem nasse Füße und verschlammtes Tretlager. Außerdem tropft alles vom Rand der Bleche auf den Antrieb. Vielleicht liegts wirklich an den dicken Supremes... 

Grüße!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Januar 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> ... dass manch unbeschutzblechter Radler manchmal sauberer dahinradelt als ich mit Blechen...



Ein Vorschreiber hat ja schon einen Aspekt erwähnt: "kommt darauf an wie schnell man fährt". Ich erweitere das mal ein wenig: "kommt darauf an, dass man überhaupt fährt", "kommt darauf an, wann man fährt", "kommt darauf an, wie man fährt" und "kommt darauf an, wo man fährt"...

Im Fahrradkeller meiner Arbeitsstelle steht ein riesiges Spektrum an Rädern. Manche haben halt nur 500m zur Arbeit, ich ca. 15km andere mehr.


----------



## Sentilo (23. Januar 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> Mir kommt's vor, dass manch unbeschutzblechter Radler manchmal sauberer dahinradelt als ich mit Blechen.



Das hängt wohl auch vom Reifen des blechlosen Radlers ab. Ich hab z.B. die glatzköpfigen SuperMotos gleich wieder runtergemacht, weil die bei nasser Straße hinten einen fiesen, dünnen Wasserstrahl direkt auf den verlängerten Rücken feuern. Mit meinen Onza Canis ist mir das noch nicht passiert, da bleibt der Rücken weitgehend trocken. Ich zuckel allerdings recht langsam ins Büro (wozu an die Arbeit hetzen?), bei Schnellfahrern kann das wieder anders aussehen ...


----------



## nightwolf (23. Januar 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> (...)  Vielleicht liegts wirklich an den dicken Supremes... (...)


Nach den Bildern beurteilt kann das schon sein. 
Wenn die Reifen recht breit sind verglichen mit dem Schutzblech _-es also kaum seitlichen Ueberstand gibt, Schutzblech ueber Reifen-_ dann spritzt es ggf. eben dran vorbei. 
Streckenlaenge, -beschaffenheit und Fahrtgeschwindigkeit wurden ja bereits erwaehnt.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## Steeldonkey (23. Januar 2015)

immernoch eines der schönsten räder hier! 

wie schaltest du? die trp hylex wollte ich mir auch zulegen, habe mich aber für die HY/RD entschieden und jetzt wieder für die Spyre ;D. die padverstellung vermisse ich nämlich bei den HY/RD


----------



## Rommos (23. Januar 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> immernoch eines der schönsten räder hier!
> 
> wie schaltest du?



Kann ich nur zustimmen 

Geschaltet wird elektrisch.....


----------



## ApokalyptRadler (23. Januar 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts wirklich an den dicken Supremes...



Das liegt bestimmt daran. Ich hatte die Dinger in 50-559 und in 40-622 im Einsatz und beide Varianten haben bei Schlechtwettereinsätzen immer extrem viel Wasser "gefördert". M+, M-Racer, Vittoria Randonneure und diverse MTB-Contis sind da viel unproblematischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ApokalyptRadler (23. Januar 2015)

...und weil es eine Bildergalerie ist, kommt hier (auch als Kontrast zu dem schönen Rad weiter oben) noch mein derzeitiges Lieblings-Schlechtwetter- / Einkaufs- / Alltagsabendrundenrad.


----------



## Jan86 (7. Februar 2015)

endlich fertig.... vor ca. zwei jahren hab ich den rahmen (quantec superlight) bei ebay geschossen


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Februar 2015)

Mit dem muster der kroatischen flagge 
Gefaellt mir sehr gut aufn ersten blick.


----------



## schloerfi (9. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein neu erworbenes Rad für Touren und die Stadt...ein Diamant Pacer 125 aus 2010, quasi nagelneu. Werden noch ein paar Sachen geändert, dann auch bessere Bilder.


----------



## bokimava (9. Februar 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neu erworbenes Rad für Touren und die Stadt...ein Diamant Pacer 125 aus 2010, quasi nagelneu. Werden noch ein paar Sachen geändert, dann auch bessere Bilder.


Das wollte ich mir damals auch zulegen. Leider habe ich es nirgends in der passenden rahmengröße gefunden... bis auf die Brooks-Griffe (bei mir hat sich immer wieder das Lederband gelöst, immer wieder reklamiert, dann andere gekauft) , ist es ein schönes fahrrad


----------



## patalmqx (11. Februar 2015)

Mein Selbstbau aus alten MTB Schaltungs- und Cockpitteilen und nem Vortrieb Trekkingrahmen. Performt anständig, bin durch den bayerischen Winter ohne Stollen an den Reifen gekommen..war aber teilweise schon brutal damit durch den tiefen Schnee vorwärts zu kommen. 

Das Bild ist nur ein  Handybild auf dem Weg von/zur Arbeit..


----------



## surlylht (11. Februar 2015)

Unser geliebter Trucker. Steht momentan eigentlich zum Verkauf da ein Rohloff / Son Ogre aufgebaut wurde. Irgendwie überlegen wir doch ihn zum Triathlon Tier umzubauen. Ist einfach ein geniales Teil und die CarbonRenner schauen immer nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 289649 (11. Februar 2015)

patalmqx schrieb:


> Mein Selbstbau aus alten MTB Schaltungs- und Cockpitteilen und nem Vortrieb Trekkingrahmen. Performt anständig, bin durch den bayerischen Winter ohne Stollen an den Reifen gekommen..war aber teilweise schon brutal damit durch den tiefen Schnee vorwärts zu kommen.
> 
> Das Bild ist nur ein  Handybild auf dem Weg von/zur Arbeit..Anhang anzeigen 359224


dust te mir verzähle wat du für ne gabel hast ?
die gefällt mir echt gut.. 
wo bekommt man diese Gabel her ?
Einbauhöhe ?  pls


----------



## benni_beutel (12. Februar 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> dust te mir verzähle wat du für ne gabel hast ?
> die gefällt mir echt gut..
> wo bekommt man diese Gabel her ?
> Einbauhöhe ?  pls



wenn ich raten darf, möchte ich meinen, dass das eine Vortrieb Trekking Gabel ist.
Einbauhöhe 470 mm
gibt es bei bike-components

kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche - optisch ist die von dem Foto aber schon recht ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (12. Februar 2015)

benni_beutel schrieb:


> wenn ich raten darf, möchte ich meinen, dass das eine Vortrieb Trekking Gabel ist.
> Einbauhöhe 470 mm
> gibt es bei bike-components
> 
> kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche - optisch ist die von dem Foto aber schon recht ähnlich



Ja, dass ist wohl die Standard 470er Gabel für Federgabelgeometrie - die gibts eigentlich "an jeder Ecke".


----------



## Deleted 289649 (12. Februar 2015)

An jeder Ecke bekommt man eher noch 455 mm einbauhöhe noch eher als 470 mm..
Hab eine Kalkhoff Starrgabel die baut wesentlich niedriger und eigentlich wollte ich die vortrieb mir mal holen aber preislich etwas überteuert..
Für 89 € bekommt man schon eine taugliche Federgabel.
Den Preis kann ich somit nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## patalmqx (12. Februar 2015)

benni_beutel schrieb:


> wenn ich raten darf, möchte ich meinen, dass das eine Vortrieb Trekking Gabel ist.
> Einbauhöhe 470 mm
> gibt es bei bike-components
> 
> kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche - optisch ist die von dem Foto aber schon recht ähnlich


hast recht. Ist günstig, hat aber nen ganzschönen aluhals aufgrund der federgabelgeometrie. Tut ihren job aber gut! Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus  470mm für 90€. Wartung: 0

Den federgabelrahmen mit ner starrgabelgeometrie-gabel ausrüsten wollte ich jetzt nicht machen


----------



## pefro (12. Februar 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> An jeder Ecke bekommt man eher noch 455 mm einbauhöhe noch eher als *470 mm..*
> Hab eine Kalkhoff Starrgabel die baut wesentlich niedriger und eigentlich wollte ich die vortrieb mir mal holen aber preislich etwas überteuert..
> Für 89 € bekommt man schon eine taugliche Federgabel.
> Den Preis kann ich somit nicht nachvollziehen



Ähm, sorry, da habe ich wohl einfach vom Post über mir abgeschrieben.

Die hier gezeigte Vortrieb hat natürlich *440mm* Einbhauhöhe und nicht 470mm. Würde ja sonst für den Trekking Rahmen auch keinen Sinn machen. 470er Gabel bekommt man aber natürlich genauso.

90€ zu teuer? Hmmm, da hat sicher jeder andere Ansichten. Ich finds günstig, aber wenn Du mal ein bisschen bei Ebay guckst, wirst Du sicher noch was günstigeres finden...


----------



## patalmqx (12. Februar 2015)

pero schrieb:


> Ähm, sorry, da habe ich wohl einfach vom Post über mir abgeschrieben.
> 
> Die hier gezeigte Vortrieb hat natürlich *440mm* Einbhauhöhe und nicht 470mm. Würde ja sonst für den Trekking Rahmen auch keinen Sinn machen. 470er Gabel bekommt man aber natürlich genauso.
> 
> 90€ zu teuer? Hmmm, da hat sicher jeder andere Ansichten. Ich finds günstig, aber wenn Du mal ein bisschen bei Ebay guckst, wirst Du sicher noch was günstigeres finden...


Bin zu faul die rechnung zu suchen..aber ich bin mir recht sicher Eine 470er gabel verbaut zu haben


----------



## Deleted 289649 (12. Februar 2015)

patalmqx schrieb:


> hast recht. Ist günstig, hat aber nen ganzschönen aluhals aufgrund der federgabelgeometrie. Tut ihren job aber gut! Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus  470mm für 90€. Wartung: 0
> 
> Den federgabelrahmen mit ner starrgabelgeometrie-gabel ausrüsten wollte ich jetzt nicht machen


Das ist aber nur ein teil ohne Funktion, keine Spezial Effekte.
90 Euro ist da schon was überzogen..
Wenn es Rahmen für 120 euro gibt, dann finde ich 90 euro deutlich zu viel..



pefro schrieb:


> Ähm, sorry, da habe ich wohl einfach vom Post über mir abgeschrieben.
> 
> Die hier gezeigte Vortrieb hat natürlich *440mm* Einbhauhöhe und nicht 470mm. Würde ja sonst für den Trekking Rahmen auch keinen Sinn machen. 470er Gabel bekommt man aber natürlich genauso.
> 
> 90€ zu teuer? Hmmm, da hat sicher jeder andere Ansichten. Ich finds günstig, aber wenn Du mal ein bisschen bei Ebay guckst, wirst Du sicher noch was günstigeres finden...



günstig ist definitiv was anderes..
90 euro für ein stück alu ist nicht günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (12. Februar 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> günstig ist definitiv was anderes..
> 90 euro für ein stück alu ist nicht günstig



Och, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, was ich schon für ein "Stück Stahl" ausgegeben habe...


----------



## Steeldonkey (12. Februar 2015)

90€ für eine gabel, die eventuell ein leben lang hält, sind vollkommen im rahmen.

445mm einbauhöhe? salsa!

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,208;product=29590

468mm einbauhöhe? salsa!

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,208;product=29589

ich fahre selbst eine salsa vaya und werde die wahrscheinlich mein leben lang behalten ;D (kommt auch wieder an das nächste rad)


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2015)

Also für meine 450mm Carbongabel habe ich gute 70€ hingelegt...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. Februar 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> 90€ für eine gabel, die eventuell ein leben lang hält, sind vollkommen im rahmen.
> 
> 445mm einbauhöhe? salsa!
> 
> ...


Wenn es Stahl wäre.. dann würde es wahrlich ein Leben halten..
Die Salsa mag ich nicht so vom Design...Vortrieb gefällt mir schon sehr gut, ich mag die Gabeln mit den Knubbel in der mitte was die ganze Konstruktion verstärkt, denn sie müssen ja teilweise echt einiges aushalten.
Eine Gabel ist schließlich ein sicherheitsrelevanter Bestandteil eines Ganzen.
Ich find daß die Bergamesen designtechnisch ein gutes tun..
Das Vitess find ich echt schick..


----------



## pefro (13. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also für meine 450mm Carbongabel habe ich gute 70€ hingelegt...



Was ist das denn für eine?


----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2015)

Quasi das Standardmodell aus China, gefunden bei Aliexpress






Kann bei Bedarf mal nen Link raussuchen.


----------



## pefro (13. Februar 2015)

Ok, danke!

Und der vertraust Du? Keinerlei Bedenken?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. Februar 2015)

Gewichtsvorteil bei Carbon zu alu sollen 100-200 gramm sein..
Dann lass ich doch lieber die stiefel weg ..


----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Ok, danke!
> 
> Und der vertraust Du? Keinerlei Bedenken?


Warum sollte ich Aluminium aus Taiwan mehr zutrauen als Carbon aus China?


----------



## pefro (13. Februar 2015)

Ob Carbon oder Alu sehe ich weniger kritisch - ich für meinen Teil kauf so Sachen wie Vorbau, Gabel oder Lenker - von denen im Endeffekt ja mein Leben abhängt - lieber bei namhaften Herstellern. Bei der Ali Express Gabel habe ich irgendwie so gar keine Vorstellung woher die kommt und wer da was, wie entwickelt und getestet hat. Das meinte ich damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (14. Februar 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Ob Carbon oder Alu sehe ich weniger kritisch - ich für meinen Teil kauf so Sachen wie Vorbau, Gabel oder Lenker - von denen im Endeffekt ja mein Leben abhängt - lieber bei namhaften Herstellern. Bei der Ali Express Gabel habe ich irgendwie so gar keine Vorstellung woher die kommt und wer da was, wie entwickelt und getestet hat. Das meinte ich damit



das problem ist, dass viele "namenhafte" hersteller ebenfalls in china/asien produzieren lassen und dann einfach nur ihren namen draufstempeln . die chinesen sind nicht ohne grund exportweltmeister, die haben schon was drauf! die teile sind halt nur billiger aufgrund der arbeitskosten!

und btw. fox=x-fusion!


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab oben nochmal editiert. Leider hab ich einen entscheidenden Teil vergessen und dadurch den Inhalt meiner Aussage verwässert. Steeldonkey hast das aber sehr gut zusammengefasst. Die Chinesen haben das know-how, weil sie eh so gut wie alles herstellen und auch auf Einhaltung der Normen überprüfen. Wenn man da ein Problem mit dem Vertrauen hat, sollte man sich auf europäische Frästeile à la tune, Rotor oder Hope beschränken. 
(ich für meinen Teil mache intensiven Gebrauch von beidem)


----------



## pefro (14. Februar 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass viele "namenhafte" hersteller ebenfalls in china/asien produzieren lassen und dann einfach nur ihren namen draufstempeln . die chinesen sind nicht ohne grund exportweltmeister, die haben schon was drauf! die teile sind halt nur billiger aufgrund der arbeitskosten!
> 
> und btw. fox=x-fusion!



Ja, das ist soweit ja alles allgemein bekannt.

Die Fertigung in Fernost ist auch nicht das Problem - die ist aus unserem heutigen Leben ja nichtmehr wegzudenken - wichtig ist, dass diese nach ordentlichen Vorgaben geschieht und deren Einhaltung kontrolliert wird. Bei einem Liteville oder Specialized Rahmen sehe ich da kein Problem weil Firmen mit entsprechenden Know How dahinterstehen die einen Namen zu verlieren haben. Sollte doch etwas passieren habe ich auch rechtlich eine gewisse Handhabe gegen den Hersteller oder Importeur. Schon nicht unwichtig, denn wegen einer gebrochenen Gabel bist Du leicht mal eine lange Zeit Weg vom Fenster...

Bei irgendeinem x beliebigen Teil von Aliexpress weiss ich in der Richtung aber überhaupt nichts und habe das Ding auch noch selbst ins Land geschafft. Deshalb meine Nachfrage, ob über den Hersteller der Gabel etwas mehr bekannt ist. Mich einfach so drauf zu verlassen, dass das schon taugt und die Chinesen wissen, was sie tun, halte ich nach meinen Erfahrungen im Elektro Bereich für "nicht ausreichend" 

Fahren darf aber selbstverständlich jeder, was er will. Dahingehend sollte meine Frage gar nicht gehen, mich hat nur interessiert, ob über den Hersteller bisschen mehr bekannt ist oder ob das eben vielleicht so ein Teil ist, wo viele bekannte Hersteller ihren Aufkleber draufpappen


----------



## schloerfi (14. Februar 2015)

Heute das Wetter genutzt und mit 2-3 Upgrades am Rad an der Elbe entlang gerollt...


----------



## pefro (15. Februar 2015)

Echt schönes Bike! 

Mir fällt jetzt erst die Farbe richtig auf, die kam auf den anderen Fotos gar nicht so gut zur Geltung.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2015)




----------



## Hrabnar (15. Februar 2015)

8bar Kreuzberg...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. Februar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> 8bar Kreuzberg...



Schon auf Insta gesehen, glaube eine Kooperation mit Ucon. Sehr schicker Flitzer.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> 8bar Kreuzberg...


Ich glaub das rad ist hier falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (15. Februar 2015)

Verdammt...du hast recht...


----------



## MucPaul (15. Februar 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Heute das Wetter genutzt und mit 2-3 Upgrades am Rad an der Elbe entlang gerollt...



Genau dieses Rad stand mal eine zeitlang in unserem Radkeller. Absolut edel von Diamant.


----------



## uli_123 (15. Februar 2015)

Ein paar kleine Updates


----------



## schloerfi (15. Februar 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Genau dieses Rad stand mal eine zeitlang in unserem Radkeller. Absolut edel von Diamant.


Fährt sich auch wirklich sehr gut...bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Kauf  !


----------



## nadine09 (15. Februar 2015)

Und sieht mit der braunen Brooks Kombi gleich noch mal schicker aus


----------



## surlylht (20. Februar 2015)

Ersatz für den LHT auf seiner ersten Probetour mit Forumslader. Danke Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (21. Februar 2015)

Was wurde denn aus dem LHT?


----------



## surlylht (21. Februar 2015)

Der steht zum Verkauf, oder wird alternativ für ein wenig Triathlon erleichtert.


----------



## MucPaul (21. Februar 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Ob Carbon oder Alu sehe ich weniger kritisch - ich für meinen Teil kauf so Sachen wie Vorbau, Gabel oder Lenker - von denen im Endeffekt ja mein Leben abhängt - lieber bei namhaften Herstellern. Bei der Ali Express Gabel habe ich irgendwie so gar keine Vorstellung woher die kommt und wer da was, wie entwickelt und getestet hat. Das meinte ich damit



"Ali Express Gabel"?

Du meinst wohl Aldi Express Gabel, oder...? 
Aldi ist doch gut, denke ich.


----------



## ossifreak (21. Februar 2015)

uli_123 schrieb:


> Ein paar kleine Updates



Mit welcher Schaltung ist das Rad ausgestattet?


----------



## Drood (21. Februar 2015)

Ich tippe auf die 8-Gang Nexus?


----------



## uli_123 (21. Februar 2015)

Alfine 8


----------



## Drood (21. Februar 2015)

knapp daneben


----------



## MucPaul (22. Februar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> knapp daneben


Die Nexus 8 Premium ist ja quasi identisch zu Alfine 8. 
Nexus ist für Felgenbremsen, Alfine 8 hat Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## rifi (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte bei 3 Nexus Premium und 3 Alfines, die ich bislang im Fuhrpark hatte, immer den Eindruck, dass die Alfine sauberer funktionieren, was sich insbesondere hinsichtlich Leertritten zeigt. Das gab es bei der Alfine 8 praktisch nie, bei allen 3 Nexus Premium hingegen durchaus regelmäßig. Darüber hinaus sind die technische Unterschiede in der Tat kaum/nicht festzustellen.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ja bei mir die Nexus 8 Premium drin (wegen Magura Felgenbremsen) und "Fehltritte" habe ich vielleicht 1-2 / Monat, was mich nicht stört. Es kann natürlich durchaus sein, daß die Alfine eine aufgemotzte Nexus 8 Premium ist, da sie ja später auf den Markt kam. 

DER große Unterschied zur normalen Nexus 8 ist aber angeblich, dass die Alfine und Premium hermetisch abgedichtet sind und daher innen nicht verrosten. Die fehlende Dichtung ist ja das Manko bei den billigen Rädern, ebenso bei den billigsten Nabendynamos 3N20, die innen drin schnell verrosten. Eine Shimano 3N20 hatte ich mal aufgemacht und die sah innendrin gruselig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (23. Februar 2015)

Tja, das hätte man wissen müssen bevor ich mit meiner Nexus durchs Hochwasser gefahren bin. Erst hat's nur geknirscht, dann hat das Hinterrad blockiert und schließlich lagen jede Menge Metallteile auf der Straße.....


----------



## lksdeluxx (28. Februar 2015)

Kann die erste Tour kaum abwarten


----------



## Bener (28. Februar 2015)

Uhhh...

Sattel und Whitewalls...? Aber wenns Spass macht?


----------



## lksdeluxx (28. Februar 2015)

Sattel schaut scheiße aus aber mein Arsch checkts nicht  ihm gefällt leider nur der.
Falls es Empfehlungen gibt dann her damit.

Whitewalls naja jo


----------



## svenso (28. Februar 2015)

Die Sattelposition ist mehr als merkwürdig...


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2015)

Kenne ich eigentlich nur von recht starker Sattelüberhöhung, aber das ist nicht so richtig der Fall.
@lksdeluxx Wenn dir der Sattel passt, dann fahr ihn und gut ist. Die Angelegenheit ist zu individuell um sich was von irgendjemand dahergelaufenen empfehlen zu lassen.


----------



## lksdeluxx (28. Februar 2015)

Das Teil wurde jetzt über den Winter fertig und wurde noch nicht wirklich gefahren um die Feinjustierung zu erledigen, deshalb ist der Sattel evtl. bisi steil.

An meinem Winterradl schauts nicht so merkwürdig aus 

@BigJohn wie gesagt das letzte Wort hat eh immer der Arsch und dem ist Optik bisher nicht wichtig gewesen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (3. März 2015)

Hier mal das Alldaybike meiner Freundin. Habe ich Ihr Mitte letzter Saison aufgebaut. 1x11 Schaltung, 9,2kg so wie es da steht. 
Sie ist begeistert.


----------



## Philsen82 (3. März 2015)

VSF Manufaktur 25 Jahre Jubiläumsedition, nur 25 Stück gebaut. Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr mit Felgenbremsen und hatte mir mein AWOL schon bestellt, aber dann habe ich es gesehen und musste es haben....zwar nicht ganz billig, aber ich betrachte es als Wertanlage 

Bilder sind noch aus dem Radladen...wenn hier endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Licht einkehrt mache ich mal gescheite Fotos.

















Ist fast zu Schade zum Fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (3. März 2015)

@Philsen82 
schönes Bike, wer hat für VSF das Bike hergestellt, also wer ist der Rahmenbauer?


----------



## Philsen82 (3. März 2015)

Jaaaa, das ist eine gute Frage... Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich hatte noch nicht all zu viel Zeit mich mit dem Rad zu beschäftigen, war eine recht spontane Aktion. Hab es gesehen und musste es haben. Aber ich vermute mal die Leute die sonst auch die VSF Rahmen bauen.

*edit*

Hab mal etwas gegoogelt. Ist wohl ein hochwertiger Tange Rohrsatz, mehr konnte ich noch nicht rausfinden.


----------



## Silberrücken (3. März 2015)

Wenn es ein Ultimate sein sollte?- wird er dir ganz schön um die Ohren flattern, wenn du bergab schnell wirst......


----------



## Philsen82 (3. März 2015)

Schau ma mal, hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung welcher es ist, kann darüber nichts finden, nur das es ein Tange 25 CrMo 4, 3-fach konifiziert u. gemufft, verchromt ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass sie bei Ihrem Jubiläumsrad schon keinen Schrott verwendet haben werden - und wenn es mir gar nicht taugt geht es halt an einen Sammler weiter


----------



## Hrabnar (3. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Jaaaa, das ist eine gute Frage... Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich hatte noch nicht all zu viel Zeit mich mit dem Rad zu beschäftigen, war eine recht spontane Aktion. Hab es gesehen und musste es haben. Aber ich vermute mal die Leute die sonst auch die VSF Rahmen bauen.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Hab mal etwas gegoogelt. Ist wohl ein hochwertiger Tange Rohrsatz aus deutscher Produktion. Vermutlich der Ultimate. Ob den Tange zusammengelötet hat oder VSF konnte ich jedoch nicht rausfinden.


Und...Tange kann nicht aus deutscher Produktion sein, die haben nix zum Produzieren in Deutschland 
Ich zitier' kurz Wikipedia:

Stahl

Von den vielen verschiedenen Stahllegierungen werden im Rahmenbau üblicherweise Chrom-Molybdän-Legierungen, wie 25CrMo4 (in den USA 4130) und ganz selten 34CrMo4 (US 4135), das eine geringfügig höhere Festigkeit besitzt, verwendet. Ebenfalls selten anzutreffen sind rostfreie Stähle. CrMo-Stahl ist ein zäher Vergütungsstahl, also ein Stahl, bei dem ein plötzlicher Bruch selten vorkommt...

Nichtsdestotrotz, schönes Rad...


----------



## Philsen82 (3. März 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal direkt bei VSF angefragt...mal schauen was sie sagen, die werden es am besten Wissen. Wenn es jemanden interessiert berichte ich sobald ich eine Info habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloerfi (3. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> VSF Manufaktur 25 Jahre Jubiläumsedition, nur 25 Stück gebaut. Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr mit Felgenbremsen und hatte mir mein AWOL schon bestellt, aber dann habe ich es gesehen und musste es haben....zwar nicht ganz billig, aber ich betrachte es als Wertanlage
> 
> Bilder sind noch aus dem Radladen...wenn hier endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Licht einkehrt mache ich mal gescheite Fotos.
> 
> ...


Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eins davon zuzulegen...absolut geniales Rad! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Philsen82 (3. März 2015)

Danke, aber kann sein dass ich es wieder abgeben werde. Hab heute mal etwas probiert und finde keine so wirklich angenehme Sitzposition :/ Muss noch ein wenig rumspielen..aber sollte jemand Interesse haben kann er mir ja mal ein PN schreiben. Würde es ggf. zum selben "günstigen" Preis den ich gezahlt habe weiter geben. Möchte daran nichts verdienen.


----------



## Radsatz (4. März 2015)

Wertanlage auf keinen fall das ist keine Kultmarke


----------



## GT-Fixer (4. März 2015)

Das VSF ist echt ein richtig schönes Rad vorallem die grünen in " Sonderfarbe" lackierten Parts 

So dann werd ich auch mal meine Trekking / Reiseräder zeigen.
Einmal mein Stevens 8X Lite Tour jetzt fast 2 Jahre alt gute 6000km weg, gegenüber der Serie noch einiges verändert und ich liebe es einfach. Gewicht liegt in der Komfortversion wie auf dem Bild bei genau 13kg. 12kg sind aber auch drin ;-)







Ca 2 Jahre davor habe ich mir auf Basis eines 26er" Gemufften-Stahl Diamant Rahmen ein Reise-, Schlechtwetter-, Dunkel-, Tourenrad neu aufgebaut.


----------



## pefro (5. März 2015)

Interessante Kombination: Einmal Alu geschweisst und einmal Stahl gemufft. Wie empfindest Du denn den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rahmen, fährt sich der Stahl deutlich komfortabler?


----------



## GT-Fixer (5. März 2015)

Also ich fahre ja nur 2 Aluräder am MTB (Cube) und am Trekkingrad (Stevens) sonst nur Stahl.
Aber das Diamant, naja will nicht sagen ist Wackelpudding dagegen aber schon ganzes Stück softer. 
Da das Stevens ja auch Tapered hat ist es schon extrem direkt und hart :-D aber dafür kommt die Kraft da an wo sie hingehört


----------



## kreisbremser (9. März 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Heute das Wetter genutzt und mit 2-3 Upgrades am Rad an der Elbe entlang gerollt...



Moin, 
Könnte mir jemand freundlicherweise mitteilen wie sich dieser Gepäckträger nennt?
Danke


----------



## schloerfi (9. März 2015)

Ist glaube ich von curana und speziell für dieses Modell gebaut. Einzeln gibt es ähnliche zu kaufen, komme aber gerade nicht auf den Namen. Will meinen aber eventuell loswerden, falls du Interesse hast


----------



## Deleted 289649 (9. März 2015)

welcher gepäckträger ?=


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> Könnte mir jemand freundlicherweise mitteilen wie sich dieser Gepäckträger nennt?
> Danke


Funktionell ist es das selbe, wie ein Hebie Rearrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (9. März 2015)

Danke allerseits


----------



## King Jens one (12. März 2015)

Darf ich euch vorstellen? Mein Surly Ogre! Leider erstmal nur ein Handyfoto, bessere Fotos mit Detailaufnahmen folgen.


 Ich freu mich auf die 2Wochen Urlaub im Sommer  endlich gescheite Radtouren machen


----------



## ONE78 (12. März 2015)

gutes rad, soweit man das erkennt!
geile tasche haste da!!!


----------



## pefro (12. März 2015)

@King Jens one

Schönes Bike. Solide Farbwahl! 

Welcher Lenker ist das denn, Woodchipper?


----------



## TomR. (13. März 2015)

was für eine Tasche ist das am Sattel?


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2015)

Alpkit
https://www.alpkit.com/bike-luggage

/edit: vielleicht auch ein anderer Hersteller, aber alpkit wurde mir empfohlen


----------



## King Jens one (13. März 2015)

Die Tasche ist eine Apiduro SaddleBack regular und ja es ist ein Salsa Woodchipper Lenker... Bilder folgen ich warte noch schönes Wetter ab ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2015)

Gutes rad.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. März 2015)

Toller Thread...hab da auch mal mein Alltagsrad zum Tourer umgebaut. Kinder werden größer und wollen mehr Rad fahren
Schon bisschen älteres Rad aber gefällt mir mit der Ausstattung wirklich gut. Hätte ich vor einiger Zeit noch nicht gedacht. 
Rücklicht kommt noch. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden. Die komplette Beleuchtung bleibt aber batteriebetrieben, 
da ich die Shimano Felgen nicht umbauen möchte. Wie würde es wohl mit Rennlenker aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (14. März 2015)

danke für die Info!


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2015)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ... Wie würde es wohl mit Rennlenker aussehen?


kurzer vorbau mit ordentlichen plusgeraden. vermutlich.
das oberrohr dürfte etwas lang sein um einen RR lenker vernünftig verbaut zu bekommen.


----------



## pefro (14. März 2015)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Die komplette Beleuchtung bleibt aber batteriebetrieben,
> da ich die Shimano Felgen nicht umbauen möchte. Wie würde es wohl mit Rennlenker aussehen?



Ein Shutter Precision LR kostet gerade mal 130€ - Shimano bekommst Du wahrscheinlich noch günstiger. Eine STVZO konforme Beleuchtung wäre vielleicht doch eine Überlegung wert wenn Du viel mit Kindern unterwegs bist...

Wie lange ist denn Dein OR? Für einen Rennlenker musst Du neben den STis wahrscheinlich auch Deine Schaltung / Bremsen umbauen.


----------



## MucPaul (14. März 2015)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Darf ich euch vorstellen? Mein Surly Ogre! Leider erstmal nur ein Handyfoto, bessere Fotos mit Detailaufnahmen folgen.Anhang anzeigen 368717 Ich freu mich auf die 2Wochen Urlaub im Sommer  endlich gescheite Radtouren machen


Darf ich mal anfragen, welchen Sinn es macht, die ganzen Taschen nach vorne zu packen und hinten nichts zu haben?
Das gleiche frage ich mich ja auch beim Speci Awol. Irgendeinen Sinn muss es wohl haben, ausser aussergewöhnlich auszusehen?


----------



## nonamenic (14. März 2015)

@MucPaul : probiere es mal selbst aus mit dem Frontgepäck. Im Wiegetritt bergauf eine Offenbarung im Vergleich zum Heck-Gepäck. Kann es allerdings nur vom Frontroller her beurteilen. Gepäck auf dem Vorderrad hatte ich auch noch nicht.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MucPaul (14. März 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @MucPaul : probiere es mal selbst aus mit dem Frontgepäck. Im Wiegetritt bergauf eine Offenbarung im Vergleich zum Heck-Gepäck. Kann es allerdings nur vom Frontroller her beurteilen. Gepäck auf dem Vorderrad hatte ich auch noch nicht.
> Gruß Chris


Ich bin am überlegen, mir einen Lowrider für vorne zu holen, mit kleinen Ortlieb Frontrollern.
Jedoch habe ich hinten schon einen Gepäckträger (mit festem Licht). Da kann ich leider nicht mehr experimentieren.
Aber ein Reiserad fährt man doch nicht im Wiegetritt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (14. März 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, mir einen Lowrider für vorne zu holen, mit kleinen Ortlieb Frontrollern.
> Jedoch habe ich hinten schon einen Gepäckträger (mit festem Licht). Da kann ich leider nicht mehr experimentieren.
> Aber ein Reiserad fährt man doch nicht im Wiegetritt, oder?


Genau die Taschen habe ich für vorne. 
Fahre gerade noch meinen Brooks ein. Da freue ich mich auf jeden Berg im Wiegetritt


----------



## doedsmaskinen (14. März 2015)

bioracer by attackofthezorchmen, on Flickr


----------



## varadero (14. März 2015)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. März 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Aber ein Reiserad fährt man doch nicht im Wiegetritt, oder?



Den Mortirolo hoch mit 40kg (Bike + Gepäck) war es mir egal, ob das ein Reiserad, Panzer oder sonstwas war, nur sitzen ging halt nicht mehr... aber am MTB fahre ich auch noch 2x9, weil mir 1x11 nicht reicht


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2015)

Taschen vorne ist prima. Bisschen aufpassen bei bunnyhops und co... das heck ist verdammt leicht ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2015)

Ist das ein Aufkleber am Oberrohr? Link bitte 


a.nienie schrieb:


> Taschen vorne ist prima. Bisschen aufpassen bei bunnyhops und co... das heck ist verdammt leicht ;-)


----------



## MucPaul (15. März 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Taschen vorne ist prima. Bisschen aufpassen bei bunnyhops und co... das heck ist verdammt leicht ;-)



Zum Glück ist der IKEA in München nicht allzuweit von der S-Bahn entfernt. Dann passieren nicht so solche Sachen wie in Deinem Bild.


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2015)

Da ist eine cx carbon gabel in der kiste.

Sticker: gegewindshop.de


----------



## SRX-Prinz (15. März 2015)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2015)

Das ist mal geil. Hast Du auch so einen trucker aufkleber hinten... "meiner ist 10 meter lang." *haha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (16. März 2015)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Darf ich euch vorstellen? Mein Surly Ogre! Leider erstmal nur ein Handyfoto, bessere Fotos mit Detailaufnahmen folgen.Anhang anzeigen 368717 Ich freu mich auf die 2Wochen Urlaub im Sommer  endlich gescheite Radtouren machen


Schick - wie hast Du das mit den STIs und den V-Brakes gelöst? Sehe keine Travel Agents. Oder sind das 90er Mini-Vs?


----------



## ONE78 (16. März 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist eine cx carbon gabel in der kiste.
> 
> Sticker: gegewindshop.de


Alter, was hat die für eine einbauhöhe???


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2015)

Die tasche hängt relativ hoch, also nicht an den lowridern...


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2015)

mein erstes, im Aufbau befindliches Reise-/Tourenrad...entschuldigt die Unordnung...wenn der Aufbau vorangeschritten ist, mache ich nochmal vernünftige Fotos! (die Pedale sind nur Platzhalter)


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2015)

Moin, was ist es denn für ein Rahmen/Gabel?


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2015)

das ist die Vortrieb Alu-Gabel...der Rahmen ist ein nicht gelabelter, ganz günstiger von ebay...Verarbeitung sieht aber gut aus...das Projekt sollte sich preislich im Rahmen halten.


----------



## randinneur (18. März 2015)

das wird ein schicker Panzer. Der schreit nach HS33.


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2015)

jap...maguras sind gesetzt=)


----------



## kreisbremser (19. März 2015)

Teil mal bitte mit wie du mit dem Lenker und der unsportlichen Sitzposition klarkommst. Hab das bei meinem stadtrad ähnlich gehabt und festgestellt, das es selbst mit Kindersitz keinen Spaß macht. Bin wohl doch zu gern mit mtb unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (19. März 2015)

ja, das mach ich gern...war auch etwas überrascht, wie stark der Lenker gebogen ist...sah auf den Bildern anders aus. Weiß auch noch nicht, ob das passt. Ich gebe aber ein Feedback! Ansonsten wirds ein Highriser...an einen Rennradlenker trau ich mich (noch) nicht ran...aber das Rad ist eh erstmal ein Experiment=) Bin bisher auch nur MTBs gefahren und habe sie aufgebaut...


----------



## TomR. (19. März 2015)

Wie du siehst, habe ich erstmal richtig hoch gebaut vorn...kürzer machen geht immer noch. Jetzt gilt es erstmal, den Bock startklar zu machen, da brauchts noch ein paar Teile. Wenn ich drauf sitzen und fahren kann, dann kommt die Feineinstellung!


----------



## madone (20. März 2015)

Mein Zweitrenner umgebaut zu Reisemaschine. Wollen Ende April mal los Richtung Florenz ... vorrangig auf Radwegen/Straßen. 
Ist nun getestet und es hält alles soweit. Wiegetritt geht eigenlich auch, jetzt geht mir schon wieder ein richtiges Reiserad (vielleicht Awol) im Hirn rum ... momentan ist da scheinbar nichts lieferbar. Naja jetzt erst mal mit dem Teil unterwegs ... heute 120 Km ohne Probleme. Brooks ist absolute Klasse.










So sah das vorher aus ...


----------



## Rommos (20. März 2015)

Sogar mit Ständer  Testfahrt mit Gewicht in der Taschen?


----------



## madone (20. März 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sogar mit Ständer  Testfahrt mit Gewicht in der Taschen?


Dank knapp über Null in der Frühe .... Ja waren voll Klamotten . Ständer weiß ich noch nicht ob der bleibt. Da komm ich bergauf manchmal dran.
Bin im Reisefieber... Awol


----------



## ArSt (20. März 2015)

War schon lange nicht mehr in diesem Teil vom IBC-Forum.
Nach einer gründlichen Revision meines alten Trekking-Bikes, ging es letzten Sommer auf große Tour. Hinter'm Kalimandscharo auf dem Bahnradweg Hessen:





In Lauterbach:





In Hoechst:





Ca. 550km ohne Defekte, für einen 27 Jahre alten Trekker ganz gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. März 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Mein Zweitrenner umgebaut zu Reisemaschine. Wollen Ende April mal los Richtung Florenz ... vorrangig auf Radwegen/Straßen.
> Ist nun getestet und es hält alles soweit. Wiegetritt geht eigenlich auch, jetzt geht mir schon wieder ein richtiges Reiserad (vielleicht Awol) im Hirn rum ... momentan ist da scheinbar nichts lieferbar. Naja jetzt erst mal mit dem Teil unterwegs ... heute 120 Km ohne Probleme. Brooks ist absolute Klasse.
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas flitziges von Cannondale fehlt mir noch. Am liebsten ein Silkroad mit mini-Fatty


----------



## Drood (23. März 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> War schon lange nicht mehr in diesem Teil vom IBC-Forum.
> Nach einer gründlichen Revision meines alten Trekking-Bikes, ging es letzten Sommer auf große Tour. Hinter'm Kalimandscharo auf dem Bahnradweg Hessen:
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder schön zu sehen, so ein Pacer!!

Grüße Silke


----------



## ArSt (23. März 2015)

Danke Silke!

Wenn Du so gerne Pacer siehst, kennst Du diese Galerie? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kuwahara-ishiwata-und-co-die-galerie.427165/

Gruß Armin


----------



## Drood (24. März 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Danke Silke!
> 
> Wenn Du so gerne Pacer siehst, kennst Du diese Galerie? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kuwahara-ishiwata-und-co-die-galerie.427165/
> 
> Gruß Armin



Hi Armin,

die kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht...und vielleicht hätte ich sie auch besser nicht gekannt...der "haben-will-Reflex" wurde direkt wieder ausgelöst 

Grüße Silke


----------



## ArSt (24. März 2015)

Na, dann passt's ja genau! 
Grüße aus dem Süden, Armin.


----------



## schloerfi (24. März 2015)

Heute mal ein schnelles Handyfoto nach dem Einkaufen gemacht...der ab Werk montierte Lowrider-Träger hat sich im Alltag als nicht zufriedenstellend erwiesen, so dass er einem Tubus Airy weichen musste. Nun passt's


----------



## ArSt (24. März 2015)

Der Tubus ist aber auch eine Ansage: Ich war noch nie über so ein ansich profanes Teil, wie dieser Gepäckträger, begeistert!


----------



## nadine09 (24. März 2015)

Sehr schick!


----------



## schloerfi (24. März 2015)

Merci!
Wenn es schon nicht für ein komplettes Rad reicht, dann wenigstens für den Träger aus Titan


----------



## DonUschi (25. März 2015)

Ich werde irgendwann auch nochmal ein Rad aufbauen wo farblich ein brauner Brooks zu passt. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloerfi (26. März 2015)

Bin irgendwie noch am überlegen, ob ich mein Diamant Pacer auf Dropbar umrüste...mir gefällt der Randonneur-Gedanke. Die Frage ist, ob das Oberrohr nicht zu lang wird?! Die effektive Oberrohrlänge beträgt 594mm, normal gemessen 575. Momentan fahre ich einen flatbar mit 90mm Vorbau. Vlt hat ja einer von euch Erfahrungen...danke!


----------



## randinneur (26. März 2015)

Das ist verhältnismäßig schon ziemlich lang. Bei nem Rennlenker kommst Du ja nochmal ca. 10cm nach vorne. Die Geo wird nicht auf Drops ausgerichtet sein. Sehr kurzer Vorbau würde gehen, die Lenkung wird erfahrungsgemäß aber ziemlich nervös. Hatte ich auch mal an einem MTB ausprobiert - war nicht mein Ding. Grade für lange Touren (Randonneur?) sollte es doch bequem sein, finde ich.

PS: schönes Bike übrigens, ich würde es so lassen.


----------



## schloerfi (26. März 2015)

Gute Antwort! Danke dir


----------



## kona86 (3. April 2015)

So, ich bin mal dazu gekommen Bilder von meinem Poison Cyanit zu machen. Gewicht liegt bei 10,3 mit Gepäckträger. Mit Ende April gehts mit dem Rad durch Holland.


----------



## varadero (3. April 2015)

Wahnsinn!!!! 
Geil!


----------



## Rommos (4. April 2015)

Sehr genial  eine schwarze Bremsanlage wäre noch schön, ich nehm die silberne


----------



## kona86 (4. April 2015)

Danke 



Rommos schrieb:


> Sehr genial  eine schwarze Bremsanlage wäre noch schön, ich nehm die silberne



Ja, eine schwarze Bremse wäre fein. Wenn du mir X2 Race Bremshebel und passende Mono Mini IS Bremssättel besorgst, können wir gerne tauschen


----------



## Radsatz (4. April 2015)

Lass den Helm in NL weg sonnst wirst du sofort als Deutscher erkannt


----------



## kona86 (4. April 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Lass den Helm in NL weg sonnst wirst du sofort als Deutscher erkannt



Schlimmer ist auf den Kopf zu fallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strohmi32 (6. April 2015)

Ich möchte euch meinen Neuzugang vorstellen. Ein Trekkingrad Kästle Trekking Pro mit einer Deore DX/LX Ausstattung und einen 
Columbus Cromo Rahmen in der Rahmengrösse 56 cm.
Das Rad habe ich über Ebaykleinanzeigen für 50€ gekauft und ist nicht sehr viel gefahren worden. Die Bereifung ist noch orginal sowie die 
komplette Antriebseinheit. Der Vorbesitzer meinte er hat die Kette immer schön geölt,das merkt mann die total verharzt.
Der linke Deore DX Schalthebel rastet zeitweise nicht ein. Ich werde neue Züge rundrum und neue Bremsbeläge für die Canti´s montieren,
anstatt den Orginalreifen habe ich schon 2 Marathons im Keller liegen. Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder des Rades.


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

Ich hab noch Top DX Shifter für die STi falls Bedarf melden
Tre Tubi heisst nur die 3 Hauptrohre sind aus columbus Rohr


----------



## strohmi32 (6. April 2015)

Ich mache jetzt erstmal neue Züge rein und versuche den linken Shifter wieder zum einrasten zum bewegen,bei bedarf melde ich mich bei dir.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. April 2015)

Aufmachen, Reinigen und wieder zusammenbekommen. Dann läufts wieder wie neu. Da ist manchmal das Fett verharzt und klebt die Mechanik fest.


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

Wenn Züge schwergängig sind können Klinken u Federn brechen beim öffnen kommt dann alles entgegen dann ist schluss mit lustig mit den filigranen Teilen


----------



## goodie (6. April 2015)

Ich würde den Schalthebel mal mit WD 40 behandeln. Auch wenn nur die 3 Hauptrohre aus Columbus Cromor bestehen, schöner alter Stahlrahmen. Der Rest des Rahmens und auch die Gabel wird ja auch aus Crmo Rohren bestehen. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach so einer Basis für mein Alltagsrad. Mich würde mal interessieren wie gross du bist und was für eine Schrittlänge du hast. Durch das abfallende Oberrohr (stärker wie bei anderen Rahmen) fällt der Rahmen wahrscheinlich grösser aus als andere.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

Zum Vergleich das ist ein 19 " Rahmen DB Overdrive mit 700 CC Laufräde


----------



## goodie (6. April 2015)

Hallo Gerd, wie sind die 19 Zoll gemessen? Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr? Du bist doch meines Wissens auch nicht extrem gross.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

DB misst mitte/mitte


----------



## TicTacBike (6. April 2015)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal dazu gekommen Bilder von meinem Poison Cyanit zu machen. Gewicht liegt bei 10,3 mit Gepäckträger. Mit Ende April gehts mit dem Rad durch Holland.


Sehr elegant, du scheinst aber ein Händchen dafür zu haben


----------



## goodie (6. April 2015)

Was meinst du mit mitte/mitte?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

goodie schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit mitte/mitte?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Mitte Tretlager mitte Oberrohr längst des Sattelrohrs


----------



## goodie (6. April 2015)

Wie gross ist der Rahmen mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr? Gerd, kannst du mir mal zum Vergleich deine Schrittlänge mitteilen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## strohmi32 (6. April 2015)

Die Rahmengröße von mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr beträgt 56 cm. Ich bin 181 cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83 cm.
Die Gabel und der Rest des Rahmen ist auch aus Cromo. Ich habe heute jetzt die Marathons montiert und einen breiteren Riser Lenker 
montiert. Der hat mir besser gepasst als der Orginale Besenstiel.
Geschmiert habe ich die Hebel schon und der linke rastet jetzt auch wieder besser ein. Wenn die Shifter sich mit den neuen Zügen wieder 
nicht richtig schalten lässt dann montiere ich einen Satz STX Rapidfire STI`s für Canti, die habe ich noch auf Lager.


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

strohmi32 schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße von mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr beträgt 56 cm. Ich bin 181 cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83 cm.
> Die Gabel und der Rest des Rahmen ist auch aus Cromo. Ich habe heute jetzt die Marathons montiert und einen breiteren Riser Lenker
> montiert. Der hat mir besser gepasst als der Orginale Besenstiel.
> Geschmiert habe ich die Hebel schon und der linke rastet jetzt auch wieder besser ein. Wenn die Shifter sich mit den neuen Zügen wieder
> nicht richtig schalten lässt dann montiere ich einen Satz STX Rapidfire STI`s für Canti, die habe ich noch auf Lager.




Mit dem Schwalbe Reifen ist das Rad sackschwer bestimmt über 14 Kg


----------



## Radsatz (6. April 2015)

goodie schrieb:


> Wie gross ist der Rahmen mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr? Gerd, kannst du mir mal zum Vergleich deine Schrittlänge mitteilen?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


510 mm
SL 76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (6. April 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aufmachen, Reinigen und wieder zusammenbekommen. Dann läufts wieder wie neu. Da ist manchmal das Fett verharzt und klebt die Mechanik fest.



Genau.
Das gleiche Problem mit mehreren alten Shiftern, die nicht mehr rasten/greifen wollren, habe ich erfolgreich mit WD40 gelöst. 
Deckel auf, WD40 satt reinsprühen, stehen lassen (teils mehrere Stunden), mehrmals bewegen, säubern, ölen. Feddisch!


----------



## strohmi32 (7. April 2015)

Jetzt habe ich gestern Abend noch die Shifter mit WD 40 eingesprüht und heute dann neue Züge eingebaut und die Schaltung funktoniert
wieder wie neu.


----------



## goodie (7. April 2015)

Hallo, mach mal Bilder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## strohmi32 (7. April 2015)

Hier sind die Bilder mit den neuen Reifen und dem neuen Lenker.


----------



## goodie (7. April 2015)

Sieht doch schon mal ganz nett aus. Hast du noch irgendwelche Veränderungen vor?


----------



## strohmi32 (7. April 2015)

Es wird dann noch ein neuer sattel dazukommen und die Beleuchtung auf Led umbauen evtl mit Nabendynamo.


----------



## Radsatz (7. April 2015)

Du solltest den Lenker etwas zurückdrehen die Enden zeigen zu weit nach oben,das geht auf die Handgelenke


----------



## strohmi32 (7. April 2015)

Da muss ich wohl die Ergogriffe anders einstellen.


----------



## Hrabnar (7. April 2015)

strohmi32 schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl die Ergogriffe anders einstellen.


Die stellen sich schon selber ein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (7. April 2015)

Gerade entdeckt 






Omnium Cargo Ti (limited Edition) - mehr davon hier

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Fabeymer (8. April 2015)

Einige Omnium-Modelle kann man in München bei Guten Biken (fast direkt am Isartor) live begutachten und sicher auch mal eine Runde damit fahren.


----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2015)

Bei dem Preis vermutlich von chinesischen Händen gefertigt?


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Einige Omnium-Modelle kann man in München bei Guten Biken (fast direkt am Isartor) live begutachten und sicher auch mal eine Runde damit fahren.



Cooler Laden - und so ein Omnium Cargo fährt sich genial, letztes Jahr dort getestet.  Hat nicht geholfen, den Lastenradwunsch zu minimieren


----------



## TicTacBike (8. April 2015)

Geburtstagsgeschenk für die "kleine" Nichte. Nichts besonderes und vor allem als abgespeckte Version auf Deore Basis anstatt SLX und DH-3N20 anstatt DH-3N72 Nabendynamo.
Das Rad sollte für den Schulweg + Alltag reichen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. April 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Geburtstagsgeschenk für die "kleine" Nichte. Nichts besonderes und vor allem als abgespeckte Version auf Deore Basis anstatt SLX und DH-3N20 anstatt DH-3N72 Nabendynamo.
> Das Rad sollte für den Schulweg + Alltag reichen.



Nice 

Suche / überlege auch gerade am / für das Rad meiner Nichte rum; günstiger Gebrauchtradkauf vs. Neuaufbau MTB mit meinen alten Teilen (damit ich mir neue holen kann...) vs. Sportrad vs. Stadtrad vs. ....

Dieses hier sehe ich als Vernunftmodell an, ohne Emotionen würde ich sagen "das ist es!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. April 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Cooler Laden - und so ein Omnium Cargo fährt sich genial, letztes Jahr dort getestet.  Hat nicht geholfen, den Lastenradwunsch zu minimieren



Ja, definitiv ein sehr cooler Laden, vor allem der Service ist top...wo 9/10 Radläden sagen "Geht nicht, gibt's nicht, lohnt nicht, müssen wir was anderes bestellen" fangen die Jungs hinten in der Werkstatt schon das Rumdengeln an. 

Und so ein Cargo könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. Bullits sind zwar auch ziemlich cool, aber bei Omnium gefällt mir das Filigrane, Leichtfüßige.


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und so ein Cargo könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. Bullits sind zwar auch ziemlich cool, aber bei Omnium gefällt mir das Filigrane, Leichtfüßige.



Und da haben wir wieder das Problem 

Man braucht eigentlich mind. 2 Lastenräder, einmal ein "Schnelllastrad" z.B.






und dann noch was für die schweren Geschichten.

Edit: Hier der Kurzbericht über 664km/24h mit dem Cargobike


----------



## Fabeymer (8. April 2015)

Krasses Geschoss!






Und das Problem...mei, ist doch schön, dass es für quasi jedes Rad eine eigene Verwendung gibt. Und selbst, wenn es die nicht geben sollte: Die geistige Anstrengung, sich eine eben solche als Rechtfertigung gegenüber Person(e) xy selbst zu erdenken, hält den Kopf ebenso jung wie das Treten die Beine.

Apropos Schwerlastrad:


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2015)

Auch das Bullit geht in "leicht"













Mehr davon gibt es hier

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Rommos (9. April 2015)

...oder mit richtig Musik 





Bei Klara Geist gibt es mehr davon


----------



## kreisbremser (9. April 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Auch das Bullit geht in "leicht"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie viel wog es nun?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. April 2015)

15,....kg


----------



## Rommos (9. April 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Und wie viel wog es nun?


15,42kg
Das Renn-Omnium Cargo hatte 15,1kg, interessant wäre das mal mit dem Ti-Rahmen 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## svenso (9. April 2015)

Finde es spannend, dass die Cargos meistens mit nem 1x10 Setup auftauchen. Würde ich wohl an nem richtigem Lastenrad wohl kaum machen, aber schauen allesamt sehr sexy aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Finde es spannend, dass die Cargos meistens mit nem 1x10 Setup auftauchen. Würde ich wohl an nem richtigem Lastenrad wohl kaum machen


Wieso denn das nicht? Finde ich die beste Lösung.
Es braucht weder die ganz schweren und ganz leichten Gänge noch eine sehr feine Gangabstufung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (9. April 2015)

Aber die crest in dem Bullitt? Da sollte man auch nicht zu viel zuladen?!


----------



## Rommos (9. April 2015)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Aber die crest in dem Bullitt? Da sollte man auch nicht zu viel zuladen?!



Ich denke, da ging es einfach nur mal darum, das Mögliche zu zeigen. Aber nicht wirklich darum, den klassischen Einsatz eines Lastenrads zu "erleichtern". Dass am Lastenrad trotzdem ein paar schöne, wertige Teile/Komponenten verbaut werden schadet natürlich nicht 



svenso schrieb:


> Finde es spannend, dass die Cargos meistens mit nem 1x10 Setup auftauchen. Würde ich wohl an nem richtigem Lastenrad wohl kaum machen, aber schauen allesamt sehr sexy aus



Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass das Alpenvorland usw. meist nicht das klassische Einsatzgebiet ist, ähnlich wie bei Liegerädern - aber es geht


----------



## svenso (9. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso denn das nicht? Finde ich die beste Lösung.
> Es braucht weder die ganz schweren und ganz leichten Gänge noch eine sehr feine Gangabstufung.



Klar, hängt selbstverständlich von der Topographie ab, aber irgendwie würde ich bei mir hier nicht so gern die Einkäufe den Berg hochschieben wollen  



Rommos schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass das Alpenvorland usw. meist nicht das klassische Einsatzgebiet ist, ähnlich wie bei Liegerädern - aber es geht



So schauts aus  Alles in allem - das Omnium macht Lust auf mehr und steht weit oben bei den Anschaffungen für 2015


----------



## ArSt (9. April 2015)

Weil das eine Galerie ist, in der auch Citybikes gezeigt werden dürfen:












Vor ein paar Tagen in Kopenhagen.
Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Radsatz (9. April 2015)

Hinterm Zaun liegen die Rohrsätze für das schwarze Rad


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. April 2015)

Westhafen by attackofthezorchmen, on Flickr


----------



## talybont (11. April 2015)




----------



## DonKrawallo (12. April 2015)

Der Spritzschutz am Hänger ist aber nicht original oder? ;-)


----------



## doedsmaskinen (12. April 2015)

derzeit bewährt sich der crosser als klasse rad für mittel - langstrecken mit leichtem gepäck.
ich denke, ich werde dem teil schutzblechösen verpassen lassen.




Nordhafen by attackofthezorchmen, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. April 2015)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Der Spritzschutz am Hänger ist aber nicht original oder? ;-)


Nein, Marke Eigenbau.


----------



## jayjaynika (27. April 2015)

Gekauft 2000 in Bocholt bei Rose. Damals noch "Red Bull" (gefällt mir besser). Schutzblech, Gepäckträger, ..., alles nachträglich montiert. Es fährt und fährt ...


----------



## kuwahara (28. April 2015)

seit gestern endlich im Club der Vaya-Besitzer
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1821719]
	
[/URL]


----------



## madone (29. April 2015)




----------



## TomR. (29. April 2015)

schönes Ding!


----------



## Radsatz (29. April 2015)

Ich mag diese Ofenrohrrahmen nicht da ist nichts von eleganz mM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2015)

Und ich kann von den Ofenrohren nicht genug bekommen


----------



## madone (29. April 2015)

In der Ausstattung ist eh nicht mehr viel mit Eleganz


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2015)

Du solltest mal meine Räder sehen  ...


----------



## Frawie (5. Mai 2015)

Mein Monk:


----------



## Rommos (5. Mai 2015)

@Frawie - bitte ein paar Infos mehr, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Frawie (5. Mai 2015)

Gerne liefere ich ein paar Informationen nach. Der Rahmen aus Columbus Zona stammt von Monk Bicycle. Die Kleinserie wird in der Werkstatt von F. Wiesmann geschweißt,  Farbe und Öse für den Lampenhalter sind Sonderwunsch.
Die Laufradgröße ist bei dem Rahmenkonzept vom Michael Monk abhängig von der Rahmengröße, XS und S gibt es in 26", M und L dann in 27,5" und XL in 29". Hier die Größe M mit  einer horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 58 cm (üblicherweise wäre dies eher die Größe L). Das Gewicht liegt wie abgebildet bei 12,2 kg.

Auf der Straße ist das Monk nahezu so schnell wie mein Bob Jackson Audax Club mit 25 mm Bereifung, aber ich habe zusätzlich die Option jederzeit ins Gelände abzubiegen, was ich auch sehr gerne und zunehmend ausnutze.

Der Gabelschaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt. Noch bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob ich aus optischen Gründen den -15° Vorbau gegen einen +7° Vorbau (mit entsprechend weniger Spacer) tausche.

Die wichtigsten Komponenten:
Schaltung: Hebel SRAM Apex, Umwerfer SRAM X9, Schaltwerk SRAM Rival mittellang
Laufräder: Felgen Spank Oozy Evo, Naben vorne Nabendynamo Shutter Precision PL-8, hinten Shimano XT, 
Reifen Continental Race King Race Sport 55-584
Bremsen: Avid BB7 S, Centerlock Adapter: Trickstuff Sternschnuppe
Kurbel: Sram X9 42/28, Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 11-28
Lenker: Salsa Road Medium 2, Vorbau: Salsa Guide 90 mm 15°
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Die Schutzbleche sind vorerst die 26" Curana Clite in 55 mm, die ich von meinem alten Breezer Storm übernommen habe. Mal sehen, ob die Breite auch bei echtem Regen ausreicht.


----------



## Hrabnar (5. Mai 2015)

Sehr sehr geiles Geschoss!!!


----------



## Rommos (5. Mai 2015)

Würde ohne Bleche und Gepäckträger auch  genial aussehen  denke, wenn schon mit Schutzblech - dann was richtig passendes in Länge und Breite


----------



## Radsatz (5. Mai 2015)

Das Schutzblech korrospondiert nich mit dem Reifen,In der mitte ist luft und an den enden liegt er fast auf das sieht Sch... aus


----------



## randinneur (5. Mai 2015)

Frawie schrieb:


> wie mein Bob Jackson Audax Club mit 25 mm Bereifung



kann man DAS irgendwo (im Forum) sehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frawie (5. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Würde ohne Bleche und Gepäckträger auch  genial aussehen


Ich habe noch ein Nacktbild mit 26" Laufrädern:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Radsatz schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech korrospondiert nich mit dem Reifen,In der mitte ist luft und an den enden liegt er fast auf das sieht Sch... aus


Korrekt, es gibt leider keine brauchbaren 27,5" Schutzbleche. Da diese wohl an das 26" Rad zurück wandern werden möchte ich diese nicht hinbiegen. In real ist es auch nicht so auffällig.


randinneur schrieb:


> kann man DAS irgendwo (im Forum) sehen???


Nicht ganz aktuell (jetzt - meistens - mit Clickpedalen, Vorbau von 105 mm auf 90 mm reduziert, Flite Classic 1990 und Eyc Lampe)


----------



## ONE78 (5. Mai 2015)

Frawie schrieb:


> ...
> Auf der Straße ist das Monk nahezu so schnell wie mein Bob Jackson Audax Club mit 25 mm Bereifung,...



da stimmt dann aber irgendwas nicht. Jedesmal wenn ich wieder auf meinen renner steige, wundere ich mich wie leicht man damit schnell ist!


----------



## Rommos (6. Mai 2015)

Frawie schrieb:


> Korrekt, es gibt leider keine brauchbaren 27,5" Schutzbleche. Da diese wohl an das 26" Rad zurück wandern werden möchte ich diese nicht hinbiegen. In real ist es auch nicht so auffällig.



Es gibt schon was in 650b passend aber nicht so breit scheint's... Aber mit den docken Pellen, könnte sich ja vielleicht was in 28" hinbiegen lassen...


----------



## Radsatz (6. Mai 2015)

Mit hinbiegen bekommt man keinen perfekten Abstand hin Das sieht dann genau so sch.. aus


----------



## ice_bear (6. Mai 2015)

madone schrieb:


>



die "alten" Cannondale Rennradrahmen sind wirklich ein Traum 
muss mich wohl auf die Suche nach einem machen...


----------



## Radsatz (7. Mai 2015)

ice_bear schrieb:


> die "alten" Cannondale Rennradrahmen sind wirklich ein Traum
> muss mich wohl auf die Suche nach einem machen...


 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-R...47?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cf8d07423


----------



## ice_bear (7. Mai 2015)

wär sogar ein Silkroad 
aber das mit den Rissen hört sich nicht so gut an


----------



## BigJohn (7. Mai 2015)

Und die Gabel sieht auch nicht mehr sonderlich vertrauenerweckend aus


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2015)

Das blaue monk ist verdammt schick! 
Geo ist etwas seltsam auf den ersten blick... also sehr lang für drop bar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frawie (7. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also sehr lang für drop bar...


Ich hätte die 58 cm Oberrohrlänge auch beim Maßrahmen gewählt. Für mein Empfinden sind allerdings die Größenbezeichnungen jeweils eine Nummer zu klein, die Größe M würde üblicherweise eigentlich eher unter L laufen, z.B. im Vergleich zum Salsa Fargo.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2015)

Ok jetzt ist es klar. Habe ein M fargo, aktuell aber leicht offtopic.


----------



## talybont (8. Mai 2015)

riding with the family


----------



## randinneur (9. Mai 2015)

Wo wir grade bei Ofenrohren sind. Mein 'Dale Tourer ist fertig modernisiert und wird grad auf Herz und Nieren getestet.


----------



## realbiker (13. Mai 2015)

Endlich fertig mein Vaya ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. Mai 2015)

Schön, dass Du eins bekommen hast...  gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (13. Mai 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du eins bekommen hast...  gefällt!


 Ja zum Glück aus Holland ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2015)

Schick. Dreifach... da steht was größeres an, oder?


----------



## realbiker (13. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Schick. Dreifach... da steht was größeres an, oder?


 Im Sommer einmal Bodensee - Kirchdorf (nach Hause) als Testfahrt ~ 600 km in 2-3 Tagen und dann später sind längere Touren geplant (Umrundung des Bundeslandes, ...) langfristig Italien und Norwegendurchquerung ... Ich bräuchte einfach mehr Zeit ;-)


----------



## pefro (14. Mai 2015)

600km in 2 Tagen?

Ja, ne - is klar...


----------



## Deleted 73169 (14. Mai 2015)

Für Masochisten kann das durchaus ein Genuß sein.


----------



## Steeldonkey (14. Mai 2015)

mit sehr wenig gepäck ist das durchaus drin.
ich selbst bin mal voll beladen ca. 25kg inkl. Zelt 190km am Tag gefahren. danach war ich aber tot


----------



## Drood (14. Mai 2015)

mein Trekking-Reise-Lasten- und Citybike 








Grüße Silke


----------



## a.nienie (14. Mai 2015)

Silke Du bist der knaller. Über die getränkewahl kann ich aber nur den kopf schütteln.


----------



## Drood (14. Mai 2015)

...im Ernst, für's Foto vom Nachbarn geliehen die Kiste, ich trink das Zeuch nicht


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> mein Trekking-Reise-Lasten- und Citybike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Gespann - brauchst ja fast ein Schild "Überlänge"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (14. Mai 2015)

Oh Mann! Muss man sich jetzt im Ernst schon dafür rechtfertigen, was man so trinkt???


----------



## realbiker (14. Mai 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> mit sehr wenig gepäck ist das durchaus drin.
> ich selbst bin mal voll beladen ca. 25kg inkl. Zelt 190km am Tag gefahren. danach war ich aber tot



Geplant ist die Tour ja mit einem 25 Liter Rucksack (ohne Gepäck am Rad) und bei 2 Tagen a 12 Stunden Fahrzeit lassen sich einige Meter zurücklegen. Das mit Masochisten könnte stimmen


----------



## absvrd (14. Mai 2015)

@nepo kannst gerne mal gewerkschaftsmitarbeiter in kolumbien fragen ob man sich rechtfertigen muss:
https://www.uni-trier.de/index.php?id=21448


----------



## TomR. (14. Mai 2015)

joa, hier mal meins...


----------



## Martin31008 (14. Mai 2015)

Gebürsteter Astrorahmen, so gefällt mir das. Aber der hängt sicher der Schlamm zwischen Schutzblech und Reifen bei dem geringen Abstand


----------



## TomR. (14. Mai 2015)

noch gabs keine Probleme...werde ich mal beobachten...


----------



## c-racer (15. Mai 2015)

Hier darfs denk ich auch rein... Ganzjahres-Alltags-Stadt sontwas Rad. 
Patria Rahmen (iwann aus den frühen 80ern), Point Randonneursgabel, Suntour-Kurbel aus der Restekiste, LRS vom ex-Cyclocrossrad, sonst halt was so rumlag... SSP mit 42 x 16, vllt mal mit 14 oder 15er Ritzel zum testen...







Edit: Teileliste:
80er bis 82er Patria Mannesmann CroMo Rahmen, 63cm RH, 59,5cm OR
Point Sportgabel, gemufft, 1' Gewinde
Giant SR2 Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Durano 32c (Sommer) / Marathon 35c (Winter)
Suntour Kurbel, 42t Gippieme Blatt, Sammelsurium an verschiedensten Kettenblattschrauben und Spacern
16t SSP Ritzel (Point)
Shimano 7 fach Kette
Edelstahlschutzbleche
XLC Gepäckträger
Shimano V-Brake hebel mit Weinmann Mittelzugbremse hinten, Seitenzug vorne
Selle Italia Turbo Sattel
No -Name Pedale, Vorbau, Stütze usw.


----------



## Drood (15. Mai 2015)

c-racer schrieb:


> Hier darfs denk ich auch rein... Ganzjahres-Alltags-Stadt sontwas Rad.
> Patria Rahmen (iwann aus den frühen 80ern), Point Randonneursgabel, Suntour-Kurbel aus der Restekiste, LRS vom ex-Cyclocrossrad, sonst halt was so rumlag... SSP mit 42 x 16, vllt mal mit 14 oder 15er Ritzel zum testen...
> Anhang anzeigen 386590
> Anhang anzeigen 386591



Das gefällt mir mal richtig gut  

Greifst du den Strom schön klassisch per Seitenläufer ab?

Grüße Silke


----------



## c-racer (15. Mai 2015)

Ja, hinten links ist ein Seitenläufer, vorne an der Dynamohalterung das Vorderlicht, das hintere am Gepäckträger  Nabendynamo ist bei dem Rad nicht im Budget gewesen... hab knappe 100€ ausgegeben, die Schon vorhandenen Teile nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (15. Mai 2015)

....manchmal sorgt ein schmales Budget für smarte Lösungen


----------



## c-racer (15. Mai 2015)

Ja  Schutzblechösenverlängerung, 2 Schrauben, 2 Muttern, drölf Unterlegscheiben, mit der Rohrzange die richtige Neigung zur Seite bestimmen -> Fertig


----------



## foobos (17. Mai 2015)

Na dann stell ich doch auch mal mein 2015er Cube Editor vor 
Bisher nix besonderes, lediglich die Curana Schutzbleche sind nachgerüstet worden, die Streben hab ich passend zur Optik Mattschwarz lackiert. Demnächst soll noch ein Nabendynamo verbaut, und ne vernünftige Lichtanlage nachgerüstet werden. Außerdem liebäugel ich mit nem Brooks Cambium - obwohl ich den SDG RockCity garnicht so unbequem finde wie viele andere ;-)


----------



## flm (21. Mai 2015)

Meins auch:


----------



## Nforcer (22. Mai 2015)

Endlich fertig geworden mein Reiserennrad. Jetzt können die ersten Touren kommen. Zuerst muss aber der Sattel eingefahren werden.


----------



## nonamenic (22. Mai 2015)

@Nforcer : sehr schönes Rad, erzähl mal was dazu: Rahmenhersteller, Teileliste usw. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (29. Mai 2015)

Kann losgehen …


----------



## madone (29. Mai 2015)

Jetzt noch nen Dropbar und ich bin schwer begeistert. Taschen sind schön!


----------



## hellmono (29. Mai 2015)

Finde das Salsa auch richtig schick.

Auch wenn die Ergon Griffe sicher bewusst gewählt wurden, fänd ich passende braune Griffe echt gut.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2015)

Das salsa ist prima. Leider stört die lange forke etwas...


----------



## meinhardon (29. Mai 2015)

Transport zum Kindergarten und nach Hause- der kürzeste Weg geht durch den Wald


----------



## Rommos (29. Mai 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Kann losgehen …


Servus @Sentilo 

 Bewusst hinten auch "nur" Fronttaschen? Oder nur zu Demozwecken die von links vorne nach hinten rechts gehängt 

Bald kann ich hoffentlich auch was zeigen 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende
Roman


----------



## Sentilo (29. Mai 2015)

@ Roman, ich hab vier Frontroller für zwei Fargos, je nach Mitfahrer und aktueller Konditionslage packen wir dann das Gepäck auf ein oder zwei Räder. Die kleinen Taschen taugen mir besser, weil man sie vorne oder hinten fahren kann, also ganz variabel. Und groß genug für unsere Bedürfnisse sind sie auch, aus alter Motorrad(Enduro)-Tradition fahren wir recht minimalistisch.


----------



## nadine09 (30. Mai 2015)

@Sentilo....
Sehr schickes Bike.  Mir gefällt die Rahmengeometrie sehr gut.  Darf ich fragen, was das für eine Rahmenhöhe ist,  und wie groß du bist?


----------



## han-sch (31. Mai 2015)

Mein Inbred ist seit ein paar Tagen fertig, hoffe es passt hier rein ...







Grüße


----------



## ronwood (1. Juni 2015)

Schönes Rad , Hersteller und Typ des Gepäckträgers würden mich interessieren.

Hab mit meinem Inbred ähnliches vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (1. Juni 2015)

Sehr hübsch aber ist die Übersetzung nicht etwas zu klein ?



ronwood schrieb:


> Schönes Rad , Hersteller und Typ des Gepäckträgers würden mich interessieren.


Ist ein Tubus !


----------



## peterbe (1. Juni 2015)

Mein Fargo noch im Pfingst-Touren Ornat, demnächst kommen wieder dicke Reifen drauf und die Schutzbleche ab.


----------



## han-sch (1. Juni 2015)

Da das Rad vorerst als Alltagsrad herhält ist die Übersetzung für mich so perfekt, habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen Gang vermisst 

Jup, Tubus stimmt - ist der Cargo evo


----------



## hellmono (3. Juni 2015)

bereit für die nächste Tour.


----------



## Rommos (4. Juni 2015)

Servus

mein Neuaufbau für Touren, Overnighter usw. (hoffentlich)










Etwas mehr Infos hier

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Juni 2015)

Schön daß eure Fahrräder alle so glänzen als wäre sie gerade aus der Fabrik..


----------



## Sentilo (4. Juni 2015)

Wie sollen sie auch sonst aussehen, wenn sie frisch aufgebaut sind


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Juni 2015)

Ja die sind ja alle frisch aufgebaut


----------



## TomR. (4. Juni 2015)

@Rommos : wow sieht das gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (4. Juni 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Schön daß eure Fahrräder alle so glänzen als wäre sie gerade aus der Fabrik..



Kam so gerade aus dem Keller, frisch aufgebaut. Meine bessere Hälfte  hat auch manchmal das Gefühl, ich hab da eine kleine "Radl-Fabrik" 



TomR. schrieb:


> @Rommos : wow sieht das gut aus!



Dankeschön


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2015)

Kein wunder, dass aktuell keine skinwall maxxis zu kriegen sind, wenn die alle bei rommmos liegen.


----------



## Rommos (4. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kein wunder, dass aktuell keine skinwall maxxis zu kriegen sind, wenn die alle bei rommmos liegen.



Holla die Waldfee  - Ich hab genau den einen Satz - und der kam minimal gebraucht. Und einen Satz Onza Canis hab ich, ganz offiziell gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt erworben... Ich bin also an der Verknappung absolut unschuldig


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> mein Neuaufbau für Touren, Overnighter usw. (hoffentlich)
> 
> ...


Ein Ardent für Touren, Roman? Du bist reif für ein Fatbike


----------



## flm (5. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein Ardent für Touren, Roman? Du bist reif für ein Fatbike


Fatbike zeige ich Euch morgen


----------



## Rommos (6. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein Ardent für Touren, Roman? Du bist reif für ein Fatbike



Servus

Hab gehört, der Ardent soll besser laufen als die Onza Canis  und mit denen war ich mit dem Ssp auch auf 70-130km Tagestouren.
Hab ja auch noch Supermotos 

Man muss sich an das Thema Fatbike langsam heranarbeiten  B+ & 29+ liegen schon parat 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flm (6. Juni 2015)

Fatbike


----------



## talybont (6. Juni 2015)

Im Spessart.


----------



## kuwahara (8. Juni 2015)

meine Alltagswaffe


----------



## DonUschi (9. Juni 2015)

@Rommos: sieht wirklich stimmig aus!

Seit ich Schutzbleche dran habe und das Teil bisher einmal grob gewaschen sieht es bei mir eigentlich auch dauerhaft minimal gebraucht aber fast wie neu aus. Daran ist nichts verwerfliches. ;-P

Muss doch nicht jeder durch den Matsch rollen bis man aussieht als hätte man sich eingeschisschen. xD


----------



## Rommos (9. Juni 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> @Rommos: sieht wirklich stimmig aus!
> 
> Seit ich Schutzbleche dran habe und das Teil bisher einmal grob gewaschen sieht es bei mir eigentlich auch dauerhaft minimal gebraucht aber fast wie neu aus. Daran ist nichts verwerfliches. ;-P
> 
> Muss doch nicht jeder durch den Matsch rollen bis man aussieht als hätte man sich eingeschisschen. xD



Bei den Bildern war es wirklich noch jungfräulich - keinen Meter gefahren.

Mittlerweile ist es gut eingestaubt vom weissen Schotter der Emiligia Romagna






Und es macht unheimlich Laune - auch wie sich die Italiener danach umdrehen wenn man mal im Ort/Fußgängerzone damit unterwegs ist 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Daniel110 (9. Juni 2015)

Da hast du wirklich ein feines Teil gezaubert!!!


----------



## nepo (9. Juni 2015)

@Rommos hast du eigentlich alles zusammen oder nur den Lowrider passend zum Rahmen lackieren/pulvern lassen? Was kostet sowas?


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juni 2015)

Es gibt halt Räder, da sieht selbst der Banause, dass etwas besonderes an ihm vorbeirollt.


----------



## Rommos (9. Juni 2015)

nepo schrieb:


> @Rommos hast du eigentlich alles zusammen oder nur den Lowrider passend zum Rahmen lackieren/pulvern lassen? Was kostet sowas?


Hi

erst wurde der Rahmen und eine Manitou Federgabel gepulvert, dann kam die Stahlgabel und der Lowrider. Farbe passt top zusammen, keinerlei Unterschied. Und für alles zusammen nicht mal 3-stellig - dauert nur manchmal...


----------



## Sentilo (9. Juni 2015)

Roman, wie gehen die Ardents?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenRay (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Schlechtwetter Stadtflitzer


----------



## Rommos (9. Juni 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Roman, wie gehen die Ardents?


Hi Norbert

taugen mir, auch die "Geräuschkulisse" , Kommen auf der Edge28 richtig gut


----------



## schloerfi (19. Juni 2015)

Dann will ich den Ersatz für meinen Pacer von Diamant auch mal vorstellen...hatte lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt, einen Randonneur aufzubauen, als Basis sollte ein Surly Long Haul bzw. Disc Trucker dienen. Dann habe ich aber das Angebot bei Evans gesehen und mir kurzerhand ein Jamis Aurora Elite bestellt. Den Standardträger und die Bleche habe ich umgehend gegen den Tubus Airy und Curana's getauscht, Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi ist nun von Ritchey's Classic Linie. Die Lenkerendschalter waren gut, aber für mich in der Stadt doch recht unpraktisch und wurden daher gegen Shimano 105 STI's getauscht (Danke noch mal an Nadine09  ). Bisher bin ich echt zufrieden und genieße jede Ausfahrt. 

Hier ein Handybild, im Hintergrund die Elbe in MD:


----------



## randinneur (19. Juni 2015)

@Rommos

Mich würden mal ein paar Worte zu den TRPs interessieren. Wie machen die sich bezüglich Bremsleistung, Einstellbarkeit, Haltbarkeit, Servicefreundlichkeit? Vor allem gegenüber BB7ern? Mangels Verfügbarkeit sind die ja noch nicht wirklich verbreitet. Merci!

@schloerfi
sehr stimmig und clean. gefällt!


----------



## dasspice (19. Juni 2015)

Schöne klassische Optik.


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2015)

@schloerfi 

Schönes Bike! Anstelle der Curanas hätte ich mich allerdings für die Gilles Berthoud entschieden. Die sehen super aus UND schützen bei Regen!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (21. Juni 2015)

Ja wäre mir auch etwas zu Minimalistisch..


----------



## c-racer (21. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mal so frech und poste es nochmal... neue Bremshebel, vernünftige Gepäckträgerbefestigung, neue Pedale und das Original Steuerrohremblem auf ebay gefunden


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juni 2015)

*A*rbeits*W*eg*O*der*L*asten Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (22. Juni 2015)

n´bisgen langes Steuerrohr und ein kleines kettenblättchen an der Kurbel
Wirkt durch die Verzierung etwas unausgewogen


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juni 2015)

36z klein  und hinten 11-42, ich muss ja noch i'wie hierzulande hoch kommen.
Steuerrohr ist halt typisch beim Awol und für mich sehr angenehm sonst wär mir der Lenker zu tief, bzw. zu viel Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Hrabnar (22. Juni 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> 36z klein  und hinten 11-42, ich muss ja noch i'wie hierzulande hoch kommen.
> Steuerrohr ist halt typisch beim Awol und für mich sehr angenehm sonst wär mir der Lenker zu tief, bzw. zu viel Sattelüberhöhung.


Ist das nicht sogar 'ne Sram 11x Kassette?
Völlig worscht...selbst 36-11 tritt man bequem bis 40km/h
Das Rad ist ja auch Dropbar geeignet...sonst müsste man ja mit Spacerturm und abstrusen Winkeln am Vorbau arbeiten.
Passt schon so...


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juni 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ist das nicht sogar 'ne Sram 11x Kassette?
> Völlig worscht...selbst 36-11 tritt man bequem bis 40km/h
> Das Rad ist ja auch Dropbar geeignet...sonst müsste man ja mit Spacerturm und abstrusen Winkeln am Vorbau arbeiten.
> Passt schon so...


 
 
ja ist eine 11-fach Sram. mehr als 45km/h brauch/kann ich hier eh nicht. und die Übersetzung reicht allemal um Rennvelofahrer im Windschatten zu ärgern


----------



## Hrabnar (22. Juni 2015)

Dann sogar 10-42Z


----------



## absvrd (22. Juni 2015)

Das lange Steuerrohr ist ein absolutes feature beim awol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (22. Juni 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> 36z klein  und hinten 11-42, ich muss ja noch i'wie hierzulande hoch kommen.
> Steuerrohr ist halt typisch beim Awol und für mich sehr angenehm sonst wär mir der Lenker zu tief, bzw. zu viel Sattelüberhöhung.


Ich fahr mit 48 zähnen und ansonsten 38 im mittleren meistens..
Trittfrequenzmässig auf gerader Strecke doch recht angenehm auf einer 9 fach Kasette


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> und ansonsten 38 im mittleren meistens..
> Trittfrequenzmässig auf gerader Strecke doch recht angenehm auf einer 9 fach Kasette


Dann ist deine Aussage von oben um so unverständlicher. 36:10 ist deutlich länger als 38:11 und vermutlich rollt dein Straßenbike auf weitaus weniger breiten und geländegängigen Reifen, was das Gängeverhältnis nur noch weiter verschiebt.

Man kann natürlich zu allem seinen Senf dazugeben, aber angesichts dessen, dass seit Monaten ein gut gefüllter Thread zum Specialized AWOL die erste Seite in diesem Unterforum ziert, ist die Anmerkung zum "etwas zu langen Steuerrohr" reichlich einfältig.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre auf 28*1.75 er reifen und 38 11 fahre ich seltener eher 48 13 was mehr power überträgt und ich mag nicht auf den kleinen ritzeln fahren..


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> 38 11 fahre ich seltener eher 48 13 was mehr power überträgt und ich mag nicht auf den kleinen ritzeln fahren..


Ja, mit 48:13 bist du dann ein halbes Km/h schneller als blaubaer mit 36:10.
Auf den kleinen Ritzeln sollte man sicher nicht die ganze Zeit unterwegs sein, dann würde was mit der Primärübersetzung nicht stimmen, aber die Gänge unbenutzt spazieren zu fahren...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (22. Juni 2015)

Neh, zum Anfahren meistens im 3-5 hinten je nachdem..
Und achja, meine Kurbellänge ist 175 mm und nein ich finde mich mit kürzeren kurbeln nicht zurecht, deswegen fahre ich keine Nabenschaltung
Ja ich kenne auch Nabenschaltungen..aber ich komme damit irgendwie nicht richtig vorwärts..
drittens sieht mein Bike totally used aus


----------



## Deleted 73169 (22. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## kuwahara (25. Juni 2015)

On tour via san bernardino


----------



## nepo (25. Juni 2015)

Die Salsa Rahmen tun mir echt verdammt gut gefallen.
Also halt die alten Vaya mit diesen schönen Farben und Decals.


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juni 2015)

kuwahara schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 398850
> On tour via san bernardino



Die Geo ist doch ein alter Hut gabs 1991 schon hieß eben nur ATB


----------



## Frawie (25. Juni 2015)

@kuwahara
Die Conti Race King sollen laut Salsa nur bei 26" Laufrädern ins Vaya passen, die sehen für mich aber größer aus. Welche Laufradgröße ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (25. Juni 2015)

Frawie schrieb:


> @kuwahara
> Die Conti Race King sollen laut Salsa nur bei 26" Laufrädern ins Vaya passen, die sehen für mich aber größer aus. Welche Laufradgröße ist das denn?


 ist 28Zoll  und passt gut


----------



## Deleted 73169 (25. Juni 2015)

Frawie, hast gesehen, dass das "nur" die 2.0 sind?


----------



## Deleted 318916 (25. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Frawie (26. Juni 2015)

u40__ schrieb:


> Frawie, hast gesehen, dass das "nur" die 2.0 sind?


Da ich die Race King sowohl in 26x2,0 als auch in 27,5x2,2 kenne ist mir klar, dass 2,0 das maximale beim Vaya sein muss. Ich habe auch die anderen Bilder in der Galerie von kuwahara gesehen. Da ist zu erkennen, dass es vor allem in der Höhe schon etwas eng zugeht. Insofern wären 27,5" Laufräder sicherlich auch eine gute Option, da könnten eventuell sogar noch Schutzbleche möglich sein. Leider gibt es die Race King in 27,5x2,0 derzeit nur in der Performance Version (also weder RaceSport noch Protection)


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Juni 2015)

Nur weil mans nicht wie aus dem Ei gepellt ist, wäre es schön wenn die ach so kritischen Stimmen mit meinereins doch bittesehr Nachsichtig sein würden..
Endlich mal ein Rad mit einer funktionierenden Lichtanlage und einer Coolen Klingel.
Das Lob ich mir

Der Vorbau könnte doch von mir aus nur nen Tick länger sein..


----------



## Bener (26. Juni 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau könnte doch von mir aus nur nen Tick länger sein..


...ist doch schnell getauscht!


----------



## Radsatz (26. Juni 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Nur weil mans nicht wie aus dem Ei gepellt ist, wäre es schön wenn die ach so kritischen Stimmen mit meinereins doch bittesehr Nachsichtig sein würden..
> Endlich mal ein Rad mit einer funktionierenden Lichtanlage und einer Coolen Klingel.
> Das Lob ich mir
> 
> Der Vorbau könnte doch von mir aus nur nen Tick länger sein..


Schön das du dir zum Wochenend selber auf die Schulter geklopfst hast


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Juni 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Schön das du dir zum Wochenend selber auf die Schulter geklopfst hast


Sonst hab ich dafür ja nu keine Zeit
Endlich Wochenende, da darf ich das


Bener schrieb:


> ...ist doch schnell getauscht!


Ja, aber finde den mal in 25.4...


----------



## nepo (27. Juni 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Ja, aber finde den mal in 25.4...



Da musst in örtlichen Handel und zu den 2. Hand läden. Da sind meine auch immer her.

Übrigens die Taschen hatte ich auch mal. Die mochte ich total gerne. Aber nicht wasserdicht, deshalb hab ich mir dann Roller gekauft. Das schnelle öffnen und schließen hab ich aber immer vermisst.
Jetzt nehme ich dafür fast nur noch den Rucksack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (28. Juni 2015)

kann dir syntace F 99 in 100, 110, 115 und 120 anbieten, alle schwarz und in 25. 4 

ich hatte sie alle in Gebrauch. Sie sind optisch und technisch in Ordnung. Bei Abnahme von drei Teilen komplett 60 Euro plus Versand.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2015)

120 thomson und sicher noch einen 100er f139...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich fuhr einen 100 mm der mir zu kurz war..

Mich sprang bereits ein 110 er Ritchey einer der leichteren an....
Falls der mich nicht zufriedenstellt, steht ein Wechsel auf Oversize an


----------



## randinneur (1. Juli 2015)

wo wir grade dabei sind: hat noch jemand einen f139 in 90mm / 25,4mm??? ggf. auch Tausch gegen 105mm, neuwertig. 

Merci!


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2015)

ich guck


----------



## stuk (5. Juli 2015)

Mit den retros in Holland unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbes_broetche (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesen Thread passen meine Gazelle Formula Hybrid und mein Formula Randonneur ganz gut, glaub ich.
Gazelle Formula Hybrid, mit Shimano 400cx Gruppe 





Gazelle Formula Randonneur, mit einem Shimano XT / 600 Mix


----------



## Martin31008 (5. Juli 2015)

Da Krieg ich Rücken, nur vom hingucken. Schöne Räder. Tolle Teile verbaut.


----------



## kuwahara (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## ONE78 (5. Juli 2015)

Wasn das fürn lenker? Sieht aus wie ein woodchipper.


----------



## kuwahara (5. Juli 2015)

ich weiss es grad nicht mehr auswendig, ist aber original am Rad gewesen und aus den  90ern, ich glauch was italienisches...


----------



## ONE78 (5. Juli 2015)

Und der lowrider sieht auch falsch aus


----------



## kuwahara (5. Juli 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Und der lowrider sieht auch falsch aus



es musste schnell gehen und das Badehandtuch sollte noch mit 
abegesehen davon ist der XLC Lowrider nicht so der Hammer, auf meinem VAYA passt er nur wenn man links-rechts vertauscht. obs bei dem Winora auch richtig rumgeht hab ich in der Eile nicht geschaut...

...  und was heisst hier "auch"??


----------



## ONE78 (5. Juli 2015)

Ja ist mir beim 2. Lesen "auch" erst aufgefallen....
nee alles gut, tolles rad.


----------



## c-racer (6. Juli 2015)

der lowrider ist falsch montiert, er sollte nach vorn zeigen. ansonsten gibts optisch schlimmeres, das rad wird gefahren alaso passt das mMn


----------



## halbes_broetche (6. Juli 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Da Krieg ich Rücken, nur vom hingucken. Schöne Räder. Tolle Teile verbaut.



Lässt sich aber entspannt drauf sitzen, auf dem Crosser hab ich ein bisschen Probleme mit tauben Händen aber das krieg ich auch noch in den Griff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (14. Juli 2015)

Nur mal so als Anregung, meine erstmalig und erfolgreich getestete Reiseradauslegung, für Tarnsport im Koffer mit max 158cm für alle drei Seiten. Ist auch noch ein GP dabei, der an der Sattelstande montiert werden kann.


----------



## popeye (17. Juli 2015)

Gefällt mir: (gefunden hier)


----------



## 601 (18. Juli 2015)

Wenn es denn schon eine Galerie ist, hier zwei (Handy)-Bilder von meinem Alltags- und Tourenrad:


----------



## Daniel110 (21. Juli 2015)

Nach ewiger Zeit im Bastelzustand habe ich jetzt auch endlich mal wieder was für die Galerie:


----------



## Hrabnar (21. Juli 2015)

Geil!!!


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Juli 2015)

gibt's noch weitere bilder? sieht interessant aus, abgesehen vo der ungekürzten gabel. was ist es denn für ein rahmen?


----------



## Daniel110 (21. Juli 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> gibt's noch weitere bilder? sieht interessant aus, abgesehen vo der ungekürzten gabel. was ist es denn für ein rahmen?



Das ist ein Pelago Stavanger Rahmen in 62.
Die Feineinstellung läuft noch... der Sattel kommt noch einen cm nach hinten, nen halben nach unten und die Nase noch etwas runter, das Steuerrohr wird noch gekürzt, der Lenker noch etwas nach unten gedreht.

Den Aufbau hab ich im "long long journey"-Thread dokumentiert.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Juli 2015)

schönes rad, kann ich es mir ausleihen? größe sollte passen... ich glaub ich brings nicht mehr zurück


----------



## Daniel110 (21. Juli 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> schönes rad, kann ich es mir ausleihen? größe sollte passen... ich glaub ich brings nicht mehr zurück



Leider grade ganz schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbes_broetche (21. Juli 2015)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Leider grade ganz schlecht...



Ich würde den ganzen Tag drauf rumsitzen


----------



## KuGe (22. Juli 2015)

Der weibliche Haushaltsvorstand hat beschlossen ich soll mir endlich mal etwas kindersitztaugliches für die Stadt zulegen. Ich würde sagen ein paar Anschaffungen und Griffe in die Restkiste später, erledigt!


----------



## kreisbremser (22. Juli 2015)

pfui, ein gelsattel 
hatte einen mtb rahmen für den kindersitz... durch das enorme Längenwachstum meines kindes kam es so, dass ich einen größeren rahmen kaufen musste, damit meine fersen nicht gegen die fussabsteller des kindersitzes schlugen beim pedaliern... hatte allerdings auch einen 19" Rahmen statt eines 21-22"


----------



## KuGe (22. Juli 2015)

Noch viel schlimmer, es ist eine FRAUENgelsattel! Aber meinem Hintern gefällt es


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2015)

KuGe schrieb:


> Der weibliche Haushaltsvorstand hat beschlossen ich soll mir endlich mal etwas kindersitztaugliches für die Stadt zulegen. Ich würde sagen ein paar Anschaffungen und Griffe in die Restkiste später, erledigt!


Tja, man verliert sich schnell in Details. Kleiner Tipp, bevor du es IHR zeigst: Die Kindersitzhalterung fehlt.


----------



## Martin31008 (22. Juli 2015)

ist das ein Astrorahmen? 
sowas habe ich auch noch rumstehen. 
Danke für die Inspiration, jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich damit mache.
Oder will das jemand haben? Standort Hannover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (22. Juli 2015)

(M)ein Traum von Cargobike  Eliancycles mit Rohloff & Gates









Quelle 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## kreisbremser (22. Juli 2015)

Ein Traum! Wie bekomm ich das in meinen Keller?


----------



## Radsatz (22. Juli 2015)

Da kann man ja ein Kayak mitnehemen


----------



## KuGe (23. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Tja, man verliert sich schnell in Details. Kleiner Tipp, bevor du es IHR zeigst: Die Kindersitzhalterung fehlt.



Nicht auszumalen was dieser Fehler in der Argumentationskette bedeuten würde ...



Martin31008 schrieb:


> ist das ein Astrorahmen?
> sowas habe ich auch noch rumstehen.
> Danke für die Inspiration, jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich damit mache.
> Oder will das jemand haben? Standort Hannover.



Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, er ähnelt den Fatmodul Rahmen aber mit dem Unterschied das ich so ziemlich alles am Befestigungsösen und -löchern dran habe was man haben kann...


----------



## Sentilo (23. Juli 2015)

Zwei neue Reisedampfer von Salsa: Marrakesh (oben) und Deadwood (unten)


----------



## nonamenic (23. Juli 2015)

@Sentilo :
Beide der Knaller. Verstehe nur nicht warum beim Marrakesh das Steuerrohr so kurz sein muss.
Bin mal auf den neuen Lenker (Cowchipper)von Salsa gespannt.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Sentilo (23. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht nur bei kleinen Rahmenhöhen?

Notfalls gibt's noch das Vaya und das Fargo:


----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2015)

"29er" meiner Frau, endlich fertig.


----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2015)

..


----------



## Radsatz (23. Juli 2015)

Nach diesem Bild werde ich diesen Fred nicht weiter unter beobachtung haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2015)

So besser?


----------



## Radsatz (23. Juli 2015)

Ne generell Fortschritt muss sein aber mit dem Design hab ich meine probleme
Konas sahen früher wohlgefälliger aus  u Ofenrohr Rahmen geht garnicht mM


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ne generell Fortschritt muss sein aber mit dem Design hab ich meine probleme
> Konas sahen früher wohlgefälliger aus  u Ofenrohr Rahmen geht garnicht mM


Ich glaube im Klassikbereich warst du eh besser aufgehoben


----------



## Radsatz (24. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Klassikbereich warst du eh besser aufgehoben


Und Schüss


----------



## pefro (24. Juli 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @Sentilo :
> Beide der Knaller. Verstehe nur nicht warum beim Marrakesh das Steuerrohr so kurz sein muss.



Lass Dich nicht täuschen, Steuerrohrhöhe ist ja nicht alles. Es kommt auf die Gesamthöhe Gabel + Steuersatz + Steuerrohr an. Sowohl beim Fargo als auch beim Deadwood dürften die Gabeln ein gutes Stück länger sein, als beim AWOL.

Aber: Mit Salsa Bikes braucht man sich ja ohenhin fast nicht zu beschäftigen, weil die in Deutschland eh so gut wie nie verfügbar sind...


----------



## emilemil (24. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ne generell Fortschritt muss sein aber mit dem Design hab ich meine probleme
> Konas sahen früher wohlgefälliger aus  u Ofenrohr Rahmen geht garnicht mM


Ja, Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters oder konkreter, woran sich dieses Auge gewöhnt hat oder noch konkreter, woran es gewöhnt worden ist: Es gab mal eine kurze Zeit, da hatten die Fahrräder in Mehrheit das "Hochrad-Design" und eine Umfrage unter Fahrrad-Interessierten hätte mit großer Warscheinlichkeit eine Präferenz dafür ergeben.
Hochräder sind nun Geschichte, da die damit verbundene Technik erhebliche Nachteile hatte (ZB Schwwerpunktlage und den damit zusammenhängenden Sturz über den Lenker beim Bremsen).
Für die weltweit mit den größten Stückzahlen gebaute Leichtbau-Maschine (Fahrrad !) gilt : Anwendung von strengen Leichtbau-Kriterien, wo immer es geht . Fahrradrahmen sind deshalb in der Hauptsache aus Rohren zusammengefügt. Dabei gilt: Die gerade Linie ist die kürzeste Verbindung zweier Punkte, die Kurve ist die schönste Verbindung.
Mehr Leichtbau als die Gerade geht eigentlich nicht. Wer nun als Konstrukteur trotzdem die Kurve verwendet, sollte dafür gute Gründe haben. Diese Gründe könnten zB beim Oberohr in der Gefahr für die männlichen Kronjuwelen bestehen (Entsprechendes gilt auch für die weibliche Anatomie; Das Stichwort ist Überstandshöhe) . Weiterhin gibt es bei dem Kona-Rad Bauraum-Anforderungen, die ein besonderes Design des Oberrohrs verlangen:
Wegen der Frontfederung ergibt sich eine erhöhte Lenkkopfrohr-Position und wegen der Feder-Sattelstütze ein verkürztes Sitzrohr. Die Anforderung Frontfederung hat zB beim Mtb zu der "Sloping-Geometrie" (= nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr; die meisten Räder hatten vor 1980 ein Fahrbahn paralleles Oberrohr !) geführt. Verwendet wird meist ein gerades Oberrohr, aber auch ein kurviges Oberrohr kann im Hinblick auf eine nicht zu lange Sattelstütze Sinn machen. Viele Mtb's werden heute als "Fullies" gebaut. Da muß natürlich das Tretlager mehr Bodenfreiheit haben und, da die Sitzposition durch die Geometrie des Fahrer-Muskel-Apparates vorgegeben ist, kann ebenso ein gekrümmtes Oberrohr in die Konstruktions-Überlegungen einfließen.
Ein Hinweis noch zum "Ofenrohr":
Die Steifigkeit eines Rohrs ist ein Produkt aus einer spezifischen Material-Eigenschaft (dem Elastizitäts-Modul) und einer geometrischen Größe, die von der Art der Belastung abhäng (Ähnlich dem Gewicht, das ein Produkt aus dem spezifischen Gewicht und dem Volumen (Geometrie-Größe) darstellt). Läßt man die Schubsteifigkeiten außer Acht (Stichwort lange Träger (Rohre)), so hat man als wesentliche Größen die Dehnsteifigkeit, die Torsionssteifigkeit und die Biegesteifigkeiten (Aufspaltung des Biegemoments in zwei Richtungen !). Die Dehnsteifigkeit (zugeordnet den Normal-Kräften in Träger-Achse) ergibt sich als Produkt von E-Modul und Querschnittsfläche. Bei einem 3-fach festeren Stahl als eine Alu-Legierung. muß ich für die gleiche Festigkeit und Dehnsteifigkeit bei Alu (E-Modul von Alu nur 1/3 des Wertes von Stahl) eine 3-fach größere Fläche verwenden. Bezüglich Leichtbau wäre nichts gewonnen, da Alu ein 3-fach geringeres Gewicht aufweist. 
Bei Biegemoment und Torsionsmoment spielt dann Aluminium seine Trümpfe aus:  
Bei einem Rohr mit geringer Wanddicke t gelten: (Wenn mit t = Wanddicke und dm = mittlerer Rohrdurchmesser bezeichnet wird, dann ist die Querschnittsfläche A = Pi * dm* t)
Flächenmoment 2 Grades (Biegung !): I(querachse) = Pi/8 * dm³ * t = 1/8 * dm² * A
Torsions-Flächenmoment :				   I(torsion) = Pi/4 * dm³ * t  = 1/4 * dm² * A
Wenn ich also die Querschnittsfläche A mit einem großen Durchmesser und kleiner Wanddicke erzeuge, habe ich größere Flächenmomente und damit Vorteile bei Biegung und Torsion.
Mit der inzwischen sicheren Beherrschung der Fügung durch Schutzgas-Schweißung ergeben sich bei Aluminium-Konstruktion  Kosten-Vorteile durch den Wegfall der Muffen und der einfacheren Vor- und Nachbereitung der Schweißnähte gegenüber dem Hartlöten bei Stahl-Konstruktion. Selbstverständlich kann man Stahl-Rahmen auch als Schweiß-Konstruktion ausführen. 
Ich denke aber, ein Aluminium-Rahmen ist ca 300 [g] leichter als ein entsprechender Stahl-Rahmen.
Stahl-Rahmen als Schweißkonstruktion gab es in den 1970-ern zB bei Falträdern. Nach dem Zusammenbruch der Faltrad-Verkäufe gab es Schweißkonstruktionen bei anderen Rädern so gut wie gar nicht, da Ende der 1970-er Jahre Aluminium-Rahmen den Markt betreten hatten und von den Herstellern das Potential der Aluminium-Konstrukton richtig eingeschätzt wurde.
Ich meine, daß man bzgl der Alu-Rahmen von technischem Fortschritt reden muß, auch wenn ich selbst ein gewisses Faible für die filigrane Ästhetik eines Stahlrahmens habe. 
Was man schlußendlich erwirbt, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Klassifizierung als "Ofenrohr-Rahmen" sind mir persönlich viel zu emotional, als daß man bei Neuanschaffung eines Rades oder Rahmens bei angemessener Berücksichtigung aller Randbedingungen (Kosten, Gewicht, Einsatz u.a.) zu einer fundierten Entscheidung kommen kann.

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## Radsatz (24. Juli 2015)

60 % der Käüfer achten aufs Geld,30 % aufs Design u der Rest ist alles egal
Mein ATB ( was heute Trekkingrad heisst ) von 1990 wiegt 11 ,8 Kg da kommt die moderne nicht gegen an Titan lassen wir mal aussen vor Fortschritt kann ich bei deiner ausführung nicht erkennen Es zählt nur Kg/Watt und nichts anderes
SW


----------



## Diman (24. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> mit dem Design


Design hin oder her, das ist hier ist der beste Rahmen was Kona je für die Stadt gebaut hat.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (24. Juli 2015)

Oh ha, ich bekomme Augenkrebs. Da gibt es doch wirklich schöneres, gerade als Damenrad. Die klassischen Peugeots zum Beispiel


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2015)

Können wir das persönlich Werden und Getrolle, was darf und was nicht, jetzt beenden?
Hier ist die Galerie.


----------



## Freeman777 (25. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend allerseits, ich möchte hier meine neue Errungenschaft vorstellen: ein schönes Reiserad mit folgenden Komponenten:

-Rahmen/Gabel True Temper CroMo
-Vorderrad Shimano DH3N80/Exal MX19
-Hinterrad Shimano XT/Exal MX19
-Bereifung Schwalbe Marathon Mondial
-Scheinwerfer Busch & Müller
  Eyc T (50 Lux)
-Rücklicht Busch & Müller
  Toplight Line Plus
-Gepäckträger
Hebie Expedition (Tragkraft 40 kg)
-Kurbelgarnitur Shimano XT
-Schaltwerk Shimano XT
-Umwerfer Shimano XT
-Schalthebel Shimano XT
-Bremsen Avid Single Digit 7
-Brooks B17
-XT Schnellspanner

Der  Rahmen würde Gesandstrahlt und pulverbeschichtet. Fährt sich klasse!


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Hier wurde ein alter Stahlrahmen sinnvoll mit modernen komponennten zu einem tollen Reiserad aufgebaut so soll es sein u nicht anders 
Frage an den Besitzer welche Marke u Modell


----------



## Freeman777 (25. Juli 2015)

Der Rahmen stammt aus einem KHS Montana Pro. Einen großen Nachteil hat das Rad aber: es hat sehr großes klaupotetial :-D


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Freeman777 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen stammt aus einem KHS Montana Pro. Einen großen Nachteil hat das Rad aber: es hat sehr großes klaupotetial :-D



Drei gute ABUs Schlösser mit unterschiedlichen schliess systemen u ruhe ist
ich bevorzuge Lastkette vom Krahn u Diskus Schloss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman777 (25. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Drei gute ABUs Schlösser mit unterschiedlichen schliess systemen u ruhe ist


Welche sind denn gut? Sollten ja dann auch nicht so schwer sein. 

Übrigens, der kleine Rückspiegel auf der linken Seite bringt wirklich viel! Bin oft auf ländlichen schmalen Strassen unterwegs wo alle halbe Stunde mal ein Auto kommt. Seit dem Spiegel ist meine erschreck- und zusammenzuckrate, wenn auf einmal ein Pkw mitten in der Kurve zu überholen ansetzt ,stark gesunken. Macht vorallem dann viel Sinn, wenn man wie ich Musik auf den Ohren hat und bei Regen und Wind die Fahrzeuge erst hört, wenn sie neben einem sind...


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Mach doch mal ein Bild ohne Taschen von der rechten Seite um einen besseren gesammteindruck zu bekommen 
aber sonnst topp aufgebaut


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

In der richtung sollte es schon sein mit nem Schloss  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Abus-Granit-...warz-140-cm-/201083961096?hash=item2ed189bf08


----------



## Martin31008 (25. Juli 2015)

Das Rad ist wirklich toll, aber über Geld schreibst du besser nichts. Das muss jedem klar sein, dass man für den Preis was so ein Umbau kostet schon etwas Neues von der Stange bekommt. 

Hat das Rad 1 1/8 Zoll gehabt oder steckt da ein Adapter auf Ahead drin?


----------



## Diman (25. Juli 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch wirklich schöneres, gerade als Damenrad. Die klassischen Peugeots zum Beispiel


Genau und so ein Peugeot hat dann Scheibenbremsen und eine relativ leichte Federgabel.   Wenn schon was empfehlen, dann auch bitte richtig.


----------



## Silberrücken (25. Juli 2015)

wer in der welt benoetigt am stadtrad discbremse  und federgabel? ich kenne niemanden!


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist wirklich toll, aber über Geld schreibst du besser nichts. Das muss jedem klar sein, dass man für den Preis was so ein Umbau kostet schon etwas Neues von der Stange bekommt.
> 
> Hat das Rad 1 1/8 Zoll gehabt oder steckt da ein Adapter auf Ahead drin?



Wenn man von der stange kauft änderst du nach deinen bedürfnissen und hast den ganzen schrott rumliegen den keiner will


----------



## Martin31008 (25. Juli 2015)

Na siehst du, das grüne Damenrad sieht doch ganz geil aus. Da hat bestimmt jemand Aufnahmen für Scheibenbremsen dran geschweißt. Und schon wieder so ein 1 Zoll Steuersatz mit Ahead Vorbau, wo man keine Konter Mutter sieht


----------



## Freeman777 (25. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wenn man von der stange kauft änderst du nach deinen bedürfnissen und hast den ganzen schrott rumliegen den keiner will


Genau. Das Rad ist, so wie es ist, genau wie ich es mir vorstelle. Aber es gehört sich ja auch nicht über Geld zu reden. Für den Preis hätte ich keins nach meinen Bedürfnissen von der Stange bekommen.

Hier noch das gewünschte Bild, wollte noch eins von links, der Sturm hat mir das Rad aber umgeschmissen, bin dann lieber wieder in den sicheren Keller :-D nix passiert...


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Klassische Rahmengeo mit neuen Shimanoteilen gepaart super dafür bekommst du 3 x 
Kann es sein das der Sattel nicht in der Waage ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman777 (25. Juli 2015)

Hat ganz leichte Neigung nach vorne, gefällt mir etwas besser, rein vom Gefühl her. Auf dem Bild sieht es aber tatsächlich sehr nach vorne geneigt aus.


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Was sagt die Waage ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Sattel nicht in der Waage ist



Jeder Hintern ist anders. Warum sollte man dann den Sattel also entgegen seinem eigenen Wohlgefühl einstellen?


----------



## Deleted 318916 (25. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Freeman777 (25. Juli 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Was sagt die Waage ?


15,5 kg ohne Taschen. Mit anderen Reifen evtl. 15,0 aber ich mag die Schwalbe Mondial.

Edit: es stand noch die Frage offen was für ein Steuersatz verbaut ist. Es ist ein klassischer mit Adapter für ahead vorbauten. Damit die original Gabel weiter verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Radsatz (25. Juli 2015)

Freeman777 schrieb:


> 15,5 kg ohne Taschen. Mit anderen Reifen evtl. 15,0 aber ich mag die Schwalbe Mondial.



Das geht für so ein stabiles TR ok


----------



## Diman (26. Juli 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> wer in der welt benoetigt am stadtrad discbremse  und federgabel? ich kenne niemanden!


Schon mal mit Kinderanhänger mit zwei Kindern und Gepäck gefahren?  Ich fahre übrigens auch seit Jahren mit Scheiben am Stadtrad und kenne niemanden  der noch V-Brakes hat.


----------



## svenso (26. Juli 2015)

Das Bad Boy kommt sehr gut!


----------



## Freeman777 (26. Juli 2015)

@Diman
Hast du da nen Singlespeed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2015)

Nabenschaltung


----------



## Diman (27. Juli 2015)

Ja, Alfine 8.


----------



## Rommos (28. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder ein Cargobike - genauer ein Custom Omnium Cargo

 

 

 

 

 

Quelle: http://the-hunt.de/michels-omnium-cargo/

Gruß
Roman


----------



## hellmono (28. Juli 2015)

AWOL in natürlichem Habitat. Das war zwischen Arlberg- und Reschenpass, auf dem Weg zum Gardasee.


----------



## Freeman777 (28. Juli 2015)

Sehr schönes Rad! Hat die Lastenverteilung einen Hintergedanken?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2015)

Sehr gutes awol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. Juli 2015)

Möge mein Neid mit Dir sein!

Schönes Rad und noch schönere Ziele...


----------



## miles_cube (28. Juli 2015)

Meine Rockmaschine ;-)


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Juli 2015)

wieder mit nady und beleuchtung


attackofthezorchmen, auf Flickr


----------



## randinneur (28. Juli 2015)

puh. perfekter Aufbau!


----------



## c-racer (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mal genug Platz hab will ich auch so ein Omnium!!!


----------



## hellmono (29. Juli 2015)

Danke die Herrschaften.

@Freeman777 Die Lastenverteilung hat nur den Hintergedanken, dass sie mir gut gefällt. Im Wiegetritt ist das Gewicht vorn besser aufgehoben. Bei Passabfahrten ist es so schön laufruhig. Man muss vorab drauf achten, dass die Taschen in etwa gleich wiegen, aber dann merkt man sie nicht mehr. Auch freihändig fahren ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juli 2015)

Warum jetzt auf einmal doch die Flussradwegrentnerortliebs und nicht mehr die Swift Industries als Packtaschen? 
Platzgründe oder steckt etwas anderes dahinter?


----------



## hellmono (29. Juli 2015)

Sehr viel Regen in der Vorhersage. Die Swifts sind schick und gut, aber nicht wasserdicht. Die Ortliebs etwas unpraktischer und nur halbvoll, aber eben wasserdichter.

Am Ende hatten wir immer mal wieder Regen und ca. 25km Starkregen am Stück. Da war ich froh, mir darüber keine Gedanken machen zu müssen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (29. Juli 2015)

kennt jemand eventuell einen shop/hersteller, der eine 28" Trekkinggabel mit 400-410mm Einbauhöhe aus Stahl verkauft, die maximal 185mm oder 203mm Scheiben aufnehmen kann und Ösen für einen Lowrider hat?

mir ist heute leider ein kleines Missgeschick passiert und meine treue Salsa Vaya Gabel ist leicht verbogen (zum Glück aber noch fahrbar - ca. 2-3mm) werde sie mittelfristig aber trotzdem ersetzen.

die meisten Stahlgabeln sind ja leider nur für 160mm Scheiben freigegeben


----------



## pefro (29. Juli 2015)

400-410 ist halt auch nicht viel.

Die Herkelmann Amerigo würde wahrscheinlich ganz gut passen, ist auch für 180er Scheiben freigegeben, hat aber 420mm Einbauhöhe. Wobei ich nicht denke, dass der Zentimeter viel ausmacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. Juli 2015)

Aloha, ich hätte noch die Gabel meines Kona Sutra 2012:

http://2k12.konaworld.com/road.cfm?content=sutra#1

Wenn die passt, kannst Du sie gerne haben.

Grüßle


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2015)

Muss das hier wirklich zum Such- und Beratungsthread werden?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Muss das hier wirklich zum Such- und Beratungsthread werden?


 
Na nur ein bisschen. An was solltest Du Dich denn sonst aufregen?


----------



## Radsatz (30. Juli 2015)

Das Sommeloch hat noch nicht den Zenit überschritten


----------



## Steeldonkey (30. Juli 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> 400-410 ist halt auch nicht viel.
> 
> Die Herkelmann Amerigo würde wahrscheinlich ganz gut passen, ist auch für 180er Scheiben freigegeben, hat aber 420mm Einbauhöhe. Wobei ich nicht denke, dass der Zentimeter viel ausmacht...





bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha, ich hätte noch die Gabel meines Kona Sutra 2012:
> 
> http://2k12.konaworld.com/road.cfm?content=sutra#1
> 
> ...



danke. andi, du hast eine PM.

die Herkelmann Amigo sieht gut aus, aber 420 ist doch etwas zu viel. Der Rahmen ist eigentlich eher für 400mm ausgelegt und ist mit der Vaya schon recht nervös (415 Kettenstreben - Planet X Kaffenback 1)

Hab jetzt bei Surly angefragt, ob ich in die Stragglergabel auch 180er oder 185er packen kann.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Muss das hier wirklich zum Such- und Beratungsthread werden?





Radsatz schrieb:


> Das Sommeloch hat noch nicht den Zenit überschritten


wow.. ist es denn so schlimm, wenn man hier mal eine kleine Frage hat? außerdem ist hier die chance größer, jemanden zu finden, der soetwas kennt, als anderso im Forum.
bevor ich hier eine Frage stelle, habe ich meistens schon stundenlang recherchiert!

und gegen das Sommerloch gibt es das hier:


----------



## whoa (30. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Klassikbereich warst du eh besser aufgehoben


Wir würden ihn gern abgeben, eigentlich schon seit er uns zugelaufen ist.  Jetzt denkt also bitte mal nicht nur an euch selbst. Seid so nett und behaltet den Racker bei euch. Der Klassikbereich stände auf ewig in eurer Schuld!


----------



## randinneur (15. August 2015)

mein Trohloff on Tour dieses Jahr:


----------



## bullidd (15. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich dieses Forum nun schon eine Weile gern besuche, möchte ich euch mein neues Alles-in-einem-Rad vorstellen. Basis ist ein Trek Sawyer aus 2012, das ich vor einem Jahr gekauft habe. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich für diesen tollen Rahmen entschieden. Wichtig waren mir Scheibenbremsen und die Option auf Riemenantrieb. Ich steh total auf polierte Oberflächen, sieht man sicher auch. Da ich jeden Tag mit diesem Rad unterwegs bin und im Winter die Felgen arg verschmutzen und bei Schnee kaum was bremst, wollte ich von den Felgenbremsen wegkommen. Vom ursprünglichen Rad ist nur noch der Rahmen und die Sattelklemme übrig, den Rest habe ich selbst zusammengestellt.
Wegen der engen Kettenlinie der Alfine, musste ich die Kettenstrebe ändern und habe auch gleich noch eine Ständerplatte angelötet. Daher die blaue Farbe in diesem Bereich. Neue Ausfallenden musste ich auch anfertigen, da der Rahmen keine Möglichkeit für eine Gepäckträgerbefestigung bietet. Vor drei Wochen ist es fertig geworden, zwei Tage vorm Radurlaub in Frankreich. Die Halterungen für die Schutzbleche und den Gepäckträger sind aber erst mal nur provisorisch. Nun nach 1300km und null Defekten, bin ich total begeistert und froh, dass alles hält und es komfortabel fährt.


----------



## Hrabnar (15. August 2015)

Nur sieht man leider keine Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. August 2015)

KuGe schrieb:


> Noch viel schlimmer, es ist eine FRAUENgelsattel! Aber meinem Hintern gefällt es


Solange du nicht daran riechst ist alles in Ordnung mit dir


----------



## dasspice (15. August 2015)

Das Trek ist wirklich ein schönes Rad. Aber such Dir noch einen silber polierten Kettenspanner.


----------



## bullidd (16. August 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Nur sieht man leider keine Bilder...



Sorry, hatte noch nicht herausgefunden, wie ich die Bilder in den Post bekomme.



dasspice schrieb:


> Das Trek ist wirklich ein schönes Rad. Aber such Dir noch einen silber polierten Kettenspanner.



Der Kettenspanner war nur ein Notbehelf aus Zeitgründen, da schwebt mir noch was anderes vor. Fertig ist es ja noch nicht, ich will noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Rahmen und der Gabel, wenn ich sie behalte, ändern. Zum Schluss bekommt es noch eine neue Farbe, irgendwas mit Blaumetallic. Auch kommt noch ein Kettenschutz dran, der Chainglider vom Vorgänger funktionierte nicht gut, wegen des Kettenspanners.


----------



## big_scoop (16. August 2015)

Ich habe im Urlaub mal etwas Recycling betrieben und einige Teile aus meinen Restkisten und Schubladen zusammen geschraubt. Raus gekommen ist ein nettes Rad und die Waage steht bei 9.1kg. Inzwischen natürlich mit vorderem Bremssattel und einem 90mm Vorbau.

-Basis Scott Scale RC 26 + Reba RL 27,5
-LRS Easton Haven 29er mit 28x 1.3 RaRa
-XTR Dual Control
-MCFK Sattelstütze, Klemme, Vorbau und Lenker
-Kurbel und Umwerfer Sram X9


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. August 2015)

bullidd schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,



Ein außergewöhnlicher Rahmen, schön kombiniert mit farblich abgestimmten Teilen. Gefällt mir sehr. Nur warum wurden die Kettenstreben blau verschandelt? 



big_scoop schrieb:


> Ich habe im Urlaub mal etwas Recycling betrieben und einige Teile aus meinen Restkisten und Schubladen zusammen geschraubt. Raus gekommen ist ein nettes Rad und die Waage steht bei 9.1kg. Inzwischen natürlich mit vorderem Bremssattel und einem 90mm Vorbau.



Das ist wohl ein Ultraleichtgepäckfahrrad?


----------



## ArSt (16. August 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Nur warum wurden die Kettenstreben blau verschandelt?


Hat er doch geschrieben: Er hat die rechte Kettenstrebe umgearbeitet um dem Alfine-Kettenblatt Platz zu machen.


rad_fan schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein Ultraleichtgepäckfahrrad?


Blos, wohin mit dem Gepäck? Und Carbonstreben mit Schellen für einen Träger klemmen ist für die Lebensdauer des Rahmens sicherlich nicht förderlich.  Vielleicht so wie der Alpenzorro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (16. August 2015)

auf Reisen geht es dann wohl bloß mit Anhänger und selbst da reissen die Streben sicher weg...geht also eher in die Kategorie Cityrad !


----------



## Colt_A4 (18. August 2015)

Moinsen!

Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen das Projekt: "Alltags/Reiserad auf Basis eines 90er Jahre MTB" gestartet. Herausgekommen ist das hier:





Ein Alurandonneur bestehend aus Trek 7000 Rahmen und Giant B-Ronco Gabel. Warum diese Gabel? Sie hat Lowrider Ösen (yeah!).

Habe die Teile dann in British Racing Green Pulvern lassen und die Kiste ganz genüsslich zusammengezimmert.

Einige Anbauteile waren vorhanden, andere habe ich ersteigert wieder andere neu gekauft.

Freue mich jetzt auf den ersten Ausritt 

Vg
Rolf


----------



## Radsatz (18. August 2015)

Neu aufbauten mit alten Teilen find ich gut .meistens kommt dann immer ein Einzelstück mit pers Note raus dafür 2 x


----------



## kreisbremser (18. August 2015)

ich finde die reifen unglaublich hässlich. das braun und das grün gefallen mir hingegen sehr gut. die gabel find ich so auch nicht verkehrt. der kurze vorbau und der sattelüberhöhung lassen das rad etwas zusammengestaucht wirken wie ich finde. die Schalthebel find ich auch deplatziert. alles in allem aber kein hässliches rad. mich würde das Budget interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Neu aufbauten mit alten Teilen find ich gut .meistens kommt dann immer ein Einzelstück mit pers Note raus dafür 2 x


Neu aufbauten mit "neuen" Teilen 

Tubus päckis sind noch net sooooooooooooo alt


----------



## Radsatz (18. August 2015)

Egal was man anbaut keinem gefällts


----------



## randinneur (18. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Tubus päckis sind noch net sooooooooooooo alt



sieht eher aus wie Racktime.


----------



## big_scoop (18. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Egal was man anbaut keinem gefällts



es muss dem gefallen der drauf sitzt... alles andere ist absolut egal


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2015)

finde es unter dem strich gelungen und mit dunklem grün & braun kann man doch fast nicht verkehrt liegen.


----------



## Radsatz (18. August 2015)

big_scoop schrieb:


> es muss dem gefallen der drauf sitzt... alles andere ist absolut egal


Genau darum mach ich sowas   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1750646?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. August 2015)

big_scoop schrieb:


> es muss dem gefallen der drauf sitzt... alles andere ist absolut egal


Fast alles, bis auf den Typen mit der Alu blech Dose


----------



## kreisbremser (19. August 2015)

Nein, es muss die Kritik aushalten der man es aussetzt und darf nicht unter ihr zerbrechen. Wir erwarten die Rückmeldung des Erbauers. Nächste Woche werde ich mich mit Bildern möglicherweise der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. August 2015)

Kritik nur wenn es wirklich angebracht ist, ansonsten lieber Meinung


----------



## kreisbremser (19. August 2015)

Kritik ist nicht mehr als eine persönliche Meinung.
Alu Blechdose? War das an mich gerichtet?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. August 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Kritik ist nicht mehr als eine persönliche Meinung.
> Alu Blechdose? War das an mich gerichtet?



Es kommt drauf an wie man sie äußert..

Nur wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst


----------



## dasspice (19. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Fast alles, bis auf den Typen mit der Alu blech Dose



Das letzte Cannondale war vor 3 Seiten, war das gemeint? Ansonsten verstehe ich diesen Einwurf nicht.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. August 2015)

Alu Blechdöse


----------



## Colt_A4 (20. August 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Neu aufbauten mit alten Teilen find ich gut .meistens kommt dann immer ein Einzelstück mit pers Note raus dafür 2 x


Danke für das Lob  Danke natürlich auch an die anderen positiven Stimmen. Insgesamt ein lesenswerter Thread.




kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich finde die reifen unglaublich hässlich. das braun und das grün gefallen mir hingegen sehr gut. die gabel find ich so auch nicht verkehrt. der kurze vorbau und der sattelüberhöhung lassen das rad etwas zusammengestaucht wirken wie ich finde. die Schalthebel find ich auch deplatziert. alles in allem aber kein hässliches rad. mich würde das Budget interessieren.



Die Reifen gefallen mir auch nicht zu 100% im Zusammenspiel mit dem Sattel und Lenkerband. Leider habe ich mich hier etwas verkauft. Wenn diese runtergefahren sind, kommen die gleichen nochmal in Braun (Schwalbe Road Cruiser) drauf, das wird stimmiger wirken.
Zu den Schalthebeln: Optisch gefällt es mir total gut...irgendwie schnittig und speziel so am Lenkerende. Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die Alltagstauglichkeit. Das wird nur die Praxis zeigen können.




randinneur schrieb:


> sieht eher aus wie Racktime.



Korrekt! Das ist ein Racktime Add-it. Gestern habe ich mir nochmal die Zeit genommen und ihn horizontal ausgerichtet. So konnte ich das nicht lassen.

Wünsche allen einen guten PreFriday


----------



## bullidd (20. August 2015)

Muss mich heut noch mal zu Wort melden. Da ich am Sawyer noch einige Dinge zu tun habe, kommt jetzt wieder mein Ersatzbike zum Einsatz. 90er oder 91er Kuwahara HiPacer. Ich bin ja schon seit etlichen Jahren Stahlfan und die Stringlackierungen der 90er haben es mir besonders angetan. Auf die Kuwah´s bin ich aber erst durch das Forum gekommen (danke Armin für deinen tollen Bericht zur Revision deines Pacers, einfach klasse). Ich brauchte im Frühjahr letzten Jahres Ersatz für mein, am Baum zerschelltes, Poison und da fand ich den HiPacer in der Bucht. Hab nur nen anderen Lenker, Sattel und die XTR V-Brake drangeschraubt. Für eine endgültige Lösung als Alltagsrad ist es aber bissel schade und es gehen keine Spikereifen drauf. Wenn das Sawyer fertig ist, werd ich es mal komplett zerlegen und pflegen.

nach 420 großartigen Kilometern von Usedom in zwei Tagen: 





das Poison hatte ich mir auch komplett selbst aufgebaut:




Das hintere Radon ZR Team habe ich mit Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger zum Alltags- und Reiserad aufgerüstet.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (20. August 2015)

Aha, da hat sich mal wieder ein stiller Mitleser geoutet! 
Das Baujahr des Hi-Pacers sollte am Anfang der Rahmennummer stehen. Selbige findest Du links am Sattelrohr im unteren Bereich:




Liebe Grüße, Armin


----------



## bullidd (21. August 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Aha, da hat sich mal wieder ein stiller Mitleser geoutet!
> Das Baujahr des Hi-Pacers sollte am Anfang der Rahmennummer stehen. Selbige findest Du links am Sattelrohr im unteren Bereich:
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Armin



Ja ja so ist es, hab fleißig mitgelesen.
Habe keine Rahmennummer am Sattelrohr gefunden, am Tretlager auch nicht. ??? Liegt vielleicht an der Lackierung, dass sie so schwer zu entdecken ist.

Schönes WE, viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## opi13 (23. August 2015)

da beim "alten" Stadtrad das Steuerkopflager ausgeschlagen war (integriertes 1 1/8 am Storck ) , hab ich mir kurzerhand einen neuen Rahmen gegönnt
alle Komponenten welche gepasst haben auch übernommen - nur Schutzbleche, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze mußten neu


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2015)

Mach den gebäckträger mal waagerecht.
Rad wirkt solide.


----------



## Steeldonkey (23. August 2015)

das kaffenback hat leider sooo kurze kettenstreben (415mm) und nur ne 45mm rake gabel. mit viel gepäck, bei moderater geschwindigkeit ist das teil wie ein wackelpudding .

durfte das auf der letzten radtour erst wieder neu erfahren. lowridertaschen gingen gar nicht....

fürs commuten aber das richtige rad! leider kein do it all


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. August 2015)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Endlich fertig geworden mein Reiserennrad. Jetzt können die ersten Touren kommen. Zuerst muss aber der Sattel eingefahren werden.



Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Schickes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt_A4 (25. August 2015)

Colt_A4 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen das Projekt: "Alltags/Reiserad auf Basis eines 90er Jahre MTB" gestartet. Herausgekommen ist das hier:
> 
> ...



Hi Zusammen,

nach der ersten Tour musste ich nun feststellen das ein Rennradlenker nichts für mich ist.

Wer also Interesse an einem Komplettpaket (Vorbau+Lenker Pro LT, Bremshebel Tektro für V-Brake, Schalthebel SL-BS77)
zur Umrüstung hat, kann sich gerne melden.

VG
Rolf


----------



## kreisbremser (25. August 2015)

was solls als ersatz geben? flat? moustache?


----------



## .floe. (25. August 2015)

> hab ich mir kurzerhand einen neuen Rahmen gegönnt





> Mach den gebäckträger mal waagerecht.



Scheibenbremse bzw Bremssattel im Weg?


----------



## Colt_A4 (25. August 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was solls als ersatz geben? flat? moustache?



Bereits geordert und lt. Sendungsverfolgung aktuell in Belgien: On-One Mary.
Optisch nichts so dynamisch...aber bequemer, und vor allen gewohnt leichtes Lenkverhalten.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. August 2015)

Colt_A4 schrieb:


> nach der ersten Tour musste ich nun feststellen das ein Rennradlenker nichts für mich ist.


Brauchst net zu heulen..

Willkommen im Club


----------



## MatthiasFLX (26. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Schickes Rad!




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....nneur---Erfahrungsbericht-Mielec-Bike.755228/


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (26. August 2015)

Dann stelle ich mal mein neues Rad auch mal rein


----------



## shibby68 (26. August 2015)

Stark was ist das für ein Gepäckträger?


----------



## TicTacBike (26. August 2015)

*Surly Big Dummy - *Ein Monstrum vom Gepäckträger ! 

Ich hatte es schon mal live in einem Radladen gesehen, damit kannst du locker den Wochenendeinkauf transportieren und dazu noch 2 Kisten Bier


----------



## madone (27. August 2015)

Bild von der Seite würde mich interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. August 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Bild von der Seite würde mich interessieren


Guckst du hier
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/big_dummy
Big dummy ist ja eigentlich das Bike/Rahmenset


----------



## kreisbremser (27. August 2015)

Da passt eine fünfköpfige Familie auf den Gepäckträger und ein mannschaftszelt der Armee. Aber wer soll das alles mitschleppen


----------



## randinneur (27. August 2015)

ich spiel ja auch schon ne Weile mit dem Gedanken, ein Lastenrad zu besorgen. Gefühlt würde ich sagen, hätte ich schwerere Lasten´, bzw. kleine Mitfahrer aber lieber VOR mir und viel weiter unten, also ähnlich Bullitt und Co. Hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass der Antrieb quasi einem normalen Bike entspricht. Ich finde das Vielseitiger.


----------



## Nforcer (27. August 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Schickes Rad!



Hat ich mir bei Mielec Bike in Polen zusammenschweissen lassen.


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2015)

der surly lastenesel ist irgendwie gut.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. August 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der surly lastenesel ist irgendwie gut.


Es hat vor allem einen gerade Lenker und springt nicht auf den Rennradlenker Hype auf..


----------



## Rommos (27. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Es hat vor allem einen gerade Lenker und springt nicht auf den Rennradlenker Hype auf..



Du meinst so etwas?


----------



## ice_bear (27. August 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas?



Wenn man noch ganz schnell eine Kiste Bier holen muss 
Ich find´s super


----------



## flm (27. August 2015)

ice_bear schrieb:


> Wenn man noch ganz schnell eine Kiste Bier holen muss
> Ich find´s super


Oder ein 50l Fass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. August 2015)

ice_bear schrieb:


> Wenn man noch ganz schnell eine Kiste Bier holen muss
> Ich find´s super


...oder schnell weit weg... 664km/24h


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Es hat vor allem einen gerade Lenker und springt nicht auf den Rennradlenker Hype auf..


Das kann man ja ändern.


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2015)

Und hype ist quatsch. Ranndoneure fahren schon seit ewigkeiten so...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. August 2015)

Randonneur ist Hipster Terrain


----------



## Steeldonkey (27. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Es hat vor allem einen gerade Lenker und springt nicht auf den Rennradlenker Hype auf..





a.nienie schrieb:


> Und hype ist quatsch. Ranndoneure fahren schon seit ewigkeiten so...



also ich muss am reiserad rennlenker fahren, da sonst mein nervus ulnaris gereizt wird und ich 4-5 wochen darauf warten muss, dass mein ringfinger und kleiner finger wieder gefühl entwickeln.
mit hype hat das wenig zu tun.
mehrere unterschiedliche griffmöglichkeiten sind schon was feines!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. August 2015)

Beim Rennlenker tut mein Rücken weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (27. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Randonneur ist Hipster Terrain



Hipster gibts doch gar nicht mehr.



bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Beim Rennlenker tut mein Rücken weh



Schon was älter, oder? 



Steeldonkey schrieb:


> also ich muss am reiserad rennlenker fahren, da sonst mein nervus ulnaris gereizt wird und ich 4-5 wochen darauf warten muss, dass mein ringfinger und kleiner finger wieder gefühl entwickeln.
> mit hype hat das wenig zu tun.
> mehrere unterschiedliche griffmöglichkeiten sind schon was feines!



Ging mir zuletzt leider auch mit Rennlenker so. Nach 7 Tagen im Sattel und 1.100km später ist ein kleiner Finger noch immer taub. Sollte es wohl mal mit Handschuhen versuchen...


----------



## randinneur (27. August 2015)

don't feed...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. August 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hipster gibts doch gar nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Schon was älter, oder?


Ich sehe Opis darauf die mit krummen Rücken fahren. 
Aber bei mir geht das net


----------



## ice_bear (27. August 2015)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Randonneur ist Hipster Terrain



Ist jetzt aber schon etwas weit hergeholt.


Und da es eine Galerie ist....





Quelle:http://theradavist.com/2015/08/golden-saddle-rides-purple-pachyderm-elephant-tourer/#27


----------



## kreisbremser (28. August 2015)

Wärs auf der Wand hätt es Stil.


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2015)

ice_bear schrieb:


> Quelle:http://theradavist.com/2015/08/golden-saddle-rides-purple-pachyderm-elephant-tourer/#27



"Elephant-Tourer" gefällt mir 

Sowas in der Art hab ich auch, Momentan mal mit SuperMoto Bereifung und "Vollbestückung" nur für die (miesen) Fotos










Gruß
Roman


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. August 2015)

Aloha,

mir ist auch mal der kleine und der Ringfinger eingeschlafen. Hat über ein halbes Jahr gedauert, bis das wieder ok war. Unterschiedliche Griffmöglichkeiten sind das eine. Das andere war bei mir, dass ich ca. 30 kg an Material auf dem hinteren Gepäckträger hatte und vorne keinen Lowrider. Dadurch hatte ich immer wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad und das Lenkverhalten war so nervös, dass ich eben krampfhaft den Lenker festgehalten habe.

Wenn ich mit ungleich gepackten Lowridertaschen unterwegs bin, ist es fast derselbe Effekt, selbst, wenn man es eigentlich fast nicht wahrnimmt.

Grüßle


----------



## Diman (28. August 2015)

@hellmono Sag mal, was ist das für eine Satteltasche?


----------



## hellmono (28. August 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> @hellmono Sag mal, was ist das für eine Satteltasche?



Swift Industries: http://www.builtbyswift.com/

Bei Interesse an genau der Farbkombi schreib mich gern an. Ich denke gerade darüber nach, sie zu verkaufen. Sind sehr schöne Taschen, aber mir einen Hauch zu klein.


----------



## mape1983 (10. September 2015)

Hoffe ihr duldet auch ein nicht fertiges Rad 
Günstigen Alu Rahmen beim großen Auktionhaus ergattert, der alle erdenklichen Befestigungsösen besitzt. 
Farbe ist RAL 2004 gepulvert.
Vorhandene Teile schon mal hingebaut. 
Deore Bremse, vorhandene 105er Kurbel mit 39/50, 9-fach SLX-Schaltwerk,...
Was noch fehlt ist ist ersichtlich 
Die grobe Richtung sieht wie folgt aus:
- Nabendynamo
- Schlanker Gepäckträger ala Racktime light
- evtl. die Suntour SwingShock als Gabel (hat da jmd. Erfahrungen?)
- ob es 1x9 oder 2x9 wird, weiß ich nicht endgültig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (14. September 2015)

Noch kein ganzes Rad aber immerhin ein Rahmen als Anfang, denn wir Schweizer können nicht nur Schoggi machen, sondern scheinbar auch ganz ordentliche Stahlrahmen.

Aarios Discovery




Aufgebaut wird daraus mein neues Alltagsvelo für alles wo ich nicht das Mountainbike nehme. Verbaut werden Sorglosteile wie Rohloff, Nabendynamo und feste Schutzbleche. Der Aufbau wird sich zeitbedingt  noch ein wenig in die Länge ziehen, ich werde dann aber im Verlauf der Zeit noch ein paar weitere Fotos hochladen.


----------



## TicTacBike (15. September 2015)

Ein schöner Rahmen. Darf man fragen, was du für ihn bezahlt hast ?


----------



## Deleted 318916 (19. September 2015)

.


----------



## randinneur (19. September 2015)

geil. das schreit nach mehr silbernen PartsHoffe, das Ergebnis wird auch geteilt.


----------



## .floe. (19. September 2015)

Sehr schön! Nur die Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Gabel ist das nicht, leider. Auch ein Grund warum ich mich gegen den Wolverine Rahmen entschieden hab. Egal, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau


----------



## Deleted 318916 (19. September 2015)

.


----------



## Schons_007 (20. September 2015)

Kona Raijin - vom 29er zum "Commuter" umgebaut...


----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2015)

reindeer schrieb:


> Sooo. Hab mal mein bescheidendes Retro-Teile-Lager gelichtet und mir dafür den Rahmen geholt:
> 
> Heut mit Hausmitteln den Steuersatz reingewürgt, als nächstes wird der Laufradsatz geklöppelt. Wird mein neues Brot&Butter Rad. Schaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt, Stütze wird auch ne andere.
> 
> Hab ne Weile zwischen einem Salsa Vaya und Surly Disc Trucker geschwankt. Am Ende wurds nicht ganz zufällig, und nach einem Besuch der Eurobike, ein Soma Saga Disc.



sehr cool, bitte aufbauthread. soma hat ne schöne palette, ich liebäugel ja immer öfter mit dem wolverine


----------



## King Jens one (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauche euren Rat. Ich fahre ein Supernova Plug und eine Supernova Dynamo Beleuchtung, nun hätte ich gerne einen Schalter der steuert ob meine Beleuchtung oder die USB Steckdose mit Strom vom Nabendynamo gespeist wird. Leider bin ich kein Techniker und bin komplett planlos wie ich die Baustelle angehe. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (4. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder ein Bild in der Galerie


----------



## blaubaer (5. Oktober 2015)

die Aussicht vom BadRamsach kenn ich doch


----------



## kuwahara (5. Oktober 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die Aussicht vom BadRamsach kenn ich doch


jep, nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Martin31008 (5. Oktober 2015)

Aktueller Zustand meiner Winter Ratte (kompletter Eigenbau)


----------



## Radsatz (5. Oktober 2015)

Fahrmaschine sonnst nix


----------



## Deleted 318916 (7. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2015)

Bei reiserad würde ich die rahmenschalthebel nutzen. Wenns schneller wird, STIs


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (14. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein indieArbeitfahrgerät:


----------



## Radsatz (14. Oktober 2015)

Die Kurbel ist da ein Fremdkörper, Nörgel ende aber sonnst schick


----------



## randinneur (14. Oktober 2015)

MaSkEd_RiDeR schrieb:


> Hier mal mein indieArbeitfahrgerät:



sehr feiner Aufbau. Funktional und robust. Ein NaDy am Stadtrad-SSP kommt bei mir auch als nächstes.


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (15. Oktober 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> sehr feiner Aufbau. Funktional und robust. Ein NaDy am Stadtrad-SSP kommt bei mir auch als nächstes.


Ein nabendynamo ist wirklich eine erleichterung man muss sich nicht ständig damit beschäftigen akkus aufzuladen und sich zu fragen wie weit man noch kommt


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (15. Oktober 2015)

MaSkEd_RiDeR schrieb:


> Hier mal mein indieArbeitfahrgerät:


find ich nicht sie ist alterstechnisch ähnlich dem baujahr des rahmens und Mtb Componenten finden durchaus seine berechtigung am cyclocross fahrrad, oder wenn du die farbe anspielst darüber lässt sich streiten vorher hatte ich noch nen lila flatbar da gibts bei den dropbars aber nix brauchbares fürs felde darum musste er weichen...


----------



## Spezi66 (16. Oktober 2015)

Mein Reise-Trekking-29er-MTB fürs nächste Jahr


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2015)

Diamant Elan, Baujahr 2012, 3mal komplett umgebaut, jetzt final bis auf Kleinigkeiten und sehr zufrieden, 12,6kg.


----------



## popeye (17. Oktober 2015)

2 x was *schönes *zum *Wochenende* 












VG, Michael


----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

Schön gemacht das grüne,aber der Sattel sieht aus wie ein Fremdkörper,hier wäre ein brauner Flite besser aufgehoben
der verbaute sieht mM Hipster aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (17. Oktober 2015)

ich finde den Broooks total okay so. was mMn nicht passt ist der lila Fremdkörper unpassender Grösse über dem Kettenblatt


----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

Genau der Radius stimmt nicht überein mit dem Kettenblatt schade


----------



## popeye (17. Oktober 2015)

finde den brooks auch passend, würde es notfalls ja auch in schwarz geben. ein flite auf einem touren/city-rad mit aufrechter sitzweise für die damenwelt? wohl doch eher nicht ...


----------



## crazy.man77 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein Salsa Vaya in der Alltags-Konfiguration mit Träger und Blechen:









Das Anbringen der Schutzbleche war eine abendfüllende Aufgabe. Immer wieder montieren, messen, biegen, ablängen. Nun passts aber erst einmal. Hoffentlich reicht am HR jeweils eine Strebe rechts/links aus, ansonsten wird das noch am Träger befestigt.


----------



## Daniel110 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Igleheart ist klasse... der Kettenschutz könnte tatsächlich etwas liebevoller gemacht sein, genauso wie das hintere Licht, aber der Rahmen selbst ist super.
Was mich wundert ist die Kombi aus Disc hinten und Mittelzug-Bremse vorn... optisch sicher gut, technisch eher nur mäßig.

Aber ich steh auf die 650b-Aufbauten (wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, müsste das 650b sein, oder?!)


----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

An so einer schlanken Gabel eine Scheibenbremse ist tech. nicht sinnvoll da sind die Biegemomente sehr hoch


----------



## Daniel110 (17. Oktober 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> An so einer schlanken Gabel eine Scheibenbremse ist tech. nicht sinnvoll da sind die Biegemomente sehr hoch


Etwas mehr Material hätte der Sache sicher Abhilfe geschaffen... die Gabel meines Stavanger ist nicht viel anders und hält die Scheibe gut.

Die Optik stand hier aber sicher im Vordergrund.


----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

oder altes trifft auf neues,aber vorne wird gebremst u mit hinten wird angehalten,Frauen bremsen lieber hinten warum weiss kein Mensch


----------



## kuwahara (17. Oktober 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> oder altes trifft auf neues,aber vorne wird gebremst u mit hinten wird angehalten,Frauen bremsen lieber hinten warum weiss kein Mensch


natürlich wegen der Überschlagsgefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

darum hatte meine Frau auch ne Moto Guzzi T 3 mit Integralbremse gefahren


----------



## popeye (17. Oktober 2015)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Material hätte der Sache sicher Abhilfe geschaffen... die Gabel meines Stavanger ist nicht viel anders und hält die Scheibe gut.
> 
> Die Optik stand hier aber sicher im Vordergrund.



Richtig, der Beweis dass beides möglich ist wird ja im Beitrag schon angetreten. Sowohl die Gabel beim gezeigten igleheart-Damenrad als auch die von dem Ahearn-Reiserad mit der Disk vorne stammen beide von Chris Iglehart. Die eine schön filigran für das Townie die andere mit deutich wuchtigeren Gabelscheiden für das Reiserad. Da jede Gabel von derselben Person handgefertigt wird und bei dem Preis darf man glaube ich davon ausgehen, dass Material und alles weitere perfekt auf Einatzzweck und Komponentenwahl abgestimmt ist. Chris Igleheart hat übrigens frühr bei Fat City die Yo Eddy-Forks gefertigt, so weit ich weiß.

Hab das alles hier http://theradavist.com/2015/10/velo-cult-customs-ahearne-and-igleheart-dirt-tourer/#1 und hier http://theradavist.com/2015/10/bikeandbeers-2015-igleheart-mixte-city-commuter/#1 gefunden. Da gibts noch mehr Infos und Detailbilder.

VG,
Michael


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> oder altes trifft auf neues,aber vorne wird gebremst u mit hinten wird angehalten,Frauen bremsen lieber hinten warum weiss kein Mensch





kuwahara schrieb:


> natürlich wegen der Überschlagsgefahr



Alternativ ist auch Dauerbremsen sehr beliebt - und natürlich nicht bis zum absoluten Stillstand bremsen, sondern die letzten Meter vorher abspringen und laufend das Rad zum Stillstand bringen (das zur Ehrenrettung vorwiegend bei City-Rädern)


----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

Abhilfe nur die Frontbremse vernünftig einstellen u die hintere ohne Wirkung dann lernen auch Frauen richtig zu bremsen


----------



## Radsatz (17. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt hab ich es geschnallt das sind keine eigen aufbauten


----------



## popeye (17. Oktober 2015)

das wäre schön, aber leider nein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (17. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Oktober 2015)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Salsa Vaya in der Alltags-Konfiguration mit Träger und Blechen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ich dachte schon, die Vayas sind Legende und es gibt sie gar nicht!? Schön mal eines zu sehen, gefällt mir gut. Hast Du den Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen? Kann mir eigentlich egal sein, da ich in der Not woanders einkaufen musste, aber die Neugier...

Grüßle


----------



## crazy.man77 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi, der Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz und der Behandlung mit Fluid Film hatte an der Waage ca. 2553g. Größe 58cm.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mal kurz zwischen rein, weil ich glaube, hier eine recht hohe Trefferchance zu haben: Weiß jemand, was derzeit mit Supernova los ist? Auf deren Seite bzw. im Shop findet sich überhaupt kein Nabendynamo mehr, nur noch Lichter und Zubehör.


----------



## Radsatz (19. Oktober 2015)

Galerie = Bider, keine Fragen dafür gibts andere Freds


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Oktober 2015)

Sagt jemand, der in mit seinen 50 Beiträgen zu diesem Thema auf die unglaubliche Anzahl von roundabout vier Bilder kommt.
Also irgendwie...

Aber gut. 






Bekomme ich jetzt eine Antwort auf meine Frage?


----------



## Radsatz (19. Oktober 2015)

Kleiner Herbst roll out


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Oktober 2015)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hi, der Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz und der Behandlung mit Fluid Film hatte an der Waage ca. 2553g. Größe 58cm.


Danke! Schon ein paar Gramm weniger als das Sutra, aber trotzdem noch von der stabilen Sorte ;-)


----------



## EasyDot (22. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ich hier nun den kompletten Thread durch hab muß ich sagen das Ihr echt sehr schöne Alltagsräder habt. Nun möchte ich auch mein Herbst-, Winter- und Schlechtwetterrad posten 






















Fährt sich sehr gut und der Lenker macht gerade auf der täglichen Tour zur Arbeit (ca. 20 km) hin und zurück Spaß.


----------



## BenRay (22. Oktober 2015)

Das Ende vom Lenkerband ist extrem professionell mit Panzertape abgeklebt D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyDot (22. Oktober 2015)

BenRay schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Lenkerband ist extrem professionell mit Panzertape abgeklebt D


Ja das original Klebeband hat sich gelöst und hat nicht mehr gehalten. Also Panzerklebeband die Universallösung für alles was nicht von alleine hält xD


----------



## Radsatz (22. Oktober 2015)

Aus meiner Sicht schlecht gewickelt


----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2015)

Aus meiner Sicht sind manche User hier auch schief gewickelt


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Oktober 2015)

einmal im ferienlager, da hat man mir im schlaf lenkerband und panzertape um die flöte gewickelt.


----------



## randinneur (23. Oktober 2015)

können wir das Thema jetzt bitte abwickeln?


----------



## mubi (24. Oktober 2015)

komisch, wie sich der fred entwickelt


----------



## locke_lancelot (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## EasyDot (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab den "schlecht" gewickelten Bullhorn Lenker einfach mal getauscht und einen Triathlon Lenkeraufsatz getestet. Macht sich ganz gut und ist recht bequem bei längeren Strecken.











JA und der ist vermutlich auch nicht perfekt gewickelt, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck ;-)


----------



## µ_d (26. Oktober 2015)

Das mag bequem sein hat imho abseits der Rensstrecke aber nichts verloren. Am schönsten ist es immer wenn sich jemand mit sowas dann in den Windschatten hängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyDot (26. Oktober 2015)

µ_d schrieb:


> Das mag bequem sein hat imho abseits der Rensstrecke aber nichts verloren. Am schönsten ist es immer wenn sich jemand mit sowas dann in den Windschatten hängt...


Ja das mag sein, ich suche aber noch immer etwas wo ich nicht immer in der gleichen position auf dem Rad sitze, denn nach einer gewissen Zeit in der gleichen Position tun mir die Handgelenke weh. Der Bullhornlenker, war mir einfach zu schmal und Schaltung sowie Bremshebel waren zu eng aneinander gequetscht. Bei einem normalen Rennradlenker ist mir die untere Griffposition zu tief. Diese Bretzellenker gefallen mir persönlich optisch so gar nicht und daher ist das hier ein guter Kompromiss, zumal ich mit der Variante durch auflegen der Unterarme die Handgelenke zusätzlich auch etwas entlasten kann. Eine andere Variante habe ich noch nicht finden können.


----------



## veiter42 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mein Lieblings (Alltags-/Reise-/Renn-/Einkaufs-)Lastenrad:


 
Dank Federgabel sind auch längere Strecken (200km/Tag) ohne Rückenschmerzen auf schlechterem Gelände möglich - das Bullitt ist ja als stocksteifes Biest für sowas verpönt...und in den Pausen hat man immer eine Sitzbank dabei (damals noch mit Schlauchnetz als Ladefläche, jetzt mit Board aus Schalungssperrholz).

 
Stadtrad I


 
Specialized AWOL Deluxe als Langstreckentourer...Dank entspannter Geo und Brooks Sattel quasi endlos fahrbar (bei ausreichender Nahrungs- /Kaffeezufuhr).




Stadtrad II/Kneipenrad...nach Unfall etwas verzogen und quasi ersetzt.


----------



## kuwahara (26. Oktober 2015)

veiter42 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings (Alltags-/Reise-/Renn-/Einkaufs-)Lastenrad:
> Anhang anzeigen 431489
> Dank Federgabel sind auch längere Strecken (200km/Tag) ohne Rückenschmerzen auf schlechterem Gelände möglich - das Bullitt ist ja als stocksteifes Biest für sowas verpönt...und in den Pausen hat man immer eine Sitzbank dabei (damals noch mit Schlauchnetz als Ladefläche, jetzt mit Board aus Schalungssperrholz).Anhang anzeigen 431490
> Stadtrad I
> ...




welchen Brooks fährst du am Awol? B17?

und ein Brooks- Cambium? am Stadtrad ist gewagt


----------



## Bonpensiero (26. Oktober 2015)

Sieht eher nach einem Flyer aus...
Hab ich seit über 8 Jahren an meinem Holländer, mit Kette gesichert. Immer noch da, trotz zahlreicher Kneipentouren. Jetzt ist er allerdings auch durchgerockt. Pflege geht anders...


----------



## veiter42 (26. Oktober 2015)

Jup...ich habe zwei Flyer...die passen mir einfach perfekt. Einer am AWOL und einer auf Halde (sonst am Reise MTB/vlt auch mal ans LaRa bei längeren Touren). Den alten Flyer hat es auf Tour (Berlin-Usedom Cross u.a. mit Leuten aus dem Forum) lautstark zerlegt und er wartet noch auf eine Ersatzschraube. Auf dem Kneipenrad war ein billig pseudo Ledersattel...für ein paar € @Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Oktober 2015)

Aloha, der Tria - Aufsatz macht sich auch so hervorragend. Das hat nix mit Rennstrecke zu tun. Wer mal mehrere Tage hintereinander 200km gegen den Wind gefahren ist, will das Ding nicht mehr missen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (27. Oktober 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier nun den kompletten Thread durch hab muß ich sagen das Ihr echt sehr schöne Alltagsräder habt. Nun möchte ich auch mein Herbst-, Winter- und Schlechtwetterrad posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je länger ich mir den rahmen anschaue um so schöner wird er. er verwandelt sich von einer sehkuh in eine meerjungfrau


----------



## EasyDot (27. Oktober 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> je länger ich mir den rahmen anschaue um so schöner wird er. er verwandelt sich von einer sehkuh in eine meerjungfrau


Ja ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, als nächstes werde ich noch dezentere und effektivere Schutzbleche anbauen, denn die momentanen sind Müll.


Hier mal noch ein paar bessere Bilder ist ja schließlich eine Gallerie ;-)


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal ein Runde einkaufen gefahren.

Neu sind die ITM Sattelstütze, Kuwahara Sattel und der Schaltwerk Schutzbügel.


----------



## Sentilo (30. Oktober 2015)

veiter42 schrieb:


> Specialized AWOL ... Dank entspannter Geo und Brooks-Sattel quasi endlos fahrbar (bei ausreichender Nahrungs- /Kaffeezufuhr).



Das hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Absteigen ist zwar möglich, aber ergibt keinen Sinn …


----------



## Deleted 318916 (30. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## shibby68 (30. Oktober 2015)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum soma. stand auch sehr oben auf meiner wunschliste und gefällt mir richtig gut. 
unerklärlich warum man das nicht öfter hier sieht für mich. hat eigentlich alles was es braucht, ist bezahlbar und sieht gut aus m.e.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (31. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2015)

Gibt es von soma einen deutschen/europäischen Vertrieb? Die sitzen doch in den USA,  oder?


----------



## goodie (2. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibt es von soma einen deutschen/europäischen Vertrieb? Die sitzen doch in den USA,  oder?



Hallo, hier bekommst du Soma in Deutschland:

http://sella-berolinum.de/shop-teil...technoglide-j-27-ahead-steuerlager-alu-silber

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2015)

Ja cool, das ist direkt an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarvinAri (2. November 2015)

Spontan gekauft ohne einen genauen Plan zu haben wie es mal werden soll, ich sah nur das es stark in Richtung Trekking/Reiserad geht (ganze 455mm Kettenstreben bei nur 44cm Rahmenhöhe). Zeit und etwas Geld konnte ich noch investieren also erstmal alle Teile runter, sauber gemacht, Verschleißteile bestellt. Nur mit der Farbe konnte ich nichts anfangen, ich wollte mal ein Rad das ganz nach meinem Wunsch ist. Also wurde der Rahmen gestrahlt und mit Klarlack lackiert, was leider nicht so geworden ist wie ich es gerne hätte, es hatt sich leichter Flugrost gebildet, das ergibt jetzt eine natürlich Patina und die Leute denken ich würde das Rad seit 100 Jahren fahren 

Mit Schutzblechen und Seitenständer wurde es zu meinem lieblings Alltagsrad


----------



## randinneur (2. November 2015)

Sehr geil!! Wie macht sich die Schlossbefestigung an der Stelle? Ich suche immer noch ne Möglichkeit mein 1kg Kryptonite vernünftig am Rahmen zu befestigen. Der mitgelieferte Halter ist totaler Mist.


----------



## Radsatz (2. November 2015)

Coole Maschine und ohne prestige Bapper


----------



## CarvinAri (2. November 2015)

@randinneur, den Halter hab ich mit einer längeren Schraube in der Flaschenhalteröse befestigt, die sind auch etwas höher als sonst und dazu ist das der kleine Kryptonite, daher ist da kaum noch Platz zum Kurbelarm. Richtig klicke ich das Schloss auch nicht ein weil es immer verkanntet, hält also nur durch die Reibung


----------



## a.nienie (2. November 2015)

BigJohn
http://sella-berolinum.de
haben zumindest wolferine und saga im programm. laut homepage lagernd.


----------



## ONE78 (2. November 2015)

Mein Laden um die Ecke hat auch soma im programm und macht gute Preise.
http://radladen.berlin/


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2015)

Danke, danke. Das Saga ist halt schon geil und vom Preis auch vernünftig/halbwegs stadttauglich. Sollte mein geliebtes VSF irgendwann zu Grunde gerockt sein, könnte ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen die guten roten Teile (inkl. Felgenbremse) an so ein grünes Geschoss verpflanzen.


----------



## mubi (3. November 2015)

das rad hab ich letztens spontan gekauft:





laut verkäufer ein basso aus mitte der 80er jahre mit kompletter xt 730/732 im weltenbummler-trimm.

so sah es dann nach paar tagen aus (noch nicht der finale zustand):


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. November 2015)

Mein Cargo-Bullitt

Ich bin damit meist so 2-3x die Woche unterwegs. Nicht weil ich dauernd was transportieren müsste, sondern weil ich selbst nach über einem Jahr immer noch extrem gern damit fahre.  Klar bergauf ist kein Spass, aber so lange es flach ist, macht es irre Spass. Nebst dem wird man von den Autofahrern als richtiges Verkehrsmitglied betrachtet und man hat seinen Vortritt wenn er einem zusteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2015)

tolles bullit. magst mal was zum aufbau erzählen, vor allem kostenfrage schreckt mich aktuell noch ab


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. November 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> tolles bullit. magst mal was zum aufbau erzählen, vor allem kostenfrage schreckt mich aktuell noch ab



Ne mag ich nicht..... Natürlich mag ich. Wir Bike-Nerds sind doch alle gleich  


Der Rahmen kostet nicht die Welt, billig ist er aber auch nicht. Das Problem ist mehr der Versand wenn man so wie ich das Teil bestellen muss. 
Je nach wie und wo man lebt, lohnt es sich schon. Mein Bruder nutzt ihn um seine kleine damit zu transportieren. Ich erledige damit nahezu alle meine Einkäufe. Einfach weil ich wen möglich nicht das Auto benützen will in der Stadt. Zum einen kann ich mich so fitt halten und es ist oft auch deutlich schneller und flexibler. 


Zur Zeit liebäugle ich aber noch mit einer Federgabel und einem E-Antrieb. 

*Zum Aufbau:*

Vorneweg, ich habe zwei meiner Bikes (DH und Enduro) geschlachtet da ich diese nicht mehr fahre. 
Dummerweise passte natürlich nicht alles daher mussten gewisse Teile neu angeschafft werden. Am Ende wurde das ganze deutlich teurer als gedacht. Nicht zuletzt weil das ganze noch gewisse Irrwege ging. 

Da ich gerade noch eine Excel Liste am Start habe das ganze sehr detailliert.

*Schaltung & Antrieb*

Kurbel: Middleburn RS7
Kettenblätter: Superstar Comp.
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Direkt Mount 
Schalthebel: VR Schimano XT 
Schalthebel: HR Schimano XTR 
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe SL
Kassette: Shimano XT 10-fach
Kette: Sachs 
Pedale: DMR V12
Schaltkabelhüllen: Nokon 


*Laufräder *

Felge VR: Erdmann DH-20 406/19
Felge HR: Mavic XM 419 (mX321 Disc)
Nabe VR: Hope Pro 2 Evo
Nabe HR: Hope Pro 2 Evo
Reifen VR: Schwalbe Marathon Plus 20x1,75
Reifen HR: Schwalbe Marathon Plus 26x1,75
Schlauch: Schwalbe 20" und 26" 1 stk
Speichen: DT Swiss Campion L  inkl. Nippel
Schnellspanner: No Name VR + HR 

*Bremsen* 

Bremse VR: Hope M4
Bremse HR: Hope M4
Scheibe VR: Hope Floating 205mm
Scheibe HR: Hope Floating 185mm
Bremsleitung VR: Goodridge Standart  3Meter
Bremsleitung HR: Goodridge Standart 2Meter
Anschlüsse: VR + HR Goodridge 


*Sonstiges* 

Sattel: Brooks Swift Titan Honigbraun
Satteltasche: Brooks Challenge Honigbraun
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 31.6x410 silber
Vorbau: Thomson Elite XR 100mm silber
Lenker: Thomson MTB Titan 6° 730mm
Sattelklemme: No Name  34.9mm 
Griffe: Brooks Slender Honigbraun 22.191.03
Glocke: Ding Dong 80mm 
Veloschloss: Kryptonite NY Fahgettaboubit
Veloschloss: Pragmasis Imobiliser
Lampe VR: Alte Lampe umgebaut auf LED
Lampe HR: No Name China
Batteriepack: Mag-Lite 2-D Celle


*Ladungssicherung *


Ladebrett: Eigenbau 6mm Sperrholz Buche
Holz: Kiste Pappel Sperrholz 6mm
Kantholz Kisteunterkonstruktion Latten 22x22mm
Schutzlack: PU-Lasur
Beitze: Clou Teak
Schrauben: Edelstahl Coop Div Längen Imbus
Klavierband Edelstahl Edelstahl
Einlassgriff Niro Edelstahl
Spannverschluss: Edelstahl
Alustange 6mm 
Zurrschienen: Airline Mit Anschlüssen
Zurschienen: Airline Fitting mit Ring
Zurschienen: Airline Zurschienenmutter mit Clip
Spannriemen: Sea to Summit 20mmx2m
Tupperware: Mirgos Lager für Schleuche 



So sieht die Ladebrücke ohne Kiste aus. Die Kiste besitzt keinen eigenen Boden.







Blick in die Kiste:





Blick auf die Kiste:


----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2015)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ne mag ich nicht..... Natürlich mag ich. Wir Bike-Nerds sind doch alle gleich


super danke dir. das ist mal informativ!


----------



## EasyDot (5. November 2015)

@Bergaufbremser sehr schönes Teil, da kann ich mit meiner Neuanschaffung die ich sehr günstig geschossen hab nicht mithalten.

Bin jetzt auf 28 Zoll und Nabenschaltung umgestiegen.


























Dafür das es das 2006er Modell ist (glaube ich) ist es noch top fit und hat mich nur knapp 100,-€ gekostet.
Das einzigste was mich stört ist der Lenker da möchte ich am liebsten etwas in der Art wie die On One Mary Bar haben und der Sattel wird wohl noch ersetzt samt der Stütze, denn das minimale gewackel stört mich etwas.

Habt Ihr tips und Vorschläge für eine kostengünstige Variante der On One Mary Bar,
da ich sie noch nicht testen konnte und ich erst einmal schauen wollte ob mir das beim fahren dann auch zusagt?
*Edit:* Und wo man sie in Deutschland am besten kauft, denn ich sehe gerade das die Variante mit 25,4 mm Klemmung bei On One direkt nur knapp um die 20 € kosten würde.


----------



## Radsatz (5. November 2015)

Gefederte Sattelstütze raus und ne starre rein Sattel ist auch son ZEG Schrott
Ach ja beide Kotflügel sind besc...montiert da stimmt der Radius nicht zum Reifen


----------



## EasyDot (5. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Gefederte Sattelstütze raus und ne starre rein Sattel ist auch son ZEG Schrott


Ja schrieb ich schon, die kommt raus und ein anderer Sattel kommt auch noch drauf, bin da noch am schauen welchen ich mir da holen werde. Der Lenker wird glaube ich aber schwieriger zu bekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (5. November 2015)

man darf nicht allzuviel von solchen Rädern erwarten sie werden in Fernost zu 100tausend gebaut und beim deutschen Importour mit den entsprechenden Marken ( sofern sie im Besitz der Markenrechte sind) beklebt dein Rad hat nichts mehr mit dem deutschen Markenrad von Hercules zu tun


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. November 2015)

@all
Danke für die netten Comments bezüglich meiner Beiträge.


Beim Durchsehen vielen mir die ganzen Gepäckträger auf. Daher gehe ich in der Annahme das hier auch eine gballte Ladung an Wissen darüber vorhanden ist.

Also meine Frage: Auf was alles muss man achten beim Kauf eines Gepäckträgers welcher mit eventuell mit Seitentaschen betrieben werden möchte?


EDIT: 
Nachtrag zum Bullitt. Wenn jemand ein Bullitt hat und sich für die Ladebrücke selber ein Brett mit Seitenwänden bauen möchte. Ich habe dazu eine exakte Massskizze. Einfach kurz eine PM dann kommt das Teil rüber. 
Oder man sucht es sich raus im Cargobikeforum. Dort habe ich es reingestellt.


----------



## EasyDot (5. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> man darf nicht allzuviel von solchen Rädern erwarten sie werden in Fernost zu 100tausend gebaut und beim deutschen Importour mit den entsprechenden Marken ( sofern sie im Besitz der Markenrechte sind) beklebt dein Rad hat nichts mehr mit dem deutschen Markenrad von Hercules zu tun



Ja das mag sein, allerdings waren 100,-€ auch nicht soviel Geld und für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit in der Stadt und evtl. mal eine Spazierfahrt wird es langen. So fährt es sich sehr gut und es Stand beim Vorbesitzer seid Jahren im trockenen Keller und war nur vom Staub zu befreien. Für ein wenig mehr Komfort sorgt dann schon ein neuer Sattel samt Stütze und wie schon geschrieben ein anderer Lenker, denn diese Flat Dinger mag ich persönlich nicht so sehr.


----------



## Radsatz (5. November 2015)

Das ZEG Label schreckt auch Fahrraddiebe ab


----------



## EasyDot (5. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Das ZEG Label schreckt auch Fahrraddiebe ab


Ja das kann sein, den hätte ich auf mein BULLS auch mal drauf kleben sollen.





Das haben sie mir direkt aus dem verschlossenen Keller geklaut.


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Ja schrieb ich schon, die kommt raus und ein anderer Sattel kommt auch noch drauf, bin da noch am schauen welchen ich mir da holen werde. Der Lenker wird glaube ich aber schwieriger zu bekommen sein.


OnOne gibts nur bei OnOne, aber die Versandkosten gehen. In Deutschland gibts Alternativen, die aber etwas schmäler bauen.
Zum Beispiel:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=34_248&products_id=14167
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=34_605&products_id=14105

In dem Laden bekommst du auch ne günstige Sattelstütze.


----------



## EasyDot (5. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> OnOne gibts nur bei OnOne, aber die Versandkosten gehen. In Deutschland gibts Alternativen, die aber etwas schmäler bauen.
> Zum Beispiel:
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=34_248&products_id=14167
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=34_605&products_id=14105
> ...


Danke für den Tip die erste Version ist ja unglaublich günstig 

Ich hatte den *hier* bei Amazon gefunden der von der Form noch etwas schöner ist und scheinbar der gleiche nur in Stahlausführung zu sein scheint.


----------



## c-racer (5. November 2015)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @all
> Also meine Frage: Auf was alles muss man achten beim Kauf eines Gepäckträgers welcher mit eventuell mit Seitentaschen betrieben werden möchte?



Möglichst tiefe Strebe für die oberen Haken der Taschen, Beladungsgrenze beachten. Ein Tubus Cargo oder Surly Nice Rack verträgt mehr als ein Fly oder Airy bspw.

Gutes gehört hab ich schon von Racktime Light-it Tour, Tubus Fly, Velo Orange Constructeur.
Nen Fly werd ich bald selber jeden Tag benutzen, mit Ortlieb Bikepacker Classic. Kann ja nach ner Weile mal ne Haltbarkeitsdiagnose abgeben...


----------



## Bonpensiero (5. November 2015)

Tubus Vega. Etwas mehr Material als am Fly, trotzdem aber formschön, belastbar und schnittig!


----------



## EasyDot (6. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ach ja beide Kotflügel sind besc...montiert da stimmt der Radius nicht zum Reifen


Das war auch das erste was mir optisch unangenehm aufgefallen ist. Allerdings lassen sie sich nicht weiter nach unten montieren da sie schon am Ende der Aufhängung sitzen. Ich denke das sie besser für 47-622 Reifen passen würden und momentan fahre ich 40-622 Reifen. Ich muß mal schauen ob ich die Aufhängungsbleche der Schutzbleche verlängern kann, denn bis auf die derzeitige Passform gefallen sie mir recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. November 2015)

@c-racer 
Danke für den Input. Ich mache mich da mal schlau. Hat ja keine Priorität, aber es ist für die Zukunft nicht unwichtig. Denn wie ich festgestellt habe, hat mein Bruder fast keinen Platz mehr vorn wenn seine kleine drin sitzt. Daher fährt er dann noch einen Rucksack mit. Nur genau das möchte ich nicht. Wenn dann mein Nachwuchs irgendwann kommen sollte, möchte ich vorbereitet sein.


----------



## EasyDot (6. November 2015)

So Sattelstütze erst einmal so fest eingestellt das sie nicht mehr federt bzw. wackelt, dann einen härteren Sattel der noch im Keller lag von Styx montiert. Dann beim Second Hand Fahrradshop Glück gehabt und ziemlich genau den Lenker bekommen den ich mir gewünscht hatte. Ach und den Vorbau direkt noch abgesenkt und schon wirkt das ganze Rad etwas sportlicher. Hier mal noch Fotos aus allen Positionen mit dem neuen Lenker.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2015)

Den Vorbau solltest du auch noch durch was starres ersetzen


----------



## Radsatz (6. November 2015)

und vernünftige Pedale Wellgo hochwertige


----------



## EasyDot (6. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Den Vorbau solltest du auch noch durch was starres ersetzen


Ja das ist der Plan ich möchte auch einen schwarzen haben bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich einen Schaft Vorbau hole oder einen Adapter auf Ahead um in Zukunft flexibler zu sein bei evtl. Änderungen .



Radsatz schrieb:


> und vernünftige Pedale Wellgo hochwertige


Ist auch in Planung, habe das Rad ja erst vor 3 Tagen geholt und nun wird Stück für Stück verfeinert.


----------



## EasyDot (7. November 2015)

Mal ein Nachtrag.

Welchen Vorbau würdet Ihr denn empfehlen für mein Rad und was ist an einem Winkelverstellbaren so falsch? Soll ich auf Ahead Adapter und Ahead umsteigen, wegen der mehr Auswahl an verfügbaren Variationen?

Ach und wenn ich schon dabei bin, welche Pedale von Wellgo sind denn für den täglichen Gebrauch in der Stadt (ca 40 km am Tag) am besten geeignet?


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2015)

An du nem Vorbau ist erst mal nix verkehrt. Ist halt schwer und unansehnlich, wenn man bedenkt wie elegant Schaftvorbauten sein können. Die Verstellung hat halt immer den Charme eines Oparads und ist bei ernsthaftem Gebrauch überflüssig (man weiß ja was man braucht). Mit ahead Adapter machst du in meinen Augen weder bei der Optik noch beim Gewicht irgendwas besser. Einen Schaftvorbau bekommst du auch recht einfach für kleines Geld, wenn du nicht gerade ne 1" Gabel hast.


----------



## Radsatz (7. November 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Mal ein Nachtrag.
> 
> Welchen Vorbau würdet Ihr denn empfehlen für mein Rad und was ist an einem Winkelverstellbaren so falsch? Soll ich auf Ahead Adapter und Ahead umsteigen, wegen der mehr Auswahl an verfügbaren Variationen?
> 
> Ach und wenn ich schon dabei bin, welche Pedale von Wellgo sind denn für den täglichen Gebrauch in der Stadt (ca 40 km am Tag) am besten geeignet?




Die Hier mit aktiven Diebstahl Schutz   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wellgo-City-...895159?hash=item2ca3eec4b7:g:-yAAAOSw37tV~YZF


----------



## EasyDot (7. November 2015)

OK also das Gewicht ist mir nicht so Wichtig, bei der Optik gefällt mir derzeit nur das Chrome Silber nicht, da hätte ich lieber etwas schwarzes und die Lenker Klemmung sollte so sein das man sie komplett öffnen kann und man nicht zwingend erst alles vom Lenker lösen muß. Die Gabel ist eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel.


@Radsatz die sehen optisch aber nicht so schick aus und das mit dem Diebstahlschutz benötige ich nicht zwingend, da mein Rad nie draußen steht. Ich dachte an etwas kompakteres und am liebsten aus Aluminium wie die HIER zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> OK also das Gewicht ist mir nicht so Wichtig, bei der Optik gefällt mir derzeit nur das Chrome Silber nicht, da hätte ich lieber etwas schwarzes und die Lenker Klemmung sollte so sein das man sie komplett öffnen kann und man nicht zwingend erst alles vom Lenker lösen muß. Die Gabel ist eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel.


Schaftvorbauten gibts fast nicht mit abnehmbarer Klemmung, weil sie quasi erst später erfunden wurde. So oft demontiert man einer Lenker aber normalerweise eh nicht. Das ist es in der Regel einfacher das ganze Cockpit samt Vorbau (1 Schraube) aus der Gabel zu nehmen. Das Entfernen der Lenkerarmaturen wäre aber auch kein Akt.



EasyDot schrieb:


> @Radsatz die sehen optisch aber nicht so schick aus und das mit dem Diebstahlschutz benötige ich nicht zwingend, da mein Rad nie draußen steht. Ich dachte an etwas kompakteres und am liebsten aus Aluminium wie die HIER zum Beispiel.


Habe ich an einem von meinen  Stadträdern. Leicht, unauffälig (=mängelfrei), passt.


----------



## EasyDot (7. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schaftvorbauten gibts fast nicht mit abnehmbarer Klemmung, weil sie quasi erst später erfunden wurde. So oft demontiert man einer Lenker aber normalerweise eh nicht. Das ist es in der Regel einfacher das ganze Cockpit samt Vorbau (1 Schraube) aus der Gabel zu nehmen. Das Entfernen der Lenkerarmaturen wäre aber auch kein Akt.
> 
> 
> Habe ich an einem von meinen  Stadträdern. Leicht, unauffälig (=mängelfrei), passt.


OK dann habe ich schon mal Pedale, ich hatte die an meinem Bulls  und war zufrieden  nur hatte ich es nicht lang genug um Langzeiterfahrungen zu sammeln.

Beim Vorbau gebe ich Dir recht man wechselt den Lenker ja nicht dauernd. Dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich etwas elegantes in schwarz finden kann was im etwas auch die 100mm länge hat und nicht so stark gewinkelt ist. Die die ich bisher gefunden hatte waren entweder zu kurz oder für Rennräder mit starkem Winkel nach unten.


----------



## Martin31008 (7. November 2015)

Schau mal nach Sakae Vorbauten


----------



## EasyDot (8. November 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Sakae Vorbauten


Also da scheint es nur 1" Vorbauten zu geben, die sehen zwar sehr schick aus, allerdings passen  die nicht da ich 1 1/8" benötige. 
Als starre Version scheint es da nur DEN HIER zu geben. Da gefällt mir DER HIER mehr, zumal ich dort auch einen Winkel von 0 Grad nutzen kann und direkt eine Ausgleichshülse bei ist.


----------



## Radsatz (8. November 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Also da scheint es nur 1" Vorbauten zu geben, die sehen zwar sehr schick aus, allerdings passen  die nicht da ich 1 1/8" benötige.
> Als starre Version scheint es da nur DEN HIER zu geben. Da gefällt mir DER HIER mehr, zumal ich dort auch einen Winkel von 0 Grad nutzen kann und direkt eine Ausgleichshülse bei ist.



http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Comp-ST-...265161?hash=item20f1b72549:g:xaoAAOSwj0NUfy9T


----------



## mfux (8. November 2015)

Kleiner Nightride, kurzer Abstecher in die Stadt!



Ich liebe mein AWOL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyDot (8. November 2015)

War gestern auch noch abends unterwegs, hatte mit dem Wetter auch Glück war noch vor dem Regen hier in Berlin zu Hause.






Mag das Rad immer mehr da es wirklich Freude bereitet beim fahren.




Radsatz schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Comp-ST-...265161?hash=item20f1b72549:g:xaoAAOSwj0NUfy9T



Der ist auch Verstellbar und gefällt mir persönlich optisch nicht so sehr. Ich werde mal noch weiter schauen, der momentane funktioniert ja evtl. finde ich die Tage ja noch einen der mich überzeugt in Optik und Funktion. Pedalen sind schon bestellt.


----------



## nepo (8. November 2015)

Variovorbauten können seeeeehr gerne eine Quelle für Knarz- und Knackgeräusche sein.
So lange das aber kein Problem macht, gibt es keinen ernsthaften Anlass den zu tauschen.
(außer Optik und Gewicht)

Wenn du wirklich mal tauschen willst, dann empfehle ích dir als ebay Suchbegriff: Tioaga Avanger T-Bone.
Sind die einzigen, die mich optisch so einigermaßen überzeugt haben und die man noch recht häufig bekommt.

Vorbauten, die man am "Kopf" nicht ganz öffnen kann, können halt bei modernen Rizer-Lenkern Probleme machen.
Bei dem T-Bone habe ich mir nach dem ersten zerkratzten bzw. zerkerbten Lenker halt damit beholfen, dass ich eine Metallscheibe in den Schlitz geschoben und dann die Schraube eingedreht und somit die Öffnung gespreizt habe.


----------



## Martin31008 (8. November 2015)

Da hat er recht, die Tioga haben meist den größeren Durchmesser, sind absolute Kultteile und es gibt sie auch in verschiedenen Winkeln und Längen. Hab so einen an meinem Longus


----------



## EasyDot (9. November 2015)

@nepo danke für den Tipp da werde ich mal schauen, ob etwas dabei ist was mir zusagt. Das mit dem knarzen bei den Vario Vorbauten kann ich nachvollziehen ist mir aber bis dato noch nicht untergekommen. Da das Gewicht bei mir nicht so sehr die Rolle spielt überlege ich auch schon auf die Ahead Adapter Version umzusteigen, denn dort gibt es einige Vorbauten die mir schon recht gut gefallen.


----------



## nepo (9. November 2015)

Und bei der Gelegneheit noch ein guter Shoppingtipp für alle, die noch Material aus den 90ern haben und mal neue Teile benötigen:

http://www.mtb-kult.de/vorbauten/schaft-vorbauten/1-1-8-vorbauten-25-4mm.html
(Hier gleich der Link zu den Vorbauten.)


----------



## EasyDot (9. November 2015)

So Sattelstange, Vorbau, Pedale sind gewechselt und das mit dem Schutzblech ist irgendwie nicht besser machbar. Bei 47-622er Bereifung wären da keine Lücken und ich will mir die Option mal noch offen lassen, denn wenn das Wetter nicht mehr ganz so gut ist könnte man mit etwas breiteren Reifen evtl. besser unterwegs sein.
















Gefällt mir persönlich schon ziemlich gut und fährt sich angenehm.


----------



## Radsatz (9. November 2015)

Ein TiPP hinten eine Reifennummer grösser als vorne montieren dann hat man etwas mehr comfort


----------



## EasyDot (9. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ein TiPP hinten eine Reifennummer grösser als vorne montieren dann hat man etwas mehr comfort


Also vorne 40-622 und hinten 42-622? Ich überlege direkt für den Winter 47-622 aufzuziehen, bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher welches Profil ich da am besten verwenden soll.


----------



## Radsatz (9. November 2015)

Ich fahr vorne 37 u hinten 42
der 47 wird bestimmt über 600 Gr sein


----------



## EasyDot (9. November 2015)

38 ist mir zu schmal, da fühle ich mich nicht wohl mit. 40 wie momentan ist schon die unterste Grenze, 47er passen noch genau unter die Schutzbleche und 50er würden noch in den Rahmen und in die Gabel passen aber bei den Blechen überstehen bzw. schleifen. Die Felge schluckt theoretisch bis maximal 57er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2015)

Warum sollte es mehr Komfort bieten 40mm/42mm zu fahren anstatt gleich 42mm/42mm? Wenn es um Komfort geht, würde ich fahren was Rahmen und Felgen hergeben.


----------



## Radsatz (9. November 2015)

1.Lenkverhalten ist leichter bei schmalen Reifen
2.Gewichtsersparnis
beim breiten  Hr mit weniger Bar erhöt den komfort eigenfederung
Da eine Gewichtsverteilung von 30/70 kann man vorne einen schmalen Reifen fahren
So fahr ich seit 20 jahren


----------



## EasyDot (9. November 2015)

Also die 40 sind schon recht rutschig auf feuchtem Laub und ich werde bei Gelegenheit 47 draufziehen für den Winter mit besserem Profil. Da spielt wie gesagt das Gewicht nicht so sehr die Rolle, denn da geht die Sicherheit vor.


----------



## Hrabnar (9. November 2015)

Kommt beim Rutschen eher auf Profil und Gummimischung an... 
Breite spielt seine Vorteile nur mit wenig Druck und beim Komfort aus.
Hab den hier in 37 über mehrere Winter gefahren...alles bestens
http://www.continental-reifen.de/fahrrad/reifen/city-trekking/top-contact-winter2-premium


----------



## Martin31008 (9. November 2015)

Schau dir mal die neuen Smart Sam mit Pannenschutz an


----------



## EasyDot (9. November 2015)

Also der Smart Sam gefällt mir sehr gut und ist vom Preis auch echt Top, ich denke das wird mein Winterreifen.


----------



## Spezi66 (10. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die neuen Smart Sam mit Pannenschutz an


Wurde da was verändert? Oder ist nur der Pannenschutz neu?


----------



## Sentilo (11. November 2015)

Das Klapprad sieht fähig aus. (Im Gegensatz zu meinem ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (12. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wurde da was verändert? Oder ist nur der Pannenschutz neu?


Nennt sich smart Sam plus und hat wohl nur noch das Profil mit dem Smart Sam gemeinsam. Ist auf jedenfall eine Alternative zum Marathon MTB den es jetzt übrigens auch in 28/29 Zoll gibt.


----------



## denis0082 (13. November 2015)

Mein altes Fokus Hardtail. Inzwischen ist glaub ich nur noch der Rahmen, die Sattelstütze und das Vorderrad original.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2015)

Die Mosso fügt sich gut ein


----------



## randinneur (13. November 2015)

hui, ein Black Hills war mein erstes Mountainbike. Hat mich über etliche Jahre begleitet. Existiert sogar noch als Kneipengefährt:


----------



## popeye (14. November 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Das Klapprad sieht fähig aus. (Im Gegensatz zu meinem ...)


bike friday zählt auch zu den absoluten top-marken unter den klapprädern.


----------



## Spezi66 (14. November 2015)

Verglichen mit den anderen, die ich schon hatte, ist es sicherlich das agilste und spassigste von allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. November 2015)

Hab bei bike friday im Urlaubmal besucht - genial 
Wurde "genötigt" einige Räder zu testen, am genialsten war ein folding tandem. Das Teil war dermaßen stabil und lief top. Das hätte ich nie erwartet.


----------



## EasyDot (15. November 2015)

Hat von Euch jemand eine Idee was das für ein Rahmen sein könnte und ob der brauchbar ist. Vom Gewicht schätze ich mal das es sich um einen Stahlrahmen handeln muß.






wurde leider komplett überlackiert und der Vorbesitzer kann sich an nichts mehr erinnern.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. November 2015)

Auf jeden Fall ok, vom Aufbau. Ich würd die cantis durch v-brakes ersetzen und gut ist.
Ok, die nutzlose federsattelstütze müsste man auch austauschen.


----------



## EasyDot (15. November 2015)

Ja das hab ich auch gedacht, sieht ganz gut aus wirkt wie ein Mitte 90er MTB.

20,- € waren auf jeden Fall keine Fehlinvestition, denn allein der Nabendynamo samt Beleuchtung ist das Wert 
Auch der Gepäckträger macht einen schönen stabilen Eindruck (belastbar bis 25kg).

Mal schauen das einzigste was leider nicht funktioniert ist der Schalthebel für die hinteren Gänge der greift irgendwie gar nicht, der Bowdenzug sieht gut aus und hat die richtige Spannung, ich schätze mal das der Hebel einfach Defekt ist.
Da es eine Bremshebelschaltkombination von Shimano Deore LX ist, werde ich vermutlich die kompletten Hebel tauschen müßen, obwohl sie so echt noch gut aussehen. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis @kreisbremser mit den Bremsen, das war der Plan auf V-Brakes umzusteigen, wobei das irgendwie auch etwas Retro kommt mit den Cantis


----------



## kreisbremser (15. November 2015)

Bin da eher pragmatisch veranlagt. V-brake funzt besser, also wechseln. Wenn du sowieso Probleme mit dem Schalthebel hast, kannste ja gut umsteigen. Denke deore Qualität bekommst zum kleinen Preis. Kannst ja dann gleich auf 8fach oder höher umsteigen. 

20€ sind definitiv ein guter Preis.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (15. November 2015)

.


----------



## EasyDot (15. November 2015)

reindeer schrieb:


> Die Hebel sind oft nur verharzt. Manchmal reicht schon ein Schuss WD40 und sie flutschen wieder.


Der linke funktioniert, nur der rechte will nicht. Bewegen lässt er sich ganz leicht aber er greift den Bowdenzug nicht, also der Druck beim betätigen fehlt. Ich werde morgen mal schauen ob ich ihn öffnen kann um zu sehen was genau da nicht klappt. Desweiteren scheint auch die 7er Kassette hinten ganz neu zu sein und der Umwerfer bewegt sich auch normal, wenn man ihn manuell mit der Hand bewegt.


----------



## Hrabnar (15. November 2015)

Ist verharzt...
http://jugendstilbikes.de/warten-eines-schalthebels/


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. November 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ist verharzt...
> http://jugendstilbikes.de/warten-eines-schalthebels/



Yepp,

cool, dass sich einer die Arbeit mit den Bildern und dem Text gemacht hat. Bei XT, LX und was weiß ich habe ich das auch schon gemacht.

Man muss nicht immer gleich alles wegschmeißen ;-)

Grüßle Andi


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2015)

Hätte ich den einem von euch mitbringen sollen? ;-)





Heute auf einem stadtnahen trail gefunden und bis zum nächsten mülleimer genommen (irgendwas shimano 7-fach). Wird von irgendeinem rad geklaut worden sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Mosso fügt sich gut ein


Danke, das hat sich glücklich so ergeben: Die Axle-to-crown Maße sind bei dieser Gabel sehr nahe an der der ursprünglich verbauten Rockshox Jett C. War zwar etwas nervig die zu bekommen (Zoll-Abwicklung!), aber das Ergebnis hat das entschädigt. Da sie aus Alu ist, hab ich außerdem (zusammen mit der Umsrüstung auf 1x9) einiges an Gewicht reduzieren können.

Es fehlt noch das vordere Schutzblech (SKS Bluemels), bei dem muss ich die Befestigung zur Gabelkrone noch verlängern bzw. durch eine längere ersetzen.

Eigentlich sollte das ganze dann noch komplett neu lackiert werden, aber da ringe ich noch mit mir selbst.


----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> hui, ein Black Hills war mein erstes Mountainbike. Hat mich über etliche Jahre begleitet. Existiert sogar noch als Kneipengefährt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 436339


Hehe, gleicher Gepäckträger und die Singlespeed-Idee hatte ich auch kurzfristig.

Ist auch mein erstes MTB. 15 (?) Jahre alt und nicht kaputt zu kriegen


----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand eine Idee was das für ein Rahmen sein könnte und ob der brauchbar ist. Vom Gewicht schätze ich mal das es sich um einen Stahlrahmen handeln muß.
> 
> wurde leider komplett überlackiert und der Vorbesitzer kann sich an nichts mehr erinnern.


Der Rohrdurchmesser des Rahmens sieht mir eher nach Alu aus. Mit Stahlgabel.


----------



## EasyDot (16. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Der Rohrdurchmesser des Rahmens sieht mir eher nach Alu aus. Mit Stahlgabel.


Ja das kann auch sein, hab heute den Schalthebel gefixt und es einer Bekannten geschenkt, der wurde am Wochenende Ihr Rad geklaut und nun hat sie wenigstens etwas womit sie zur Arbeit fahren kann.

Und wegen der guten Tat meinerseits habe ich mich mit einem schicken Serious Cedar belohnt 






Schön leicht ist es 11,5 kg bringt es auf die Wage ;-)


----------



## TinoKlaus (16. November 2015)

Dafür das es keinen Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und Beleuchtungsanlage hat, finde ich es ehrlich gesagt eher schwer. So wie es da steht isses ja auch nur ein Schönwetterrad. Zum Reise/Trekking/Alltagsrad fehlt ein bisschen was. Ist das noch geplant?

Bevors streitereien gibt:
Ich will dir das Rad auf keinen Fall schlecht reden oder dir irgendwas vorwerfen. Ich suchte lediglich den Bezug zum Thema hier. Es ist wirklich nich böse gemeint.


----------



## mfux (16. November 2015)

City-Bike?!


----------



## TinoKlaus (16. November 2015)

Sowas? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourenrad


----------



## EasyDot (16. November 2015)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Dafür das es keinen Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und Beleuchtungsanlage hat, finde ich es ehrlich gesagt eher schwer. So wie es da steht isses ja auch nur ein Schönwetterrad. Zum Reise/Trekking/Alltagsrad fehlt ein bisschen was. Ist das noch geplant?
> 
> Bevors streitereien gibt:
> Ich will dir das Rad auf keinen Fall schlecht reden oder dir irgendwas vorwerfen. Ich suchte lediglich den Bezug zum Thema hier. Es ist wirklich nich böse gemeint.



Ja Du hast schon recht, da fehlt noch bissel was und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was genau alles dran kommt und ob überhaupt etwas dran kommt 
Derzeit ist es auf jeden Fall ein Schönwetter Rad und Batterie Beleuchtung für Abends ist vorhanden zum anklicken. Als Trekking Variante habe ich ja das Hercules Rad und das erfüllt seinen Zweck für meine Bedürfnisse sehr gut.

Da ich mich allerdings nicht so wirklich zwischen Rennrad und MTB entscheiden kann, kam nun das Serious mit ins Spiel was beides für mich erfüllt. Auf einem richtigen Rennrad fühle ich mich irgendwie nicht so richtig wohl, da kommt immer das Gefühl auf das es mir gleich zerbricht. Ein richtiges MTB würde ich nie ausnutzen, da ich ja nur in der Stadt unterwegs bin und nicht wirklich im Gelände fahre bzw. es hier in Berlin eher weniger Berge sind.
Das Serious Cedar ist schnittig und man ist echt fix unterwegs damit und zum düsen durch die Stadt reicht das dicke aus, desweiteren spiele ich mit dem Gedanken 2.25er Reifen drauf zu ziehen und das ist bei dieser Gabel und dem Rahmen machbar, ohne das es affig aussieht. Ach und dann kommt ja noch der sehr günstige Preis für das Rad mit ins Spiel, denn in der Preisklasse muß man schon genauer schauen um etwas brauchbares zu bekommen.

Ich denke als Cityflitzer passt es schon mit in das Thema hier rein ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Der Rohrdurchmesser des Rahmens sieht mir eher nach Alu aus. Mit Stahlgabel.


Die Schweißnähte erzählen aber eine andere Geschichte. Als sich Alu so langsam flächendeckend durchgesetzt hatte, wurden in den unteren Preisniveaus Stahlrahmen im Alu-Look angeboten. Ob das hier auch der Fall ist, kann man nur schwer sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyDot (16. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte erzählen aber eine andere Geschichte. Als sich Alu so langsam flächendeckend durchgesetzt hatte, wurden in den unteren Preisniveaus Stahlrahmen im Alu-Look angeboten. Ob das hier auch der Fall ist, kann man nur schwer sagen.


Das Rad wog schon gut was, das kann aber auch an den Felgen gelegen haben ich schätze das es ein Stahlrahmen war, denn Alu Räder sind leichter auch mit Gepäckträger usw...

Edit: Ich hatte es nicht gewogen und meiner Bekannten war es egal, somit spielt es keine wirkliche Rolle mehr


----------



## TinoKlaus (16. November 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Ich denke als Cityflitzer passt es schon mit in das Thema hier rein ;-)



Ja meine Absicht war nicht, wie in der Leichtbau-Galerie "üblich" eine Zugangserlaubnis einzufordern.

Mir gehts es ähnlich, mit dem "Zwiespalt" zwischen zwei Radtypen. Bei mir sind es aber Rennrad und Trekkingrad. Ein Rennrad ist mir zur pur und nicht für schlechtes Wetter und die Stadt geeignet und ein richtiges Trekkingrad (bei mir eins mit Rohloff und Zahnriemen) ist für den Arbeitsweg irgendwie auch too much. Deshalb wirds bei mir ein Rennradrahmen mit Citybike-Ausstattung. Nennt man das dann schon Radonneur oder haben die immer einen Hornlenker?

In Berlin gibts doch den Berg im Grunewald und das Urstromtal ^^


----------



## EasyDot (16. November 2015)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> In Berlin gibts doch den Berg im Grunewald und das Urstromtal ^^



Ja das ist richtig, das liegt aber nicht so ganz auf meinem Arbeitsweg, wobei den Grunewald streife ich leicht auf meiner Tour, das sind aber in meinen Augen keine Berge ;-)

Ich hatte ja auch eine Zeit lang ein Singlespeed, doch irgendwie finde ich den Komfort des hochschalten in einen leichteren Gang beim anfahren an Ampeln echt entspannter. Gerade hier in Berlin steht man gefühlt an jeder Ampel. Ach und wenn man nicht dauernd auf der Straße fährt ist mir ein Rennrad mit den dünnen Reifen auch zu schade, denn die Fahrradwege gleichen schon fast einer BMX Bahn. Gerade wenn man wie ich meist im dunkeln zur Arbeit fährt kommen die Dellen und Wellen oft sehr überraschend und da sind Achten vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Radsatz (16. November 2015)

Ofenror rahmen sind in der regel aus Al.


TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Ja meine Absicht war nicht, wie in der Leichtbau-Galerie "üblich" eine Zugangserlaubnis einzufordern.
> 
> Mir gehts es ähnlich, mit dem "Zwiespalt" zwischen zwei Radtypen. Bei mir sind es aber Rennrad und Trekkingrad. Ein Rennrad ist mir zur pur und nicht für schlechtes Wetter und die Stadt geeignet und ein richtiges Trekkingrad (bei mir eins mit Rohloff und Zahnriemen) ist für den Arbeitsweg irgendwie auch too much. Deshalb wirds bei mir ein Rennradrahmen mit Citybike-Ausstattung. Nennt man das dann schon Radonneur oder haben die immer einen Hornlenker?
> 
> In Berlin gibts doch den Berg im Grunewald und das Urstromtal ^^



Das wird nur ein Bastard und kein Randonneur. R sind leichte u schnelle Reiseräder


----------



## mfux (16. November 2015)

Bis wieviel kg geht der Radonneur?


----------



## Radsatz (16. November 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Bis wieviel kg geht der Radonneur?



9 +/- 0,5 Kg je nach Ausstattung .Beim R wird auf belastbare Komponennten wert gelegt,wer will schon zwischen A und B bei Nacht ein Tretlager wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte erzählen aber eine andere Geschichte. Als sich Alu so langsam flächendeckend durchgesetzt hatte, wurden in den unteren Preisniveaus Stahlrahmen im Alu-Look angeboten. Ob das hier auch der Fall ist, kann man nur schwer sagen.


Wie kann man denn überhaupt die Schweißnähte auf das Material schließen? Bin da selbst völlig ahnungslos, aber interessiert mich.


----------



## Radsatz (16. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn überhaupt die Schweißnähte auf das Material schließen? Bin da selbst völlig ahnungslos, aber interessiert mich.



Na ganz einfach Fingerdicke Schweißraupen dann Alu,


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2015)

Bei Aluminium sind recht deutlich die Schweißraupen zu erkennen. Bei Stahl ist das deutlich dezenter


----------



## EasyDot (16. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei Aluminium sind recht deutlich die Schweißraupen zu erkennen. Bei Stahl ist das deutlich dezenter



Dann ist es ein Stahl Rahmen gewesen ;-)


----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

Ok danke für die Erklärung. Dann sehen die Schweißnähte in der Tat nach Stahl aus. Was ja irgendwie tatsächlich den Beigeschmack hätte, dass hier jemand den ''cooleren'' Alu-Look einfach mit dicken Stahlrohren imitieren wollte. Spricht wohl eher für eine Billigmarke.


----------



## EasyDot (16. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Erklärung. Dann sehen die Schweißnähte in der Tat nach Stahl aus. Was ja irgendwie tatsächlich den Beigeschmack hätte, dass hier jemand den ''cooleren'' Alu-Look einfach mit dicken Stahlrohren imitieren wollte. Spricht wohl eher für eine Billigmarke.


Ja ich denke auch, das es eher ein billiges Rad war, denn die nachträgliche Lackierung selbst war auch eher unprofessionell. Ich frage mich nur wieso da noch zusätzlich so viel Geld reingesteckt worden ist. Der Nabendynamo und auch beide Felgen waren sicher nicht mehr original. Aber was soll es das Rad hat mich 20,-€ gekostet und dient jetzt noch einem guten Zweck, denn fahren ließ es sich sehr gut.


----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

Allein schon die Laufräder mit Nabendynamo plus der Rest der Lichtanlage sind das vermutlich Wert.
Und wenn sauber geschweißt wurde hält der Rahmen vermutlich zumindest einiges aus.


----------



## TinoKlaus (16. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ofenror rahmen sind in der regel aus Al.
> Das wird nur ein Bastard und kein Randonneur. R sind leichte u schnelle Reiseräder



Ja die Alfine Di2 Getriebenabe macht mir einen 2,5kg schweren Strich durch die Rechnung  ... aber das ist der Preis den ich für meine Schaltfaulheit zahle.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. November 2015)

1.) Ich meine an den Kettenstreben mit Übergang zum Ausfallende hin sieht man am besten, dass es ein Stahlrahmen ist. Die Sattelstützenklemmung so in Alu auszuführen gibt es zwar war, aber recht selten. Weil Alu nicht gerne verbogen werden will...

2.) Seit wann gibt es bei einem Randonneur ein Gewichtslimit? Die Haltbarkeit ist das Eine, das andere ist, dass gerade bei Randonneuren Stahl als Rahmenmaterial öfters zu finden ist. Und diese kommen vermutlich recht selten unter 9 kg! Mein Reiserad / Randonneur wiegt ziemlich genau 13 kg davon davon entfallen 3 kg auf den Rahmen (Größe 56) und ein kg auf die Gabel. D.h. das restliche Zeugs, alles kein shit, durchaus ein guter Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit und alles andere als billig wiegt demnach schon 9 kg! D.h. selbst mit Titanrahmen und Carbongabel (z.B KONA Esatto TI Disc) würde ich bei 11kg landen. Schutzbleche, Lowrider / Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo mit Lichtanlage sind jetzt auch nicht so selten anzutreffen und für mich auch der Unterschied zu einem normalen Rennrad. Und ob ein 800g Carbon- Rahmen für mich als Randonneur durchgehen würde? Eher nicht. Und trotzdem fahren viele so ein Rad. Auch gut, aber ...


----------



## Radsatz (16. November 2015)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Ja die Alfine Di2 Getriebenabe macht mir einen 2,5kg schweren Strich durch die Rechnung  ... aber das ist der Preis den ich für meine Schaltfaulheit zahle.



Watt willst du eigendlich kauf dir ein E Bike und ruhe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinoKlaus (16. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Watt willst du eigendlich kauf dir ein E Bike und ruhe ist



Alles gut, ich dachte wir unterhalten uns hier über unsere Fahrräder.


----------



## Radsatz (16. November 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> 1.) Ich meine an den Kettenstreben mit Übergang zum Ausfallende hin sieht man am besten, dass es ein Stahlrahmen ist. Die Sattelstützenklemmung so in Alu auszuführen gibt es zwar war, aber recht selten. Weil Alu nicht gerne verbogen werden will...
> 
> 2.) Seit wann gibt es bei einem Randonneur ein Gewichtslimit? Die Haltbarkeit ist das Eine, das andere ist, dass gerade bei Randonneuren Stahl als Rahmenmaterial öfters zu finden ist. Und diese kommen vermutlich recht selten unter 9 kg! Mein Reiserad / Randonneur wiegt ziemlich genau 13 kg davon davon entfallen 3 kg auf den Rahmen (Größe 56) und ein kg auf die Gabel. D.h. das restliche Zeugs, alles kein shit, durchaus ein guter Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit und alles andere als billig wiegt demnach schon 9 kg! D.h. selbst mit Titanrahmen und Carbongabel (z.B KONA Esatto TI Disc) würde ich bei 11kg landen. Schutzbleche, Lowrider / Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo mit Lichtanlage sind jetzt auch nicht so selten anzutreffen und für mich auch der Unterschied zu einem normalen Rennrad. Und ob ein 800g Carbon- Rahmen für mich als Randonneur durchgehen würde? Eher nicht. Und trotzdem fahren viele so ein Rad. Auch gut, aber ...



dieser Alleskönner aus St wiegt 11,8 Kg ohne sche... teure Teile da geht auch locker ne 100 km Tour ohne aua


----------



## ONE78 (17. November 2015)

aber im regen macht das auch keinen spass...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. November 2015)

Wobei 11,8 kg weit von DEINEN 9 kg+- wegliegen, oder???
Meine persönliche Meinung ist eh, dass Gewicht total überbewertet wird!


----------



## Radsatz (17. November 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Wobei 11,8 kg weit von DEINEN 9 kg+- wegliegen, oder???
> Meine persönliche Meinung ist eh, dass Gewicht total überbewertet wird!



Ich habe nicht geschrieben das mein DB ein Randonneur ist,Gewichtsüberbewertung muss jeder selbst entscheiden,da jedes Gr Geld kostet bis auf wenige Fälle


----------



## Radsatz (17. November 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> aber im regen macht das auch keinen spass...




Doch dann staubt es nicht so doll


----------



## bullidd (17. November 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> 2.) Seit wann gibt es bei einem Randonneur ein Gewichtslimit? Die Haltbarkeit ist das Eine, das andere ist, dass gerade bei Randonneuren Stahl als Rahmenmaterial öfters zu finden ist. Und diese kommen vermutlich recht selten unter 9 kg! Mein Reiserad / Randonneur wiegt ziemlich genau 13 kg davon davon entfallen 3 kg auf den Rahmen (Größe 56) und ein kg auf die Gabel. D.h. das restliche Zeugs, alles kein shit, durchaus ein guter Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit und alles andere als billig wiegt demnach schon 9 kg! D.h. selbst mit Titanrahmen und Carbongabel (z.B KONA Esatto TI Disc) würde ich bei 11kg landen. Schutzbleche, Lowrider / Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo mit Lichtanlage sind jetzt auch nicht so selten anzutreffen und für mich auch der Unterschied zu einem normalen Rennrad. Und ob ein 800g Carbon- Rahmen für mich als Randonneur durchgehen würde? Eher nicht. Und trotzdem fahren viele so ein Rad. Auch gut, aber ...



Das frag ich mich auch. Man brauch sich ja nur mal die Klassiker unter den französischen Randonneuren ansehen. Die bringen schon ohne Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen über 11 Kilo auf die Waage.


----------



## Radsatz (17. November 2015)

oK dann ruder ich mal zurück mit dem Gewicht eines Randonneurs man darf ja mal irren oder ?


----------



## bullidd (18. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> oK dann ruder ich mal zurück mit dem Gewicht eines Randonneurs man darf ja mal irren oder ?



Na sicher doch.
Bei Wikipedia gibts zum Randonneur übrigens einen interessanten kurzen Artikel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (18. November 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1927985]
	
[/URL]
Da zeig ich meinen "Randonneur" auch mal her. Eigentlich ein Resterad, 90% davon lagen noch im Keller. Der Rahmen ist ein alter Gudereit Trekker. Mit Flatbar, im alten Aufbau, hats mir nicht gefallen. Aber dann lag da noch der Evo Curve und die Tiagra-Sti... Und das ist jetzt wirklich eine entspannte Mischung.


----------



## hellmono (20. November 2015)

Mit Schutzblechen ist mein AWOL jetzt noch etwas pendlertauglicher geworden. Reifen werden auch noch gewechselt.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. November 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblechen ist mein AWOL jetzt noch etwas pendlertauglicher geworden. Reifen werden auch noch gewechselt.






richtig richtig edel


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2015)

bist Du mit den schlappen nicht zufrieden? pannenanfällig? oder für den winter etwas mehr profil?


----------



## hellmono (20. November 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> richtig richtig edel



Danke. Macht auch jede Menge Spaß.




a.nienie schrieb:


> bist Du mit den schlappen nicht zufrieden? pannenanfällig? oder für den winter etwas mehr profil?



Für den Winter brauchts in jedem Fall mehr (überhaupt) Profil. Ansonsten bin ich mit den Reifen im großen und ganzen zufrieden. Sind etwas pannenanfälliger als die originalen Trigger. Auf den etwas über 1.000km zum Gardasee hatte ich 3 Platten. Mein Begleiter mit dem Trigger keinen.


----------



## Bonpensiero (20. November 2015)

Heute bekommen und auf der ersten Ausfahrt mal kurz geknippst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyDot (28. November 2015)

Hier mal ein umgebastelter Cruiser von mir, den ich zum City-Cross-Mix-Flitzer umgebastelt hab. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Aber ich dachte zeigen kann man ihn ja. Ursprünglich war es ein Cruiser mit mega langer Lenkerstange und gigantischem Sattel und Lenker. Leider hab ich kein gutes Foto davon, dafür aber ein paar davon so wie er jetzt aussieht.






















Bekommt noch eine etwas längere Sattelstütze, den Vorbau werde ich vermutlich noch umdrehen und Pedale werden auch ersetzt. Ansonsten fährt sich das Teil echt super und man ist echt fix unterwegs, obwohl es ein 26"er und recht kompakt ist. Die ersten 80 km hab ich ihn jetzt schon gefahren.


----------



## TinoKlaus (28. November 2015)

Das ist eine schöne Farbkombination bei dem Salsa. Und die Klingel, ist das eine Spurcycle in gold?


----------



## Bonpensiero (28. November 2015)

Das ist die Kopie von Rockbros in Kupfer. Findest du in der Bucht für 10-11€.
Spurcycle hat die glaube ich nur in silber und schwarz.


----------



## mikrophon (30. November 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblechen ist mein AWOL jetzt noch etwas pendlertauglicher geworden. Reifen werden auch noch gewechselt.



Das sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## mikrophon (30. November 2015)

Aktuelle Variante. Ende der Woche folgt ein anderer Vorbau (VO Stack), in naher Zukunft dann noch ein Nabendynamo und feste Beleuchtung.


----------



## Hrabnar (2. Dezember 2015)

Heute fertig geworden, Maßgabe...stabil, Fahrer wiegt ca. 140kg


----------



## randinneur (2. Dezember 2015)

mikrophon schrieb:


> Aktuelle Variante. Ende der Woche folgt ein anderer Vorbau (VO Stack),



Wow. Alles richtig gemacht, sieht verdammt gut aus. Nur eine Frage: sollten bei Disc-Rädern die Außenspeichen nicht nach vorne zeigen?


----------



## Daniel110 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wintertrim:





Jetzt mit 40er Conti Crossride.

Der Wechsel vom 50er auf das 34er Blatt war auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Mit schwerem Gepäck ist es jetzt wesentlich entspannter, andererseits ist es bei Rückenwind auch eine ziemliche Kurbelei.
Ein Mittelding wird kommen, wenn dann 2000km der gesamte Antrieb renoviert wird.


----------



## Radsatz (2. Dezember 2015)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden, Maßgabe...stabil, Fahrer wiegt ca. 140kg



Schaun mer mal wann die " Federgabel" schlapp macht


----------



## Hrabnar (2. Dezember 2015)

War der einzige Punkt, wo er nicht nachgegeben hat...zum Glück verzichtet er zumindest auf 'ne Federstütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rifi (2. Dezember 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal wann die " Federgabel" schlapp macht



Weißt du von schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Rock Shox-Gabeln? Ich hatte eher, im Vergleich zu anderen Trekkinggabeln, Positives vernommen. Dass sie natürlich trotzdem defektanfälliger ist als eine Starrgabel, dürfte sich von selbst verstehen.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Dezember 2015)

Federgabel am trekkingrad?


----------



## Radsatz (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei 140 Kg auflastung wird die Gabel in block gehen da kannste auch ne starre nehmen


----------



## mfux (3. Dezember 2015)

Federgabel am Trekkingrad... 
Da hätte ich ne Frage zu:
Kann man an der Gabel nen LowRider-Gepäckträger montieren? Funzt das?
Mfg
Ps.: Gibts für Trekking/Reise/Stadt-Räder nen extra TechTalk?


----------



## Radsatz (3. Dezember 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Federgabel am Trekkingrad...
> Da hätte ich ne Frage zu:
> Kann man an der Gabel nen LowRider-Gepäckträger montieren? Funzt das?
> Mfg
> Ps.: Gibts für Trekking/Reise/Stadt-Räder nen extra TechTalk?



nur unter beeinträchtigung der funktion ,vergess es einfach


----------



## mfux (3. Dezember 2015)

Bin nur durch Zufall über "Gepäckträger für Federgabeln" gestolpert& konnte mir das nicht so Recht vorstellen...


----------



## brigdompteur (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich steck mal mein Kona Dr Dew hier rein,aufgebaut als schlecht Wetter Rad und für die dunkle Jahreszeit zum km sammeln.Den Rahmen habe ich aus der Bucht gefischt,flott ein paar Bremsen,Reifen und Gabel geordert der Rest war noch in der Restekiste vorhanden,fertig ist die low cost Winterbude.Fährt sich echt komfortabel und hat noch irgendwie im Stall gefehlt.Bessere Bilder werden noch nachgereicht,heute nur Handy-Pics.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2015)

Passt doch. Das dr.dew war seiner zeit vorraus.


----------



## EasyDot (5. Dezember 2015)

Hier mein neues, in der Bucht günstig geschossenes, schlecht Wetter Rad. Es ist ein Dahon  Boardwalk und es sah als ich es bekommen hab so aus.






Nach ein paar Anpassungen wie zB. die Übersetzung (52/16), neuer Lenker, zweite Handbremse und anderer Sattel gefällt es mir recht gut. Nun habe ich auch ein Rad, welches ich bei Wolkenbrüchen oder Sturm mit in den Bus nehmen kann, denn es lässt sich in unter einer Minute zusammenfalten und wiegt dabei incl. Gepäcktasche knapp 12 kg.





















Leider hatte ich nur noch eine Kurbel mit 2 Kränzen rumliegen, bei der man den 2ten Kranz nicht abnehmen konnte. Aber das stört nicht sonderlich und ich bin so recht fix (im Schnitt 25 km/h) unterwegs ohne wie ein wilder strampeln zu müßen. Alles in allem macht es wirklich Spaß, das hätte ich so vorher nicht wirklich erwartet bei einem Faltrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2015)

Wie fährt sich eigentlich su eine Gurke? Vermutlich eher langsam und gemütlich, oder?


----------



## EasyDot (5. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich eigentlich su eine Gurke? Vermutlich eher langsam und gemütlich, oder?


Mit der 52/16 Übersetzung gut, ich komme locker auf 36 km/h mit dem Teil und im Schnitt wie gesagt fahre ich 25 km/h. Das coole an den 20 Zoll Reifen ist das es ohne merklich mehr Kraftaufwand Bergauf auch genauso zügig vorwärts geht und das ganze ohne Schaltung in meinem Fall. Das ist witzig wie einen andere Radler anschauen, wenn man mit so einem Teil locker an ihnen vorbei rollt bzw. fährt 
Ich hätte das im Vorfeld nie gedacht das ich auf so einem Ding so gut unterwegs bin. Im direkten Vergleich zu meinem 28 Zoll Rad bin ich in der Stad mit dem Faltrad zügiger unterwegs und enspannter.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2015)

Dann will ich auch eins. Für nachts


----------



## Bonpensiero (6. Dezember 2015)

Gestern das Pelago Rack montiert. Gefällt!
Was kommt als nächstes? Soma Caz in skin wall. Die BB7 werden wahrscheinlich durch TRP Spyre ersetzt.


----------



## EasyDot (6. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch eins. Für nachts


Es gibt auch optissch  richtig coole Teile, mit denen man sich auch am Tage sehen lassen kann


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2015)

Das Salsa über mir ist wirklich echt gut gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2015)

Hier nochmal meine low cost Winterrad bei Tageslicht,wie gesagt Restekiste.


----------



## EasyDot (6. Dezember 2015)

´bnmjbmbnmm


brigdompteur schrieb:


> Das Salsa über mir ist wirklich echt gut gelungen.


Für ein Rad in dem mind. 2k Euro stecken sollte das auch so sein ;-)


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> ´bnmjbmbnmm
> 
> Für ein Rad in dem mind. 2k Euro stecken sollte das auch so sein ;-)



Das stimmt schon,aber ob ein Rad gelungen ist oder nicht,läßt sich nicht immer am Preis messen.Dafür gibt es genug Beispiele.


----------



## EasyDot (6. Dezember 2015)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon,aber ob ein Rad gelungen ist oder nicht,läßt sich nicht immer am Preis messen.Dafür gibt es genug Beispiele.


Ja das stimmt auch wieder, es gibt auch weniger gelungenere Räder.


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt auch wieder, es gibt auch weniger gelungenere Räder.


...als das oben gezeigte Salsa,aber dafür noch wesentlich teurer.


----------



## EasyDot (6. Dezember 2015)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> ...als das oben gezeigte Salsa,aber dafür noch wesentlich teurer.


ich hab vorhin erst ein Faltrad gesehen, welches zwar ganz nett aussah, allerdings war es in meinen Augen nicht die geforderten 3.999,- € Wert. Es war nicht besonders leicht, hatte keine extremen Anbauteile. Das besonderste daran war die 14 Gang Nabenschaltung, die allein rechtfertigt in meinen Augen aber keine 4k Euro.

Das Salsa Vaya hier oben ist wirklich ein sehr schickes Rad, allerdings ist die Grundausstattung schon sehr schick und man kann da kaum noch was falsch machen ;-) Zumal der Preis für das gebotene auch fair ist.


----------



## Velociped (6. Dezember 2015)

So viel Geld muss wirklich nicht sein. 
Das bekommt man mit ein wenig Eigenarbeit deutlich billiger ... wenn auch nicht umsonst.


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2015)

EasyDot schrieb:


> ich hab vorhin erst ein Faltrad gesehen, welches zwar ganz nett aussah, allerdings war es in meinen Augen nicht die geforderten 3.999,- € Wert. Es war nicht besonders leicht, hatte keine extremen Anbauteile. Das besonderste daran war die 14 Gang Nabenschaltung, die allein rechtfertigt in meinen Augen aber keine 4k Euro.
> 
> Das Salsa Vaya hier oben ist wirklich ein sehr schickes Rad, allerdings ist die Grundausstattung schon sehr schick und man kann da kaum noch was falsch machen ;-) Zumal der Preis für das gebotene auch fair ist.


Die Schaltung ist ne Rohloff und kostet allein schon den ersten 1000er


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2015)

Das vaya ist superschön in dem blau. In diesem fall wäre ich kein freund von skinwalls.


----------



## EasyDot (6. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Schaltung ist ne Rohloff und kostet allein schon den ersten 1000er



Ja das war mir bewusst, deswegen ja meine Aussage das dies irgendwie das herausstechendste gewesen ist. Die Magura Scheibenbremsen die dort verbaut wurden kosten auch im Set ca. 350,- €. Das war es dann aber auch schon. der Rest war Standard und hatte nicht einmal Licht, Schutzbleche und auch keinen Gepäckträger. Insgesamt wiegt das Teil 13 kg. was auch eher viel ist für ein Faltrad. Alles in allem empfinde ich den Preis überzogen, denn für 4.000 € kann man auch deutlich besseres zusammenbauen, denke ich.


@Velociped sehr schönes Tern Faltrad, das würde mir auch gefallen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. Dezember 2015)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Die BB7 werden wahrscheinlich durch TRP Spyre ersetzt.


 
Aloha, darf man fragen warum?

Grüßle


----------



## Bonpensiero (7. Dezember 2015)

Weil sie mMn bissiger sind. Ist jammern auf hohem Niveau und wie bei den Cazaderos auch nur Zukunftsmusik.
Mit dem derzeitigen Aufbau bin ich so sehr zufrieden.


----------



## kuwahara (7. Dezember 2015)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Weil sie mMn bissiger sind. Ist jammern auf hohem Niveau und wie bei den Cazaderos auch nur Zukunftsmusik.
> Mit dem derzeitigen Aufbau bin ich so sehr zufrieden.



ich würde die noch n bissl einbremsen...dann mal andere Beläge ausprobieren und dann mal vorne ne 180er Scheibe (was das Vaya ja darf) ausprobieren


----------



## Bonpensiero (7. Dezember 2015)

kuwahara schrieb:


> ich würde die noch n bissl einbremsen...



Ja, auch wenn ich schon etliche Meter auf dem Rad saß. 180er würden es aber nicht werden. Die Optik...


----------



## kuwahara (7. Dezember 2015)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Ja, auch wenn ich schon etliche Meter auf dem Rad saß. 180er würden es aber nicht werden. Die Optik...


 das mit der Optik kann ich nicht 100% nachvollziehen , mittelmässige mech Disc schon eher..ich hatte die CX75 am Vaya, jetzt bald die CX77 aber so überglücklich war ich bisher nicht...mit einer Formula One halt leider nicht zu vergleichen..das es die Spyre jetzt raushaut bezweifel ich...
hast du organische Beläge?


----------



## Bonpensiero (7. Dezember 2015)

Nein, nix Organisches. Ich hatte die Spyre und die BB7 halt mal eingefahren im Vergleich. Und die Spyre hat mir da mehr zugesagt.


----------



## Hrabnar (7. Dezember 2015)

https://www.trpbrakes.com/category.php?productid=1198&catid=206


----------



## Steeldonkey (7. Dezember 2015)

kuwahara schrieb:


> das mit der Optik kann ich nicht 100% nachvollziehen , mittelmässige mech Disc schon eher..ich hatte die CX75 am Vaya, jetzt bald die CX77 aber so überglücklich war ich bisher nicht...mit einer Formula One halt leider nicht zu vergleichen..das es die Spyre jetzt raushaut bezweifel ich...
> hast du organische Beläge?





Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Nein, nix Organisches. Ich hatte die Spyre und die BB7 halt mal eingefahren im Vergleich. Und die Spyre hat mir da mehr zugesagt.





Hrabnar schrieb:


> https://www.trpbrakes.com/category.php?productid=1198&catid=206



Also ich fahre die TRP Spyre jetzt seit über einem Jahr mit einfachen semimetallischen Belägen und muss sagen, dass ich mehr als zufrieden bin. Die BB7 war für mich einfach nur Schrott. Einseitige Belagabnutzung und ständiges verbiegen der Bremsscheibe sind einfach Mist.

Die HY/RD hatte ich vor der Spyre. Davon kann ich nur abraten. Mittelmäßige Bremsleistung, klobige Optik und schwer einzustellen, wenn man SRAM-Hebel fährt.

Von organischen Belägen rate ich am Tourer/Trekker eh ab. Meine organischen Beläge aus der TRP HY/RD waren nach 6 Monaten bis auf die Baseplate runter. In der Zeit bin ich noch nicht mal eine größere Tour gefahren.

Die Spyre ist chic, mit semimetallischen Belägen durchaus bissig (fahre allerdings 185er G3CS Scheiben) und zuverlässig. Seitdem ich die am Rad habe, bin ich sorgenfrei und zufrieden. Wenn man über ein bestimmtes Bauteil nicht mehr nachdenkt, ist es perfekt. (passiert mir relativ selten - das letzte mal bei NC-17 Sudpin Pedalen )


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. Dezember 2015)

Aloha zusammen,

danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen! An einem Rad fahr ich die BB7 Road SL schon. Für das Winter - RR will ich mir eigentlich noch einen Satz holen. Da ich bisher zufrieden bin (nach dem Einfahren) und ich die weichen Scheiben bei Verschleiß auch ersetzen werde, hätte ich mir die gleichen wieder geholt. Einseitige Abnutzung habe ich nicht, stelle die Beläge aber auch relativ zügig wieder nach. Weil das bei der BB7 auch so einfach geht!

Aber das Bessere ist des Guten Feind! Wie sieht es mit Langzeiterfahrungen aus? Wie macht sich die Bremse bei Dreck und Salz? So über ein - zwei Winter betrachtet...

Grüßle Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (10. Dezember 2015)

Was hier immer für ein Blödsinn über Trekking-Federgabeln verzapft wird... (Seite 100)
Ich glaube, dass nur ein Bruchteil derer, die so aus Überzeugung sprechen, tatsächlich eigene Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Die geht auf Block, die macht schlapp... Alles Blödsinn
Nach 12.000 KM hatte meine irgendwann mal Spiel.
Aber die ist mit meinen damals 120 Kilo Eigengewicht genauso viel oder wenig auf Block gegangen, wie jetzt meine Revelation.
Und sie bringen mehr Komfort. Auch wenn viele das nicht wahrhaben wollen.
Klar gibt es genügend Gründe dagegen. Meine habe ich letztendlich auch durch eine starre ersetzt (die nicht halb so lange gehalten hat)
Ich habe halt immer schön die Standrohre sauber gehalten und mit bösem Brunox besprüht.
Wenn man die vor sich hinrosten lässt, federt die freilich nicht mehr.


----------



## Havi (10. Dezember 2015)

So, endlich habe ich einen Job in radtauglicher Entfernung. Das muss mit einem Restekistenaufbau gefeiert werden.
Der Rahmen lag bei einem Freund schon auf dem Sperrmüllhaufen, die Laufräder hatte Schwiegervatter in spe übrig, Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette, Kurbeln mit Innenlager, Bremsen, Bremshebel, Schalthebel, Stütze und Sattel sind Überbleibsel von seligen MTB-Aufbauten. Der Tubus Fly kam Second Hand, die Alu-Gabel, die Bluemels, das Licht, das KB und das Schaltwerk mussten neu her. Ich wollte, dass das Rad recht leicht wird ohne zu viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Also im Fundus möglichst die jeweils leichteste Alternative herausgegriffen, z.B. der Tioga Lenker mit 114g, der Syntace Vorbau... An anderen Stellen versucht ein gutes Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis zu erreichen, z.B. die Procraft Griffe mit 5,90€ bei 20g.. Und die zu kurzen Schrauben der Bluemels habe ich gegen Pendants aus Alu ersetzt, mehr so fürs Gefühl 
Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es exakt zu wiegen, es müsste aber um 12kg liegen. Die Laufräder drücken leider deutlich auf die Waage, wenn sich das Race to work bewährt, wird da ein Lrs mit einem Shutter Dynamo hinkommen.

Übersetzung ist 34/11-34, das ist zwar am kurzen Ende, aber mangels Duschmöglichkeit auf der Arbeit muss ich mich eh etwas zügeln und habe einen merklichen Anstieg auf der Strecke.


----------



## randinneur (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dantist (13. Dezember 2015)

Sodele

endlich kann ich hier auch wieder etwas beisteuern, mein neues Stahlross Aarios Discovery ist fertig geworden. Ich glaube ich hatte noch an keinem Rad so lange, bis es aufgebaut ist (Stichworte Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung, Rohloff) - da war jedes Mountainbike dagegen ein Kinderspiel. Das Rad ersetzt meinen geliebten Beachchruiser, denn ich gegen die letzten 20 Jahre gefahren bin und der nun in Pension darf (mannomann, man wird nicht jünger...). Daher der Oldschool-Look, man mags ja mit dem zunehmenden Alter gemütlich...





Die Farbe isch blauschwarz, das kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht so gut rüber. Morgen gibt es die Jungernfahrt - ich bin gespannt!


----------



## randinneur (13. Dezember 2015)

geil Was sind das für Felgen? Velocity?


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2015)

Schlüssiges rad.
Der gepäckträgeer könnte ruhig etwas tiefee sitzen, finde ich. Käme auch dem handling zu gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Dezember 2015)

was sind das für Schutzbleche?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> was sind das für Schutzbleche?



Sollten diese Gilles Berthoud sein.

Hübsches Bike!


----------



## dantist (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.
Felgen sind Spank Oozy Trail 295. Ich wollte ursprünglich Velocity, konnte die chromfarbenen aber nirgends auftreiben, daher wurden es die Spank.
Wegen dem Gepäckträger war ich auch ein wenig enttäuscht, als ich sah, wie hoch der baut. Ich wüsste aber nicht, wie ich den tiefer bekommen sollte, man kann ja lediglich die Neigung der Gepäckfläche anpassen, die Höhe ist ja vorgegeben - oder habe ich das etwas verpasst? Es ist ein Tubus Vega Evo Gepäckträger.
Schutzbleche sind wie richtig bemerkt 60mm von Gilles Berthoud.


----------



## c-racer (14. Dezember 2015)

Mal wieder Fotos gemacht...
Wintertrim momentan: 35c Kenda Khan hinten, Road Plus in 32c vorn. Bis auf Eis gut genug 
Außerdem n Tubus Fly Edelstahl und neue Seitenzugbremsen... man gönnt sich sonst nix^^  Ach und der MacGyver (TM) - befestigte FlaHa für Touren und Training bei Sauwetter.


----------



## nonamenic (14. Dezember 2015)

@dantist : richtig schönes Rad hast Du da aufgebaut. Würde gerne mehr über das Rad erfahren (Teileliste) Ist das ein 26er oder 28er?
vielleicht hätte der Gepäckträger als 26er Version noch gepasst (....falls das Rad ein 28er wäre) Was kostet so ein Rahmen?
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Velociped (14. Dezember 2015)

@ dantist 

Ein sehr schönes Fahrrad.


----------



## dantist (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Hier noch die Teileliste:

Rahmen: Aarios Discovery, blauschwarz RAL 5004 gepulvert
Steuersatz: Chris King
Lenker: On One Mary Bar
Vorbau: Thomson X2 70 mm
Griffe: Brooks Slender
Sattel: Brooks B67
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Thomson
Vorderrad: Son 28, Spank Evo Oozy Trail 26 Zoll, Sapim Laser Speichen und Polyax
Hinterrad: Rohloff Speedhub, Spank Evo Oozy Trail 26 Zoll, Sapim Laser Speichen und Polyax
Reifen VR: Schwalbe Big Apple
Reifen HR: Schwalbe Big Apple
Kurbel: Middleburn RS8 X-Type
Kette: KMC X1
Kettenblatt: Middleburn Mono 40 Zahn
Tretlager: Chris King
Schaltgriff: Rohloff
Schaltkabel: Rohloff
Vorderbremse: Shimano XTR Trail
Hinterbremse: Shimano XTR Trail
Bremsscheibe vorne: Avid G2, 180 mm
Bremsscheibe hinten: Avid G2 für Rohloff, 160 mm
Adapter Vorderbremse: Shimano
Adapter Hinterbremse: SRAM
Pedale: DMR V12
Schutzbleche: Gilles Berthoud 60 mm
Gepäckträger: Tubus Vega Evo in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert
Seitenständer: Pletscher Zoom
Beleuchtung: Son Edelux II, Son Rücklicht
Klingel: Crane Suzu
Kettenschutz Horn SL23 (etwas gekürzt mit der Blechschere)

@nonamenic : Es ist ein 26 Zoll Rahmen. Wie ich inzwischen rausgefunden habe, ist der Tubus Vega sowohl für 26 als auch für 28 Zoll Räder geeignet, daher baut er bei 26 Zoll Laufrädern so hoch, wie das bei mir zu sehen ist. Nicht so tragisch, aber optisch nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## randinneur (14. Dezember 2015)

Das liest sich ja wie ein Manufactum-Katalog Eine Frage sei noch erlaubt: Die Middleburn ist mit 24mm Achse? Was sagt die Kettenlinie?


----------



## c-racer (15. Dezember 2015)

@dantist Sehr edel, Respekt  Zufrieden mit dem SON Dynamo und den Lichtern? Hab da Hirngespinste für nen 2tes VR und LED Licht für mein CX-Rad für mehrtägige Touren


----------



## sachse1 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein " Life Bike" für Arbeitsweg und Touren. Fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (16. Dezember 2015)

sehr schöner Aufbau,gratuliere.


----------



## Steeldonkey (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich frage mich immer, 
wie ihr alle mit den kleinen 160mm Scheiben am VR klar kommt?

In der Stadt ist das ok, aber sobald man etwas Gepäck am Rad hat, ist mir die Bremsleistung einfach zu gering. Gar nicht zu reden von den langen Abfahrten in den Bergen.

Leider gibt es keinen richtigen Hersteller mehr, der größere Scheiben als 160mm zulässt .

Die alte Salsa Vaya Road Gabel ist ja sau teuer geworden und hat nur noch eine IS2000 Bremsaufnahme (Die war immer zugelassen bis 185mm - leider habe ich meine bei einer dummen Aktion verbogen)

Nach Anfrage bei Surly, darf man auch die Disc-Trucker-Gabel nicht mit 180 oder 185mm scheiben fahren ;(


----------



## hellmono (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte mit meinem AWOL keine Probleme vollgeladen über die Alpen zu kommen. Hab komischerweise keine Bremspower vermisst, und ich bin selbst auch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Sentilo (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Durchmesser allein ist wohl nicht entscheidend. 160er Malossi-Scheiben hat z. B. mein Nachbarsbursche an seinem getunten Italjet-Roller. Systemgewicht, Geschwindigkeit und Anzahl der Stoppies  sind viel höher als beim Trekker, und Probleme hat der trotzdem nicht.


----------



## pefro (17. Dezember 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ...
> Leider gibt es keinen richtigen Hersteller mehr, der größere Scheiben als 160mm zulässt .
> ...



Velotraum, tout terrain, Herkelmann, Rennstahl,  - um nur mal ein paar zu nennen, die ihre Gabeln auch einzeln verkaufen...


----------



## Steeldonkey (17. Dezember 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Velotraum, tout terrain, Herkelmann, Rennstahl,  - um nur mal ein paar zu nennen, die ihre Gabeln auch einzeln verkaufen...



es geht wie immer auch um die Einbauhöhe und den Vorlauf. Bei Herkelmann habe ich diese Dinge heute morgen erst erfragt - warte also noch auf die Antwort.
Velotraumgabeln sind leider hässlich.
Rennstahl - viel zu viel Einbauhöhe

Tout Terrain - kann zwar keinen Einzelverkauf finden, wird also wahrscheinlich über E-mail abgewickelt.

ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich mich nicht informiert.

Edit:

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier die Kriterien:

Stahl
Einbauhöhe 390-400
Lowriderösen
46-50mm Vorlauf
Max. 180mm oder besser 185mm Scheiben
6" PM Bremsaufnahme
Ösen für Schutzbleche


----------



## pefro (17. Dezember 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> es geht wie immer auch um die Einbauhöhe und den Vorlauf.



Das ist was anderes. Du hast es nur so geschrieben, als würde kein Hersteller mehr Gabeln für 180er Scheiben anbieten. 

Gabellänge bei Herkelmann ist 420mm bei 55mm Vorlauf. Passt also auch nicht.

Soll die Gabel für 28" sein? Dann wirds wohl ohnehin schwierg, was mit 390-400 zu finden. Von 180er Scheiben ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja, 28". 
Die Vaya war mit 405mm Einbauhöhe und 45mm Vorlauf ein echter Kompromiss.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, werde ich entweder wieder eine Vaya nehmen (aber 133€ sind mir eigentlich zu viel) oder die Surly Disc Trucker mit 390mm oder die Surly Straggler (glaube die hat 400 oder 395) und wieder auf 160mm Scheiben umsteigen

Ich hatte beim Herkelmann auch wegen der Leo angefragt. Die hat zwar keine Lowriderösen, dürfte aber alle anderen Kriterien erfüllen.
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## ONE78 (17. Dezember 2015)

welche bremse hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (18. Dezember 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> welche bremse hast du denn verbaut?


als ich mit 160mm (Shimano IceTech) Scheiben gefahren bin, war es die TRP HY/RD mit Sram Hebeln.

Jetzt fahre ich 185/185 TRP Spyre und bin mehr als zufrieden!

Die 185er am HR ist zu viel. Aber vorne hab ich es schon gerne größer

Edit:

Herkelmann hat geantwortet, dass er die Gabeln nicht mehr einzeln verkauft


----------



## pefro (18. Dezember 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> Herkelmann hat geantwortet, dass er die Gabeln nicht mehr einzeln verkauft



Die Leo Gabel wäre ohnehin 412/50 gewesen.

Was ist eigentl. mit Herkelmann los? Da steht schon das ganze Jahr "auf in den Frühling" auf seiner Homepage und der Sale läuft auch schon ewig. Schade eigentl., denn seine Produkte sind doch wirklich nicht schlecht, aber die Homepage weckt nicht gerade Vertrauen...

Immerhin: Die Gabeln wurden von der Page entfernt. Gestern waren Sie noch da ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2015)

Die surly disc trucker wiegt gefühlte 2kg, ist nicht sonderlich bequem dafür robust und wie ich finde recht formschön. Dieser schwalbe trümmer passt bequem rein...


----------



## randinneur (19. Dezember 2015)

Meine Alltagsdame im Wintergewand. Neuerdings mit Marathons (ohne Plus). Bin überrascht, wie gut die sich fahren.


----------



## He-Man (19. Dezember 2015)

2015er Rove AL als Pendler- und Schlechtwetterrad.


----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2015)

He-Man schrieb:


> 2015er Rove AL als Pendler- und Schlechtwetterrad.


Taugen Die
Roadcruiser überhaupt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## He-Man (20. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich dir nach der ersten größeren Runde sagen, bin auch gespannt. Ist ein Versuch. Heute war ich noch mit meinem anderen Rove AL unterwegs -  und die dort verbauten Challenge Chicane gehen wie Hölle


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Taugen Die
> Roadcruiser überhaupt??


Ich finde die furchtbar


----------



## kuwahara (20. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde die furchtbar


 
Was genau daran?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2015)

Im Grunde genommen alles. Die fahren sich wie ein Sack Nüsse. Ist eben ein billig-Reifen


----------



## mikrophon (21. Dezember 2015)

Das cotic da oben mag ich sehr.


----------



## sachse1 (21. Dezember 2015)

@mikrophon: Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## Butze_MTB (21. Dezember 2015)

Meine Resterampe. Gestern mal zusammengestellt.  Viiiieeeel Verbesserung möglich. 

Überlege echt das bestellte Scott Sub Evo 10 nicht abzuholen....


----------



## TinoKlaus (21. Dezember 2015)

@Butze_MTB Ich find Restekisten-Fahrräder cool.

Hab heute auch schnell eins zusammengeschustert.


 

Entspricht dann dem was heutzutage Urban-Bike genannt wird. Dank Nabenschaltung (8-Gang Alfine), Dynamo+Licht und Schutzblechen ist es sogar nicht nur ein Schönwetterrad. Ca. 10,5kg.


----------



## Butze_MTB (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich musste wegen Rahmenverschleiss eh eins schlachten, da hab ich halt einen passenden Rahmen gesucht. Fährt schon ganz ok. Bin lange keine so fetten Reifen mehr am Stadtrad gefahren und bin positiv überrascht. 

45c mit den rumliegenden 29er Schläuchen geht Super. 

ToDo:
V Brake Hebel mit Shiftern. Da die LX für Cantilever sind und nicht harmonieren. 
Vorbau
Umwerfer vorne
Licht, ggf Nabendynamo.


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Dezember 2015)

Heute mit meiner Winterbude eine schöne Tour zur Sophienhöhe unternommen,fährt sich aber auch bei bestem Wetter erstaunlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (31. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Fahrt in diesem Jahr...


----------



## halbes_broetche (31. Dezember 2015)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Heute mit meiner Winterbude eine schöne Tour zur Sophienhöhe unternommen,fährt sich aber auch bei bestem Wetter erstaunlich gut.Anhang anzeigen 447413 Anhang anzeigen 447414








Sophienhöhe by axel hensen, auf Flickr


----------



## ArSt (2. Januar 2016)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen umgerüstet auf Mini-V-Brake. Obwohl ich da Zweifel hatte, die gehen ja richtig gut und sind optisch ein echter Gewinn!











8,57kg (mit Träger) für einen bald 28 Jahre alten Stahl-Trekker ist schon eine Ansage! Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988...ision-fuer-viele-weitere-jahre.648367/page-29

Ein erfolgreiches Neues mit vielen erbaulichen Kilometern im Sattel wünscht Euch der Armin!


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Januar 2016)

Tagebau Hambach,wenn die Sonne geschienen hätte laden die Stühle zum verweilen ein,aber so bin ich doch schnell weiter.....


----------



## Butze_MTB (4. Januar 2016)

Nice das Kuwa. 

Nachtrag: die LX Hebel gehen gut zusammen mit V Brake und neuen Klötzen.


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (6. Januar 2016)

Liebe Radgenossen, frohes Neues und hier mal ein Bild meines neuen Radon TLS 6.0 in 08-15 Ausführung. Ich hatte das Glück, kurz vor Weihnachten noch eins der 2015er Modelle mit XT Teilen zu erwischen. Zunächst ist der massige Vorbau runter geflogen. Was mich noch stört, sind die Kabel vor dem Frontscheinwerfer. Hat jemand eine Idee dazu? Ansonsten fährt sich das Rad hervorragend. Am Wochenende habe ich eine Tour mit Testbeladung über 60km gemacht und konnte meinen 25er Schnitt vom Rennrad erstaunlicherweise halten.


----------



## ArSt (6. Januar 2016)

Zigeunerritzel schrieb:


> Was mich noch stört, sind die Kabel vor dem Frontscheinwerfer. Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?


Wenn die Sitzposition und der Lenker so passt, dann die Hüllen und Züge einfach kürzen. Die sind lang genug, wenn der Lenker sich ca. 75° nach links oder rechts drehen lässt. Für die vordere V-Brake gäbe es auch noch ein Zugführungsröhrchen mit 135°, damit ginge der Zug harmonischer und auf dem kürzesten Weg zum Bremshebel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Zugfuehrungsrohr-fuer-V-Brake-p7093/
So wie hier:


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (6. Januar 2016)

@ArSt Danke dir, gute Idee. Ich werde beides mal ausprobieren. Diese Röhrchen habe ich sogar zuhause rumliegen.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TLarsen (11. Januar 2016)

Hier ein Paar Bilder von dem Rad meiner Frau den ich selber aufgebaut habe. Das Rad sollte vor allem für kleine Fahrerin mit 162cm Körpergröße und 45kg Gewicht passen und dementsprechend leicht sein, wobei möglichst funktionell, robust und günstig.
Das war mein erstes Aufbau, darum hat es etwas gedauert bis es endlich mal fertig war, aber am Ende hat es perfekt gepasst, hat alles was man im Alltag braucht und mit 11,7kg Komplettgewicht ist er deutlich leichter und dabei auch noch viel Hochwertiger als die Fertigräder der Preisklasse um 1000€.

Als Basis dient ein 26er Müsing Offroad Sport Rahmen








Die Teileliste habe ich in meinem Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78818 zusammengefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (12. Januar 2016)

gefällt mir. muss ich mal meiner frau zeigen. hab ihrem rad neulich neue bremsen spendiert und bemerkt wie grottenschlecht der vorhandene rahmen verarbeitet ist.
wo haste den rahmen in dem gelb geordert?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2016)

Kann man Müsing nicht in Wunschfarbe ordern?


----------



## TLarsen (12. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> gefällt mir. muss ich mal meiner frau zeigen. hab ihrem rad neulich neue bremsen spendiert und bemerkt wie grottenschlecht der vorhandene rahmen verarbeitet ist.
> wo haste den rahmen in dem gelb geordert?



Den Rahmen in Gelb fand ich zufällig in passender Größe in der Bucht für 120€. Vor einem Händler der Müsing und allgemein nur sehr selten verkauft. Ansonsten kosten die deutlich mehr (um die 200?), wobei sonderfarben aufpreispflichtig (um die 30€ zusätzlich) sind und Lieferzeiten bis zu 8 Wochen genannt werden. Die Farbe nennt sich Melonengelb, in Hochglanz ganz schön widerstandsfähig da mit Klarpulver überzogen.

Ich war ganz schön neidisch auf das Rad und habe nun auch für mich die 26er Herrenversion auf der selben Basis aufgebaut, die Bilder kommen demnächst.


----------



## Butze_MTB (12. Januar 2016)

Hab endlich ne günstige Gabel gefunden und auch noch absolut passend. 
Der Rahmen hat vorne jetzt 2,5cm mehr Tiefgang, aber das Tretlager ist nicht zu weit abgesenkt. 
Durch Sattelstütze, jetzt 250g, und Gabel, jetzt Ca. 850g, sind mal eben 1350g weg. 
Vorbau kommt noch neu, und der Lenker. 
Und mir fehlt noch ein Umwerfer vorne.
Reifen sind übrigens 45c, mehr geht wohl nicht und schwerer auch nicht, waren aber da.


----------



## the-andre (12. Januar 2016)

Mein Projekt 2015. Hat knapp 4 Wochen gedauert und am Ende etwa 450 € an Teilen etc. gekostet. Habe es dann direkt an einen Kollegen verkauft. War mehr oder weniger eh direkt für ihn aufgebaut.
Das Rad war umsonst, sollte Entsorgt werden. Übernommen wurden die Felgen, Nabe, Rahmen und Gabel.
Leider sind kleine Extrakosten entstanden da ich die Nabe überholen musste. Kann man leider nicht sofort rein schauen.


Vorher:




Nachher:




Weitere Bilder in meinen Fotos


Grüße
André


----------



## mape1983 (12. Januar 2016)

super geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. Januar 2016)

Leider geil!


----------



## Brawler (13. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein Alltagsgefährt - für Fahrten zur Uni und Arbeit, Kinderanhänger und ab und an eine kleine Runde über Feldwege.











Seit heute mit Tubus Disco, beim Gepäckträgeranbau hab ich mich auch nochmal den Schutzblechen gewidmet, passen jetzt besser.


----------



## Radsatz (13. Januar 2016)

Ja bei den anderen Bildern sah das grauenhaft mit den *KOT*flügeln aus


----------



## the-andre (13. Januar 2016)

Brawler schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Alltagsgefährt...



Die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut. Stehe generell auch so auf Typ Randonneur.
Was sind da für Felgen verbaut?


----------



## Deleted 73169 (13. Januar 2016)

Brawler schrieb:


> ... Uni und Arbeit, Kinder ...



Beileid.


----------



## Brawler (13. Januar 2016)

u40__ schrieb:


> Beileid.


Ich habe ein sehr erfülltes Leben 
kann synonym auch als Überladen betrachtet werden..

@felgen:
Der Laufradsatz ist ein Mavic CrossOne - recht schwer, weil als Einsteiger MTB Laufradsatz konzipiert - knapp 2kg.


----------



## Radsatz (13. Januar 2016)

the-andre schrieb:


> Mein Projekt 2015. Hat knapp 4 Wochen gedauert und am Ende etwa 450 € an Teilen etc. gekostet. Habe es dann direkt an einen Kollegen verkauft. War mehr oder weniger eh direkt für ihn aufgebaut.
> Das Rad war umsonst, sollte Entsorgt werden. Übernommen wurden die Felgen, Nabe, Rahmen und Gabel.
> Leider sind kleine Extrakosten entstanden da ich die Nabe überholen musste. Kann man leider nicht sofort rein schauen.
> 
> ...



Man kann doch aus alten Rädern schöne Räder aufbauen


----------



## Radsatz (13. Januar 2016)

Brawler schrieb:


> Ich habe ein sehr erfülltes Leben
> kann synonym auch als Überladen betrachtet werden..
> 
> @felgen:
> Der Laufradsatz ist ein Mavic CrossOne - recht schwer, weil als Einsteiger MTB Laufradsatz konzipiert - knapp 2kg.



An einem "Arbeitsrad" sollte man nicht zwingend auf Leichtbau achten,mein alleskönner wiegt auch 11,8 Kg http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1886108?in=set


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (13. Januar 2016)

Brawler schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Alltagsgefährt - für Fahrten zur Uni und Arbeit, Kinderanhänger und ab und an eine kleine Runde über Feldwege.



sehr schönes Rad und nebenbei auch schöne Fotos 
Soeins in der Art würde ich mir auch gerne zulegen - was sagt ihr denn zu der Geometire solcher Räder, könnt ihr gut damit touren oder ist es eher was für den schnellen Weg zum Einkaugen?

@ Brawler magst du vielleicht eine kleine Auflistung geben, was du da so verbaut hast? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Brawler (13. Januar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> An einem "Arbeitsrad" sollte man nicht zwingend auf Leichtbau achten,mein alleskönner wiegt auch 11,8 Kg http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1886108?in=set


Ich muss es mal wiegen, aber ich rede auch nicht von 11,8 sondern von 13+ kg.. Aber ja, Leichtbau ist nicht mein Ziel.



KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> sehr schönes Rad und nebenbei auch schöne Fotos
> Soeins in der Art würde ich mir auch gerne zulegen - was sagt ihr denn zu der Geometire solcher Räder, könnt ihr gut damit touren oder ist es eher was für den schnellen Weg zum Einkaugen?
> 
> @ Brawler magst du vielleicht eine kleine Auflistung geben, was du da so verbaut hast? Vielen Dank.


Den Aufbau hab nicht ich übernommen, die meisten Teile kann ich aber auflisten.

Umwerfer 3x10 105
STIs 105
Kassette 11-25 Tiagra (wird im Frühling getauscht gegen eine 11-34 MTB)
Schaltwerk 9f SLX long
Avid BB7
Mavic CrossOne

Gewicht bringen vor allem die Sattelstütze mit eingebautem Schloss mit ~600g, das Faltschloss mit ~1,2kg, Laufräder ~2kg und div. Kleinzeug, Ständer, Gepäckträger etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (14. Januar 2016)

mein aktueller autoersatz:



paar sachen sind noch zu ändern,  neue bremse liegt zum beispiel schon da. der lenker muss gegen was komfortableres getauscht werden, momentan hab ich den on-one og im Auge. hat da jemnad Erfahrungen mit? oder was vergleichbares?


----------



## TLarsen (14. Januar 2016)

So, mein Stadtrad ist nun auch fertig geworden.
Die Basis, wie auch bei meiner Frau, ein Müsing Offroad Sport Rahmen.


----------



## TinoKlaus (15. Januar 2016)

Witziges Lackdetail an der Gabel  Sieht für ein 26er (sind doch 26" Laufräder?) aufgeräumt und schlank aus. Und endlich mal wieder ein Stadtrad mit Gepäckträger, Dynamo und Schutzblechen


----------



## TomR. (15. Januar 2016)

der Müsing Rahmen sieht aus, wie mein ebay-Astro Rahmen...was ist das für eine Gabel? find ich schick so in schwarz!


----------



## TLarsen (15. Januar 2016)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Witziges Lackdetail an der Gabel  Sieht für ein 26er (sind doch 26" Laufräder?) aufgeräumt und schlank aus. Und endlich mal wieder ein Stadtrad mit Gepäckträger, Dynamo und Schutzblechen


Ja, das sind 26" Laufräder. Bei der Gabel habe ich mir etwas Mühe gemacht, da es von Vortrieb (90€ für 950g) keine mehr gibt und ich für eine 1200g schwere Gabel in Schwarz keine 130€ ausgeben wollte. So ist es bei einem Provisorium geblieben den ich letztes Jahr für 20€ bei der Bucht gekauft habe um die Geometrie Testen zu können. Ganz umlackieren wollte ich nicht, habe mir kurz mal die Schablone gemacht, Lack und Klarlack besorgt und einen "fließender" Übergang gemacht.


----------



## TLarsen (15. Januar 2016)

TomR. schrieb:


> der Müsing Rahmen sieht aus, wie mein ebay-Astro Rahmen...was ist das für eine Gabel? find ich schick so in schwarz!


Astro, Müsing, Drössiger und Poison sind je nach Baujahr in der Tat schwer zu unterscheiden.
Die Gabel habe ich mal gebraucht in der Bucht für 20€ ersteigert und habe keine Ahnung was das für eine ist. Alu mit Stahlschaft, 1150g schwer, sieht wie eine Poison aus.


----------



## pefro (16. Januar 2016)

Astro ist der Hersteller der Rahmen. 

Müsing, Poison und Co labeln die nur. Astro produziert im Jahr mehr als ne halbe Million Rahmen in Taiwan und Vietnam - also gut möglich, dass die allesamt vom gleichen Band laufen


----------



## ArSt (16. Januar 2016)

Weil hier gerade 26"-Reiseräder angesagt sind , zeige ich meine Eigenkreation auch mal:















Das Rad wird allerdings heute meist in diesem Zustand genützt:




Da wiegt es dann auch nicht so viel, ca. 9,5kg


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Januar 2016)

etwas mehr als 9,5kg 





und unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (17. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist wirklich nur noch Licht und Umwerfer dran. Hadere noch, ob nur ein Vorderrad oder gleich ein ganzer Satz mit Nady.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Januar 2016)

nur vorn würde sicher reichen. investier doch in einen etwas teureren Dynamo. ich persönlich find shutter precision empfehlenswert.


----------



## Butze_MTB (17. Januar 2016)

Bedingt eigentlich mich mit zentrieren zu beschäftigen. 40-50e fürs umspeichen ist halt immer ne Marke.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Januar 2016)

hab das gleiche ebenfalls vor. bin gerade dabei Werkzeug einzukaufen. allerdings sind parktool zentrierständer einfach zu teuer für den selten Einsatz in der heimischen Werkstatt.


----------



## hellmono (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hab es bei unseren 2 Rädern so gemacht, dass ich den Dynamo jeweils selbst eingespeicht habe. Soweit wie möglich in der Gabel dann vorgearbeitet, und im Laden dann wirklich nur zentrieren lassen. Waren jeweils 20€ je Laufrad und solide Arbeit.
Und auch wenn ich aus Prinzip gern selbst zentrieren könnte, ist es mir das letztendlich doch nicht wert, einen Zentrierständer zu kaufen.


----------



## Radsatz (17. Januar 2016)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> etwas mehr als 9,5kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dürfte wohl ehr ab die 12 Kg kratzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TLarsen (17. Januar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl ehr ab die 12 Kg kratzen


Würde ich auch sagen. So ein Stahlrahmen, dicker Gepäckträger,  Pedale, Sattelstütze, Schutzblech... habe gestern mein müsing gewogen - 12,5kg wie ein paar Posts höher abgelichtet.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hab das gleiche ebenfalls vor. bin gerade dabei Werkzeug einzukaufen. allerdings sind parktool zentrierständer einfach zu teuer für den selten Einsatz in der heimischen Werkstatt.


Bei rose gibts den Klon vom Parktool Ständer für 130€. 10€ gehen noch mit Newsletter Gutschein.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

bioracer by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## TLarsen (19. Januar 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> bioracer by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


Ist das ein Putzring auf der Vorderradnabe?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

Klaro. Hinten auch. Ich mache die wieder gesellschaftsfähig


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. Januar 2016)

Irgendjemand muss ja Trendsetter sein!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

dümmlich riesige hornbrillen sind ja auch aus dem grab auferstanden


----------



## null-2wo (19. Januar 2016)

warst du das auch?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

Zwei, drei Fotos bei Instagram und die Leute springen dir wie die Lemminge von der Brücke hinterher


----------



## ohneee (19. Januar 2016)

@ArSt: Krasse Übersetzung! Ist das eine Sturmey Archer Nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Klaro. Hinten auch. Ich mache die wieder gesellschaftsfähig


Kann man die überhaupt noch kaufen? Das wäre ein weiteres Asset um mein Rad wertlos aussehen zu lassen.

@ohneee wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist es eine gepimpte Nexus. Los Armin, kram die Detailaufnahmen raus


----------



## TLarsen (19. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kann man die überhaupt noch kaufen?



Bestimmt! Und zwar nicht nur als bunte Raupen sondern auch aus Leder in Braun oder Schwarz, mit Messingnieten, passend zu dem Brooks Sattel


----------



## mfux (19. Januar 2016)

Wo?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

in jedem billo radladen. oder wo man cityräder bekommt. ich war hier in berlin bei stadler


----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

seht ihr, der trend geht schon los


----------



## Radsatz (19. Januar 2016)

Zur Not geht auch ein zusammen getackerter Fuchsschwanz


----------



## mfux (19. Januar 2016)

In so nen Radladen komm ich eher selten bis nie...


----------



## TLarsen (19. Januar 2016)

Also:
http://www.bike24.de/p175073.html
http://biketech24.de/TAQ-Perlon-20-mm-Nabenputzring-schwarz
http://shop.thuerheimer.de/online-s...ring-Nylon-Material-Nylon-24-mm-guenstig.html
http://velo-classic.de/oxid2/Fahrra...Moped-und-Fahrrad-Drahteinlage-abl-ngbar.html

Aber auch eine ausgemusterte Klobürste tut es auch


----------



## ArSt (19. Januar 2016)

ohneee schrieb:


> @ArSt: Krasse Übersetzung! Ist das eine Sturmey Archer Nabe?





BigJohn schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist es eine gepimpte Nexus. Los Armin, kram die Detailaufnahmen raus


 Ist eine Alfine 8:






Angesteuert von einem Microshift-Daumi:





Und natürlich das Schlumpf HSD-Getriebe:





Damit dann 16 Gänge (ein doppelter Gang ist leider auch dabei), vorne 27 Zähne, hinten 26 Zähne. Übersetzungsbandbreite ist tatsächlich krass: 766%. Das reicht für eine Entfaltung von 1,15m bis 8,8m pro Kurbelumdrehung.
Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (19. Januar 2016)

die wievielte alfine wird da schon geschreddert in dem rad? oder macht die das eingeleitete moment mir?


----------



## ArSt (19. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte da zuerst eine Nexus 7fach aus ca. 1995 mit Rücktritt drin, die hat das nicht gejuckt. Die Rücktrittbremse war am Berg allerdings hinderlich. Danach (2010) kam eine Nexus 7fach ohne Rücktrittbremse, die hat in den niedrigen Berggängen nach einem Jahr angefangen durchzurutschen, in den hohen (normalen) Gängen läuft sie aber heute noch. Die Alfine ist seit Ende 2012 eingebaut, hat auch nach sehr kurzer Zeit angefangen hin und wieder in den Berggängen lautstark durchzurutschen. Wenn ich eher hochfrequent, leicht trete, fehlt sich gar nichts, in den schweren, oberen 8 Gängen für die Ebene, hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Mir kommt es allerdings so vor, als ob die Sache mit dem Durchrutschen mit der Zeit besser wird: Irgendwie passiert das immer seltener. Heute versuche ich die Nabe etwas zu schonen, in dem ich das Rad hauptsächlich für Einkaufsfahrten und Touren in der Ebene verwende und nicht für reine Bergtouren. Für die Berge habe ich eigentlich auch besser geeignete Räder.
Hier mit der ersten Nexus:





Und hier mit der zweiten Nexus:


----------



## ohneee (19. Januar 2016)

Achso, ein Schlumpfgetriebe, alles klar  (und die guten Shogun "Carbon"-Pedalen). Schade, ich hatte gehofft, hier würde es jemanden geben, der Erfahrungen mit der 8Gang-Nabe von Sturmey hat.

Sag mal, wo bekommt man eigentlich den Microshift-Schalter für die Alfine? Den hätte ich ja auch so'n bisschen megagerne, habe ich bisher aber nur für Kettenschaltungen gesehen.


----------



## ohneee (19. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein Daily. Ein Merida S-Presso, bisschen modifiziert mit Alfine Kurbel und 105-Schaltwerk. Das Foto habe ich kurz nachdem ich die "Winterreifen" drauf geschmissen habe, gemacht. Eine Alfine-Nabe habe ich auch noch hier liegen, konnte mich allerdings noch nicht dazu aufraffen, die einzubauen.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2016)

Jep der Microshift für die Alfine würde mich auch interessieren @ArSt


----------



## Rommos (20. Januar 2016)

Hab einfach mal gegoogelt (vorher abgelesen): "microshift inter 8"

Gibt's z.B hier

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (20. Januar 2016)

ohneee schrieb:


> und die guten Shogun "Carbon"-Pedalen


Die wurden in den 90ern unter dem Label Specialized (mit Titan-Achsen) verkauft, Hersteller war MKS.


----------



## ohneee (20. Januar 2016)

Achso, dann ist das doch was anderes. Ich hatte in den 90ern welche, die ganz ähnlich aussahen, aber von Shogun waren. Der Körper war aus schwarzem Kunststoff, wobei es bei Shogun hieß, das sei Carbon. Naja...


----------



## SirQuickly (21. Januar 2016)

Surly Cross Check
Licht fehlt noch auf dem Weg zum Allzweckradel...


----------



## 70erbug (21. Januar 2016)

Eine kleine Ausfahrt mit Sohneman am 01.01.2016


----------



## 70erbug (21. Januar 2016)

...n...


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> seht ihr, der trend geht schon los


Gerade ein Paar in blau/gelb gekauft  Sobald der gemeine Hippster welche auf seiner Fixie-Nabe fährt, ist alles klar


----------



## Radsatz (21. Januar 2016)

Alles aufkaufen u unter Schlagwort Hipster,Kult u Retro bei E.. rein mehr kann man nicht verdienen


----------



## doedsmaskinen (21. Januar 2016)




----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (22. Januar 2016)

Mein Alltags-Rad 

XT-Nabendynamo und HR Nabe.
Supernova E3 Licht
und Deore/LX/XT Krempel.


----------



## kreisbremser (22. Januar 2016)

schön, ich find nur den Kettenschutz an der ohnehin riesig wirkenden Kurbel hässlich, weil dominant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (22. Januar 2016)

Die sieht in der Tat sehr wuchtig aus.
Gehe ich bei Zeiten mal ran


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Soo...hab noch ein paar Teile getauscht und die erste Runde im neuen Jahr gedreht:
> Sattelstütze ohne setback (procraft Superlight II). Kürzerer Vorbau, 90 mm (Specialized). Kurbel mit größerer Übersetzung 46/36/26 (Stronglight Impact) 172.5 mm. Breitere Pedale (Saint). Viel mehr werd ich erstmal nicht ändern, ein zweiter Satz Reifen mit etwas Profil kommt noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 456376
> Auf dem Rückweg auf glitschigem Belag noch publikumswirksam auf die Seite gelegt, weil mir das Vorderrad weggeschmiert ist. Das wäre aIo auch schonmal erledigt. Fahrer und Rad unversehrt.


Ist das ein Saga mit Fatboys? Wieviel Platz bleibt in Rahmen und Gabel?


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöne Kurbel!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (25. Januar 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Zwei, drei Fotos bei Instagram und die Leute springen dir wie die Lemminge von der Brücke hinterher



hier das zweite foto. wer jetzt nicht überzeugt ist 




Ein Herz für Nabenputzringe by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr


----------



## Radsatz (25. Januar 2016)

und jetzt noch Aautosol Al drauf dann glänzt es noch besser


----------



## doedsmaskinen (25. Januar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> und jetzt noch Aautosol Al drauf dann glänzt es noch besser


quatsch, ich glaub an ihn. der schafft das auch so


----------



## olduschi (26. Januar 2016)

*Mein Morrison s 4.0.
Wenn jemand auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Trekkingrad ist kann ich es nur empfehlen.



 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbes_broetche (27. Januar 2016)

endlich mal Trendsetter ! 




!!! by axel hensen, auf Flickr


----------



## Radsatz (27. Januar 2016)

100 Pfeifenreiniger 1,80 Euro da kann man bei Fahrantritt immer wechseln damit es nicht so schmuddelig aussieht


----------



## ohneee (28. Januar 2016)

Ach, ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie braucht man da auch die passende Nabe zu. An eine 515er Torpedo gehört so was ja schon beinahe von Rechts wegen dran. Aber wenn der Nabenputzring was Nettes von SON oder Rohloff sauber hält, wirkt es irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## veiter42 (28. Januar 2016)

Gerade bei Rohloff und SON würde ich zu Diebstahlschutzzwecken keinen Putzring nutzen...


----------



## Bonpensiero (29. Januar 2016)

Heute mal die vor kurzem aufgezogenen Soma Cazaderos auf einer längeren Strecke getestet.
Gefallen mir sehr gut. Schneller als die vorigen Knard von Surly. Und auf Asphalt sind sie auch leiser.


----------



## hellmono (29. Januar 2016)

Sehr schick. Die werde ich auch mal ins Auge fassen.
Nachdem mir die Specialized Fatboy gestern wieder mal einen Platten beschwert haben, kommen jetzt erstmal die Trigger wieder drauf. Aber dauerhaft möchte ich die halt nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (4. Februar 2016)

Das MTB für den täglichen Arbeitsweg umgebaut.


----------



## Radsatz (4. Februar 2016)

Der Kotflügel vorne sieht ja grauenhaft aus da stimmt der Radius nicht


----------



## Specialk (4. Februar 2016)

Das ganze Rad sieht grauenhaft aus, den Kotflügel habe ich noch nicht gerichtet da eine Racing Ralph mit 2,1 vorher drin gelaufen ist.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Das MTB für den täglichen Arbeitsweg umgebaut.


Ist das Titan?


----------



## Specialk (4. Februar 2016)

Ja ist ein Titanrahmen, sollte von Kocmo sein, so schlecht ist der nicht gemacht, bisher hält der Rahmen schon seit 11.000km.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Februar 2016)

der Rahmen braucht dringend eine styleberatung


----------



## Specialk (4. Februar 2016)

Da gebe ich Dir absolut recht, der Rahmen ist für meine Größe ein wenig zu klein und wenn ich die Front ein wenig runter bringe bekomme ich bei 40km täglich probleme....vielleicht fliegt mir ein gryphon oder fargo(der 1. Generation) über den Weg......


----------



## doedsmaskinen (4. Februar 2016)

weiss garnicht was ihr habt, ihr waren schon viel krassere krücken zu sehen. ist doch nen duftes stadtrad. mut zur hässlichkeit, auch für titan!


----------



## null-2wo (4. Februar 2016)

recht hat er. echt nobel für ne so hässliche fuhre, echt hässlich für so'n nobelhobel. ist aber immer n guter diebstahlschutz


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Februar 2016)

der Rahmen wirkt halt sehr potent. man möchte es einfach hübsch machen. ratbike ist nicht, weil der Rahmen nicht rosten wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (4. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Mitleidsbekundungen die echt angebracht sind..., was kann man besser machen, oder sollte ich den Rahmen aufgeben und gleich ein 28/29 holen?
Sorry ist eine Galerie, das Bike meiner Frau für den täglichen Arbeitsweg wenn die Sonne scheint....


----------



## null-2wo (5. Februar 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> was kann man besser machen?


wie sagt der cowboy? - "Lass' so." bei deiner Strecke muss es vor allem funktionieren, Optik ist zweitrangig.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Februar 2016)

Optik ist immer zweitrangig. ich fände allerdings mehr Farbe, eine schöner verlegte bremsleitung und einen passenderen Vorbau ganz nett. das Rad deiner Frau gefällt mir gut.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Mitleidsbekundungen die echt angebracht sind..., was kann man besser machen, oder sollte ich den Rahmen aufgeben und gleich ein 28/29 holen?
> Sorry ist eine Galerie, das Bike meiner Frau für den täglichen Arbeitsweg wenn die Sonne scheint....


Solltest du. Ich hol dann den alten ab, damit du nicht extra zum Wertstoffhof musst.


----------



## Specialk (6. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Solltest du. Ich hol dann den alten ab, damit du nicht extra zum Wertstoffhof musst.



Kannst dann gleich was in Stahl 28/29er mitbringen.

@kreisbremser 
wie meinst Du das mit der Farbe? (Rahmen, Anbauteile....?)
Vorbau - da bin ich auf der Suche 20° 90mm in schwarz.



null-2wo schrieb:


> wie sagt der cowboy? - "Lass' so." bei deiner Strecke muss es vor allem funktionieren, Optik ist zweitrangig.



Aber der Anblick schmerzt jedes mal.


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Vorbau - da bin ich auf der Suche 20° 90mm in schwarz.


Vielleicht findest du noch nen alten  syntace superforce. Ich hab einen mit genau den Maßen, der aber momentan leider nicht zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## rasumichin (6. Februar 2016)

Mein neues Speedbike/Hybridbike/Trekkingbike, wie auch immer man sagen will
Stevens 7x lite disc


----------



## TinoKlaus (6. Februar 2016)

Orange/Gelb mit Schwarz ist ne geile Farb-Kombi. Isses mehr Gelb oder mehr Orange?


----------



## rasumichin (6. Februar 2016)

Wuerde sagen mehr orange, aber wohl irgendwo dazwischen, vielleicht ist es wie im Tierreich und die Farbkombi schreckt potentielle Angreifer (Fahrraddiebe oder Leute die mich ueberholen wollen) ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensVER (6. Februar 2016)

Mein Neuzugang für den Weg zur Arbeit und kleinere Touren. Der Aufbau sollte eigentlich die faule Ausrede mit "....heut kann ich nich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, bekomm ich ja nen Nassen A..ch .." aus meinem Kopf vertreiben. Machte aber ziemlichen Spaß beim Zusammenstellen- und Basteln und im Moment bin ich mit dem Ding lieber als mit dem Bike fürs Grobe (das mit ohne Schutzblechen) unterwegs.


----------



## Rommos (6. Februar 2016)

Hab bei meinem Lieblingsradlshop vor Ort eine "Schaufensterpuppe"*** für kleines Geld bekommen.

Mit LRS (Westwood Felgen, Shimano NaDy und SRAM T3-3Gang) und Schwalbereifen aufgerüstet, dazu Lichtanlage, Klingel und vordere Bremse -> Familiengeschenk zum Hochzeitstag für die Schwägerin 










Gruß
Roman

*** Aussage des Ladenbesitzers , war von Brooks so gekommen. Griffe und Sattel von Brooks blieben dran, Kosten für mich Bruchteil dieser beiden Goodies. Alledings kein Brems, hinten Freilauf - nicht verkehrstüchtig


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2016)

schön fotografiert. schmeiß den blechmüll und die Werbung weg.


----------



## Aragamii (6. Februar 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Das MTB für den täglichen Arbeitsweg umgebaut.


könntest Du bitte ein größeres Foto von den hinteren Dropouts einstellen? Würde mich interessieren wie es beim Kocmo gemacht ist. Danke!


----------



## Specialk (7. Februar 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> könntest Du bitte ein größeres Foto von den hinteren Dropouts einstellen? Würde mich interessieren wie es beim Kocmo gemacht ist. Danke!



entschuldige die Unschärfe......die hatte ich noch im Archiv


----------



## Bener (7. Februar 2016)

Unschärfe hab ich auch noch so einiges im Archiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (7. Februar 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Unschärfe hab ich auch noch so einiges im Archiv...


@Bener meintest Du das mit Unschärfe?


----------



## Bener (7. Februar 2016)

Nee...

*Das* ist das besonders Scharfe!!


----------



## Radsatz (7. Februar 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Nee...
> 
> 
> 
> Spams du wieder rum


----------



## kuwahara (7. Februar 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Soo...hab noch ein paar Teile getauscht und die erste Runde im neuen Jahr gedreht:
> Sattelstütze ohne setback (procraft Superlight II). Kürzerer Vorbau, 90 mm (Specialized). Kurbel mit größerer Übersetzung 46/36/26 (Stronglight Impact) 172.5 mm. Breitere Pedale (Saint). Viel mehr werd ich erstmal nicht ändern, ein zweiter Satz Reifen mit etwas Profil kommt noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 456376
> Auf dem Rückweg auf glitschigem Belag noch publikumswirksam auf die Seite gelegt, weil mir das Vorderrad weggeschmiert ist. Das wäre aIo auch schonmal erledigt. Fahrer und Rad unversehrt.



Was sind das für Pedale da dran?


----------



## pefro (7. Februar 2016)

JensVER schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang



Schöner Aufbau! Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen und für eine Gabel? Kannst Du was zur maximalen Reifenbreite sagen?


----------



## JensVER (7. Februar 2016)

Danke, der Rahmen ist ein Cube Sl Road und die Gabel habe ich gebraucht als Aprebic Evo gekauft ist aus Alu und recht leicht. Reifen Freiheit bei der Gabel so 47er Reifen und beim Rahmen würde ich so 42er Reifen schätze. Ist eher schmal. Ich fahr 32er drauf und bin recht zufrieden beim Einsatz auf Strasse/ Radweg.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2016)

wie groß bist du + schritthöhe und welche rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## JensVER (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 177cm groß und hab 81,5 cm Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist Größe 56, hat ein stärker abfallendes Oberrohr sodass das Sitzrohr 52cm misst. Oberrohr ist 560mm lang und dadurch das das Steuerrohr 160mm hat kommt das alles meinem Rücken sehr entgegen. Sitzhaltung empfinde ich als sehr moderat und nicht zu gestreckt.
Ist eigentlich seitens Cube als Speedbike mit geradem Lenker gedacht, ich wollte mal testen wie es als Aubau mit diesem Lenkerund 80/90 er Vorbau harmoniert da ich längere Oberrohre favorisiere.


----------



## maxelsha (9. Februar 2016)

Mein Albuch Kotter
Dieses Stand 20 Jahre im Keller und hat max 100 km auf dem Buckel
war eine Alivio verbaut, diese Habe ich ersetzt mit einer LX







Axel


----------



## maxelsha (9. Februar 2016)

Mein Albuch Kotter
Dieses stand 20 Jahre im Keller, und hat max 100 km auf dem Buckel
die Alivio was verbaut war habe ich ersetzt mit einer LX




Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (9. Februar 2016)

stells wieder in den Keller das Omma Rad


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> stells wieder in den Keller das Omma Rad


Vielleicht solltest du mit deinen unflätigen Kommentaren gleich mitkommen...


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (9. Februar 2016)

Der wind der wind... ich brauch ne Schaltung geschwind! Warum etwas neues kaufen wenn das alte liegt so nah. Also sram x.9 Trigger am dropbar montiert mittels umwerferschelle ich musste weder feilen noch bohren einfach genial!


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (9. Februar 2016)

Achja und ehe ichs vergesse ein 29" ist auch noch in Planung für den täglichen weg in die Arbeit (wenn die welt mal untergeht und der crosser nicht reicht bzw wieder Schnee liegt) und vielleicht das ein oder andre mal zum Geländereiseradln... hier mal eine kleine preview:

Laufräder sind noch iwelche vom hardtail in 26" genau wie vorbau und lenker


----------



## Aragamii (10. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mit deinen unflätigen Kommentaren gleich mitkommen...


zu viel Toleranztee getrunken und nun als selbsternannter Moralapostel unterwegs?


Radsatz schrieb:


> stells wieder in den Keller das Omma Rad


was wahr ist wahr.
P.S. Auch (negative) Kritik darf im Forum stattfinden.


----------



## randinneur (10. Februar 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> was wahr ist wahr.
> P.S. Auch (negative) Kritik darf im Forum stattfinden.



Vollkommen richtig. Aber abwertende Dreiwortsätze sind nichts weiter als stumpfes Getrolle und hat mit Kritik nichts zu tun. Das finde ich eher traurig.


----------



## Aragamii (10. Februar 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig. Aber abwertende Dreiwortsätze sind nichts weiter als stumpfes Getrolle und hat mit Kritik nichts zu tun. Das finde ich eher traurig.


komisch, wenn @Radsatz, ebenfalls "in drei Worten", geschrieben hätte "tolles Radl" oder so, hätte man sich daran vermutlich nicht gestört. Aber andersrum schon. Warum eigentlich?


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Februar 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> komisch, wenn @Radsatz, ebenfalls "in drei Worten", geschrieben hätte "tolles Radl" oder so, hätte man sich daran vermutlich nicht gestört. Aber andersrum schon. Warum eigentlich?


was für eine frage... weil postive aussagen selten fragen aufwerfen. negative hingegen schon. eine hingerotzte negative aussage ist einfach etwas vollkommen anderes, als ein nettes kompliment.
was sollen eigentlich die doofen kindergarten-diskussionen?
jeder hier darf das rad einstellen, was ihm oder ihr behagt.

EDIT: konstruktive kritik wäre ein guter anfang, oder die frage was man an dem rad tun will... dass es keine highligt ist sieht jeder auch so.


----------



## Aragamii (10. Februar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ...
> was sollen eigentlich die doofen kindergarten-diskussionen?
> ...


warum beteiligst Du Dich dann daran? )))


kreisbremser schrieb:


> ...
> jeder hier darf das rad einstellen, was ihm oder ihr behagt...


ja, und jeder darf hier kommentieren wie ihm behagt. Der Post von @Radsatz war weder "unflätig" noch "hingerotzt", sondern durchwegs höflich und vollkommen angemessen. Kein Grund auszuflippen wenn nicht alle das selbe Harmoniebedürfnis haben als man es gerne hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (10. Februar 2016)

All so mir und meiner Tochter gefällt das Albuch ganz gut
Meine Tochter ist 12 und diese fährt mit dem Oma Rad am liebsten
Und da ich auch nicht mehr der aller jüngste bin Passt so ein Oma Teil eigentlich ganz gut zu mir
Axel


----------



## Radsatz (10. Februar 2016)

Es ist mit sicherheit kein Kotter Manufaktur Rahmen auch Kotter muss heutzutage wirtschaftlich handeln da werden jenseits des 38igsten Breitengrades ganze Container Ladungen an Rahmen oder komplette Räder gekauft und mit den entsprchenden Aufklebern versehen


----------



## Radsatz (10. Februar 2016)

maxelsha schrieb:


> All so mir und meiner Tochter gefällt das Albuch ganz gut
> Meine Tochter ist 12 und diese fährt mit dem Oma Rad am liebsten
> Und da ich auch nicht mehr der aller jüngste bin Passt so ein Oma Teil eigentlich ganz gut zu mir
> 
> ...



oK das ist ein Argument läuft also unter Gebrauchsrad  dann ruder ich zurück


----------



## maxelsha (10. Februar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Es ist mit sicherheit kein Kotter Manufaktur Rahmen auch Kotter muss heutzutage wirtschaftlich handeln da werden jenseits des 38igsten Breitengrades ganze Container Ladungen an Rahmen oder komplette Räder gekauft und mit den entsprchenden Aufklebern versehen


Kotter baut seit 2001 keine Fahrräder mehr
Axel


----------



## Deleted 73169 (10. Februar 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> oK das ist ein Argument läuft also unter Gebrauchsrad  dann ruder ich zurück



Wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, ist das Rad Bestandteil eines Schiffes. Ich glaub nicht, dass das dort wesentlich "gebraucht" wird. Ist ja auch noch ganz sauber und an den Reifen stehen noch die Nippel ab. Aber vielleicht handelt es sich ja um ein Tretboot, dann würde Deine Vermutung "Gebrauchsrad" doch wieder stimmen. Hmm ... ein Rätsel dieses Rad, das Stoff für weitere Diskussionen bietet ...
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall immer, wenn ich den Namen Kotter lese - erinnert mich an Thurau und meine Radlkindheit.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2016)

u40__ schrieb:


> Wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, ist das Rad Bestandteil eines Schiffes. Ich glaub nicht, dass das dort wesentlich "gebraucht" wird. Ist ja auch noch ganz sauber und an den Reifen stehen noch die Nippel ab.


Wie man direkt über dem Bild lesen kann, stand das Rad 20 Jahre unbenutzt im Keller und wurde kaum gefahren. Auch wenn ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann, in wie weit ein frisch geputztes Fahrrad mit neuen Reifen ein Rätsel darstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 73169 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich schenk Dir einen Sack voll Zwinkersmileys dazu


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2016)

u40__ schrieb:


> Ich schenk Dir einen Sack voll Zwinkersmileys dazu


Behalt und setze sie mit bedacht ein ￼


----------



## Deleted 73169 (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## brigdompteur (11. Februar 2016)

MaSkEd_RiDeR schrieb:


> Der wind der wind... ich brauch ne Schaltung geschwind! Warum etwas neues kaufen wenn das alte liegt so nah. Also sram x.9 Trigger am dropbar montiert mittels umwerferschelle ich musste weder feilen noch bohren einfach genial!


Habe ich an meiner Wintermöhre auch so gemacht und bin vom schaltkomfort echt zufrieden da ich sowieso in der Oberlenkerposition fahre.


----------



## Tofi02 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Trend ja immer mehr zum Viertrad geht und mir neben meinen MTB's und dem Rennrad noch ein Alltagsrad mit Gepäckträger fehlte, habe ich mir mein erstes MTB von 1992, welches die letzten 10 Jahre nur ungenutzt in der Garage stand, vorgenommen. Da der Rahmen grundsätzlich etwas klein für mich ist ( RH 20", ich bin 1,90m / 90 SL ), musste ich etwas mit Vorbau und Lenker spielen. Das sieht jetzt zwar etwas "Geweihmäßig" aus, aber für mich tut's. Die ersten Probefahrten gingen gut, habe mich wohl damals aus Unerfahrenheit zu dem kleinen Rahmen überreden lassen. Heute haben meine MTB alle 22".

Bremsen und Schaltung sind Original ( Shimano LX / DX Mix ) geblieben, nur neue Kool stop Beläge. Ergänzt habe ich 

- Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 50-559
- Schutzbleche SKS Bluemel 60mm
- Lenker Ergotec XL
- Ständer Hebie 611 ( noch nicht auf dem Bild )
- Griffe SQlab ( noch nicht auf dem Bild )
- Gepäckträger ( abmontiert vom MTB meines Sohnes, weil uncool   )

Baustufe 1 ist damit fertig, Baustufe 2 ist bei Gelegenheit ein neues Vorderrad mit Nady und dann kpl. Lichtausstattung, bis dahin fahre ich mit Batterielicht.

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Aragamii (12. Februar 2016)

das Trelock-Schloss ist auch gut, hatte ich auch mal so eines. So gute Schlösser macht Trelock leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Tofi02 (12. Februar 2016)

Hi,



Aragamii schrieb:


> das Trelock-Schloss ist auch gut, hatte ich auch mal so eines. So gute Schlösser macht Trelock leider nicht mehr.



ist im übrigen auch Original von '92....


----------



## blackredrabbit (12. Februar 2016)

Alles auf Anfang

Mir wurde meine Rad geklaut...

...

Soweit die erste Reaktion. Es war zwar "nur" die Winterstadtgurke, dennoch - 

Viele Flüche später wieder zu Hause (ich hasse die Bahn!) kam ich dann zur Ruhe und fing an zu planen. Als eingefleischter Rad-Messi  liegt und steht natürlich genug rum, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern. Aber wie das eben im Winter so ist, alle Alternativen waren (teil)zerlegt zur Auffrischungskur... aber Moment, es gibt ja noch das Gästegestell: klapprig, zu groß, ein Schutzblech kaputt. Verdammt. Nun gut, was solls, es muss was fahrbares her zur Überbrückung. Eine Zeit später war es nicht mehr ganz so klapprig, Schutzblech hat sich gefunden, frisch abgeschmiert, rollt.
Gut, dann kann es ja losgehen mit der richtigen Planung...

Ich hatte ein 26"-Crosser-Projekt angefangen, das war schon auf einem guten Weg, Zugverlegung und Einstellung standen noch aus. Nach einigem überlegen und hadern (das ist doch schon fast fertig...) habe ich beschlossen: ich reiß es wieder auseinander. Der Plan: Alltagsrad, wetterfest, Gepäckträger, Singlespeed. Der DMR-Spanner (SimpleTensionSeeker) ist leider mit der Gurke dahingeschieden. Mit dem war ich zufrieden, sollte es also wieder werden - war aber nicht auf die Schnelle verfügbar (aber schnell sollte es gehen). Deshalb hab ich mir den Gusset Bachelor geholt, angeschraubt und - Mist! Rolle läuft zu weit innen, Kette lässt sich nicht nach oben spannen (find ich schöner und sinnvoller).
Also etwas rumgebastelt mit Spacern aber so richtig zufriedenstellend wurde das ganze nicht  
Nun denn, Bastelzeit! In der Kramkiste habe ich dann eine alte Kurbel mit festem Kettenblatt gefunden. Das Pedalgewinde war hinüber, ich hatte also keine Bedenken die Säge anzusetzen. 
Als der Boden dann bedeckt war vom schönen Glitter der große Moment der Wahrheit - es passt  Juhuu, danke Messikiste 



Damit aber genug Text, ist schließlich eine Galerie. Meine neue Nicht-wirklich-Gurke auf der ersten Ausfahrt 
















Und der Prototyp mit der Rolle vom Gusset 








Wird jetzt erstmal paar Tage so gefahren und wenn ich es für gut befinde bekommt es noch feste Beleuchtung.


----------



## talybont (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## SirQuickly (13. Februar 2016)

Die Rad-statt-Auto Fahrten werden mehr und mehr...
Langsam wirds ein Allwetter/AllzweckRadl.
Einzig der alte Gepäckträger macht mir noch ab und an Probleme. Da muss ich noch nachbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackredrabbit (13. Februar 2016)

Heute die erste "längere" Tour bei wundervollem Wetter... An der Sattel- und Lenkerposition muss ich noch etwas feilen, aber sonst bin ich bisher durchaus zufrieden. Nächste Woche dann der Härtetest im Stadtverkehr


----------



## peterbe (13. Februar 2016)

Fargo im Straßengewand. Für Stadtfahrten, Wochenendausflüge, Gepäckurlaube und so


----------



## ONE78 (13. Februar 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Fargo im Straßengewand. Für Stadtfahrten, Wochenendausflüge, Gepäckurlaube und so


welche reifen hast du da drauf? einfach mit 10 oder 11 hinten?


----------



## peterbe (13. Februar 2016)

Die Reifen sind Marathon Supreme. Laufen auf Asphalt wie Radiergummis. Und die Schaltung ist eine 1x11 SRam Force. War eine leidvolle Geschichte: bin auf dem Rad jahrelang X0 9-fach gefahren, mit dem neuen Lenker habe ich dann eine Force-Gruppe samt Bremsen gekauft mit 11-42 X01 Zahnkranz und Schaltwerk auf XD-DT-Freilauf. Passte nicht von der Schaltsynchronisierung. Also ein Force-Schaltwerk gekauft, schaltete scheisse mit der 11-42er Kassette. Also eine Force-Kassette gekauft, passte nicht auf den XD-Freilauf, also auch da noch mal nachgerüstet. Blödes gebastele. Aber als alles passte, passte es super! Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich perspektivisch für den Lenker gemacht bin, oder einfach zu groß (199cm): ich nutze fast ausschließlich die Obergriffposition. Lediglich als ich dicke Reifen drauf hatte, habe ich im Gelände öfter die Unterposition genutzt. Ich baue das Rad demnächst wieder zum Monstercrosser mit 3.0er Reifen vorne um, mal sehen, ob es dann wieder passt.


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (13. Februar 2016)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Habe ich an meiner Wintermöhre auch so gemacht und bin vom schaltkomfort echt zufrieden da ich sowieso in der Oberlenkerposition fahre.


 Ich fahr schon meistens auf den bremsgriffen aber selbst da stört mich der griff zum schalthebel nicht wirklich... Als alter singlespeedler wird der gang sowieso nicht geschalten sondern viel mehr für die fahrt eingestellt xD


----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2016)

3.0 vorne und slaughter hinten ist am fargo meine derzeitige lieblingsreifenkombination. Der woodchipper dämpft prima in den drops aber das hilft Dir natürlich nicht, wenn Du dann zu viel überhöhung hast.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## obscura (16. Februar 2016)

Mein gerade komplett umgebautes Creme Tempo Doppio. Mit der Alfine 8 ist es jetzt wunderbar leise und der Tubus Fly Evo kommt nur bei Bedarf ran.

upd.: Vorbau ist jetzt schlanker, dafür die Reifen fetter (sehr frickelig mit dem vorderen Schutzblech)


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Februar 2016)

schönes Rad. den Vorbau find ich allerdings etwas zu dick.
welche Schutzbleche fährst du?


----------



## obscura (17. Februar 2016)

Danke! Wegen des recht kurzen Oberohrs brauchte ich einen 130er Vorbau, der könnte schmaler sein, da hast Du recht.
Die Schutzbleche sind die Curana C-Lite. War etwas tricky, die hinten zu befestigen ohne das sie scheppern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (19. Februar 2016)

momentan im Auf- bzw. Umbau


----------



## elster (19. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder ein R-Projekt mit neuem Rahmen, einigen neuen, vielen alten Teilen und einem Erbstück:


----------



## Hellspawn (19. Februar 2016)

Sieht interessant aus. Erzähl doch mal was zu den verbauten Teilen.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2016)

GERxBlindxDeath schrieb:


> momentan im Auf- bzw. Umbau


oder im verkauf?


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (19. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> oder im verkauf?



beides.
Wenn jemand einen für mich angemessenen Preis da lassen will...
Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## elster (19. Februar 2016)

Ja, zum R-Aufbau:
ist'ne Alfine 8 (mit 20.000Km), dazu eine 43/20 Übersetzung, ein T14- Zahnriemen-Prototyp von der Firma Haberstock, Rahmen ist ein Focus Planet von Derby Cycle, Avid BB7, die Alfine Kurbel mit einem 130/110mm Lochkreisadapter in Form eines BMX-Kettenlattes von Origin8 aus USA unddd ... es fährt sich, wie sich ein Zahnriemenantrieb eben fährt, ... einfach geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (19. Februar 2016)

Bei mir gab es auch noch ein Update. Da ich fand, das das Rad auch eine Suntour XC Stütze in silbern verdient hätte, mußte auch der Vorbau silbern werden.















Wiegt momentan übrigens 11,4 kg


----------



## Deleted 289649 (20. Februar 2016)

willkommen im Proto 29er Forum


----------



## Spezi66 (20. Februar 2016)

Die 29er sind ja keine Erfindung der Neuzeit https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/29er_(bicycle)


----------



## randinneur (23. Februar 2016)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch noch ein Update. Da ich fand, das das Rad auch eine Suntour XC Stütze in silbern verdient hätte, mußte auch der Vorbau silbern werden.



sehr schön. Kannst Du was zu dem Blackburn Gepäckträger sagen? Wie macht der sich mit Packtaschen?


----------



## Spezi66 (23. Februar 2016)

Das ist kein Blackburn , sondern von der Firma Leichtsinn (gibt es seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr), soviel ich weiss aus Titan mit ca 560 Gramm.
Befestigt wird der an den Cantisockeln, unten ganz normal geschraubt, bzw an den Schnellspannern. Dann sinkt die Zuladung allerdings auf 10kg, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. Entwickelt wurde der für vollgefederte MTB und Tourenräder Ende der 90er.
Einen richtigen Härtetest habe ich mit dem noch nicht gemacht, allerdings kann man anhand der Bilder schon sehen, das der Schwerpunkt ziemlich weit hinter der Achse liegt, könnte sich mit entsprechendem Gewicht also schön aufschaukeln. Dafür bleibt dann natürlich mehr Platz für die Fersen.


----------



## randinneur (23. Februar 2016)

Ahh. ok, danke für die Info! Schönes Teil.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2016)

ich hoffe ihr hattet auch so tolles wetter. 



Bioracer by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (3. März 2016)

Hier mal ein weiteres update umgebaut auf "the worlds famous pizza rack" (Jetz ist es endlich lieferbar bei speci)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  kommende tage mal testen und dann wird wahrscheinlich der heckträger verschwinden sobald meine lowrider mounts von tubus kommen damit das ganze noch etwas stabiler wird


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2016)

Nicht verkehrt.
Ganz gerade ging nicht?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (4. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Nicht verkehrt.
> Ganz gerade ging nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


 
Ganz gerade ginge schon, aber ich hab einstweilen  noch nicht die richtigen schellen für die gabel meine alte brodie gabel hat leider keine lowrider Mounts, mit den blechschellen ist das ganze nicht zu 100% sauber darum habe ich die tubus schellen (schellen nicht die schlauchbinder) bestellt wenn die da sind wird nochmal gebastelt! Allerdings wird das mit den vbrakes wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so einfach das rack ist jetz schon so weit nach vorne geschoben wie möglich und da es ja eigentlich für den awol gebaut ist und der nur Scheibenbremsen hat ist der platz eher knapp, dasss rack sollte dann am lowrider punkt noch etwas zur gabel rücken mal sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (4. März 2016)

Was ist denn das für ne Kurbel? Super fesch!


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (4. März 2016)

Plattenwegcross schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne Kurbel? Super fesch!


 
Ist eine alte TNT Kurbel hat ein freund von mir von einem Fahrrad gerettet der Besitzer hat sich bei ihm im shop ein neues gekauft und das alte gleich dort gelassen unglaublich manche leute, keinen sihn für wahre werte xD

Die spanner sind übrigens auch alte tnt


----------



## Freeman777 (4. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich mein Retro Reiserad leider doch wegen nicht passenden Rahmen verkaufen musste, habe ich nun ein weiteres Projekt fertig gestellt. Das Rad wird für den Weg zur Arbeit, zum Schwimmbad, in die Stadt oder auch mal für längere Touren verwendet.

Grundstock für das Rad ist ein 55cm MTB Rahmen aus Aluminium. Die marke ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Die defekte Federgabel, welche beim kauf noch verbaut war, wurde gegen eine Kinesis Maxlite getauscht. in diesem Zuge ist auch der Steuersatz erneuert worden. Günstig erweben konnte ich einen ungefahrenen LRS mit Shmano Alfine 11 Getriebe und Alfine Nabendynamo. Die Übersetzung von 39/19 Zähnen lässt noch etwas luft, um die Nabe nicht zu überlasten. Das Rad rollt auf 26x1.75 Marathon Surpreme Faltreifen, welche super abrollen und gerade mal 440g wiegen.

Im Dunkeln wird mir der Weg von einem Busch und Müller IQ Cyo ausgeleuchtet. Für gute Sichtbarkeit von hinten sorgt ein B&M Toplite flat plus. Das Kabel vom Nabendynamo zum Scheinwerfer ließ sich mit etwas Geschick durch das Gabelrohr führen.
Meine Packtasche hängen sicher an einem Topeak Explorer. Gebremst wird das Rad von Shimano Scheibenbremsen aus der Deore Gruppe - zugegeben, nicht die besten Bremsen, braucht man aber im normalen Verkehr nicht, fahre damit ja keine Trails.

Ein Selbstgebauter Adapter aus dem Restrohr des Gabelschaftes bringt das vordere Schutzblech nah genug an den Reifen und sorgt auch noch für Platz für eine Rückfallebene, wenn die Beleuchtung ausfallen sollte. Dort habe ich eine Halterung für eine batteriebetriebene LED Lampe montieren können. Gegen eingeschlafene Hände sind Ergonomische Griffe montiert. Der SQLab 661 sorgt dafür, dass ich weite Strecken fahren kann, ohne das der Hintern weh tut. Naja, was gibt es noch zu sagen? Bilder Sprechen mehr als 1000 Worte.

danke fürs lesen!

Ergänzend möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass das Rad 15,5Kg auf die Waage bringt. Ich denke, für ein Rad dieser Klasse, mit Alfine 11, welche ja nicht leicht ist, ist das Gewicht vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. März 2016)

wie hochen waren die investitionskosten? müssen die vielen kabelbinder am oberrohr sein?
für meinen geschmack ist das eins ehr biederes altherrenrad geworden. erinnert mich an meinen zweiten fahrradaufbauversuch.


----------



## Freeman777 (4. März 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie hochen waren die investitionskosten?



Über Preise spricht man nicht  hätte ich auf die Alfine verzichtet, wären es ca 500 Euro geworden. Einige Teile Hatte ich noch Zuhause.



kreisbremser schrieb:


> müssen die vielen kabelbinder am oberrohr sein?



Leider ja weil ich dort auch das Kabel für die Rückleuchte verlegt habe. ist am Unterrohr mit Kabelbinder nicht möglich, da es nach unten konisch zuläuft. Mich stört es aber nicht.



kreisbremser schrieb:


> für meinen geschmack ist das eins ehr biederes altherrenrad geworden.



Darf ich fragen wieso? Was macht für dich denn ein "Altherrenrad" aus?

Grüße!


----------



## pefro (4. März 2016)

Was mich an den Aufbauten mit den 08/15 Alu MTB Rahmen immer stört, sind die fehlenden passenden Starrgabeln.  Der Alurahmen ansich hat eh schon bescheidene Proportionen, aber zusammen mit der Kinesis Gabel und der Adapterlösung fürs Schutzblech wirkt das alles sehr unschön, wie ich finde.


----------



## CarvinAri (4. März 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> für meinen geschmack ist das eins ehr biederes altherrenrad geworden. erinnert mich an meinen zweiten fahrradaufbauversuch.



Eindeutig Altherrenrad, weil kein Chris King Steuersatz und Enve Vorbau. 


Im ernst, es ist ein Super sorglosrad für alltägliche Fahrten.

Der Rahmen ist ja für Federgabeln ausgelegt, daher muss die Starrgabel das kompensieren indem die entsprechend hoch baut. 
Ich finde die fügt sich sehr gut, ohne Cantisockel wäre die perfekt.

Wurde das Kabel vom Dynamo durch die Gabel geführt? Ansonsten wäre eine Kabelführung durch den Rahmen noch das I tüpfelchen. Oder es an der Bremsleitung entlang führen...aber das kommt noch von alleine, spätesten wenn du wieder lust am basteln bekommst.


----------



## rowdy (4. März 2016)

ist täglich im einsatz...hat sicher schon mehrere 10tkm runter.


----------



## Stacked (4. März 2016)

Frisch eingetroffen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2016)

rowdy schrieb:


> ist täglich im einsatz...hat sicher schon mehrere 10tkm runter.Anhang anzeigen 469381



Möchtest du verraten was das vorne für ein Gepäckträger ist?


----------



## Freeman777 (4. März 2016)

CarvinAri schrieb:


> Wurde das Kabel vom Dynamo durch die Gabel geführt? Ansonsten wäre eine Kabelführung durch den Rahmen noch das I tüpfelchen. Oder es an der Bremsleitung entlang führen...



Jap, das Kabel geht durch den rechten Holm. Wie ich das Kabel nach hinten durch den Rahme führen soll, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit, das Kabel irgendwo einzuführen oder auch wieder rauszuführen. Die Idee mit der Bremsleitung finde ich gut. So einfach, dass ich nicht drauf gekommen bin 



CarvinAri schrieb:


> ohne Cantisockel wäre die perfekt.



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht! Leider gab es die Gabel ohne Kantisockel gleichzeitig auch nur ohne Löwriderösen. Ich möchte mir die Option offen halten, evt. mal einen Lowrider zu montieren. Und es sollte eine Kinesis sein...


----------



## rowdy (4. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Möchtest du verraten was das vorne für ein Gepäckträger ist?


ist ein RFR Frontträger...billig aber brauchbar...ist in erster Linie dazu da, eine Lenkertasche mit Übergewicht, in Position zu halten.


----------



## randinneur (4. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Möchtest du verraten was das vorne für ein Gepäckträger ist?



Ist die CUBE Hausmarke. Hab ich mir auch vor ein paar Wochen geschossen. Gut verarbeitet, leicht und bis 9kg belastbar. Wenn er hält: klarer Tipp!


----------



## rowdy (4. März 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ist die CUBE Hausmarke. Hab ich mir auch vor ein paar Wochen geschossen. Gut verarbeitet, leicht und bis 9kg belastbar. Wenn er hält: klarer Tipp!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 469424


das wusste ich gar nicht...das Ding ist aber echt ok...


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2016)

Das canyon kollidiert mit meinen erlernten sehgewohnheiten. In sich aber stimmig.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 73169 (5. März 2016)

Das würde auch mit meinen erarbeiteten Rückenbeschwerden kollidieren, aber interessant.


----------



## xavermaniac (5. März 2016)

rowdy schrieb:


> ist täglich im einsatz...hat sicher schon mehrere 10tkm runter.Anhang anzeigen 469381


Ein Rad an sich selbst anschließen - wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## rowdy (5. März 2016)

xavermaniac schrieb:


> Ein Rad an sich selbst anschließen - wer macht denn sowas?


Ich...wenn ich nur ein paar Minuten weg bin...


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

@rowdy @randinneur danke für die Hinweise. Ich habe leider verdrängt, dass ein canti Träger mit Maguras nicht drin ist. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann einen einfachen Bor Yueh nehmen. Da fehlt dann zwar der hochgezogene Bügel zum verzurren, aber dafür ist er leicht, schlicht und stabil.


----------



## rowdy (5. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @rowdy @randinneur danke für die Hinweise. Ich habe leider verdrängt, dass ein canti Träger mit Maguras nicht drin ist. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann einen einfachen Bor Yueh nehmen. Da fehlt dann zwar der hochgezogene Bügel zum verzurren, aber dafür ist er leicht, schlicht und stabil.


hättest meinen bekommen können...habe mir den pelago bestellt...


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

rowdy schrieb:


> hättest meinen bekommen können...habe mir den pelago bestellt...


 noch habe ich nix bestellt


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. März 2016)

Es gäbe da ja noch die Cube Rahmen..


----------



## rowdy (5. März 2016)

Bei dem RFR ist zumindest bei mir das Problem das bei tiefem Lenker die lange Seite nach oben schnell an den Vorbau stößt und auch die ganzen Kabel unterm Vorbau einklemmt. Der Pelago hat nicht so eine hochstehende Rückwand...ist in meinem Falle geeigneter.


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

rowdy schrieb:


> Bei dem RFR ist zumindest bei mir das Problem das bei tiefem Lenker die lange Seite nach oben schnell an den Vorbau stößt und auch die ganzen Kabel unterm Vorbau einklemmt. Der Pelago hat nicht so eine hochstehende Rückwand...ist in meinem Falle geeigneter.


Reden wir aneinander vorbei? Der RFR passt bei mir nicht.


----------



## rowdy (5. März 2016)

@BigJohn ...Bitte? Hab ich irgendwas gesagt das ich Dir etwas verkaufen möchte? Ich habe einfach nur gesagt das Du meinen bekommen hättest können da ich mir sowieso einen anderen bestellt habe. Einfach nur so...Der weitere Text war für die Allgemeinheit bestimmt...ich denke mal das hier noch einige andere mitlesen und die Welt nicht ausschließlich aus Dir besteht. Warum nur fühlst Du Dich so angesprochen...ist das hier Dein privater Bereich oder was...boa was ist hier los eigentlich...sind alle Lastenradfahrer und Trekkingradfahrer so? ist ja schlimm

und weil ich gerade dabei bin...da war ja noch so einer...

@xavermaniac ...was geht Dich an wie ich mein Fahrrad anschließe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (5. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann einen einfachen Bor Yueh nehmen.



Wo bekommst Du den denn her? Den hatte ich auch mal unter dem Namen RackPac oder so.


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

@rowdy Bleib mal geschmeidig, frérot. Du hast mich zitiert und da ist es nicht ungewöhnlich sich angesprochen zu fühlen. Bislang regst du dich hier als einziger auf, aber die Anderen sind deiner Meinung nach komisch drauf. Also cool bleiben, keiner will dir hier was böses. Du hast ein tolles Rad, aber wenn zwei kleine Fragen genug für so ein Wut-Posting sind, ist ein Forum vielleicht nicht das richtige für dich.

@randinneur ursprünglich hab ich ihn bei ebay entdeckt, aber am günstigsten ist er bei kurbelix für gute 23€.


----------



## rowdy (5. März 2016)

@BigJohn @xavermaniac ...Sorry...


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

Nicht besonders Edel oder hübsch, dafür sehr zuverlässig und ein toller Einkaufswagen. Und stehen lassen kann mans auch ohne gleich graue Haare zu bekommen. Der Laufradsatz ist gerade taufrisch und ein Frontgepäckträger für spontane Einkäufe kommt auch noch.


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (5. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nicht besonders Edel oder hübsch, dafür sehr zuverlässig und ein toller Einkaufswagen. Und stehen lassen kann mans auch ohne gleich graue Haare zu bekommen. Der Laufradsatz ist gerade taufrisch und ein Frontgepäckträger für spontane Einkäufe kommt auch noch.



Tolle Kiste! Fährt sich auch sicher ohne Hänger ganz passabel.


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2016)

Die kurbel verdoppelt den wert des rades :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

Zigeunerritzel schrieb:


> Tolle Kiste! Fährt sich auch sicher ohne Hänger ganz passabel.


Sowohl mit als auch ohne Hänger fährt das Rad mehr als passabel. Eigentlich wollte ich es für den Rahmen und die Bremsen schlachten, aber es hat mich letztlich doch überzeugt. 


a.nienie schrieb:


> Die kurbel verdoppelt den wert des rades :-D


Die Kurbel ist mir so zugelaufen. War eine von diesen Auktionen a la "für den Preis bekomme ich die eh nicht". Habe ca. 80€ hingelegt. Für das ganze Fahrrad im Urzustand auch...


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2016)

brauche einen breiteren lenker...


----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> brauche einen breiteren lenker...


FÜr nen ganzen Kasten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. März 2016)

Etwas frontlastig, einmal den Berg ab und  vorne Bremsen..


----------



## Artos (6. März 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Etwas frontlastig, einmal den Berg ab und  vorne Bremsen..



...deswegen fährt er doch mit der Bahn 

greetz
der art


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (6. März 2016)

für mehr bier empfehle ich sowieso einen kinderanhänger ^^


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. März 2016)

Artos schrieb:


> ...deswegen fährt er doch mit der Bahn
> 
> greetz
> der art


Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, fährt doch mit der Bahn..


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2016)

Es stand zwar nur ein cross duathlon auf dem programm, aber geschätzte 50km warmfahren mit tasche und bierkasten (leergut) war mir dann doch zu zeitintensiv ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... cross duathlon ...



Spinner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zigeunerritzel (13. März 2016)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Radon TLS. Geändert sind bisher nur die Zugverlegung, Pedale und der Vorbau. Der vermeintliche Billigsattel Selle Frechia ist nur kurzer Eingewöhnung sehr bequem und bleibt verbaut. Der Frontscheinwerfer wird noch gegen ein helleres Modell getauscht, wenn es an die ersten Nachtfahrten geht. Die erste große 130km Tour hat das Rad tadellos überstanden. 



Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerer (15. März 2016)

Hm, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier so ganz richtig bin. Aber da ich mein 93' Giant Terrago tatsächlich als Trekkingrad nutze und entsprechend umgerüstet habe (wobei es ja eh immer schon eher ein ATB als ein MTB war) und ich das gute Wetter am Sonntag für ein paar Fotos nach den letzten Umbauten (natürlich verbunden mit einer kleinen Tour) genutzt habe, wage ich mich mal hier rein. Mit so einem verbastelten Rad kann ich mich bei den Youngtimern ja nicht sehen lassen. 










Sprüche zum "Geweih" bekomme ich zu genüge zu hören, kann ich also ab. 

Falls die Details interessant sein sollten:

Ursprünglich war das mal ein 93er Giant Terrago von der Stange. Ich habe es dann lange als MTB eingesetzt und einige Jahre lang sogar eine Federgabel dran gehabt. Die Federgabel war irgendwann hinüber und dann hab ich das Rad über ein paar Jahre hinweg immer mehr zum Trekker umgebaut, angefangen mit der alten Starrgabel. Dann kamen neue Laufräder und damit Dynamolicht und 24 Gänge, V-Brakes und seit letzter Woche sogar ein Gepäckträger. 

Eckdaten:

Rahmen, Vorbau & Gabel: Giant Terrago '93 aus CrMo-Stahl
Sattelstütze: Sakae, Bj. '93
Laufräder: Mavic XM 117; vorne: Deore LX Nabendynamo; hinten: Deore Nabe; Continental Double Fighter II 26x1.9 Semi-Slicks @ 4 bis 4,5 Bar
Kasette: Shimano 8-fach 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32
Schaltwerk: Shimano Alivio
Kurbel: Shimano Alivio 48-38-28
Umwerfer: Shimano Altus A-10
STI Einheit: Shimano Alivio 3x8 V-Brake
Bremsen: Shimano V-Brakes
Scheinwerfer: Busch & Müller Lumotec IQ Cyo T senso plus premium
Rücklicht: Busch & Müller Toplight View brake plus
Sattel: Velo Plush Air-Lastomer
Gepäckträger: Tubus Minimal CL3
Flaschenhalter: Mounty Special Power-Cage


----------



## julz_80 (15. März 2016)

Seltenes Exemplar der Gattung Stahlhirsch. Geweihform und die Zeichnung der Kampfspuren lassen auf einen alten, erfahrenen Bock schließen. So ruhig und entspannt auf der Lichtung sind Sie selten anzutreffen, meistens sind sie in Bewegung und daher schwer zu fotografieren. Glückwunsch.


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2016)

In dem Alter sollte es aber schon mindestens ein 12-Ender sein. Da musst du nochmal ran


----------



## Tinkerer (15. März 2016)

julz_80 schrieb:


> ...meistens sind sie in Bewegung und daher schwer zu fotografieren.



Gut das es Videokameras gibt:






(2:08)



BigJohn schrieb:


> In dem Alter sollte es aber schon mindestens ein 12-Ender sein. Da musst du nochmal ran



Wenn ich den Bügel vom Triathlonaufsatz absäge würde (der eh eigentlich unüblich ist), wären es immerhin schonmal 4 Enden...


----------



## julz_80 (15. März 2016)

Das Bike habe ich nicht erkannt, allerdings Südpark, Wald, FF-Damm und die Konrad-Adenauer. 
Gibt schönere Ecken in RockCity No.1


----------



## Tinkerer (16. März 2016)

Wobei ich nur zu Besuch zur CM in Solingen war. Bin mit dem Zubringer aus Wuppertal rüber gekommen. Mal schauen, ob sich Freitag ein paar Mitfahrer einfinden, wenn unserer Nachbarn wieder in die CM starten. Ist immer ne schöne Tour. 25km Anfahrt, irgendwas um die 15, 20km durch die Stadt cruisen und dann wieder 25km autofrei über die Trassen zurück.


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2016)

Der bor yueh Träger ist sauber verarbeitet und macht einen robusten Eindruck, aber die Eignung für 28 Zoll ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 



 

 

Schutzbleche habe ich zwar nicht geplant, aber breitere Reifen wären schon nett gewesen.


----------



## TinoKlaus (17. März 2016)

So im montierten zustand sieht der Frontträger auch so aus, als wäre er für Gabeln mit weniger Vorlauf.


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2016)

dann müßte das blech zur gabelkrone auch nicht so lang sein.
Sieht aber mit dem engen abstand schon gut aus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2016)

Ich habe den Träger bewusst weiter hinten montiert als möglich. Wenn ich die gesamte Länge des Verbindungsblechs genutzt hätte, wäre die Ladefläche auch komplett waagerecht. Da ich aber zu 95% eine Packrolle oder ne Kompressionssack nutzen werde, dachte ich, dass ein bisschen Sturz beim verzurren nicht schadet.


----------



## hotep (21. März 2016)

hallo mitsammen!

bin neu an bord, von nix keine ahnung... aber zwei atb-umbauten hab ich: wheeler (7800?) totalumbau




centurion accordo gt, nur noch rahmen und gabel original


beste grüße aus tirol!


----------



## tagoon (21. März 2016)

Das zweite hat was.


----------



## hotep (21. März 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Das zweite hat was.


schönen  dank! 
2006 aus der sperrmüll gerettet...


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2016)

Beide ganz gut. Der gabel vorlauf beim zweiten sieht heftig aus...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotep (21. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Beide ganz gut. Der gabel vorlauf beim zweiten sieht heftig aus...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk





a.nienie schrieb:


> Beide ganz gut. Der gabel vorlauf beim zweiten sieht heftig aus...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



wo du recht hast, hast du recht. der vorlauf war wohl so vorgesehen (bj. '86, das erste seiner gattung..).


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2016)

Beim Accordo macht der Rahmen 90 % des Rades aus sehr gut gelungen schreib doch mal was alles verbaut wurde und ein paar Nahaufnahen wären schön
Es lebe der persönliche Umbau


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Beide ganz gut. Der gabel vorlauf beim zweiten sieht heftig aus...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



Na ja ist ja auch ein reines Reiserad, länge läuft eben


----------



## hotep (22. März 2016)

danke für die blumen! 

bisher hab ich mit dem centurion höchstens mitleidige blicke geerntet (sogar noch auf 2.800m seehöhe).
als reiserad war es nicht so überzeugend: zu hohes tretlager, viel zu flexibel, keine gewinde für gepäcksträger in der gabelmitte und oben am rahmen. die gabel ist so weich, dass man die vorderbremse lieber nicht angreift (zumindest nicht bergab).

auf der anderen seite ist es das komfortabelste rad, das ich je gefahren bin. wie ein fully mit 3cm federweg. bergauf fährt es fast wie von selbst. 

mit den nahaufnahmen schaut's schlecht aus, weil ich derzeit am teile sammeln bin für einen neuaufbau:



dafür eine teileliste vom letzten aufbau:
rahmen tange infinity bj. '86 + mattschwarz aus der dose (schande..)
kurbel: xt fc-m 737
schalt/bremsgriffe und bremsen:xt br 739
schaltwerk, umwerfer: xtr m900
innenlager: dura ace 7410
laufräder: vorne mavic 500 rd x mavic ma 40, hinten ultegra x mavic ma 40
reifen: grand bois cypress extra leger 30-622
steuersatz: chris king-bling gripnut
sattelstütze: campagnolo athena   
sattel: brooks team pro bj. vor 1970
vorbau: 3ttt 'francesco moser' 80mm x 25,4

zuletzt war die hintere felge fast durch, die nabe lief rauh und neulich hat der rechte schaltgriff auch noch seinen geist aufgegeben.
deshalb kommt der rahmen jetzt (bald) zum pulvern, und das ganze wird mit einer surly cross-check gabel (steifer, weniger vorlauf) neu aufgebaut. blöderweise kam die gabel ohne gewinde und mit einem komischen innenmass im schaft (22,0). aber wird schon werden.

sobald die kiste wieder läuft, gibt's detailaufnahmen. bis dahin noch mein lieblingsbild:


 schöne grüße aus tirol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2016)

Wie lang ist die Welle vom DA Lager bei der 737 Kurbel


----------



## tagoon (22. März 2016)

Wenn es komfortabel ist und es dir passt, dann mach doch einfach noch nen sorglos Antrieb dran. Ne alte Nabenschaltung oder mein Favorit ein Retro direkt.
Das ist mein "City Rad"


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2016)

Kettenschaltung ist sorglos wenn man sie beherscht


----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2016)

mitleidige Blicke auf 2800hm? ich glaube du hast die blicke fehlinterpretiert. die Männer mit ihren 3000€ Plastikrädern werden gedacht haben, zum Glück sieht meine Frau nicht was mit einem alten Rad geht.


----------



## hotep (22. März 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Welle vom DA Lager bei der 737 Kurbel


103 mm bei 126,5mm hinterbau aufgebogen auf 130mm. geht mit ach und krach, aber es geht.


----------



## hotep (22. März 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Wenn es komfortabel ist und es dir passt, dann mach doch einfach noch nen sorglos Antrieb dran. Ne alte Nabenschaltung oder mein Favorit ein Retro direkt.
> Das ist mein "City Rad"


coole kiste! aber in den alpen leider nur was für schwerstathleten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (22. März 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Kettenschaltung ist sorglos wenn man sie beherscht



Ja, das stimmt. aber im Alltagseinsatz in der Stadt gibt es nichts besseres alls eine Nabenschaltung.



hotep schrieb:


> coole kiste! aber in den alpen leider nur was für schwerstathleten.



Danke. Ja ich weiss, schwere anstiege kommt man damit nicht hoch. Ist für die Stadt aber ganz schön.


----------



## hotep (22. März 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> mitleidige Blicke auf 2800hm? ich glaube du hast die blicke fehlinterpretiert. die Männer mit ihren 3000€ Plastikrädern werden gedacht haben, zum Glück sieht meine Frau nicht was mit einem alten Rad geht.


die männer mit ihren +3000.- plastikkrapfen denken wahrscheinlich, ich fahre auf methamphetamin durch die gegend


----------



## doedsmaskinen (22. März 2016)

hotep schrieb:


> blöderweise kam die gabel ohne gewinde und mit einem komischen innenmass im schaft (22,0). aber wird schon werden.


sehe ich das falsch, oder willst du eine 1 1/8"  gabel in einen 1" rahmen packen?


----------



## doctor worm (22. März 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> sehe ich das falsch, oder willst du eine 1 1/8"  gabel in einen 1" rahmen packen?


Die Cross Check Gabel gibt es auch mit 1" Zoll Schaft.


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. aber im Alltagseinsatz in der Stadt gibt es nichts besseres alls eine Nabenschaltung.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke. Ja ich weiss, schwere anstiege kommt man damit nicht hoch. Ist für die Stadt aber ganz schön.



Klar wenn man eine Kettenschaltung nicht bedienen kann ist so eine Dose sinnvoll da geb ich dir recht


----------



## Zwerg291082 (26. März 2016)

Ich trau mich mit meinem Raleigh auch mal in die Galerie


----------



## randinneur (30. März 2016)

hotep schrieb:


> hallo mitsammen!
> 
> bin neu an bord, von nix keine ahnung... aber zwei atb-umbauten hab ich: wheeler (7800?) totalumbau



Tolle Aufbauten! Schön funktional und "bombproof". Was hat der Accordo Trekker für eine Einbaubreite hinten?


----------



## hotep (30. März 2016)

danke für die blumen!

einbaubreite ist 126,5mm. nimmt aber, flexibel wie er ist, auch klaglos 130mm achsen auf.


----------



## randinneur (30. März 2016)

Dafür, dass Du keine Ahnung hast, hast Du eine Menge Ahnung.


----------



## hotep (30. März 2016)

nochmals dank! 
alte fahrräder sind einfach gute lehrmeister. wenn man sich zeit für sie nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek-Maniac (2. April 2016)

Hat alles rauf gepasst und fuhr sich eigentlich ganz gut. 500 KM ohne Platten 



Reifen hinten Specialized Ground Control und vorne Continental Town & Country


----------



## Daniel110 (5. April 2016)

Immer wieder schaue ich hier rein und freue mich über die vielen tollen Räder!
Eben kam mir die Idee, dass ich meinen Hobel für die Genussrunden hier ja auch mal wieder einstellen könnte.

Gedacht, getan:


----------



## kreisbremser (5. April 2016)

mir gefällt es. das Rücklicht sitzt am Gepäckträger?


----------



## Daniel110 (5. April 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> mir gefällt es. das Rücklicht sitzt am Gepäckträger?



Das Rücklicht sitzt an einem self-made Aluwinkel an der Schraube zwischen Schutzblech (darunter ist ein Flachstahl zur Armierung) und Gepäckträger, ja.


----------



## Radsatz (5. April 2016)

jetzt bist du in allen Freds present


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (7. April 2016)

Habe mir gerade eben ein schickes Merida Redskins neuaufgebaut.. mit coolen Parts.
Hier ein Bild während des Umbaus:





Gerade eben fertig geworden, fährste damit einfach mal zu deinem besten Freund, mit alten Schulkameraden grillen und BVB vs. Liverpool schauen.
Kettest das Fahrrad einfach mal an so einem Fallrohr, damit dir das kein Kevin davon trägt.
Sitzen in der 2. Etage, hörste Reifen quietschen und plötzlich geht ein starker Ruck durchs Haus.
Wollten eh noch zur Tankstelle runtergehen und können gleich mal schauen was passiert ist und ggf. helfen.













Sind da so 2 Südländer in deren Mietwagen aus der 30er Zone über eine Kreuzung geknallt, die Kurve kann man mit 50Km/h noch nehmen, fahre da oft lang.

Mal schauen was von deren Versicherung kommt.


----------



## kreisbremser (8. April 2016)

südländer? man könnte meinen du wärst ein trockenhirn.
ansonsten natürlich schade ums Fahrrad.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2016)

Welch Schande derart unpässliches Verhalten!!
Da schraubt man und bastelt und nachher kommen zwei so daher die fahren  einfach das bike zu schrott


----------



## Spezi66 (8. April 2016)

Ist schon traurig, aber irgendwie passt es auch ganz gut hier rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-neulich-am-radstaender-thread.95669/page-131#post-13717208


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (8. April 2016)

Mein Stevens mit Gepäckträger und in der in die Arbeit radl Konfiguration


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2016)

cool du arbeitest also beim aldi


----------



## rasumichin (8. April 2016)

Ist ein Lidl, manchmal muss ich doch auch einkaufen, arbeite aber woanders


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2016)

das rad (also modell) habe ich gestern in mz vor den "radgebern" gesehen. tolle farbe und auch so - für alu - recht schnittig.


----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2016)

Wenn ich so ein Rad irgendwo stehen lassen müsste, hätte ich keine ruhige Minute. Gut, dass mein Rad ranzig aussieht.


----------



## rasumichin (8. April 2016)

Ja mir machts Spaß und nach Jahren auf stahl bikes mit breiten Reifen bin ich überrascht dass alu mit schmalen Reifen gar nicht so unbequem ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (8. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ein Rad irgendwo stehen lassen müsste, hätte ich keine ruhige Minute. Gut, dass mein Rad ranzig aussieht.


das geht so manchem Mann nicht nur mit dem Drahtesel so.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2016)

So ein gelbes Fahrrad würde hier auch keine Minute stehen..
Kann auch sein daß der Briefträger vorbeikommt.. und es versehentlich verwechselt


----------



## rasumichin (8. April 2016)

Sind doch alles Warnfarben um potentielle Diebe unterbewusst abzuschrecken. Aber ganz ehrlich, das Rad steht in der Wohnung, oder am ueberwachten Parkplatz in der Arbeit, dazwischen ev. mal ein paar minuten abgesperrt waehrend ich einkaufen bin. Die knallige Farbe find ich ganz gut, im Strassenverkehr ist Sichtbarkeit sicher kein Fehler, drum auch die orangenen Packtaschen. 
Preislich denke ich dass hier in Forum einige mit deutlich teureren Stadtraedern unterwegs sind, aber klar, wenns weg ist wuerde ich mich schon aergern.


----------



## randinneur (9. April 2016)

So. Finale Ausbaustufe erreicht. Neue Hufe, neuer Laufradsatz, Lenker und Ledersofa. Ferdich fürn Sommer:


----------



## Radsatz (9. April 2016)

Fahrmaschine DB Overdrive 11,8 Kg von 1991


----------



## exto (10. April 2016)

So'n Troll ist an sich ein sehr schönes und vor allem praktisches Rad. Aber dieses unsägliche, überbordende Metalarrangement dort, wo andere Fahrräder ein Ausfallende haben, ist optisch der "Größte Anzunehmende Unfall".


----------



## rasumichin (10. April 2016)

Optisch ist es nicht so elegant, aber es ist ja auch ein Troll ;-)

ich ueberleg grad was ich mit meinem mach... verkaufen oder anders aufbauen, mal sehen, ev. ein MTB


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (13. April 2016)

Nachdem Unfall XTR Schaltwerk und 600/Ultegra Kurbel dran und den Umwerfer über Bord geschmissen.


----------



## c3pflo (13. April 2016)

Wunderschönes Rad, genau mein Fall!


----------



## tagoon (13. April 2016)

GERxBlindxDeath schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 482962


Schönes Rad. Sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Und noch ein extra Goldstern für den Shark fin. Hatte ich in den 90ern auch an meinem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. April 2016)

GERxBlindxDeath schrieb:


> ...den Umwerfer über Bord geschmissen...



Sehr schönes Rad, aber bleibt die Kette dort, wo sie sein soll, wenn's holprig wird?


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (17. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad, aber bleibt die Kette dort, wo sie sein soll, wenn's holprig wird?



danke danke 
die kette bleibt da wo sie hingehört


----------



## flm (17. April 2016)

Heute, nach Neuaufbau, fertig geworden!


----------



## Deleted 73169 (17. April 2016)

Sehr fein, ist ein Tanami, oder? Gibts die Rahmen einzeln oder war das ein Neuaufbau im Sinne eines Umbaus?


----------



## flm (17. April 2016)

Grüß Dich! Den Rahmen gibt es einzeln und er wurde von mir kpl. aufgebaut.


----------



## pefro (17. April 2016)

@flm 

Hat das Tanami dann trotz Kettenschaltung einen Exzenter?


----------



## flm (17. April 2016)

Ja, Excenter bleibt, kommt mir aber entgegen...


----------



## pefro (17. April 2016)

@flm 

Warum das denn?


----------



## huhue (18. April 2016)

BTT:





Lasten und Cityrad 1X1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (21. April 2016)

Habe mein Lastenrad mal ein Bremsenupgrade gegönnt


----------



## huhue (21. April 2016)

Hier mein anderes Lastenrad:





Bin gerade am Vorbauten Probieren... der wird's wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Specialk (22. April 2016)

Hallo,

nach ein paar Veränderungen finde ich mein Alltagsrad harmonischer.
vorher:




nachher:


----------



## Radsatz (22. April 2016)

Der vordere Kotflügel korrospondiert nicht mit dem Reifenradius


----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2016)

Bialek schrieb:


> Habe mein Lastenrad mal ein Bremsenupgrade gegönnt
> Anhang anzeigen 486177 Anhang anzeigen 486176


Hol dir mal ne rockbros klingel. Die wird dem Gerät wenigstens gerecht


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (22. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hol dir mal ne rockbros klingel. Die wird dem Gerät wenigstens gerecht


Die Klingel ist eher Deko, aber mal schauen die Rockbros sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (22. April 2016)

Bei Klingeln geht IMHO nix über die Billy Klingeln. Sicherlich nicht so edel, aber gerade für Alltagsfahrräder perfekt. Lassen sich in der Ergonomie optimal am Lenker positionieren (der klöppel lässt sich um die glocke drehen).
Ich fahre die Teile an allen Rädern.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. April 2016)

Metamorphose...

bis Juli 2014




ab August 2014




dann im Dezember 2015




und seit April 2016




So bleibts jetzt


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (1. Mai 2016)

so jetzt ist nach den Bremsen auch der vordere Gepäckträger dran gekommen. Jetzt kann der Urlaub endlich kommen


----------



## randinneur (1. Mai 2016)

schick! Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, welche obere Befestigungsstreben du bei dem Nice Rack verwendet hast? Ist genau das, was ich suche. Die mitgelieferten passen nicht so optimal bei meiner Gabel. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. Mai 2016)

huhue schrieb:


> Hier mein anderes Lastenrad:
> der wird's wohl eher nicht.


Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (1. Mai 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> schick! Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, welche obere Befestigungsstreben du bei dem Nice Rack verwendet hast? Ist genau das, was ich suche. Die mitgelieferten passen nicht so optimal bei meiner Gabel. Danke!


bei mir passte er normal an die Gabel mit den mitgelieferten Zubehör, ist aber auch eine Original Surly Gabel. Vielleicht hilft dir ja das Bild


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. Mai 2016)

Mein Raleigh mit neuem LRS


----------



## kante2004 (2. Mai 2016)

Hier mal meins. Ein Specialized Source Comp. Zur Zeit mit Reserve-Laufradsatz


----------



## Platokrates (6. Mai 2016)

Mein Eines für Alles:

Spaßfaktor inkl. Optik erstrangig - Gewicht zweitrangig (da könnte ich auch etwas abnehmen ...)


----------



## tagoon (6. Mai 2016)

Gefällt mit gut dein Surly. 

Hast dir da auch was nettes mit den Tubus Fußverlängerungen einfallen lassen. Ist ja nicht so einfach zwischen der Scheibenbremse und dem Roloff-Schaltkabel durchzukommen.

Was sind das den für Schutzbleche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platokrates (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo tagoon,

das sind "Schutzhölzer",
habe ich nach der Anleitung aus "Phils Blog" selbst zusammengeleimt.

Danke und Gruß

P.S. mehr, auch Technik, in der Galerie ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/80493


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

den überstand des vorderen schutzbleches nach vorne hätte ich nur halb so lang gemacht und dafür hinten weiter am rad hinunter gezogen.


----------



## Platokrates (6. Mai 2016)

Muß ich mal im Auge behalten ...
Kürzen geht ja (vorne) aber verlängern(hinten)?
Vor allem brauchts dann hinten doch irgendwann eine Strebe, und das würde mir definitiv nicht gefallen.

Merci und Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

ich spreche nur vom vorderen blech.


----------



## Platokrates (6. Mai 2016)

Achso ... 

Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Mal sehen ob ich mich deswegen nochmal als Holzwurm betätige.
Im Moment ist die Luft raus, ich will fahren ...


----------



## kuwahara (7. Mai 2016)

kann mir einer sagen ob es ein Argument gibt beim lowrider zwingen die Einbaurichtung einzuhalten. Ich bekomm den XLC Lowrider an der Vaya Gabel nicht sinnvoll montiert, ausser wenn er ca 40° gekippt ist, Links und rechts vertauscht geht es viel besser, auch weil der Bremssattel weniger stört:


----------



## .floe. (7. Mai 2016)

Crappy Pic / Pizza Rack ist seit heute dran. War ein bisschen fummelig, wie so vieles an dem Rad


----------



## Deleted 73169 (7. Mai 2016)

kuwahara schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen ob es ein Argument gibt beim lowrider zwingen die Einbaurichtung einzuhalten.



Der Überstand oben, der eigentlich für vorne gedacht ist, soll wohl verhindern, dass die Tasche beim Bremsen nach vorne rutscht. Aber dafür hast Du ja auch nochmal den Stift, der im rechten Winkel aus dem Rohr kommt und nun bei Dir vorne das Rutschen verhindert. Meiner Meinung nach kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (7. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2016)

das sagt der name doch schon.

da kannste einen pizzakarton drauf abstellen und während der fahrt essen.


----------



## .floe. (7. Mai 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt ein riesen Trumm. Wozu braucht man das?



Ich muss ab und zu Dinge mit auf Arbeit transportieren, die schlecht in ne Tasche passen, dafür aber gut in nen Karton. Letzterer und viele viele andere Sachen lassen sich (zusätzlich zu den Seitentaschen) auf dem Rack  gut festzurren. Deswegen der Wechsel vom Tubus Duo zur bezahlbaren All-In-One Lösung Pizza Rack.


----------



## Bonpensiero (7. Mai 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt ein riesen Trumm. Wozu braucht man das?



Freunde und Bekannte unterstellen mir ich bräuchte mein Front Rack für folgendes:





Halte ich allerdings für eine bösartige Unterstellung. 
Aber für den einen oder anderen Transport ist sowas sehr praktisch.


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> ...bisschen fummelig, wie so vieles an dem Rad



Hat sich aber gelohnt! Super schönes Rad!


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Mai 2016)

Platokrates schrieb:


> Mein Eines für Alles:
> 
> Spaßfaktor inkl. Optik erstrangig - Gewicht zweitrangig (da könnte ich auch etwas abnehmen ...)



Schicke Nutzkrampe!  

Nur eine Frage habe ich: Ist der Gepäckträger hinten nur im Bereich der Ausfaller befestigt? Eine Strebe, die nach vorne in Richtung Sattel geht, kann ich nicht erkennen. 
Falls die tatsächlich fehlen sollte: Hält das unter Last, ohne zu kippen?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2016)

ist mit dem schutzblech verschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (8. Mai 2016)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt um mein Katarga nach Reparatur Probe zu fahren.


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2016)

Nachdem das 20 Jahre alte Kettler jetzt endgültig durchgeritten ist, gibt's einen neuen "Daily Driver" für meine Süße.





Ein Mix aus alten Teilen, neuem Rahmen und ein paar bunten Gimmiks 

Da die Dame auf dem Rad eine echte "Prinzessin auf der Erbse" ist, wird noch einiges an Feinfummelei an Vorbauhöhe, Lenker und Sattel folgen, aber was tut man nicht alles für die Liebe 

Kleine Anekdote am Rande: "Jetzt, wo alles so da steht, hätte ich doch gern orangene Speichennippel gehabt".


----------



## nadine09 (8. Mai 2016)

Einfach genial! Die combi schwarz orange kommt richtig gut


----------



## Bonpensiero (8. Mai 2016)

Mit den Clogs lässt sich das Fargo doch sicher auch fantastisch bewegen?! 

Feiner Aufbau!


----------



## Platokrates (8. Mai 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schicke Nutzkrampe! ?


 ... 

Wie *k_star* richtig erkannte:mit dem geleimten Schutzblech verschraubt. Würde allerdings für eine große(lange) Tour zusätzlich verstreben,
im Moment hält ja nur das Eine das Andere


----------



## mubi (8. Mai 2016)

heute in der bucht ersteigert und auch gleich abgeholt:

1993 khs montana crest



 

 

da es schon zu dunkel war um eigene fotos zu schiessen nehme ich einfach mal die bilder vom verkäufer.
aktuell als stadtrad aufgebaut wird der patient nach diversen op's seinem eigentlichen terrain wieder gerecht werden.

aufgrund mangelnder kategorie "zirkuspferde" oder "was bist du denn für ne ausgeburt" kommt es halt erst mal hier rein


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Mai 2016)

sieht jedenfalls wie ein gut gepflegtes radl aus


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2016)

Na da kann man doch etwas daraus machen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (10. Mai 2016)

mubi schrieb:


> heute in der bucht ersteigert und auch gleich abgeholt:
> 
> 1993 khs montana crest
> 
> ...



Watt ist denn da Trekking,Reiserad oder Klapper dran an dem Rad


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Watt ist denn da Trekking,Reiserad oder Klapper dran an dem Rad


City.
Abgesehen davon ist der Geist frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (10. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> City.
> Abgesehen davon ist der Geist frei



so schaut's nämlich aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Watt ist denn da Trekking,Reiserad oder Klapper dran an dem Rad



Der Geist dieses Sammelthreads liegt hauptsächlich in den drei Pünktchen des Titels und das hat ihm schon immer seine Qualität verliehen.


----------



## Platokrates (10. Mai 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Geist dieses Sammelthreads liegt hauptsächlich in den drei Pünktchen des Titels und das hat ihm schon immer seine Qualität verliehen.



schön gesagt 
(ohne Radsatz damit auf die Füße treten zu wollen... )


----------



## TinoKlaus (10. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit auch mal nutzen und "unsere" Räder vorstellen. Dazu ein paar Stichpunkte mit ein paar Komponenten. Momentan machen wir wegen der kleinen unsere Radtouren eher bei schönem Wetter und auf asphaltierten Radwanderwegen entlang der touristischen Routen. Daher sind an meinem Rad auch nur einfache Rennradsteckschutzbleche dran. Am Stadtrad fahre ich die auch bei Regen und da ich dann bei Regen eh mit Schuh-Überziehern und Regenhose fahre, isses mir auch egal wo das Rad sonst noch nass wird. Den Riemen am Reiserad stört's eh nicht und für die Kette am Stadtrad muss ich mir noch was überlegen.

*Das Rad meiner Freundin:*
- Focus Plant (ich glaube Jahrgang 2011)
- Alfine 11 + SON Delux
- Träger hinten: Tubus Carry Titan
- Träger vorne: Blackburn Outpost
- bis auf noch einen anderen Lenker ist der Rest die originale Ausstattung 






*Mein Reiserad (auch seit ca. 2011 im Einsatz):*
- Mi:Tech Tyke T1 ROEX Rahmen
- Rohloff + SON Delux
- Gates Zahnriemen
- DT TK540 Disc + Magura Marta SL Magnesium
- Träger hinten: Tubus Carry Titan
- Träger vorne: Tubus Tara
- GP 4-Season 28mm (wenn die durch sind, dann kommt der 4-Season als 32mm zum Einsatz)


 

Ein Bild vom Stadtrad kommt morgen, wenn ich eines bei tollstem Sonnenschein gemacht habe.

Auf Wunsch würde ich auch detailliertere und hochauflösende Bilder der Räder machen.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Mai 2016)

welcher kinderkäfig hängt dran? meine Tochter ist zwar fast zu groß, aber wir träumen immernoch von gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## dasspice (10. Mai 2016)

Und womit reist der Zwerg?


----------



## TinoKlaus (11. Mai 2016)

Das ist der Chariot Cougar I. Den haben wir gebraucht gekauft und müsste 2-3 Jahre alt sein. Bis vor dieser Tour hatten wir noch die Babyhängematte drin, aber mittlerweile ist die kleine so lang geworden, dass wir schon auf den normalen Sitz + Sitzverkleinerung umgebaut haben. Dadurch kann sie aufrecht sitzen und wenn sie nicht schläft, dann schaut sie umher oder spielt etwas. Mehr als 1,5-2h hält sie aber nicht durch, dann will sie sich bewegen oder essen. Wir haben mit Hänger, je nach Wind und Gelände 15-20 km/h im Schnitt geschafft und unsere Tagesetappen waren auf der ersten Tour ca. 35km lang. Im Juni ist eine Woche Müritz geplant, dann versuchen wir Vormittags und Nachmittags jeweils zu ihren Schlafzeiten zu fahren. Dann sind evtl. auch 50km pro Tag drin.

Ohne Kind sind wir im Elsaß, den Vogesen und Pyrenäen bis 100km Tagesetappen gefahren, aber dieser Rubel rollt jetzt anders. Auf dem Campingplatz herrscht Arbeitsteilung. Einer das Kind, der andere den Rest ^^. Das braucht viel mehr Zeit, Aber es macht trotzdem einen Riesen Spaß.

EDIT: Achso, die Kupplung ist die Weberkupplung mit Seitenständer. An der Vorderradgabel ist noch eine Rückholfeder montiert. Auf geradem und festen Untergrund steht das Rad auch mit allen Gepäcktaschen. Bei Wind oder abschüßigem Gelände hält der Ständer das Gleichgewicht aber nicht.

EDIT2: Jetzt das Stadtrad:
- Rahmen: Mi:Tech R1SC (mit Exzenter, Riemenöffnung) + 3T Team Stealth Gabel
- Alfine 11 Di2 + Rotor 3D
- Magura HS33R Urban
- Reifen GP 4000S 23mm
- Insgesamt eher günstige Laufräder aus Shutter Precision Dynamo und Mavic CXP Pro/Elite Felgen


 


 


 

Neben der elektrisch geschalteten Getriebenabe und den Bremsen ist vielleicht noch die abgeklebte Tune-Sattelstütze ganz fancy. Da es mein Alltagsrad (14km Arbeitsweg je Strecke) ist, hab ich es als "kleines Schwarzes" aufgebaut. Wer den Umbau/Aufbauthread verfolgt hat, weiß vielleicht noch, dass ich für die Gepäckträgerhalterung an der Nabenachse eine eigene Lösung hergestellt habe, ähnlich der Füßchenverlängerung von Tubus. Das hat sich jetzt bewährt. Das Rad insgesamt hat jetzt seit Januar einen sehr guten Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen. Es macht sehr viel Spaß damit zu fahren, obwohl es 10,5-11kg wiegt.


----------



## hotep (12. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hol dir mal ne rockbros klingel. Die wird dem Gerät wenigstens gerecht



der tipp war zwar nicht für mich bestimmt, danke trotzdem! 

die perfekte spur cycles kopie für kleines geld. der klang ist so durchdringend, dass es die geliebten rollerblader regelrecht vom radweg katapultiert.


----------



## FUBAR168 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich will auch . . . 



 

 
Das Gefährt für Schmuddelwetter von November bis April für Mai bis Oktober kommt dann dieses . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. Mai 2016)

Das Trek verträgt kein dreck?
Aber trotzdem schick, solange die bremsflanken so schwarz sind. Wasn das für'n nady vorn?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2016)

http://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/son_xs_neu_en.html

google: nabendynamo straightpull


----------



## FUBAR168 (14. Mai 2016)

k_star liegt Goldrichtig ist der XS 100 von Schmidt eigentlich nur für Falträder und Liegeräder ich glaube bis 20 Zoll gedacht aber der Wolf unter den Laufradbauern meinte das sei kein Problem und hat ja auch recht gehabt der Laufradsatz steht wie ne eins und genug Leistung vom Nady ist auch da.

Die Bremsflanken sind nun schon blank, ist nun mal so, sieht aber immer noch schön aus.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (16. Mai 2016)

Wochenende ist vorbei also ging es heute nach einer kleinen Tour nachhause.


----------



## .floe. (16. Mai 2016)

Schon geil, das Ding!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2016)

Ute?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (16. Mai 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Crappy Pic / Pizza Rack ist seit heute dran. War ein bisschen fummelig, wie so vieles an dem Rad
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 491004



Hammer Rad!

Das löst einen starken "haben will" Effekt aus.


----------



## absvrd (17. Mai 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ute?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


Surly big Dummy


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2016)

Ok, klar... das long vehicle

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotep (17. Mai 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ok, klar... das long vehicle


 
the road train


----------



## .floe. (17. Mai 2016)

Heute aufm Heimweg...


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (19. Mai 2016)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> - GP 4-Season 28mm (wenn die durch sind, dann kommt der 4-Season als 32mm zum Einsatz)


 
Die 4 Season sind wirklich klasse reifen ich hab sie jetz in 25er breite am randonneur und bin völlig überzeugt super grip und gewicht und dass auch noch mit pannenschutz ein toller Reifen für alle die nicht nur bei schönwetter unterwegs sind


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (19. Mai 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Heute aufm Heimweg...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 494391


 
Welche Taschen sind dass? ich fahre aktuell die backroller am pizzarack bin aber der Meinung kleinere wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## .floe. (19. Mai 2016)

MaSkEd_RiDeR schrieb:


> Welche Taschen sind das?



Das sind die Front Roller Plus mit Cordura. Heißen jetzt "Sport Roller":


----------



## Steeldonkey (19. Mai 2016)

Hab da mal zwei Räder gebaut.

Diamant/Mifa von 1977 komplett modernisiert 1x10















Planet X Kaffenback 1 Commuter


















alle Fotos by http://www.davidohl.de/


----------



## randinneur (19. Mai 2016)

seeeehr geil! Wie hast Du denn das mit dem Innenlager beim Diamant gelöst? Das sind doch normalerweise gewindelose Thompson-Lager mit lustigen Maßen, oder irre ich mich? 

Ein Möwe Sattel käme noch schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (19. Mai 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> seeeehr geil! Wie hast Du denn das mit dem Innenlager beim Diamant gelöst? Das sind doch normalerweise gewindelose Thompson-Lager mit lustigen Maßen, oder irre ich mich?



wir haben eine Innenlagerhülse eingeschweißt . von 70mm Glockenlager auf 73mm BSA. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Hollowtech-Kurbel verbauen. Diese wäre allerdings für den Stadtverkehr zu impraktikabel gewesen. Quasi zu schnell abgebaut. Also habe ich einfach ein normales 4-kant Lager verbaut und eine alte Rennradkurbel poliert


----------



## Rommos (19. Mai 2016)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> wir haben eine Innenlagerhülse eingeschweißt . von 70mm Glockenlager auf 73mm BSA. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Hollowtech-Kurbel verbauen. Diese wäre allerdings für den Stadtverkehr zu impraktikabel gewesen. Quasi zu schnell abgebaut. Also habe ich einfach ein normales 4-kant Lager verbaut und eine alte Rennradkurbel poliert


...und hinten auch mit Trommelbremse - oder womit wird gestoppt?


----------



## roundround (19. Mai 2016)

Ohne Pedale ist die Bremse doch egal. 

Ich erkenne hinten eine Schelle.


----------



## Steeldonkey (19. Mai 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> und hinten auch mit Trommelbremse - oder womit wird gestoppt?



jap. Eigentlich sollten Rollenbremsen dran. Die haben aber vorne nicht gepasst. Einbaubreite der Naben (VR u. HR) musste verkleinert werden und rahmen wurde hinten aufgebogen und mit neuen verbindungsstücken geschweißt.

Nabe hinten ca. 132mm. Nabe vorne 98mm


----------



## Steeldonkey (19. Mai 2016)

roundround schrieb:


> Ohne Pedale ist die Bremse doch egal.



Pedale und Sattel entscheidet sich der Kunde später.


----------



## asco1 (26. Mai 2016)

mein frisch lackierter LongJohn aus den Achtziger Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts. 

Läuft so gut und ist so praktisch, daß ich Ihn inzwischen quasi als Daily nutze.

Inzwischen ist auf dem Korb eine semipermanente Box installiert und ein passendes vorderes Schutzblech ist auch dran.

Nächste Schritte: Korb aus Gewichtsgründen aus Alu in Original-Optik neu bauen (der Originale Korb wiegt allein gut 7,5kg) und vielleicht noch 'ne schicke Box auf Flight-Case-Material schustern.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2016)

Sehr geschmacksicher.

So einen biertransporter brauche ich auch noch irgendwann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (26. Mai 2016)

Bringt mich nicht auf blöde Ideen


----------



## Butze_MTB (27. Mai 2016)

Moin, was ist das für eine Bremse? Beläge müssen neu. HS 33 passt so nicht. Ist das ne HS 11?

Handelt sich um ein umgebautes Tandem zum Transport eines behinderten Mädchens. Daher der Vorbau. Halt mal kein Pizza Rack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (27. Mai 2016)




----------



## dasspice (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe so eine Bremse das letzte mal vor gut 15 Jahren gesehen und schon damals war sie alt. Ich schätze da musst Du wohl bei Magura nachfragen.
Gruss Heino

Nachtrag: Ich habe schon mal Uralt Bremsbelägen auf die Sprünge geholfen, indem ich die Bremsfläche mit einer Feile bearbeitet habe.


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Mai 2016)

Das ist eine frühe sogenannte Hydrostop, daher HS. Die Originalbeläge wirst du wohl nicht mehr finden, aktuelle sollten allerdings auch passen, sind halt etwas länger


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (27. Mai 2016)

Mal schauen, ob das ding bergab rollen kann und sich dabei lenken lässt...
Dann werde ich weiter schauen


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Mai 2016)

So, war mal eben Blümchen holen


----------



## BigJohn (28. Mai 2016)

@Butze_MTB der "Bremssattel"  sieht aus wie an meiner hs22. Bau die Beläge doch mal und nach ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (28. Mai 2016)

Ok. Kommt.


----------



## shibby68 (29. Mai 2016)

Packesel Mode


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2016)

Aus einem 29er MTB wurde ein 28"-Touring-Cruiser

Hier die Geschichte meines Lieblingsbikes:
2005 baute Jim KISH in den USA ein 29er-Titan-Hardtail (im Auftrag eines Schweizers) und zeigte dieses Bike an der NAHBS. Schon beim ersten Aufbau mit den pinkfarbenen "PRETTY AND STRONG 2005" Teilen (Steuersatz und Naben) von Chris KING. Der Rahmen ist eine Art Prototyp, ohne Rahmennummer.

Im Frühling 2007 konnte ich den Rahmen, die Gabel und die KING-Teile vom Erstbesitzer kaufen und baute das Bike artgerecht als MTB auf. So sah es damals aus:





Bald schon kaufte ich mir jedoch ein 29er Fully und das KISH wurde zuerst weniger gebraucht und dann erstmals zweckentfremdet und strassentauglich gemacht. Im Frühling 2009 sah es dann so aus:





2011 unternahm ich eine mehrmonatige Radreise durch Italien und dafür brauchte es einen Gepäckträger und andere Tourenteile. Dann sah es so aus:





Danach wurde es zum Alltagsbike und bekam Schutzbleche, Nabendynamo und Beleuchtung. Im kommenden Winter plane ich eine weitere Radreise und da die Streckenführung eher flach ausfällt (und ich auch nicht jünger werde) wollte ich den Lenker etwas höher. Im Winter werde ich mehr Gepäck dabei haben, deshalb nun auch vorne ein Lowrider. Jetzt sieht es so aus:




Aktuell sind Sommerreifen drauf, für die geplante Wintertour liegt im Keller ein Satz Conti Winterreifen bereit. Den Sattel werde ich vermutlich noch gegen einen BROOKS Cambium tauschen und das vordere Schutzblech verlängere ich wohl noch bis zum Lowrider-Bügel.

Natürlich kann man über die Umbauten geteilter Meinung sein. Es ist nun kein MTB mehr sondern ein Reiserad. Mir ist dieses Bike jedoch ans Herz gewachsen und ich mochte jedes Zwischenstadium und auch der aktuelle Stand gefällt mir gut. Fertig wird es wohl nie sein und in ein, zwei Jahren, sieht es vermutlich schon wieder anders aus...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Mai 2016)

MTB-Stadtrad? Hab ich auch...  

Mein erstes (eigenaufgebautes) Transalp24 Team SL hab ich dann zur Stadtschlampe umgebaut gehabt, so richtig mit Rohloff Speedhub und dicken Reifen:

























Dann kam die Phase mit dem Concept Cycle CCF2 (120/120mm) als City-Fully:
























Aktuell hab ich mir mit dem HT Stinger (100/90mm) ein neues City-Fully aufgebaut. Wiegt mit Schloss auch nur knapp 20kg...


----------



## awo (31. Mai 2016)

Hier mal meins,

der Lenker ist mir zu schmal und ich suche etwas neues. Da momentan keine Radreisen anstehen fände ich auch eine aufrechtere Sitzposition gut.

Quasi den Randoneur "zurückbauen" ;-)

Was meint Ihr, würde gut passen ? Was würdet Ihr an dem Rad ändern ?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## dasspice (31. Mai 2016)

Schönes Rad. Ist das ein Norwid Aaland?
Gruss Heino


----------



## awo (31. Mai 2016)

Bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ich habe heute mit der Firma Marshall Framework telefoniert und schicke Ihm die Rahmennummer. Die Muffen sehen beim Norwid etwas dezenter aus.

Bin mal gespannt ;-)

Update, Herr Marshall meinte es sei eines von Ihm. Er sucht mir die Infos raus.


----------



## nonamenic (31. Mai 2016)

Ein FSA Metropolis würde dem Rad doch gut stehen. Hab ich meiner Frau ans On One gebaut. Fahre selber gerne damit.


----------



## ONE78 (31. Mai 2016)

awo schrieb:


> Hier mal meins,
> 
> der Lenker ist mir zu schmal und ich suche etwas neues. Da momentan keine Radreisen anstehen fände ich auch eine aufrechtere Sitzposition gut.
> 
> ...


Wenn du das mal loswerden willst


----------



## awo (31. Mai 2016)

Der sieht gut aus, hast Du ein Foto von Deinem Rad ?
http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...ropolis-patterson-transmission-crankset01.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strohmi32 (1. Juni 2016)

Habe seit gestern auch ein neues Stadtrad als Ergänzung zum 29 er Cube AMS. Ein Haibike Edition 7,35 Hardtail in 27,5 Zoll, das Rad
hat nicht die tollste Ausstattung Shimano Altus  aber als Stadtrad tut das Rad allerweil. Ausgestattet mit einen Nabendynamo und einer LED
Beleuchtung. Eventuell tausche ich die Kenda Reifen noch gegen andere das Profil ist mir zu grobstollig. Bezahlt habe ich 520€ gebraucht.
Der Vorbesitzer hatte es gekauft aber nie gefahren.


----------



## Mathes66 (1. Juni 2016)

Hier mal mein neu aufgebauter Klassiker. Aufgebaut mit Teilen, die es schon Anfang der 90er gab. XT, DX, Schimano 600, usw.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich bewährt.


----------



## blackredrabbit (1. Juni 2016)

Da haben die Hebel ja einen würdigen Abnehmer gefunden 
Gute Fahrt mit dem schicken Nöll


----------



## nonamenic (2. Juni 2016)

@awo hier Fotos des Rades meiner Frau mit dem FSA-Lenker.


----------



## Radsatz (2. Juni 2016)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neu aufgebauter Klassiker. Aufgebaut mit Teilen, die es schon Anfang der 90er gab. XT, DX, Schimano 600, usw.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich bewährt.



Das canti Seildreieck vorne sollte noch mal justiert werden
2 unterschiedliche Felgen


----------



## Mathes66 (2. Juni 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Das canti Seildreieck vorne sollte noch mal justiert werden
> 2 unterschiedliche Felgen



Das sind Bilder von der Proberunde. Bremsen müssen noch mal nachjustiert werde, stimmt.

Felgen sind gleich, nur unterschiedlich abgebremst.


----------



## ThomasBS (2. Juni 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2016)

Ein schickes Rad, doch der Kabelsalat auf Bild 2 ist grauslich.


----------



## ThomasBS (3. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ein schickes Rad


Danke. 


[email protected] schrieb:


> doch der Kabelsalat auf Bild 2 ist grauslich.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht. An der Stelle ist noch Ausbaupotential. Werde es noch einkürzen und besser verlegen/zusammenfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (4. Juni 2016)

So, ich komme "gerade" von der Critical Mass zurück und hab bei der Gelegenheit mal Fotos vom gestrigen Umbau meines Bikes gemacht.









Nein, Spaß. Das war eine Jugendsünde aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. 



Ich meinte natürlich das hier:








(Gut über das Thema "Sünden" kann man bei dem Lenker natürlich streiten, aber bitte nicht bei jedem Bild von vorne. )

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich gestern die Steckschutzbleche durch feste ersetzt, weil ich erstens das Klappen leid war, wenn das hintere Blech bei jedem Buckel gegen den Gepäckträger geschlagen ist (der ist auch erst seit 1, 2 Monaten dran) und zweitens einfach die Nase voll von eingesauten Trinkflaschen hatte. Das vorder Blech ist ganz okay geworden, hinten bin ich nicht so 100% zufrieden, aber ich hab da insgesamt ca. 4 Stunden rum gefrickelt und es dann erstmal so gelassen. Mal sehen, ob das sich noch verbessern läßt. Klappen tut jedenfalls nichts mehr, was schonmal eine gewaltige Verbesserung ist.

Ansonsten habe ich nach 23 Jahren tatsächlich meine Ständer-Verweigerung aufgegeben, aber da ich jetzt Packtaschen mitführen kann, ist der einfach sinnvoll. - Gut, ob der mit maximal 25 Kilo Tragfähigkeit wirklich sinnvoll ist, muß man noch abwarten, geht aber ja erstmal nur um Tagestouren mit Regenjacke, kleiner Verpflegung, etc.

Die Dreieckstasche ist auch neu. Gefällt mir optisch am Rad nicht so wirklich und ist eigentlich einen Tick zu groß. Da ich aber keine Statteltasche mehr habe (Stichwort Rücklicht), müssen Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug und Co. einfach irgendwo hin. Die andere Tasche beherbergt meine Musikanlage. Ohne Musik keine Critical Mass.  (Allerdings nach kurzem schon kaputt und notdürftig zurechtgeflickt. - Also, die Tasche, nicht die Anlage. Die ist bloß etwas leise, wenn man so 400, 500 rum Leute um sich hat...)

Jetzt hab ich noch eine neue Kassette und Kette hier, die demnächst mal fällig sein dürften. Das kleinste Ritzel rutscht schon durch, wenn ich kräftig reintrete. Ansonsten gibt es aber noch keine Probleme oder Geräusche beim Fahren.


Soweit mein kleines Update passend zum Thema "ich war mal ein MTB" der letzten Tage. 


PS: Wem das Rad zu verbastelt ist, der kann sich ja ein eigenes 93er Terrago in annäherndem O-Zustand (und auch quasi zum O-Preis) kaufen: www.ebay.de 

PPS: Ich reiche mal kurz noch ein zweites Foto nach. Etwa 30km und etwas über 2,5h später wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen. "Offizielle" Zählung sagt 355 Teilnehmer, was wohl dem angekündigten - aber ausgebliebenen - Unwetter geschuldet sein dürfte.


----------



## dasspice (4. Juni 2016)

So ein altes Giant habe ich auch. Weiss lackiert (Pinsel) und als ResteReiseRad aufgebaut.





Gruss Heino


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (5. Juni 2016)

Bei schönem das Fahrrad von meinem Bruder wieder tourentauglich gemacht.


Neue Schaltung neue Bremsen


----------



## Radsatz (5. Juni 2016)

Es sieht so aus das der Vorbau über Max schon rausgezogen ist


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (5. Juni 2016)

Sieht so aus ist aber nicht, ist noch sehr viel Luft.


----------



## Butze_MTB (5. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Butze_MTB der "Bremssattel"  sieht aus wie an meiner hs22. Bau die Beläge doch mal und nach ein Bild


Moin, hab jetzt das Bild vergessen, aber die Beläge von HS 11 - 33 passen da problemlos rein. Dankeschön für euren Rat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (8. Juni 2016)

Kette und Ritzel neu, jetzt kann der Urlaub kommen.


----------



## pefro (8. Juni 2016)

Bialek schrieb:


> Kette und Ritzel neu, jetzt kann der Urlaub kommen. Anhang anzeigen 500975



Musst Du für das Teil dann immer zwei Ketten kaufen, oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (8. Juni 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Musst Du für das Teil dann immer zwei Ketten kaufen, oder wie läuft das?


Ich musste jetzt 2 Ketten kaufen, aber beim nächsten mal brauche ich nur eine. Wegen dem Rest.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. Juni 2016)

@Bialek 

Schön schön! Die Lastis sammeln sich hier so langsam. 
Sag mal wie schwer ist denn das Surly?


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (9. Juni 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @Bialek
> 
> Schön schön! Die Lastis sammeln sich hier so langsam.
> Sag mal wie schwer ist denn das Surly?


Wenn alle Taschen dran sind und nur Werkzeug drin ist lag das Big Dummy bei 29kg.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. Juni 2016)

Das ist somit auch nicht leichter als wenn ich bei meinem Bullitt die Kiste demontiere und auf der Ladefläche eine 80l TNF-Duffle drauf packe. Gut zu wissen, dachte immer die Big Dummy`s seien leichter.


----------



## HC-65 (9. Juni 2016)

Da will ich mich doch auch mal Einreihen...

 
Gestern habe ich testweise mal die Pedale gegen PD-MX80 getauscht, weil die hier noch rum lagen und ich mit den Tatzen so gar nicht zufrieden war. Langfristig kann ich mir aber vorstellen auf Klickies zu wechseln.

Ansonsten bin ich mit der Optik der Schutzbleche noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden, da muss ich noch mal Hand anlegen. Zu guter letzt werde ich auch noch die beiden Flaschenhalter vereinheitlichen und dann hat der Hobel genug Geld gefressen und hält hoffentlich noch weitere 20 Jahre.


----------



## goodie (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo, habe mir jetzt auch aus einem Marin ein Alltags/Tourenrad zusammengebaut. Mit 10-fach Microshift Daumies.



































Gruß Thomas


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2016)

Schönes Bike! Gefällt mir gut. Wenn's Dir so Spass macht, wird als nächste Ausbaustufe wohl noch ein Nabendynamo und Beleuchtung folgen, dann ist es komplett.


----------



## .floe. (16. Juni 2016)

Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juni 2016)

warum liegt das so viel Stroh rum? wo ist das Hochwasser?
edit: schönes Rad natürlich. bis auf den Sattel, mein Hinterteil hat keine guten bergauferinnerungen.


----------



## .floe. (16. Juni 2016)

Weiß nicht woher das viele Stroh kommt. Die Schranke ist zwischen Speyer und Altlußheim, Radweg entlang des Rheins. Pegel ist etwas hoch gerade, reicht aber noch nicht, um den Weg unter Wasser zu setzen. Die Schranke wird trotzdem unten sein, weil vom Radweg aus normalerweise auch das Naturschutzgebiet am Rheinufer zu erreichen ist - das ist allerdings aktuell überschwemmt


----------



## maxelsha (16. Juni 2016)

Der Oberrhein Ist Für die Rheinschifffahrt eingestellt
Marke 2 wurde erreicht, und dann spricht man von Hochwasser
Axel


----------



## goodie (16. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Gefällt mir gut. Wenn's Dir so Spass macht, wird als nächste Ausbaustufe wohl noch ein Nabendynamo und Beleuchtung folgen, dann ist es komplett.




Hallo, falls du mein Marin meinst, vielen Dank. Ich habe mir aber schon extra gute Batteriebeleuchtung zugelegt. Die Teile sind zwar nicht billig (aber auch nicht so teuer wie z.B. die Lampen von Lupine), aber richtig gut gemacht und sehr sehr hell.

Siehe hier:

http://www.lezyne.com/product-led-perf-powerxl.php#.V2L-hDVCRPY

Kostet so um die 100 Euro. Als Box (mehr Zubehör - z.B. zweite Lenkerbefestigung) etwa 120 Euro.

http://www.lezyne.com/product-led-sport-zectorear.php#.V2L-_jVCRPY

Die hintere liegt so bei etwa 40 Euro.

Die Teile sind wirklich top !!! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (17. Juni 2016)

Da das große Lastenrad leider momentan ausfällt habe ich das andere mal aus dem Schuppen geholt.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juni 2016)

Da es in Hannover momentan auch immer mal wieder regnet, bin ich öfter mit dem hobel unterwegs. Alle Teile sind irgendwo zusammen gesammelt, nix besonderes und trotzdem gibt es einiges zu entdecken.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. Juni 2016)

neues pferdchen für arbeit und alltag. musste etwas unsportlicher sitzen, daher mein erstes rad ohne rennlenker (seit 13jahren)
altre germans cycles cx rahmen, der von einem der vorbesitzer grotten schlecht auf disc umgebaut wurde. musste noch den hinterbau auf 130 weiten, eine delle in die strebe machen, damit wenigstens eine 140er scheibe passt ect. ect. ... hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich das teil nicht aufgebaut. kam erst als schon alles stand und die laufräder rein sollten.

selbst die is aufnahme musste schwerst bearbeitet werden, damit scheibenbremsen überhaupt passen. ich habe das teil schon vor der ersten fahrt richtig hassen gelernt. schutzbleche müssen noch...


----------



## hotep (17. Juni 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> ich habe das teil schon vor der ersten fahrt richtig hassen gelernt. schutzbleche müssen noch...


hoffentlich ändert sich das noch! das arme ding kann doch nix dafür, dass der vorbesitzer _um jeden preis_ scheibenbremsen brauchte.

aussehen tut's jedenfalls scharf für ein "unsportliches" bike.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. Juni 2016)

macht das slooping. sind nur 8cm überhöhung.
ja, wird schon, wenigstens ist da keine hemmschwelle mehr über, den rahmen weiter zu formen. der bekommt noch ösen für schutzbleche verpasst etc, wenn mal zeit da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (17. Juni 2016)

Mein 81 Koga Miyata Roadgentleman
Zu Zeit noch Original,
Evtl. Werde ich es Komplet umbauen inklusive neu Lackieren oder ich lasse es so
Da bin ich noch am überlegen
Axel


----------



## hotep (17. Juni 2016)

hallo seemann,

schön geworden! bald brauchst du ein eigenes beiboot für all die räder... ; )


----------



## maxelsha (17. Juni 2016)

hotep schrieb:


> hallo seemann,
> 
> schön geworden! bald brauchst du ein eigenes beiboot für all die räder... ; )


Jo, mit den Kaufen bin ich ganz Groß
Nur mit den Verkaufen nicht
Axel


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. Juni 2016)

für mich war es eine neuentdeckung, aber bestimmt kennen die meisten das teil. die thumbies von sjs cycles/jteck - eine günstige alternative zu paul. funktionieren bestens.



thumbshiftadapter by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr

in der ecke liegt ein rr-lenker mit den barend-aufnahmen und bremshebeln/Kabeln. umbau ist jeder zeit schnell möglich. gefällt mir


----------



## Deleted 73169 (17. Juni 2016)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Evtl. Werde ich es Komplet umbauen inklusive neu Lackieren oder ich lasse es so



Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Radsatz (17. Juni 2016)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> für mich war es eine neuentdeckung, aber bestimmt kennen die meisten das teil. die thumbies von sjs cycles/jteck - eine günstige alternative zu paul. funktionieren bestens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann rück doch mal mit dem Preis raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. Juni 2016)

gibts bei sjs cycles. waren glaube ich 30,- für beide seiten


----------



## .floe. (17. Juni 2016)

Hast du Zuganschläge am Unterrohr?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (17. Juni 2016)

jo


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2016)

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-spares/jtek-special-thumb-shifter-brackets-for-222-mm-bars-black/


----------



## whoa (17. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-spares/jtek-special-thumb-shifter-brackets-for-222-mm-bars-black/


Die sehen aus wie 1 zu 1 Kopien der Forge Schellen, welche ja auch von der Insel kamen.


----------



## popeye (19. Juni 2016)

War heute mit Begleitung unterwegs:





Schönen Abend,
Michael


----------



## dasspice (19. Juni 2016)

Schönes klassisches Rad.


----------



## tofino73 (20. Juni 2016)

Gehört hier auch noch rein, wird vorallem für Reisen gebraucht:





Happy trails


----------



## Radsatz (20. Juni 2016)

Hey was ist das für ne Kurbel u welche blätter mit wieviel Z ?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2016)

Shimano 105 FC-5500 53-39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cwasilei (25. Juni 2016)

Touring in FFM


----------



## goodie (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo, sehr schöner Rahmen. Was ist das für ein Hersteller? Hast du noch mehr Fotos?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TrueMoabit (25. Juni 2016)

Habe seit Kurzem ein Taubheitsgefühl im Kleinen-/Ringfinger. Der FSA Metropolis Lenker ist wohl doch nix für mich. Habe erstmal probehalber ein en Riser (Cinelli Peper) von meinem Bahnrad montiert. Mal schauen, ob es besser wird. Überlege dann mit den crankbrothers Iodline 3 zu kaufen. Habt ihr noch Tipps, wie ihr das Problem gelöst habt?


----------



## Deleted 73169 (25. Juni 2016)

Weichere/dickere Griffe? Dickerer Vorderreifen mit weniger Luft?
Ich komm mit 30° Biegung am besten zurecht. Ich fahr allerdings nackenproblembedingt auch Lenkerüberhöhung.


----------



## Steeldonkey (25. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Tipps, wie ihr das Problem gelöst habt?



Bei mir war das Problem extrem. Nach einer längeren Radtour dauerte es teilweise 3-4 Wochen, bis das Gefühl in meinen Ring-und kleinen Finger zurückgekehrt ist. Nach ausführlicher Recherche habe ich mir einen Rennradlenker montiert. Durch die vielen Griffpositionen sollte das Problem verschwinden. Es hat tatsächlich funktioniert! Der geschädigte Nerv ist der *Nervus Ulnaris!*
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Rennradlenker!

Edit: Ergo-Griffe sollen auch helfen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (25. Juni 2016)

cwasilei schrieb:


> Touring in FFM



ein wunderschöner Rahmen . Der Hersteller würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## cwasilei (25. Juni 2016)

@goodie 
@Steeldonkey 

Rahmen und Gabel wurden von Uwe Marschall (http://www.marschall-framework.de) gelötet. Die Geometrie des Fahrrads ist für Touren und für den Alltag ausgelegt.


----------



## Bonpensiero (25. Juni 2016)

Marschall Framework


----------



## Tinkerer (26. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie find ich keine passende Galerie für mein Foto. Bei den Klassikern/Youngtimern kann ich mir nicht blicken lassen, im Giant Unterforum geht es um MTBs und bei den ATBs on Tour hier sind nur 28er willkommen. - Und hier im Thread hab ich erst vor zwei Wochen ein Bild eingestellt... 

Ach, was solls. Neue Komponenten, alter Stahl und ganz alte Steine:







PS: Falls es irgendwo in diesem Forum eine Galerie für Bikes aller Art on Tour geben sollte, bitte verlinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (26. Juni 2016)

sieht aus wie ne olle Gurke die ordentlich beritten wird. passender kannste hier nicht sein. bei den vielen Flaschen und Taschen könnt man meinen du brauchst noch eine Träger hinten und da seh ich ihn schon.


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juni 2016)

Für deine bedürfnisse mags ja topp sein,aber für ne Galerie langt es leider nicht


----------



## Deleted 73169 (27. Juni 2016)

Das würde in so manchem Museum als Kunst durchgehen


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Für deine bedürfnisse mags ja topp sein,aber für ne Galerie langt es leider nicht


Es liegt zum Glück nicht an dir, das zu entscheiden...


----------



## alli333i (27. Juni 2016)

exakt. ich sehe das viel lieber als immer die gleichen Hochglanzbilder von Trendsetter-Drahteseln der Hipsterfraktion im hohen vierstelligen Wertbereich. Ich fahre gerne Fahrrad, nicht Blingbling!

'nuff said!


----------



## TrueMoabit (27. Juni 2016)

Mein Favorit: AWOL für 2000€ kaufen ,Riss in der Kettenstrebe haben und zum "Einstellen" der Schaltung zur Fachwerkstatt. Ganz wichtig auch: die erste Inspektion in der Fachwerkstatt, da wird das AWOL des Bürohengts richtig durchgecheckt.




alli333i schrieb:


> exakt. ich sehe das viel lieber als immer die gleichen Hochglanzbilder von Trendsetter-Drahteseln der Hipsterfraktion im hohen vierstelligen Wertbereich. Ich fahre gerne Fahrrad, nicht Blingbling!
> 
> 'nuff said!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2016)

Na kommt, jetzt wollen wir aber nicht plakativ mit Klischees um uns werfen. Hier gibt es etliche "Bürohengste", die selbst an ihren Rotzgurken rumschrauben. Außerdem kann und muss nicht jeder seine Räder selbst warten. Wenn sich jemand ein teures Auto kauft, nimmt auch nicht jeder gleich an, dass er dadurch zum KFZler wird. Daraus gewinnt man keinerlei Information wie ernsthaft und intensiv das Rad letztlich genutzt wird.


----------



## hellmono (27. Juni 2016)

Mehr Klischee als Fixie-fahrende Berliner geht doch eh nicht, oder? 

Gruß aus dem Büro!


----------



## randinneur (27. Juni 2016)

Gruß aus einem Berliner Büro!


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Juni 2016)

die meisten Radler sind nun mal sesselfurzer. wenn man den ganzen Tag in einem dreckloch körperlich arbeitet, dann braucht man dazu kaum noch einen körperlichen Ausgleich.
aber wen juckt das auch? frohes radeln und bitte weiter Gurken Posten.


----------



## Tinkerer (27. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ne olle Gurke die ordentlich beritten wird. passender kannste hier nicht sein. bei den vielen Flaschen und Taschen könnt man meinen du brauchst noch eine Träger hinten und da seh ich ihn schon.



Der Eindruck täuscht ein wenig. In den letzten Jahren sind die Komponeten ständig erneuert und modernisiert worden. Abgesehen vom Rahmen (und der Sattelstüze) ist nur noch der Umwerfer vom Original übrig geblieben. Da stecken über die Jahre schon einige Investitionen drin. Das man die nicht sofort sieht ist aber durchaus positiv, weil das Rad so oberflächlich betrachtet für Langfinger nicht übermäßig attraktiv wirkt.

Die Flschen sind doch nur 2x 750ml.  Wenn es heiß ist und die Tour länger wird, nehm ich auch schonmal ein, zwei weitere Flaschen im Sportrucksack mit. Die Taschen hingegen sind ziemlich neu, weil ich die letzten drei, vier Jahre relativ wenig gefahren bin und erst dieses Jahr wieder mehr fahre. (Alles nach persönlichen Maßstäben, natürlich.) Die obere Tasche enthält alles technische: Handy, MP3 Player, Kamera... In der hinteren ist eine Notfallregenjacke verstaut und die vorder Tasche ist für einen Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeugt, etc. gedacht. Packtaschen für hinten hätte ich auch hier, aber momentan reicht noch ein kleiner Rücksack um die Weste für Abends und etwas Proviant unter zu bringen. Aber der Gepäckträger ist super, um das Rad daran aus dem Keller zu hieven. 

---

Was das Schrauben angeht: Ich mach einiges selber, aber manchmal muß dann doch noch ein Experte konsultiert werden. Momentan hab ich Schaltungsprobleme, nachdem ich Kette und Ritzelpaket gewechselt habe. Primär vorne. Der Umwerfer war eh schon länger etwas problematisch aber ich befürchte, daß jetzt die Kettenblätter auch hinüber sind, obwohl die garnicht so sehr viel gelaufen sind. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich die komplette Kurbel wechseln soll (was evtl. ein neues Innenlager erforderlich machen würde) oder nur die Blätter austauschen soll. (Wofür ich den passenden Lochkreis bestimmen müßte. Ein "müßte eigentlich 104/64 sein" über den Daumen kann auch daneben gehen.) Aber das ist ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juni 2016)

Nach all den Jahren das Innenlager mal rausnehmen ist auch nicht falsch,wenns sich noch bewegen lässt


----------



## Tinkerer (27. Juni 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Nach all den Jahren das Innenlager mal rausnehmen ist auch nicht falsch,wenns sich noch bewegen lässt



Das Lager ist 2008 oder 2009 (müßte ich nochmal nachsehen) zusammen mit der Kurbel gewechselt worden. Ich muß nur mal nachsehen, ob das Vierkant oder Octalink ist. Die Laufleistung ist - wie gesagt - relativ gering. Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unter 10.000km, weil ich ein paar Jahre ziemlich mit dem Radfahren pausiert habe. Deshalb hatte ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme mit den Kettenblättern erwartet, aber vielleicht war die alte Kette einfach zu lange drauf.


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juni 2016)

es ging mir nicht um den verschleiss sondern um die korrosion,nach 17 jahren kann da schon was  passiert sein
mein RR wird einmal im Jahr komplett demontiert und wieder zusammengebaut


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mehr Klischee als Fixie-fahrende Berliner geht doch eh nicht, oder?
> 
> Gruß aus dem Büro!


Ich hab es mir verkniffen


----------



## cwasilei (27. Juni 2016)

alli333i schrieb:


> exakt. ich sehe das viel lieber als immer die gleichen Hochglanzbilder von Trendsetter-Drahteseln der Hipsterfraktion im hohen vierstelligen Wertbereich. Ich fahre gerne Fahrrad, nicht Blingbling!
> 
> 'nuff said!



Was ist daran verkehrt ein hochwertiges, robustes, langlebiges, maßgeschneidertes Fahrrad - in deinem Wording "Blingbling" - zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (28. Juni 2016)

Mein Vaya wurde für die Packtaschen reisefertig gemacht. Erst geht es von Metz an den Rhein, anschließend von HB an die Ostseeküste.
Entspannendes radeln, da meine bessere Hälfte dabei ist.


----------



## pefro (28. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Mein Favorit: AWOL für 2000€ kaufen ,Riss in der Kettenstrebe haben und zum "Einstellen" der Schaltung zur Fachwerkstatt.



Riss? Da kommt doch der Riemen durch! 

Bin ich froh, dass es da draußen Menschen gibt, deren Leben aus mehr besteht, als aus Klischees...


----------



## TrueMoabit (28. Juni 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Riss? Da kommt doch der Riemen durch!
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass es da draußen Menschen gibt, deren Leben aus mehr besteht, als aus Klischees...



Der Rest der AWOL-Fraktion hält das für einen Riss. Kläre sie doch auf.


----------



## pefro (29. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Der Rest der AWOL-Fraktion hält das für einen Riss. Kläre sie doch auf.



Finde den Witz... 

_Natürlich IST es ein Riss und keine Rahmenöffnung für den Riemen._


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (1. Juli 2016)

Räder sind fast gepackt, morgen in der Früh geht es für 2 Wochen in den Norden


----------



## kuwahara (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## ArSt (2. Juli 2016)

Passend zu dem Usernamen über meinem Post! 






Aufbruch zu einer dreitägigen Rennsteig-Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988...le-weitere-jahre.648367/page-33#post-13886664


----------



## DC. (2. Juli 2016)

Mein Transporter.
Macht alles was er soll und ist Solo auch noch recht fix


----------



## grisu1 (5. Juli 2016)

....mein Stadt/Land Rad für jeden Tag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. Juli 2016)

ganz schöner brocken. gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## shibby68 (5. Juli 2016)

Die Alltagsgurke


----------



## exto (5. Juli 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ganz schöner brocken. gefällt mir sehr gut!



Udo Böltz-Fahrrad: Geht NIE kaputt!


----------



## dasspice (8. Juli 2016)

Meine Mutter (*1943) hat jetzt auch ein neues Rad, damit sie nach 10 Jahren wieder sicher radfahren kann.
Ein Draisin Shoppi von 2005 mit 7-Gang SRAM Nabenschaltung und Magura Hydraulikbremsen.

Erst zusammengeklappt:




Dann fahrbereit:




Mehr Bilder in meinem Benutzeralbum, einfach auf das Foto klicken.


----------



## exto (9. Juli 2016)

Kann man den Korb nicht weiter oben einhängen? So muss man ja alles was drin ist, tief gebückt wieder rausheben. Das wird bei Jahrgang 43 auch nicht jeden Tag lustiger.


----------



## dasspice (9. Juli 2016)

Ja, man kann den Korb auch noch oberhalb der Achsschenkel einhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (9. Juli 2016)

rein von der optik der front würde ICH das teil gerne in zusammengeklapptem zustand fahren wollen - sieht schnittig aus


----------



## dasspice (9. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, aber dann kann man die Klapppedale nicht ausklappen und die Lenkung funktioniert so auch nicht.


----------



## rasumichin (9. Juli 2016)

Bialek schrieb:


> Räder sind fast gepackt, morgen in der Früh geht es für 2 Wochen in den Norden



Viel Spass, vom Gepaeck her koennte man meinen es geht um eine mehrmalige Weltumrundung aber ja, ich nehm auch immer zuviel mit


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (9. Juli 2016)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Viel Spass, vom Gepaeck her koennte man meinen es geht um eine mehrmalige Weltumrundung aber ja, ich nehm auch immer zuviel mit


ja leider packe ich immer wieder zuviel ein , dauert noch bis ich raus habe was ich alles brauche. leider habe ich die tour aus gesundheitlichen gründen jetzt abbrechen müssen. :-(


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (10. Juli 2016)

Radreise von Hamburg nach St. Peter - Ording 


  Ankunft am Eidersperrwerk bei Regen am späten Abend.


 
Auf meinen Programm stand noch der Westerhever Leuchtturm.


 
Fazit von der Tour:
Mal wieder viel zuviel Gepäck.
Zuviel Kilometer an einem Tag gefahren.
Trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gehabt.
Und das Surly Big Dummy hat mich mal wieder überrascht was es alles tragen kann.


----------



## hellmono (10. Juli 2016)

Gerade mal nachgeschaut. 140km von Hamburg nach St. Peter Ording. Was bitte hattest du alles dabei?! 

Aber schönes Rad und sicher schöne Tour!


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (10. Juli 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Gerade mal nachgeschaut. 140km von Hamburg nach St. Peter Ording. Was bitte hattest du alles dabei?!
> 
> Aber schönes Rad und sicher schöne Tour!


hatte einige Sachen von mein Bruder mitgenommen, unter anderen hatten wir auch einen Grill und einen kleinen Gaskocher dabei. Kleidung für eine Woche, ein Zelt, Schlafsack..........


----------



## Bener (10. Juli 2016)

Geld fur Bier und Schnitzel und Flickzeug.... Mehr braucht man doch nicht auf 140km...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

so ein smoker braucht halt platz.


----------



## rotwildrfr02 (15. Juli 2016)

Mein Wiesmann Sir Francis Drake.
Der wahrscheinlich letzte Rahmen, den FW als Nur-Rahmen-ohne-Anbauteile gebaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo, so was bekommt man bei einer grossen amerikanischen Sporthandelskette. Nicht schlecht !!!

https://www.rei.com/product/875004/novara-randonee-bike-2016

oder das:

https://www.rei.com/product/874998/novara-safari-bike-2016

Wirklich schön gemachte Stahlrahmen. Preis geht meiner Meinung nach absolut in Ordnung. Modelle gibt es seit Jahren. Werden immer weiterentwickelt. Gibt im Internet sehr viele Fotos "on Tour".

Gruß Thomas


----------



## peterbe (21. Juli 2016)

Fargo-Konfiguration für eine Schweden-Rundfahrt: Mary-Bar, 1x11 x01, ThePlug sorgt für Strom(muss ich noch anbauen)


----------



## pefro (21. Juli 2016)

Schönes Rad. Für Schweden (viel Schotter) vielleicht noch andere Reifen, oder willst Du die Supreme drauf lassen?


----------



## tagoon (21. Juli 2016)

In das Fargo passen doch die Continent Race King wunderbar rein. Als ich das Fargo hatte, fand ich die richtig gut.


----------



## peterbe (21. Juli 2016)

Racekings gehen bei einem Tour-Systemgewicht von 130kg bepackt gar nicht. Als Schotterersatz habe ich noch Ardents eingepackt. Aber die Supreme laufen auf Asphalt so wunderbar leise.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (22. Juli 2016)

Ok bei 130kg wird es dann nix. Wusste nicht das es so viel wird. 

Wo geht den die Route lang? Nur Südschweden oder ganz weit nach oben und den Flieger zurück?


----------



## peterbe (22. Juli 2016)

Im Westen hoch bis Dalsland, quereren bis Uppsala, Ostküste zurück.  das reicht uns.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tagoon (23. Juli 2016)

Hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## .floe. (2. August 2016)

Auch hier gehört es rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraubenkopf (2. August 2016)

Hi

Welcher Gepäckträger ist das?


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2016)

Das ist ein Pizza Rack. Aber die Kiste ist interessant. Was ist das für ein Gerät?


----------



## .floe. (2. August 2016)

Die Kiste ist eine Eigenentwicklung. 2mm Alublech pluverbeschichtet, innen Griptape und zwischen Blech und Rack Fugendichtband. Hält bombenfest nur mit den 3 Mini-Spanngurten. Das Rack bleibt quasi unberührt. Super zum Brötchen holen oder für nen kleinen Einkauf aufm Rückweg von der Arbeit


----------



## pefro (2. August 2016)

Tolle Arbeit. Sieht professionell aus!


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Die Kiste ist eine Eigenentwicklung. 2mm Alublech pluverbeschichtet, innen Griptape und zwischen Blech und Rack Fugendichtband. Hält bombenfest nur mit den 3 Mini-Spanngurten. Das Rack bleibt quasi unberührt. Super zum Brötchen holen oder für nen kleinen Einkauf aufm Rückweg von der Arbeit


Haben will


----------



## .floe. (2. August 2016)

Ich kann ne DXF / DWG Datei zur Verfügung stellen...Frässchablone, muss dann nur noch gekantet werden. Müsste die original Zeichnung nochmal abändern, die Kiste ist besser wenn sie nochmal nen Zentimeter breiter und tiefer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2016)

Leider hab ich das falsche studiert und keinen Zugang zu den nötigen Gerätschaften. Da wirds wohl meine Plastik-Kiste weiterhin richten müssen.


----------



## kreisbremser (2. August 2016)

ich empfehle eine alte obstkiste.


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich empfehle eine alte obstkiste.


Ich glaube das hat mir dann eine Idee zu viel Vintage-Kult-Retro-Hipster-Flair. Für die Anwendung hat PP in meinen Augen auch die besseren Eigenschaften.


----------



## pefro (2. August 2016)

Hab da letztens schon was gesehen, aber ich glaube, die hier ist zu groß, oder?

http://www.lidl.de/de/enders-aluminium-box-ohne-deckel-ottawa-s-30l/p39100


----------



## kreisbremser (2. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat mir dann eine Idee zu viel Vintage-Kult-Retro-Hipster-Flair. Für die Anwendung hat PP in meinen Augen auch die besseren Eigenschaften.


ja, aber nicht hipster. eher Hippie.


pefro schrieb:


> Hab da letztens schon was gesehen, aber ich glaube, die hier ist zu groß, oder?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/enders-aluminium-box-ohne-deckel-ottawa-s-30l/p39100


die ist wirklich gar nicht übel, aber 42€ ....


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2016)

Und selbst schon fast 2kg schwer


----------



## kreisbremser (2. August 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Auch hier gehört es rein...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516345
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 516346


ich gebe zu,das bleibt die attraktivste Lösung. zumal man das auch immer farblich anpassen kann.


----------



## pefro (2. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und selbst schon fast 2kg schwer



Ein ordentlicher Brocken. Wobei: Materialstärke 0,8 mm. Die von @.floe. hatte ja 2mm. Was wiegt die denn dann?


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2016)

Die Ecken fehlen ja, so schwer kanns also nicht sein


----------



## Bonpensiero (6. August 2016)

Die Schlappen will ick och! Haben wolllen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2016)

http://sim-works.com/en/panaracer/the-homage-green-x-skin


----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2016)

Das salsa ist der Kracher


----------



## Bonpensiero (6. August 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> http://sim-works.com/en/panaracer/the-homage-green-x-skin



Jup, ich weiß. Da sind die Bilder ja her...
Der Hammer... Hatte die Michelin in der Farbe an meinem schwarzen ATB. RIP!


----------



## peterbe (7. August 2016)

Ich finde, die Farbe der Reifen erinnert an Klosteine. Ich hätte beim Fahren immer so einen Clorgeruch in der Nase


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2016)

Da gab es doch mal die fischherrmans mit zitronengeschmack ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## nightwolf (7. August 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Die Schlappen will ick och! Haben wolllen! (...)


Aber bei Scheinwerfer und Ruecklicht musst Du die Position nochmal ueberdenken. Der Scheinwerfer illuminiert eine Lowriderstrebe von innen und das Ruecklicht den Hinterreifen ... bin direkt  neugierig welche Farbe das ergibt, wenn man diese Reifen rot anleuchtet ...   


peterbe schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Farbe der Reifen erinnert an Klosteine. Ich hätte beim Fahren immer so einen Clorgeruch in der Nase (...)


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. August 2016)

Hier mein steinaltes Radl


----------



## kreisbremser (8. August 2016)

dein frontschutzblech verdient eine neuausrichtung, ansonsten sieht es recht weiss aus.


----------



## Stadtkind (8. August 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Die Schlappen will ick och! Haben wolllen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 517620
> 
> ...



Ich kann diesen Trend zu den Vorderrad Gepäcksträger ja überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Stilistisch und techisch auch. Nichts fährt sich schlechter als vorne das Gepäck zu haben. Wenn vorne, dann weil hinten kein Platz mehr ist. Denke dass hat sich zurecht bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (8. August 2016)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Trend zu den Vorderrad Gepäcksträger ja überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Stilistisch und techisch auch. Nichts fährt sich schlechter als vorne das Gepäck zu haben. Wenn vorne, dann weil hinten kein Platz mehr ist. Denke dass hat sich zurecht bewährt.



Das sehen wohl einige anders als Du. So einfach ist die Welt


----------



## Stadtkind (8. August 2016)

Der Vorteil ist dass man schneller was einpacken kann. Oder es sind sperrige Dinge und man hat keinen Anhänger, da kann man besser manövrieren wenns vorne ist. Ich halte es für einen Modetrend  Aber nix für ungut.

Damit ich nicht weiter unangenehm auffalle zeig ich meine beiden Trekking/Reise/Stadträder.


Irgendein Patria  Reiserad (glaub ich). Mit seinen gefühlten 20kg für die Ewigkeit gemacht.





Trek 520. Ich habe vor das Rad wieder auf Dropbar zurückzubauen. Leider hab ichs ohne erworben. Bei dem fahr ich die Sättel regelmäßg durch wegen Dauergebrauch, also hab ich diesmal gleich einen beschädigten genommen.






Und ein Rad mit Frontbeladung hab ich eh auch. Wobei ich das zum Einkaufen mittlerweile kaum noch verwende. Aber praktisch um Pakete zur Post zu bringen, u.U. durch Abnahme des Korbs.


----------



## rasumichin (8. August 2016)

Zum 100. mal aber wieder etwas anders






Hauptsache bunt


----------



## hellmono (9. August 2016)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Trend zu den Vorderrad Gepäcksträger ja überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Stilistisch und techisch auch. Nichts fährt sich schlechter als vorne das Gepäck zu haben. Wenn vorne, dann weil hinten kein Platz mehr ist. Denke dass hat sich zurecht bewährt.



Schon mal so gefahren?


----------



## rasumichin (9. August 2016)

Hab nachdem ich den lowrider montiert habe ein wenig getestet mit Gebäck vorne oder hinten. Solange es nicht um schwere Lasten geht ist vorne schon ok, würde dennoch meinen erst hinten dann vorne. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich das Rad mit Gewicht vorne deutlich schwerer die Treppen zu meiner Wohnung hochwuchten lässt.


----------



## Stadtkind (10. August 2016)

rasumichin schrieb:


> habe ein wenig getestet mit Gebäck vorne oder hinten.



Das Gebäck ist für vorne, das Gepäck für hinten! 



hellmono schrieb:


> Schon mal so gefahren?



Ja.
Meine Kritik richtet sich ja nicht so sehr gegen das hübsche Salsa da oben, gleichwohl ich das viel praktischer aufgebaut hätte, mit Gepäckträger hinten natürlich, sondern gegen so Ausgeburten die momentan zu sehen sind. So minimalistische Singlespeed* Dinger im schlechten Sinne,  mit einem Frontlader wie ein Postzustellradl. Dann haben sie meistens keinen Ständer. Was für ein Unfug.

* toll zum losfahren mit Gepäck, oder doch nur Gebäck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (11. August 2016)

Zum Gepäck vorne mal diesen Artikel lesen:

http://www.cyclingabout.com/best-carry-load-bicycle-touring-front-rear-panniers/

Deckt sich hundertprozentig mit meinen Erfahrungen. Die Nachteile überwiegen mit dem Gewicht vorne (für mich). Ich bin ganz schnell wieder "rückfällig" geworden und hab mein Gepäck wieder hinten drauf.

...und mal wieder auf Tour gewesen


----------



## EmDoubleU (12. August 2016)

Hi,

Thema Frontbefestigung: Wäre für mich als alleinige Transportmöglichkeit auch gar nichts, sieht halt einfach nur stylisch aus und ist gerade IN.

An meinem Trekker habe ich auch einen Lowrider und schätze diese Befestigungsmöglichkeit durchaus. Aber nur um das Gepäck etwas zu verteilen, in den kleinen Frontrollern landen ausschließlich so leichte Ausrüstungsgegenstände wie mein Daunenschlafsack und die NeoAir Isomatte, die leichten aber sperrigen Crocs kommen gern mal oben auf die Fronttaschen.
Alles, was in Summe schwerer wiegt, wird auf jeden Fall in den hinteren Taschen verpackt bzw. am hinteren Gepäckträger befestigt.


----------



## ArSt (14. August 2016)

Passend zur Homage der Michelin-Reifen und zum Thema Satteltaschen hinten oder vorne:




Bild ist allerdings schon vier Jahre alt, die grünen "Klosteine" gibt's schon lange nicht mehr. Waren aber für einen Drahtreifen sehr gut!





 28x1,2"


----------



## bus-flo (14. August 2016)

Mein Reiserad

Bike-Teck Multi Cross Rahmen
XTR / Dura Ace Schaltung
Stgonlight No Pogo Kurbel
Tubus und Pelago Gepäckträger
Laufräder Momentan Mavic A719 mit Son Namendynamo und XTR Nabe werden aber noch getauscht.
Reifen Panaracer Gravelking SK 40mm
Vorbau Tange, Lenker Nitto B-135AA, Steuersatz und Satellstütze Richey Logic
Sattel Turbo Matic 2



 

Grüße Flo


----------



## ArSt (14. August 2016)

Strafzettel mit'm Hinterrad eingefangen? 
Auch eher ein schöner Klassiker!


----------



## bus-flo (14. August 2016)

klar gerade bei dem Rad das wahrscheinlich am meisten der StVO entspricht ;-) ist ne Spokkart.

War auch so gewollt das es einigermassen Zeitgemäss ist daher sollen noch ein PSpecializedaar schöne Laufräder mit Pulstar Naben und H plus Son Archetyp Felgen verbaut werden. 

Fahrräder aus dieser zeit Und Bauart sind meine Favoriten hab noch zwei Specialized Cross Rods rumliegen die auf ihren Aufbau warten und den hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/corratec-3011.808343/


----------



## Tinkerer (14. August 2016)

Frage: Was macht man, wenn man ein paar zusätzliche Kleinigkeiten mitnehmen will, selbst der kleine Rucksack auf Dauer doch nervt, die billigen Packtaschen aber eine gewisse Neigung dazu haben, mit den Fersen Kontakt aufzunehmen?

Lösung: Man nehme einfach zwei Lenkertaschen und montiere sie hinten drann...


----------



## Martin31008 (14. August 2016)

Wie wärs mit ner anständigen Bierkiste auf dem Gepäckträger. Sieht auf jedenfall Stylischer dran. Du hast ja immer noch das Geweih drauf  ich benutze die großen Werkzeugflaschen die man in Trinkflaschenhalter bekommt. Reicht sogar für ne leichte Jacke. und sonst hab ich nen Vaude Rad Rucksack. Der ist leicht und hat ein Netz mit Streben und dadurch abstand zum Rücken. bestens.


----------



## Tinkerer (15. August 2016)

Achtung, längeres OT. Ggf. einfach ignorieren. 



Spoiler






Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner anständigen Bierkiste auf dem Gepäckträger. Sieht auf jedenfall Stylischer dran.



Ich hab in jeder Tasche eine 400ml Isoflasche untergebracht. Dazu für die kalten Herb... äh Augustabende eine Weste, die immer den halben Rucksack verstopft hat. Der restliche Platz ist für die Notration reserviert. Mit der "Bekloppten-Truppe" der Critical Mass Touristen dauert so eine Fahrt auch schon mal bis 2 oder 3h samstagfrüh, selbst wenn man eigentlich nur um die 100km unterwegs ist. Und find' mal irgendwo in der Pampa wenigstens ne Tankstelle, die dann auch noch geöffnet hat. 



Martin31008 schrieb:


> Du hast ja immer noch das Geweih drauf



Das erntet unterwegs immer wieder Kommentar, aber wenn es dann mal schön bergab geht, hängt die Hälfte der Truppe irgendwie verränkt über dem Lenker, um noch ein Quentchen windschnittiger zu sein. Dann bin ich immer ganz froh, das ich mit dem Geweih bequem rollen kann und dabei vor allem den Lenker immer noch sicher in der Hand habe.



Martin31008 schrieb:


> ich benutze die großen Werkzeugflaschen die man in Trinkflaschenhalter bekommt. Reicht sogar für ne leichte Jacke. und sonst hab ich nen Vaude Rad Rucksack. Der ist leicht und hat ein Netz mit Streben und dadurch abstand zum Rücken. bestens.



Ich hab in der Dreieckstasche eine Regenjacke untergebracht. Ansonsten hab ich ja einen Sportrucksack. Einen kleinen, der eigentlich primär für eine Trinkblase gedacht ist und seit Montag (ja aus'em Lidl, steh ich zu ) einen mittelgroßen Trekkingrucksack. Aber soviel Gepäck hab ich momentan im Sommer bei unseren normalen CM-Touren in die Nachbarstädte jetzt auch wieder nicht dabei.

Allerdings könnte es sein, daß ich in näherer Zeit einen einspurigen Anhänger anschaffe. Da hat sich eine Gruppe zusammengefunden, die teilweise merkwürdige Dinge mit auf Tour nimmt.











Und das Schlimme ist, daß ich inzwischen selber auch eine ähnliche Ausrüstung habe. 



Jetzt aber schnell wieder btt.





(Alibibild)


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2016)

CM touristik ausfahrten... klingt witzig...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (15. August 2016)

Also, so eine Trekking Kurbelgarnitur macht an einen Mtb durchaus Sinn, denn die kleineren 26 zoll räder haben nicht so eine Lauffläche wie bei 28 zoll.. dazu noch, je nach Reifengröße/Höhe ...


----------



## Tinkerer (15. August 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> CM touristik ausfahrten... klingt witzig...



Den Begriff "CM Tourismus" hab ich nicht erfunden, ich fahr (abgesehen von 3x SG letztes Jahr) erst seit diesem Jahr mehr oder weniger regelmäßig in andere Städte mit. Dieses gegenseitige Besuchen der CMs gibt es schon viel länger. Wuppertal liegt einfach super zentral. ~25km bis Solingen, ~30 bis Bochum, ~40 bis Essen und ~30 bis Düsseldorf. Bei Duisburg hab ich letzten Monat gepaßt, die kamen am Ende so bei knapp über 130km raus und Dortmund wurde bisher noch nicht ins Visier genommen. Da waren wir nur bei der Sternfahrt und waren mit kleinem Umweg so nach gut 120km zurück. Vielleicht fahr ich diesen Monat erstmalig mit zur CM Köln, mal sehen. Die ist ja nochmal größer als unsere eigene CM.
Hier gibt es einen harten Kern, der echt _jeden_ Freitag irgendwo mitfährt. (Andere Städte besuchen sich aber auch gegenseitig.) Ganz so extrem dabei bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht und vor allem mehr aus Spaß am gemeinsamen Fahren und weniger aus politischen Gründen. - Naja, inzwischen sieht man dem Rad dann doch an, daß es als Tourenrad genutzt wird, das vor allem praktisch sein muß. Früher wären so Sachen wie Dynamolicht, feste Schutzbleche, ein Ständer oder gar ein Gepäckträger nicht im Traum an das Rad gekommen. Man könnte sagen, es wächst an seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2016)

Danke für die ausführlich antwort. Ab und an fahre ich auch mal zu einer CM in eine nachbarstadt, dass es aber leute gibt, die daraus eine rundfahrt machen wusste ich noch nicht. Sehr schön.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. August 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Frage: Was macht man, wenn man ein paar zusätzliche Kleinigkeiten mitnehmen will, selbst der kleine Rucksack auf Dauer doch nervt, die billigen Packtaschen aber eine gewisse Neigung dazu haben, mit den Fersen Kontakt aufzunehmen?
> 
> Lösung: Man nehme einfach zwei Lenkertaschen und montiere sie hinten drann...



Poah...das ist optisch aber mehr als Geschmacksache. Ich würde es in den Schee-Tunnel schieben und nen langen Schuh machen...


----------



## alli333i (17. August 2016)

Ich finds völlig in Ordnung


----------



## peterbe (18. August 2016)

Ich vermisse vorne am Lenker ein Transistorradio.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerer (18. August 2016)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Poah...das ist optisch aber mehr als Geschmacksache.



Ich finde die Taschen absolut okay. Es geht mehr als gedacht rein und trotzdem gibt es keinen Fersenkontakt beim Fahren. Nur bei Regen muß sich die Konstuktion noch beweisen. Das einzige was optisch tatsächlich etwas stört, ist diese Schräglage. Das liegt aber mit an der Konstruktion des Tubus Minimal, der eigentlich für Quicklink 3 Taschen gedacht ist. (Die mir aber momentan zu teuer sind.) Normale Taschen hängen einfach leicht schräg dran, weil der Träger nicht gerade sondern gebogen ist. Bei den Lenkertaschen ließe sich das theoretisch sogar ausgleichen, weil die Klettbänder haben, die man unterschiedlich lang machen kann. Die Klettbänder sind aber auch der Grund für die Spanngurte, die in erster Linie für die sehr starke Schräglage verantwortlich sind. Der Gepäckträger ist ja nur halb so dick wie ein Lenker und ich möchte mich nicht darauf verlassen, daß die entsprechend halb so große Kontaktfläche der Klettbänder das ganze sicher hält.



peterbe schrieb:


> Ich vermisse vorne am Lenker ein Transistorradio.



Sieh dir nochmal ganz genau die Oberrohrtasche auf dem Bild an. 


*Kleines Edit:* Auf Gund der anhaltenden Kritik - ach quatsch, aus praktischen Erwägungen heraus natürlich, habe ich das Geweih ein wenig getarnt. Die Perspektive auf dem Foto täuscht da etwas. In Natura ist es jetzt doch wesentlich dezenter, als es auf dem Bild wirkt.





(Und bitte keine Fragen, warum ich die alte Satteltsche verkehrt herum am Gepäckträger montiert habe, die lag einfach noch hier rum und paßte da rein montagemäßig einfach zu gut dran, um nicht zu testen, ob sie da beim Fahren stört. Das die Optik etwas strange ist, weiß ich selber. )

Vorhin hab ich noch schnell den Frontrückstrahler etwas tiefer gesetzt, weil der von der Tasche verdeckt wurde. - Aber ob der jetzt so den großen Unterschied ausmacht...


----------



## maggi>B (19. August 2016)

Neuer Rahmen und Gabel, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Vortrieb Trekkingrahmen 57cm, RockShox Paragon


----------



## peterbe (19. August 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Taschen absolut okay. Es geht mehr als gedacht rein und trotzdem gibt es keinen Fersenkontakt beim Fahren. Nur bei Regen muß sich die Konstuktion noch beweisen. Das einzige was optisch tatsächlich etwas stört, ist diese Schräglage. Das liegt aber mit an der Konstruktion des Tubus Minimal, der eigentlich für Quicklink 3 Taschen gedacht ist. (Die mir aber momentan zu teuer sind.) Normale Taschen hängen einfach leicht schräg dran, weil der Träger nicht gerade sondern gebogen ist. Bei den Lenkertaschen ließe sich das theoretisch sogar ausgleichen, weil die Klettbänder haben, die man unterschiedlich lang machen kann. Die Klettbänder sind aber auch der Grund für die Spanngurte, die in erster Linie für die sehr starke Schräglage verantwortlich sind. Der Gepäckträger ist ja nur halb so dick wie ein Lenker und ich möchte mich nicht darauf verlassen, daß die entsprechend halb so große Kontaktfläche der Klettbänder das ganze sicher hält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...jetzt bekomme ich langsam Angst...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (19. August 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...jetzt bekomme ich langsam Angst...



Wir sind ganz harmlose Leute, die einfach nur zusammen radfahren und dabei gelegentlich etwas Musik hören. - Oh, und wir sind manchmal ziemlich viele.



Spoiler













Unterwegs in andere Städte sind wir allerdings meistens überschaubar um die +/- 10 Leute. Mit denen habe ich vorhin meinen ersten "Massensturz" live miterlebt. Welcher Idiot hatten den großartigen Einfall, daß eine Brücke mit einer Stahlfahrbahn doch eine wirklich tolle Idee wäre. (Wenn das Schild wenigstens auf der anderen Seite nicht fehlen würde...) x-mal drüber gefahren, aber heute zum ersten mal bei Nässe. Bremsen führt zu unmittelbarem, völligem Kontrollverlust über das Rad. Aber wenns 3, 4 Meter vor einem vier Mann schmeißt, gibt es keine echte Alternative zu bremsen. Zum Glück bin ich irgendwie am Geländer gelandet und das Rad ist ohne mich zu Boden gegangen, während ich da dran hing wie bei schwerer See am Mast. 

Uhm, sorry wegen der Abschweifung, aber ich glaube, ich stehe noch leicht unter Schock oder so. Als Tourenfahrer steigt man nicht so oft unplanmäßig ab.


----------



## ArSt (20. August 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> daß eine Brücke mit einer Stahlfahrbahn doch eine wirklich tolle Idee wäre.


Höre ich gerade auch zum ersten Mal. Bisher kannte ich das nur von nassen Brücken mit Holzbohlenfahrbahn: Schlimmer wie Glatteis!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (20. August 2016)

holzbrücken bei frost


----------



## Deleted 318916 (22. August 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Da sich die Möglichkeit ergibt die alten Sora Griffe loszuwerden, die optisch nicht so meins waren, hab ich das Cockpit nochmal umgebaut und bei der Gelegenheit auch noch den Lenker gewechselt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 521877


Ein Saga, oder? Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## mubi (23. August 2016)

da hier ja netterweise alle räder akzeptiert werden...raleigh twenty (kein klapprad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (24. August 2016)

@reindeer gönn dem saga und uns doch mal ein paar schönere bilder. für mich total unverständlich warum man das hier so selten sieht.


----------



## Bibendum (24. August 2016)

Hier mal mein low budget-Trassenflitzer bzw. Fahrrad für die Arbeit und zurück:



 



Aus der Restekiste zusammengebaut und mit günstigen, gebrauchten Teilen hier aus dem Forum. Einige Teile werden beizeiten noch geändert (Pedale, Sattel, starre Gabel, Satteltasche(n) etc.), aber so steht und fährt es ersteinmal...


----------



## whoa (24. August 2016)

Jemand aus der Familie brauchte ein Rad für 3 Wochen Schweden. Endlich hatte ich mal ein wenig Druck mein Projekt Schlechtwetterstadtrad abzuschließen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. August 2016)

Bibendum schrieb:


> gebrauchten Teilen hier aus dem Forum. Einige Teile werden beizeiten noch geändert (Pedale, Sattel, starre Gabel, Satteltasche(n) etc.), aber so steht und fährt es ersteinmal...


Du meinst sicherlich .. Einige Teile werden einigen aus dem Forum noch bekannt vorkommen.. 

Das fänd ich interessant, eine Art Raterunde..


----------



## Sesselpupser (24. August 2016)

Mein gutes Stück für die schnelle verlängertes-WE-Tour, hier ohne gepäcktragenden Zierrat........






Gemüffelter Patria Randonneur in Rh 64 (bei waagrechtem OR kommt eher 66 raus  )....
....vervollständigt mit einer bunten Mischung aus Ultegra (STI), XTR (SW, Naben), Rigida Grizzly CSS (Felgen), TA Carmina-Kurbel in 185 mm, Velo Orange (Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze), Challenge Paris-Roubaix in 27-622 (bauen auf den Felgen 29,9 mm breit) und schnöden SKS-Blechen.
Fährt sich mit Spargepäck (5 - 10 kg in Ortliebs an Tubus Vega) sehr geschmeidig. 

Da auch noch ein RR, MTB und dieses Alltagsrad 






im Fuhrpark stehen, wird der Randonneur für die Schön-Wetter-Kurzurlaube genommen.

Matze


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. August 2016)

Du wirst sicher groß sein ..
Vielleicht um die 2 M ?


----------



## Sesselpupser (25. August 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Du wirst sicher groß sein ..
> Vielleicht um die 2 M ?


So ist das..... 1,97 m mit 99-er Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist ein angepasster (Semi-)Maßrahmen mit längerem Steuerrohr (man möchte für moderate Sattelüberhöhung ja keine Spacertürme aufbauen) und höhergelegtem Innenlager für die 185-er Kurbel. Die verbauten Rohrlängen sind das Maximum, was Standardrohrsätze hergeben. Jeder Millimeter mehr wäre dann "echter Maßrahmenbau" gewesen - mit den entsprechenden Kosten.

Matze


----------



## halbes_broetche (25. August 2016)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Da auch noch ein RR, MTB und dieses Alltagsrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab da ein ähnliches Stück geerbt, der Vorbesitzer war 196 cm.


----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2016)

halbes_broetche schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein ähnliches Stück geerbt, der Vorbesitzer war 196 cm.


Das ist aber nix für ein halbes Brötchen


----------



## halbes_broetche (25. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist aber nix für ein halbes Brötchen



 Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (26. August 2016)

Hier mal mein Dorf- u. Reisehobel für lange Kerl's. Juchem Maßanfertigung.
Rh 64cm
OR 66cm

 



VG
Ron


----------



## nadine09 (27. August 2016)

Sehr stimmig das Bike. Gefällt mir gut die konsequente Farbwahl. 

Bei der Rahmenhöhe sehen die 28iger Laufräder aus wie 26iger. Das Bike wirkt auf dem Foto nicht riesig. Ist es bei der Rahmenhöhe aber garantiert;-)


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2016)

Das abfallende Oberrohr nimmt dem ganzen etwas die Schärfe, deswegen wirkt der Rahmen nicht riesig. Ist gut gemacht


----------



## Deleted 289649 (27. August 2016)

die roten griffe sind neu und der sattel neu dran, anderen vorbau dran,neue bremskörper und nun geht es.. alles eingestellt


----------



## Lucky3176 (27. August 2016)

Hat der Werner schön geschweißt den Rahmen. Schön ist auch das durchgende innenliegende Röhrchen vom oberen Unterrohr bis zum Ende der Kettenstrebe...bester Schutz für's Lampenkabel.


----------



## Tinkerer (27. August 2016)

Was macht man als CM Tourist am Freitagnachmittag bei ca. 35°? - Man läd möglichst viel Wasser ein und setzt sich für die nächsten 14 Stunden (abzüglich diversen Pausen) auf sein Bike.  Und weil der Kollege einen YT Kanal betreibt, gibt es sogar bewegte Bilder (zwischen 0:16 und 1:49) von dem Packesel. (Nein, ich meine nicht den Esel der bei dem Wetter oben drauf sitz und sich halb totschwitzt, statt irgendwo baden zu gehen. )






Auf welches Bike der geneigte Betrachter achten möge sollte bei aufmerksamer Verfolgung dieses Fadens ja bekannt sein, ansonsten ein kleiner Fingerzeig:


----------



## Martin31008 (28. August 2016)

Warum fahren die durch die Fußgängerzone? Und ja: schicke Hose


----------



## Tinkerer (28. August 2016)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Warum fahren die durch die Fußgängerzone



Das mit der Fußgängerzone hab ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden, aber zumindestens war unten drunter ein "Fahrräder frei" Schild, das man auf dem Video aber relativ schlecht erkennt. War trotzdem total unideal da durch zu fahren. Ob es eine bessere Alternative gegeben hätte, kann ich als Auswärtiger aber nicht beurteilen. Mit knapp 40 Leuten waren die Passanten wohl noch eher positiv gestimmt, aber mit viel mehr Leuten sollte man das echt eher nicht machen, auch wenn wir in Wuppertal auch schonmal mit ca. 500 Leuten durch eine freigegebene Fußgängerzone sind. Aber das liegt der Fall etwas anders, weil es eine offizielle Baustellenumfahrung der gesperten B7 ist und durch die Stadt extra für Radfahrer eingerichtet wurde. Außerdem wid die Hauptfußgängerzone nur gequert und nach Ladenschluß hält sich der Fußbetrieb da in Grenzen. Trotzdem vermeiden wir diese Stelle seitdem tendenziell eher.



Martin31008 schrieb:


> Und ja: schicke Hose



Das ist halt die dünnste / leichteste Sporthose, die ich besitze und Freitag war es zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr entsprechend heiß, die rauszusuchen. Kollektion Lidl halt, genau wie das Shirt. Weniger Geld für den Fahrer ausgeben und mehr für das Bike.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (28. August 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Weniger Geld für den Fahrer ausgeben und mehr für das Bike.


Genau, schließlich macht nicht die Kleidung das Rad sondern der Fahrer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (3. September 2016)

.


----------



## shibby68 (3. September 2016)

Echt schönes Rad.


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (5. September 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Heute nach dem Umbau kleine Testfahrt ins mittelalterliche Umland unternommen. Leider nur das Telefon für ein nichtssagendes Bild dabei gehabt.
> Anhang anzeigen 525389


 
Welche rahmengröße ist denn das saga?


----------



## georg.m (5. September 2016)

Hier ist mein Urbanrad Stevens Strada 800 (mod. 2006), das mich schon seit mehr als 9 Jahre treu begleitet. Wurde aber in diesem Jahr ein wenig Umgebaut, so das letztendlich vom Original nur noch Rahmenset (inkl Vorbau und Sattelstütze) und rechter Schalthebel geblieben sind.






Trotz der Alter finde ich, dass es nach letzter Umbau sehr modern aussieht und mir momentan sehr gefällt. .






Gruß
Georg


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. September 2016)

hab mein kalkhoff jetzt ein wenig umstrukturiert
lenker gekürzt, anderer vorbau,innenlager getauscht, laufrad hinten getauscht, schutzbleche in breit montiert 
sattel davor wor ja nix
Sattelstütze ist nun gerade und man kommt nicht mehr so schnell an die Gepäckträgertasche dran.
Der Gepäckträger war vorher nicht an der richtigen stelle montiert..
Das Licht was dran war ..naja.. Axa Pico. Ausleuchtung auf Feldwegen im Dunkeln..hmm
getauscht gegen einen cyo.

Der Rahmen ist ein tripple butted. Fährt sich auf Strasse sehr steif.

Flaschenhalter in Grün ging ja nicht. Optisch zu grell.. suche da eher was wo die Flasche nicht durchrutscht.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (5. September 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (24. September 2016)

Mein altes, gerade neu aufgebautes Hardo Wagner:









VG,
Michael


----------



## Pan Tau (24. September 2016)

popeye schrieb:


> Mein altes, gerade neu aufgebautes Hardo Wagner:



...ein sehr schöner Aufbau - und vor dem Herren-Salon passend geparkt


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. September 2016)

.


----------



## popeye (25. September 2016)

Mit der Zugführung bin ich auch  noch nicht 100% zufrieden, mal schauen wie ich das noch optimieren kann. Wie die Züge von den Lenkerendschalthebeln weglaufen ist so für mich richtig. Es würde symetrischer aussehen, wenn der Zug für den Umwerfer auch am Oberrohr und nicht am Unterrohr verlaufen würde, das ist aber nunmal so.

Ich denke Du meinst auch eher die Bremsen. Die Dia Compe V-Brake-Rennradbremshebel führen den Zug mit einem Röhrchen zum Hebel, man kanns auf dem Bild unten auf der einen Seite erkennen). Das geht aber so weit vom Lenker weg, dass ich auf das Röhrchen verzichten müsste um den Bremszug im Lenkerband zu verstecken. Beim nächsten Lenkerband-Wechsel schaue ich mir das nochmal an.





Gerade noch nach der ersten Fahrt nachjustieren, Frontrack ist nicht ganz mittig und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten die nach der ersten Fahrt auftraten.

Schönen Sonntag,
Michael


----------



## Deleted 318916 (25. September 2016)

.


----------



## Tinkerer (2. Oktober 2016)

Da ich momentan im Kopf so langsam in die etwas ruhigere Herbst/Wintersaison übergehe, ist jetzt gerade ein guter Moment für einen kleinen Rückblick. Ich finde es faszinierend, wie stark (Stand heute) 'nur' knapp 2.000km (mit diesem Rad), zum überwiegenden Teil on Tour mit den Critical Mass Touristen, das Aussehen meines Rades in gerade mal 12 Monaten verändert haben. Und damit einhergehend eine völlig andere Sichtweise auf Dinge wie Schutzbleche, Ständer oder Gepäckträger/-transport. Natürlich war es dabei hilfreich, ein zweites Rad als reines Spaßgefährt ohne diesen ganzen Krempel dran aufzubauen, aber ich finde die Veränderung trotzdem eindrucksvoll, wenn man bedenkt, daß ich mich über zwei Jahrzehnte diesen Anbauten an meinem Rad erfolgreich verwehrt habe und selbst das Dynamolicht erst vor etwa 6 Jahren an das Rad kam.

Herbst 2015





Herbst 2016:





Ich hätte früher nie gedacht, daß ich das mal sagen würde, aber die aktuelle Aufmachung gefällt mir um Längen besser.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (2. Oktober 2016)

Du freak, du, mit deinen Taschen !!


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (2. Oktober 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Du freak, du, mit deinen Taschen !!


Taschen sind sehr praktisch


----------



## Tinkerer (2. Oktober 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Du freak, du, mit deinen Taschen !!



Klar, ich könnte locker alles, was da am Rahmen verteilt ist, in zwei oder vielelicht sogar einer normalen Packtasche (oder wie früher im Rücksack) verstauen, aber das mit den kleinen Taschen hat sich irgendwie so nach und nach über den Sommer ergeben und ich finde es eigentlich ganz praktischen, wenn alles seinen festen Platz hat und nur einen Griff entfernt ist.



Bialek schrieb:


> Taschen sind sehr praktisch
> [...]



pwnd


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Oktober 2016)

schonmal jemand einen fsa metropolis mit rennradbremshebeln in de biegung verheiratet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Oktober 2016)

doppelpost


----------



## Monty98 (4. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Tinkerer (4. Oktober 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


>



An sich ein schönes Rad, aber viiiel zu wenige Taschen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Oktober 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> An sich ein schönes Rad, aber viiiel zu wenige Taschen.


Hmm, trekking räder müssen nicht immer vollgepackt sein. 
Allerdings frage ich mich ob ich wegen dem reifen vorne nicht doch eher bei 29 ern posten sollte..
Ist immerhin 28*1.75


----------



## DomXC (7. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuß von meinem neuen Alltagsrad, ein Genesis Tour de Fer.
Einsatzbereich "alles außer MTB", also pendeln in der Stadt, kleinere Einkäufe, sowie gelegentlich eine sportliche Runde auf Asphalt. Ab Frühjahr dann auch Familienausflüge mit Kinderanhänger.

Habe das Rahmenkit in England bestellt und teils mit parts aus der Restekiste bestückt. Ist günstiger und auch leichter geworden als das heavy-duty Serienbike. Der Aufbau ist noch nicht ganz fertig, Vorbau und Sattel sind noch nicht endgültig, Züge und Leitungen muss ich auch noch kürzen.

Soweit bin schwer begeistert von dem Stahlrahmen, ist deutlich komfortabler als mein altes Alu-Trekkingrad und die Geometrie taugt mir auch sehr gut.
Ich habe lange zwischen diesem Bike, dem Genesis Croix de Fer und dem Cotic Roadrat geschwankt und hätte um ein Haar ein Radon im Sale gekauft... Letztlich habe ich mich aber richtig entschieden, denke ich.

Das Rad läuft sehr ruhig geradeaus und ist trotzdem wendig genug im Stadtverkehr, hatte diesbezüglich zunächst Bedenken wegen der langen 455 mm Kettenstreben, aber das ist glücklicherweise kein Thema. Der Rahmen hat genug Anlötteile und Ösen für alles was man braucht (und nicht braucht), sogar eine Montageplatte für Seitenständer - das schien mir sinnvoll in Bezug auf den geplanten Hängerbetrieb.


----------



## Butze_MTB (7. Oktober 2016)

Der Heckständer inkl Weberkupplung ist auch sehr praktisch. Schickes Radl. Gepäckträger ist aber auch noch etwas anzupassen.


----------



## DomXC (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der steht noch etwas schief. Habe noch die Tubus Sonderstreben zur Montage an beiden Rahmenösen bestellt, das sollte dann ordentlicher aussehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

ich hätte zumindest vorne ein längeres schutzblech montiert.
bei schneller fahrt hast du im moment genau das tretlager und deine füße in beschuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomXC (8. Oktober 2016)

Möglich... die Curana-Schutzbleche habe ich zugegbenermaßen nur wegen Optik und Gewicht verbaut.
Sollte sich da ein Problem ergeben, gibt es halt noch einen Satz "Winterbleche" zum Wechseln. Hast Du da einen Tip? Kenne nur SKS Longboards, aber die gefallen mir nicht so gut.


----------



## Daniel110 (8. Oktober 2016)

DomXC schrieb:


> Möglich... die Curana-Schutzbleche habe ich zugegbenermaßen nur wegen Optik und Gewicht verbaut.
> Sollte sich da ein Problem ergeben, gibt es halt noch einen Satz "Winterbleche" zum Wechseln. Hast Du da einen Tip? Kenne nur SKS Longboards, aber die gefallen mir nicht so gut.



Metallbleche von Velo Orange oder Gilles Berthoud sind mit einem zusätzlichen Mudflap (gibt´s ja von Brooks oder auch von Berthoud) hervorragend!


----------



## pefro (9. Oktober 2016)

Daniel110 schrieb:


> Metallbleche von Velo Orange oder Gilles Berthoud sind mit einem zusätzlichen Mudflap (gibt´s ja von Brooks oder auch von Berthoud) hervorragend!



Den brauchts gar nicht, wenn man von letzteren gleich die lange Version kauft.

Gilles Berthoud als Winterbleche zu fahren ist aber ungefähr so, wie im April von seinem Porsche Cabrio wieder auf den Golf zu wechseln...


----------



## Butze_MTB (9. Oktober 2016)

Mach da den Schmutzlappen von SKS einfach unten dran und lass es so. Fährt meine Frau auch, Tretlager ist sauber. 

Die Streben hätte ich vermutlich einfach runtergebogen...

Was kommt eigentlich so ein Rahmen? Hab im Netz nur andere gefunden.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/mudguards/4245-mm-sks-long-mudflap/


----------



## flm (9. Oktober 2016)

Seit heute bei eBay


----------



## DomXC (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke, die Schutzbleche schau ich mir mal genauer an. Einfach den Schmutzlappen nachrüsten ist natürlich auch ne gute Idee.

Der Rahmen ist vom 2016er Tour de Fer, den gibts für 2017 anscheinend nicht mehr einzeln. Bestellt habe ich bei ukbikesdepot.
Interessant auch, daß Genesis das Komplettbike jetzt mit Dropbar anbietet - trotz unveränderter Geometrie. Wäre mir viel zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (9. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand, was die Velo Orange Bleche in 45mm wiegen?


----------



## Butze_MTB (9. Oktober 2016)

Bin im November in Edinburgh und hab ggf noch etwas Zeit.. da werde ich mal hier reinschauen:
http://www.biketrax.co.uk/offers.php?cat=1
Wobei mich mehr ein Brompton juckt.


----------



## entsch (31. Oktober 2016)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Ein Specialized Source Comp. Zur Zeit mit Reserve-Laufradsatz



Hi,
da ich anderweitig wenig Wissenswertes gefunden habe, nehme ich mal diesen Weg. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem flexibel einsetzbaren, sportlichen-agilen Rad, welches auf dem Arbeitsweg aber auch auf längeren Touren genutzt werden kann und soll. 
Neben dem Rose Multistreet 3 ist mir auch das Specialized Source Comp ins Auge gefallen. 
Zu letzterem habe ich jedoch keine Gewichtsangabe. Auch Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Rad fehlen mir leider. 
Bin zwecks Größe nur ein Source Expert gefahren, was jedoch weder eine Carbon-Gabel noch den E5 Rahmen besitzt. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: wie findest du das Bike und was kannst du zu dem Gewicht sagen?

Würde mich über deine Eindrücke sehr freuen. 

Gruß
Entsch


----------



## kante2004 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde das Specialized sehr vielseitig. Es lässt sich agil und spritzig fahren. Die Carbon-Gabel bietet guten Komfort, der Rahmen ist recht steif, aber nicht unkomfortabel. Die Supernova-Beleuchtung ist mehr als ausreichend. Gewicht ca 12-13kg, wobei ich immer ein Faltschloss und eine Gepäcktasche am Rad habe, weil ich täglich damit zur Arbeit fahre. Nach knapp 9000km sind noch keine Defekte aufgetreten, normaler Verschleiß (Kette) ist natürlich da.


----------



## flm (1. November 2016)

flm schrieb:


> Seit heute bei eBay
> Anhang anzeigen 535922


Ich habe heute die Beschreibung ergänzen können!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (1. November 2016)

flm schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Beschreibung ergänzen können!


Ist das eine Shimano Di2 Schaltung ?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2016)

nein


----------



## flm (4. November 2016)

nein


bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Shimano Di2 Schaltung ?


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (4. November 2016)

Endlich fertig heute erste testfahrt


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (6. November 2016)

Der Umbau meines Fatbikes ist fertig. 
Von 26x4.0 auf 27,5x2.8
Vorher:


 
Nachher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2016)

Bialek schrieb:


> Der Umbau meines Fatbikes ist fertig.
> Von 26x4.0 auf 27,5x2.8
> Vorher:
> Anhang anzeigen 544203
> ...


Aber das würde ja auch ein ganz normaler Rahmen hergeben, ohne dass du dich mit dem größeren q Faktor abfinden müsstest. Warum mit dem Pugsley?


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (6. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber das würde ja auch ein ganz normaler Rahmen hergeben, ohne dass du dich mit dem größeren q Faktor abfinden müsstest. Warum mit dem Pugsley?


Ich wollte das pugsley schon lange umbauen. Ich wollte aber auch ein tourentaugliches Halb Fatbike, also habe ich das pugsley genommen und mir die Option offen zu lassen es als normales Fatbike fahren zukönnen.


----------



## korni1978 (15. November 2016)

Hallo! Neuvorstellung hier im Forum und Vorstellung meines Rotor Bike. Hat mich im Sommer mit Federgabel über die Transalp begleitet.  Auf dem dritten Bild mit passender Starrgabel und jetzt aktuell wintertauglich mit Schutzblechen etc. Der Lenker wird wahrscheinlich gekürzt, bin ich noch am Probieren. Was halten die Profis von dem Teil? Außer die Sattelstütze ist alles konsequent aus Stahl. Ich habe halt versucht ein Fahrrad für Alles zu schaffen, Dirt, Cross, Mtb, Urban, Speed, Reiserad. Je nach Einsatzzweck wandelbar. Weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, es fährt sich jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Mit dem Sattel und den Reifen bin ich optisch gerade am Hadern. Über Vorschläge freue ich mich. VG Christoph


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2016)

Mit dem Lenker hätse bei uns früher anne Pommesbude Eindruck geschunden. ansonsten ein schönes Rad.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (15. November 2016)

korni1978 schrieb:


> Hallo! Neuvorstellung hier im Forum und Vorstellung meines Rotor Bike. Hat mich im Sommer mit Federgabel über die Transalp begleitet.  Auf dem dritten Bild mit passender Starrgabel und jetzt aktuell wintertauglich mit Schutzblechen etc. Der Lenker wird wahrscheinlich gekürzt, bin ich noch am Probieren. Was halten die Profis von dem Teil? Außer die Sattelstütze ist alles konsequent aus Stahl. Ich habe halt versucht ein Fahrrad für Alles zu schaffen, Dirt, Cross, Mtb, Urban, Speed, Reiserad. Je nach Einsatzzweck wandelbar. Weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, es fährt sich jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Mit dem Sattel und den Reifen bin ich optisch gerade am Hadern. Über Vorschläge freue ich mich. VG Christoph


so ne wollmilchsau kann selten optik und funktionalität in einklang bringen denk ich. die rahmenfarbe gefällt mir. lenker und hörnchen sind optisch nix, aber wenn sie dich schmerzfrei durch deine touren bringen, gibt es kaum alternativen. an reifen kann man immer arbeiten. ein größerer rahmen hätte wohl optisch besser gewirkt. den sattel find ich gut. fahr ich ebenfalls am trekkingrahmen.


----------



## korni1978 (15. November 2016)

Ja danke fürs Kompliment, ok der Lenker, ist auch noch in Arbeit. Besser einen Flatbar?


----------



## kreisbremser (15. November 2016)

wenn ein flatbar passt, dann wäre er sicher optisch eine alternative. ich bin für form folgt funktion. sieht eben nicht immer stylisch aus.
ist im letzten bild kein flatbar zu sehen? sieht doch ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## korni1978 (15. November 2016)

Ja schon, dann habe ich leider den Gabelschaft gekürzt, jetzt dieser Riser damit es wieder höher wird. Fährt sich auf jeden Fall angenehm und schmerzfrei. Möglicherweise ist tatsächlich der Rahmen etwas zu klein für mich. Heutzutage fährt man ja auch nicht mehr diese langen Vorbauten, den ich aber für eine gute Sitzposition brauche. Das Thema Geometrie, Lenkverhalten, Sitzposition, Lenkerbreite usw. ist seit dem Aufbau ziemlich interessant für mich geworden aber überfordert manchmal auch.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (26. November 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (27. November 2016)

Mein Fausto Coppi nach der heutigen Tour, tarnt sich als Randonneur und schreckt mit den Paselas auch vor Schotter und gröberem Geläuf nicht zurück.


----------



## manati (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo !
Anbei 2 neue Radon TCS 9.0. Das schwarze wurde etwas mehr verändert. Hatte mir ein budget von 1200€ gesetzt .Mit viel 
Restekiste hab ich es halten können. Gewicht ist 11.2 kg.Das weiße bekommt meine tochter zu Weihnachten(deswegen die Spacer
noch verbaut).


----------



## generakmokke (7. Dezember 2016)

Schutzbleche fehlen noch, ansonsten fährt sich mein neues Radl (Surly Disk trucker) super. Will damit 2mal die Woche zur Arbeit und bereue schon ein wenig nicht auf 'nen nabendynamo gesetzt zu haben. Wenn die Bleche dran sind mache ich noch mal schönere Bilder.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Dezember 2016)

sehr gelb und sehr groß. ist das eine tasche für hinten?


----------



## Stacked (7. Dezember 2016)

Bringt die Tasche vorne irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber hinten?
Vorne ist doch eher eine Notlösung wenn hinten schon welche drann sind.


----------



## Rommos (7. Dezember 2016)

generakmokke schrieb:


> Schutzbleche fehlen noch, ansonsten fährt sich mein neues Radl (Surly Disk trucker) super. Will damit 2mal die Woche zur Arbeit und bereue schon ein wenig nicht auf 'nen nabendynamo gesetzt zu haben. Wenn die Bleche dran sind mache ich noch mal schönere Bilder.
> Anhang anzeigen 553482


Rein vom Gefühl her würde ich den Träger oben noch mit der Gabel verbinden, die hat ja schon so eine passende Bohrung.
Grad wenn dann mal 2 Taschen dranhängen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (8. Dezember 2016)

Stacked schrieb:


> Bringt die Tasche vorne irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber hinten?
> Vorne ist doch eher eine Notlösung wenn hinten schon welche drann sind.



Das dachte ich auch immer aber wenn man wirklich wenig Masse bewegt, denn macht es sich vorn sehr gut. Man hat immer alles im Blick und es ist irgendwie mal erfrischend anders 





Ich mag die kalte Jahreszeit einfach


----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich ziehe ab und zu einen Hänger und da habe ich die Taschen lieber vorne


----------



## michar (8. Dezember 2016)

Mein Winter-Projekt...ein Surly Cross Check in 56cm als Allrounder...gedacht als schnelles Stadtrad, als Reiserad für längere Touren mit Gepäck oder einfach als schlecht Wetter Tourer. Für alles andere hab ich noch ein sportlicheres Cyclocross Bike..
Abgesehen von Laufradsatz und Rahmen/Gabel kam alles aus der Teilekiste...komplette Shimano XT Gruppe, Stronglight Kurbel, Thomson Vorbau mit Easton Lenker, Chris King Steuersatz....
Laufradsatz ist ein Veltec Road Light mit Ryde Comp Felgen...Gesamtgewicht mit Schutzblechen 10,2 Kilo. 
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr glücklich mit dem Bike...unfassbar vielseitiger Rahmen und top verarbeitet...


----------



## Rommos (8. Dezember 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Laufradsatz und Rahmen/Gabel kam alles aus der Teilekiste...komplette Shimano XT Gruppe, Stronglight Kurbel, Thomson Vorbau mit Easton Lenker, Chris King Steuersatz....




So eine gut gefüllte Teile-/Restekiste ist schon was Tolles, bin ich auch ein Fan davon  

Schönes bike, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Radsatz (8. Dezember 2016)

Ein Bäpper loses Diamond Back ein wenig Ultegra, XT,Magura u DX alles altbewährte Teile zu vernünftigen Preisen


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (9. Dezember 2016)

@generakmokke, und alle die doch gerne im Nachhinein einen Dynamo haben möchten.
Schaut euch mal den Velogical Seitenläufer an. Er ist nicht wirklich billig, aber er funktioniert perfekt bei jedem Wetter, ist super leicht, und man kann seine bevorzugten Naben weiter fahren. 

http://www.velogical-engineering.com/felgendynamo-de-1


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

als Basis meines Alltagsrades habe ich ein 18" OnOne Inbred 29 gewählt - sollte eigentlich mein Winterprojekt werden, ist aber irgendwie nun doch schon fertig geworden... 



 

Ich habe ergänzend versucht, die Details im Bild festzuhalten, die mich beim Auf- bzw. Umbau am meisten interessiert haben - vielleicht hilft das ja auch noch jemand weiter. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Kurz die Eckdaten in ein paar Stichworten:

18" OnOne Inbred 29
Salsa Cromoto 29 Disc Only
1x10 Schaltung
Zee SSW Schaltwerk
Deore Kurbel 170mm mit 36T Blackspire Snaggletooth Narrow Wide
Deore Kassette 11-36 / 10-fach
Hebie Fox M Hinterbauständer
Laufradsatz DT 466d mit SLX-Nabe + NaDy 
SKS Bluemels B65 Schutzbleche
Tubus Logo 29 mit Fussverlängerungen


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an @Rommos bei dem ich mich mal wieder anhand seiner tollen und aussagekräftigen Bilder habe inspirieren und anleiten lassen können. Bestes Beispiel ist die Improvisation der unteren Befestigung für das hintere Schutzblech mit einer Cateye-Schelle, das habe ich glatt übernommen.


----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

Carpman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle auch nochmal an @Rommos bei dem ich mich mal wieder anhand seiner tollen und aussagekräftigen Bilder habe inspirieren und anleiten lassen können. Bestes Beispiel ist die Improvisation der unteren Befestigung für das hintere Schutzblech mit einer Cateye-Schelle, das habe ich glatt übernommen.



Gern geschehen, dafür ist das Forum ja da 

Scheint, leider hast du auch übernommen, dass "Winterprojekte" spätestens Anfang Dezember fertig sind


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ... scheint, leider hast du auch übernommen, dass "Winterprojekte" spätestens Anfang Dezember fertig sind



Hör mir auf, das war schon bei meinem letzten Aufbau so.... 

... im Freundeskreis wird sich dann gern lustig gemacht, weil der "Winter" ja noch mindestens drei Monate geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich merke langsam eine Veränderung... dass ich zwar nach wie vor ständig auf der Jagd nach neuen Projekten bin, aber wenn ich eines anfange, dann lass ich mehr Zeit damit - liegt wahrscheinlich auch dran, dass doch einige Räder verfügbar sind....


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2016)

@Rommos 

Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung...


----------



## a.nienie (9. Dezember 2016)

schöner aufbau. sehr sauber umgesetzt.
das rücklicht wird wie gespeist? akku?


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schöner aufbau. sehr sauber umgesetzt.
> das rücklicht wird wie gespeist? akku?



Danke dir!

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/b-...277.NTI3ODI2&gclid=CP6js-Gl59ACFcO4GwodM-UEKQ

Ja, das Rücklicht wird über eine AA-Batterie gespeist, die LED-Rücklichter sind ja mittlerweile sausparsam. Da tue ich mir die Verkabelungsorgie von vorn nach hinten nicht mehr an.

Deshalb habe ich die Kabel für das hintere Licht am Frontscheinwerfer auch einfach abgeschnitten und die Enden mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert.

Für vorn sieht das anders aus, da möchte ich im Alltag nicht auf das NaDy verzichten.


----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde vorne noch das Kabel in einen Schutzschlauch einziehen, macht es weniger empfindlich und sieht m.M.n. auch etwas wertiger aus


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich würde vorne noch das Kabel in einen Schutzschlauch einziehen, macht es weniger empfindlich und sieht m.M.n. auch etwas wertiger aus



Stimmt, das hätte ich mal gleich machen sollen.
So habe ich jetzt nur die Klemmstellen für die Fixierung durch Kabelbinder zusätzlich mit zwei Lagen 3M-Scotch-Superband verstärkt.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde das Rad auch superschön! Gratuliere! 



Carpman schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hätte ich mal gleich machen sollen.
> So habe ich jetzt nur die Klemmstellen für die Fixierung durch Kabelbinder zusätzlich mit zwei Lagen 3M-Scotch-Superband verstärkt.


Wenn Du das noch einmal anpacken willst, habe ich auch noch einen Tipp. Die Gabel hat innen/unten in der Nähe des Ausfallendes ein kleines Entlüftungsloch. Von da her eine Wollschnur einfädeln und mit einem Staubsauger beim Schaftrohr ansaugen. Dann das Lampenkabel via Wollschnur durch das Gabelbein einziehen. (ich habe die gleiche Gabel und das gleiche Frontlicht. Mit etwas Geduld hat das ganz gut geklappt).


----------



## randinneur (10. Dezember 2016)

schöne Alltagswaffe hast Du da! Tolle Farbe, tolle Umsetzung, schöne Details. Ich liebe die Bluemels-Bleche, die sind für den Preis einfach unschlagbar. Leider bringen die vorne in der Länge so gut wie gar nichts für Antrieb und Füße. Ich bau mir da immer eine Verlängerung aus einer schwarzen Shampoo-Flasche und Kabelbindern. Total unauffällig aber wirksam.


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Dezember 2016)

Das Inbred schaut echt super aus,ich hatte das mit dem hinteren Schutzblech damals so gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## generakmokke (11. Dezember 2016)

Stacked schrieb:


> Bringt die Tasche vorne irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber hinten?
> Vorne ist doch eher eine Notlösung wenn hinten schon welche drann sind.


Ich hatte bei meinem letzten Rad tendenziell das Problem, dass ich mit den Füßen an die Taschen gestoßen bin- das wollte ich unbedingt vermeiden, lag jetzt so im Nachhinein betrachtet wohl eher am Rahmen...


----------



## c-racer (13. Dezember 2016)

Neues von meiner Bastelbude...
Bisherige Ausbaustufen waren:
Erstes Setup letztes Jahr im Mai, Hauptsache fährt. Musste schnell gehen weil der Vorgängerrahmen die Biege gemacht hat...
Erstmal ne Weile so gefahren.

Mit der Zeit ging einiges kaputt, Gepäckträger vorn als Experiment montiert, neue Bremsen, neue Kurbel, Sattel, Tubus Gepäckträger etc.
 
Dann schließlich nach einem Winter ärgern mit Seitenläufer die Entscheidung, dass ein Nabendynamo her muss. Soviel zum Low-Budget-Rad...  Und Neue Beleuchtung auch gleich...
 

Diesen August dann Decals gemacht, weil ich Lust hatte:




Und ne Weile mit nem schööön breeeiten MTB Lenker rumgefahren.
War aber im Stadtverkehr schnell nervig, weil zu breit im Feierabendverkehr. Schade, hat im Gelände und zum schnell fahren richtig Spaß gemacht...



Dann hab ich diese Schätzchen für fast geschenkt statt der UVP bei einem englischen Onlineshop gesehen...

 
Joa, Lenker und Vorbau noch dazu und es kam das heraus:





Außerdem von Sportrad-Kettenspanner auf Schaltaugen kettenspanner gewechselt, um schneller die Kettenlänge auf fette Reifen oder andere Ritzel anpassen zu können.
mal sehen, wie lange es so bleibt. im Moment bin ich glücklich und es hält den Alltag mit viel Dreckswetter, Stadtverkehr aber auch mal Ausflüge in den Wald klaglos aus. Naja, bis auf den Steuersatz, der kommt bald neu. Und Pedale vielleicht...  Ist ja nie fertig, oder so


----------



## manati (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo ! 
Am Radon gab es kleine Änderungen da bei meiner Tochter ihrem Tcs Weihnachtsgeschenk so eine 25 lux Lampe ohne Standlicht drauf war. Also hat sie die 80 lux bekommen und hab mir die IQ x geholt mit Supernova Halter.Sattelstütze  wurde gegen eine KCNC getauscht und der Schnellspanner gegen eine feste Klemme getauscht. Sattel Tausch von SLR auf Speedneedle. Wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre würde auch ein leichter Laufradsatz noch angeschafft. Rad soll mich zur Arbeit bringen und die ein oder andere Tour durch das Bergische.


----------



## hellmono (16. Dezember 2016)

Speedneedle am Tourenrad ist doch schon recht dekadent.


----------



## manati (16. Dezember 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Speedneedle am Tourenrad ist doch schon recht dekadent.


Wenn man ihn direkt über Jürgen Mikus bezieht ist das schon Ok. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Tinkerer (21. Dezember 2016)

Die Begriffe "zu viel" und "übertrieben" existieren nicht in meinem Wortschatz. 






Nachdem ich vorletzten Freitag bzw. eher Samstag auf der Rückfahrt von der Essener CM hinten einen Platten hatte (gegen 1h Nachts und nur noch ca. 5km von Zuhause entfernt ), habe ich die für nächstes Jahr geplante Erneuerung der abgefahrenen Reifen vorgezogen und heute mal erledigt. Jetzt stehen noch neue Bremszüge an, aber ich liebäugel ein wenig mit Maguras, um diesen "Schwertransporter" ggf. sicher zum Stehen zu bringen und weil ich mit den Vs an diesem Rad ständig Ärger habe. Das Problem ist nur, daß die Hydraulikleitung hintern vermutlich dem Gepäckträger ins Gehege käme. - Naja, mal sehen...

Ansonsten hab ich noch einen einfachen Lowride eingebaut, weil ich die grünen Taschen nicht hinten fahren kann, ohne mit den Fersen dran zu kommen. Die werd ich zwar selten brauchen, aber damit kann ich ein "wichtiges Gerät" bei Wochenendausflügen mitführen:



Spoiler















Hinten ist noch mehr "Zubehör" verstaut.



Spoiler














Und ja, ich meine das ernst. 



Spoiler











Wobei das 'Zeug' auf dem obigen Bild von einem Kollegen per Anhänger mitgeschleppt wurde. Bzw. der Grill wurde sogar spontan unterwegs gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2016)

Ausgerechnet die guten Aldi-Taschen. Eine ist mir schon gerissen, dicht sind sie trotz Tarpaulin-Look auch nicht.


----------



## Tinkerer (21. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet die guten Aldi-Taschen. Eine ist mir schon gerissen, dicht sind sie trotz Tarpaulin-Look auch nicht.



Das die nicht ewig halten werden, ist mir schon klar, aber ich verwende bzw. werde die ja nur für Tagestouren verwenden. Dafür sind mit die Ortliebtaschen mit einem Preis von 80 Euro aufwärts einfach zu teuer. Wenn ich mal eine länger Tour planen sollte, denke ich sicher nochmal über hochwertige Taschen nach.


----------



## EmDoubleU (21. Dezember 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Das die nicht ewig halten werden, ist mir schon klar, aber ich verwende bzw. werde die ja nur für Tagestouren verwenden. Dafür sind mit die Ortliebtaschen mit einem Preis von 80 Euro aufwärts einfach zu teuer. Wenn ich mal eine länger Tour planen sollte, denke ich sicher nochmal über hochwertige Taschen nach.



Das meinte ein Kumpel von mir für eine Herrentagsradtour um die Müritz auch. Die Moral von der Geschichte war dann, dass seine Tasche auf nicht mal halber Strecke ausgerissen ist, er einen Teil in einer Mülltüte auf dem Gepäckträger transportieren und wir seinen Rest in unseren Taschen fahren durften.

Der Rest des Rades ist.... äääähm... diplomatisch ausgedrückt "sehr speziell"...


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Dezember 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Das die nicht ewig halten werden, ist mir schon klar, aber ich verwende bzw. werde die ja nur für Tagestouren verwenden. Dafür sind mit die Ortliebtaschen mit einem Preis von 80 Euro aufwärts einfach zu teuer. Wenn ich mal eine länger Tour planen sollte, denke ich sicher nochmal über hochwertige Taschen nach.


ich habe die vaude deluxe. die 120€ für ortlieb oder vaude sind wirklich gut investiert. aldi hingegen hat sich damals als wenigfahrer schon bei kleinen einkäufen verabschiedet. aus ökologischer sicht halte ich es ebenfalls für sinnvoll mehr zu bezahlen und nicht jährlich wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2016)

Ganz so schlimm ist es nun wirklich nicht. Meine (ich habe auch die roten) haben über 1000 km im täglichen Einsatz gehalten und sind jetzt an einem Niet ausgerissen. Sind sie noch benutzbar und wären mit Tape/Kabelbindern leicht zu reparieren, wenn ich denn mal Lust hätte. 
Sicherlich kein Vergleich zu Ortlieb, aber für die gelegentliche Nutzung ausreichend.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meine (ich habe auch die roten) haben über 1000 km im täglichen Einsatz gehalten



...das heißt, sie würden meinen Urlaub nicht überleben... und nur 3 Monate Pendeln zur Arbeit :-/

Ich stimme daher der Aussage zu, dass da 120 € (oder wieviel auch immer) sehr gut investiert sind! Das Rad sieht zwar zugemüllt aus, aber eher nicht wie Müll behandelt


----------



## Tinkerer (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin dieses Jahr _mit diesem_ Rad bis Stand heute knapp 2.500km gefahren. (Was für meine Verhältnisse echt viel ist.) Die Packtaschen hab ich im Frühjahr gekauft. Zuerst die Grünen, die paßten aber nicht wegen Fersenkontakt. Dann die Roten. Da ist der Fersenkontakt sporadisch. Im Endeffekt hab ich dann - wie manche ja wissen - links und rechts eine Lenkertasche dran gemacht und hab die großen Taschen nicht einmal benutzt. (Dafür halt zugegeben viele kleine Taschen am Rad.) Den Grill hab ich im Sommer gekauft und daß er in die grünen Taschen paßt, war vorher nicht geplant oder ausgemessen. Auch der Klapptisch wurde nicht mit dem Hintergedanken gekauft, ihn in die Packtasche zu stecken, daß der perfekt rein geht ist absouter Zufall. Ein paar meiner Mitfahrer besitzen Anhänger und ich hatte schon überlegt, einen einspurigen Anhänger zu kaufen, aber auch hier ist gute Qualität sehr teuer und man ist doch schon im Handling eingeschränkt. Von daher dachte ich mir, ich teste einfach mal, ob sich das mit einem Lowrider lösen läßt, wenn die Ösen eh vorhanden sind. Die Picknickausrüstung wird ja nicht jedes WE zum Einsatz kommen und nach einer Tagestour von 90 bis 120km auf befestigten Wegen werden die Taschen schon nicht gleich auseinander fallen, andere verwenden die ja auch über einen längern Zeitraum ohne unmittelbare Probleme.



bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht zwar zugemüllt aus, aber eher nicht wie Müll behandelt



Nein, als Müll (überspitzt) würder ich das jetzt nicht ansehen:



Spoiler: Specs



Rahmen, Vorbau & Gabel: Giant Terrago '93 aus CrMo-Stahl
Sattelstütze: Sakae Patentsattelstütze Bj. '93
Sattel: Velo Plush Air-Lastomer
Laufräder: Mavic XM 117 mit CN Spokes, Deore LX Nabendynamo, Deore 9fach Nabe
Reifen: Continental Double Fighter III 26x1.9 Semi-Slicks @ 4,5 Bar
STI Einheit: Shimano Alivio 3x8 V-Brake
Bremsen: Shimano Deore V-Brakes
Umwerfer: Shimano Altus A-10
Schaltwerk: Shimano Alivio
Kasette: Shimano CS-HG51 8-fach 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32
Kette: Shimano Alivio (CN-HG40)
Kurbel/Kettenblätter: Shimano Alivio (FC-M361) 48-38-28
Pedalen: XLC Plattform
Scheinwerfer: Busch & Müller Lumotec IQ Cyo T senso plus premium mit Licht24
Rücklicht: Busch & Müller Toplight View brake plus
Flaschenhalter: 3x Mounty Special Power-Cage, M-Wave Adapter für zwei Flaschen
Schutzbleche: SKS Bluemels Mountain Range B60, schwarz + B&M Rückstrahler 
Gepäckträger: Tubus Minimal QL3 & XLC Lowrider
Hinterbauständer: Hebie 671E
Schloss: Abus Amparo 4850 Rahmenschloss + Amparo 4850 Schlaufenkabel



Die Taschen hab ich gestern nach der Lowridermontage probeweise eingehangen. Im Sommer war ich zum Schluß so unterwegs:



Spoiler











Und im Herbst dann hinten ohne die "Matschfänger" am Gepäckträger:
(Lichterketten bitte geistig wegdenken, die kommen nach der Heim-CM am 6. Januar auch wieder ab. Und die Tasche am Vorbau hab ich auch abgenommen, zuviel ist zuviel, sehe selbst ich ein.)



Spoiler


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Dezember 2016)




----------



## leo4548 (21. Dezember 2016)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> als Basis meines Alltagsrades habe ich ein 18" OnOne Inbred 29 gewählt - sollte eigentlich mein Winterprojekt werden, ist aber irgendwie nun doch schon fertig geworden...
> 
> ...



Wie viel wiegt dein Aufbau?


----------



## EmDoubleU (22. Dezember 2016)

leo4548 schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt dein Aufbau?



Hi,

ehrlich gesagt muss ich da passen, ich habe für das Inbred zwar eine Tabelle, habe aber keine Teile gewogen und entsprechend aufgeführt. Aber erstens war mein Aufbau bereits ohne die alltagstauglichen Anbauteile alles andere als leicht...

Rahmen ca. 2,6kg
Gabel ca. 1kg
Laufräder mit NaDy ca. 2,5kg
usw.

... dass da als nackter Zwischenschritt irgendwas bei 12,5kg rauskam. Und dann kamen ja noch so Sachen wie der Tubus-Gepäckträger, Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche, Ständer usw. - vom gut 1,6kg schweren Bügelschloß im Alltagseinsatz ganz zu schweigen. Ohne Schloß würde ich mal so auf etwas über 14,5kg tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo und schönen Weihnachtsfeiertage,

hier mal der Aufbau für meinen Vater zum 60. Geburtstag, Stahl war der Wunsch und Komponenten die ohne hohen Pflegeaufwand funktionieren - ich bin mal gespannt ob die vollmundigen Versprechungen der Industrie fruchten und mich ebenfalls überzeugen.....


----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2016)

Macht einen guten eindruck. Das blech für den gepäckträger noch schwarz...


----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2016)

Gutes AWOL. Rohloff und Riemen sollten eine langlebige, wartungs- und sorgenfreie Kombi sein.
Fährt der Senior nur Straße? Ich hätte eher auf einen semislick gesetzt.


----------



## Specialk (26. Dezember 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Gutes AWOL. Rohloff und Riemen sollten eine langlebige, wartungs- und sorgenfreie Kombi sein.
> Fährt der Senior nur Straße? Ich hätte eher auf einen semislick gesetzt.



Kein AWOL -> Veloheld, meines Vaters Wunsch war ein schneller Reifen um hier die Radwege die sehr gut ausgebaut sind unsicher zu machen, ein semi ist ja schnell auf die Felge gezogen, auf jeden Fall freut es mich wenn er damit Spaß hat und ich nicht immer wieder sagen muß -die Kette müßte mal wieder geölt und gereinigt werden....


----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2016)

Da muss man sich schon mühe geben um mit so einem Rad keinen Spaß zu haben


----------



## kreisbremser (26. Dezember 2016)

Leckerchen. Kannste ne teileliste posten und mir verraten, ob die Komponenten an eine Standard xt Kurbel passen?


----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Kein AWOL -> Veloheld, meines Vaters Wunsch war ein schneller Reifen um hier die Radwege die sehr gut ausgebaut sind unsicher zu machen, ein semi ist ja schnell auf die Felge gezogen, auf jeden Fall freut es mich wenn er damit Spaß hat und ich nicht immer wieder sagen muß -die Kette müßte mal wieder geölt und gereinigt werden....



Wenn man ranzoomen, oder einfach nen großes Display nutzen würde, kann man sogar den veloheld Schriftzug erkennen...
Macht es sogar noch sympathischer!


----------



## Deleted 318916 (6. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## Radsatz (6. Januar 2017)

Dann das ganze Programm mit 3M Lackaufbereitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (6. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## Radsatz (6. Januar 2017)

Dellen gehören zur Geschichte eines Rades fehlender lack kann man nachlackieren


----------



## Deleted 318916 (7. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## Triturbo (7. Januar 2017)

Sehr sehr schön! Das hat Stil.


----------



## Radsatz (7. Januar 2017)

wo ist das denn mit dem fehlenden Lack


----------



## Deleted 318916 (7. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (7. Januar 2017)

Der hier ist sowas wie der "Klassikforums-Lackierer": http://cycleart-berlin.blogspot.de/
Der Gerrit macht am liebsten professionelle Lackausbesserungsarbeiten und versucht immer um "Ganzkörperlackierungen" herum zu kommen.
Ist vielleicht für Dich interressant.


----------



## Radsatz (7. Januar 2017)

Bei komplett Neulack läuft man gefahr die ganzen Bäpper nicht mehr an die orginal Stelle hinzubekommen fraglich ist auch ob die neuen Bäpper dem orginal nahe kommmen
Wenn du ernsthaft touren damit willst so lassen u Stelllen ausbessern u konsevieren


----------



## red_hook (8. Januar 2017)

gebäckträger


----------



## Imilian (12. Januar 2017)

Moin, 

hier mal mein Soma Wolverine, passt nicht so recht in Monstercross, daher hier, nenne es Reiserad mit Straßenphobie .

Aufbebaut anfang letzten Jahres, nun Salzbedingt leider aktuell im Winterschlaf.


----------



## Daniel110 (12. Januar 2017)

Tolles Rad!

Ganz nach meinem Geschmack...


----------



## rasumichin (12. Januar 2017)

Was ist das denn für ein Träger an der Gabel? 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imilian (12. Januar 2017)

Thx! 

Der vordere Träger ist eine Eigenanfertigung aus 6mm Rundstahl, mir war es wichtig das zweite set Anlötsockel
an der Gabel zu nutzen. Vermeide so zudem einen nervigen Lowrider-Bügelschatten bei Nachtfahrten


----------



## shibby68 (13. Januar 2017)

sehr tolles soma, weshalb kein dropbar?


----------



## Imilian (13. Januar 2017)

Hatte erst nen Cowbell drauf, gab mir 1000km "Warmfahrzeit" da ich davor noch nie nen dropbar gefahren bin.

Nuja, konnte das Teil dann nach besagt km-zahl garnicht mehr ab, ist (bisher) einfach nicht meine Welt.

Hab jetzt nen sq-lab Lenker inkl Griffe drauf, optisch okay und saugemütlich.

Cowbell liegt hier rum, falls wer bock hat .


----------



## schraubenkopf (13. Januar 2017)

Hi

Hier mal mein aktuelles Alltagsrad, bei dem ich kürzlich die Frontlampe von der Gabelbrücke an den Vorbau umgebaut habe, weil sie dauernd vom Schmutz zugesetzt war. Die Bedienung ist auch gleich eine ganz andere. Zur Montage habe ich einfach Gopro-Zubehör verwendet. Witterungsbedingt sind momentan 47er Schwalbe Winter drauf, sonst 60er Mondial.
Der Rahmen ist natürlich viel zu klein, wobei die Perspektive es etwas verzerrt. Dennoch kommt im Sommer ein neuer Rahmen, statt 53 dann endlich 60 cm.










Ist ein XT-LX-Mix, sackschwer, träge aber sehr robust und belastbar. Wird mit eintretendem Frühjahr zum Winter- und Reiserad degradiert, weil ich mir für die warme Jahreszeit einen 6kg leichteren Trekker mit Rennbügel aufgebaut habe. Von dem zeige ich Fotos wenn Klingel und Ständer endlich mal dran sind.

Noch ein Foto unterwegs mit alter Lampenposition, die 3er-Kombi war ein erfolgloser Versuch, mehr Licht zu generieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel110 (13. Januar 2017)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du mit der Sattelposition einen 60er Rahmen brauchst?
Von der Höhe mit Sicherheit, aber die Länge dürfte dann ein Problem werden. Dein Sattel ist ja jetzt schon ohne Setback ganz nach vorn geschoben.

Da würde ich definitiv noch einmal messen!

Auch wenn es optisch manchmal nicht die größten Leckerbissen sind, mag ich solche Funktionsbestien. Hauptsache fahren!!!


----------



## schraubenkopf (13. Januar 2017)

Hey!

Ich schätze, dass ich da keine Probleme bekommen werde:
Die Satteleinstellung (Setback + Position der Rails) wird ja nicht direkt durch die Rahmengröße bestimmt. Wenn der Sitzrohrwinkel gleich bleibt verbleibt der Sattel an gleicher Position (bezogen auf das Innenlager). Bei einem größeren Rahmen rutscht nur der Vorbau weiter nach vorne. Der ist 120mm lang, statt dessen kann ich auch 80 oder 70 mm verwenden, wodurch der Lenker wieder an die alte Stelle rutscht, ebenfalls bezogen aufs Lager. Normalerweise sind die Unterschiede am Oberrohr (Reach) zwischen einem M und XL-Rahmen im Bereich von 4-5 cm.

Grüßle!


----------



## wowbagger (15. Januar 2017)

Hier mal meine Stadtschlampe,
Rücklicht - genauer gesagt die Standlicht Funktion - war defekt weil der Kondensator abgebrochen war...Das Gehäuse von Bumm ist natürlich nicht zum Öffnen gedacht....Habs dann aufgewürgt. Jetzt geht alles wieder plus neuer Kronkorken plus Spritzlappen aus brüchigem SuperMoto. Die letzten Reifen "Crazy Bob" von Schwalbe sind mit Abstand die besten die ich bis jetzt auf dem Stadtrad drauf hatte bezüglich Komfort und Grip auch im Schnee¡


----------



## Altmetal (15. Januar 2017)

Schönes Teil  
Der abbrechende Standlichtkondensator scheint ein Feature der b&m-Rücklichter zu sein. Eins aus meinem Besitz hat Rose jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren getauscht. Jetzt lege ich mir ein Axa blueline ins Lager.


----------



## TrueMoabit (15. Januar 2017)

Mal sehen wie die Probefahrt demnächst ausfällt


----------



## µ_d (15. Januar 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Schönes Teil
> Der abbrechende Standlichtkondensator scheint ein Feature der b&m-Rücklichter zu sein. Eins aus meinem Besitz hat Rose jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren getauscht. Jetzt lege ich mir ein Axa blueline ins Lager.


Hier habe ich festgestellt das ein Erwerb beim örtlichen Händler bei B&M lohnt. Da kann man dann immer direkt durchtauschen...


----------



## Altmetal (15. Januar 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


> > (b&m Standlichtkrankheit)
> 
> 
> Hier habe ich festgestellt das ein Erwerb beim örtlichen Händler bei B&M lohnt. Da kann man dann immer direkt durchtauschen...


Ja, wenn der Örtliche nach dieser Zeit das noch als Gewährleistungsfall ohne Rumzicken behandelt und ein Neues rauslässt. Dafür nimmt er auch UVP+x für so eine Lampe.


----------



## wowbagger (15. Januar 2017)

Etwas silikonähnlicher Kleber und eine clevere Befestigung des Kondensators würde ich seitens Bumm schon gut finden. Seit die Standlichtfunktion gestorben ist habe ich mich recht unwohl gefühlt bei Nacht an der Ampel. Das wäre mir früher noch egal gewesen.
Habe mir auch schon überlegt das Busch & Müller Rücklicht Toplight Line BRAKE PLUS  zu kaufen aber erstens geht es ja jetzt wieder und zweitens ist da bestimmt der gleiche Kondensator drin...Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
Mfg
Wowbagger


----------



## µ_d (16. Januar 2017)

Das hatte ich beim örtlichen Händler gekauft und 2 mal durchgetauscht. Das jetzige geht schon länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (18. Januar 2017)

Der täglich treue Begleiter.....


----------



## randinneur (18. Januar 2017)

schönes Teil!


----------



## tryh (18. Januar 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> Der täglich treue Begleiter.....



Gutes Rad.
Was ist 'n das für'n Rahmen? Erinnert 'n bisschen an meinen alten Marin...nur mit Scheibe hinten.


----------



## soprano (18. Januar 2017)

Liebäugle mit 1x11 NX wenn die Deore durch ist.


----------



## Specialk (18. Januar 2017)

tryh schrieb:


> Gutes Rad.
> Was ist 'n das für'n Rahmen? Erinnert 'n bisschen an meinen alten Marin...nur mit Scheibe hinten.



Hi @tryh, ein Kocmo - Titanrahmen.


----------



## tryh (20. Januar 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> Hi @tryh, ein Kocmo - Titanrahmen.


Ups, knapp daneben. Titan hätte ich mir aber aufgrund des finish eigentlich denken können.
Aber auch mit dem Wissen, sieht dein Rad ein kleines bisschen wie der wohlhabende, gut gekleidete Bruder meines Stadtrades aus.
Vllt traue ich mich mal ein Bild davon einzustellen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2017)

Bin damit gerade im eiskalten Deutschland unterwegs




Die Taschen sind alle ausgeborgt, deshalb die verschiedenen Farben


----------



## tryh (21. Januar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Taschen sind alle ausgeborgt, deshalb die verschiedenen Farben


Alles andere wäre auch ein Skandal!

Hast du das Blech vorne aus zweien zu einem Langen zusammengebastelt?
Dir noch 'ne schöne Tour


----------



## pefro (22. Januar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bin damit gerade im eiskalten Deutschland unterwegs



Von wo nach wo gehts denn?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2017)

> Hast du das Blech vorne aus zweien zu einem Langen zusammengebastelt?


Ja, gut gesehen. Das Original-SKS war mir zu kurz (Wasser spritzt nach vorne und wird durch den Fahrtwind zurück auf den Fahrer geschleudert). Hatte dann aber nur noch ein etwas Schmaleres rumliegen. Habs rangebastelt und es funktioniert tadellos. Klar ist die Optik nicht so der Bringer, ist mir aber nun auch nicht soooo wichtig.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Von wo nach wo gehts denn?


Guckst Du hier. Bin aber erst seit einer (sehr kalten) Woche unterwegs.


----------



## hellmono (22. Januar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier. Bin aber erst seit einer (sehr kalten) Woche unterwegs.



Wow, ambitionierte Reise!

Solltest dich gelegentlich über Mitfahrer freuen, und nördlich von Köln durch die Gegend Düsseldorf/Ratingen/Essen fahren, meld dich gern. Vielleicht passt es ja, etwas mitzufahren, oder es gibt eine warme Suppe, oder, oder. Auch wenn hier gerade leider jetzt schon Rikschasaison ist.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2017)

gute Reise. sportliche streckenplanung.


----------



## pefro (23. Januar 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier. Bin aber erst seit einer (sehr kalten) Woche unterwegs.



Ja, Wahnsinns Tour! Da wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß und warme Gedanken!


----------



## doctor worm (29. Januar 2017)

TREK 7600 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr



TREK 7600 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr



TREK 7600 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr



TREK 7600 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr



TREK 7600 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr

Fast ungefähren und original ausgestattet gewesen, die Reifen waren porös und der original Vetta Sattel zu klobig, beides mal auf die schnelle ausgetauscht.
Ich bin ja schon ein wenig begeistert ob der schönen Details...
Was ich mit mache weiß ich noch nicht, gekauft hab ich es weil ich mir gedacht habe das gäbe ein tolles Prä-Twentyniner/Gravelbike ab und hab auch schon diverses mehr oder weniger zeitkorektes Material hier, allerdings find ich es fast zu schade es zu schlachten, auch wenn gerade die Shimanoteile in der Qualität dem Rest nicht gerecht werden.
Hm!?


----------



## ukhesse (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

habe heute eine kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Wheeler 525 Tech Trekkingrad nach Frankfurt gemacht. Habe mich eigentlich sehr wohl gefühlt auf dem Panzer. Kann jemand Infos zum Baujahr beisteuern ? Das Rad hat eine umfassende Shimano LX Ausstattung und einen Tange Stahlrahmen ( CR-MO / Plain Gauge Tubing / Tange /MTB)



 
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (29. Januar 2017)

auf retrobike findest du die alten shimano kataloge.
die an deinem rad verbauten lx komponenten gab es 1990/91/92.
müsste also in dem zeitraum gebaut worden sein.

genauer geht es, wenn du dir die codes/prägungen z.b. auf der innenseite deiner kurbel anschaust.
da sind in der regel zwei einzelne buchstaben eingeprägt über die du monat und jahr ermitteln kannst.
gilt dann aber nur für dieses teil.
andere teile sowie der rahmen können davon plus minus 1-2 jahre abweichen.


----------



## ArSt (29. Januar 2017)

Hilft: https://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Shimano_Datumscodierung


----------



## Radsatz (30. Januar 2017)

Optic halt Gebrauchssrad


----------



## kona86 (5. Februar 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie die Probefahrt demnächst ausfällt



Ich muss es nochmal mit auf die nächste Seite nehmen! Richtig schönes OnOne!


----------



## BQuark (8. Februar 2017)

Meine Tourenbikes in der ersten Version. Schutzbleche etc. kommt noch.
KOCMO Classic, Maximale Reifenbreite 28 mm hinten und 26 vorne.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Februar 2017)

Ich seh nix?!


----------



## Stolem (10. Februar 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mal horchen, ob jemand eine Rahmenempfehlung für einen Frauen Randonneur hat.
Möchte meiner Holden ein schönes Rad im Äquivalent zu meinem Planet X London Road aufbauen, ggfs. eine etwas weniger gestreckte Sitzposition für längere Fahrten. 
Bräuchte da mal etwas Inspiration. 
 Cheerio


----------



## michar (10. Februar 2017)

Beim meinem Surly hat sich auch was getan...Kurbel ist mittlerweile ne Ritchey Compact WCS , Laufräder Tune Mig Mag ... Tubus Front Rack für den Alltag. Für längere Touren mit Gepäck gibts noch einen robusteren Laufradsatz und den passenden Tubus für hinten..


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2017)

Stolem schrieb:


> Bräuchte da mal etwas Inspiration.


Wie wäre es mit dem Pinnacle Arkose Women's? Gäbe es auch als Komplettbike in unterschiedlicher Austattung und Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (11. Februar 2017)

Gefällt schon sehr 

Leider Leider ist der Rahmen ausverkauft und Evans hat auch keinen mehr in der gesuchten Größe... 
Wie ich gerade bei der Holden gehört habe, würde sie sogar Stahl bevorzugen (yippieh!) daher bin ich weiter für Vorschläge offen. Habe gerade auch das Salsa Vaya entdeckt - 900€ finde ich dann doch ganz sportlich für das Rahmenset...


----------



## tom_ass (15. Februar 2017)

Nach ewiger warterei auf die Gabel ist es nun fast fertig.
So gut wie wartungsfrei 
Ein Gepäckträger für vorne werde ich mir noch löten...aber das wird noch was dauern...

Kurze Partliste:
Rahmen: Pipedream Skookum
Gabel: Salsa Firestarter
Alfine 8 Gang, Gates, Shimano LX Nabendynamo, Bumm Iqx und Toplight,
Gepäckträger: DIY 10mm Edelstahl mit DIY Tasche


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2017)

für richtig regen sind die schutzbleche etwas zu klein ausgefallen.


----------



## tom_ass (15. Februar 2017)

Wieso? Decken alles ab.
55mm Schwalbe und 55mm Schutzblech...das passt schon.


----------



## Deleted 73169 (15. Februar 2017)

Ne, da saut's Dir links und rechts alles raus. Aber besser als nix ist es doch. Schaun zumindest gut aus - Gepäckträger und Tasche auch, der Rest auch


----------



## ONE78 (15. Februar 2017)

Und das vordere ist definitiv zu kurz!

BTW welcher Lenker ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (15. Februar 2017)

Wollte eigentlich nen Cowbar haben...die Idee mit Droplenker fand mein Rücken aber weniger gut. 
Daher ist es dieser hier geworden:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONTEC/La-Baguette-magique-Komfortlenker-p49607/
Gut und günstig!


----------



## manati (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo !
Habe auch die Curana mit der Reifenbreiten Kombination.  Klar das Tretlager ist null geschützt aber der Rücken bleibt sauber. Und an den Seiten spritzt nix vorbei. Nasse Füße gibt's aber sonst geht das. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## BQuark (15. Februar 2017)

Sehr ähnlich, wie contec ist das hier
https://8bar-bikes.com/de/shop/lenker/super-mustache-lenker/


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Februar 2017)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Wieso? Decken alles ab.
> 55mm Schwalbe und 55mm Schutzblech...das passt schon.





manati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 575024 Hallo !
> Habe auch die Curana mit der Reifenbreiten Kombination.  Klar das Tretlager ist null geschützt aber der Rücken bleibt sauber. Und an den Seiten spritzt nix vorbei. Nasse Füße gibt's aber sonst geht das.Gruß Dirk



... sagt - meine - Erfahrung aber was anderes! Gerade an den Seiten kommt alles mögliche hoch; liegt aber auch an der (zugegeben sehr schönen) Form der Bleche. Hab sie wieder runter gerissen, weil es eben keine Schutz - Bleche sind...


----------



## one.nomad (17. Februar 2017)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass du locker 1cm auf die Reifenbreite rechnen solltest. Vor allem wenn es gröberes Profil ist, was abgedeckt wird. Noch besser ist es, wenn die Bleche den Reifen umschließen, damit das ganze abläuft und nicht spritzt. Ich habe hier 65mm Bleche mit 54mm Suomi Extreme 294 und das ist gut so. Die 53mm über den 50mm Schwalbe Kojak gehen grundsätzlich auch, aber eben nur, weil die Bleche gebogen sind und über 60mm breit sind. Die 65er sind bestimmt 80mm breit. Die Curana dagegen sind ja recht flach.


----------



## popeye (19. Februar 2017)

ein schönes rad, viel spass damit. aber bzgl. der schutzbleche: auch wenn sie wieder erwarten ausreichend schützen sollten, es geht dir doch sicher auch ansatzweise um optik? die schutzbleche mit den reifen: erinnert mich an das cover von fatboy slim ... dabei ist gerade vorne bei der gabel so viel platz.






Würde ich unbedingt ändern, nichts für ungut.

vg, michael


----------



## manati (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo !  Das ist seit ca 4 Jahren meine Alltagsschlampe. Wird bei jeden Wetter auch im Gelände bewegt. 55 er Curana mit 2.2 X-King. An der Seite spritzt auch nix raus. Füße natürlich nicht so toll geschützt.  Rücken geht so gerade. Aber der Po bleibt trocken. Die Curana sind bei entsprechender Montage deutlich steifer als die SKS und lassen eine nähere Montage zu. Klar das das keine Bleche sind für das Reiserad. Das kann schon klappen. Muss halt probiert werden. Aber jeden das seine. Gruß Dirk


----------



## manati (21. Februar 2017)

Kleines Update vom Radon. Hope tech 3  mit floatings statt XT Scheibenbremse. Hope Sattelklemme und Ahead Kappe.
Curana Schutzbleche mit SKS kabelkanal statt SKS Bluemels.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Februar 2017)

Mach doch mal den Träger hinten waagerecht


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Februar 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal den Träger hinten waagerecht


warum eigentlich? sieht doch passabel aus. die freundin fällt auch nicht so schnell vom gepäckträger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manati (22. Februar 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal den Träger hinten waagerecht


Ja könnte man noch machen. Sieht auf dem Foto aber nach mehr aus.


kreisbremser schrieb:


> warum eigentlich? sieht doch passabel aus. die freundin fällt auch nicht so schnell vom gepäckträger.


Na die Freundinnen heißen Ortlieb


----------



## ML_Outlaw (23. Februar 2017)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal dazu gekommen Bilder von meinem Poison Cyanit zu machen. Gewicht liegt bei 10,3 mit Gepäckträger. Mit Ende April gehts mit dem Rad durch Holland.


Schon ein bißchen her, aber könntest du evtl. ein paar Eindrücke von dem Rad posten ?
Ich plane das Poison Cyanit zu kaufen.
61 Rahmen
SRam Apex 1 1x11
Magura MT5

Optisch finde ich einen Knaller


----------



## Altmetal (23. Februar 2017)

manati schrieb:


> Kleines Update vom Radon. (...)


Also die Gepäckträgermontage weiß nicht zu überzeugen. Auf Dauer wird die vorhandene Konstruktion nicht halten, und optisch ist das auch nix.
Zwei Streben nehmen (auch wenn das jetzt 10 Gramm mehr werden) und das Teil waagrecht montieren.


----------



## manati (23. Februar 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Also die Gepäckträgermontage weiß nicht zu überzeugen. Auf Dauer wird die vorhandene Konstruktion nicht halten, und optisch ist das auch nix.
> Zwei Streben nehmen (auch wenn das jetzt 10 Gramm mehr werden) und das Teil waagrecht montieren.


Fahre aber schon bestimmt über 6-7 Jahre den Tubus fly mit Ortlieb . Meistens einseitig vollgepackt.  Und es hält . Optik muss ja nicht gefallen. Ich glaube es wird immer wieder vergessen das früher in den 70-80er Jahren man Freunde auf na 3 Gang Möhre mitgenommen hat auf dem Gepäckträger  (und das waren wackeldinger). So ein Gepäckträger von heute ist wohl null vergleichbar auch wenn er nur eine Strebe zur Befestigung hat. Und es ist kein Reiserad was besondere Belastungen evtl.verkraften sollte. Halten tut es. Gefallen muss es ja ein Segen nur mir.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2017)

er meint die befestigung an der querstrebe zwischen den sitzstreben.
außen an den sitzstreben sind gewinde, an denen der träger normalerweise befestigt wird.


----------



## Altmetal (23. Februar 2017)

Gegen eine 3-Punkt-Befestigung ist ja dem Grunde nach nichts einzuwenden, Tubus beispielsweise hat ja auch sowas im Sortiment (die sind dann i.d.R. weniger belastbar). Im konkreten Fall ist jedoch die Strebe derart "ver"bogen, dass nach vorne wirkende Kräfte nicht wie vorgesehen in die Querstrebe eingeleitet werden.
Wie es richtig gemacht wird, ist in der Montageanleitung beschrieben: http://tubus.com/documents/1434106355_Fly_classic_-_Fly_stainless_12062015.pdf


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Erlaubt auch die nicht eignen Räder rein zu packen? Ist ein Aufbau für einen Kunden deshalb.


----------



## Steeldonkey (23. Februar 2017)

bis auf die bremsen ein traum!


----------



## manati (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo !
Der Fly war ja vom Rad davor. Muss mir eine neue Strebe bestellen da man die nicht beliebig oft biegen kann. Hatte noch vom Airy eine die erstmal dran ist. Bild ist aus dem Keller . Deswegen so schön .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> bis auf die bremsen ein traum!


och die bb7 mtb packt gut zu und vorallem gibt es sonst nix brauchbares um ne alfine 11 anzusteuern via sti


----------



## Hrabnar (23. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> och die bb7 mtb packt gut zu und vorallem gibt es sonst nix brauchbares um ne alfine 11 anzusteuern via sti



Och, ein wenig was gibt's da schon noch...

http://riderever.com/   bei MCG

oder

https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/klamper/   bei CosmicSports


----------



## Altmetal (23. Februar 2017)

manati schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Der Fly war ja vom Rad davor. Muss mir eine neue Strebe bestellen da man die nicht beliebig oft biegen kann. Hatte noch vom Airy eine die erstmal dran ist. Bild ist aus dem Keller . Deswegen so schön .


Na also. Sieht auch viel schöner aus so.
Streben sind recht günstig zu kriegen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/tubus/Befestigungsstrebe-fuer-Gepaecktraeger-p21172/ (einzeln, ab 2,50)
Bei Rose paarweise:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/tubus-gepaecktraegerbefestigungsstreben/aid:113441
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/tubus-gepaecktraegerbefestigungsstreben-gekroepft/aid:113551


----------



## Altmetal (23. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Erlaubt auch die nicht eignen Räder rein zu packen? Ist ein Aufbau für einen Kunden deshalb.
> (...)


Werbung?
Egal. Das Teil ist hässlich.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Werbung?
> Egal. Das Teil ist hässlich.


Schwachsinn [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Och, ein wenig was gibt's da schon noch...
> 
> http://riderever.com/   bei MCG
> 
> ...


Naja gut aber bisher hat sich die bb7 bewährt und wieso auf neues setzen? Mancher bleibt ja gerne bei dem was er bisher hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (23. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Naja gut aber bisher hat sich die bb7 bewährt und wieso auf neues setzen? Mancher bleibt ja gerne bei dem was er bisher hatte



Wir haben vor Kurzem erst ein AWOL mit der Hydr aufgebaut, die macht sich auch echt gut...


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Oh auch schick. Ja erst war bei dem Radl auch ne di2 alfine angedacht aber da der damit durch Lettland usw will haben wa uns für das simpelste entschieden in Sachen bremse [emoji28]


----------



## Steeldonkey (24. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> och die bb7 mtb packt gut zu und vorallem gibt es sonst nix brauchbares um ne alfine 11 anzusteuern via sti



ich finde einfach, dass die technik der BB7 veraltet ist und dass, das prinzip von einem einzigen beweglichen pad nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. die bremskraft ist gut. allerdings gibt es mittlerweile viele alternativen.

TRP HY/RD
TRP Spyre / Spike
Juin Tech R1
Rever MCX1 (obwohl die schon stark von der Spyre abgeguckt hat)

die konkurrenz sollte avid zu innovationen antreiben


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Wir haben vor Kurzem erst ein AWOL mit der Hydr aufgebaut, die macht sich auch echt gut...


schick, aber ich hätte versucht eine komplett schwarze spyre zu kriegen.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Februar 2017)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> ich finde einfach, dass die technik der BB7 veraltet ist und dass, das prinzip von einem einzigen beweglichen pad nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. die bremskraft ist gut. allerdings gibt es mittlerweile viele alternativen.
> 
> TRP HY/RD
> TRP Spyre / Spike
> ...




bin da voll deiner meinung. leider habe ich da nur begrenzten einfluss


----------



## Hrabnar (24. Februar 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schick, aber ich hätte versucht eine komplett schwarze spyre zu kriegen.


Dafür war der Kunde zu ungeduldig, Rever stand auch zur Auswahl...fiel aber wegen Liefertermin auch raus


----------



## Sal-To (25. Februar 2017)

@damianfromhell  Sind das Horizon Reifen?


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Februar 2017)

Nö specialized sawtooth


----------



## GT-Fixer (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo, hier ist mal mein 4 Monate altes/neues GT für Stadt und Arbeit


----------



## Altmetal (26. Februar 2017)

Da fehlen noch die Reflektoren. Diese erhöhen die Sicht- und Erkennbarkeit im Strassenverkehr bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit deutlich. 

Ansonsten ein feines Rad. Hast du die Farbe nach den Kabelbindern ausgesucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre an allen Rädern mit ND immer mit Licht was die Sichtbarkeit schon genug erhöht, die Verkehrsteilnehmer die einen nicht sehen wollen sehen einen auch mit Reflektor nicht der Rest tut es auch ohne. Kann jeder sehen wie er will. Helle Kleidung mit Reflexstreifen bringt wesentlich mehr (aus Autofahrersicht gesprochen).


----------



## nadine09 (26. Februar 2017)

Darf ich kurz fragen, wie das Rücklicht heißt?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz fragen, wie das Rücklicht heißt?


B&M Toplight Small


----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Februar 2017)

Korrekt. Gibts in günstig von B&M und in teuer von Supernova.


----------



## nadine09 (26. Februar 2017)

Dankeschön für die Info [emoji1303]


----------



## Altmetal (26. Februar 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Ich fahre an allen Rädern mit ND immer mit Licht was die Sichtbarkeit schon genug erhöht, die Verkehrsteilnehmer die einen nicht sehen wollen sehen einen auch mit Reflektor nicht der Rest tut es auch ohne. ).


Falsches Szenario. Der Reflektor wird genau dann wichtig, wenn das aktive Licht nicht leuchtet.  So ein LED-Rücklicht ist nicht unkaputtbar. Du wärest nicht der erste, bei dem sich der Standlichtkondensator verabschiedet.


----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Februar 2017)

Wenn du meinst..
Ich fahre 5 verschiede B&M Rücklichter wie gesagt immer Licht an. Bisher hat bei mir noch kein B&M Rüli den Geist auf gegeben. Früher gab es nur mal beim Toplight Flat Plus Probleme. 
Noch dazu habe arbeite ich im Fahrrad Laden wo hunderte Kunden die Rücklichter fahren. Ohne Probleme. 
Wers brauch soll sein ganzes Rad zum Reflektor basteln wie es hier im Thread zu sehen ist aber Gott sei Dank kann mir keiner vorschreiben was an mein Rad kommt und was nicht.


----------



## Tinkerer (26. Februar 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Wers brauch soll sein ganzes Rad zum Reflektor basteln wie es hier im Thread zu sehen ist...


 
Du meinst, so in der Art? 




GT-Fixer schrieb:


> ...aber Gott sei Dank kann mir keiner vorschreiben was an mein Rad kommt und was nicht.


 
Doch, eigentlich kann das schon wer.


----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Februar 2017)

Ich wollte deinen Namen ja nicht nennen 
Nö kann keiner, solange es erlaubt ist mit ner 2,4W Glühampe vorne und 0,6W Glühlampe hinten von DDR Zeiten zu fahren wo das Ausfallrisiko 1000x höher liegt brauch keiner meine Beleuchtung oder Reflektoren kritisieren.
Übrigens nur mal am Rande, mein Stevens 8X Lite Tour wurde folgendermaßen ausgeliefert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (26. Februar 2017)

Welches Modelljahr? Zumindest 2015, 16 und 17 sehen hinten anders aus, wenn man der Stevens-Homepage glauben darf.


----------



## Tinkerer (26. Februar 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Ich wollte deinen Namen ja nicht nennen


 
Ist ja nicht so, als sähen alle meine Bikes (also, alle beide ) so aus. - Hm, eigentlich kann ich das hier doch posten, oder? Auch wenn die meisten unter "Cityrad" was anderes verstehen dürften.






Es macht definitv extrem viel Spaß, damit durch die Stadt zu cruisen und selbst eine Tagestour von knapp 100km hab ich damit letzten Sommer absolviert. Von daher kann man das hier ja mal herzeigen. 




GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Übrigens nur mal am Rande, mein Stevens 8X Lite Tour wurde folgendermaßen ausgeliefert: ...


 
Ich finde es okay, wenn *Sport*räder ohne komplette StVO Ausstattung verkauft werden, aber mich stört ein wenig, wenn vom Händler nicht drauf hingewiesen wird, auch wenn es natürlich _eigentlich_ jedem klar sein sollte, was vorgeschrieben ist. Ich hab aber auch schon Räder gesehen, wo ausdrücklich mit einer StVO konformen Ausstattung geworben wurde und trotzdem teilweise Reflektoren fehlten...


----------



## Triturbo (26. Februar 2017)

8X Lite ist so ein super Rad  Würde gern mal das Gewicht von Rahmen und Gabel wissen, 6X Lite wiegt 2,3 kg und Gabel 700g wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## GT-Fixer (27. Februar 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr? Zumindest 2015, 16 und 17 sehen hinten anders aus, wenn man der Stevens-Homepage glauben darf.



Guten Morgen, es ist eines der allerersten sprich Modelljahr 2013 (ein Glüch auch die nachfolgenden Rahmen und deren Gepäckträgermontage finde ich bescheiden, für Reisen kommt immer ein Logo dran was bei den aktuellen ja nicht mehr geht). Ich sitze ja an der Quelle es war damals Liebe auf den ersten Blick, bestellt im Dezember 2012 geliefert erst Ende April 2013.
Es ist ein absoluter Traum hab jetzt gute 10t km damit weg.
Zwecks Gewicht des Rahmens & Gabel kann ich leider nix sagen, meins wiegt unter 13kg mit Ständer und den schweren Ergon GP3.
Habe allerdings direkt Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Sattel gegen FSA-SLK und SQ Lab getauscht.
Da es hier ja auch in das Thema passt kann ich ja mal Bilder anhängen.
Übrigens war das Rad mit einem kurzen Fazit in der letzten "Trekkingbike" erwähnt.








Scheinwerfer ist allerdings seit nem guten Jahr ein IQ-X.
Und ja Carbonlenker und Klickfix vertragen sich super.


----------



## Bener (27. Februar 2017)

Letztes Bild ist ungefähr hier ausgenommen?

https://osm.org/go/0C3TpDOG?m=


----------



## GT-Fixer (27. Februar 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Letztes Bild ist ungefähr hier ausgenommen?
> 
> https://osm.org/go/0C3TpDOG?m=



Ja die Ecke passt war nur oberhalb von Stetten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (27. Februar 2017)

Ah, danke!

Ich liebe das Kriegsdenkmal! Sonnenuntergang dort ist klasse! Übernachten auch! (Aber das verrate ich niemandem, weil ich glaub, dass man das nicht darf...)


----------



## GT-Fixer (27. Februar 2017)

Ja gerade Meersburg und Umgebung lieben wir auch sehr, haben auch immer die Räder mit.
Vom Kriegsdenkmal haben wir mal die Konstanzer & Kreuzlinger Seenachtsfeuerwerke geschaut 
Und übernachtet haben wir mal direkt unten am See


----------



## yipyipyip (27. Februar 2017)

Hier mal mein Reise-/City-/Lastenrad: Surly LHT.
Bin absoluter Frontgepäckträger-Konvertit. Ist der Lenker breit genug (wie bei mir) passt genau ein Kasten Bier drauf.


----------



## shibby68 (27. Februar 2017)

Stilvoller Hobel


----------



## GT-Fixer (27. Februar 2017)

Hab noch ein paar Bilder von meinem treuen Schlechtwetter, Bahnhofsrad mitlerweile eines meiner treuesten Begleiter bekommt sogar immer Winterpelle drauf :-D















Und vor dem Fly mit den Ortlieb Vorgängern


----------



## tryh (28. Februar 2017)

ML_Outlaw schrieb:


> Schon ein bißchen her, aber könntest du evtl. ein paar Eindrücke von dem Rad posten ?
> Ich plane das Poison Cyanit zu kaufen.
> 61 Rahmen
> SRam Apex 1 1x11
> ...



Fand das Rad auch sehr schick! Wird jedoch gerade im Konsum veräußert.
Hätte ich das nötige Geld über und etwas Bein weniger, würde ich wohl ins grübel kommen.


----------



## tagoon (6. März 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Wir haben vor Kurzem erst ein AWOL mit der Hydr aufgebaut, die macht sich auch echt gut...


Hallo, wie habt ihr die ortlieb Taschen am Pizza Rack fest bekommen? Mein Pizza Rack hat 13mm Streben und die ortlieb Taschen die ich habe sind nur für 8-11-16mm. Ich möchte nicht irgendwelche extra Sachen an das Rack kleben, damit die raschen nicht wackeln.


----------



## Hrabnar (6. März 2017)

16mm und dann noch dünnen Bewässerungsschlauch um die Streben (y)


----------



## tagoon (8. März 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> 16mm und dann noch dünnen Bewässerungsschlauch um die Streben (y)


Danke.


----------



## kona86 (11. März 2017)

ML_Outlaw schrieb:


> Schon ein bißchen her, aber könntest du evtl. ein paar Eindrücke von dem Rad posten ?
> Ich plane das Poison Cyanit zu kaufen.
> 61 Rahmen
> SRam Apex 1 1x11
> ...



Mir hat das Rad gut getaugt. Auf der besagten Hollandtour hatte ich keinerlei Probleme und das Rad hat auch mit Gepäck gut auf der Straße gelegen. Aktuell verkaufe ich den Rahmen und den LRS. Ich komme immer weniger zum fahren und jetzt steht auch noch Nachwuchs an, so dass kurz- und mittelfristig nicht an eine Radreise zu denken ist.

Bei Interesse einfach mal im Bikemarkt vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. März 2017)

kona86 schrieb:


> Mir hat das Rad gut getaugt. Auf der besagten Hollandtour hatte ich keinerlei Probleme und das Rad hat auch mit Gepäck gut auf der Straße gelegen. Aktuell verkaufe ich den Rahmen und den LRS. Ich komme immer weniger zum fahren und jetzt steht auch noch Nachwuchs an, so dass kurz- und mittelfristig nicht an eine Radreise zu denken ist.
> 
> Bei Interesse einfach mal im Bikemarkt vorbei schauen.



War echt ein tolles Rad, schade, dass es schon zerlegt ist.....die Bremsen


----------



## Tinkerer (12. März 2017)

So kann es gehen: Günstige Lowridertaschen gesucht und perfekte Taschen für hinten bekommen... 







Und ja, ich befürchte, da sind sehr, sehr viele reflektierende Elemente dran.


----------



## michar (13. März 2017)

Jetzt mit breiterem Riser und Tubus Vega am Heck...


----------



## Altmetal (13. März 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> So kann es gehen: Günstige Lowridertaschen gesucht und perfekte Taschen für hinten bekommen...
> (...)
> Und ja, ich befürchte, da sind sehr, sehr viele reflektierende Elemente dran.


Und der Lowrider ist immer noch unbestückt. Hättest Du besser zwei von den Taschensätzen gekauft


----------



## Tinkerer (14. März 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Und der Lowrider ist immer noch unbestückt. Hättest Du besser zwei von den Taschensätzen gekauft


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir Grün stehen würde, zuviel Blau wäre ja auch wieder nix...


----------



## Altmetal (14. März 2017)

Doch, blau wäre nicht schlecht. Passt gut zur Rahmenfarbe. Muss aber so sein wie das an der kleinen Tasche, die Du am Sitzrohr hängen hast.


----------



## Tinkerer (14. März 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Muss aber so sein wie das an der kleinen Tasche, die Du am Sitzrohr hängen hast.


 
Das ist die einzige Tasche, wo ich die Farbe nichtmal selber ausgesucht habe. Laut Artikelbeschreibung gab es sie in Rot oder Schwarz, aber ohne Wahlmöglichkeit. - Naja, meine war dann halt mal Blau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber in dem Fall zählt ja der Inhalt, nicht das Äußere.


----------



## helol (14. März 2017)

Mein Lastentier


----------



## navidoppel (15. März 2017)

Immer wieder fein das Inbred ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (15. März 2017)

@Tinkerer Hast Du schon mal irgendwo "gerechtfertigt", warum Du so viele Taschen am Rad hast? Was transportierst Du damit alles? Das scheint mir ja kein Reise-Setup zu sein sondern Alltag??


----------



## schraubenkopf (15. März 2017)

helol schrieb:


> Mein Lastentier


Welcher Ständer ist das? Bekommst du den Ständer noch mit dem Fuß ausgeklappt wenn du den Anhänger dran hast?
Ich muss bei meinem Pletscher immer mit der Hand nachhelfen, sobald ich Taschen und Anhänger dran hab...


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. März 2017)

Hi,

ein OnOne Inbred habe ich auch in orange zu bieten. Im Winter aufgebaut gefällt mir das 29er für den Alltag sehr gut - lediglich die Reifen werden die Tage auf 2,15"er Schwalbe Almotion gewechselt, die ggw. verbauten Bontrager XR1 laufen auf Asphalt nicht so prall.


----------



## Deleted 73169 (15. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> @Tinkerer Hast Du schon mal irgendwo "gerechtfertigt", warum Du so viele Taschen am Rad hast?



Nö, ich glaub, das ist hier noch gar keinem aufgefallen


----------



## 601 (15. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> @Tinkerer Hast Du schon mal irgendwo "gerechtfertigt", warum Du so viele Taschen am Rad hast?



Jetzt sehe ich es auch! Da ist ein Rad unter den Taschen! Ich hatte mich schon gewundert...


----------



## helol (15. März 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Welcher Ständer ist das? Bekommst du den Ständer noch mit dem Fuß ausgeklappt wenn du den Anhänger dran hast?
> Ich muss bei meinem Pletscher immer mit der Hand nachhelfen, sobald ich Taschen und Anhänger dran hab...[/QUOT
> 
> Ja, der baut ziemlich tief - da geht mit Packtaschen und Deichsel "gerade noch". Hersteller muss ich nochmals schauen - verbaut wird er jedenfalls auf KTM Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (15. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> @Tinkerer Hast Du schon mal irgendwo "gerechtfertigt", warum Du so viele Taschen am Rad hast? Was transportierst Du damit alles? Das scheint mir ja kein Reise-Setup zu sein sondern Alltag??


 
Da die Antwort etwas länger geworden ist und eigentlich nichts mit der Galerie zutun hat, blende ich das mal aus.



Spoiler



Falls das eine ernstgemeinte Frage sein sollte, ich meine, ich hätte es irgendwo schonmal erwähnt. Vielleicht sogar mal in diesem Thread. Bis Ende 2015 / Anfang 2016 hatte ich weder Taschen noch Gepäckträger an dem Rad. Letztes Jahr hab ich mich dann den CM Touristen angeschlossen und war relativ oft mit denen unterwegs. (insgesamt 13 CMs zuhause, 15 auswärts, 2 Sternfahrten und ein paar private Fahrten mit (Teilen) der Gruppe) Wir reden hier bei den auswärtigen Touren von Strecken zwischen 70 und 120, 125km, die aber aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen schonmal 12h+ dauern können.

Zum einen wurde mir irgendwann der Rucksack zu lästig und zum anderen schaut man sich halt ein wenig ab, was die anderen dabei haben. (Und wer glaubt, mein Rad wäre extrem beladen, kennt den einen oder anderen Kollegen nicht. ) Momentan sieht die Packliste so aus:

- Lenkertasche (Kühltasche): Generell Müsliriegel und/oder andere kleine Energielieferanten, bei längeren Touren zusätzlich Stullen/Sandwiches o.ä. sowie nach je Restplatz ggf. ein, zwei 0,5er PETs und in der aufgesetzten Tasche sind momentan dünne Arbeitshandschuhe und ein Pannenspray verstaut
- (Sattel)Tasche links am Lenker: Rainlegs ("Regenhose")
- (Sattel)Tasche rechts am Lenker: Helmregenbezug und so ein Notfallfaltrucksack
- Oberrohrtasche: Elektronik, sprich MP3 Player und Lautsprecher (für die CM Fahrten), Handy, Powerbank
- Vordere Rahmentasche: Spiderstativ, Fotoapperat, kleine Taschenlampe, Schweizer Taschenmesser und  - seitdem wir mal spontan unterwegs gegrillt haben - ein BW Essbesteck 
- Hintere Rahmentasche: Regenjacke
- Tasche am Sattelrohr: Erste Hilfe Set (wird hoffentlich nie gebraucht)
- Tasche unterhalb vom Sattel: Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Flickzeug (ja ich weiß, das sind insgesamt 3 unterschiedliche Wege, einen Platten zu beheben... ) Die Luftpumpe dazu ist an den hinteren Flaschenhalterösen (mit)befestigt

Taschen am Gepäckträger fahr ich nicht immer. Letzten Sommer hatte ich da zwei Lenkertaschen befestigt, wo eine Weste für kühlere Abende drin war und vor allem zusätzliche Getränke. Die beiden Taschen auf dem Bild oben sind neu und ich wollte testen ob ich die gut fahren kann, weil ich bei größeren immer Fersenkontakt habe. Momentan ist in der rechten besagt Weste, eine Tasse und Kakaopulver (die beden Isoflaschen halten nicht nur kalt, sondern auch sehr gut warm ) und, weil ich letztes Jahr gleich zweimal beim Grillen aus der Hand essen durfte, endlich mal ein lechter Campingteller. - Vorbereitung ist alles. 

Die linke Packtasche ist momentan tatsächlich leer, aber da das Kühltaschen sind, natürlich im Sommer für zusätzliche Getränke bei langen Touren angedacht. - Oh, und ich hab noch so einen Warngurt  mit Refelexstreifen, den packe ich evtl. da rein, auch wenn der mir immer etwas übertrieben vorkommt.

Und bevor jetzt jemand sagt "das würde doch alles in einen, maximal zwei normale Backroller passen" - ja, klar. Aber das mit den Taschen hat sich halt so nach und nach immer weiter entwickelt und ich mag es momentan, im Zweifel alles mit einem schnellen Griff zu erreichen. Muß ja nicht heißen, daß es immer so bleibt.

Also, um die Ausgangsfrage zu beantworten: Es ist keine Reiseausstattung, aber auch keine Alltagsausrüstung, sondern meine momentane (Tages)Tourenausstattung. Für kurze Strecken hab ich ja ein Zweitrad ohne Tachen.


----------



## Frawie (15. März 2017)

Carpman schrieb:


> ein OnOne Inbred habe ich auch in orange zu bieten.


Bei dem Inbred würden mich die Detaillösungen zur Schutzblechbefestigung oben an den Kettenstreben bzw. hinter dem Tretlager interessieren. Bilder wären toll.


----------



## EmDoubleU (15. März 2017)

Frawie schrieb:


> Bei dem Inbred würden mich die Detaillösungen zur Schutzblechbefestigung oben an den Kettenstreben bzw. hinter dem Tretlager interessieren. Bilder wären toll.



Hi,

das hintere Schutzblech ist außer über die mitgelieferten Streben im wesentlichen über eine Cateye-Schelle unten am Sitzrohr über dem Tretlager befestigt. Da mir das aber auf Kopfsteinpflaster nicht solide genug war, habe ich improvisiert und jeweils links und rechts einen kleinen Schlitz in das Schutzblech gefräst und mit Hilfe von zwei schwarzen Kabelbindern das Schutzblech an diesen beiden Stellen an die Streben des Tubus-Gepäckträgers gezurrt. Fällt eigentlich gar nicht groß auf, wenn man es nicht weiss.

Detailbilder schau mal hier: GALERIE Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-...Bikes


----------



## GT-Fixer (18. März 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Da die Antwort etwas länger geworden ist und eigentlich nichts mit der Galerie zutun hat, blende ich das mal aus.



Was spricht eigentlich dagegen einfach 2 Backroller hinten dran zu packen statt 7 kleinere Taschen irgendwo am Rad zu verteilen? Ich habe ja auch ein Taschenfetisch aber dein Rad ist der Oberburner :-D


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen einfach 2 Backroller hinten dran zu packen statt 7 kleinere Taschen irgendwo am Rad zu verteilen? Ich habe ja auch ein Taschenfetisch aber dein Rad ist der Oberburner :-D



Die Backroller sind von Haus aus erst einmal "schwarze Löcher", da kommt man ohne zusätzliche Unterteilung nicht weit, wenn man rasch mal ein Kleinteil braucht. Ich vermute daher, dass die vielen Taschen auch dem schnellen Zugriff auf Dinge dienen, die man zwischendurch mal braucht, ohne lange danach suchen/wühlen zu müssen.


----------



## obscura (19. März 2017)

Wenn nur die Unterteilung der Backroller das Problem ist: 
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/bikebag-organizer-220601-schwarz/


----------



## Tinkerer (19. März 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen einfach 2 Backroller hinten dran zu packen statt 7 kleinere Taschen irgendwo am Rad zu verteilen? Ich habe ja auch ein Taschenfetisch aber dein Rad ist der Oberburner :-D


 
Naja, die eigentliche Ursache ist vermutlich, daß ich bei den ersten Umbauten Richtung Trekkingrad die sportliche Optik erhalten wollte. Deshalb hab ich den Tubus Minimal Gepäckträger montiert. Der ist aber eigentlich für die QL3 Taschen von Ortlieb gedacht. Für die Taschen war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber zu geizig und hab erstmal Aldi-Taschen (  ) genommen. Dabei gibt es aber zwei bzw. drei Probleme: Weil der Träger dafür nicht gedacht ist, hängen die Taschen durch die gebogene Strebe immer leicht schräg nach vorne. Je gößer bzw. länger die Tasche, umso schräger. Dazu kommt, daß die Tasche eh schon tief sitzt. Das sind ja nur 26er Laufräder und die Aufhängung liegt noch unterhalb vom Reifen. In der Folge hab ich bei größeren Taschen als denen auf dem Bild oben oft das Problem, mit den Fersen an die Taschen zu kommen. Deshalb hab ich den Träger letztlich erstmal garnicht genutzt und als der Rücksack doch langsam zu lästig und auch klein wurde, hab ich nach und nach immer mehr von den kleinen Taschen angeschaft, um alles unter zu bringen. Am Ende hatte ich dann die Lösung mit den beiden Lenkertaschen am Gepäckträger gefunden, was zusammen mit den anderen Taschen für mein Tagestouren-Gepäck ausgereicht hat:



Spoiler










 
Den Lowrider hab ich erst kürzlich angebaut und werde den vermutlich nicht sehr oft brauchen. Eigentlich hab ich den nur für diesen einen Einsatzzweck angeschafft:



Spoiler










 
Weil der Lowrider jetzt aber einmal vorhanden war, hab ich die kleinen Taschen vom obigen Bild gekauft, die eigentlich als Option für vorne gedacht waren. Da die aber auch perfekt an den Träger hinten passen, hab ich die jetzt erstmal dahin gepackt. Die hängen (so gut wie) gerade, es geht etwa doppelt soviel rein wie letztes Jahr in die umfunktionierten Lenkertaschen (was momentan locker aussreicht) und ich komme nicht mit den Fersen dran.

Aber davon abgesehen hat Fabeymer natürlich recht: Bei den kleinen Taschen hab ich das Gepäck recht übersichtlich sortiert und komme an alles schnell dran. Wenn ich das hier z.B. aus einem Backroller fischen müßte, wäre ich sicher mehr beschäftigt, als einmal kurz die vordere Rahmentasche aufzuzippen und es raus zu nehmen. - Man könnte es also auch so zusammenfassen: Ich bin zu faul zum suchen. 

Allerdings profitiere ich bei dem Rad natürlich jetzt sehr von dem großen Rahmen, wo ich Taschen _und_ Flaschen locker rein bekomme. - Endlich zahlt es sich doch noch aus, seit fast einem Vierteljahrhundert ein Rad zu fahren, was mir eigentlich zu groß ist. 


PS: Und jetzt die ehrliche Fassung: Ich hatte da ein heimliches Wettrüsten mit nem Kollegen.



Spoiler


----------



## navidoppel (19. März 2017)

In Sachen 29er Inbred hätte ich ja auch was anzubieten. 
Der vordere Gepäckträger ist testweise verbaut und soll eventuell auf der nächsten Tour dazu dienen eine Packrolle zu transportieren. Mit Seatpack und Rahmentasche bräuchte ich den hinteren Gepäckträger dann gar nicht mehr ...
Ach ja, hatte zur Befestigung des Schutzblech hinten gebort. Ist bei dem Rahmen kein Problem. Durch den Umwerfer wäre es bei mir aber knapp geworden mit dem Schutzblech bis zum Tretlager unter. Deshalb habe ich es gekürzt.


----------



## lahnbiker (19. März 2017)

@navidoppel Was ist das für ein Vorderradträger? Sehe ich jetzt tum zweiten mal bewusst. Bin auch am überlegen mir so etwas ggf. für größere Touren zu zu legen.


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2017)

Hab so einen noch über falls wer braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navidoppel (19. März 2017)

Racktime Top-it


----------



## lahnbiker (19. März 2017)

Ah. Danke. Die Form kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2017)

Specialized Crossroads ( 11,6 Kg) für schnelle Etappen


----------



## manati (22. März 2017)

Immer diese Gepäckträger . In Köln die Tage entdeckt . Viel Stauraum und alles griffbereit und billig.


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2017)

Zuerst dachte ich an Urlaubsbilder vom Bosperus


----------



## Altmetal (22. März 2017)

Da fahren auch immer die Jungs mit den fehlenden Bremsen rum


----------



## Radsatz (22. März 2017)

Könnte auch das Rad eines Sesam Kringel Verkäufers sein,


----------



## tryh (22. März 2017)

Das RTW Rad hat 'n neues Cockpit und Bleche bekommen...Äußerst unansehnlich mit dem Spacerturm, aber fährt gut.



rtwhobel by try harder, auf Flickr


----------



## ML_Outlaw (27. März 2017)

doppelpost
ich lerne es noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. März 2017)

passend zum Frühlingsstart ein "Oldie" wieder neu als City-FitnessBike belebt


----------



## ML_Outlaw (27. März 2017)

'Frisch aus dem Karton


----------



## Specialk (28. März 2017)

Endlich Gabel (Agresti) mit richtiger Einbauhöhe...im Winter wird dann schwarz lackiert....








Schön meinen Schatten mit fotografiert....


----------



## GT-Fixer (28. März 2017)

Schickes Rad, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja brutaler als an meinem GT. Willst du mit dem auch mal weiter als 20km fahren? 
Hab an meinem jetzt schweren Herzens den GT Flatbar gegen einen Riser getauscht.


----------



## ONE78 (28. März 2017)

Gutes Rad und die Überhöhung sind doch auch nur 10cm. Bei dem stützenauszug, Sitz da scheinbar auch ein langbeiner drauf und die haben dann meist auch längere arme.
Also so isses bei mir jedenfalls und da staunen auch immer die Leute, wie man SO nur radfahren kann...


----------



## Specialk (28. März 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja brutaler als an meinem GT. Willst du mit dem auch mal weiter als 20km fahren?
> Hab an meinem jetzt schweren Herzens den GT Flatbar gegen einen Riser getauscht.



300km in 2 Tagen waren ohne schmerzen machbar, @ONE78 hat recht lange Beine und lange Arme, das nächste mal mach ich mal ein Foto aus einer anderen Perspektive -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (28. März 2017)

Schickes Rad!

Finde die Überhöhung auch eher moderat. Mein Tourenrad ist auch bei knapp 20cm. Und damit bin ich auch schon mal knapp über 20km gefahren.


----------



## GT-Fixer (30. März 2017)

Hab mal paar Bilder von meinem Diamant Reise-/ Stadtrad gefunden welches mitlerweile in Großteilen mein GT ziert. Der Rahmen hängt in der Garage und ist mir zum verramschen zu schade.


----------



## nightwolf (15. April 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja brutaler als an meinem GT. Willst du mit dem auch mal weiter als 20km fahren? (...)


Das sieht bei meinen Fahrraedern mehr oder weniger genauso aus und mit weniger Ueberhoehung kann ich keine 200 meter fahren  
Siehe z. B. hier https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1932876?in=set


ONE78 schrieb:


> (...) Also so isses bei mir jedenfalls und da staunen auch immer die Leute, wie man SO nur radfahren kann...


Ja genau 

Ich hab wohl auch lange Arme ... Halt so zum Arbeiten ... Damit man ans Werkzeug rankommt   Und dann kommt man auch bis zum Lenker runter/vor 

K.A. ob ich das schon mal gepostet habe: Letzte Tour mit dem Trenga, Pfingsten -16 nach Roubaix. Inzwischen ist das Geroedel auf den Croix de Fer Rahmen umgebaut.






Oh hier hab ich sogar noch ein Bild vom Vorgaenger ... VSF C-Modell 1991 bis 2004 im Einsatz


----------



## goodie (16. April 2017)

Mein Marin Pine Mountain Alltagsrad ein bisschen überarbeitet. Neue Marin Gabel aus einem 52er Rahmen (in der gleichen Farbe pulverbeschichtet und holhlraumversiegelt). Dadurch erhöhte Sitzposition durch mehr Spacer. Statt der günstigen Continental Contact light Faltreifen sind jetzt Continental Top Contact verbaut. Die Sattelklemme war auch nicht besonders, habe diese gegen einen Zefal Schnellspanner mit Diebstahlschutz getauscht.


----------



## LarsTragl (19. April 2017)

Servus,

hier mal meine Interpretation eines Reiserades. Da ich es unter allen Umständen vermeiden möchte auf der Strasse fahren zu müssen, habe ich quasi ein MTB mit Gepäckträger gebaut. Auch das Budget war limitiert, darum sind viele Teile aus der Restekiste reingewandert. Aufgefüllt habe ich mit eher einfachen Teilen oder Angeboten. Entstanden ist es im Spätherbst 2016.

Die Basis bildet ein Surly Troll (Größe M / 18.0) mit der mitgelieferten Starrgabel. Zum Glück hat die Restekiste eine Rohloff ausgespuckt, die nach einem Service läuft wie neu. Die Laufräder haben 26" und sind eher robust mit Mavic 321 Disc Felgen und Hügi FR Nabe vorne. Für ein bisserl "Komfort" habe ich 2.35er Schwable Nobby Nic aufgezogen. Die Bremsen sind neue Deore Stopper (BR-M615) mit Magura Scheiben. Lenker / Vorbau sind ein Syntace vario, die Sattelstütze ist von Roox. Einen neuen Bergamont Sattel habe ich aus der Restekiste meines Radhändlers erstanden.

Die einzig teuren Teile waren der Tubus Logo Gepäckträger und das Ortlieb Framepack. Noch eine alte Satteltasche für das Werkzeug, ein Mudguard vorne und ein Streifen Kunststoff unter den Gepäckträger als "Schutzblech" ... fertig ist mein "Reise-SUV". Nicht besonders schön, aber praktisch und vielseitig.

Nach den ersten 1.000 km bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Mit Rohloff und vollen Packtaschen ist es zwar sehr hecklastig, aber das Framepack hat geholfen wieder Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen und verbessert so das Fahrverhalten.

Aktueller Stand:


 

Im winter noch ohne Framepack:


 

mfg Flo


----------



## Rommos (19. April 2017)

Lastenrad ReCycle Bronte aus Italien, coole Jungs 





...das ist in Hamburg unterwegs


----------



## .floe. (19. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Lastenrad ReCycle Bronte aus Italien, coole Jungs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 595485
> 
> ...das ist in Hamburg unterwegs



Täuschen die Bilder auf der Homepage bzw dem Shop, oder sieht das tatsächlich ziemlich "zusammengebruzzelt" aus? 750€ für den Rahmen??


----------



## tagoon (19. April 2017)

LarsTragl schrieb:


> Servus,
> ... Zum Glück hat die Restekiste eine Rohloff ausgespuckt, die nach einem Service läuft wie neu. ...
> 
> mfg Flo



Was ihr immer alle für tolle Restekisten habt. 
Bei mir sind da immer nur alte Reifen und vielleicht Mal nen Lenker oder Vorbau drin.

Hast aber ein schönes Rad,mir gefällt das SUV Reiserad Konzept

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BigJohn (19. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Lastenrad ReCycle Bronte aus Italien, coole Jungs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 595485
> 
> ...das ist in Hamburg unterwegs





.floe. schrieb:


> Täuschen die Bilder auf der Homepage bzw dem Shop, oder sieht das tatsächlich ziemlich "zusammengebruzzelt" aus? 750€ für den Rahmen??


Also brauche ich doch ein Lastenrad? Verdammt!


----------



## Rommos (19. April 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> Täuschen die Bilder auf der Homepage bzw dem Shop, oder sieht das tatsächlich ziemlich "zusammengebruzzelt" aus? 750€ für den Rahmen??


Ich denke, die Schweißkunst kann immer verbessert werden (und es wird auch immer besser denke ich) - aber du kannst ja auch für 350.- ein DIY-Teil holen, einen passenden günstigen/alten Rahmen für den Rest dazu - und alles schön schweißen und mit löten / fillet brazed verschönern. Und ist halt etwa 50% vom manch anderen Rahmenpreisen...oder ein ganzes Cargobike für nicht mal den Rahmenpreis woanders....
Finde den Ansatz einfach sehr gut, einer der Jungs war war auf dem Weg zur BFS bei uns über Nacht. Testfahrt mit dem Bronte war gut, macht Lust auf mehr 
Und so was finde ich einfach schön 




 

...und die Vorstellung vielleicht mit dickeren Reifen bis hin zu Fatbike was in Stahl zu bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (19. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also brauche ich doch ein Lastenrad? Verdammt!


Ich kämpfe schon lange - langsam ermüde ich


----------



## Rommos (20. April 2017)

SingleBe Digi Commuter


----------



## -zor- (20. April 2017)

sehr geil... nur andere Gabel bitte


----------



## pefro (20. April 2017)

Sehr geil! Und zwar GENAU mit der Gabel!


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2017)

Schönes Teil, als Commuter für mich aber viel zu Schade und unbeleuchtet.


----------



## rasumichin (20. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, als Commuter für mich aber viel zu Schade und unbeleuchtet.


Schöner Rahmen, und mal etwas anders lackiert, die Gabel will mir von der Form her auch nicht so gefallen, insgesamt sieht es aber klasse aus. 

Kommt halt drauf an wie man den commuter nutzt, wenn es bei der Arbeit sicher abgestellt werden kann, warum nicht.... Ich hatte beim einkaufen ab und an mal sorgen, aber wenn man das nicht mit dem Rad erledigt oder gern auf dem Heimweg für ein Feierabendbier einkrhrt sehr ich da wenig Probleme. 

Beleuchtung ist natürlich  vorteilhaft. Ebenso wie Pedale 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2017)

Klasse rad.


----------



## popeye (20. April 2017)

Die Räder von den FERN-Jungs aus Berlin gefallen mir richtig gut.






Nicht meins natürlich, leider.

vg, Michael


----------



## 601 (21. April 2017)

Geschmackvoll zusammengestellt. Ohne es schlecht reden zu wollen, ist es aber nach meinem Geschmack insgesamt etwas zu sehr ein "Schöner Wohnen Fahrrad". Da müsste ich mir noch passende Radelkleidung kaufen... 

Täusche ich mich, oder sieht das mit den hinteren Taschen bezüglich Fersenabstand etwas eng aus?

In dem Zusammenhang musste ich an dieses Rad denken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (9. Mai 2017)

mal wieder was schönes mit canti zeigen:



 

 

 

 

 

 

quelle


----------



## Bonpensiero (9. Mai 2017)

Die Jungs von Blue Lug tackern immer wieder schöne Räder, häufig in besonders netten Lackierungen, zusammen. 
Der Halter für die Hipsterbrause ist allerdings unnötig. Bei der Fairweather CX Kurbel von Sugino werde ich irgendwann aber noch mal schwach werden und zur Order schreiten...


----------



## ceo (9. Mai 2017)

ich finde der kaffeehalter ist das einzig coole an diesem künstlich auf alt getrimmten aufbau – naja, pro vielfalt


----------



## Razor (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hoffe das passt hier her
Erste Ausfahrt vom Wochenende


----------



## pefro (18. Mai 2017)

Schade, das man vom Rad so wenig sieht...


----------



## BigJohn (18. Mai 2017)

Absolut. Titan mit hollowgram ist etwas gewagt, aber der Plan scheint aufzugehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo Bigjohn

wie darf ich das verstehen ?

Titan / Hollowgramm ist gewagt?

Technisch oder optisch?

Gruß Marten


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2017)

Razor schrieb:


> Hallo Bigjohn
> 
> wie darf ich das verstehen ?
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Kurbel optisch recht massiv und üblicherweise ist sie an Carbon- und Aluminiumrahmen mit ziemlich dicken Rohren verbaut. Das könnte an nem filigranen Titanrahmen könnte das rein theoretisch schief gehen. Praktisch sehe ich schlicht + schlicht = geil, also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## rasumichin (20. Mai 2017)

Andere Reifen und Gebäckträger montiert und schon kann man auf Tour gehen mit dem AM Hardtail











Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mubi (24. Mai 2017)

für die damenwelt:


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2017)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Andere Reifen und Gebäckträger montiert...




Jaja, so einen Gebäckträger ist schon was feines...


----------



## c3pflo (25. Mai 2017)

Noch ohne Racks und Gedöns, aber keine Sorge, das wird schon noch ein echter Trekker


----------



## pefro (25. Mai 2017)

Sehr schick! Was sind das denn für Reifen? Sieht hinten ziemlich knapp aus, kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## c3pflo (25. Mai 2017)

Soma Shikoro 42c, passt gut! Wird aber demnächst gegen 38er Gravel King SK (Panaracer) ausgetauscht.


----------



## tagoon (25. Mai 2017)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Noch ohne Racks und Gedöns, aber keine Sorge, das wird schon noch ein echter Trekker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 607897


Ist doch schön einer. Die Kupplung für den Kinderanhänger ist ja schon dran.


----------



## .floe. (25. Mai 2017)

in love


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navidoppel (25. Mai 2017)

Das Fairlight Faran gefällt mir richtig gut. Kannte ich gar nicht. Bei sowas könnte ich schwach werden ...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (29. Mai 2017)

Ob das Bild bezwecken soll, daß so ein Rad in den Container gehört ?
Also für mich ist das vom Radstand her nicht so cool.


----------



## .floe. (31. Mai 2017)

Na, hat doch beides was mit Cargo zu tun


----------



## roundround (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab etwas neues angeschafft:

Reynolds 531C Geröhr
Ein Rahmen
2 Laufräder
Magura HS66
5 Flaschenhalter
96 Speichen
Die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit werde ich noch anpassen aber im Grunde soll das technisch so erhalten bleiben.


----------



## .floe. (31. Mai 2017)

Cool


----------



## roundround (31. Mai 2017)

Die Lichtanlage ist natürlich nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß.

Ich hatte das Gefühl, ich kaufe ein Familienmitglied. Der Verkäufer hat das Rad selbst vor 28 Jahren neu gekauft. Da bringe ich es nicht über das Herz viel zu ändern. Vielleicht ein neuer Scheinwerfer und einen Lowrider aber das war dann auch schon.


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2017)

roundround schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas neues angeschafft:
> 
> Reynolds 531C Geröhr
> Ein Rahmen
> ...


Könntest du mal ein Bild oben vom Lenker machen? Wie liegen bei dir die Hoods der Hs66 auf dem Lenkerband auf? Ich muss da recht stark unterfüttern, damit es bündig ist.


----------



## roundround (31. Mai 2017)

Das Bild muss ich später nachreichen.
ich habe das Rad nicht hier am Wohnort sondern in der alten Heimat abgestellt.

Den Versuch das Tandem in mein Auto zu verfrachten habe ich mir gespart.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juni 2017)

Ist egal. Bilder mit/von der HS66 sind sehr rar. Da nehme ich was ich kriege, wenn ich es kriege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (2. Juni 2017)

Aus unserer Abteilung Kindercargo


----------



## tagoon (3. Juni 2017)

roundround schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas neues angeschafft:
> 
> Reynolds 531C Geröhr
> Ein Rahmen
> ...


Richtig schönes Rad. Würde da auch nix dran ändern.

Aber sag mal wo geht den der Bremshebel vom hinteren Lenker hin? Zusatzbremse für die Berge? Oder irgend was anderes?


----------



## roundround (6. Juni 2017)

Hinten hat das Rad noch eine Trommelbremse. 
Ich vermute einmal um bei Passabfahrten die Felgen nicht zu sehr zu erhitzen. Reifenplatzer. 
Sind ja schon ein paar Kilo.


----------



## tagoon (6. Juni 2017)

roundround schrieb:


> Hinten hat das Rad noch eine Trommelbremse.
> Ich vermute einmal um bei Passabfahrten die Felgen nicht zu sehr zu erhitzen. Reifenplatzer.
> Sind ja schon ein paar Kilo.


Cool. danke für die Antwort. Da hatte ich ja richtig geraten.


----------



## randinneur (6. Juni 2017)

.floe. schrieb:


> in love



nicht nur Du. Richtig gut geworden!


----------



## Sesselpupser (8. Juni 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Könntest du mal ein Bild oben vom Lenker machen? Wie liegen bei dir die Hoods der Hs66 auf dem Lenkerband auf? Ich muss da recht stark unterfüttern, damit es bündig ist.


Ich habe "zufällig" auch so HS55-Bremsen am Rad (zusammengefrickelt aus einer halben HS77 + halbe HS33 = halbe HS110 = HS55)
Die Hood-Übergänge am Lenker sind absolut problemlos und unterfütterungsfrei machbar, gewickelt mit Gewebeband drunter und Lizzard Skins in 2,5 mm Stärke drüber:











Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2017)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Ich habe "zufällig" auch so HS55-Bremsen am Rad (zusammengefrickelt aus einer halben HS77 + halbe HS33 = halbe HS110 = HS55)
> Die Hood-Übergänge am Lenker sind absolut problemlos und unterfütterungsfrei machbar, gewickelt mit Gewebeband drunter und Lizzard Skins in 2,5 mm Stärke drüber:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute, dass bei mir der "moderne" Lenker das ganze etwas erschwert. Wenn ich die Hoods so steil stelle, ist der Abstand schon ziemlich groß.


----------



## Sesselpupser (9. Juni 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass bei der "moderne" Lenker das ganze etwas erschwert. Wenn ich die Hoods so steil stelle, ist der Abstand schon ziemlich groß.


Ok - ich glaube, ich weiß was Du meinst. An den modernen Compakt-Lenkern mit dem engen Bogen passt das tatsächlich nicht so gut. Die HS66/77-Griffe sind noch für die alte Lenkerform mit den gleichmäßig runden Bögen vorgesehen, bei denen die Bremsgriffe noch nicht mit ebenem Übergang zum Lenker montiert wurden. Das oben gezeigte Tandem hat ja auch noch diese alte Lenkerform, da ist das auch ohne Unterfüttern montierbar.

Matze


----------



## eber.hard (9. Juni 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Erlaubt auch die nicht eignen Räder rein zu packen? Ist ein Aufbau für einen Kunden deshalb.



Hammer! Seh ich das richtig, ist das eine Alfine, die mit einem Bremsschalthebel geschaltet wird? Wie passt das mit den Schaltabständen!?


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Juni 2017)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Hammer! Seh ich das richtig, ist das eine Alfine, die mit einem Bremsschalthebel geschaltet wird? Wie passt das mit den Schaltabständen!?



Ist richtig. Die schifter sind von Microshift  Passt perfekt


----------



## eber.hard (9. Juni 2017)

Waaaa... die sind ja sogar speziell für die Alfine gemacht
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sh...11-sti-levers-for-shimano-internal-gear-hubs/


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Juni 2017)

Jup. Muss ja auch Vorteile haben in nem kleinen Laden zu arbeiten


----------



## hotep (16. Juni 2017)

Darf man hier anderer Leute Räder auch posten?

Z.B. das hier:



 

Oder das hier:



 

Das sind weder meine Räder noch meine Bilder. Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Radsatz (21. Juni 2017)

11,2 Kg


----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Arbeitsweg die Torsion-Bar ausprobiert. Mein Rücken mag keine Rennradlenker mehr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_raubfisch (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

nun ist das zweite Radon fertig! Hintergrund ist, dass ich eigentlich ein Rad mit Scheibenbremse wegen dem Kinderanhänger haben wollte. Das alte Rad war bremsentechnisch zu schwach und insgesamt zu schwer.

Bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um ein Radon TCS. Der Rahmen ist schon etwas älter, diesen habe ich günstig und neuwertig bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Und dann, naja, ging es halt mit mir durch... Es sollten so viel wie möglich vorhandene Teile verbaut werden. Im Speziellen waren das dann:

Tubus Logo
Bremsscheiben SLX aus dem Skeen 10.0
Vorbau/Lenker
Sattel
Griffe aus dem Skeen 10.0 (die werden aber auch noch durch Ergon GP-3L ersetzt)
Der Rest ist neu bzw. neuwertig. Mein Budget von 800€ konnte ich nicht halten, es wurden dann knapp 1000€, was aber bei den Komponenten in Ordnung geht.
Bis auf die SLX-Bremsscheiben ist die komplette Shimano XT T-780 verbaut, inkl. der Pedale. Beleuchtung ist B&M vorne mit IQ Cyo 80lux, sattel SQ lab.

Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut, sehr agil und schnell. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Lenker noch gegen einen breiteren und einen Rizer tauschen (aktuell 580mm).

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (30. Juni 2017)

unterwegs in belgien


----------



## manati (3. Juli 2017)

Heute endlich nach langer Krankheit etwas unterwegs gewesen.  Vorbau ist erstmal positiv gedreht für den Anfang.  Da die Conti x-King  bei meiner Tochter ein Loch nach dem anderen hatten flogen sie runter auch bei mir . Habe jetzt Compass Barlow in 38mm (echte 37,6mm bei 3bar) auf 40 er Curana Schutzblechen montiert.  Laufen sehr schön schnell und komfortabel. Pedale sind jetzt xpedo ti drauf .


----------



## -zor- (3. Juli 2017)

sehr schönes Rad 
... nur der Ständer ist bissle unpassend, vorallem wenn er nicht mal benutzt wird


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juli 2017)

Oh des passt hier ja auch rein. Vorher/nachher


----------



## manati (3. Juli 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> sehr schönes Rad
> ... nur der Ständer ist bissle unpassend, vorallem wenn er nicht mal benutzt wird


Ja der ist  hässlich ! Da aber das Rad auf der Arbeit im Fahrradständer steht ,und die ohne Seitenständer regelmäßig umkippen bin ich noch unschlüssig ob er bleibt. Sonst brauche ich ihn fast nie. Vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Stahlrahmen im Winter für den Radon 0815 Rahmen. Erstmal froh nach 5 Monaten beidseitiger Kapselentzündung wieder zu fahren.


----------



## doctor worm (4. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Oh des passt hier ja auch rein. Vorher/nachher


Das beste draus gemacht, gefällt sehr!


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Juli 2017)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Das beste draus gemacht, gefällt sehr!


Danke. Iwann kommt auch noch ein wenig Schaltung drauf


----------



## doctor worm (4. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Danke. Iwann kommt auch noch ein wenig Schaltung drauf


Ha, ich wollt's nicht sagen...


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Juli 2017)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ha, ich wollt's nicht sagen...


Ich hab in hannover selbst kaum Berg auf aber wenn man Touren anstehen mit bisschen mehr Gepäck dann ist das schon besser [emoji28]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (4. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ich hab in hannover selbst kaum Berg auf aber wenn man Touren anstehen mit bisschen mehr Gepäck dann ist das schon besser [emoji28]


 
Ich würde bei dem Aufbau bei einem Kettenblatt bleiben und 1x10 oder 1x11 fahren. Damit deckt man heutzutage ja fast schon eine komplette 3x9 Schaltung ab und solange sich die Anstiege in Grenzen halten, kommt man damit eigentlich überall durch.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Juli 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dem Aufbau bei einem Kettenblatt bleiben und 1x10 oder 1x11 fahren. Damit deckt man heutzutage ja fast schon eine komplette 3x9 Schaltung ab und solange sich die Anstiege in Grenzen halten, kommt man damit eigentlich überall durch.


Hab noch ein altes ultegra 9fach liegen das werde ich versuchen da unter zu bringen. Für vorne hab ich ein 38iger nw kettenblatt


----------



## nauker (4. Juli 2017)

Mein ´02 Tao Race




Der alte Flite wurde heute gestripped, die Polsterung sah schon arg lädiert aus- aber nach 15 Jahren sei ihm das gestattet...


----------



## Aragamii (4. Juli 2017)

nauker schrieb:


> Der alte Flite wurde heute gestripped, die Polsterung sah schon arg lädiert aus- aber nach 15 Jahren sei ihm das gestattet...


was hat das "strippen" (ist es neu beziehen?) gekostet?
P.S. und was hat das schicke Radl mit dem Tread zu tun? )))


----------



## TinoKlaus (4. Juli 2017)

Aragamii schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. und was hat das schicke Radl mit dem Tread zu tun? )))



Sieht man doch, ist ein City-Bike. Steckschutzbleche und Stecklichter sind der "Optik" wegen nicht mit auf dem Foto.

Das kurze Steuerrohr und die langen Gabelscheiden, stehen dem Rad leider nicht. Die dezenten Farbtupfer runden das "kleine Schwarze" aber ganz gut ab.


----------



## nauker (5. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich ist das mein Trekkingbike/Stadtflitzer;-) Morgen wird auch wieder ein Lowrider montiert, es geht ein paar Tage in die Natur. Allerdings nutze ich das Rad tatsächlich zu 80% als Alltagsrad in der Stadt.


TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Sieht man doch, ist ein City-Bike. Steckschutzbleche und Stecklichter sind der "Optik" wegen nicht mit auf dem Foto.


 Das ist der Grund.



Aragamii schrieb:


> was hat das "strippen" (ist es neu beziehen?) gekostet?



Mit Strippen ist das Entfernen der Polsterung des Sattels gemeint, hat 30  min gedauert. Anschliessend noch ein wenig sägen und feilen. Bezogen wird er nicht mehr, ich habe mit meinen gestrippten SLR TT gute Erfahrungen, auch bei langen Fahrten gemacht. (btw. spart 60g).

Ich musste eben echt nachschauen, was Gabelscheiden sind;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (11. Juli 2017)

manati schrieb:


> Heute endlich nach langer Krankheit etwas unterwegs gewesen.  Vorbau ist erstmal positiv gedreht für den Anfang.  Da die Conti x-King  bei meiner Tochter ein Loch nach dem anderen hatten flogen sie runter auch bei mir . Habe jetzt Compass Barlow in 38mm (echte 37,6mm bei 3bar) auf 40 er Curana Schutzblechen montiert.  Laufen sehr schön schnell und komfortabel. Pedale sind jetzt xpedo ti drauf .Anhang anzeigen 620918 Anhang anzeigen 620919



LOL - da haben wir ja fast identische Räder aufgebaut. Gleicher Rahmen, Gabel. Bei mir sind die Akzente blau statt Orange...

Leider habe ich nur ein hässliches Foto aus dem Schuppen parat mit ungekürztem Gabelschaft.

Bremse vorne 160, hinten 140

So, wie auf dem Foto fahrbereit 10,1kg, inkl RahmenSchloss, Nady, Blechen, ...






Ich will die Gabel noch rausschmeißen, weil schwarz glänzend passt nicht zum Rest in matt. Eine China Gabel ist schon  im Zulauf..

Viele Grüße von der Küste


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (11. Juli 2017)

Mein Troll Aufbau nimmt auch immer mehr Form an. Das Rad ist komplett fahrbereit, eine partliste folgt noch. Geändert werden noch Laufräder mit Son Nabendynamo und Rohloff, Tubus Locc Gepäckträger und feste SKS Schutzbleche.


----------



## alli333i (12. Juli 2017)

Sorry für OT, aber wer sollte das wissen wenn nicht die Leute hier:

Wo kann man sich möglichst günstig (hoffe auf noch dreistellige Beträge) einen Stahlrahmen nach eigenen Geometrievorstellungen bauen lassen?


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2017)

alli333i schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber wer sollte das wissen wenn nicht die Leute hier:
> 
> Wo kann man sich möglichst günstig (hoffe auf noch dreistellige Beträge) einen Stahlrahmen nach eigenen Geometrievorstellungen bauen lassen?



Frag mal bei Tom / SingleBe an.






LG
Roman


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Juli 2017)

alli333i schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber wer sollte das wissen wenn nicht die Leute hier:
> 
> Wo kann man sich möglichst günstig (hoffe auf noch dreistellige Beträge) einen Stahlrahmen nach eigenen Geometrievorstellungen bauen lassen?



SingleBe...


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2017)

Naja, möglichst günstig ist SingleBe nicht, schon allein der Nachfrage wegen. Lucas, ebenfalls aus CZ, wäre nochmal etwas günstiger.


----------



## Rommos (13. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, möglichst günstig ist SingleBe nicht, schon allein der Nachfrage wegen. Lucas, ebenfalls aus CZ, wäre nochmal etwas günstiger.


Link hab ich gefunden - Lucas -  Man muss ja für evt. Hirnschwurbel immer was parat haben


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, möglichst günstig ist SingleBe nicht, schon allein der Nachfrage wegen. Lucas, ebenfalls aus CZ, wäre nochmal etwas günstiger.



Günstig schon...finde ich. 3stelliger Bereich is ja die Ansage...hab für meinen Rahmen was um die 800,-€ gelöhnt, Verarbeitung dafür ist der Traum...

Lucas...kannte ich noch nicht, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## dantist (13. Juli 2017)

Mit was für Lieferzeiten muss man bei Singlebe rechnen? Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Randonneur/Gravel-was-auch-immer-Rad und da wäre Singlebe allenfalls auch eine Option.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2017)

3-4 Monate, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Die beste Auskunft gibts aber beim Brutzler selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (13. Juli 2017)

Accordo GT von 1990
Der Urvater der Trekking Räder


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 3-4 Monate, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Die beste Auskunft gibts aber beim Brutzler selbst.


Meine letzte Auskunft (4Monate her) war ein Jahr...


----------



## asco1 (15. Juli 2017)

Langsam geht's voran mit meinem Reiserad. (fast) pure 90er.
Rahmen: Wheeler 6000 CrossLine (Stahl, gemufft)
Gabel: LSM Parallel.rs
Vorbau: Wheeler Z-Trax
Stütze: Wheeler (original)
Gruppe: (fast) komplett LX
Sattel: BBL
Linkerhand: wird neongrün

Bevor ich jetzt das Lenkerband wickle, bin ich noch ein wenig unschüssig: Cockpit - do or don't?


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Juli 2017)

Finde die Schalt bzw bremshebel unsexy bei rr lenker. Daumies und rennradbremshebel?


----------



## asco1 (15. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Finde die Schalt bzw bremshebel unsexy bei rr lenker. Daumies und rennradbremshebel?



Bin mir halt auch nich sicher, ob  mir das gefällt. Hätte Lenkerendschalthebel hier, die leider nicht in den Lenker passen und einen Lenker, in den zwar die Hebel passen, den ich aber nicht durch den Vorbau bekomme. :-/

Daumies hab ich auch da. Möchte aber die DeoreDX-Gruppe nicht zerreißen.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juli 2017)

Aber welchen Sinn hat ein Rennlenker, wenn man keine Hoods zum abstützen hat? So bleibt ein schmaler Oberlenker und ein selten genutzter Unterlenker


----------



## asco1 (15. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber welchen Sinn hat ein Rennlenker, wenn man keine Hoods zum abstützen hat? So bleibt ein schmaler Oberlenker und ein selten genutzter Unterlenker



Das is doch mal ein Statement!
Dann mache ich mich mal auf die Suche nach anderen Parts.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2017)

Zumal Du wenn es etwas ruppiger wird eher in den Drops greifen wirst, was zu weit weg von den Bremshebeln ist.


----------



## asco1 (15. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Statements. Schwarzer BLB Dropbar ist verbaut, zusammen mit Tektro Hebeln im Drop und Tektro-Zusatzhebeln am Oberlenker. Dazu Shimano Lenkerend-Shifter. Jetzt wird verkabelt und dann gewickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (15. Juli 2017)

So, fast fertig.
Fehlt nur noch der hintere Gepäckträger und die Taschen für vorn (hinten gibt's zwei schwarze Ortlieb)

Danke @jejamm , ohne den dieses Projekt wohl nie gestartet worden wäre.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Juli 2017)

Ai nen bahnlenker? Gibt komfortableres aber wenn du mit klar kommst [emoji106]


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juli 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> So, fast fertig.
> Fehlt nur noch der hintere Gepäckträger und die Taschen für vorn (hinten gibt's zwei schwarze Ortlieb)
> 
> Danke @jejamm , ohne den dieses Projekt wohl nie gestartet worden wäre.





damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ai nen bahnlenker? Gibt komfortableres aber wenn du mit klar kommst [emoji106]



Würde gerne nen Bild sehen, wie man damit entspannt auf den STIs fahren kann...


----------



## pefro (16. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ai nen bahnlenker? Gibt komfortableres aber wenn du mit klar kommst [emoji106]



Überzeugt mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich das Ganze. Das lange OR, der steile Vorbau, der Bahnlenker. Ich wünsche Dir ja viel Glück, würde aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich das mit Front Beladung gut fährt.


----------



## asco1 (17. Juli 2017)

Das wird sich zeigen. Die Geo ist (für mich) mit dem kurzen, steilen Vorbau perfekt. Ähnlich, wie mein Rennrad; nur etwas komfortabler. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einen Lenkungsdämpfer verbauen, um Umschlagen zu verhindern. Alles Andere lässt sich ja wechseln. 
Auf der Proberunde hat's mir erstmal den vorderen SChlauch zerlegt - die Reifen sind eh rissig - also werde ich heute erstmal neue Marathon und neue Schläuche besorgen.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2017)

Ich suche ja noch nach einem on one midge oder sowas[emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (17. Juli 2017)

was ist denn oder sowas? hätte noch einen woodchipper aber optisch recht runtergerockt.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2017)

Ist der 25.4? Da liegt mein problem. Woodchipper wäre meine erste Wahl


----------



## shibby68 (17. Juli 2017)

nö 31,8


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juli 2017)

Leidiges Thema leider


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> was ist denn oder sowas? hätte noch einen woodchipper aber optisch recht runtergerockt.


Was ist denn optisch recht runtergerockt? Und wie schlägt sich das im Preis nieder?


----------



## GT-Fixer (18. Juli 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> So, fast fertig.
> Fehlt nur noch der hintere Gepäckträger und die Taschen für vorn (hinten gibt's zwei schwarze Ortlieb)
> 
> Danke @jejamm , ohne den dieses Projekt wohl nie gestartet worden wäre.



Bis auf das "Lenkerdilemma" finde ich es ein schickes stilvolles Bike. Nen normaler Rennlenker wäre wohl am besten :-D

Hab auch mal wieder neue Bilder vom Stevens, mal Taschenlos. Meine geliebten grünen Ortliebs gefallen mir bis heute nicht an dem Rad, aber für jedes Rad passende Taschen wäre bischen däm****


----------



## red_hook (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (19. Juli 2017)

Bin da etwas verwirrt,was soll ein Portouer an nem Fixi


----------



## doctor worm (19. Juli 2017)

Dinge transportieren...


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juli 2017)

Damit wirds das ideale Hippsie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (20. Juli 2017)

tragen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## pefro (20. Juli 2017)

Ich "beneide" ja Leute, die solche Bikes auch wirklich fahren. Mir tut da schon beim Hinschauen alles weh...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. Juli 2017)

Diese Gutt für Einkauf!


----------



## TinoKlaus (20. Juli 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Bin da etwas verwirrt,was soll ein Portouer an nem Fixi



Der ist für die Trinkflasche.


----------



## Radsatz (20. Juli 2017)

Ein picknik Korb hätte Stil
kommt aber bestimmt so ne Lärmbox drauf über Bluetooth


----------



## red_hook (20. Juli 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Ich "beneide" ja Leute, die solche Bikes auch wirklich fahren. Mir tut da schon beim Hinschauen alles weh...


n Rad nur zum Anschauen war mir zu langweilig. Ich fahr damit auch mittellange Strecken (+/-100km). Dann kommt natürlich vorne ein Kopfkissen drauf, kann ich beim Fahren etwas schlummern.....


----------



## michar (21. Juli 2017)

Mein Cross Check im Touren Modus...





Partliste:

Surly Cross Check 58cm
Chris King Steuersatz
Thomson Elite 100mm Vorbau mit Ritchey Evo Curve Lenker
Shimano Ultegra 6500 Sti mit Tektro RX 6 Bremsen 
Shimano XT Schaltwer, Umwerfer,Kasette und Kette
Ritchey Compact WCS Kurbel
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze mit Brooks C17 Sattel
Laufradsatz ist ein DT Swiss Hügi mit Mavic A719 Felgen
Reifen sind Panaracer Pasela in 35mm
Träger von TUBUS...hinten Vega , vorne Racktime...


----------



## Radsatz (21. Juli 2017)

der hintere Gepäckträger gefällt mit ,wer ist der Hersteller u welches Modell


----------



## michar (21. Juli 2017)

Der ist von Tubus... Vega heisst das Modell. Leicht und Schön und mit 25 kg max. zuladung auch ausreichend für meine zwecke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman2211 (21. Juli 2017)

Ist das die normale CrossCheck Gabel? Frage wegen den Gewinden für den Frontgepäckträger - die fehlen an meiner Gabel [emoji53] 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michar (22. Juli 2017)

Iceman2211 schrieb:


> Ist das die normale CrossCheck Gabel? Frage wegen den Gewinden für den Frontgepäckträger - die fehlen an meiner Gabel [emoji53]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk




ja...ich glaub bei alten modellen gabs die noch nicht..die neueren haben die alle! Auch ist die Krone schöner gemacht...


----------



## tagoon (24. Juli 2017)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. Juli 2017)

hawkes schrieb:


> LOL - da haben wir ja fast identische Räder aufgebaut.


Du hast einen Sunset Rahmen von Radon, er hat einen Rahmen der eher in Richtung Trekking Rad geht.. TCS 
Sunset müßte sportlicher sein..


----------



## doctor worm (24. Juli 2017)

So, ich Anfänger hab die Kette vergessen aufs große Blatt zu schalten, bevor ich die Fotos gemacht haben, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen...




Space Horse vs Tempelhofer feld by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Space Horse vs Tempelhofer feld by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Space Horse vs Tempelhofer feld by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Space Horse vs Tempelhofer feld by sputelkopf, auf Flickr

Ich denke das ist dann auch die finale Aufbaustufe, wahrscheinlich kann es (oder nur der Rahmen) demnächst den Besitzer wechseln, irgendwie ist es mir doch etwas zu klein...


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Juli 2017)

die felgen gefallen mir nicht, sonst ein schönes rad. wobei sie zur stütze und zum lenker passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2017)

Die R460 ist fast alternativlos, wenn es leicht und noch halbwegs Trekking-breit sein soll. Außerdem bezahlbar.

@doctor worm welches Lenkerband ist das?


----------



## doctor worm (25. Juli 2017)

man könnte natürlich die Decals abknibbeln. Oder ging es dir @kreisbremser um die Farbe?
@BigJohn, das ist irgendein fizik Lenkerband


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Juli 2017)

nicht zu ernst nehmen. ich denk bei dem rahmen und den blechen sofort an polierte felgen. alles meckern auf hohem niveau.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2017)

geschmackvoll aufgebaut


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Juli 2017)

Noch mal das komplette Cockpit getauscht. Besser aber breiter dürfte es trotzdem sein iwie. Nur gibt's da nix mehr in 25,4


----------



## Radsatz (26. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn das jetzt für ein Lenker ?


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Juli 2017)

Nitto 135 radonneur


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Juli 2017)

uiiuiiuii panasonic  schönes blau, gut erhalten

doch wieso hinten keinen gepäckträger ?
finde das lenkverhalten bescheiden bei gepäck vorne

schöne ecke da bei euch in niedersachsen


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Juli 2017)

Fand es optisch so schöner und bei Geschwindigkeit und Slalom fährt es mit Gepäck vorne stabiler. Bei langsamer fährt Stimme ich dir zu. Will demnächst mal ne Tour mit 115km an einem Tag machen. Mal sehen wie mir das alles taugt. Ja der Lack ist echt super und für ne resterampe echt nicht übel geworden [emoji41]


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Noch mal das komplette Cockpit getauscht. Besser aber breiter dürfte es trotzdem sein iwie. Nur gibt's da nix mehr in 25,4


Nitto RM-013 gibts in bis 52 in 25,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juli 2017)

Aber nur im untergriff glaube oder?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Aber nur im untergriff glaube oder?


Wesentlich mehr geht am Dropbar eh nicht und auch immer nur am Unterlenker mit mehr oder weniger Flare.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juli 2017)

Hm okay


----------



## doctor worm (27. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wesentlich mehr geht am Dropbar eh nicht und auch immer nur am Unterlenker mit mehr oder weniger Flare.


Geht schon, ist aber nicht ganz einfach zu bekommen:
666 c-c





[email protected] radavist oder Crust


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juli 2017)

Up Date mit Bluemels Olympic


----------



## absvrd (1. August 2017)

Hier passt es auch rein





Es ist vollbracht, mein Awolized ist fertig. Ein paar neue Teile, ein paar sachen aus der Restekiste. Ich muss sagen es fährt sich klasse. Auf der Straße, fern der Straße, egal. Da es keine Hoods mehr für die STIs gab, die ich hier rum liegen hab, kamen mal die Lenkerendschalthebel zum Einsatz. Beiim Einbau dann festgestellt, dass das SIS hinüber ist, also wieder frictionshifting. geht auch...


----------



## tryh (3. August 2017)

Weniger edel als die vorigen, fährt aber trotz der Marathons ganz gut



rtw_170803 by try harder, auf Flickr


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2017)

tryh schrieb:


> Weniger edel als die vorigen, fährt aber trotz der Marathons ganz gut (...)


Was heisst 'trotz' ?? 

Dass Marathons nicht rollen, ist ein Forumsmythos. Sie sind halt fuer ihre Lebensdauer zu billig, und man erlebt nie haarstraeubende Abenteuer mit Plattfuessen wenn man sie am wenigsten brauchen kann. Von daher sind sie halt nix fuer einen Forums-Geschichtenerzaehler  
_Aber fahren ... geht damit einwandfrei _


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ... dass Marathons nicht rollen, ist ein Forumsmythos....



Sagen wir mal so: Kommt drauf an. Nämlich welches Modell verbaut ist. Die normalen Schwalbe Marathon, Marathon Plus, Marathon Tour Plus usw. rollen meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach wie ein Sack Nüsse - hölzern, ungeschmeidig und zäh. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja auch andere Modelle wie z.B. die Marathon Supreme oder die Marathon Almotion und die können definitiv etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (3. August 2017)

Conti Touring Plus ist die erste Wahl


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2017)

Ich meinte schon die _ganz normalen Marathons_ 
Man muss sie halt gut aufpumpen.

Den Spruch mit den 'Sack Nuessen' gibts anscheinend auch irgendwo als Kopiervorlage, so oft wie ich den schon gelesen habe. _Da muss System dahinter stecken_   

Aber das ist halt eine Endlosdiskussion die (fuer mich) ein bissl das Gschmaeckle hat von 'wenn dr Baur ned schwemme ka, isd Badhos schuld' 

Dass _(in Kosten pro Kilometer gerechnet)_ mind. dreimal so teure Reifen besser rollen, ist trivial, aber nicht zwingend ein Grund solche zu kaufen bzw. zu hypen als ginge es nicht anders


----------



## Deleted 289649 (3. August 2017)

die Plus rollen weniger gut wie die normalen, habe jedoch den Marathon vorne auf 28*1.75 und die rollen gut.
auf dem Fitneßbike dagegen ist vorne ein Marathon plus derselben Größe, während hinten ein 42 er 622 verbaut ist, weil bei fitness bikes typisch halt weniger platz vorhanden ist, aber schutzblech hab ich schon eingestellt, wenn die streben etwas länger wären, täten eventuell dickere reifen auch gehen..

Die Marathon auf ca 3.5-4 bar rollen besser als die plus versionen..


----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2017)

Carpman schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja auch andere Modelle wie z.B. die Marathon Supreme oder die Marathon Almotion und die können definitiv etwas.


Den Supreme fahre ich sehr gerne. Macht in 2" auf breiter Felge eine wirklich gute Funktion


----------



## Butze_MTB (3. August 2017)

Reifentopics sind bei Fahrrad wie bei KFZ Foren ein Quell steter Freude und Diskussion.


----------



## pefro (3. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Den Supreme fahre sehr gerne. Macht in 2" auf breiter Felge eine wirklich gute Funktion



Ich fahre die hochwertigeren Marathons  (Dureme und (neuer) Allmotion) auch sehr sehr gerne. Ist in der Stadt nochmal _wesentlich_ komfortabler als der Supreme, rollt gut und reicht eben auch für alle Deutschen Wald & Wüstenwege dicke aus. Ideale Allroundreifen für lange Touren in meinen Augen. Da gibts gar nichts gegen zu sagen und einen Reifen zu bauen, der ähnlich gut rollt und ähnlich viel kann ist sicher nicht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tryh (3. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Was heisst 'trotz' ??
> 
> Dass Marathons nicht rollen, ist ein Forumsmythos. Sie sind halt fuer ihre Lebensdauer zu billig, und man erlebt nie haarstraeubende Abenteuer mit Plattfuessen wenn man sie am wenigsten brauchen kann. Von daher sind sie halt nix fuer einen Forums-Geschichtenerzaehler
> _Aber fahren ... geht damit einwandfrei _



Trotz heißt, dass das Fahrrad halt trotz der Marathons, im sicher subjektiven Vergleich, zu besser Rollenden Reifen/Rädern, schlechter rollt, aber noch ausreichend gut, sodass die Reifen noch nicht ihre Berechtigung verwirkt haben aufgezogen zu sein. Unter anderem aus den von dir genannten Gründen, die ich recht ähnlich sehe.
Und rollen tun Sie trotzdem wie'n Sack Nüsse, da ist nichts schönzureden ;D und ich find Reifendiskussionen super.


----------



## hotep (5. August 2017)

apropos schwalbe: hat hier irgendwer einen reifen von schwalbe, der tatsächlich so breit ist wie angegeben? 

und zur abwechslung wieder mal ein foto, diesmal sommerlich mit 5 liter wasser:



 

weiß jemand, wo dieses kaff liegt?



 

ich wünsch euch allen einen schönen sommer und viele, viele radtouren!


----------



## pefro (5. August 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo dieses kaff liegt?



Vielleicht neben






?

Da fahre ich öfter mal auf ein Bier hin...


----------



## EiderAal87 (5. August 2017)

Mit Sicherheit beide auf der


----------



## hotep (5. August 2017)

wow!! 

da hätte ich ja gleich einen thread für seltsame ortsnamen anfangen können


----------



## nightwolf (5. August 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> apropos schwalbe: hat hier irgendwer einen reifen von schwalbe, der tatsächlich so breit ist wie angegeben? (...)


Haengt von der verwendeten Felge ab. Auf vergleichsweise breiter Felge (21C?) hat der 32er Marathon gemessen fast 34mm. Siehe im Album beim Kaffenback.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. August 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo dieses kaff liegt?


Tschechien


----------



## kreisbremser (5. August 2017)

bild geklaut... ich war 2000 da.


----------



## mubi (6. August 2017)

manchmal  hab ich hier im forum das gefühl, die leute sind auf


----------



## hotep (6. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Haengt von der verwendeten Felge ab. Auf vergleichsweise breiter Felge (21C?) hat der 32er Marathon gemessen fast 34mm. Siehe im Album beim Kaffenback.



mein marathon supreme 700x32 hatte auf einer mavic 719 nur 28mm, der kojak immerhin 29mm. mein durano 700x28 war nur 25mm breit.

anscheinend brauche ich breitere felgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (6. August 2017)

Hallo @hotep ,

Auf schmaeleren Felgen ist das bei mir genauso, keine Angst 
Es gibt eine Tabelle, welche Felgenbreite mit welcher Reifenbreite kombiniert werden darf / soll.
Diese ETRTO Tabelle wurde irgendwann mal (endlich ) angepasst und erweitert, denn man kann in praxi viel schmaelere Felgen verwenden, als das die (alte Ausgabe dieser) Tabelle erlaubt hat.
Die Reifenbreiten werden allerdings weiterhin (und das ist voellig normal und OK) auf eher breiten Felgen gemessen. Auf einer schmaeleren Felge ist dann auch der Reifen effektiv schmaeler.

Wikipedia zitiert die heutige Tabelle https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung#Verh.C3.A4ltnis_von_Reifen-_zu_Felgenbreite

Hier die alte http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/attachments/ertro1-jpg.42237/


----------



## hotep (6. August 2017)

dankeschön! 

ich dachte schon, die von schwalbe schicken ihre ganzen untermaßigen reifen nach ö-reich...


----------



## nightwolf (6. August 2017)

Ja gerne geschehen.
Vielleicht sollten wir dennoch langsam lieber wieder Fotos von Reiseraedern posten  Nicht dass es noch Stress gibt 

1993 in der Bretagne oder so (das Departement Loire-Atlantique ist da irgendwie umstritten IIRC). Ich war auf dem Triathlon-Lenker-Trip. Das andere Rad gehoert einem der beiden Brueder, die ich unterwegs getroffen habe und mit denen ich ein paar Tage zusammen unterwegs war.





Das war damals wohl die erste Tour mit den lila Backrollern.
Hier jetzt noch ein Foto einen Tag bevor es die linke zerrissen hat, 2016 in der Naehe von Roubaix:


----------



## GT-Fixer (8. August 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> apropos schwalbe: hat hier irgendwer einen reifen von schwalbe, der tatsächlich so breit ist wie angegeben?



https://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifenmasse.html

Der Grund für die eigentlich immer zu schmalen Reifen.

Fahre am liebsten die Supreme. Alte wie neue Version hält bei normaler Fahrweise gute 7000km hinten. Hab nach über 10t km und dem 2. Satz noch keinen ungewollten Platten. (Im oft auch Scherbenübersääten Berliner Stadtverkehr)


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2017)

Ich habe 5x Schwalbe bei mir rumfliegen und die sind samt und sonders wesentlich kleiner als angegeben. Und schmale Felgen als Argument lass ich nicht gelten, weil meine Referenzfelge 25mm Maulweite hat.


----------



## nightwolf (8. August 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> https://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifenmasse.html
> 
> Der Grund für die eigentlich immer zu schmalen Reifen. (...)


Das mit der Toleranzausnutzung nach unten hin ist natuerlich einleuchtend. Und natuerlich ordnungsgemaess aufpumpen 
Wie gesagt, ich hab einen 32er Marathon sogar auf fast 34mm gebracht  - relativ breite Felge und ordnungsgemaesse 6 bar.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (26. August 2017)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner Reise nach Düsseldorf. Dort ging es den mit dem Zug weiter ins Saarland.


----------



## pefro (26. August 2017)

Bialek schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von meiner Reise nach Düsseldorf...



Anhang anzeigen 637427 

    

Du meintest doch sicher: "Ein paar Bilder von meinem *Umzug* nach Düsseldorf" - oder?


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (26. August 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 637427
> 
> 
> 
> Du meintest doch sicher: "Ein paar Bilder von meinem *Umzug* nach Düsseldorf" - oder?


Nein tatsächlich von meiner Tour. Eigentlich sollte es mit dem Rad bis ins Saarland gehen. Doch konnte ich nicht mehr und habe mich in Düsseldorf dazu entschieden mit dem Zug zufahren. Sind unter anderem auch Geschenke dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (26. August 2017)

Wo bist du denn gestartet und langgefahren? Bei der Bereifung und dem Gepäck wundert es auch kaum, dass du nicht mehr konntest.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (26. August 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn gestartet und langgefahren? Bei der Bereifung und dem Gepäck wundert es auch kaum, dass du nicht mehr konntest.


Bin von Hamburg aus los gefahren über Landwege, Landstraßen, Schotterstraßen.


----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2017)

OK also Lastenradfotos ...
Die Burgundische Lastenrad-Bastelanleitung:
Benoetigt werden: Zwei Damenraeder, ein Einkaufswagen, diverse Stahlprofile, Flex, Schweissgeraet, ein Eimer Vanillesossenlack.
Zur Deko noch ein Blumenkasten.

Et Voila  - Wie man sieht, kann man sogar lenken 





















In St. Marc sur Seine (21)


----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> (...) Du meintest doch sicher: "Ein paar Bilder von meinem *Umzug* nach Düsseldorf" - oder?


Das frage ich mich bei manchen Radreisenden auch oft. Mir ist entlang der Loire schon mal eine Frau entgegengekommen, neben der sieht diese Beladung noch fast sparsam aus. Vorne Lenkertasche und ein Paar grosse Ortliebs, hinten das muss ein Paar von diesen 70l-Ortlieb Pro Plus gewesen sein, die es ja angeblich gibt, und drei Packwuerste quer obendrauf.

Diesen Sommer hab ich eine junge Hollaenderin getroffen, die hatte so in etwa das gleiche Spargepaeck wie ich, vier Kleine halt, und sie erzaehlte, dass sie jetzt nach einem Jahr Australien auf der Heimreise sei und das was sie da auf dem Rad dabei hat ist quasi alles was sie noch besitzt. Sie ist also *tatsaechlich* umgezogen ... 

Hab grad mal recherchiert, HH -> D sind ja doch mindestens 400km, SB waeren nochmal weitere 300.
_Je nach Nutzung von Schleichwegen halt u. U. noch mehr ..._


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (28. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich bei manchen Radreisenden auch oft. Mir ist entlang der Loire schon mal eine Frau entgegengekommen, neben der sieht diese Beladung noch fast sparsam aus. Vorne Lenkertasche und ein Paar grosse Ortliebs, hinten das muss ein Paar von diesen 70l-Ortlieb Pro Plus gewesen sein, die es ja angeblich gibt, und drei Packwuerste quer obendrauf.
> 
> Diesen Sommer hab ich eine junge Hollaenderin getroffen, die hatte so in etwa das gleiche Spargepaeck wie ich, vier Kleine halt, und sie erzaehlte, dass sie jetzt nach einem Jahr Australien auf der Heimreise sei und das was sie da auf dem Rad dabei hat ist quasi alles was sie noch besitzt. Sie ist also *tatsaechlich* umgezogen ...
> 
> ...


420km bin ich gefahren. Ich weiß auch das ich ein bisschen viel dabei hatte. Werde es für meine nächste Tour auch optimieren. Hatte einen großen Schlafsack und ein Verhältnismäßig großes Zelt dabei.
Aber ich bin mit meiner Leistung zufrieden dafür das ich ohne jedes Training und schlecht organisiert gefahren bin.


----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2017)

War ja jetzt auch in keinsterlei Hinsicht als Vorwurf gedacht oder dgl. 
Und Du hast ja auch gesagt, dass Du auch reines 'Transport-Gepaeck' dabei hattest.
In dem Falle haettest Du Dir vll einfach auch mehr Zeit lassen sollen, Ruhetag einplanen oder kuerzere Tagesetappen. Andere Reifen waeren je nach Terrain evtl. auch hilfreich gewesen und/oder die Geschenke mit dem Paketdienst vorausschicken.

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt fetten Respekt, wenn jemand mit so einem Quasi-MTB auf den Weg macht. Mein Zoni mit der Rohloff ist ein schoenes Bike, aber eine laengere Strecke geradeaus ist damit nur maessig ein Lustgewinn oder anders gesagt das Wissen im Hinterkopf, dass ich hier mit halbschmalen 28" Reifen und sechs bar bei 30% weniger Kraftaufwand 5 km/h schneller waere, wuerde mich auf Dauer komplett fertig machen.
Ich hab es nie ausprobiert und ich weiss nicht, ob ich so 420km schaffen wuerde. Ich war ein einziges Mal auf einer Tour unterwegs mit einem MTB-artigem Fahrrad, aber mit Marathon XR Reifen und nicht mit Stollen. Das rollt dann schon besser.

Ich fahre selber eher laengere Tagesetappen (die letzte Tour waren 1700km in neun Tagen), aber an meinem Reiserad ist auch 'so viel Rennrad wie moeglich' und ich 'traue mich recht viel', also will sagen, Zelt lass ich daheim, und wenn es dauerhaft schifft, dann finde ich schon einen Unterstand, Bushaeusel, oder auch Hotel. _Oder ich fahr die Nacht durch, davor hab ich auch keine Angst _

Aber das macht alles die Erfahrung und einiges davon muss man sich halt auch selbst erarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (28. August 2017)

Bialek schrieb:


> 420km bin ich gefahren. Ich weiß auch das ich ein bisschen viel dabei hatte. Werde es für meine nächste Tour auch optimieren. Hatte einen großen Schlafsack und ein Verhältnismäßig großes Zelt dabei.
> Aber ich bin mit meiner Leistung zufrieden dafür das ich ohne jedes Training und schlecht organisiert gefahren bin.



Darum gehts ja letztendlich auch. Spaß haben, zufrieden sein. Gibt immer irgendwen, der mehr, schneller, weiter, usw. kann.
Meine ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich auch primär auf die Reifen. Hier ist oft viel "Potenzial" und auf dem Bild sieht das schon nach "schwerer" MTB Bereifung aus. 

Und kleiner packen kann man beim nächsten Mal immer noch.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (28. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> War ja jetzt auch in keinsterlei Hinsicht als Vorwurf gedacht oder dgl.
> Und Du hast ja auch gesagt, dass Du auch reines 'Transport-Gepaeck' dabei hattest.
> In dem Falle haettest Du Dir vll einfach auch mehr Zeit lassen sollen, Ruhetag einplanen oder kuerzere Tagesetappen. Andere Reifen waeren je nach Terrain evtl. auch hilfreich gewesen und/oder die Geschenke mit dem Paketdienst vorausschicken.
> 
> ...


Ich habe es auch nicht als Vorwurf aufgenommen, also alles gut  Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin komm die Laufräder auch wieder raus. Es sollten eigentlich leichter laufenden Reifen rauf. Jetzt waren Conti X-King drauf, hinten kam während der Fahrt ein Nobby Nic rauf. Die neuen Laufräder bestehen dann aus Rohloff, Son und Conti Race King.


----------



## pefro (28. August 2017)

Mein Posting sollte gar keine Kritik, sondern einfach nur ein Spässle sein, nicht das das falsch rüber kommt 





_Reicht, um in 9 Tagen 4000km durch halb Europa zu fahren. _

Und soviel mehr hatte Josh Ibbett auch nicht dabei und ist um die ganze Welt damit...

Aber ist es deswegen das passende Setup für jedermann?

Sicher nicht.

Das schöne am Radsport ist doch, dass er so herrlich inhomogen ist. Das einzige was nervt sind die Typen, die meinen dies und jenes "muss so sein". Ne, muss es gar nicht. Jeder darf nach eigenem Gusto unterwegs sein. Ganz einfach.

Und da brauchts auch gar keine gut gemeinten Ratschläge. Von denen kann ohnehin keiner den intensiven Lerneffekt auslösen, der 10% Steigung und 10kg Gepäck zuviel inne wohnt...


----------



## navidoppel (28. August 2017)

Ohhhh, ein Fairlight.... Schick. Wenn ich noch ein Rad gebrauchen könnte, käme das auch in die ganz nahe Auswahl


----------



## pefro (28. August 2017)

Ja, so oder so ein interessantes Rad. Mehr davon gibts hier:

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/22...ce-2017-winner-james-haydens-fairlight-strael


----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> (...) Und da brauchts auch gar keine gut gemeinten Ratschläge. Von denen kann ohnehin keiner den intensiven Lerneffekt auslösen, der 10% Steigung und 10kg Gepäck zuviel inne wohnt...


OT aber mir sind schon Leute begegnet, bei denen weder gute Ratschlaege noch Uebergepaeck einen Lerneffekt ausgeloest haben  

_Mir persoenlich ist es uebrigens lieber, wenn ich von anderer Leute Erfahrungen profitieren kann und sie nicht alle selber machen muss _


----------



## pefro (29. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> OT aber mir sind schon Leute begegnet, bei denen weder gute Ratschlaege noch Uebergepaeck einen Lerneffekt ausgeloest haben
> 
> _Mir persoenlich ist es uebrigens lieber, wenn ich von anderer Leute Erfahrungen profitieren kann und sie nicht alle selber machen muss _



Ja, sicher. Der Punkt ist halt die Multidimensionalität  der Vorhaben. Für den einen ist es Sport und er hats auf möglichst viele km abgesehen, für den anderen die passende Fortbewegung um möglichst viel abseits der Strecke zu sehen usw. - und beim Thema "Radreise" treffen sich halt alle Gattungen, die sonst eher getrennt unterwegs sind - und oft genug ändert sich der Blickwinkel ja auch noch mehrmals die Woche bei einem selbst, je nachdem was man halt gerade vor hat und fährt... Da ist in meinen Augen kein Platz für Engstirnigkeit und es gibt selten "die perfekte Lösung" - vieles funktioniert auf unterschiedliche Weise gut...


----------



## asco1 (29. August 2017)

So, endlich habe ich es mal geschafft, mein Rad auf einer längeren Tour ausgiebig zu testen. Ich habe mich auf eine "kleine" 138km-Runde begeben, um erstmal zu schauen, wie die Kiste sich auf längeren Touren macht.

Wie einige hier schon auf Seite140 angemerkt haben: der Track-Bar ist kritisch - in der Tat. Aber im Grunde ist er nur zu schmal.
Was viel schlimmer ist: das Oberrohr ist echt derbe lang; so dass ich selbst mit dem sehr kurzen, steilen Vorbau in Oberlenker-Position immernoch recht gestreckt sitze und was mir nach der Tour auch miese Rücken- / Schulter- / Nackenschmerzen eingebracht hat. Das nervt; mir fehlt aber eine Idee, dies zu vermeiden. 0°-0mm-Vorbau? Einen breiteren RR-Lenker habe ich hier noch liegen; den müsste ich "nur" für die Lenker-End-Hebel ein wenig aufbohren (wozu mir aber noch ein passender Bohrer fehlt; der Lenker hat ein Innenmaß von 16mm; die Hebel 18mm). Im schlimmsten Fall müsste ich mich nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen und das ganze Geraffel umbauen. Wäre auch kein Problem; nur erstmal einen Rahmen finden. @jejamm hat noch einen Wheeler 7100-Rahmen ähnlichen Baujahres eine Nummer kleiner im Angebot. Mal überlegen, ob das eine sinnvolle Alternative in Bezug auf Ergonomie ist.

So; und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour.


----------



## Hrabnar (29. August 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> So, endlich habe ich es mal geschafft, mein Rad auf einer längeren Tour ausgiebig zu testen. Ich habe mich auf eine "kleine" 138km-Runde begeben, um erstmal zu schauen, wie die Kiste sich auf längeren Touren macht.
> 
> Wie einige hier schon auf Seite140 angemerkt haben: der Track-Bar ist kritisch - in der Tat. Aber im Grunde ist er nur zu schmal.
> Was viel schlimmer ist: das Oberrohr ist echt derbe lang; so dass ich selbst mit dem sehr kurzen, steilen Vorbau in Oberlenker-Position immernoch recht gestreckt sitze und was mir nach der Tour auch miese Rücken- / Schulter- / Nackenschmerzen eingebracht hat. Das nervt; mir fehlt aber eine Idee, dies zu vermeiden. 0°-0mm-Vorbau? Einen breiteren RR-Lenker habe ich hier noch liegen; den müsste ich "nur" für die Lenker-End-Hebel ein wenig aufbohren (wozu mir aber noch ein passender Bohrer fehlt; der Lenker hat ein Innenmaß von 16mm; die Hebel 18mm). Im schlimmsten Fall müsste ich mich nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen und das ganze Geraffel umbauen. Wäre auch kein Problem; nur erstmal einen Rahmen finden. @jejamm hat noch einen Wheeler 7100-Rahmen ähnlichen Baujahres eine Nummer kleiner im Angebot. Mal überlegen, ob das eine sinnvolle Alternative in Bezug auf Ergonomie ist.
> ...



Schönes Ding Basti...
Mit der Lenkerposition würde ich mal gar nicht zurecht kommen, aber dir muss es taugen


----------



## TinoKlaus (29. August 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> Was viel schlimmer ist: das Oberrohr ist echt derbe lang; so dass ich selbst mit dem sehr kurzen, steilen Vorbau in Oberlenker-Position immernoch recht gestreckt sitze und was mir nach der Tour auch miese Rücken- / Schulter- / Nackenschmerzen eingebracht hat. Das nervt; mir fehlt aber eine Idee, dies zu vermeiden. 0°-0mm-Vorbau?



Ist die Sattelposition schon entsprechend deiner Beine eingestellt? Winkel im Kniegelenk bei Pedal auf 6Uhr und Lot vom Kniegelenk auf Pedalachse bei Pedal auf 3Uhr. Vielleicht kann der Sattel noch 1-2cm nach vorne, denn auf den Bilder sieht es so aus als wäre der recht weit hinten.

Ich würde auch einen "normalen" Rennradlenker in Betracht ziehen, da die Hoods, dann weiter oben (jetzt wirkt es wie eine Sattelüberhöhung) sind und vielleicht auch nochmal ein paar cm näher an dich heranrücken. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sollte die Griffposition auf/hinter den Hoods die am häufigsten genutzte sein. Wenn man bei "korrekt" eingestelltem Sattel irgendwie immer automatisch in die Oberlenkerposition geht, dann scheint der Reach/Oberrohr/Vorbau zu lang für den Oberkörper zu sein. Wie flexibel ist deine hintere Kette (Rücken, Beine)? Kommst du nach vorne gebeugt mit gestreckten Armen zum Fussboden?

Ich hab mal einen Rennradlenker gesehen, der nach hinten geschwungen war. Aber wird dann evtl. alles zu kompensatorisch, wenn im Grunde der Rahmen die falsche Geometrien und die falsche Größe hat. Ich würde dann auch was mit längerem Steuerrohr suchen. Also sodass die Oberkante vom Steuerrohr höher kommt und du dir den "90°-Vorbau" sparst.
Wenn du der Frontgepäck-Typ bist wären vielleicht Rahmen wie das Awol oder Sequoia was für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (29. August 2017)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Ist die Sattelposition schon entsprechend deiner Beine eingestellt? Winkel im Kniegelenk bei Pedal auf 6Uhr und Lot vom Kniegelenk auf Pedalachse bei Pedal auf 3Uhr. Vielleicht kann der Sattel noch 1-2cm nach vorne, denn auf den Bilder sieht es so aus als wäre der recht weit hinten.



Der Sattel ist schon ganz vorn. Da kann ich nix mehr rausholen.



TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einen "normalen" Rennradlenker in Betracht ziehen, da die Hoods, dann weiter oben (jetzt wirkt es wie eine Sattelüberhöhung) sind und vielleicht auch nochmal ein paar cm näher an dich heranrücken. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sollte die Griffposition auf/hinter den Hoods die am häufigsten genutzte sein. Wenn man bei "korrekt" eingestelltem Sattel irgendwie immer automatisch in die Oberlenkerposition geht, dann scheint der Reach/Oberrohr/Vorbau zu lang für den Oberkörper zu sein. Wie flexibel ist deine hintere Kette (Rücken, Beine)? Kommst du nach vorne gebeugt mit gestreckten Armen zum Fussboden?



Jetzt hab ich mich tatsächlich hingestellt und getestet. Jep, komme bis zum Boden. Was sagt mir das?  Rennradlenker ist gesetzt. Aber das hat (imho) mit der Gesamtlänge nur wenig zu tun - oder?



TinoKlaus schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Rennradlenker gesehen, der nach hinten geschwungen war. Aber wird dann evtl. alles zu kompensatorisch, wenn im Grunde der Rahmen die falsche Geometrien und die falsche Größe hat. Ich würde dann auch was mit längerem Steuerrohr suchen. Also sodass die Oberkante vom Steuerrohr höher kommt und du dir den "90°-Vorbau" sparst.
> Wenn du der Frontgepäck-Typ bist wären vielleicht Rahmen wie das Awol oder Sequoia was für dich.



Ich bin im Grunde für Alles offen, wenn es mir am Ende ein gut zu fahrendes Rad ermöglicht. Frontgepäck war jetzt nur auf der Tour, da ich noch keinen schicken, leichten Gepäckträger für hinten gefunden habe. Da bin ich aber schon auf der Suche.
Neue Rahmen kommen nicht in Frage. Erstens hab ich die Kohle nicht und zweitens stehe ich auf den 90er-Jahre-Kram - der funktioniert und ich kenne mich halbwegs damit aus. Evtl. würde ich mich noch breitschlagen lassen, einen Rahmen aus den frühen 2000ern zu nehmen. Mal schaun, was mir da so in Stahl und passender Geo über den Weg läuft.




Hrabnar schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Basti...
> Mit der Lenkerposition würde ich mal gar nicht zurecht kommen, aber dir muss es taugen


Danke Jan,
Ich ja halt auch net - siehe oben.


----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2017)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> (...) dann scheint der Reach/Oberrohr/Vorbau zu lang für den Oberkörper zu sein (...)


Hier ist es wohl eher vom Rahmen her eine Trekkingmoehre aus den fruehen 90ern, ausgelegt fuer einen leicht nach hinten geschwungenen City-Lenker (oder wie auch immer man sowas in dieser Art nennen mag).
Ein Kompakt-Rennlenker waere wohl das mindeste. Das 'zu lang' steckt halt eindeutig im Rahmen und man kann es nur bedingt kompensieren.

Ich hatte mal mein Reiserad mit einem Trenga.DE Rahmen aufgebaut, der war auch fuer Flatbar ausgelegt: Aehnliches Problem, obwohl ich eher der 'Lang-Vorbau-Nutzer mit den Affenarmen' bin (mein Inbred in Groesse M z. B. hat einen 90er Vorbau obwohl OnOne 40-60 angibt).
@asco1 Du brauchst halt auch ein Croix de Fer, das war bei mir die Loesung   Und das ist auch wie 90er, nur halt Disc statt Canti 

Ich vermute aber mal, dass das hier halt einfach ein Reiseradaufbau ohne grosses Budget auf vorhandenem alten Rad ist/war? 


asco1 schrieb:


> (...) Neue Rahmen kommen nicht in Frage. Erstens hab ich die Kohle nicht  (...)


OK ja ... hat sich ueberschnitten


----------



## hdamok (29. August 2017)

Das Ende der letzten Reise.


----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2017)

hdamok schrieb:


> Das Ende der letzten Reise.


Liest sich, als haettet Ihr die Raeder genau dort im Fjord versenkt


----------



## Hrabnar (29. August 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist schon ganz vorn. Da kann ich nix mehr rausholen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denke mit der Geo kommst um nen Flatbar oder leichten Riserbar nicht drumrum... 
Bei dem Sirrus was ich mal aufgebaut hab (eigentlich auch für Flatbar ausgelegt) war die Sitzposition auch nicht so der Brüller... 
Hab dann 'n 75mm Vorbau mit' nem Randoneurbar verbaut...dann gings. 
Sowas - - >


----------



## asco1 (29. August 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Denke mit der Geo kommst um nen Flatbar oder leichten Riserbar nicht drumrum...
> Bei dem Sirrus was ich mal aufgebaut hab (eigentlich auch für Flatbar ausgelegt) war die Sitzposition auch nicht so der Brüller...
> Hab dann 'n 75mm Vorbau mit' nem Randoneurbar verbaut...dann gings.




Jep, sowas hab ich auch noch liegen. In OldSchool.  ... aber: ....

Zack-die-Bohne hat sich gerade ein neuer Rahmen gefunden.
Fahrrad-Manufaktur Reiserad-Rahmen (T-600)
OR 560mm
SR 570mm
StR 160mm

Sollte von der Geo besser passen, weil das OR ca. 30mm kürzer ist, als der Wheeler. Braucht nur ein wenig Arbeit (neuer Lack) und eine passende Gabel muss ich noch finden (1" mit 200mm Schaft); aber dazu werde ich morgen mal meine ortsansässigen Gebraucht-Rad-Dealer konsultieren. Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, bei dem einen noch eine VSF-Gabel mit langem Schaft gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Hrabnar (29. August 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> Jep, sowas hab ich auch noch liegen. In OldSchool.  ... aber: ....
> 
> Zack-die-Bohne hat sich gerade ein neuer Rahmen gefunden.
> Fahrrad-Manufaktur Reiserad-Rahmen (T-600)
> ...


Geil...beim Lack will ich die 80er Klecksoptik wieder sehen. Sag bescheid wenn du soweit bist, dann schick ich die Nele vorbei...die hilft dir [emoji6] [emoji3]


----------



## asco1 (29. August 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Geil...beim Lack will ich die 80er Klecksoptik wieder sehen. Sag bescheid wenn du soweit bist, dann schick ich die Nele vorbei...die hilft dir [emoji6] [emoji3]


Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Lack wird Kupfer mit schwarzer LX und braunem Brooks + braunem Lenkerband. A Weng steampunk muss sein. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hrabnar (29. August 2017)

asco1 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Lack wird Kupfer mit schwarzer LX und braunem Brooks + braunem Lenkerband. A Weng steampunk muss sein. [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Mist, dachte ich liefer sie bei dir ab und geh derweil Radfahren [emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (29. August 2017)

hdamok schrieb:


> Das Ende der letzten Reise.





nightwolf schrieb:


> Liest sich, als haettet Ihr die Raeder genau dort im Fjord versenkt [emoji38] [emoji38]


Gardasee. Der ist zumindest jetzt noch schön warm.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. August 2017)

Wegen anhaltender Nackenschmerzen mit dem Dropbar ab km 80 das Gravelbike auf Flatbar umgebaut - läuft dank geeigneter Geo sehr gut. Dazu festes Licht und Gepäckträger, sodass auch der schnelle Einkauf damit möglich ist. Mit Schutzblechen warte ich noch.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. August 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wegen anhaltender Nackenschmerzen mit dem Dropbar ab km 80 das Gravelbike auf Flatbar umgebaut - läuft dank geeigneter Geo sehr gut. Dazu festes Licht und Gepäckträger, sodass auch der schnelle Einkauf damit möglich ist. Mit Schutzblechen warte ich noch.


is eifoach e scheenes radl. sollte auch endlich vom stadttrekkinggedöns auf streckentaugliches material wechseln.


----------



## michar (3. September 2017)

Holland-Belgien Tour letzte Woche


----------



## maxelsha (11. September 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Geil...beim Lack will ich die 80er Klecksoptik wieder sehen. Sag bescheid wenn du soweit bist, dann schick ich die Nele vorbei...die hilft dir [emoji6] [emoji3]


Du meinst so was hier ?


 


Also ich finde diese Lackierungen einfach nur Geil
Axel


----------



## navidoppel (11. September 2017)

Das Pinnacle gefällt mir echt gut. Schön schlicht.
Welches Rücklicht ist das?

Ach ja: Ist das Rad eigentlich das 2017'er Singlespeed ? - Dann lässt sich wohl ein Schaltauge verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (11. September 2017)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Du meinst so was hier ?
> Anhang anzeigen 642600 Anhang anzeigen 642603
> Also ich finde diese Lackierungen einfach nur Geil
> Axel



Jenau so...


----------



## herrundmeister (11. September 2017)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Das Pinnacle gefällt mir echt gut. Schön schlicht.
> Welches Rücklicht ist das?
> .


Tippe auf B + M Toplight Line Small


----------



## navidoppel (11. September 2017)

Mhm. Das ist (so wie ich sehe) nicht batteriebetrieben. Such was in der hübschen Art für Batterien/Akkus. Die LED sind so sparsam, da möchte ich mir die unnötige Kabelverlegung nach hinten sparen.


----------



## pefro (11. September 2017)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Mhm. Das ist (so wie ich sehe) nicht batteriebetrieben. Such was in der hübschen Art für Batterien/Akkus. Die LED sind so sparsam, da möchte ich mir die unnötige Kabelverlegung nach hinten sparen.



In der Größe wirst Du nichts batteriebetriebenes finden. Was sollte da auch rein? Knopfzellen?


----------



## Bejak (11. September 2017)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> https://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifenmasse.html
> 
> Der Grund für die eigentlich immer zu schmalen Reifen.



Das finde ich interessant. Denn ich habe neulich nach meiner Hanhnenkamm-Tortour mit dem Trekkingrad neue Reifen gebraucht. Original waren Schwalbe 28x1,6er drauf und genau so welche, auch wieder von Schwalbe, habe ich wieder bestellt gehabt und bei der Montage ist mir auch aufgefallen, beim Vergleich zwischen schon erneuertem Hinterrad und noch altem Vorderrad der neue Reifen sichtbar schmäler war, das könnte gut ein halber Zentimeter oder gar mehr gewesen sein. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob der sich wirklich wieder noch etwas ausdehnt (den noch nicht ganz runtergefahrenen alten Vorderreifen habe ich mal als Notreserve aufgehoben). 

Ps: Egal wie ich pumpe, mehr als 4 Bar bekomme ich nicht drauf, warum? Pumpe shice?


----------



## Bejak (11. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> OK also Lastenradfotos ...
> Die Burgundische Lastenrad-Bastelanleitung:
> Benoetigt werden: Zwei Damenraeder, ein Einkaufswagen, diverse Stahlprofile, Flex, Schweissgeraet, ein Eimer Vanillesossenlack.
> Zur Deko noch ein Blumenkasten.


Hihi... Sehe ich richtig, dass das Teil am Hinteren Ende des Einkaufswagenteils noch die originalen Rollen zur Unterstützung hat?

Das Ding ist ja eigentlich schon eine Bejak...


----------



## nightwolf (11. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Hihi... Sehe ich richtig, dass das Teil am Hinteren Ende des Einkaufswagenteils noch die originalen Rollen zur Unterstützung hat?


Auf der Sachebene siehst Du das wohl richtig, ich glaube aber eher, dass das mehr 'Objekte' waren, eher so kuenstlerisch zu verstehen  
Man hat da in diesem Dorf eben mit Schrottfahrraedern dekoriert. Ich muss direkt mal nachschauen, ob da eine TdF-Etappe durch ging.
Also von daher ... 'Unterstuetzung' ... hmm naja ... ich glaub nicht dass damit je jemand gefahren ist  

Die Hauptkreuzung in diesem Ort war ja mit einem Jugendrennrad als Blumenstaender dekoriert:


----------



## Bejak (11. September 2017)

Das mit der TdF-Etappen-Dekoration könnte sein, aber ich halte das Einkaufswagen-Bike für fahrbar, wenn sicherlich auch nicht besonders gut, vor allem der Wendekreis...

Um mal zum Ausgangstehma *"Zeigt her eure Hobel" *zu kommen, hier mal zwei Klassiker, weitestgehend original erhalten, von einer Marke, die sich bisher komischerweise - obwohl der Markenname absolut passend wäre, bis heute keine Mountainbikes im Programm hat. Eher warhscheinlich demnächst son Elektroshice, weil das voll im Trend ist und sich damit sicher viel mehr Geld machen lässt.

HERCULES

Zunächst mein Pegasus Tourenrad, das hab ich mir als Schüler so etwa 1984/85 gekauft. Interessant an dem Rad ist de vollständige SACHS-Ausstattung: Huret Commander Kettenschaltung, unfallbedingt (neues Hinterrad) auch noch mit einer Nabenschaltung nachgerüsetet, womit das Rad immerhin auf 2 x 5 Gänge kommt. Das ganz besondere an dem Rad ist die SACHS Orbit Trommelbremse vorne und hinten, hinten wie geschrieben, mit Nabenschaltung und Kettenschaltung kombiniert. Der Vorbau, der den Lenker hält, ist auch nicht mehr original, ich glaube der ist damals bei dem Sturz auch gebrochen, ich konnte damals 2 Wochen auch nicht mehr laufen...

       

Dem Rad habe ich, obwohl ich es nur noch selten nutze, vor 2 Jahren mal neue Weißwandreifen gegönnt, so wie es sie beim Kauf ursprünglich auch mal hatte, finde, das macht sich ganz gut. Fahrtechnisch finde ich das Rad inzwischen recht seltsam, wegen dem schmalen Lenker, aber bedingt durch die Nabenschaltung ist es auch einigermaßen geeignet, Steigungen hochzufahren. Die Trommelbremsen sind richtig gut, auch bei Nässe, außerdem sehr verschleißarm, ich habe zwar Teile dafür mal gesichert, aber musste noch nie was tauschen. Geländetauglich ist sowas natürlich nicht, vor allem auch wegen der vorderen Aluminiumfelge, hinten kam durch den Radtausch nach einem Unfall eine Stahlfelge drauf. Ich könnte es mal wieder putzen...

Und dann mein aktuelles Ventana Trekkingrad, das hat jetzt sicher auch rund 15 Jahre und laut Tacho rund 4500 km (ich weiß, sowas macht hier mancheiner in einer Woche...) auf dem Buckel, habe aber auch bis letzten Frühling 5 Jahre kaum Zeit/Bock gehabt, zu fahren. Das Rad hat 3x7 Gänge mit einer Shimano Diore-Schaltung, Shimao-V-Bremse (ein Jahr später rüstete Herkules das Ventana offenbar schon mit Scheibenbremsen aus), Federgabel und einen Dämpfer der Sattelstütze und ist gewichtsmäßig doch ein ziemlicher Klotz, ich glaube das Pegasus ist sogar etwas leichter. Mit dem Ventana war ich vor 2 Wochen oben auf dem Hahnenkamm, MTB-Strecken gucken... (wirklich nur gucken, nicht ausprobieren...!) Danach war von den Bremsbacken und dem Hinterreifen kaum noch was da...

   
Letztens habe ich mal mit LEDs im vorderen Hella-Scheinwerfer experimentiert (hinten hat es schon eine Super-Cap-gepufferte LED), hatte in ebay welche gefunden die von der Fassung passen hätten müssen, sie passten aber nicht durch den Reflektor. Eine konnte ich trickreich einbauen und war dann ganz enttäuscht, die LED fing erst ab ca. 20 km/h an zu leuchten, dann aber gleich recht hell. Jetzt ist wieder die Glühlampe drin, die leuchtet nämlich auch schon bei niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit.

Aktuell warte ich, dass das Finanzamt endlich in die Pötte kommt, damit ich endlich das Radon bestellen kann!


----------



## gohli59 (11. September 2017)

Mein Reiserad für die Galerie !
Mein 22 Jahre alter 26er MTB Litespeed Obed Rahmen bekam die Chance weiter zu Leben.


----------



## Bonpensiero (12. September 2017)

Ist doch gut gealtert. Weiterhin viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (12. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> HERKULES
> 
> Zunächst mein Pegasus Tourenrad, das hab ich mir als Schüler so etwa 1984/85 gekauft. Interessant an dem Rad ist de vollständige SACHS-Ausstattung: Huret Commander Kettenschaltung, unfallbedingt (neues Hinterrad) auch noch mit einer Nabenschaltung nachgerüsetet, womit das Rad immerhin auf 2 x 5 Gänge kommt. Das ganz besondere an dem Rad ist die SACHS Orbit Trommelbremse vorne und hinten, hinten wie geschrieben, mit Nabenschaltung und Kettenschaltung kombiniert. Der Vorbau, der den Lenker hält, ist auch nicht mehr original, ich glaube der ist damals bei dem Sturz auch gebrochen, ich konnte damals 2 Wochen auch nicht mehr laufen...
> 
> ...



Das gefällt mir gut. Ich habe auch noch zwei Orbit Hinterrad Naben im Keller liegen. Damit soll ein altes Rennrad auf 650B umgerüstet werden. Naja, wenn ich Zeit habe. Jetzt möchte ich natürlich auch ne Trommelbremse haben.


----------



## Bejak (12. September 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich Zeit habe



Oder du nimmst das hier und machst es wieder fit, das ist so ähnlich ausgestattet wie meins, nur auf der Kettenschaltung ein Gang mehr als meins: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kultrad-Herc...849793?hash=item3d47842d81:g:PHsAAOSwZr9ZsV4q


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das mit der TdF-Etappen-Dekoration könnte sein, aber ich halte das Einkaufswagen-Bike für fahrbar, wenn sicherlich auch nicht besonders gut, vor allem der Wendekreis...(...)


Ja, das duerfte hinkommen ...  


Bejak schrieb:


> (...) von einer Marke, die sich bisher komischerweise - obwohl der Markenname absolut passend wäre, bis heute keine Mountainbikes im Programm hat. (...) HERCULES (...)


Das stimmt so nicht - siehe z. B. hier https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1067946 
Spaeter hat Hercules seine MTBs meines Wissens unter dem Markennamen B1 ('be one') vertrieben


----------



## GT-Fixer (12. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ps: Egal wie ich pumpe, mehr als 4 Bar bekomme ich nicht drauf, warum? Pumpe shice?



1. Frage was für ein Ventil?
2. Frage was für eine Pumpe? Handpumpe? Standpumpe?

4 Bar ist ja nun nicht dolle.


----------



## Bejak (12. September 2017)

1. Die dünnen Sclaverand-, französisches- oder auch Renn-Ventile genannt.
2. Eine Fußpumpe aus dem Supermarkt


----------



## Tinkerer (12. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> 1. Die dünnen Sclaverand-, französisches- oder auch Renn-Ventile genannt.


 
Ich hasse die Dinger. Seitdem ich das neue Rad habe, ist das Druckablesen zum Lotteriespiel geworden. Aufpumpen geht zwar mit dem Adapter, aber die Druckanzeige springt ziemlich hin und her.


----------



## Bejak (12. September 2017)

Welche Ventile sind denn die Besten? Die klassischen Schnellventile, oder Autoventile? Letztere haben den Vorteil, dass man eben mal an der Tanke aufpumpen kann... Hab aber keinen Bock, deswegen umzurüsten.


----------



## maxelsha (12. September 2017)

AXel





Bejak schrieb:


> deswegen umzurüsten.


Brauch man auch nicht, ich nehme einen Adapter



Axel


----------



## Bejak (12. September 2017)

Ok, sowelche muss ich mir mal besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tagoon (12. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst das hier und machst es wieder fit, das ist so ähnlich ausgestattet wie meins, nur auf der Kettenschaltung ein Gang mehr als meins: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kultrad-Herc...849793?hash=item3d47842d81:g:PHsAAOSwZr9ZsV4q


Danke für den Tip. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Rad zu mir zu bekommen. Ich wohne in Schweden. Da klappt das nicht mit dem Versand.


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Welche Ventile sind denn die Besten?  (...)



Fuer 'Performance' -> Franzoesische Ventile. Lassen sich am leichtesten pumpen und halten die Luft am besten
Und natuerlich begreifen, wie sie funktionieren. Wer da 'keine Luft reinbekommt', ist selber das Problem, das liegt *nicht *am Ventil, hoechstens noch an der Pumpe. 
Fuer Alltag -> Autoventil, wg. Aufpumpen an der Tankstelle.
Die traditionellen 'Fahrrad-' oder Dunlop-Ventile halten sich nur weil viele Leute nur das kennen und nicht nachdenken.
Technisch haben sie nur Nachteile.


----------



## Butze_MTB (13. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das mit der TdF-Etappen-Dekoration könnte sein, aber ich halte das Einkaufswagen-Bike für fahrbar, wenn sicherlich auch nicht besonders gut, vor allem der Wendekreis...
> 
> Um mal zum Ausgangstehma *"Zeigt her eure Hobel" *zu kommen, hier mal zwei Klassiker, weitestgehend original erhalten, von einer Marke, die sich bisher komischerweise - obwohl der Markenname absolut passend wäre, bis heute keine Mountainbikes im Programm hat. Eher warhscheinlich demnächst son Elektroshice, weil das voll im Trend ist und sich damit sicher viel mehr Geld machen lässt.
> 
> ...



Kann mich täuschen aber die Laufrichtung vom Mantel vorn sieht falsch aus.


----------



## Bejak (13. September 2017)

Woran erkennst du das? Keine Ahnung mehr als ich die vor 2 Jahren montiert habe, ob ich drauf geachtet habe... Beim Ventana hab ich neulich auf jeden Fall geschaut (da gabs eine Markierung an der Seite), dass es passt. Lässt sich ja aber ändern...


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Woran erkennst du das? Keine Ahnung mehr als ich die vor 2 Jahren montiert habe, ob ich drauf geachtet habe... Beim Ventana hab ich neulich auf jeden Fall geschaut (da gabs eine Markierung an der Seite), dass es passt. Lässt sich ja aber ändern...


Naja man kann es am Profil 'festmachen', aber bei normalen Strassenreifen ist es IMHO relativ wurscht. 

Normale Schwalbe Marathons haben ueberhaupt keine erkennbare Profilausrichtung, aber dennoch eine Laufrichtung auf dem Rand eingezeichnet. Vermutlich weil die Leute gefragt haben 'Wie rum muss denn der jetzt drauf??' ... und dann haben sie halt eine eingezeichnet, weil es ihnen zu bloed war, jedem einzeln zu erklaeren, dass das egal sei


----------



## Hrabnar (13. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja man kann es am Profil 'festmachen', aber bei normalen Strassenreifen ist es IMHO relativ wurscht.
> 
> Normale Schwalbe Marathons haben ueberhaupt keine erkennbare Profilausrichtung, aber dennoch eine Laufrichtung auf dem Rand eingezeichnet. Vermutlich weil die Leute gefragt haben 'Wie rum muss denn der jetzt drauf??' ... und dann haben sie halt eine eingezeichnet, weil es ihnen zu bloed war, jedem einzeln zu erklaeren, dass das egal sei







Eigentlich auch am Marathon deutlich erkennbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (14. September 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> (...) Eigentlich auch am Marathon deutlich erkennbar...


Bei dem abgebildeten Profil vielleicht ... wenn man meint 
Allerdings kann man das nicht pauschal sagen, da sich das Profil im Laufe der Jahrzehnte x-mal geaendert hat. 
Will sagen: Du postest irgendeines der Profile, ich hab aber ein ganz anderes auf meinem Rad. 

Erkennbare Laufrichtung, damit meine ich eher sowas wie z. B. am Mondial:


----------



## Radsatz (14. September 2017)

Man sollte schon auf dier Laufrichtung achten den gibt konstruktiv der Unterbau ( Gewebe ) vor


----------



## Hrabnar (14. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bei dem abgebildeten Profil vielleicht ... wenn man meint
> Allerdings kann man das nicht pauschal sagen, da sich das Profil im Laufe der Jahrzehnte x-mal geaendert hat.
> Will sagen: Du postest irgendeines der Profile, ich hab aber ein ganz anderes auf meinem Rad.
> 
> Erkennbare Laufrichtung, damit meine ich eher sowas wie z. B. am Mondial:



Alles gut Felix...ich persönlich fahr keine Schwabelbe Reifen, hab nur täglich damit zu tun 
Der einzige Reifen von Schwalbe wo man's eher nicht erkennt ist der ältere NobbyNic...meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Velociped (14. September 2017)

Auf meinem Alltagsrad hatte ich mal einen Schwalbe Marathon Plus gegen die konventionelle Laufrichtung montiert (ich hab einfach nicht drauf geachtet). Ich bin 1/2 Jahr lang damit rumgefahren und überraschenderweise ließ sich das Fahrrad bewegen. Die Bremsen haben auch funktioniert und das Licht ging. 
Ich denke, wenn man nicht gerade auf den Gewinn von Wettbewerben aus ist, kommt's nicht so drauf an.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. September 2017)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Ach ja: Ist das Rad eigentlich das 2017'er Singlespeed ? - Dann lässt sich wohl ein Schaltauge verbauen.


Es ist ursprünglich das 2015/16er Modell, wurde aber für 2017 übernommen, da kein Singlespeeder neu aufgelegt wurde. 
Daher ist die Gabel auch noch nicht für 45C Reifengrößen samt Schutzblechen geeignet. 
Man kann es mit einem Schaltauge auf Schaltung umrüsten, Leitungsösen sind vorhanden.


----------



## Butze_MTB (17. September 2017)

So, ich denke es ist erstmal fertig. 
Farblich geht so einiges. Nur was? 
Da der Tubus schon an den Anlagepunkten gammelt wo das Pulver runter ist, kann er auch lackiert werden. 

Vorschläge bzgl Farbe von Rahmen und Gabel?


----------



## Altmetal (17. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Fuer Alltag -> Autoventil, wg. Aufpumpen an der Tankstelle


Eigentlich ist das kein Argument. Standpumpe ist schneller und weniger stressig.


----------



## nightwolf (18. September 2017)

Es ging ja ueberhaupt nicht darum, womit ich daheim pumpe (daheim kanns jeder) ... sondern womit ich ggf. *unterwegs* pumpe ... 
Bei manchen Leuten steht ein Alltagsrad auch mal eine Woche oder zwei am Bahnhof oder dgl. und hat logischerweise keine Pumpe dran.
Dann will man wieder heimfahren, ist dummerweise inzwischen recht wenig Luft drin ... Hmm was nun? Das ist genau die Situation wo es hilfreich ist, Autoventile zu haben 

War aber klar, dass sicher wieder irgendwer ums Eck kommen wuerde, der nicht so weit denkt ... Oder der die o. g. Situation selber nicht hat / kennt und deshalb natuerlich fuer komplett ausgeschlossen haelt ...


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2017)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> So, ich denke es ist erstmal fertig.
> Farblich geht so einiges. Nur was?
> Da der Tubus schon an den Anlagepunkten gammelt wo das Pulver runter ist, kann er auch lackiert werden.
> 
> Vorschläge bzgl Farbe von Rahmen und Gabel?



Kabelbinder-Farben, falls Du die an den Rohren nicht ersetzt bekommst!  B)


----------



## pefro (18. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es ging ja ueberhaupt nicht darum, womit ich daheim pumpe (daheim kanns jeder) ... sondern womit ich ggf. *unterwegs* pumpe ...
> Bei manchen Leuten steht ein Alltagsrad auch mal eine Woche oder zwei am Bahnhof oder dgl. und hat logischerweise keine Pumpe dran.
> Dann will man wieder heimfahren, ist dummerweise inzwischen recht wenig Luft drin ... Hmm was nun? Das ist genau die Situation wo es hilfreich ist, Autoventile zu haben
> 
> War aber klar, dass sicher wieder irgendwer ums Eck kommen wuerde, der nicht so weit denkt ... Oder der die o. g. Situation selber nicht hat / kennt und deshalb natuerlich fuer komplett ausgeschlossen haelt ...



Wenn nach ein, zwei Wochen keine Luft mehr im Reifen ist musst Du den ohnehin flicken, weil er ein Loch hat... Und warum ich zur Tankstelle sollte, die weiter weg ist als meine Wohnung, habe ich auch noch nicht verstanden. Erkläre das doch bitte nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es ging ja ueberhaupt nicht darum, womit ich daheim pumpe (daheim kanns jeder) ... sondern womit ich ggf. *unterwegs* pumpe ...
> Bei manchen Leuten steht ein Alltagsrad auch mal eine Woche oder zwei am Bahnhof oder dgl. und hat logischerweise keine Pumpe dran.
> Dann will man wieder heimfahren, ist dummerweise inzwischen recht wenig Luft drin ... Hmm was nun? Das ist genau die Situation wo es hilfreich ist, Autoventile zu haben
> 
> War aber klar, dass sicher wieder irgendwer ums Eck kommen wuerde, der nicht so weit denkt ... Oder der die o. g. Situation selber nicht hat / kennt und deshalb natuerlich fuer komplett ausgeschlossen haelt ...


Eins mit XTR GRUPPE steht für zwei Wochen am Bahnhof ?


----------



## Altmetal (18. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es ging ja ueberhaupt nicht darum, womit ich daheim pumpe (daheim kanns jeder) ... sondern womit ich ggf. *unterwegs* pumpe ...


Ich habe für sowas meine Airik  Der sind die Ventile egal, wie bei praktisch jeder halbwegs vernünftigen Pumpe.


> Dann will man wieder heimfahren, ist dummerweise inzwischen recht wenig Luft drin ... Hmm was nun? Das ist genau die Situation wo es hilfreich ist, Autoventile zu haben


Bei der Tanke bei uns im Dorf wird das Befülleisen persönlich und nur an motorisierte Kunden ausgehändigt.


----------



## maxelsha (19. September 2017)

Hier ist es fast genau so Lustig wie im Classic MTB Forum 
Axel


----------



## GT-Fixer (19. September 2017)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Hier ist es fast genau so Lustig wie im Classic MTB Forum
> Axel



Ja so langsam nimmt das hier überhand. 
Eigentlich war das nen Galerie Thread.


----------



## maxelsha (19. September 2017)

Zu Abwechslung mal ein Foto
Panasonic CB 2000 von Anfang der 90er



Axel


----------



## maxelsha (20. September 2017)

Kuwahara Hi-Pacer von 1989
Habe ich komplett neu aufgebaut inklusive neue Lackierung


----------



## maxelsha (22. September 2017)

Mein Lieblings Hi Pacer von 1990
Wird nur bei schönen Wetter gefahren


 

 

 


Axel


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. September 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. September 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (24. September 2017)

Schaltung klassisch am Tourenrad Accordo GT


----------



## -zor- (25. September 2017)

reindeer schrieb:


> SOMA-Langzeit-Auf-und-Umbau Abschlussbilder wollte ich noch posten:
> Anhang anzeigen 647227
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 647228



das gefällt mir richtig gut, schöner Aufbau und tolles Rad... viel spaß damit


----------



## dasspice (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe gerade ein Trekkingrahmen von Gudereit von 1995 neu aufgebaut. Verwendet habe ich ältere aber neuwertige Komponenten: 3x9 Deore/LX/XT-Mix, Brooks Sattel und dicke 2,0x29 Conti X-King Reifen.


----------



## Radsatz (15. Oktober 2017)

Schön ,Aber für den Knickvorbau sollte sich was einteiliges finden lassen


----------



## hw_doc (16. Oktober 2017)

Hmm... Bei den CXlern darf ich sicherlich wegen des Lenkers nicht mitspielen - also bin ich hier hoffentlich halbwegs richtig:

Neulich lief mir in den KlAnz ein Stahlrahmenset über den Weg, das ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht ignorieren konnte - ein Verenti Substance CX.
Serienmäßig mit Dropbar, Monsterkurbel und schwarzen Anbauteilen



bestückt, war für mich klar, dass es etwas klassischer werden soll.

Da ich noch ein neues Deore LX-10-fach-Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig aus einem 105er-Umbau und auch einen passenden I-Spec-irgendwas-Shifter und fast neuwertige Kette plus Kassette (11-36) hier hatte, waren die Karten gelegt... Ein Rest grauer Schaltzughülle von Shimano wurde mit passenden neuen Bremszughüllen ergänzt.
Ebenfalls bei den KlAnz war ich schon mal an einem Satz recht seltener mechanischer Deore-Stopper klebengeblieben und praktischerweise hatte der Verkäufer neben einem Paar silberner Spannachsen auch noch ein zwei sehr gut erhaltene 160er XT-Scheiben für Centerlock - inzwischen 14 Jahre alt und damit gut abgehangen! Die Bremsen wollten vom Finish besser zu den übrigen Shimano-Teilen passen, als das eher graue Silber von Avid. Die Zweifinger-Hebel dazu gibt es neu für wenig Geld. Irgendwie hab ich die Griffweitenregelung nicht so ganz verstanden - muss noch mal schauen, ob man im Hebel noch was umstecken kann, um weiter zu reduzieren.
Ursprünglich schwebte mir ein silberner Laufradsatz vor, letztlich sagte neben dem Budget aber auch die Erinnerung an das Speichenputzen vor 15+ Jahren "nein" und es gab einen sehr günstigen Shimano-LRS mit (für mich) sehr akzeptabler Optik von der Resterampe.
Die italienisch angehauchten Pellen gab es nebst Schläuchen in Beinahe-Neuzustand auch für einen schmalen Taler auf dem Postweg und sie laufen erfahrungsgemäß gut auf der Straße. Vielleicht kommt da noch mal was mit Silberstreifen dran - mal sehen.
Vorne ist die Welt bewusst einfach gehalten und dreht sich um eine Alfine-Kurbel mit 39 Zähnen - stammt nebst Lager von eBay aus meiner Stadt und ist top-erhalten. Für den schwarzen "KSR" werden einzeln IMO teils Mondpreise verlangt, daher hab ich mir von CNC einfach ne schwarze Komplettkurbel - ebenfalls stark reduziert - kommen lassen und die Optik von beiden durch Tausch aufgefrischt. Für die Kombination mit der MTB-Kassette hab ich einen 1,x-mm-Spacer auf der Innenlager-Antriebsseite verwenden müssen, damit die Kette auch auf dem kleinsten Ritzel akzeptabel läuft. Bitte nicht meckern - isso.  B)
Surly-Kleme, KCNC-Steuersatz und Schindelhauer-LED-Stütze (leider mit deutlchen Kratzern auf meiner Fahrhöhe) waren noch beim Rahmenset dabei.
Den bei mir bewährten Sofa-Sattel hatte mir neulich ein lieber Forenkollege vermacht - die beiden anderen Kandidaten stellten sich für meinen Hintern heute bei der Jungfernfahrt als schwer erträglich heraus. Der bis dato unbenutzte Mounty-Vorbau in OVP in "nicht zu poliert" fand sich mit etwas Geduld preisgünstig in der Bucht, der Oxygen-Lenker war noch vorhanden.
Und damit sind wir bei der Baustelle: Natürlich bleiben die Griffe aufgrund der Hörnchen-Auswüchse nicht!

Entweder weichen die oder der Lenker - oder beides - ich habe da gerade was in Aussicht - mehr Rise wäre für mich nicht schlecht, aber es fährt sich auch schon so erstaunlich bequem.

Nun aber zu den Bildern meines Aufbaus!














 

Laufen tut die Fuhre auch astrein - trotz der vergleichsweise schweren Laufräder kommt man auch schnell vom Fleck. Der Rahmen ist nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich trotz meiner nicht ganz unerheblichen Körpermasse.  B)


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Oktober 2017)

Perfekt für den Ma(t)sch!
Das Substance ist ein sehr schöner Rahmen, ich hatte mal den blassgrünen Nachfolger zum Umbau gekauft, mich dann aber doch für einen Verkauf entschieden. Ab und zu ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sh1n3 (16. Oktober 2017)

Mein Wheeler Cross Line mit XT-DX-Mix


----------



## Chris1968 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hier mein Giant ATX 860, umgebaut als Reiserad. Einige Teile werden noch getauscht, u.a. Vorbau/Lenker und die Laufräder. Beim Vorbau möchte ich einen 70mm Ahead verbauen, dafür kommt ein Ahead-Schaftadapter in den Gabelschaft. Die Bremsgriffe sind Schrott, die Lichtanlage wird komplett auf Nabendynamo umgebaut. Insgesamt ein Lowbudget-Projekt.


----------



## michar (19. Oktober 2017)

Mein Surly aktuell..wird den Herbst/Winter als Commuter herhalten. Neu sind die Easton EC7X Carbon Gabel und das XT Schaltwerk. Deutlich unter 10 kg jetzt..


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Surly aktuell..wird den Herbst/Winter als Commuter herhalten. Neu sind die Easton EC7X Carbon Gabel und das XT Schaltwerk. Deutlich unter 10 kg jetzt..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 655479




P.S.  wird noch leichter wenn du die Schutzblechstreben hinten passend einkürzt - ungefährlicher und schöner wird´s auch


----------



## schraubenkopf (20. Oktober 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Surly aktuell..wird den Herbst/Winter als Commuter herhalten. Neu sind die Easton EC7X Carbon Gabel und das XT Schaltwerk. Deutlich unter 10 kg jetzt..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 655479


Deutlich unter 10kg mit Stahlrahmen, Schutzblechen und Cambium-Sattel? Wie geht das?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2017)

Thomson ist jetzt auch nicht gerade Leichtbau


----------



## michar (20. Oktober 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Deutlich unter 10kg mit Stahlrahmen, Schutzblechen und Cambium-Sattel? Wie geht das?



Ich muss mich entschuldigen...habs nochmal mit ner anderen waage gewogen...10,7 kilo. Steckt ein leichter Tune Laufradsatz drin und die Gabel ist mir knapp 700 Gramm auch nicht so schwer.  Und so schwer sind die Thomson Parts nicht..die Stütze ist auch gut gekürzt. Der Cambium Sattel ist halt leider wirklich schwer..aber ich will auf den auf keinen Fall mehr verzichten..bester Sattel..


----------



## randinneur (20. Oktober 2017)

Junge, Junge. Diese Grammfeilscherei immer... Ich kenn' von keinem meiner Fahrräder das Gewicht. Bei Stahl=egal.

Stimmiges CrossCheck jedenfalls! Die Easton-Gabel fügt sich toll ein


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Ich muss mich entschuldigen...habs nochmal mit ner anderen waage gewogen...10,7 kilo. Steckt ein leichter Tune Laufradsatz drin und die Gabel ist mir knapp 700 Gramm auch nicht so schwer.  Und so schwer sind die Thomson Parts nicht..die Stütze ist auch gut gekürzt. Der Cambium Sattel ist halt leider wirklich schwer..aber ich will auf den auf keinen Fall mehr verzichten..bester Sattel..



Hab auch mehrere Cambium(s) (oder heißt es Cambiumme ) C17 im Einsatz - und mal einen C13 carved in 158er Breite versucht, absolute Empfehlung  würde noch mal so 200gr. sparen


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2017)

Würde ich so auch nehmen, die Größe müsste passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehenDuMusst (20. Oktober 2017)

Ein total gemütliches Citybike mit einem recht netten CREME Rahmen(Der Gepäckträger sitzt etwas schief und wurde bereits korrigiert)


----------



## michar (20. Oktober 2017)

randinneur schrieb:


> Junge, Junge. Diese Grammfeilscherei immer... Ich kenn' von keinem meiner Fahrräder das Gewicht. Bei Stahl=egal.




naja egal ist relativ. Klar als gepacktes touren bike mit taschen und ausrüstung ist es relativ egal obs dann 18 oder 20 kilo hat..aber als allrounder fährt es sich leichter deutlich spritziger.Im stadtverkehr mit viel bremsen und antreten machts so mehr spaß!


----------



## pefro (20. Oktober 2017)

michar schrieb:


> naja egal ist relativ. Klar als gepacktes touren bike mit taschen und ausrüstung ist es relativ egal obs dann 18 oder 20 kilo hat..aber als allrounder fährt es sich leichter deutlich spritziger.Im stadtverkehr mit viel bremsen und antreten machts so mehr spaß!



Ehrlich?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. Oktober 2017)

Ja!


----------



## pefro (23. Oktober 2017)

Also ich merke da keinen Unterschied. Wenn das Ding vollausgestattet ist, wiegts ohnehin keine 8kg - und ob ein Rad nun 12 oder 15kg wiegt, merke ich an der Ampel nicht. Aber ich gehöre auch nicht zu den "Stadt Rennfahrern"...


----------



## michar (23. Oktober 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Also ich merke da keinen Unterschied. Wenn das Ding vollausgestattet ist, wiegts ohnehin keine 8kg - und ob ein Rad nun 12 oder 15kg wiegt, merke ich an der Ampel nicht. Aber ich gehöre auch nicht zu den "Stadt Rennfahrern"...



Das ist auch eine Frage der Gewohnheit und des Vergleichs..wenn du ein ein leichteres Rad gewohnt bist (mein Germans Crosser) dann merkst du das aufjedenfall


----------



## pefro (23. Oktober 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine Frage der Gewohnheit und des Vergleichs..wenn du ein ein leichteres Rad gewohnt bist (mein Germans Crosser) dann merkst du das aufjedenfall



Ja, da hast Du sicher recht. Ich sehe schon, ich spare ne Menge Geld, wenn ich mir kein leichteres Rad kaufe...


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Oktober 2017)

würde nicht der ein oder andere, das neuste, leichteste oder schickste rad kaufen, dann wären wir wohl beim safety stehen geblieben.


----------



## Butze_MTB (24. Oktober 2017)

Safety? 24er. Super safe. Hab ich aber schon verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (11. November 2017)

Is natürlich klar, dass ich mir 'n Plattfuß einfang wenn's regnet.


----------



## pefro (11. November 2017)

@whoa Bei gutem Wetter kanns doch jeder  Ist das ein Jones Bar?


----------



## whoa (11. November 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> @whoa Bei gutem Wetter kanns doch jeder  Ist das ein Jones Bar?


Nee, das is einfach eine alte Nitto Bullmoose LVE.






Is zwar saugemütlich, aber für's Stadtrad zu breit für meinen Geschmack. Mittelfristig will ich am Stadtrad wieder 'n breiten Dropbar montieren.


----------



## pefro (11. November 2017)

whoa schrieb:


> Nee, das is einfach eine alte Nitto Bullmoose LVE.
> 
> Is zwar saugemütlich, aber für's Stadtrad zu breit für meinen Geschmack. Mittelfristig will ich am Stadtrad wieder 'n breiten Dropbar montieren.



Ah ok. Kannte ich gar nicht. Aber Dropbar ist für die Stadt doch auch suboptimal. Wenn ich mir Dein Rad so ansehe: Ich hätte hier noch nen Velo Orange Porteur liegen, der wäre doch optimal!


----------



## whoa (11. November 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Ah ok. Kannte ich gar nicht. Aber Dropbar ist für die Stadt doch auch suboptimal. Wenn ich mir Dein Rad so ansehe: Ich hätte hier noch nen Velo Orange Porteur liegen, der wäre doch optimal!


Alles eine Frage der Vorbaumaße.  Da kommt ja wenn kein flacher Rennradvorbau dran, sondern was steiles Cunningham-like.


----------



## Radsatz (11. November 2017)

Last up date


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (11. November 2017)

whoa schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Vorbaumaße.  Da kommt ja wenn kein flacher Rennradvorbau dran, sondern was steiles Cunningham-like.



Na, ich meinte eher wegen den Bremsen. Gefällt mir in der Stadt jetzt nicht so, bzw. sehe ich da den Sinn für einen Dropbar weniger, weils weder soviel Gegenwind hat, noch 5 Griffpositionen braucht - aber jeder natürlich wie er will


----------



## whoa (12. November 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Na, ich meinte eher wegen den Bremsen. Gefällt mir in der Stadt jetzt nicht so, bzw. sehe ich da den Sinn für einen Dropbar weniger, weils weder soviel Gegenwind hat, noch 5 Griffpositionen braucht - aber jeder natürlich wie er will


Das is wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache und vor einigen Jahren wär das auch noch nicht meins gewesen. Aber seit 1.5 Jahren bin ich sehr happy mit meinem Schönwetterstadtrad mit Dropbar. Man ist einfach schmal genug um überall durchzukommen und fährt superbequem wenn man in den Hoods greift.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (12. November 2017)

der reifen kommt aber schon fast an die gabel 
welche größe hat denn der reifen ?


----------



## whoa (12. November 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> der reifen kommt aber schon fast an die gabel
> welche größe hat denn der reifen ?



Das sieht hier durch die Perspektive schlimmer aus als es wirklich ist. 
Reifen sind 40x700c Clement X'Plor MSO.
Platz um Schutzbleche zu montieren ist hier nicht vorhanden und ein CX-Matschrennen wäre mit den 5mm Reifenfreiheit auch nicht grad sinnvoll. Aber deswegen ist dies ja auch mein Sommerstadtrad.


----------



## Tinkerer (13. November 2017)

Frage: Was passiert, wenn man ein altes MTB mit einem Hollandrad kreuzt?
Antwort: Man bekommt einen agilen Cityflitzer für Alltag, Pendelei und Einkauf, der ganz sicher ziemlich individuell ist. 

Zuerst hatte ich ja ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei, den MTB Aufbau zu "zerlegen", aber jetzt wo ich das Endergebnis sehe, bin ich ziemlich begeistert von dem Bike, auch wenn das sicherlich ein kontroverser Aufbau ist. Ich habe bis auf den Lenker aber weitestgehend die noch vorhandene Originalsubstanz erhalten. Die neuen Teile waren eigentlich für ein völlig anderes Stadtrad gedacht, da war der Rahmen aber nicht mehr zu retten. (War eh nur ein Pegasus Rad.) Als Stadtrad hatte ich für das Projekt ein niedriges Budget und die Restekiste angesetzt, da wußte ich ja noch nicht, daß es am Ende ein GT wird. Aber die Teile waren jetzt nunmal vorhanden und wurden verbaut.






Ein paar Restarbeiten sind noch zu erledigen. (Stromkabel nach hinten, Bremsen & Schaltung feinjustieren und die Kette ist auch abgefahren.) Aber das Bike rollt seit heute Abend wieder auf eigenen Rädern. Das wird die Wartezeit auf den Sommer und die Touren mit dem "Spaß-GT" erheblich verkürzen.


----------



## sachse1 (14. November 2017)

Da sind ja gar keine Taschen dran.


----------



## hellmono (14. November 2017)




----------



## Radsatz (14. November 2017)

Unverkennbar dein Stil


----------



## Tinkerer (15. November 2017)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Da sind ja gar keine Taschen dran.


 
Ich würde ja behaupten, die sind schon alle hier dran, aber das wäre gelogen. Hier sind auch noch welche und im Keller fliegen noch ein paar mehr herum... 



Radsatz schrieb:


> Unverkennbar dein Stil


 
Ja, das läßt sich nicht von der Hand weisen.


----------



## roundround (16. November 2017)

Tötet es bevor es Eier legt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (16. November 2017)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Ich würde ja behaupten, die sind schon alle hier dran, aber das wäre gelogen. Hier sind auch noch welche und im Keller fliegen noch ein paar mehr herum...
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das läßt sich nicht von der Hand weisen.



Hast du mal in einem Taschen-Grosshandel gearbeitet?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rubik (16. November 2017)

Letzte Woche ist mein Faltrad angekommen. Es macht so... viel Freude damit zu fahren und das Fahrgefühl ist interessant. 





Mittlerweile zwei dieser Taschen für Gepäckträger.




Es folgten Bar-ends und neue Reifen mit mehr Profil für Waldwege und Winter sind bestellt. Die Schwalbe Marathon taugen nur auf festem Untergrund und die Kojak wohl nur für Sommer und Sonne geeignet. 

Der freiwillige Verkauf meines Auto lässt sich, auch wenn der letzte Moment nicht einfach war, bestens verkraften. So radverrückt wie man mittlerweile ist.

Viele faltradfreudige Grüße,
Rubik


----------



## kreisbremser (17. November 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Letzte Woche ist mein Faltrad angekommen. Es macht so... viel Freude damit zu fahren und das Fahrgefühl ist interessant.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 665687
> Mittlerweile zwei dieser Taschen für Gepäckträger.
> ...


warum nur? wir wollten doch mountainbiker sein


----------



## Triturbo (17. November 2017)

Sehr gut! Verzichte jetzt auch schon den zweiten Monat komplett aufs Auto (habe es Mutti gegeben) und komme bestens zurecht.


----------



## Rubik (17. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> warum nur? wir wollten doch mountainbiker sein


Ist weiterhin vorhanden und wird auch gerne gefahren.  



Triturbo schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Verzichte jetzt auch schon den zweiten Monat komplett aufs Auto (habe es Mutti gegeben) und komme bestens zurecht.


 
Wenn man sich drauf einstellt, dann geht es wunderbar. Mit dem Verzicht auf das Auto geht auch mehr Unabhängigkeit und Lebensgefühl hervor.


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> (...) Mit dem Verzicht auf das Auto (...)


Meine Frau will nicht komplett verzichten, aber wir fahren wenig und gekostet hat uns unser (bis auf Kleinigkeiten einwandfreier) 1997er Punto nix - das abgelegte Referendariatsauto meiner Schwester 

Unter anderen von dem gegenueber 'staendig neues Auto' gesparten Geld haben wir uns 2006 eine 137m² ETW geleistet, die heute (1) laengst abbezahlt und (2) ungefaehr das Doppelte wert ist wie damals.

Die meisten Leute sind sich gar nicht bewusst, wie viel Geld sie ins Auto versenken ... und sind zu faul / zu feige, sich aus der 'automobilen Armutsspirale' zu befreien ...






Aber jetzt mal wieder ein Bild zum Thema  - Mein BMX-Bahn-kompatibler Einkaufslaster


----------



## Rubik (17. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Meine Frau will nicht komplett verzichten, aber wir fahren wenig und gekostet hat uns unser (bis auf Kleinigkeiten einwandfreier) 1997er Punto nix - das abgelegte Referendariatsauto meiner Schwester
> 
> Unter anderen von dem gegenueber 'staendig neues Auto' gesparten Geld haben wir uns 2006 eine 137m² ETW geleistet, die heute (1) laengst abbezahlt und (2) ungefaehr das Doppelte wert ist wie damals.
> 
> ...




So ist es! Wenn man mal richtig durchrechnet, was ein bzw mehrere Autos im Leben gekostet und noch etwa kosten würden, besonders der Unterhalt, ist es einfach viel Geld. 
In den bald 20 Jahre alten Honda, auch wenn mir das Auto ans Herz gewachsen war, schließlich knapp 7 Jahre und 55 tkm problemlos von A nach B gekommen, hätte ich Geld investieren müssen (Zahnriemenwechsel und Rost). Daher stand der Entschluss fest und mit dem Verkauf haben sich diese Punkte erledigt.  So einfach kann es sein. 
Und vom monatlichen Gehalt bleibt mehr für z.B. Eine ETW, Reisen ect. 

Für mich ganz klar eine der bisher besten Entscheidungen. Ich bereue es jedenfalls nicht. Ich denke hier auch an die Umwelt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Triturbo (17. November 2017)

Ja, das sind genau die Punkte: Geld, Fitness, Umwelt und eigenes Wohlbefinden. Meine Freunde mussten sich auch erst dran gewöhnen und bieten mir heut noch ein "soll ich dich nach Hause fahren" an, aber so langsam begreifen sie es  Auch ein großer Vorteil: ich kann angetrunken selbst nach Hause fahren, und nicht mehr mit Bus/Taxi.

Mein Cityrad:


----------



## Rubik (17. November 2017)

Kein unbekannter Satz. 
Besonders dann, wenn es regnet oder kalt ist. 

Wenn Sie nur wüssten, welch ein schönes Gefühl diese Mobilität hervorruft. 

Fährst Du auch bei Gewitter? Da habe ich noch zu viel Respekt vor der Natur und würde eventuell den Bus nehmen, zumindest um nicht als einziger durch den Wald zu fahren und vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (17. November 2017)

Angedudelt auf dem Rad durch die Stadt Toll


----------



## roundround (17. November 2017)

Besser als mit dem Auto


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2017)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Angedudelt auf dem Rad durch die Stadt Toll


finde ich auch nicht wirklich witzig...


----------



## Radsatz (17. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> finde ich auch nicht wirklich witzig...



Als erstes verliert man miti Alk das Gleichgewicht, zum schluss die Muttersprache


----------



## Triturbo (17. November 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Kein unbekannter Satz.
> Besonders dann, wenn es regnet oder kalt ist.
> 
> Wenn Sie nur wüssten, welch ein schönes Gefühl diese Mobilität hervorruft.
> ...



So sieht es aus 
Da ich hier hinterm Harz gut abgeschirmt wohne, kommen äußerst selten Gewitter. Ansonsten fahr ich auch bei Unwetter, aber meist nicht weit (unter 5km auf jeden Fall).



a.nienie schrieb:


> finde ich auch nicht wirklich witzig...



Ich dachte mir schon, dass es einige hier nicht lustig finden aber ich wozu was verheimlichen.


----------



## Radsatz (17. November 2017)

Ein guter abschluss nach nem Zechgelage endet am besten wenn man morgens im Graben aufwacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. November 2017)

Wasserführende Gräben sind aber ungesund.


----------



## Rubik (17. November 2017)

Triturbo schrieb:


> So sieht es aus
> Da ich hier hinterm Harz gut abgeschirmt wohne, kommen äußerst selten Gewitter. Ansonsten fahr ich auch bei Unwetter, aber meist nicht weit (unter 5km auf jeden Fall).
> 
> 
> ...



Eine schöne Ecke, der Harz. 
Bei mir ist es der Deister. 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich mich ebenfalls trauen werde. 

Schönes Wochenende @ All Radverrückten


----------



## nightwolf (19. November 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> (...) Fährst Du auch bei Gewitter? (...)


Da ein Gewitter ja nicht stundenlang dauert, warte ich zumindest einfach ab bis es vorbei ist.
Unterwegs kann man sich meist irgendwo unterstellen, wenn ich daheim / im Buero / ... bin, dann halt einfach noch abwarten bis zum Losfahren. 

Ein- oder zweimal in meinem Radlerleben war ich mal richtig im Gewitter drin, es fand sich keine Ueberdachung _(zumindest nicht bevor es wieder vorbei war )_ und dann bin ich halt richtig nass geworden. _Hab ich aber auch ueberlebt _


----------



## Rubik (19. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da ein Gewitter ja nicht stundenlang dauert, warte ich zumindest einfach ab bis es vorbei ist.
> Unterwegs kann man sich meist irgendwo unterstellen, wenn ich daheim / im Buero / ... bin, dann halt einfach noch abwarten bis zum Losfahren.
> 
> Ein- oder zweimal in meinem Radlerleben war ich mal richtig im Gewitter drin, es fand sich keine Ueberdachung _(zumindest nicht bevor es wieder vorbei war )_ und dann bin ich halt richtig nass geworden. _Hab ich aber auch ueberlebt _



Ja, das ist so schon nicht verkehrt. Ich war auch schon mehrmals in dieser Situation und habe es überlebt. 
Es ist mir bisher nur einziges Mal gelungen, mich einem Gewitter (Wolkenfront hinter mir) zu entfernen. Bei diesem Tempo war mein Puls aber bei gefühlt 210.


----------



## hotep (19. November 2017)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar Bilder. 

So wurde mir das Ding kürzlich gratis zum Ausschlachten angeboten:



 

Dreifach konifiziertes 4130 Cromo zum Ausschlachten... Man beachte auch den Schalter für den Walzendynamo am Sitzrohr.

Mittlerweile sieht die Sache so aus:



 

Fehlen nur noch die Schutzbleche für den Winter. Nächsten Frühling wird es verkauft. 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2017)

Schöne Grundsubstanz, aber übers Pizzarack lässt sich streiten...


----------



## Rubik (19. November 2017)

Hauptsache es ist praktisch.


----------



## Radsatz (19. November 2017)

28 " Räder aus dieser Epoche sind halt solide Allrounder die man günstig noch bekommt


----------



## Rubik (19. November 2017)

Die Kojak aber nicht als Winterbereifung oder?


----------



## hotep (19. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> übers Pizzarack lässt sich streiten...



Das ist kein Pizzarack vom großen S, sondern ein Commuter-Rack von Pelago. Es schafft 1 Kiste Bier und zwei Ortliebs. Ist das ein Argument?



Rubik schrieb:


> Kojak aber nicht als Winterbereifung



Geht schon. Bei uns liegt eh meistens mehr Salz als Schnee auf der Straße. Mittlerweile hab ich aber Grand Bois drauf (die gleich glatt sind).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (19. November 2017)

@hotep 
Also ich hatte auch zunächst die Kojak drauf, jedoch auf nassen Waldwegen viel zu rutschig. 
Nur für Stadt, da würde es aber wahrscheinlich ausreichend sein.


----------



## schloerfi (21. November 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> So wurde mir das Ding kürzlich gratis zum Ausschlachten angeboten:
> 
> ...


Wenn du es verkaufen willst, darfst du mir gern Bescheid sagen  !


----------



## hotep (21. November 2017)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Wenn du es verkaufen willst, darfst du mir gern Bescheid sagen  !


Wenn Du es in Tirol abholen kommst, gerne!


----------



## AverageJoe (22. November 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> So wurde mir das Ding kürzlich gratis zum Ausschlachten angeboten:
> 
> ...




Daraus hätte man `nen tollen Commuter oder Tourer machen können. Jetzt ist es ein Spaß-/Gebrauchsgegenstand, für den es ein anderer Rahmen auch getan hätte. Ich find`s schade um die Basis. aber da es mir in der Größe zu klein wäre kann es mir auch egal sein.....


----------



## hotep (22. November 2017)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> Ich find`s schade um die Basis.



Was ist da schade? Das Ding wurde von mir entrostet, poliert und versiegelt. Aufgebaut habe ich es mit dem Baujahr entsprechenden Teilen, alle noch intakten Originalteile liegen gereinigt und verpackt im Keller. Ohne mir wäre die Kiste jetzt längst im Container.


----------



## nightwolf (22. November 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> (...) Ohne mir wäre die Kiste jetzt längst im Container.


Ja, das sehe ich immer wieder ... Zum Teil landen Raeder, die ich mir in meiner Jugend nie leisten konnte, und die heute immer noch super waeren, im Schrott, weil die Geldsaecke, die es sich damals leisten konnten, jetzt weggestorben sind und die Erben keine Ahnung haben.

Aber was willst Du denn dagegen machen??

Den Transport von Tirol nach Magdeburg wird ja wohl irgendwer auf die Reihe kriegen. 
Ich sag mal Rueckreise vom Ski-Urlaub  Oder so  
Zur Not Treffpunkt Scharnitz oder Kufstein und den Rest mit dem Wochenend-Ticket.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (23. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich immer wieder ... Zum Teil landen Raeder, die ich mir in meiner Jugend nie leisten konnte, und die heute immer noch super waeren, im Schrott, weil die Geldsaecke, die es sich damals leisten konnten, jetzt weggestorben sind und die Erben keine Ahnung haben.


Oder das ist denen einfach nicht neu genug


----------



## nightwolf (23. November 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Oder das ist denen einfach nicht neu genug


Faellt unter


nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) keine Ahnung haben. (...)


----------



## Phonelaf (24. November 2017)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem Stanforth Bikes Skyelander 700c. Habe hier und da noch etwas geändert und nun ist es endlich fertig 
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (24. November 2017)

Hier meine Stadtschlampe...


----------



## Triturbo (25. November 2017)

Das ist schon heftig, Kurbel/ Bremse und Lichtanlage sind für den Alltag schon nicht so schlecht


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. November 2017)

Lenkerband


----------



## doctor worm (26. November 2017)

Phonelaf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem Stanforth Bikes Skyelander 700c. Habe hier und da noch etwas geändert und nun ist es endlich fertig
> Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 668336


Tolles Rad, das Foto wird dem leider nicht wirklich gerecht, man sieht fast gar nicht was das für ne durchgepimpte Schüssel ist.
Welcher Träger ist denn das vorne?


----------



## Phonelaf (26. November 2017)

Das Foto ist wirklich schlecht, da muss ich dir recht geben 
Der vordere Gepäckträger ist ein Pass and Stow Three Rail Rack.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. November 2017)

Fürs Ganze, besonders der gecleante Ergpower Hebel! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (27. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/gravel-adventure-bikes/full-monty


----------



## timor1975 (28. November 2017)

Achso? Ich war gemeint...

Planet ist korrekt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. November 2017)

Danke, kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor  Aber das "Abgeklebte" sieht fast schon wie original aus


----------



## mubi (30. November 2017)

grad hier gefunden


----------



## whoa (30. November 2017)

mubi schrieb:


> grad hier gefunden


Gefällt mir gut, könnt glatt die Vorlage für meinen ersten Aufbauthread in diesem Forum werden.


----------



## mubi (30. November 2017)

whoa schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, könnt glatt die Vorlage für meinen ersten Aufbauthread in diesem Forum werden.



aja klar - warum auch nicht.
bin beim aufbau dabei ...


----------



## Altmetal (30. November 2017)

Fangen wir jetzt an, hier irgendwelche Fahrradbilder, die wir im Internet gefunden haben, zu posten?


----------



## hotep (1. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Fahrradbilder, die wir im Internet



Ich finde, Du hast recht! Aber:

1. ist eh nix los
2. so ein schöner Umbau! Den hatte ich vor 10 Jahren als Bildschirmhintergrund


----------



## TinoKlaus (1. Dezember 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> ... ist eh nix los ...



Ich hoffe dieses Jahr noch mit meinem Aufbau fertig zu werden, dann gibts mindestens ein Bild 

Grundsätzlich würde ich es mir für diese Galerie aber auch wünschen, dass hauptsächlich (95%?) eigene Räder gezeigt werden.


----------



## hotep (1. Dezember 2017)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> mit meinem Aufbau fertig



Ein Foto von der Ausgangsbasis wäre cool. Baust Du auch einen alten Stahlrenner auf 650b um, wie am Bild?

Apropos 650b und Felgenbremsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (1. Dezember 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> 1. ist eh nix los



Naja, ein bißchen vielleicht doch





 

Laut Erstbesitzer ist das eine Maßanfertigung und der zweite Reiseradrahmen von Nöll überhaupt. 
Entgegen dem Anzeigentext, hab ich lauter komisches Zeug an dem Rad gefunden, sollte eigentlich alles XT sein. Naben 531 von Mavic, Innenlager Edco Competition, Kette Rohloff .............


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Dezember 2017)

Intec M05 Bikepacking.


----------



## Rubik (2. Dezember 2017)

Immer noch schwer beeindruckt von diesem doch etwas anderem aber tollem
Fahrgefühl gegenüber einem Crossbike und MTB. 





Die gewonnene Freiheit macht einfach nur happy. 
Und die Nachbarn halten mich für verrückt (im positiven Sinne),
denn wer verkauft und verzichtet schon freiwillig auf ein Auto
(im Umland lebend) und besitzt immer mehr Fahrräder.


----------



## Sesselpupser (8. Dezember 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Naja, ein bißchen vielleicht doch
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 670733
> ...



  
Sowas läuft mir nie über den Weg (in Rh 64 - 66!!)  
Ist da bei der Hinterrad-Unterflur-Bremse die Leitung von der Magura so rumgeschlungen - oder steckt da ein kleines Bügelschloß in der Strebe? Als Leitungsführung wäre das ja grausam..... 

Matze


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Dezember 2017)

Letztens war noch ein riesiges Langenberg in den Kleinanzeigen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann für unter 200,-.
Nach so etwas hatte ich eher gesucht, das Nöll war ein reiner Zufallsfund und ich hätte es auch nicht bekommen, wenn der Vorbesitzer es auch versendet hätte und statt dessen auf Abholung bestanden hat.
Ja, das da unten ist die Leitung für die Magura. Ich war da auch zuerst skeptisch, hat aber bis jetzt noch keine Probleme bereitet. Momentan sind die sowieso ab, beim Zusammenbau werde ich die mal hinter die Strebe legen.


----------



## ArSt (8. Dezember 2017)

Ah, das ist nicht mal Magura Firmtech, sondern Nöll-spezifisch!  Firmtech gab's wahrscheinlich damals noch gar nicht.


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, das die keine Sonderlösung sind, sondern eher sowas wie ein Vorläufer der Firmtech. Die Sockel der Firmtech gab es später für Rahnmenbauer auch einzeln zu kaufen.
So sieht das Ganze vorne aus


 
Die Bügel gibt es noch heute https://www.mtb-kult.de/de/bremsen/magura-klemmschelle-fur-u-bugel-silber-stuck-neu.html


----------



## ArSt (8. Dezember 2017)

Ach, dafür sind diese Bügel.
Die Firmtech sah aber auch wirklich anders aus:


----------



## Sesselpupser (9. Dezember 2017)

@Spezi66 
Danke für die Detail-Bilder  
Da hast Du ja ein echtes technisches Leckerli geangelt - das sind ja noch die ganz alten *H*ydro*S*tops (später kurz HSxx genannt) aus der Anfangsphase   Ich dachte hier schon an die Canti-Sockel-Version. Da hat der alte Nöll sich ja echt Mühe gegeben mit der Integration dieser Bremse.

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litevilli (9. Dezember 2017)

Langenberg war das richtige Stichwort!


----------



## goodie (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, mein Alltagsrad wurde mal wieder etwas umgebaut. Der dunklen Jahreszeit wegen endlich mit fester Lichtanlage. Basis ist ein Marin Pine Mountain von 1996. Seit ein paar Tagen ist es endlich fertig. OK noch die Zugverlegung etwas "verschönern". Die Nabe habe ich in Deutschland nicht bekommen, musste diese im Ausland bestellen. Dies hat das ganze etwas verzögert. Habe absichtlich Naben mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme verbaut. Dann könnte man diese auch mal woanders verbauen. Verbaut wurde folgendes:

Vorderrad:
Shutter Precision mit 6loch Discaufnahme in silber
Schnellspanner Novatec silber
DT Comp 1,8/2mm silber
DT Swiss 535 Felge schwarz, 32 Loch
Hinterrad:
Novatec SB 42 silber, industriegelagert
Schnellspanner Novatec silber
DT Comp 1,8/2mm silber
DT Swiss 535 Felge schwarz, 36 Loch
Scheinwerfer und Rücklicht:
Vorne: Busch und Müller IQ-X mit 100 Lux in silber
Hinten: Busch und Müller Toplight Mini

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. Dezember 2017)

gute tarnung


----------



## Deleted 289649 (11. Dezember 2017)

kette muß wieder drauf, war geflüchtet gewesen


----------



## Triturbo (14. Dezember 2017)

Anbei mein überarbeitetes Schlechtwetter- und Tourenrad für 2018. Hat mich 2016/17 oft zur Arbeit gefahren und hat die eine oder andere Langstrecke gesehen (Magdeburg - Leipzig über 200km). 










- GT Talera Cromo Rahmenset von 1995
- Racktime Light It mit B+M Toplight Small
- selbstgebaute Edelstahlträger für Drybags vorn
- 26" LRS mit 36 Speichen und Nady
- IRC Mibro Reifen für schlechtes Wetter und Gelände

Neu
- komplette Deore 2x10 Schaltung mit Bremsen
- Supernova Pure E3


----------



## Altmetal (14. Dezember 2017)

Geht doch nix über ein altes MTB als Alltags- und Tourengerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AverageJoe (15. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Geht doch nix über ein altes MTB als Alltags- und Tourengerät




...sehe ich auch so....mein Winter-Rad....


----------



## tryh (15. Dezember 2017)

Da Reihe ich mich ein...



rtw_170803 by try harder, auf Flickr


----------



## Rubik (17. Dezember 2017)

immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie umweltbewusst doch ihr / wir unterwegs sind.


----------



## Sesselpupser (17. Dezember 2017)

Da habe ich auch einen.....

Koga Miyata "Valley Runner" von 1990......






.....mittlerweile mit fester Nady-Beleuchtung.... Das Teil fährt sich top - da muss nichts Neues her


----------



## dasspice (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch eines.


----------



## goodie (17. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Geht doch nix über ein altes MTB als Alltags- und Tourengerät



Da hast du völlig recht !!! Siehe mein Alltagshobel.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gal...asten-city-bikes.65035/page-150#post-14955981

Desweiteren habe ich mir für die Stadt, wenn es trocken, hell und keine Tasche benötigt wird folgendes Rad aufgebaut. Mittlerweile wird die Kettenstrebe und das Oberrohr mit Neopren geschützt. Und ein Kryptonite Mini (incl. Kabel) ist dabei. Der Neopren Schutz für Oberrohr ist super. So kann das Rad bequem an einem Gegenstand gesichert werden, ohne das das Oberrohr leiden muss.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Altmetal (17. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schöne Teile.
Einen Schönwetter-Oldie habe ich auch, ab und zu muss er auch beim Tragen helfen:



Für die maximalversifften Wirtschaftswege hier in der Gegend muss mein rosa Wasserrohrgerät ran. Muss ich nochmal ein schlechtes Händifoto von machen


----------



## Altmetal (18. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Für die maximalversifften Wirtschaftswege hier in der Gegend muss mein rosa Wasserrohrgerät ran. Muss ich nochmal ein schlechtes Händifoto von machen


So, jetzt aber:


----------



## goodie (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, damit sieht dich jeder im Schnnee.
Mein altes Alltagsrad war auch ein Diamondback. Modell Ascent in Blau mit einer ursprünglich wilden Komponentenmischung. Shimano Deore LX, STX, Grip Shift, Sugino usw. Aber war ein tolles Rad. Wurde später dann auch Orange pulverbeschichtet. Und ein bisserl aufgewertet. Hab es dann leider vor 3,5 Jahren verkauft. Und bis zum Zusammenbau meines Marin sehr lange bereut.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Altmetal (18. Dezember 2017)

goodie schrieb:


> Hallo, damit sieht dich jeder im Schnnee


Als ich das Rad gekauft hatte, war mir die Farbe sowas von egal. Gedacht als Zweitrad, das bei der Freundin steht. Eigentlich war Kaufhausware geplant. Jetzt mein Lieblingsgerät.
Die Farbe konnte auch vor Diebstahl schützen. Kumpel (stammt aus Osteuropa) meinte trocken: "sieht schwul aus".  

Das Orange von dir gefällt mir sehr gut. Für ein Stadtrad zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal, ich find das Diamondback eigtl total in Ordnung. könnte mich mit bunter 80 er jacke
 gut drauf vorstellen


----------



## Altmetal (18. Dezember 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Altmetal, ich find das Diamondback eigtl total in Ordnung. könnte mich mit bunter 80 er jacke
> gut drauf vorstellen


Hehe, hat schon einen Grund, warum das Rad schon 23 Jahre bei mir ist.   Und bunt finde ich irgendwie gut. Die Welt ist grau genug.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2017)

Börbel ist das neue Schwarz


----------



## goodie (19. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Börbel ist das neue Schwarz



Also ich finde die Farbe total cool. Habe mir selber letztes Jahr im Januar ein Marin aufgebaut.Habe das Rad leider noch keine 23 Jahre.
Rad wird nur bei schönstem Wetter gefahren und "überwintert" derzeit in einer gut beheizten Wohnung eines Freundes.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-marin-gallerie.260086/page-93#post-13743776

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Hehe, hat schon einen Grund, warum das Rad schon 23 Jahre bei mir ist.   Und bunt finde ich irgendwie gut. Die Welt ist grau genug.


hab lang genug so eine ähnliche farbe gefahren, war ein staiger uptown


----------



## Altmetal (19. Dezember 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> hab lang genug so eine ähnliche farbe gefahren, war ein staiger uptown


Sehr schöne Farbe. Mein Sprößling fährt übrigens auch ein Staiger. ATB (Wasserrohrrahmen, Pletscherplatte(n), Ausfallenden ohne Schaltauge (optimiert für Nabenschaltung)) von 1994, bezüglich Bremsen und Beleuchtung aber auf aktuellem Stand. Rad ist doppelt so alt wie der Fahrer 
Übernahmezustand:



Aktueller Zustand:


----------



## Altmetal (19. Dezember 2017)

goodie schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Farbe total cool. Habe mir selber letztes Jahr im Januar ein Marin aufgebaut.Habe das Rad leider noch keine 23 Jahre.
> Rad wird nur bei schönstem Wetter gefahren und "überwintert" derzeit in einer gut beheizten Wohnung eines Freundes.
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-marin-gallerie.260086/page-93#post-13743776


Hey, das ist ja fast die gleiche Farbe


----------



## goodie (19. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja fast die gleiche Farbe



...und ich hab sie auch noch ausgesucht.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## dasspice (19. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt, bunte Fahrräder sind super.
Mein Kuwahara Pacer von 1990. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal aufpolieren.




Gruss Heino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbe.


hatte davor lange zeit eine art grünblaues mtb gefahren aber hab davon kein bild mehr


----------



## Butze_MTB (20. Dezember 2017)

Schlagt mich. Mein Giantrahmen bekam Farbe und Fake Design.
Gepäckträger und finale Montage stehen noch aus.


----------



## tryh (20. Dezember 2017)

Wieso der Bianchi Schriftzug? Weil das UR sonst zu leer aussah?
In dem Fall hätte ich das 'an' rausgeschnitten und 'n schranziges 't' mit Edding draufgeschmiert


----------



## Butze_MTB (20. Dezember 2017)

Keine schlechte Idee. Ist ja nur ein Aufkleber. 
Ich wollte halt das Thema Celeste komplett durchziehen.


----------



## Altmetal (21. Dezember 2017)

Das Bianchi-Design erhöht natürlich den Klaufaktor. 
Ich würde den Schriftzug ebenfalls entfernen und keine Markenbezeichnung anbringen. Entweder was witziges (z.B. "Alteisen") oder einen eigenen Namen (oder den der Partnerin - vor allem, wenn sie Bianca hieße ) als "Marke" anbringen.


----------



## Radsatz (21. Dezember 2017)

Bianchi verballhornen zb von Masi (  Kult RR Marke ) in Basi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (28. Dezember 2017)

2te Saison schon und immer noch zufrieden das ich es so umgebaut habe 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## absvrd (28. Dezember 2017)

Herrlich dieses weihnachtliche Wetter [emoji16]


----------



## c3pflo (28. Dezember 2017)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Herrlich dieses weihnachtliche Wetter [emoji16]



Lenker und vor allem Sattel zeigen bei dir aber in abenteuerliche Richtungen


----------



## absvrd (28. Dezember 2017)

Mein Penis und meine Handgelenke sagen lass es so. Meine Augen sagen schade dass es sich so gut anfühlt...


----------



## Radsatz (28. Dezember 2017)

mach in gerade u schneid die Spitze ab u der D... ist zufrieden


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich überlege aktuell mein Checker Pig Rahmenset mit der AMP Gabel zu verkaufen...
wollte jetzt keinen eigenen neuen Thread aufmachen, was könnte ich noch für den Rahmen samt Gabel inkl. originalem Lenker verlangen?

Möchte es gerne veräußern, weil ich schon lange nicht mehr dran gebaut habe, und gefahren bin ich das Teil auch selten bis garnicht.
Zum rumstehen ist es mir eigentlich auch zu schade.





link zum Thread.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/checker-pig-cpx-c05-umbau.788362/

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gal...asten-city-bikes.65035/page-110#post-13602154


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (29. Dezember 2017)

GERxBlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ich überlege aktuell mein Checker Pig Rahmenset mit der AMP Gabel zu verkaufen...
> wollte jetzt keinen eigenen neuen Thread aufmachen, was könnte ich noch für den Rahmen samt Gabel inkl. originalem Lenker verlangen?
> 
> Möchte es gerne veräußern, weil ich schon lange nicht mehr dran gebaut habe, und gefahren bin ich das Teil auch selten bis garnicht.
> ...



Moin,
Ich würde mal vorbehaltlich der Preisfindung Interesse bekunden.danke

Wie groß ist das bike oder du ?


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (29. Dezember 2017)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich würde mal vorbehaltlich der Preisfindung Interesse bekunden.danke
> 
> Wie groß ist das bike oder du ?



dürfte 56cm sein.

ich bin 182cm groß.


----------



## nightwolf (29. Dezember 2017)

Meine Langlimousine bei tief stehender Nachmittagssonne


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie schräg gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (30. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Meine Langlimousine bei tief stehender Nachmittagssonne


als leihe frag ich,
welchen sinn hat das? ich finds super, aber mir ersch(l)ießt sich nichts.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (30. Dezember 2017)

langer Radstand [emoji23][emoji12]

gibts mal bessere/nähere Bilder ?!


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> als leihe frag ich,
> welchen sinn hat das? ich finds super, aber mir ersch(l)ießt sich nichts.


Lastenrad


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Dezember 2017)

also einfach nur, um die auflagefläche zu vergrößern?


----------



## Altmetal (30. Dezember 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> leihe


Laie


***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> langer Radstand
> 
> gibts mal bessere/nähere Bilder ?!


Einen ganzen Thread gibts dazu:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...-lastenradumbau-radstandverlaengerung.832905/


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Laie


Fahrradverlai?


----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt z. B. grosse seitliche Taschen dafuer (alles zu sehen auf www.xtracycle.com ). Ich ueberlege mir, ob ich einfach irgendwelche billigen Taschen dafuer anpasse - zwecks Wochenendeinkauf.
Unser Auto hat noch bis 01/2019 TUEV, was danach wird ist unklar. Es waere dann 21 1/2 Jahre alt, und eigentlich fahren wir viel zu wenig um einen Ersatz zu rechtfertigen. _Man kann es natuerlich noch mal versuchen durch den TUEV zu bringen ... _

Meine vierjaehrige Nichte hat sofort erkannt, dass die lange Bank ideal ist um es sich darauf bequem zu machen, waehrend sie sich zur Kita bringen laesst  

Ja bei mir ist das auch ein bissl eine Spielerei. Ich probiere an dem Rad einiges aus. Plus-Reifengroesse, 1x Antrieb, ...

Mehr im speziellen Thread, der Link wurde ja bereits genannt. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...-lastenradumbau-radstandverlaengerung.832905/


***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> (...) gibts mal bessere/nähere Bilder ?!


Ich habe vor, noch ein paar zu machen und ins Album zu stellen - jetzt war grad das Wetter meistens totaler Mist (bis auf den einen Nachmittag), aber wenn Du irgendein bestimmtes Detail sehen willst und es im Album nicht findest, dann meld Dich halt einfach


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Januar 2018)

ein bisschen viel Grant Petersen gelesen:


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2018)

Die Stelle mit dem Lenker so hoch wie es geht wohl mehrmals ;-)
Korb vorne ist super praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (4. Januar 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ein bisschen viel Grant Petersen gelesen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 681971


Da ist ja erstmal nichts falsch dran...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die Stelle mit dem Lenker so hoch wie es geht wohl mehrmals ;-)
> Korb vorne ist super praktisch.


da spielt die Perspektive vom Foto ein bisschen mit rein, ist nicht soo drastisch, aber schon ordentlich hoch.
Korb vorne bekommen jetzt alle Räder verpasst (der Klunker evtl nicht)


----------



## KonsiKleine (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der MTBler (höchstens Schotterpisten auf Reise), da passt es eigentlich ganz gut, wenn mein erster Beitrag hier in der Galerie für "Sonstiges" ist. Angemeldet habe ich mich hier vor allem wegen des Rahmenbauforums, aber so weit bin ich noch nicht. 

Dafür habe ich seit Weihnachten ein Bullitt. Mit Bullhornlenker, Alfine Di2, Riemen und zumindest moderatem Leichtbau. Es fährt sich traumhaft und ich kann es problemlos alleine Treppen hoch/runtertragen (erstmal wird es neben meinem Bett stehen). 

Leider habe ich das Rad beim Transport in die Schweiz erstmal durch eigene Blödheit lahmgelegt. Sattel samt Stütze ausgebaut (passte sonst nicht in den Mietwagen), beim Wiedereinbau dann die Sattelstützenklemme etwas zu fest angezogen und das Gewinde verabschiedete sich mit einem beeindruckend lautem Knall. Hier haben alle Radhändler noch bis wenigstens Montag Winterpause, deswegen habe ich neue Klemme und Drehmomentschlüssel in Deutschland bestellt, die sollten eigentlich morgen hier sein ... sobald die Teile da sind und es nicht mehr schneit, probiere ich mal den Col de la Croisette damit hochzukommen.

Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz

Konstantin


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2018)

Ziemlich geil.


----------



## GT-Fixer (4. Januar 2018)

Fetzt...vor allem toll fotografiert.
Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## GT-Fixer (4. Januar 2018)

Bei mir gab es ja im November auch Nachwuchs 
Mein fast 8 Jahre und gute 7000km mir treu gedientes LTD Team wurde abgelöst. Wieder kein Jahr ohne neues Rad geschafft 
Ich habe damit nur mit Tabus gebrochen, wollte nie Plaste, nie 29" und gefahren bin ich es vorher auch nie. Jetzt hat es gute 200km weg und ich liebe es, endlich wieder Bock auf Mountainbiken, es geht einfach wie die Sau 
Und ja es ist kein Reise und Trekkingbike, aber der Vollständigkeit halber und wer weiß ob es nicht doch mal für ne Reise taugt  musste es hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (4. Januar 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> (...)  ein Bullitt. Mit Bullhornlenker, (...)


Das kann irgendwie keiner auseinanderhalten 
Das ist kein Bullhorn (das ist ein MTB-Lenker mit Hoernchen in einem, es passen MTB-Hebel), sondern ein Zeitfahrlenker (da passen Rennradteile).

Aber sehr interessant, ein Zeitfahr-Lastenrad


----------



## KonsiKleine (4. Januar 2018)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Fetzt...vor allem toll fotografiert.
> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



Photographie ist mein Zweitjob  Wenn dich die Exifs interessieren, ich habe die Bilder auch in meine Galerie gestellt.

Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, die Teile inkl. der Ladefläche addieren sich zu ca. 21kg.


----------



## KonsiKleine (4. Januar 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das kann irgendwie keiner auseinanderhalten
> Das ist kein Bullhorn (das ist ein MTB-Lenker mit Hoernchen in einem, es passen MTB-Hebel), sondern ein Zeitfahrlenker (da passen Rennradteile).
> 
> Aber sehr interessant, ein Zeitfahr-Lastenrad



Ich bin mir bei der Lenker-Definition nicht ganz sicher, aber in jedem Fall hast du Recht das der Lenker bei Profile Design nicht als Bullhorn, sondern als base bar bezeichnet wird. An allen anderen Rädern fahre ich Rennlenker, so einer hängt mir zu tief nach unten über der Ladefläche, aber mit was geradem konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. So komme ich zu einem Lastenrad mit Dura-Ace-Stis


----------



## solipsist666 (4. Januar 2018)

In chronologischer Reihenfolge Mal die Räder, die ich zwischenzeitlich nach dem Umzug von der Großstadt auf's Land genutzt habe. Das Schauff Companero Classico hätte ich nicht verkaufen dürfen. Genauso würde ich nie wieder manuell entlacken (das verchromte Schuster Rennrad - Krampf pur). Ich denke, dass ich jetzt endlich angekommen bin mit dem Giant Toughroad. Aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## GT-Fixer (4. Januar 2018)

Wie da ist nur noch 1 Rad von übrig


----------



## nightwolf (4. Januar 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Ich bin mir bei der Lenker-Definition nicht ganz sicher, aber in jedem Fall hast du Recht das der Lenker bei Profile Design nicht als Bullhorn, sondern als base bar bezeichnet wird. (...)


Wikipedalia darf man _hoechstens_ halb ernst nehmen 
Auch die werfen die Begriffe munter durcheinander. 

Jetzt mal rein von der Logik her ergibt es auch keinen Sinn, fuer einen Lenker fuer Rennradkram den selben Ausdruck zu verwenden wie fuer einen Lenker fuer MTB-Kram, nur weil sie aehnlich aussehen _(bei technisch 100% Inkompatibilitaet  )_. Es gibt zweierlei Ausdruecke, wieso haelt man die nicht auseinander?

Bei Profile machen sie es richtig, da dieser Lenker bei Zeitfahrraedern als 'Untergestell' fuer Triathlon Aufsaetze verwendet wird.

Aber wir schweifen ab.
Das ist mit E-Bike und Pedelec ja genau dasselbe. Die meisten sogenannten 'E-Bikes' sind ueberhaupt keine E-Bikes, sondern Pedelecs (weil man ja auch selber treten muss und nur unterstuetzt wird).
Und wer begreift schon den Unterschied zwischen Zahnkranz und Kassette?  

Endlose Geschichte


----------



## solipsist666 (4. Januar 2018)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Wie da ist nur noch 1 Rad von übrig


Jepp, begrenzter Platz leider. Neben dem Giant gehört nur noch ein schwarz-nasslackiertes Focus Black Forrest zur Flotte. Hatte noch einiges mehr an Bikes.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Januar 2018)

Finde den Giant Rahmen echt stylisch.. gefällt mir gut


----------



## solipsist666 (5. Januar 2018)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Finde den Giant Rahmen echt stylisch.. gefällt mir gut


Ja, obwohl ich ein Bisschen mit Foliatec an ihm rumgemacht habe☺️


----------



## HiddenTrack (13. Januar 2018)

Der City und Lastenfuhrpark:
Christiania Transport- und Familienkutsche



 

 

Wenn's schneller durch die Stadt gehen muss (und gerade trocken ist), dann damit: Rocky Mountain Equipe


 

Dem Teil für Siffwetter wurde irgendwie noch kein Foto gewidmet. Kommt bald mal (altes Specialized Rockhopper).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (20. Januar 2018)

Aus altes schrottradl mit 50.000 km druff ohne Service nen Radl aus resten für meine Freundin gebaut [emoji854]


----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2018)

Steht doch gut da.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Januar 2018)

Danke. Hat rund 3-4 Stunden gedauert alles zu zerlegen, reinigen und neu zu montieren. Alles neu bzw ausm Fundus bis auf Rahmen und Gabel


----------



## Deleted 289649 (21. Januar 2018)

das schwarz hinten hätt ich ja schon fast gelassen. wäre dezenter.. sattelstütze heißt das .. schätz ich


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Januar 2018)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> das schwarz hinten hätt ich ja schon fast gelassen. wäre dezenter.. sattelstütze heißt das .. schätz ich


Joar aber die originale war schon fleißig am gammeln. Da passt Stütze und lenker auch gut zusammen


----------



## Butze_MTB (21. Januar 2018)

Ich finde es gut so. 
Was bei atb so alles in der Tonne liegt[emoji57]


----------



## GT-Fixer (21. Januar 2018)

Sehr schick, bis auf den schrecklichen Retrobatteriescheinwerfer. Der geht garnicht


----------



## hw_doc (21. Januar 2018)

GT-Fixer schrieb:


> Sehr schick, bis auf den schrecklichen Retrobatteriescheinwerfer. Der geht garnicht



Find ich schon gut, sonst hält man es noch für ein Rad von der Stange. Da würde ich eher die Plastikpedalen monieren...


----------



## Tinkerer (21. Januar 2018)

Ist der Scheinwerfer von XLC? Hab so ein Teil am "Spaßrad" verbaut und muß nach jeder Tour die Batterien rausnehmen. Da geht irgendwo ein Krichstrom durch, der die Batterien sonst innerhalb von ein bis zwei Wochen komplett leer zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorebo (22. Januar 2018)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblechen ist mein AWOL jetzt noch etwas pendlertauglicher geworden. Reifen werden auch noch gewechselt.





JensVER schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang für den Weg zur Arbeit und kleinere Touren. Der Aufbau sollte eigentlich die faule Ausrede mit "....heut kann ich nich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, bekomm ich ja nen Nassen A..ch .." aus meinem Kopf vertreiben. Machte aber ziemlichen Spaß beim Zusammenstellen- und Basteln und im Moment bin ich mit dem Ding lieber als mit dem Bike fürs Grobe (das mit ohne Schutzblechen) unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 460535
> ...



Schon ältere Beiträge, aber kann jemand sagen welche Schutzbleche hier verbaut sind?


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Januar 2018)

So Männers die Pedale sind gut gelagert und leicht sowie griffig das ist schon gut so. Zu dem Scheinwerfer Stimme ich zu des irgend nen Teil bei uns aus dem laden. Muss da noch was taugliches finden. Gibt so nen ganz schickes von b&m


----------



## hellmono (22. Januar 2018)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Schon ältere Beiträge, aber kann jemand sagen welche Schutzbleche hier verbaut sind?



Originale Specialized AWOL Schutzbleche. Leider nicht ganz leicht im Nachhinein zu bekommen. Hatte Glück hier im Thread.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (22. Januar 2018)

unsägliches Lenkverhalten mit Lowrider vorne, bin da echt kein Fan, weil man an der Stelle lenkt.. und Speed schluckt es auch wegen der Aerodynamik


----------



## Lorebo (23. Januar 2018)

hellmono schrieb:


> Originale Specialized AWOL Schutzbleche. Leider nicht ganz leicht im Nachhinein zu bekommen. Hatte Glück hier im Thread.



danke dir, kannst du noch etwas zum Gewicht sagen? Schutzfähigkeit sieht ja schonmal gut aus...

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach leichten, schicken Schutzblechen, von Bluemels habe ich allerdings die Nase voll....


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2018)

Lorebo schrieb:


> von Bluemels habe ich allerdings die Nase voll....


warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Januar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> warum?


Vermutung: Der ASR-Kram loest von selbst aus, ohne Not. Ich tret die Dinger direkt in die Tonne bzw. schenk sie der Selbsthilfewerkstatt, notfalls kauf ich mir feste Streben extra, wenn ich keine von einem alten Schutzblech passend uebrig habe.


----------



## schraubenkopf (24. Januar 2018)

Bei mir hat sich bisher nie eine Strebe gelöst. Nichtmal wenn ein Stock zwischen Reifen und Blech kommt und an der Strebe hängen bleibt, sodass ich binnen gefühlten 10m von 30 auf 0 abbremse.

Andere Vermutung: Die Streben sind bei denen leider immer blank. Warum können die keine Alustreben verwenden oder den Edelstahl brünieren?


----------



## GehenDuMusst (24. Januar 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Aus altes schrottradl mit 50.000 km druff ohne Service nen Radl aus resten für meine Freundin gebaut [emoji854]


Das ist doch am Kongresszentrum oder ?


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> (...) Andere Vermutung: (...)


Ja da kann man jetzt gut im Trueben fischen / die Glaskugel polieren


----------



## Tinkerer (26. Januar 2018)

Kleines Update vom Stadtrad:






Langsam wird es. Jetzt muß ich noch die neue Kette kürzen. Heute wurden erstmal Innenlager und Kurbel erneuert. Für die alte Kurbel hab ich keine Ersatzblätter mit 5 Löchern bekommen und als die dann runter war, kam ein ausgeschlagenes Lager zum Vorschein. Optisch mag ich das Rad total, auch wenn das Bild gerade irgendwie eine merkwürdige Perspektive hat.  Nur das Stromkabel nach hinten gefällt mir immer noch nicht so wirklich. Und die Reflektoren im Hinterrad lassen sich wohl nur mit grober Gewalt entfernen. Da hätte ich lieber Speichenclips.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2018)

Das arme gt...


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Januar 2018)

GehenDuMusst schrieb:


> Das ist doch am Kongresszentrum oder ?


Jup


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das arme gt...


Korb & Sattel tauschen würde schon was bringen.


----------



## hellmono (27. Januar 2018)

Mir fehlen da eindeutig Taschen am Rad. Viele Taschen!


----------



## HiddenTrack (27. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Korb & Sattel tauschen würde schon was bringen.


Ne, den Rahmen gegen 'nen Cruiserrahmen tauschen und die Sache wird stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2018)

HiddenTrack schrieb:


> Ne, den Rahmen gegen 'nen Cruiserrahmen tauschen und die Sache wird stimmig.


Sortenrein muß imho nicht sein.


----------



## Tinkerer (27. Januar 2018)

Ich hab halt ein Alltagsrad gebraucht, das ich u.a. (halbwegs) bedenkenlos vor'm Laden anschließen kann und deshalb waren die Ausgaben dafür limitiert. (Und natürlich trotzdem überschritten. ) Eigentlich war ein ganz anderer Rahmen vorgesehen, aber der war einfach fubar. Das GT hat sich "so ergeben". Gesucht hatte ich einen Stahlrahmen aus den 90ern in 26'' und mit den nötigen Ösen für den Treking/City Einsatz. Und da mein zweites GT einfach nur unglaublich bequem und zudem extrem agil (großer Pluspunkt im Asphaltdschungel) ist, war die Wahl letztlich nur konsequent, obwohl ich eigentlich nach Giant Rädern gesucht hatte.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Januar 2018)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Kleines Update vom Stadtrad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finds schrecklich gut. es würde sich nie verkaufen, aber es funktioniert wohl für dich...
ich musste gleich an das folgende denken:


----------



## HiddenTrack (28. Januar 2018)

Ah, der neue "Persephone"? Das Auto von Homer für Homer.
Gruß an die Steinmetze.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. Januar 2018)

Landschlampe:


----------



## doctor worm (28. Januar 2018)

sehr cooler Transporter!


----------



## Tinkerer (28. Januar 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Landschlampe:
> Anhang anzeigen 690433



Okay, ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der Fahrer das Bike reinigt, aber wer badet nach der Tour das Kind?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. Januar 2018)

Schlamm bildet bei beiden so eine praktische Schutzschicht vor Blessuren und UV-Strahlung


----------



## hellmono (28. Januar 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Landschlampe:



Ein Teil dieses Bildes würde viele Mütter in Erzieherinnen verunsichern. 

So muss das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (31. Januar 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Landschlampe:
> Anhang anzeigen 690433


Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## µ_d (31. Januar 2018)

Surly Ogre?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Januar 2018)

Ja, Ogre in Grösse M.


----------



## randinneur (31. Januar 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Ja, Ogre in Grösse M.



Sieht so nach ECR aus? Der Ogre hat doch Cantisockel.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Januar 2018)

die hab ich abgeschraubt, ist nicht so gut zu erkennen, ich brauch mal eine Kamera, die den Namen verdient.
Laufräder sind 27,5 x 3".


----------



## µ_d (31. Januar 2018)

randinneur schrieb:


> Sieht so nach ECR aus? Der Ogre hat doch Cantisockel.


zu. Spät. s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (31. Januar 2018)

Spannendes Rad, inwieweit unterscheidet sich das denn von Karate Monkey? Das habe ich seit längerem auf dem Zettel...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Januar 2018)

Die waren bis 2016 noch fast gleich (gleiche Geometrie, Ogre mehr Befestigungsmöglichkeiten, Cantisockel und angeblich (?) dickerer Rohrsatz), jetzt hat Surly das ausdifferenziert; Ogre ist auf starre Gabel ausgelegt, längere Kettenstreben, steilerer Lenkwinkel. Karate Monkey ist "Trail"-lastiger geworden; längeres Oberrohr, flacherer Lenkwinkel, kürzere Kettenstreben etc.


----------



## null-2wo (31. Januar 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Aus altes schrottradl mit 50.000 km druff ohne Service nen Radl aus resten für meine Freundin gebaut


ist das n sl road mit innenverlegung?


----------



## Radsatz (9. Februar 2018)




----------



## goodie (10. Februar 2018)

Langsam sieht dein Rad richtig harmonisch aus. Mit den roten Schutzblechen, dem neu bezogenen Turbomatic Sattel. Was ich noch ändern würde, ist der Gepäckträger und die Schalthebel. Beides sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Fremdkörper. Das du den Gepäckträger selber gemacht hast, finde ich echt klasse. Nur optisch würde ich was anderes vorziehen. Er sieht irgendwie etwas zu klein aus. Tubus wäre optisch auch die falsche Wahl. Sowas wie die Jungs von Rakete verwenden wäre meiner Meinung nach besser. Gibt es auch mit zusätzlicher Strebe für Packtaschen und ist aus Edelstahl und gar nicht so teuer.

http://raketerad.de/portfolio/anjas-rakete-mixte-in-candyorange-mit-edelstahl-gepaecktraeger/

Bei den Schalthebel würde ich entweder auf Daumenschalthebel setzten, oder die an den Vorbau wandern lassen. Ich denke Daumenschalthebel hasst du wegen des Umgreifens des Lenkers nicht genommen. Folgende Möglichkeiten gäbe es für die Vorbaumontage.

Das erste ist nur ein Beispiel und total überteuert und auch nicht mehr lieferbar.

https://shop.studiobrisant.com/teil...u-montage-22-2-mm-clamp-on-stem-shifters.html

Hier eigentlich das gleiche nur für die Rahmenmontage, also wahrscheinlich zu gross. Vielleicht mit einem Shim passend.

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/via-unterrohr-rahmenschalthebel-befestigung

Hier meiner Meinung nach die einfachste Möglichkeit. Komplettes Set 6-fach Shimano Schalthebel für Vorbau Montage kaufen, Schalthebel durch deine ersetzen.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Fri...390120?hash=item3f93ba2728:g:WEsAAOSwYTVZpb79

Gruß Thomas

P.S. verkaufst du die Turbomatic Sättel eigentlich?


----------



## damianfromhell (10. Februar 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ist das n sl road mit innenverlegung?


Jup


----------



## Radsatz (10. Februar 2018)

goodie schrieb:


> Langsam sieht dein Rad richtig harmonisch aus. Mit den roten Schutzblechen, dem neu bezogenen Turbomatic Sattel. Was ich noch ändern würde, ist der Gepäckträger und die Schalthebel. Beides sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Fremdkörper. Das du den Gepäckträger selber gemacht hast, finde ich echt klasse. Nur optisch würde ich was anderes vorziehen. Er sieht irgendwie etwas zu klein aus. Tubus wäre optisch auch die falsche Wahl. Sowas wie die Jungs von Rakete verwenden wäre meiner Meinung nach besser. Gibt es auch mit zusätzlicher Strebe für Packtaschen und ist aus Edelstahl und gar nicht so teuer.
> 
> http://raketerad.de/portfolio/anjas-rakete-mixte-in-candyorange-mit-edelstahl-gepaecktraeger/
> 
> ...





Beim Aufbau gings nicht um harmonie,sondern um Personen bezogene Tourentauglichkeit mit ausschluss von defekten. Kosten niedrig zu halten standen auch auf der Agenda


----------



## Lorebo (14. Februar 2018)

Lorebo schrieb:


> danke dir, kannst du noch etwas zum Gewicht sagen? Schutzfähigkeit sieht ja schonmal gut aus...
> 
> Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach leichten, schicken Schutzblechen, von Bluemels habe ich allerdings die Nase voll....





k_star schrieb:


> warum?



Sehr viele Räder die mir untergekommen sind hatten verzogene Schutzbleche, sieht nicht so schön aus, ebenso die einfachen Stahlstreben.
Wenn etwas an die Schutzbleche kommt, fangen sie gefühlt auch ultra schnell zu schleifen an.


----------



## roundround (15. Februar 2018)

Den Gepäckträger finde ich gut aber das Licht ist an der Position sinnlos. Du kannst den Reflektor am Schutzblech durch ein Rücklicht ersetzen.
Secula permananet passt problemlos.


----------



## Saprobie (18. Februar 2018)

Hier mal mein neues Schönwetterstadtrad bzw. Langeweilebastelprojekt. Komplett aus der Restekiste aufgebaut. 





Hat schon irgendwie etwas, auch wenn das Bild von der falschen Seite ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Februar 2018)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwie etwas


Hoffentlich keine Grippe..


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (23. Februar 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Pro's hier. Würde gerne nen urbanen Lastenesel für den Arbeitsweg aufbauen. Da ich wenig Nahrung aber nen 15,6" mitschleppen muss würde ich gerne gegen den Verwendungszweck als hintere Tasche sie in Vanilla Art an der Gabel befestigen. Halterung für die Gabel würde ich selber bauen. Was für Gewicht kann man einseitig noch gut händeln. Wegstrecke sind nur ca. 3km. 


https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/va...MIwNaK1eG82QIV7hXTCh2-rgtaEAQYASABEgIE1vD_BwE


----------



## TinoKlaus (23. Februar 2018)

Bei 3km würde ich einfach nen Rucksack nehmen. Vorne ein einseitiges Gewicht, fährt sich für mich sehr bescheiden.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (23. Februar 2018)

Möchte ich ja nicht, das Auge ist ja schließlich mit [emoji6]


----------



## hellmono (23. Februar 2018)

3km würde ich laufen. 
Bei den 15min schwitzt man ja nichtmal.

Die paar (2-3?) kg einseitig sind grundsätzlich kein Problem. Auch 10kg nicht. Aber mit zunehmendem Gewicht verringert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit freihändig fahren zu können.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (23. Februar 2018)

Um der Firma nicht öfter als nötig erklären zu müssen warum ich schon wieder einen neuen Laptop brauche würde ich darauf dann ausnahmsweise mal verzichten.


----------



## TinoKlaus (23. Februar 2018)

Ich stell mir grad vor, wie Torbinio freihändig, den Kaffee-zum-mitnehmen in der Hand, zwischen den Stromkästen und Fußwegpollern hindurch manövriert, um dann kurz vor einem unaufmerksamen abbiegenden LKW zum stehen zu kommen. Den Kaffee dann leider verschüttet, in die öffnen Frontgepäckträgertasche.

Kleiner Spaß.


Wenn die schwarze Gabel vom obigen Bild ans Rad kommt, dann weiß ich nicht genau was die Optik mehr zerstört ... der Rucksack oder die Gabel 
Diese einseitige Lösung vorne will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen. Die Befestigung muss vernünftig gegen verdrehen auf der Gabelscheide gesichert werden. Stopper gegen das verrutschen der Tasche wären auch nicht schlecht.


Wie wäre es mit einem Schutzblech-Gepäckträger: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1805590

Oder andere minimalistische Modelle: https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/stylischer-gepäckträger-für-seitentasche-gesucht.129809/

Vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit waren die Pizza-Racks bzw. übergroße Porteur-Träger ganz hip. Wurde auch an jedes Rad geschraubt. Egal obs der Style-Polizei gefallen hat.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (23. Februar 2018)

Die Gabel habe ich gewählt weil sie an dem Rahmen den ich habe (mit Federgabelgeo) die Federgabel ersetzt. Der Link ist super, habe da gerade mal etwas rumgewuselt.

Habe mir Wanderer GS 











und Standwell SW-CA477






in die engere Wahl gezogen. Will es eher minimalistischer haben. Urbix Berlin existiert leider nicht mehr.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

Das Gewicht von deinem Laptop vorne einseitig sollte kein Problem sein. Da ist auch noch Luft für ein anständiges Schloß und ne Stulle.

Nm doch einen dezenten lowrider Bügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ***Torbinio*** (24. Februar 2018)

zum Glück haben wir nen vernünftigen Fahrradabstellplatz, also kleines Schloß und anständige Stulle [emoji23]


----------



## c3pflo (24. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre auch einmal die Woche vorne einseitig beladen zum kicken, volle 12,5L Tasche, aber recht leicht beladen mit Schuhen, Kleidung, Handtuch, etc.. Kein Problem vom Handling her, finde ich


----------



## Butze_MTB (24. Februar 2018)

Vom Fahren her ist das völlig Latte. Einfach machen. 
Die Gabel fährt meine Frau auch. Gibt es die noch irgendwo?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. Februar 2018)

Ubrigens, eine Gabel mit ca 430 mm Einbauhöhe mit einer zu ersetzen mit ca 450-460 mm bedeutet das die Fahrt unruhiger wird.
Ich fahre ein Fitness Beik mit Einbauhöhe 415 mm.
heute kleine runde
sitzkissenbezug getestet hauptsache warm


----------



## ArSt (24. Februar 2018)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> Gibt es die noch irgendwo?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/3min19sec/Trekking-Disc-only-Starrgabel-p46940/


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (24. Februar 2018)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> Vom Fahren her ist das völlig Latte. Einfach machen.
> Die Gabel fährt meine Frau auch. Gibt es die noch irgendwo?



hatte meine erste damals bei Bikebude24 bestellt. Dann gab es die nicht mehr. Hab die angeschrieben und jetzt hat er wieder welche besorgt. Hatte mich auch direkt angeschrieben das er sie jetzt hat. 99€

https://www.bikebude24.de/Gabeln/Tr...only-Einbauhoehe-470mm-Schwarz-matt-2599.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ***Torbinio*** (24. Februar 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/3min19sec/Trekking-Disc-only-Starrgabel-p46940/



ist eine ähnliche, aber nicht meine


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2018)

mal nen bischen was robustes:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=50_44_750&products_id=16748


----------



## track94 (3. März 2018)

Mein Neuzugang für das tägliche fahren ....nach langer Zeit eingetroffen 
Recycle Bronte mech. Scheiben, Schaltung  3 x 9, Aludeck


----------



## µ_d (3. März 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> Mein Neuzugang für das tägliche fahren ....nach langer Zeit eingetroffen
> Recycle Bronte mech. Scheiben, Schaltung  3 x 9, Aludeck Anhang anzeigen 703585


Wie waren die Schweißnähte und die Verarbeitungsqualität bei dir so? 2 Freunde haben im November ihre Rahmen bekommen und da waren die Schweißnähte teilweise wirklich schlimm, der Lack bei der Ankunft zum Teil beschädigt, eins der Ausfallenden leicht verbogen, die Satteltützendurchmesser nicht wie vereinbart, Tretlagergewinde nicht BSA wie vereinbart, ins Gewinde vom Tretlager reingeschweißt und nicht nachgeschnitten...

EDIT: Bei dem Preis kann man natürlich keine Perfektion erwarten, aber ein wenig schade war es halt schon...


----------



## track94 (3. März 2018)

Mein erstes kam auch im November von den Schweißnähten war ich da auch sehr enttäuscht aber durch den DIY Faden war ich darauf vorbereitet.
Lackierung war gut leider aber ein Totalverlust durch den Transport.
Rahmen total verbogen .

Die Jungs haben mir ein neues gebaut und man muss sagen die Schweißnähte werden besser .

Man kann halt kein Asien Großserien Produkt erwarten .
Das was man bekommt spiegelt sich im Preis wieder ...und die Jungs leben für ihr Produkt 

Tretlager waren beide nachgeschnitten man sieht das sie lernen .
Transportverpackung war beim zweiten auch besser .


----------



## µ_d (3. März 2018)

Ja, ist halt im Ersten Augenblick ein bisschen ärgerlich. Mittlerweile freuen sie sich auch beide über ihre Räder...


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (3. März 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> Wie waren die Schweißnähte und die Verarbeitungsqualität bei dir so? 2 Freunde haben im November ihre Rahmen bekommen und da waren die Schweißnähte teilweise wirklich schlimm, der Lack bei der Ankunft zum Teil beschädigt, eins der Ausfallenden leicht verbogen, die Satteltützendurchmesser nicht wie vereinbart, Tretlagergewinde nicht BSA wie vereinbart, ins Gewinde vom Tretlager reingeschweißt und nicht nachgeschnitten...
> 
> EDIT: Bei dem Preis kann man natürlich keine Perfektion erwarten, aber ein wenig schade war es halt schon...



was rufen die für so nen Rahmen auf ? Denke der Aufbau war in Eigenregie ?!


----------



## track94 (3. März 2018)

Rahmen in Wunschlackierung 900€ plus Versand 90€ plus Umbauten

LG


----------



## doctor worm (4. März 2018)

Licht muss noch, sonst eigentlich fertig...



Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

Ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (4. März 2018)

Ziemlich geil. Würde ich auch so fahren


----------



## Bonpensiero (4. März 2018)

Die gepflegte Art morgens Brötchen zu kaufen.
Sehr angenehm!


----------



## µ_d (4. März 2018)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Licht muss noch, sonst eigentlich fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das eigentlich alles deine (gefühlt postest du mehrere Bikes die Woche), oder machst du classik Umbauten in Auftragsarbeit? Sehr schick auf jeden Fall.


----------



## doctor worm (4. März 2018)

Schön das es gefällt!

Das sind alles meine, wir hatten nur so schönes Wetter hier die Tage und ich hab mich motivieren können ein paar Fotos zu machen.
Und irgendwie hatte ich einige Baustellen für die ich vorher keine Zeit hatte und die jetzt fertig wurden. Das wird auch wieder ruhiger mit dem posten von Rädern.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. März 2018)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch einmal die Woche vorne einseitig beladen zum kicken, volle 12,5L Tasche, aber recht leicht beladen mit Schuhen, Kleidung, Handtuch, etc.. Kein Problem vom Handling her, finde ich


Auf kurzen Strecken von 3.5 km-max 5 km geht es zeitweilig aber dennoch rein Physikalisch ein No-Go sofern es weitere Strecken sein sollten.


----------



## meinhardon (10. März 2018)

Ich habe meine Bilder aus China wieder gefunden und über das hier gestolpert. 2006


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. März 2018)

Bin gerade über dieses Bild gestolpert


----------



## mubi (10. März 2018)

nicht lustig


----------



## null-2wo (10. März 2018)

und des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (22. März 2018)

Sehr cooles Bullit von @KonsiKleine 








echt ein Traum  , ein paar mehr Bilder und Infos hier


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. März 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bullit von @KonsiKleine
> echt ein Traum  , ein paar mehr Bilder und Infos hier



Oder auch hier: Bike der Woche


----------



## hellmono (22. März 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Oder auch hier: Bike der Woche



Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad.
Aber, was mir (mal wieder) nicht in den Kopf will: Bei der Liebe zum Detail und so viel Kompromisslosigkeit - warum der verdammte China-Klon der Spurcycle Bell? Das geht in meinen Augen echt gar nicht.


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. März 2018)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad.
> Aber, was mir (mal wieder) nicht in den Kopf will: Bei der Liebe zum Detail und so viel Kompromisslosigkeit - warum der verdammte China-Klon der Spurcycle Bell? Das geht in meinen Augen echt gar nicht.



Was gerade in der Farbe noch verfügbar war (auch wenn es lange geplant wurde, wurde es vor Weihnachten, und ich war nur 5 Tage in Deutschland) dann doch knapp zeitlich.


----------



## schraubenkopf (23. März 2018)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad.
> Aber, was mir (mal wieder) nicht in den Kopf will: Bei der Liebe zum Detail und so viel Kompromisslosigkeit - warum der verdammte China-Klon der Spurcycle Bell? Das geht in meinen Augen echt gar nicht.


Ich fahre auch den Klon. Bei allem Respekt für den Entwickler, aber 50€ sind einfach nicht fair für das bisschen Material. Vor allem wenn man einen ganzen Fuhrpark damit ausstattet, weil diese Klingel endlich Optik und Lautheit in sich vereint und somit alles bisherige ersetzt wird.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. März 2018)

Servus. Habt ihr Vorschläge (oder im Keller) für ein günstiges Rahmenset was sportlich ist und dropbar geeignet sowie cantisockel hat? Wenn im Keller sollte es so für 1.88 passen [emoji28]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (23. März 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch den Klon. Bei allem Respekt für den Entwickler, aber 50€ sind einfach nicht fair für das bisschen Material. Vor allem wenn man einen ganzen Fuhrpark damit ausstattet, weil diese Klingel endlich Optik und Lautheit in sich vereint und somit alles bisherige ersetzt wird.



Naja, sehe ich etwas anders. Da macht sich jemand Gedanken, entwickelt ein tolles Produkt. Und dann kommt jemand und kopiert es einfach in etwas schlechter.
Wenn es einfach nur um irgendeine Klingel am Rad für billig geht, okay. Aber an diesem Rad ist alles so durchdacht, da passt das für mich irgendwie nicht.

PS: Ich hab das Klonteil zum Testen auch mal bestellt. Allerdings ist es echt leiser und klingt nicht so schön wie das Original.


----------



## schraubenkopf (23. März 2018)

hellmono schrieb:


> Naja, sehe ich etwas anders. Da macht sich jemand Gedanken, entwickelt ein tolles Produkt. Und dann kommt jemand und kopiert es einfach in etwas schlechter.


Bin soweit bei dir. Wäre die Klingel für 20€ zu haben, und damit kann der Hersteller immer noch Material, Herstellung, Entwicklung, Vertrieb und Support bezahlen, müsste nicht jeder den Klon kaufen. 50€ sind für ein bisschen Metall einfach nicht in Ordnung.
Bei Knog ist es ja ähnlich gewesen. Was hat die Oi anfangs gekostet? 20? 30? irgendwas um den Dreh. Der China-Klon lag bei etwa 5€. Er ist schlechter als das Original und weil dieses mittlerweile nur noch 15 kostet gibt es mMn keinen Grund mehr die Kopie zu kaufen. Die Bell aber kostet 50 auswärts, der Klon 8.
Auch an meinem Bullitt klebt die Kopie. Mein Rad war zwar bei weitem nicht so teuer gewesen, aber 2,5k sind trotzdem ne Menge Geld und da mag man meinen, da wären noch 42€ Aufpreis drin. Aber ganz ehrlich: Lieber investiere ich dieses Geld in einen besseren Sattel oder gescheite Pedale als in eine furchtbar überteuerte Klingel.


----------



## Specialk (6. April 2018)

Das Bike meines Vaters.... 




Hier mein Alltagsrad - - > für Alles....


----------



## schraubenkopf (6. April 2018)

Schnittiges Rad das von deinem Vater. Mir würden zwar die Radschützer fehlen, aber das Teil wiegt wohl selbst mit Rohloff für einen Trekker recht wenig.
Welchen Kindersitz hast du an deinem Rad montiert?


----------



## Specialk (6. April 2018)

@schraubenkopf Danke, der Kindersitz ist ein Thule Yepp Nexxt...


----------



## Butze_MTB (6. April 2018)

Du musst aber Affenarme haben, damit man den Lenker greifen kann. Ich käme so nicht dran. Da wären Sitz und Kind im Weg


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. April 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Schnittiges Rad das von deinem Vater. Mir würden zwar die Radschützer fehlen, aber das Teil wiegt wohl selbst mit Rohloff für einen Trekker recht wenig.
> Welchen Kindersitz hast du an deinem Rad montiert?


Mir wäre das Fahrrad etwas zu minimalistisch, an einen Mountainbeik sischa angebracht.. da dort die sportliche Tendenz durchaus gegeben ist..

Wäre mir zu unkomfortabel dort zu greifen an deinen.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (7. April 2018)

gogogadjetto Arme


----------



## damianfromhell (7. April 2018)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Schön das es gefällt!
> 
> Das sind alles meine, wir hatten nur so schönes Wetter hier die Tage und ich hab mich motivieren können ein paar Fotos zu machen.
> Und irgendwie hatte ich einige Baustellen für die ich vorher keine Zeit hatte und die jetzt fertig wurden. Das wird auch wieder ruhiger mit dem posten von Rädern.


Was des den für ein Träger vorne und Korb? 

Hier mal meins


----------



## Saprobie (7. April 2018)

Hier mal mein Alltags- und Schlechtwettergrundlagentrainingsrad nach dem heutigen Frühjahrsputz.
Besonderes Highlight ist die noch originale Kombination von "Federgabel" und 53er Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unta (10. April 2018)

Hatsicherledigt


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. April 2018)




----------



## julz_80 (18. April 2018)




----------



## null-2wo (18. April 2018)




----------



## c3pflo (19. April 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719993


Warst du nicht gerade noch bei Dropbar?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. April 2018)

Ja, habs aber so eingerichtet, das ich relativ schnell umbauen kann. So wie es jetzt ist gefällts mir allerdings viel besser, sowohl vom fahren als auch optik.


----------



## Radsatz (20. April 2018)

its well done


----------



## julz_80 (20. April 2018)

well, it´s never done


----------



## Radsatz (20. April 2018)

Hier gibts wirklich nix was mein wolbefinden u geschmack noch zu ändern ist.Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubbblubber (21. April 2018)

da stell ich meins doch dazu... altes fischer stahlrad. keine ahnung welches baujahr. die nachbarin wollts weg werfen, da hab ichs gerettet. 

ursprünglich mal ne sachs torpedo 5 gang nabe. die war fest. ist durch die billigste shimano tourney ersetzt worden 6 gänge reichen völlig aus. der rest ist resterampe. fährt sich flott und gutmütig.


----------



## Radsatz (21. April 2018)

Wenns gefällt dmz


----------



## weisswurst20 (21. April 2018)

Mein Alltagsrad: Ein umgebautes günstiges Rennrad aus eBay Kleinanzeigen mit Shimano Golden Arrow Ausstattung und Columbus Aelle Rahmen


----------



## Radsatz (21. April 2018)

klassisch angehauchtes Alltagsrad gut gemacht,hauptsache Fun


----------



## julz_80 (21. April 2018)

sogar sehr gut gemacht, ich hätt noch die alten Pedale dran gelassen


----------



## Tinkerer (21. April 2018)

Frage: Was tut man an einem Freitagabend, wenn das *Alltags-Stadtrad* gerade fertig geworden ist, das Wetter spitze ist und die Gesundheit endlich wieder längeres Radfahren zuläßt?






Antwort: Man fährt mit dem Ding spontan die 80km Runde zum Stausee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georg.m (24. April 2018)

Ich habe jetzt für meine Tochter aus einem Jugend-MTB-Rad einen City-Flitzer aufgebaut. 

Die Ausganslage so aus: 






Am Anfang war geplant, nur Starrgabel zu verbauen und auf Mono-Antrieb umzustellen. Am Ende kamen noch ein paar Teile dazu, manche hatte ich schon aber in meiner Teile-Kiste da. Von dem ursprünglichem Rad sind nur Rahmen, Sattelklemme und V-Brake geblieben.  






Nach ein paar Abenden Aufbau zusammen mit meinen Kinder sieht  es jetzt so aus: 











p.s. Das Rad wird aber noch mit Rückstrahler und Schutzblehen "verschandelt".  Als Licht wird Akkulicht benutzt.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2018)

ist die gabel vielleicht etwas zu lang?


----------



## Triturbo (24. April 2018)

Wie kommst du darauf? Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebe sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus. 

Nettes Stadtrad, wie ich finde


----------



## georg.m (24. April 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> ist die gabel vielleicht etwas zu lang?



Nein, es sieht nur so auf ersten Blick aus. Der Rahmen ist doch für Federgabel ausgelegt, da muss man es mit entsprechend höher Starrgabel ersetzen. Original Federgabel war 460mm hoch, die neue starre von Planet X hat 440mm (muss ein wenig kleiner sein, da ohne Federung). Und wie Triturbo bereits geschrieben hat, Trettlager hoch genug ist und was mir wichtig war, beträgt der Sitzrohr-Winkel so ca 74,5°. Größer durfte er hier nicht sein und durch kürzere Gabel wäre der Winkel noch größer. Auch die schmalere Reifen tragen zum  Eindruck bei, ob der Gabel zu hoch/lang ist. Wenn man aber genug solche Aufbauten gesehen hat, weißt man, dass es so in Ordnung ist 



Triturbo schrieb:


> Nettes Stadtrad, wie ich finde



Danke, Dir!


----------



## pefro (25. April 2018)

Ich fände es ja ehrlich gesagt sinnvoll eine feste Beleuchtung zu installieren, wenn man schon ein Fahrrad für die Stadt und vor allem die eigene Tochter aufbaut.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. April 2018)

ich fänd eine eletrische hupe am fahrrad sinnvoll. 
meine katze sagt gerade, ein beleuchtung mit batterie ist sehr gefährlich. ich fragte warum und sie meinte nur miau.


----------



## CB-Corrado (25. April 2018)

*Fischer CityStar
*
2000 bei ALDI gekauft. Zwischendurch über 10 Jahre quasi unbenutzt. Seit dem sind einige Um- und Anbauten dazu gekommen.


----------



## Radsatz (25. April 2018)

Na ja mehr kann man nicht anbauen


----------



## CB-Corrado (25. April 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Na ja mehr kann man nicht anbauen


Klar doch:
Vorderer Gepäckträger, Lowrider, Anhängerkupplung, Lockout-Fernbedienung, Blinker...
Es gibt unendliche Möglichkeiten!


----------



## null-2wo (25. April 2018)

CB-Corrado schrieb:


> Es gibt unendliche Möglichkeiten!


Du machst dir keine Vorstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (25. April 2018)

schlimmeaugenwurst... aber immerhin wird es bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. April 2018)

Mein vor zwei tagen angefangenes Projekt bike mit  Teilen von meinen Kalkhoff dessen Rahmen nun knarzt im Tretlager bereich.. Leichtbau..
Aufgebaut um einen Bergamont Sponsor Tour Rahmen, super ergonomie für mich.. Bis jetzt das am besten passende Rad.. im Vergleich zu all denjenigen die vorher waren


----------



## Lorebo (26. April 2018)

hi Leute, bräuchte mal eine Empfehlung von euch für leicht rollende und mit Grip ausgestatteten Reifen in 32 oder 35mm.
Bin am schwanken zwischen dem Conti Grand Prix 4 Session in 32 (baut wohl recht schmal für32mm?), Schwalbe Marathon Supreme Evolution 35mm, Continental Speed King CX Race Sport.

Am Stadtrennrad habe ich 28er, der Stadttraktor mit Schutzblechen soll daher etwas breitere Reifen bekommen bzw behalten (momentan sind noch 37er drauf)


----------



## Radsatz (26. April 2018)

700 x 28 leicht u schnell


----------



## Radsatz (26. April 2018)

Basis für einen Sport Tourer,mal sehn wohin die ausstattungs Reise hin geht


----------



## null-2wo (26. April 2018)

Ich fahre den Schwalbe Durano E. Läuft, gript ordentlich auf Asphalt und hält. Ein Plattfuß auf 10.000 km.


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2018)

Bis jetzt kann ich nichts schelchtes zum 4season in 32 sagen. habe den seit ein paar monaten auf dem jedentagzurarbeitrad.


----------



## schraubenkopf (26. April 2018)

Fahre täglich den Supreme und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur zwei Pannen nach annähernd 10tkm, beide gegen Ende der Lebenszeit. Trotz langer Laufzeit noch einiges an Profil vorhanden. Sehr leicht und sehr schnell bei hoher Laufleistung und angemessenem Preis.


----------



## absvrd (26. April 2018)

Frankenstein* ist fertig. Ich bin damit schon Mal heile zum Cafe gekommen, weiter als ich dachte ^^

*Platzhalter für einen wirklich originellen Namen, wir sind noch in der Findungsphase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (26. April 2018)

da gehört auf jeden fall ein dämpfer in dein tripleporterlongtale rein.


----------



## schraubenkopf (26. April 2018)

3 Personen und nur eine seilbetätigte Felgenbremse?

Jeder soll fahren was er will, deswegen halte ich mich mal zurück. Ich würde es nicht fahren wollen .


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> und nur eine seilbetätigte Felgenbremse?


Ich zähle zwei.


----------



## julz_80 (26. April 2018)

die Alustange gehört duch eine reingefrickelte Federgabel getauscht.


kreisbremser schrieb:


> da gehört auf jeden fall ein dämpfer in dein tripleporterlongtale rein.


----------



## schraubenkopf (26. April 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich zähle zwei.


Ok, aber macht es das besser?


----------



## absvrd (26. April 2018)

Das habe ich jetzt noch gar nicht als Sicherheitsmanko wahrgenommen, wobei ich das Problem mehr auf Felgenbremse denn auf seilbetätigt legen würde. Bis jetzt haben meine Bremsen vor der Verlängerung bei voller Beladung +Anhänger mich nie im Stich gelassen, deshalb habe ich mir auch keine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Mit 3 Personen werden die Maximalgeschwindigkeiten sich auch im Rahmen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tryh (26. April 2018)

Starkes Gefährt. Zeig doch mal 'n etwas mehr Bilder und sag was zur Entstehung.
Sieht aus, als würden die beiden Gepäckträger 'ne entscheidende Rolle bei der Aussteifung des Hinterbaus übernehmen


----------



## BigJohn (27. April 2018)

Ne Magura wäre schon ein Upgrade für die Fuhre


----------



## blubbblubber (27. April 2018)

mich würden auch mehr fotos interessieren... sieht wirklich nach frankenstein aus. war das ein komplettes umbaukit, oder reiner selbstbau?


----------



## Radsatz (27. April 2018)

Der Lenker an der Sattelstrebe ist das die vorbereitung für ne 2 Mann Motorradsitzbank ?


----------



## Monolithic (27. April 2018)

Geiles Teil. Upcycling at its best.

Alustange bitte noch durch eine Lefty ersetzen.


----------



## absvrd (27. April 2018)

Ok. Federgabel, Lefty... das bringt mich noch auf ideen 

Hier kommen noch ein paar Bilder.
Vorbild war ganz klar das xtracycle free radical.
Das ganze besteht aus einem Hauptrahmen CrMo Heizungsrohr, aber fährt schon seit jahren wirklich unauffällig alle anfallenden lasten zuverlässig weg. da wurde hinten dran eine schwinge von einem baumarkt-fully gepackt, auch crmo, wichtig waren hier, dass ösen an den ausfallern sein müssen. die schwinge wurde einfach mit dem tretlager in die ausfallenden des hauptrahmen geschraubt (hier blieb der dreh und angelpunkt bestehen (weswegen federung grundsätzlich noch möglich wäre). der verbinder oben ist alu (unglücklich, aber eben verfügbar) von einem defekten chariotanhänger. bis hier steht und fährt das rad schon, allein, dass es eben noch einen gewissen flex hätte durch die verbindung nur auf die untere brücke beschränkt. hier verhindern die gepäckträger den seitlichen flex (ob das dauerhaltbar ist frage ich mich selber). die bewegung nach oben vorne durch den angelpunkt wird durch die alustange abgefangen. die beiden gepäckträger sind nur an den dafür vorgesehen ösen befestigt (das ist in der tat noch recht unglücklich) und mit einem brett verbunden.
was noch fehlt:
- tatsächlich zweiter lenker auf der bank hinten, da soll platz für 2 werden
- fußstützen, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie, evtl. wäre auch eine art reeling wie beim xtracycle und beim yuba mundo denkbar

zur bremse:
ich kann ein upgrade von mechanischen bremsen zu hydraulischen nicht ganz nachvollziehen. ich fahre am mtb hydraulische, meine freundin mechanische, am crosser mechanische SCHEIBENbremsen. alle bremsen gleich hervorragend, aber einen unterschied zwischen fingerkraft und griffigkeit zwischen öl und seil kann ich nicht erkennen. einzig felgenbremsen vs. scheiben wäre in meinen augen eine verbesserung und man könnte zumindest vorne eine scheibe nachrüsten. allerdings sind die avid sd7 mit koolstop belägen solche kracher, auch bei nässe, dass ich da aktuell gar nichts vermisse.

ZU LETZT NOCH DER HINWEIS:
ich bin kein ingenieur, das fahrrad wurde frei nach KISS (keep it simple and stupid) gebaut und ist vielleicht auch eher eine art feldstudie als wirklich produktiv (zumindest erstmal), bevor ich sicherheitsrelevante sachen für die familie machen wird das weiter auf herz und nieren geprüft und nach jeder fahrt inspiziert. ich habe keine ahnung über materialfestigkeiten und physikalische gesetze, ich habe das einfach gebaut indem ich mir aus allen quellen im netz die für mich interessantesten sachen raus gezogen hab.

und jetzt viel spass mit den bildern:


----------



## Monolithic (27. April 2018)

Bike des Monats! MadMax wäre stolz auf dich.

Ich vermute mal, dass sich als erstes der hintere Bolzen mit der Zeit in die Alustange reinarbeiten wird. Die Idee, die müllige Antriebsschwinge einfach per Tretlager(schrauben) in die Ausfallenden zu schrauben, ist schon sehr genial. Die spottbilligen, blauen Ikea-Tüten werden übrigens gerne bei Longtails zum Gepäcktransport verwendet. Da bleibt auch gleich die Hobo-Anmutung erhalten.

Tolle Inspiration jedenfalls, ich krieg direkt Lust, selber sowas anzufangen. 

Dokumentier gerne mal die weiteren Ausbaustufen und Verbesserungen.


----------



## Radsatz (27. April 2018)

Hab ichs richtig gelesen solls ein 4 sitzer werden
in Ägypten hab ich mal ähnliches gesehen ,da saßen 4 Kinder hinten auf nem Bügelbrett,welches mit Spanngurten gehalten wurde
Son Hokuspokus wie deine frickelei gehört nicht in den öffendlichen Verkehr


----------



## hellmono (27. April 2018)

Ich finde es super!


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2018)

Mein Hobel am Meer:




Aktuell benutze ich das Rad vor allem als Arbeitsrad sowie als Randonneur. Macht Spaß, ist schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navidoppel (27. April 2018)

Beim Stelvio war mein Finger auch kurz vor dem Bestell-Button.
Sehr schön.


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2018)

Ich hab den Rahmen mal für knapp 50% geschossen und konnte da einfach nicht mehr nein sagen. Gefällt mir bislang wirklich sehr gut. Einzig die Reifenfreiheit mit Schutzblechen ist gerade hinten sehr knapp. Sind 32mm 4Seasons mit nem 37er Blech. Vorne ist es ein 42er Blech, da dort etwas mehr Platz ist.


----------



## absvrd (28. April 2018)

Das ist auch der einzige Grund warum er nicht bei uns auch Rum fährt. Ich wollte auch die Sicherheit haben Mal dickere Schlappen aufzuziehen.
Ein sehr schönes stelvio hast du da aber!


----------



## null-2wo (28. April 2018)

Interessant, die fehlende Reifenfreiheit war für mich auch das K.O.-Kriterium. Jetzt isses das Straggler geworden.


----------



## Rommos (28. April 2018)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Das ist auch der einzige Grund warum er nicht bei uns auch Rum fährt. Ich wollte auch die Sicherheit haben Mal dickere Schlappen aufzuziehen.
> Ein sehr schönes stelvio hast du da aber!





null-2wo schrieb:


> Interessant, die fehlende Reifenfreiheit war für mich auch das K.O.-Kriterium. Jetzt isses das Straggler geworden.



Bei mir genau derselbe Grund - würden noch dickere 650b passen, es würde schon lange im Einsatz sein....


----------



## null-2wo (28. April 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> dickere 650b


...passen laut einem Singletrack-User bis etwa 47 oder 50. Breite ist wohl genug da, nur die Brücke zwischen den Sitzstreben sitzt so tief  @Stolem kann bestimmt was dazu sagen.


----------



## Rommos (28. April 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ...passen laut einem Singletrack-User bis etwa 47 oder 50. Breite ist wohl genug da, nur die Brücke zwischen den Sitzstreben sitzt so tief  @Stolem kann bestimmt was dazu sagen.


...Schutzbleche sollen ja auch noch rein....und XL gibt´s eh nicht mehr....


----------



## Stolem (28. April 2018)

DIe Brücke sitzt in der Tat sehr tief. Das Schutzblech ist gebohrt und ohne unterlegscheibe oder sonstwas direkt in die Brücke geschraubt. Man sieht gut, dass es dort wirklich sehr knapp ist.


----------



## genlau (29. April 2018)

Liebe Community,
ich möchte meinen alten Trek Singletrack 970 (noch gemufft  ) zu einem Reiserad umbauen. Jetzt bräuchte ich noch die passende Gabel, werde aber leider nicht fündig. Meine Traum Gabel sehe so aus: 1 1/8 Zoll, Ahead, Starr, Stahl, 26" Laufrad, Canti Bremsen und Ösen für Lowrider.
Ist euch da was bekannt ?? Wäre für jeden Hinweiß sehr Dankbar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (29. April 2018)

@genlau: https://surlybikes.com/parts/forks/troll_fork


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2018)

@genlau  sowas? http://www.meilenweit.net/shop/product_info.php?products_id=99202


----------



## schraubenkopf (29. April 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @genlau: https://surlybikes.com/parts/forks/troll_fork


Federgabelgeometrie und 3" Reifenfreiheit passen aber nicht zum 970. Ansonsten ist die Troll natürlich eine top Gabel fürs Reiserad, habe an meinem eine verbaut.
Passend wäre z.B. https://surlybikes.com/parts/forks/pack_rat_26_fork oder https://surlybikes.com/parts/forks/disc_trucker_fork


----------



## hotep (29. April 2018)

@genlau Ich würde die Surly Long Haul Trucker empfehlen. Die fährt sich super, hat alle Ösen und ist schön in Muffen gelötet. Leider hab ich kein Foto ohne Taschen.


----------



## sigma7 (30. April 2018)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Federgabelgeometrie ...


Die Gabel gibt es in 2 Varianten, für mit und ohne Federgabelgeometrie. Die gemuffte Pack Rat ist auch schick.


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2018)

Velotraum ginge auch. Solide bis bombproof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genlau (30. April 2018)

Wow Danke für die schnellen Antworten!! Die Pack Rat und und Long Haul Trucker von Surly lachen mich am meisten an. @hotep hat die Long Haul Trucker auch eine Kabelführung für Nabendynamos?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. April 2018)

genlau schrieb:


> hat die Long Haul Trucker auch eine Kabelführung für Nabendynamos?


Kabelbinder ?!?


----------



## schraubenkopf (30. April 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Die Gabel gibt es in 2 Varianten, für mit und ohne Federgabelgeometrie. Die gemuffte Pack Rat ist auch schick.


Stimmt, hatte ich übersehen. Gabs damals nur in Federgeo. Wobei ich 430mm auch etwas lang finde.


----------



## genlau (30. April 2018)

@bikecruiser666 ich frage weil die Pack Rat auch ne Führung hat da hat mich interessiert ob die Long Haul das auch hat. Klar gehen Kabelbinder...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. April 2018)

genlau schrieb:


> @bikecruiser666 ich frage weil die Pack Rat auch ne Führung hat da hat mich interessiert ob die Long Haul das auch hat. Klar gehen Kabelbinder...


ich selbst habe an einer starrgabel Löcher um das Kabel innen durch zu verlegen, an der anderen Starrgabel nicht, wobei ich es extremst fummelig finde innen zu verlegen.. Daher sind an beiden die Kabel außen verlaufend

Es könnte sein daß es an der Long haul trucker innen verlaufend wäre.


----------



## hotep (30. April 2018)

@genlau Für Nady ist bei meiner LHT leider nichts vorgesehen.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (1. Mai 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> @genlau Ich würde die Surly Long Haul Trucker empfehlen. Die fährt sich super, hat alle Ösen und ist schön in Muffen gelötet. Leider hab ich kein Foto ohne Taschen.



Kannst Du mal was zu den schönen Maxxis Reifen da sagen ?#
Wie breit und wie ist die Dämpfung im Gelände im Vergleich zu anderen Reifen.
Danke


----------



## goodie (1. Mai 2018)

genlau schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> ich möchte meinen alten Trek Singletrack 970 (noch gemufft  ) zu einem Reiserad umbauen. Jetzt bräuchte ich noch die passende Gabel, werde aber leider nicht fündig. Meine Traum Gabel sehe so aus: 1 1/8 Zoll, Ahead, Starr, Stahl, 26" Laufrad, Canti Bremsen und Ösen für Lowrider.
> Ist euch da was bekannt ?? Wäre für jeden Hinweiß sehr Dankbar!!!



Das "Projekt" hört sich gut an. Sorry, aber die Salsa Gabel geht optisch gar nicht. Bei der Surly Gabel bin ich mir auch recht unsicher. Ist zwar gemufft, aber optisch nicht wirklich passend. Ich weiss ihr fahren einige auf Surly ab. Ich finde die Teile zwar nicht schlecht, aber preislich total überbewertert. Ein Long Haul Trucker Rahmen aus 25 Crmo 4 Rohren, bei denen gerade mal die Hauptrohre konifiziert sind für 500 bis 600 Euro zu verkaufen ist schon eine Ansage. Ein vergleichbarer Intec Rahmen, der sogar schon pulverbeschichtet ist, ist mit einem vergleichbaren Rohrsatz für knapp über 300 Euro zu haben. Die Intec Gabel bzw. die Surly Gabel finde ich vom Preis aber echt schon heftig. Knapp Hundert 100 Euro für eine Gabel aus Massenfertigung ist nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Wenn du 100 Euro ausgeben möchtest, würde ich z.B. bei Herstellern wie Hardo Wagner nachfragen. Da bekommst du wahrscheinlich für nicht viel mehr Geld eine wirklich gut gemachte Gabel in deiner Wunschfarbe pulverbeschichtet. Ich denke eine Kabelführung für den Nabendynamo dürfte da auch kein Problem sein und ist wird wahrscheinlich nicht mit einem simplem Loch umgesetzt wie bei anderen hier. Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich eine schöne Tange Prestige oder Infinity Gabel. Werden in 26 Zoll bei Ebay für etwa unter 60 Euro gehandelt. Sind meistens schwarz. Hochwertige Gabel, leider ohne Ösen für Lowrider. Wobei das für mich nicht das Problem wäre, da es von Tubus super Adaptermöglichkeiten gibt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (1. Mai 2018)

Tadaaaaa

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/152812742667

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/191770650159


----------



## goodie (1. Mai 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Tadaaaaa
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/152812742667



Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob die Gabel optisch an einen schönen gemufften Trek Stahlrahmen passt, aber mal auf die Einbauhöhe geachtet?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (1. Mai 2018)

Wunderschöne Stahlgabel von Tange. Ohne Lowriderösen. In der Beschreibung steht zwar Tange Infinity, aber die Aufkleber sehen eher nach
Tange Prestige aus.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/TANGE-Infin...233039?hash=item58f936b0cf:g:Iy4AAOSwstJZTVkW

dazu noch diese Tubus Adapter:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MInqOZgaHk2gIVhYXVCh0KGwbkEAQYAyABEgLUrvD_BwE

Falls du hinten einen Tubus montieren möchtest, kann ich dir diese Adapter ebenfalls sehr empfehlen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/t...cktraeger-p18160/universal-universal-o100001/

Dann hast du mehr Fussfreiheit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hotep (1. Mai 2018)

@adrenalin_pur 

Die schönen Maxxis Reifen heißen DTH und ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Eigentlich habe ich sie nur wegen der Optik gekauft, sie fahren sich aber so gut, dass sie mir mittlerweile lieber sind, als der Compass Rat Trap Pass. Der Compass rollt zwar noch besser, ist aber sehr empfindlich und hat praktisch gar kein Profil. Der Maxxis hat ein Mini-Negativprofil, das man auf Asphalt nicht spürt, das aber auf Sand und Schotter sehr gut greift. Und er wiegt nur 550g in 2.15 Zoll.

Den Maxxis hab ich ohne Panne immerhin 1.200 Km durch Zentralasien gefahren und vielleicht noch einmal so viel daheim im Tirolerland (ebenfalls pannenfrei), ohne dass man der Lauffläche etwas ansieht. Sollte ich den Reifen jemals kaputt kriegen, würde ich sofort wieder einen kaufen.


----------



## doctor worm (1. Mai 2018)

Ich wäre ja definitiv pro Surly, auch wenn das Großserie ist find ich den Preis angemessen, zumal Surly entgegen Intec bspw. um einiges schöner, aufwendiger und individueller gestaltet ist. Intec ist halt auch nur irgendwas aus nem Taiwanesischen Katalog. Und gerade bei nem gemufften schwarzen Trek, stell ich mir das schon ganz hübsch vor.
Die Tange Gabeln find ich auch ok, wären mir aber mit nur Schutzblechösen zu viel Gebastel...
Ich glaube alle anderen genannten Gabeln, würde ich schon allein aufgrund der Bauhöhen ausschließen, bei allem jenseits 400mm EBH wird sich das Rad schlechter fahren je weiter man drüber liegt.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (1. Mai 2018)

goodie schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob die Gabel optisch an einen schönen gemufften Trek Stahlrahmen passt, aber mal auf die Einbauhöhe geachtet?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Sorry, völlig ausser Acht gelassen.


----------



## doctor worm (1. Mai 2018)

Ach ja, bei Bike Components gibt es gerade 20% auf Surly...

Und weil's ja eigentlich eine Galerie ist...


----------



## goodie (1. Mai 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Sorry, völlig ausser Acht gelassen.



Kann passieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## track94 (1. Mai 2018)

Recycle Bronte bei der Arbeit 



 

 

 
Im standby


 

Oder in schön


----------



## genlau (2. Mai 2018)

@goodie Danke für deinen Input! Und auch nochmal ein Danke an alle anderen! Ich werde euch am laufenden halten, dann aber mit Fotos


----------



## pefro (2. Mai 2018)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ach ja, bei Bike Components gibt es gerade 20% auf Surly...



War das nur gestern oder brauchts da irgendeinen Gutschein Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (2. Mai 2018)

Ist seit gestern 23:59 Uhr vorbei. Galt auch für Salsa, Shimano, RaceFace, Santa Cruz usw.
Den 2018er Salsa Vaya-Rahmen gab es z. B. für schlanke 619€. Schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## BigJohn (2. Mai 2018)

Leider waren die Lagerbestände dort recht optimistisch. Mein Karate Monkey wurde heute von "lagernd" auf "Lieferdatum unbekannt" geändert...


----------



## michar (3. Mai 2018)

Nach längerer Suche kann ich nun auch ein Germans Randonneur mein eigen nennen..der Rahmen kommt auf Basis des Germans Crossers..mit längerer Kettenstrebe und Ösen für Gepäck und Schutzbleche sowie anderem Rohrsatz (Columbus Nivacrom)..


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2018)

Sehr klassisch. Eine schwarze Kurbel noch.


----------



## Bonpensiero (3. Mai 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Leider waren die Lagerbestände dort recht optimistisch. Mein Karate Monkey wurde heute von "lagernd" auf "Lieferdatum unbekannt" geändert...



Häufig sind die 2-4 Wochen aber auch nur Platzhalter. Regelmäßig waren entsprechende Teile dann schon nach einer Woche lieferbar.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2018)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Häufig sind die 2-4 Wochen aber auch nur Platzhalter. Regelmäßig waren entsprechende Teile dann schon nach einer Woche lieferbar.


Das ist schon klar. Ich habe den Rahmen halt als "lagernd" bestellt und habe jetzt als Änderung wortwörtlich einen unbekannten Liefertermin bekommen, also kein Platzhalter oder sowas. Bei Surly könnte das auch nächstes Jahr heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (3. Mai 2018)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Ist seit gestern 23:59 Uhr vorbei. Galt auch für Salsa, Shimano, RaceFace, Santa Cruz usw.
> Den 2018er Salsa Vaya-Rahmen gab es z. B. für schlanke 619€. Schon nicht schlecht...



Oh Maaaann. Warum verpasse ich sowas immer? Schaltet meine Frau das ab?


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Oh Maaaann. Warum verpasse ich sowas immer? Schaltet meine Frau das ab?


Regelmäßig ins Schnäppchen Unterforum schauen du musst


----------



## c-racer (4. Mai 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...Schutzbleche sollen ja auch noch rein....und XL gibt´s eh nicht mehr....


650B in 47mm geht. 50mm hat bei mir nicht gepasst. Bzw. hat bei starkem Wiegetritt etwas geschliffen an der Kettenstrebe...
Finde 32-33mm (700c) mit Blechen auch knapp, reicht mir aber als Stadt- und Tourenrad


----------



## 601 (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, wenn auch nicht ganz passend, mogle ich mich mal hier rein.

Schon mal vorab, nein das ich kein Sex-Spielzeug! 





Das ist sozusagen ein "Handbremsgummi" zum Feststellen des Bremshebels, damit das Rad auf unebenen Untergrund nicht wegrollt. Das Teil ist jetzt nach Jahrzehnten im Einsatz leider gerissen.
Ich konnte keinen Anbieter finden, der solch ein Teil im Sortiment hat. Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wo ich einen Ersatz beziehen kann?

Schon vorab: Die Lösung mit z.B. einem Einmachgummi etc. kenne ich schon, ist aber nicht so elegant in der Bedienung.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. Mai 2018)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wenn auch nicht ganz passend, mogle ich mich mal hier rein.
> 
> Schon mal vorab, nein das ich kein Sex-Spielzeug!


Nachbarin bekam heute einen großen Karton zugestellt,über herpes äh hermes..
Dachte grad an etwas perverses, weil der karton halt so groß war.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Mai 2018)

601 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wo ich einen Ersatz beziehen kann?


Eis.de


----------



## genlau (6. Mai 2018)

@601 sowas vielleicht? http://www.ariete.com/en/off-road/accessories/brake-lock/brake-lock


----------



## 601 (6. Mai 2018)

genlau schrieb:


> @601 sowas vielleicht? http://www.ariete.com/en/off-road/accessories/brake-lock/brake-lock



Danke für den Tipp!

Generell nicht schlecht. Leider verbleibt das Teil nicht am Lenker, sondern müsste immer gesondert mitgenommen werden. Mal schauen...


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hab einen Satz Magurahebel mit integrierten Feststellern. Müßte der hier sein:
https://www.berghspecialproducts.de...fuer-kabel/magura-handbremse/A.HRGKA.PA22.80M
Vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen.


----------



## KonsiKleine (7. Mai 2018)

Mein Alltagsrad & Reiserad hat neue Verschleißteile, zum ersten Mal noch neue Bremsscheiben. Leider wird es etwas altersschwach (siehe auch hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisswurst20 (7. Mai 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Mein Alltagsrad & Reiserad hat neue Verschleißteile, zum ersten Mal noch neue Bremsscheiben. Leider wird es etwas altersschwach (siehe auch hier)


Hey benutzt du Lightroom zum berarbeiten der Bilder? Falls ja, würdest du das Preset zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## KonsiKleine (7. Mai 2018)

weisswurst20 schrieb:


> Hey benutzt du Lightroom zum berarbeiten der Bilder? Falls ja, würdest du das Preset zur Verfügung stellen?




Hallo,

Ich weiß nicht wie das mit Preset ginge, aber ich könnte dir ein DNG per Mail schicken (Email per PN), das müsste die Bearbeitungen haben?

Ein Großteil des Looks kommt aber vom 50mm 1.2 an Vollformat


----------



## 601 (7. Mai 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Satz Magurahebel mit integrierten Feststellern. Müßte der hier sein:
> https://www.berghspecialproducts.de...fuer-kabel/magura-handbremse/A.HRGKA.PA22.80M
> Vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen.



Vielen Dank! Was es alles so gibt! Aber leider nicht mit meiner Bremse kompatibel.


----------



## KonsiKleine (8. Mai 2018)

weisswurst20 schrieb:


> Hey benutzt du Lightroom zum berarbeiten der Bilder? Falls ja, würdest du das Preset zur Verfügung stellen?



Ich habe mich mal etwas schlau gemacht, und die Bearbeitungsvorgaben von einem Photo (manche sind noch etwas angepasst in der Belichtung etc) hier auf meinen Server geladen. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## hotep (9. Mai 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Mein Alltagsrad & Reiserad



Schönes Arbeitspferd, @KonsiKleine ! 

Ist das zufällig am Viaduc de la Jonction?


----------



## KonsiKleine (9. Mai 2018)

hotep schrieb:


> Schönes Arbeitspferd, @KonsiKleine !
> 
> Ist das zufällig am Viaduc de la Jonction?



Genau! Sind wir doch mehr als 2 Genfer hier im Forum?


----------



## Stolem (9. Mai 2018)

Schönes Rad - aber die Position der STIs lässt es mir kalt den Rücken runter laufen. Puh.
Und für ein Alltagsrad sind mir da echt zu wenig Schutzbleche dran - aber vielleicht scheint bei dir ja immer die Sonne. Hier in HH wäre es eher ein Vierteltagsrad.


----------



## KonsiKleine (9. Mai 2018)

Stolem schrieb:


> Schönes Rad - aber die Position der STIs lässt es mir kalt den Rücken runter laufen. Puh.
> Und für ein Alltagsrad sind mir da echt zu wenig Schutzbleche dran - aber vielleicht scheint bei dir ja immer die Sonne. Hier in HH wäre es eher ein Vierteltagsrad.



Hallo,

Was ist an den STIs das Problem? Ich fahre die jetzt seit über 40000km so  Das mit den Schutzblechen ist meiner persönliche Abneigung dagegen und schlechten Erfahrungen geschuldet. Ich bin es so auch von 2009 bis 2014 in Hamburg gefahren, und benutze an den wenigen Tagen mit viel Regen hier wie dort Regenhose und Überschuhe.


----------



## Stolem (9. Mai 2018)

Dann war das aber ein anderes Hamburg, oder? 
Also wenn ich mir an klassischen Regentagen hier meine Überschuhe anschaue, und ich fahre mit Schutzblech und "Fahrer-Latz", dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es vernünftig bei Regen gehen kann. Aber da wirst du sicher einen für dich gut passenden Weg gefunden haben. Mir liegt hier einfach zu viel Suppe rum, auf die ich an mir und meiner Kleidung verzichten kann.

Was den Lenker und STIs angeht:
Der Lenker hat deutlich zu viel Neigung in meinen Augen. Dadurch liegen die STIs in einer Senke. 
Ich würde versuchen den Lenker oben praktisch Horizontal, vielleicht mit einer minimalen Neigung nach vorne zu montieren. 
Die STIs sind dann sozusagen die Verlängerung des Lenkers. 
Vom Winkel sind die STIs gerade super, der Lenker aber zu steil nach unten. Wenn du jetzt den Lenker korrigierst, dann zeigen die STIs zu weit nach oben.
Aber auch hier - vielleicht haut es für dich ja wirklich so hin. Ich kann es mir nur nicht vorstellen. (Mir ist vorhin erst bei nem Schlagloch der Lenker abgeschmiert (Scheiß Thomson X2) und das Rad fuhr sich danach wie ein Sack Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (9. Mai 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was ist an den STIs das Problem? Ich fahre die jetzt seit über 40000km so  Das mit den Schutzblechen ist meiner persönliche Abneigung dagegen und schlechten Erfahrungen geschuldet. Ich bin es so auch von 2009 bis 2014 in Hamburg gefahren, und benutze an den wenigen Tagen mit viel Regen hier wie dort Regenhose und Überschuhe.


Extra wegen dir, Schutzblech verweigerer

heute erst dazu gekommen schutzblech dazu das von der farbe wirklich passt..
mußte davon die alu streben entfernen und mit welchen aus metall ersetzen

Hab ich komplett neu aufgesetzt.. neue züge etc..


----------



## BigJohn (10. Mai 2018)

Stolem schrieb:


> Dann war das aber ein anderes Hamburg, oder?


Hamburg an der Oder, nicht das am Main. Viele verwechseln das anfangs


----------



## theht (10. Mai 2018)

@KonsiKleine sag mal was ist denn das für eine schaltkombi. Passen die campa sti mit den shimano schaltwerk von Haus aus zusammen? Oder ist da noch was dazwischen?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2018)

theht schrieb:


> @KonsiKleine sag mal was ist denn das für eine schaltkombi. Passen die campa sti mit den shimano schaltwerk von Haus aus zusammen? Oder ist da noch was dazwischen?


funktioniert bei 8 und 9fach wohl problemlos.

https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/campagnolo-centaur-bei-shimano-kassette.9707/


----------



## KonsiKleine (10. Mai 2018)

theht schrieb:


> @KonsiKleine sag mal was ist denn das für eine schaltkombi. Passen die campa sti mit den shimano schaltwerk von Haus aus zusammen? Oder ist da noch was dazwischen?



Hallo, 

Das geht in der Kombination ganz gut mit Zehnfach-Schalthebeln und neun Ritzeln (ist an meinem Tandem auch so). Man muss nur den Zug am Schaltwerk andersrum klemmen (ich hoffe man sieht es auf dem Photo im Anhang). Ich finde die Campa Ergopower angenehmer als die Shimano, günstiger sind sie auch, aber ich wollte gerne hinten große Ritzel fürs Pamir.


----------



## hotep (10. Mai 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Genau! Sind wir doch mehr als 2 Genfer hier im Forum?



Leider nein, ich bin Tiroler. Ich fahre aber gerne und oft in der Schweiz: super Landschaft (fast wie daheim) und überall Radwege.

Beweisfoto ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (10. Mai 2018)

ein Haufen Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-Bikes:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. Mai 2018)

Prototyp eines Holzgepäckträgers drangetan


----------



## ostwind (15. Mai 2018)

Bitte nichts schweres in die gelbe Tasche und einen Berg hochfahren...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. Mai 2018)

ostwind schrieb:


> Bitte nichts schweres in die gelbe Tasche und einen Berg hochfahren...


manchmal wenn man  hier berge und schluchten überbrücken möchte, ist so ein brett schon hilfreich


----------



## MudGuard (16. Mai 2018)

ostwind schrieb:


> Bitte nichts schweres in die gelbe Tasche und einen Berg hochfahren...



und nicht bei Dunkelheit fahren - das Rücklicht ist verdeckt ...


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (31. Mai 2018)

Hab mir gestern ein Kuwahara Pacer gekauft 
Zustand so gut wie neuwertig, aus 20 jährigen Besitz, wurde 20 Jahre lang nur in der Garage von einer Seite zur anderen geräumt.


----------



## ArSt (31. Mai 2018)

Ah, müsste ein 1990er Pacer sein. Sieht bis auf den Sattel original aus.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (31. Mai 2018)

Genau ist von 1990.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Kuwahara/Kuwahara90.pdf

wird aber in den nächsten Wochen umgebaut.


----------



## weisswurst20 (1. Juni 2018)

Online gekauft und zu einem Freund in England geschickt, rübergeflogen und damit heimgefahren.


----------



## 601 (2. Juni 2018)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wenn auch nicht ganz passend, mogle ich mich mal hier rein.
> 
> Schon mal vorab, nein das ich kein Sex-Spielzeug!
> 
> ...





BigJohn schrieb:


> Eis.de



Ich habe mich übrigens inspirieren lassen. Mit einem Stück Latexschlauch und einem Tanka, kann ich die "Handbremse" jetzt sogar je nach Bedarf einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (2. Juni 2018)

Marin Pine Mountain 1996, Alltagsrad, Update 2.0
Statt Mini Busch und Müller, normales mit Bremslichtfunktion, Pitlock an den Naben und Sattelstütze. Desweiteren Tubus Gepäckträgerverlängerung montiert. Jetzt deutlich mehr Abstand zur Hinterbaustrebe. Umrüstung von 10-fach Microshift Flatbarschalthebel auf die Mountainbike Variante. Dazu neues XT 10-fach Trekking Schaltwerk, Deore Kassette, Kette und Hollowtech Kurbel mit 48 Zähnen und XT Lagerschalen. Jetzt nur noch Sender vom Fahrradcomputer (Batterie war alle), Sattelstütze zwei Zentimenter runter und ein bisserl putzen.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Juni 2018)




----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Juni 2018)




----------



## c-racer (3. Juni 2018)

na toll, @doedsmaskinen jetzt will ich nen 650B-LRS für mein PureBros :/ 






Auch 650B, Bild ist von hier: https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/316825/?offset=325


----------



## doedsmaskinen (3. Juni 2018)

@c-racer 650b lohnt sich. jedoch finde ich den wtb horizon nicht sonderlich überzeugend. im pure bros fahre ich zur zeit (nicht auf tour) hinten 2.0 und vorne 2.2er mtb reifen - mehr passt nicht.
hätte gerne noch ne gabel mit steckachse für das rad und ein bisschen mehr rum- und umlöten werde ich wohl auch noch.
ich mag den rahmen sehr gerne, fährt sich als schnelles tourenrad sehr gut. wie lange ich es behalte weiss ich aber nicht


----------



## Frawie (4. Juni 2018)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> jedoch finde ich den wtb horizon nicht sonderlich überzeugend.


Rollen die WTB Horizon nicht so gut oder was hast du zu bemängeln?


----------



## randinneur (4. Juni 2018)

@doedsmaskinen is wieder am Start und legt gleich mal vor. Was macht dein Meerglas?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (5. Juni 2018)

Frawie schrieb:


> Rollen die WTB Horizon nicht so gut oder was hast du zu bemängeln?


auf asphalt rollen sie eigentlich super, aber offroad ein totales desaster. und ich meine jetzt die art offraod, die ich sonst mir 35er paselas locker fahre. 


randinneur schrieb:


> @doedsmaskinen is wieder am Start und legt gleich mal vor. Was macht dein Meerglas?


das meerglas ist demontiert und wartet auf einen neuen, leichteren aufbau. ich habe die laufräder nachts in einem schlagloch in lettland zerlegt -bzw das hinterrad- und dachte mir, das wäre eine gute gelegenheit das rad etwas abspecken zu lassen. weiss nur noch nicht zu 100prozent, was ich draus machen will.
und ich bin eigentlich immer stumm mit dabei. aber ab und an was posten schadet auch nicht


----------



## HiddenTrack (8. Juni 2018)

Alltags-Stadtschl...pe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (8. Juni 2018)

Hast Du da nicht Angst, das Dir jemand nachts nur den Umwerfer und die Kurbel abbaut?


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Juni 2018)

...und Winterrad


 

 
Dann geht das Cannondale in den Ruhestand und wird nochmal hergerichtet.


----------



## HiddenTrack (8. Juni 2018)

hawkes schrieb:


> Hast Du da nicht Angst, das Dir jemand nachts nur den Umwerfer und die Kurbel abbaut?


Nachts stehts drin und der Umwerfer ist eh gerade komplett festgegammelt. Ich würde eher um Teile wie das 900er Schaltwerk (ist aber auch schon echt runter und hält wahrscheinlich nur noch 1 Saison) und den Answer ProTaper Lenker heulen.


----------



## Monolithic (11. Juni 2018)

Tolles Omnium da oben. Beim Händler hier steht eins in derselben Farbe - sehen schon im Stand schnell aus, aber ich hätte doch Scheu, das Ding so zu misshandeln wie meinen Bullitt-Tanker.

Berichte doch mal bei Gelegenheit über Erfahrungen mit Lasten und Passagieren.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. Juni 2018)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Tolles Omnium da oben. Beim Händler hier steht eins in derselben Farbe - sehen schon im Stand schnell aus, aber ich hätte doch Scheu, das Ding so zu misshandeln wie meinen Bullitt-Tanker.
> 
> Berichte doch mal bei Gelegenheit über Erfahrungen mit Lasten und Passagieren.



Ich arbeite auf dem teil quasi täglich und transportiere Lasten bis 60kg.
Abends auch mal Kumpel oder Kumpelinen.
Es funktioniert halt.

Das minimax hat ein paar Schwächen gegenüber dem Cargo, das Cargo gegenüber dem Bullitt und das Bullitt gegenüber den beiden zuvor genannten.
Omnium zum arbeiten finde ich Klasse. Für den Alltag -zb Kindertransport- würde ich das Bullitt vorziehen, aber mit 195cm korpergKörp ist Bullitt so oder so nicht vernünftig fahrbar. Dazu kommt, dass das omnium grosse flächige Sachen transportieren kann, das Bullitt ist da deutlich begrenzt.
Ob das Rad schnell oder langsam ist liegt mehr am Fahrer als am Fahrrad


----------



## doedsmaskinen (13. Juni 2018)

Das minimax lässt sich mit Abstand am besten durchs Treppenhaus in die Wohnung schleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (13. Juni 2018)

Neue Farbe, schwarz war zu langweilig... Microshift XCD 1x10, hausgemachter Gepäckträger.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. Juni 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Neue Farbe, schwarz war zu langweilig...



black ist black i wont ma baby back


----------



## schneller Emil (14. Juni 2018)

Front Rack und Flaschenhalter fehlen noch....
Kombipedale auch...
Den Sattel würde ich aus Stylegründen gerne tauschen, aber er passt leider zu gut, also bleibt er.


----------



## pefro (15. Juni 2018)

@schneller Emil

Mit ein bisschen Suchen hättest Du doch sicher einen Gepäckträger gefunden, der noch hässlicher ist und noch ein Stückchen höher baut, oder? 

Nur ein Spaß. Gibts nen Grund für das Teil?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juni 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Nur ein Spaß. Gibts nen Grund für das Teil?


Passt zur Kurbel...


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Juni 2018)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Front Rack und Flaschenhalter fehlen noch....
> Kombipedale auch...
> Den Sattel würde ich aus Stylegründen gerne tauschen, aber er passt leider zu gut, also bleibt er.


Du könntest die Füsse des Gepäckträgers abflexen und das grössere Loch Zwischen den Streben für die Befestigung nutzen - dann kommt er etwas tiefer. Hatte ich auch schon mal so gemacht.


----------



## schneller Emil (15. Juni 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Du könntest die Füsse des Gepäckträgers abflexen und das grössere Loch Zwischen den Streben für die Befestigung nutzen - dann kommt er etwas tiefer. Hatte ich auch schon mal so gemacht.



Hatte ich schon überlegt....
Mal sehen , muss für 28 Zoll LRS auch noch passen.


----------



## schneller Emil (15. Juni 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> @schneller Emil
> 
> Mit ein bisschen Suchen hättest Du doch sicher einen Gepäckträger gefunden, der noch hässlicher ist und noch ein Stückchen höher baut, oder?
> 
> Nur ein Spaß. Gibts nen Grund für das Teil?



Ja, brauche einen Träger, der gleichzeitigen Transport von Kindersitz oben und Taschen erlaubt


----------



## Radsatz (15. Juni 2018)

Wie steigt man da auf,rechtes Bein überm Lenker


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Juni 2018)

So....
Um den die optischen Sinnesorgane belästigenden Gepäckträger etwas auszugleichen, hab ich jetzt auch vorne ein Geschwür wachsen lassen...

Weiters anderen Sattel probiert, eine 11-36er Kassette montiert und Flatpedaladapter eingeklickt...







...ach ja, und Flaschenhalter gabs auch dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (16. Juni 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Mein Alltagsrad & Reiserad hat neue Verschleißteile, zum ersten Mal noch neue Bremsscheiben. Leider wird es etwas altersschwach (siehe auch hier)



Also die Kiste find ich echt cool! Einen Aufbaufaden oder eine Geschichte gibts nicht dazu?


----------



## Stolem (18. Juni 2018)

Macht die Carbongabel (ist doch eine?) den Lowrider mit?
Hätte da so meine Bedenken...
Ganz ohne Gepäckträger und nur mit Lowrider oder Pizza-Rack würds soooo gut aussehen


----------



## schneller Emil (18. Juni 2018)

Stolem schrieb:


> Macht die Carbongabel (ist doch eine?) den Lowrider mit?
> Hätte da so meine Bedenken...
> Ganz ohne Gepäckträger und nur mit Lowrider oder Pizza-Rack würds soooo gut aussehen



hmmm, laut Jamis homepage 25lbs for rack mounts jeweils  front and rear.
kommt mir für hinten wenig vor, da hab ich meinen sohn im sitz oben sitzen + taschen, vorne 1-2 kleine taschen. weis nicht genau, ob vorne 25lbs insgesamt oder pro seite, denke mal gesamt. ist mir aber relativ egal, wird schon halten, wenn nicht, dann gibts eben eine neue gabel   
hoffe nur sie bricht nicht mittig durch, sondern dass nur die ösen ausreissen

und klar sieht es ohne zaumzeug besser aus, aber ich brauch was praktisches 

vielleicht mach ich mal ein foto nackig und stells rein.


----------



## pefro (18. Juni 2018)

Ich denke die Meinung von @Stolem wurde spätestens in den letzten 2-3 Jahren überholt. Neben dem Jamis gibts ja mittlerweile viele namhafte Hersteller, die Carbon Gabeln mit Low Rider Aufnahme und entsprechender Belastbarkeit anbieten. Von vermehrten Brüchen oder ähnlichem habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Scheint also zu gehen.


----------



## Stolem (18. Juni 2018)

Dann ist ja alles gut 
Irgendwie ist im Kopf noch: Lowrider + Carbon = nono... wird mal ein bisschen korrigiert. 
Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass einige Hersteller die Ösen nur für Schutzbleche freigeben, andere wiederum für Lowrider mit o.g. Belastungen.


----------



## KonsiKleine (18. Juni 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Also die Kiste find ich echt cool! Einen Aufbaufaden oder eine Geschichte gibts nicht dazu?



Hallo,

einen Aufbaufaden gibt es nicht, ich habe das Rad nach und nach von der Serienausführung umgebaut. Gekauft habe ich es 2009, damals das erste Rad mit Scheibenbremsen und Rennlenker das für mich bezahlbar war. Danach kam zunächst eine richtige Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger und ein anderer Sattel dazu, irgendwann dann Klickpedale. 2013 habe ich es vor der Zentralasienexpedition größer umgebaut (neue Schaltung, neue Kurbel, neuer Vorbau, Sattelstütze, zusätzlicher Vorderradgepäckträger). Seitdem gab es zunächst neue Pedale (Ritchey hat nicht gehalten), und nun dieses Jahr neue Bremsscheiben, neuer Sattel (nachdem der Vorgänger sich aufgelöst hat), und die anderen Verschleißteile neu.

Leider wird es wirklich etwas altersschwach und ich hätte manchmal gerne einen steiferen Rahmen. Aber eigentlich hänge ich ziemlich an dem Rad und gute Alternativen sind rar ... 

Hier noch ein paar Photos.

Viele Grüße

Konstantin


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2018)

Die Gabeln wurden extra für den Gravel-Trend auf den Markt "geworfen" und sind für den Gepäcktransport konzipiert. Da Carbongabeln mit Lowrider-Ösen momentan noch fast an einer Hand abgezählt werden können, hau ich das jetzt einfach mal platt und pauschal raus.

Es besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass langfristig "open mold"-Gabeln auf den Markt drängen, die ins Sortiment genommen werden, ohne die Angaben des Herstellers zu hinterfragen/prüfen.


----------



## Radsatz (18. Juni 2018)




----------



## Chr._J. (19. Juni 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> . 2013 habe ich es vor der Zentralasienexpedition größer umgebaut



Die Konstruktion mit der Fototasche ist ja geil. Was ähnliches schwebt mir auch vor. Welchen Gpäckträger hast Du denn da drunter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (19. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Gabeln wurden extra für den Gravel-Trend auf den Markt "geworfen" und sind für den Gepäcktransport konzipiert. Da Carbongabeln mit Lowrider-Ösen momentan noch fast an einer Hand abgezählt werden können, hau ich das jetzt einfach mal platt und pauschal raus.
> 
> Es besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass langfristig "open mold"-Gabeln auf den Markt drängen, die ins Sortiment genommen werden, ohne die Angaben des Herstellers zu hinterfragen/prüfen.



Die hier begeitet mich am Alltagsrad schon sehr lange - solle deutlich "pre-krävvel" sein:


----------



## KonsiKleine (19. Juni 2018)

Chr._J. schrieb:


> Die Konstruktion mit der Fototasche ist ja geil. Was ähnliches schwebt mir auch vor. Welchen Gpäckträger hast Du denn da drunter?



Surly Nice Rack. Ich habe aber den Verdacht, das mir die 7kg in der Tasche die Ösen an der Gabel unten abgehebelt haben.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Juni 2018)

@KonsiKleine 
gibt es zu deiner asientournee einen reisebericht?


----------



## KonsiKleine (21. Juni 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> @KonsiKleine
> gibt es zu deiner asientournee einen reisebericht?



Bisher nicht wirklich, es gab eine Photoausstellung in Hamburg ... gäbe es Interesse an einem echten Bericht?


----------



## Specialk (21. Juni 2018)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Bisher nicht wirklich, es gab eine Photoausstellung in Hamburg ... gäbe es Interesse an einem echten Bericht?



Auf jeden Fall gäbe es da Interesse...


----------



## wowbagger (21. Juni 2018)

Es gibt schon einen super Faden hier über den Pamir vom User " Hotep".
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pamir-highway-no-problem.865244/
Eine Erweiterung oder ein zusätzlicher Bericht wäre schon toll, so tolle Bilder und Eindrücke gibt's nicht so oft hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (13. Juli 2018)

Bei meinem Reiserad fürs Grobe ist nach über 20 Jahren nun auch ein neuer Steuersatz eingezogen, jetzt muss nur noch die Supernova vom Lenker an den Gepäckträger vorn und dann gehts ab dem 03.09. für 2 Wochen durch Italien.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Juli 2018)

Mein Salsa als Reisemobil


----------



## EmDoubleU (31. Juli 2018)

Hi,

mein OnOne Inbred 29 im alltagstauglichen Trim - ich bin nach wie vor absolut begeistert von dem Rad, obwohl es als ein Low Budget Projekt angedacht war.


----------



## julz_80 (3. August 2018)

Moin, ich habe bei dem guten Wetter mein low budget Pendlerfahrrad auch noch mal um den See getreten. Reifen, Lenker und Vorbau haben mehr als der Rest gekostet, und es fährt und fährt


----------



## CB-Corrado (4. August 2018)

Neuere Bilder von meinem Rad:


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2018)

welchen sinn haben die spiegel?


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (4. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> welchen sinn haben die spiegel?




mehr Anpressdruck bei hohen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten, ähnlich dem Frontsplitter bei nem GT 3 Auto


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (4. August 2018)

Next Level


----------



## CB-Corrado (5. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> welchen sinn haben die spiegel?


Ich habe bei Fahrten auf der Straße gerne den rückwärtigen Verkehr im Auge, ohne mich ständig umdrehen zu müssen. Also im Prinzip die gleiche Funktion wie am Auto oder Motorrad.


----------



## Bensemer (14. August 2018)

Hier stand Quatsch. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2018)

CB-Corrado schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Fahrten auf der Straße gerne den rückwärtigen Verkehr im Auge, ohne mich ständig umdrehen zu müssen. Also im Prinzip die gleiche Funktion wie am Auto oder Motorrad.


habe nur gefragt, da mir die ausrichtung richtung himmel etwas komisch vorkommt.


----------



## CB-Corrado (14. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> habe nur gefragt, da mir die ausrichtung richtung himmel etwas komisch vorkommt.


Da täuscht die Perspektive des Fotos. Wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt, hat man eine gute Sicht nach hinten.


----------



## michar (19. August 2018)

Im Sale ergattert...neuer Commuter vorallem für die dunkle Jahreszeit. Bergamont Grandurance 5.0 RD.  Vorbau und Sattelstütze hatte ich noch passend von Thomson hierliegen, ne TRP Spyre ist noch im zulauf. Die montierte Shimano Bremse ist von der  Bremsleistung zwar wirklich gut..aber optisch find ich sie beschissen. Ansonsten bleibt es erstmal so...langfristig tausch ich noch den Laufradsatz gegen was leichteres. Aber insgesamt bin ich absolut positiv Überrascht..unschlagbares Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Der Rahmen ist sehr schön gemacht, die Schutzbleche sind absolut traumhaft verarbeitet und komplett aus Metall. Die Claris komplett Gruppe ist auch absolut in Ordnung..abgesehen von den nur 8 Gängen geht man da keine Kompromisse zu den teureren Gruppen ein.


----------



## talybont (22. August 2018)

es tut sich wieder was...


----------



## nightwolf (22. August 2018)

Mal wieder ein ulkiger Fund von Unterwegs, hier jetzt von der Fahrt nach Berlin vergangene Woche ... noch ganz am Anfang, Raum Heilbronn


----------



## Stolem (23. August 2018)

Hier das Stelvio mal im Reisemodus diesen Sommer. Sind durch Polen/Tschechien und Co geradelt. 
Bin danach noch mal nach Schweden und Dänemark und habe deutlich reduziert. Bin dann nur mit den vorderen Taschen + Zelt auf dem Gepäckträger gefahren. Ging auch super.



Das Rad fuhr sich aber auch voll beladen echt anständig. Unsere längste und auch gleich schnellste Tour ging nach Poznan bei starkem Gegenwind. 135k und ein 26er waren noch drin


----------



## talybont (29. August 2018)

Fertig - Jungfernfahrt


----------



## dasspice (22. September 2018)

Neuaufbau eines Centurion Cross Country von 2008 mit XT Austattung (3x9 760/770)
Hier erstmal ein altes Foto (allerdings schon mit neuen kettenblättern).




Hier jetzt das Endergebnis:




Folgende Teile wurden getauscht/erneuert:
- Kinesis Alu Gabel, frisch silber gepulvert
- KCNC Steuersatz
- neuwertiger LRS mit XT Naben (750)
- LX Kettenblätter 48-36-26
- SLX Umwerfer
- Innenlager (BB-MT800)
- SRAM Kette
- Kassette 11-32
- Schwalbe Mondial 40-622
- Selle Prolink
- Schalt- und Bremszüge
- Shimano Klickpedale 536
- Elite Patao Flaschenhalter

Ich bezeichne das Rad als Freizeit/Fitnessrad. Die erste Probefahrt war gelungen. Nur kleine Änderungen stehen an: der 120er Vorbau ist zu lang, der Umwerfer vorne muss noch besser eingestellt werden.


----------



## michar (13. Oktober 2018)

Mein Bergamont Grandurance...neuer Laufradsatz mit nem SP Nabendynamo, ner B+M IQ X und TRP Spyre Bremsen. Alles getauscht was mir an der Serie nicht gefallen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spearmint730 (15. Oktober 2018)

michar schrieb:


> Alles getauscht was mir an der Serie nicht gefallen hat...
> Anhang anzeigen 783292



Darf ich fragen warum du dann nicht zum 7.0 gegriffen hast? 

Bei mir soll es nämlich das 7.0 werden


----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2018)

kleines Update:
SKS Edge, Maxxis Overdrive Excel 2C, Zefal HPX


----------



## michar (18. Oktober 2018)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum du dann nicht zum 7.0 gegriffen hast?
> 
> Bei mir soll es nämlich das 7.0 werden



weil das im sale war..ich hab im prinzip mit den ganzen umbauten und dem verkauf der orginal teile das teil so wie es dasteht etwas über dem normalen vk mir zusammengebaut...kann man denk ich nicht meckern


----------



## yedaki_de (27. Oktober 2018)

Mein Yuba-Mundo modifiziert:
3" WTB Ranger Reifen auf 67 mm Felgen. Da mussten auch neue Schutzbleche her, diese sind aus 4mm Multiplex, mit dem Heissluftfön gebogen. 
Ebenfalls musste ich mir eine Lösung wegen der Kettenlinie überlegen. Die Rolle funktioniert, so das auch die drei Kettenblätter vorne nutzbar sind. Die untere Kette liegt nur bei ausgeklapptem Ständer auf diesem auf.
Die ausklappbaren Bretter auf den Sideloadern sind für die grossen Taschen notwendig.
In der Gasmaskendose am Lenker ist die Luftflasche der Airzound-Hupe drin.
Natürlich hat das Rad einen Motor, eine Akkuladung recht bei Stufe 2 von 5 ca. 70km im Flachland, bei einem Schnitt von 26 - 27 km/h

Meine Frau fährt auch gerne damit


----------



## Rommos (29. Oktober 2018)

Finde den Small-Wheeler Prototyp von VO (Velo Orange) sehr cool


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das jetzt noch faltbar wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt noch faltbar wäre...



Genau - ansonsten will sich mir der Sinn nicht erschließen...


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Genau - ansonsten will sich mir der Sinn nicht erschließen...


Ich wollte den Sinn nicht gleich offen anzweifeln, bin da aber ganz bei dir


----------



## Rommos (30. Oktober 2018)

Klar, wäre vielleicht noch was mit teilbar...andererseits hilft vielen schon einfach, dass 20" in Zügen oftmals nix extra kostet (Fahrradkarte) - hatte sich so dann bei meinem Dahon als Hauptnutzung rausgestellt. 
Und es soll auch ein extra Bag dafür kommen bzw. in einen Koffer passen, denke so im Stile der Rinko bikes


----------



## c3pflo (30. Oktober 2018)

Faltbar wäre der Knaller!


----------



## friederjohannes (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde nicht dass das Rad unbedingt faltbar sein müsste. Klar ist es ein Nischenprodukt, aber wenn man sein Rad ständig durchs Treppenhaus schleppen muss kann das durchaus ein sehr sinnvolles Rad sein. Nicht jeder profitiert von der Faltbarkeit, aber wenn es faltbar sein soll muss man einiges an Kompromissen eingehen, der Preis wird sich erhöhen und das Rad wird nicht hübscher.
Bei dem Aufbau von oben würde ich mich allerdings nicht trauen eine Bordsteinkante runter zu fahren und Laub sollte auch besser nicht auf der Strasse liegen...


----------



## Deleted 73169 (30. Oktober 2018)

Kann man ja noch nachträglich erledigen: sägen, feilen, Winkel aus dem Baumarkt ranschrauben - fertig.


----------



## Ch_Bacca (2. November 2018)

„SCOOP Action“ vom Hersteller SCO (Dänemark)

Im November 1990 neu gekauft, sofort alles nicht Notwendige abgeschraubt. Später war es völlig abgerockt und vergammelt. Im Herbst 2016 restauriert und modernisiert.


----------



## Spezi66 (8. November 2018)

So, erstmal fertig



 

 

Wheeler Crossline 7000 von 91


----------



## mechatronixx (9. November 2018)

Mein Straggler.


----------



## hic (9. November 2018)

Ich würde ja gerne mal ein Foto sehen, in dem gezeigt wird, wie man diese Dirt Drops mit den Händen an den Bremsgriffen fährt. Ist das nicht unbequem oder fährt man die so nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2018)

hic schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal ein Foto sehen, in dem gezeigt wird, wie man diese Dirt Drops mit den Händen an den Bremsgriffen fährt. Ist das nicht unbequem oder fährt man die so nicht?


Du meinst auf den hoods? kann ich demnächst gerne machen. finde ich nicht bei allen ok. beim woodchipper geht es ganz gut, obwohl die aktuell etwas zu hoch stehen, der rücken ;-)


----------



## friederjohannes (9. November 2018)

hic schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal ein Foto sehen, in dem gezeigt wird, wie man diese Dirt Drops mit den Händen an den Bremsgriffen fährt. Ist das nicht unbequem oder fährt man die so nicht?





a.nienie schrieb:


> finde ich nicht bei allen ok.




Finde ich auch nicht bei allen ok. Längere Zeit gefahren bin ich nur den On-One Midge und den Ritchey VentureMax, und die greifen sich sehr unterschiedlich auf den Hoods. Beim Ritchey super, beim Midge hab ich es nie so richtig bequem bekommen. Würde sagen der ist am besten immer in den Drops zu fahren, und da ist die Position auch super.


----------



## ahouba (10. November 2018)

shand stoater rohloff mit flatbar (seit kurzem gibt es diese variante mit dem „daunder“ modell auch offiziell bei shand zu kaufen). dazu paul bremshebel und trp spire sättel. schwalbe g-one allround reifen für touren und alltag.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (10. November 2018)

ahouba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 793395
> 
> shand stoater rohloff mit flatbar (seit kurzem gibt es diese variante mit dem „daunder“ modell auch offiziell bei shand zu kaufen). dazu paul bremshebel und trp spire sättel. schwalbe g-one allround reifen für touren und alltag.


bildschön


----------



## Chr._J. (10. November 2018)

Haltet ihr die G-Ones für gut für ein Alltagsrad? Meiner meinung nach sind die viel zu schnell runtergefahren bzw. vor allem runtergebremst. Außerdem haben die keinen Reflexstreifen.

Zwei Vorteile haben sie natürlich:
1. Sie gehen ab wie Zäpfchen (wegen ihres sensationellen Gewichtes)
2. Sie sehen gut aus (wie man an Deinem sehr schicken Rad sieht)


----------



## ahouba (10. November 2018)

ja das gewicht und das rollverhalten sind sehr gut, vor allem bei strecken die asphalt und leichte landwege drin haben. für eine aussage zur dauerhaftigkeit und pannenschutz sind sie noch zu neu. ich finde sie gut für den alltag, wie weit sie sich im vergleich zum surly lht mit schwalbe marathons drauf (etwas unfairer vergleich … aber wer weiss) halten werden wir sehen. aber genau deshalb sind sie montiert.


----------



## Angemalt (12. November 2018)

Wintertrekker


----------



## goodie (12. November 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> So, erstmal fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 792897 Anhang anzeigen 792898
> 
> Wheeler Crossline 7000 von 91



Hallo, ist es das Rahmenset welches hier im Forum vor kurzem angeboten wurde? Würde mir nämlich auch gefallen. Finde den Rahmen schon seitdem Wheeler ihn auf dem Markt gebracht hat super.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spezi66 (12. November 2018)

Ich schreib dir mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2018)

Konnte heute meinen neuen Reise-Panzer abholen und nutzte den nebligen Tag dann auch gleich für eine ausgedehnte Testfahrt. Die 29x3.0 Zoll Reifen sind echte Brummer, machen offroad aber jede Menge Spass. Das ist ein TREK1120, in 21,5 Zoll und wiegt fahrfertig inkl. Pedale satte 14,5kg. Ich werde bestimmt noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen, bis es dann Anfang März auf eine zweiwöchige Bikepacking-Radreise durch Italien geht.


----------



## Specialk (15. November 2018)

Bin gespannt wie sich das neue Cockpit fährt.....


----------



## Milamber (23. November 2018)

aje. Das hier hat vor 5-6 Jahren harmlos angefangen. Für etwa 100€ gebraucht gekauft um damit zur Arbeit fahren zu können. Ich hatte nie vor mich um dieses Rad zu kümmern. 
Aber da ich jetzt bis Ende März auf mein neues Mountainbike warten muss, hat es mich irgendwie unter den Fingern gejuckt doch noch ein reines Stadtfahrrad zu bauen. Wir wollen nicht darüber reden ob sich das wirklich lohnt . 

Also Cockpit komplett getauscht, Brems- und Schaltzüge erneuert, neue Kassette (7x) und Kette drauf. 
Jetzt müssten eigentlich neue Laufräder dran. Da könnte ich auch gleich auf 9x umsteigen. Dickere Reifen wären super. Ich denke, ich könnte sogar bis 47 gehen. Aber mit 42er wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Vorne hätte ich gerne eine 1x Kurbel. 
Neuer Sattel wäre, wie man sieht, auch angebracht.
Schutzbleche wohl ganz runter. Der Hintere ist ganz schön verbogen. Den vorderen habe ich schon abgemacht.


----------



## mwcycles (23. November 2018)

Neuer Lastenrad-Prototyp, selbst mit viel Recycling zusammengebraten. Fährt fast wie en normales Fahrrad, Vorderradbremse kommt, sobald ich eine lange Bremsleitung gefunden habe.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. November 2018)

traumhaft. gewicht?
haste noch mehr detailbilder zum verteilen?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (24. November 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798320
> 
> Neuer Lastenrad-Prototyp, selbst mit viel Recycling zusammengebraten. Fährt fast wie en normales Fahrrad, Vorderradbremse kommt, sobald ich eine lange Bremsleitung gefunden habe.



Gefällt mir! Was für eine Radgrösse hast du da am Vorderrad? 24" warum hast du zwei Lenkgestänge angebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (24. November 2018)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Gefällt mir! Was für eine Radgrösse hast du da am Vorderrad? 24" warum hast du zwei Lenkgestänge angebaut.


Ist ein 20" Vorderrad, die Perspektive täuscht. 
Mit 2 Lenkgestängen kann man die Drehpunkte weiter nach hinten verlegen, dadurch wird grösserer Einschlagwinkel möglich (im Moment +- 45°, mit Optimisierung sollten +- 60° möglich sein) und die Lenkpräzision wird deutlich besser, da längerer Hebelarm.
Ziel ist ein Lenkverhalten wie beim Douze Cycles, aber ohne die aufwändige Seilzuglenkung.
Mehr Photos mach ich noch, wiegen auch, ist aber noch nicht uf Leichtbau optimiert. Am nächsten werden noch einige Rohre weggelassen!


----------



## mwcycles (24. November 2018)

Wie gewünscht, ein paar weitere Bilder!


----------



## rasumichin (9. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schöne Räder wieder mal.... Mein On One sieht auch wieder ein wenig anders aus

Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mir eingebildet ich hätte gerne wieder mal ein MTB








Nach einigen Ausfahrten inkl schmerzhafter Stürze musste ich mir aber eingestehen, dass ich doch lieber auf befestigten Wegen bleiben sollte.
Neues Rad ist teuer, genug Teile waren vorhanden, warum den Gaul nich umbauen?
Erstmal muss es ein wenig Gepäck tragen können.





Aber wer braucht auf der Straße eine Federgabel?
Und manchmal braucht man auch nicht unbedingt Gepäck...





Oder doch? und was ist mit Schutzblechen?














Natürlich ist es nicht fertig, wenn ich noch eine Möglichkeit finde an die Gabel einen Lowrider zu basteln, oder eine passende Gabel mit Aufnahmen finde wird der noch montiert. Und ein Nady kommt auch noch inkl Beleuchtung und Lademöglichkeit über USB.
Und dann.... dann will ich vielleicht doch mal wieder ein MTB 

Für ein Stadt und Reiserad sind 27,5 Zoll vielleicht ungewöhnlich, aber das Rad fährt sich obwohl es mal ein All Mountain Hardtail war überraschend gut auf kurzen und gerne auch längeren Touren.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (11. Dezember 2018)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Räder wieder mal.... Mein On One sieht auch wieder ein wenig anders aus
> 
> Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mir eingebildet ich hätte gerne wieder mal ein MTB
> 
> ...



https://www.bikebude24.de/ATB-Alu-Trekking-Gabel-Disc-only-Einbauhoehe-470mm-Schwarz-glaenzend
Die gab es bei denen auch mal in schwarz matt.


----------



## aquarius-biker (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
dann möchte ich auch mal mein neues Reiserad zeigen, nach Verkauf des alten 26er.
Nach langem hin und her, keiner Lust selbst eines aufzubauen ist das meine neuste Interpretation eines Reise 29er's.
Koga Worldtraveller Signature mit Rohloff, HS33 Felgenbremse (als überzeugter HS33 Fahrer am Reiserad) und 50-622 Schwalbe Almotion


----------



## rasumichin (12. Dezember 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> https://www.bikebude24.de/ATB-Alu-Trekking-Gabel-Disc-only-Einbauhoehe-470mm-Schwarz-glaenzend
> Die gab es bei denen auch mal in schwarz matt.



Wenn es die jetzt noch mit tapered Schaft gäbe....


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2018)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Wenn es die jetzt noch mit tapered Schaft gäbe....


Nimm doch einen Reduzierkonus oder ein anderes Steuersatzunterteil. Um Ästhetik wirds bei dem Rad ja nicht gehen


----------



## rasumichin (12. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nimm doch einen Reduzierkonus oder ein anderes Steuersatzunterteil. Um Ästhetik wirds bei dem Rad ja nicht gehen



Autsch, das tut weh... Ja ein Reduzierkonus sollte Abhilfe schaffen. Steuersatz möchte ich ungern tauschen.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (13. Dezember 2018)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Ja ein Reduzierkonus sollte Abhilfe schaffen.


tut er 



rasumichin schrieb:


> Steuersatz möchte ich ungern tauschen.


musst Du nicht...
hast einen Cane Creek verbaut, oder? -> https://www.bike24.de/p1116910.html

ich fahr auch immer wieder mal eine Starrgabel am On One mit 1 1/8" Carbonschaft und Reduzierkonus...





ride on


----------



## varadero (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir im "Sommerschlussverkauf" ein STEVENS P-Carpo Tour gekauft:


 

 




 



Die 2.15er Reifen in 622mm rollen wirklich sensationell, gerade wenn der Untergrund nicht mehr ganz glatt ist. Das große Gewicht ist aber leider auch spürbar.
Pinion P1.18 und Gates Riemen sind für mich neu (_komme_ von einem 26" Rad mit Rohloff), und funktionieren super!
Lediglich die horizontalen Ausfallenden, die beim Radausbau verstellt werden müssen da hinten unverständlicherweise keine Steckachsennabe verbaut ist, sind extrem ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Dezember 2018)

varadero schrieb:


> Lediglich die horizontalen Ausfallenden, die beim Radausbau verstellt werden müssen da hinten unverständlicherweise keine Steckachsennabe verbaut ist, sind extrem ärgerlich.


Das ist wirklich dämlich konstruiert. Ich würde aber eher den Schnellspanner ausbauen, das geht schneller.


----------



## varadero (13. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich dämlich konstruiert. Ich würde aber eher den Schnellspanner ausbauen, das geht schneller.


Dann kann man das Rad aber auch noch nicht nach unten raus nehmen (135mm SP Nabe). :-(


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## doctor worm (13. Dezember 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> schnellspanner raus, rad nach vorne, riemen aushängen, rad nach hinten entnehmen.


dafür muss wohl aber auch der Kettenspanner verstellt werden, wegen der Achsenden. Man bräuchte ne 10mm Thruaxle-Nabe, die man rausnehmen kann um das Rad nach unten zu entnehmen...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## varadero (13. Dezember 2018)

Der Spannmechanismus drückt natürlich schon direkt auf die Nabe:





Und um den Riemen von der Riemenscheibe zu bekommen müssen die Spannschrauben sehr weit zurück gedreht werden.
Wirklich eine dämliche Konstruktion!
Man stelle sich jetzt einen Platten in der Nacht vor!!!


----------



## goodie (16. Dezember 2018)

Endlich ist es fertig, aber wegen Sch... Wetter steht es noch beim Kumpel.













Rahmen:                   VSF T700 Disc, schwarz matt pulverbeschichtet, hohlraumversiegelt
Gabel:                      Soma Wolverine, orange, holhlraumversiegelt
Steuersatz:               Acros
Sattel:                      SQ Lab, 6 Serie mit Titanstreben
Vorbau,
Lenker,
Sattelstütze:             Ritchey Classic
Griffe:                       Ergon
Klingel:                     Crane Bell
Flaschenhalter:         Blackburn silber
Gepäckträger:           Tubus Airy
Gruppe:                    komplette Deore Gruppe in grau/silber (wollte nicht schwarz -                                          auf die Schalthebel musste ich ewig warten)
Hollowtech Lager:      Deore XT
Laufräder:                 Shimano Deore XT, DT Comp 1,8/2mm, DT Felge (belastbar bis 160)
Reifen:                     Panaracer Paesala 38mm
Schläuche:               Schwalbe SV
Pedale:                    Shimano PD-GR 500 silber


Gruß Thomas


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Dezember 2018)

die gabelfarbe gefällt mir. einen gepäckträger in der farbe fänd ich genial. gerne mehr detailbilder


----------



## goodie (17. Dezember 2018)

Das hatte ich mir sogar überlegt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch_Bacca (17. Dezember 2018)

goodie schrieb:


> Endlich ist es fertig
> ...
> Griffe:                       Ergon
> ...


Steck Dir bei der Probefahrt einen 4er-Inbus ein. Die Griffe wirst Du noch verstellen wollen.


----------



## goodie (18. Dezember 2018)

Ch_Bacca schrieb:


> Steck Dir bei der Probefahrt einen 4er-Inbus ein. Die Griffe wirst Du noch verstellen wollen.



Ja, wenn man den Lenker dreht, sollte man auch noch die Ergons wieder in die richtige Position bringen. Und nicht nur die Schalt und Bremshebel. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2018)

@goodie Hast du auch mal über ein schwarzes Cockpit + Sattelstütze nachgedacht? Ich denke das würde das Rad nochmal aufwerten.

Ist deine Gabel kürzer als die von VSF?


----------



## goodie (19. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @goodie Hast du auch mal über ein schwarzes Cockpit + Sattelstütze nachgedacht? Ich denke das würde das Rad nochmal aufwerten.
> 
> Ist deine Gabel kürzer als die von VSF?


Gabel ist gleich lang. Der Vorlauf ist um 1 mm anders als bei der VSF Gabel. Die VSF Gabel war für mich nie ein Thema, da gerade und aus Alu. Die anderen Soma Gabeln haben mir vom Gabelkopf besser gefallen (gibt es auch in Orange), aber der Vorlauf ist deutlich anders. Wollte die Geometrie nicht verhunzen. Soma deswegen, weil sie meiner Meinung nach einfach wertiger sind, als z.B. die schöne Surly Gabel. Es gab die Soma Gabel auch noch in Schwarz. Nur der Rahmen ist schwarz matt pulverbeschichtet und die Gabel wäre glänzend gewesen. Hätte auch nicht gepasst. Habe eigentlich alle Längen dem VSF Orginalrad angepasst (Vorbau, Kurbel, Gabel). Nur bei den Spacern habe ich 1 cm mehr drauf.

Schwarz war für mich nie ein Thema. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von Schwarz bei den Anbauteilen. Deswegen musste es ja auch die Deore Gruppe in Silber/Grau sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## goodie (19. Dezember 2018)

Ist deine Gabel kürzer als die von VSF?

Habe nochmals alles recherchiert. Du hast recht, die Gabel ist kürzer. Ich dachte bis heute morgen die VSF Gabeln haben auch 390/400 mm Einbauhöhe. Die Soma hat 400 mm. Die VSF Rahmen mit Alu Gabel (T700 Disc, T700 usw.) haben Gabeln mit 420mm. Beim TX 800 (ist der gleiche Rahmen wie beim normalen T700) wird eine Gabel mit 410er Einbauhöhe verwendet. So gesehen ist die Gabel 1 cm zu kurz.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hansano (19. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem abfallenden Oberrohr und dem nicht waagerechten Gepäckträger sieht es aus, als wenn es da einen Schlag auf den Sattel gab. Irgendwie gestaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (19. Dezember 2018)

Das Rad, steht auf einem Ständer !!! Ohne ist erstens der Gepäckträger gerade und zweitens sieht das Oberrohr nomal abfallend aus. Das 52er von VSF hat ein stärker abfallendes Oberrohr. Meistens wird die 57er Rahmenhöhe abgebildet. Da sieht es nicht so extrem aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## goodie (27. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, anbei ein paar Detailbilder. Bin damit mal eine Runde gefahren. Die Ergon müssen nur noch ein bisserl gedreht werden. Der Gepäckträger bekommt noch eine Verlängerung von Tubus, damit er nicht so nahe am Reifen ist.





































Gruß Thomas


----------



## tryh (1. Januar 2019)

Habe mal die Restekiste bemüht und mir ein geschaltetes rtw Rad gebastelt...



heavycommuter by try harder, auf Flickr
Die Gabel ist etwas beängstigend flexy und der Lenker/Vorbau zu tief, ansonsten 'nen feiner Gerät.


----------



## alli333i (2. Januar 2019)

So ne Restekiste will ich auch!

Meeega nice


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. Januar 2019)

Mein für die Sommerreise erstmalig reisetauglich umgebautes MTB, ein Radon ZR Race aus 2013. Und ich glaube, dass dies auch mein Reiserad bleibt. 
Bin damit auch wunderbar zwei Mal durch die Alpen gefahren...





Ich habe damit nur ein kleines Problem, denn so fehlt mir jetzt ein MTB für die Freizeit, da ich nur ungern jedes Mal den Lowrider und Thule Gepäckträger auf- und abbauen möchte. Ich weiß, eher ein Luxusproblem. Noch ein Fahrrad mehr?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Januar 2019)

goodie schrieb:


> Hallo, anbei ein paar Detailbilder. Bin damit mal eine Runde gefahren. Die Ergon müssen nur noch ein bisserl gedreht werden. Der Gepäckträger bekommt noch eine Verlängerung von Tubus, damit er nicht so nahe am Reifen ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808700
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808705



Die Gabel ist ein echter Hingucker. Du könntest wirklich überlegen den Tubus auch in der Farbe zu lackieren. War es Absicht, dass du die Warnschilder auf den Bremsscheiben gelassen hast? Ich mein, farblich passt es dazu.


----------



## goodie (3. Januar 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist ein echter Hingucker. Du könntest wirklich überlegen den Tubus auch in der Farbe zu lackieren. War es Absicht, dass du die Warnschilder auf den Bremsscheiben gelassen hast? Ich mein, farblich passt es dazu.


 Vielen Dank. Upps die Warnschilder müssen noch ab. Passen farblich aber eigentlich ganz gut.
Hatte usprünglich vor das der Gepäckträger in Gabelfarbe pulverbeschichten zu lassen. Aber beim Airy habe ich das dann lieber gelassen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Januar 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Mein für die Sommerreise erstmalig reisetauglich umgebautes MTB, ein Radon ZR Race aus 2013. Und ich glaube, dass dies auch mein Reiserad bleibt.
> Bin damit auch wunderbar zwei Mal durch die Alpen gefahren...
> 
> 
> ...


lass doch das getule fürs hardtailen einfach dran


----------



## KUBIKUS (4. Januar 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> lass doch das getule fürs hardtailen einfach dran


Das lässt sich ja noch leicht an- und abbauen. Schwieriger wird es mit dem Lowrider vorne, aber auch das ist, so oft im Jahr wird man nicht unterwegs sein, eher ein Luxusproblem und lösbar.


----------



## navidoppel (4. Januar 2019)

Lösen lässt sich das doch ganz einfach: Fahrräder kann man nie genug haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (26. Januar 2019)

REcycle


----------



## randinneur (26. Januar 2019)




----------



## null-2wo (26. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ReCycle
> Anhang anzeigen 819195 Anhang anzeigen 819196 Anhang anzeigen 819197 Anhang anzeigen 819198 Anhang anzeigen 819199



hot! vor allem die gabel


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> hot! vor allem die gabel



Gerade die mag ich nicht, aber sonst...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> REcycle



Ja, ist schon ganz ok so...


----------



## shibby68 (26. Januar 2019)

Unglaublich stark. Da passt alles


----------



## MucPaul (27. Januar 2019)

varadero schrieb:


> Der Spannmechanismus drückt natürlich schon direkt auf die Nabe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Konstruktion ist der größte Schwachsinn, denn ich je gesehen habe. Bei mir kann man das Rad nach unten abnehmen und die Riemenspannung bleibt erhalten. Auch da ist ein Platten flicken schon ein großer Terz, vor allem weil auch da nach dem Einbau die Kettenspannung haarscharf ungleichmäßig ist und der Riemen seitlich weglaufen will. 
Bei Dir bist Du mit einem Platten völlig hilflos.
So ein Rad hätte ich niemals gekauft.


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> REcycle
> Anhang anzeigen 819195 Anhang anzeigen 819196 Anhang anzeigen 819197 Anhang anzeigen 819198 Anhang anzeigen 819199


haben sich deren schweisskünste verbessert? ich bin geneigt mir endlich so ein teil zuzulegen und dafür mein trekkingrad zu schlachten und mein hardtail ebenfalls zu verkaufen. tochter und eheweib finden es gut. zumal ich den firmenwagen erstmal abgegeben habe.


ich bin ein wenig verliebt...
http://www.eliancycles.com/bicycles/cargobike-urban


----------



## track94 (28. Januar 2019)

Das verlinkte Bike wäre auch meins 

Die Recycle scheint es ja nicht so häufig zu geben bei uns ...aber selbst bei meinen zwei Rahmen mit 5 Monaten dazwischen konnte man schon eine Verbesserung erkennen .
Allerdings ist beim zweiten Rahmen die Zug Verlegung nicht so dolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Godtake (29. Januar 2019)

Weshalb werden Lastenräder denn so häufig mit 26" Hinterrad entworfen und gebaut?
Ein ausreichend stabiles 29" Laufrad ist doch sicher nicht der springende Punkt.
Das REcylce hat dann noch so lange Kettenstreben, dass auch ein 29er "passen" würde


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht weil es die Lastverteilung besser ausgleicht? Der Schwerpunkt vom Rad kommt tiefer, es hat einen kürzeren Radstand und wird damit wendiger?


----------



## null-2wo (29. Januar 2019)




----------



## Phonelaf (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2019)

Vor drei Tagen:


 

Gestern, als Kleinteile fehlten:


----------



## Lorebo (4. Februar 2019)

Phonelaf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 822069



Welches Schutzblech hast du da verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phonelaf (4. Februar 2019)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Welches Schutzblech hast du da verbaut?


Hi,
die Schutzbleche waren serienmäßig verbaut.
Gruß
Olaf


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (7. Februar 2019)




----------



## kreisbremser (7. Februar 2019)

schönes radl.
weicht das rad geometrisch stark vom cube delhi ab? abgesehen von der nicht-federgabelgeo...
das geröhr sieht ihm recht ähnlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2019)

Hmm. Wieso den Scheinwerfer so hoch?


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hmm. Wieso den Scheinwerfer so hoch?


Kein Schatten vom eigenen Vorderrad, weniger Dreckbeschuss, mit Dropbar Schutz bei Stürzen, Das Kabel zum Rücklicht fällt zwischen den anderen Leitungen kaum auf, usw. 
Hat eigentlich nur Vorteile


----------



## pefro (8. Februar 2019)

Schönes Radl, cleane Optik - gefällt mir. Einzig das Kabelhandling um den Nabendynamo hat mich etwas verwundert. Wird das von Cube so ausgeliefert? 







Der Rahmen sieht tatsächlich ein wenig nach meinem Delhi aus - kann mir aber alleine von der Geo her nicht vorstellen, dass sie den an nem  Drop Bar Bike verbauen.


----------



## Lorebo (8. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hmm. Wieso den Scheinwerfer so hoch?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Kein Schatten vom eigenen Vorderrad, weniger Dreckbeschuss, mit Dropbar Schutz bei Stürzen, Das Kabel zum Rücklicht fällt zwischen den anderen Leitungen kaum auf, usw.
> Hat eigentlich nur Vorteile


...und je nach Optik weniger Blendwirkung für den Gegenverkehr.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (8. Februar 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> weicht das rad geometrisch stark vom cube delhi ab?



Puuuh dazu kann ich dir nix sagen, ist das erste Cube mit dem ich mich näher befasst habe.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich nur Vorteile



Korrekt



pefro schrieb:


> Wird das von Cube so ausgeliefert?



Leider ja, war auch das einzige was ich zu "nörgeln" hätte, ist halt me Carbongabel und da wollen die intern nicht führen. Werde mich der Sache nochmal annehmen. 



Lorebo schrieb:


> und je nach Optik weniger Blendwirkung für den Gegenverkehr.



Bin gestern abend ne kleine Runde im dunklen gefahren, und fand die Höhe mehr als angenehm. Schöne Ausleuchtung vorm Rad, und ich denke auch das der Gegenverkehr damit besser klar kommt. 

https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/road/road-cyclocross/nuroad/cube-nuroad-race-fe-blackngrey-2019/


----------



## friederjohannes (14. Februar 2019)

Zum Alltagsrad umgebautes Koga Miyata Ladies Champ. Original gehen nur 25er Reifen rein, mit Schutzblechen ist es schon bei 23ern schwer alles schleiffrei zu bekommen. Da das Rad der Besitzerin aber sonst sehr gut passt, habe ich es auf 650b umgerüstet. Et voila, 37er Reifen und Schutzbleche kein Problem.


----------



## navidoppel (14. Februar 2019)

Nicht schlecht . Und das passt trotzdem problemlos mit den Bremsen ????
Bei Scheibenbremsen ist mir das klar. Aber bei Canti ....
Scheinbar macht beim Verstellweg der Bremsbeläge der Unterschied zwischen 27,5 und 28 nicht viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (14. Februar 2019)

Bei Canti wär's in der Tat problematisch, aber hier sind Seitenzugbremsen verbaut. Ich musste welche mit längerem Reach einbauen, die auch breiter sind und die Schutzblechsituation nochmal vereinfachen.


----------



## navidoppel (14. Februar 2019)

Ok. Stimmt. Wo du es sagst ... Man kann es erkennen  
Aber auch hier ist es spannend,  dass es geht


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2019)

navidoppel schrieb:


> (...) Scheinbar macht beim Verstellweg der Bremsbeläge der Unterschied zwischen 27,5 und 28 nicht viel aus.


Zunaechst einmal: Das ist *kein* 27.5". 
650B / 584 ETRTO ist nur dann 27.5", wenn entsprechend fette Reifen verbaut sind.
Sonst ist es 26 x 1 1 /2
Ist genauso wie 700C / 622 ETRTO: Das ist auch nur mit dicken Reifen 29" - sonst 28" (bzw. mit so schmalen Reifen nicht mal das)

Ich weiss schon: Kapiert keiner - machen alle falsch ...

Ansonsten einfache Rechnung: (622-584)/2 = 19 -> braucht man halt 19mm laengere Schenkel an der Bremse.
Offensichtlich ist das Rad serienmaessig fuer die kurzen RR-Bremsen mit 40-50 ausgelegt.
Braucht man halt dann welche um die 65mm. Sowas in der Art
https://www.ebay.de/itm/151793049137

Kein Hexenwerk


----------



## friederjohannes (14. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Kein Hexenwerk



Das stimmt. Ich habe diese Bremsen verbaut, funktionieren soweit sehr gut.
Als schwieriger hat sich die Suche nach einer Felge herausgestellt. 650b mit Bremsflanke ist nicht sehr häufig. Nach einem Tipp von @Gitanes und @useless habe ich dann bei Sella Berolinum eine bestellt. Qualität ist gut, Laufradbau war zwar nicht so eine Freude wie bei der Archetype die ich letztens in den Fingern hatte, die kostet aber eben auch das Dreifache.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Februar 2019)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> (...) 650b mit Bremsflanke ist nicht sehr häufig. (...)


Ups, das verwundert mich fast ein bissl. 
Ich haette jetzt in Frankreich geschaut, dort ist das 'seit Menschengedenken' die Standardgroesse bei Stadtfahrraedern.
Ja aber hast Recht, auf ebay.fr werde ich jetzt auch nicht gleich von tollen Angeboten ueberrollt


----------



## friederjohannes (14. Februar 2019)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch überrascht. Früher habe ich mal die Fahrradwerkstatt eines französischen Studentenwohnheims betreut, da hätte ich tatsächlich ohne Probleme was passendes im Ersatzteillager (ein großer Haufen alte mehr oder weniger ausgeschlachtete Räder) gefunden.
Aber die Tatsache dass DT keine im Programm hat deutet wohl darauf hin dass der Markt ziemlich klein ist. Pacenti Brevet war zunächst das einzige was ich gefunden hatte, aber 90 € war mir dann doch etwas viel, da hätte ich für die Felgen allein mehr ausgeben müssen als der gesamte Umbau jetzt gekostet hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Vor drei Tagen:
> Anhang anzeigen 822563
> 
> Gestern, als Kleinteile fehlten:
> ...



Jetzt aber mal. Auch gleich wieder mit Sommerreifen:



 



 


 

Jetzt fehlt noch ein gescheiter Rahmen.


----------



## navidoppel (15. Februar 2019)

Gescheiter Rahmen ?
Salsa Vaya im Bikemarkt. Hab ich gerade mal gesehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2019)

navidoppel schrieb:


> Gescheiter Rahmen ?
> Salsa Vaya im Bikemarkt. Hab ich gerade mal gesehen



Leider zu niedrig im Stack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (15. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte schon lange hier was beitragen. Und da mein Octane One Kode mit Licht und Blechen nicht mehr als Gravelbike durchgeht, sollte es jetzt doch passen?!


----------



## BQuark (16. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Zunaechst einmal: Das ist *kein* 27.5".
> 650B / 584 ETRTO ist nur dann 27.5", wenn entsprechend fette Reifen verbaut sind.
> Sonst ist es 26 x 1 1 /2
> Ist genauso wie 700C / 622 ETRTO: Das ist auch nur mit dicken Reifen 29" - sonst 28" (bzw. mit so schmalen Reifen nicht mal das)
> ...


Sie können es nicht "richtig" machen, denn
Ein 28" Rennradreifen hat Aussendurchmesser 67,5 cm. Das sind 26,6"
Ein 28" Trekkingreifen mit 35 mm Breite hat Aussendurchmesser 69,5 cm. Das sind nicht mal 27,5", sondern 27,3" und trotzdem heissen sie 28"
Diese Zollangaben für Reifen sind irreführend und daher ist einfach 559=26, 584=27,5, 622=28, 622=29


----------



## nightwolf (16. Februar 2019)

BQuark schrieb:


> (...) Diese Zollangaben für Reifen sind irreführend und daher ist einfach 559=26, 584=27,5, 622=28, 622=29


Ist das Dein Ernst? 

_'Weil sie irrefuehrend sind, machen wir es lieber 'einfach' = komplett falsch??'_

Au weia ...
Wenn, dann muesstest Du die Zollgroessen aus Deinem Sprachgebrauch eliminieren.
Das waere das einzig Richtige.

Nebenbei, 26" = 571 (bei Triathlon) und 28" = 635 (Hollandrad).
Will sagen, irgendwelche 1:1 Entsprechungen gibt es sowieso nicht.

Aber: Fuer mich ist es immer wieder interessant, zu erfahren, wie bescheuert manche Leute denken. Dafuer reicht naemlich bei mir die Phantasie nicht


----------



## doctor worm (16. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst?
> 
> _'Weil sie irrefuehrend sind, machen wir es lieber 'einfach' = komplett falsch??'_
> 
> ...


Was ist denn das für ein Ton hier?
Bei der Uneindeutigkeit der Zollangaben bei den Reifengrößen, legt sich halt der ein oder andere seine eigene Erklärung zu recht. Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum man da gleich beleidigend werden muss!?
Für mich ist 584 auch immer 650B, ich verstehe aber warum, wenn man zu der alten Bezeichnung keinen Bezug hat und man im Rahmen der neu aufgeploppten Laufradgrößenbezeichnung beim MTB diese einfach übernimmt. Jeder weiß doch was gemeint ist und Zollangaben sind im Sprachgebrauch einfach mal die gängigeren.... 

Und um zur vollständigen Konfussion noch was beizutragen: 27"=630 !


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2019)

im vergleich zu den ganzen steckachsen, steuersatzgedöns, finde ich das mit den felgen noch erfrischend easy. wie das heisst ist mir wuppe, hauptsache der schlappen passt drauf...


----------



## nightwolf (16. Februar 2019)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Ton hier? (...)


Wenn Dir der Ton nicht passt (warum auch immer, hab nur gefragt ob er den Bloedsinn ernst meint, und *dass* es Bloedsinn ist sollte ausser Frage stehen) - dann entspricht er halt der Qualitaet des vorangegangenen Beitrags  

Ist wieder so ein Tucholsky-Fall ... Der boese ist nicht der, der den Schmutz verursacht (dummes Zeug geschrieben) hat, sondern der, der darauf hinweist ... 


doctor worm schrieb:


> Für mich ist 584 auch immer 650B (...)


Diese Entsprechung ist ja auch korrekt. Nur 27.5"  ist es eben nicht immer.
27.5" ist es nur mit dicken Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (16. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Dir der Ton nicht passt (warum auch immer, hab nur gefragt ob er den Bloedsinn ernst meint, und *dass* es Bloedsinn ist sollte ausser Frage stehen) - dann entspricht er halt der Qualitaet des vorangegangenen Beitrags
> 
> Ist wieder so ein Tucholsky-Fall ... Der boese ist nicht der, der den Schmutz verursacht (dummes Zeug geschrieben) hat, sondern der, der darauf hinweist ....



Ließ doch dann mal bitte was du klein unter deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast:


nightwolf schrieb:


> Aber: Fuer mich ist es immer wieder interessant, zu erfahren, wie bescheuert manche Leute denken. Dafuer reicht naemlich bei mir die Phantasie nicht


Was ist denn das bitte für ein Ton? Und das bezugnehmend auf den Beitrag von @BQuark, der vielleicht nicht vollständig, aber auch nicht falsch ist... Ich seh da auch kein Hinweisen deinerseits, eher beleidigendes Zurechtweisen.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Diese Entsprechung ist ja auch korrekt. Nur 27.5"  ist es eben nicht immer.
> 27.5" ist es nur mit dicken Reifen.



Schon klar, dennoch sollte klar sein, dass das gleiche Felgenmaß gemeint ist.


----------



## Deleted 73169 (16. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2019)

Mein Surly Cross Check in neuem Gewand. Als mein treuer Begleiter über die letzten Jahre konnte ich mich nicht trennen..stattdessen gabs neues Pulver in blaugrau (ral7031)..teile waren größtenteils noch vorhanden.


----------



## friederjohannes (16. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Surly Cross Check in neuem Gewand. Als mein treuer Begleiter über die letzten Jahre konnte ich mich nicht trennen..stattdessen gabs neues Pulver in blaugrau (ral7031)..teile waren größtenteils noch vorhanden.



Schöner Aufbau! Jetzt nur noch ne rote Sattelklemme 

Das hintere Schutzblech sieht aber ein bisschen wackelig aus, klappert das nicht?


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2019)

Habe bewusst auf irgenswelches Eloxal Zeugs verzichtet..schlicht soll es sein . Die Schutzbleche sind in Ordnung...aber bei größerem gewackel klapperts bisschen. Da sind die bluemels mit den 2 streben etwas besser..


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Februar 2019)

Oh, da ist ja noch was...





Ist auch ein Singlespeed Geländerad, aber dank Licht, Blechen und Schloss wohl hier besser aufgehoben.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Februar 2019)

Hier passts ja auch gut:


----------



## randinneur (20. Februar 2019)

Wieder mal heißer Shit, Johnny. Schönste XTR-Gruppe evah.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Februar 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Schönste XTR-Gruppe evah.


Danke! ja das ist sie, ich hab leider nur Schaltwerk + Umwerfer


----------



## randinneur (20. Februar 2019)

Ist das keine 900er Kurbel? Sah so aus. Egal. Sieht sehr stimmig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Februar 2019)

Nee leider nein; ist ne alte Deore, von einem Bauer 'Apocalypse' 
ich hab sie aber etwas poliert.
jetzt such ich 900er Kurbeln


----------



## goodie (21. Februar 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Hier passts ja auch gut:
> Anhang anzeigen 829003



Bitte mehr und größere Fotos !!!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. Februar 2019)

gerne, bitteschön (Detailbilder gibts leider nur von drinnen + schlecht, sorry)



 



 
Der Rahmen hat schön durchdachte Details wie Zugeinsteller für Bremse und Umwerfer:


 


 
Shutter Precision Nachbau von Contec, geht auch


 
ich bin begeistert von den Reifen


 


 
und noch in welche in Aktion


 


 
Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind noch Platzhalter wegen Länge und Winkel bzw Offset, ich denke da kommt in näherer Zukunft was von Paul...


----------



## michar (24. Februar 2019)

Mein täglicher Computer mit Komplettumbau der Schaltung auf 4700er sti mit ner 11fach 105 Gruppe. Nochmal deutlich Gewicht gespart...original ist eigentlich jetzt nur noch der Rahmen..


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> 4700er sti mit ner 11fach 105


Habe ich heute auch eingeweiht, wobei ich nur ein 105er Schaltwerk (5800) verwende


----------



## Deleted 73169 (24. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Mein täglicher Com*p*uter



Der Beamer vorne ist cool, aber wo hast Du die Tastatur versteckt?


----------



## c-racer (25. Februar 2019)




----------



## kreisbremser (25. Februar 2019)

nettes rad. das kabelgeschlunz am hinteren bremszug würde ich persönlich noch etwas dezenter verlegen. passt aber sehr gut zum ordentlich gebrauchten look deines tourenschlämpchens 
das geraffel am schaltwerk ist die übersetzung für die rennradhebel?


----------



## null-2wo (26. Februar 2019)

c-racer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 831136


schönes stelvio! haben die einen neuen paintjob?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-racer (26. Februar 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> nettes rad. das kabelgeschlunz am hinteren bremszug würde ich persönlich noch etwas dezenter verlegen. passt aber sehr gut zum ordentlich gebrauchten look deines tourenschlämpchens
> das geraffel am schaltwerk ist die übersetzung für die rennradhebel?


Das Kabel ist optisch nicht so schön, ja... wollte mir noch Spiel lassen für die Lichtposition oben am Lenker, irgendwo muss das überschüssige Kabel untergebracht werden 
Die Rolle ist von jtek, ja. Funktioniert prima, nur etwas fummelig bei der ersten Montage.



null-2wo schrieb:


> schönes stelvio! haben die einen neuen paintjob?


Danke! Die Farbe ist eine Pulverbeschichtung. Originallack war eher mies qualitativ...
Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf...adel-im-heuhaufen.849642/page-4#post-15767647


----------



## c-racer (26. Februar 2019)

michar schrieb:


> original ist eigentlich jetzt nur noch der Rahmen..


Wundert mich jetzt wenig


----------



## michar (26. Februar 2019)

c-racer schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt wenig



das lag aber weniger daran das es orginal schlecht war...preis leistung wirklich sehr gut. Aber es ist wie so oft...man fängt irgendwo mal an und hört dann nicht mehr auf


----------



## Sickgirl (4. März 2019)

Gestern habe ich mein altes Thurot wieder zusammen gebaut, habe den Rahmen ja ein paar Jahre auf dem Balkon liegen gehabt und schon fast vergessen.

Letzten Herbst habe ich dann doch beschlossen ihn wieder zu reanimieren

Teile sind von meinem alten Stadtrad und aus der Restekiste, paar Sachen aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt, nur das Vorderrad habe ich neu eingespeicht.

Leider ist es heute zu stürmisch für eine längere Tour.


----------



## Silberrücken (4. März 2019)

Hi, weisst du das Jahr, wann er (F. W.) das Thurot gebaut hat?


----------



## Sickgirl (4. März 2019)

Ja, war 2000. Der Rahmen ist noch Fillet Brazed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (5. März 2019)

Hier mein "Sport- und Tourenrad". Ich liebe diese Bezeichnung mehr als Alles moderne wie "Gravel-irgendwas". Kurz: Ein richtiger Klassiker für den Alltag, die Tagestour am Wochenende (egal ob schnell oder Picknick) oder die mehrwöchige Radreise.
Details:
Rahmen Columbus Zona gemufft
Komponenten Campagnolo Athena/CX (Kurbel, Bremsen) Miche (Hinerradnabe) Shimano (10fach Kassette/Pedale) Microshift (Hebel)
Lichtanlage Schmidt edelux 2












Rest: Leder von Brooks und Gilles Berthoud, Rigida Chrina Felgen mit Sapim Laser Speichen, Bleche und Lenker von Velo Orange, Pelago Edelstahlträger, Panaracer Pasela Tour Guard Faltreifen.
Ach ja, "leeres" Gesamtgewicht bei Rahmenhöhe 53 ist etwas über 12kg.


----------



## sechsmalpapa (5. März 2019)

useless schrieb:


> Hier mein "Sport- und Tourenrad



Sehr schönes und schickes Radl!
Wie kommst du mit dem Lenker klar?
Wäre ein Rennradlenker nicht passender?


----------



## useless (5. März 2019)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Sehr schönes und schickes Radl!
> Wie kommst du mit dem Lenker klar?
> Wäre ein Rennradlenker nicht passender?


Ich liebe diesen Moustache-Bügel. Im Gegensatz zum Rennlenker an meiner Rennmaschine nutze ich wirklich den ganzen Lenker. Bei meiner Lieblingsposition an den Bremshebeln sind die Handgelenke wirklich gerade. Und ich kann das Zelt vorne quer transportieren wie viele andere Sachen auch.


----------



## Bonpensiero (5. März 2019)

Tolles Rad, schöner Aufbau! 
Pelago noch gerade ausrichten?!


----------



## useless (5. März 2019)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Tolles Rad, schöner Aufbau!
> Pelago noch gerade ausrichten?!


Isser Das Rad steht nicht gerade. Also im Ernst: Im wahren Leben fällt das Oberrohr nach vorne leicht ab. Komisch, iss aber so. Es gab damals keinen anderen Muffensatz...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (8. März 2019)

Traumrad! Wie taugt dir bei Radreisen das ganze Gepäck vorne zu haben?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. März 2019)

Der Umbau vom CX zum Cityflitzer ist in vollem Gange...


----------



## friederjohannes (9. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Der Umbau vom CX zum Cityflitzer ist in vollem Gange...



Bist du in Sachen Gabel schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. März 2019)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bist du in Sachen Gabel schon weiter gekommen?


Ja indem ich das Bike als schnellen Flitzer lasse und mir für echte Reisen etc. ein Surly gegönnt habe


----------



## friederjohannes (9. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ja indem ich das Bike als schnellen Flitzer lasse und mir für echte Reisen etc. ein Surly gegönnt habe



Eine bewährte Methode um an eine neue Gabel zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. März 2019)

*Ich habe fertig* 

Umbau meines Trek Crocketts Cyclocross auf einen Cityflitzer mit Flatbar und einfach! Die NX Gruppe kommt eigentlich vom MTB und ist daher für das Crockett nur bedingt geeignet, aber Trek ist clever und hat eigens dafür eine Vorrichtung im Rahmen, an der man einen chain guard/guide anbringen kann. Auf der Testfahrt beim Schalten unter Belastung hat alles problemlos geklappt. Manchmal muss man auch einfach mal machen, anstatt alles haarfein abzustimmen. Geht schneller und in oft auch billiger.

Nicht im Bild ist die Spanninga Arco Beleuchtung, die mich auch des Nachts sicher durch die Stadt bringen wird.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. März 2019)

trek ist sogar so clever das an diese vorrichtung ein ganzer umwerfer passt .
ansonsten ein traum in mrs. piggy. meine tochter würde sich freuen.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> trek ist sogar so clever das an diese vorrichtung ein ganzer umwerfer passt .
> ansonsten ein traum in mrs. piggy. meine tochter würde sich freuen.


Nope! Das ist nicht für den Umwerfer! Würde auch nicht passen!


----------



## kreisbremser (9. März 2019)

ok, sorry. vermutlich stellt irgendwer einen adapter her, wenn umwerfer wieder in mode kommen. ansonsten passt ja vermutlich ein e-type.


----------



## useless (9. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Traumrad! Wie taugt dir bei Radreisen das ganze Gepäck vorne zu haben?


Es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber für mich besser als alles hinten. Gerade im Wiegetritt bergauf und bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten (wenn du in einer Ortschaft dich orientieren willst) fährt sich das Rad angenehmer. Wenn auch nur der Großteil des Gepäcks hinten ist, hatte ich im Vergleich immer das Gefühl, durch den langen Hebel zum Steuerrohr, drei bis vier Lenkbewegungen extra machen zu müssen. Und ich wollte schon immer wissen, ob die alte französische Randonneur-Regel "2/3 hinten-1/3 vorne" (inkl. Fahrer) was bringt. Ich kann es nur empfehlen...


----------



## Papa76 (10. März 2019)

Ein alter, "oller" Giant aus dem günstigen Segment nach ner Dusche "Presto tiefschwarz glänzend". Wog trotzdem unter 5Pfund. Die Bremshebel von den STI werde ich wohl noch polieren dann kann es zum Geburtstag übergeben werden.

Und ich mag den Monostay sehr .


----------



## weisswurst20 (14. März 2019)

Auf den Geschmack des Radreisens sind wir letzes Jahr gekommen. Der erste Trip ging von London nach Breda in 8 Tagen. In DE haben wir die Räder bestellt und zu einen Freund in Warwick (1,5h von London entfernt) schicken lassen, aufgrund eines Schnäppchens. Der zweite Trip ging Anfang des Jahres 10 Wochen durch Neuseeland. Ich hatte keine Ahnung von Rädern / Taschen / Campingausrüstung und wenig Geld. Die Planung/Recherche hat grob 10 Monate gedauert, die nebenbei während der Uni in der Abschlussphase lief. Die komplette Ausrüstung wurde bis auf dem letzten Drücker besorgt - letzendlich hat alles gut geklappt dank fleißigen Lesens in diversen Foren  Ich hatte leider auch keine Zeit den Brooks Sattel einzufahren, der wurde neu bestellt und die ersten 10 Tage waren sehr schmerzhaft, dann wurde es immer besser, ein Glück 

Es war der geilste Trip unseres Lebens und in Zukunft wird nur noch Rad im Urlaub gefahren.


----------



## doctor worm (14. März 2019)

Sehr schöne Bilder und tolle Gegend! Beneidenswert!


----------



## _stalker_ (15. März 2019)

Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (15. März 2019)

Stark und die Bilder, klasse


----------



## tommi101 (15. März 2019)

Wow...starke Bilder!


----------



## KUBIKUS (15. März 2019)

Traumhafte Landschaft! Diesen Planeten kann man nur lieben.


----------



## AverageJoe (16. März 2019)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Traumhafte Landschaft! Diesen Planeten kann man nur lieben.




Es gibt leider viel zu viele Menschen und Unternehmen, die genau das nicht tun und denen das Wohl des Planeten am A....llerwertesten vorbeigeht....


----------



## KUBIKUS (16. März 2019)

AverageJoe schrieb:


> Es gibt leider viel zu viele Menschen und Unternehmen, die genau das nicht tun und denen das Wohl des Planeten am A....llerwertesten vorbeigeht....


Das stimmt schon. Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass es so langsam in die andere Richtung geht.


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. März 2019)

Habe heute ein paar neue Photos gemacht, aktuellen Zustand dokumentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (24. März 2019)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Habe heute ein paar neue Photos gemacht, aktuellen Zustand dokumentieren.



Einfach nur klasse -> vielen Dank!


----------



## talybont (24. März 2019)




----------



## litevilli (24. März 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 841850


bei dem Transportgut ist elegant aufsteigen auch eine Herausforderung


----------



## Sesselpupser (25. März 2019)

litevilli schrieb:


> bei dem Transportgut ist elegant aufsteigen auch eine Herausforderung


......wirklich herausfordernd wird es, für's Publikum eine gewisse Gelassenheit an den Tag zu legen, nachdem man vor 'ner Eisdiele mit sportlich-elegant über den Sattel geschwungenem Bein versucht hat abzusteigen.....


----------



## talybont (25. März 2019)

litevilli schrieb:


> bei dem Transportgut ist elegant aufsteigen auch eine Herausforderung


ach ja, hättet Ihr mir vorher sagen sollen!


----------



## talybont (25. März 2019)




----------



## Chr._J. (25. März 2019)

litevilli schrieb:


> bei dem Transportgut ist elegant aufsteigen auch eine Herausforderung



Ich habe mir beim Bikepackung mit Satteltasche angewöhnt, das Bein elegant über den Lenker einzuschreiben. Von diesem Möge träumen manche BodenturnerInnen.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 842239


ist das diverge gestorben?


----------



## talybont (25. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist das diverge gestorben?


iwo, das Merida steht in Monnem.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2019)

gut. dachte Du hattest schon wieder vollkontakt mit einem anderen verkehrsteilnehmer.
und damit das keiner hier falsch versteht, es soll wie "rücksichtsloser autofahrer dübelt fahrradfahrer um" gelesen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (25. März 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 841850


wasn das für ne kurbel bzw kettenblattkombi?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. März 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wasn das für ne kurbel bzw kettenblattkombi?


stronglight
ta zephyr


----------



## talybont (25. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> stronglight
> ta zephyr


Stronglight Triple mit TA Zephyr 44Z und Stronglight 28Z


----------



## ice_bear (27. März 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 841850



Hi, wie sind die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem 520?


----------



## KonsiKleine (28. März 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


>



Du hast irgendwo mal erwähnt, dass du ziemlich groß bist. Ich versuche gerade meinem Bruder bei der Anschaffung eines Omniums zu helfen, wo das Problem eher andersrum ist (seine Freundin ist deutlich kleiner), und werde aus den Größenangaben auf der Website nicht schlau. Geben die die Überstandshöhe bei den Rahmen an (oder ist das Oberende Sitzrohr)?


----------



## Sh1n3 (28. März 2019)

Mein aktueller Kindertransporter


----------



## Triturbo (28. März 2019)

KonsiKleine schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwo mal erwähnt, dass du ziemlich groß bist. Ich versuche gerade meinem Bruder bei der Anschaffung eines Omniums zu helfen, wo das Problem eher andersrum ist (seine Freundin ist deutlich kleiner), und werde aus den Größenangaben auf der Website nicht schlau. Geben die die Überstandshöhe bei den Rahmen an (oder ist das Oberende Sitzrohr)?



Der Radladen meines Vertrauens hat die Räder auch stehen. Wenn ich helfen kann (bin selbst 192cm), sag bescheid 

Das angebene Maß ist die Überstandshöhe vom Boden bis zum Oberrohr.


----------



## Specialk (28. März 2019)

Das Bike für den täglichen Wahnsinn....


----------



## talybont (28. März 2019)

ice_bear schrieb:


> Hi, wie sind die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem 520?


Durchweg positiv! Egal wie beladen (vorne, hinten oder mit Hänger) recht souverän und neutral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice_bear (31. März 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Durchweg positiv! Egal wie beladen (vorne, hinten oder mit Hänger) recht souverän und neutral.



Danke, das klingt sehr gut


----------



## Gracedash (2. April 2019)

yeah endlich ist das neue rad im haus, ein wunderschönes trek 920. Hier mal mit und ohne Gepäckträger, kann man beides so lassen 




 



 

die Gepäckträger wiegen 1290 gram inclusive Schrauben. Also im Heimatmodus gehen die runter, leichter Laufradsatz und Reifen drunter und los geht's. zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe sozusagen 
das Ding geht ab, ich finds genial. Au ja und ein kürzerer Vorbau kommt dran


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2019)

sieht ganz brauchbar aus.
pedale vieleicht noch tauschen.


----------



## Gracedash (2. April 2019)

haha ja allerdings, das hatte ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen..


----------



## KUBIKUS (2. April 2019)

Dieser Knick am Oberrohr ist interessant bzw außergewöhnlich. Ansonsten hast Du da ein gutes Gefährt für Alltag und Reisen.


----------



## Gracedash (2. April 2019)

mich spricht der knick irgendwie an, und mann bekommt ne große flasch rein wenn man das denn will

@Specialk wie groß bist du denn sag mal, deine sattelüberhöhung ist ja unerhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (2. April 2019)

@Gracedash 
186cm komplett, 90cm Innenbeinlänge


----------



## Triturbo (3. April 2019)

Gracedash schrieb:


> yeah endlich ist das neue rad im haus, ein wunderschönes trek 920. Hier mal mit und ohne Gepäckträger, kann man beides so lassen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 845468
> ...



Viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück, ich fand das 920 auch schon immer cool  Wenn du Rahmen und Gabel evtl mal wiegen solltest, das Gewicht würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (3. April 2019)

Gracedash schrieb:


> yeah endlich ist das neue rad im haus, ein wunderschönes trek 920. Hier mal mit und ohne Gepäckträger, kann man beides so lassen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 845468
> ...



Mein Mann hat sich auch im Geschäft schockverliebt und es sofort geordert- jetzt wartet er täglich sehnsüchtig auf sein Paket...


----------



## pefro (4. April 2019)

Gracedash schrieb:


> die Gepäckträger wiegen 1290 gram inclusive Schrauben.



Beide zusammen? Fände ich jetzt sehr wenig.


----------



## Gracedash (4. April 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Beide zusammen? Fände ich jetzt sehr wenig.



Ja beide zusammen. Mir erscheint das nicht unbedingt wenig. Sie machen auch durchaus einen robusten Eindruck


----------



## madone (4. April 2019)

Neue Laufräder, Gabel, VR-Bremse, Vorbau und Sattelstütze ... so wird es bleiben, fährt sich traumhaft


----------



## Triturbo (4. April 2019)

Gracedash schrieb:


> Ja beide zusammen. Mir erscheint das nicht unbedingt wenig. Sie machen auch durchaus einen robusten Eindruck



Ich bin mit dem Frontträger auch sehr zufrieden und ich habe in Erinnerung, dass er irgendwas um 550g auf die Waage brachte. Selbst Fremdkontakt bringt ihn bisher nicht aus der Bahn


----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2019)

madone schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder, Gabel, VR-Bremse, Vorbau und Sattelstütze ... so wird es bleiben, fährt sich traumhaft


Den Spacertrum finde ich etwas haarig, gerade am Carbonschaft. 

Ich habe mir mit einem Gesundheitsvorbau geholfen, was zumindest in meinem Fall wesentlich besser aussieht:


----------



## madone (4. April 2019)

Hast Recht aber ich mach noch einen Spacer raus dann ist es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ... ist der Platzhaltespacer von meiner alten Lampe die ich umgebaut hab weil sie immer mit den Zügen in Konflikt war. Ich mag den RF Vorbau, der ist  so schön


----------



## pefro (4. April 2019)

Gracedash schrieb:


> Ja beide zusammen. Mir erscheint das nicht unbedingt wenig. Sie machen auch durchaus einen robusten Eindruck



Doch, das ist schon ziemlich wenig für so eine Kombination, gerade wenn sie schon an einem Fertigbike montiert ist.

Mal zum Vergleich:

Mein Tubus Logo Evo wiegt knapp 800g, das Grand Expedition Rack ebenfalls.
Ein Surly Nicerack alleine wiegt mehr, als Deine zwei zusammen.
Ein AWOL Pizzarack wiegt knapp ein Kilo.

Klar, die können dann mehr tragen, aber mir scheint, Trek hat da einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht / Traglast gefunden. Mit mehr als 25kg hinten / 12kg vorne dürften die wenigsten unterwegs sein wollen. Gefällt mir die Kombination, da hat Trek nen guten Job gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (7. April 2019)

Neuer LRS mit NADY
Herrmans H Black Pro und Rücklicht mit Bremslichtfunktion
Neuer Antrieb


----------



## null-2wo (7. April 2019)

rasumichin schrieb:


> NADY


glückwunsch! war für mich als ganzjahrespendler damals 'n quantensprung in sachen komfort und ausleuchtung  viel vergnügen!


----------



## Sesselpupser (7. April 2019)

rasumichin schrieb:


> Neuer LRS mit NADY
> Herrmans H Black Pro und Rücklicht mit Bremslichtfunktion
> Neuer Antrieb


Ein schöner City-Panzer  - ich empfehle aber breitere Schutzbleche und und (mindestens) vorne den Fahrer LATZ in breit, Dein Antrieb wird es Dir mit langem Leben danken.....


----------



## Specialk (8. April 2019)

.... endlich bin ich mit den Reifen und allgemeinen Setup überglücklich die Almotion 2019  sind der Hammer, gegenüber den DTH die ich vorher drauf hatte liegt eine Welt....die Almotion sind nochmal ein ganzes Stück leichter und fahren sich nicht so teigig wie das Vorgängermodell, die Rolleigenschaften sind richtig gut.


----------



## Triturbo (8. April 2019)

Schutzblechmontage hinten ist interessant. Aber schönes Rad!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. April 2019)

Tadaaa! Folgende Gepäcktransportmöglichkeiten:

Gepäckträger hinten (Surly Rack)
Pizza Rack vorne (Surly 8 Pack)
Gabel: Salsa Anything Cages HD
Happy Trails
Nina


----------



## Stolem (11. April 2019)

Meinem Stelvio wurde das Vorderrad sowie das Pizza-Rack gezockt und für den HanseGravel ans London Road geschraubt.


----------



## absvrd (11. April 2019)

Kann die Gabel das? Ich dachte das wären nur Ösen für ein Schutzblech.
Gut aussehen tut es allemal


----------



## Stolem (11. April 2019)

Muss sie können 
Ich habe das Rack aktuell so montiert, dass es eher nach oben gezogen wird (oberer Halter auf Spannung).
Vorne kommt nicht viel Gewicht rein. Wird schon halten für die 600KM. Danach wirds dann wieder normal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. April 2019)

Der Ehemann ist ebenfalls sehr happy!


----------



## Gracedash (11. April 2019)

ah, noch ein 920. Was findet er denn von diesem Gefährt? Sind eventuelle Anpassungen geplant? Bei mir gibt's ne größere bremsscheibe vorne und einen wesentlich kürzeren vorbau


----------



## Rommos (11. April 2019)

Stolem schrieb:


> Muss sie können
> Ich habe das Rack aktuell so montiert, dass es eher nach oben gezogen wird (oberer Halter auf Spannung).
> Vorne kommt nicht viel Gewicht rein. Wird schon halten für die 600KM. Danach wirds dann wieder normal gefahren.


Was ist das für ein Rack? Und die Tasche? Sieht gut aus 

Merci

Edit: gerade gelesen dass es ein Pizza Rack ist


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. April 2019)

Gracedash schrieb:


> ah, noch ein 920. Was findet er denn von diesem Gefährt? Sind eventuelle Anpassungen geplant?


Er hat nur einen kürzeren Vorbau bisher. Ist nix geplant (vorerst) .


----------



## Stolem (11. April 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rack? Und die Tasche? Sieht gut aus
> 
> Merci
> 
> Edit: gerade gelesen dass es ein Pizza Rack ist



Jap. Rack ist Pizza. Tasche ist von Restrap. Kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen, auch wenn sie vom Grundgedanken sehr praktisch ist.


----------



## c-racer (17. April 2019)

@Stolem Was stört dich denn daran? Hatte mir überlegt, mir auch eine Tasche für den vorderen Gepäckträger zuzulegen und die Restrap dabei auch in Betracht gezogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (23. April 2019)

c-racer schrieb:


> @Stolem Was stört dich denn daran? Hatte mir überlegt, mir auch eine Tasche für den vorderen Gepäckträger zuzulegen und die Restrap dabei auch in Betracht gezogen...


An und für sich ist es eine tolle Tasche die mir wirklich gut gefällt. Aber:
- Sie ist nicht wirklich Wasserdicht. Besonders die Tasche vorn. Dort ist mir eine Taschenlampe abgesoffen und es hat nicht wirklich stark geregnet.
- Die Kartentasche beschlägt sofort bei leichtem Nieselregen/hoher Luftfeuchte
- Die Seitenwände der Tasche sind aus dünnen Plastikplatten gebaut. Diese sind leider viel zu flexible, sodass die Tasche nach außen beult.
- Der Magnet-Halte-Mechanismus funktioniert zu 95% gut. Mir ist aber auch schon die Tasche mit ner Kamera drin vom Träger gerauscht als ich über nen Gulli gefahren bin. 
- Den Schultergurt kannste rauchen.


----------



## GeneSimmons (25. April 2019)




----------



## friederjohannes (25. April 2019)

GeneSimmons schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 854596



Schönes, schlichtes Rad.
Hier im Nachbarthread sucht gerade jemand nach Meinungen dazu, falls du das noch nicht gesehen hast


----------



## Pan Tau (25. April 2019)

Mein Alltags- & Tourenrad ist ein modifiziertes VSF T-700.


----------



## hw_doc (26. April 2019)

Mein dickes Reisemobil hat neben einer neuen Farbe (kommt auf den Fotos nur bedingt rüber) nun auch feste Bleche und ein paar kleinere Überarbeitungen erfahren:











Mehr dazu hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/don...-stahl-und-carbon.767364/page-7#post-15872609


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

Heute morgen leichte Trainingsrunde nach erfolgreich überstandener Männergrippe auf meinem neuen Familienmitglied.


 


 


 
Jetzt geht's noch zum Bäcker, für den Familienfrieden....


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. April 2019)

schick welchen Dynamo hast Du denn da verbaut (wg Boost)?


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> schick welchen Dynamo hast Du denn da verbaut (wg Boost)?


Einen Son. 28 15/110 müsste er heißen. Von Shutter Precison gibt es auch einen Boost-Nady. Sollte ca. 100€ preiswerter sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Und dann wird es meines Wissens dünn mit Boost und 15mm Steckachse.


----------



## Pan Tau (27. April 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Von Shutter Precison gibt es auch einen Boost-Nady. Sollte ca. 100€ preiswerter sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Ist in der Tat preiswerter billiger*, aber auch qualitativ schlechter als der SON.

* Danke an @nightwolf für den Hinweis! ;-)


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. April 2019)

die beiden kannte ich auch, hatte gehofft, dass es noch mehr Alternativen gibt. Gute Wahl der Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

Ich habe hier meinen Aufbau dokumentiert, wer Lust hat.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf...d-pendlerrad-beginn-einer-neuen-liebe.887486/
Der eine oder andere wird vielleicht schon mitgelesen haben.
Schönes WE!


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2019)

Hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Setup für den Hanse Gravel:




Bin am Donnerstag bis hinter Neubukow gefahren und habe biwakiert. Am Freitag dann bis nach Stralsund. Leider wollte das Knie nicht wie ich und ich habe lieber rechtzeitig aufgehört. 

Dabei hat sich wieder gezeigt, wie SCH***E die Restrap-Fronttasche ist. Vom Prinzip her super, da man auch während der Fahrt gut an das Fach kommt. Die Ausführung der Tasche dann an allen Stellen mangelhaft:
- sie wölbt sich nach außen
- sie ist nicht wasserdicht
- die Halterung hält Schlaglöchern nicht Stand.
Mir ist die Tasche sicher 10 mal am ersten Tag vom Träger geflogen. Einmal ist sogar der Mount der Tasche innen abgerissen und ich muss die komplette Tasche leer Räumen um diesen wieder fest zu schrauben. Absolute Enttäuschung das Teil.

Ansonsten hat mir das Setup so sehr gut gefallen.
Im Seatpack:
- Schlafsack, Isomatte, Biwaksack
- Zweites Kit & Klamotten für die Nacht

Framebag:
- Regenjacke & Überschuhe
- Handtuch & dicke Beinlinge

Vorne:
- Powerbank & Werkzeug
- Schlauch & Flickzeug
- Hygiene & Riegel
- Armlinge & Beinlinge
- Dünne Primaloft Jacke

Die Strecke ab Stralsund werde ich definitiv noch nachholen


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. April 2019)

Stolem schrieb:


> Schlafsack, Isomatte, Biwaksack


Schickes Rad!
Was hast du hierzu für ein Setup?


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. April 2019)

Stolem schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Setup für den Hanse Gravel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schickes Reiserad! 
Knie? Ist der Sattel nicht vielleicht zu weiter vorne und die Neigung zu stark nach hinten?


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2019)

Zum Setup:
Habe einen Rab Biwaksack, eine Therm-A-Rest Neo Air und einen Therm-A-Rest Space Cowboy Schlafsack. Auf offenem Feld geht es damit gut bis 5 Grad.

Zur Sattelposition/Knie. Unklar was es ist. Schmerz ist eher drückend am rechten Knie, außen, unter der Kniescheibe.
Die Neigung & Position fahre ich an allen meinen Rädern so und die Knieschmerzen habe ich erst seit 4 Wochen.
Bin also mit dem Wissen um das Knie gestartet und habe lieber früher als später Schluss gemacht.

Ich sitze so, dass die Kniescheibe nie weiter vorn, als die Achse des Pedals ist - haut also hin. 
Die Brooks Cambium Sättel werden oft in dieser Neigung gefahren, da man so sehr bequem mit den Knochen auf dem hinteren Teil sitzt und gleichzeitig der Damm entlastet wird. Habe auch absolut keine Sitzprobleme gehabt, trotz knapp 210KM am ersten Tag...

Mal sehen. Ich werde mal einen Doc. aufsuchen. Hatte zuletzt gedacht, es mit viel Dehnen und Training in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## meinhardon (28. April 2019)

Stolem schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Setup für den Hanse Gravel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotz des Materials gefällt mir das Rad ausgesprochen gut. Schönes Setup. Macht schon vom Hinsehen Lust zum Kilometerfressen. Viel Spass damit. 
Welcher Abschnitt Deiner Tour war am besten (landschaftlich sowie vom Offroadanteil)?


----------



## nightwolf (28. April 2019)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ist in der Tat preiswerter, aber auch qualitativ schlechter als der SON.


 Haare-Spalt: Wenn er entsprechend schlechter ist, dann ist er nur billiger, nicht preiswerter  

Aber ich sehe mich wieder mal bestaetigt. Mir war der zwischenzeitliche Hype um den Shutter Precision Nabendynamo schon so rein vom Bauchgefuehl her suspekt. 
Man nimmt entweder Shimano, dann kommt man guenstig weg und hat hohe Qualitaet (aber eben vll kein High-End), oder man gibt richtig Geld aus.

Aber die Idee, fuer Shimano-Preis oder nur wenig mehr was tolles individuelles abseits der Masse zu bekommen, die habe ich mir schon lange abgeschminkt. Das kann schon rein betriebswirtschaftlich nicht funktionieren. 
Das Geld, das man, um Qualitaet zu bekommen, in die Hand nehmen muss, kommt entweder ueber die Stueckzahl (Shimano) oder ueber den Einzelpreis (SON).


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. April 2019)

jep, genau das. Ich hab den Contec-gelabelten Shutter Precision, im englischen nennt man das Gefühl was ich dazu habe 'underwhelmed' 
er macht schon Strom, ist aber kein Vergleich zum SON den ich früher mal hatte.


----------



## Pan Tau (28. April 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Haare-Spalt: Wenn er entsprechend schlechter ist, dann ist er nur billiger, nicht preiswerter



Ich habe meine vormittägliche Geländerunde hinter mir, sitze mit einer Tasse Kaffee vor dem Rechner und Mario Batkovic liefert den Sountrack - na dann wollen wir mal, werter @nightwolf... 

Lassen wir die folgende Definition des Begriffs "preiswert" des Duden gelten?

"im Verhältnis zu seinem Wert nicht [zu] teuer"

Einmal davon ausgehend wir lassen sie gelten, müssen wir den Wert des Nabendynamos definieren. Dieser wird wohl individuell sehr unterschiedlich sein und ich würde den Wert im Verhältnis zu anderen Nabendynamos definieren wollen. Faktoren die den Wert eines Nabendynamos bestimmen sind für mich u.a.

Leerlaufverlust bei einer definierten Geschwindigkeit
Energieverlust bei einer definierten Geschwindigkeit
elektrische Leistung bei einer definierten Geschwindigkeit
Wirkungsgrad bei einer definierten Geschwindigkeit
Haltbarkeit (Betriebsstunden?)
Wartungs- und Reparaturmöglichkeit
Einbauart
Scheibenbremsenkompatibilität
Die Faktoren gewichte ich natürlich unterschiedlich - am Ende möchte ich die Anschaffung eines SON ja auch rechtfertigen können... ;-)

Ein wirklich preiswerter Nabendynamo ist für mich der Shimano Deore XT DH-T8000 Disc Nabendynamo - mit knapp € 100 im Verhältnis zu seinem Wert nicht teuer.

Ein für mich ebenfalls preiswerter Nabendynamo ist der SON, aber die obigen Faktoren helfen mir bei der Begründung nicht weiter. An SON fasziniert mit die Firmenhistorie, die Ingenieurleistung, die Art der Produktion, der kompetenten und persönliche Kundendienst, ...

Die Nabendynamos von Shutter Precision sind nun wirklich keine schlechten Produkte, aber für mich sind sie nicht preiswert sondern günstig - billig klingt zu abwertend.

Und um wenigstens noch kurz auf Deinen haarspalterische Anmerkungen einzugehen - schließlich habe ich damit meine obige Ausführung vermeintlich legitimiert - kann ich nur sagen, dass Du recht hast! 

--------------------------

Ja, das ist eigentlich ein Galerie-Threas -> ich bitte um Entschuldigung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (28. April 2019)

Zum Thema Shutter Precision.
Ich fahre den Dynamo an zwei Rädern. Sowohl am Randonneur Bzw. Jetzt gerade am Graveler sowie am Rennrad.
In meinen Augen der absolute Preis-Leistungssieger. Habe nichts negatives an dem Teil festzustellen und bin sehr zufrieden.
Dir Tests zu dem Dynamo zeigen ja auch, dass er ganz nah am SON liegt 

Zur Tour: kann mich gar nicht so festlegen. Aber besonders der Teil bis Lübeck & ab Travemünde war der Knaller. MeckPomm wird irgendwann langweilig. Aber Tag1 bis Hinter Neubukow war schon schön.


----------



## Terranaut (28. April 2019)

Stolem schrieb:


> Vorne kommt nicht viel Gewicht rein.





Stolem schrieb:


> Vorne:
> - Powerbank & Werkzeug



War wohl doch schon ein bisschen viel, wenn auch nicht für Gabel und Träger, so doch für die Tasche. 
Wieviel Volumen bietet die Tasche eigentlich? Vielleicht wäre ja eine klassische Lenkertasche wie die Ortlieb Ultimate 6 plus (8,5l) eine Alternative.


----------



## Stolem (28. April 2019)

Powerbank & Werkzeug sind nicht viel. Würden die Reißverschluss Tasche vorne nicht mal halb voll machen. 
Die Tasche hat 18Liter
Oder so.
Leider ist sie für ihre Größe zu schwach konzipiert... mal sehen, was es für Alternativen hat.


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. April 2019)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bei zapfig kalten +1 Grad (Körper leider schon auf mildere Temperaturen konditioniert).





Ich bin von den breiten Reifen (2,15") auf den breiten Felgen echt begeistert. Mit meinem Trekkingrad (40-622) und Starrgabel habe ich diesen Weinbergweg mit ca. 18% oft gemieden, weil echt unangenehm. Jetzt saust man da einfach nur drüber


----------



## Ivan123 (29. April 2019)

Stolem schrieb:


> Zum Thema Shutter Precision.
> Ich fahre den Dynamo an zwei Rädern. Sowohl am Randonneur Bzw. Jetzt gerade am Graveler sowie am Rennrad.
> In meinen Augen der absolute Preis-Leistungssieger. Habe nichts negatives an dem Teil festzustellen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Dir Tests zu dem Dynamo zeigen ja auch, dass er ganz nah am SON liegt
> ...



Ab Wolgast ist doch wieder schön. Über die Insel, vorbei an den Seebädern mit ordentlichen Anstiegen. Schönes Kopfsteinpflaster aus unbehauenen Feldsteinen.....Rund um Ückermünde und Anklam ist es doch eine feine Landschaft.


----------



## pefro (29. April 2019)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Ab Wolgast ist doch wieder schön. Über die Insel, vorbei an den Seebädern mit ordentlichen Anstiegen. Schönes Kopfsteinpflaster aus unbehauenen Feldsteinen.....Rund um Ückermünde und Anklam ist es doch eine feine Landschaft.



Gibt´s den HanseGravel Track irgendwo als GPX, oder ist der "geheim"? Ich würde den gerne mal nachfahren, Ostern geht bei mir aber nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (29. April 2019)

wie der Track ab Stralsund ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen - DNF wegen Knie.
Ich denke aber, dass er ab Wolgast wieder richtig abwechslungsreich und schön wird.

Zum Track selber:
Ich habe ihn bislang noch nicht online entdeckt.
Mit einer kleinen Strava Recherche solltest du das aber hinkriegen


----------



## Ivan123 (29. April 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Gibt´s den HanseGravel Track irgendwo als GPX, oder ist der "geheim"? Ich würde den gerne mal nachfahren, Ostern geht bei mir aber nie.



https://www.hansegravel.com/neues/ 

Ist dort öffentlich.....


----------



## michar (1. Mai 2019)




----------



## Remstalhunter (1. Mai 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 857035


Sehr schick!


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2019)

Baut man sich unter Anleitung in 12 Tagen selbst:





Gibt es auch mit Disc.


 

Würde mich interessieren, was Bullitt-Anhänger davon halten...


----------



## Spooniak (1. Mai 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich bin von den breiten Reifen (2,15") auf den breiten Felgen echt begeistert.
> Anhang anzeigen 856177



Welche Schutzbleche hast du montiert? Sind das die SKS Bluemels in 65mm? Ich habe mir auch die selben Reifen bestellt und brauche daher neue Schutzbleche...


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. Mai 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Welche Schutzbleche hast du montiert? Sind das die SKS Bluemels in 65mm? Ich habe mir auch die selben Reifen bestellt und brauche daher neue Schutzbleche...


Genau, die P65 für 28". Habe als Laufrad 28" und 30mm Maulweite. Als Reifen habe ich die Schwalbe Almotion in 2,15" Breite. Passt bei meinem Rad perfekt. Allerdings schwingen und klappern die Bluemels bei Unebenheiten schon recht. Wenn ich von vorne anfangen würde, täte ich die Aluversion von Pletscher in Erwägung ziehen. Sind angeblich steifer und klappern nicht. Man kann sogar Packtaschen bis 8kg Gewicht je Seite dran hängen mit dem Erweiterungskid.


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. Mai 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Baut man sich unter Anleitung in 12 Tagen selbst


Hey, was ist das für ein Werkstoff? Ist das Bambus? Sieht interessant aus...


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hey, was ist das für ein Werkstoff? Ist das Bambus? Sieht interessant aus...



Genau.
Und wenn man schon ein Rad aus Bambus baut, dann doch ein Lastenrad, denk ich mir.


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. Mai 2019)

Was sind das für Verbindungselemente für die Bambusrohre? Ist das eine Art Gewebe, die man nachträglich verharzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (1. Mai 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Baut man sich unter Anleitung in 12 Tagen selbst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 857096
> 
> ...


12 tage hab ich. wo muss ich mich bewerben? bullitt war geil. jetzt will ich ein cargo aus co2 und selbst gemacht.



Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was sind das für Verbindungselemente für die Bambusrohre? Ist das eine Art Gewebe, die man nachträglich verharzt?


vermutlich harzige carbonbänder. gab hier im forum schon einen oder mehrer aufbaufäden

edit,
sorry for klugscheissing.


----------



## hw_doc (1. Mai 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> 12 tage hab ich. wo muss ich mich bewerben? bullitt war geil. jetzt will ich ein cargo aus co2 und selbst gemacht.
> 
> 
> vermutlich harzige carbonbänder. gab hier im forum schon einen oder mehrer aufbaufäden
> ...



Hier gibt es mehr zu erfahren:
http://www.ozoncyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/OZON-Lastenrad-Workshops-2019_DE_adan.pdf


----------



## hic (2. Mai 2019)

michar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 857035



Welche Bremsen sind denn da verbaut und welche Reifenbreite?

Gruß,
hic


----------



## michar (2. Mai 2019)

hic schrieb:


> Welche Bremsen sind denn da verbaut und welche Reifenbreite?
> 
> Gruß,
> hic



Bremsen sind tektro rx 6, Reifen aktuell 38mm....


----------



## Ivan123 (3. Mai 2019)

Unterwegs mit dem Topstone...........


----------



## Remstalhunter (10. Mai 2019)

Heute morgen im Buchenwald. Die nassen Zweige reichen tief in den ansteigenden Weg. Mit ganz viel Fantasie wie beim Erklimmen des Alpe d'huez im Sommer....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Juni 2019)

Hier nutzen viele Schutzbleche mit breiten Reifen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für 38(40)-622 G-Ones? Habe aktuell 42mm breite Blumels verbaut, deren Halterungen schwingen aber an den Reifen und geben unschöne Geräusche von sich. Nach etwas Fummelei und Justage ist mir ein Halter abgebrochen. Jetzt suche ich neue passende Bleche, idealerweise kaum schwingende. Welche Breite wäre dann empfehlenswert, direkt 53mm? Oder gibts andere Empfehlungen außer Blumels?


----------



## hic (21. Juni 2019)

Ich habe welche aus der Velo-Serie von SKS am Rad, müsste 42 sein. die 42er Supreme passen gerade drunter, da schwingt nix.


----------



## roundround (21. Juni 2019)

42mm ist auf jeden Fall zu schmal für einen 38er oder 40er Reifen.
Bluemels Primus in 45mm könnte passen.

Welcher G-One ist es denn?

Bei ausgeprägten Seitenstollen würde ich gleich auf 53mm gehen. Schutzbleche sind eh nicht schön, ob sie dann breit sind ist ja auch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Juni 2019)

Es ist der Gone Allround Evo 38-622, jener mit den kleinen Noppen.
Eben nachgesehen: es sind doch 45mm Bluemels. Die Bleche selbst passen von der Breite wunderbar, nur die seitlichen Streben, bzw deren Befestigungshalter kollidieren bei Unebenheiten mit dem Reifen.


----------



## doctor worm (21. Juni 2019)

Die Faustregel bei Schutzblechen ist Reifenbreite +1cm. 
Velo orange Schutzbleche sind steifer als die bluemels...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Juni 2019)

Danke! Dann werden es 53er Bluemels.


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Danke! Dann werden es 53er Bluemels.



Würde ich mir nochmal überlegen...






						Änderung bei den SKS Bluemels - Tipps für Alternativen?
					

Hallo Allerseits,  viele hier fahren ja sicher die SKS Bluemels. Ich bisher auch. Einfache Technik, leicht, günstiger Preis, passte. Anscheinend mussten jetzt aber nochmal 5 Cent eingespart werden und die Streben Befestigungen bei den Dingern wurde von Metall auf Kunststoff geändert... :(...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Juni 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Würde ich mir nochmal überlegen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Warnung! Werde beim Freundlichen vorbeifahren, vielleicht hat er 53er nach alter Variante am Lager.

Damit es nicht ganz Offtopic wird. Das ist der Hobel um den es sich dreht. Minimale Änderungen gab es noch in der Kurbel (neu: Sugino XD und ein 38t AbsoluteBlack Kettenblatt)


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung! Werde beim Freundlichen vorbeifahren, vielleicht hat er 53er nach alter Variante am Lager.



Werde ich heute wohl genauso machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Juni 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> quantensprung


Wiki: "Verglichen mit Vorgängen des alltäglichen Lebens ist ein physikalischer Quantensprung wegen seiner nur sehr geringfügigen Auswirkungen äußerst schwer zu beobachten."


----------



## null-2wo (24. Juni 2019)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wiki: "Verglichen mit Vorgängen des alltäglichen Lebens ist ein physikalischer Quantensprung wegen seiner nur sehr geringfügigen Auswirkungen äußerst schwer zu beobachten."





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand mag Klugscheißer.
> 
> Außer Klugscheißern, selbstverständlich.


----------



## seblubb (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn Zwohirnzeller  einen Raum betritt erfährt der Gesamt-IQ einen Quantensprung


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Juni 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Würde ich mir nochmal überlegen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meint ihr die Befestigungen an den Befestigungspunkten am Rahmen?
Das ist schon länger aus Kunststioff und soll wohl keine Einsparung sein, sondern ein Zusatzfeature. Wenn irgendwas in die Speichen kommt soll so das Schutzblech aus der Befestigung rutschen ohne dass es zu schäden am Schutzblech kommt. Bei meinem zuletzt gekauftem Satz Bluemels, sahen die aber etwas robuster aus. Falls aber so ein Teil kaputt geht bekommt man die Ersatzteile günstig beim Radhändler.


----------



## null-2wo (24. Juni 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wenn Zwohirnzeller  einen Raum betritt erfährt der Gesamt-IQ einen Quantensprung




du würdest zwo hirnzellen nicht erkennen, selbst wenn sie dir in die quante springen


----------



## pefro (25. Juni 2019)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Befestigungen an den Befestigungspunkten am Rahmen?



Nein, nicht die Clips am Rahmen, sondern die Befestigung am Schutzblech selbst.


----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Juni 2019)

Echt? Auf der Homepage schaut das noch aus wie Blech.


----------



## pefro (26. Juni 2019)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Echt? Auf der Homepage schaut das noch aus wie Blech.



Ja, hat mich auch geärgert denn auch auf den Bildern in den Onlineshops ist immer die Metall Version abgebildet. Geliefert bekam ich aber  mehrmals die Kunststoff Version (50 und 60mm Bleche). Ich hab aber nen Thread dafür aufgemacht. Müssen wir hier nicht OffTopic diskutieren.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2019)

Das ist der perfekte Moment um den Bluemels den Rücken zuzukehren. Ich fand die Befestigung am Rad meiner Freundin seinerzeit katastrophal. Andere Hersteller können das wesentlich besser.


----------



## pefro (26. Juni 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist der perfekte Moment um den Bluemels den Rücken zuzukehren. Ich fand die Befestigung am Rad meiner Freundin seinerzeit katastrophal. Andere Hersteller können das wesentlich besser.



Welche Hersteller sind das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. Juni 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller sind das denn?


Ginge es um Schwalbe Reifen, dann waere die Antwort Conti.

Nicht die meinige, sondern nur die Beobachtung aus mittlerweile ca. 20 Jahren Internet 

Aber hier ergeht sich wieder mal einer in unheilschwangeren Andeutungen statt Ross & Reiter zu benennen ...
Von den oft gehypeten sauteuren Dingern (wie heisst das Zeug? Curana oder Gilles Berthoud oder so aehnlich schwirrt mir irgendwie im Kopf rum) sind jedenfalls auch schon einige gebrochen.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2019)

pefro schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller sind das denn?


Zuletzt waren das Procraft und Zéfal, aber die haben ihre eigenen Macken (Procraft zu kurz, Zéfal zu wabbelig ), weshalb ich die allein der Montage wegen nicht empfehlen würde. Zwei schrottige/untaugliche Schutzbleche kosten auch so viel wie eine Satz von den "oft gehypeten sauteuren Dingern". Wer sein Rad täglich nutzten möchte, aber glaubt, bei den Schutzblechen unbedingt 30€ sparen zu müssen...
Gebrochene Edelstahlbleche möchte ich übrigens mal sehen. Mehr muss man zu unserem Weisen aus dem Morgenland nicht sagen 

Bei besagten Berthoud-Blechen lehne ich mich so weit aus dem Fenster, sie auch ungesehen zu empfehlen. Leider gibts die für mein Rad nicht in der richtigen Größe und Farbe


----------



## pefro (26. Juni 2019)

@BigJohn Merci, da muss ich dann wohl weiter suchen. Mal sehen, ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal ein paar Planet Bike Cascadia, leider schwer zu bekommen in Deutschland. Die waren aber ziemlich stabil.


----------



## doctor worm (26. Juni 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zuletzt waren das Procraft und Zéfal, aber die haben ihre eigenen Macken (Procraft zu kurz, Zéfal zu wabbelig ), weshalb ich die allein der Montage wegen nicht empfehlen würde. Zwei schrottige/untaugliche Schutzbleche kosten auch so viel wie eine Satz von den "oft gehypeten sauteuren Dingern". Wer sein Rad täglich nutzten möchte, aber glaubt, bei den Schutzblechen unbedingt 30€ sparen zu müssen...
> Gebrochene Edelstahlbleche möchte ich übrigens mal sehen. Mehr muss man zu unserem Weisen aus dem Morgenland nicht sagen
> 
> Bei besagten Berthoud-Blechen lehne ich mich so weit aus dem Fenster, sie auch ungesehen zu empfehlen. Leider gibts die für mein Rad nicht in der richtigen Größe und Farbe


Das möchte ich so nur ungern stehen lassen.
Bedauerlicher Weise neigen GB Bleche wenn sie zu starr montiert wurden dazu irgendwann, meist an der Verbindung am Sitzrohrsteg zu Brechen, schon mehrfach gesehen. Dagegen helfen kleine Leder- oder Gummischeibchen, die bspw. den Velo Orange Blechen beiliegen.
Ich verbaue sie dennoch nicht ungern, vor allem, weil sie viel weiter um den Reifen gehen und dadurch einfach besser schützen und wenn man das mit der flexiblen Aufhängung beachtet halten die auch.


----------



## Balkanbiker (26. Juni 2019)

Curana Bleche sehen nur schick aus, schützen aber nicht vernünftig, da sie wenig um die Reifen gebogen sind.


----------



## pefro (27. Juni 2019)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Das möchte ich so nur ungern stehen lassen.
> Bedauerlicher Weise neigen GB Bleche wenn sie zu starr montiert wurden dazu irgendwann, meist an der Verbindung am Sitzrohrsteg zu Brechen...



Exakt das ist mir mit den Gilles Berthoud Blechen auch passiert. Allerdings sind nicht die Bleche selbst, sondern der L-Winkel aus dem Befestigungs Set gebrochen. Offenbar ungeeignet das Teil. Ich habe meinen durch eine stabilere Version ersetzt und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## nightwolf (27. Juni 2019)

Naja hatte ich es doch richtig in Erinnerung ... 


doctor worm schrieb:


> (...) Bedauerlicher Weise neigen GB Bleche wenn sie zu starr montiert wurden dazu irgendwann, meist an der Verbindung am Sitzrohrsteg zu Brechen, schon mehrfach gesehen. (...)





Balkanbiker schrieb:


> (...) Curana Bleche sehen nur schick aus, schützen aber nicht vernünftig, da sie wenig um die Reifen gebogen sind.


Ich kannte lange Zeit keines dieser Fabrikate und verspuerte auch nie einen Bedarf nach was anderem als den Bluemels.
Dann wurden solche Teile im Internet gehypet und waren doppelt so teuer.
Fuer mich ist sowas eher die Warnung, hier vorsichtig zu sein, als einfach der Herde nachzurennen, die die schnoeden Bluemels gegen 'was besseres' eintauschen will.
Dann kamen irgendwann auch kritische Stimmen und dann hab ich die Teile natuerlich schon zweimal nicht gekauft 

So schlau, eine DIN 9021 Scheibe unterzulegen an der oberen Befestigung am HR-Blech ... ja, also so schlau waere ich im Falle von GB Blechen schon von selber gewesen 
Dass diese Stelle kritisch ist, das weiss ich schon lang. 
Da brauch ich keinen dicken Johannes der mir sowas erzaehlt ... weswegen dessen Erzaehlungen sonst auch  gar nicht auftauchen in meiner Forumsdarstellung


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Juni 2019)

Nicht meins, aber da hier vor kurzem schon Velo Orange erwähnt wurde, hier mal was neues von denen.
Ich find die Miniräder einfach cool und gut alltagstauglich. Irgendwann kommt so eines in den Fuhrpark.


----------



## doctor worm (6. Juli 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja hatte ich es doch richtig in Erinnerung ...
> 
> 
> Ich kannte lange Zeit keines dieser Fabrikate und verspuerte auch nie einen Bedarf nach was anderem als den Bluemels.
> ...



Sks Bleche sind auf jeden Fall ihren Preis wert, allerdings sind die nicht frei von Problemen und auch Bluemels brechen, hatte ich schon einige und auch an dem Rad meiner Freundin sind vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit welche gebrochen. 
Gilles Berthouds Bleche brechen auch nicht häufiger, sind dafür aus Metal (das ganze Plastik bei SKS nervt schon etwas) und umschließen, genau so wie Velo Orange und Honjos viel weiter die Räder, entsprechend bleiben auch die Füße trocken. Das bekommt SKS leider nicht wirklich hin und dem ist nur mit Gebastel entgegen zu wirken. Meiner Meinung nach sind alle genannten Fabrikate ihr Geld wert (nicht so die Cuarana), was man aber erst herausfindet, wenn man sich mal mit neuem/anderem Auseinandersetzt.

Und so schlau eine breite Scheibe zu verbauen muss man gar nicht sein, die liegen nämlich den Blechen bei, es geht dabei um kleine Leder- oder Gummischeiben, wie ich es auch geschrieben habe, die verhindern, dass die Bleche an einer Stelle nicht flexen können, was eben sonst zu Rissen führen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi1970 (14. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute,
nachdem das auch ne Lastenrad Galerie ist möchte ich meine beiden Schätzchen hier auch mal zeigen. Die Räder haben mir schon gute Dienste geleistet. Bin immer wieder froh nicht mit dem Auto ins Einkaufs- und Park-Chaos zu müssen.
Grüsse Josi


----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2019)

Abschiedsbild: werden heute geputzt und gehen dann in den Bikemarkt. war ne schöne Zeit aber es muss was neues her.....die Touren werden länger und sportlicher.


----------



## ahouba (17. Juli 2019)

Surly Long Haul Trucker


----------



## stuk (21. Juli 2019)

mein neues Diamant Rubin SL. 12.5 Kilo in L komplett ohne Tasche


----------



## Josi1970 (22. Juli 2019)

...und noch ein Schwertransport. zwei 18Zoll Subwoofer 
(inzwischen aber mit E-Unterstuetzung)



In manchen Autos nicht unterzubringen.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2019)

soundsystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Juli 2019)

Mit viel Bass durchs Gelände.


----------



## seblubb (23. Juli 2019)

Ein E-Bike, dass ich akzeptieren kann


----------



## Triturbo (24. Juli 2019)

stuk schrieb:


> mein neues Diamant Rubin SL. 12.5 Kilo in L komplett ohne Tasche
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 887941



Das Rad hat gutes Potenzial, mein Bekannter fährt den Rahmen auch (als Trek Crossrip)


----------



## emilemil (24. Juli 2019)

Ein Faltrad für 3-stellige KM-Touren, hier auf der Brücke über den Mittellandkanal in Preußisch Oldendorf:




MfG EmilEmil


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Juli 2019)

emilemil schrieb:


> Ein Faltrad für 3-stellige KM-Touren, hier auf der Brücke über den Mittellandkanal in Preußisch Oldendorf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin! Hast Du vielleicht mehr Infos zu diesem Faltrad? Gerne per PN.


----------



## emilemil (24. Juli 2019)

Das Projekt 20" Falter wurde im Frühjahr 2010 gestartet und kam im Frühjahr 2011 zu einem vorläufigen Abschluß.
Der Rahmen des Folding*Star basiert auf einem St 37 Faltrahmen Schweizer Herstellung. Der Start begann mit dem Kauf eines Faltrades aus 2.ter Hand. Alle Teile bis auf den nackten Rahmen wanderten in die Tonne, darunter auch die Gabel mit der typischen Fehlkonstruktion (Vorbau-Klemmung im geschlitzten Gabelschaftrohr). Eine neue Unicrown-Gabel wurde beschafft und mit den Aufnahmen für Scheibenbremsen versehen. Der Vorbauschaft klemmt nun im Gabelschaft mit der bekannten Zylinder-Keil-Klemmung. Um Freihandfahren zu können, wurde die Vorbiegung der Gabel auf ein richtiges Maß reduziert. Da, wo die Konstruktion eine Verbesserung nötig hatte, wurde im Rahmen einer Modellpflege auch späterhin Hand angelegt. Das will ich hier in einer Übersicht nicht detailliert dokumentieren. Im Faltradforum
"http://www.faltradforum.de/weitere-f77/folding-star-20-faltrad-prototyp-t536.html" findet sich eine ausführliche Dokumentation.
Es sollen nun einige Eckwerte angeführt werden:
° Stahlrahmen und Gabel (St 37) geschweißt, gelötet und gemufft
° Lenkungssatz (Klassisch)
° Sattelstütze Alu (6061 ?) 27,2x400
° Sattelklemme Doppelt (Funktions-untüchtiger China-Schrott modifiziert mit Säge, Feile sowie zusätzlichem Klemmring)
° Bereifung Schwalbe MowJoe 50-406, begonnen wurde mit Marathon-Racer 40-406
° Felgen Rigida 19-406, 32 Loch
° Frontnabe Nabendynamo SON Klassik
° Hecknabe SRAM i-Motion 9 Getriebenabe mit 2-fach Kettenblatt (54/34 Zähne)
° Umwerfer Campagnolo Veloce Modifiziert
° Innenlager Token
° Kurbeln Sugino SD 3-fach (2 Blätter plus Schutzring außen)
° Kette Connex 808
° Entfaltung 1,62 [m] bis 8,75 [m], 12 effektive Gänge (Übersetzung = 540 %)
° Sattel Velo Ergo Pro Cromo
° Lenker Eigen-Konstruktion (Einrad Sattelstütze, KCNC-Vorbau, 100 [mm] Riser-Bar)
° Pedale Wellgo Steckpedale Polyamid modifiziert mit Pedalhaken (Keine Riemen !
° Bremsen Avid BB7 (Mechanische Scheiben, Jagwire Kabel, Avid SD7 Hebel)
° Beleuchtung B&M Cyo 80 Premium , Smart Rücklicht
° Frontgepäckträger Eigenbau
° Heckgepäckträger Modifiziert
° Magnet-Schloß zum Zusammenfalten (Funktionstüchtige Eigenkonstruktion, was es sonst am Markt gibt, sollte besser mit dem Mantel der Faltradliebe bedeckt werden !)
° Gewicht (Komplett mit Ersatz-Schlauch und Werkzeug u.a. ) 17,8 []kg]
° Faltmaß ist 77 x 66 x 33 [cm³] *)
Weitere Details und Einzelheiten der Entwicklungsgeschichte finden sich im Faltradforum (Link siehe oben !). Geringes Gewicht wäre ein lohnendes Ziel. Ein Aluminium-Rahmen statt des Stahl-Rahmens würde schon mal > 2,0 [kg] einsparen.
*) Wurde am 25.07.2019 hinzugefügt.

MfG EmilEmil


----------



## Spooniak (27. Juli 2019)

Mein Ragley Trig Aufbau ist nun auch endlich vollendet. Vorne Specialized Pizza Rack, hinten Tubus Vega Träger. Schutzbleche von Pletscher, welche aufgrund der 2.2er Reifen angepasst werden mussten. Nabendynamo und Licht kommt dann im Winter, im Moment reicht mir noch die Akkulampe. Bin noch am testen, welche Einstellungen bzgl. Sattelhöhe, Neigung etc. für mich passend ist. Irgendwie zwickt mein linkes Knie ein wenig, was an der ungewohnten Geometrie liegen kann (Winkel Sattelstütze, Kurbelposition etc.). Hoffe, ich finde noch eine gute Einstellung, bei meinen bisherigen Rädern war es immer direkt passend.


----------



## Terranaut (28. Juli 2019)

Schaut gut aus, aber bei der Sattelneigung würden definitiv nicht nur meine Knie schmerzen.


----------



## pefro (28. Juli 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, aber bei der Sattelneigung würden definitiv nicht nur meine Knie schmerzen.



Warum denn?


----------



## Spooniak (28. Juli 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, aber bei der Sattelneigung würden definitiv nicht nur meine Knie schmerzen.



Und ich bin in dieser Sattelneigung auch ganze 0,0m gefahren... Hatte kurz vor den Fotos, angefangen die Sattelposition zu ändern und die Schrauben nicht angezogen... keine Sorge, der Sattel ist im Fahrbetrieb genau waagerecht ausgerichtet (mit Wasserwaage^^).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terranaut (28. Juli 2019)

Das beruhigt mich.


----------



## stuk (28. Juli 2019)

musste den Brooks Candium runterschmeisen und habe wie bei meinen MTBs nun sqlab active verbaut...gefällt meinem angeschlagenen ISG besser. heute mal ne schnelle Fitnessrunde gedreht.




genau das was ich wollte EINS für Alles wenn es nicht auf die Trails geht. 
Fitness-Tour-Pendel-Cruiser-Biergartenrad


----------



## Spooniak (28. Juli 2019)

stuk schrieb:


> musste den Brooks Candium runterschmeisen und...



Was willst dafür haben  ?


----------



## stuk (28. Juli 2019)

Pm


----------



## pefro (29. Juli 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein Ragley Trig Aufbau ist nun auch endlich vollendet. Vorne Specialized Pizza Rack, hinten Tubus Vega Träger. *Schutzbleche von Pletscher*, welche aufgrund der 2.2er Reifen angepasst werden mussten.



Wie sind die Pletscher Bleche denn so? Hast Du sie zufälligerweise mal gewogen?


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2019)

@Spooniak da schließe ich mal an. Sind das die Wingee-tauglichen Bleche?


----------



## Spooniak (29. Juli 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Spooniak da schließe ich mal an. Sind das die Wingee-tauglichen Bleche?



Ich hatte lange Zeit die SKS im Einsatz, welche mir aus diversen Gründen (wurde ja auch hier bereits ausführlich diskutiert) nicht wirklich gefallen. Die Pletscher sind im Prinzip die Wingees, sprich auch mit der integrierten Gepäckträgerlösung (welche bei mir nicht montiert wurde). Insgesamt sind die Teile super robust und verwindungssteif, jedoch auch relativ schwer, ein genaues Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen. Ich muss um die Reifenfreiheit nach oben zu haben, die Bleche ausscheiden bzw. zurechtfeilen. Bisher konnte ich (leider) noch kein schlechtes Schmuddelwetter testen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die Dinger den Dreck gut abfangen


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. August 2019)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Ich muss um die Reifenfreiheit nach oben zu haben, die Bleche ausscheiden


Was nicht passt, wird passend gekackt.


----------



## zook (17. August 2019)

Ich möchte meinen Brennabor Reiserad vorstellen. Vor Jahren habe ich damalige Trekkingmöhre wegen ein paar XT Teile gekauft, und festgestellt daß der Rahmen sehr schön und von guter Qualität ist. Der Vorbau ist bewusst so hoch, damit sich Fahrergewicht auf den superbequemen gefederten Brooks verlagert. Das funktioniert sehr gut und vermittelt einen total anderen Fahrgefühl als meine sportliche MTB und Rennräder. Geschaltet wird mit Tiagra 10-fach, gebremst mit Tektro CR720.
Mehr Bilder im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (17. August 2019)

zook schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinen Brennabor Reiserad vorstellen. Vor Jahren habe ich damalige Trekkingmöhre wegen ein paar XT Teile gekauft, und festgestellt daß der Rahmen sehr schön und von guter Qualität ist. Der Vorbau ist bewusst so hoch, damit sich Fahrergewicht auf den superbequemen gefederten Brooks verlagert. Das funktioniert sehr gut und vermittelt einen total anderen Fahrgefühl als meine sportliche MTB und Rennräder. Geschaltet wird mit Tiagra 10-fach, gebremst mit Tektro CR720.
> Mehr Bilder im Album.


Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## msony (19. August 2019)

Mal was für die Dame(Freundin).



Gruss
Markus


----------



## Spezi66 (19. August 2019)

Na denn...


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Mal was für die Dame(Freundin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Lack sieht noch richtig gut aus. Glückwunsch!


----------



## goodie (20. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Lack sieht noch richtig gut aus. Glückwunsch!



Wenn ich mir die Felgen anschaue, wurde das Rad überhaupt seit 91/92 bewegt?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2019)

@goodie jetzt wo du es sagst. Auch der Antrieb, Kettenblätter noch mit Sticker. Nur Reifen und Schutzbleche scheinen nicht mehr Original zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (20. August 2019)

Minimale Spuren an der Felge vorne, hinten nur mit Lupe zu erkennen. Nach etwa 27 Jahren nicht schlecht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## msony (22. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @goodie jetzt wo du es sagst. Auch der Antrieb, Kettenblätter noch mit Sticker. Nur Reifen und Schutzbleche scheinen nicht mehr Original zu sein.





goodie schrieb:


> Minimale Spuren an der Felge vorne, hinten nur mit Lupe zu erkennen. Nach etwa 27 Jahren nicht schlecht.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Ja,es ist sehr,sehr wenig gefahren worden.
Laut Vorbesitzerin 2 kleine Touren,mehr nicht.


----------



## goodie (22. August 2019)

Nicht schlecht !!! Wo bekommt ihr nur immer die geilen Teile her. Ich glaube ich wohne einfach am Arsch der Welt.
Ich suche ja auch dringend einen schönen Marin Team Rahmen (verchromt oder vernickelt) aus den Jahren 1992-1994.
Bei mir gibt es sowas einfach nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## msony (22. August 2019)

goodie schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht !!! Wo bekommt ihr nur immer die geilen Teile her. Ich glaube ich wohne einfach am Arsch der Welt.
> Ich suche ja auch dringend einen schönen Marin Team Rahmen (verchromt oder vernickelt) aus den Jahren 1992-1994.
> Bei mir gibt es sowas einfach nicht.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Das war reiner Zufall.
Mein Kollege arbeitet bei einer Radwerkstatt für sogenannte 1 Euro Jobber.
Dort stand es zum Verkauf für 180 Eruo inkl. neuer Mäntel,alle Züge neu und die Naben neu abgeschmiert.
Bekommen hat meine Freundin das Rad dann für 120 Euro,ich finde ein fairer Kurs.


----------



## F4B1 (23. August 2019)

Hier mal mein Alltagsmountaingravelbikepackingadventurebike (es wird nirgendwo so richtig passen, also hier). Ein sehr individuelles Rad, dass durch verschiedene Reifenbreiten (40c bis 60c)sehr vielseitig ist.

Fehlt jetzt nur noch ein etwas größeres Kettenblatt (40)und, so die mal kommen, mechanische 12-fach DoubleTaps.


----------



## ONE78 (27. August 2019)




----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 903428


Gomas und Rennlenker    was macht man damit?


----------



## ONE78 (27. August 2019)

Na monstercrossen


----------



## seblubb (27. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gomas und Rennlenker    was macht man damit?


Downdurocrossgravel  bist wohl nicht Up to Date in den Trends...


----------



## Rommos (2. September 2019)

Schöner Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2019)

Bei so schick aufgebauten Lastenrädern frage ich mich immer, wie hart deren Alltag wirklich ist.


----------



## null-2wo (3. September 2019)

wenn man viel drauf sitzt, darfs doch auch schick sein, oder?


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2019)

Ist nur die Frage wie lange es so fresh ausschaut


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wenn man viel drauf sitzt, darfs doch auch schick sein, oder?


Ich bin der letzte der da mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen sollte. Aber bei so einem Aufbau habe ich halt leichte Zweifel, dass dieses Rad ähnliches erdulden muss, wie zB das Bullitt von unserem forumseigenen @Milan0

Hoffen wir mal, dass das Rad mehr zu tun bekommt, als in Wevelgem zum Wochenmarkt und zur Weinhandlung zu fahren. Dann würde es zwar


seblubb schrieb:


> lange [...] so fresh ausschaun


aber die Eagle wäre auch etwas lächerlich.

Jetzt habe ich erst mal genug gemotzt und kann die nächste halbe Stunde mit mir selbst klar kommen  Ist ein sehr schönes Rad, auch wenn ich es nie so aufbauen würde.


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2019)

Die eigene Meinung frei zu äußern halte ich ja für sehr gewagt


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2019)

Was muss den mein Lastenrad alles erdulden? Aber ja es wird täglich genutzt und die Lackablatzer machen es wie die Narben bei einem Mann interessanter 

Das oben gezeigte ist aber ein sehr schöner Aufbau. Würde ich auch so zur Eisdiele fahren


----------



## Rommos (3. September 2019)

Ist halt wie bei "normalen" Rädern auch - eigentlich bräuchte man nicht nur ein Cargo-Bike 


Sowas wäre auch noch schön 
Quelle


----------



## Milan0 (3. September 2019)

Der Trend geht eh zum 2. Lastenrad




__





						Zeigt her eure Cargo Bikes / Lastenräder / Lastenfahrräder / Transporträder
					

So, habe es jetzt mal gewogen. Personenwaage, erst vorne dann hinten. Ergebnis: 26,4kg Etwas mehr als die Herstellerangabe.  hmm also nicht wirklich leichter als ein Bullitt.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der Trend geht eh zum 2. Lastenrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn ich zeit fürs erste finden würde ...oder die Teile, die seit dem Umzug verschwunden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (4. September 2019)

mein treues pendelbike, dass mich nie im stich gelassen hat... 

...steht zum verkauf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. September 2019)

Ich empfehle dieses Rad nicht für diesen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## pefro (5. September 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dieses Rad nicht für diesen Einsatzzweck.



Darwin himself wurde doch doch von dem ganzen Geschaukel auf seinen Schiffs Reisen immer wieder schlimm seekrank - warum sollte es Dir da AUF einem Darwin anders ergehen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. September 2019)

Ich Schlafschaf


----------



## ahouba (9. September 2019)

update herbst 2019: neu mit specialized sawtooth reifen, da die g-one doch nicht so alltagstauglich waren (sehr guter pannenschutz und wenig rollwiderstand aber dafür schneller profilabrieb). dazu noch trickstuff bremsen.


----------



## MLOutlaw (10. September 2019)

die Sawtooth sind echt Klasse ! Super grip auf fast jedem Untergrund. Bisher keinen Plattfuß. Fahre sie mit den Conti Hermetic Schläuchen. Einer wenigen Reifen ohne Decals
Schickes Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CB-Corrado (17. September 2019)

*Marin Bear Valley SE*

Baujahr unbekannt, mit diversen An- und Umbauten


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. September 2019)

Sieht etwas klein aus?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sieht etwas klein aus?


In Relation zu den Spiegeln meinst du?


----------



## CB-Corrado (18. September 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sieht etwas klein aus?


Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive von schräg oben. Ist ein 26 Zoll-Rad und die Spiegel kleiner als eine Handfläche.


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2019)

da muß noch mehr zeug ran.


----------



## CB-Corrado (18. September 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> da muß noch mehr zeug ran.


Ich weiß, eine Federgabel ist auf jeden Fall noch geplant.


----------



## goodie (18. September 2019)

CB-Corrado schrieb:


> Ich weiß, eine Federgabel ist auf jeden Fall noch geplant.



Sorry, aber das arme Marin...


----------



## CB-Corrado (18. September 2019)

goodie schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das arme Marin...


Entschuldigung, dass ich mein Fahrrad nach meinen Wünschen umbaue?! Dann könnte man sich genauso darüber beschweren, wenn manche Leute bei anderen Fahrrädern das Gegenteil machen, die Federgabel durch eine Starrgabel ersetzen oder gar das komplette Getriebe rausschmeißen und nur noch Singlespeed fahren....


----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2019)

@Tinkerer bist du es?


----------



## seblubb (18. September 2019)

CB-Corrado schrieb:


> nur noch Singlespeed fahren....


Das ist die übelste Sorte von Rattschändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (18. September 2019)

Sorry, so war das nicht gemeint. Jeder kann das machen was ihm gefällt. Ich habe auch ein umgebautes Marin als Alltagsrad. Nur eine wahrscheinlich moderne Federgabel in so einen Rahmen ist das letzte was ich machen würde. Es sieht auch definitiv zu klein aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Flaschenhalter (29. September 2019)

Na wenn schon alle ihre schweren StVZO Kampfkreuzer zeigen, dann mach ich doch glatt mit.






Ein Intec F10, #steelisreal


----------



## mueslimann (29. September 2019)

Geil !  

aber 



Flaschenhalter" data-source="post: 16139398"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Flaschenhalter schrieb:


> ... StVZO ...


Fehlen da nicht Reflektoren in den Rädern ? Zumindest ein Reifen mit reflektierendem Streifen ist doch Vorschrift, oder hat sich das geändert?


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2019)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Geil !
> 
> aber
> Fehlen da nicht Reflektoren in den Rädern ? Zumindest ein Reifen mit reflektierendem Streifen ist doch Vorschrift, oder hat sich das geändert?



(Und Reflektoren an den Pedalen...)


----------



## hellmono (29. September 2019)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Fehlen da nicht Reflektoren in den Rädern ? Zumindest ein Reifen mit reflektierendem Streifen ist doch Vorschrift, oder hat sich das geändert?



Nein, ist immer noch so. Musste meinem Sohn extra für die Fahrradprüfung in der vierten Klasse so Katzenaugen ins Rad stecken.


----------



## Flaschenhalter (29. September 2019)

Reflektoren an den Pedalen fehlen tatsächlich. Speichenstrahler nicht, weil die Reifen einen Reflexring haben.


----------



## Hmmpf (29. September 2019)

Flaschenhalter" data-source="post: 16139398"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Flaschenhalter schrieb:


> Na wenn schon alle ihre schweren StVZO Kampfkreuzer zeigen, dann mach ich doch glatt mit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916157
> 
> Ein Intec F10, #steelisreal


Der Sattel sieht auf jeden Fall witzig aus


----------



## Flaschenhalter (29. September 2019)

Hmmpf schrieb:


> Der Sattel sieht auf jeden Fall witzig aus


Selle SMP. Ist für'n Ar... Also wortwörtlich. Saubequem das Ding.


----------



## nordstadt (29. September 2019)

Ja, der Sattel ist optisch schon sehr Traurig. Gonzo halt. Aber wenns passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. September 2019)

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen vielleicht kein Auge aus, dieser Sattel der Stylepolizei aber ganz sicher.


----------



## mueslimann (29. September 2019)

Flaschenhalter" data-source="post: 16140227"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Flaschenhalter schrieb:


> Reflektoren an den Pedalen fehlen tatsächlich. Speichenstrahler nicht, weil die Reifen einen Reflexring haben.



Wow, ziemlich (eigentlich vollkommen unsichtbar) unauffällig. Sind das Conti Granp Prix Urban? Bist Du zufrieden damit? Wär ein guter Tipp, des Streifens wegen.


----------



## Flaschenhalter (30. September 2019)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Wow, ziemlich (eigentlich vollkommen unsichtbar) unauffällig. Sind das Conti Granp Prix Urban? Bist Du zufrieden damit? Wär ein guter Tipp, des Streifens wegen.


Ja, sind GP Urban. Ersteindruck sehr positiv, aber ich hab mit dem Rad grad mal die ersten 100km runter. In zwei Wochen kann ich sicher mehr zu sagen. Haften aber ordentlich, sind mit 5 Bar Recht bequem und den Streifen sieht man wirklich bei Tageslicht so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Flaschenhalter (30. September 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Eine Krähe hackt der anderen vielleicht kein Auge aus, dieser Sattel der Stylepolizei aber ganz sicher.


Und genau deswegen, drauf setzen und fahren, dann sieht's keiner. 
Ist eh kein Bike um vorm Biergarten herumzuposen. Dafür gibt's ja das All Mountain MTB. ;-)


----------



## Remstalhunter (30. September 2019)

Flaschenhalter" data-source="post: 16139398"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Flaschenhalter schrieb:


> Na wenn schon alle ihre schweren StVZO Kampfkreuzer zeigen, dann mach ich doch glatt mit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916157
> 
> Ein Intec F10, #steelisreal


Was für eine Schaltgruppe fährst du?
Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Flaschenhalter (30. September 2019)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was für eine Schaltgruppe fährst du?


Shimano 105 mit 11-34 hinten und 50/34 vorn. Komplett bis auf die Bremsen, weil ich da die TRP Spyre haben wollte statt 105 hydraulisch. 
Klar, hydraulische Bremsen haben mehr Kraft und der Zug gammelt nicht ein, aber ich wollte keine Schaltbremshebel mit integrierter Hydraulikeinheit. Ein MTB ist es ja nicht und das Ding soll vor allem easy mit wenig Aufwand reparierbar sein. Auch fernab jeder Zivilisation. Wie... Brandenburg oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (30. September 2019)

Flaschenhalter" data-source="post: 16140703"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Flaschenhalter schrieb:


> (...)  . Wie... Brandenburg oder so. <Link ergaenzt>


Da kann ich drueber: Lothringen!! Champagne!!  
Ja das liegt halt bei mir quasi direkt hinter der Buerotuere

Genau deshalb hab ich mein Reiserad auch weiterhin auf 3x8 (Shimano) mit Campa Ergopower 10-fach (was zufaellig dafuer passt) und mech. Disc
Und weil die Ergos halt schon da waren, die haben am Vorgaenger die Mini-V-Brakes betaetigt.
Ist ja auch eine Ueberlegung wert: Uebernahme kostet Null und neu kostet ein Schweinegeld


----------



## Tinkerer (30. September 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Tinkerer bist du es?



Hm, haste wat gesacht?








(Wird momentan aber leider nur noch selten gefahren, weil ich zur Dunklen Seite übergelaufen bin. )


----------



## sachse1 (30. September 2019)

Fängt die dunkle Seite mit E an und hört mit Bike auf?


----------



## nightwolf (30. September 2019)

Ich seh aber in meinem Heimatstaedtchen auch die 'interessantesten' Konstrukte. 
Daneben sehen meine eigenen Aufbauten irgendwo zwischen 'seriennah', 'schick' und 'spiessig' aus.


----------



## Tinkerer (1. Oktober 2019)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Fängt die dunkle Seite mit E an und hört mit Bike auf?



Ups, erwischt. 



Spoiler










Aber immerhin den Rahmentaschen bin ich treu geblieben.  Außerdem hab ich ja einen Ablass erworben:






Oder vielleicht auch zwei?






Kann ich damit meine böse Verfehlung wieder gut machen?


----------



## sachse1 (1. Oktober 2019)

Also, du schaffst es, wirklich jedes Rad mit irgendwelchem Kram zu behängen....... Aber immerhin konsequent.


----------



## Angemalt (26. Dezember 2019)

Feiertage sind Basteltage...einfach mal drauf los....fährt soweit ganz gut bis auf die nervöse Lenkung....das muss noch um ein paar Grad geändert werden


----------



## hansano (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mal unter irfan die Autokorrektur verwendet. 
Dass das Rad sich nervös fährt glaube ich dir, ich habe eins mit ähnlicher Gabelstellung gebaut und das ist zapplig wie ein Eichhörnchen. Nächste Woche wird noch etwas geändert, hoffentlich. Ich habe keine Werkstatt und muss immer betteln gehen.


----------



## Angemalt (27. Dezember 2019)

Hab lange überlegt eines zu kaufen, aber die kosten schon einiges. Hab mich dann entschlossen für die Hälfte des Kaufpreises lieber Werkzeug zu kaufen und das kam raus. Platz habe ich leider auch nicht wirklich....
Werden jetzt noch ein wenig den Winkel anpassen, Ladefläche und Ständer bauen usw.


----------



## Angemalt (28. Dezember 2019)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 956438
> Feiertage sind Basteltage...einfach mal drauf los....fährt soweit ganz gut bis auf die nervöse Lenkung....das muss noch um ein paar Grad geändert werden


.
So....ich habe den Winkel etwas geändert....jetzt is es top?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansano (29. Dezember 2019)

nabend,

hast du nen Brenner genommen und alles hoch gebogen? Mit oder ohne Rahmenlehre?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Dezember 2019)

Sieht mir nach einem neu verschweißten Schnitt unterhalb des ersten Leitungshalters aus.
Die Front sieht jetzt echt brauchbar aus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2019)

Was wiegt der Spaß bei welchen Wandstärken? Und von welchem Rad ist der Hinterbau?


----------



## Angemalt (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe nochmal einen Schnitt im Rahmen gemacht, ausgerichtet und verschweißt.
Zum Gewicht kann ich nichts sagen, war noch nicht auf der Wage, es fehlen ha noch der Ständer usw.
Der Rahmen ist Vierkant-Profil 50x50mm mit 2MM Wandstärke. Der hintere Teil ist von einem Kona Unit das von einem LKW angefahren wurde und nen  Knick im Oberrohr hatte.
Es ist jetzt echt gut fahrbar, es wir hier und da evtl. noch etwas geändert oder angebaut....es ist mehr oder weniger wegen dem kaputten Unit und Bastellaine und haben wollen entstanden ohne Plan und Ahnung.
Hier liegen aber schon 3 alte Fahrräder die noch umgearbeitet werden sollen, da meine Frau auch eines zum einkaufen haben möchte.


----------



## Triturbo (2. Januar 2020)

Find ich super


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2020)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe nochmal einen Schnitt im Rahmen gemacht, ausgerichtet und verschweißt.
> Zum Gewicht kann ich nichts sagen, war noch nicht auf der Wage, es fehlen ha noch der Ständer usw.
> Der Rahmen ist Vierkant-Profil 50x50mm mit 2MM Wandstärke. Der hintere Teil ist von einem Kona Unit das von einem LKW angefahren wurde und nen  Knick im Oberrohr hatte.
> ...


kann meine familie vielleicht auch eins für kita, schule und einkaufen haben?


----------



## rasumichin (12. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder mein On One 45650b mit neuer Gabel
Nach ewigem Suchen habe ich endlich eine Gabel mit den gewünschten Spezifikationen gefunden


----------



## hotep (12. Januar 2020)

Schönes Arbeitstier  

Hoffentlich verrutscht die Sattelstütze nicht! 

Gruß, Raskolnikov


----------



## Rommos (14. Januar 2020)

Resultat eines (nicht meines) Rahmenbaukurses bei Robert (bigforestframeworks)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (14. Januar 2020)

Muss man glaube ich schon nen speziellen Geschmack haben, um sich son lila 20 Zoll Naben-E-Lasten-Pinion-Geschwür zu bauen 

Erfrischend anders auf jeden Fall.


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. Januar 2020)

Die Sattelstütze hat 5 Dioden...hoffentlich ist die versenkte stabil genug.


----------



## Remstalhunter (19. Januar 2020)

Heute erstes Wintergrundlagen-ausdauertraining gestartet. Den Schwerpunkt hatte ich die letzten 2 Monate auf Krafttraining gelegt. Jetzt will ich wieder aufs Rad!



Während ich mich im Keller umzog hat sich das Wetter gedreht und es gab zum Start Schneeregen bei 2 Grad. Sofort waren die Ausreden da, aber dieses mal in den Popo getreten und raus. Nach 2 1/2h dann bei bestem Wetter und 4 Grad wieder zurück. Besser hätte es nicht sein können.



Früher war das meine klassische RR-Winter-Strecke. Bin bequemer geworden und wuchte heute  halt ein bisschen Stahl durch die Gegend....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. Januar 2020)

Wie ich sehe fährst du auch Bluemels. Klappern die bei dir auch am Hinterrad, ich verzweifle langsam - geht mir total auf den Keks, vorne ist okay, aber hinten schwingt sich das Ganze auf und berührt immer den Reifen. Habe sie in 53mm Breite auf 40mm Reifen.


----------



## goodie (22. Januar 2020)

Wie hast du die montiert? Habe sie in 28 Zoll (37er) und 26 Zoll (50er). Bisher absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Remstalhunter (22. Januar 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe fährst du auch Bluemels. Klappern die bei dir auch am Hinterrad, ich verzweifle langsam - geht mir total auf den Keks, vorne ist okay, aber hinten schwingt sich das Ganze auf und berührt immer den Reifen. Habe sie in 53mm Breite auf 40mm Reifen.


Hi, nein hinten ist alles i.O. ich habe die P65 und Reifen sind 29x2.15 auf 30mm Felgen. Da berührt nichts. Vorne klappert es, sobald ich eine Hand vom Lenker nehme. Dann schwingt es sich dort auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. Januar 2020)

goodie schrieb:


> Wie hast du die montiert? Habe sie in 28 Zoll (37er) und 26 Zoll (50er). Bisher absolut keine Probleme.



Wie in der Anleitung vorgeschrieben. Meine Seitenstollen vom Gone berühren die Metallstrebenhalter, wären die Außen, würde es wohl passen.

Ich mach morgen Fotos.


----------



## goodie (22. Januar 2020)

Mach doch mal ein Bild.

Also hier mein Alltagsrad. Wird nicht geschont - auch Feld und Waldwege.
Bisher keine Probleme. Allerdings habe ich das Schutzblech direkt an der Querstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben montiert. Und nicht mit diesem Blechteil.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2020)

Meine Bluemels sind hinten an einem Rad - da neigen sie nämlich zum Klappern - so montiert, dass sie mit einem zwischengeklebten Stück Moosgummi an den Gepäckträger stoßen. Ansonsten ist das ein Schutzblech, das breit genug sein sollte.


----------



## goodie (22. Januar 2020)

Ich habe auch alle Stellen, wo es klappern könnte mit Gummiunterlegscheiben unterlegt. Bekommt man im Baumarkt in der Sanitärabteilung. Auch beim VSF. Da musste ich die Schutzblechstrebe an der Lowrideröse befestigen. Blankes Metall auf Lack. Selbst dort leisten die Gummiunterlegscheiben gute Arbeit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## -mikki- (23. Januar 2020)

Hab letztens weils noch so schön sauber war auch mal ein Bild meines Alltags/Tourenrad der letzten knapp 2Jahre gemacht  .


----------



## navidoppel (23. Januar 2020)

Schick. Was für ein "Hobel" ist denn das?


----------



## Remstalhunter (23. Januar 2020)

goodie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch alle Stellen, wo es klappern könnte mit Gummiunterlegscheiben unterlegt. Bekommt man im Baumarkt in der Sanitärabteilung. Auch beim VSF. Da musste ich die Schutzblechstrebe an der Lowrideröse befestigen. Blankes Metall auf Lack. Selbst dort leisten die Gummiunterlegscheiben gute Arbeit.
> 
> Gruß Thomas
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 968314


Das wäre ja eine Unterbrechung für den Übertragungspfad für Körperschall. Dein Stahlrahmen wird das aber nicht verstärken, weil nahezu kein Resonazkörper vorliegt (vgl. Carbonrahmen). Von daher wirst du mit den Gummiringen nur den Lack schützen... Schraube die Streben ordentlich fest und gut ist


----------



## -mikki- (23. Januar 2020)

Rahmen/Gabel sind Stahl.Hatte ich vor paar Jahren mal hier im Forum gekauft.Der Herr hatte für seine eigen Marke“Spleen“ eine Kleinserie bei Colossi fertigen lassen.Hab den dann auf Arbeit(weil gratis  ) in nem Mintgrün pulvern lassen.Die meisten Anbauteile sind noch aus der Mtb Restekiste,nen günstiger Dynamo Lrs,B+M Beleuchtung und nach mehreren probierten Schutzblechen sind aktuell nen paar Honjo H30 verbaut  .


----------



## MudGuard (23. Januar 2020)

Ich hab die Blümels statt an der Öse am Ausfallende mit einer kleinen Schelle am Tubus befestigt (die Streben dann gekürzt).
Hält die Streben weiter weg vom Reifen, und durch die kürzeren Streben wackelt auch nix mehr.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (26. Januar 2020)

Mein neues Daily-Stahlrad 

Marin Nicasio RC mit Shimano Alfine 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2020)

Nett! Kommt da noch festes Licht dran? Ich meine, vorn werkelt ein NaDy...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (26. Januar 2020)

Vorne ist eine normale XT Nabe verbaut.
Wegen der Beleuchtung bin ich noch unschlüssig


----------



## seblubb (26. Januar 2020)

Wenn's wirklich Alltagsrad werden soll NaDy (shutter precision ist in p/l top) und ne B&M IQ-X ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2020)

Beim SP würde ich widersprechen: Entweder geil und SON oder langweilig und XT.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Beim SP würde ich widersprechen: Entweder geil und SON oder langweilig und XT.


Weil?


----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Weil?


Genau. Warum? Bei mir läuft der SP problemlos und unauffällig.


----------



## veiter42 (26. Januar 2020)

asco1 schrieb:


> Genau. Warum? Bei mir läuft der SP problemlos und unauffällig.



Meiner Erfahrung nach waren es v.a. die erste PD8 Serie, die häufig Lagerprobleme hatte. Da gab es wohl große Probleme mit der QC und bei einigen sind bereits nach wenigen Kilometern gestorben. Jetzt habe ich aber lange von keinen Problemem gehört und die werden ja recht häufig verbaut. 

@asco1: OT Äußerst sympathisches T-Shirt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2020)

Der 3. Und 4. tun das, im Gegensatz zu zwei Defekten beim 1. und 2., inzwischen bei mir auch. Aber insgesamt scheint es immer wieder zu Problemen mit Dichtungen, Lagern und Ausfällen der Elektronik zu kommen, ohne nicht kaufbaren Spezialwerkzeug kommt man nicht an die Innereien, der Dynamo ist wenig steif, die Bremsaufnahme sitzt zu nah an den Speichen und für viele Bremsen braucht man deshalb Bremsscheibenspacer. Das PL-Verhältnis des quasi unsterblichen XT Dynamos ist da einfach besser.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2020)

veiter42 schrieb:


> @asco1: OT Äußerst sympathisches T-Shirt.



In der Tat. Wo gibt's das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (26. Januar 2020)

veiter42 schrieb:


> @asco1: OT Äußerst sympathisches T-Shirt.





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> In der Tat. Wo gibt's das?



Ähm - danke.

Gibt's hier:









						RIOT STORE
					

★★★★★ RIOT STORE // Styles mit Statement // Street- & Bikewear & Accesoires ★★★★★




					www.loose-shop.de
				




ich muss auch mal wieder nachbestellen. Trage meins zu oft; etz hat's a Luch.


----------



## Pan Tau (27. Januar 2020)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Wegen der Beleuchtung bin ich noch unschlüssig



Auch ich bin großer Nabendynamo-Fan für Alltagsräder, aber falls Du eine (Naben-)Dynamo-Allergie haben solltest, empfehle ich den CORE von Bumm für vorne und den/das IXXI von Bumm für hinten.


----------



## veiter42 (28. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ... der Dynamo ist wenig steif...



Ach echt? Und ich dachte der Fehler liegt bei meiner Gabel. Ja....das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Beim Sprinten mit dem MTB oder in stärkeren Kurven schleift die Scheibe schon echt gerne. Aber so viel Spiel? Dann müsste das Lager ja super weich sein und sofort den Dienst quittieren...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2020)

Keine Ahnung, woran es genau liegt. Aber auch der Bremsverzug ist immens viel stärker als mit anderer Nabe in gleicher Gabel.


----------



## Remstalhunter (28. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woran es genau liegt. Aber auch der Bremsverzug ist immens viel stärker als mit anderer Nabe in gleicher Gabel.


Hast du schon mal den Schnellspanner durchgewechselt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal den Schnellspanner durchgewechselt?



Ja. War auch mein erster Gedanke. Zwei Inbusachsen und XT-Schnellspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstrasen (30. Januar 2020)

Diese Woche im Angebot: Blaue Räder mit 11´er


----------



## hansano (30. Januar 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wenn's wirklich Alltagsrad werden soll NaDy (shutter precision ist in p/l top) und ne B&M IQ-X ?


Der shutter Nabendynamo muss zur Reparatur nach Taiwan gesendet werden, der _Importeuer_ in D macht da nix dran.
Die B&M IQ-X dagegen ist Top.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2020)

Das geht entweder sehr schnell oder der Distri täuscht eher aus. Ich hatte meine jeweils nach 10 Tagen wieder.


----------



## Remstalhunter (30. Januar 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das geht entweder sehr schnell oder der Distri täuscht eher aus. Ich hatte meine jeweils nach 10 Tagen wieder.


Das heißt ausspeichen und danach wieder einspeichen?


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Das heißt ausspeichen und danach wieder einspeichen?


Korrekt, falls du kein fertiges Laufrad gekauft hast. Wäre bei Shimano aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## Remstalhunter (30. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Korrekt, falls du kein fertiges Laufrad gekauft hast. Wäre bei Shimano aber auch nicht anders.


Das stimmt. Dann würde ich für mich beim Einsatz mit Schnellspanner eher ein Mittelklasselaufrad mit Shimano-Nady kaufen und im Fall eines Defektes das Laufrad bei uns auf dem Recyclinghof versenken => Aufwand wäre mir zu groß. Bei der Notwendigkeit einer Steckachse bleibt dann wohl keine andere Wahl, da SP oder SON.
Andererseits wäre es dann ne gute Einspeichübung


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Dann würde ich für mich beim Einsatz mit Schnellspanner eher ein Mittelklasselaufrad mit Shimano-Nady kaufen und im Fall eines Defektes das Laufrad bei uns auf dem Recyclinghof versenken => Aufwand wäre mir zu groß


An den Shimano Nabendynamos find ich schön, dass man in null komma nix die Innereien tauschen kann und man nicht gleich ein ganzes Laufrad wegschmeissen muss


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Das heißt ausspeichen und danach wieder einspeichen?



Ich hatte das Laufrad zum Händler gegeben, weil ich auf Tausch der Innereien gehofft habe und einen Haufen Einzelteile zurückbekommen.


----------



## nordstadt (30. Januar 2020)

Blaue Räder: 



Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## Kunstrasen (31. Januar 2020)

Cooles Teil. Wie ist das Handling mit dem längeren Radstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (31. Januar 2020)

Fährt sich unbeladen wie ein normales Rad - mit beladung wird es dann Träger. Fahre die Ute mittlerweile seit einem Jahrzent - jetzt mit Kindern ist die Unterstützung ein Segen.


----------



## BigJohn (31. Januar 2020)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Unterstützung


Immer noch besser als Auto fahren... für alle drei.


----------



## nordstadt (1. Februar 2020)

In mein Auto gehen auch nur zwei Menschen ;-)


----------



## Sentilo (9. Februar 2020)

Mein Neues zum Wanderreiten …


----------



## Chr._J. (10. Februar 2020)

Sehr schickes Teil!
Wenn ich aktuell ein neues Trekkingrad bräuchte, wäre das weit oben auf meiner Liste (mit kleinen Umbauten)


----------



## Triturbo (11. Februar 2020)

Ich find das auch mega, viel Spaß damit


----------



## track94 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich konnte ihn nicht in den Schrott werfen


----------



## Stolem (12. Februar 2020)

Beamer drauf, oder Bücher, oder Blumen. Auf jeden Fall was mit "B"


----------



## Kunstrasen (12. Februar 2020)

Du hast das falsch montiert. Das Sofa gehört auf die Ladefläche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (12. Februar 2020)

Mit Weihnachtdeko


----------



## track94 (13. Februar 2020)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Du hast das falsch montiert. Das Sofa gehört auf die Ladefläche....


Super Idee


----------



## Rommos (13. Februar 2020)

track94 schrieb:


> Ich konnte ihn nicht in den Schrott werfen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 979069


Was ist damit? Also wieso nicht mehr im rollenden Transportgewerbe im Einsatz?


----------



## track94 (14. Februar 2020)

Er hatte einen Transportschaden ...die Ladefläche war 45 Grad nach oben gebogen.
Ein Kumpel und ich haben ihn mit Gabelstapler und Presse einigermaßen gerade bekommen , aber die Rohre sind geformiert.
Ist also eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## Rommos (14. Februar 2020)

track94 schrieb:


> Er hatte einen Transportschaden ...die Ladefläche war 45 Grad nach oben gebogen.
> Ein Kumpel und ich haben ihn mit Gabelstapler und Presse einigermaßen gerade bekommen , aber die Rohre sind geformiert.
> Ist also eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


Aha, hoffe dass du’s dann ersetzt bekommst und bald mit Bronte unterwegs bist


----------



## track94 (14. Februar 2020)

Ja haben die Jungs ersetzt ......ist aber schon vor zwei Jahren gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burger1970 (24. Februar 2020)

mein ( quasi ) neues Lasti - Rahmenset in DK gekauft und mit vielen „alten“ aber wertigen Teilen meiner anderen Räder aufgebaut. Fährt sich geil - ist noch leicht und klein genug für Aufzüge , Bahnabteile , Radräume usw. 
Ein bisschen getuned mit Ahead-Kappen statt der billigen Plastikstöpseln
Omnium Mini-Max in Größe L
Übersetzung 1x10 - 36-36/11
Ich kann das Teil jedem empfehlen der kleine Lasten transportieren will aber trotzdem ein „normales“ Rad in Bezug auf Länge und Gewicht haben will. 
Lg aus Wien. 
Christian


----------



## kordesh (24. Februar 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> ...Übersetzung 1x10 - 36-36/11...



Schönes Teil! Sowas „kleines“ würde mich auch noch reizen.

 Mir würde es wohl alles zerreißen, müsste ich das Teil beladen mit 36/36 nen Hügel hochdrücken. Oder gibts in Wien keine Hügel? ??‍♂️


----------



## MudGuard (24. Februar 2020)

Schönes Gerät.  Das Totenkopf-Piraten-Kronkorken-Detail gefällt mir ;-)

Ganz andere Frage: was sind das denn für Flaschen mit dem blauen Aufsatz?


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Mir würde es wohl alles zerreißen, müsste ich das Teil beladen mit 36/36 nen Hügel hochdrücken


Hockeyschenkel ?


----------



## Stolem (24. Februar 2020)

Tolles Omnium. Steht auch noch auf der Liste 
Ich glaube, dass das Soda Flaschen sind - oder?


----------



## Tinkerer (24. Februar 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> Omnium Mini-Max



Fände ich vom Prinzip her spannend, aber wie ist das mit dem Licht? Da scheint ja vorne kein Montagepunkt für einen Scheinwerfer vorhanden zu sein, soweit ich das auf den Herstellerbildern sehen konnte. Deiner ist auch am Lenker. Funktioniert diese Lösung zusammen mit höherer Ladung noch, ohne dem Gegenverkehr direkt ins Gesicht zu leuchten? Natürlich kann man immer selber was basteln, aber bei dem Preis des Rads würde ich ja schon eine Lösung ab Werk erwarten.


----------



## burger1970 (25. Februar 2020)

- stimmt , das sind Sodawasserflaschen !

- stimmt ( leider ) auch teilweise , 1:1 als leichteste Übersetzung kann bergauf mit Last schon mühsam sein - ging bis jetzt aber immer noch ;-)

- Am Foto fehlt ein normales 0815 USB Licht das ich vorne ums Querrohr klemme - dann geht das natürlich mit der Last. Das Lamperl am Lenker ist nur „ Back-up“ ;-)
Ich habe schon Omnium‘s mit Nabendynamo und Lampe vorne gesehen - allerdings sind das alles eigene Lösungen - Omnium hat da an nichts gedacht. Bei längeren Nachtfahrten verwende ich eine Lupine Piko . Die klemmt dann auch am vorderen Querrohr , den Akku gebe ich  in eine Tasche am Oberrohr. Das funktioniert sehr gut ! 
Ich wollte anfänglich eh eine Nabendynamo verbauen - habe mich dann aber doch für meine alte Chris King entschieden - die noch herumlag weil 100mm QR ja sonst nicht mehr sehr verbreitet ist ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2020)

ein mini-max steht auch noch auf meiner liste.

guter aufbau.

das u-lock als kistenschloss ist auch irgendwie clever.


----------



## randinneur (25. Februar 2020)

@burger1970 

Schließ mich an. Schönes Teil!

Was ist denn das für ein Gurtmaterial und wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## navidoppel (25. Februar 2020)

Also so Lastenräder haben mich bislang ja überhaupt nicht interessiert, aber das Mini-Max finde ich klasse! Feines Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Februar 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gurtmaterial und wo bekommt man sowas?


https://omniumcargo.dk/shop/product/thule-yepp-maxi-webbing/
https://omniumcargo.dk/shop/product/omnium-cargo-webbing/


----------



## burger1970 (25. Februar 2020)

Die Bespannung der „Ladefläche“ - ist original Omnium und kann mitbestellt werden ! Viele wickeln auch alte Schläuche ! 
Die Gurtbänder um die Last zu fixieren sind von einer mit nahen Firma - genau die gibt es aber z.B. bei Globetrotter.de . In meinem Fall 2 Meter lang und an den Rahmen Genietet. Die besfedtigen dann auch sowohl die Einkaufskiste ( siege Foto ) als auch div. Taschen usw.


----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Februar 2020)

Fahren sich echt top die Teile. Fast hätte ich mir schon einen bestellt...dann kam die Vernunft dazwischen. 

Übrigens gibt es im Bikemarkt ein Titan-Omnium zu verkaufen...


----------



## Tinkerer (25. Februar 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Omnium‘s mit Nabendynamo und Lampe vorne gesehen - allerdings sind das alles eigene Lösungen - Omnium hat da an nichts gedacht.



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also was für Bastler, aber mich würde ja eh mehr das Rahmen-Kit als ein fertiges Bike interessieren, da macht's dann auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr, die Lampenhalterung selber zu bauen. Trotzdem schade, dass vom Hersteller nicht dran gedacht wurde.


----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Februar 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> Omnium hat da an nichts gedacht.


Ganz so ist es nicht. Es wird zumindest (Batteriefreies) Licht angeboten mit dem man gut gesehen wird:
Reelight
Ich nutze Reelight am Kinderanhänger und muss sagen, dass es sehr gut funktioniert und man sich nie Gedanken wegen leerer Batterien machen muss. Gerade wenn das Gerät immer in der kalten Garage steht leidet keine Batterie.


----------



## _stalker_ (7. März 2020)

So, jetzt aber richtiger Thread:


----------



## randinneur (7. März 2020)

Genesis?


----------



## _stalker_ (7. März 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Genesis?



Nein, kein Croix De Fer.

Octane One Kode.


----------



## Fabu82 (8. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (9. März 2020)

Vorm Umbau:



Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr


----------



## Monolithic (10. März 2020)

Gartensaison geht los! Schnell noch 'ne billige Schubkarre aus den Kleinanzeigen abholen...






... Pflanzen kaufen und dann noch Bärlauch aus'm Gehölz holen:






Womit auch die Frage geklärt wäre, ob man die Standard-Gemüsekisten vom Markt in die Seitentaschen des BigDummy reinbekommt.


----------



## nordstadt (10. März 2020)

Wenn du ein Sitzkissen suchst, guck mal nach Schlauchboot Sitzauflagen, sind günstig und ausreichend bzw. in verscheidenen Längen zu haben.


----------



## Monolithic (10. März 2020)

Danke für den Tipp! Wollte was selbst nähen, das lohnt bei den Preisen aber nun nicht mehr...


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. März 2020)




----------



## navidoppel (11. März 2020)

Man(n). Jetzt hört mal mit Euren Bootzippern auf. Sonst muss ich mir auch noch eins holen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (16. März 2020)

Mal was ganz anderes 





to be continued


----------



## onturn (16. März 2020)

Moin,

hab mir jetzt aus Coronaler Langeweile den ganzen Thread angeschaut...waren ein paar schöne Inspirationen für den geplanten Sommerurlaub dabei. Wahrscheinlich fährt dann eh nichts anderes mehr.

Das ist mein Alltagsrad, ein Omnium war mir ein Tick zu groß. S-Bahn Fahrstühle haben meist 2,10 Länge. Außerdem habe ich die Macke, immer alles selber machen zu wollen. Ist noch schnell genug für längere Strecken und die Familie kann auch versorgt werden.

Grüße


----------



## Pan Tau (18. März 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes



In der Tat eine schöne Abwechslung!

Welches Modell von Utopia ist das denn und welcher Rohrsatz wurde verbaut?


----------



## Spezi66 (18. März 2020)

Das ist ein Sinus. Bislang gehe ich noch davon aus, das das Mannesmannrohre sind.
Gibt halt kaum Infos zu dem Rad


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2020)

Werden die Utopias nicht bei Kemper gebaut? Zumindest die aktuellen tragen die Handschrift


----------



## Spezi66 (18. März 2020)

Bis 2015 kamen die von van Raam, seitdem von Rainbow Industrie, auch aus den NL






						Bau der Stahlrahmen - Utopia Velo
					






					www.utopia-velo.de


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Bis 2015 kamen die von van Raam, seitdem von Rainbow Industrie, auch aus den NL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, also weit daneben ?


----------



## gpzmandel (19. März 2020)

Schönes Wetter heute genutzt und mein Stadtrad mal wieder umgebaut vom Monstercrosser zum Lastenrad mit Schutzblechen. 



Gruß Maik


----------



## Dr_Ink (19. März 2020)

.


----------



## gpzmandel (19. März 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Welche Schutzbleche sind das? Honjo?


Die guten von https://www.goldsprintshop.com/Velo-Orange-Hammered-35-mm-Schutzbleche-700c-silber
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter heute genutzt und mein Stadtrad mal wieder umgebaut vom Monstercrosser zum Lastenrad mit Schutzblechen.
> Anhang anzeigen 997897
> Gruß Maik


gebäckträger könnte etwas schnittigeres bzw. geht der nicht auf der achse?


----------



## gpzmandel (19. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gebäckträger könnte etwas schnittigeres bzw. geht der nicht auf der achse?


Ne leider nein ist ein Racktime.


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2020)

ist ja nur ein optischer mangel. wobei die taschen dann auch recht hoch hängen.


----------



## gpzmandel (19. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist ja nur ein optischer mangel. wobei die taschen dann auch recht hoch hängen.


Genau dann bleiben die auch bei S3 fahrten nicht hängen.


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Genau dann bleiben die auch bei S3 fahrten nicht hängen.


Du


----------



## Pan Tau (20. März 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Sinus. Bislang gehe ich noch davon aus, das das Mannesmannrohre sind.
> Gibt halt kaum Infos zu dem Rad



Guck mal hier: http://www.utopia-velo.de/forum/message.a4d?Nr=19399&Code=forum & https://fahrrad.fandom.com/de/wiki/Utopia_Velo


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. April 2020)




----------



## Remstalhunter (17. April 2020)

Feierabend!


----------



## Mickle (20. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
nach langen Wartezeiten auf Speichen, Felgen und Lenker, habe ich nun mein neu über Kleinanzeigen erworbenes Pack Rat-Rahmenset fertig aufgebaut. Gestern gab es die erste größere Tour, es fährt sich sehr schön. Bei scharfen Kurven (wenden auf schmalen Wegen) habe ich den Eindruck,  dass das Vorderrad übersteuert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Geometrie oder an den Reifen liegt. 
Beste Grüße 
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2020)

sehr geschmacksicher aufgebaut!


----------



## asco1 (20. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sehr geschmacksicher aufgebaut!


☝️
What he said. 

Sehr schick. Ich hätte nix anders gemacht.


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2020)

Vielleicht noch ne Stütze ohne Setback? Ansonsten großes Kino


----------



## Mickle (20. April 2020)

Danke für die Blumen.
Die Sattelstütze hat wirklich unnötigen Setback, ich habe allerdings keine ohne in 27,2 da. Geht erst einmal so.


----------



## dudsen (20. April 2020)

Mickle schrieb:


> Bei scharfen Kurven (wenden auf schmalen Wegen) habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Vorderrad übersteuert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Geometrie oder an den Reifen liegt.


Hey Michael, bei mir waren es tatsächlich die neuen Reifen. Von 1.75 auf 2.1 war das ein "großer" Unterschied. Deutlich mehr spüre ich das ohne Last auf dem Rack. Erklären kann ich es aber leider nicht. Hatte nur mal gelesen, das bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten die breiten Reifen, die mit weniger Druck gefahren werden, eher "flattern" sollen...

Schönes Teil!

Viel Spass damit.
Gruß,
David


----------



## Mickle (20. April 2020)

Hallo David,
ich glaube, dass kann ich bestätigen. Mit Last auf dem Gepäckträger fährt es sich besser. So ist zumindest mein erster Eindruck. Zur Belastungsprobe habe ich meine jüngste Tochter auf dem Gepäckträger mitgenommen. Die wiegt knapp über 40 Kilo. Er hat gehalten. Schön zu fahren ist allerdings was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (20. April 2020)

Mickle schrieb:


> Gepäckträger


Was ist das für einer?


----------



## Mickle (20. April 2020)

Selber auf Maß für die Gabel zusammengelötet, aus 8mm Edelstahlrohren. Passt perfekt für die große Tasche von Surly.


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. April 2020)

Mickle schrieb:


> Selber auf Maß für die Gabel zusammengelötet


Muss man das können oder geht auch trial and error auf niedrigem Niveau? Damit meine ich nicht das Niveau von einigen hier, die spontan schweißen lernen, sondern wirklich niedrig ohne großen Geräteeinsatz.


----------



## seblubb (20. April 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Muss man das können oder geht auch try and error auf niedrigem Niveau? Damit meine ich nicht das Niveau von einigen hier, die spontan schweißen lernen, sondern wirklich niedrig ohne großen Geräteeinsatz.


Hier wird seit einiger Zeit viel gelötet


----------



## Mickle (20. April 2020)

Ich brauche Zeit, Ruhe und die notwendige Lust am basteln. Für die kleinen Rohre reicht ein Brenner mit einer Propangasflasche. So habe ich angefangen. Da ich mir mittlerweile auch ein Lastenrad gebaut habe, habe ich etwas aufgerüstet und mir einen Brenner für Sauerstoff und Propan nebst Sauerstoffflasche gegönnt. Ansonsten benötigst du noch einen Schraubstock, eine Säge und eine Rundfeile (möglichst im Durchmesser der zu vermögenden Rohre).
Und natürlich Lot mit hohem Silberanteil.


----------



## asco1 (20. April 2020)

Mickle schrieb:


> Ich brauche Zeit, Ruhe und die notwendige Lust am basteln. Für die kleinen Rohre reicht ein Brenner mit einer Propangasflasche. So habe ich angefangen. Da ich mir mittlerweile auch ein Lastenrad gebaut habe, habe ich etwas aufgerüstet und mir einen Brenner für Sauerstoff und Propan nebst Sauerstoffflasche gegönnt. Ansonsten benötigst du noch einen Schraubstock, eine Säge und eine Rundfeile (möglichst im Durchmesser der zu vermögenden Rohre).
> Und natürlich Lot mit hohem Silberanteil.


Darf ich fragen wie Du die Rohre gebogen hast? Ich habe neulich was ähnliches gebaut; mir dabei aber den Billig-Rohrbieger zerbrochen. :-D


----------



## MudGuard (20. April 2020)

Schicker Träger - ich tät aber in der Mitte noch mindestens ein Rohr reinmachen - ohne könnte durchhängende Ladung auf den Reifen kommen - wenn sich das dann noch mit den Stollen des Reifens verhakt, gibt's nen Freiflug bei der Over-The-Handlebar-Airline.


----------



## Mickle (20. April 2020)

@ asco1
Ich habe die Rohre mit einem recht einfachen Rohrbieger von Meister gebogen. Der noch einfachere aus Aluguss ist mir auch durchgebrochen. Dieser hält noch, wer weiß, wie lange noch. Ich habe ihn gebraucht für 7 € erstanden. Ich kann morgen gerne ein Foto machen.

@ MudGuard
Du hast natürlich recht, eine Strebe kommt bestimmt auch noch in die Mitte, im Moment habe ich in der Regel die Surly-Tasche auf dem Träger, die hat eine Platte, da kann nichts passieren. Um einfach nur so etwas auf dem Träger zu transportieren, müsste ich gegebenenfalls noch eine Platte auf den Träger montieren.


----------



## michar (26. April 2020)

Mein ragley läuft auch wieder..die Restekiste etwas geplündert..


----------



## Spooniak (30. April 2020)

Mein neuer Reiselieger ist endlich fertig aufgebaut. Ein Wolf AT1 von der kleinen Bikeschmiede Wolf & Wolf aus der Schweiz. 1x12 SRAM GX mit Drehgriff, MT5 Bremsen, DT350 Nabe hinten, SON vorne, 42er Wolftooth Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (30. April 2020)

Irgendwie schon cool, würde sowas gern mal fahren. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## BigJohn (30. April 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein neuer Reiselieger ist endlich fertig aufgebaut. Ein Wolf AT1 von der kleinen Bikeschmiede Wolf & Wolf aus der Schweiz. 1x12 SRAM GX mit Drehgriff, MT5 Bremsen, DT350 Nabe hinten, SON vorne, 42er Wolftooth Kettenblatt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1031253


Ist das ein besonderer SON, oder wie funktioniert das mit der Lefty?


----------



## Rommos (30. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das ein besonderer SON, oder wie funktioniert das mit der Lefty?


Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber die machen ja auch so Sonderanfertigungen. 
Z.B. für das BastiaenCargo gibt es jetzt auch einen SON für die Alufelge vorne


----------



## null-2wo (30. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das ein besonderer SON, oder wie funktioniert das mit der Lefty?


nee, die SON gibts ja z. b. auch für die HP velotechnik-trikes mit einseitiger aufnahme.


----------



## Spooniak (30. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das ein besonderer SON, oder wie funktioniert das mit der Lefty?



Ist ursprünglich für Trikes entwickelt worden für die einseitige Aufnahme. Wolf & Wolf hat sich da direkt von SON etwas anpassen lassen. So kann ich u.a. während der Fahrt mein GPS oder Handy laden. Licht liegt hier schon bereit, hatte nur noch keine Zeit es zu montieren...


----------



## don_viki (1. Mai 2020)

Hier mal mein zZ zweckendfremdedes Karate Monkey. Gerade für die täglichen 30 km Pendeln bestückt. Andre Reifen und gepäckträger konfig für touren oder bikepacking oder gelegentlich mtb trails.
Und ja, putzen ist angesagt ?


----------



## randinneur (1. Mai 2020)

Was sind denn das für Maxxis-Reifen?


----------



## hotep (1. Mai 2020)

Maxxis Grifter


----------



## don_viki (1. Mai 2020)

Genau! Maxxis Grifter 29x2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Mai 2020)

Ich plane ein robustes 28/ 29“ Do it all Alltags Reiserad mit Rohloff und Scheibenbremsen. Gibt‘s gute Vorschläge für vernünftige Felgen, die nicht das Gewicht der Rigida Andra 40 haben? Darf auch gerne bunt werden. Reifenbreite soll vermutlich 1,75 - 2,2 werden.


----------



## randinneur (6. Mai 2020)

Die DT Swiss EX-Serie, wenns nicht bunt werden muss und Du mit Unterlegscheiben für Nippel leben kannst.

Günstiger und gut ist auch die geöste M462. Die wird in vielen System-LRS von DT verbaut. Bei mir macht sie mit der Rohloff einen guten Job. Mit 510g kein Leichtgewicht aber dafür schön steif und robust. Bei schmaleren Reifen geht auch die leichtere M442.


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Mai 2020)

Die Felgen sind bis 120 bzw. 130 kg Systemgewicht angegeben. Ich hab in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrung mit 08/15 Mavic Felgen (weiß nicht mehr welche) am 26“ Reiserad gemacht, 2 Felgenrisse auf 6.000km gehabt. Bin dann auf Andra 30 umgestiegen und hatte seither keine Probleme mehr. Die ist auch nur bis 130kg angegeben, hält aber zuverlässig.
 Wie ist das z.B. mit den DT Swiss Felgen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Reserven haben? 120kg Systemgewicht sprenge ich locker bei den üblichen Radreisen, hab vermutlich allein 10kg Nahrungsmittel am Rad. Ein Kinderanhänger muss auch noch eine Zeit lang gezogen werden, im „schlimmsten“ Fall kommen Kinderanhänger und Radreise zusammen.


----------



## randinneur (6. Mai 2020)

Schau mal auf die DT Seite. Die M462 haben 120kg angegeben. Alles was drüber ist, sind schwere Freeride Felgen. Wenn du Reserven haben willst, bleib einfach bei der Andra und leb mit dem Gewicht. Die Andra 210 ist z.B. sogar Disc- und Getriebenabenspezifisch und sieht etwas sportlicher aus (ist allerdings vergleichsweise schmal) Hatte ich auch mal an der Rohloff.

Aber das ist wahrscheinlich eher was für den Laufrad-Beratung-Thread?!


----------



## Remstalhunter (6. Mai 2020)

Hi, ich hatte bei verschiedenen Laufradbauern mit einem Systemgewicht von 140kg angefragt. Unter anderem wurde mir die Andra angeboten. Diese habe ich dan auf Grund des Gewichtes auch aussortiert. Es wurde mir von 2 Seiten noch Newmen angeboten. Diese habe ich dann bestellt, weil Systemgewicht in Relation zu Eigengewicht interessant, und die Aussicht auf Tubeless möglich ist. Leider nicht ganz preiswert, bin aber sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kann man wohl nur bis 3.1 bar befüllen, falls das für die ein Thema sein sollte. Weiteres im Anhang:


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Mai 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Aber das ist wahrscheinlich eher was für den Laufrad-Beratung-Thread?!


Hast wohl recht. Aber hier sitzt die Einsatzzweck spezifische Zielgruppe. Ist manchmal nicht ganz leicht mit den Threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (6. Mai 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hast wohl recht. Aber hier sitzt die Einsatzzweck spezifische Zielgruppe. Ist manchmal nicht ganz leicht mit den Threads.


Du hast recht, sorry fürs zuspamen hier. Hatte auch nicht geschaut, welches Grundthema hier ansteht und nur mich auf die Frage fokusiert...


----------



## BQuark (9. Mai 2020)

Mein neues Leicht-Reiserad.
Der Titanrahmen ist von Kinesis UK und hat etwas einzigartiges - Long Reach Rennradbremsen. Damit geht Bereifung bis 35 mm und dabei ohne Scheibenbremsen. Momentan ist Conti GP 5000 in 32 mm drauf. Schutzbleche kommen noch.
Der Tubus Airy ist so tief gesetzt, wie möglich. Ich habe dafür Schutzblechösen benutzt. Originale solide Befestigungsstreben aus Alu wiegen 85 Gramm pro Stück! 330 gr Gepäckträger und noch 170 für die Befestigung? Nein danke. Ich habe meine eigene aus Carbon gebaut und sie wiegen beide unter 60 Gramm. 
Gesamtgewicht 8.6 Kg. Mit der Light Version von Vaude Taschen komme ich auf ca. 16-17 Kg voll beladen mit Schlafplatz. Nun hoffe ich, dass zur Mitternachtssonnenzeit die Grenzen nach Lappland öffnen.


----------



## Angemalt (10. Mai 2020)

Raus aus dem Keller und erste Probefahrt.....Lenker könnte breiter sein und Beleuchtung fehlt noch


----------



## Triturbo (12. Mai 2020)

BQuark schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1038304Anhang anzeigen 1038306Anhang anzeigen 1038307Anhang anzeigen 1038308Anhang anzeigen 1038309Anhang anzeigen 1038310Anhang anzeigen 1038311
> 
> 
> Mein neues Leicht-Reiserad.
> ...



Richtig coole Sache


----------



## lokalmatador83 (12. Mai 2020)

Mein neues Bike. Ein Kona Sutra LTD.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2020)

lokalmatador83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1040918Anhang anzeigen 1040919Anhang anzeigen 1040921Anhang anzeigen 1040922Anhang anzeigen 1040923
> 
> Mein neues Bike. Ein Kona Sutra LTD.


bester träger


----------



## Havi (13. Mai 2020)

"Leider" nicht mein Rad. Ich habe es für eine gute Freundin und Kollegin meiner Frau zusammengestellt und aufgebaut. So viel Mühe hab ich mir noch mit keinem meiner eigenen Räder gegeben  Es hat sich gelohnt, die Besitzerin ist begeistert.


----------



## randinneur (13. Mai 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> bester träger



und der schwerste!


----------



## Harpwood (28. Mai 2020)

bullidd schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nachdem ich dieses Forum nun schon eine Weile gern besuche, möchte ich euch mein neues Alles-in-einem-Rad vorstellen. Basis ist ein Trek Sawyer aus 2012, das ich vor einem Jahr gekauft habe. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich für diesen tollen Rahmen entschieden. Wichtig waren mir Scheibenbremsen und die Option auf Riemenantrieb. Ich steh total auf polierte Oberflächen, sieht man sicher auch. Da ich jeden Tag mit diesem Rad unterwegs bin und im Winter die Felgen arg verschmutzen und bei Schnee kaum was bremst, wollte ich von den Felgenbremsen wegkommen. Vom ursprünglichen Rad ist nur noch der Rahmen und die Sattelklemme übrig, den Rest habe ich selbst zusammengestellt.
> Wegen der engen Kettenlinie der Alfine, musste ich die Kettenstrebe ändern und habe auch gleich noch eine Ständerplatte angelötet. Daher die blaue Farbe in diesem Bereich. Neue Ausfallenden musste ich auch anfertigen, da der Rahmen keine Möglichkeit für eine Gepäckträgerbefestigung bietet. Vor drei Wochen ist es fertig geworden, zwei Tage vorm Radurlaub in Frankreich. Die Halterungen für die Schutzbleche und den Gepäckträger sind aber erst mal nur provisorisch. Nun nach 1300km und null Defekten, bin ich total begeistert und froh, dass alles hält und es komfortabel fährt.


----------



## Spezi66 (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich knall das jetzt noch in alle Relevanten Fäden, auch wenn sich das sicher für einige Mitglieder überschneidet  (soory).

Baue mir gerade einen neuen Bock auf. Derzeit noch in der Test- und Ausbauphase und Stadtbetrieb.

Für die Cantifraktion in Kombination mit Front Racks und dem im Weg liegenden Trägerblech vielleicht interessant:

Habe meine Trägerblechkonstruktion mit integriertem Gegenhalter mal in die Praxis umgesetzt. Soweit so gut.

Dies wurde natürlich in erster Linie wegen des Front Racks konstruiert, aber auch mit derm Hintergedanken Vibrationen in der Gabel zu reduzieren. Da dieses Rad meiner Meinung nach eine sehr robuste und steife Gabel hat, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, zumal ich es in keinem anderen Setup gefahren bin. Es bremst sehr ruhig.
Sobald ich die Zeit finde wird dies aber auch für mein anderes Rad (Atala) gebaut, bei dem die erwähnten Vibrationen durchaus spürbar sind.

Zur Verwendung kam 3mm Edelstahl (wie das original), 25mm breite (5mm breiter als das original, wegen der Bohrung). Das ganze unter der Gabel zum hinteren Loch weitergeführt um ggf. Verwindungen und Verdrehen zu unterbinden. Anschliessend noch gepulvert.

Hatte zuvor ein Muster in 2mm angefertigt, würde aber 1mm Stärke empfehlen. Ist einfacher zu handhaben und für die Abmessung sollte es reichen.

Zu beachten wäre, einen schlank bauenden Steuerstaz zu verwenden. Eine untere Lagerschale die nicht breiter als 43mm baut, z.B. Tange Levin und Falcon, etc. Mit Ahead kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Grüße,
David


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Mai 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich knall das jetzt noch in alle Relevanten Fäden, auch wenn sich das sicher für einige Mitglieder überschneidet  (soory).
> 
> ...


Schickes Rad! Welche Reifen fährst du?


----------



## hw_doc (29. Mai 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Welche Reifen fährst du?



Sieht nach G-One-irgendwas (Speed?) aus.


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Mai 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sieht nach G-One-irgendwas (Speed?) aus.


Aber keine weiße Beschriftung auf der Seitenwand. Gibt es die auch ohne Beschriftung?


----------



## BigJohn (29. Mai 2020)

Das sind renéHerse Rat Trap Pass und ein einzelner Reifen davon kostet in etwa so viel wie das ganze Rad, wenn man es günstig bei ebay kleinanzeigen entdeckt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Mai 2020)

Sind die Reifen richtig aufgezogen? Das Profil sieht den WTB Horizon sehr ähnlich und bei denen zeigt das Fischgrätmuster in Fahrtrichtung.


----------



## dudsen (29. Mai 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Welche Reifen fährst du?


@Remstalhunter, Dankeschön!

Der @BigJohn hat das 1A zusammengefasst 
Reifen kosten locker das doppelte wie die üblichen ca. 85,- das Stück und damit sogar 10,- mehr als das Rad, wovon nur der Rahmen zu gebrauchen war.

EDIT - Ein kleine Zusammenfassung, da ich nicht den Eindruck erwecken will, das ich nicht weiss wohin mit meinem bescheidenen Geld. Und für die, die die Reifen ggf. in Erwägung ziehen:

Die Entscheidung hat schon ein bisschen gedauert und der Kauf tat das erste mal am meisten "weh". Beim zweiten Satz, ging es dann schon 
Was ich bisher an anderen Reifen ausgegeben und dann teilweise frühzeitig gewechselt habe, weil sie keinen Spass machten, langsam waren oder nur unter viel Druck funzten, kam auch nicht wirklich günstiger.
Fahre jetzt den ersten Satz seit 1,5 Jahren und er macht Sau-Spass, bequem und schnell. Das ist der Hauptfaktor für mich und das wahrscheinlich relevanteste Teil an meinen Rädern, ansonsten ist da ja nichts besonderes dran.
Haben einen super grip auf nasser Strasse, im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger. Platten hatte ich nur einen, oder zwei in den 1,5 Jahren (Scherbenmekka Paris). Ein Bonus ist dann noch keinen fetten und hässlichen Aufdruck zu haben. Da ich keine Ausgaben wie Auto oder Metro habe und zudem mehrere Räder, so das die Teile wohl über die nächsten 4-5 Jahre im Einsatz bleiben, wird das für mich letzten Endes eine Milchmädchenrechnung...
Trotzdem perverser Preis!




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sind die Reifen richtig aufgezogen? Das Profil sieht den WTB Horizon sehr ähnlich und bei denen zeigt das Fischgrätmuster in Fahrtrichtung.


@FlowinFlo laut Hersteller Wurst. VR wurde trotzdem gestern gedreht, verträgt sich einen Ticken besser mit der Bremsarmeinstellung


----------



## Spooniak (5. Juni 2020)

Mein neues Salsa Fargo u.a. mit Hebie Wingee Schutzblechen und Tubus Lowrider.


----------



## Spooniak (5. Juni 2020)

Weiß jemand in der Runde, ob es eventuell Probleme bei dem Salsa Rahmen mit dem Ziehen eines Kinderanhängers (Thule Lite 1) geben könnte? Habe auf der Salsa Seite keine Hinweise bezüglich einer Freigabe oder einem Verbot gefunden, manche Hersteller schließen ja sogar eine solche (Zugmaschinen-) Nutzung komplett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (5. Juni 2020)

Wie willst du den Anhänger befestigen? An der Achse oder anders?


----------



## Spooniak (5. Juni 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wie willst du den Anhänger befestigen? An der Achse oder anders?



An die Schnellspanne-Achse. Dazu dann die Thule Kupplung (nicht Weber)...


----------



## ONE78 (5. Juni 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein neues Salsa Fargo u.a. mit Hebie Wingee Schutzblechen und Tubus Lowrider.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058718
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058738


Kann man so den Unterlenker vernünftig greifen?


----------



## Spooniak (5. Juni 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Kann man so den Unterlenker vernünftig greifen?



Nö. Wird noch geändert, war heute die erste (kurze) Ausfahrt


----------



## Remstalhunter (5. Juni 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein neues Salsa Fargo u.a. mit Hebie Wingee Schutzblechen und Tubus Lowrider.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058718
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058738


Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie sich das Schutzblech mit dem integrierten Gepäckträger schlägt, wenn mal Taschen oder ähnliches befestigt werden und Last drauf kommt. Gefällt mir nämlich wegen der cleanen Optik.


----------



## mig23 (5. Juni 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein neues Salsa Fargo u.a. mit Hebie Wingee Schutzblechen und Tubus Lowrider.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058718
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058738


Gefällt mir. Wie funmelig war die Montage bei den Hebie? Musstest du vorne was basteln?
Habe ein ähnliches System von Pletscher. Das war der Winkel vorne zu kurz und das Schutzblech hängt in der Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (5. Juni 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. Wie funmelig war die Montage bei den Hebie? Musstest du vorne was basteln?
> Habe ein ähnliches System von Pletscher. Das war der Winkel vorne zu kurz und das Schutzblech hängt in der Luft.



Ich hatte vorher auch die R65 Schutzbleche von Pletscher (am Vorgänger-Rad) und musste dort echt viel anpassen und basteln bis alles passte. War recht nervig...

Bei der Version von Hebie ist alles dabei und die Bleche waren nach 2 Stunden sauber verbaut. Alles passt sehr gut und ist wirklich durchdacht. Kein Vergleich zu den R65. Insbesondere die Streben hinten sind robust und lassen sich perfekt einstellen. 



Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie sich das Schutzblech mit dem integrierten Gepäckträger schlägt, wenn mal Taschen oder ähnliches befestigt werden und Last drauf kommt. Gefällt mir nämlich wegen der cleanen Optik.



Ich bin auch gespannt, angeblich dürfen ja 8kg je Seite dran. Notfalls habe ich aber auch noch einen Tubus Träger hier liegen....


----------



## Spooniak (5. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand noch eine Tipp für ein schicken Fahrradständer? Ohne ist optisch natürlich schicker, aber mit dem Kinderwagen hinten dran muss ich jederzeit das Rad abstellen können. 

Der Hebie Ständer mit Achsbefestigung kollidiert leider mit der Schutzblechstrebe. Die anderen Lösungen mittels Klemmung an den Hinterbaustreben gefallen mir optisch auch nicht wirklich. Mittelbauständer? Oder was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## plattfusz (5. Juni 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Weiß jemand in der Runde, ob es eventuell Probleme bei dem Salsa Rahmen mit dem Ziehen eines Kinderanhängers (Thule Lite 1) geben könnte?


Wenn die Kupplung mechanisch dranpasst ist es eigentlich kein Problem. Was Ärger macht sind 3-D Ausfallenden. Da muß man sich was einfallen lassen.


----------



## mig23 (5. Juni 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein neues Salsa Fargo u.a. mit Hebie Wingee Schutzblechen und Tubus Lowrider.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058718
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1058738


Gefällt mir. Wie funmelig war die Montage bei den Hebie? Musstest du vorne was basteln?
Habe ein ähnliches System von Pletscher. Das war der Winkel vorne zu kurz und das Schutzblech hängt in der Luft.


Spooniak schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine Tipp für ein schicken Fahrradständer? Ohne ist optisch natürlich schicker, aber mit dem Kinderwagen hinten dran muss ich jederzeit das Rad abstellen können.
> 
> Der Hebie Ständer mit Achsbefestigung kollidiert leider mit der Schutzblechstrebe. Die anderen Lösungen mittels Klemmung an den Hinterbaustreben gefallen mir optisch auch nicht wirklich. Mittelbauständer? Oder was würdet ihr nehmen?


Rose Ständer zur Klemmung an der Kettenstrebe. Find ich echt gut. ohne Ständer ist das mit Hängerbetrieb echt doof. Was als Daily Driver und Zugfahrzeug auch auf die Nerven geht ist der Lenker. Wollte den auf flat bar umbauen.

Die Farbe ist übrigens der Knaller. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## dudsen (6. Juni 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein neues Salsa Fargo u.a. mit Hebie Wingee Schutzblechen


@Spooniak schöner Aufbau.
Mich würde interessieren wie sich die Bleche im Regen machen?
Mit dem Hohlkammerprofil auf der Innenseite für die Stabilität, müssen die scheinbar relativ hoch montiert werden. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Wingee sehr reitzvoll, frage mich aber, ob durch die höhe und durch das Innere Profil der Siff nicht teilweise an den Seiten rausspritzt?

Würde mich bei Gelegenheit über ein feedback freuen.

Gute Fahrt und Grüße,
David


----------



## Spooniak (7. Juni 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> @Spooniak schöner Aufbau.
> Mich würde interessieren wie sich die Bleche im Regen machen?
> Mit dem Hohlkammerprofil auf der Innenseite für die Stabilität, müssen die scheinbar relativ hoch montiert werden. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Wingee sehr reitzvoll, frage mich aber, ob durch die höhe und durch das Innere Profil der Siff nicht teilweise an den Seiten rausspritzt?
> 
> ...




Heute direkt Stiftung Warentest durchgeführt. Und alles trocken geblieben. Ich würde aber noch vorne und hinten zwei Lappen aka Schmutzfänger montieren auf Dauer.


----------



## dudsen (7. Juni 2020)

Dem Institut sei gedankt


----------



## Deleted 539776 (7. Juni 2020)

Wie nennt man so ein Rad, einfach 29 Zoll Trekking? Offiziell ist ein Urban...
Recyceltes Bild vom 29 Zoll Unterforum.



von heute


----------



## MLOutlaw (7. Juni 2020)

City Tour mit Promileu


----------



## Deleted 539776 (7. Juni 2020)

Der Klimaschutzaufklebermensch und der blaue Typ können sich die Hände reichen, sind beide nicht die Hellsten. Aber der Blaue hat sich zumindest I❤Bikes tätowieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLOutlaw (7. Juni 2020)

Die Bank steht vor dem Laden





Schildkröte for ever  R.I.P.


----------



## Angemalt (8. Juni 2020)

Perfekt für nen Einkaufsquicki


----------



## randinneur (8. Juni 2020)

"Graf Barf" Hundefutter? Großartig. Ein Blümchen für die Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Angemalt (8. Juni 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> "Graf Barf" Hundefutter? Großartig. Ein Blümchen für die Marketingabteilung.



Ups.....nächstes mal klebe ich es ab


----------



## randinneur (8. Juni 2020)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Ups.....nächstes mal klebe ich es ab



Blos nicht. Ich fand nur den Namen witzig.


----------



## Rommos (10. Juni 2020)

Gerade abgeholt....?






...noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, dann passt das ?


----------



## MLOutlaw (21. Juni 2020)

Doppelpost....


----------



## MLOutlaw (21. Juni 2020)

More Promlieu


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Juni 2020)

Hier Mal mein zuletzt gebraucht erworbener Retro-Trecker an ein paar Anpassungen.











Probefahrt vorm Haus war gut. Schön agil und verhältnismäßig leicht.

Ich denke ich verpasse dem Rad noch einen Frontträger und dann passt das. Im Herbst dann noch paar Bleche.
Patina bleibt drauf, soll ja nicht zu viele Begehrlichkeiten wecken wenn es Mal wo steht.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (2. Juli 2020)

Mein bisher bester Allrounder im Stall:


----------



## reseda (3. Juli 2020)

Giant Custom Lite 1994





Komplette Restekiste + Verschleissmaterial neu = fährt top!​


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Juli 2020)

Jetzt mit Frontträger, lustiger Rahmentasche und XXL Lenker. Der Lenker sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber fährt sich einmalig. ?


----------



## randinneur (10. Juli 2020)

Schick! V-Brakes und diese alten Rahmen sind oft ne ungünstige Kombi. Geht aber anscheinend?


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Juli 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Schick! V-Brakes und diese alten Rahmen sind oft ne ungünstige Kombi. Geht aber anscheinend?



Bisher konnte ich Nichts negatives feststellen. Habe das Rad aber erst vor kurzem so gekauft...

Beziehst du dich auf die Steifigkeit des Rahmens?


----------



## randinneur (10. Juli 2020)

Nee, aber die Cantibolzen sind sehr eng beeinander. Das ist bei den 28 zöllern dieser Zeit normal. Damit stehen die V-Brakes halt weit auseinander. Nicht optimal, aber wenns bremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (10. Juli 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Nee, aber die Cantibolzen sind sehr eng beeinander. Das ist bei den 28 zöllern dieser Zeit normal. Damit stehen die V-Brakes halt weit auseinander. Nicht optimal, aber wenns bremst.



Ja, das habe ich auch festgestellt.
Aber es bremst soweit sehr gut.


----------



## randinneur (10. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Mein bisher bester Allrounder im Stall:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075905



Ich bin immer noch scharf auf ein Paar Praxisberichte der Hebie Wingees für einen Bluemels/Tubus Ersatz. Find ich ja ne schicke Lösung und 8kg/Seite sind für den Alltag ausreichend. Ich frag mich nur, ob Gepäcktaschen unter Gewicht nicht dazu neigen, Speichen und Bremsscheiben gefährlich nahe zu kommen. Und kriegt man den waagerecht montiert etc...

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal bei Gelegenheit was zur Praxistauglichkeit schreiben?


----------



## Angemalt (11. Juli 2020)

Neues Salsa Marrakesh....fühlt sich bei der ersten Ausfahrt ohne Optimierungen schon gut an 
?


----------



## msony (12. Juli 2020)

Neue Laufräder für den Oldie.
Dura Ace/Campagnolo Omega.













Gruss
Markus


----------



## doubleonline (13. Juli 2020)

Schon an die Postapokalypse gedacht? ?


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Juli 2020)

doubleonline schrieb:


> Schon an die Postapokalypse gedacht? ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1081740


Warum so viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau und dann den Lenker verkehrt herum montiert?


----------



## Josi1970 (13. Juli 2020)

Hi doubleonline,
was ist das für ein Lastenrad? On one wüsste ich bisher keins.
Hast Du bitte weitere Infos.
Danke Grüße Josi


----------



## micma (13. Juli 2020)

Crust Cargo Fork


----------



## hw_doc (13. Juli 2020)

doubleonline schrieb:


> Schon an die Postapokalypse gedacht? ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1081740



Fahrberichtlein, bitte!


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2020)

Geil, mit der Crust-Gabel habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doubleonline (14. Juli 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fahrberichtlein, bitte!


Fährt sich erstaunlich gut ?. In Verbindung mit Lenkungsdämpfer und Doppelbeinständer macht es zu einem echten Cargobike, halt im Miniformat ?. Die Scheibenbremsen macht es auch bequemer voll geladen zu stoppen. Bin sehr zufrieden..


----------



## doubleonline (14. Juli 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Warum so viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau und dann den Lenker verkehrt herum montiert?


Weil zu Schade ist die Gabel direkt soviel zu kürzen.. denn schließlich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich bei diesem Rahmen bleibt. Daher der up-side-down Lenker, damit die Sitzhaltung noch passt. Beim Diamant 135 gab die Lenkerposition sogar ab Werk. Wie findet die Andere denn? Soll ich lassen oder sieht besch... aus ??


----------



## Rommos (14. Juli 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Geil, mit der Crust-Gabel habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt


Dito - Sammelbestellung ?


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dito - Sammelbestellung ?


Wie haben doch jetzt Lastenräder, Roman


----------



## Angemalt (14. Juli 2020)

doubleonline schrieb:


> Weil zu Schade ist die Gabel direkt soviel zu kürzen.. denn schließlich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich bei diesem Rahmen bleibt. Daher der up-side-down Lenker, damit die Sitzhaltung noch passt. Beim Diamant 135 gab die Lenkerposition sogar ab Werk. Wie findet die Andere denn? Soll ich lassen oder sieht besch... aus ??



Sieht gut aus.....Dropbar wäre noch schicker


----------



## Rommos (14. Juli 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie haben doch jetzt Lastenräder, Roman


L+1 (L = Zahl der vorhandenen Lastenräder)  

Gabel ist eh nicht zu bestellen - wo hast du deine her @doubleonline ?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> L+1 (L = Zahl der vorhandenen Lastenräder)
> 
> Gabel ist eh nicht zu bestellen - wo hast du deine her @doubleonline ?


Crust gibt es meines Wissens nur bei Crust, also muss man bestellen, wenn gerade wieder ein Batch da ist. Ist aber kaum verwunderlich, da es praktisch keine Alternativen gibt.

Diese Geschwür hier zählt nicht


----------



## dudsen (15. Juli 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, was nicht auf Lager ist wird man vorbestellen muessen und dann ggf. bis zu einem Jahr drauf warten, bzw. bis genuegend Vorbestellungen eingetroffen sind.


----------



## doubleonline (15. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> L+1 (L = Zahl der vorhandenen Lastenräder)
> 
> Gabel ist eh nicht zu bestellen - wo hast du deine her @doubleonline ?


Gabel habe ich per Zufall bei Ebay (US) zum Sofort kauf entdeckt, hatte echt Glück dass der Verkäufer sogar willig nach DE zu verschicken! ?. Danach gab bei Ebay (US) auch ein komplettrad von Crust mit dem clydesdale fork eingebaut zum ersteigern, natürlich dann problematisch beim Versenden. War aber alles Anfang 2019.. bin dazu erst gekommen aufzubauen wegen Lockdown..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doubleonline (15. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, was nicht auf Lager ist wird man vorbestellen muessen und dann ggf. bis zu einem Jahr drauf warten, bzw. bis genuegend Vorbestellungen eingetroffen sind.


Korrekt.. Vorkasse mit Kreditkarte bei einer Lieferzeit von 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr (je nach Batch), und dann noch Versand nach DE + Zollerei..


----------



## micma (15. Juli 2020)

Vor ungefär 8 Wochen waren die auf Lager, ... für das Geld gibts ja scgon fast nen Omnium Framekit


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juli 2020)

micma schrieb:


> Vor ungefär 8 Wochen waren die auf Lager, ... für das Geld gibts ja scgon fast nen Omnium Framekit



Kostet das nicht weit über 1.000 Euro?


----------



## micma (15. Juli 2020)

Das Mini ca 750. Ok, Apfel und Birnen,..


----------



## doubleonline (18. Juli 2020)

Das zweite Lockdown Projekt ist auch fertig geworden.. nach langer Schraubabstinenz..?


----------



## dudsen (19. Juli 2020)

Find ich ja sympathisch:







			Compact and Affordable Cargo Bike - Le Petit Porteur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorebo (19. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Find ich ja sympathisch:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1084855
> 
> ...



Ist fahrdynamisch mit Last drauf aus meiner Sicht auch deutlich besser gegenüber einer Transportmöglichkeit welche an der Gabel angebracht wird. Zumindest ist es mein Eindruck wenn ich mein altes Bäckerrad mit dem Stadtflitzer mit Frontgepäckträger vergleiche.


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Juli 2020)

Lorebo schrieb:


> st fahrdynamisch mit Last drauf aus meiner Sicht auch deutlich besser


Definitiv!


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Find ich ja sympathisch:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1084855
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mal genial - oh ich muss mich schwer zurückhalten ?


----------



## dudsen (20. Juli 2020)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Ist fahrdynamisch mit Last drauf aus meiner Sicht auch deutlich besser gegenüber einer Transportmöglichkeit welche an der Gabel angebracht wird. Zumindest ist es mein Eindruck wenn ich mein altes Bäckerrad mit dem Stadtflitzer mit Frontgepäckträger vergleiche.


Das kann ich mir gut Vorstellen. Hab auch ein altes Postrad. Aber das fährt sich grundsätzlich so anders, das ich Neugirig wär wie sich das bei einem etwas sportlicheren Modell auswirkt.



Rommos schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal genial - oh ich muss mich schwer zurückhalten ?


Da sagst Du was, vor allem bei dem Preis... kein Platz kein Platz kein....nein nein nein...


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir gut Vorstellen. Hab auch ein altes Postrad. Aber das fährt sich grundsätzlich so anders, das ich Neugirig wär wie sich das bei einem etwas sportlicheren Modell auswirkt.
> 
> 
> Da sagst Du was, vor allem bei dem Preis... kein Platz kein Platz kein....nein nein nein...


Momentan verschicken sie eh nicht „international“, frühestens ab September - puh, grad noch mal verhindert..?


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2020)

Die haben ja recht nettes Zubehör im Angebot, unter anderem die Körbe aus HDPE  von Matlama:



Das lässt sich auch an anderen Lastenrädern gut nutzen.


----------



## dudsen (20. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Momentan verschicken sie eh nicht „international“, frühestens ab September - puh, grad noch mal verhindert..?


Naja, sind knapp 20km von meiner Haustür, das kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## Deleted 479645 (20. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Momentan verschicken sie eh nicht „international“, frühestens ab September - puh, grad noch mal verhindert..?


Besser is das.
Bin echt hart verliebt


----------



## pefro (20. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Naja, sind knapp 20km von meiner Haustür, das kriegen wir schon hin



Sag das hier nicht so laut, sonst schleppst Du die nächsten Wochen Kisten...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2020)

Das Ding ist aber super kurz. Damit könnt ihr eure Frauen beglücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (20. Juli 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Momentan verschicken sie eh nicht „international“, frühestens ab September - puh, grad noch mal verhindert..?



uff....Glück gehabt. Dabei hatte ich sogar den Segen meiner Frau....


----------



## exto (20. Juli 2020)

Wäre sowas ne Alternative?

Argo Kit


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2020)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> uff....Glück gehabt. Dabei hatte ich sogar den Segen meiner Frau....





dudsen schrieb:


> Naja, sind knapp 20km von meiner Haustür, das kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## dudsen (20. Juli 2020)

pefro schrieb:


> Sag das hier nicht so laut, sonst schleppst Du die nächsten Wochen Kisten...


Haha... würde mich ja bereit erklären, als lokaler Pizza Service aufzutreten und gegen Rabatt eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben. Problem wär dann, das es so wohl nur ein Modell und eine Farbe sein könnte .... Silber, oder schwarz? Oder doch blau? Bei orange bin ich raus 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Ding ist aber super kurz. Damit könnt ihr eure Frauen beglücken.


Stimmt, aber das ist ja grad das coole  zumindest für die Stadt.
Die sehen in Natura fast noch besser aus. Hab hier in Paris schon 2, 3 mal das Teil gesehen.


exto schrieb:


> Wäre sowas ne Alternative?
> 
> Argo Kit


 Bizarr! Sieht ein bisschen umständlich aus, aber irgendwie auch geil...aber auch ein bisschen teuer.


----------



## Spooniak (20. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Haha... würde mich ja bereit erklären, als lokaler Pizza Service aufzutreten und gegen Rabatt eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben. Problem wär dann, das es so wohl nur ein Modell und eine Farbe sein könnte .... Silber, oder schwarz? Oder doch blau? Bei orange bin ich raus



Ich wäre wohl dabei. Wäre doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau ... Natürlich ganz uneigennützig, versteht sich ja


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Naja, sind knapp 20km von meiner Haustür, das kriegen wir schon hin


Oh manno - das macht es nicht leichter ??


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Ding ist aber super kurz. Damit könnt ihr eure Frauen beglücken.


Hab ich auch schon gesehen - und hätte gleich auf Dropbar geplant, hätte sogar noch passende Shifter für eine 8er Alfine ....Kopfkino läuft schon wieder, gedanklich das Hochregallager durchgehen, 2.1er ohne/1,95er mit Schutzblech gehen laut Renaud...?


----------



## dudsen (20. Juli 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Ding ist aber super kurz. Damit könnt ihr eure Frauen beglücken.


...klaaaar vom reach, hab ich verpeilt im Eifer  ...oder Restalkohol.



Rommos schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen - und hätte gleich auf Dropbar geplant, hätte sogar noch passende Shifter für eine 8er Alfine ....Kopfkino läuft schon wieder, gedanklich das Hochregallager durchgehen, 2.1er ohne/1,95er mit Schutzblech gehen laut Renaud...?


Auch kurz daran gedacht, respektive cleanem look und Wartungsfreiheit fänd ich eine Alfine8 auch cool. Hatte aber mal eine Nexus 8 (Premium) und war schon recht platt über den Verlust an "Wirkungsgrad". Ich glaube das würde ich nur noch in Verbindung mit Elektro machen.
Musste die sogar mal einschicken und dann war 6 Wochen schicht.

Plus, bei den Ausfallern, jedes mal die Scheibe, bzw. Sattel einzustellen und schleiffrei zu bekommen (Kette spannen, Platten), könnt mich arg nerven. Vielleicht ist das ja Quatsch was ich sage, aber vielleicht auch ein Argument für Dich abzuspringen 

*EDIT*: Soll ich mal einen extra Faden für das Teil aufmachen? Behalt ich mal vor, sobald sich HIER noch jemand bezüglich der Kiste äussert ...oder es macht der/die jenige, mit dem ersten Aufbau


----------



## nollak (20. Juli 2020)

Das Petit Porteur schaut mega aus. Das kommt glaub aktuell in die engere Auswahl für ein Winterprojekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudsen (20. Juli 2020)

Weil Galerie und so... 





						Le Petit Porteur - Laberfaden und (irgenwann mal) Galerie
					

Um den Rest vom "GALERIE Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/City-...Bikes" Faden vor den Paar Wahnsinnigen zu wahren, hab ich mal einen eigenen Faden für das feine kleine Teil geschaffen.  Selber habe ich es nur hier in Paris gesehen und kenne keinen der es hat. Wie so einige, würd ich gerne eins...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



✌


----------



## yellowmug (23. Juli 2020)

--


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2020)

yellowmug schrieb:


> ich finde keine BieteSuche-Thema in diesem Forum








						Trekking-, Reise und Falträder
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				




ruhig einen 2. blick riskieren.


----------



## yellowmug (23. Juli 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> Trekking-, Reise und Falträder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja hab ich gesehen und in die richtige stelle gepostet.


----------



## Ampelhasser (27. Juli 2020)

Kennt ihr diese Fotoserien von Leuten, die zeigen, wie Drogen sie verändern? Manchmal muss ich da an mein KM denken.....

Der Anfang





der Tiefpunkt



Langsam geht es wieder bergauf



Ciao
Ampel


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2020)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese Fotoserien von Leuten, die zeigen, wie Drogen sie verändern? Manchmal muss ich da an mein KM denken.....


Ich hätte ja behauptet, dein KM ist einfach nur alt und spießig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. Juli 2020)

@Ampelhasser -Für den Träger noch eine Lösung für tiefer und hinter die Bremse (wahrscheinlich auch besser wegen Fersen-/Taschenkontakt) - dann sieht das doch sehr gut aus ? Find das KM immer noch ?


----------



## Spezi66 (27. Juli 2020)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Wollte schon fragen, ob es jetzt austherapiert ist.


----------



## Spooniak (27. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich ein sehr schöner Rahmen, aber etwas lieblos aufgebaut. Andere Schutzbleche, Kabel richtig verlegen und ganz wichtig: die hässlichen orangen Kabel weg. Dann könnte das Rad etwas werden...


----------



## kuwahara (4. August 2020)

Salsa Vaya Rohloff


----------



## Rommos (4. August 2020)




----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1093940Anhang anzeigen 1093941Anhang anzeigen 1093942


Sehr unpassender  Name ?


----------



## Rommos (5. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehr unpassender  Name ?


...ist wohl mehr ein Gag, Kunstwort aus Recycle und Rosinante - Hammerschlaglack wäre auch nicht unbedingt meins, aber so mit Dropbar .....


----------



## Spezi66 (5. August 2020)

Weil es ja angeblich kein Gravelbike ist, hier nochmal in der (vorerst) finalen Version.



Und da es die Farbe im 91er Katalog nicht gibt, sag ich mal: 90iger GT Continuum an 650b.


----------



## McDreck (5. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehr unpassender  Name ?


Fand den ziemlich passend.



> *Rocinante*
> 
> *Rocinante* (aus span.: _rocín_ „Gaul, (Schind-)Mähre“ und _antes_ „vorher, vorhergehend“) bezeichnet:








						Rocinante – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Spezi66 (13. August 2020)

Gerade entdeckt












						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Erbenheim finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. August 2020)

Für den Radstand eine beachtliche Ladefläche in dem Körbchen ?


----------



## Rommos (14. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Für den Radstand eine beachtliche Ladefläche in dem Körbchen ?


Die Coolness beansprucht halt schon einiges an Platz ??


----------



## Sickgirl (13. September 2020)

Habe im letzten Jahr so einiges an meinem alten Thurot umgemodelt, ein wenig nach Optik und natürlich Gewicht optimiert. Vor drei Wochen habe ich mein Liteville als Bausatz verkauft und da blieb die Tune Kurbel übrig und ging dann gleich ans Thurot





Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 10,6 kg, das ist jetzt auch Ende der Fahnenstange, da ich das Rad bis auf die Sattelstreben carbonfrei halten will.

Eine kleine Krise habe ich auch schon durch gemacht, vor ein paar Wochen ging ein Klackgeräusch los, nur beim langsam fahren. eine Weile suchen: die Bekannte Mavic Krankheit, die Klammer mit der die Felge beim Schweißen fixiert wird hat sich gelöst. Völlig genervt habe ich es mit roher Gewalt gefixt, an der Fügestelle zwei neue Körnerpunkte eingeschlagen, jetzt in wieder himmlische Ruhe.

Bin froh das das Rad so schön läuft, Coronabedingt meide ich gerade die Stadtbahnen und mache alles mit dem Rad. Von der Stadt zu mir sind es Taffe 300 Höhenmeter, da macht so ein leichtes Rad schon mehr Spaß

Das Lichtkabel muss ich zwar auch noch kürzen, aber ich bin noch  unentschlossen ob ich den Scheinwerfer behalten möchte. 

Die Latexschläuche sind auch eine harte Geduldsprobe, eigentlich ist jeden Tag pumpen angesagt. Bis jetzt geht es aber noch.


----------



## goodie (13. September 2020)

Leider habe ich gerade erfahren, das mein Freund nach langem hin und her nun doch ein Rad mit Rohloff möchte. Da ihm das Hardo Wagner sehr gefällt, hat er sehr lange damit gerungen. Seit dem Aufbau hat er nur eine Probefahrt mit dem neu aufgebauten Rad gemacht. Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden. Ist ja eine Galerie.





























Unter anderem sind folgende Teile neu:

Laufradsatz handgespeicht bei Meilenweit, vorne SP Nabendynamo in rot, Sapim Race, Rhyde Andra, hinten Novatec Superlight Rennradnabe (4-fach industriegelagert)

Deore XT Trekkingschaltwerk, Deore XT Umwerfer, Deore XT Lagerschalen, Deore Kette, Deore Ritzel, Deore Kurbelgarnitur, NC 17 Pedale, Maxxis Detonator Reifen, Schwalbe Schläuche und Felgenband, Microshift MTB Daumenschalthebel, alle Züge und Aussenhüllen, Industriegelagerter Tange Steuersatz, Tubus Edelstahl Logo und Lowrider, ESGE Ständer, Koolstop Beläge, Ergon Griffe, Busch und Müller Toplight mit Bremslicht usw.

Gebraucht aber sehr gut:

Hardo Wagner Tracer Rahmen 26 Zoll (geeignet so 170-185 cm) - geringe Laufleistung und neu hohlraumversiegelt, XTR V-Brakes mit Hebeln - sehr guter Zustand, Busch und Müller 60 Lux Scheinwerfer - sehr guter Zustand, Terry Figura GTC Sattel - wenig benutzt, Ritchey Sattelstütze usw.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## MudGuard (13. September 2020)

Ich tät den hinteren Träger noch tieferlegen (das Blech unterhalb der Rohrenden abschneiden, und das verbleibende Loch für die Montge verwenden).
Ansonsten: sehr schön.


----------



## goodie (14. September 2020)

MudGuard schrieb:


> Ich tät den hinteren Träger noch tieferlegen (das Blech unterhalb der Rohrenden abschneiden, und das verbleibende Loch für die Montge verwenden).
> Ansonsten: sehr schön.




Er ist an der oberen Öse fest geschraubt. Bei der unteren geht er noch etwas in die Tiefe. 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Havi (14. September 2020)

Ich haab während Corona-Home-Office und Elterzeit mal wieder einem Hirnfurz freien Lauf gelassen und meinen Commuter etwas umgebaut und aufgewertet. Jetzt ist der K**k im Grunde schon wieder zu hochwertig zum irgendwo anketten. Naja egal, da ich mit der drei Monate alten Kröte auch ungewöhnliche Zeit- und Wetterfenster zum Radfahren nutzen muss, ist das schon okay so.
Neu sind:
Den ollen Trekking-Nady Laufradsatz mit bleischwerem Deore Dynamo ebensoschweren Felgen ersetzt ein Radsatz aus einem Shutter SV-9 vorne und einer antiken XT 737 Nabe hinten, gepaart mit DT R460 Felgen und einer Speichen-Kombi aus Comp und Revo. Da sind schon mal gut 800g weggefallen.
Dazu ein Speci Gravel Riser-Dropbar der sich erstaunlich gut greift, ein Microshift Lenkerendhebel bedient das 10f Deore Shadow+ Schaltwerk (kann bis 42 Zähne) über eine 11-36 Kassette und ein 38er KB.
An den V-Brakes hängen entsprechende Hebel von Tektro.
Die kackhässliche Kombi aus zwei hinteren SKS Longboards sind formschönen AluschutzBLECHEN von Pelago gewichen. Der Fahrer Latz XL war etwas optimistisch, der flattert im Fahrtwind, da werde ich noch über meinen Schatten springen und das vordere Blech anbohren für einen Brooks Lederlappen der noch hier liegt.
Das ganze fährt sich erschreckend gut und flink. Ich bin auf ähnlichen Strecken nicht viel langsamer als mit dem Rennrad....


----------



## Havi (14. September 2020)

Nachtrag noch zum Gewicht des Ganzen: Mit der Klickfix Halterung am Lenker und der Halterung für das Mini-Brodo, also so wie auf dem Bild nur ohne die Taschen wiegt das Ding 11,23kg. Ein klein wenig ginge sicher noch, Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau sind ja eher günstige Modelle mit entsprechend Gewicht oder auch ein Tubus Fly statt des Racktime.


----------



## dasspice (20. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe am Anfang des Corona Lockdown ein gutes Katarga X-Race mit grossen Rahmen (60cm) in den Kleinanzeigen gefunden. Das hat mir die Möglichkeit gegeben mit vielen meiner vorhandenen NOS Teilen ein Reiserad auf MTB Basis zu bauen.





Gruss Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloth (27. September 2020)

1993 Cannondale. Wird bei jedem Wetter als Alltagsrad für den Weg zur Arbeit und als Reiserad genutzt. Manchmal verschlägt es mich damit auch auf Trails.
Das rad wurde hauptsächlich mit alten oder preisgünstigen Komponenten aufgebaut. Als Schaltung muss eine Tourney herhalten.
Nicht leicht, nicht schön aber erstaunlich robust und zuverlässig.


----------



## Remstalhunter (27. September 2020)

Warum macht m





Sloth schrieb:


> 1993 Cannondale. Wird bei jedem Wetter als Alltagsrad für den Weg zur Arbeit und als Reiserad genutzt. Manchmal verschlägt es mich damit auch auf Trails.
> Das rad wurde hauptsächlich mit alten oder preisgünstigen Komponenten aufgebaut. Als Schaltung muss eine Tourney herhalten.
> Nicht leicht, nicht schön aber erstaunlich robust und zuverlässig.Anhang anzeigen 1123771


Warum macht man Schnellspanner um die Taschen? Damit diese nicht so klappern wenn man in ruppiges Terrain kommt?


----------



## Sloth (27. September 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Warum macht m
> Warum macht man Schnellspanner um die Taschen? Damit diese nicht so klappern wenn man in ruppiges Terrain kommt?


ganz genau. Außerdem sind das recht günstige Taschen. Die haben nur zu so einfach Plastikhalter. Die wollte ich etwas entlasten.


----------



## Balkanbiker (27. September 2020)

Vor allem damit sie nicht vom Träger springen wenn es wackelt. Du hast ja nur eine Dreipunktbefestigung bei den meisten Taschen. Dann können sie in eine Richtung runterspringen.
Mir sind nur die Ortlieb Taschen der Bikepackingserie bekannt, die etwas solider fixiert sind.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Vor allem damit sie nicht vom Träger springen wenn es wackelt. Du hast ja nur eine Dreipunktbefestigung bei den meisten Taschen. Dann können sie in eine Richtung runterspringen.
> Mir sind nur die Ortlieb Taschen der Bikepackingserie bekannt, die etwas solider fixiert sind.




Ich habe auf über 10kkm keine ordentlich eingestellte Ortlieb verloren.


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Mir sind nur die Ortlieb Taschen der Bikepackingserie bekannt, die etwas solider fixiert sind.



Den zusätzlichen Haken, den die unten haben, kann man problemlos bei den normalen Taschen nachrüsten, hatte bei mir den gewünschten Effekt.



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich habe auf über 10kkm keine ordentlich eingestellte Ortlieb verloren.



Verloren nicht, aber wenn sie sich unten aushaken, nervt das Geklapper (mehr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (28. September 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich habe auf über 10kkm keine ordentlich eingestellte Ortlieb verloren.


Ebenfalls nach 30k km noch nichts verloren, aber die Haken (besonders die oben) leiern mit der Zeit aus und die Einsätze gehen irgenwann verloren. Der untere Haken hat sich bei mir schon öfter ausgehängt. Je nach Gepäckträger, Beladung und Position zu den Fersen (bei größeren Leuten öfter ein Problem) schlackern die Taschen mitunter fröhlich rum.

Weil Galerie (nicht meins):


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2020)

Ist das das große Velolab?


----------



## Rommos (28. September 2020)




----------



## DC. (29. September 2020)

Günstig, alt, robust und zuverlässig kann ich auch 
Hat mich vor zwei Wochen noch gut durch den Teuto gebracht.


----------



## c-racer (4. Oktober 2020)

Zwar keine neuen Teile dran seit dem letzten Foto, aber das ist glaub schon ein Jahr oder länger her... Fährt und fährt 
Ach, doch, der Umwerfer ist jetzt ein passender Campagnolo Umwerfer


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Oktober 2020)

Bald noch mit einer Spoon Felge hinten anstatt der Andra40 (gleich mal 250gr gespart). Fährt sich echt top!

@Milan0 Bullitt war mir dann doch zu lang, aber nochmal danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## ONE78 (6. Oktober 2020)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1128541
> 
> Bald noch mit einer Spoon Felge hinten anstatt der Andra40 (gleich mal 250gr gespart). Fährt sich echt top!
> 
> @Milan0 Bullitt war mir dann doch zu lang, aber nochmal danke für deine Hilfe!


Passt das von der OR Länge? Du bist doch auch recht groß, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## c-racer (6. Oktober 2020)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1128541
> 
> Bald noch mit einer Spoon Felge hinten anstatt der Andra40 (gleich mal 250gr gespart). Fährt sich echt top!
> 
> @Milan0 Bullitt war mir dann doch zu lang, aber nochmal danke für deine Hilfe!


Für einen kurzen Moment dachte ich: Moment, steht meins noch da wo es sein soll? 
Hast du ne 42er oder 46er Kassette hinten eigentlich?

Achja, @ONE78 ich brauch mit 1,94 und 94er SL beim Minimax XL eine Stütze mit Setback, einen 100er Vorbau (negativ direkt auf dem Steuersatz montiert) und hab einen 72er Lenker (Flatbar) dran. Also sitzt sich recht kurz, fährt sich aber natürlich genau gegenteilig mit der Gesamtlänge. Lustiges, aber ziemlich angenehmes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Oktober 2020)

c-racer schrieb:


> Für einen kurzen Moment dachte ich: Moment, steht meins noch da wo es sein soll?
> Hast du ne 42er oder 46er Kassette hinten eigentlich?



Hehe, wir haben beide halt guten Geschmack  
Ist, zumindest laut Rechnung, eine 46er Kassette. Im Moment benutze ich nur die "größten" 3 Gänge, werde wohl vorne von 32 auf ein 36er KB wechseln.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Passt das von der OR Länge? Du bist doch auch recht groß, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...



Ja genau, bin 1,95m aber ich fahre sehr gerne kurze Oberrohre und hohe Fronten, letzteres weil die Handgelenke Druck nicht mehr so verkraften. In der Tat sitzt man aber beim Rad hier sehr aufrecht (XL, Reach 413, Stack 648mm), aber den Lenker möchte ich eigentlich nicht tiefer haben und auch nicht weiter vorne - weil ich mir damit die Ladefläche begrenzen würde. Finde es so für die Stadt aber ganz gut!


----------



## burger1970 (7. Oktober 2020)

Gibt’s das Mini-Max jetzt auch schon in XL ? Vor einem Jaht gab es das nur bis L - allerdings passt das eigentlich sehr gut bei mir ( 193/92 ) - natürlich auch Sattelstütze mit setback und langer Vorbau - nur den Lenker ( jetzt kaum Riser ) werde ich bald gegen eine mit 20-30 mm Rise tauschen . Gar nicht so wegen Sitzposition sonder weil im Moment bei ordentlich Beladung die Bremshebeln irgendwann zu streifen beginnen ;-) 
Aber nach einem Jahr kann ich nur dabei bleiben - für mich das beste Konzept für ein sportliches Lastenrad !  
Lg aus Wien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (7. Oktober 2020)

Im September gab es 10 XL Mini-Max, ich glaube 3 stehen noch zum Verkauf. Normale kommen wohl nur noch M und dann kommt die WiFi Version, die auch gern gehabt hätte. Aber irgendwo hatte ich aufgeschnappt, dass es die WiFi Version auch nur (zuerst) als S/M/L gibt, daher habe ich jetzt hier zugeschlagen gehabt.


----------



## burger1970 (7. Oktober 2020)

ok - lustig - war grad auf der HP - da habe ich nichts gefunden - passt so aber eh gut für mich - das blau gefällt mir allerdings ein bissl besser als mein grün - damals hatte ich nur die Wahl zw. grün und schwarz !
Spoon 20“ Felge habe wohl mehrere verbaut ;-) da gibt es wohl nicht zu viel Auswahl !? 
Zur Info - ich fahre 10 fach - 36/11-36 und bin im hügeligen Wien damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden ! 
Lg


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Oktober 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> ok - lustig - war grad auf der HP - da habe ich nichts gefunden -



Siehe: https://omniumcargo.dk/shop/product/mini-max-frame-bike-builder/#specify-frame

Ja, ich denke auch dass 1:1 als Übersetzung reichen sollte - ich werde da noch ein bisschen rumspielen!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2020)

das mini-max finde ich echt gelungen.


----------



## burger1970 (7. Oktober 2020)

hab’s eh schon mal gepostet - als kleiner tuning-tip statt den billigen Plastikstöpseln gehen klassische 1 1/8 ahead Teile ! 
macht zumindest vorne auch Sinn weil deutlich widerstandsfähiger !! 
lg


----------



## Rommos (8. Oktober 2020)

Omnium Mini - Fun


----------



## Tinkerer (8. Oktober 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> ...nur den Lenker ( jetzt kaum Riser ) werde ich bald gegen eine mit 20-30 mm Rise tauschen . Gar nicht so wegen Sitzposition sonder weil im Moment bei ordentlich Beladung die Bremshebeln irgendwann zu streifen beginnen ;-)



Die lässigste Methode an mehr Rise zu kommen, ist in meinen Augen ja immer noch diese:
(Okay, sind tendenziell mehr so 20-30 *cm*... 😁)






Die Breite ist in der Stadt auch genau richtig. Schmal genug, um überall durchzukommen, aber auch breit genug, für ein sehr agiles Fahrverhalten. (Gut, der Rahmen ist natürlich auch sehr kompakt.)


----------



## Rommos (10. Oktober 2020)

burger1970 schrieb:


> hab’s eh schon mal gepostet - als kleiner tuning-tip statt den billigen Plastikstöpseln gehen klassische 1 1/8 ahead Teile !
> macht zumindest vorne auch Sinn weil deutlich widerstandsfähiger !!
> lg


...“Stoßstange“ geht auch 😉


----------



## Lorebo (11. Oktober 2020)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe im letzten Jahr so einiges an meinem alten Thurot umgemodelt, ein wenig nach Optik und natürlich Gewicht optimiert. Vor drei Wochen habe ich mein Liteville als Bausatz verkauft und da blieb die Tune Kurbel übrig und ging dann gleich ans Thurot
> Anhang anzeigen 1115357Anhang anzeigen 1115358
> Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 10,6 kg, das ist jetzt auch Ende der Fahnenstange, da ich das Rad bis auf die Sattelstreben carbonfrei halten will.
> 
> ...



leicht!
Hast du eine Teileliste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (11. Oktober 2020)

Lorebo schrieb:


> leicht!
> Hast du eine Teileliste?



So aus dem Kopf
Syntace Duraflite Alu plus F109 Vorbau
KCNC Steuersatz, Griffe und Bremshebel
Avid Digit Sl V-Brakes
Mavic XC717 Felgen mit DT Revolution/Competition Speichen, Hügi Compact hinten, Shutter SP8 vorne
Compass Reifen 26x1,75
Sram XX Schalthebel und Kassette, X0 Schaltwerk, uralter LX Umwerfer, 
Tune Smart Foot Kurbel
Selle Italia Sattel auf einer Thompson Masterpiece Stütze
Wo es ging Alu und Titanschrauben


----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2020)

Von Bombtrack gibt es ja nette Sachen... (gut dass das Cargo keinen Stahlrahmen hat, sonst...)


----------



## BigJohn (14. Oktober 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> (gut dass das Cargo keinen Stahlrahmen hat, sonst...)


Viel zu viel Rad für so wenig Ladefläche. Kennst du eigentlich schon den PaxBernds?


----------



## Havi (14. Oktober 2020)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> So aus dem Kopf
> Syntace Duraflite Alu plus F109 Vorbau
> KCNC Steuersatz, Griffe und Bremshebel
> Avid Digit Sl V-Brakes
> ...



Tubus Fly könnte noch etwas bringen falls der bezüglich der Beladung reicht (also nur Packtaschen genutzt werden und nix oben drauf gezurrt werden soll.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Oktober 2020)

doubleonline schrieb:


> Gabel habe ich per Zufall bei Ebay (US) zum Sofort kauf entdeckt, hatte echt Glück dass der Verkäufer sogar willig nach DE zu verschicken! ?. Danach gab bei Ebay (US) auch ein komplettrad von Crust mit dem clydesdale fork eingebaut zum ersteigern, natürlich dann problematisch beim Versenden. War aber alles Anfang 2019.. bin dazu erst gekommen aufzubauen wegen Lockdown..





doubleonline schrieb:


> Korrekt.. Vorkasse mit Kreditkarte bei einer Lieferzeit von 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr (je nach Batch), und dann noch Versand nach DE + Zollerei..





micma schrieb:


> Vor ungefär 8 Wochen waren die auf Lager, ... für das Geld gibts ja scgon fast nen Omnium Framekit





hw_doc schrieb:


> Kostet das nicht weit über 1.000 Euro?





micma schrieb:


> Das Mini ca 750. Ok, Apfel und Birnen,..



Tjaaaa...
Also die Clydesdale Cargo Fork kostet bei Crust ja 265 USD - schön und gut. Aber der Versand nach D kostet weitere 150(!) USD und dann werden die 415 USD noch versteuert: Der Spaß kostet also 500 Euro-Dollar.
Hatte bei Crust angefragt, ob es nicht eine günstigere Versandart für die im Vergleich mit deren Rahmen recht kompakte Gabel gibt: "Nope that is it. Sorry."
Schön' Dank auch.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2020)

Wer nicht will, der hat schon. Für das Geld kannst du sie wahrscheinlich auch hier (in Kleinserie) vom Rahmenbauer löten lassen.

Sammelbestellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (15. Oktober 2020)

Find die Crust super, aber


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung?



Besser nicht - selbst 400 Euro sind eigentlich angesichts eines nicht konkreten Einsatzzwecks bei mir ne Menge Geld.


----------



## nollak (15. Oktober 2020)

Also ansich hät ich die Gabel auch gern für mein Kaffenback. Aber wenn der Preis der Gabel halt 2/3 vom Rad übersteigt hörts auch irgendwie auf. Günstige Alternativen sind allerdings gern gesehen.


----------



## dudsen (16. Oktober 2020)

Schwer
Teuer (EDIT: VR und Bremse sind aber dabei)
Hässlich?
Praktisch...
Nix für mich, aber dachte ich kopier es mal hier rein.









						Shop - All our products | JoKer Bike
					

Discover all the product line of JoKer Bike | Conversion solution to transform bikes into cargo bikes and its accessories




					www.jokerbike.fr


----------



## nollak (16. Oktober 2020)

Der Preis ist mal selbstbewusst. Ansonsten schauts jetzt nicht doof aus auch wenns ne Tonne wiegen dürfte.


----------



## Angemalt (16. Oktober 2020)

Immer wieder TOP für die kleinen Jobs am Tag...


----------



## hw_doc (16. Oktober 2020)

dudsen schrieb:


> Schwer
> Teuer
> Hässlich?
> Praktisch...
> ...





nollak schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mal selbstbewusst. Ansonsten schauts jetzt nicht doof aus auch wenns ne Tonne wiegen dürfte.



Also bis zum 15.11 gibt es 25 % Rabatt, sind also 442,50 Euro zzgl. 30 Euro Versand (sind zumindest angegeben).

Schade bis ärgerlich finde ich die doch sehr spärlichen Infos, nicht mal die Fotos sind vollständig oder lassen sich ordentlich vergrößern.




Man bekommt bspw. gleich eine "hydraulische Scheibenbremse" aufgedrückt, Reifen und Laufrad sind auch mit am Start. Jedoch keinerlei schriftliche Infos dazu, was da final genau geliefert wird.
Auf den Fotos meine ich, einen Schwalbe Marathon Plus und eine Promax- oder Tektro-Bremsscheibe zu erkennen. Verbaut ist eher kein Nabendynamo.
Zum Gewicht findet man den Hinweis, dass der Hersteller von vier Kilo _Mehr_gewicht ausgeht - rechnen würde ich also mit 1,5 kg für die ursprüngliche Gabel und noch mal 0,5 kg für nen Fahrradständer, der nun auch in der Gabel integriert wäre. 10 % oben drauf plus Aufrunden macht IMO bis zu sieben Kilo, sofern man beim zu ersetzenden Rest ungefähr von 1 : 1 ausgeht.

*Ah, ich hab nun doch ein Datenblatt gefunden:*


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cKGwbj-ce41LQI6fCeDmP8RCSWsMa3xb/view
		

Entgegen der Fotos ist irgendeine Kenda-Pelle montiert, dazu eine MT200 von Shimano.
Ohne die Bremse wiegen die gelieferten Teile mindestens 8 kg.


----------



## hw_doc (17. Oktober 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Von Bombtrack gibt es ja nette Sachen... (gut dass das Cargo keinen Stahlrahmen hat, sonst...)
> Anhang anzeigen 1132907



Danke für den Hinweis!






Abgesehen davon, dass Selbermachen oder mindestens "Modifizieren" ja irgendwie cooler ist, ist das Bombtrack Munroe Cargo mit unter 15 kg für seine 1.299 Euro ja wirklich nen Blick wert. Nen Schönheitspreis gewinnt es sicherlich nicht, aber für 550 USD bekommt man alternativ das Frameset.
Schönheitsfehler technischer Natur sind IMO die 27,2er Stütze und, dass es nur ein M gibt. Ob man die 12 mm-Achse auch vorne für eine gute Idee hält, muss aber auch jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## nollak (17. Oktober 2020)

Die 25% hatte ich auch gesehen aber wirklich überzeugt hatte es mich nicht. Und die Teile dazu will ich auch nicht haben. Nabendynamo wäre mal die Pflicht da das Rad auch um Pendeln genutzt wird bei mir.

Das Bombtrack is preislich echt interessant. Aber die Optik ist scho sehr eigen da gefällt mir das Mini oder das Petit Porteur wesentlich besser.

Die Option zumindest meinen aktuellen Nabendynamo mit QR weiter zu nutzen wär halt auch cool. Aber letztlich scheitert die Lastenrad Geschichte aktuell eher am passenden Stellplatz. Zumindest Rede ich es mir so ein.


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit der Stütze würde ich nicht schlimm finden, M ging vielleicht auch, finde die Optik eigentlich cool, wirkt etwas bullig/aggressiv....

Allerdings hätte ich das Oberrohr lieber etwas runder statt mit Knick - und alles in Stahl 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. Oktober 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ob man die 12 mm-Achse auch vorne für eine gute Idee hält, muss aber auch jeder für sich entscheiden.





nollak schrieb:


> Nabendynamo


👆👆👆
12mm Steckachsen gehören abseits vom mtb leider die Zukunft. Shimano bietet zB nur einen 12mm Nabendynamo an, keinen mit 15mm.


----------



## nollak (18. Oktober 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 👆👆👆
> 12mm Steckachsen gehören abseits vom mtb leider die Zukunft. Shimano bietet zB nur einen 12mm Nabendynamo an, keinen mit 15mm.


Joa wenn der QR nicht schon in nem LRS hängen würde. Wobei komplett verkaufen und neu anschaffen Evtl auch einfacher wäre.


----------



## Lorebo (24. Oktober 2020)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> So aus dem Kopf
> Syntace Duraflite Alu plus F109 Vorbau
> KCNC Steuersatz, Griffe und Bremshebel
> Avid Digit Sl V-Brakes
> ...


So aus dem Kopf
Syntace Duraflite Alu plus F109 Vorbau
KCNC Steuersatz, Griffe und Bremshebel
Avid Digit Sl V-Brakes
Mavic XC717 Felgen mit DT Revolution/Competition Speichen, Hügi Compact hinten, Shutter SP8 vorne
Compass Reifen 26x1,75
Sram XX Schalthebel und Kassette, X0 Schaltwerk, uralter LX Umwerfer,
Tune Smart Foot Kurbel
Selle Italia Sattel auf einer Thompson Masterpiece Stütze
Wo es ging Alu und Titanschrauben 

Danke für die Auflistung


----------



## dasspice (11. November 2020)

Ich habe ein Giant Custom Super Lite (1996?) mit vielen gebrauchten Teilen neu aufgebaut.



Gruss


----------



## hw_doc (15. November 2020)

Aufbau aus Spaß an der Freude und um das Lager mal wieder sinnvoll von ein paar schönen Teilen zu befreien:









Auf der heutigen Jungefernfahrt mit rund 80 km hat sich eigentlich nur eine Schutzblechschraube losgewackelt, die wird nachher noch mal mit etwas Schraubensicherung und ner Unterlegscheibe versehen.

Ansonsten ein angenehmer Gefährte: Besonderes auf die Funktion der RST Singleshock-Gabel war ich gespannt. Funktioniert angenehm unauffällig, wenn man sich erstmal an das ständige Zischeln gewöhnt hat.
Hatte erst Zweifel, ob das 38er Kettenblatt nicht doch noch Wünsche offen lässt - aber da ich auch bei 38 km/h noch mittreten konnte, hat sich meine Skepsis gelegt.
Die günstigen Bremsscheiben von Shimano sind es wohl, die die Bremsen wenig bissig erscheinen lassen - ein wenig so, wie die "Komfort-Beläge" bei Magura (MT2, ...). Für das Rad ok, wobei es schon etwas mehr sein könnte.
Der Lenker ist ein OG von On-One - die Breite macht sich für mich wirklich gut auch auf so nem schnellen Trekker.

Edit: So ganz stimmt das nicht mit den Problemen - ich vergaß das preisgünstige CNC-gefräste Pedal, das sich auf dem Foto schon etwas rollt.
Zum Ende der Runde war es dann noch näher am Klumpen dran:



Ja, es hatte schon mal zuvor Bodenkontakt in der Kurve, aber eigentlich...


----------



## dasspice (15. November 2020)

Witzig, zwischen dem Rad was Du mit Teilen aus dem Lager aufgebaut hast und dem Rad was ich mit Teilen aus dem Lager aufgebaut habe liegen locker 20 Jahre.


----------



## hw_doc (15. November 2020)

dasspice schrieb:


> Witzig, zwischen dem Rad was Du mit Teilen aus dem Lager aufgebaut hast und dem Rad was ich mit Teilen aus dem Lager aufgebaut habe liegen locker 20 Jahre.



Ja - wobei solche Aussagen ja häufig einen mehr oder minder großen Selbstbetrug beinhalten und man am Ende doch (in meinem Fall) so Kleinigkeiten wie Gabel, Bremshebel, Schutzbleche und Reflektoren (...) dazukaufen musste, weil das im Lager nicht passte (...), sei es aus kosmischen, funktionalen oder emotionalen Gründen.  B)


----------



## friederjohannes (15. November 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja - wobei solche Aussagen ja häufig einen mehr oder minder großen Selbstbetrug beinhalten und man am Ende doch (in meinem Fall) so Kleinigkeiten wie Gabel, Bremshebel, Schutzbleche und Reflektoren (...) dazukaufen musste, weil das im Lager nicht passte (...), sei es aus kosmischen, funktionalen oder emotionalen Gründen.  B)


Mir gefällt die Vorstellung, aus kosmischen Gründen neue Bremshebel zu kaufen. Der Kosmos hat entschieden! Ich brauche Love Levers für dieses Rad!


----------



## dasspice (15. November 2020)

Ja , alle Teile hat man nie da. Auch ich musste Teile nachkaufen. Das vorhandene Innenlager hatte einen Lagerschaden, der vorhandene Vorbau war zu lang und die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze war das Luxury Item und eigentlich nicht notwendig, da das Rad eine intakte Sattelstütze hatte. (die habe ich nur gekauft weil zufällig ein passender Durchmesser (30,8mm) in den Kleinanzeigen zu finden war und sie silber ist. Eine schwarze hätte ich nicht gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. November 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja - wobei solche Aussagen ja häufig einen mehr oder minder großen Selbstbetrug beinhalten und man am Ende doch (in meinem Fall) so Kleinigkeiten wie Gabel, Bremshebel, Schutzbleche und Reflektoren (...) dazukaufen musste, weil das im Lager nicht passte (...), sei es aus kosmischen, funktionalen oder emotionalen Gründen.  B)





dasspice schrieb:


> Ja , alle Teile hat man nie da. Auch ich musste Teile nachkaufen. Das vorhandene Innenlager hatte einen Lagerschaden, der vorhandene Vorbau war zu lang und die Thomson Elite Sattelstütze war das Luxury Item und eigentlich nicht notwendig, da das Rad eine intakte Sattelstütze hatte. (die habe ich nur gekauft weil zufällig ein passender Durchmesser (30,8mm) in den Kleinanzeigen zu finden war und sie silber ist. Eine schwarze hätte ich nicht gekauft.


Das ist ja das Schöne  Weil nach dem Aufbau um das Lager zu räumen, sind immer noch genug (und manchmal noch mehr) Teile da, um noch so ein Projekt zu starten....das Lager soll ja leer werden 
Und ein gutes Gewissen für n+1 gibt’s dazu


----------



## hw_doc (16. November 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Vorstellung, aus kosmischen Gründen neue Bremshebel zu kaufen. Der Kosmos hat entschieden! Ich brauche Love Levers für dieses Rad!



Ein Hoch auf die Autokorrektur!  B)


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Autokorrektur! B)


Vielleicht meint er ja wirklich kosmisch? Ich werde mir das jedenfalls merken und meiner Partnerin gegenüber das nächste Mal "kosmische Gründe" angeben.


----------



## meinhardon (16. November 2020)

Solange die Korrektur nicht kosmetische Gründe bringt....


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. November 2020)

Weihnachten kann kommen...


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (1. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1160527Anhang anzeigen 1160528Anhang anzeigen 1160529Anhang anzeigen 1160530Anhang anzeigen 1160531Anhang anzeigen 1160532


Roman warum zeigst Du sowas    Will ich nicht haben finde ich auch nicht schön


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Roman warum zeigst Du sowas    Will ich nicht haben finde ich auch nicht schön


Damit ich nicht der einzige Verrückte bin, dem es so geht  

Schlimm wäre es echt, wenn ich mit wieder mit der Bahn zur Arbeitsstelle müsste, weil da die 20“ umsonst mitfahren durften...da wäre die Begründung des zwingenden Bedarfs schon eklatant....


----------



## nollak (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin froh das mir momentan mehr dagegen wie dafür einfallen


----------



## friederjohannes (1. Dezember 2020)




----------



## nollak (1. Dezember 2020)

Also wenn ich mal in Frankfurt bin und es passt muss ich das evtl mal Probesitzen. Aber da pendeln momentan aus Küche -> Arbeitszimmer besteht und ich den normalen 8km Weg auf 20" irgendwie komisch vorstelle aktuell nicht. 
Letzteres war auch irgendwie das Argument gegen das Le Petit Porteur, wobei da erneutes Nachmessen des Fahrrad Schuppens auch geholfen hat.


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. Dezember 2020)

nollak schrieb:


> normalen 8km Weg auf 20" irgendwie komisch


14km einfach mit 20" - LÄUFT!


----------



## friederjohannes (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin jetzt die 29km einfach schon einige Male mit dem Neutrino gefahren, hat bald 2000 km drauf, limitierten tut da nur dass es fix ist


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2020)

Bin früher mit meinem 20“ Dahon mit Duomatik und Spikes im Winter 10km einfach gefahren - 20“ macht schon Laune


----------



## nollak (1. Dezember 2020)

Leute ich brauch Argumente dagegen nicht dafür, aber glaub für sowas bin ich hier eh falsch


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. Dezember 2020)

Spikes sind seit heute drauf. Wenn schon der Schnee da ist, muss man reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Spikes sind seit heute drauf. Wenn schon der Schnee da ist, muss man reagieren.


Ich hab hier im Jahr vielleicht zwei-drei Tage, an denen Spikes erforderlich wären. Die restliche Zeit bremsen sie nur   
Aktuell liegen im Wald aber auch fast 10cm Schnee. Ist schon ne Weile her, dass es das hier zuletzt gab.


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. Dezember 2020)

Ja, im trockenen Franken...vor 15 Jahren war das Wetter da auch noch etwas anders...
Hier im Süden schneit es derzeit nicht so oft, aber problematischer ist das Wetter um die 0 Grad. Schnee, Regen, überfrierende Nässe, Matsch...da bin ich mit Spikes besser unterwegs. Noch in Franken hat‘s mich bei Glätte mal sauber auf die Schnauze gelegt, seitdem Reifenwechsel auch an den Pendlerrädern.

Aber outen muss ich mich dann doch, das kleine grüne hat E.


----------



## olektro (4. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen,

möchte euch hier mein "_Herenrad Crossroad_" vorstellen, dass ich vor einiger Zeit in den Kleinanzeigen gefunden habe. Hier der Kaufzustand:





Und hier durfte es zum ersten Mal in neuem Glanz die Gegend erkunden:


----------



## Balkanbiker (4. Dezember 2020)

Schönes unaufgeregtes Altmetallupcycling.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2020)

gut umgesetzt.
diese 28er all terrain bikes oder wieder das damals hiess, waren der zeit vorraus.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube so ein Crossroads haben wir in lila seit Ewigkeiten in der Bikekitchen. Das ist wirklich ein schöner Rahmen


----------



## Rommos (7. Dezember 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Geil, mit der Crust-Gabel habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt


Website von crustbikes 




Aber ist wohl mehr ein Luftholen, zumindest was hier geschrieben steht

Guten Start in die Woche allen
Roman

P.S. und weil Galerie


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Dezember 2020)

Lenker wird die Tage auch noch gewechselt und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Dezember 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube so ein Crossroads haben wir in lila seit Ewigkeiten in der Bikekitchen. Das ist wirklich ein schöner Rahmen



In Nbg? Das könnte mal meins gewesen sein.

Edith korrigiert: es war eher weinrot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (7. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1164701
> Anhang anzeigen 1164703
> Lenker wird die Tage auch noch gewechselt und dann schauen wir mal.


Sehr schön - viel Freude damit!

Was ist das für ein Träger vorne?


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Dezember 2020)

Dankeschön.

Das ist ein Minoura, den ich endlich nach einigen Monaten Suche in den Kleinanzeige gefunden habe.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2020)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> In Nbg? Das könnte mal meins gewesen sein.
> 
> Edith korrigiert: es war eher weinrot.


Ja, in nbg. Ist aber ein anderes mit Gabel in Wagenfarbe


----------



## doctor worm (8. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1164701
> Anhang anzeigen 1164703
> Lenker wird die Tage auch noch gewechselt und dann schauen wir mal.


Voll schick! Das Continuum kannte ich bis dato auch noch gar nicht, das ist dann jetzt ne 650b Conversion, oder?


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Dezember 2020)

Deshalb passt es auch nicht zu 26" Conversion.
Felgen sind noch 700D, Reifen 650.
Um sicher zu gehen, hab ich mir beim Nachbarn auch erstmal einen ausgeliehen.



Das sind 3mm Unterschied, passt.
Nur gingen die dicken Pellen hinten nicht durch die U brake.


----------



## Lorebo (8. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Deshalb passt es auch nicht zu 26" Conversion.
> Felgen sind noch 700D, Reifen 650.
> Um sicher zu gehen, hab ich mir beim Nachbarn auch erstmal einen ausgeliehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1164990
> ...



Kannst es mit einer umgedrehten Magura HS probieren. Bremsschalthebel wird dann allerdings schwierig, wenn auch nicht unmöglich. Entweder findest du einen Konverter von Zug auf Hydraulisch und fährst normale STIs weiter oder suchst die Nadel im Heuhaufen in Form von Edco IGP -Hebeln.

Gibt sicherlich noch andere Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (8. Dezember 2020)

Den Konverter hab ich sogar





Müßte ich mir halt was überlegen, wie ich den an einem 1" Schaubsteuersatz ans halten bekomme.


----------



## Lorebo (9. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Den Konverter hab ich sogar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1165071
> 
> Müßte ich mir halt was überlegen, wie ich den an einem 1" Schaubsteuersatz ans halten bekomme.



Du Glücklicher! Das Teil suche ich noch! Bekommt man selbst mit guten Kontakten bei Magura nicht mehr.
Schau mal wie groß (Nasen-)Ring im Außendurchmesser ist, da würd ich ansetzen und es am Ende zwischen Mutter und Kontermutter klemmen. Im Falle des Falles würd ich den Ring weglassen an deiner Stelle und einen rudimentären Zentrierring, mit einer leicht geringeren Aufbauhöhe, drucken.
Das geht ohne Probs von den Kräften her.


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Dezember 2020)

Ja, an die Stelle sollte der dann hin, muss ich mir mal genau anschauen.
Aber für das GT war der eigentlich gar nicht vorgesehen. Der liegt hier nur für den Fall, das irgendwo mal Maguras verbaut werden sollen und ich keine Lust auf bar end Shifter habe. Die hab ich am Nöll, so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich damit immer noch nicht.





Lenker ist schnell gewechselt, fühlt sich viel versprechend an.
Im Rahmen der Hipsterisierung kommt natürlich noch ein Körbchen vorne drauf.



Zur Wahl stehen:
Abtropfgestell, muss natürlich noch bedremelt werden
Rollatorkörbchen
oder Schrankablage


----------



## friederjohannes (9. Dezember 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Ja, an die Stelle sollte der dann hin, muss ich mir mal genau anschauen.
> Aber für das GT war der eigentlich gar nicht vorgesehen. Der liegt hier nur für den Fall, das irgendwo mal Maguras verbaut werden sollen und ich keine Lust auf bar end Shifter habe. Die hab ich am Nöll, so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich damit immer noch nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1165921Anhang anzeigen 1165922
> Lenker ist schnell gewechselt, fühlt sich viel versprechend an.
> ...


Weiß fände ich fantastisch, der Korb sieht aber eher unpraktisch aus...


----------



## Finnwulf (10. Dezember 2020)

Schnell noch ein letztes Bild von aktuellen Zustand geschossen, morgen wird ein bisschen umgebaut.


----------



## Finnwulf (10. Dezember 2020)

Und, besser in die Trekkingrad-Galerie passend, ein Surly Straggler, dass ich für einen Freund in Berlin aufgebaut habe. Hier auf dem Weg zur Ostsee. 


Die Tasche hinten ist an einem Tubus Fly befestigt. Singlespeed, Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche, 12,93kg ohne Taschen.


----------



## sjohannes (11. Dezember 2020)

Hier ist auch mal ein Bild von meinem daily Chopper. Bis vor kurzem war es schwarz in schwarz. Jetzt habe ich mal ein paar Farbtupfer angebracht.
Zusätzlich möchte ich ein Lob an diese Trekkingrad Ecke im Forum los werden. Hier kann man einfach machen, was man will. Hauptsache es fährt und macht spaß. In anderen Ecken identifiziert man sich häufig durch technische Alleinstellungsmerkmale.


----------



## Schwobeo (11. Dezember 2020)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> Surly Straggler


Fetzig! Wann gabs denn mal Straggler in dieser wunderschönen Farbe, oder habt ihr das direkt neu lackiert/gepulvert?


----------



## micma (11. Dezember 2020)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> Und, besser in die Trekkingrad-Galerie passend, ein Surly Straggler, dass ich für einen Freund in Berlin aufgebaut habe. Hier auf dem Weg zur Ostsee. Anhang anzeigen 1166687
> Die Tasche hinten ist an einem Tubus Fly befestigt. Singlespeed, Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche, 12,93kg ohne Taschen.


Schönes Rad!
Ist das ein 700c Straggler mit Disc Trucker Gabel und 650b Laufrädern?


----------



## Finnwulf (11. Dezember 2020)

Schwobeo schrieb:


> Fetzig! Wann gabs denn mal Straggler in dieser wunderschönen Farbe, oder habt ihr das direkt neu lackiert/gepulvert?


Der Rahmen ist vor dem Aufbau gepulvert und mit neuen decals versehen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (11. Dezember 2020)

micma schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> Ist das ein 700c Straggler mit Disc Trucker Gabel und 650b Laufrädern?


Ist ein 700c Rahmen mit original Gabel, die ist halt nur schwarz geblieben.


----------



## doctor worm (15. Dezember 2020)

Hatte ich das hier schonmal gezeigt?



Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Trek 520 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr

Ist mittlerweile entdropbarisiert, und etwas entschleunigt worden. Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal Fotos von machen...


----------



## goodie (22. Dezember 2020)

Mein VSF, endlich wieder fahrbereit. Musste zwei Brooks Swift Sättel leider einschicken. Probleme mit dem Leder. Statt einem honigfarbenem Swift, gibt es jetzt einen B17.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Karsten Berg (24. Dezember 2020)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> Die Tasche hinten ist an einem Tubus Fly befestigt


Hält der Fly die Zuladung? Schlingern auf hoher See?


----------



## Spooniak (24. Dezember 2020)

Neu ist der Salsa Gepäckträger. Die Wingee Schutzblech/Träger Konstruktion ist ja bis 8kg pro Seite begrenzt, aber das Rad muss auch für größere Einkäufe herhalten, darum der Umbau. Bin noch immer sehr begeistert vom Fargo, bisher die beste eierlegende Wollmilchsau in meinem Stall.


----------



## hansano (24. Dezember 2020)

Von der Geometrie wie ein Mixte-Rahmen aus den 80igern, hat nicht den Nachteil des geraden Oberrohrs - wie man sieht.


----------



## gvtsch (25. Dezember 2020)

Ein Versuch die zusätzlichen Pfunde in Grenzen zu halten 😅


----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Dezember 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Bin noch immer sehr begeistert vom Fargo, bisher die beste eierlegende Wollmilchsau in meinem Stall.


Wie hast du die Anhängerkupplung montiert? Ist das eine Schnellspann- oder Steckachse?


----------



## Spooniak (25. Dezember 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Anhängerkupplung montiert? Ist das eine Schnellspann- oder Steckachse?


Ursprünglich war eine Schnellspannachse verbaut, habe dann mittels anderem Alternator Dropout und anderen Laufrädern auf Steckachse umgebaut. Ist so deutlich stabiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (25. Dezember 2020)

Hattest du die Kupplung auch am Schnellspanner montiert?


----------



## Spooniak (25. Dezember 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hattest du die Kupplung auch am Schnellspanner montiert?



Ja, hatte dazu den 10mm Spacer und den Schnellspanner von Thule verwendet. Ging auch aber mit der Steckachse ist das Ganze in sich stabiler. Und den Schnellspanner musste man ab und zu wieder ausrichten...


----------



## rasumichin (26. Dezember 2020)

Im lockdown


Anhang anzeigen 1176102


----------



## ufp (27. Dezember 2020)




----------



## hotep (4. Januar 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Website von crustbikes


https://crustbikes.com/


----------



## dudsen (5. Januar 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> https://crustbikes.com/


Scheint als hätte das Romanceur ein schönes Detail verloren.

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastiyogi (12. Januar 2021)

BQuark schrieb:


> Meine Tourenbikes in der ersten Version. Schutzbleche etc. kommt noch.
> KOCMO Classic, Maximale Reifenbreite 28 mm hinten und 26 vorne.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 572914 Anhang anzeigen 572915 Anhang anzeigen 572916 Anhang anzeigen 572917 Anhang anzeigen 572918


Sag was für ein Lenker ist das auf dem ersten Bild? Sieht gut aus . MfG Sebastian


----------



## BQuark (13. Januar 2021)

bastiyogi schrieb:


> Sag was für ein Lenker ist das auf dem ersten Bild? Sieht gut aus . MfG Sebastian


8bar Super Mustache


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder leicht umgebaut.
Schmutzbleche kommen auch evtl. wieder ran.


----------



## Godtake (22. Januar 2021)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mal wieder leicht umgebaut.
> Schmutzbleche kommen auch evtl. wieder ran.


Was ist das für einen Rahmen?


----------



## null-2wo (22. Januar 2021)

Godtake schrieb:


> Was ist das für einen Rahmen?


riecht wie ein octane one kode.


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> riecht wie ein octane one kode.


Gute Nase.
Die Frage von @Godtake ist damit beantwortet


----------



## RennerR (23. Januar 2021)




----------



## 0plan (24. Januar 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> P.S. und weil Galerie


Was ist das den Feines? Gibt's da einen Aufbaufred?


----------



## friederjohannes (24. Januar 2021)

0plan schrieb:


> Was ist das den Feines? Gibt's da einen Aufbaufred?


Ich behaupte jetzt mal frech dass @Rommos keine Louis Vuitton Flasche besitzt und das Frontlicht auch nicht so dämlich positionieren würde
Quelle wäre aber trotzdem interessant. Grafikadresse deutet auf Radavist hin.


----------



## dudsen (24. Januar 2021)

0plan schrieb:


> Was ist das den Feines? Gibt's da einen Aufbaufred?


Nicht das ich wüsste, aber das:








						Benedict’s Silver and Gold Crust Bikes Romanceur Touring Bike – John Watson
					

"The ROMANCEÜR is a swashbuckling tender heart of a fantasy warrior, who not only seduces its rider, but acts as a psychedelic aphrodisiac on the psyche. Together you become thee Romanceür, a sacred, lustful partnership rendering all riding surfaces swooned out and speechless, pining for an...




					theradavist.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0plan (24. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube, jetzt wo's die klassischen Bleche von Honjo und Berthoud auch in schwarz gibt, werden auf der anderen Seite silberne Bleche für moderne Räder langsam wieder salonfähig.


----------



## Kunstrasen (27. Januar 2021)

Moin,

habe es schon im letzten Herbst zusammengetüdelt. Läuft einwandfrei:


----------



## Triturbo (27. Januar 2021)

Der Gepäckträger passt aber auch wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## Kunstrasen (28. Januar 2021)

Jo. Ich mag auch keine Gepäckträger, die gefühlt einen halben Meter über dem Schutzblech thronen. Da habe ich ihm dann Gewalt mit Hilfe einer Säge angetan..


----------



## 0plan (28. Januar 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe es schon im letzten Herbst zusammengetüdelt. Läuft einwandfrei:Anhang anzeigen 1195603


So ein schön laufendes Blech hinten. Und der Hersteller versaut dir fast die Show, weil er die Strebe innen vorsieht ...


----------



## Schanzel (29. Januar 2021)

Servus! Ich habe 2019 meine Vorliebe für modernisierte Alteisen entdeckt und seitdem einige ältere (nicht Kulturgut) Fahrräder zusammengebastelt. Nach einigem herumprobieren für ein ideales Setup sind nun auch Final zwei Räder für mich und meine Partnerin fertig geworden. Weil ich ein Mensch vieler Hobbys bin und sowieso alles voll mit Werkzeug und Kram ist, habe ich weder Platz noch Geld für viele verschiedene Räder. Daher braucht es für mich eins für alles und keine Reue wenns mal Macken bekommt. Da ich ein Fan von niedrigem Q Faktor, gekapselten Tretlagern und schlanken Rahmen bin also ein Aufbau basierend auf altem CrMo Geröhr. 
Ich packe das mal hier rein, für Classic ist es zu wenig Classic, für Gravel zu wenig Drop bar, usw. und so fort. 

Basis war da einmal ein konifizierter Enik CrMo Rahmen von 1990 und ein ähnlich alter Winora CrMo Rahmen aus Standardrohren. Nett an diesen alten Rahmen ist die große Reifenfreiheit (ohne Bleche passen in den Enik Rahmen sicher 47er) und eine gute Ausstattung an Befestigungspunkten. 
Insgesamt sollte es wartungsarm, simpel, zuverlässig und günstig sein. 

Verbaut wurden Mavic Laufräder mit DT swiss Speichen, Gravelking SK (43er im Enik, 40er im Winora Rahmen), Ritchey und FSA Tele die hier noch auf Lager waren (Lenker, Vorbauten usw)., Ergon Griffe, Kurbel vorn jeweils 46/30 auf 11-32 Kassette mit 9 fach Schaltung und 10fach Kette. Innenlager der Kurbel sind XT (das eine von 1990 und es läuft immer noch). Bremsen sind Deore V Brakes mit Koolstop Belägen.  Die Rahmen wurden geschliffen und mit Lacken von Militärlacke grundiert. Ral 7021 und BS 224 Deep Bronze Green (Grundierung, Decklack, PUR Klarlack). 
Der Ausbau auf Drop Bars war auch mal in der Überlegung, aber letztendlich habe ich mich für Innerbarends entschieden, nicht hübsch aber wie ich finde sehr angenehm zu fahren. 
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch fixe Beleuchtung anbringen, da möchte ich dann aber auch einen anständigen Nadyn verbauen). 

Die Räder wiegen, so wie sie da stehen: 
13,5kg das Winora (Fahrerin 1,76m) 
12,9kg das Enik (Fahrer 1,94m)


----------



## goodie (29. Januar 2021)

Das Enik ist echt schön geworden. Ist der noch aus der "schönen" Enik Zeit?
Kannst mal ein paar Fotos mehr vom Enik einstellen?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Schanzel (29. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank.
Gerne. 
Schön wäre freilich ein traditioneller vorbau für Gewindegabel und eine entsprechende Flatbar, aber dann wird das bei meiner Beinlänge mit der Überhöhung zu krass (Vorbau hat 120mm) und da gehts dann doch am Ende rein um den praktischen Einsatz und Komfort.


----------



## goodie (29. Januar 2021)

Echt schön geworden. Mit der schönen "Enik" Zeit sind Rahmen bis Anfang der 90er gemeint. Vor allem die Rahmen in den 80ern waren klasse. Ich denke deines ist ein Enik 2900 aus dem Jahr 1991. Ursprünglich mit Deore DX und XT ausgestattet.

Siehe Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (29. Januar 2021)

Kleine Runde gedreht, der Wind hat es nach dem Foto sogar umgeweht....


----------



## goodie (29. Januar 2021)

Bei uns schüttet es heute schon den ganzen Tag...


----------



## Lorebo (4. Februar 2021)

manati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 576210 Hallo !  Das ist seit ca 4 Jahren meine Alltagsschlampe. Wird bei jeden Wetter auch im Gelände bewegt. 55 er Curana mit 2.2 X-King. An der Seite spritzt auch nix raus. Füße natürlich nicht so toll geschützt.  Rücken geht so gerade. Aber der Po bleibt trocken. Die Curana sind bei entsprechender Montage deutlich steifer als die SKS und lassen eine nähere Montage zu. Klar das das keine Bleche sind für das Reiserad. Das kann schon klappen. Muss halt probiert werden. Aber jeden das seine. Gruß Dirk
> Anhang anzeigen 576211 Anhang anzeigen 576212 Anhang anzeigen 576213



Ich bin die Bleche auch lange Zeit gefahren und war erstaunt wie sauber man bei ihnen blieb. Aufgrund dessen das ich an zwei Rädern die SKS Primus montiert habe und ich bei einem der beiden Räder trotz gleicher Reifen deutlich mehr Wasser abbekomme und hier die Schutzbleche nicht so nahe am Reifen montiert werden können, nehme ich stark an, dass dies wohl einen Einfluss hat. 

 An der Front hatte ich an den Curana einen fetten Lappen montiert um besser gegen Spritzwasser geschützt zu sein.


----------



## sjohannes (7. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Servus! Ich habe 2019 meine Vorliebe für modernisierte Alteisen entdeckt und seitdem einige ältere (nicht Kulturgut) Fahrräder zusammengebastelt. Nach einigem herumprobieren für ein ideales Setup sind nun auch Final zwei Räder für mich und meine Partnerin fertig geworden. Weil ich ein Mensch vieler Hobbys bin und sowieso alles voll mit Werkzeug und Kram ist, habe ich weder Platz noch Geld für viele verschiedene Räder. Daher braucht es für mich eins für alles und keine Reue wenns mal Macken bekommt. Da ich ein Fan von niedrigem Q Faktor, gekapselten Tretlagern und schlanken Rahmen bin also ein Aufbau basierend auf altem CrMo Geröhr.
> Ich packe das mal hier rein, für Classic ist es zu wenig Classic, für Gravel zu wenig Drop bar, usw. und so fort.
> 
> Basis war da einmal ein konifizierter Enik CrMo Rahmen von 1990 und ein ähnlich alter Winora CrMo Rahmen aus Standardrohren. Nett an diesen alten Rahmen ist die große Reifenfreiheit (ohne Bleche passen in den Enik Rahmen sicher 47er) und eine gute Ausstattung an Befestigungspunkten.
> ...


Sehr schön. Genau nach dem gleichen Prinzip baue ich auch gern meine Räder auf. Mein aktuelles ist ein Renault Bergamo von 1992. Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano 600. Als Schaltung habe ich ein SLX 10 Fach Schaltwerk mit einem Barendshifter kombiniert.
Hat schon den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber immer noch ein treuer Begleiter im Alltag


----------



## Schanzel (7. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Genau nach dem gleichen Prinzip baue ich auch gern meine Räder auf. Mein aktuelles ist ein Renault Bergamo von 1992. Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano 600. Als Schaltung habe ich ein SLX 10 Fach Schaltwerk mit einem Barendshifter kombiniert.
> Hat schon den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber immer noch ein treuer Begleiter im AlltagAnhang anzeigen 1202779
> Anhang anzeigen 1202780


Richtig gut gefällt mir das. Hatte auch ewig hin und her überlegt ob Drops oder Flat plus Hörnchen, vor allem weil Drops mmn deutlich ästhetischer sind. Vllt mach ich  das irgendwann mal. War deins ursprünglich mal für drops gedacht?
Ich nehme mal an die Hebel sind die Tektro mit v brake übersetzung und drr friction shifter ist microshift?


----------



## sjohannes (7. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Richtig gut gefällt mir das. Hatte auch ewig hin und her überlegt ob Drops oder Flat plus Hörnchen, vor allem weil Drops mmn deutlich ästhetischer sind. Vllt mach ich  das irgendwann mal. War deins ursprünglich mal für drops gedacht?
> Ich nehme mal an die Hebel sind die Tektro mit v brake übersetzung und drr friction shifter ist microshift?


Ich finde Dropbars auch ästhetischer und komfortabler. Das schöne ist, dass du die ganzen Bowdenzüge unterm Lenkerband verstecken kannst.
Die Bremshebel sind die Tektro RL520 für V Brake. Sie sind günstig und bremsen super. Der Shifter ist ein microShift BS-M10-R. Den kann man sowohl indexiert, als auch mit friction nutzen.

Ursprunglich war das ein "klassiches" Trekking Rad mit Flatbar. Passt aber glücklicherweise auch mit einem Dropbar Lenker gut. Die Geometrie ist aber eher entspannt, als sportlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanzel (7. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Richtig gut gefällt mir das. Hatte auch ewig hin und her überlegt ob Drops oder Flat plus Hörnchen, vor allem weil Drops mmn deutlich ästhetischer sind. Vllt mach ich  das irgendwann mal. War deins ursprünglich mal für drops gedacht?





sjohannes schrieb:


> Ich finde Dropbars auch ästhetischer und komfortabler. Das schöne ist, dass du die ganzen Bowdenzüge unterm Lenkerband verstecken kannst.
> Die Bremshebel sind die Tektro RL520 für V Brake. Sie sind günstig und bremsen super. Der Shifter ist ein microShift BS-M10-R. Den kann man sowohl indexiert, als auch mit friction nutzen.
> 
> Ursprunglich war das ein "klassiches" Trekking Rad mit Flatbar. Passt aber glücklicherweise auch mit einem Dropbar Lenker gut. Die Geometrie ist aber eher entspannt, als sportlich


Ah danke, das man die Microshift Hebel einzeln kriegt ist spitze. Magst du mir noch den Typ vom Lenker verraten und was für ein Kettenblatt du vorne fährst? Dein Aufbau ist so ziemlich vom Konzept her die Alternative die ich mir überlegt hatte. Nur verworfen weil es so ein Gewürge war rauszufinden wie das am besten umsetzbar ist. Mit 1,94m auf 60 Oberrohr und ohne den Riser mit 6 Grad Vorbau schon ordentlich  Überhöhung am Sattel (hohes Tretlager) war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das bequem bekomme.


----------



## sjohannes (7. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Ah danke, das man die Microshift Hebel einzeln kriegt ist spitze. Magst du mir noch den Typ vom Lenker verraten und was für ein Kettenblatt du vorne fährst? Dein Aufbau ist so ziemlich vom Konzept her die Alternative die ich mir überlegt hatte. Nur verworfen weil es so ein Gewürge war rauszufinden wie das am besten umsetzbar ist. Mit 1,94m auf 60 Oberrohr und ohne den Riser mit 6 Grad Vorbau schon ordentlich  Überhöhung am Sattel (hohes Tretlager) war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das bequem bekomme.


Auf dem Bild ist ein ist ein Ritchey Comp Ventura Max Lenker in 46 cm mit 24 grad Flare. Der war mir zu breit und hatte zu viel Flare. Den habe ich inzwischen in einen Pro PLT Discover in 44 cm und 12 grad Flare. Für mich ist der perfekt und auch nicht überteuert.
Auch das Kettenblatt ist inzwischen getauscht. Auf dem Bild ist ein Singlespeed Kettenblatt mit 42 Z. Die hat leider die Kette oft abgeschmissen. Inzwischen habe ich ein Garbaruk Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Da fliegt die Kette nicht runter. Es sollte aber auch jedes andere Narrow Wide Kettenblatt funktionieren.
Das Schaltwerk ist ein 11x SLX mit einer 10x Deore Kassette + 1,85 mm Distanzring. Die Schaltwege von 10x und 11x MTB sind gleich. daher kann ich den 10x Barendshifter mit dem 11x Schlatwerk kombinieren.

Du kannst dir ja mal was zusammenstellen und das Forum guckt mit seinem geballten Wissen darauf.


----------



## Schanzel (7. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist ein ist ein Ritchey Comp Ventura Max Lenker in 46 cm mit 24 grad Flare. Der war mir zu breit und hatte zu viel Flare. Den habe ich inzwischen in einen Pro PLT Discover in 44 cm und 12 grad Flare. Für mich ist der perfekt und auch nicht überteuert.
> Auch das Kettenblatt ist inzwischen getauscht. Auf dem Bild ist ein Singlespeed Kettenblatt mit 42 Z. Die hat leider die Kette oft abgeschmissen. Inzwischen habe ich ein Garbaruk Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Da fliegt die Kette nicht runter. Es sollte aber auch jedes andere Narrow Wide Kettenblatt funktionieren.
> Das Schaltwerk ist ein 11x SLX mit einer 10x Deore Kassette + 1,85 mm Distanzring. Die Schaltwege von 10x und 11x MTB sind gleich. daher kann ich den 10x Barendshifter mit dem 11x Schlatwerk kombinieren.
> 
> Du kannst dir ja mal was zusammenstellen und das Forum guckt mit seinem geballten Wissen darauf.


Aktuell ist so wenig stuff lieferbar überall, das ist etwas müßig. Evtl mal sowas https://www.bike24.de/p1252706.html?menu=1000,4,133 in 44cm + die 9fach Barend Kombi von Microshift + die Tektro Hebel und einen 60mm Vorbau auf 7Grad.  Dadürfte man auf ähnlicher Höhe rauskommen wie aktuell mit ein wenig mehr Reach. Die 9speed Barend Shifter von Microshift bekommt man grade aber auch nirgends. Auf 1x10 umzurüsten wäre zwar auch verlockend, aber finanziell eigentlich idiotisch.


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Aktuell ist so wenig stuff lieferbar überall, das ist etwas müßig. Evtl mal sowas https://www.bike24.de/p1252706.html?menu=1000,4,133 in 44cm + die 9fach Barend Kombi von Microshift + die Tektro Hebel und einen 60mm Vorbau auf 7Grad.  Dadürfte man auf ähnlicher Höhe rauskommen wie aktuell mit ein wenig mehr Reach. Die 9speed Barend Shifter von Microshift bekommt man grade aber auch nirgends. Auf 1x10 umzurüsten wäre zwar auch verlockend, aber finanziell eigentlich idiotisch.


@StefanHH hatte glaube ich so einen Hover bar übrig, eventuell mal nachfragen.


----------



## Gitanes (7. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Genau nach dem gleichen Prinzip baue ich auch gern meine Räder auf. Mein aktuelles ist ein Renault Bergamo von 1992. Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano 600. Als Schaltung habe ich ein SLX 10 Fach Schaltwerk mit einem Barendshifter kombiniert.
> Hat schon den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber immer noch ein treuer Begleiter im AlltagAnhang anzeigen 1202779
> Anhang anzeigen 1202780



Verdammt lässige Karre, dein "Renault", erinnert mich immer ein wenig an das Peugeot Atlanta, das ich meinem seinerzeit 14-jährigen Neffen vor sechs Jahren aufgebaut habe, ist noch immer sein Alltagsrad:


----------



## StefanHH (8. Februar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> @StefanHH hatte glaube ich so einen Hover bar übrig, eventuell mal nachfragen.


Ja, stimmt, ich hätte den übrig, allerdings in 42cm Breite, leider nicht in 44 ...


----------



## Tinkerer (8. Februar 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Jo. Ich mag auch keine Gepäckträger, die gefühlt einen halben Meter über dem Schutzblech thronen. Da habe ich ihm dann Gewalt mit Hilfe einer Säge angetan..



Bei dem Bullitt gebe ich dir recht, aber manche Rahmen wertet ein höherer Träger mMn tatsächlich auf. Ich hab hier bspw. mein altes Giant, wo die 26er Räder in dem großen Rahmen (56 oder 58, kann ich mir einfach nicht merken) immer etwas verloren aussahen. Seitdem ich die Träger ausgetauscht habe, sind diese "Lücken" über den Reifen verschwunden und das Rad gefällt mir tatsächlich sogar besser. Auf dem oberen Bild geht es ja sogar noch halbwegs, aber ich hab Fotos, wo ich auf dem Bike drauf sitze und die Proportionen total merkwürdig aussehen.


----------



## sjohannes (8. Februar 2021)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Verdammt lässige Karre, dein "Renault", erinnert mich immer ein wenig an das Peugeot Atlanta, das ich meinem seinerzeit 14-jährigen Neffen vor sechs Jahren aufgebaut habe, ist noch immer sein Alltagsrad:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1203257
> 
> ...


So ein Rad kann man echt für alles benutzen und ist für die Ewigkeit gemacht.
Sehr schön der Aufbau. Soweit ich weiß, ist das Atlanta das gleiche, wie das Bergamo, nur aus dem Jahr davor oder danach.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (11. Februar 2021)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Neu ist der Salsa Gepäckträger. Die Wingee Schutzblech/Träger Konstruktion ist ja bis 8kg pro Seite begrenzt, aber das Rad muss auch für größere Einkäufe herhalten, darum der Umbau. Bin noch immer sehr begeistert vom Fargo, bisher die beste eierlegende Wollmilchsau in meinem Stall.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1175080
> Anhang anzeigen 1175083Anhang anzeigen 1175084Anhang anzeigen 1175081


Welche schutzblechverlängerung ist das und geht sich das aus mit dem thule?

Besten Dank


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. Februar 2021)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> Welche schutzblechverlängerung ist das und geht sich das aus mit dem thule?


Im Zweifelsfall ist das der Fahrer Latz. Der Besteht aus Planenmaterial, ist also flexibel und kommt sich mit Anhängern nicht ins Gehege.

Den kannst du auch selber machen:





						Butter bei die Fische - NORDEST by Nature II
					

Also das Set ist da und montiert. Ich bin nicht gerade begeistert von der Montage Art aber es ist dran. Hinten passt mein Gepäckträger nicht mehr so wie ich ihn brauchen da das Schutzblech den benötigten Kontaktpunkt am Rahmen belegt. Ich glaube auch nicht daß es möglich ist vorne noch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (11. Februar 2021)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> Welche schutzblechverlängerung ist das und geht sich das aus mit dem thule?
> 
> Besten Dank


Jo, ist von Fahrer in der breiten (E-Bike) Version. Und wurde aufgrund des Anhängers montiert. weil ansonsten der komplette Matsch sich überall schön verteilt hat.


----------



## LarsTragl (12. Februar 2021)

Mein Steppenwolf Tao light. Bestimmt 15 Jahre alt und mit einigen Kilometern auf dem Buckel, da ich damit früher ca. 8.000 km pro Jahr gependelt bin. Die Rohloff läuft perfekt. Bremsen (von Avid auf Shimano), Gabel (jetzt starr) und Schutzbleche (damit ich breite Reifen fahren kann) habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal erneuert.
Bei den Satteltaschen habe ich mich nicht lumpen lassen und bei Decathlon ganz unten ins Regal gegriffen.   Das rosa Stück Styrodur dient dem Sitzkomfort, wenn ich die Kleine mal von der Schule abhole (jaja, ich bin ein pöser Mensch und mache verbotene Sachen).

Aktuell nutze ich es für Versorgungsfahren und Ausflüge mit der Familie.


----------



## Schanzel (18. Februar 2021)

Weiß jemand ob man noch irgendwo sinnvoll die Microshift Lenkerendschalthebel für Shimano 9 fach beziehen kann?


----------



## friederjohannes (18. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man noch irgendwo sinnvoll die Microshift Lenkerendschalthebel für Shimano 9 fach beziehen kann?


Die Sunrace gibt's bei CNC falls dir das hilft:






						Sunrace SLR96 Lenkerendschalthebel 9-fach rechts einzeln | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Februar 2021)

https://m.bikester.be/microshift-r9-bs-t09-bar-end-shifter-set-23x9-speed-shimano-mtbroad-1235820.html


----------



## Schanzel (18. Februar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Die Sunrace gibt's bei CNC falls dir das hilft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht verfügbar. 
Jemand eine Meinung zu Microshift vs Sunrace was die Schalthebel betrifft?


----------



## friederjohannes (18. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Nicht verfügbar.
> Jemand eine Meinung zu Microshift vs Sunrace was die Schalthebel betrifft?


Oh, Tatsache. Sorry, ich hatte nur "Lieferzeit 3-5 Tage" gelesen.


----------



## Gitanes (18. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man noch irgendwo sinnvoll die Microshift Lenkerendschalthebel für Shimano 9 fach beziehen kann?



Aktuell offenbar nur über ebay oder AliExpress direkt aus China, dauert halt.



friederjohannes schrieb:


> Die Sunrace gibt's bei CNC falls dir das hilft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sunrace sind nicht mal annähernd auf dem Niveau der Microshift, dann lieber Shimano SL-BS77. Die sind nicht ganz so knackig wie die Microshift und neigen dazu, den grauen Kunststoffüberzug zu verlieren, sind qualitativ ansonsten aber vergleichbar.


----------



## goodie (18. Februar 2021)

3 x 9



			https://m.bikester.be/microshift-r9-bs-t09-bar-end-shifter-set-23x9-speed-shimano-mtbroad-1235820.html
		


würden die gehen (mit MTB Schaltwerk)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanzel (18. Februar 2021)

Die Shimano funzen leider nicht mit MTB Schaltwerken und die bei Ebay sind nur für Advent Schaltungen. Die Rasterung für Shimano MTB ist schon ne nette Sache.


----------



## jnnck (18. Februar 2021)

Bei Ali-Express für unter 50€ inklusive Versand. Wenn's nicht eilt, würde ich das da bestellen.


----------



## Gitanes (18. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Die Shimano funzen leider nicht mit MTB Schaltwerken



Wie kommst du darauf? Bis einschließlich 9-fach sind Shimano Road- und MTB-Schaltwerke kompatibel (mit Ausnahme Dura Ace 6-8-fach), erst ab 10-fach MTB mit Dynasys wurde das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert. Fahre die SL-BS77 mit einem RD-M739 XT Schaltwerk, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Schanzel (18. Februar 2021)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Bis einschließlich 9-fach sind Shimano Road- und MTB-Schaltwerke kompatibel (mit Ausnahme Dura Ace 6-8-fach), erst ab 10-fach MTB mit Dynasys wurde das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert. Fahre die SL-BS77 mit einem RD-M739 XT Schaltwerk, funktioniert einwandfrei.


Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Danke


----------



## Schanzel (18. Februar 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> 3 x 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die dürfen gehen, falls sie wirklich da sind. Kosten dann aber genauso viel wie die Dura Ace

PS: sind die Dura Ace Hebel mit Rasterung?


----------



## ONE78 (18. Februar 2021)

Auch für 10fach shimano MTB gibt’s microshift Hebel. Fahre ich mit zee SW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanzel (18. Februar 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Auch für 10fach shimano MTB gibt’s microshift Hebel. Fahre ich mit zee SW


Yes, ist mir bekannt, habe aber noch 9 speed Komponenten und da alles umzurüsten ist irgendwie ökonomisch ungünstig.

Wie eine Seite vorher schon erwähnt, jetzt mal mit Schwarmwissen.

Am Rad ist eine Flatbar mit 120mm Vorbau bei 6 Grad. Lenker hat nochmal 25mm Rise. So passt mir das gut und die innen montierten Hörnchen simulieren mir aktuell gut eine Drop Bar. Fährt sich auch fein, aber ich merke immer mehr, dass ich weite Teile der Strecke auf den Hörnchen hänge.

Also mal Butter bei die Fische und überlegen, wie könnte der Umbau auf Drops aussehen.

Vorbau 120mm 6Grad -> 70mm 17Grad 
Flatbar Rise 25mm 8 grad Backsweep -> Rise Dropper 20mm mit Flare in 44cm und 75mm stack

Fraglich ist nur, ob der kürzere Vorbau das Fahrverhalten nervös und furchtbar macht.

Tektro MTB Hebel und die Microshift oder Shimano 9speed Barendshifter.
Evtl nach ein wenig Stöbern diesen Lenker https://www.bike24.de/p1376516.html?menu=1000,4,133

Kann das von der Geo in etwa hinkommen, oder hat noch jemand konstruktiven Input? Würde mich sehr freuen.
Viel gestreckter oder mit mehr Überhöhung möchte ich nicht sitzen, passt so sehr gut für mich.

Schönen Dank!


----------



## Lorebo (19. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Die Shimano funzen leider nicht mit MTB Schaltwerken und die bei Ebay sind nur für Advent Schaltungen. Die Rasterung für Shimano MTB ist schon ne nette Sache.





Gitanes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Bis einschließlich 9-fach sind Shimano Road- und MTB-Schaltwerke kompatibel (mit Ausnahme Dura Ace 6-8-fach), erst ab 10-fach MTB mit Dynasys wurde das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert. Fahre die SL-BS77 mit einem RD-M739 XT Schaltwerk, funktioniert einwandfrei.





Schanzel schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Danke



Und Rennradhebel 10f von Shimano funsen mit 9f MTB-Schaltwerken von Shimano.


----------



## Schanzel (19. Februar 2021)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Und Rennrad 10f von Shimano funsen mit 9f MTB-Schaltwerken von Shimano.


Ah, dann würden ja die 10fach microshift auch funktionieren, dass wusste ich nicht. Danke! 
Bleibt noch die Geometriefrage von oben - wird aber evtl drauf hinaus laufen, dass mal zumindest mit einem Lenker und Vorbau zu testen.


----------



## Schanzel (19. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Genau nach dem gleichen Prinzip baue ich auch gern meine Räder auf. Mein aktuelles ist ein Renault Bergamo von 1992. Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano 600. Als Schaltung habe ich ein SLX 10 Fach Schaltwerk mit einem Barendshifter kombiniert.
> Hat schon den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber immer noch ein treuer Begleiter im AlltagAnhang anzeigen 1202779
> Anhang anzeigen 1202780


Bin grade nochmal an dem Drop Bar Thema dran, ich gehe davon aus das dein Rad auch nicht für Dropbar konzipiert ist. Wie fährt sich denn das Rad mit dem relativ kurzen Vorbau?


----------



## friederjohannes (19. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur, ob der kürzere Vorbau das Fahrverhalten nervös und furchtbar macht.


Zusammen mit den 75 mm Reach des Lenkers wäre das was du schreibst doch sogar ein effektiv längerer Vorbau als bei Flatbar, der ja auch noch Backsweep hat - zumindest wenn man die Hände auf den Bremshebeln hat, was ja so der Standard beim Dropbar ist. Ich finde da ist eher die Frage, ob es dir nicht zu lang wird.


----------



## Schanzel (20. Februar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Zusammen mit den 75 mm Reach des Lenkers wäre das was du schreibst doch sogar ein effektiv längerer Vorbau als bei Flatbar, der ja auch noch Backsweep hat - zumindest wenn man die Hände auf den Bremshebeln hat, was ja so der Standard beim Dropbar ist. Ich finde da ist eher die Frage, ob es dir nicht zu lang wird.


Meine Hörnchen sind etwa 44 cm auseinander, also noch mehr auf der Achse der Klemmung als die Griffe der Flatbar. Der wechsel auf 17 Grad verkürzt alles ja auch nochmal. Ich teste das mal aus, denke da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## asco1 (20. Februar 2021)

Letzten Sonntag noch bei -3°C unterwegs. Heute Frühjahrsputz in Shorts bei aktuell 14°C. 

Meine Midge-Army. 🥳


----------



## olektro (20. Februar 2021)

Was für ein Zufall @asco1, folgendes Rad dürfte dir bekannt vorkommen...

Ich habe um Weihnachten rum dieses GT Cirque aufgelesen:





und die Zeit seitdem genutzt, es zu meinem Daily-Commuter umzubauen.









Bin immer wieder erstaunt was man mit diesem Lackreiniger aus der roten Flasche noch rausholen kann aus einem angeranzten Rahmen. Das Bike fährt sich super geschmeidig, die Tufo Speedero rollen gut und sind schön klebrig. Ein neuer Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze muss noch her und das Rücklicht ist auch noch nicht verkabelt. Hier werde ich vmtl Liner für den Schaltzug besorgen und diesen zusammen mit dem Kabel in einem Schrumpfschlauch verstecken. Ansonsten bin ich echt happy fürs Erste!

Genießt das Wetter!


----------



## sjohannes (20. Februar 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Bin grade nochmal an dem Drop Bar Thema dran, ich gehe davon aus das dein Rad auch nicht für Dropbar konzipiert ist. Wie fährt sich denn das Rad mit dem relativ kurzen Vorbau?


Ich habe sowohl 70mm als auch 80mm Vorbauten verwendet. 70 mm passt mir besser. Das Rad ist überhaupt nicht nervös.
Ich vermute, dass der relativ lange Radstand und die gebogene Gabel das kompensiert.


----------



## Schanzel (20. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl 70mm als auch 80mm Vorbauten verwendet. 70 mm passt mir besser. Das Rad ist überhaupt nicht nervös.
> Ich vermute, dass der relativ lange Radstand und die gebogene Gabel das kompensiert.


Ich habe mir einen 17 Grad 70mm Vorbau besorgt und den verlinkten Lenker von Control Tech, sowie die Hebel und alles mal vorsichtig trocken montiert - also ohne Züge etc. Bin damit mal etwas um den Blocj gefahren, nicht super schnell, das ist mir nichts ohne Bremse. Aber es fühlt sich richtig gut an. Kein Stück nervös. würde sogar sagen, es lenkt sich sportlicher und angenehmer als vorher.  Ich glaube ich besorge mir mal die Shifter und Bartape und bau das ganze mal um. Der Lenker hat ordentlich flare, damit sollte sogar einiges an Kontrolle möglich sein. 44cm hat der Lenker. Was ich mir grade gar nicht vorstellen kann ist eine Dropbar mit 60cm+.  Wer kann sowas fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealSpencer (22. Februar 2021)

sjohannes schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Genau nach dem gleichen Prinzip baue ich auch gern meine Räder auf. Mein aktuelles ist ein Renault Bergamo von 1992. Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano 600. Als Schaltung habe ich ein SLX 10 Fach Schaltwerk mit einem Barendshifter kombiniert.
> Hat schon den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber immer noch ein treuer Begleiter im Alltag


Benutze für jeden Tag ein ähnliches Peugeot Oxford von 1991. In diebstahlsicherer Zweifarb-Lila-Lackierung. Da ich es gerne gemütlich mag in Aufrechter Sitzposition und mit 42 mm Reifen. 
Lustigerweise fährt das selbe Modell in der Stadt noch zwei Mal rum. Spricht ja eigentlich für die alten Peugeots.


----------



## Schanzel (1. März 2021)

Servus,
wie angekündigt habe ich mein Rad auf Dropbar umgerüstet, danke fürs anstoßen!
Das Ergebnis wollte ich noch nachschieben:













Verbaut ist ein 44cm Controltech Gravellenker mit 18 Grad Flare, Ritchey Lenkerband Classic und Microshift Barend Shifter 2/10 Road (für 9Speed MTB: danke für den Hinweis auf Kompatibilität mit 9fach MTB). Vorbau sind 70mm mit 17 Grad Steigung. 

Läuft hervorragend geradeaus, macht sich klasse im Gelände, bin rundum begeistert. Noch ein wenig Eingewöhnung und ich denke das wird richtig gut.


----------



## asco1 (1. März 2021)

olektro schrieb:


> Was für ein Zufall @asco1, folgendes Rad dürfte dir bekannt vorkommen...
> 
> Ich habe um Weihnachten rum dieses GT Cirque aufgelesen:
> 
> ...




Ja sehr geil! Lässiges Rad! 


Ich habe mein Cirque tatsächlich etwas vernachlässigt. Ich glaube, da muss ich zeitnah mal wieder bei.


----------



## asco1 (1. März 2021)

Servus.



Schanzel schrieb:


> Vorbau sind 70mm mit 17 Grad Steigung.



An den würde ich nochmal ran. Im Großen und Ganzen ein wunderschönes Rad, aber da am Vorbau wirkt das irgendwie klobig. Meines Erachtens wäre da was filigraneres schöner.
Ansonsten: weitermachen! ;-)


----------



## Schanzel (1. März 2021)

asco1 schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, gerne was filigraneres. Ich brauche fürn Anfang leider den Rise, sonst ist mir das zu viel Überhöhung. Aktuell liegt der Lenker immer noch einige cm unter dem Sattel (der Fluch der langen Beine). 

Ich nehme immer erst mal gern günstige Procraft Vorbauten und schaue, was sich in der Praxis als bequem erweist. Hast du einen Vorschlag was ähnliche Dimensionen hat und optisch schöner ist? 

(mich stört ja das 31.8er Klemmmaß sowieso, aber die Auswahl an passenden 25.4 Lenkern mit flachen Tops und entsprechendem Flare mit moderatem Reach ist nicht so riesig)


----------



## asco1 (1. März 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Klar, gerne was filigraneres. Ich brauche fürn Anfang leider den Rise, sonst ist mir das zu viel Überhöhung. Aktuell liegt der Lenker immer noch einige cm unter dem Sattel (der Fluch der langen Beine).
> 
> Ich nehme immer erst mal gern günstige Procraft Vorbauten und schaue, was sich in der Praxis als bequem erweist. Hast du einen Vorschlag was ähnliche Dimensionen hat und optisch schöner ist?
> 
> (mich stört ja das 31.8er Klemmmaß sowieso, aber die Auswahl an passenden 25.4 Lenkern mit flachen Tops und entsprechendem Flare mit moderatem Reach ist nicht so riesig)


Deine Herangehensweise ist ja auch richtig. So mache ich das im Grunde auch. Erstmal testen und wenn es dann passt, was Schickes besorgen.
Ja, schöne 25,4er Lenker werden rar. Schonmal nach gebrauchten OnOne Midge gesucht, die gab es in 25,4? Das ist mein Lieblingslenker, den fahre ich inzwischen an 5 bikes und demnächst wird das sechste gebaut. Einzig in den Drops ist er leider etwas kurz; aber da fahre ich eh sehr selten - also verkraftbar.


----------



## Schanzel (1. März 2021)

asco1 schrieb:


> Deine Herangehensweise ist ja auch richtig. So mache ich das im Grunde auch. Erstmal testen und wenn es dann passt, was Schickes besorgen.
> Ja, schöne 25,4er Lenker werden rar. Schonmal nach gebrauchten OnOne Midge gesucht, die gab es in 25,4? Das ist mein Lieblingslenker, den fahre ich inzwischen an 5 bikes und demnächst wird das sechste gebaut. Einzig in den Drops ist er leider etwas kurz; aber da fahre ich eh sehr selten - also verkraftbar.


Der ist ganz nett, hat nur keinen Rise. Der Control Tech hat 20mm Rise. Schwierige Sache. Komfort oder Style


----------



## friederjohannes (1. März 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Hast du einen Vorschlag was ähnliche Dimensionen hat und optisch schöner ist?


Velo Orange hat schöne Schaftvorbauten mit 31.8er Klemmung allerdings nicht günstig


----------



## jnnck (1. März 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Velo Orange hat schöne Schaftvorbauten mit 31.8er Klemmung allerdings nicht günstig


Das wollte ich eben auch vorschlagen, hier z.b. Aber ist das 'ne 1"-Gabel. Falls ja, ginge der natürlich und würde auch schicker aussehen als der Adapter.

Ansonsten ist dein Enik echt ein tolles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanzel (1. März 2021)

Vielen Dank. 
Die Velo Vorbauten sind sehr nett, hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Muss mal schauen, erstmal noch ein paar km runterrattern um zu sehen wie sichs entwickelt. Eventuell kommt mit Gewöhnung ja auch mehr Reach zu Stande.


----------



## randinneur (1. März 2021)

jnnck schrieb:


> Das wollte ich eben auch vorschlagen, hier z.b. Aber ist das 'ne 1"-Gabel. Falls ja, ginge der natürlich und würde auch schicker aussehen als der Adapter.



Grade erst neulich verbaut. Ganz schön viel Geld für einen Stahlvorbau, aber leider fast alternativlos mit 31,8.


----------



## Schanzel (1. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Grade erst neulich verbaut. Ganz schön viel Geld für einen Stahlvorbau, aber leider fast alternativlos mit 31,8.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1218849



Definitiv angenehmer als der Ahead Vorbau... für so einen in schwarz muss ich dann vllt. mal in den sauren Apfel beißen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Grade erst neulich verbaut. Ganz schön viel Geld für einen Stahlvorbau, aber leider fast alternativlos mit 31,8.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1218849


Naja, der Exoten-Käse aus der Boutique kostet ja gerne mal dreistellig. Da finde ich 80€ noch verschmerzbar. Immerhin bekommst du reichlich Vorbau für dein Geld und verdoppelst so den Wert des Fahrrads. Ein Intend Grace besteht gerade mal aus 80g Alu oder so und kostet noch mehr


----------



## sjohannes (2. März 2021)

Schanzel schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie angekündigt habe ich mein Rad auf Dropbar umgerüstet, danke fürs anstoßen!
> Das Ergebnis wollte ich noch nachschieben:
> 
> ...


Das gefällt mir richtig gut. Den Vorbau finde ich jetzt nicht ganz so wild, wie die Kollegen.


----------



## Schanzel (7. März 2021)

War heute mal 35km quer durchs Gelände unterwegs mit dem Rad - Feldwege, zerfurchte Rückegassen, lehmige Böden und morastige Passagen, gelegentlich mal Asphalt. Bin vom Fahrverhalten sehr angetan, sehr unerwartet eigentlich. Ich frage mich, warum es nicht solche Geometrien auf dem Markt gibt. Mein Bruder war mit mir unterwegs mit einem 2019 Cannondale Gravelbike und wir haben mal munter getauscht auf verschiedenen Untergründen. Das Enik ist laufruhiger und vergleichbar wendig, wenn auch mit größerem Wendekreis, dabei gar nicht nervös am Lenker. Unebenheiten werden sehr linear gedämpft und gerade harte Schlägen kommen nicht wirklich durch. Das Cannondale mit Carbongabel und Gedönst fühlt sich bei leichten vibrationen etwas softer an, gibt aber alle harten Schläge massiv durch. Ich denke das hat auch etwas mit dem kurzen Hinterbau zu tun, man hockt da ja quas viel mehr über dem Rad. Als Allroundrad macht das Enik uns beiden deutlich mehr Spaß und ist komfortabler auf derartigen Strecken zu fahren (auch früher schon mal mit vergleichbarer Bereifung getestet, Bruder fährt hier "nur" 37er riddler).

Gibt es eigentlich Felgengebremste Felgen, die sinnvoll Tubeless fahrbar sind? Aktuell habe ich ja aus P/L Gründen überall 119 Mavic drauf. Oder hat sogar schon mal jemand probiert so eine Felge tubeless umzurüsten, dass es auch klappt? Hatte das mal probiert aber am Ventil nicht dicht bekommen und entnervt aufgegeben, aber vermute, da haben die Ventile nicht so gut gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanzel (10. März 2021)

Noch drei kleine Aufbauten für diverse bekannte aus 2020. Irgendein Alutrekkingrad, ein altes französisches Damenrad und ein altes Hercules mit 3 Gang Nabenschaltung.


----------



## randinneur (15. März 2021)

Mein Kommjuterbaik fürs Mistwetter wie zurzeit. Wenn man nur den BB7ern das Gejaule bei Nässe abgewöhnen könnte...


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Mein Kommjuterbaik fürs Mistwetter wie zurzeit. Wenn man nur den BB7ern das Gejaule bei Nässe abgewöhnen könnte...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1228083



Falls Du ne andere Scheibe als die G2CS zur Hand hast, würde ich die mal testen... Aber ohne Gewähr!

PS: Dir hat offenbar jemand schon die Schaltung gemopst...


----------



## Oppa_ (16. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Mein Kommjuterbaik fürs Mistwetter wie zurzeit. Wenn man nur den BB7ern das Gejaule bei Nässe abgewöhnen könnte...


 Hallo randinneur,

funktioniert das mit dem Schutzblecht vorne in der Form bei dir? Ich habe die SKS long bei mir am Kaffenback und aus Angst vor Bodenkontakt erst einmal die Verlängerung demontiert...

Beste Grüße


----------



## randinneur (16. März 2021)

Hi Oppa,

ist bisher problemlos. Vielleicht gibt es gelegentlichen Bordsteinkontakt, aber die Verlängerung ist eigentlich flexibel genug. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich den "Lappen" von Fahrer dran, der war zu lang.



hw_doc schrieb:


> PS: Dir hat offenbar jemand schon die Schaltung gemopst...



Oh no! Nicht schon wieder!!!


----------



## Oppa_ (16. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!
Dann montiere ich die Verlängerung mal wieder testweise.

Beste Grüße


----------



## BSbiker (23. März 2021)

"Letzte" Ausbaustufe! Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## 2RadBanause (23. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Mein Kommjuterbaik fürs Mistwetter wie zurzeit. Wenn man nur den BB7ern das Gejaule bei Nässe abgewöhnen könnte...


Meine hat weniger gejault, nachdem ich organische Belege reingepackt habe. Es wurde noch leiser, nachdem ich auf die Belegrückseite (zwischen Kolben und Belegrückseite) etwas klebriges Fett (Shimano Dura Ace Fett) gemacht habe. Als Klebstoff sollte sich was besseres finden lassen, vielleicht locktite? Bei mir hält es, aber hier im Flachland werden die Bremsen auch nie warm.


----------



## shellshock (26. März 2021)

BSbiker schrieb:


> "Letzte" Ausbaustufe! Ganz bestimmt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1234088
> Anhang anzeigen 1234089


Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## BSbiker (26. März 2021)

shellshock schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shellshock (26. März 2021)

Ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## Schwobeo (29. März 2021)

Moin,
ich finde ja, hier gibt es zu wenige Straggler. In Mintgrün hätte ich es noch lieber gehabt, war aber leider nicht mehr zu kriegen damals.


----------



## randinneur (29. März 2021)

Schön! Tubus Vega vorne montiert?


----------



## Schwobeo (29. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Schön! Tubus Vega vorne montiert?


Ja, genau, bisschen zurechtgebogen. Die unteren Aufnahmen musste ich leicht im Schraubstock knicken, damit die plan auf den Gabelösen aufliegen, da mache ich mir aber keine Sorgen, dass das hält. Mit ein bisschen Gebastel passt auch noch das Schutzblech drunter, mit den orischinalen Kloben aber nicht.


----------



## Triturbo (30. März 2021)

Umbau von 28" mit 37er Straßenreifen auf 27,5" mit Stollen. Fährt sich super und hätte eigentlich einen edlen Aufbau verdient.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. März 2021)

Schwobeo schrieb:


> Ja, genau, bisschen zurechtgebogen. Die unteren Aufnahmen musste ich leicht im Schraubstock knicken, damit die plan auf den Gabelösen aufliegen, da mache ich mir aber keine Sorgen, dass das hält. Mit ein bisschen Gebastel passt auch noch das Schutzblech drunter, mit den orischinalen Kloben aber nicht.


Heimworkerking


----------



## Schwobeo (30. März 2021)

beikruizer schrieb:


> Heimworkerking


Grad mehr so Heimbüro..


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. März 2021)

Schwobeo schrieb:


> Grad mehr so Heimbüro..


HeimStudio


----------



## needtoknow (31. März 2021)

Schwobeo schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich finde ja, hier gibt es zu wenige Straggler. In Mintgrün hätte ich es noch lieber gehabt, war aber leider nicht mehr zu kriegen damals.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238227



Welche Schutzbleche sind das? Velo Orange / Honjo / Gilles Berthoud ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobeo (31. März 2021)

Hej @needtoknow, das sind Berthoud Standard, die lange Version in 50 mm. Die Schrauben habe ich noch durch Blindnieten ersetzt, fand ich sympathischer.
Achso, und die Plastekloben, die dabei waren, sind den Edelstahlschellen von Sella-Berolinum gewichen. 


			Strebenschelle Edelstahl für Ø 5 mm Streben | STREBEN & ZUBEHÖR | SCHUTZBLECHE | RAD SHOP  | Sella-Berolinum


----------



## needtoknow (1. April 2021)

Hej @Schwobeo, danke für die Info! Schöne Lösung, guter Gedanke auch die Kunststoffteile zu ersetzen!


----------



## Schanzel (2. April 2021)

Servus
nachdem ich ja mein Enik Alteisen schon vorgestellt hatte, damals zusammen mit dem Winora, ist der Winora Rahmen der besseren Hälfte jetzt auch einem Enik Rahmen gewichen. Enik Trekkingrahmen, etwas älter als der Enik Cross von mir. Tange MTB Geröhr. leichter als der Winora, etwas mehr Komfort durch den längeren Hinterbau und verträgt sich nochmal besser mit dem kurzen Vorbau. Auch hier wieder gleiches Spiel, wenn die ganze Ausrichtung am Cockpit mal passt, schau ich mal, ob sich was klassisches schönes als Vorbau finden lässt.


----------



## DerHackbart (2. April 2021)

Eigentlich als günstiges Alltagsrad angeschafft, mausert sich mein 90er Jahre Maxx Stahltrecker zum Eins-für-Alles Rad da die Sitzposition mit dem Riser Lenker meinem kaputten Rücken sehr entgegen kommt.










Dazu rollt es auch einfach gut.

Die V-Brakes werden jetzt noch durch zeitgenössische Deore LX Cantis ersetzt und den arg ramponierten Flite Sattel werde ich ggf auch noch gegen eine Stelle Turbo tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. April 2021)

Mein neues Rad ist fertig ☺️
Wird mein Alltags-Arbeit-Bäcker-Freibad-Badesee-Eisdielen-Einkaufs-Rad 😜

Surly Pack Rat

1x11 Schaltung mit Microshift Lenkerendschalthebel und GX Schlaltwerk.
Pelago Commuter Front Rack samt Busch und Müller IQ-X Lampe.
Betrieben wird die Lampe durch einen Shutter Precision Nabendynamo.


----------



## DerHackbart (2. April 2021)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad ist fertig ☺️
> Wird mein Alltags-Arbeit-Bäcker-Freibad-Badesee-Eisdielen-Einkaufs-Rad 😜
> 
> Surly Pack Rat
> ...


Nobel, Nobel für den angedachten Einsatzzweck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reseda (2. April 2021)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Surly Pack Rat



Cooles Rad und Farben top umgesetzt!


----------



## nollak (2. April 2021)

Sehr schick das Surly, hast du die Lampe mit dem mitgelieferten Blech fest gemacht? Ich überleg grad noch wie ich meine Supernova da dran tüdel.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. April 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Sehr schick das Surly, hast du die Lampe mit dem mitgelieferten Blech fest gemacht? Ich überleg grad noch wie ich meine Supernova da dran tüdel.


Danke 👍🏼 Richtig, ich habe die Lampe mit dem gebogenen Metallstück befestigt. 
Passt wunderbar!


----------



## Skautkurt (2. April 2021)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad ist fertig ☺️
> Wird mein Alltags-Arbeit-Bäcker-Freibad-Badesee-Eisdielen-Einkaufs-Rad 😜
> 
> Surly Pack Rat
> ...


Der Aufbau gefällt sehr, sieht so aus als würde das rad überall mit hinfahren!
Was sind das denn für Felgen?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. April 2021)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Der Aufbau gefällt sehr, sieht so aus als würde das rad überall mit hinfahren!
> Was sind das denn für Felgen?


Danke ☺️

So der Plan ☺️ Soll einfach ein Rad zum draufsetzen und losfahren sein. 
Ich wollte mal ein „normales“, wo ich sagen kann: hey auf geht’s fahren wir schnell auf ein Eis und danach noch ne halbe Stunde und fertig. Normale Pedale waren mir wichtig, da ich nicht immer meine Radschuhe anziehen will. 

Bei den Felgen handelt es sich um 
Halo White Line Classic Felgen.


----------



## nollak (3. April 2021)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Danke 👍🏼 Richtig, ich habe die Lampe mit dem gebogenen Metallstück befestigt.
> Passt wunderbar!


Top, dann werd ich das die Tage doch auch mal ans Rad halten und nochmal schauen. Muss glaub nur dann Kabel verlängern.


----------



## Balkanbiker (3. April 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Nobel, Nobel für den angedachten Einsatzzweck!


Warum? Alltagsräder dürfen auch hochwertig sein und schick aussehen.


----------



## DerHackbart (3. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Warum? Alltagsräder dürfen auch hochwertig sein und schick aussehen.


Absolut, aber wie schon der ein oder andere bemerkt hat, ist die Anziehungskraft für Diebe aller Art dann doch etwas höher als beim angerockten Alteisen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (3. April 2021)

Auf dem Land ist die Welt (meistens) noch in Ordnung, da ist das stressfrei. In der Stadt hätte ich vermutlich auch meine Probleme. Oder ich würde es einfach gut versichern.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2021)

anderen vorbau für das checker pig montieret 110 mm und in negativ montieret
weiß rot zu weiß blau, naja ich weiß nicht so .. ob das so gut ist..
ist eigentlich ein 52 cm rahmen, doch durch das starke sloping passt er mir merkwürdigerweise ganz gut, bin zufrieden von der Steifigkeit durch das agressive Hydroforming am Oberrohr..
Duch die Negativ-Montage drückt es sich ein wenig besser auf die straße, da das Steuerrohr eh recht hoch kommt, sowie der Winkel recht steil ist. Wäre sonst viel zu hibbelig und nervös.. Hatte ich ja dran, aber mit einer 25.4 Lenker Vorbau kombi, wovon der Vorbau auch noch einen winkel von gefühlt 17 zoll hatte..
Das Rad passt mir perfekt ...
Bei den kalten tagen, konnte ich es nicht übers Herz bringen es durch Schlamm-Matsch zu quälen.
Schweine darf man nicht so behandeln !!

Der Winkel von 7 grad in Negativ montiert, fährt sich relativ ausgewogen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (10. April 2021)

das rad muss dringend in den matsch. es schreit förmlich nach eine packung.


----------



## Tinkerer (25. April 2021)

Ich hab mein altes Rad nach langer Zeit mal wieder aus dem Keller geholt, um die neuen Reifen zu testen:



Spoiler





















Ich wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich mal eine Mehrtagestour unternehmen, aber Wildcampen ist nicht mein Ding und wann die Campingplätze wieder auf machen, geschweige denn man problemlos ins benachbarte Ausland kann, weiß nach wie vor kein Mensch. Und ob ich überhaupt dieses Bike verwende, hab ich auch noch nicht entschieden. - Aber die neuen Reifen sind schon mal nice.👍


----------



## Balkanbiker (25. April 2021)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Wildcampen ist nicht mein Ding


Dann fahre zu Anwesen mit großen Grundstücken und frag die Besitzer ob es für sie ok ist. Klappt meist prima.


----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Dann fahre zu Anwesen mit großen Grundstücken und frag die Besitzer ob es für sie ok ist. Klappt meist prima.


Vielleicht stört er sich ja eher an der an der fehlenden sanitären Grundversorgung als an der rechtlichen Situation  🤷‍♂️


----------



## -paul- (29. April 2021)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Ich hab mein altes Rad nach langer Zeit mal wieder aus dem Keller geholt, um die neuen Reifen zu testen:
> 
> Ich wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich mal eine Mehrtagestour unternehmen, aber Wildcampen ist nicht mein Ding und wann die Campingplätze wieder auf machen, geschweige denn man problemlos ins benachbarte Ausland kann, weiß nach wie vor kein Mensch. Und ob ich überhaupt dieses Bike verwende, hab ich auch noch nicht entschieden. - Aber die neuen Reifen sind schon mal nice.👍




Ich liebe ja Reiseräder, da gibt es immer so spannende Detail-Lösungen. Wie z.B. deine Doppeltrinkflaschenhalterung. Ist das ne Bastel- oder eine Kauflösung?


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. April 2021)

Als Kauflösung gibt es das interessante B-RAD System von Wolftooth.


----------



## Tinkerer (29. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht stört er sich ja eher an der an der fehlenden sanitären Grundversorgung als an der rechtlichen Situation 🤷‍♂️



Vielleicht auch an beidem? 🤔



-paul- schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja Reiseräder, da gibt es immer so spannende Detail-Lösungen. Wie z.B. deine Doppeltrinkflaschenhalterung. Ist das ne Bastel- oder eine Kauflösung?



In dem Fall gekauft: https://www.amazon.de/M-Wave-Flasch...AVIERM/ref=sr_1_54?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1

An einem anderen Rad hat mir dieser Adapter übrigens sehr geholfen, wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: https://www.amazon.de/TOPEAK-Positi...XRD2HP/ref=sr_1_11?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1



Spoiler


----------



## -paul- (3. Mai 2021)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> An einem anderen Rad hat mir dieser Adapter übrigens sehr geholfen, wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: https://www.amazon.de/TOPEAK-Positi...XRD2HP/ref=sr_1_11?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1


Das Problem kenne ich. Da ich die Kaffeebecherhalter von Topeak benutze (hält fast jede Flasche bombenfest), konnte ich mir diesbezüglich mit einer Bohrmaschine behelfen. Kein Loch in den Rahmen, sondern eins zusätzlich oben in den Flaschenhalter.
Die Lösungen scheinen mir auch etwas teuer, für einen Aluminiumstreifen. Aber das ist keine Kritik an Deinem Beitrag, ich danke Dir für die Infos. Hilft sehr, falls ich mich entschließe, so etwas zu benötigen. Bisher hab ich 3 Flaschen am Rad und manchmal noch einen Wassersack in den Taschen oder im Hänger.

Bei passendem Fotowetter stell ich vielleicht mal ein Bild meines Reiserades ein. Mal sehen.


----------



## -paul- (3. Mai 2021)

Was ich mich noch gefragt habe, stört das eigentlich beim fahren? Wieviel Platz bleibt da noch bis zu den Kurbelarmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -paul- (3. Mai 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Als Kauflösung gibt es das interessante B-RAD System von Wolftooth.


Ja, das scheint ein komplettes System zu sein, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tinkerer (3. Mai 2021)

-paul- schrieb:


> Die Lösungen scheinen mir auch etwas teuer, für einen Aluminiumstreifen.



Das ist ein Set aus 2 Adaptern, das relativiert den Preis ein wenig. - Naja, rechnerisch. Praktisch liegt der 2. hier nur rum. 😉



-paul- schrieb:


> Was ich mich noch gefragt habe, stört das eigentlich beim fahren? Wieviel Platz bleibt da noch bis zu den Kurbelarmen?



Nicht viel, aber genug, um nicht mit den Füßen die Flaschen zu berühren. Beim Fahren bemerke ich diese Flaschen gar nicht, aber man muss etwas rumprobieren, bis alles passt und es ist sicherlich auch etwas rahmenabhängig. Meiner ist einfach riesengroß. - Immerhin _ein_ Vorteil, ein eigentlich zu großes Rad zu fahren. 😄


----------



## -paul- (23. Mai 2021)

Mein Reiserad-Aufbau auf Basis eines MTB. Das Rad ist 15 Jahre alt, es war ursprünglich ein Checker Pig, Pig Patrol. Davon ist nichts Original, selbst den Rahmen habe ich umlackiert. Hat schon etliche km auf dem Buckel, ganz bestimmungsgemäß. Auf dem Bild war ich nur Wasser holen, vielleicht mach ich mal noch eins unter Tour-Bedingungen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Mai 2021)

Nach der "Gurke" (Familienzweitwagen):




und der "Möhre" (Alltags-/Reise/Lastentier a.D.):




kommt jetzt der Gemüsehobel:


----------



## Forester76 (28. Mai 2021)

Heimweg von der Arbeit.


----------



## goodie (28. Mai 2021)

Hattest du nicht geschrieben, das es jetzt 28 Zoll werden soll?
Sehr schöne Räder, sehr sehr wertig.

Aber warum wird wie so oft bei so wertigen Rädern nicht die Spezial Variante des B17 verbaut. Sieht durch das Kupfergestell und die grösseren Nieten einfach wertiger aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Mai 2021)

Danke. Ich bemühe mich.



goodie schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht geschrieben, das es jetzt 28 Zoll werden soll?


Joa, isses auch 28...29 alles der gleiche Käse. Es sind Schwalbe Allmotion 55-622 montiert.



goodie schrieb:


> Aber warum wird wie so oft bei so wertigen Rädern nicht die Spezial Variante des B17 verbaut.


Den reite ich schon seit paar tausend Kilometern, der wird erst in Rente geschickt, wenn er fertig ist. Und Kupfer passt nicht ins Farbkonzept...


----------



## Angemalt (28. Mai 2021)

So...mein neues is grad die ersten 15km gerollt...wir werden Freunde!


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Mai 2021)

Angemalt schrieb:


> So...mein neues is grad die ersten 15km gerollt...wir werden Freunde!


Ist das jetzt Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/ oder City-...Bike? 😁
Pizzarack ist in der Tat recht wuchtig. Was nimmst du immer so mit?


----------



## ONE78 (28. Mai 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Nach der "Gurke" (Familienzweitwagen):
> Anhang anzeigen 1280950
> 
> und der "Möhre" (Alltags-/Reise/Lastentier a.D.):
> ...


Wo ist denn der Unterschied (im Einsatz) zwischen der Möhre und dem anderen Gemüse?


----------



## Angemalt (28. Mai 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Trekking-/Reise-/Lasten-/ oder City-...Bike? 😁
> Pizzarack ist in der Tat recht wuchtig. Was nimmst du immer so mit?


Keinen Plan was es ist, ist auch egal weil es Spass macht.
Es war da also wurde es angeschraubt.
Das Pizzarack ist zu breit, auch wegen Radtransport (hätte ich mir den Twistvorbau sonst sparen können). Entweder es wird abgestoßen oder abgeflext..mal sehen


----------



## hotep (29. Mai 2021)

Nihil novi sub sole




Specialized Sequoia Bj. 91


----------



## goodie (29. Mai 2021)

Ein sehr schönes Rad. Hat mir (gefällt mir immer noch sehr) als Trekker schon sehr gut gefallen. Hatte damals doch einen Walzendynamo und eine sehr schöne Specialized Kurbel verbaut. War damals meines Wissens mit geradem Lenker aufgebaut. Würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Was für eine Kurbel hast du verbaut? Das 900er XTR Schaltwerk passt genauso wie die alten Dura Ace Bremshebel und die 737er XT Cantis. Die Rahmenschalthebel dürften RX100 sein. Die sind bestimmt noch orginal. Magst du noch ein paar Fotos mehr einstellen?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## goodie (29. Mai 2021)

Bei der Kurbel lag ich falsch, die ist erst im Jahr 1992 verbaut gewesen. Genauso wie die Fernbedienung für den Walzendynamo. Aber die Schaltsockel scheint es entgegen dem Prospekt 1991 schon gegeben haben. Übrigens wird ein sehr grosses 1991er gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 150 Euro verkauft.

1991er





1992er





Gruss

Thomas


----------



## hotep (30. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Blumen, @goodie !

So habe ich das Rad gekauft:






Eigentlich hatte ich keinen Bedarf, ich habe es nur gekauft, damit es die bösen Innsbrucker Studenten nicht dem Streusalz zum Fraß vorwerfen können. 

Bestückt war es komplett mit LX. Der Rahmen wiegt nur 2.300g - kein Vergleich mit einem Speci Crossroads. Die RR-Schaltsockel sind eigentlich erst 1992 verbaut worden, vielleicht ist das ein Euro-Special? Das Original-Design vom Sequoia stammt übrigens von keinem geringeren als Joe Murray, meines ist aber leider nach seiner Zeit bei Speci entstanden. 

Die Kurbel ist eine (gut getarnte) XT 737 mit Specialites 42/29 KB auf einem 102mm Innenlager (bessere Kettenlinie als das eigentlich dazugehörige 107mm). Die Bremshebel sind RX100, die Schalthebel 105, der Lenker ein Nitto Randonneur. Das Rad habe ich aus vorhandenen Teilen zusammengestöpselt, extra kaufen musste ich nur die Bremsbeläge, die Paselas und das Lenkerband. Nachdem sich das Ergebnis so angenehm fährt, wird da sicher noch einiges aufgewertet.

Sobald ich wieder mal mit Kamera unterwegs bin, liefere ich gerne noch ein paar Fotos nach. 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## goodie (30. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte schwören können, das sind Dura Ace Bremshebel so um 1990 und die Schalthebel RX100.





TA und 737 kenne ich. Noch das Logo entfernen und gleich hast du eine ganz andere Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (30. Mai 2021)

Richtiges Highlight hast du da zusammengewürfelt. Bei der Reifenbreite sollte noch was gehen? Oder sind die Kettenstreben zu knapp?

Gut, dass du es vor den Fängen der Streusalz-Banausen gerettet hast.


----------



## goodie (30. Mai 2021)

Das mit dem Streusalz ist schon übel. Habe 2019 einen mir viel zu kleinen Hans Lutz Randonneur ausgestattet mit Deore XT 6-fach und 600er für 50 Euro plus Spritgeld gekauft. Muss von 1988 gewesen sein. Total runtergeritten. Der Vorbesitzer ein ganz junger Arzt sagte mir, das er das Rad ein Jahr zuvor in Topzustand von einer älteren Dame gekauft hatte. Den Sattel und das fertige Lenkerband hatte ich sofort entsorgt. Wirklich tolles Rad mit innenverlegten Zug. Nach täglichem Einsatz auch im Winter sah das Rad dann so aus.





Es wurde mal nicht neu lackiert. Von innen versiegelt, Chrom aufbereitet und der restliche Lack (ist eh komplett verchromt) versiegelt. Mit einigen neuen und alten Komponenten aufgebaut. Die neue Besitzerin liebt das Teil.


----------



## hotep (30. Mai 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> hätte schwören können, das sind Dura Ace Bremshebel


Die waren mir zu grau.


randinneur schrieb:


> Richtiges Highlight


Besten Dank!!


randinneur schrieb:


> Kettenstreben zu knapp?


Lichte Weite 52 mm, da geht noch einiges. Wahrscheinlich werden es Rene Herse Steilacoom 38mm. 

@goodie : das Hans Lutz ist ein lässiger Schlitten!


----------



## goodie (30. Mai 2021)

Im Prinzip haben wir dem Lutz ein zweites Leben geschenkt. Vielleicht wird es ja noch mal neu lackiert.
Die Besitzerin ist jedenfalls total happy. Wurden ja auch keine schlechten Teile verbaut.


----------



## hotep (30. Mai 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> ein zweites Leben geschenkt


Das hat es sich wahrlich verdient. Gut, dass Du es gefunden hast!


----------



## Lorebo (31. Mai 2021)

Hier mal mein Reiserad im Reisetrimm auf Reise anno 2020


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2021)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Reiserad im Reisetrimm auf Reise anno 2020
> Anhang anzeigen 1283461


Am Herkules war ich schon zu lange nicht mehr 🥲


----------



## Balkanbiker (31. Mai 2021)

Wo ist dein Gepäck?

Sehr schickes Foto(motiv)!


----------



## m3ooo (1. Juni 2021)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Reiserad im Reisetrimm auf Reise anno 2020
> Anhang anzeigen 1283461


schick! Habe einen ähnlichen Rahmen (Müsing Sentia) den ich gerade fit mache. Welcher Lenker ist denn verbaut und passt der durch einen klassischen Schaftvorbau mit Einschraubenklemmung? Antrieb ist 1x11?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorebo (1. Juni 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Am Herkules war ich schon zu lange nicht mehr 🥲



Schöne Ecke, ich denke etwas unterschätzt. Allerdings hilft es wenn man Lokals kennt die einem die "versteckten" Ecken zeigen. Bliebe man auf den großen Straßen bekäme man nur das Kotzen.


Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Gepäck?
> 
> Sehr schickes Foto(motiv)!



verdammt, hatte es teils extra farbig markiert 



michi3000 schrieb:


> schick! Habe einen ähnlichen Rahmen (Müsing Sentia) den ich gerade fit mache. Welcher Lenker ist denn verbaut und passt der durch einen klassischen Schaftvorbau mit Einschraubenklemmung? Antrieb ist 1x11?



Hast du ein Sentia/Fuera aus nem späteren Jahrgang?

Verbaut müsste dieser Lenker sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche.





						Toulouse Handlebar/ 25,4 - Ergotec
					






					www.ergotec.de
				



Ging ohne Probleme durch den Syncros Altura-Vorbau.

Antrieb ist 1x11 mit 11-46 Shimano XT-Kassette und 46er Kettenblatt.
Bin kurz vor der Reise noch von einer 11-42er Kassette gewechselt, da ich mehr Gepäck als üblich dabei hatte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2021)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Allerdings hilft es wenn man Lokals kennt die einem die "versteckten" Ecken zeigen.


Die Ecklokale kennt @BigJohn alle.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juni 2021)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Ecklokale kennt @BigJohn alle.


In Kassel jedenfalls schon  🤩


----------



## m3ooo (2. Juni 2021)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Schöne Ecke, ich denke etwas unterschätzt. Allerdings hilft es wenn man Lokals kennt die einem die "versteckten" Ecken zeigen. Bliebe man auf den großen Straßen bekäme man nur das Kotzen.
> 
> 
> verdammt, hatte es teils extra farbig markiert
> ...




Den genauen Jahrgang kenne ich nicht. Der Vorbesitzer (75) sagte, er habe das Rad zu seinem 50. Geburtstag gekauft. Also vermutlich irgendwas um ´95 rum. Das Rad ist komplett mit LX 560 ausgestattet und steht noch sehr gut da, ist nicht allzuviel gefahren und offenbar gut gepfegt worden. Alle Stellen an denen was Scheuern kann sind abgeklebt, kaum Lackschäden zu finden. Ich habe daher zunächst lediglich den Lenker ausgetauscht, alle Züge/Außenhüllen erneuert und die Bremsen vernünftig eingestellt. Bei der ersten richtigen Probefahrt wunderte ich mich wieso die Sattelstütze rutscht. Eventuell Untermaß?

Scheinbar hat der Verkäufer ein kleines Detail vergessen mitzuteilen. Hatte ich mich doch zunächst über den gepflegten Zustand gefreut (abgeklebte Scheuerstellen und so) hab ich bei der Suche nach dem Sattelstützenprobem folgendes gefunden: 



ooooooops....



Der Herr machte auf mich nicht den Eindruck als wäre er auf den Erlös des Verkaufs angewiesen. Schade sowas. 

Die Frage ist nun: Was mache ich damit? Den Rahmen auf dem Müll und einen anderen suchen oder versuchen zu reparieren? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass schweißen an der Stelle hält und sich dabei auch nichts verzieht, damit man später wieder eine Sattelstütze reinbekommt. Richtige Sitzhöhe einstellen und Sattelstütze einkleben? Geht wahrscheinlich am schnellsten, ist aber ziemlicher Pfusch. Bin bei einer kurzen Suche auf diesen Forumbeitrag gestoßen:

https://forum.tour-magazin.de/showt...Riss-in-Sattelklemmung-bei-M%FCsing-!!!/page2

Da hat jemand zwei geschlitzte Reduzierhülsen eingeklebt um eine normale Sattelklemme montieren zu können. Allerdings war da der Riss auch deutlich kleiner. Jemand eine Ahnung ob das bei meinem Rahmen auch funktionieren könnte oder bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## goodie (2. Juni 2021)

Das ist absolute Sch...

Woher kommst du und was für eine Rahmenhöhe brauchst du?

Hol dir einen stabilen Stahlrahmen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## m3ooo (2. Juni 2021)

Bin in Mittelhessen, Gießener Raum. Der Rahmen ist ein 58er und hat eigentlich gut gepasst. Bin 1,88 mit eher langen Beinen. In der Nähe wird ein Staiger mit 56er Stahlrahmen und "verchromtem" (für mich siehts eher nach gebürstet aus) verkauft. Modell kenne ich nicht, auf einem Aufkleber steht nur "Tube 25 Crmo 4". Ist aber auch ein Komplettrad mit der gleichen LX Gruppe. Müsste gucken ob der Rahmen nicht zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2021)

michi3000 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun: Was mache ich damit?


Das Rad zurückgeben.


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Juni 2021)

Diman schrieb:


> Das Rad zurückgeben.


Das wäre natürlich die eleganteste Lösung, aber ob da der Verkäufer mitspielt?


----------



## null-2wo (2. Juni 2021)

ich würde ihm das teil, gelinde gesagt, um die ohren hauen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. Juni 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich die eleganteste Lösung, aber ob da der Verkäufer mitspielt?


Er ist per Gesetz dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Juni 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Er ist per Gesetz dazu verpflichtet.


Wenn man denn Den Nachweis führen kann, dass der Riss bereits beim Verkauf bestand und der Verkäufer Kenntnis davon hatte. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2021)

Ich würde zunächst die Klebestelle unten und oben vermessen. Ist sie gleichbreit, wurde der Aufkleber nachweislich auf den sichtbaren/vorhandenen Riss geklebt.
Auf der anderen Seite verläuft auch eine Leitung ums Sitzrohr. Wurde dort auch abgeklebt?

Falls sich der Riss ohne die Kenntnis des Verkäufers entwickelt hat und er es wirklich durch den Aufkleber nicht gesehen hat, wird er vermutlich entsprechend lösungsorientiert reagieren.
Dass der Aufkleber über die Kante bis ins Sitzrohr geklebt wurde, lässt mich allerdings Vorsatz vermuten.


----------



## goodie (2. Juni 2021)

Es gab von den Staiger/Winora Rahmen verschiedene. Die mit LX oder XT ausgestatteten Räder hatten meist einen verchromten Hinterbau (nur der Hinterbau  - nicht die Gabel). Drunter gab es oft Modelle bei denen der Hinterbau in einer anderen Farbe lackiert war.

Falls das Staiger zu klein ist - soweit weg wäre das auch nicht.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Maintal finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Vielleicht wäre das noch was. In der Anzeige steht nur Velodor. Meines Wissens hat Velodor damals die Räder von Herkelmann verkauft. Das waren damals sehr gut gemachte Stahlrahmen mit guter Geometrie.
Meist mit der Möglichkeit für drei Flaschenhalter und einer guten Lackierung (Pulverung?). Vom Rahmen her besser wie die anderen zwei.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wetzlar finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Hier mal ein Beispielbild aus dem Netz.


----------



## m3ooo (2. Juni 2021)

Danke für eure sehr guten Tipps! Besonders an goodie für die Vorschläge. Das Rad in Wetzlar hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm, die miese Qualität der Fotos (aus dem Netz kopiert?) zusammen mit dem Alter des Accounts (30.05.21) hat mich erstmal misstrauisch gemacht. Gut, wenn man hinfährt hat man ja nichts zu verlieren. Ach nee, halt.... 

Zurückgeben wäre für mich natürlich der beste Weg. Ob der Verkäufer sich darauf einlässt wird sicher davon abhängen, ob er davon wusste oder nicht. Die Tatsache, dass der Aufkleber über die Oberkante Sattelrohr geklebt wurde fiel mir dann auch direkt auf und lässt eigentlich wenig Hoffnung auf einen unbemerkten Defekt. Ich werde ihn damit konfrontieren und dann weitersehen.


----------



## goodie (2. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube nicht, das es aus dem Netz kopiert wurde. Habe mir mal die anderen Anzeigen angeschaut. Die Fotos im Garten sehen alle so aus, als ob sie auf der gleichen Wiese aufgenommen wurden. Und sind genauso schlecht. Ich würde es probieren. Auf 200 Euro runter handeln.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Juni 2021)

michi3000 schrieb:


> Danke für eure sehr guten Tipps! Besonders an goodie für die Vorschläge. Das Rad in Wetzlar hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm, die miese Qualität der Fotos (aus dem Netz kopiert?) zusammen mit dem Alter des Accounts (30.05.21) hat mich erstmal misstrauisch gemacht. Gut, wenn man hinfährt hat man ja nichts zu verlieren. Ach nee, halt....
> 
> Zurückgeben wäre für mich natürlich der beste Weg. Ob der Verkäufer sich darauf einlässt wird sicher davon abhängen, ob er davon wusste oder nicht. Die Tatsache, dass der Aufkleber über die Oberkante Sattelrohr geklebt wurde fiel mir dann auch direkt auf und lässt eigentlich wenig Hoffnung auf einen unbemerkten Defekt. Ich werde ihn damit konfrontieren und dann weitersehen.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Vorbesitzer im Frühstadium des Risses diesen für einen Kratzer o.Ä. Gehalten hat und dann das Klebeband drauf hat um weitere Schäden zu vermeiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (2. Juni 2021)

Egal, er bietet einen funktionstüchtigen Rahmen an und verkauft einen mit Mangel. Da ist er erstmal dran das zu heilen.


----------



## m3ooo (2. Juni 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Die Fotos im Garten sehen alle so aus, als ob sie auf der gleichen Wiese aufgenommen wurden. Und sind genauso schlecht. Ich würde es probieren. Auf 200 Euro runter handeln.


ja, gut möglich. Man sollte ja auch nicht immer gleich vom schlechtesten ausgehen. Insgesamt habe ich bisher fast ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Privatkäufen gemacht.



DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Vorbesitzer im Frühstadium des Risses diesen für einen Kratzer o.Ä. Gehalten hat und dann das Klebeband drauf hat um weitere Schäden zu vermeiden...


Ist auch möglich. Sehe ich dann evt. an der Reaktion. 

Das hier wäre das Staiger:


Sieht dem Modell Ohio ähnlich. Hat aber abweichend zu den Fotos die ich im Netz finde keinen innenliegenden hinteren Bremszug und keine Muffen im Steuerrohrbereich. Dafür eben den Chromhinterbau.


----------



## goodie (2. Juni 2021)

Staiger/ Winora haben meiner Meinung nach auch wirklich gute Bikes oder Trekkingräder mit Stahlrahmen gebaut. Das Winora Overhang gefällt mir z.B. seit Jahren.

Ich würde mich auch beim Verkäufer melden. Versuchen kann man es ja.


----------



## SCM (3. Juni 2021)

michi3000 schrieb:


> Danke für eure sehr guten Tipps! Besonders an goodie für die Vorschläge. Das Rad in Wetzlar hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm, die miese Qualität der Fotos (aus dem Netz kopiert?) zusammen mit dem Alter des Accounts (30.05.21) hat mich erstmal misstrauisch gemacht. Gut, wenn man hinfährt hat man ja nichts zu verlieren. Ach nee, halt....
> 
> Zurückgeben wäre für mich natürlich der beste Weg. Ob der Verkäufer sich darauf einlässt wird sicher davon abhängen, ob er davon wusste oder nicht. Die Tatsache, dass der Aufkleber über die Oberkante Sattelrohr geklebt wurde fiel mir dann auch direkt auf und lässt eigentlich wenig Hoffnung auf einen unbemerkten Defekt. Ich werde ihn damit konfrontieren und dann weitersehen.


Es spielt rechtlich (erstmal) keine Rolle, ob der Verkäufer vom Riss wusste, oder nicht.


----------



## ufp (4. Juni 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Es spielt rechtlich (erstmal) keine Rolle, ob der Verkäufer vom Riss wusste, oder nicht.


Vielleicht war ja die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (4. Juni 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen?


Es geht in diesem Fall um Sachmängelhaftung, nicht um Gewährleistung. Die ausschließen kann man nicht, auch wenn es oft im Kleingedruckten von Privatanzeigen drin steht. Dadurch hat es aber keine Rechtsgültigkeit.
Man kann ja alles mögliche in Arbeits-/Miet-/Kaufverträge reinschreiben (z.B. einen Jahresurlaub von 5 Tagen statt dem gesetzlichen Mindesturlaub). Wenn es gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, gilt es schlicht nicht.


----------



## SCM (4. Juni 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen?


Da war jemand schneller, siehe Vorposter.


----------



## ufp (4. Juni 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Fall um Sachmängelhaftung, nicht um Gewährleistung.


Gewährleistung ist das verschuldens*un*abhängige Einstehenmüssen für Mängel (Sach- oder Rechtsmängle) im Übergabezeitpunkt.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Die ausschließen kann man nicht, auch wenn es oft im Kleingedruckten von Privatanzeigen drin steht.


Bist du dir da sicher?
Wenn ja, wo ist das zu finden (BGB, EU GWL RL etc)?



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Dadurch hat es aber keine Rechtsgültigkeit.


Bis auf Vorsatz bzw Sittenwidrigkeit kann man Gewährleistung ausschließen. Und daher rechtsgültig bzw vereinbaren, wenn man nicht widerspricht oder das Angebot annimmt.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Man kann ja alles mögliche in Arbeits-/Miet-/Kaufverträge reinschreiben (z.B. einen Jahresurlaub von 5 Tagen statt dem gesetzlichen Mindesturlaub). Wenn es gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, gilt es schlicht nicht.


Zwischen Unternehmer und Verbrauchern/Konsumenten stimmt das ja auch.
Aber nicht unter ihresgleichen, also zwischen 
Verbrauchern/Konsumenten und Verbrauchern/Konsumenten 
oder 
Unternehmer und Unternehmer.


----------



## SCM (4. Juni 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen?


Unwahrscheinlich bzw. bei dem Riss mit Klebeband biste entweder bei Arglist, oder der Rahmen ist nach Verkehrsanschauung eh defekt, so dass die Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung wohl so oder so "nicht defekt" bzw. "fahrtüchtig" gewesen wäre. Und ja, auch wenn man das Teil noch fahren kann, versteht man nach objektivem Empfägnerhorizont unter "fahrtüchtig" wohl was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (4. Juni 2021)

Das BGB regelt Kaufverträge, egal ob zwischen Gewerbetreibenden und Privatkäufern oder 2 Privatleuten.
Zusammengefasst ist das z.B. hier https://www.zahlungsmittel.org/umtauschen/rueckgaberecht-beim-privatkauf/


----------



## m3ooo (4. Juni 2021)

Selbst im Privaten darf man nicht (wissentlich) defekte Ware als einwandfreie verkaufen, da helfen auch keine Floskeln von ausgeschlossener Gewährleistung etc. Wie man das im Schadensfall durchsetzt und wer nachher was beweisen können muss steht allerdings wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich bin zu dem Verkäufer gefahren und habe ihn zur Rede gestellt. Nach etwas Diskussion hat er es auch eingesehen und ich habe mein Geld zurück bekommen. Er wusste von dem Riss, welcher wohl schon einige Jahre alt war, allerdings nur sehr fein, seiner Aussage nach. Er hat aber nicht mehr danach geschaut und ging davon aus, dass er kein Problem darstellen würde. Das Rad stand schon eine Weile ungenutzt, vielleicht ist der Riss ja tatsächlich durch Spannungen erst später irgendwann so weit aufgegangen. Er hatte dann jedenfalls ein schlechtes Gewissen und hat sich entschuldigt. Ich glaube ihm und unterstelle keine Böswilligkeit. Ist damit erledigt für mich, trotzdem schade um das Rad, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (4. Juni 2021)

Schön zu sehen, dass Reden hilft!


----------



## msony (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo
Pott Romantik in Wanne -Eickel.


























Gruss
Markus


----------



## elHuron (7. Juni 2021)




----------



## Papa76 (11. Juni 2021)

Ich warte auf das Randonneur- Cockpit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (12. Juni 2021)




----------



## randinneur (14. Juni 2021)

elHuron schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1288134
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1288135
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr gelungen! Eine dezent silberne Kurbel würde dem ganzen noch die Krone aufsetzen.


----------



## LarsTragl (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Steppenwolf gegen ein Maxx getauscht. Das Maxx ist aus dem Jahr 2014 und eigentlich ein super MTB mit Pinion 1.18 und Gates Riemen. Warum eigentlich? Leider funktioniert die Pinion nicht wirklich gut und Maxx taugt generell nicht so viel ... das war mir vor dem Tausch auch bewusst. Die Mängel waren auch der Grund warum es der Vorbesitzer so verbastelt und als Einkaufsrad genutzt hat. 
Meinerseits war zunächst der Plan es auf MTB zurück zu bauen, aber nachdem ich auf der Probefahrt in den Regen kam, habe ich es fast so gelassen wie es war. 
Lediglich einmal zerlegt, Getriebeöl gewechselt, geputzt, eine (ex Motorrad)-Tasche montiert und wieder zusammengebaut.

Was habe ich jetzt? Ein eher häßliches Ding mit Steckschutzblechen, knackedem Getriebe und ein bisserl Stauraum für Kram (Jacke, Getränke, Flickzeug,...) mit dem ich prima Familienausflüge machen kann. Bergauf lässt es sich durch die krasse Übersetzung viel leichter fahren als das Steppenwolf, was die Möglichkeiten ungemein erweitert. Zudem ist es leichter. Alleine kann ich MTB Touren fahren oder die Kleine bergauf ein wenig motivieren.  🥵

Wenn man sich an die alte Geo wieder gewohnt hat, geht es sogar ganz gut bergab. Mein Ghost Asket ist danach jedes Mal eine Offenbahrung. 😄

mfg











LarsTragl schrieb:


> Mein Steppenwolf Tao light. Bestimmt 15 Jahre alt und mit einigen Kilometern auf dem Buckel, da ich damit früher ca. 8.000 km pro Jahr gependelt bin. Die Rohloff läuft perfekt. Bremsen (von Avid auf Shimano), Gabel (jetzt starr) und Schutzbleche (damit ich breite Reifen fahren kann) habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal erneuert.
> Bei den Satteltaschen habe ich mich nicht lumpen lassen und bei Decathlon ganz unten ins Regal gegriffen.   Das rosa Stück Styrodur dient dem Sitzkomfort, wenn ich die Kleine mal von der Schule abhole (jaja, ich bin ein pöser Mensch und mache verbotene Sachen).
> 
> Aktuell nutze ich es für Versorgungsfahren und Ausflüge mit der Familie.
> ...


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Juni 2021)

LarsTragl schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert die Pinion nicht wirklich gut


Warum?


----------



## LarsTragl (14. Juni 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Warum?


Schaltet hakelig, knackt, Pedal schlägt ab und zu zurück, selten springt ein Gang unter Vollast. Man kommt klar damit, aber in anbetracht des Preises eine bodenlose Frechheit. Hat der Erstbesitzer auch reklamiert, wurde allerdings abgeschmettert.


----------



## pefro (14. Juni 2021)

LarsTragl schrieb:


> Schaltet hakelig, knackt, Pedal schlägt ab und zu zurück, selten springt ein Gang unter Vollast. Man kommt klar damit, aber in anbetracht des Preises eine bodenlose Frechheit. Hat der Erstbesitzer auch reklamiert, wurde allerdings abgeschmettert.



Ist das der aktuelle Stand dieses Getriebes oder ein Einzelfall?


----------



## Lorebo (15. Juni 2021)

LarsTragl schrieb:


> Schaltet hakelig, knackt, Pedal schlägt ab und zu zurück, selten springt ein Gang unter Vollast. Man kommt klar damit, aber in anbetracht des Preises eine bodenlose Frechheit. Hat der Erstbesitzer auch reklamiert, wurde allerdings abgeschmettert.



ich warte für einen Vielfahrer (hat jedes Bike zweimal, damit er auf jeden Fall aufs Bike steigen kann wenn das andere für die Einsatzkategorie defekt ist) u.a. zwei Räder mit Pinion P1.18 und DS2-Drehgriff. Das eine Rad hatte er gebraucht gekauft, da war es auch hakelig im Getriebe. Wurde bei Pinion gemacht und nun ist alles in Butter.

Was evtl auch sein kann , dass die Züge zu stark gespannt sind. Wenn man Kettenschaltung gewohnt ist, gibt man da flott zu viel Spannung drauf.


----------



## Papa76 (16. Juni 2021)

Ab Morgen ohne Rucksack zur Arbeit


----------



## goodie (16. Juni 2021)

Das hat doch mal Stil...

Ist das der legendäre Hinterbauständer Maruichi Dural, den auch Koga verwendet hat?


----------



## Papa76 (16. Juni 2021)

Ja, der war so schon original dran. Funktioniert noch wunderbar und klapperfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (16. Juni 2021)

Jetzt noch ein schöner Brooks Sattel.


----------



## goodie (16. Juni 2021)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Ja, der war so schon original dran. Funktioniert noch wunderbar und klapperfrei.



Ist halt noch Qualität...


----------



## Papa76 (16. Juni 2021)

Mich wird vom Flite in diesem Leben keiner mehr runter kriegen


----------



## elHuron (23. Juni 2021)

30-tage-no-problem-garantie.....


----------



## elHuron (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Papa76 (28. Juni 2021)

Giant Monostay sind immer geil. Hier hat leider nur die Dame einen :/


----------



## DieWaldfee69 (4. Juli 2021)

Hab auf dem Esel schon über 2000 Kilometer runter.
Grundsätzlich ein gutes Bike.


----------



## Forester76 (5. Juli 2021)

Commencal FCB, ganz Neu aufgebaut


----------



## where_simon_is (6. Juli 2021)

Gerstern gab es eine kleine frische Kur inkl Umbau auf 1x6 Schaltung für mein KTM Sorento Stadtrad. Einige Teile waren nicht mehr so schön bzw haben dank draußen stehen auch nicht mehr funktioniert und wurden deshalb getauscht oder ganz entfernt.

Neue gebrauchte Kurbel samt Kettenblatt, Lager und Pedalen
Neues gebrauchtes Deore XT 8x Schaltwerk mit neuem Friktion Daumenschalthebel
Neue Kette
Neue Brems- und Schaltzüge
Neue Bereifung
Neuer gebrauchter Sattel plus Sattelstütze
Neue Kork Griffe

Und natürlich wurde auch bisschen geputzt 

Positiver Nebeneffekt: das Gewicht sank von 15,9 auf 12,3 kg - Treppen sind also auch kein Thema mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MudGuard (6. Juli 2021)

Schön schlicht.
Was ist das für ein Lenker? Klemm-Maß? Bezugsquelle?


----------



## where_simon_is (6. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank! Leider weiß ich über den Lenker nichts, außer dass er schon am Rad war als ich es gekauft habe. (Klemmung sind 25mm)


----------



## goodie (6. Juli 2021)

Das ist ein klassischer Lenker wie er früher auf den sogenannten Leichtlaufrädern verbaut war.

Siehe hier (Modell Toulouse), kann auch gedreht montiert werden.







						Fahrradlenker Toulouse – Radspannerei
					

Material: Aluminium Klemmung: 25,4 mm Breite: 560 mm Reach: 165 mm Drop: 15 mm Gewicht: 300 g Farbe: silber-matt oder mattschwarz   Auch bekannt als französischer Trainingsbügel. (...)




					rad-spannerei.de


----------



## Bener (6. Juli 2021)

DieWaldfee69 schrieb:


> Hab auf dem Esel schon über 2000 Kilometer runter.


Also grad mal so eben eingefahren...


----------



## Tokyorider (10. Juli 2021)

Erstmal nur ein kleiner Schnappschuss. 

Das wird wohl nächste Woche mein "neuer" Hobel 
Basis ist ein Fahrradmanufaktur Rahmen. 
Der Händler hat es mal für sich aufgebaut und es stand eigentlich nur als Deko in seinem Laden.

Der Tubus Lowrider (2. Bild) für die Front wird wieder angebaut und es kommen andere Bremsen drauf.
Mal sehen, ob ich mir schöne V-Brakes suche oder doch HS33 montieren lasse.

Pedale werden auch noch getauscht.

Sticker auf dem Oberrohr kommt weg.


----------



## stahlinist (11. Juli 2021)

Gibt hier ja keinen "Neulich am Radständer"-Faden, also dann hier:



Hab' noch kurz gewartet, ob der Besitzer rauskommt und mir die Gabel mit dem hässlichen Anhängsel für einen symbolischen Preis vertickt
Jedoch trug es sich leider nicht so zu - kein Besitzer zu Gesicht bekommen, keinen symbolischen Preis erzielt, keine Kleidsdäil mein Eigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RadBanause (15. Juli 2021)

where_simon_is schrieb:


> Gerstern gab es eine kleine frische Kur inkl Umbau auf 1x6 Schaltung für mein KTM Sorento Stadtrad. [...]
> Neue gebrauchte Kurbel samt Kettenblatt, Lager und Pedalen
> ....


Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Die ist ein paar Nahaufnahmen wert.


----------



## tont (16. Juli 2021)

Das neue alte Stadt… äh Dorfrad ein wenig aufgehübscht…


----------



## where_simon_is (17. Juli 2021)

2RadBanause schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Die ist ein paar Nahaufnahmen wert.


Das ist eine Ultegra FC-6500 Kurbel, eine wirklich gute Nahaufnahme hab ich jedoch leider keine gemacht. (Daher den bereits bekannten Ausschnitt nochmal in groß)


----------



## Altmetal (20. Juli 2021)

Du bist tatsächlich noch mit Stahlfelgen unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. Juli 2021)

Tokyorider schrieb:


> Erstmal nur ein kleiner Schnappschuss.
> 
> Das wird wohl nächste Woche mein "neuer" Hobel
> Basis ist ein Fahrradmanufaktur Rahmen.
> ...


Was ist das für ein Ding auf dem Gepäckträger?


----------



## Dr_Ink (21. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. Juli 2021)

Cruiser


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juli 2021)

Was ne alberne Kirmeskiste. Eilovid


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Cruiser
> Anhang anzeigen 1311203


Hast du viel auf die Bilder vom @Fabeymer geglotzt? 🤭


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. Juli 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du viel auf die Bilder vom @Fabeymer geglotzt? 🤭


Das Rad ist doch bisher höchstens Stadium erstes Lehrjahr, da geht noch viel 🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (22. Juli 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du viel auf die Bilder vom @Fabeymer geglotzt? 🤭





JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Das Rad ist doch bisher höchstens Stadium erstes Lehrjahr, da geht noch viel 🤭



Eben, da sind doch (noch?!) gar keine Paul Teile montiert.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. Juli 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Eben, da sind doch (noch?!) gar keine Paul Teile montiert.


Aber sicher doch, die Schalthebelaufnahme ☝️


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juli 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer





DerHackbart schrieb:


> Paul Teile



Man rief nach mir?

🙃


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, die Schalthebelaufnahme ☝️



Und die P(a)ullen!
🤓


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1311412


ab in den hollandrad thread ;-)

kannst Du überhaupt noch über den lenker gucken?


----------



## goodie (22. Juli 2021)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Giant Monostay sind immer geil. Hier hat leider nur die Dame einen :/



Hallo,

was für ein cooles Gerät ist den hinter dem Hinterrad versteckt?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ab in den hollandrad thread ;-)
> 
> kannst Du überhaupt noch über den lenker gucken?



Für ein Hollandrad ist der Berggang zu gut!


----------



## Papa76 (22. Juli 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was für ein cooles Gerät ist den hinter dem Hinterrad versteckt?
> 
> Gruss Thomas


Meinst den Receiver oder was? BRAUN Regie 450S. Hat mein Vater mal neu gekauft.


----------



## goodie (22. Juli 2021)

Ist zwar nicht die richtige Galerie, kannst mal ein paar Fotos machen?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa76 (22. Juli 2021)

Regie 450S und die L530 Lautsprecher. Sicher kein Highend, mit nem kleinen DA-Wandler langt mir das aber völlig am Apple-TV.  Damit hat schließlich schon mein alter Herr bis zu seinem letzten Tag jeden Abend Radio gehört.


----------



## Papa76 (23. Juli 2021)

Heute ein optisch identisches hinteres Schutzblech für Vorne bekommen und umgearbeitet, ist so sogar klapper-/schleiffrei(jetzt bleibt natürlich die Frage ob ich noch viel länger gekonnt hätte). Nen Stückchen vom Rest kommt dann auch noch ans Tretlager.


----------



## Angemalt (23. Juli 2021)

Papa76 schrieb:


> Heute ein optisch identisches hinteres Schutzblech für Vorne bekommen und umgearbeitet, ist so sogar klapper-/schleiffrei(jetzt bleibt natürlich die Frage ob ich noch viel länger gekonnt hätte). Nen Stückchen vom Rest kommt dann auch noch ans Tretlager.


Unten musst du aufpassen, bleibst an hohen Bordsteinen hängen.
Hätte lieber oben erweitert, da spritzt einem die Suppe nach oben, Schuhe sauber, Hose besprotzelt


----------



## Papa76 (23. Juli 2021)

Vorne muss ich testen, kann aber unter der Gabelkrone überlappend dann mit dem alten von vorne und 1xStreben verlängern falls es mich doch stört. Bordstein ist kein Problem bei meinem Fahrstil. Der Antrieb ist mir aber das Wichtigste bei der ganzen Aktion, dass da nicht immer alles mit dem Dreck im „Getriebe“ kaputt gefahren wird.


----------



## randinneur (23. Juli 2021)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Unten musst du aufpassen, bleibst an hohen Bordsteinen hängen.
> Hätte lieber oben erweitert, da spritzt einem die Suppe nach oben, Schuhe sauber, Hose besprotzelt
> Anhang anzeigen 1311970



Was sind denn das für Bleche?


----------



## Angemalt (23. Juli 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Bleche?


SKS Blümels Primus.....1 hinteres als Ersatzteil zugekauft und für vorne umgebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowmug (25. Juli 2021)

eine nachmittagssrunde auf dem ilmradweg. sehr empfehlenswert, außer dass es keine schönen badestellen gab, dafür aber eine kneippanlage in bad berka mit einem barfußpfad.









das rote vsf hatte bis anfang der woche eine nexus 7 nabenschaltung, jetzt hat es einen 2x7 antrieb und wieder touren- und alltagstauglich.
die plastikplatte für die magnethalterung ist sehr unschön wenn man die tasche nicht dabei hat. ansonsten ist die tasche sehr geräumig und praktisch 
euch noch einen schönen abend!


----------



## goodie (30. Juli 2021)

m3ooo schrieb:


> Selbst im Privaten darf man nicht (wissentlich) defekte Ware als einwandfreie verkaufen, da helfen auch keine Floskeln von ausgeschlossener Gewährleistung etc. Wie man das im Schadensfall durchsetzt und wer nachher was beweisen können muss steht allerdings wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Ich bin zu dem Verkäufer gefahren und habe ihn zur Rede gestellt. Nach etwas Diskussion hat er es auch eingesehen und ich habe mein Geld zurück bekommen. Er wusste von dem Riss, welcher wohl schon einige Jahre alt war, allerdings nur sehr fein, seiner Aussage nach. Er hat aber nicht mehr danach geschaut und ging davon aus, dass er kein Problem darstellen würde. Das Rad stand schon eine Weile ungenutzt, vielleicht ist der Riss ja tatsächlich durch Spannungen erst später irgendwann so weit aufgegangen. Er hatte dann jedenfalls ein schlechtes Gewissen und hat sich entschuldigt. Ich glaube ihm und unterstelle keine Böswilligkeit. Ist damit erledigt für mich, trotzdem schade um das Rad, hat mir gut gefallen.



Und was ist es jetzt geworden?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. August 2021)

Da der Surly Long Haul Trucker Rahmen aus dem Programm genommen wurde, habe ich noch schnell einen der letzten gekauft.

Velo Orange Naben mit Sun CR18 Felgen 
Ritchey Beacon Lenker 44cm
Microshift Hebel samt SLX Schaltwerk


Hier ein paar Bilder meines Aufbaus:


----------



## doctor worm (8. August 2021)

Sehr cool das LHT, vor allem mit dem silbernen LRS.

Ich hab nem Freund mal was zusammengesteckt, nachdem er mein Jones mal für ein WE fahren durfte und was ähnliches wollte:


----------



## MudGuard (8. August 2021)

Der Seitenständer ist cool. 
Wird der ins Tretlager reingeschoben, wenn das Rad nicht abgestellt ist? ;-)


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2021)

Meine Resteverwertung beim ausführen des angedachten Einsatzzweckes


----------



## Tony- (14. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> töte es, bevor es eier legt!


Ich finde es sieht jetzt gar nicht so übel aus


----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2021)

Hast du den Steuersatz beim lackieren drin gelassen?


----------



## Tony- (16. August 2021)

ja, like a Pro  ☝️


----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ja, like a Pro  ☝️


Blöd, dass die Gabel keine Standrohre hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m3ooo (19. August 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Und was ist es jetzt geworden?
> 
> Gruss Thomas


Habe ein gut erhaltenes Rockhopper gekauft, zerlegt und mit der Restekiste und paar Neu-/Gebrauchtteilen neu aufgebaut. Behalten haben ich letztlich nur Rahmen und Vorbau. Ja, weder time correct noch consistent, aber funktional einwandfrei. Außer dass es etwas Kopflastig ist durch den Frontkorb.  
Es ist allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig. Es fehlen noch Frontlicht (inzwischen Montiert), Rückstrahler (ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das Kabel am besten verlege), Schutzbleche, evt. andere Griffe. Mit dem Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## elHuron (24. August 2021)

Reisegurke


----------



## DerHackbart (19. September 2021)

Hier der aktuellste Neuzugang für meine Frau als Alltagsrad.

Ein Wheeler 5700 aus den 90ern.

Die beigen Reifen kamen auf Wunsch der Frau. Eventuell passe ich Sattel und Griffe noch an.
Auch die Transportsituation ist aktuell etwas lieblos, aber erstmal funktional. Ein schöner Frontkorb mit oder ohne Träger würde dem Rad sicher besser stehen.

Wirklich toll ist aber der Lackzustand. Wirklich schöner Farbverlauf und kaum eine Macke.


----------



## sechsmalpapa (23. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Hier der aktuellste Neuzugang für meine Frau als Alltagsrad.


Schickes Rad, gefällt mir sehr
Aber bitte den Vorbau nicht noch steiler einstellen, auch wenn deine Frau noch so bettelt.
Ansonsten wird die Fuhre echt kippelig.


----------



## sechsmalpapa (23. September 2021)

elHuron schrieb:


> Reisegurke


Feines Gerät
Wie lang ist das Oberror?
War das Rad immer schon mit Rennradlenker ausgestattet?


----------



## navidoppel (23. September 2021)

elHuron schrieb:


> Reisegurke


Und ist das die Originalgabel? 1 Zoll Ahead oder Gewinde?


----------



## stahlinist (23. September 2021)

.


----------



## hotep (23. September 2021)

navidoppel schrieb:


> ist das die Originalgabel?


Wohl kaum


navidoppel schrieb:


> 1 Zoll Ahead


Allem Anschein nach


----------



## goodie (23. September 2021)

hotep schrieb:


> Wohl kaum
> 
> Allem Anschein nach



Dürfte eine Tange Infinity Gabel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sechsmalpapa (23. September 2021)

Hier mal mein Neuzugang für 50€ bei eBay Kleinanzeigen.



Rahmengröße ist 52cm, Oberrohr misst horizontal 56cm 
Komplette Shimano Stx Ausstattung.
Mittlerweile sieht es so aus:


Soll als Regenrad dienen und ob das Specialized Crossroads ablösen. Das war mit 60cm Oberrohr nun doch zu lang.
Jetzt dient es wieder als klassisches Trekkingrad


----------



## DerHackbart (23. September 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, gefällt mir sehr
> Aber bitte den Vorbau nicht noch steiler einstellen, auch wenn deine Frau noch so bettelt.
> Ansonsten wird die Fuhre echt kippelig.


Nein, steiler kommt der Vorbau auf keinen Fall.

Sobald sich der Vorbau Mal lösen lässt, wird der Winkel flacher und der Vorbau kommt etwas höher.
Aber aktuell sitzt der wahnsinnig fest und durch den verstellbaren Vorbau kann man nur mäßig dran ziehen...


----------



## sechsmalpapa (23. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Aber aktuell sitzt der wahnsinnig fest


Tip: Das Rad umdrehen, Vorderrad ausbauen, und in die Öffnung des Gabelschatzes abwechselnd Coca Cola und WD40 füllen und über Nacht einwirken lassen.
Nach erfolgreicher Demontage unbedingt gründlich reinigen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## sechsmalpapa (23. September 2021)

Weiterhin gibt es noch das klassische Peugeot, welches ich im letzten Winter gerade noch vom Sperrmüll retten konnte



Allerdings habe ich einen LRS mit Aluminiumfelge eingebaut.

Außerdem gibt es noch das Gravel für Arme, für 40 € gekauft und umgebaut


----------



## MudGuard (23. September 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Aber aktuell sitzt der wahnsinnig fest u


Tipp: Schraube etwas lockern,  Imbus drinlassen und einmal mit dem Hammer draufhaun.
 Oft läßt sich der Keil dadurch lösen.


----------



## sjohannes (23. September 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es noch das Gravel für Arme, für 40 € gekauft und umgebaut


"Gravel für Arme" that's my spirit 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elHuron (23. September 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Feines Gerät
> Wie lang ist das Oberror?
> War das Rad immer schon mit Rennradlenker ausgestattet?


oberrohr hat 55cm
nee, ist ne 90er jahre trekkinggurke gewesen also gerader lenker
gabel ist nicht original. 1"ahead tange gabel mit shim auf 1-1/8 fuer den soma vorbau.
steuersatz ist ein 1" ahead acros.


----------



## dudsen (23. September 2021)

sechsmalpapa schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es noch das Gravel für Arme, für 40 € gekauft und umgebautAnhang anzeigen 1344118


Der Name des Modell's is Program! 🤘 🍻


----------



## salabim (28. September 2021)

elHuron schrieb:


> gabel ist nicht original. 1"ahead tange gabel mit shim auf 1-1/8 fuer den soma vorbau.


Gibt es so eine Gabel irgendwo noch zu kaufen? Stahl, 1", Ahead, Cantileversockel


----------



## goodie (28. September 2021)

Wie lange soll sie sein?


----------



## salabim (28. September 2021)

goodie schrieb:


> Wie lange soll sie sein?


mindestens 26 cm


----------



## ufp (28. September 2021)

Eigentlich war mehrheitlich eine Asphalt Strecke geplant.
Ein kleines Päuschen zum Essen und Trinken sowie den SON Nabendynamo mit dem Forumslader den Unfallmelder Tocsen zu laden (nach dem der bei ca 8% war und meine Mittagspause nicht so lange anhielt, hab ich ihn halt wärend der Fahrt aufgeladen; dass Kabel war Gott sei Dank, lange genug :









Dann gabs schon mal eine liebliche Wiese:



Und dann garniert mit Steinen:











Zurück gings dann mit der guten alten Eisenbahn:


----------



## sechsmalpapa (28. September 2021)

dudsen schrieb:


> Der Name des Modell's is Program!


Jetzt muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich mich ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt habe:
Für das Rad ab ich bei eBay Kleinanzeigen 40 € gezahlt.
Die Teile für den Umbau hatte ich von meinem Alu-KTM abgebaut.
So long


----------



## Deleted 258893 (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo ☺️

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dieses Rad gekauft. Der Aufbau war etwas „unschön“ 😜






Das Rad war 10km gefahren (also neu), da der nette Verkäufer leider massive Probleme mit einschlafenden Armen etc. hatte.
Ich habe es für etwas über 400€ gekauft.

Zuhause erst einmal die Anbauteile runter und danach habe ich es komplett zerlegt.





Ich habe alle silbernen Anbauteile durch schwarze ersetzt, schwarze Reifen, Aufkleber von den Felgen ab und alles komplett gefettet und eingestellt. 

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen:







Zuvor waren es 16kg und jetzt 11,84kg (wie abgebildet) mit Schläuchen. 

Der Rahmen ist baugleich mit den Dropbar Modellen - so wäre ein Umbau auf diesen ebenfalls möglich.
Er hat Flatmount Aufnahmen und Steckachsen und ist allgemein schön gemacht. 

Die ausgiebige Probefahrt heute war spitze!!
Schnell, bequem und wendig, die Reifen rollen super.
Die Apex schaltet erstaunlich gut und die einfache Tektro Bremse hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. 

Fazit: durch den Verkauf der Anbauteile habe ich ziemlich genau 400€ für alles zusammen bezahlt 👍🏼


----------



## DerHackbart (3. Oktober 2021)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Hallo ☺️
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dieses Rad gekauft. Der Aufbau war etwas „unschön“ 😜
> 
> ...



Dafür hast du es enttreckert!  😁 

Ich mag eigentlich gerade den Look mit den silbernen Anbauteilen.

Aber dein Aufbau ist natürlich schön Clean geworden.


----------



## hasman (3. Oktober 2021)

schöne Breezer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olektro (14. Oktober 2021)

Hatte schon länger dieses Raleigh Pioneer Trail rumstehen, dass ich mal vor dem Schrott retten konnte.






Und bin jetzt endlich dazu gekommen, ihm ein wenig Liebe zu spendieren.











Edit: Vorher-Foto hinzugefügt


----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2021)

Omnium Cargo WiFi von @Kittie 






….wenn es den Surly Corner bar in Chrom gäbe…..


----------



## Angemalt (14. Oktober 2021)

Wo hast den Lenker bekommen? Den möchte ich auch!


----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2021)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Wo hast den Lenker bekommen? Den möchte ich auch!


Ist nicht mein Omnium - aber bei Jelle (justpedal.nl) kann man ihn zumindest bestellen, auch wenn sie keinen lagernd haben 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Oktober 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein Omnium - aber bei Jelle (justpedal.nl) kann man ihn zumindest bestellen, auch wenn sie keinen lagernd haben 🤷🏻‍♂️


sexy, aber der preis ist s(ch)eiss








						Surly Corner Bar - JustPedal.nl
					

The Surly Corner Bar is for off-road riders who want to give drop bars a try without swapping out the drivetrain and brake levers on their current mountain setup. Does that make it an economical option for fresh excitement on the trail? Yes, it does.  Chromoly steel with custom-butted tubing...




					www.justpedal.nl


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. November 2021)

Fundstück am REWE Parkplatz:


----------



## randinneur (1. November 2021)

Sehe ich das richtig? Seilzuglenkung?? Mutig.


----------



## Lorebo (2. November 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig? Seilzuglenkung?? Mutig.



Ja ist eine Seilzuglenkung. Als jemand der viel mit Lastenräder im bergigen Geläuf fährt, ist dies beste Lenkungsanbindung!


----------



## a.nienie (2. November 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig? Seilzuglenkung?? Mutig.


Du meinst wegen des charger 3(?) rückrufs?

solange die seilzüge in den zughüllen laufen, solte das passen.
macht bike monkeys auch so...

edit: es war








						Riese & Müller ruft E-Cargobike »Packster 70« weltweit zurück - radmarkt.de
					

Mit sofortiger Wirkung ruft E-Bike-Anbieter Riese & Müller GmbH sein E-Cargobike-Modell »Packster 70« in den Produktionsstandort nach Mühltal zurück. Laut Anbieter sind alle Modelle betroffen, »die seit Auslieferungsbeginn und bis einschließlich 6. Oktober 2021 ausgeliefert worden sind«...




					radmarkt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (2. November 2021)

Ah. Okay, wusste ich nicht, dass das so regulär verbaut wird. Quasi fly by Wire.


----------



## JanB75 (5. November 2021)

das Lastenrad des kleinen Mannes


----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2021)

ich finds top. anderer lenker wäre noch gut. bissl backsweep macht am lasti mehr freude


----------



## Makaba (15. November 2021)

Dies wird mein Winterprojekt ✌️
Gepäckzweirad um etwa 1940


----------



## 4lefanz (15. November 2021)

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück? Kommt eine Schaltung dran?


----------



## Makaba (15. November 2021)

4lefanz schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück? Kommt eine Schaltung dran?


Ich habe keine Waage auf die ich das Radl stellen könnte und was die Schaltung betrifft wird sich das im Laufe des Prozesses entwickeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeliriumTrails (15. November 2021)

Makaba schrieb:


> Dies wird mein Winterprojekt ✌️
> Gepäckzweirad um etwa 1940


Geil 😎

Bin an einen alten PTT (Schweizer Post Velo) von 1959 als Winterprojekt dran. Herrenmodel ohne Einstieg.


----------



## Makaba (15. November 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Geil 😎
> 
> Bin an einen alten PTT (Schweizer Post Velo) von 1959 als Winterprojekt dran. Herrenmodel ohne Einstieg.


Gibt es schon ein Bild 🙂


----------



## DeliriumTrails (16. November 2021)

Makaba schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein Bild 🙂


Noch nicht, bei Besichtung kein Foto gemacht.
Aber so, wenn recht original (Was es nicht bleibt 😅) nur das hinten eine grosse Aluwanne zum Abnehmen dran ist und vorne keine


----------



## sjohannes (17. November 2021)

Ich habe da gerade was schönes im Aufbau. Ein Marin Glenn Ellen oder Sausalito 1993/94 (man weiß es leider im Classic Unterforum auch nicht ganz genau). Es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile und der neue Laufradsatz. Ich hoffe, dass ich es nächste Woche das erste Mal testen kann.


----------



## mwcycles (18. November 2021)

Endlich da, frisch aufgebaut, hier mit 40mm Gravel-Reifen, könnte wahlweise auch ins 29er Forum, oder (wenn Flatbar geduldet wird...) ins Gravelforum



Schlechtes Photo miy dickeren Reifen und provisorischem Aufbau...


----------



## hw_doc (18. November 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1374190
> 
> Endlich da, frisch aufgebaut, hier mit 40mm Gravel-Reifen, könnte wahlweise auch ins 29er Forum, oder (wenn Flatbar geduldet wird...) ins Gravelforum
> Anhang anzeigen 1374191
> ...



Schönes Teil, die Kurbel würde ich noch cleanen, lenkt weniger vom dezenten Rest ab!


----------



## friederjohannes (18. November 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1374190
> 
> Endlich da, frisch aufgebaut, hier mit 40mm Gravel-Reifen, könnte wahlweise auch ins 29er Forum, oder (wenn Flatbar geduldet wird...) ins Gravelforum
> Anhang anzeigen 1374191
> ...


Ist das eine Iteration deines Gravel Rahmens oder komplett neu? Props für klassisches Steuerrohr, bei Stahlgabel echt das Beste.


----------



## mwcycles (18. November 2021)

Entspricht eher meinem Reiseradrahmen, Geometrie aber speziell für 29" angepasst.


----------



## MLOutlaw (19. November 2021)

@mwcycles  toller Rahmen 
siehst du eine Chance den mit Steckachsen zu bauen ?


----------



## mwcycles (19. November 2021)

Klar wäre das möglich, hatte auch schon beim Hersteller angefragt, wäre aber 30% teurer, und die erhöhte Steifigkeit ist mir hier weniger wichtig als beim Gravel. Und es sollte ein Rahmen für günstige Aufbauten bleiben, gerade auch unter Verwendung älterer 29" Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Klar wäre das möglich, hatte auch schon beim Hersteller angefragt, wäre aber 30% teurer, und die erhöhte Steifigkeit ist mir hier weniger wichtig als beim Gravel. Und es sollte ein Rahmen für günstige Aufbauten bleiben, gerade auch unter Verwendung älterer 29" Laufräder.


Gefällt mir sehr gut und Steckachsen sind mir im erweiterten Trekking-Umfeld auch echt nicht wichtig. Wie siehts mit Geometrie und Reifenfreiheit (mit Schutzblechen) aus?


----------



## friederjohannes (19. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut und Steckachsen sind mir im erweiterten Trekking-Umfeld auch echt nicht wichtig. Wie siehts mit Geometrie und Reifenfreiheit (mit Schutzblechen) aus?



Es ist jetzt auch auf der Seite und im Shop, ich erlaube mir einfach mal die Links zu posten:









						Kit cadre Aventure MW-Cycles | Monsite
					

Kit cadre Aventure MW-Cycles, 29" Jeu de direction monté, pivot coupé à la demandeCollier de selle fourniBoitier BSA 73mm, tige de selle 27.2mm




					www.mw-cycles.com
				









						Cadre Aventure | Monsite
					






					www.mw-cycles.com
				




Ist auf Französisch, ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht geschaut ob die Seite auch auf Deutsch oder Englisch existiert.


----------



## caferacer1199 (27. November 2021)

Neueroberung für tägliche Nutzung aber auch längere Touren……


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2021)

caferacer1199 schrieb:


> Neueroberung für tägliche Nutzung aber auch längere Touren……


geil. 
kollege hat sch neulich das kleine omnium angeschafft.
das bombtrack gewinnt vor allem durch diese schwinn optik.
... und es hat immer noch "normale" abmessungen.
soma hatte sowas auch mal im programm.


----------



## Oppa_ (27. November 2021)

caferacer1199 schrieb:


> Neueroberung für tägliche Nutzung aber auch längere Touren……


Geiles Ding!
Schreib mal was zum Fahrverhalten! Würde mich als reiner 20“-Fahrer interessieren.


----------



## caferacer1199 (27. November 2021)

…..fährt sich extrem handlich, durch die dicken Reifen wunderbar komfortabel und dank reduziertem Gewicht sogar recht flott ( leichte Eggbeater, Ständer und zweites Kettenblatt / Umwerfer abmontiert ).


----------



## olev (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab gestern mein Cannondale Tesoro, das mich mit Gravellenker über 20'000km als Rad für jede Gelegenheit begleitet hat, auf Flatbar umgebaut:




Tricky war, dass mir für 3x7 die Kassette, für 3x8 der rechte Schaltgriff, für 2x10 die Kette und für 1x11 der Wechsler gefehlt haben. Verbaut sind jetzt Shimano DX 7fach Schalter mit einer 8fach Kassette 🙈. Die 10fach Kette ist bestellt.


----------



## Martin_Wedding (19. Dezember 2021)

Das war mal ein Bulls Copperhead 3 von 2019; inzwischen ist es ein sehr bequemens, sehr gut rollendes Trekkingrad.

Umbau bisher: Federgabel raus, Noname-Carbon Gabel rein; vorderes Laufrad gebraucht hochwertig von einem Specialized; Schutzbleche dran, Schwalbe G-One Allround (gebraucht fast neu), gebrauchte Flatpedals, Gepäckträger, Carbon-Sattelstütze (auch Noname), Brooks B17 und Ergotec Lenker mit 5cm Rise und 18° Winkel. Vorne sogar tubeless.

Hinten gibts mit dem schweren Laufrad und 3fach Schaltung noch Optiminierungsmöglichkeiten. Und der Gabel traue ich noch nicht so ganz, ich habe sie selbst gekürzt und die Kralle reingefrickelt; außerdem dreht sich die Steckachse manchmal beim Bremsen langsam auf.

Das nächste mal würde ich wohl ne Alugabel mit Schraublöchern nehmen. Die 2,25-Reifen und der Sattel bieten ausreichend Dämpfung.


----------



## Bener (19. Dezember 2021)

Kralle im Carbonschaft? 

Bin da nicht so bewandert, aber in meine Ali-Gabel hab ich nen Expander rein gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Dezember 2021)

Martin_Wedding schrieb:


> Und der Gabel traue ich noch nicht so ganz, ich habe sie selbst gekürzt und die Kralle reingefrickelt; außerdem dreht sich die Steckachse manchmal beim Bremsen langsam auf.



Carbon hält einiges aus, keine Sorge. Aber eine Kralle hat nur etwas im Alu- oder Stahlschaft zu suchen. Wenn du an deiner Gabel einen Carbonschaft hast, gehört da ein Expander rein (der "krallt" sich nicht ins Material, bildet nur Form- und Kraftschluss)


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> in meine Ali-Gabel hab ich nen Expander rein gemacht...


Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Martin_Wedding (19. Dezember 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> Kralle im Carbonschaft?
> 
> Bin da nicht so bewandert, aber in meine Ali-Gabel hab ich nen Expander rein gemacht...


Ja Expander natürlich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Dezember 2021)

Martin_Wedding schrieb:


> außerdem dreht sich die Steckachse manchmal beim Bremsen langsam auf.


Etwas Fett auf der Achse sollte das Problem beseitigen.


----------



## DieWaldfee69 (26. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zur Weihnachtszeit  ,

habe mittlerweile gute 4000 Kilometer runter und bin auch bei um die 0 Grad unterwegs.


----------



## micma (30. Dezember 2021)

Einmal Resteverwertung bitte, 



Lampe musste ich noch kaufen,...
Und sooo schön hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (30. Dezember 2021)

micma schrieb:


> Und sooo schön hässlich


gibt Schlimmeres.

An den Schutzbleckstrebenenden kannste dir aber arg wehtun...


----------



## bokimava (1. Januar 2022)

Mein Cube Nuroad Race FE 2020.
Zum Umbau:
Ich bin einige Jahre Rennrad gefahren zum Pendeln. Dann kamen immer mehr Gravelbikes auf den Markt und das Nuroad hat mich gepackt. Jetzt nachvielen Jahren, wollte ich es aber umbauen auf flatbar. Lange habe ich gehardert, ob ich es machen soll oder nicht.
Jetzt nach etlichen Jahren des Dropbars, wollte ich wieder ein "normales" Rad fahren. Meine anderen Trekkingräder fahren meine beiden Teeniesöhne jetzt, also musste ich entscheiden ob viel Geld oder etwas Geld ausgeben.
Ich bin zufrieden damit, auch wenn es dann kein Graveler im eigentlichen Sinne ist, aber da sist nur ein Name und ich kann damit fahren wo ich will ;-)


----------



## bokimava (1. Januar 2022)

So sah es vor dem Umbau aus ( einige kennen es evtl ;-) )


----------



## DeliriumTrails (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues an alle Tourer 🍻
Ich habe gestern noch eine kleine Abschluss Tour gemacht.

Mit Blick auf den Säntis


----------



## Spezi66 (12. Januar 2022)

Morgen noch das SW gegen ein Dura Ace wechseln und dann kann es los gehen.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Januar 2022)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1401956Anhang anzeigen 1401957Anhang anzeigen 1401958
> 
> Morgen nach das SW gegen ein Dura Ace wechseln und dann kann es los gehen.


Wow! Die hinterbaukonstruktion finde ich ja …äh… mutig. Da bin ich mal auf erFAHRungen gespannt. Flext bestimmt gut 👍


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (12. Januar 2022)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1401956Anhang anzeigen 1401957Anhang anzeigen 1401958
> 
> Morgen nach das SW gegen ein Dura Ace wechseln und dann kann es los gehen.


ein Bike Friday  
Falls Du nicht weisst wohin mit dem Schaltwerk was jetzt dran ist, meld Dich gerne


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wow! Die hinterbaukonstruktion finde ich ja …äh… mutig. Da bin ich mal auf erFAHRungen gespannt. Flext bestimmt gut 👍


Sind schon coole Geräte, bin sogar mal ein Tandem probegefahren, war echt stabil


----------



## Spezi66 (12. Januar 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wow! Die hinterbaukonstruktion finde ich ja …äh… mutig. Da bin ich mal auf erFAHRungen gespannt. Flext bestimmt gut 👍


Ich versteh schon, was du meinst. Aber ich hab das ja schon einige Jahre und das hält ohne Probleme. Diese Konstruktion haben die einige Jahre später als BF Silk auf den Markt gebracht, um ohne großen Aufwand einen Gates montieren zu können.


JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ein Bike Friday
> Falls Du nicht weisst wohin mit dem Schaltwerk was jetzt dran ist, meld Dich gerne


Meld dich, wenn du was brauchst, ein 953 und ein 950er sollte ich noch übrig haben.


----------



## reseda (20. Januar 2022)

Pendlergurke


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Januar 2022)

Mein Rad,dem wurde leider die Sattelklemme entwendet als es am Bahnhof stand..
...

Und fand sich unerwartet bei einen Kanadischen Holzfäller wieder..

Nuja habe für die Installation des Tubus Gepäckträgers 2 Stunden gebraucht, mit abmontieren von meinen alten Bergamount ... und das fuseln bis es endlich passte.

Hurra jetzt fahre ich ein ELEKTRO-Rad.. Guter Rat ist teuer..
Bis auf die elektrifizierte Motorisierung...
Die Taschen hab ich auch noch eingestellt und die Probefahrt war erstaunlich angenehm.
Vorerst lasse ich den schmalen Schwalbe Plus hinten drauf.
Die Sattelklemme des VORTEX MARKENRADS passte vorzüglich an meinen kanadischen einwanderer .
Leider passten die Original Streben des Tubus logo evo nicht, da sie zu kurz wahren.

Vom Bergamont habe ich den Gepäckträger und den grünen Flaschenhalter übernommen.
Jetzt kann der ungeliebte Besucher mit dem Bergamont beglückt werden..

IQ-X Lichtleistung Fazit....
Bin recht angetan, er kam letzten Donnerstag an und leider hatte ich erst gestern die nötige Muße mich ihm anzunehmen.
Nur das Rücklicht, damit bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, aber könnte auch egal sein, was hinter mir abläuft..

Vermutlich kann man mit dem Vortex wahrscheinlich höchstens noch ein Portal zu einer anderen Dimension öffnen..


----------



## Sh1n3 (25. Januar 2022)

beik0r schrieb:


> Mein Rad,dem wurde leider die Sattelklemme entwendet als es am Bahnhof stand..
> ...
> 
> Und fand sich unerwartet bei einen Kanadischen Holzfäller wieder..
> ...



Wenn man auf Optik weniger wert legt, kann ich das Busch und Müller Toplight View Plus sehr empfehlen. MMn Hohe Lichtausbeute zu kleinstem Preis.

Das Toplight Line plus kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, finde ich von der Optik etwas ansprechender.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Januar 2022)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Optik weniger wert legt, kann ich das Busch und Müller Toplight View Plus sehr empfehlen. MMn Hohe Lichtausbeute zu kleinstem Preis.
> 
> Das Toplight Line plus kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, finde ich von der Optik etwas ansprechender.


Ich finde die Axa slim steady ganz hübsch.. Aber ich bin eigentlich schon froh, daß da überhaupt ein Licht dran ist und wenn ich mich dazu bewege würde ich die slim steady. Die müssen ja nicht preislich in der oberen Liga spielen, nur weil man da vorne einen iq x verbaut hat.. Frontlicht finde ich eigentlich wichtiger.. oder nicht ?
Priorität hätte vorerst ein festes schutzblech hinten ..  und dann muß man sich ein ganzes Set bestellen, wobei man nur das hintere braucht 
Außerdem ist der rechte shifter kaputt, die züge sollten noch taugen, einmal durchfriemeln könnte gehen..
Und das schaltwerk ist invers und irritiert mich total.. Gut es ist xt aber ich fühle mich dabei wie ein Engländer..


----------



## Deleted 289649 (26. Januar 2022)

kleines update
Sch(m)utzbleche installiert (liebäugelte zwar mit einen 28 zoll schutzblech aus metall von dem guten Vortex) Aber bevor ich hier noch ewiglich fummele

Ständer stammt noch von dem Bergamont Vitox 5.2 (welches mir geometriebedingt nicht ganz zusagt)
Fuhr früher noch einen Klassik Stahl Fully auch mit echter 1 Zoll Rockshox Gabel, wo mir ein Mercedes Fahrer reinfuhr und vorne alles platt war, das hatte die selbe größe.
Nun dieser 110 mm vorbau passte mir auf Anhieb.. Müßte ich auf einer längeren Fahrt noch evaluieren.
Werde noch ein paar teile von dem Bergamont bei bedarf rüberbauen auf das Solution (CANADA)

Eigtl sollte der Ständer gar nicht passen, aber er passt dennoch.. halt etwas Gummi dazwischen...
Das Hintere Schutzblech ist vom Sperrmüll, das vordere war mal beim Bergamont montiert, aber ich kam da immer mit meinen riesen füßen da dran. Eigtl wollte ich ja feste Schutzbleche, aber so ist es nun komplett.

Erst wollte ich die Pedale runter, aber ich lasse sie nun dran und habe stattdessen die Stvzo konformen Reflektoren eingebaut..

Das einzige was noch gemacht werden muß ist, den defekten rechten shifter  auszutauschen, habe noch einen xt 770.. Den zug sollte ich noch nehmen können von dem Lx Schalthebel

Übrigens, ist mir mal bei einen KTM Cityrad vor Urzeiten eine Kurbel durchgebrochen, als ich den Berg runter fuhr.... Nun ich mag diese Stabilität die ein MTB bietet.

Montiert sind übrigens Schwalbe Marathon in der Größe 26*2
Vorne ist eine EN321 Felge auf einem XT Nabendynamo befestigt..


----------



## sadburai (31. Januar 2022)

Ich brauche neue, breitere Schutzbleche für mein CATS AT-3 Superlight. Was meint ihr: silber oder schwarz?


----------



## DeliriumTrails (31. Januar 2022)

Ich würde sonst immer schwarz nehmen, aber bei deinen Bike finde ich silber besser.
Passt ganz gut zum klassischen Rahmen


----------



## Deleted 289649 (31. Januar 2022)

sadburai schrieb:


> Ich brauche neue, breitere Schutzbleche für mein CATS AT-3 Superlight. Was meint ihr: silber oder schwarz?


schwarzes cockpit .. eher schwarz, dadurch kommt der Rahmen besser zur Geltung

Schwarz ist einfach total mean und düsterlord kommt gut..
Was hörst du für musik ?
Wenn du meddl hörst, dann lieber black


----------



## olektro (31. Januar 2022)

Trek 750 Schönwetter-Pendelrad.

Vorher:





Nachher:

















Umbau auf 1x10 mit FC-M563 FC-M560, 42Z Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt Deore RD-M6000 und 11-36er Kassette. Neuer Laufradsatz mit Mavic A119 und Deore-Naben. Pelago Commuter Rack L an der Front. Dazu Schwalbe G-One Speed in 28x2.0, die gerade so durch die Gabel passen, hinten ist etwas mehr Luft. Der Frühling kann kommen!

Die Pedale werden noch getauscht... Falls jemand noch einen Tipp hat, mir schwebt was in Richtung Beartrap vor, vllt mit silbernem Pedalkörper und schwarzem Käfig?


----------



## jnnck (31. Januar 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Trek 750 Schönwetter-Pendelrad.
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...


Wie wär's mit denen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (31. Januar 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Trek 750 Schönwetter-Pendelrad.
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Hammergeil!!!


----------



## ArSt (31. Januar 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> mir schwebt was in Richtung Beartrap vor, vllt mit silbernem Pedalkörper und schwarzem Käfig?


Diese finde ich für dein Rad zu mächtig:








						MKS XC-III Beartrap Pedal verschraubter Alu-Käfig gezackt schwarz
					

MKS XC-III Beartrap Pedal verschraubter Alu-Käfig gezackt schwarz ✓ … Jetzt zum günstigen Preis kaufen!




					www.bikehit.de
				



Besser solche:








						MKS BM-7 Beartrap Pedale - Custom Junkies
					

MKS BM-7 Pedale aus den 80er Jahren in der Neuauflage, mit symmetrischem Käfig, auch geeignet für die Montage von Pedalhaken und -riemen. Gewinde: 9/16", farbig.




					custom-junkies.com


----------



## radumichl (31. Januar 2022)

Ich könnte mir die MKS Lambda an dem Rad gut vorstellen.

Und noch ein Beitrag für die Gallerie, getreu dem Motto: Schlechtes Foto, gutes Rad.





Könnte auch mal ein Lift-Up a la Trek oben vertragen.


----------



## sadburai (1. Februar 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Trek 750 Schönwetter-Pendelrad.


darf ich fragen, wie Du den Rahmen behandelt hast? Das steht bei mir auch noch an...


----------



## navidoppel (1. Februar 2022)

@olektro : Welches NW-Blatt hast Du da auf der 563 ?


----------



## olektro (1. Februar 2022)

sadburai schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, wie Du den Rahmen behandelt hast? Das steht bei mir auch noch an...


Die Grundreinigung mit Neutralreiniger oder irgendeinem x-beliebigen Fahrradreiniger, dann einmal entfetten mit Isoprop und anschließend nutze ich immer den Lackreiniger von Sonax mit einem weichen Mikrofasertuch. Diesmal war es aber nicht viel Arbeit, da das Rad vorher wohl regelmäßig geputzt wurde. Der Lackreiniger holt echt einiges an Glanz zurück, war bisher jedes Mal total begeistert.



navidoppel schrieb:


> @olektro : Welches NW-Blatt hast Du da auf der 563 ?


Es ist dieses hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (1. Februar 2022)

Hier wird auch schön beschrieben wie man den Lack alter Räder wiederbelebt:


----------



## shellshock (1. Februar 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Es ist dieses hier.


Passt denn das Kettenblatt mit 110 Lochkreis für die M563?


----------



## navidoppel (1. Februar 2022)

Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Ist dann sicher eine 560er Kurbel.


----------



## olektro (1. Februar 2022)

shellshock schrieb:


> Passt denn das Kettenblatt mit 110 Lochkreis für die M563?





navidoppel schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Ist dann sicher eine 560er Kurbel.



Absolut richtig, ist die FC-M560!


----------



## sadburai (1. Februar 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Der Lackreiniger holt echt einiges an Glanz zurück, war bisher jedes Mal total begeistert.





DerHackbart schrieb:


> Hier wird auch schön beschrieben wie man den Lack alter Räder wiederbelebt:


Danke! Ich habe letztens nämlich Schmutzradierer von DM verwendet, und war erstaunt, wie viel Dreck noch runterkam. Allerdings verliert der Lack dabei Glanz. Dann werde ich eure Tips beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## needtoknow (1. Februar 2022)

sadburai schrieb:


> Ich brauche neue, breitere Schutzbleche für mein CATS AT-3 Superlight. Was meint ihr: silber oder schwarz?



Auf jeden Fall schwarz!


----------



## Gourmet99 (2. Februar 2022)

Zum polieren:
Beim oberhalb verlinkten Video kann man sagen, daß der Inhalt sehr gut mit der Persona hamoniert.
Mehr verbietet leider die Netiquette (Exzentschleifer . . . puuh).
Wer sowas öfters machen möchte u.o. Spaß daran hat, kommt an einer (Mini)Poliermaschine nicht vorbei. Mittlerweile gibt da sogar etwas an Auswahl, meistens leider mit Akku und deshalb auch nicht unbedingt für kleines Geld zu haben.
Falls Strom vorhanden ist, dürfte die "https://www.proxxon.com/de/micromot/28660.php" trotzdem immernoch die Fahrradtauglichste sein (schmaler Kopf !).
Für diese Maschine gibt es auch alle nützlichen Erweiterungen / Zubehör, mittlerweile auch von Proxxon.
Alternativ hat der "https://www.autopflege-shop.de/poli...hinen/proxxon-wpe-wpa-und-polierzubehoer.html" hier die größte Auswahl.

MfG
DF


----------



## micma (3. Februar 2022)

Eric ist für mich seit den dirty cheap cross (gravel?)  bike / rockhopper videos cult.
RIDE BIKES! or i oil u'r brake pads 🤣


----------



## needtoknow (3. Februar 2022)

Gourmet99 schrieb:


> Zum polieren:
> Beim oberhalb verlinkten Video kann man sagen, daß der Inhalt sehr gut mit der Persona hamoniert.
> Mehr verbietet leider die Netiquette (Exzentschleifer . . . puuh).
> Wer sowas öfters machen möchte u.o. Spaß daran hat, kommt an einer (Mini)Poliermaschine nicht vorbei. Mittlerweile gibt da sogar etwas an Auswahl, meistens leider mit Akku und deshalb auch nicht unbedingt für kleines Geld zu haben.
> ...


Ich mag die Art vom Spindatt auch nicht, zu viel Gehabe und cooles Getue. Das Fachliche leidet schnell mal darunter...


----------



## randinneur (3. Februar 2022)

needtoknow schrieb:


> zu viel Gehabe und cooles Getue.



Willkommen im Internet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (10. Februar 2022)

lang läuft


----------



## Yoshi- (14. Februar 2022)

Lackiert, aufgebaut und schon Test gefahren und für super empfunden.


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

Nachdem meine grüne Chimäre anfängt Ausfallerscheinungen zu zeigen, habe ich mich entschlossen, nicht mehr in Felgenbremsen zu investieren und hab dann mal was anderes aufgebaut...

Surly Disc Trucker, vom Vorbesitzer neu in Autoscooter-Rot-Metallic gepulvert und mit meiner etwas eigenwilligen Ausstattung versehen: Die Laufräder sind erstmal aus meinem inzwischen weitgehend ungenutzen MTB geborgt, hinten ist eine SLX Nabe drin, vorne ein Steckachs-Nady von Shutter. Schaltung ist ein 10f Deore in der Version für 42Z mit einem Microshift Lenkerendschalthebel, doe Kassette eine 11-42 Sunrace in Verbindung mit einem 38Z KB. Die Bleche sind Zeppelins von Velo Orange, ich wollte eine möglichst gute Abdeckung weil ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg viele schmutzige Landwirtschaftswege habe. Deswegen musste ich das hintere Bleche an den Kettenstreben und insbesondere an den Sitzstreben verformen, damit es passt. Auch der Tubus Fly passt nur um Haaresbreite über die Bleche, aber es passt und sieht deswegen in meinen Augen echt gut aus.
Gewicht ist, so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen mit Klickfix-Lenkerhalter und Schloßträger unterm Unterrohr und noch vor der Tubeless-Montage der Reifen nachgewogenen 12,41kg bei Rahmengröße 58. Ich bin damit erstmal zufrieden, erstmal....


----------



## randinneur (17. Februar 2022)

Das ist der schönste Disc-Trucker, den ich bisher gesehen habe! 

Darf ich fragen, was der Shutter Precision hinter sich hat und was die Ausfallerscheinungen sind?


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das ist der schönste Disc-Trucker, den ich bisher gesehen habe!
> 
> Darf ich fragen, was der Shutter Precision hinter sich hat und was die Ausfallerscheinungen sind?


Danke  

Der SV-9 hat, schätze ich, genau kann ich es nicht sagen, 800km runter. Und nun hört man die Lager rumpeln. Laufen tut er noch leicht und Spannung liefert er auch. Insofern habe ich das Hauptsächlich als Wink gesehen, etwas neues aufzubauen ;-)


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

Hab noch die Rückansicht auf der Kamera gefunden. Kleiner Fun-fact: Den Schriftzug hat mit ein Freund, der in der Druckbranche tätig ist, nach einer Vorlage von der Surly Webseite auf reflektierendem Material angefertigt. #beseen


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. Februar 2022)

Das Rot…🥰


----------



## randinneur (17. Februar 2022)

Havi schrieb:


> Der SV-9 hat, schätze ich, genau kann ich es nicht sagen, 800km runter. Und nun hört man die Lager rumpeln.



Das lese ich jetzt nicht zum ersten mal von SP. Schade. Ich dachte ich komme um einen SON herum


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das lese ich jetzt nicht zum ersten mal von SP. Schade. Ich dachte ich komme um einen SON herum


Ja, leider. Ein Freund, der lange bei einem der großen Onlineshops im Service tätig war meinte: "Habe schon welche mit >10.000km ohne Probleme gesehen, aber auch schon mehr als einen mit Lagerschaden bei <500km."

Dieses Rad da oben wird über kurz oder lang wohl auch einen SON bekommen. Alleine schon, weil mich der Adapter für Steckachse-auf-Schnellspanner tierisch nervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (17. Februar 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das lese ich jetzt nicht zum ersten mal von SP.


Ich nicht. 
Außerdem gibt es ja noch Shimano, etwas langweilig vielleicht aber bei mir ein absolutes Sorglosteil.


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

Ja, Shimano wäre auch noch ne Option, ich mag ja auch die langweiligen Konuslager. Mal sehen. SON wäre wohl etwas leichter. Ich hab ja schon irgendwie noch den Hirnfurz die 11 vor dem Komma zu erreichen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Februar 2022)

Schönes Trucker, solide aufgebaut.
Fahre eine 1" Crosscheck Gabel, und finde schon das die 28" Räder und Riser-Lenker einen nicht unwesentlichen Flex beim lenken haben. Solo ist das okay, mit Gepäck fängt der Lenker beim loslassen an zu wackeln... freihändig fahren ist nicht drin.
Nun kann das am zölligen Rohr liegen, oder auch dem Aufbau der Gabel. Kannst du darüber deinen kurzen Eindruck schildern? Von meinem aktuellen Zustand her tendiere ich stark zum tapered Steuerrohr, oder mindestens 1 1/8".


----------



## Havi (17. Februar 2022)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schönes Trucker, solide aufgebaut.
> Fahre eine 1" Crosscheck Gabel, und finde schon das die 28" Räder und Riser-Lenker einen nicht unwesentlichen Flex beim lenken haben. Solo ist das okay, mit Gepäck fängt der Lenker beim loslassen an zu wackeln... freihändig fahren ist nicht drin.
> Nun kann das am zölligen Rohr liegen, oder auch dem Aufbau der Gabel. Kannst du darüber deinen kurzen Eindruck schildern? Von meinem aktuellen Zustand her tendiere ich stark zum tapered Steuerrohr, oder mindestens 1 1/8".


Einen Eindruck von dem speziellen Rad kann ich dir leider noch nicht geben, da ich dank der Nachwirkungen von Covid bisher nur einmal damit durch den Ort gekullert bin.

ABER: Ich könnte mir in deinem Fall noch eine weitere Ursache vorstellen: Du sprichst von einer CrossCheck Gabel, geht es auch um nen CrossCheck-Rahmen? Der hat ja deutlich kürzere Kettenstreben, und solche sind meiner Erfahrung nach nicht ideal für Heck-Gepäck. Das ergibt so einen "Schwanz-wackelt-mit-Hund"-Effekt. Sprich: Es ist eher eine Frage der Geometrie des Rahmens als des Aufbaus und Dimensionierung der Gabel. So zumindest an meinem Genesis Croix de fer, als ich es mal mit einem Träger und Taschen genutzt habe.
Dazu sollte @doctor worm aber sicher auch etwas beitragen können.


----------



## doctor worm (17. Februar 2022)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schönes Trucker, solide aufgebaut.
> Fahre eine 1" Crosscheck Gabel, und finde schon das die 28" Räder und Riser-Lenker einen nicht unwesentlichen Flex beim lenken haben. Solo ist das okay, mit Gepäck fängt der Lenker beim loslassen an zu wackeln... freihändig fahren ist nicht drin.
> Nun kann das am zölligen Rohr liegen, oder auch dem Aufbau der Gabel. Kannst du darüber deinen kurzen Eindruck schildern? Von meinem aktuellen Zustand her tendiere ich stark zum tapered Steuerrohr, oder mindestens 1 1/8".


Das wird aber eher am Rahmen als an der Gabel liegen!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Februar 2022)

Havi schrieb:


> geht es auch um nen CrossCheck-Rahmen? Der hat ja deutlich kürzere Kettenstreben


Nein,um einen Maxcycles. Aber die Kettenstreben haben die gleiche Länge (+/- 2-3mm), der Rahmen ist auch ein Cyclocrosser.


doctor worm schrieb:


> Das wird aber eher am Rahmen als an der Gabel liegen!


Das Gefühl habe ich auch, aber da es ein Cyclocross-Rahmen für sportlichen Einsatz ist, wundert man dieses "weiche" Lenkgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1303 (19. Februar 2022)

Nach längerer Odyssee ist mein petit Porteur endlich fahrbereit. Macht überragend Spaß das Teil. Ich würde trotzdem jedem davon abraten eins zu kaufen, meine Kundenerfahrung mit dem Hersteller war... Ernüchternd. Wenn ich mal Lust habe mich auszukotzen schreibe ich eine Rezension in den petit Porteur thread, im Moment genieße ich lieber das lastenradeln in der Sonne ✌🏼☀️


----------



## BSbiker (2. März 2022)

Eine umgewandelte 26" conversion. Die Allzweckwaffe für die Stadt. Leider war das Marin doch sehr klein und lang, so musste ein anderer Rahmen her.


BSbiker schrieb:


> Mein neu aufgebauter Stadtpanzer  Als Basis ein 94er Marin Pine Mountain Rahmenset aus dem Bikemarkt, komplettiert mit Neuteilen und Komponenten aus der Restekiste.
> Anhang anzeigen 802874



Auf Basis eines Intec M1 Rahmenset ist folgendes Rad entstanden:


----------



## fresh_ozelot (2. März 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Trek 750 Schönwetter-Pendelrad.
> 
> 
> Umbau auf 1x10 mit FC-M563 FC-M560, 42Z Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt Deore RD-M6000 und 11-36er Kassette. Neuer Laufradsatz mit Mavic A119 und Deore-Naben. Pelago Commuter Rack L an der Front. Dazu Schwalbe G-One Speed in 28x2.0, die gerade so durch die Gabel passen, hinten ist etwas mehr Luft. Der Frühling kann kommen!
> ...


Sieht richtig gut aus, kannst du mir verraten welcher Lenker das ist?


----------



## radumichl (4. März 2022)

Einmal die komplette Hobbyaufgabe - Rotor, Rohloff, SON, Tubus, Taschen, drei Helme, Trikot, Luftpumpe... Trekking-Bomber, nur echt mit X-Act AHS1 Multifunktionslenker.


Mal sehen, was ich jetzt daraus mache - wenigstens Gabel (starr), Cockpit und Sattelstütze gehören getauscht. Vielleicht auch mittelfristig ein neues Stahlrahmenset!?

Eigentlich war ich mit Kettenschaltung immer recht happy…


----------



## drumtim85 (6. März 2022)

Das Rad meiner Frau mutiert langsam zum cargobike 








Meissner-Raeder mixte in Rubinrot. Das Frontrack ist neu. Die Farbe ist gut getroffen.


----------



## 1303 (6. März 2022)

Hübsch! Jetzt noch den front rack ein Loch weiter nach vorne verschrauben damit er gerade ist 👌🏼


----------



## Andy_29 (6. März 2022)

beik0r schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20200207_182912-jpg.1409310/



Wie verträgt sich die Gabelbrücke mit dem Schutzblech?
Tachogeber auf die linke Seite, und das Kabel an der Bremsleitung entlanglegen.


----------



## drumtim85 (6. März 2022)

1303 schrieb:


> Hübsch! Jetzt noch den front rack ein Loch weiter nach vorne verschrauben damit er gerade ist 👌🏼


Danke! Und danke für den Tipp! 
Der Pilotin gefällt das aber so 😊 denn so bleibt das Kuchenblech fürs Picknick von selbst am Haltebügel hinten. Hab das schließlich total uneigennützig nachgerüstet 😜😇


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. März 2022)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Wie verträgt sich die Gabelbrücke mit dem Schutzblech?
> Tachogeber auf die linke Seite, und das Kabel an der Bremsleitung entlanglegen.


Das ist kein Tachogeber sondern ein NabendynamoBeleuchtungsKabel.
Und ja, es wird noch eine passende Starrgabel um dieses Element gesucht.
Habe gerade die Suntour xcm 100 mm drinnen (weil die mantio skareb total verrostet war, möchte man doch lieber eine Starrgabel präferieren.

Also das Schutzblech kam gar nicht merklich da an den Gabelholm. Muß dazu sagen, daß ich fast nur städtisch unterwegs war.


----------



## Spooniak (18. März 2022)

Nach zwei Jahren noch immer mein absolutes Lieblings-Alltags-Reise-Do-it-all Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navidoppel (18. März 2022)

Von dem werde ich mich wohl auch nie trennen können ...


----------



## ONE78 (18. März 2022)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Nach zwei Jahren noch immer mein absolutes Lieblings-Alltags-Reise-Do-it-all Rad
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1439800


Fargos sind auch einfach die allerbesten Räder!!!


----------



## Balkanbiker (18. März 2022)

Vor allem in der Farbe!


----------



## stuhli (30. März 2022)

Nachdem sich die 53er Gravelking auf einer 30er Felge als zu fett herausgestellt haben....(gemessen 57,5mm)





.....gab es heute 50er Contis




Die nächste Tour mit der Frau wieder schleiffrei.


----------



## DerHackbart (30. März 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Nachdem sich die 53er Gravelking auf einer 30er Felge als zu fett herausgestellt haben....(gemessen 57,5mm)
> Anhang anzeigen 1448605
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht mit schwarzen Reifen leider deutlich niederer aus als mit den Tanwall.


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2022)

kommt vielleicht auch durch den reflexstreifen.


----------



## stuhli (30. März 2022)

Jop....mit den dicken SK sah es schon mega aus aber der Reifen hat sich zu breit gemacht und streifte nur dann nicht, wenn ich ihn totgepumpt hatte. Natürlich ist der Conti dünner, hab aber nix schlechtes über ihn gehört und für das rumdoddeln auf Radwegen und bissl Waldweg wirds reichen. Und Nadelstreifen machen ja schlank, erhöhen aber die Sicherheit im Verkehr. 
Hoffentlich fährt sich der Contact Speed so gut, wie er auf die hintere Felge schwer draufging - es war brutal.

Der orschinool WTB horizon war noch ne Nummer schmächtiger - da auch auf schmaler Felge.


----------



## Tony- (30. März 2022)

Zum wegwerfen die Reflexstreifen..


----------



## stuhli (30. März 2022)

Ich werfe jetzt die Gravelking unters Volk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2022)

erspart einem aber das geficke mit den reflektorstäbchen...


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2022)

das ganze ausmaß des nichts




rack ist endlich gerade, dank der tubus mechanik. leider macht tubus keine polierten streben, deshalb habe ich die vorhandenen zugesägt. 8mm, wie bei tubus, passt.


licht sitzt jetzt auf der rechten lowrideröse, bis ich mir eine schelle für das rack gebogen habe.


kabelführung über die bremsleitungsführung... da komt zum schutz noch ein schrumpfschlauch oder so drum...



und die füße sollten jetzt sauber bleiben. 2nd life für ein altes gummituch


schöne bleche kommen zum nächsten winter...


----------



## nollak (31. März 2022)

Erinnert mich wieder daran das ich meine Lampe vom Lenker auch noch ans Rack basteln muss. So seit nem Jahr oder so 

Das ist der Studio Brisant Traeger oder? Ueberlege noch den fuers Rad der Frau zu kaufen, die haette gern nen Korb vorn an ihrem Kaffenback. Aber an der Plaschtegabel sind halt nur auf der Mitte Gewinde. Da muesste ich auch basteln.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Erinnert mich wieder daran das ich meine Lampe vom Lenker auch noch ans Rack basteln muss. So seit nem Jahr oder so
> 
> Das ist der Studio Brisant Traeger oder? Ueberlege noch den fuers Rad der Frau zu kaufen, die haette gern nen Korb vorn an ihrem Kaffenback. Aber an der Plaschtegabel sind halt nur auf der Mitte Gewinde. Da muesste ich auch basteln.


ja, genau der. da liegen zwei satz streben bei.
die tubus dinger gibt es als ersatzteil.
war jetzt mit der metallsäge nicht so der aufwand die passend zu kürzen.

grundsätzlich könnte ich die lampe auch an der oberen verschraubung mit dranhängen, das wiederstrebt mir aber. immerhin leicht sicherheitsrelevant die schraube.


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Erinnert mich wieder daran das ich meine Lampe vom Lenker auch noch ans Rack basteln muss. So seit nem Jahr oder so
> 
> Das ist der Studio Brisant Traeger oder? Ueberlege noch den fuers Rad der Frau zu kaufen, die haette gern nen Korb vorn an ihrem Kaffenback. Aber an der Plaschtegabel sind halt nur auf der Mitte Gewinde. Da muesste ich auch basteln.


Kurze Streben für Tubus Gepäckträger nehmen


----------



## Balkanbiker (31. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Da muesste ich auch basteln.


Du kannst auch einfach ein 08/15 Edelstahlrohr aus dem Baumarkt passend zusägen, die Enden quetschen und ein Loch reinbohren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (31. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Das ist der Studio Brisant Traeger oder? Ueberlege noch den fuers Rad der Frau zu kaufen, die haette gern nen Korb vorn an ihrem Kaffenback. Aber an der Plaschtegabel sind halt nur auf der Mitte Gewinde. Da muesste ich auch basteln.



Mit diesem netten Adapter bekommst du auch an der Achse ein Aufnahme.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Mit diesem netten Adapter bekommst du auch an der Achse ein Aufnahme.


hilft möglicherweise bei einer steckachse nicht wirklich.


----------



## DerHackbart (31. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hilft möglicherweise bei einer steckachse nicht wirklich.


Zur Not könnte man vielleicht die 10mm Variante auf 12mm aufbohren....

Für das Geld einen Versuch wert.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2022)

ja, wobei ich nicht weiss, wie viel platz da für das gewinde der achse bleibt...


----------



## nollak (31. März 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Mit diesem netten Adapter bekommst du auch an der Achse ein Aufnahme.





a.nienie schrieb:


> hilft möglicherweise bei einer steckachse nicht wirklich.


Idee ist gut, aber die Gabel hat nen kleinen Bund, damit die Schnellspannachse nicht heraus fällt. Da die Gabel aus Carbon ist würd ich den auch nicht weg feilen wollen


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2022)

da die gabel aus carbon ist, könnte es sein, dass die ösen nicht wirklich für ein rack taugen.
je nach hersteller geben diese belastungen von bis an, aber ich habe im hinterkopf, dass das nicht viel war 2-3kg oder so...


----------



## Balkanbiker (31. März 2022)

Besser spät als nie...


ONE78 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied (im Einsatz) zwischen der Möhre und dem anderen Gemüse?


Das orangene Patria wurde (vor den Kindern) als Alltags- und Reiserad genutzt. Als die Kinder dazukamen und zwischenzeitlich in den Kindergarten gebracht werden müssen (beide im Anhänger) habe ich mich entschieden zu Gunsten der Familie Zeit zu sparen und über Jobrad ein Ihhhbaik auszuprobieren um die tägliche Pendelstrecke halbwegs stressfrei (abends habe ich regelmäßig fiesen Gegenwind) zu bewältigen. Auf dem Arbeitsweg kann ich die Kinder in den Kindergarten bringen und dennoch recht zügig und nicht abgekämpft in der Arbeit ankommen. Nebenbei ist es der Lastenesel für meine Frau und mich, wenn man irgendetwas großes und schweres transportieren muss.
Aber weil das nicht das wahre Radfahren ist, braucht es zumindest hin und wieder ein normales Rad auf dem Weg in die Arbeit. Dafür war das Patria da und wurde nun durch den Titanen ersetzt. Als Ausflugs- und Reiserad kommt eh nur etwas ohne Motor in Frage.


----------



## Balkanbiker (31. März 2022)

Aber weil Galerie:


----------



## nollak (1. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> da die gabel aus carbon ist, könnte es sein, dass die ösen nicht wirklich für ein rack taugen.
> je nach hersteller geben diese belastungen von bis an, aber ich habe im hinterkopf, dass das nicht viel war 2-3kg oder so...



Stimmt auch wieder. Muesste mal schauen ob ich da zum ersten London Road noch was finde. Also ob Planet X da was angegeben hat.
Aber soweit ich sie verstanden habe soll auch eher Kleinkram rein. Ist aber eh aktuell noch in Verhandlung, da sie auch ueberlegt sich nen eTrekker zu besorgen um ins Buero zu fahren, da die dort leider keine Duschen haben. Das waerte dann eh noch ne ganz andere Baustelle die da auf mich zu kommt :/


----------



## DeliriumTrails (1. April 2022)

Es wird wieder kalt🥶
4,5 Stunden Ausfahrt, nach 3 Stunden Handschuhe zu durchnässt und ohne weiter. Meine schöne Camelback Podium Flasche hab ich auch noch verloren 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (2. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kabelführung über die bremsleitungsführung... da komt zum schutz noch ein schrumpfschlauch oder so drum...
> Anhang anzeigen 1449144


Aquariumschlauch?
Oder stabiler, Pneumatikschlauch. Gibt es auch in schwarz.


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. April 2022)

Es gibt passende schwarze Hüllen an jeder Ecke (des Internets). Ich hab mir paar Meter bei eBay geholt die ich für sowas verwende.


----------



## ONE78 (3. April 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Aber weil Galerie:
> Anhang anzeigen 1449497
> Anhang anzeigen 1449498


Was ist denn das fürn Körbchen am titanrad?


Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Es gibt passende schwarze Hüllen an jeder Ecke (des Internets). Ich hab mir paar Meter bei eBay geholt die ich für sowas verwende.


Haste mal nen Link, das Internet ist zu voll?


----------



## Balkanbiker (3. April 2022)

-> Kabelhülle <-

Der Korb ist von Ruckrack.


----------



## friederjohannes (12. April 2022)

Mal wieder einen Baumarkt-Trip mit der Stadtmöhre. Wie bin ich froh dass ich das nicht mit dem Auto machen musste. Stau-Albtraum deluxe mal wieder. Ich bewundere echt die Gleichmut der Leute die sich sowas regelmäßig antun.


----------



## hotep (13. April 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Galerie "mit dem Citybike auf Abwegen"?


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. April 2022)




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2022)

Kurze 50km Rundfahrt von Jena an der Saale nach Weimar an der Ilm, um Brot und Kuchen auszuliefern. Heim ging es mit leckeren Konfitüren im Gepäck.


----------



## yellowmug (30. April 2022)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kurze 50km Rundfahrt von Jena an der Saale nach Weimar an der Ilm, um Brot und Kuchen auszuliefern. Heim ging es mit leckeren Konfitüren im Gepäck.Anhang anzeigen 1468770Anhang anzeigen 1468771


was ist das für ein lenker? kyote?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2022)

yellowmug schrieb:


> was ist das für ein lenker? kyote?


Das wurde ich schon mal im Unterwegsfaden gefragt (in welchem ich eigentlich auch posten wollte.  ):



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nahezu identisch dem von @BigJohn genannten FSA Metropolis, den es aber nicht mehr gibt. Dies ist ein Ergotec Aerowing 2.


----------



## Rubin (1. Mai 2022)

Hier mal mein völlig geschmackloser, verbastelter Beitrag zu dieser Galerie. Der Wunsch war es, bei jedem Wetter und zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit zügig und ansatzweise komfortabel voran zu kommen, das Rad auch mal bedenkenlos irgendwo stehen lassen zu können und nicht ständig mit vollem Rucksack auf dem Rücken verschwitzt auf der Arbeit oder wo-auch-immer zu erscheinen, und trotzdem noch Cannondale zu fahren.

Basis war ein 2002er F400 mit kräftiger HS33, robuster XT 9-fach, dank Stahlfeder wartungsarmer Fatty P-Bone und beim Kauf neuem Mavic-LRS inkl. Schwalbe Big Ben. Das alles gab's für erschwingliche 150€.

Gewichtsmäßig wurde dann mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträgern vorn und hinten, Korb, Bügelschloss und Licht ordentlich aufgerüstet, wir sind mittlerweile bei 16,1 Kilo.
Die Big Ben sind Schwalbe Kojak in 1,35" Breite gewichen, und damit fährt sich das Rad auf gutem Asphalt "fast wie ein Rennrad". Die Dämpfungseigenschaften sind aber maximal aufgepumpt quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, vllt. wechsle ich beim nächsten Satz dann doch wieder auf 2,0" Breite.
Die XT M770 wurde auf 1x9 mit 42Z vorn und 11-34Z hinten reduziert, und ist so aufgeräumter, unkompliziert bedienbar zügig zu fahren und Berge kommt man damit trotzdem hoch.

Ich sitze quasi täglich drauf und kann damit fast alles erledigen. So sind in etwas weniger als zwei Jahren über 10.000 km zustanden gekommen, aktuell zwischen 20 und 40 täglich. So viel hab ich wahrscheinlich auf keinem Rad zuvor abgespult.

Edit: Hier noch meine Lieblingsfotos von dem Rad, die den übers gesamte Jahr gestreckten Einsatzbereich dokumentieren  Das war aber noch mit Big Ben, für die paar Wochen Schnee werde ich wohl Stollen aufziehen.


----------



## Andy_29 (1. Mai 2022)

Rubin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1469541


Ist der Träger an der Gabel befestigt, oder andersrum?


----------



## schnuerle (7. Mai 2022)

CC-MTB zweckentfremdet. Neuen Laufradsatz gebaut. Erstaunlich, wie präzise die Teile inzwischen gefertigt sind, hat alles super zusammengepasst. Tubeless-Montage einfachste bisher. DT-Swiss-Naben, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Newmen advanced sl xr25 Felgen, Conti 5000 s tr 32mm Reifen. Nicht genau das, was ich - auch farblich - wollte, aber man nimmt ja, was man kriegen kann. Hinten XT 10-45, vorne XTR 38. Heute erste kleine Tour: rollt ordentlich. Gefühlt sehr smooth und schnell. Da ich sonst MTB-Reifen fahre, kann ich das aber nicht wirklich einschätzen zu anderen Reifen/Felgen-Kombis.



Dazu natürlich noch den Lenker hässlicher gemacht mit Inner-Barends und den klassischen außen. Sonst wirds den Händen auf Straßenfahrten ja langweilig.


----------



## Specialk (9. Mai 2022)

Solange meins noch nicht fertig ist, muss halt das Bike der Frau gefahren werden.


----------



## Finnwulf (20. Mai 2022)

Mittlerweile ist mein Cross Check auch im Trekkingrad-Modus angekommen. Inklusive Komfortlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4lefanz (21. Mai 2022)

schnuerle schrieb:


> Dazu natürlich noch den Lenker hässlicher gemacht mit Inner-Barends und den klassischen außen. Sonst wirds den Händen auf Straßenfahrten ja langweilig.


Geht sicher noch neben die Inner-Barends (Wer kam eigentlich auf diese bescheuerte Wortschöpfung?)





						dropbar an flatbar - Bing
					

Finden Sie Bilder, Fotos und animierte GIFs mit Bing Bilder




					www.bing.com


----------



## ufp (21. Mai 2022)

4lefanz schrieb:


> Geht sicher noch neben die Inner-Barends (Wer kam eigentlich auf diese bescheuerte Wortschöpfung?)


Innen Lenkerhörnchen.


----------



## Spooniak (22. Mai 2022)




----------



## olektro (23. Mai 2022)

Chices Rad! Grüße vom Offroad-Zwilling 





Das Bild ist zwar aus dem letzten Jahr, am Setup hat sich seitdem aber nichts verändert.


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. Mai 2022)

olektro schrieb:


>


Artgerechte Haltung? Respekt!


----------



## DeliriumTrails (23. Mai 2022)

Mit den Chromstahl Gespann unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt kommt die enorme Steifigkeit mir zugute.


----------



## ufp (24. Mai 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Chices Rad! Grüße vom Offroad-Zwilling


Wenn du das fährst, noch dazu mit hinterer Beladung, alle Achtung, Respekt


----------



## rasumichin (26. Mai 2022)

Habe mal wieder Kotflügel montiert, das ist irgendwie ein ewiges leidiges Thema bei mir, nützlich sind sie ja, aber optisch nicht unbedingt von Vorteil. 


Bin aber stolz auf mich, ich glaube so schön und klapperfrei habe ich das bisher noch nicht hinbekommen. 
Hinten zugegebenermaßen nur mit massivem Kabelbindereinsatz


----------



## navidoppel (6. Juni 2022)

Troll im Touringmodus. Hinten kommen 2 Frontloader drauf und vorne ein kleiner wasserdichter Packsack.


----------



## firefly27 (9. Juni 2022)

Mein anachronistischer Laubfrosch. Aber ich bin eine kleine Person und sehe deshalb nicht ein, warum ich 27.5" oder 28" Laufräder fahren soll. Für Touren kommt noch ein Gepäckträger dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olektro (10. Juni 2022)

Unterwegs mit der Pörbl-Frontrack-Gang


----------



## Angemalt (11. Juni 2022)

So...a bissle Ordnung am Lenker und Hinterbau gebracht....von 2x10 auf 1x12AXS.....hab noch nie so problemlos ne Schaltung und Kurbel verbaut....


----------



## phreakey (14. Juni 2022)

Angemalt schrieb:


> So...a bissle Ordnung am Lenker und Hinterbau gebracht....von 2x10 auf 1x12AXS.....hab noch nie so problemlos ne Schaltung und Kurbel verbaut....
> Anhang anzeigen 1495763


Gravelking Slick in 27,5" 1,75? Wie bekommst du den da rein? Gibt es passende Ausfallenden?, bei mir ist bei 26x2.1 Maxxis DTH Schluss, minimales Schleifen am Schutzblech und verdammt eng an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Angemalt (14. Juni 2022)

phreakey schrieb:


> Gravelking Slick in 27,5" 1,75? Wie bekommst du den da rein? Gibt es passende Ausfallenden?, bei mir ist bei 26x2.1 Maxxis DTH Schluss, minimales Schleifen am Schutzblech und verdammt eng an der Kettenstrebe.


Der passt super....26" Billy Bonkers hat in 2er Breite geschliffen...
Der Gravelking sitzt mit der Felge mit 35er Maulweite total super, passt irgendwie auch besser in den Hinterbau.
Hab nix geändert...keine neuen Ausfaller oder sonst was. Hat auch noch 3mm Luft seitlich an den Streben


----------



## saaleblitz (15. Juni 2022)

Achtung, das was jetzt kommt ist wirklich hässlich, aber ich liebe es, denn dieses Rad ist „schuld“ an der Liebe zum Basteln…

Mein Low-Budget-Alltags-/Renn-/Freizeit-/Cross-/Lastenrad. Es trägt mich seit 10k km treu zu meinen Arbeitsstellen als Musiker, zieht Hänger, Bierkisten, Einkäufe, nimmt auch schlechte Wege mit. Ein Rad für alles eben. Basis war einst ein MBK Super Pro mit Stahlrahmen. Von diesem Rad sind noch die Sattelstütze und die RSX-Schalthebel übrig, wobei ich den Linken mal gegen 3fach getauscht habe. Durch ausgiebiges Basteln habe ich hinten mir irgendwie ein Schutzblech gebastelt, denn unter der Bremse passt der 28er Gator Skin mit Schutzblech nicht durch. Ein Gravel-Lenker taugt mir gut (Ritchey), hinten ein Tubus Fly samt B&M Toplight line Brake plus, vorne eine IQ-X, da ich teilweise auch nachts fahre. Übersetzung durch 11-34 hinten gut bergtauglich. Vorne sind durch eine neue Gabel nun Mini-V verbaut, da ich gerne Lowrider-Ösen wollte und die aber an der originalen Gabel nicht vorhanden waren.

Das was jetzt da steht, ist zwar im Vergleich zu allem anderen in der Galerie hier wirklich eher unschön und unästhetisch, aber der Klau-Faktor ist gering, die Technik funktioniert absolut sauber und es trägt mich zuverlässig wohin ich will und macht viel Spaß. Bei einem nächsten Projekt würde ich sicher vieles anders machen…


----------



## yellowmug (15. Juni 2022)

saaleblitz schrieb:


> Achtung, das was jetzt kommt ist wirklich hässlich, aber ich liebe es, denn dieses Rad ist „schuld“ an der Liebe zum Basteln…
> 
> Mein Low-Budget-Alltags-/Renn-/Freizeit-/Cross-/Lastenrad. Es trägt mich seit 10k km treu zu meinen Arbeitsstellen als Musiker, zieht Hänger, Bierkisten, Einkäufe, nimmt auch schlechte Wege mit. Ein Rad für alles eben. Basis war einst ein MBK Super Pro mit Stahlrahmen. Von diesem Rad sind noch die Sattelstütze und die RSX-Schalthebel übrig, wobei ich den Linken mal gegen 3fach getauscht habe. Durch ausgiebiges Basteln habe ich hinten mir irgendwie ein Schutzblech gebastelt, denn unter der Bremse passt der 28er Gator Skin mit Schutzblech nicht durch. Ein Gravel-Lenker taugt mir gut (Ritchey), hinten ein Tubus Fly samt B&M Toplight line Brake plus, vorne eine IQ-X, da ich teilweise auch nachts fahre. Übersetzung durch 11-34 hinten gut bergtauglich. Vorne sind durch eine neue Gabel nun Mini-V verbaut, da ich gerne Lowrider-Ösen wollte und die aber an der originalen Gabel nicht vorhanden waren.
> 
> Das was jetzt da steht, ist zwar im Vergleich zu allem anderen in der Galerie hier wirklich eher unschön und unästhetisch, aber der Klau-Faktor ist gering, die Technik funktioniert absolut sauber und es trägt mich zuverlässig wohin ich will und macht viel Spaß. Bei einem nächsten Projekt würde ich sicher vieles anders machen…Anhang anzeigen 1498280


alles andere als hässlich!


----------



## saaleblitz (15. Juni 2022)

Noch was aus meinem Keller: Das Rad der Liebsten, aufgebaut aus einem alten Rahmen (der, wie man an der Sattelstütze sieht) etwas groß ist… Aber sie fährt es gerne. Was noch gemacht werden muss, wäre eine umfangreiche Rostbekämpfung am Rahmen. Dafür fehlt mir leider gerade die Zeit…


----------



## saaleblitz (15. Juni 2022)

yellowmug schrieb:


> alles andere als hässlich!


Dankesehr! Naja, nachdem ich das Kabel des Dynamos (der da eigentlich nicht ran gehört, den ich aber unbedingt wollte…) an den Rahmen gefrickelt habe, geht es. Das hintere Schutzblech besteht aus insgesamt drei Bluemels, die mit ich weiß nicht wie vielen Schrauben und Kabelbindern zusammen halten. Gewicht ist mir in der Stadt und bei den Straßen überland egal, solide muss es sein und mich und das Gepäck aushalten.


----------



## hotep (30. Juni 2022)

Schwerstes Fahrrad der Welt: Neuer Guinness-Rekord
					

Es ist vollbracht! Gestern radelte ein Lkw-Fahrer aus Schleswig-Holstein zum Weltrekord. Mit fünf Kilometer pro Stunde. So sieht das Riesenrad aus.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (30. Juni 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1508663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag das der Sattel eine Bierkiste ist!


----------



## asco1 (30. Juni 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1508663
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Hut. Der Rekord wurde dieses Jahr in Sachsen-Anhalt geknackt.









						Sachsen-Anhalt: Neuer Weltrekord für schwerstes fahrbares Fahrrad | MDR.DE
					

Einfach schnell zum Bäcker düsen...




					www.mdr.de
				




😉


----------



## red_hook (30. Juni 2022)

Der Sachse kann halt alles immer noch schlechter


----------



## hotep (30. Juni 2022)

Was, da gibt's mehrere von der Sorte?! So viel Zeit möchte ich haben..


----------



## asco1 (30. Juni 2022)

red_hook schrieb:


> Der Sachse kann halt alles immer noch schlechter



a) schwerer ☝️
b) der Mann kommt aus Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## olektro (1. Juli 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen,

habe nun den ersten Bekannten so richtig angesteckt. Nein, nicht "C", sondern mit dem Frontträger-Virus. Vor einigen Wochen ging es also auf die Suche nach einem passenden Rohdiamanten. In den Kleinanzeigen habe ich dann dieses vielversprechende Giant Performer gefunden:





Rahmen in 20", schön leicht mit ovalisiertem Unterrohr und Monostay sowie farblich passendem Vorbau. Bis auf die Hörner müsste es soweit im Originalzustand sein. Der Zustand des Lacks ist für ein Rad dieses Alters in Ordnung. Hier und da ein paar Macken vom Abstellen und reibenden Außenhüllen. Nichts was man mit Lackreiniger nicht wieder einigermaßen shiny bekommt.

Nach einigen Versuchen die dickstmöglichen Reifen zu montieren, fiel die Wahl dann doch auf den Panaracer Gravelking Semi Slick Plus in 700x43C. Probiert wurden vorher der Double Fighter III in 29x2.0 sowie eine Kombi aus Maxxis Grifter und Torch, ebenfalls 29x2.0. Durch die Gabel haben sie alle gepasst, nur am Hinterbau wurde es dann zu eng. Interessanterweise passten bei meinem Trek 750 alle Reifen in den Hinterbau, hier war die Gabel der Flaschenhals. Ist aber schon eine sehr enge Kiste mit den 29ern und meiner Meinung nach nicht alltagstauglich, da sich doch immer wieder Matsch und kleine Äste etc. in den Engstellen hängenbleiben.

Genug geredet: Hier sind ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (2. Juli 2022)

Kommt bei weitem nicht an dein Trek ran, aber auch ein sehr schönes Rad! Ist das der Pelago in L? Du bist schuld, dass ich gerade ein GT so fertig mache


----------



## sjohannes (2. Juli 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> habe nun den ersten Bekannten so richtig angesteckt. Nein, nicht "C", sondern mit dem Frontträger-Virus. Vor einigen Wochen ging es also auf die Suche nach einem passenden Rohdiamanten. In den Kleinanzeigen habe ich dann dieses vielversprechende Giant Performer gefunden:
> 
> ...


Genau das sind die aufbauten, die ich liebe. Aus den alten Trekking Rahmen kann so viel raus holen.


----------



## olektro (2. Juli 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Kommt bei weitem nicht an dein Trek ran, aber auch ein sehr schönes Rad! Ist das der Pelago in L? Du bist schuld, dass ich gerade ein GT so fertig mache



Danke für die Blumen! Genau, ist ein Pelago Commuter in L. Bin sehr gespannt auf dein GT. GIbts das dann hier zu sehen oder drüben bei den 26er-Conversions?


----------



## goodie (2. Juli 2022)

Bei mir tut sich auch was, leider verlässt mich mein orange farbenes Marin Alltagsrad. Auf der einen Seite habe ich einfach gemerkt, das ich zwar gerne auf 26 Zoll Marin Bikes unterwegs bin, auf der anderen Seite ist mir ein Alltagsrad/Tourenrad in 28 Zoll lieber. Bekomme diesen Rahmen von "User" Hohenstaufen.





Denn Laufradsatz vom Kumpel handeingespeicht habe ich auch schon. Bestehend aus:

XT Naben (vorne der neue XT Nabendynamo), DT Comp Speichen, DT Messingnippel, DT 535er Felgen, Schwalbe Schläuche, Paesala Reifen liegen schon hier.





Ansonsten werden einige Teile in Top Zustand von meinem Marin übernommen, wie z.B.

Brooks Team Prof. Sattel, Ergon Griffe, Magura HS33R, Microshift 10-fach MTB Daumis, XT Schaltwerk 10-fach Trekking, XT Umwerfer, Deore Kurbel (war gerade mal 5 Kilometer im Einsatz), Deore Kassette und Kette, Exustar Pedale, Elite Flaschenhalter, Tubus Logo Edelstahl und natürlich die Lichtanlage (100 Lux Scheinwerfer von Busch und Müller und Rücklicht mit Bremslicht) und Ständer.


Neu kaufen musste ich mir neue SKS Schutzbleche und einen Industriegelagerten Tange Schaftsteuersatz. Auf diesen kommt aber dieser A-Head Adapter:







Dieser macht einen ganz wertigen Eindruck. Leider haben mir die schwarzen Teile wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker nie gefallen. Deswegen und auch weil ich einem Freund einen Surly Open Bar mit Rise montiert habe, wollte ich unbedingt was anderes. Da Silber poliert meine Farbe ist, konnte ich hier nicht wiederstehen:

Der neue Ritchey Kyote Lenker in der Classic Ausführung.




Hier im verbauten Zustand (sieht schon irgendwie geil aus)









Und da ein Vorbau mit 17 Grad in silber und 31,8er Klemmung in Deutschland irgendwie Mangelware zu sein scheint, habe ich noch bei Aliexpress diesen schönen und günstigen Vorbau von Kalloy gekauft. Ist nur ein Beispielbild ich habe natürlich die 31,8mm)






Die Teile habe ich alle schon, jetzt muss nur noch der Rahmen kommen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Chr._J. (3. Juli 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1508663
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bremsanlage (zu sehen in den Bildern des Spiegel-Artikels) wird vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## Triturbo (5. Juli 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! Genau, ist ein Pelago Commuter in L. Bin sehr gespannt auf dein GT. GIbts das dann hier zu sehen oder drüben bei den 26er-Conversions?



Wenn es mal fertig ist, werde ich hier mal ein Bild posten. Als 28er traue ich mich dann nur hier rein


----------



## needtoknow (8. Juli 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> habe nun den ersten Bekannten so richtig angesteckt. Nein, nicht "C", sondern mit dem Frontträger-Virus. Vor einigen Wochen ging es also auf die Suche nach einem passenden Rohdiamanten. In den Kleinanzeigen habe ich dann dieses vielversprechende Giant Performer gefunden:
> 
> ...


Schön, was man aus so nem Rad herausholen kann! Welchen Steuersatz hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. Juli 2022)

Trekkingrad


----------



## shibby68 (11. Juli 2022)

ein lässiges ,)


----------



## olektro (11. Juli 2022)

needtoknow schrieb:


> Schön, was man aus so nem Rad herausholen kann! Welchen Steuersatz hast du denn verbaut?


Danke 

Ich hab diesen hier verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (11. Juli 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Trekkingrad
> Anhang anzeigen 1514626


Bei der Zuglänge bist noch in der Findungsphase?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. Juli 2022)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Bei der Zuglänge bist noch in der Findungsphase?


😂 die sind sehr wäscheleinig, ja. ist aber praktisch für wennste mal Täschchen etc drantüdeln tust


----------



## Ziggy_Jackson (31. Juli 2022)

Moinsen.
Den Rahmen habe ich vor ca. 20 Jahren gekauft & aufgebaut. Seitdem wurde immer wieder an- ab- & umgebaut. Erst hatte ich Schaltung dann als es nervte Singlespeed. Auch das machte mich nicht glücklich. Dann kam die Rohloff die letztes Jahr auf Riemenantrieb umgerüstet wurde. Nun ist es für mich perfekt.
Einen schönen Sonntag euch allen.

MfG Ziggy


----------



## fietskrokodil (20. August 2022)

Mein 93er VSF (B-Modell?) in seiner aktuellen Iteration als Luxus Schnell Tourer ...






und altem Lack so ...


----------



## radumichl (20. August 2022)

fietskrokodil schrieb:


> Mein 93er VSF (B-Modell?) in seiner aktuellen Iteration als Luxus Schnell Tourer ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1536757


Schön! Welche Bleche sind das?


----------



## fietskrokodil (20. August 2022)

radumichl schrieb:


> Schön! Welche Bleche sind das?


Merci 🙏🏻 
sind Rene Herse wie die Reifen auch bei dailybreadcycles gekauft, der Hersteller ist Honjo





						Rene Herse Smooth Fenders 700C for 35-38 mm tires (H50) – Rene Herse Cycles
					






					www.renehersecycles.com


----------



## yellowmug (22. August 2022)

wir waren am wochenende im südharz. letztes mal war ich 2017 mit dem auto dort. viele ausgedehnte anstiege, die durch das angenehme wetter und wunderschöne landschaft (und 34/11-40 ) eher ein genuss waren als ein grund zum fluchen. eine sehr warme und schlaflose nacht an der unstrut, und ein heftiger regen bei voigtstedt. zum glück war der bahnhof nur 100 m von uns entfernt, als wir durchnässt nach einer überdachung suchten.
es gab viele bäume. zu ambitionierte, tote, gesunde und viele viele obstbäume. leider waren wir in der höhe ein paar wochen zu früh dort.





























der setup vorn mit wasser an der gabel, essen auf dem frontrack im länglich montierten korb mit einer rucksackregenschutz war vom fahrgefühl her perfekt.
ich hab noch urlaub. das heißt, ich nähe noch ein paar taschen, um das ganze zu finalisieren.

die qualität der bilder ist mäßig. besser wirds aber mit einem nexus 5x nicht leider. 
habt eine schöne woche!


----------



## Angemalt (28. August 2022)

Grad erste Fahrt mit dem Schlechtwetteraufbau....muss noch Schutzbleche ausrichten, ne Klingel besorgen....dann bin ich bereit für Sauwetter.


----------



## stahlinist (28. August 2022)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Sauwetter


Wenn's denn nur endlich käme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (29. August 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Wenn's denn nur endlich käme



Nein Danke. Ich hatte letzten Freitag 16cm Wasserstand in meinem Schlafzimmer. 😢 So viele Erinnerungen futsch.


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. August 2022)

asco1 schrieb:


> in meinem Schlafzimmer


In Nürnberg? Wo kommt da das Wasser her?


----------



## asco1 (29. August 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> In Nürnberg? Wo kommt da das Wasser her?


Vom Himmel direkt in meinen Lichtschacht. _blubb_ und dazu drückte es von unten aus der Kanalisation ins Haus.


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2022)

au shit!


----------



## Angemalt (29. August 2022)

Ach du schei.....
Boa..das wünscht ma keinem!


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. August 2022)

Fuck! Wochenlang kein Tropfen Regen und dann sowas!

Ist das eine Souterrainwohnung? Hat das Haus eine Rückstausicherung zum Kanal? § 9 Absatz (7) der Entwässerungssatzung von Nürnberg sagt: "_Gegen den Rückstau des Abwassers aus der öffentlichen Entwässerungsanlage haben sich die Grundstückseigentümer selbst zu schützen. Rückstauebene ist die Höhe der Straßenoberkante an der Anschlussstelle, soweit nicht im Einzelfall von der Stadt eine andere Rückstauebene festgesetzt wird_." _(https://www.nuernberg.de/imperia/md/stadtrecht/dokumente/8/800/800_120.pdf)_

Sollte der Vermieter das nicht berücksichtigt haben oder die Rückstausicherung nicht ordnungsgemäß gewartet haben, kannst du ihn ggfs. zur Verantwortung ziehen, vor allem da Abwasser aus dem Kanal wesentlich größere Schäden anrichtet als reines Niederschlagswasser, das über den Lichtschacht reindrückt.

Ich wünsche dir, dass die Schäden möglichst schnell beseitigt werden (können)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (29. August 2022)




----------



## dinooo (30. August 2022)

olektro schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> habe nun den ersten Bekannten so richtig angesteckt. Nein, nicht "C", sondern mit dem Frontträger-Virus. Vor einigen Wochen ging es also auf die Suche nach einem passenden Rohdiamanten. In den Kleinanzeigen habe ich dann dieses vielversprechende Giant Performer gefunden:
> 
> ...


Mega gut, aus dem hässlichen Entlein ist ein super schöner Schwan geworden!


----------



## c-racer (6. September 2022)




----------



## saaleblitz (6. September 2022)

c-racer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1546232


Ganz stark! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich hätte vielleicht Träger, Vorbau und Stütze auch in Schwarz gemacht,
da ich die Zweifarbigkeit sehr elegant finde. So geht es aber auch, das Silber an den Teilen bringt eine weitere Linie rein, die mir gut gefällt. Lichtanlage besteht wahrscheinlich aus Supernova hinten und BuMm Eyc vorne?


----------



## Muschelhein (7. September 2022)

Nachdem die Stadtschlampe von meiner Tochter konfisziert wurde, musste ein neues Bike her.
In den Kleinanzeigen habe ich recht schnell einen passenden Rahmen entdeckt, ein alter Velo de Ville R65.
Einige Kleinigkeiten mussten natürlich mal wieder geändert werden. Aber da ich mich dieses Mal für Stahl entschieden habe, war das kein Problem. In die Sitzstrebe wurde ein Rahmenschloss für einen Gates Riemen gelötet und die Gabel bekam eine Aufnahme für die Bremszange der Bremsscheibe.
Rohloff Aufnahmen sind zwar vorhanden, aber das Budget reichte nur für eine Alfine 8.


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2022)

Muschelhein schrieb:


> Nachdem die Stadtschlampe von meiner Tochter konfisziert wurde, musste ein neues Bike her.
> In den Kleinanzeigen habe ich recht schnell einen passenden Rahmen entdeckt, ein alter Velo de Ville R65.
> Einige Kleinigkeiten mussten natürlich mal wieder geändert werden. Aber da ich mich dieses Mal für Stahl entschieden habe, war das kein Problem. In die Sitzstrebe wurde ein Rahmenschloss für einen Gates Riemen gelötet und die Gabel bekam eine Aufnahme für die Bremszange der Bremsscheibe.
> Rohloff Aufnahmen sind zwar vorhanden, aber das Budget reichte nur für eine Alfine 8.
> Anhang anzeigen 1546570


Der Träger ist cool


----------



## Muschelhein (7. September 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Träger ist cool


Ist aber leider etwas zu kurz geworden. Mit Schuhgröße 45 kann man nur die kleinen Ortlieb Front Roller verwenden. Beim nächsten wird vorher etwas genauer gemessen.


----------



## c-racer (7. September 2022)

saaleblitz schrieb:


> Ganz stark! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich hätte vielleicht Träger, Vorbau und Stütze auch in Schwarz gemacht,
> da ich die Zweifarbigkeit sehr elegant finde. So geht es aber auch, das Silber an den Teilen bringt eine weitere Linie rein, die mir gut gefällt. Lichtanlage besteht wahrscheinlich aus Supernova hinten und BuMm Eyc vorne?


Das freut mich 
Vorbau und Stütze hätte ich auch in schwarz hier, zumindest irgendwas passendes. Da wollte ich einfach mal silber ausprobieren und habe eh eine andere Länge bzw andere Maße gebraucht bei beidem durch den Rahmenwechsel.
Und bisher waren alle Räder immer mit schwarzen Anbauteilen ausgestattet mindestens bei Kurbel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze
(bis auf den Edelstahl-Tubus der jetzt am dritten Rad ist und die Sattelklemme und Steuersatz, die vom alten Rad rübergewandert sind) 


Wäre natürlich schön, wenn die Kurbel noch silber wäre dazu, aber was solls.
Es sollten ja möglichst die alten Teile wiederverwendet werden. Bis auf Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Zuganschläge ist das auch der Fall. Na gut, und halt der neue Rahmen.

Die Lampe ist tatsächlich eine günstige Contec-Lampe*, das Rücklicht ein Bumm ... das bei 0,5nm reißt wenn man die Schraube anzieht 
Irgendwann kommt da noch was anderes aber erstmal muss das jetzige wirklich kaputt gehen.

*Lampe: HL-2001 X/O, 70 Lux, gabs mal für um die 45€ vor drei oder vier jahren. Wird nicht mehr produziert. Sehr gute Lampe, leider ist das Gehäuse unten bei mir am Reißen und wird irgendwann die Lampe an den Kabeln baumeln lassen. Würde sie aber wieder verbauen.


----------



## bokimava (15. September 2022)

Mein neues Bike, VSF TX1000.
Nachdem mein 6 Monate junges Cube Stereo Hybrid geklaut wurde, bin ich wieder auf "normal" umgestiegen. Das TX 1000 wollte ich schon lange haben....jetzt hat die Vernunft gesiegt.


----------



## randinneur (15. September 2022)

sehr schönes Teil. Nur die Thudbuster gibt's doch mittlerweile in ansehnlich(er). 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bokimava (15. September 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> sehr schönes Teil. Nur die Thudbuster gibt's doch mittlerweile in ansehnlich(er). 😇


danke!
Das ist korrekt, aber der hier kostet mich nicht noch ein Vermögen ;-). Danach mal schauen


----------



## Asko2709 (26. September 2022)

Ich habe ganz unerwartet ein Rad geschenkt bekommen 
Ich habe schon 4, aber das macht nichts 😅
Enik Challange Line 2.900. 
Ich kenne mich mit dem Hersteller kaum aus, aber ein passender Sattel, den Lenker ändern und da is mein neues Strandrad/Eisdielenrad 😊


----------



## radumichl (26. September 2022)

Asko2709 schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz unerwartet ein Rad geschenkt bekommen
> Ich habe schon 4, aber das macht nichts 😅
> Enik Challange Line 2.900.
> Ich kenne mich mit dem Hersteller kaum aus, aber ein passender Sattel, den Lenker ändern und da is mein neues Strandrad/Eisdielenrad 😊



Wusste gar nicht, dass es so schöne Eniks gab. Hab bisher nur ab und an Stadträder gesehen, die waren qualitativ eher schwere Stahlrösser mit zweifelhafter Ausstattung.


----------



## goodie (26. September 2022)

radumichl schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es so schöne Eniks gab. Hab bisher nur ab und an Stadträder gesehen, die waren qualitativ eher schwere Stahlrösser mit zweifelhafter Ausstattung.


Dann schau dir nur mal die alten Rennräder an 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hotep (26. September 2022)

radumichl schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es so schöne Eniks gab. Hab bisher nur ab und an Stadträder gesehen, die waren qualitativ eher schwere Stahlrösser mit zweifelhafter Ausstattung.


----------



## goodie (27. September 2022)

Ja, irgendwann mitte der 90er wurde bei Enik genauso wie auch bei Peugeot nur noch Schrott verkauft.
Sorry, wegen dieser Aussage.


----------



## goodie (27. September 2022)

bokimava schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike, VSF TX1000.
> Nachdem mein 6 Monate junges Cube Stereo Hybrid geklaut wurde, bin ich wieder auf "normal" umgestiegen. Das TX 1000 wollte ich schon lange haben....jetzt hat die Vernunft gesiegt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1551571Anhang anzeigen 1551572Anhang anzeigen 1551573



Gute Entscheidung. Alu weg und Stahl geholt.


----------



## goodie (27. September 2022)

Asko2709 schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz unerwartet ein Rad geschenkt bekommen
> Ich habe schon 4, aber das macht nichts 😅



Vier Räder, wie süss. Aber was noch ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## Lorebo (27. September 2022)

goodie schrieb:


> Vier Räder, wie süss. Aber was noch ist, kann ja noch werden



Egal was du besitzt, jemand hat immer mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sesselpupser (27. September 2022)

goodie schrieb:


> Vier Räder, wie süss. Aber was noch ist, kann ja noch werden


Es gibt da quasi drei Fallvarianten:

👍: Jeweils ein Rad für jeden Wochentag

👎 : Man muss eins seiner Räder mehrmals die Woche nutzen, weil der Idealfall noch nicht ganz erreicht ist

 🖕 : Man hat nur ein Rad


----------



## DerHackbart (27. September 2022)

Asko2709 schrieb:


> Ich habe ganz unerwartet ein Rad geschenkt bekommen
> Ich habe schon 4, aber das macht nichts 😅
> Enik Challange Line 2.900.
> Ich kenne mich mit dem Hersteller kaum aus, aber ein passender Sattel, den Lenker ändern und da is mein neues Strandrad/Eisdielenrad 😊


Sehr schöner Rahmen. Das ganze Plastikgeraffel ab und schon steht es schön da!


----------



## Sesselpupser (27. September 2022)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Wie wäre der Fall wenn man kein Rad besitzt?


Dann wäre man hier im falschen Forum...



> Was wäre der Fall wenn man kein Rad besitzt und sich Räder je nach Einsatz leiht?


Das wäre ganz klar Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen...



> Wie ist es einzuordnen wenn man so viele Räder, besitzt wie ein Durchschnittsmonat Tage hat?


Das wäre als ziemliche Angeberei einzuordnen...


----------



## Lorebo (27. September 2022)

Sesselpupser schrieb:


> Dann wäre man hier im falschen Forum...
> 
> 
> Das wäre ganz klar Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen...
> ...



Kann man nicht Fan von etwas sein? - Was wäre, wenn einem das Rad gerade geklaut wurde?

Wenn man sich Räder leiht und sie nicht als sein Eigentum ausgibt, wäre es aus meiner Sicht keine Täuschung, oder?

Der reine Besitz dieser Anzahl an Rädern ist schon Angeberei?


----------



## Sesselpupser (27. September 2022)

Lorebo schrieb:


> Kann man nicht Fan von etwas sein? - Was wäre, wenn einem das Rad gerade geklaut wurde?
> 
> Wenn man sich Räder leiht und sie nicht als sein Eigentum ausgibt, wäre es aus meiner Sicht keine Täuschung, oder?
> 
> Der reine Besitz dieser Anzahl an Rädern ist schon Angeberei?


...das kannst Du sehen wie Du willst - ist ein freies Land...😉.....


----------



## Lorebo (27. September 2022)

in diesem Sinne meine alte Alltagskiste mit Rahmen im wilden Mix aus aus Stahl-,(Hinterbau/Gabel ) Aluminium- (Muffen/Gabel) und Titanlegierung (Sattel-,Ober- und Unterrohr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeliriumTrails (27. September 2022)

Lorebo schrieb:


> in diesem Sinne mein altes Reise-/Citybike mit Rahmen aus Stahl-,(Hinterbau/Gabel ) Aluminium- (Muffen/Gabel) und Titanlegierung (Sattel-,Ober- und Unterrohr)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558287


Schönes Raleigh


----------



## stuhli (11. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem der Halter am Gravelbike prima funktioniert, hab ich dem Dr. Dew auch einen gegönnt. So stört die Lampe nimmer am 'Aerogriff'.


----------



## Makaba (21. Oktober 2022)

Mein verspieltes Reiserad aus Frankreich von 1962. Immerhin schon 4 Gänge 🙂


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Oktober 2022)

Habe mein nun schon gut Acht Jahre altes Reiserad auf eine 1x12 SRAM Mullet Schaltung umgebaut

Bandbreite ist sogar ein wenig größer wie mit der 2x10, ein leichterer Beeggang ist dazu gekommen 

Zeitgleich habe ich noch neue Felgen mit einer zeitgemäßen Maulweite (23 statt 17) eingespeicht 

Die Kurbel ist nur eine billige Zwischenlösung bis die Hope geliefert wird







Die Bordelektrik wurde auch modifiziert, ich konnte ein Forumslader ergattern, Licht ist jetzt vom eBike an dem 12 Volt Ausgang des Laders angeschlossen


----------



## randinneur (26. Oktober 2022)

Was für ne Flutbeleuchtung. Was ist das für ein Scheinwerfer? 



Sickgirl schrieb:


> Licht ist jetzt vom eBike an dem 12 Volt Ausgang des Laders angeschlossen



Heißt das, die Lampe läuft nur über den Pufferakku oder kann die auch direkt vom Nabendynamo betrieben werden?

sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Oktober 2022)

Die Lampe wird über den Pufferakku versorgt bis der leer ist, dann vom Nabendynamo 

Bei langsamer Fahrt wird sie dann dunkler, wie ein schlechtere Nabendynamo Scheinwerfer 

aB ca 18 km/h leuchtet sie dann wieder mit voller Leistung 

Damit kann ich leben

Scheinwerfer ist der Edelux DC 170


----------



## Balkanbiker (26. Oktober 2022)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> aB ca 18 km/h leuchtet sie dann wieder mit voller Leistung


Hättest du da auch ein Foto dazu?


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Oktober 2022)

Müsste ich mal probieren ob ich das fotografieren könnte

Aber so eine lange Nachtfahrt habe ich im Moment nicht geplant


----------



## hotep (26. Oktober 2022)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bordelektrik wurde auch modifiziert


Neuerdings braucht man in Stuttgart am Radweg so etwas:






Falls einem das @Sickgirl entgegenkommt.

Ansonsten cooles Rad!


----------



## BSbiker (26. Oktober 2022)

Die sogenannten Mondstrahler. Am besten noch im 45 Grad Winkel montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (26. Oktober 2022)

Edelux korrekt montiert blendet nicht, keine Ahnung was ihr da für Probleme sieht.


----------



## BSbiker (26. Oktober 2022)

Das ist nur leider das Thema bei vielen Leuten. Geiles Licht um jeden Preis, aber man muss es auch gut einstellen. 
War jetzt auch garnicht auf den konkreten Fall bezogen oder böse gemeint. Aber Licht-Tuning geht auch mit einer gewissen Verantwortung einher.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Oktober 2022)

Ein schlecht eingestellter Scheinwerfer ist auch mit weniger Leistung eine Blendgranate.

Aber der Scheinwerfer hat ja auch eine zugelassene Optik, und lässt sich gut einstellen. Für den normalen Alltag ist er schon ein wenig überdimensioniert 

Im Sommer war ich mit dem Scheinwerfer in Ungarn, da bin ich gut 60 km auf einer kleinen Nebenstraße ohne seitliche Markierungen gefahren. Da ist er schon klasse. Da gibt es manchmal so Überraschung wie unbeleuchtete Absperrungen 

Für epische Nachtfahrten über einsame Landstraßen ist er eine wirkliche Empfehlung


----------



## randinneur (26. Oktober 2022)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ein schlecht eingestellter Scheinwerfer ist auch mit weniger Leistung eine Blendgranate.



So☝️Im Dunkeln blendet auch eine Baumarktlampe, wenn sie nach oben leuchtet. Ich hab schon immer ein schlechtes Gewissen mit der IQ-X.


----------



## absvrd (26. Oktober 2022)

Nach ein paar Überland Nachtfahrten finde ich auf- und Abblendlicht am Fahrrad eine sinnvolle Idee. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Balkanbiker (26. Oktober 2022)

absvrd schrieb:


> auf- und Abblendlicht am Fahrrad eine sinnvolle Idee


Definitiv! Ich habe es nur en einem Rad, wenn ich mit dem anderen fahre vermisse ich es mittlerweile schmerzlich. 1. sieht man auch im dunklen Grünen mehr (erst heute hatte ich einen Beinahezusammenstoß mit 2 Rehen, die ich außerhalb des spärlichen Lichtkegels nicht gesehen habe). 2. wird man von Autofahrern mehr als gleichwertiger Verkehrsteilnehmer gesehen und kann bei Bedarf aufblenden, wenn sie nicht abblenden. Ich muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich eine Lupine SL am Rad hab.


----------



## hotep (26. Oktober 2022)

BSbiker schrieb:


> böse gemeint


war das auf keinen Fall! 

Viel lästiger finde ich da schon die in meinen Breiten so beliebten Stirn- und Helmlampen. Dagegen hilft aber eine simple Schildkappe. Von mir aus kann also jeder blenden wie er will.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2022)

hotep schrieb:


> war das auf keinen Fall!
> 
> Viel lästiger finde ich da schon die in meinen Breiten so beliebten Stirn- und Helmlampen. Dagegen hilft aber eine simple Schildkappe. Von mir aus kann also jeder blenden wie er will.


helmlampe ist im gelände top. gerade in kurven. im straßenverkehr nur nervig für alle beteiligten.


----------



## mathijsen (30. Oktober 2022)

Seit ich im September 2019 den Fahrradanhänger gekauft habe, frage ich mich, warum ich mir sowas nicht schon viel eher angeschafft habe.

Im Sommer mit Campingsachen zum Wochenende am nahen See (35 km) gefahren.





Kumpel brauchte Hilfe beim Schrauben. Kein Problem, einfach die mobile Radwerkstatt zusammengepackt und los ging es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (4. November 2022)

Jetzt gab es einen Fortschritt bei der Kurbel und ich habe die Hope Bestellung storniert.

Über die eBay Kleinanzeigen habe ich den Tipp bekommen das es von Gabaruk Kettenblätter für den 120er Lochkreis gibt und so habe ich wieder meine alte Tune montiert.



Ich war ein wenig ungeduldig und habe da sofort lieferbar das Ovale Blatt bestellt.

Ein Aha Erlebnis hatte ich heute bei der Ausfahrt aber nicht.

Von Gabaruk gibt es sogar Kettenblätter für die Directmontage an die Tune Kurbeln, habe mir dann gleich das Werkzeug für den Verschlussring bestellt und wenn ich nach ein paar Testfahrten nicht entschieden habe ob Oval oder doch Rund so ein Blatt bestellen.

Der Spider kommt dann an die Kurbel vom Stadtrad bei der ich noch einen Dreifach Spider fahre.


----------



## Rommos (14. November 2022)

Heute gab etwas “Kleines“ ☺️🥰


----------



## navidoppel (14. November 2022)

Sehr schick das Brompton. Sowas würde in meiner Sammlung auch noch fehlen


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2022)

Rommos schrieb:


> Heute gab etwas “Kleines“ ☺️🥰
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1585854Anhang anzeigen 1585855


Und aus aktuellem Anlass ein Lebenszeichen von dir 😮‍💨


----------



## King Jens one (29. November 2022)




----------



## randinneur (29. November 2022)

Der Klingel-Hack wird geklaut!😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (29. November 2022)

Der ist echt genial. Passt das vom Gewinde 1:1?


----------



## goodie (29. November 2022)

Sieht cool aus, hatte ich woanders schon mal gesehen. Nur die Ergonomie stelle ich mir recht bescheiden vor.


----------



## King Jens one (29. November 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Der ist echt genial. Passt das vom Gewinde 1:1?


hab das Teil aufbohren müssen und habe eine M4 Schraube verwendet.


----------



## dominik_bsl (29. November 2022)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1593948Anhang anzeigen 1593949


❤️
Würd ich ohne den hinteren Träger dafür 2x11 auch fahren wollen. Hast Details zum Aufbau?


----------



## kuwahara (29. November 2022)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1593948Anhang anzeigen 1593949


was fährst du da für Gepäckträger?


----------



## goodie (29. November 2022)

kuwahara schrieb:


> was fährst du da für Gepäckträger?



Der hintere dürfte ein Tubus Logo in der Edelstahlvariante sein.
Habe ich selber, kann diesen nur empfehlen. Verbaue Tubus nur noch in Edelstahl oder Titan, da die 
Pulverbeschichtung nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## radumichl (29. November 2022)

kuwahara schrieb:


> was fährst du da für Gepäckträger?


Und vorne sieht schwer nach Pelago aus...


----------



## King Jens one (5. Dezember 2022)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> ❤️
> Würd ich ohne den hinteren Träger dafür 2x11 auch fahren wollen. Hast Details zum Aufbau?


Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.

Rahmen: Surly Straggler 56cm
Gabel: Surly 
Laufräder: DT-Swiss 535 Felge VR SON 28 HR DT-Swiss 350
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Mondial 42-622
Schaltung: SRAM Rival 1x11 (42Z - 10-42Z)
Kurbel: SRAM Force 
Kettenblatt: Absolute Black oval 42Z
Bremsen: TRP Spyre SLC
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3 160mm
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Thomson 4X 110mm -10°
Spacer: Thomson
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Lenker: Salsa Cowchipper 42cm
Sattel: Brooks Cambium C15
Lenkerband: Brooks Cambium
Pedale: Shimano PD-M324
Lichtanlage: Supernova E Pure 3 HBM / Supernova E3 Tail Light
Schutzbleche: Pelago Aluminium Fender 45mm
Gepäckträger vorne: Pelago Commuter Rack medium
Gepäckträger hintern: Tubus Logo Classic Edelstahl

Gewicht: 15,1kg


----------



## Martin_Wedding (5. Dezember 2022)

Dieses Rad habe ich gebraucht gekauft für wenig Geld. Es waren nur sehr günstige und größtenteils schlechte Komponenten dran. Ich habe bisher getauscht: Laufräder, Bremsen, Antrieb komplett, Sattel und Griffe. Die meisten Teile sind gebraucht, eigentlich ist nur das Kettenblatt (38er) neu.

Bei der Probefahrt war ich schon begeistert vom Gefühl auf dem Stahlrahmen. Ich fahre bisher ein Alu-Trekkingrad, für welches ich schon extra 50mm Reifen angeschafft habe, damit es komfortabler wird. Kein Vergleich zu Stahl: dieses Rad hat jetzt 33mm Reifen und es ist damit schon komfortabler. Ich werde beim Trekkingrad kein Alurahmen mehr fahren.

Der Antrieb mit 11-42 Kassette ist ganz passend. Für die Berge bräuchte ich noch ein größere Ritzel. Die mittleren Gänge schalten sehr gut, der größte und kleinste naja. Kettenlinie ist inzwischen fast perfekt, so springt die Kette auch nicht ab und es geht bisher ohne Kettenführung und ohne spezielles 1* Blatt.

Problem ist allerdings die Größe. Rh ist 58, Oberrohr auch. Das ist etwas zu klein für mich. Es ist zwar schön agil, aber auf Dauer nicht bequem. Ich werde noch Innerbarends anbauen, womit ich etwas weiter nach vorne komme. Wenn das nicht reicht baue ich vielleicht ein Dropbar dran, wobei dieser Lenker sehr bequem ist.

Reifen möchte ich auch etwas Breitere, so 40mm. Außerdem will ich die dann tubeless machen. Das ist auch prima an Stahl: ich habe Rennradräder dran mit einer Achsbreite von 130mm hinten. Dazu habe ich die Kettenstreben hinten etwas zusammengebogen (so 2-3 mm). Jetzt kann ich mit Felgenbremsen wahrscheinlich trotzdem tubeless einrichten und habe sehr leichte Laufräder.

Was den Rahmen angeht, bin ich gespannt, ob sich die wahrscheinlich schlechte Qualität bemerkbar macht. Ich bin nicht sonderlich schwer (70Kilo), aber manchmal fahre ich gerne Offroad.

[Edit: Die Kette springt doch manchmal ab. Innerbarends machen sich gut, ändern aber nichts daran, dass der Rahmen etwas zu klein für mich ist.]


----------



## needtoknow (17. Dezember 2022)

Hat noch jmd. einen Satz SKS Blümels Primus Schutzbleche (28" / Breite 53mm) rumfliegen und würde den abgeben? Finde keinen Shop, der nicht unseriös wirkt oder 42€ dafür will…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (17. Dezember 2022)

Martin_Wedding schrieb:


> Kette springt doch manchmal ab.


Musste ein NW Kettenblatt nehmen, gibt's bei Ali für ein paar € 
Fahre auch 11/42 vorne 38 den Berg wo ich nicht schaffe da muss ich auch nicht unbedingt hoch😜 
Das 38 kettenblatt auf dem Bild ist von Ali 
Ich meine irgendwas um die 15 €,meine Kette ist noch nie abgesprungen


----------



## navidoppel (17. Dezember 2022)

So wie ich das sehe hat @Martin_Wedding  dort eine XT 737er Kurbel dran. LK 94. Da gibt es kein NW beim Ali. Zumindest hatte ich da noch nix entdeckt....


----------



## maxelsha (17. Dezember 2022)

navidoppel schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe hat @Martin_Wedding  dort eine XT 737er Kurbel dran. LK 94. Da gibt es kein NW beim Ali. Zumindest hatte ich da noch nix entdeckt....


Jo,gar nicht gesehen, gibt's auch bei Ali,aber für einen Preis wo man es in D auch bekommt 
94 mm Lochkreis ist halt Bescheiden 😁


----------



## friederjohannes (17. Dezember 2022)

Lk 94 NW Blätter gibt's z.B. bei Stridsland



			https://www.stridsland.com/shop/94-bcd-chainring/
		


und Atelier Medium









						Narrow Wide 94 BCD // 36T 5-Bolt Chainring
					

•Fits any 94 BCD 5-Bolt crankset. • The narrow wide tooth pattern ensures a better chain retention and prevents derailment. •Made using highly durable anodized aluminium alloy. •Made In Poland.




					ateliermedium.com


----------



## BSbiker (17. Dezember 2022)

Bei Umbauten gibt es übrigens auch die N+1 Regel 
Neue breitere Reifen -> also breitere Schutzbleche -> passender Gepäckträger -> neues Akku Licht -> also neuer Laufradsatz ohne Dynamo und mehr Innenweite  
Gut, dass ich mich hier nicht rechtfertigen muss 

Die Decals vom Laufradsatz sind übrigens nicht geklebt. Lässt sich also nicht schnell entfernen.


----------



## Klinger (18. Dezember 2022)

BSbiker schrieb:


> Bei Umbauten gibt es übrigens auch die N+1 Regel
> Neue breitere Reifen -> also breitere Schutzbleche -> passender Gepäckträger -> neues Akku Licht -> also neuer Laufradsatz ohne Dynamo und mehr Innenweite
> Gut, dass ich mich hier nicht rechtfertigen muss


Genau so muss das!!!!!


----------



## Dr_Ink (18. Dezember 2022)

BSbiker schrieb:


> Bei Umbauten gibt es übrigens auch die N+1 Regel
> Neue breitere Reifen -> also breitere Schutzbleche -> passender Gepäckträger -> neues Akku Licht -> also neuer Laufradsatz ohne Dynamo und mehr Innenweite
> Gut, dass ich mich hier nicht rechtfertigen muss
> 
> Die Decals vom Laufradsatz sind übrigens nicht geklebt. Lässt sich also nicht schnell entfernen.


Bin immer noch auf der Suche, deshalb:

Welche Schutzbleche hast du verbaut? Welche Breite haben die und welche Reifenbreite fährst du?


----------



## schnuerle (18. Dezember 2022)

@BSbiker Schickes Rad. Die KlemmBefestigung Strebe zu Gepäckträger: Warum hast du die nach oben gebaut? Stört dich das nicht beim Beladen? Normalerweise wird das nach unten geklemmt.


----------



## BSbiker (18. Dezember 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Bin immer noch auf der Suche, deshalb:
> 
> Welche Schutzbleche hast du verbaut? Welche Breite haben die und welche Reifenbreite fährst du?


Das sind Rene Herse Smooth Bleche in 51mm. Die werden von Honjo gefertigt und sind extrem leicht, leider auch extrem teuer. Die Reifen sind gemessen mit gut 40mm. Breiter dürften diese aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSbiker (18. Dezember 2022)

schnuerle schrieb:


> @BSbiker Schickes Rad. Die KlemmBefestigung Strebe zu Gepäckträger: Warum hast du die nach oben gebaut? Stört dich das nicht beim Beladen? Normalerweise wird das nach unten geklemmt.


War leider nicht genug Platz zum Blech. Habe sogar schon einem Verlängerungsadapter am Gepäckträger verbaut. Stört mich aber nicht, weil ich nur Seitentaschen nutze.


----------



## schnuerle (18. Dezember 2022)

OK, verstehe. Dem Bild nach hatte ich vermutet, dass es reichen würde.


----------



## doctor worm (18. Dezember 2022)

Martin_Wedding schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1597281
> 
> 
> [Edit: Die Kette springt doch manchmal ab. Innerbarends machen sich gut, ändern aber nichts daran, dass der Rahmen etwas zu klein für mich ist.]


Auf dem Bild ist die Dämpfung vom Schaltwerk auch ausgestellt! Ich denke wenn es auf -on- gestellt ist ist auch ohne NW Blatt ruhe mit Kettenabwürfen.


----------



## maxelsha (18. Dezember 2022)

Mir 


doctor worm schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist die Dämpfung vom Schaltwerk auch ausgestellt! Ich denke wenn es auf -on- gestellt ist ist auch ohne NW Blatt ruhe mit Kettenabwürfen.


Mir wurde erklärt das es nur im Gelände am MTB auf on steht,meins steht auch immer auf auf Off 
Ich tippe eher auf  Trettlager zu lang oder zu kurz


----------



## doctor worm (18. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> Mir
> 
> Mir wurde erklärt das es nur im Gelände am MTB auf on steht,meins steht auch immer auf auf Off
> Ich tippe eher auf  Trettlager zu lang oder zu kurz


Sorry aber das ist ziemlicher Quatsch, wer hat dir denn das bitte erzählt? 
Die Dämpfung verhindert das kettenschlagen, und damit weitestgehend das abspringen der Kette, die off- Einstellung dient dem Laufrad Ein- und Ausbau. Bei Sram ist die Dämpfung gar nicht auszustellen. 
Kannst ja mal testen, indem du in den beiden Einstellungen mal das Hinterrad anhebst und wieder fallen lässt.


----------



## maxelsha (18. Dezember 2022)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist ziemlicher Quatsch, wer hat dir denn das bitte erzählt?
> Die Dämpfung verhindert das kettenschlagen, und damit weitestgehend das abspringen der Kette, die off- Einstellung dient dem Laufrad Ein- und Ausbau. Bei Sram ist die Dämpfung gar nicht auszustellen.
> Kannst ja mal testen, indem du in den beiden Einstellungen mal das Hinterrad anhebst und wieder fallen lässt.


Wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht,aber was ich weiß das ich 3 Räder Habe mit diesen XT Umwerfer,stehen alle auf Off und da ist noch nie eine Kette abgesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxelsha (18. Dezember 2022)

@µ_d darf ich mitlachen ?​​


----------



## µ_d (18. Dezember 2022)

maxelsha schrieb:


> @
> @µ_d darf ich mitlachen ?​​





maxelsha schrieb:


> ich 3 Räder Habe mit diesen XT Umwerfer,stehen alle auf Off


----------



## goodie (18. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, bald ist Weihnachten. Das ist schliesslich das Fest der Liebe. Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich derzeit in die Stadt muss. Viele der Leute sind voll gestresst und genervt. Stimmung oft am Boden. Also, geht bitte nett miteinander um. Es gibt schon genug negative Stimmung.


----------



## absvrd (18. Dezember 2022)

Die Dämpfung am Schaltwerk ist doch eine tolle technische Neuerung. Der Tipp so etwas tolles am Rad zu haben und grundsätzlich auszuschalten ist doch komisch   
Hört sich für mich an, wie eine Federgabel ständig mit Lockout zu fahren...


----------



## maxelsha (18. Dezember 2022)

absvrd schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung am Schaltwerk ist doch eine tolle technische Neuerung. Der Tipp so etwas tolles am Rad zu haben und grundsätzlich auszuschalten ist doch komisch
> Hört sich für mich an, wie eine Federgabel ständig mit Lockout zu fahren...


Mit Absicht habe ich das noch nie ausgeschaltet,habe die bisher immer so verbaut wie ich sie bekommen habe,da bei.mir alles hervorragend funktioniert habe ich es einfach so gelassen 
Werde ich Mal  anschalten ob sich was ändert


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Dezember 2022)

Netzfund (aus dem Cargobike-Forum), hoffentlich auch zulässig hier 😇:








			https://www.instagram.com/brau_cycles/


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Netzfund (aus dem Cargobike-Forum), hoffentlich auch zulässig hier 😇:
> Anhang anzeigen 1604679
> Anhang anzeigen 1604680
> 
> ...


Bei Brompton in der Entwicklungsabteilung beißen sie sich gerade in den Arsch


----------



## Martin_Wedding (20. Dezember 2022)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist die Dämpfung vom Schaltwerk auch ausgestellt! Ich denke wenn es auf -on- gestellt ist ist auch ohne NW Blatt ruhe mit Kettenabwürfen.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Dämpfung eingestellt. Bin aber erst 5 km gefahren. Das Schalten ist auf jeden Fall etwas anders; in jeweils kleinere Gänge zu schalten geht schwerer und träger.


----------



## randinneur (5. Januar 2023)

Mein PackRat vom Singlespeed zum Tourenrad mit 2x9 umgebaut und in ein teures Bremsenupdate investiert. Meine erste Kettenschaltung seit Jahren, komischerweise funktioniert sogar alles.   Das pinke Lenkerband passte so schön zum Rattengrau.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Januar 2023)

randinneur schrieb:


> Mein PackRat vom Singlespeed zum Tourenrad mit 2x9 umgebaut und in ein teures Bremsenupdate investiert. Meine erste Kettenschaltung seit Jahren, komischerweise funktioniert sogar alles.   Das pinke Lenkerband passte so schön zum Rattengrau.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1613932
> Anhang anzeigen 1613933


das ding ist soooo geil. surly war glaube ich dem trend da mal wieder voraus und der markt noch nicht bereit 

Hätte auch gerne so ein frameset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (5. Januar 2023)

Sind das die Touring Cantis von KA?
Wenn ja, danke  😅


----------



## randinneur (5. Januar 2023)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Sind das die Touring Cantis von KA?
> Wenn ja, danke 😅


Stets zu Diensten. 🦸‍♂️


----------



## Monolithic (6. Januar 2023)

randinneur schrieb:


> zum Tourenrad mit 2x9 umgebaut



DuraAce Schalthebel und MTB-9fach.  Der heilige Gral unter den Mixschaltgruppen. Zu den Bremsen passen dann natürlich die Rivendellhebel.



shibby68 schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne so ein frameset.



Dann spar doch schonmal auf das Mr Wooden von Brother Cycles.


----------



## shibby68 (6. Januar 2023)

Monolithic schrieb:


> DuraAce Schalthebel und MTB-9fach.  Der heilige Gral unter den Mixschaltgruppen. Zu den Bremsen passen dann natürlich die Rivendellhebel.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann spar doch schonmal auf das Mr Wooden von Brother Cycles.


haha nene


----------



## goodie (6. Januar 2023)

shibby68 schrieb:


> das ding ist soooo geil. surly war glaube ich dem trend da mal wieder voraus und der markt noch nicht bereit
> 
> Hätte auch gerne so ein frameset.



Ich finde das Surly ja auch gut, aber in welcher Art dem Trend voraus?


----------



## randinneur (6. Januar 2023)

Monolithic schrieb:


> DuraAce Schalthebel und MTB-9fach.  Der heilige Gral unter den Mixschaltgruppen.



Das waren die Zeiten, in denen man schamlos alles mixen konnte und es hat einfach funktioniert. Wenn es jetzt noch ein 9-fach Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung gegeben hätte...😌


----------



## dominik_bsl (6. Januar 2023)

Monolithic schrieb:


> DuraAce Schalthebel und MTB-9fach.  Der heilige Gral unter den Mixschaltgruppen. Zu den Bremsen passen dann natürlich die Rivendellhebel.


Ich meinte diese Schalthebel (habe bzw hatte die am Zeitfahrrad auch mal) gab es nur von Dura Ace. Konnten vorne am Auflieger montiert werden. Wer Interesse hat: Ich hab Auflieger inkl Schalthebel noch herumliegen und werd's nicht mehr benötigen...


----------



## goodie (6. Januar 2023)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese Schalthebel (habe bzw hatte die am Zeitfahrrad auch mal) gab es nur von Dura Ace. Konnten vorne am Auflieger montiert werden. Wer Interesse hat: Ich hab Auflieger inkl Schalthebel noch herumliegen und werd's nicht mehr benötigen...


Wieviel -fach?


----------



## Vandrer (6. Januar 2023)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das waren die Zeiten, in denen man schamlos alles mixen konnte und es hat einfach funktioniert. Wenn es jetzt noch ein 9-fach Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung gegeben hätte...😌


Wenn man mit Friktionsschaltung leben kann, müsste auch das gehen. Da ich Friktion aber nur auf Asphalt mal ausprobiert und dann recht gut nach Gehör geschaltet habe, weiß ich nicht, wie das auf lauterem Schotter ginge.
9fach mit Dämpfung gibt es sonst noch von Microshift, aber dann nur mit ganz bestimmten Hebeln, was den Reiz von 9fach wieder ... aushebelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gitanes (6. Januar 2023)

randinneur schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt noch ein 9-fach Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung gegeben hätte...😌



Gibt es, das Sunrace RDM900, ästhetisch ist das aber schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze.









						RDM900 9-fach Schaltwerk medium
					

Produkteigenschaften - Sunrace RDM900 M9 9-fach MD Schaltwerk        Einsatzbereich:  MTB     Modell:  RDM900       Käfig:  Mittellang     Typ:  MD (1x ≤51T)     Schaltstufen hinten:  9-fach     Max. größtes...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## µ_d (6. Januar 2023)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Gibt es, das Sunrace RDM900, ästhetisch ist das aber schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microshift ist klassischer in der Optik.








						Advent 9-fach Schaltwerk
					

Produkteigenschaften - Microshift Advent 9-fach-Schaltwerk Medium        Einsatzbereich:  MTB / Gravel / Trekking     Modell:  RD-M6195M       Käfiglänge:  Mittel     Schaltstufen hinten:  9-fach     Kompatible Kette:...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Gitanes (6. Januar 2023)

µ_d schrieb:


> Microshift ist klassischer in der Optik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut, hat aber leider nicht die klassische 9-fach-Kompatibilität bzw. verlangt nach einem speziellen Schalthebel von Microshift.


----------



## navidoppel (6. Januar 2023)

Aber zumindest gibt es zum Advent Schaltwerk auch nen Daumi bzw. Lenkerendschalthebel.


----------



## dominik_bsl (6. Januar 2023)

goodie schrieb:


> Wieviel -fach?


War an 10-fach Ultegra.


----------



## randinneur (6. Januar 2023)

Gitanes schrieb:


> Gibt es, das Sunrace RDM900, ästhetisch ist das aber schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh, nee. Dann lieber das Geklacker auf der Kettenstrebe ertragen. Oder auf 10-fach wechseln und mit friction schalten. So'n Clutch ist schon eine sinnvolle Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeliriumTrails (Samstag um 17:43)

So, Heute das Cutthroat endlichmal. ausgefahren. Schön am Reihn entlang. Trotzdem 990 hm auf 127km 😂


----------

